# Chelsea's Blast 2013



## Chelsea

Ok as promised I will start a new journal here to keep everything tidy and to tie in with day 1 of my blast.

So currently this year I won the NAC South Championships Novice Class 2013.

Been cruising for the last 10 weeks and in that time i only had 3ml of WC Sust + GHRP-2 100mcg and CJC 1295 100mcg every morning.

Currently weighing around 17.7st and id like to think I'm pretty lean still.

*Current blast will be:*

1g WC Sust p/w

500mg WC Deca p/w

Keeping it nice and simple plus I have never used Deca on a blast so this could be interesting.

*Goals:*

Get as big as I possibly can whilst staying lean.

Bring up legs as they need to catch up with my top half.

Get more width and cap on my delts.

*NAC South Championships backstage 14st 13lbs:*



*NAC South Championships on stage:*



*Currently around 17st 7lbs*:



Last night (02.07.13) i pinned 1.5ml WC Sust and 1ml WC Deca - 325mg Sust and 250mg Deca.

Next jab will be Thursday which will be 2.5ml Sust and 1ml Deca - 625mg Sust and 250mg Deca.

Enjoy


----------



## Queenie

IN!!! 

:wub:


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> IN!!!
> 
> :wub:


First in again, you love it  apprentice tonight too  x


----------



## NorthernSoul

Subbed! lol oj goes without sayin


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> First in again, you love it  apprentice tonight too  x


If someone else posted first, it would just be weird 

and yesss... i'm so looking forward to it! x


----------



## Magnum26

Keep up the great work you beast. Git. :thumb:


----------



## Slater8486

Yeah I'll be following you, just out of curiousity how tall are you..?


----------



## Slater8486

Magnum26 said:


> Keep up the great work you beast. Git. :thumb:


Magnum you used paint to change the colour of your t-shirt...?


----------



## Magnum26

Slater8486 said:


> Magnum you used paint to change the colour of your t-shirt...?


Haha, Cvnt :blowme:

Photoshop actually.


----------



## JANIKvonD

in


----------



## Queenie

Slater8486 said:


> Yeah I'll be following you, just out of curiousity how tall are you..?


6ft 1/6ft 2 ish i'd say


----------



## Chelsea

Magnum26 said:


> Keep up the great work you beast. Git. :thumb:


Haha thanks mate 



Slater8486 said:


> Yeah I'll be following you, just out of curiousity how tall are you..?


See below mate 



JANIKvonD said:


> in


Good to have you on board mate.



RXQueenie said:


> 6ft 1/6ft 2 ish i'd say


Sounds about right to me :thumbup1: x


----------



## TELBOR

In!!

Bàstard @RXQueenie taking the first post


----------



## B4PJS

In. Have fun on the blast


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> In!!
> 
> Bàstard @RXQueenie taking the first post
> 
> View attachment 127575


What can I say, she just wants me more than you do! 



B4PJS said:


> In. Have fun on the blast


Haha I definitely will mate, first time blast with peps as well so could be interesting.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> What can I say, she just wants me more than you do!
> 
> .


Why on earth would she want a 6ft 17st low BF goon ??!!

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Food yesterday:

8:00am - 7 whole eggs, couple spoon fulls of philly and a shake - 99g protein.

10:30am - 220g chicken with 180g noodles - 62g protein.

1:30pm - 220g chicken with 180g noodles - 62g protein.

4:00pm - 10:30am - 220g chicken with 180g noodles - 62g protein.

5:30pm - Train

7:00pm - shake + 2 x haddock fish cakes with salad - 81.4g protein.

10:00pm - 1 x ham and pineapple pizza - 30.4g protein.

*Total - 396.8g protein *- excluding any snacks.


----------



## Spragga

subbed mate......

The very best of look to ya bro........


----------



## sxbarnes

Another journal? Subbed.

Have you got an old journal from when you were small and puny Phil?


----------



## Chelsea

Spragga said:


> subbed mate......
> 
> The very best of look to ya bro........


Thanks mate.



sxbarnes said:


> Another journal? Subbed.
> 
> Have you got an old journal from when you were small and puny Phil?


Yep a nice new fresh one mate.

Erm nope, although my first one a year ago would be when I was a fat fck!


----------



## Chelsea

Blasty goodness


----------



## Bad Alan

Best of luck mate, will be good to follow!


----------



## Ginger Ben

In for the cock pics and to give you advice when needed :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Yep a nice new fresh one mate.
> 
> Erm nope, although my first one a year ago would be when I was a fat fck!


Chelsea's fat FCK journal , even more impressive


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Blasty goodness


Bunk gear mate


----------



## shaunmac

In. You absolute tank!!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Best of luck mate, will be good to follow!


Thanks mate, cant wait for it all to kick in, gotta make sure im consistent with the late night meals to maximise gains, makes a massive difference to me eating a 6th solid meal.



Ginger Ben said:


> In for the cock pics and to give you advice when needed :whistling:


There will be plenty of them in fact im pretty sure that's why @RXQueenie is in for the journal too?! :whistling:



sxbarnes said:


> Chelsea's fat FCK journal , even more impressive


Yea mate, I used to think I looked big..........I was mistaken.........I looked fat haha!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Bunk gear mate


Fck! No wonder the scales went down straight after jabbing!! :confused1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Like the way you run diet, seems enjoyable! always thought from posts you look very consistent food wise and when you're on blast you know you'll be making the extra effort!

Upper body is beyond question great, like you know wheels just need bringing up abit. If you make as much improvement to them this year as last you'll be we'll balanced though I think.

Tried splitting quads and hams? Or throwing in some deads and abit of extra hamstring work at the end of a back day? Could probably get away with lowering volume on back and chest days putting that extra recovery capacity into legs. Not much mind but could be worth a go.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Fck! No wonder the scales went down straight after jabbing!! :confused1:


Yeah, sorry mate.

Defo does that, I've jabbed 4 litres of it ...... Explains my lack of size :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Like the way you run diet, seems enjoyable! always thought from posts you look very consistent food wise and when you're on blast you know you'll be making the extra effort!
> 
> Upper body is beyond question great, like you know wheels just need bringing up abit. If you make as much improvement to them this year as last you'll be we'll balanced though I think.
> 
> Tried splitting quads and hams? Or throwing in some deads and abit of extra hamstring work at the end of a back day? Could probably get away with lowering volume on back and chest days putting that extra recovery capacity into legs. Not much mind but could be worth a go.


Thanks mate, it is a nice way to eat plus I like the fact I don't have carbs in the morning, makes a big difference I feel to bf% levels.

Great idea mate, especially on chest as im in and out of there quite quickly and I seem to get strong on deads very quickly so its a good exercise for me and tbf I should be doing them anyway!



R0BLET said:


> Yeah, sorry mate.
> 
> Defo does that, I've jabbed 4 litres of it ...... Explains my lack of size :whistling:


You win some you lose some mate 

Some say 5 litres is the sweet spot anyway.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, it is a nice way to eat plus I like the fact I don't have carbs in the morning, makes a big difference I feel to bf% levels.
> 
> Great idea mate, especially on chest as im in and out of there quite quickly and I seem to get strong on deads very quickly so its a good exercise for me and tbf I should be doing them anyway!
> 
> You win some you lose some mate
> 
> Some say 5 litres is the sweet spot anyway.


Yea pro/fat breakfast is definitely a good way to go! I'm stealing the eggs and philly during my bulk after show 

You're chest will continue to grow with lower volume definitely you're freak part, seen a few good bb'ers lower volume slightly on strongest body parts and add some extra for the weaker ones. John meadows springs to mind for this as he had a real ****ty back.

Theory of only so much recovery capacity, although on blast with lots of food you may be ok just adding the extra work.

Deads last after back then a ham curl move would work good for extra legs and wouldn't hurt I'm sure!

Going to be a productive few weeks I hope for you! Animal time


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yea pro/fat breakfast is definitely a good way to go! I'm stealing the eggs and philly during my bulk after show
> 
> You're chest will continue to grow with lower volume definitely you're freak part, seen a few good bb'ers lower volume slightly on strongest body parts and add some extra for the weaker ones. John meadows springs to mind for this as he had a real ****ty back.
> 
> Theory of only so much recovery capacity, although on blast with lots of food you may be ok just adding the extra work.
> 
> Deads last after back then a ham curl move would work good for extra legs and wouldn't hurt I'm sure!
> 
> Going to be a productive few weeks I hope for you! Animal time


Haha I love my eggs so you better not bash them if you don't like them, just don't overcook the eggs otherwise they go really dry.

My chest just grows when it sees a weight so I could definitely lower the volume haha.

Good idea, deads for reps then seated hammy curls because I love them and I feel a real muscle connection with it so twice a week hammies for the next year should produce some good results haha, already do calves twice a week and they actually get compliments now  used to be shocking!

By animal time do you mean.....eating an animal.....if so then yes!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Haha I love my eggs so you better not bash them if you don't like them, just don't overcook the eggs otherwise they go really dry.
> 
> My chest just grows when it sees a weight so I could definitely lower the volume haha.
> 
> Good idea, deads for reps then seated hammy curls because I love them and I feel a real muscle connection with it so twice a week hammies for the next year should produce some good results haha, already do calves twice a week and they actually get compliments now  used to be shocking!
> 
> By animal time do you mean.....eating an animal.....if so then yes!


Sounds perfect for extra hamstrings mate should see good results!

I like runny eggs anyway all snotty lol, mixed with philly can't wait 

Go eat a ****ing tiger and drink its blood!!!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

smash it mate!!!

Will be following


----------



## sxbarnes

Seen your old journals since 2011, but can't see before

You've just chiselled well mate, plus added more. Never fat


----------



## TELBOR

Apprentice.....Luisa :wub:


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Sounds perfect for extra hamstrings mate should see good results!
> 
> I like runny eggs anyway all snotty lol, mixed with philly can't wait
> 
> Go eat a ****ing tiger and drink its blood!!!!!


I couldn't find a tiger last night bad times. Did you try the eggs?



danMUNDY said:


> smash it mate!!!
> 
> Will be following


Will do mate, thanks 



sxbarnes said:


> Seen your old journals since 2011, but can't see before
> 
> You've just chiselled well mate, plus added more. Never fat


Trust me mate the very first journal I was fat! Not in a sense like I was obese but my bf% was far too high.



R0BLET said:


> Apprentice.....Luisa :wub:
> 
> View attachment 127695
> 
> 
> View attachment 127696


I LOVE YOU FOR THIS!!!!!! Reps :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I LOVE YOU FOR THIS!!!!!! Reps :thumb:


I have some better ones.... can't pop them in here though. I'll pop them in mine


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I have some better ones.... can't pop them in here though. I'll pop them in mine


INSTANTLY email me


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I couldn't find a tiger last night bad times. Did you try the eggs?
> 
> Will do mate, thanks
> 
> Trust me mate the very first journal I was fat! Not in a sense like I was obese but my bf% was far too high.
> 
> I LOVE YOU FOR THIS!!!!!! Reps :thumb:


Haha shame tiger blood is the secret of pro's!

Not yet mate, competing on Sunday so final day deplete today before carb up. Must stick to diet 

They will be an offseason staple with some bacon though for sure!!! Or maybe with some shredded ham run through them, Jesus I'm hungry hahah.


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> There will be plenty of them in fact im pretty sure that's why @RXQueenie is in for the journal too?! :whistling:


Hahahah... i don't need a journal to look get 'those' pics  x

i'm awaiting my email about last night lol. OMG IT WASN'T A GIRL!!! The boys were actually sh!t x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Hahahah... i don't need a journal to look get 'those' pics  x
> 
> i'm awaiting my email about last night lol. OMG IT WASN'T A GIRL!!! The boys were actually sh!t x


Whats wrong with a ceramic washing up glove...... PMSL


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Hahahah... i don't need a journal to look get 'those' pics  x
> 
> i'm awaiting my email about last night lol. OMG IT WASN'T A GIRL!!! The boys were actually sh!t x


Hahaha they were weren't they, the girls smashed it!

Email to follow x



R0BLET said:


> Whats wrong with a ceramic washing up glove...... PMSL


Erm the fact that a woman cant actually wear it and clean!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Erm the fact that a woman cant actually wear it and clean!!


Would look nice next to your Trophy mate


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Would look nice next to your Trophy mate


What wouldn't


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> What wouldn't


A picture of you :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> A picture of you :lol:


Are you trying to tell me something? I'm as pretty as they come:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Are you trying to tell me something? I'm as pretty as they come:


Didn't tell us you was on the GH mate


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Didn't tell us you was on the GH mate


200ius last night mate, straight in the jugular!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> 200ius last night mate, straight in the jugular!


Worked wonders mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> 200ius last night mate, straight in the jugular!


That won't work, got to go for the left nut, only the left one, right one is for tren


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That won't work, got to go for the left nut, only the left one, right one is for tren


Mast in the Gooch yeah?

:lol:


----------



## huarache

innnnn

Looking THICK chelsea


----------



## TELBOR

sckeane said:


> innnnn
> 
> Looking THICK chelsea


Bit harsh mate, he's special.

:lol:


----------



## huarache

R0BLET said:


> Bit harsh mate, he's special.
> 
> :lol:


Haha fcker


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> That won't work, got to go for the left nut, only the left one, right one is for tren


This made me squirm in my work seat!



R0BLET said:


> Mast in the Gooch yeah?
> 
> :lol:


And this!



sckeane said:


> innnnn
> 
> Looking THICK chelsea


Cheers mate 



R0BLET said:


> Bit harsh mate, he's special.
> 
> :lol:


****! 

Special genetics that make me almost superhuman!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> ****!
> 
> Special genetics that make me almost superhuman!


Almost mate, almost


----------



## Mark2021

Goodluck mate. More of a cycle than blast though?


----------



## TELBOR

Mark2021 said:


> Goodluck mate. More of a cycle than blast though?


After 3ml of test over 10 weeks this is a blast lol

He's a freak mate, could pin EVOO and grow pmsl


----------



## Ben_Dover

IN ! :thumb:

Does all wildcat come in 20mll vials? No wonder its twice the price of everything else :whistling:

Any reason for not jabbing 2ml both days rather than 2.5 and then 1.5?


----------



## Mark2021

R0BLET said:


> After 3ml of test over 10 weeks this is a blast lol
> 
> He's a freak mate, could pin EVOO and grow pmsl


 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> After 3ml of test over 10 weeks this is a blast lol
> 
> He's a freak mate, could pin EVOO and grow pmsl


Haha exactly, I did think about putting Deca up to 750mg and also i have quite a few ml of EQ 500 left over which I could add  but I want to start slow and utilise the gains from lower doses at the start.



Ben_Dover said:


> IN ! :thumb:
> 
> Does all wildcat come in 20mll vials? No wonder its twice the price of everything else :whistling:
> 
> Any reason for not jabbing 2ml both days rather than 2.5 and then 1.5?


Nah mate there are a couple of bits that come in 10ml vials but these are things like Equitest 800 and EquiTren 800

I only jabbed 2.5ml on Tues because that was the syringe size mate, would usually be split in 2 x 3ml jabs - 2ml Sust + 1ml Deca twice a week.

I do it like that because of the shorter esters in the Sust but mainly to keep me from having to jab 6ml at a time haha!

p.s it isn't double the price for me


----------



## MiXiN

I'm in Phil.

Will be watching this thread with interest since Deca and Test (400 Deca PW and 500 Sustanon) was my first ever cycle. Loved the gains, I really did.

You're already an inspirational build, so can't wait to see the end result mate.


----------



## Chelsea

MiXiN said:


> I'm in Phil.
> 
> Will be watching this thread with interest since Deca and Test (400 Deca PW and 500 Sustanon) was my first ever cycle. Loved the gains, I really did.
> 
> You're already an inspirational build, so can't wait to see the end result mate.


Thanks mate  wow my first ever cycle was 50mg Dbol per day and that was it! This is my first bulk with Deca so im hoping to see some good results, also some anger free results as I wont be on Tren haha.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Food yesterday:
> 
> *Total - 396.8g protein *- excluding any snacks.


You dieting? :thumb:


----------



## Magnum26

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate  wow my first ever cycle was *50mg Dbol per day* and that was it! This is my first bulk with Deca so im hoping to see some good results, also some anger free results as I wont be on Tren haha.


This will be my first cycle too, I can't wait for the post men to stop hogging them. :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> You dieting? :thumb:


Haha definitely not considering I have ham and pineapple pizzas at 10pm most nights 



Magnum26 said:


> This will be my first cycle too, I can't wait for the post men to stop hogging them. :thumb:


Never good when Royal Fail do that mate! If the postie turns up tonk you know you're a few tabs down haha!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Haha definitely not considering I have ham and pineapple pizzas at 10pm most nights
> 
> Never good when Royal Fail do that mate! If the postie turns up tonk you know you're a few tabs down haha!


NICE!! Did wander why you had got so fat. . . lol.


----------



## Magnum26

Chelsea said:


> Haha definitely not considering I have ham and pineapple pizzas at 10pm most nights
> 
> Never good when Royal Fail do that mate! If the postie turns up tonk you know you're a few tabs down haha!


Haha yea, would be a note through the door saying "your package was open so I ate the sweets, sorry".


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> NICE!! Did wander why you had got so fat. . . lol.


This almost instantly hurt my feelings :ban:



Magnum26 said:


> Haha yea, would be a note through the door saying "your package was open so I ate the sweets, sorry".


 :lol: i'd chin him for that, unless he has got that big he is now unchinable due to a humoungous chest and traps!


----------



## Magnum26

If he turns up like this



I won't say anything :surrender:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Gettin abit relaxed using noodles ey philip!

Read an article on them that they have like an artificially made substances coating on them that stops them sticking to each other which wasn't very good for the healthy life style.

You'll be like "ah well one year till comp anyway so no problemo, noodles **nom nom nom**"....then close to prep you be like "ahh no shouldn't of eat noodle" :blink:


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Gettin abit relaxed using noodles ey philip!
> 
> Read an article on them that they have like an artificially made substances coating on them that stops them sticking to each other which wasn't very good for the healthy life style.
> 
> You'll be like "ah well one year till comp anyway so no problemo, noodles **nom nom nom**"....then close to prep you be like "ahh no shouldn't of eat noodle" :blink:


Haha really? This will be annoying if its true because im enjoying them! Show me the article you bastard!

That's almost exactly what i will say haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Just use free range egg noodles (fresh ones) that are lightly coated in cooking oil. Seen em in morrisons


----------



## NorthernSoul

Haha I don't even know where it is now but I thought about it once but then had a thought and read on it, lots of starch, fat, sodium, depending on which type I guess and then I noticed, have I ever seen noodles included in anyones diet plan as in bodybuilders meal plans, online websites and even members of this board and others? Not really so I just stuck to the potatoe, pasta and rice thing like ya do.

Probs should listen to me if u wna end up lookin like me??


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Just use free range egg noodles (fresh ones) that are lightly coated in cooking oil. Seen em in morrisons





Juic3Up said:


> Haha I don't even know where it is now but I thought about it once but then had a thought and read on it, lots of starch, fat, sodium, depending on which type I guess and then I noticed, have I ever seen noodles included in anyones diet plan as in bodybuilders meal plans, online websites and even members of this board and others? Not really so I just stuck to the potatoe, pasta and rice thing like ya do.
> 
> Probs should listen to me if u wna end up lookin like me??


Very true the i wouldn't want to end up looking like you....especially the face 

I use the sherwoods ones? Any good? Havent been bothered to google it as im too busy.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Very true the i wouldn't want to end up looking like you....especially the face
> 
> I use the sherwoods ones? Any good? Havent been bothered to google it as im too busy.


Should be fine coated in veg oil so shouldn't be a problem. Nothing untoward on ingredients list. Carry on sir 

Tbh it's offseason and they taste good and decent carb source so have at it, you know you can get ripped and you're not exactly getting fat so have a good kcal intake for gaining without over eating.

It's working anyway!


----------



## Bad Alan

Stir fried noodles and chicken with sweet chilli sauce **** me I'm dreaming of that now too!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Should be fine coated in veg oil so shouldn't be a problem. Nothing untoward on ingredients list. Carry on sir
> 
> Tbh it's offseason and they taste good and decent carb source so have at it, you know you can get ripped and you're not exactly getting fat so have a good kcal intake for gaining without over eating.
> 
> It's working anyway!





Bad Alan said:


> Stir fried noodles and chicken with sweet chilli sauce **** me I'm dreaming of that now too!


Hahahaha don't let your mind wander too much thinking about the food mate!

Its a relief anyway coz im eating them right now haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha don't let your mind wander too much thinking about the food mate!
> 
> Its a relief anyway coz im eating them right now haha


Bit late for that mate;



Still watch it all day haha!

I've been a proper chubster before so will power and cravings never bother me the only problem I have with diet is energy and lethargy as you'll know its horrendous! Legs like lead when trying to work lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Bit late for that mate;
> 
> View attachment 127761
> 
> 
> Still watch it all day haha!
> 
> I've been a proper chubster before so will power and cravings never bother me the only problem I have with diet is energy and lethargy as you'll know its horrendous! Legs like lead when trying to work lol.


OMG i made the mistake of watching the dessert specials whilst dieting and it was not cool! Fair play if you can control your cravings though because it is fcking tough!

My mood is also horrific at the end of the diet too mate as well as dead legs haha, cracking a smile is effort unless its midway through a cheat meal!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> OMG i made the mistake of watching the dessert specials whilst dieting and it was not cool! Fair play if you can control your cravings though because it is fcking tough!
> 
> My mood is also horrific at the end of the diet too mate as well as dead legs haha, cracking a smile is effort unless its midway through a cheat meal!


Yea tbf mood is drastically different, very snappy and short tempered which is opposite to my normal tempremant. Worth it though I hope! Specially when you win ya bastard


----------



## Chelsea

Trying this out today:


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yea tbf mood is drastically different, very snappy and short tempered which is opposite to my normal tempremant. Worth it though I hope! Specially when you win ya bastard


Hahahahaha! You will win mate you look far better than i did in my first show! If you don't though i will lend you my trophy for a bit so you feel more like man yea?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! You will win mate you look far better than i did in my first show! If you don't though i will lend you my trophy for a bit so you feel more like man yea?


I'm not expecting to mate, ukbff beginners some of the 100kg beasts you are show up would do damage in the bloody mr classes!

I've managed to get in good condition and will look best I ever have, ill come back in the future to have a crack at being competitive learning curve this week!

Constant improvement is the goal, just look at your two shows how far you came that's the most satisfying thing I think and I enjoy the diet/lifestyle and training hard.

I may hold you to that, just for a couple days would be nice


----------



## JANIKvonD

tbh i dont mind manVfood at all when cutting.....by the time its finished & im chocking for a GIANT chillidog, i realise we dont have fuk all like that here & dont want to settle for less. usually fall asleep in the huff after this


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> Trying this out today:


I've got a tub arriving tomorrow. Meant to be good stuff.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I've got a tub arriving tomorrow. Meant to be good stuff.


You don't even train


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> I'm not expecting to mate, ukbff beginners some of the 100kg beasts you are show up would do damage in the bloody mr classes!
> 
> I've managed to get in good condition and will look best I ever have, ill come back in the future to have a crack at being competitive learning curve this week!
> 
> Constant improvement is the goal, just look at your two shows how far you came that's the most satisfying thing I think and I enjoy the diet/lifestyle and training hard.
> 
> I may hold you to that, just for a couple days would be nice


Good attitude mate but when I did the First Timers in Pompey there wasn't any monsters in my class so it doesn't happen all the time.

Constant improvement is key that's what makes it all worth while and its the best feeling seeing yourself in such good condition so you'll enjoy it.

Trophy is nice, i'll take some pics of you with it 



JANIKvonD said:


> tbh i dont mind manVfood at all when cutting.....by the time its finished &* im chocking for a GIANT chillidog*, i realise we dont have fuk all like that here & dont want to settle for less. usually fall asleep in the huff after this


Hahahaha! Is this a euphemism? 

I wish we did have more American style food places, would be awesome.



Ginger Ben said:


> I've got a tub arriving tomorrow. Meant to be good stuff.


It was good stuff mate, had a good workout on it.



R0BLET said:


> You don't even train


I guess you're in the same boat then :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Weigh in at the gym last night:










I make that about 17st 7lbs although this is 5:30pm so plenty of food in although I had just had a massive sh1t too so that was probably a few lbs lost haha.


----------



## Sharpy76

Don't know why i bother but.......

IN!! YOU BIG FVCKING ****:bounce:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't know why i bother but.......
> 
> IN!! YOU BIG FVCKING ****:bounce:


Hahahaha you bother because secretly you want to be in me..........I mean want to be me :whistling:


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha you bother because secretly you want to be in me..........I mean want to be me :whistling:


Philip, you couldn't handle this mean piece of man meat tbh mate


----------



## Chelsea

*Back Last night:*

*Chins:*

12,12, 9 reps.

*Bent Over Rows:*

Slightly lighter this week as I wanted to really feel a squeeze in my back but I feel I went too light:

110kg x 12

120kg x 12

130kg x 12 - all perfect form.

*Lat Pull Down:*

Heavier than last week:

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

Heavier again:

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

105kg x 12

*Dumbell Over Head Pulls:*

32kg x 12

34kg x 12

36kg x 12

Done - usually I would do seated row as well but annoyingly its broken!


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Philip, you couldn't handle this mean piece of man meat tbh mate


Man meat? More like Quorn imitation meat mate


----------



## Chelsea

Me after a bottle of vodka on sat night last week...


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Me after a bottle of vodka on sat night last week...


Camera píssed too ?!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Me after a bottle of vodka on sat night last week...


Fatty :rolleye:


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Just use free range egg noodles (fresh ones) that are lightly coated in cooking oil. Seen em in morrisons


I use these.


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> Weigh in at the gym last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make that about 17st 7lbs although this is 5:30pm so plenty of food in although I had just had a massive sh1t too so that was probably a few lbs lost haha.


Big gay.

As a bobybuilder you should jnow the only way tonweight yourself is upon waking after poo, wee and naked.

Not evening time and clothed lol

Bulk going well though


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Camera píssed too ?!


Probably with the amount I drank!



Suprakill4 said:


> I use these.


Good, does that mean I will get tonk legs too?



CJ said:


> Big gay.
> 
> As a bobybuilder you should jnow the only way tonweight yourself is upon waking after poo, wee and naked.
> 
> Not evening time and clothed lol
> 
> Bulk going well though


Very true mate but I thought i'd do it then as they have good scales and I don't have any at home yet. Im sure im more like 17st in the morning.


----------



## Chelsea

Arms on sat, took a cheeky vid of me doing 12 reps on 50kg on the olly bar:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Arms on sat, took a cheeky vid of me doing 12 reps on 50kg on the olly bar:


just popped in and looking well, such a weight increase post show to now how it happens amazes me still as im yet to experience it.

nice curling, straight bar isnt for me though knack's my wrists prefer the EZ bar! just added fatgripz in for some stuff too.

good luck getting massiver! i have also never tried deca....tren just keeps luring me back in


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> just popped in and looking well, such a weight increase post show to now how it happens amazes me still as im yet to experience it.
> 
> nice curling, straight bar isnt for me though knack's my wrists prefer the EZ bar! just added fatgripz in for some stuff too.
> 
> good luck getting massiver! i have also never tried deca....tren just keeps luring me back in


Haha thanks mate, it amazes me still, the scales just kept jumping but its chilled out now.

Yea straight bar is a bit of a marmite curl some people cant get on with it because of their wrists, my training partner is the same. How you finding the fatgripz? Do you notice more of a pump on the forearm or is it more a grip thing?

Tell me about it, I love Tren but thank god I chose Deca with this weather otherwise I would be dripping with sweat, only problem with Deca is the savage long ester but I suppose good things come to those who wait


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, it amazes me still, the scales just kept jumping but its chilled out now.
> 
> Yea straight bar is a bit of a marmite curl some people cant get on with it because of their wrists, my training partner is the same. How you finding the fatgripz? Do you notice more of a pump on the forearm or is it more a grip thing?
> 
> Tell me about it, I love Tren but thank god I chose Deca with this weather otherwise I would be dripping with sweat, only problem with Deca is the savage long ester but I suppose good things come to those who wait


even without tren i need patio doors open at all time sleeping or just in the house, at work I have a desk fan pointed at me at all times, if its turned off i start to die, in meetings i die, just sit there and sweat - its such a ball ache. tren doesnt change anything for me apart from i get no fvukin sleep lol.

yeh be fine as its a bulk no time constraints anyway, maybe kick start with some orals or NPP? tbol is my choice..

I paid for a nutri+train plan from Jordan peters which includes fatgripz on two bicep exercises, db hammers and rope hammers, i take them off and then continue to failure so 20-25 reps, my entire arms are on fire from fingertips to shoulder! I feel my forearm muscles activating in the same movement than without it they would not, defonately like them


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> even without tren i need patio doors open at all time sleeping or just in the house, at work I have a desk fan pointed at me at all times, if its turned off i start to die, in meetings i die, just sit there and sweat - its such a ball ache. tren doesnt change anything for me apart from i get no fvukin sleep lol.
> 
> yeh be fine as its a bulk no time constraints anyway, maybe kick start with some orals or NPP? tbol is my choice..
> 
> I paid for a nutri+train plan from Jordan peters which includes fatgripz on two bicep exercises, db hammers and rope hammers, i take them off and then continue to failure so 20-25 reps, my entire arms are on fire from fingertips to shoulder! I feel my forearm muscles activating in the same movement than without it they would not, defonately like them


Im the exact same mate, fan pointing at me right now and even in the winter months, if it were up to me I would have the air con on arctic setting  luckily for me on Tren I sleep like a baby  bad times for you mate although I do have a habit of dreaming about fighting and tend to punch, elbow and headbutt the gf!

Yea I have some blue hearts coming today so I will throw some of those in as I love them plus Sust has short esters in and I pinned 3ml of it last night with 1ml Deca.

Nice mate, you pleased with what Jordan has given you? Be interested to hear some feedback mate, obviously pm me if you want rather than putting it on here.

Those curls sound horrific, i'll list my arm day see what you think.


----------



## Chelsea

*Sundays Arms*

*Tricep Pushdowns with V Bar:*

3 sets on full stack with extra weight added - 15, 12, 12 reps.

*Single Arm Reverse Pull Downs:*

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12 - last 4 or so reps were cheated.

*Skulls:*

20kg either side ez bar - 3 sets x 12 reps with strict form.

*Reverse Straight Bar Pull Downs:*

55kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

*FST-7 Rope Pull Down:*

7 sets x 12 reps - 30-35kg

*Straight bar Curls:*

50kg x 12

55kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Hammer Curls:*

18kg x 12

18kg x 12 - sickening pump by this point could barely lift my arms to change the track on my earphones.

*Incline Seated Curls:*

12kg x 10 x 2 sets

*Preacher Curls:*

10kg x 12

14kg x 12

*FST-7 Cable Curls:*

7 sets x 12 reps 30kg


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Im the exact same mate, fan pointing at me right now and even in the winter months, if it were up to me I would have the air con on arctic setting  luckily for me on Tren I sleep like a baby  bad times for you mate although I do have a habit of dreaming about fighting and tend to punch, elbow and headbutt the gf!
> 
> Yea I have some blue hearts coming today so I will throw some of those in as I love them plus Sust has short esters in and I pinned 3ml of it last night with 1ml Deca.
> 
> Nice mate, you pleased with what Jordan has given you? Be interested to hear some feedback mate, obviously pm me if you want rather than putting it on here.
> 
> Those curls sound horrific, i'll list my arm day see what you think.


I get NO sleep, i resort to either 1 spl1ff, vallies or some otc sleepers! i kick the **** out of my bird too. if i fall asleep with my fingers near her hair i try pull her hair out haha.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Portable-USB-Powered-Desktop-Cooling-Desk-Fan-Computer-Laptop-Quiet-Black-/350826739524?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item51aee73744

im just ordering two of these now, cos my current USB fan has started to sound like a spitfire airplane taking off.

as soon as i got the plan mate I have Zero regrets, i figured 400 bar on the right way to do it or 400 bar on gear what would give me more gains in the long run..defonately made the right choice.

Ill give a little overview without giving away specifics - he posts this kind of stuff on his facebook ranting so im sure it will be fine

perfect diet plan for me, A hell of alot of carbs around the workout, (a sh1t load intra). with non training day diet focusing on fats to allow the carbs to be used when i really need them..! training was a big mix up, alot less volume and more time off, but HEAVY workouts pushpull legs which need to progress weights each variation (there are two variations in rotation)

I have some workouts in my journal so far


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> *Sundays Arms*
> 
> *Tricep Pushdowns with V Bar:*
> 
> 3 sets on full stack with extra weight added - 15, 12, 12 reps.
> 
> *Single Arm Reverse Pull Downs:*
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 12 - last 4 or so reps were cheated.
> 
> *Skulls:*
> 
> 20kg either side ez bar - 3 sets x 12 reps with strict form.
> 
> *Reverse Straight Bar Pull Downs:*
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> *FST-7 Rope Pull Down:*
> 
> 7 sets x 12 reps - 30-35kg
> 
> *Straight bar Curls:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x 10
> 
> *Hammer Curls:*
> 
> 18kg x 12
> 
> 18kg x 12 - sickening pump by this point could barely lift my arms to change the track on my earphones.
> 
> *Incline Seated Curls:*
> 
> 12kg x 10 x 2 sets
> 
> *Preacher Curls:*
> 
> 10kg x 12
> 
> 14kg x 12
> 
> *FST-7 Cable Curls:*
> 
> 7 sets x 12 reps 30kg


Brutal mate! one thing ive started doing recently is hitting both the x5-8 rep range and the x12-15 rep range with each exercise, so ill hit first 8, then 15 then the next exercise ill swap it and start with a 12-15 repper and drop it to a 5-8 rep. really like mixing it up like that rather than sitting in the same rep range


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Portable-USB-Powered-Desktop-Cooling-Desk-Fan-Computer-Laptop-Quiet-Black-/350826739524?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item51aee73744
> 
> im just ordering two of these now, cos my current USB fan has started to sound like a spitfire airplane taking off.


Amateur mate.... Mine is mains operated:


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> I get NO sleep, i resort to either 1 spl1ff, vallies or some otc sleepers! i kick the **** out of my bird too. if i fall asleep with my fingers near her hair i try pull her hair out haha.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Portable-USB-Powered-Desktop-Cooling-Desk-Fan-Computer-Laptop-Quiet-Black-/350826739524?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item51aee73744
> 
> im just ordering two of these now, cos my current USB fan has started to sound like a spitfire airplane taking off.
> 
> as soon as i got the plan mate I have Zero regrets, i figured 400 bar on the right way to do it or 400 bar on gear what would give me more gains in the long run..defonately made the right choice.
> 
> Ill give a little overview without giving away specifics - he posts this kind of stuff on his facebook ranting so im sure it will be fine
> 
> perfect diet plan for me, A hell of alot of carbs around the workout, (a sh1t load intra). with non training day diet focusing on fats to allow the carbs to be used when i really need them..! training was a big mix up, alot less volume and more time off, but HEAVY workouts pushpull legs which need to progress weights each variation (there are two variations in rotation)
> 
> I have some workouts in my journal so far


Hahahahaha sounds like we have the same sleep rage issues, im particularly bad with road rage on Tren too.

Sounds like a nice diet plan and like you say its money well spent rather than guessing how to do things yourself, i'll have a look in the journal and check it out mate, did have a quick look the other day and noticed you did modelling for that Anna in Geordie Shore was impressed, been looking at trying to do something similar.



marknorthumbria said:


> Brutal mate! one thing ive started doing recently is hitting both the x5-8 rep range and the x12-15 rep range with each exercise, so ill hit first 8, then 15 then the next exercise ill swap it and start with a 12-15 repper and drop it to a 5-8 rep. really like mixing it up like that rather than sitting in the same rep range


Funnily enough I tend to do this but kinda accidentally on chest, i'll do a 10-12 repper on 120kg - 130kg then do a 6-8 repper on something like 140kg-150kg then drop back down to 110kg and knock out another good 12 reps and it seems to work nicely.

Definitely agree, different rep ranges in a set make you approach the whole thing from a different perspective rather than sometimes just going through the motions.


----------



## C.Hill

This is my beast blasting at me all day at work!!(when I'm cutting seats anyway lol)

GET YOUR FANS OUT!


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> View attachment 128084
> 
> 
> This is my beast blasting at me all day at work!!(when I'm cutting seats anyway lol)
> 
> GET YOUR FANS OUT!


Hahaha is that your biggest fan? hahahahahahahahaha :lol:

Wtf do you do for work? Cutting seats? I didn't think mincy Essex boys did any type of labour!?


----------



## Queenie

Morning phil!

Morning other men 

Bored on a train to London x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Morning phil!
> 
> Morning other men
> 
> Bored on a train to London x


Watch the video on the page before.....that should moisten up your journey  x


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha is that your biggest fan? hahahahahahahahaha :lol:
> 
> Wtf do you do for work? Cutting seats? I didn't think mincy Essex boys did any type of labour!?


Nah not the biggest, big fcuk off industrial ones outside 

I'm an engineer mate, overhaul and build large Diesel engines for the MOD and other various navy's/ police patrol boats/ oil rig engines/ trains/ aircraft carriers etc hard heavy work, look at the size of that cylinder head lol and that's the smallest, the turbos are bigger than landrovers lol

None of this northern tarty office job malarkey with your suits and fancy hair lmao


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Watch the video on the page before.....that should moisten up your journey  x


Link please, ill watch it later


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> View attachment 128084
> 
> 
> This is my beast blasting at me all day at work!!(when I'm cutting seats anyway lol)
> 
> GET YOUR FANS OUT!


Shaker just sat there, the "yeah i lift!" effect in full motion I see 

@Chelsea.... is that curling in a squat rack just witnessed? :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Shaker just sat there, the "yeah i lift!" effect in full motion I see
> 
> @Chelsea.... is that curling in a squat rack just witnessed? :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul




----------



## marknorthumbria

I'm laughing here at our different workplaces like. Mines my laptop and where ever I want to sit!

PS my current fan is a mincy f**got fan  but I bet it is louder than yours, the bearings ****ed and it ****es EVERYBODY off in the office ha ha


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Nah not the biggest, big fcuk off industrial ones outside
> 
> I'm an engineer mate, overhaul and build large Diesel engines for the MOD and other various navy's/ police patrol boats/ oil rig engines/ trains/ aircraft carriers etc hard heavy work, look at the size of that cylinder head lol and that's the smallest, the turbos are bigger than landrovers lol
> 
> None of this northern tarty office job malarkey with your suits and fancy hair lmao


Hahaha fair play mate sounds like quite a big job, although I much prefer my lovely suit trousers, company polo shirt and my sexual hair 



R0BLET said:


> Shaker just sat there, the "yeah i lift!" effect in full motion I see
> 
> @Chelsea.... is that curling in a squat rack just witnessed? :lol:


Oh sh1t ive been found out! In my defence.......its probably what you squat anyway


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Link please, ill watch it later


Try not to leave a snail trail on the train 








marknorthumbria said:


> I'm laughing here at our different workplaces like. Mines my laptop and where ever I want to sit!
> 
> PS my current fan is a mincy f**got fan  but I bet it is louder than yours, the bearings ****ed and it ****es EVERYBODY off in the office ha ha
> 
> View attachment 128087


Hahaha me too mate.......does the laptop and fan come with a complimentary pack of tampons? Seriously tiny and gay.......just like @R0BLET


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Try not to leave a snail trail on the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha me too mate.......does the laptop and fan come with a complimentary pack of tampons? Seriously tiny and gay.......just like @R0BLET


If it helps I bought 7 of them cos they break quick, and I had three in at once last week haha


----------



## TELBOR

Mine.....


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Mine.....
> 
> View attachment 128102


Haha funny cnut! Made me lol Work mate thinks I'm a weirdo now lol

We should start a fan thread, just flop em out!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

marknorthumbria said:


> even without tren i need patio doors open at all time sleeping or just in the house, at work I have a desk fan pointed at me at all times, if its turned off i start to die, in meetings i die, just sit there and sweat - its such a ball ache. tren doesnt change anything for me apart from i get no fvukin sleep lol.
> 
> yeh be fine as its a bulk no time constraints anyway, maybe kick start with some orals or NPP? tbol is my choice..
> 
> I paid for a nutri+train plan from Jordan peters which includes fatgripz on two bicep exercises, db hammers and rope hammers, i take them off and then continue to failure so 20-25 reps, my entire arms are on fire from fingertips to shoulder! I feel my forearm muscles activating in the same movement than without it they would not, defonately like them


 You are exactly the same as me mate i HATE it!!! Went cinema yesterday and was sporting big sweaty patches on pits and the whole back!!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Haha funny cnut! Made me lol Work mate thinks I'm a weirdo now lol
> 
> We should start a fan thread, just flop em out!!!


PMSL, you know me mate.

I don't offer any decent advice, just here for the laugh tbh 

Start a thread "Get ya fan out!"

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Pic during arms too....


----------



## Ben_Dover

May as well join in... I also have built in aircon above my head


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> May as well join in... I also have built in aircon above my head
> 
> View attachment 128108


I literally cant believe how many fans ive got in this journal........get it 

Anyway last night as I was a couple days late I pinned:

3ml WC Sust - 750mg

1ml WC Deca - 250mg

Absolutely no pip at all, I love it


----------



## Sharpy76

My one is only slightly more manly than @marknorthumbria's :lol:



So we have the same long shorts and gay fans, were we separated at birth?!?!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> My one is only slightly more manly than @marknorthumbria's :lol:
> 
> View attachment 128110
> 
> 
> So we have the same long shorts and gay fans, were we separated at birth?!?!


With the Disney channel on too, you know it should be Babestation by 12 o'clock mate :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> With the Disney channel on too, you know it should be Babestation by 12 o'clock mate :lol:


Lol, popped home at lunch cos i'm quite local today and the little'un had on it on while i was stuffing my face with chicken, broccoli and cottage cheese, yum


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> My one is only slightly more manly than @marknorthumbria's :lol:
> 
> View attachment 128110
> 
> 
> So we have the same long shorts and gay fans, were we separated at birth?!?!


Could well be although with that face no one will believe that we are related........unless they realise you may have shot straight out onto the delivery room floor face first then got hit with a kilo of placenta!?

At least your fan gets style points...........then again so does Joey Essex so make of that what you want 



R0BLET said:


> With the Disney channel on too, you know it should be Babestation by 12 o'clock mate :lol:


Yep super gay!



Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, popped home at lunch cos i'm quite local today and the little'un had on it on while i was stuffing my face with chicken, broccoli and cottage cheese, yum


Don't blame it on the kid, just admit it mate.......you love watching Sister Sister..... I know I did............I mean didn't!! :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> you love watching Sister Sister..... I know I did............I mean didn't!! :whistling:


Those two went on to do porn mate :beer:

*i'm lying


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Those two went on to do porn mate :beer:
> 
> *i'm lying


Im feeling crushing disappointment right now!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Im feeling crushing disappointment right now!




:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 128121
> 
> 
> :lol:


Ahhh the amount of times I've said that :innocent:


----------



## Chelsea

Happy days


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Happy days


Bunk mate. Send em me


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Bunk mate. Send em me


Damn it! One day i'll get some legit stuff so I can grow so muscles.........i'll send them off now, postage is £200 apparently, that cool yea?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Damn it! One day i'll get some legit stuff so I can grow so muscles.........i'll send them off now, postage is £200 apparently, that cool yea?


Can I pay with stamps please :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Can I pay with stamps please :lol:


Hahaha, if you do that i'll stamp on them and make you lines each time you are due a dose!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha, if you do that i'll stamp on them and make you lines each time you are due a dose!


That would be****ing hurrendous, bet they taste nasty.

I sniffed a Viagra once, nose was running green for hours lol


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> That would be****ing hurrendous, bet they taste nasty.
> 
> I sniffed a Viagra once, nose was running green for hours lol


Yea I had one in my mouth once and it tasted worse than a dab of MD!! (not Muscular Development)

Hahahahahaha but was your nose hard for hours too? :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Sharpy76 said:


> My one is only slightly more manly than @marknorthumbria's :lol:
> 
> View attachment 128110
> 
> 
> So we have the same long shorts and gay fans, were we separated at birth?!?!


Thats a windmill!


----------



## shaunmac

Chelsea said:


> Happy days


That's the kinda stuff dreams are made of!


----------



## Chelsea

shaunmac said:


> That's the kinda stuff dreams are made of!


Wet dreams! 

*Shoulders last night:*

Not sure if its hayfever or still a slight cold but haven't felt tip top last few days so weights weren't crazy.

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

40kg x 12

42kg x 12

44kg x 12 - all with perfect form making sure the dumbells lightly touch my shoulders for depth.

12.5kg x 20 - dropset.

*Seated Machine Press:*

80kg x 12 x 3 sets

45kg x 12 drop set - disgusting set and shoulders burning by this point.

*Shrugs:*

150kg x 12

230kg x 12

270kg x 12

*Lat Raises:*

20kg x 12 x 3 sets

*Rear Delts:*

3 sets x 12 reps - full stack.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, it amazes me still, the scales just kept jumping but its chilled out now.
> 
> Yea straight bar is a bit of a marmite curl some people cant get on with it because of their wrists, my training partner is the same. How you finding the fatgripz? Do you notice more of a pump on the forearm or is it more a grip thing?
> 
> Tell me about it, I love Tren but thank god I chose Deca with this weather otherwise I would be dripping with sweat, only problem with Deca is the savage long ester but I suppose good things come to those who wait


When do you recon you would start to notice the effects of DECA ? Obvs seeing as its attached to a deconate ester it takes a little while as its building up in your system?


----------



## TELBOR

danMUNDY said:


> When do you recon you would start to notice the effects of DECA visually? Obvs seeing as its attached to a deconate ester it takes a little while as its building up in your system?


When his cock drops off


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> When do you recon you would start to notice the effects of DECA ? Obvs seeing as its attached to a deconate ester it takes a little while as its building up in your system?


Hmmm I reckon something along the lines of 4 weeks maybe as its such a long ester maybe more like 5 or 6 weeks.



R0BLET said:


> When his cock drops off


Hahahaha it already did, straight after I slept with you!

*just to clarify I didn't actually sleep with @R0BLET.......even after all the requests for me to do so.


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so far today:

8:00am - 6 whole eggs - 1 less than usual because I didn't want to take just one out of a new box...... bit ocd I know so lets just brush over that one :whistling:

10:00am - 220g chicken with 200g rice and 2 rice cakes.

1:30pm - 220g chicken with 200g rice, 2 rice cakes and 100g cashew nuts (cashews = 621 cals  )


----------



## Little_Jay

is the rice cooked weight or uncooked mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Little_Jay said:


> is the rice cooked weight or uncooked mate?


Cooked weight mate so prob not many carbs at all.


----------



## NorthernSoul

you got some competition with your mate matthew riches, just looked at his photos and he is one sexy fvcker!


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> you got some competition with your mate matthew riches, just looked at his photos and he is one sexy fvcker!


You realise how gay that sounds right? Hahaha!

No competition mate, he's just super lean naturally.


----------



## NorthernSoul

he is worth the risk of my man hood! haha

wish i was a natural! in one pic he is really ripped and bigger than the average guy...then in another he is super ripped and look like he's been on a gram of tren lol. that holiday picture the most recent one he looks huge and tall.

just wondering about harmlessly on facebook is all lol


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> he is worth the risk of my man hood! haha
> 
> wish i was a natural! in one pic he is really ripped and bigger than the average guy...then in another he is super ripped and look like he's been on a gram of tren lol. that holiday picture the most recent one he looks huge and tall.
> 
> just wondering about harmlessly on facebook is all lol


Haha that's even gayer! He's got muscle on his frame mate and genetically stays ripped no matter what he eats so fair play to him, struggles to put on size though due to savagely fast metabolism.


----------



## NorthernSoul

By saying he is naturally like that does he still go to the gym often or is he very irregular? dont worry your still my favourite haha.

on another note, whats the info on the next competition...winning NAC qualifys you for another comp but do you have to sign up some part this year for it?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm I reckon something along the lines of 4 weeks maybe as its such a long ester maybe more like 5 or 6 weeks.
> 
> Hahahaha it already did, straight after I slept with you!
> 
> *just to clarify I didn't actually sleep with @R0BLET.......even after all the requests for me to do so.


That sounds about right, been 5 weeks since my first jab (2ml sust/1ml deca), noticed an increase in strength and aggression, along with back and shin pumps a couple weeks ago, but I think that's the blue hearts keeping me ticking over, but toward the end of last week and this week the bar seems a bit lighter


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm I reckon something along the lines of 4 weeks maybe as its such a long ester maybe more like 5 or 6 weeks.
> 
> Hahahaha it already did, straight after I slept with you!
> 
> *just to clarify I didn't actually sleep with @R0BLET.......even after all the requests for me to do so.


Just coming up.on mine this laat week or so (week 5)


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> By saying he is naturally like that does he still go to the gym often or is he very irregular? dont worry your still my favourite haha.
> 
> on another note, whats the info on the next competition...winning NAC qualifys you for another comp but do you have to sign up some part this year for it?


I know i'll always be your favourite! Yea he goes gym regularly mate, don't see him so much anymore so cant comment too much.

Nah I don't qualify for anything but got invited back for next year though 



danMUNDY said:


> That sounds about right, been 5 weeks since my first jab (2ml sust/1ml deca), noticed an increase in strength and aggression, along with back and shin pumps a couple weeks ago, but I think that's the blue hearts keeping me ticking over, but toward the end of last week and this week the bar seems a bit lighter


I HATE shin pumps but I LOVE the bar feeling lighter.....well as light as it can feel when you're shrugging 300kg 



CJ said:


> Just coming up.on mine this laat week or so (week 5)


Just what I thought. Such a long ester but its worth the wait I suppose.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Ok so far today:
> 
> 8:00am - 6 whole eggs - 1 less than usual because I didn't want to take just one out of a new box...... bit ocd I know so lets just brush over that one :whistling:
> 
> 10:00am - 220g chicken with 200g rice and 2 rice cakes.
> 
> 1:30pm - 220g chicken with 200g rice, 2 rice cakes and 100g cashew nuts (cashews = 621 cals  )


is 200g rice cooked weight?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> is 200g rice cooked weight?


Yes dimlow......just like I said a few posts back


----------



## Suprakill4

I only skim read you pr1ck


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I only skim read you pr1ck


Sticks and stones may break my bones......

But your words will hurt forever :crying:

That's how it goes right?


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Sticks and stones may break my bones......
> 
> But your words will hurt forever :crying:
> 
> That's how it goes right?


Yep. im sorry though


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep. im sorry though


I shall forgive you but consider the rest of the day a probationary period! 

Legs tonight......cant wait :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I shall forgive you but consider the rest of the day a probationary period!
> 
> Legs tonight......cant wait :whistling:


Ok ill be on my best behaviour. SPARROW LEGS!!


----------



## huarache

Suprakill4 said:


> SPARROW LEGS!!


----------



## Suprakill4

sckeane said:


>


LMAO


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night:

*Smith front squats:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 9

120kg x 9

60kg x 17

*Leg Press:*

3 sets x 12 reps

*Leg Extension:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

112kg x 10 - forced reps and partial on the end of the last 2 sets and it was horrific.

*Seated Hammies:*

105kg x 12

112kg x 12

112kg x 12 - partials for the last 3 reps.

*Lying Hammies:*

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

*Standing Calves:*

126kg x 12

133kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

*Seated Calves:*

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12 - then drops to 50kg x 10, 30kg x 12

Done.

All lifts are generally up across the board which is good especially front squats, the most I was doing before was 110kg for 10 so this is a big improvement and on the leg extension and seated hammies too.

Quite sore today but one thing I have come to the conclusion is that I am not a natural back squatter, I tried it last week and it was horrible, my knees hurt so did my lower back and felt very uncomfortable.

Think what I will do is on the end of the workout above I will do a 60kg set of 20reps on back squats to just hit a different angle, all I ever feel from them the next day is a sore ar$e and sore inner thighs, on front squats I have really sore quads.


----------



## Chelsea

Jab time tonight.

Going to be 2ml Sust and 1ml Deca in the delt most likely whilst watching the Apprentice interviews.....cant wait!! 

Got some back water now too so I can start running HCG at 1000ius per week again.


----------



## Suprakill4

Was your leg press a really girly weight because youve listed weights on everything but that?

Looks good volume though, legs be good next year eh!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Was your leg press a really girly weight because youve listed weights on everything but that?
> 
> Looks good volume though, legs be good next year eh!


That's exactly why! It only holds a max of 200kg but the way its angled and set up its fcking hard! If you don't believe that then I did 3 sets x 2000kg x 12 reps 

Legs should be better, im almost maxing out leg extension and hammy machines so things are looking good.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> That's exactly why! It only holds a max of 200kg but the way its angled and set up its fcking hard! If you don't believe that then I did 3 sets x 2000kg x 12 reps
> 
> Legs should be better, im almost maxing out leg extension and hammy machines so things are looking good.


will just have to chuck a dumbell on it mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> will just have to chuck a dumbell on it mate.


Impossible due to its set up mate would instantly fall off. Been tempted to move gyms just for legs tbh so it may have to happen as its quite limited at mine.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Impossible due to its set up mate would instantly fall off. Been tempted to move gyms just for legs tbh so it may have to happen as its quite limited at mine.


Thats shocking, no brackets to put plates on either? I just chuck a dumbell on stuff in my gym it sits on the plates perfect.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Thats shocking, no brackets to put plates on either? I just chuck a dumbell on stuff in my gym it sits on the plates perfect.


Nah mate once the plates are on if I put something on top it would fall.

Im glad yours is so well equipped :blowme:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate once the plates are on if I put something on top it would fall.
> 
> Im glad yours is so well equipped :blowme:


Its probably why my legs are so much better. Can imagine your gyms better equipped for chest...... lol .


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Its probably why my legs are so much better. Can imagine your gyms better equipped for chest...... lol .


Hahahahahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria

**** you guys

triple mincing fan action!!!


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> **** you guys
> 
> triple mincing fan action!!!
> 
> View attachment 128429


That looks like something out of War Of The Worlds is coming out of your Tampax box sized laptop!


----------



## C.Hill

marknorthumbria said:


> **** you guys
> 
> triple mincing fan action!!!
> 
> View attachment 128429


Hang your head in shame.


----------



## marknorthumbria

C.Hill said:


> Hang your head in shame.


I can spot cool any point of my body.. infact 3 multiple areas pinpointed with an awesome breeze of coolness

can you say that!

i raise my chin high and defend my mincer fans


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> I can spot cool any point of my body.. infact 3 multiple areas pinpointed with an awesome breeze of coolness
> 
> can you say that!
> 
> i raise my chin high and defend my mincer fans


Mincer fans.......


----------



## Chelsea

Meal 2 today:

210g chicken.

200g rice.

White mushroom sauce.

2 rice cakes.

1 banana.

2 fish oils.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Meal 2 today:
> 
> 210g chicken.
> 
> 200g rice.
> 
> *White mushroom sauce*.
> 
> 2 rice cakes.
> 
> 1 banana.
> 
> 2 fish oils.


Urgh you dirty cnut :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning fatty


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> Urgh you dirty cnut :lol:





R0BLET said:


> Morning fatty


You 2 are just too charming! haha.

Ok im back from a messy weekend, very rarely have them but it was Wireless with the gf on Friday which was me on my feet all day and only eating 5 eggs in the morning, a burger when I was there and half a pizza when we got back, the rest was cider and beer.

Saturday, we didn't wake up till 12:30 as we went to bed at 2:30am from Wireless, so had some eggs and sausages for breakie and a shake then went to a bbq and ate a few burgers and sausages and had a few beers then.

Sunday was eggs again then we went to the gf's parents for a big lamb roast, was lovely and I had 2 plates of it, could have had 4 but it ran out! Came home and had a huge pizza with the gf and a sandwich.

Feels weird breaking my routine of eating my meals so im kinda glad to be back at work today, had 7 eggs with philly, 1g vit c and just about to neck my shake and vitamins.

Diet will be fully back on track, going to start having 250g chicken with each meal now to up the protein and start off with 8 eggs, then up then to 9 or 10 by the end of the week, so basically slowly pyramid up my calories towards the end of the week.

See how I get on with that. Training tonight will be shoulders with a bit of tris and possibly a little chest as I didn't train Friday or Sat and Sunday I definitely needed the rest, so its 3 days with no gym but I rarely give myself a rest so it could turn out to be beneficial plus I wasn't getting the calories I needed in anyway so would be detrimental to the end goal really.

On another note.... @R0BLET - morning old boy


----------



## Chelsea

2 x fish oils.

2 x vit e

1 x vit b complex.

1 x multi vit.

1 x gayfever tablet  ( @R0BLET needs an overdose)


----------



## RACK

Sounds like a pretty awesome weekend that mate


----------



## Chelsea

RACK said:


> Sounds like a pretty awesome weekend that mate


It was good but I prefer these weekends with at least 3 decent meals and a 3 shakes in there to keep me topped up but its kinda impossible really, at least at the bbq I bought huge steak burgers for everyone and I smashed them so that was decent.


----------



## RACK

I know what ya mean. I'm at global gathering in a couple of weeks so will be eating as well as poss but it won't be "proper" diet lol


----------



## Chelsea

RACK said:


> I know what ya mean. I'm at global gathering in a couple of weeks so will be eating as well as poss but it won't be "proper" diet lol


Nice mate im guessing that's somewhere up north is it? Different country pretty much 

Diet goes completely out the window mate, there's not a lot you can do really, suppose its only a day or 2, if it was every weekend then that would be a problem.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Looks like a good weekend mate, nice to break from the norm


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> 2 x fish oils.
> 
> 2 x vit e
> 
> 1 x vit b complex.
> 
> 1 x multi vit.
> 
> 1 x gayfever tablet  ( @R0BLET needs an overdose)


LOL, I had 1x Gayfever tablet earlier. Still bunged up! [email protected] pollen.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Looks like a good weekend mate, nice to break from the norm


Tell me about it, kinda have to remind myself that this is what normal people do as im so used to the bodybuilding lifestyle so it feels strange at first but I get used to it haha.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> LOL, I had 1x Gayfever tablet earlier. Still bunged up! [email protected] pollen.


Haha! Luckily I don't get it bad at all but 1 a day sorts me out otherwise I just get a little sneezy and weirdly I get 1 itchy eye!?


----------



## RACK

It's in warwickshire lol

TBH there's so many food stalls there it won't be too hard just to find a decent bit of chicken. Last time I went I took 5kg chicken breasts but this year they aren't lettin you take food in. I'll not be goin crazy as I'm off to ibiza the weekend after


----------



## tonyc74

RACK said:


> I know what ya mean. I'm at global gathering in a couple of weeks so will be eating as well as poss but it won't be "proper" diet lol


i live round the corner from global its hilarious when the locals see all the girls in boob tubes and wellies in the local tescos!

i went once christ just ab out managed to survive 2 nights and that was 8 years ago, daft punk played when i went was awesome!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Tell me about it, kinda have to remind myself that this is what normal people do as im so used to the bodybuilding lifestyle so it feels strange at first but I get used to it haha.


Normal.... like me then lol Yeah it makes a nice change mate but does feel odd sometimes. I couldn't do the 'norm' and eat a sandwich for lunch like everyone else - that's just weird!



Chelsea said:


> Haha! Luckily I don't get it bad at all but 1 a day sorts me out otherwise I just get a little sneezy and weirdly I get 1 itchy eye!?


LOL I'm not too bad, always my right eye that itches? WTF!


----------



## Chelsea

RACK said:


> It's in warwickshire lol
> 
> TBH there's so many food stalls there it won't be too hard just to find a decent bit of chicken. Last time I went I took 5kg chicken breasts but this year they aren't lettin you take food in. I'll not be goin crazy as I'm off to ibiza the weekend after


5kg of chicken!!?? Christ that is commitment! Always wanted to Ibiza but haven't been yet 



tonyc74 said:


> i live round the corner from global its hilarious when the locals see all the girls in boob tubes and wellies in the local tescos!
> 
> i went once christ just ab out managed to survive 2 nights and that was 8 years ago, daft punk played when i went was awesome!


I bet Daft Punk were amazing!! Would love to see them.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Normal.... like me then lol Yeah it makes a nice change mate but does feel odd sometimes. I couldn't do the 'norm' and eat a sandwich for lunch like everyone else - that's just weird!
> 
> LOL I'm not too bad, always my right eye that itches? WTF!


Hahaha id probably die if I ate just a sandwich for lunch, plus how expensive are they these days!? pretty much £3 for a decent one! So much cheaper buying chicken from Bookers and making all your food the night before


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> 5kg of chicken!!?? Christ that is commitment! Always wanted to Ibiza but haven't been yet
> 
> I bet Daft Punk were amazing!! Would love to see them.


yeah i was so knackered though i was yawning while they were on set and someone had a go at me lol!

tiesto was on as well, im not really a massive fan of dance music but global was actually pretty cool, probably better if your single though


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> yeah i was so knackered though i was yawning while they were on set and someone had a go at me lol!
> 
> tiesto was on as well, im not really a massive fan of dance music but global was actually pretty cool, probably better if your single though


Hahaha! That's what I was like during Justin Timberlake's set, although it was awesome and Jay-Z came on for a song as well and the place went nuts! Just such a long day, on your feet without a comfy seat for 10hrs.

Definitely better single, I was sporting the top off look..... was getting a few looks and the best thing is I could look too as I was donning the Ray Bans too haha


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha id probably die if I ate just a sandwich for lunch, plus how expensive are they these days!? pretty much £3 for a decent one! So much cheaper buying chicken from Bookers and making all your food the night before


Yeah, £3 for 4 slices of salt please 

Bookers.... Musclefood ya lemon. All about the Hache Steaks on BBQ yesterday!!


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha! That's what I was like during Justin Timberlake's set, although it was awesome and Jay-Z came on for a song as well and the place went nuts! Just such a long day, on your feet without a comfy seat for 10hrs.
> 
> Definitely better single, I was sporting the top off look..... was getting a few looks and the best thing is I could look too as I was donning the Ray Bans too haha


lol next time ill stay in a b and b like a proper old tw4t and get a taxi to the venue lol!

think my mate said at Glastonbury they have some sort of luxury caravans u can stay in?

u can always rely on a pair of sunglasses to carry on with the perving ha ha


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, £3 for 4 slices of salt please
> 
> Bookers.... Musclefood ya lemon. All about the Hache Steaks on BBQ yesterday!!


Haha, although all that salt gives you that lovely watery look so you appear tonk..........aka fat!

Not looked mate tbh, they decent?



tonyc74 said:


> lol next time ill stay in a b and b like a proper old tw4t and get a taxi to the venue lol!
> 
> think my mate said at Glastonbury they have some sort of luxury caravans u can stay in?
> 
> u can always rely on a pair of sunglasses to carry on with the perving ha ha


Hahahahaha that is your age coming out mate, bet those caravans cost a fortune though.

Yep..... as long as the gf isn't standing directly next to you so she can see where your eyes are looking, that's a schoolboy error!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha, although all that salt gives you that lovely watery look so you appear tonk..........aka fat!
> 
> Not looked mate tbh, they decent?


Tonk is a good look... for sumo wrestlers 

TBH mate I was using my local butchers, did me great prices and he was a bodybuilder so we had a good chin wag about Zumba and stuff :lol:

But I tried them and haven't looked back, good deals and saves a journey parking and all that jazz. Really good stuff, chicken is spot on, turkey is good and all the red meat is hard too beat. Oh and if you like duck the duck breast are amazing!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Tonk is a good look... for sumo wrestlers
> 
> TBH mate I was using my local butchers, did me great prices and he was a bodybuilder so we had a good chin wag about Zumba and stuff :lol:
> 
> But I tried them and haven't looked back, good deals and saves a journey parking and all that jazz. Really good stuff, chicken is spot on, turkey is good and all the red meat is hard too beat. Oh and if you like duck the duck breast are amazing!


Haha true!

I bet you were all over Zumba, can just see you in a lycra onesie rocking out 

Mmmm might be worth a look then coz I go to Bookers but its a bit of a drive and a pain going there, only time I ever have duck is when I have a Chinese haha but it is a nice meat bit fatty though although I imagine the breast isn't.

Main thing really is chicken and red meat for me.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha true!
> 
> I bet you were all over Zumba, can just see you in a lycra onesie rocking out
> 
> Mmmm might be worth a look then coz I go to Bookers but its a bit of a drive and a pain going there, only time I ever have duck is when I have a Chinese haha but it is a nice meat bit fatty though although I imagine the breast isn't.
> 
> Main thing really is chicken and red meat for me.


Lycra onesie.... interesting 

Look here - http://www.musclefood.com/bundles/new-customer-meat-offer.html?gclid=CLuSkPWVsbgCFfIPtAodIxYA1Q

I get it delivered to work.

Yeah the breast it has a little fat on it from the skin, but OMG its the best tasting fat on a bird you'll ever have 

Plus cheap egg whites too.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Lycra onesie.... interesting
> 
> Look here - http://www.musclefood.com/bundles/new-customer-meat-offer.html?gclid=CLuSkPWVsbgCFfIPtAodIxYA1Q
> 
> I get it delivered to work.
> 
> Yeah the breast it has a little fat on it from the skin, but OMG its the best tasting fat on a bird you'll ever have
> 
> Plus cheap egg whites too.


I'll wear one if you do!?

Looks good mate, egg whites have to be eaten quick though don't they, suppose that gives you a reason to get them down you.

So far today:

8:00am - 7 whole eggs, 2 scoops whey.

10:30am - 200g chicken, 180g cooked rice + 1 x Reeses Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I'll wear one if you do!?
> 
> Looks good mate, egg whites have to be eaten quick though don't they, suppose that gives you a reason to get them down you.
> 
> So far today:
> 
> 8:00am - 7 whole eggs, 2 scoops whey.
> 
> 10:30am - 200g chicken, 180g cooked rice + 1 x Reeses Peanut Butter Cups


Hmmm, i'll think about it! 

I freeze them on arrival, then defrost them day before I'm going to have them. Easy!

Reeses...... NOM NOM NOM!!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm, i'll think about it!
> 
> I freeze them on arrival, then defrost them day before I'm going to have them. Easy!
> 
> Reeses...... NOM NOM NOM!!!


Fair play mate. You ever had a Reeses milkshake? Its AAAAAAAAAAAmazing!!

Getting hungry for my next meal now, gonna be another 200g chicken with 200g rice this time, also with 100g cashew nuts for extra cals and most likely another Reeses


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Fair play mate. You ever had a Reeses milkshake? Its AAAAAAAAAAAmazing!!
> 
> Getting hungry for my next meal now, gonna be another 200g chicken with 200g rice this time, also with 100g cashew nuts for extra cals and most likely another Reeses


No I haven't! But I'll find one to try lol

Just had 200g pasta, 100g spuds and 200g chicken here..... Then a chocolate cornflake cake pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> 2 x fish oils.
> 
> 2 x vit e
> 
> 1 x vit b complex.
> 
> 1 x multi vit.
> 
> 1 x gayfever tablet  ( @R0BLET needs an overdose)


Pretty short of updates then I take it lol.

Pics of fvcking vitamins, whatever next :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> No I haven't! But I'll find one to try lol
> 
> Just had 200g pasta, 100g spuds and 200g chicken here..... Then a chocolate cornflake cake pmsl


The chocolate cornflake is crucial to muscle building! 



Ginger Ben said:


> Pretty short of updates then I take it lol.
> 
> Pics of fvcking vitamins, whatever next :lol:


Haha, thought i'd give an insight into my daily intake as I hadn't been to the gym for 3 days, usually there is 5000ius of Vitamin D in there too.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pretty short of updates then I take it lol.
> 
> Pics of fvcking vitamins, whatever next :lol:


No blue hearts though :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> No blue hearts though :lol:


They might be thrown in 1hr before training :whistling:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> They might be thrown in 1hr before training :whistling:


you using ya dbols just pre wo? not getting them in there every 4 waking hours?

slacker!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> They might be thrown in 1hr before training :whistling:


Virtually natty aren't you


----------



## B4PJS

marknorthumbria said:


> you using ya dbols just pre wo? not getting them in there every 4 waking hours?
> 
> slacker!


What's the half life on dbol? I have just been taking them 20mg in the morning and 20mg at night...


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> What's the half life on dbol? I have just been taking them 20mg in the morning and 20mg at night...


I believe it's 7 hours?

On 40mg I'd do, 10mg breakfast, 10mg lunch, 20mg pre workout


----------



## C.Hill

Never found dbol preworkout any advantage over spreading the dose throughout the day?


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> I believe it's 7 hours?
> 
> On 40mg I'd do, 10mg breakfast, 10mg lunch, 20mg pre workout





C.Hill said:


> Never found dbol preworkout any advantage over spreading the dose throughout the day?


Think I will just stick to what I am doing, don't really want to take it into work.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I believe it's 7 hours?
> 
> On 40mg I'd do, 10mg breakfast, 10mg lunch, 20mg pre workout


I used to split mine throughout the day then 150mg oxys pre WO


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I used to split mine throughout the day then 150mg oxys pre WO


That's the spirit


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> you using ya dbols just pre wo? not getting them in there every 4 waking hours?
> 
> slacker!


Hahaha :lol: sorry mate, will try to up my game and become a man again.



R0BLET said:


> Virtually natty aren't you


Yep and still MASSIVE 



C.Hill said:


> Never found dbol preworkout any advantage over spreading the dose throughout the day?


Yea I used to split it but the last couple of days last week I split during the day I felt very tired so thought I would try all pre-workout.

Will most likely go back to splitting them as I like it and it keeps meals regular as I have 10mg with each one.


----------



## marknorthumbria

B4PJS said:


> What's the half life on dbol? I have just been taking them 20mg in the morning and 20mg at night...


6-8 hours,

in my eyes the more stable the AAS is in your blood, the better

(no proof on this, just applying common sense)


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> 6-8 hours,
> 
> in my eyes the more stable the AAS is in your blood, the better
> 
> (no proof on this, just applying common sense)


Exactly how I used to see it mate but like I said because I was so tired when I last took them I thought I would try it differently.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Exactly how I used to see it mate but like I said because I was so tired when I last took them I thought I would try it differently.


or you should just do one better mate and not use orals ha ha

just up the TRENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

what else do u need haha


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> or you should just do one better mate and not use orals ha ha
> 
> just up the TRENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> what else do u need haha


I'm not on Tren, just Sust and Deca, I do love Tren though and I do have about 12-15ml left of TNT 450


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> I'm not on Tren, just Sust and Deca, I do love Tren though and I do have about 12-15ml left of TNT 450


what use is 12-15ml TNT unless it is coursing through your veins!!!!

ive never tried any 'wet' compounds, or much aas variety like deca etc..

ive stuck to tbol, test and tren in my cycles over the past 3 years.

complain about sleep every time though lol


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> what use is 12-15ml TNT unless it is coursing through your veins!!!!
> 
> ive never tried any 'wet' compounds, or much aas variety like deca etc..
> 
> ive stuck to tbol, test and tren in my cycles over the past 3 years.
> 
> complain about sleep every time though lol


Haha! See that's the great thing with me I am side free with Tren..... apart from savage road rage :cursing:


----------



## B4PJS

marknorthumbria said:


> 6-8 hours,
> 
> in my eyes the more stable the AAS is in your blood, the better
> 
> (no proof on this, just applying common sense)


Just a bit of a random look at two 20mg doses vs 4 10mg doses a day. Blue line is 40, orange is 20:


----------



## JANIKvonD

marknorthumbria said:


> what use is 12-15ml TNT unless it is coursing through your veins!!!!
> 
> ive never tried any 'wet' compounds, or much aas variety like deca etc..
> 
> ive stuck to tbol, test and tren in my cycles over the past 3 years.
> 
> complain about sleep every time though lol


was that u i seen on 'JP training' facebook page today mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

oh.....& hi chelsea ya fugly pr**k


----------



## marknorthumbria

JANIKvonD said:


> was that u i seen on 'JP training' facebook page today mate?


yes thats me mate haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

marknorthumbria said:


> yes thats me mate haha


Strange that mate, I was just asking about him in my journo this morning! I'm interested in having him as a coach. You happy enough with him bud?


----------



## Chelsea

JANIKvonD said:


> oh.....& hi chelsea ya fugly pr**k


Wasn't this lovely to read in the morning haha! Hi to you too @JANIKvonD1ckhead 

Arms last night was sexual, all my lifts were up and everything felt easier so I reckon things are definitely kicking in and I haven't even hit the 1g Sust and 500mg Deca per week yet.

*Tricep Push Downs - V Bar:*

Full stack x 15 reps - too easy.

Full stack + 5kg x 15 reps - again too easy.

Full stack + 5kg +2.5kg x 15 reps - easy enough.

Full stack + 5kg +2.5kg x 15 reps - easy enough again - need much more weight to progress now.

*Single Arm Reverse Pull Downs:*

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12 - never been to this weight before.

*Skulls:*

21.25kg a side x 12

22.5kg a side x 12

25kg a side x 12

*Reverse Pull Downs Straight Bar:*

60kg x 12 - far too light

70kg x 12

75kg x 12

FST-7 - rope pull downs.

*Ez Curls:*

16.25kg a side x 10 - light.

20kg a side x 10.

25kg a side x 10.

*Hammer Curls:*

18kg x 10

20kg x 10

22kg x 10

*Incline Dumbell Curls:*

2 sets x 10 reps with 14kg dumbells - use to use 10kg's or max 12kg's so this is a big improvement.

*Superman Curls - Front double bicep pose whilst holding cables:*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

FST-7 - Straight bar curls.

Arms looked rude on the way out the gym and it was hard to lift the shaker to my face.

Straight after training was 2 scoops whey in water.

10mins later - 2 x pork and chorizo burgers from Sainsburys, nutritional info below but its a good - 816cals and 44.8g protein.


----------



## Suprakill4

I was having them burgers from the butchers ages ago mate. Love chorizzo! they were nice but very fatty (like you)


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I was having them burgers from the butchers ages ago mate. Love chorizzo! they were nice but very fatty (like you)


Hahahahahahahaha pr**k! 

I bet you were having plenty of sausage from him too 

I don't find them very fatty at all mate, I love them cut up into rice with a bit of ketchup over the top....GOURMET!!


----------



## Chelsea

Jabbed yesterday:

2ml WC Sust - 500mg

1ml WC Deca - 250mg

Will do the second one on Thursday and keep it like that now as I have been missing the second jab so the most I have had in me in the last few weeks is 750mg Sust and 250mg Deca, gotta make sure I keep hitting 1g Sust and 500mg Deca.

Also ran out of CJC 1295 so that is coming tomorrow along with a little surprise that I haven't used before, I will post pics when it comes 

Need to mix my HCG now as well so I can jam in 1000iu each week.


----------



## Sambuca

looking good. u prefer the wc sust and deca on its own rather than the deca/test mix they do?


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> looking good. u prefer the wc sust and deca on its own rather than the deca/test mix they do?


There's no real difference apart from the fact that its easier to jab as the oils isn't as thick and I have more control over what doses are going in tbh mate.

Jabbing is by far the easiest, the higher concentration stuff can be a bitch to get in haha.


----------



## Queenie

Just thought I'd stick my head in here and say hello  Hope you're good x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Just thought I'd stick my head in here and say hello  Hope you're good x


Ahh, long time no speak, im good thanks madam you ok now? x


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Ahh, long time no speak, im good thanks madam you ok now? x


Urgh not really. Seem to be going through a massive transitional phase. I have some good things going on, and some really bad things too. And there's nothing I can do to stop the bad things which is just so frustrating. Just trying to concentrate on the good stuff to get me through x


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night:

*Smith Front Squats:*

110kg x 12

120kg x 10

130kg x 7 - knee clicked and felt funny so had to stop here weight wise.

60kg x 20 - horrible in this heat.

*Leg Press:*

150kg x 12

180kg x 10

180kg x 12 - 200kg is the max for this machine before @Suprakill4 calls me a pussy 

*Leg Extension:*

77kg x 12 - too easy

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

98kg x 12 - disgusting set.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

112kg x 12 - only 1 more plate and ive maxed the machine out with strict form.

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

55kg x 12

69kg x 12

65kg x 12 - felt like my hammys were going to ping off when I was at full stretch.

*Standing Calves:*

126kg x 12

161kg x 12

168kg x 12

*Seated Calves:*

50kg x 12 x 3 sets

Legs are pretty ruined today!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Urgh not really. Seem to be going through a massive transitional phase. I have some good things going on, and some really bad things too. And there's nothing I can do to stop the bad things which is just so frustrating. Just trying to concentrate on the good stuff to get me through x


Sounds like a tough time, hoe you're alright darling  email me if you want, a problem shared...... x


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Sounds like a tough time, hoe you're alright darling  email me if you want, a problem shared...... x


You know me. Not a talker... need a hug though so if you're offering one of them, i'm there


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> You know me. Not a talker... need a hug though so if you're offering one of them, i'm there


Hahahaha well with how the gf is being at the moment you would get more than a hug haha  x


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha well with how the gf is being at the moment you would get more than a hug haha  x


whingey, pathetic email on it's way!

ok more than a hug... maybe a slap will sort me out


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> whingey, pathetic email on it's way!
> 
> ok more than a hug... maybe a slap will sort me out


C0ck slap? :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> C0ck slap? :thumb:


hahahaha u know me well


----------



## Suprakill4

Do you only go to failure on the last set of leg press?


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> hahahaha u know me well


Very well :tongue:

Just eating will reply to your email in 20mins x



Suprakill4 said:


> Do you only go to failure on the last set of leg press?


Nah mate on each one, the first set I did with minimal rest after squats, 2nd set was minimal rest again so only got out 10 with rest pause, 3rd set had a longer rest as I felt sick hence the extra 2 reps but it was horrible, could barely control it down.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you only go to failure on the last set of leg press?


I like the way that u come in here to restore order


----------



## Chelsea

So I thought I would join every beach/bicep boy and throw some Var into the mix.

I used BD var for 4 weeks of my contest prep and I really liked it considering I was very depleted so I thought I would give ROHM a try:


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> So I thought I would join every beach/bicep boy and throw some Var into the mix.
> 
> I used BD var for 4 weeks of my contest prep and I really liked it considering I was very depleted so I thought I would give ROHM a try:


British Dragon ones do you mean?

What did you think of them mate? And how much did you run them at for the 4 wks?


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> British Dragon ones do you mean?
> 
> What did you think of them mate? And how much did you run them at for the 4 wks?


Yea that's the one mate, I ran them at 100mg per day.

You'd probably need 1000mg per day


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Yea that's the one mate, I ran them at 100mg per day.
> 
> You'd probably need 1000mg per day


Yeah, and what did you think of them?

If you would answer my original question properly in the first place, it'd limit my time in this sh!te you call a journal


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah, and what did you think of them?
> 
> If you would answer my original question properly in the first place, it'd limit my time in this sh!te you call a journal


 :lol: yea they were really good mate, definitely helped especially during the prep, increased strength and the pumps were very good, I felt I looked very full but not in a bloated way 

You love the amazingness that is my journal


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> I like the way that u come in here to restore order


Sorry, can post a naked pic to get things heated again?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Sorry, can post a naked pic to get things heated again?


You have naked pics of me to post?


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> You have naked pics of me to post?


Yep  Im sh4gging your ex.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep  Im sh4gging your ex.


Someone has to


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Someone has to


WTF did you do to her, its like rattling a stick in a dustbin


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> WTF did you do to her, its like rattling a stick in a dustbin


And that's just her bumhole


----------



## Chelsea

Haven't updated in a couple of days and that's because of this little fcker who is awesome!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haven't updated in a couple of days and that's because of this little fcker who is awesome!


Very cute, dogs not bad either


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Very cute, dogs not bad either


Hahaha thanks hunny bunny x


----------



## tonyc74

ha ha...anything to pull chicks!

u should have got a real sized dog though like my lump


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> ha ha...anything to pull chicks!
> 
> u should have got a real sized dog though like my lump
> 
> View attachment 129526


Hahahaha awesome!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Very cute, dogs not bad either


Jealous

Lol


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha awesome!!!


sometime...sometimes not like this am when i stepped in dog p1ss as one of them has forgotten how to go outside and the other puked this afternoon and i stood in that! luckily in the kitchen!

how do u find it in london with the dog? always a bit trickier than living some where more rural?


----------



## shaunmac

What breed is it? Looks Labrador/golden retriever ish.


----------



## TELBOR

tonyc74 said:


> ha ha...anything to pull chicks!
> 
> u should have got a real sized dog though like my lump
> 
> View attachment 129526


Bless em, were looking at French bulldogs. But first wanted one of your bad boys - cost a bit more though lol


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> sometime...sometimes not like this am when i stepped in dog p1ss as one of them has forgotten how to go outside and the other puked this afternoon and i stood in that! luckily in the kitchen!
> 
> how do u find it in london with the dog? always a bit trickier than living some where more rural?


Hahaha that made me laugh! Bad times mate.

Well I'm in Epsom so just outside London so it's not too bad at all plenty of parks and she is really good with doing her business on the puppy pads, haven't had any accidents yet.... She's a ledge!



shaunmac said:


> What breed is it? Looks Labrador/golden retriever ish.


She is a Cavapoo mate... Super gay I know but it's half cavalier King Charles half toy poodle.


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha that made me laugh! Bad times mate.
> 
> Well I'm in Epsom so just outside London so it's not too bad at all plenty of parks and she is really good with doing her business on the puppy pads, haven't had any accidents yet.... She's a ledge!
> 
> She is a Cavapoo mate... Super gay I know but it's half cavalier King Charles half toy poodle.


ah cool im moving back next month to Hampton so not far away, think ill join physique warehouse in Mosleley

and yes super gay but at least no moulting!


----------



## tonyc74

R0BLET said:


> Bless em, were looking at French bulldogs. But first wanted one of your bad boys - cost a bit more though lol
> 
> View attachment 129528


they are a money pit mate!

but u can get rescue dogs and some of them have been treat like crap makes me so angry


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Haven't updated in a couple of days and that's because of this little fcker who is awesome!


Def need to change your catchphrase from nohomo to BIGHOMO :lol:

Just kidding  I have a little border/patterdale terrier called bella, she's awesome, right pest when I'm prepping my meals though haha


----------



## marknorthumbria

Awesome doggy I want a pet.keep my bird quiet when I'm not about lol.

Cant deal with the responsibility and time needed for a puppy ATM so may have to go crappy cat first ha


----------



## TELBOR

Morning fatty!

Dog sh1t all over this weekend or is all well?


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> ah cool im moving back next month to Hampton so not far away, think ill join physique warehouse in Mosleley
> 
> and yes super gay but at least no moulting!


Mate im joining that gym in the next week or so as mine closes in 2 weeks due to financial issues so i'll see you there.

Haha yep lets focuse on the no moulting bit haha 



danMUNDY said:


> Def need to change your catchphrase from nohomo to BIGHOMO :lol:
> 
> Just kidding  I have a little border/patterdale terrier called bella, she's awesome, right pest when I'm prepping my meals though haha


I'll leave the catchphrase for the moment haha.

GREAT NAME!! Luckily my one just sits and watches me, im hard on dogs so they get trained properly like when im eating she cant be anywhere near my plate otherwise she gets crated etc tough but fair because when people come round I don't want her begging (like my mums ones do, you have to make sure you're watching your food constantly)



marknorthumbria said:


> Awesome doggy I want a pet.keep my bird quiet when I'm not about lol.
> 
> Cant deal with the responsibility and time needed for a puppy ATM so may have to go crappy cat first ha


Hahaha it doesn't keep them quiet for long mate and do a cat they are sh1t! They only come to you for food, far too independent for my liking, dogs love you from day 1 and are so loyal.



R0BLET said:


> Morning fatty!
> 
> Dog sh1t all over this weekend or is all well?


Hahahahaha luckily not mate, Friday night I crated her and refused to get up when she cried and it was a very interrupted sleep but last night she went in there didn't make a sound and didn't do any sh1t or p1ss in her crate so she is a very quick learner 

She did manage to curl a cheeky chocolate log on my kitchen floor but I shall let her off haha.


----------



## TELBOR

Good work mate, all good practice for when you have a child - possibly need a larger crate or a cellar though


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Good work mate, all good practice for when you have a child - possibly need a larger crate or a cellar though


For the girlfriend maybe hahahahahahaha!

The first couple of nights was a glimpse into having a child and it 100% put me off, thank god the gf doesn't want them for 8-10 years  I reckon by that time you might look like you lift


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> For the girlfriend maybe hahahahahahaha!
> 
> The first couple of nights was a glimpse into having a child and it 100% put me off, thank god the gf doesn't want them for 8-10 years  I reckon by that time you might look like you lift


8-10 years, she'll be about 21 by then wont she? :lol:

Hahaha, by then I will have muscles on muscles mate, a proper fcuking unit!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> 8-10 years, she'll be about 21 by then wont she? :lol:
> 
> Hahaha, by then I will have muscles on muscles mate, a proper fcuking unit!


Something like that, either way she will be too old 

Hahaha I will hold you to that, when I have my first sprog in my arms I expect a pic of you looking like said "unit". 8-10 year bet happening right here


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Something like that, either way she will be too old
> 
> Hahaha I will hold you to that, when I have my first sprog in my arms I expect a pic of you looking like said "unit". 8-10 year bet happening right here


PMSL, how old is she....?

Haha, deal! tbh in 8-10 years i'd like to look like @Sharpy76 - not his face though. He looks like a same head


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, how old is she....?
> 
> Haha, deal! tbh in 8-10 years i'd like to look like @Sharpy76 - not his face though. He looks like a same head


She's eleventeen....nah she is 23 mate, suits my maturity level haha.

Look like @Sharpy76? Fat and ugly? 

Im guessing that was a typo and what you meant to say was "Look like you Chelsea" although given a bit of thought you realised the inevitable.....

'Chelsea....often imitated, never duplicated' :thumbup1:

So you chose the old boy instead


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> She's eleventeen....nah she is 23 mate, suits my maturity level haha.
> 
> Look like @Sharpy76? Fat and ugly?
> 
> Im guessing that was a typo and what you meant to say was "Look like you Chelsea" although given a bit of thought you realised the inevitable.....
> 
> 'Chelsea....often imitated, never duplicated' :thumbup1:
> 
> So you chose the old boy instead


PMSL, mine is 25 but she's far more mature than me :lol:

Well you being younger I have no idea what you'll look like at his age 

So i went with the old boy.

But yes, i'd choose you too :wub:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, mine is 25 but she's far more mature than me :lol:
> 
> Well you being younger I have no idea what you'll look like at his age
> 
> So i went with the old boy.
> 
> But yes, i'd choose you too :wub:


Haha I can imagine!

I'll age like a fine wine mate and become a silver fox much like Mr Clooney I imagine 

Damn right you'd choose me.....you were almost negged haha.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha I can imagine!
> 
> I'll age like a fine wine mate and become a silver fox much like Mr Clooney I imagine
> 
> Damn right you'd choose me.....you were almost negged haha.


Tbh i'm serious when I need to be, but its easy to make people laugh so its far more fun being a tit 99% of the time 

A silver fox like clooney, you wish! More like this.....


----------



## Chelsea

Down to business:

Trained arms yesterday and lifts were all up considerably so im guessing the higher doses are kicking in nicely especially as I haven't had the best sleep recently due to the pup.

*Straight Bar Push Downs:*

Full stack x 15 - easy

Full stack plus 7.5kg x 12

Full stack plus 7.5kg x 12

*Single Are Revers Pull Downs:*

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12 - last few thrown down and controlled up.

*Skulls:*

20kg a side x 12 - very easy.

22.5kg a side x 12 - easy again.

25kg a side x 12 - struggling a bit on this one but I may start on this weight next time.

*V Bar Push Downs:*

Stack x 12 x 3 sets

Biceps:

*Ez Curls:*

20kg a side x 10

22.5kg a side x 10

25kg a side x 10 - great set and definitely felt heavy - rest pause on the last few reps.

*Hammer Curls:*

18kg x 10 - easy

20kg x 10 - easy

22kg x 10 - bit tough but ok, will start next week on 20's and work up to 24kg hopefully.

*Seated Incline Dumbell Curls:*

14kg x 10

16kg x 10

18kg x 7 or 8 - hadn't even done this exercise on 16kg's before so this was a massive increase especially as its super strict form.

*Superman Curls:*

25kg a side x 10 x 3 sets

Done - lovely pump and felt huge after even though I was wearing a big baggy top


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Tbh i'm serious when I need to be, but its easy to make people laugh so its far more fun being a tit 99% of the time
> 
> A silver fox like clooney, you wish! More like this.....
> 
> View attachment 129841


Hahahahahahahahahaha brilliant! :lol:

Im much the same mate, much prefer to have a laugh and be serious when I need to be.

I'd say you're a tit 100% of the time


----------



## Chelsea

Also started adding in a scoop of oats in my shake which I have once ive finished my 7 eggs in the morning just purely because I don't feel like im getting enough carbs in.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha brilliant! :lol:
> 
> Im much the same mate, much prefer to have a laugh and be serious when I need to be.
> 
> *I'd say you're a tit 100% of the time *


Mrs agrees :lol: She loves it though


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, how old is she....?
> 
> Haha, deal! tbh in 8-10 years i'd like to look like @Sharpy76 - not his face though. He looks like a same head


I'm fvcking gorgeous, you want me........admit it



Chelsea said:


> She's eleventeen....nah she is 23 mate, suits my maturity level haha.
> 
> Look like @Sharpy76? Fat and ugly?
> 
> Im guessing that was a typo and what you meant to say was "Look like you Chelsea" although given a bit of thought you realised the inevitable.....
> 
> 'Chelsea....often imitated, never duplicated' :thumbup1:
> 
> So you chose the old boy instead


Cvnt.

That is all.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Mrs agrees :lol: *She loves it though *


Looking at pics of me? 



Sharpy76 said:


> Cvnt.
> 
> That is all.


 :ban:

Hahahaha morning to you too babe haha


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha morning to you too babe haha


Morning sweet cheeks:cowboy:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm fvcking gorgeous, you want me........admit it


Hmmm, body like baywatch face like crimewatch springs to mind


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Looking at pics of me?


Exactly mate, this is here fave to laugh at...


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm, body like baywatch face like crimewatch springs to mind


x2



R0BLET said:


> Exactly mate, this is here fave to laugh at...
> 
> View attachment 129846


 :lol: little compared to an elephants leg!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> x2
> 
> :lol: little compared to an elephants leg!


This elephant mr tiny cock .......



:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> This elephant mr tiny cock .......
> 
> View attachment 129851
> 
> 
> :lol:


That almost put me off my dinner its too slimy.....but unfortunately yes....that elephant :surrender:


----------



## tonyc74

Nice one will let u know when I get down there probably next month.

I've been before its not abad gym has everything u need and I know there are a right few lumps go there already


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> Nice one will let u know when I get down there probably next month.
> 
> I've been before its not abad gym has everything u need and I know there are a right few lumps go there already


Sounds good mate. Its a wicked gym, proper bodybuilders gym and yes there are a few lumps and many that compete so its a great atmosphere.


----------



## Chelsea

Shoulders last night:

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

42kg x 12

46kg x 9.75

50kg x 6 - pooped by this point after the 46's.

*Machine Shoulder Press:*

80kg x 12

85kg x 10

90kg x 8

*Lat Raises:*

20kg's x 12 - really easy 

22kg's x 12 - could have gone to 24's but they were busy so went on to shrug.

*Shrugs:*

200kg x 12 - warm up

250kg x 12

290kg x 12

*Rear Delt Machine:*

105kg x 12

112kg x 12

98kg x 12 - super strict form.

*Lat Raises again:*

22kg x 15 reps!! Couldn't believe that!

22kg x 12

Done.

Felt like a bit of a slow start as my training partner wasn't there and I was expecting him also I think the muscle pharm assault is making me feel a bit sick so I may drop that out although it hasn't lasted very long anyway gotta say im very disappointed with it, much preferred the new Jack3d.

Got all my jabs in last week for the first time so its was 1g WC Sust and 500mg WC Deca, jab time tonight too.

Blue hearts are going in at 50mg per day split throughout with each meal and the ROHM Anavar is in at 100mg per day split 1 in the morning and 1 an hr before training.

Hopefully dropping the muscle pharm assault will bring my appetite back after training as at the moment its shocking, literally picking at food because I feel bloated and sick.


----------



## Zola

That assault is disgusting. Tried it once, never again, horrible stuff.

Nice lifting though.

You never replied to my email you sleggggg


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> That assault is disgusting. Tried it once, never again, horrible stuff.
> 
> Nice lifting though.
> 
> You never replied to my email you sleggggg


Completely agree mate, very bloaty and sicky feeling on it Jack3d is still far better plus it comes in an old school massive tub unlike the other pre workouts that are filler free.

Sorry mate, send it again I must have missed it  or maybe I just don't like you


----------



## Zola

Chelsea said:


> Completely agree mate, very bloaty and sicky feeling on it Jack3d is still far better plus it comes in an old school massive tub unlike the other pre workouts that are filler free.
> 
> Sorry mate, send it again I must have missed it  or maybe I just don't like you


 

PM'd


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate, pre workout sounds RANK!

Hopefully a new one will be coming soon :wink:


----------



## RFC52

Chelsea said:


> Completely agree mate, very bloaty and sicky feeling on it Jack3d is still far better plus it comes in an old school massive tub unlike the other pre workouts that are filler free.
> 
> Sorry mate, send it again I must have missed it  or maybe I just don't like you


There's a new "new" Jack3d coming out mate, might be worth considering. Disgustingly huge lifts these days..200kg shrug "Warm Up" makes me want to cry :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate, pre workout sounds RANK!
> 
> Hopefully a new one will be coming soon :wink:


Yea its not great mate so im gonna bin the last of it or give it to a mate.

Haha sounds sexual 



RFC52 said:


> There's a new "new" Jack3d coming out mate, might be worth considering. Disgustingly huge lifts these days..200kg shrug "Warm Up" makes me want to cry :lol:


Really? Whats different about it do you know? Hahahaha I was talking to my mate whilst doing that shrug hahahahaha  not sure that's gonna make you feel any better though :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Yea its not great mate so im gonna bin the last of it or give it to a mate.
> 
> Haha sounds sexual
> 
> Really? Whats different about it do you know? Hahahaha I was talking to my mate whilst doing that shrug hahahahaha  not sure that's gonna make you feel any better though :beer:


Cap it and sell it pmsl


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Cap it and sell it pmsl


I'll call it Super Mega Tonk Juice Mass Arnie 2000mg


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I'll call it Super Mega Tonk Juice Mass Arnie 2000mg


Hey I like the sound of that mate, how much please?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Hey I like the sound of that mate, how much please?


Cant discuss prices mate, read the forum rules......


----------



## Chelsea

Legs was awesome last night, didn't take the muscle pharm assault so I didn't feel like a pregnant woman bloated as fck!! So much more comfortable:

*Smith Front Squats:*

110kg x 12

120kg x 10

140kg x 7 - PB - never even been to this weight before and didn't feel too heavy.

60kg x 20 - got to 15 reps without stopping and rest paused the last 5 - savage.

*Leg Press:*

Full stack - 3 sets x 12 reps super slow form on the way down - sickening.

*Leg Extension:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

112kg x 12 - PB after all this and only usually do 3 sets.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

105kg x 12

112kg x 12

119kg - full stack - x 12 - a few half reps on the end and again a PB.

*Standing Calves:*

126kg x 12

147kg x 12

154kg x 12

161kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12 - PB

*Seated Calves:*

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

40kg x 12 - drop set

Rest 1 min

40kg x 15

Done, legs are ok today but I can tell they are going to get more sore as the day goes on, they feel pretty dead right now.


----------



## Zola

Plenty of PBs there. Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Plenty of PBs there. Well done! :thumbup:


Thanks mate, things are going very well and weights are constantly increasing, when I move to my new gym next week things should get even better as the equipment there is fantastic.


----------



## Queenie

You should try that 2 spoonfuls of coffee in a glass of coke pre workout 

Where are your latest chest pics? Phil if there aren't any, this is unacceptable  x


----------



## Sibod

Well done Phil, I moved to physique warehouse a few weeks ago, love it there


----------



## Queenie

Sibod said:


> Well done Phil, I moved to physique warehouse a few weeks ago, love it there


This is one of the gyms I was told to train at on my little gym tour!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> You should try that 2 spoonfuls of coffee in a glass of coke pre workout
> 
> Where are your latest chest pics? Phil if there aren't any, this is unacceptable  x


That sounds like it would taste horrific! I use 2 caffeine tablets that seems to do the trick 

:lol: hahahaha! Well I haven't trained it for 2 weeks so I may not have a chest anymore!? I shall get some pics up tonight to satisfy your needs :tongue:



Sibod said:


> Well done Phil, I moved to physique warehouse a few weeks ago, love it there


I'll see you there then mate  my gym shuts a week today.



RXQueenie said:


> This is one of the gyms I was told to train at on my little gym tour!


Really? I've used it before and it is quality, got every bit of kit going and its a nice layout, not all cramped in.


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> That sounds like it would taste horrific! I use 2 caffeine tablets that seems to do the trick
> 
> :lol: hahahaha! Well I haven't trained it for 2 weeks so I may not have a chest anymore!? I shall get some pics up tonight to satisfy your needs :tongue:
> 
> Really? I've used it before and it is quality, got every bit of kit going and its a nice layout, not all cramped in.


Thanks I appreciate it 

And if it's good, that's probably why i've been told to go there  x


----------



## Chelsea

Me looking flat as a pancake first thing this morning with sh1t light as well:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Me looking flat as a pancake first thing this morning with sh1t light as well:


Look happy though


----------



## Bad Alan

Staying nice and lean mate, good work on front squats I love'em in the smith can isolate quads much better and keep torso upright 

How wider stance do you tend to use?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Look happy though


Haha it was 7am! Personally I don't like the pic but I will get some up tonight with full poses in place.



Bad Alan said:


> Staying nice and lean mate, good work on front squats I love'em in the smith can isolate quads much better and keep torso upright
> 
> How wider stance do you tend to use?


Thanks mate that was the plan so the scales aren't moving much but weights are.

I literally have decided that although I can build up to a heavy squat (220kg pb) I don't feel im a natural squatter at all and my legs benefit far more from things like front squats and leg press, back squats just seem to work my inner thigh and ar$e.

I try to stay quite narrow mate, I definitely don't go any further than shoulder width and my toes point slightly outwards.

Back tonight, may have to start deadlifting again, haven't done much since the 2 reps on 260kg


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Haha it was 7am! Personally I don't like the pic but I will get some up tonight with full poses in place.
> 
> Thanks mate that was the plan so the scales aren't moving much but weights are.
> 
> I literally have decided that although I can build up to a heavy squat (220kg pb) I don't feel im a natural squatter at all and my legs benefit far more from things like front squats and leg press, back squats just seem to work my inner thigh and ar$e.
> 
> I try to stay quite narrow mate, I definitely don't go any further than shoulder width and my toes point slightly outwards.
> 
> Back tonight, may have to start deadlifting again, haven't done much since the 2 reps on 260kg


That's definitely my plan this year, need to not be as concerned with scale weight and add quality lbs.

Tell me about it! During rebound doing alot of pre exhaust and weak point training with added frequency, can't wait to get back to heavy deads etc!

Sensible on the squats obviously being taller other limbs taking the strain more than quads, seems to be workin better now as legs were much improved for you this last comp.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> That's definitely my plan this year, need to not be as concerned with scale weight and add quality lbs.
> 
> Tell me about it! During rebound doing alot of pre exhaust and weak point training with added frequency, can't wait to get back to heavy deads etc!
> 
> Sensible on the squats obviously being taller other limbs taking the strain more than quads, seems to be workin better now as legs were much improved for you this last comp.


Yea mate I don't even have scales at home now.

Pre exhausting is good funnily enough I did that on my chest, pre exhausted it doing flyes then went to flat bench and I started hitting PB's!? Then again my chest is my genetic freak part so that might be why.

Im not deading heavy today mate I may start off at 100kg x 15 140kg x 12 then 160 or 180kg for 8-10 just to ease me in.

Squats is the exercise that has always pulled my back and the last time I did it I couldn't even get out of bed and had to take the day off work and was on all sorts of pain killers because I was in agony. Legs have come a long way but they still have a way to go, when I join my new gym next week there will be untold amount of leg equipment including hack squats etc so they should balloon up hopefully.

Jab time tonight, may do the usual 1.5ml Sust and 1ml Deca but throw in the Eq 500 as well  need to jab quads but if im honest im really nervous did it once when I was about 21 and the pip was horrendous so never did it again.


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Me looking flat as a pancake first thing this morning with sh1t light as well:


wipe your glass top, can see toothpaste marks. and you look like you maybe letting a little fart creep out.

So 3 weeks in, can you feel the gear now? as in strength and the horn?


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> wipe your glass top, can see toothpaste marks. and you look like you maybe letting a little fart creep out.
> 
> So 3 weeks in, can you feel the gear now? as in strength and the horn?


Hahaha that's the gf, I wiped it the other day but she is a complete goat and leaves a right mess she also leaves the lid off that green bottle every day and it fcks me off, every time I see it I cant leave it and have to put it back on!!

Yea definitely getting stronger mate and last week was the first time I actually did 500mg Deca in the week. Definitely more horny Christ!!!! Im w4nking like there is no tomorrow, mainly because the gf is being completely sh1t and is tired constantly so im barely getting it once a week, if I was on Tren I would have really aggressively raped her by now!

Rant sort of over but im p1ssed about the situation, all this Test and nowhere to go....apart from maybe @RXQueenie


----------



## RACK

So when you booting the gf and moving queenie in hahahahaha

Still looking in good shape mate, strength going well too.

How long do you plan to do this cycle for?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate I don't even have scales at home now.
> 
> Pre exhausting is good funnily enough I did that on my chest, pre exhausted it doing flyes then went to flat bench and I started hitting PB's!? Then again my chest is my genetic freak part so that might be why.
> 
> Im not deading heavy today mate I may start off at 100kg x 15 140kg x 12 then 160 or 180kg for 8-10 just to ease me in.
> 
> Squats is the exercise that has always pulled my back and the last time I did it I couldn't even get out of bed and had to take the day off work and was on all sorts of pain killers because I was in agony. Legs have come a long way but they still have a way to go, when I join my new gym next week there will be untold amount of leg equipment including hack squats etc so they should balloon up hopefully.
> 
> Jab time tonight, may do the usual 1.5ml Sust and 1ml Deca but throw in the Eq 500 as well  need to jab quads but if im honest im really nervous did it once when I was about 21 and the pip was horrendous so never did it again.


Hacks would be a great addition to your leg routine no doubt.

Need to ease in on deads but its amazing how fast strength comes back once you get back into them though and get a feel for groove again.

I do quads every now and then although not my favourite site just make sure hit high enough and on the outside. Wildcat eq500 is mint completely painless, much you going to run p/wk?


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha that's the gf, I wiped it the other day but she is a complete goat and leaves a right mess she also leaves the lid off that green bottle every day and it fcks me off, every time I see it I cant leave it and have to put it back on!!
> 
> Yea definitely getting stronger mate and last week was the first time I actually did 500mg Deca in the week. Definitely more horny Christ!!!! Im w4nking like there is no tomorrow, mainly because the gf is being completely sh1t and is tired constantly so im barely getting it once a week, if I was on Tren I would have really aggressively raped her by now!
> 
> Rant sort of over but im p1ssed about the situation, all this Test and nowhere to go....apart from maybe @RXQueenie


Maybe?? I thought we were already booked in for a ukm amateur porn show?


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha that's the gf, I wiped it the other day but she is a complete goat and leaves a right mess she also leaves the lid off that green bottle every day and it fcks me off, every time I see it I cant leave it and have to put it back on!!
> 
> Yea definitely getting stronger mate and last week was the first time I actually did 500mg Deca in the week. Definitely more horny Christ!!!! Im w4nking like there is no tomorrow, mainly because the gf is being completely sh1t and is tired constantly so im barely getting it once a week, if I was on Tren I would have really aggressively raped her by now!
> 
> Rant sort of over but im p1ssed about the situation, all this Test and nowhere to go....apart from maybe @RXQueenie


My ex is round tonight i used to live with and she was proper OCD, she's gonna spaz out tonight as house isn't clean but not had any time this past week. Will get her to clean it as got a bird at mine on sunday and another monday so need a clean house haha!

You know what the answer to her being tired is don't you? lace her coco pops with speed and eph! then she'll never be tired! haha!

I'm in PCT but still got the horn, not the Peter Sutcliffe style i get on tren, more like the "please let me have sex with you and cuddle afterwards" style.

Queenie show us your boobs, that will help Chelsea and me.


----------



## Chelsea

RACK said:


> So when you booting the gf and moving queenie in hahahahaha
> 
> Still looking in good shape mate, strength going well too.
> 
> How long do you plan to do this cycle for?


Haha at this rate tomorrow mate, kinda arguing about it with the gf over whats app, mature I know but we are at work and she brought it up.

Its a p1ss take mate, even if I was exhausted I would still bang if there was fresh minge in front of me on a plate!

WOMEN :cursing:


----------



## RACK

Chelsea said:


> Haha at this rate tomorrow mate, kinda arguing about it with the gf over whats app, mature I know but we are at work and she brought it up.
> 
> Its a p1ss take mate, even if I was exhausted I would still bang if there was fresh minge in front of me on a plate!
> 
> WOMEN :cursing:


Totally agree with ya, at the min I've told 3 to jog on! Even given an old fookbuddy to my mate as that will get rid of her, horrible I know but I'm back in tw4t mode 

Think I might get a ladyboy, that way if they p1ss me off I can beat them and not feel bad as it's not really a woman!


----------



## tonyc74

lol at fresh minge!

same here trying to work out the benefits of living with your girlfriend....erm nope cant think of any lol !

(prob why I never usually get past a 2 year relationship)


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Hacks would be a great addition to your leg routine no doubt.
> 
> Need to ease in on deads but its amazing how fast strength comes back once you get back into them though and get a feel for groove again.
> 
> I do quads every now and then although not my favourite site just make sure hit high enough and on the outside. Wildcat eq500 is mint completely painless, much you going to run p/wk?


My strength gets up so quickly on them, I think I was only deading for 2 months and pulled that 260kg 

I may have to google the quad jab as im not 100% where to do it if im honest.

I'd run 2ml a week so 1g mate  why not when its just sitting there left over, don't even have to buy it haha.



RXQueenie said:


> Maybe?? I thought we were already booked in for a ukm amateur porn show?


Oh yea how could I forget.... at this rate though I am going to chuck my custard after about 3 pumps (3 pumps are in your ar$e) then get ruined on here by everyone for being a 5 second man haha.



liam0810 said:


> My ex is round tonight i used to live with and she was proper OCD, she's gonna spaz out tonight as house isn't clean but not had any time this past week. Will get her to clean it as got a bird at mine on sunday and another monday so need a clean house haha!
> 
> You know what the answer to her being tired is don't you? lace her coco pops with speed and eph! then she'll never be tired! haha!
> 
> I'm in PCT but still got the horn, not the Peter Sutcliffe style i get on tren, more like the "please let me have sex with you and cuddle afterwards" style.
> 
> Queenie show us your boobs, that will help Chelsea and me.


Your ex sounds like a good girl, things need to be clean and caps need to be on things, as well as toilet roll needs to be pulled off at one complete line and ......I think that's enough.

I reckon she'd still say she was tired mate, I might replace her pill with an ECA then give her 18 clen right before bed and a shot of MT2 - the full 10mg to give her the horn.... then turn her down and see how she likes it.

PCT.... what is this again? 

Hahaha when on Tren cuddles are a complete no no, when on PCT cuddles are a necessity and you may even stop midway during sex to say 'I love you' - this should be a disclaimer for people about to try gear.

x2 Queenie


----------



## Queenie

You're so totally gonna tell me off in a minute x


----------



## Chelsea

RACK said:


> Totally agree with ya, at the min I've told 3 to jog on! Even given an old fookbuddy to my mate as that will get rid of her, horrible I know but I'm back in tw4t mode
> 
> Think I might get a ladyboy, that way if they p1ss me off I can beat them and not feel bad as it's not really a woman!


Get a lady boy anyway mate, at least he/she will have a better sex drive as he/she is technically a he......../she 

Women need a slap sometimes though haha, I could definitely dish one out right now......to Queenie's right ar$e cheek whilst I get winked at 



tonyc74 said:


> lol at fresh minge!
> 
> same here trying to work out the benefits of living with your girlfriend....erm nope cant think of any lol !
> 
> (prob why I never usually get past a 2 year relationship)


Hahahaha! Same for me mate, as time goes by my relationships get shorter and shorter, I swear im better off alone just banging random slutty poo's?!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> You're so totally gonna tell me off in a minute x


 mg:


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> My strength gets up so quickly on them, I think I was only deading for 2 months and pulled that 260kg
> 
> I may have to google the quad jab as im not 100% where to do it if im honest.
> 
> I'd run 2ml a week so 1g mate  why not when its just sitting there left over, don't even have to buy it haha.
> 
> Oh yea how could I forget.... at this rate though I am going to chuck my custard after about 3 pumps (3 pumps are in your ar$e) then get ruined on here by everyone for being a 5 second man haha.
> 
> Your ex sounds like a good girl, things need to be clean and caps need to be on things, as well as toilet roll needs to be pulled off at one complete line and ......I think that's enough.
> 
> I reckon she'd still say she was tired mate, I might replace her pill with an ECA then give her 18 clen right before bed and a shot of MT2 - the full 10mg to give her the horn.... then turn her down and see how she likes it.
> 
> PCT.... what is this again?
> 
> Hahaha when on Tren cuddles are a complete no no, when on PCT cuddles are a necessity and you may even stop midway during sex to say 'I love you' - this should be a disclaimer for people about to try gear.
> 
> x2 Queenie


when the ex was on MT2 it was daft. she messaged me at midday one day telling me she'd had 5 plays already! She was a rampant little thing anyway but was daft on that stuff. And only problem with replacing her pill is that you might end up with a Chelsea junior! fcuk that! ha!

PCT is what i decided i needed, now i think i should of just manned up, lived with my tiny balls and grown more! But now i've made my decision i'm not turning back. Fast forward a week and i'll be putting poetry in my journal and telling you all the mean things people who have said to me recently. If this happens please jab me with 10ml test400!

That is true! On tren you bang, jizz, slap their **** and get out of bed go downstairs and eat some crips whilst they cry. on pct they do that to me


----------



## Sambuca

quad is a nice easy jab if your lean 1inch should be fine tbh.


----------



## Bad Alan

Hand on hip and inject where middle finger sits, you might think it seems high and too far on the side but it should be about where your jeans pocket is. Too low I get knee swelling up like **** and pip for about a week.

Spotinjections.com is good for inj site help.


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> when the ex was on MT2 it was daft. she messaged me at midday one day telling me she'd had 5 plays already! She was a rampant little thing anyway but was daft on that stuff. And only problem with replacing her pill is that you might end up with a Chelsea junior! fcuk that! ha!
> 
> PCT is what i decided i needed, now i think i should of just manned up, lived with my tiny balls and grown more! But now i've made my decision i'm not turning back. Fast forward a week and i'll be putting poetry in my journal and telling you all the mean things people who have said to me recently. If this happens please jab me with 10ml test400!
> 
> That is true! On tren you bang, jizz, slap their **** and get out of bed go downstairs and eat some crips whilst they cry. on pct they do that to me


5 plays already? You sure she hadn't seen my journal or something  yea true about Chelsea junior plus that would give her another reason not to bang, having a kid and I defo don't want that sh1t for another 8-10 years!

Hhahahahahaha that cracked me up!! If people say mean things I will get them for you and I will jab you with one better than that.... Test 500 

Haha that is so true, straight up for a shake or to show them the door, just don't watch the Notebook when you're in this state!!



Sambuca said:


> quad is a nice easy jab if your lean 1inch should be fine tbh.


I literally cant watch that, its only a kid!!! Please find one with a bodybuilder doing it haha.



Bad Alan said:


> Hand on hip and inject where middle finger sits, you might think it seems high and too far on the side but it should be about where your jeans pocket is. Too low I get knee swelling up like **** and pip for about a week.
> 
> Spotinjections.com is good for inj site help.


Hmm that does sounds strange but I have heard this method a couple of times so I may give it a go because I want to rest the glutes, the poor fckers have been like a pin cushion for years.

I may post a photo of the area I intend to inject circled with a sharpie pen later just to check, you think 4ml will be too much for a first jab?


----------



## tonyc74

i agree on the video why is a 14 year old with no muscle jabbing!?

4ml on first is probably too much depends if you can put up with the pain or not !


----------



## Sambuca

tonyc74 said:


> i agree on the video why is a 14 year old with no muscle jabbing!?
> 
> 4ml on first is probably too much depends if you can put up with the pain or not !


he or she is taking it for medical reasons not because they are a BB lmao


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> 5 plays already? You sure she hadn't seen my journal or something  yea true about Chelsea junior plus that would give her another reason not to bang, having a kid and I defo don't want that sh1t for another 8-10 years!
> 
> Hhahahahahaha that cracked me up!! If people say mean things I will get them for you and I will jab you with one better than that.... Test 500
> 
> Haha that is so true, straight up for a shake or to show them the door, just don't watch the Notebook when you're in this state!!


Honest mate she was always always horny! No matter how much she got it, she wanted it more. No wonder I wast growing when with her, she worn me out!

Test500 sounds good! Is this WC? Gonna try that stuff next time I think if I can't get Burr which seems to of disappeared.

If I have a bird round I have a strict kicked out before 8am rule. Unless I've been on it and not gone bed till 6am then she gets 10 mins extra. Wil even let her wipe her fanny before she goes!

It's all about Marley & Me and Forrest Gump inPCT for me! Notebooks just some bird who can't remember sh1t and some old fella trying to take advantage and bang her


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Honest mate she was always always horny! No matter how much she got it, she wanted it more. No wonder I wast growing when with her, she worn me out!
> 
> Test500 sounds good! Is this WC? Gonna try that stuff next time I think if I can't get Burr which seems to of disappeared.
> 
> If I have a bird round I have a strict kicked out before 8am rule. Unless I've been on it and not gone bed till 6am then she gets 10 mins extra. Wil even let her wipe her fanny before she goes!
> 
> It's all about Marley & Me and Forrest Gump inPCT for me! Notebooks just some bird who can't remember sh1t and some old fella trying to take advantage and bang her


Haha, she was stealing all your test reserves! Yea mate its WC I really rate it although the oil can be a little thick sometimes which makes jabbing a little awkward sometimes.

You let her wipe her fanny? Lost a lot of respect for you 

Hahahaha omg that's exactly what I was saying to the gf the other day, she loves it and I think its a sh1t romance film, give me 50 First Dates any day of the week.........I mean Die Hard 4.0 :whistling:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Why choose Romance films boys, last slut I entertained before my current GF I made her watch 'i spit on your grave' with me; before I nailed her.

Google what the films about ha ha ha


----------



## marknorthumbria

Paranormal activity has a 4 out of 4 bang rate with me too, watched it three times in one week haha.

And human centipedes has a 2 out of 2 bang rate,

Why go with the norm haha


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> Why choose Romance films boys, last slut I entertained before my current GF I made her watch 'i spit on your grave' with me; before I nailed her.
> 
> Google what the films about ha ha ha


And who said romance is dead? You know whats a good one to get them in the mood, The Girl Next Door, its got nudity in it, bit of sexy times and a bit of a love story too, has never failed me to this day, could probably recite the script haha.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> 5 plays already? You sure she hadn't seen my journal or something  yea true about Chelsea junior plus that would give her another reason not to bang, having a kid and I defo don't want that sh1t for another 8-10 years!
> 
> Hhahahahahaha that cracked me up!! If people say mean things I will get them for you and I will jab you with one better than that.... Test 500
> 
> Haha that is so true, straight up for a shake or to show them the door, just don't watch the Notebook when you're in this state!!
> 
> I literally cant watch that, its only a kid!!! Please find one with a bodybuilder doing it haha.
> 
> Hmm that does sounds strange but I have heard this method a couple of times so I may give it a go because I want to rest the glutes, the poor fckers have been like a pin cushion for years.
> 
> I may post a photo of the area I intend to inject circled with a sharpie pen later just to check, you think 4ml will be too much for a first jab?


Post it up but leave your balls out of the picture please !

If 1ml of that 4ml is the eq you'll be fine as it dilutes the test anyway I find and helps with reducing pip. Think it's something to do with the oil it's suspended in differently to test? Having said that back to virgin quads it may be abit sore if you do


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Post it up but leave your balls out of the picture please !
> 
> If 1ml of that 4ml is the eq you'll be fine as it dilutes the test anyway I find and helps with reducing pip. Think it's something to do with the oil it's suspended in differently to test? Having said that back to virgin quads it may be abit sore if you do


Balls? I haven't seen them for a while haha! Wasn't planning on the Eq in there but I suppose I could. I'll prob end up pussying out of it later and just doing glutes but ive been meaning to do quads for a while now.


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Balls? I haven't seen them for a while haha! Wasn't planning on the Eq in there but I suppose I could. I'll prob end up pussying out of it later and just doing glutes but ive been meaning to do quads for a while now.


I'm never jabbing quads again, pip is horrendous if you get it, disables me for days lol

EQ is so smooth to jab!


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> I'm never jabbing quads again, pip is horrendous if you get it, disables me for days lol
> 
> EQ is so smooth to jab!


Just as I was coming round to the idea!!!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Haha, she was stealing all your test reserves! Yea mate its WC I really rate it although the oil can be a little thick sometimes which makes jabbing a little awkward sometimes.
> 
> You let her wipe her fanny? Lost a lot of respect for you
> 
> Hahahaha omg that's exactly what I was saying to the gf the other day, she loves it and I think its a sh1t romance film, give me 50 First Dates any day of the week.........I mean Die Hard 4.0 :whistling:


Haha she was a strong fcuker as well. I'm making her sound like a bloke here but a few have seen pics I've posted in MA and Adults Lounge of her and there's nothing manly about her haha!

50 first dates? Na PS I love you. Something about that bird that makes me feel funny in the willy area.


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Haha she was a strong fcuker as well. I'm making her sound like a bloke here but a few have seen pics I've posted in MA and Adults Lounge of her and there's nothing manly about her haha!
> 
> 50 first dates? Na PS I love you. Something about that bird that makes me feel funny in the willy area.


PS I love you always cracks me up as its my initials haha! You will 100% feel funny in your willy area after watching 50 first dates.... ok maybe not there but it will warm your heart.......fck am I on Clomid? I need to check my orals!


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> PS I love you always cracks me up as its my initials haha! You will 100% feel funny in your willy area after watching 50 first dates.... ok maybe not there but it will warm your heart.......fck am I on Clomid? I need to check my orals!


i love that film mainly when the walrus pukes :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> i love that film mainly when the walrus pukes :lol:


I hope that's not a euphemism for what you're doing whilst watching it!!??

Its a good film as romcoms go, like the bit where Drew Barrymore beats up Sandlers mate with a baseball bat! Ledge


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> I hope that's not a euphemism for what you're doing whilst watching it!!??
> 
> Its a good film as romcoms go, like the bit where Drew Barrymore beats up Sandlers mate with a baseball bat! Ledge


lol maybe

im a sucker for adam sandlers old films Wedding Singer is amazing haha


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> PS I love you always cracks me up as its my initials haha! You will 100% feel funny in your willy area after watching 50 first dates.... ok maybe not there but it will warm your heart.......fck am I on Clomid? I need to check my orals!


Mate drew Barrymore looks a little retarded and in not into banging mongs. Done enough in the past!


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> lol maybe
> 
> im a sucker for adam sandlers old films Wedding Singer is amazing haha


Havent seen it but funnily enough I know every word to the song he sings in it... I wanna make you smile, whenever you're sad.....



liam0810 said:


> Mate drew Barrymore looks a little retarded and in not into banging mongs. *Done enough in the past*!


That's not a nice way to talk about @R0BLET

Mate have a look at her in Wayne's World 2 she looks HOT! Agreed not in that film but its a good film nonetheless.


----------



## Chelsea

Off to do back now boys and girls, last back session at this gym then I will be hitting things like hammer strength pull downs and nautilus pull overs at the new gym  cant wait


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

I recon 4 ml would be ok mate, I think I'm 8weeks into my cycle...done my left and right quad where @Bad Alan said, hand on hip and jab where middle finger sits, think they were jab number 3 and 4 both Into virgin sites, with 3ml oil and the pip has been 0, wouldn't even know I'd jabbed them lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking good mate!!!! Still pretty lean good work.

Leanne does that, drives me ****ing insane how hard is it to just wipe up the toothpaste!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Mate drew Barrymore looks a little retarded and in not into banging mongs. Done enough in the past!


I agree ! She has a sort of droopy face I think and saggy tits.......still would no doubt


----------



## Bad Alan

danMUNDY said:


> I recon 4 ml would be ok mate, I think I'm 8weeks into my cycle...done my left and right quad where @Bad Alan said, hand on hip and jab where middle finger sits, think they were jab number 3 and 4 both Into virgin sites, with 3ml oil and the pip has been 0, wouldn't even know I'd jabbed them lol


Yea alot of people hit it too low I think mate and much on top of quad this causes really bad edema at the knee for me and retarded bad pip. High and on the outside is correct


----------



## Loveleelady

looking great in your picture this morning Chelsea and re your girlfriend woes lols maybe just chat with the chick ? im sure she's a great wee thing and leaving lids undone is not a sacking offene haha you men are hard to please....don't forget us women all come with flaws but at least if they're obvious ones like that you know what you're getting lol


----------



## Chelsea

Loveleelady said:


> looking great in your picture this morning Chelsea and re your girlfriend woes lols maybe just chat with the chick ? im sure she's a great wee thing and leaving lids undone is not a sacking offene haha you men are hard to please....don't forget us women all come with flaws but at least if they're obvious ones like that you know what you're getting lol


Haha the lid thing I can deal with everyone seems to think its mild OCD I just think its good sense, wouldn't ever bin her for that though haha.

It's the sexy times problem, tried talking to her about it a few times in a really nice way but she gets really defensive so it's a lose lose situation really. Hopefully it will sort out, I'm sure if I get some tonight I will be happy as Larry!

I am annoyed at the moment coz a huge bee that looked like it was on tren due to size and aggression was in my kitchen and took 15mins for me to man up and get it out haha, so I'm only just cooking now.... Annoying haha!

Thanks though


----------



## Loveleelady

Chelsea said:


> Haha the lid thing I can deal with everyone seems to think its mild OCD I just think its good sense, wouldn't ever bin her for that though haha.
> 
> It's the sexy times problem, tried talking to her about it a few times in a really nice way but she gets really defensive so it's a lose lose situation really. Hopefully it will sort out, I'm sure if I get some tonight I will be happy as Larry!
> 
> I am annoyed at the moment coz a huge bee that looked like it was on tren due to size and aggression was in my kitchen and took 15mins for me to man up and get it out haha, so I'm only just cooking now.... Annoying haha!
> 
> Thanks though


romance her a little..turn on a woman's mind and you'll turn on her body


----------



## Chelsea

Loveleelady said:


> romance her a little..turn on a woman's mind and you'll turn on her body


I constantly reference dry bumming her so I have no idea what more I can do to romance her 

Trust me I've done that, candles, massage all that sh1t I'm actually quite the romantic deep down which makes it all the more annoying, I'd understand if I were going about it the wrong way.


----------



## Chelsea

Wallop:


----------



## Loveleelady

Chelsea said:


> I constantly reference dry bumming her so I have no idea what more I can do to romance her
> 
> Trust me I've done that, candles, massage all that sh1t I'm actually quite the romantic deep down which makes it all the more annoying, I'd understand if I were going about it the wrong way.


maybe let her read your journal here so she can see how it bothers you


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night was awesome, strength was absolutely through the roof:

*Chins:*

15kg around me I did 8 reps

10kg around me for another 8

Bodyweight x 10

Bodyweight x 10

*Bent Over Rows:*

Had to do these from the floor as the squat rack was being used so technically I did 3 reps of deads too 

120kg x 12

140kg x 12

160kg x 12 - up from last week.

*Lat Pull Downs:*

91kg x 12 - up from last week, perfect form and really easy.

98kg x 12 - easy again so I went up 2 plates.

112kg x 10 - pb with good form as well.

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

98kg x 12 - pb

105kg x 12 - pb

112kg x 10 - pb - usually start this exercise on 84kg and do my last set on 98kg for 8-10!

*Dumbell Pull Overs:*

38kg x 12

40kg x 12

44kg x 12 - felt pretty easy to be fair, reckon I could go up to 48kg maybe 50's.

Finished off randomly with 2 sets of constant standing twisting bicep curls, firstly with the 18kg's as I thought my bi's would be fcked but this was crazy light for me think I did 15 reps a side so moved on to 22kg's and did 12 reps a side.

Form for the curls are that I curl each arm up separately but the arm that's resting is not fully straight so there is a constant tension on the muscle throughout the set, felt great and had an awesome pump, went sainsburys straight after and felt like I was looking large as I was getting some looks haha, then a mums kids almost ran in to me so her fit daughter said "if they run into him he'd fcking knock them out" made me laugh


----------



## Chelsea

Loveleelady said:


> maybe let her read your journal here so she can see how it bothers you


Im not 100% she would appreciate my tone or directness! Once again last night I didn't get any just like I thought so basically I have the testosterone levels of an angry rhino with no one to release it with haha! Great times :angry:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Im not 100% she would appreciate my tone or directness! Once again last night I didn't get any just like I thought so basically I have the testosterone levels of an angry rhino with no one to release it with haha! Great times :angry:


morning sexy  x


----------



## Queenie

oh and ooooh dumbbell pullovers! how very 70's. love that


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> morning sexy  x


Good morning to you too miss queenie  x



RXQueenie said:


> oh and ooooh dumbbell pullovers! how very 70's. love that


Oooooooh yea!!! When you get called Arnie Chest you better make sure you do some of his exercises haha  I love them though, hate the straight arm rope pull downs, my triceps always kick in, with dumbbell pull overs I can stretch right back to the point where the dumbell is almost touching the floor, less than 2 months ago I was only doing this exercise on 30kg and struggling


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Good morning to you too miss queenie  x
> 
> Oooooooh yea!!! When you get called Arnie Chest you better make sure you do some of his exercises haha  I love them though, hate the straight arm rope pull downs, my triceps always kick in, with dumbbell pull overs I can stretch right back to the point where the dumbell is almost touching the floor, less than 2 months ago I was only doing this exercise on 30kg and struggling


i do the straight arm ones. i did try db pullovers but i couldn't get the balance right on a bench and also felt like i was using my whole core to pull the db rather than my back (bearing in mind that was the lightest dumbbell we have at forest lol)

let me know if u ever need spotting on them. by spotting i mean straddling, of course.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> i do the straight arm ones. i did try db pullovers but i couldn't get the balance right on a bench and also felt like i was using my whole core to pull the db rather than my back (bearing in mind that was the lightest dumbbell we have at forest lol)
> 
> let me know if u ever need spotting on them. by spotting i mean straddling, of course.


Did you do it lying normally on the bench or horizontally across it? because its the latter that you're supposed to do and stops you using core to pull the weight.

I 100% might need spotting next week in fact I might just do back again today now ive got that offer!! 

Just remember when you're straddling not to do it for too long as I need to breathe.......

Oh yea you probably meant my hips :innocent:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Did you do it lying normally on the bench or horizontally across it? because its the latter that you're supposed to do and stops you using core to pull the weight.
> 
> I 100% might need spotting next week in fact I might just do back again today now ive got that offer!!
> 
> Just remember when you're straddling not to do it for too long as I need to breathe.......
> 
> Oh yea you probably meant my hips :innocent:


no i did it horizontally. some exercises i just don't think i was built to do!

i didn't mean your hips


----------



## B4PJS

Good to see that the gayness in here has abated! Have you checked that you are taking the correct meds and not accidentally taking your pct?


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Good to see that the gayness in here has abated! Have you checked that you are taking the correct meds and not accidentally taking your pct?


Haha I bet you were watching Love Actually whilst you typed that!

Yep double checked last night its definitely loads of Test, some Deca, Blue Hearts and Anavar  so tempted to throw in the TNT450 I have left over but I feel that I may actually murder the gf for not putting out if im on Tren.


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Haha I bet you were watching Love Actually whilst you typed that!
> 
> Yep double checked last night its definitely loads of Test, some Deca, Blue Hearts and Anavar  so tempted to throw in the TNT450 I have left over but I feel that I may actually murder the gf for not putting out if im on Tren.


The wife only gets to choose a film once every week or two. Managed to persuade her to watch The Expendables 2 the other day 

Know how you feel on the missus front. Trying to persuade the wife to come of the depo jab as she has been on it so long I think the hormones have been fvcking her up too much.


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> The wife only gets to choose a film once every week or two. Managed to persuade her to watch The Expendables 2 the other day
> 
> Know how you feel on the missus front. Trying to persuade the wife to come of the depo jab as she has been on it so long I think the hormones have been fvcking her up too much.


Almost negged you as the Expendables is a shockingly bad cringeworthy film so I imagine the 2nd is even worse!

I know mate, mine is on the pill and it should have a warning on the back that says:

"Women taking this pill may experience complete c.untiness, mood swings, general attitude problems and a complete lack of sex drive leading to being given the sweetest right hook known to man!"


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Almost negged you as the Expendables is a shockingly bad cringeworthy film so I imagine the 2nd is even worse!
> 
> I know mate, mine is on the pill and it should have a warning on the back that says:
> 
> "Women taking this pill may experience complete c.untiness, mood swings, general attitude problems and a complete lack of sex drive leading to being given the sweetest right hook known to man!"


Haha, loved the first one. I do like sh1t films tbh, they don't need too much concentration  The second one is more of the same but even better 

One of the worst problems is that most contraceptives can cause migraines which also increases the grumpiness!


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Haha, loved the first one. I do like sh1t films tbh, they don't need too much concentration  The second one is more of the same but even better
> 
> One of the worst problems is that most contraceptives can cause migraines which also increases the grumpiness!


The first one is horrendous mate! Nothing would make me watch that again, I cant stand sh1t films.

Increase the grumpiness? More like increase the lack of sex!


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> The first one is horrendous mate! Nothing would make me watch that again, I cant stand sh1t films.
> 
> *Increase the grumpiness? More like increase the lack of sex*!


Same thing really...


----------



## Queenie

Can u put your avi back to the old one please?

...or send me your old one to 'look' at. Ta x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Can u put your avi back to the old one please?
> 
> ...or send me your old one to 'look' at. Ta x


Hahahahaha! Shall I just send you a life size laminated version for you to leave snail trails on?  x


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! Shall I just send you a life size laminated version for you to leave snail trails on?  x


Not really a substitute for the real thing is it?? Counter offer please  lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

RXQueenie said:


> Can u put your avi back to the old one please?
> 
> ...or send me your old one to 'look' at. Ta x


I sure we'd all like a copy of your new avi to 'look' at queenie :innocent:


----------



## Queenie

danMUNDY said:


> I sure we'd all like a copy of your new avi to 'look' at queenie :innocent:


I won't post it in here to clutter up phil's journal


----------



## CJ

Looking good shaft.

I love pullovers too


----------



## Suprakill4

Your face in the recent pics = reason for no sexy time. Jesus mate if your cumming face is anything remotely like that you can hardly blame the poor lass lmao.

Looking good mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Your face in the recent pics = reason for no sexy time. Jesus mate if your cumming face is anything remotely like that you can hardly blame the poor lass lmao.
> 
> Looking good mate.


Getting asked why I'm laughing at phone


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Getting asked why I'm laughing at phone


Just say kierens being a cvnt as usual lol. Chelsea knows I love him in a non gay, non sexual, actually hate him and his chest way.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I won't post it in here to clutter up phil's journal


That pic won't e considers clutter so fire away 



CJ said:


> Looking good shaft.
> 
> I love pullovers too


Shaft? Thanks mate felt like I was looking a little smooth though but I suppose lifts are all up so its all good.



Suprakill4 said:


> Your face in the recent pics = reason for no sexy time. Jesus mate if your cumming face is anything remotely like that you can hardly blame the poor lass lmao.
> 
> Looking good mate.


Hahahahaha c.unt!! 

My cumming face is worse, it's more of an aggressive yet confused look haha.

Thanks mate, just wicked this in...

4ml Sust and 1ml deca 










And this was at the gym tonight sh1t pic but oh well I was looking rather thick not sure you can see though:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Just say kierens being a cvnt as usual lol. Chelsea knows I love him in a non gay, non sexual, actually hate him and his chest way.


Wtf do you mean non gay non sexual way? You're dumped!


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> That pic won't e considers clutter so fire away


I already posted it in @danMUNDY's journal!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I already posted it in @danMUNDY's journal!


LINK!!!!


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> LINK!!!!


No idea how to do that on my phone sorry lol x


----------



## CJ

Shaft is like mate buddy etc


----------



## RowRow

Subbed to this you beastly gent.

Gonna have to get my shrug back on to beat that 200kg warm up!


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Shaft is like mate buddy etc


Never in my life have I heard that before!

I was thinking how I could somehow be connected to Samuel L Jackson in the film?!



RowRow said:


> Subbed to this you beastly gent.
> 
> Gonna have to get my shrug back on to beat that 200kg warm up!


Haha thanks mate  if only that was my warm up on bench.


----------



## NorthernSoul

your new avi made me laugh lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> LINK!!!!


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/227444-danmundy-wants-get-huge.html

Enjoy...certainly getting up at 4am this morning a better start to the day


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/227444-danmundy-wants-get-huge.html
> 
> Enjoy...certainly getting up at 4am this morning a better start to the day


Mmmmm good times 

Just work up so I'm gonna have tuna pasta for breakfast along with 1g vit c and all my vitamins. Then it's off to the gym for arms then tomorrow is......


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Mmmmm good times
> 
> Just work up so I'm gonna have tuna pasta for breakfast along with 1g vit c and all my vitamins. Then it's off to the gym for arms then tomorrow is......


Tuna pasta for breakfast. Nice lol. I might have a steak roll thinking about it.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chicken and rice for me ughhhh!

The things we do! Going in for arms this morning too Phil, never a chore getting up for arm day


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

X2 chicken and rice for breakfast, with a side of blue hearts


----------



## Sharpy76

Philippa how much deca you running darling?

I take it you're doing 1g sus?

How long you planning on running it for?

Deca has to be quite a long cycle to get the most out of it, is that right?

And what colour knickers are you wearing today?

Questions, questions, questions:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Philippa how much deca you running darling?
> 
> I take it you're doing 1g sus?
> 
> How long you planning on running it for?
> 
> Deca has to be quite a long cycle to get the most out of it, is that right?
> 
> And what colour knickers are you wearing today?
> 
> Questions, questions, questions:lol:


Phillipa, lol. I'll use that on this pussy whipped bitch 

Think he's on 500mg iirc?

Stick to Tren, I've acquired some "bits" today


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Phillipa, lol. I'll use that on this pussy whipped bitch
> 
> Think he's on 500mg iirc?
> 
> *Stick to Tren, I've acquired some "bits" today*




You dirty druggie, do share?! 

And i ain't touching that nasty scaggy **** tren, i would rather stick rusty nails down my japs eye, that'd be more fun:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> You dirty druggie, do share?!
> 
> And i ain't touching that nasty scaggy **** tren, i would rather stick rusty nails down my japs eye, that'd be more fun:lol:


Various items 

You're on Tren aren't you ya slag?! Lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Philippa how much deca you running darling?
> 
> I take it you're doing 1g sus?
> 
> How long you planning on running it for?
> 
> Deca has to be quite a long cycle to get the most out of it, is that right?
> 
> And what colour knickers are you wearing today?
> 
> Questions, questions, questions:lol:


Firstly that name is not well received haha!

Secondly I am currently running 500mg but I have only pinned that the last 2 weeks (this week including), the other weeks I have done 250mg due to the annoying 2.5ml syringes haha.

Yea Sust is at 1g although like above, this week and the last are the only weeks I have hit that. This week will actually be 5.5ml of Sust so 1375mg of Sust, just to let you know tht 5ml jab there is a pic of on the last page from last night was completely pip free, im sitting here like I haven't even jabbed anything mate 

I don't actually believe Deca has to be run any longer than any other AAS, reason being that although it takes a while to kick in due to the ester, its kinda the same at the other end of the cycle, it will take forever for the drug to clear so you will have high levels of it in your system for weeks and weeks afterwards because it has a 14 day ester (correct me if im wrong that's off the top of my head).

Im wearing bright blue Calvin Kleins mate  they are super tight though and before anyones says it - no they are not really loose in the cock region! 



R0BLET said:


> Phillipa, lol. I'll use that on this pussy whipped bitch
> 
> Think he's on 500mg iirc?
> 
> Stick to Tren, I've acquired some "bits" today


Pussy whipped.....? she has been making dinner for the last half hr whilst I watched top gear and went on Uk-M........REAL MAN!!!

Tren is epic, im still tempted to throw the TNT450 I have in there.



Sharpy76 said:


> You dirty druggie, do share?!
> 
> And i ain't touching that nasty scaggy **** tren, i would rather stick rusty nails down my japs eye, that'd be more fun:lol:


I will not have such rude words spoken about Tren, its amazing.....just don't go out the house or drive the car when you think anyone may be on the road because you can guarantee that someone will pi$s you off so much that you wanna get out the car and kill them.....chances are it will only be because they haven't indicated or are driving slightly slower than you deem appropriate but either way its enough to make you believe that committing murder would be justified 

Oh apart from that its fine.


----------



## Chelsea

Right so its Sunday and I did chest for the first time in 3 weeks on Friday and its so sore I literally want to cry haha! It went like this:

*Flat Bench:*

60kg x 25 - warm up.

110k x 10 reps - warm up - this actually felt quite heavy which worried me haha.

120kg x 10 - felt fine even though I thought it was gonna feel heavy, didn't need any spot and no rest pause reps.

130kg x 10 - got the 10 reps out without pausing but the last couple I had a spotter stay close just in case but it was fine.

140kg x 7 - got about 4 or 5 on my own then was spotted for the last 2-3 - I always get super slow reps on all sets - might be why my chest is a bit large maybe or maybe its the mind muscle connection I get, I feel I can completely take arms and shoulders out of it and focus the complete pushing action from my chest.

Finished with 60kg x 13 reps, didn't have a spotter so had to leave it at 13 because I didn't want to look like I had the strength of a 14yr old girl having 60kg lifted off me by a random.

*Incline Smith:*

90kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Weighted Dips:*

Bodyweight x 10

+ 10kg x 10

+15kg x 10

*Machine Flye's:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

105kg x 10

*Machine Chest Press:*

Cant remember what weight but it was light and I did 20 reps to finish off with a pump.

Job done.


----------



## DB

Chelsea said:


> Right so its Sunday and I did chest for the first time in 3 weeks on Friday and its so sore I literally want to cry haha! It went like this:
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> 60kg x 25 - warm up.
> 
> 110k x 10 reps - warm up - this actually felt quite heavy which worried me haha.
> 
> 120kg x 10 - felt fine even though I thought it was gonna feel heavy, didn't need any spot and no rest pause reps.
> 
> 130kg x 10 - got the 10 reps out without pausing but the last couple I had a spotter stay close just in case but it was fine.
> 
> 140kg x 7 - got about 4 or 5 on my own then was spotted for the last 2-3 - I always get super slow reps on all sets - might be why my chest is a bit large maybe or maybe its the mind muscle connection I get, I feel I can completely take arms and shoulders out of it and focus the complete pushing action from my chest.
> 
> Finished with 60kg x 13 reps, didn't have a spotter so had to leave it at 13 because I didn't want to look like I had the strength of a 14yr old girl having 60kg lifted off me by a random.
> 
> *Incline Smith:*
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> *Weighted Dips:*
> 
> Bodyweight x 10
> 
> + 10kg x 10
> 
> +15kg x 10
> 
> *Machine Flye's:*
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 10
> 
> *Machine Chest Press:*
> 
> Cant remember what weight but it was light and I did 20 reps to finish off with a pump.
> 
> Job done.


Nice session.... For a deload week/weak


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> Nice session.... For a deload week/weak


Such an absolute bald c.unt! 

When are we training together, im joining Physique this week so whenever you're about let me know unless you're worried im gonna make you feel like a little girl by warming up with your max?


----------



## DB

Chelsea said:


> Such an absolute bald c.unt!
> 
> When are we training together, im joining Physique this week so whenever you're about let me know unless you're worried im gonna make you feel like a little girl by warming up with your max?


Haha I don't really go there mate I normally train at Work.

But I'll come down soon if you want? Food tomo?


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> Haha I don't really go there mate I normally train at Work.
> 
> But I'll come down soon if you want? Food tomo?


Yea mate sounds like a plan, train maybe on a Sat, or whenever suits your work.

100% Nandos tomoz.... 6:45pm good for you?


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Right so its Sunday and I did chest for the first time in 3 weeks on Friday and its so sore I literally want to cry haha! It went like this:
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> 60kg x 25 - warm up.
> 
> 110k x 10 reps - warm up - this actually felt quite heavy which worried me haha.
> 
> 120kg x 10 - felt fine even though I thought it was gonna feel heavy, didn't need any spot and no rest pause reps.
> 
> 130kg x 10 - got the 10 reps out without pausing but the last couple I had a spotter stay close just in case but it was fine.
> 
> 140kg x 7 - got about 4 or 5 on my own then was spotted for the last 2-3 - I always get super slow reps on all sets - might be why my chest is a bit large maybe or maybe its the mind muscle connection I get, I feel I can completely take arms and shoulders out of it and focus the complete pushing action from my chest.
> 
> Finished with 60kg x 13 reps, didn't have a spotter so had to leave it at 13 because I didn't want to look like I had the strength of a 14yr old girl having 60kg lifted off me by a random.
> 
> *Incline Smith:*
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> *Weighted Dips:*
> 
> Bodyweight x 10
> 
> + 10kg x 10
> 
> +15kg x 10
> 
> *Machine Flye's:*
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 10
> 
> *Machine Chest Press:*
> 
> Cant remember what weight but it was light and I did 20 reps to finish off with a pump.
> 
> Job done.


Can you work out what went wrong Phil?

Notes sharpy is watching


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Can you work out what went wrong Phil?
> 
> Notes sharpy is watching


I'm not sure I follow mate??


----------



## Chelsea

Ended up doing arms today, felt very strong and will list the weight tomorrow but this was a PB after doing straight bar curls:

12 reps on 24kg dumbells:


----------



## RowRow

Chelsea said:


> Ended up doing arms today, felt very strong and will list the weight tomorrow but this was a PB after doing straight bar curls:
> 
> 12 reps on 24kg dumbells:


Tankin! How heavy are you now?


----------



## sxbarnes

Thought you weren't happy with those early lifts soft l ad


----------



## Chelsea

RowRow said:


> Tankin! How heavy are you now?


About 17 and a half stone mate, seems to be my sticking point.



sxbarnes said:


> Thought you weren't happy with those early lifts soft l ad


Nah I was mate, was just wondering why 110kg felt heavy as a warm up but after that I was alright.


----------



## RowRow

Chelsea said:


> About 17 and a half stone mate, seems to be my sticking point.
> 
> Nah I was mate, was just wondering why 110kg felt heavy as a warm up but after that I was alright.


I'm the same getting over 17 stone is damn hard work. Hoping working with Dave will get me to 19 ish this year.


----------



## marknorthumbria

RowRow said:


> Tankin! How heavy are you now?


i do my db work with hammer curls now only two sets, stick some fat-gripz on them? i loved it when i first tried them - and now have them in every db hammer exercise


----------



## Chelsea

RowRow said:


> I'm the same getting over 17 stone is damn hard work. Hoping working with Dave will get me to 19 ish this year.


Working with Dave? Who's that mate?



marknorthumbria said:


> i do my db work with hammer curls now only two sets, stick some fat-gripz on them? i loved it when i first tried them - and now have them in every db hammer exercise


Yea I've seen these Fat-Gripz things, whats the science behind it? It it purely for forearm development?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Working with Dave? Who's that mate?
> 
> Yea I've seen these Fat-Gripz things, whats the science behind it? It it purely for forearm development?


im afraid youl have to dig yoursle for science behind it as...

i got told to use them, i use them and they feel goooooooooood


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Working with Dave? Who's that mate?


Big Bear


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> im afraid youl have to dig yoursle for science behind it as...
> 
> i got told to use them, i use them and they feel goooooooooood


Here....


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Big Bear


Oh.... the guy that looks like he could kill me with one punch!?

@RowRow how you finding his methods mate?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Here....
> 
> View attachment 131205


The guy in the pic needs to train chest a bit more! Speaking of which mine still absolutely kills!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Oh.... the guy that looks like he could kill me with one punch!?
> 
> @RowRow how you finding his methods mate?


LOL

Met him last year and did a session, tagged along with flinty 

Scary big mate, absolute gentleman though. Really nice guy and feck me he knows his stuff! Could pick his brain for hours.

I think if you went the mentor route again he would be a sound investment!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> The guy in the pic needs to train chest a bit more! Speaking of which mine still absolutely kills!


LOL Yes he does!

Haha, looked an awesome session you strong cnut! Mines in bits from a Flinty beasting on saturday :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> Met him last year and did a session, tagged along with flinty
> 
> Scary big mate, absolute gentleman though. Really nice guy and feck me he knows his stuff! Could pick his brain for hours.
> 
> I think if you went the mentor route again he would be a sound investment!


You think? Was thinking recently investing in someone because I feel that I get to 17 stone 7lbs and that's kinda my sticking point as I mentioned earlier and I feel I may need some help pushing through this next phase.



R0BLET said:


> LOL Yes he does!
> 
> Haha, looked an awesome session you strong cnut! Mines in bits from a Flinty beasting on saturday :beer:


Haha yea I was stronger than I thought I would be, didn't think I would be benching 140kg for reps when I hadn't done chest for 3 weeks.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You think? Was thinking recently investing in someone because I feel that I get to 17 stone 7lbs and that's kinda my sticking point as I mentioned earlier and I feel I may need some help pushing through this next phase.
> 
> Haha yea I was stronger than I thought I would be, didn't think I would be benching 140kg for reps when I hadn't done chest for 3 weeks.


Drop him a PM mate, if anyone knows how to add size he's your man! 23st with 23.5" conditioned arms.... say no more!

Your just a cnut with your chest lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Drop him a PM mate, if anyone knows how to add size he's your man! 23st with 23.5" conditioned arms.... say no more!
> 
> Your just a cnut with your chest lol


I may do mate, I've emailed you a question regarding that anyway.

You love my chest, I don't think there has been a session in over a year that hasn't made it hurt for at least 2 days afterwards! I love it


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I may do mate, I've emailed you a question regarding that anyway.
> 
> You love my chest, I don't think there has been a session in over a year that hasn't made it hurt for at least 2 days afterwards! I love it


I'll go check my spam box then 

You can see why its grown so much mate, another year and I HOPE to have something I can call a chest :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I'll go check my spam box then
> 
> You can see why its grown so much mate, another year and I HOPE to have something I can call a chest :beer:


You having implants in a year then mate? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You having implants in a year then mate? :lol:


Yep, and your the one paying :wub:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Yep, and your the one paying :wub:


That means im first in line to glaze those doughnuts then


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> That means im first in line to glaze those doughnuts then


I said breast implants not bum cheek ones


----------



## RowRow

Chelsea said:


> Oh.... the guy that looks like he could kill me with one punch!?
> 
> @RowRow how you finding his methods mate?


As rob has said really!

He is great his methods have certainly got my mind muscle connection firing incredibly well!

Strength is shooting up and weight is a good increase whilst getting leaner.

Incredibly knowledgable. Definitely best investment I've ever made.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I said breast implants not bum cheek ones


Haha!

Right arms yesterday:

Started with skulls as the push down cables are too light for me now.

*Skulls:*

22.5kg a side x 12 reps

25kg a side x 12 reps - PB

30kg a side x 10 reps - PB!! Total inc bar is 70kg with perfect form slow and controlled.

*Reverse Pull Downs:*

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

75kg x 12

*Single Arm Revers Pull Downs:*

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 10 - PB

*Straight bar push downs:*

Full Stack x 12

Full stack plus stacking weight x 12

Full stack plus 2 stacking weights x 12 - this is the most it can carry.

*Straight bar curls on oly bar:*

50kg x 12

55kg x 10

60kg x 8

*Hammer Curls:*

20kg x 12 - easy

22kg x 12 - easy

24kg x 12 - video on previous page - PB

*Superman Curls:*

25kg x 12

30kg x 10

35kg x 10 - PB

40kg x 7 - PB

Done and dusted, biceps are sore today, tri's aren't too bad, shoulders tonight, last shoulder session at this gym, join a bodybuilders gym on Wednesday.


----------



## RowRow

Chelsea said:


> Haha!
> 
> Right arms yesterday:
> 
> Started with skulls as the push down cables are too light for me now.
> 
> *Skulls:*
> 
> 22.5kg a side x 12 reps
> 
> 25kg a side x 12 reps - PB
> 
> 30kg a side x 10 reps - PB!! Total inc bar is 70kg with perfect form slow and controlled.
> 
> *Reverse Pull Downs:*
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 75kg x 12
> 
> *Single Arm Revers Pull Downs:*
> 
> 30kg x 12
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 10 - PB
> 
> *Straight bar push downs:*
> 
> Full Stack x 12
> 
> Full stack plus stacking weight x 12
> 
> Full stack plus 2 stacking weights x 12 - this is the most it can carry.
> 
> *Straight bar curls on oly bar:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 8
> 
> *Hammer Curls:*
> 
> 20kg x 12 - easy
> 
> 22kg x 12 - easy
> 
> 24kg x 12 - video on previous page - PB
> 
> *Superman Curls:*
> 
> 25kg x 12
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 35kg x 10 - PB
> 
> 40kg x 7 - PB
> 
> Done and dusted, biceps are sore today, tri's aren't too bad, shoulders tonight, last shoulder session at this gym, join a bodybuilders gym on Wednesday.


Have you ever pinned a weight plate to the stack before?


----------



## Chelsea

RowRow said:


> Have you ever pinned a weight plate to the stack before?


Yea mate but these pins are too small so the weight won't stay, it's alright though coz the new gym will have much heavier weights.


----------



## NorthernSoul

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/235131-9-weeks-cutting-wishful-thinking-same-ole.html

comment in my 9 week journal so i get friends in there, your popular so you will attract more customers to me :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Bodybuilders gym? They have a frickin dj there!

I only know this because i got invited to train on a Thursday  but the dj thing put me off.


----------



## NorthernSoul

I'd love a DJ at the gym, would keep me going!


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/235131-9-weeks-cutting-wishful-thinking-same-ole.html
> 
> comment in my 9 week journal so i get friends in there, your popular so you will attract more customers to me :lol:


This popularity is directly linked to how massive I am...... so im hugely popular!  you cant just inject that into a journal but i'll try.



RXQueenie said:


> Bodybuilders gym? They have a frickin dj there!
> 
> I only know this because i got invited to train on a Thursday  but the dj thing put me off.


A DJ? I have never heard that? Last time I went there they just had music playing through the system. Either way i'll have my earphones in so I wont give a fck whats playing haha.

I may invite you to train on a Tuesday....that's leg day.....i'll spot you for back squats and make sure you get deep enough


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> A DJ? I have never heard that? Last time I went there they just had music playing through the system. Either way i'll have my earphones in so I wont give a fck whats playing haha.
> 
> I may invite you to train on a Tuesday....that's leg day.....i'll spot you for back squats and make sure you get deep enough


I think i'll be the one to comment on whether or not youre deep enough sweetheart.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I think i'll be the one to comment on whether or not youre deep enough sweetheart.


 :lol: lets hope I do otherwise this could be embarrassing......for my squat of course :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

Anyone got a link to the best place for these fat gripz?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Anyone got a link to the best place for these fat gripz?


Looks like the right ones:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fat-Gripz-01-Original/dp/B005FIS14Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375177602&sr=8-1&keywords=fat+gripz


----------



## sxbarnes

Yeah, they're the ones. £30 is a bit steep for some foamy plastic but its a once in a lifetime purchase!


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night was very good apart from the fact that even though I warmed up on the treadmill and warmed up with bodyweight squats and 60kg squats my knees were sore as fck and really tight, I can only imagine this is because I ran out of Glucosamine Sulphate recently and forgot to order some more.

*Front Squats:*

110kg x 10

120kg x 8

60kg x 20 - left the 3rd heavy set as my knees just weren't getting better.

*Leg Press:*

Full stack slow reps 3 sets x 12 reps.

*Leg Extension:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

112kg x 10 - Full stack - PB

*Seated Hammys:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

112kg x 10 - full stack - PB

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

65kg x 12 - a month or so ago I was starting this at 50kg!

70kg x 12

75kg x 10

*Standing Calves:*

154kg x 12

161kg x 12

168kg x 12 - PB

*Seated Calves:*

50kg x 12 - far too easy usually this is a struggle.

60kg x 12

65kg x 12 - PB

65kg x 10

Done - legs aren't too bad but tend to get worse 2 days after, calves are tight already.


----------



## tonyc74

get some cissus mate, works wonders for joints

Are you at the gym in Moseley yet?


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> get some cissus mate, works wonders for joints
> 
> Are you at the gym in Moseley yet?


I was thinking that but Cissus is 4 times the price mate that's the only thing.

I shall be there for my first session Thursday at 5:30pm (or later if I get lost) - Back day


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> I was thinking that but Cissus is 4 times the price mate that's the only thing.
> 
> I shall be there for my first session Thursday at 5:30pm (or later if I get lost) - Back day


cissus is more expensive but ive never know a supp to work o effectively - did you check bulkpowders or bb warehouse etc? myprotein is fairly cheap these days...

That gym is a bit tricky to find im sure its at the back of a council/industrial estate if i remember....

im moving end of august now so should be over then


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> cissus is more expensive but ive never know a supp to work o effectively - did you check bulkpowders or bb warehouse etc? myprotein is fairly cheap these days...
> 
> That gym is a bit tricky to find im sure its at the back of a council/industrial estate if i remember....
> 
> im moving end of august now so should be over then


Yea think its £20 from MP but Glucosamine Sulphate is a fiver and works well for me so I may as well go for that.

Yea that's the one mate, its around an industrial estate or just in it.

Rest day today which means jab night tonight


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> Yeah, they're the ones. £30 is a bit steep for some foamy plastic but its a once in a lifetime purchase!


Bl00dy hell not half!!! Ordering them tonight regardless but seems steep if i dont even like them or use them.


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> Bl00dy hell not half!!! Ordering them tonight regardless but seems steep if i dont even like them or use them.


Bought mine last year. They were £30 then so accounting for RPI are better value today! Hoho

I just have mine in the spare room when I can't make the gym. They do help though. Hope I'll still be using them when I'm 80 to get some value outta them. Haha!


----------



## Chelsea

Its new gym tonight, bring on nautilus pull overs and loads of amazing back machines, I literally cant wait, I grew when I joined my last gym and now im maxing out most machines and cable work I can only imagine I will be growing more again 

The test, deca and dbol might help also 

@Keeks - a sports massage is welcome afterwards if you're free, we could also discuss party plans


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Its new gym tonight, bring on nautilus pull overs and loads of amazing back machines, I literally cant wait, I grew when I joined my last gym and now im maxing out most machines and cable work I can only imagine I will be growing more again
> 
> The test, deca and dbol might help also
> 
> @Keeks - a sports massage is welcome afterwards if you're free, we could also discuss party plans


what leg equipment has the new gym got?


----------



## tonyc74

Used to train at a gym in putney had nautilus pull overs and loads of good kit

cant wait to get into a decent gym and get motivated as there will be some right beasts in there!

they have a monolift but u cant use it unless you are in the power lifting club!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> what leg equipment has the new gym got?


Its got loads mate, all different leg presses, hack squats all sorts, i'll try to take some pics for you tonight.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Its got loads mate, all different leg presses, hack squats all sorts, i'll try to take some pics for you tonight.


sounds good mate!!! does this mean your going to start training legs now then?


----------



## DB

Suprakill4 said:


> sounds good mate!!! does this mean your going to start training legs now then?


About time! I met him for food the other day and thought he had polio


----------



## Suprakill4

DB said:


> About time! I met him for food the other day and thought he had polio


i know he looks like johny bravo, i dont know how his legs take the weight of his chest without snapping ffs.


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> About time! I met him for food the other day and thought he had polio


Hahahahahaha d1ck head! When I saw you I thought you had Male Pattern Baldness....... then I realised you did :lol:



Suprakill4 said:


> i know he looks like johny bravo, i dont know how his legs take the weight of his chest without snapping ffs.


Oi these legs are massive its just the sheer mass on the top half that makes them look a bit smaller!

I bet your legs are never tired as they don't have to carry around a chest at all.......just 2 nipples really!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahaha d1ck head! When I saw you I thought you had Male Pattern Baldness....... then I realised you did :lol:
> 
> Oi these legs are massive its just the sheer mass on the top half that makes them look a bit smaller!
> 
> I bet your legs are never tired as they don't have to carry around a chest at all.......just 2 nipples really!!


Yes i walked into that. I hate you.


----------



## RFC52

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes i walked into that. I hate you.


You bought your fat gripz yet mate? If not, check about on Amazon. They brought out "Fat Gripz Extreme" a couple of months ago,only a couple quid more and seemingly alot bigger.


----------



## Suprakill4

RFC52 said:


> You bought your fat gripz yet mate? If not, check about on Amazon. They brought out "Fat Gripz Extreme" a couple of months ago,only a couple quid more and seemingly alot bigger.


Not yet mate. Completely fcuked wrist so won't be gripping anything untill healed


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Not yet mate. Completely fcuked wrist so won't be gripping anything untill healed


Not even your mate Leroy's cock? He'll be gutted!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Are you finding much difference using separate test and DECA oils compared to when you ran decatest or is it too early to judge?


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> Are you finding much difference using separate test and DECA oils compared to when you ran decatest or is it too early to judge?


Nah mate tbh its just the same, looking back I should have just opted for the Decatest! Might just get it anyway as its a pain to be jabbing so many ml's each week.

Loving the strength though


----------



## tonyc74

same old...talk of c0cks, nips etc

having a sh1t day my car is in the garage waiting for me to pay the £300 for service and mot and its a 2009 model so its not exactly a peice of sh1t b4starrds!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate tbh its just the same, looking back I should have just opted for the Decatest! Might just get it anyway as its a pain to be jabbing so many ml's each week.
> 
> Loving the strength though


Was my thinking too, def will run test and deca again, and would be good to have an increased dosage but jabbing less oil per week

Still might Go with eq for the next run but got plenty time to decide


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> same old...talk of c0cks, nips etc
> 
> having a sh1t day my car is in the garage waiting for me to pay the £300 for service and mot and its a 2009 model so its not exactly a peice of sh1t b4starrds!


Bad times mate! Hate it when cars go wrong its so expensive too!


----------



## B4PJS

Morning sexy t1ts, how's the shizzle today?


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> Bad times mate! Hate it when cars go wrong its so expensive too!


i was avoiding having the service as i havent got the money but its failed mot on emissions so now i need the service and some tiny little part thats costs £2 has to be programmed in by BMW arghh!

i swear it would be cheaper for me to be bankrupt and go on the list for a council house ha ha !


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Morning sexy t1ts, how's the shizzle today?


Haha good thanks mate, back is sore from yesterday will post the workout up in a sec.



tonyc74 said:


> i was avoiding having the service as i havent got the money but its failed mot on emissions so now i need the service and some tiny little part thats costs £2 has to be programmed in by BMW arghh!
> 
> i swear it would be cheaper for me to be bankrupt and go on the list for a council house ha ha !


How annoying! £2!!?? I have a VW and its done 18months hassle free driving so far, brilliant car, although it does need a service.


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> Haha good thanks mate, back is sore from yesterday will post the workout up in a sec.
> 
> How annoying! £2!!?? I have a VW and its done 18months hassle free driving so far, brilliant car, although it does need a service.


£2 and £60 for bwm to programme it in ha ha !

think ill just keep this car and run it into the ground

did have a golf 2.0tdi good car quick and economical although i think the head gasket went!


----------



## Chelsea

Couple pics couple hrs after chest, first time in a year I have been able to use incline chest press with a barbell as my old gym didn't have it, feel like I'm looking full:

Plus @Suprakill4 will want a chest pic


----------



## Queenie

:thumbup:


----------



## B4PJS

Ya big t1tted [email protected]!


----------



## Sharpy76

Look fvcking great fella!

17st and can still see abs.

When i grow up, i wanna be just like you:wub:


----------



## B4PJS

Sharpy76 said:


> Look fvcking great fella!
> 
> 17st and can still see abs.
> 
> When i grow up, i wanna be just like you:wub:


But without such a dazed look on your face though...


----------



## sxbarnes

Looking big mate. Wots so interesting on the left?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

sxbarnes said:


> Looking big mate. Wots so interesting on the left?


He's just got wonky eyes


----------



## sxbarnes

danMUNDY said:


> He's just got wonky eyes


Looks afraid of that daddy long legs in the bath.


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Look fvcking great fella!
> 
> 17st and can still see abs.
> 
> When i grow up, i wanna be just like you:wub:


Hahaha thanks mate. Just over 17st actually ;-)

The new gym is awesome and I've felt like I'm looking better than the last pics.

Birthday today then I'm off on holiday to Greece tomorrow


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> He's just got wonky eyes


I am not Russell Howard haha! I just got out the shower so my pouting abilities weren't up to scratch!



sxbarnes said:


> Looks afraid of that daddy long legs in the bath.


Tbf afraid is an extreme word however I would be concerned if there was a daddy long legs in the bath!


----------



## B4PJS

Happy birthday ya big bummer 

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Happy birthday ya big bummer
> 
> Enjoy your holiday.


Thanks mate


----------



## Queenie

I know I already said happy birthday today  but i'm doing it again in the hopes u post up a naked pic as a reward for my awesome behaviour 

jokes!

Not really.

have a fantastic day xxx


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I know I already said happy birthday today  but i'm doing it again in the hopes u post up a naked pic as a reward for my awesome behaviour
> 
> jokes!
> 
> Not really.
> 
> have a fantastic day xxx


And there I was just about to post one..... Never mind then ;-)

Thanks darlin x


----------



## Sambuca

Happy Birthday and enjoy the sun 

massive chest +_+ looking huge


----------



## TELBOR

Happy Birthday bro!!

Steak and a BJ on the cards I hope 

EDIT- Looking good in pics, except you look like a same head :lol:


----------



## Zola

Happy birthday mate. Enjoy yourselves :thumbup:


----------



## Tom90

Happy birthday big man! Really hot in this part of the med right now. Enjoy


----------



## Sharpy76

Happy birthday sweet cheeks!!!!!!!

Have a good'un pal and i hope you have a cracking holiday, eat loads of sh!t and get really FAT!!!! :lol:


----------



## The L Man

Happy birthday mate!!


----------



## Chelsea

Thanks for all the birthday love guys and girls, im off about half 4 today for a nice week in the sun, been jabbing MT2 for the last week 1mg per day hahahaha!

Not taking any shakes or vitamins, going to completely chill with bodybuilding and not lift anything apart from beer to my mouth and loads of pizza's and other awesome food thats out there 

Trained yesterday shoulders and a bit of calves got the 45kg dumbells up for a set of 9 after 12 reps on the 40's but as i didnt have a spot because its a new gym i left it at the 45kg's.

Did 25kg lat raises though which was a new pb did those for 2 sets of 10 although the second set was very much rest pause.

Gonna go get my euros now and maybe have a cheeky jab of Test and Deca and that should be that unless i stumble across any Greek pharmacies in which case i may have a look at some bits there


----------



## Zola

Just a wee 45kg for shoulders aye? **** sake!

I can just about do 10 @ 25kg!

Have a good holiday pal :thumbup:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Philip;

Lamb Kleftico

Cheese Saganaki (Look on starters bit on the menu)

No joke, try them...got back a week and half ago and those dishes are the best.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:
 

> Thanks for all the birthday love guys and girls, im off about half 4 today for a nice week in the sun, been jabbing MT2 for the last week 1mg per day hahahaha!
> 
> Not taking any shakes or vitamins, going to completely chill with bodybuilding and not lift anything apart from beer to my mouth and loads of pizza's and other awesome food thats out there
> 
> Trained yesterday shoulders and a bit of calves got the 45kg dumbells up for a set of 9 after 12 reps on the 40's but as i didnt have a spot because its a new gym i left it at the 45kg's.
> 
> Did 25kg lat raises though which was a new pb did those for 2 sets of 10 although the second set was very much rest pause.
> 
> Gonna go get my euros now and maybe have a cheeky jab of Test and Deca and that should be that unless i stumble across any Greek pharmacies in which case i may have a look at some bits there


Enjoy your hold mate, after your NAC win will b a nice little break. I'm the same when I'm away...leave the gym at ho,e, as its always gonna be there when I'm back, might give the mt2 a go leading up to when I go to Egypt in October, what's the best way to use it?


----------



## H U N T E R

Sent you a few pms mate did you get them?


----------



## Sambuca

danMUNDY said:


> Enjoy your hold mate, after your NAC win will b a nice little break. I'm the same when I'm away...leave the gym at ho,e, as its always gonna be there when I'm back, might give the mt2 a go leading up to when I go to Egypt in October, what's the best way to use it?


.5mg ED for 10 days then 1mg each week to keep it topped up 

do like 6 mins on sunbed after 3-4 days. see what your like. you will go dark very quickly


----------



## Sharpy76

H U N T E R said:


> Sent you a few pms mate did you get them?


He's on holiday mate, hopefully turning into a fat fvck


----------



## NorthernSoul

He's back today his fb says


----------



## H U N T E R

Sharpy76 said:


> He's on holiday mate, hopefully turning into a fat fvck


Just noticed that man cheers buddy


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Sambuca said:


> .5mg ED for 10 days then 1mg each week to keep it topped up
> 
> do like 6 mins on sunbed after 3-4 days. see what your like. you will go dark very quickly


Cheers buca lad, on,y got my head around pinning once per week, don't think I will bother with ed jabs just yet, still got a bit of a tan from my holiday in April and working outside when we have actually had a summer, sure I will get plenty in share come October


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> He's on holiday mate, hopefully turning into a fat fvck


NEVER!!!

Dr.Phil is back! Ive had 2 weeks off the gym and im feeling fresh to smash it today. First day of work too today so that was fun hearing the alarm at 6:15!!

Sharpy - unfortunately I have just come back browner so therefore even better looking, I assume you still look like a slightly cut down syndrome boy? 

Food was all cooked last night in preparation, I had 5 eggs this morning with the final bti of whey I had left so tonight I get to taste the GoNutrition goodness 

Ive got chicken, risotto and pasta today for the next 4 meals, didn't eat too much crap in Greece but im sure I wasn't eating enough but then again I was barely doing anything apart from sunbathing and looking pretty (the latter doesn't require any effort)

Anyaway, for those that have missed me too much I will get back to you asap and I should be online all day pretending to be writing emails when im actually on here.

Pm's will be answered shortly


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> NEVER!!!
> 
> Dr.Phil is back! Ive had 2 weeks off the gym and im feeling fresh to smash it today. First day of work too today so that was fun hearing the alarm at 6:15!!
> 
> Sharpy - unfortunately I have just come back browner so therefore even better looking, I assume you still look like a slightly cut down syndrome boy?
> 
> Food was all cooked last night in preparation, I had 5 eggs this morning with the final bti of whey I had left so tonight I get to taste the GoNutrition goodness
> 
> Ive got chicken, risotto and pasta today for the next 4 meals, didn't eat too much crap in Greece but im sure I wasn't eating enough but then again I was barely doing anything apart from sunbathing and looking pretty (the latter doesn't require any effort)
> 
> Anyaway, for those that have missed me too much I will get back to you asap and I should be online all day pretending to be writing emails when im actually on here.
> 
> Pm's will be answered shortly


Fcuk off looking pretty, special as fcuk that face of yours bro 

Anyway, pics of the missus......??

I'm off to Crete a week on Friday, I'll be doing the same - but actually looking pretty :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Fcuk off looking pretty, special as fcuk that face of yours bro
> 
> Anyway, pics of the missus......??
> 
> I'm off to Crete a week on Friday, I'll be doing the same - but actually looking pretty :lol:


Hahahahahaha! You're such a charmer!

Pics of the mrs.....yea I got some of yours but why do you want them.......oh you meant mine 

You looking pretty is like Stevie Wonder being able to drive a car.......aint happening


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahaha! You're such a charmer!
> 
> Pics of the mrs.....yea I got some of yours but why do you want them.......oh you meant mine
> 
> You looking pretty is like Stevie Wonder being able to drive a car.......aint happening


LOL

Mate i'm 28 with the looks of a 16 year old  Its a curse :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> Mate i'm 28 with the looks of a 16 year old  Its a curse :lol:


Don't tell Jimmy Saville that!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> Mate i'm 28 with the looks of a 16 year old  Its a curse :lol:


Beats being 29 with the looks of a 12 year old mate! If I shave my goatee off I look like a prepubescent teen!


----------



## Sambuca

welcome back ^^


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Beats being 29 with the looks of a 12 year old mate! If I shave my goatee off I look like a prepubescent teen!


Tren will sort this.



Sambuca said:


> welcome back ^^


Thanks mate, its good to be back


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Don't tell Jimmy Saville that!


I did, it hurt, i got a lolly pop.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I did, it hurt, i got a lolly pop.


That wasn't a lolly pop you were sucking mate.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Beats being 29 with the looks of a 12 year old mate! If I shave my goatee off I look like a prepubescent teen!


I agree, Tren will sort this!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> That wasn't a lolly pop you were sucking mate.


Tasted like haddock.....


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Tren will sort this.
> 
> Thanks mate, its good to be back





R0BLET said:


> I agree, Tren will sort this!


I am staying away from that fecker for now, got too much of a temper on me already mate. Though strangely since being on the test, I find I am a lot more chilled out and snap a lot less


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> I am staying away from that fecker for now, got too much of a temper on me already mate. Though strangely since being on the test, I find I am a lot more chilled out and snap a lot less


Test chills me out, love it!

Tren didn't make me angry at all, people use it as an excuse to be angry IMO lol

Tren is more like feeling very confident! Love it.


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> I am staying away from that fecker for now, got too much of a temper on me already mate. Though strangely since being on the test, I find I am a lot more chilled out and snap a lot less


Perfect time to start Tren then, just as you're calming down 

If not then buy a stress ball and you should be fine mate.........(writing this desperately hoping he doesn't see B4PJS' pic in the paper for committing a steroid fuelled rampage)


----------



## Bad Alan

Haha the tren thing is so true, I could never grow a beard for love nor money till started cycling tren! Now it just ****ss me off having to trim it all the time 

Welcome back anyway Phil, good break?


----------



## Sambuca

Tren made me want to touch Will in his special place


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Test chills me out, love it!
> 
> Tren didn't make me angry at all, people use it as an excuse to be angry IMO lol
> 
> Tren is more like feeling very confident! Love it.





Chelsea said:


> Perfect time to start Tren then, just as you're calming down
> 
> If not then buy a stress ball and you should be fine mate.........(writing this desperately hoping he doesn't see B4PJS' pic in the paper for committing a steroid fuelled rampage)


Lol, may try it in the run up to the end of the next bulk in March, but don't think it would be a good idea to mess around with it till I am properly settled in my new job.


----------



## B4PJS

Bad Alan said:


> Haha the tren thing is so true, I could never grow a beard for love nor money till started cycling tren! Now it just ****ss me off having to trim it all the time
> 
> Welcome back anyway Phil, good break?


Trust me mate, not got a problem with the facial hair, its when I fully shave it off that is the problem! Got a right babyface on me!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Haha the tren thing is so true, I could never grow a beard for love nor money till started cycling tren! Now it just ****ss me off having to trim it all the time
> 
> Welcome back anyway Phil, good break?


Haha was it the savage androgens that made you grow a mans beard? So true though, my bro is 2 years older with no stubble or chest hair and I have thick stubble and chest hair, although the chest hair is baby soft which @R0BLET's mrs loves......I mean my mrs loves :whistling:

Awesome hols though mate, didn't eat too much and didn't really drink either which is good, funny thing was that they had scales in the house that only went up to 110kg so naturally I maxed them out haha.

It was literally about 36 degrees everyday so it was perfect mate loved it, napped every day so completely recharged.



Sambuca said:


> Tren made me want to touch Will in his special place


Who hasn't touched Will there


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Lol, may try it in the run up to the end of the next bulk in March,* but don't think it would be a good idea to mess around with it till I am properly settled in my new job*.


Probably a wise idea mate haha.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Haha was it the savage androgens that made you grow a mans beard? So true though, my bro is 2 years older with no stubble or chest hair and I have thick stubble and chest hair, although the chest hair is baby soft which @R0BLET's mrs loves......I mean my mrs loves :whistling:
> 
> Awesome hols though mate, didn't eat too much and didn't really drink either which is good, funny thing was that they had scales in the house that only went up to 110kg so naturally I maxed them out haha.
> 
> It was literally about 36 degrees everyday so it was perfect mate loved it, napped every day so completely recharged.
> 
> Who hasn't touched Will there


Haha I think so lol and most annoyingly crazy wolf like back hair is the worst side for me! Don't know why everyone moans about rage on tren, who doesn't love not feeling in control of there mental state  overhyped though IMO just exaggerates natural personality.

Awesome weather wise then and good trip by sounds of it, always end up going on lads holidays which are fun dont get me wrong but come back more knackered and broke down than when you go!


----------



## Chelsea

First proper bodybuilding meal since I've been back:

130g cous cous

200g chicken.

3 rice cakes.

2 fish oils.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I think so lol and most annoyingly crazy wolf like back hair is the worst side for me! Don't know why everyone moans about rage on tren, who doesn't love not feeling in control of there mental state  overhyped though IMO just exaggerates natural personality.
> 
> Awesome weather wise then and good trip by sounds of it, always end up going on lads holidays which are fun dont get me wrong but come back more knackered and broke down than when you go!


Haha luckily I don't get back hair....very lucky! Yea I think it can be overhyped but I know instantly when im on Tren my temper is far shorter and my road rage is atrocious and that's only on a max dose of 450mg per week.

Haha yea lads holidays require a normal holiday immediately afterwards! I still need to go Ibiza, never been....Uk-M lads holiday?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Haha luckily I don't get back hair....very lucky! Yea I think it can be overhyped but I know instantly when im on Tren my temper is far shorter and my road rage is atrocious and that's only on a max dose of 450mg per week.
> 
> Haha yea lads holidays require a normal holiday immediately afterwards! I still need to go Ibiza, never been....Uk-M lads holiday?


That is lucky as its a ****er to keep shaving ha!

Road rage is usually a perfectly rational response to some ****ing **** driving like an idiot so can be forgiven.

Phil I love you but you may be receiving a power neg for never having visited Ibiza! Got to go at some point mate and tbh it'd be a good holiday even with the Mrs as loads of stuff to do during day and you're so ****ed on an evening you just want to dance rather than look at women anyway 

That would be a savage holiday for sure @RACK, @liam0810 would need to get involved!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> That is lucky as its a ****er to keep shaving ha!
> 
> Road rage is usually a perfectly rational response to some ****ing **** driving like an idiot so can be forgiven.
> 
> Phil I love you but you may be receiving a power neg for never having visited Ibiza! Got to go at some point mate and tbh it'd be a good holiday even with the Mrs as loads of stuff to do during day and you're so ****ed on an evening you just want to dance rather than look at women anyway
> 
> That would be a savage holiday for sure @RACK, @liam0810 would need to get involved!


Haha I love you too so there is no way you would ever neg me  would rather go with the lads if im honest mate would be much more of a laugh I reckon.

They definitely would have to come, maybe even old boy @R0BLET too.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha I love you too so there is no way you would ever neg me  would rather go with the lads if im honest mate would be much more of a laugh I reckon.
> 
> They definitely would have to come, maybe even old boy @R0BLET too.


Old but not dead mate lol

Me and @liam0810 could show you young 'uns how it's done pmsl


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> That is lucky as its a ****er to keep shaving ha!
> 
> Road rage is usually a perfectly rational response to some ****ing **** driving like an idiot so can be forgiven.
> 
> Phil I love you but you may be receiving a power neg for never having visited Ibiza! Got to go at some point mate and tbh it'd be a good holiday even with the Mrs as loads of stuff to do during day and you're so ****ed on an evening you just want to dance rather than look at women anyway
> 
> That would be a savage holiday for sure @RACK, @liam0810 would need to get involved!


I'm there 2 weeks friday for 4 nights! I don't think i'm gonna make it back alive! I love Ibiza but every day you are there is taking at least 3 years off your life expectancy!



R0BLET said:


> Old but not dead mate lol
> 
> Me and @liam0810 could show you young 'uns how it's done pmsl


Hang on hang on! Young un's? I'm not old you fcuker! Youre 40 odd i'm 22!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I'm there 2 weeks friday for 4 nights! I don't think i'm gonna make it back alive! I love Ibiza but every day you are there is taking at least 3 years off your life expectancy!
> 
> Hang on hang on! Young un's? I'm not old you fcuker! Youre 40 odd i'm 22!


Pmsl, I thought you was older ....

My bad 

Anyway I'm only 28!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> I'm there 2 weeks friday for 4 nights! I don't think i'm gonna make it back alive! I love Ibiza but every day you are there is taking at least 3 years off your life expectancy!
> 
> Hang on hang on! Young un's? I'm not old you fcuker! Youre 40 odd i'm 22!


im 24 ! your not 22 as i know you are older than me you liar! ha


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I'm there 2 weeks friday for 4 nights! I don't think i'm gonna make it back alive! I love Ibiza but every day you are there is taking at least 3 years off your life expectancy!
> 
> Hang on hang on! Young un's? I'm not old you fcuker! Youre 40 odd i'm 22!


Haha this is so true, you'll have a mint time though impossible not to! Shame I seem to never have any interest in getting my leg over just want to be everyone's friend  careful though strangers don't take kindly to being hugged by large men in shorts!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I thought you was older ....
> 
> My bad
> 
> Anyway I'm only 28!





marknorthumbria said:


> im 24 ! your not 22 as i know you are older than me you liar! ha


Ok ok i'm 24 and a half!


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Old but not dead mate lol
> 
> Me and @liam0810 could show you young 'uns how it's done pmsl


No doubt mate! I'm sure you're "retro" chat up lines would go down a treat on the young birds too


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha this is so true, you'll have a mint time though impossible not to! Shame I seem to never have any interest in getting my leg over just want to be everyone's friend  careful though strangers don't take kindly to being hugged by large men in shorts!


there will be a lot of hugging and i can pretty much guarantee no sh4gging!


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> im 24 ! your not 22 as i know you are older than me you liar! ha


Yessss I win as young'un ! Although I do turn 24 in 4 weeks


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Yessss I win as young'un ! Although I do turn 24 in 4 weeks


i turned 24 in june so not too far behind ha,

but right now i have the testosterone and fertility of a Chernobyl child...so i feel about 40!

young whipper snappers my ****! when im going back on im staying on till its children time lol


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> No doubt mate! I'm sure you're "retro" chat up lines would go down a treat on the young birds too


Twàt 

Young birds eh......

@Chelsea - what do you think?! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Twàt
> 
> Young birds eh......
> 
> @Chelsea - what do you think?! :lol:


I always go down a treat on young birds.......oh we are talking chat up lines, yea those too, they love the old "oh my god your chest is bigger than my boobs" girls grab Chelsea's chest.....Chelsea grabs girls tits and says "it would be rude not to compare" 99% of the time they are unphased by the grope and end up in Chelsea's bed.

Disclaimer - this behaviour was obviously before my current girlfriend


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I always go down a treat on young birds.......oh we are talking chat up lines, yea those too, they love the old "oh my god your chest is bigger than my boobs" girls grab Chelsea's chest.....Chelsea grabs girls tits and says "it would be rude not to compare" 99% of the time they are unphased by the grope and end up in Chelsea's bed.
> 
> Disclaimer - this behaviour was obviously before my current girlfriend


That's how you pulled me :lol: :wub:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I always go down a treat on young birds.......oh we are talking chat up lines, yea those too, they love the old "oh my god your chest is bigger than my boobs" girls grab Chelsea's chest.....Chelsea grabs girls tits and says "it would be rude not to compare" 99% of the time they are unphased by the grope and end up in Chelsea's bed.
> 
> Disclaimer - this behaviour was obviously before my current girlfriend


*must grow bigger pecs to use this in future*

Off to train chest


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> *must grow bigger pecs to use this in future*
> 
> Off to train chest


Just don't stand next to me even when they do eventually grow


----------



## marknorthumbria

Ha, i recon 50% of the birds I've slept with I've had bigger tits


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> Ha, i recon 50% of the birds I've slept with I've had bigger tits


Epic fail


----------



## marknorthumbria

R0BLET said:


> Epic fail


Not really a fail, I must be at least an D cup haha


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> Ha, i recon 50% of the birds I've slept with I've had bigger tits


I'll never forget the chick I was seeing that lived round the corner from me:

32FF quite frankly I don't think ive seen a better pair even on the net! Unfortunately no pics but I do have her name so could try to see if there is a decent pic on FB.

She made my chest look like @Suprakill4's


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> Not really a fail, I must be at least an D cup haha


Gyno is a bitch :lol:

Suppose you do have a lovely pair :wub:


----------



## marknorthumbria

R0BLET said:


> Gyno is a bitch :lol:
> 
> Suppose you do have a lovely pair :wub:


You wouldn't believe it but my gyno makes my pecks look from the front - Arnold Schwarzenegger size. Not all bad lol.

I started the gym at 14 doing chest every day as that's how the GP(sigh) said to get rid of the gyno back then

100000 chest sessions later and they overpower everything. Haha


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I'll never forget the chick I was seeing that lived round the corner from me:
> 
> 32FF quite frankly I don't think ive seen a better pair even on the net! Unfortunately no pics but I do have her name so could try to see if there is a decent pic on FB.
> 
> She made my chest look like @Suprakill4's


Like a pre-pubescent boy then?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Like a pre-pubescent boy then?


Smaller :lol:


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> Ha, i recon 50% of the birds I've slept with I've had bigger tits


Bird i banged saturday had smaller t1ts then me, but i'll let her off as she gave great head!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Bird i banged saturday had smaller t1ts then me, but i'll let her off as she *gave great head*!


Rare to find so fair play to you! :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> I'll never forget the chick I was seeing that lived round the corner from me:
> 
> 32FF quite frankly I don't think ive seen a better pair even on the net! Unfortunately no pics but I do have her name so could try to see if there is a decent pic on FB.
> 
> She made my chest look like @Suprakill4's


I'm back pesting my ex from Brighton who i've not seen in 5 years because she has the greatest set of boobies i've ever seen. Actually @Bad Alan got sent a pic of them last week! Also she enjoys DP, now i don't mean Dom Pérignon!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Rare to find so fair play to you! :thumb:


It really is! a lot of birds tell me they give awesome head then when it gets down to it, its cr4p! too much teeth, too sloppy or just plain sh1t!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> I'm back pesting my ex from Brighton who i've not seen in 5 years because she has the greatest set of boobies i've ever seen. Actually @Bad Alan got sent a pic of them last week! Also she enjoys DP, now i don't mean Dom Pérignon!


Favouritism ay!? Why does @Bad Alan get to see and I don't, you're making me miss single life haha.

DP.........when do we meet? 



liam0810 said:


> It really is! a lot of birds tell me they give awesome head then when it gets down to it, its cr4p! too much teeth, too sloppy or just plain sh1t!


The worst is when they go all slow for ages, I mean they've seen how we [email protected], do they really think a snail paced blowy is going to suffice!?

Some women really don't help themselves!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Favouritism ay!? Why does @Bad Alan get to see and I don't, you're making me miss single life haha.
> 
> DP.........when do we meet?
> 
> The worst is when they go all slow for ages, I mean they've seen how we [email protected], do they really think a snail paced blowy is going to suffice!?
> 
> Some women really don't help themselves!


haha its only coz i've got Will's number. i'll happily share pics with friends and i do regularly! Found vids the other day on my phone i made a few months ago with a lappie as well. I'd forgot about that!

My recent ex was a deviant and so was bird from Brighton. She loved it in the ar$e more than normal way. Defo need to get inside that again!

Single life is fun and what's good now is i've got my mate Matty back who is a very good wingman!

I dont mind it slow sometimes but some girls just have no rhythm!


----------



## Chelsea

Right work is basically finished for the day and it was a busy one! Going straight to the gym now to train shoulders, need to jab tonight as its been nearly 2 weeks since my last one which is annoying!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Right work is basically finished for the day and it was a busy one! Going straight to the gym now to train shoulders, need to jab tonight as its been nearly 2 weeks since my last one which is annoying!


How come its been 2 weeks without a jab? Are you cruising? You've probably mentioned this a lot but i'm too lazy to look back and have forgot if you have said!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> How come its been 2 weeks without a jab? Are you cruising? You've probably mentioned this a lot but i'm too lazy to look back and have forgot if you have said!


Just the way it went mate, I was supposed to pin before I went on hols but didn't have time then I was away for a week and when I got back I had my mates wedding, luckily I pinned last night:

1.5ml WC Test E

1ml WC Deca

Straight into the left delt went in like a charm


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so my first training session back for 2 weeks and somehow I was stronger and it was awesome!

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

32.5kg x 12

40kg x 10

45kg x 8

50kg x 7 - last 2 or 3 was spotted - so happy with this as I thought I was gonna struggle with the 45kg's after so long without training and eating properly due to holiday and wedding.

Drop set - 20kg x 15

*Seated Shoulder Press:*

Lovely machine this one, its at an incline bench angle but the weight gets pushed directly above your head and you can get real depth in the reps plus it killed my shoulders.

4 sets - 12-10-8-7 few rest pauses in the last 2 sets.

*Lat Raises:*

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10 - last 3 forced reps.

*Rear Delt Machine:*

98kg x 12 - too easy

112kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack 

*Shrugs:*

Could only go up to 220kg on this as the squat was being used and the other Olympic lifting platform, the bar only held that much as its the machine that is just like a smith but there is a frame attached to it still, not sure what its called.

Anyhow, 220kg x 12 awkward reps as the machine moves a lot.

*Seated Tricep Push Downs:*

Basic dip machine but lovely, 4 sets x 12 reps

*Rope Pull Downs:*

3 sets x 10 reps

Got all this done within an hr and if it wasn't for shrugs it would have been quicker.

Lovely session and so pleased with strength, @GoNutrition samples to have tonight which will be a lovely treat especially after a horrible leg session.


----------



## C.Hill

Nice session mate! I always find I'm stronger after a week or two off!

What's your training split at the moment? Delts and legs on same day?


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Nice session mate! I always find I'm stronger after a week or two off!
> 
> What's your training split at the moment? Delts and legs on same day?


I rarely have a week off let alone 2 so I can never remember haha.

Delts and legs on the same day???? im assuming that's a joke, split is:

Monday - Shoulders and a bit of Tri's

Tuesday - Legs

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Back probably with a little bi's

Friday - Chest

Sat - Arms

Sunday - Rest

Going more for a pyramid system at the moment weight ascending and reps descending over 3-4 sets.


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> I rarely have a week off let alone 2 so I can never remember haha.
> 
> Delts and legs on the same day???? im assuming that's a joke, split is:
> 
> Monday - Shoulders and a bit of Tri's
> 
> Tuesday - Legs
> 
> Wednesday - Rest
> 
> Thursday - Back probably with a little bi's
> 
> Friday - Chest
> 
> Sat - Arms
> 
> Sunday - Rest
> 
> Going more for a pyramid system at the moment weight ascending and reps descending over 3-4 sets.


No not a joke lol I assumed you trained delts this morning judging by your post! But you know what they say about assumption!lol


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> No not a joke lol I assumed you trained delts this morning judging by your post! But you know what they say about assumption!lol


Haha nah mate, trained them last night, now ive moved gyms im training on my own and I have to say its so much more intense and im always dripping with sweat, I find with a workout partner unless they are as focussed as you then they tend to hold me back a bit or we get lost in conversation a bit.

Now I get there, headphones are in and that's it, only thing is finding a spot sometimes but that's it, much prefer it and im in and out so much quicker so intensity is better, so is focus so gains should be better.


----------



## Chelsea

Quick gun shot before bed even though I trained legs today savagely so zero pump:


----------



## Ricky12345

Chelsea said:


> Quick gun shot before bed even though I trained legs today savagely so zero pump:


How do u get them so big mate mine have been 14 inch cold for about 4 months now


----------



## huarache

Chelsea you big bastard I leave your journal for a few weeks and your even bigger so quickly

WHAT'S YOUR SECRET :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ricky12345 said:


> How do u get them so big mate mine have been 14 inch cold for about 4 months now


Spinach mate


----------



## Ricky12345

sckeane said:


> Chelsea you big bastard I leave your journal for a few weeks and your even bigger so quickly
> 
> WHAT'S YOUR SECRET :lol:


How are u banned again lol


----------



## Chelsea

Ricky12345 said:


> How do u get them so big mate mine have been 14 inch cold for about 4 months now


Thanks mate  Maybe you need to change things up mate if your gains have stopped then something definitely needs to change.

Usually its diet, maybe start a journal, list exactly what you're getting in nutrition wise, supplement wise and what you are doing training wise, then I can take a look and help you wherever I can.



sckeane said:


> Chelsea you big bastard I leave your journal for a few weeks and your even bigger so quickly
> 
> WHAT'S YOUR SECRET :lol:


Hahahahahaha! Funnily enough I haven't trained for 2 weeks and somehow I look better!

Hmmm my secret.....I had just had a GoNutrition whey shake.....maybe it was that hahaha! 

In all seriousness mate, its consistency coupled with intensity.



R0BLET said:


> Spinach mate


Spinach flavoured whey.....let Oliver know!



Ricky12345 said:


> How are u banned again lol


x2


----------



## TELBOR

Is it me or is there some serious little bitches on UKM . I think you know what i'm on about :lol:


----------



## Robbie789

I think Sckeane's banned because he call dtlv's mum a slut..


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Quick gun shot before bed even though I trained legs today savagely so zero pump:


Awwww bless, at least your tiddly arms have character i suppose, thats the main thing:devil2:

Welcome back you big gay bear, think i might've even slightly missed you..................actually, i didn't....


----------



## Chelsea

robdobbie said:


> I think Sckeane's banned because he call dtlv's mum a slut..


Seriously?



Sharpy76 said:


> Awwww bless, at least your tiddly arms have character i suppose, thats the main thing:devil2:
> 
> Welcome back you big gay bear, think i might've even slightly missed you..................actually, i didn't....


Hahahahaha I can only imagine tiddly means serpent like beasts, am I right? 

Of course you didn't miss me, the moment my journal gets new pics no one can even remember your name, at least you had the spotlight for a week or so :lol:

I can now get you some good protein if you want to look like you train mate, you noticed the avi :devil2:


----------



## Robbie789

Chelsea said:


> Seriously?


Post #54 - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/237690-deceiving-bras-3.html#post4432424

Cliffs-

>Sckeane: all women are sluts

>Dtlv: including your mum? stop posting

>Sckeane: your mum's a slut too then

*Sckeane goes on holiday


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night was awesome:

*Leg Press:*

Had no idea what I could lift so just kept putting 25kg plates on until I got to about 7 plates a side I think for a set of 12 deep reps so ended up doing about 5 sets on here.

*Hack Squat:*

Started with 50kg as it was a funny angle and my knees are really hurting, need to get back on glucosamine sulphate as it work wonders.

2nd and 3rd set were 100kg x 12

*Leg Extension:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

119kg x 10 - full stack

*Lying Hammy Curl:*

75kg x 12

80kg x 12

85kg x 12

85kg x 12

*Standing Single Leg Curls - Lovely machine:*

Cant remember the weight might have only been 5 plates as it was single leg but another 4 sets x 12 reps although I was increasing the weight and lowering reps down to 7 reps.

*Seated Calves:*

25kg x 12

45kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

*Standing Calves:*

4 sets x 10 reps making sure heels hit the floor on every rep.

*Incline Seated Calves:*

54 sets x 12 reps with super stretch at bottom!

Finished with this:

*Leg Extension:*

70kg x 10

56kg x 12

42kg x 15

3 sets straight after one another, later got cramp in my legs when I took the pup for a walk!

Legs very sore today everywhere even calves are tight, rest day today which is mucho appreciated 

Definitely feel like my wheels will grow with the equipment here but I need to sort knees out.


----------



## Bad Alan

I wondered who I saw talking about glucosamine! I've just added it mate after reading you rate it and it is great stuff notice a difference already.

Get some knee sleeves mate, not wraps just some you can wear for the entire workout. You won't regret it and order more glucosamine you damn dirty ape


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> I wondered who I saw talking about glucosamine! I've just added it mate after reading you rate it and it is great stuff notice a difference already.
> 
> Get some knee sleeves mate, not wraps just some you can wear for the entire workout. You won't regret it and order more glucosamine you damn dirty ape


How could your forget me!!?? Close to negging!

Haha yea it is great mate, might pick some up from Sainsburys tonight as GN don't do them yet  will get my fish oils from them though 

Got some sleeves too but they are such a pain coz they move and crease and after a while just like @R0BLET.......stinks!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> How could your forget me!!?? Close to negging!
> 
> Haha yea it is great mate, might pick some up from Sainsburys tonight as GN don't do them yet  will get my fish oils from them though
> 
> Got some sleeves too but they are such a pain coz they move and crease and after a while just like @R0BLET.......stinks!


[email protected]


----------



## sxbarnes

How about trying some sumo deadlifts. Great for hams and the muscles that rub together when you walk.

So how's go nutrition?


----------



## Queenie

Stopping in so that u don't forget me 

And to scan for pics... x


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> How about trying some sumo deadlifts. Great for hams and the muscles that rub together when you walk.
> 
> So how's go nutrition?


I was gonna deadlift tonight but my legs are still so sore from Tuesday I may have to pie it off and just do normal back work.

Nutrition is good mate, red meat day today, trying to vary my protein sources rather than just having chicken every day.



RXQueenie said:


> Stopping in so that u don't forget me
> 
> And to scan for pics... x


How could I forget you 

Only one recent pic but I doubt its got the level of clothing you would appreciate! x


----------



## Chelsea

Quick update:

My shoulders, upper chest and tr's still kill from Monday's workout.

My legs are even more sore today than they were yesterday from Tuesdays workout.

Yesterday was a rest day but still a sore day.

Today is back day and as I said above, no deads as my legs are really tight and sore!

Food today has been 5 eggs with 2 slices wholemeal bread and some GoNutrition Go Whey 80 Turkish Delight flavour which was lovely even though I don't like the actual chocolates that much haha.

Then I had 1 x pork and chorizo burger with 2 sausages and 200g rice with a bit of ketchup.

2g vit c so far, vit b complex, fish oils, vit d3 and vit e.

Starving already, and wont eat till 1pm now!


----------



## Chelsea

Took delivery of some DecaTest yesterday morning as its becoming a pain to get the mg of gear in that I need. At the moment im only getting 3ml Test E and 2ml Deca which is some peoples first cycle haha.

Going to pin 3ml Decatest tonight so that's 900mg test and 600deca so this weeks total will be - 1.225g test and 850 deca 

Plus the dbol and the anavar that's almost finished


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Took delivery of some DecaTest yesterday morning as its becoming a pain to get the mg of gear in that I need. At the moment im only getting 3ml Test E and 2ml Deca which is some peoples first cycle haha.
> 
> Going to pin 3ml Decatest tonight so that's 900mg test and 600deca so this weeks total will be - 1.225g test and 850 deca
> 
> Plus the dbol and the anavar that's almost finished


how much ai u running with that?

i did 1000/500 and my nips are twitching on 1mg adex that was with methyl test though so reckon that sent my estrogen sky high +_+


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> how much ai u running with that?
> 
> i did 1000/500 and my nips are twitching on 1mg adex that was with methyl test though so reckon that sent my estrogen sky high +_+


I don't have a single bit of AI in me mate at the moment, although when that Decatest goes in tonight I shall be popping 1mg adex every 3 days see how I go with that.

I guess im lucky I don't get sides......apart from huge mass gains haha


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> I don't have a single bit of AI in me mate at the moment, although when that Decatest goes in tonight I shall be popping 1mg adex every 3 days see how I go with that.
> 
> I guess im lucky I don't get sides......apart from huge mass gains haha


haha. i never tried deca before few weeks in now with the food im eating hoping some good size will come 

take it thats pharma ai? im using ugl at 1mg ed  lol


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> haha. i never tried deca before few weeks in now with the food im eating hoping some good size will come
> 
> take it thats pharma ai? im using ugl at 1mg ed  lol


Yea mate I use Teva Arimidex when I do decide to use it.

1mg ed is a lot, you 100% you need that much? Not 1mg eod?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I was gonna deadlift tonight but my legs are still so sore from Tuesday I may have to pie it off and just do normal back work.
> 
> Nutrition is good mate, red meat day today, trying to vary my protein sources rather than just having chicken every day.


He said Go Nutrition you bummer


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate I use Teva Arimidex when I do decide to use it.
> 
> 1mg ed is a lot, you 100% you need that much? Not 1mg eod?


well as its ugl fk knows how much i need lol. i ran 1mg ed of it with tren/test/mast and never had any libido problems or gyno problems +_+.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> well as its ugl fk knows how much i need lol. i ran 1mg ed of it with tren/test/mast and never had any libido problems or gyno problems +_+.


If mine flares up I up it to 1mg ed and it sorts it out, 0.5 - 1mg e3d is usual dose depending on cycle severity for me anyway.


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> If mine flares up I up it to 1mg ed and it sorts it out, 0.5 - 1mg e3d is usual dose depending on cycle severity for me anyway.


ill see how i get on  hope all is well Mr Will


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> He said Go Nutrition you bummer


Haha 



Sambuca said:


> well as its ugl fk knows how much i need lol. i ran 1mg ed of it with tren/test/mast and never had any libido problems or gyno problems +_+.


You may not have libido or gyno issues but you may be overdoing the Adex mate, drop to 1mg eod then 1mg e3d if your ok with it, less meds the better.



Bad Alan said:


> If mine flares up I up it to 1mg ed and it sorts it out, 0.5 - 1mg e3d is usual dose depending on cycle severity for me anyway.


Exactly. Some are more sensitive than others and like you say dosing plays a big part too, so its all about finding the right balance.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Haha
> 
> You may not have libido or gyno issues but you may be overdoing the Adex mate, drop to 1mg eod then 1mg e3d if your ok with it, less meds the better.
> 
> Exactly. Some are more sensitive than others and like you say dosing plays a big part too, so its all about finding the right balance.


Agree with that advice! Adex is a strong ai and definately only use as much as you need, should be tapered back properly aswell as rebound after ai use is inevitable.


----------



## marknorthumbria

The one good thing in my bloods was my estrogen nicely at the lower range ..did 3 months of letro then 0.5mg adex ED with 1 nolva for a few weeks after, so adex has done to job and kept rebound off and estrogen right


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> The one good thing in my bloods was my estrogen nicely at the lower range ..did 3 months of letro then 0.5mg adex ED with 1 nolva for a few weeks after, so adex has done to job and kept rebound off and estrogen right


Always good times mate, lets just hope everything else comes in range now


----------



## Chelsea

Quick snap of the wheels this morning, unpumped and no food either:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Quick snap of the wheels this morning, unpumped and no food either:


Do I see a belly coming 

Good size to the quads mate :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Do I see a belly coming
> 
> Good size to the quads mate :beer:


Hahaha no chance, abs are still there just a bad light and worse camera haha, don't worry old man im not letting it slip 

Thanks though mate, they are still sore from Tuesday!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha no chance, abs are still there just a bad light and worse camera haha, don't worry old man im not letting it slip
> 
> Thanks though mate, they are still sore from Tuesday!


Ah, bad lighting.... tidy up ya messing sod 

New place good then?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Ah, bad lighting.... tidy up ya messing sod
> 
> New place good then?


Tidy up.....you can guess who's crap that is!! mine is all hung up or folded away like a ledge! WOMEN!!! Speaking of which, still absolutely nothing apart from an argument! :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Tidy up.....you can guess who's crap that is!! mine is all hung up or folded away like a ledge! WOMEN!!! Speaking of which, still absolutely nothing apart from an argument! :cursing:


I guessed who's it was lol

Really, well thats pretty crap bro. Was it in connection to the usual....?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Quick snap of the wheels this morning, unpumped and no food either:


Definitely improved inner quad thickness is coming, now you've got access to new equipment should start blowin up even more.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I guessed who's it was lol
> 
> Really, well thats pretty crap bro. Was it in connection to the usual....?


Haha! Nope! I'll explain:

So as you know she accidentally sat on her straighteners on Sunday, burns are bad but not awful, she can still walk around and even has gone for dog walks etc

Last few nights I have been putting antiseptic on the burns and dressing them (got the stuff from my mum as she works at the Dr's).

Last night she comes in from seeing her cousin the pup runs up to her and I say " she prob needs a wee actually, do you mind" to which she kinda moaned about coz of her ar$e and I said as a joke "is someone milking it a bit so she doesn't have to take the dog out?"

She then goes off on one saying that im just being lazy even though that couldn't be further from the truth, especially when the last few morning just coz she cant get her ar$e out of bed on time she has complained about being late and asked if I could take the dog out for her first wee to which I said no because its her fault not getting out of bed when her alarm goes off not mine plus I take her out again when I get up which is about 20mins after her.

I also come home every lunch to take the dog out and I take her out last thing at night for a wee!

She then basically gets in a massive huff says that she will dress the burns herself, I sit and watch tv, then go to be and she is crying, she then starts to pack her stuff up to go back to hers like a moron I stop her and we have it out.

Apparently she thought I wasn't joking when I said she was milking it even though it was clear from the tone that I was then got upset because she read on the internet that it might be infected even though it isn't.

In the end I told her I wanted an apology especially as she said "I don't care about her burns" even though ive been the one dressing them and making sure she is ok.

She apologised, I didn't get a blowy yet again, we went to sleep, I kinda hate her a bit slightly for it still haha.

Rant over. Epic.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Definitely improved inner quad thickness is coming, now you've got access to new equipment should start blowin up even more.


Thanks mate, its not the best pic so you cant even see cuts but they are there too which is nice.

Legs should become a strong point now hopefully  long way to go though.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha! Nope! I'll explain:
> 
> So as you know she accidentally sat on her straighteners on Sunday, burns are bad but not awful, she can still walk around and even has gone for dog walks etc
> 
> Last few nights I have been putting antiseptic on the burns and dressing them (got the stuff from my mum as she works at the Dr's).
> 
> Last night she comes in from seeing her cousin the pup runs up to her and I say " she prob needs a wee actually, do you mind" to which she kinda moaned about coz of her ar$e and I said as a joke "is someone milking it a bit so she doesn't have to take the dog out?"
> 
> She then goes off on one saying that im just being lazy even though that couldn't be further from the truth, especially when the last few morning just coz she cant get her ar$e out of bed on time she has complained about being late and asked if I could take the dog out for her first wee to which I said no because its her fault not getting out of bed when her alarm goes off not mine plus I take her out again when I get up which is about 20mins after her.
> 
> I also come home every lunch to take the dog out and I take her out last thing at night for a wee!
> 
> She then basically gets in a massive huff says that she will dress the burns herself, I sit and watch tv, then go to be and she is crying, she then starts to pack her stuff up to go back to hers like a moron I stop her and we have it out.
> 
> Apparently she thought I wasn't joking when I said she was milking it even though it was clear from the tone that I was then got upset because she read on the internet that it might be infected even though it isn't.
> 
> In the end I told her I wanted an apology especially as she said "I don't care about her burns" even though ive been the one dressing them and making sure she is ok.
> 
> She apologised, I didn't get a blowy yet again, we went to sleep, I kinda hate her a bit slightly for it still haha.
> 
> Rant over. Epic.


Pics of bum.

srs



Catch 22 then at the moment, do good... no BJ. Do bad.... no BJ.

I'm sure you don't hate her you fackin' slaaaaag. Holiday blues, no sexy time, your off your face on test and she has a burnt bum.

The dust will settle, go knock one off later and hug it out


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Pics of bum.
> 
> srs
> 
> 
> 
> Catch 22 then at the moment, do good... no BJ. Do bad.... no BJ.
> 
> I'm sure you don't hate her you fackin' slaaaaag. Holiday blues, no sexy time, your off your face on test and she has a burnt bum.
> 
> The dust will settle, go knock one off later and hug it out


Hahahaha! WTF is this srs business?

Mate I think with burns or no burns at the moment there will be no sort of sexy time! May as well just run Deca at 2g with no Test as I have no need for a cock right now!

I told you im not knocking one out on you then hugging you, its weird


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! WTF is this srs business?
> 
> Mate I think with burns or no burns at the moment there will be no sort of sexy time! May as well just run Deca at 2g with no Test as I have no need for a cock right now!
> 
> I told you im not knocking one out on you then hugging you, its weird


Its all very srs mate :lol: P1ss take out of someone 

F.uck it, smash the whole vial in mate and see if you grown your own fanny then smash that 

Wasn't weird last time :confused1:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Its all very srs mate :lol: P1ss take out of someone
> 
> F.uck it, smash the whole vial in mate and see if you grown your own fanny then smash that
> 
> Wasn't weird last time :confused1:


Haha the L man?

I think I will although I have no choice to have Test in there now as the new vial is Decatest, if I did grow my own id bang myself more than her that's for sure!

Ok once more then for luck :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha the L man?
> 
> I think I will although I have no choice to have Test in there now as the new vial is Decatest, if I did grow my own id bang myself more than her that's for sure!
> 
> Ok once more then for luck :thumbup1:


Maybe 

You'd bang yourself all day PMSL


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night was sexy 

*Weighted chins:*

Extra 5kg x 10 reps

Extra 10kg x 10 reps

Extra 15kg x 9 reps - last few jerked up but im pretty sure this is a pb 

*Hammer Strength Single Arm Low Row:*

2 plates a side x 12 reps

3 plates a side x 12 reps

4 plates a side x 12 reps - only room for one more plate and one of the ones I was using was a 25kg, absolutely lovely machine.

*Cable Seated Row:*

98kg x 12 - too easy so went up 2 plates

112kg x 12 - too easy again

119kg x 10

*Lat Pull Down:*

91kg x 10

105kg x 10

112kg x 10 - last few was with momentum.

*Seated Row palms facing floor grip:*

45kg a side x 12

55kg a side x 12

65kg a side x 10 - real slow reps focussing on contraction hence the lower weight, plus by this point strength had been well and truly used up haha.

*Hammer Curls:*

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 10 - pb 

*Fixed straight bar:*

No idea what the weight was but it was light and I focussed on contraction hold and stretch for a good 12 reps.

Was absolutely dripping with sweat, training on my own, minimal rest periods and maximum intensity, there wasn't a dry bit of me!

Straight after had @GoNutrition Sweet Banana flavoured whey which I really liked especially considering im not that hot on bananas haha.


----------



## Chelsea

Food that I cooked last night, just over a kilo of chicken with spicy breadcrumbs, honey, olive oil, paprika, oregano and garlic. Soooo good!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Food that I cooked last night, just over a kilo of chicken with spicy breadcrumbs, honey, olive oil, paprika, oregano and garlic. Soooo good!


Nice work yoof!

Do you always grill or oven it?

I got one of those Fissler wok things from Tesco the other week, all meat gets cooked in it now PMSL


----------



## DB

Chelsea said:


> Quick snap of the wheels this morning, unpumped and no food either:


Unpumped? Yeah no sh1t pmsl :lol:

Saw another pic of you the other day


----------



## DB

Just joking fatty they do look bigger to be fair!


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> Unpumped? Yeah no sh1t pmsl :lol:
> 
> Saw another pic of you the other day


Such a tiny bald d1ckhead 



DB said:


> Just joking fatty they do look bigger to be fair!


Damn right they do, we need to do a sesh at physique together, although ill feel bad when I'm lifting double your weights..... Ill try to make it look harder than it is for you, save a bit of face.


----------



## Chelsea

2ml of decatest tonight, went in like a dream, think WC must have done something new as I barely needed to push the syringe the oil was that smooth, remembered it before being a bit thicker.

Good times 

Chest was lovely 130kg on incline bench for 6 reps and that was my 3rd set


----------



## Chelsea

Another quick gun shot pic as I haven't done the standard poses in a while:


----------



## Chelsea

Quick shot of the calves too and before anyone says..... They're not odd socks, they're just different


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Another quick gun shot pic as I haven't done the standard poses in a while:


Looking well mate....


----------



## MiXiN

Great journal, Phil.

Seems you've got straight back at it after your hol's.

Looking good mate, and keep up the good work.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Looking well mate....


Hahahahaha you bell end!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha you bell end!


Glad you like it :beer:

Balls deep last night.....?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Glad you like it :beer:
> 
> Balls deep last night.....?


Absolutely no chance! No point anymore mate.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Absolutely no chance! No point anymore mate.


There's always the dog if things get desperate :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Absolutely no chance! No point anymore mate.


Give her a night with me, she'll be begging for you


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Looking well mate....


PMSL!!!! :lol:

Glasses suit you @Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea

MiXiN said:


> Great journal, Phil.
> 
> Seems you've got straight back at it after your hol's.
> 
> Looking good mate, and keep up the good work.


Thanks mate  haha yea mate I couldn't leave the gym too long, it was almost 2 weeks and that was long enough.



danMUNDY said:


> There's always the dog if things get desperate :whistling:


Almost did haha!



Sharpy76 said:


> PMSL!!!! :lol:
> 
> Glasses suit you @Chelsea


Hahaha a burka would suit you hahaha!


----------



## Chelsea

Not sure if this will embed right as I'm on my phone but this is evidence of 25kg dumbell raises with good form


----------



## Chelsea

Doms in my traps are savage due to this:










300kg x 10 reps 

Will post the rest now.


----------



## Chelsea

Shoulders yesterday:

8min warmup on treadmill speed 7.0kph with incline of 1.5 - must do this every session as im noticeably better at lifting with this warmup.

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

40kg x 10 - could have done about 15 reps on this, felt like nothing.

45kg x 10 - bit harder.

50kg's x 7 - spot on the last 2 but ever so slightly.

20kg drop set x 12 reps.

*Seated Machine Shoulder Press:*

Think I had 2 plates on there and did 10 reps then added a 5 for another 10reps then added another 5kg and did 8 reps with rest pause for the last couple.

*Shrugs:*

170kg x 12 - warmup

220kg x 10

260kh x 10

300kg x 10 - as above post says, traps are so sore its unreal, as is my chest still from Friday although doing shoulders loosened that out.

*Lat Raises:*

22.5kg's x 12 - used to start with 20kg's.

25kg's x 12 - video in above post.

27kg's x 8 - form was off as I was ruined from doing the 25kg's/

12kg's immediate drop set x 12

*Rear Delt Machine:*/U]

105kg x 12 - too easy so switched to full stack.

119kg x 12

119kg x 12.

Was an awesome session, felt very strong right the way through and I was ruined by the end of it, 300kg shrugs is even harder now as the squat rack at the new gym is a lot lower than the last one but it still felt easy enough which is good.

Rear delts I think I will have to do on dumbells first to pre exhaust then use the machine as I really like it.

Lat raises are up in weight and I feel the form is good too.

Legs tonight so that should be the next 3 days of me in pain with legs and my traps! Training is really rolling now


----------



## B4PJS

Nice session ya ****! :wub:


----------



## Chelsea

This meal should have been at 10:30 but I'm on my own at work so a lot to do:

250g spag 230g Bol


----------



## B4PJS

Your bol to spag ratio is too low mate. More bol needed!


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> This meal should have been at 10:30 but I'm on my own at work so a lot to do:
> 
> 250g spag 230g Bol


that just normal white pasta? also what u use for sauce on that?


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Your bol to spag ratio is too low mate. More bol needed!


Slowly upping my protein intake mate, last week it was 200g meat so this week it will be around 220g -230g.



Sambuca said:


> that just normal white pasta?


Yes mate


----------



## Chelsea

Off home from work to go take the pup out and feed her, see you in an hr


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Off home from work to go take the pup out and feed her, see you in an hr


Have a quick danger w.ank mate


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Have a quick danger w.ank mate


Hahaha not in front of the pup.....I may do at work, i'll print off one of @Keeks rear shots from a show to help haha


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha not in front of the pup.....I may do at work, i'll print off one of @Keeks rear shots from a show to help haha


 mg: You leave my a$$ alone, you non-perv. :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha not in front of the pup.....I may do at work, i'll print off one of @Keeks rear shots from a show to help haha


Last time I tried that i'd finished before the printer got to her hamstrings. Was a good day tbh.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: You *leave my a$$ alone*, you non-perv. :whistling:


I don't believe for one second that you mean that 



R0BLET said:


> Last time I tried that i'd finished before the printer got to her hamstrings. Was a good day tbh.


Haha you got that far, you beat me mate


----------



## Keeks

mg: mg: mg: I'm off!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I don't believe for one second that you mean that
> 
> Haha you got that far, you beat me mate


 @Keeks couldn't handle the GN men 

I know!! Usually I see her ankles and BOOOM!!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: mg: mg: I'm off!


Smell ok to me :blink:


----------



## Chelsea

Off to the gym in a minute to do legs so that's gonna be me walking like I've basically been gay raped (not by Roblet because I doubt id feel that).

If anyone wants to give me a sports massage post workout then feel free (women only)


----------



## Glais

have a good one!


----------



## Chelsea

I was literally holding my head in my hands after tonight's session and I'm lying in bed now with my legs feeling dead and already a bit sore!

Will post the session up tomoz. Just about to take zma's for the first time in about 5 years haha


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I was literally holding my head in my hands after tonight's session and I'm lying in bed now with my legs feeling dead and already a bit sore!
> 
> Will post the session up tomoz. Just about to take zma's for the first time in about 5 years haha


 :lol: You big girl! :tongue: Sounds like you had a good session.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Quick snap of the wheels this morning, unpumped and no food either:


why is there a sparrow in your bedroom?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: You big girl! :tongue: Sounds like you had a good session.


 mg: I suppose at least you called me big  it was a good session mini-me and im sore already and that's only going to get worse unless I get massaged asap :whistling:



Suprakill4 said:


> why is there a sparrow in your bedroom?


Hahahahaha, yea it flew in, I blended it and ate it, protein is key mate, you'll understand when you start training


----------



## Suprakill4

DB said:


> Unpumped? Yeah no sh1t pmsl :lol:
> 
> Saw another pic of you the other day


Lmfao!!!!

Yeah mine don't look bad to say I don't train -










Lol. Fully expect chest pics to shut me up.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Lmfao!!!!
> 
> Yeah mine don't look bad to say I don't train -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Fully expect chest pics to shut me up.


Hahaha looking awesome mate!

Chest you say.....


----------



## TELBOR

I'd do you both :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha looking awesome mate!
> 
> Chest you say.....


Mental mate. Awesome. Imagine my legs on your torso, you would look amazing instead of mediocre! lmao.

good work mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Mental mate. Awesome. Imagine my legs on your torso, you would look amazing instead of mediocre! lmao.
> 
> good work mate.


Hahahahahaha! You're kinda right it would look awesome, although my legs are on their way up now


----------



## Chelsea

Just in case you missed the chest I thought i'd post it at stage level condition too


----------



## B4PJS

Lovely titties @Chelsea, how much did the implants cost? :wub:

@Suprakill4, can I steal your legs please?


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Lovely titties @Chelsea, how much did the implants cost? :wub:
> 
> @Suprakill4, can I steal your legs please?


More than you can imagine because as you can see I chose the biggest most massive size hahahaha


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Just in case you missed the chest I thought i'd post it at stage level condition too
> 
> View attachment 134299
> View attachment 134300


Could do with some dental floss, thanks for the reminder.

:lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Dominate both those poses mate, legs up to par this year going to be great to see what you can bring stage time!


----------



## Suprakill4

B4PJS said:


> Lovely titties @Chelsea, how much did the implants cost? :wub:
> 
> @Suprakill4, can I steal your legs please?


Yes mate take them. They look silly against my sh1t upper body anyway lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Just in case you missed the chest I thought i'd post it at stage level condition too
> 
> View attachment 134299
> View attachment 134300


They are fcuking awesome pics mate. Im gonna have one as my phone screen saver i envy you that much. it was phil heath but nope, you are replacing him lmao.


----------



## B4PJS

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes mate take them. They look silly against my sh1t upper body anyway lol.


  Cheers buddy, will be over later today to collect them :lol:


----------



## splifon1

hi dont judge me but im after making a huge mistake i need help please in feb i decided to go on test 400 for 7 weeks then i stopped for a month and did a 8 week sustanon 250 cycle i no there long esters im 22 and im worried i might be on hrt or something for life will i be ok please help


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes mate take them. They look silly against my sh1t upper body anyway lol.


Mate you don't have a sh1t upper body you know im only messing! Your avi looks awesome, just keep working at it and more size will come 



R0BLET said:


> Could do with some dental floss, thanks for the reminder.
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: hahahaha such a knob! 



Bad Alan said:


> Dominate both those poses mate, legs up to par this year going to be great to see what you can bring stage time!


Thanks mate  I have to say I think side chest and my back shots are my best ones  legs are getting a hammering mate especially with all this new equipment for me to smash them with so hopefully they grow and more importantly catch up.



Suprakill4 said:


> They are fcuking awesome pics mate. Im gonna have one as my phone screen saver i envy you that much. it was phil heath but nope, you are replacing him lmao.


Hahahahahaha! Picsornohomoscreensaver 

Thanks mate


----------



## Chelsea

splifon1 said:


> hi dont judge me but im after making a huge mistake i need help please in feb i decided to go on test 400 for 7 weeks then i stopped for a month and did a 8 week sustanon 250 cycle i no there long esters im 22 and im worried i might be on hrt or something for life will i be ok please help


Haha no worries mate, make a thread in the relevant section and we can help you as much as we can


----------



## Suprakill4

No my upper is sh1t in comparison mate and i know it. But im doing what i can and thats all that can be asked. Now wrist fracture feels pretty ok ill be hitting it big time again!


----------



## splifon1

i dont no how to only new to this site can you please give me adivce im going out of my mind


----------



## Chelsea

splifon1 said:


> i dont no how to only new to this site can you please give me adivce im going out of my mind


Go here mate: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/

Then click Post New Thread at the top, write a title then put your question in the body of the message and post, that way the whole forum can see it and help


----------



## TELBOR

splifon1 said:


> i dont no how to only new to this site can you please give me adivce im going out of my mind


10ml of Tren will sort it mate 

That's a joke BTW :lol:

Do as @Chelsea said, explain the situation and concerns and people will help out.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> *10ml of Tren will sort it mate *
> 
> That's a joke BTW :lol:
> 
> Do as @Chelsea said, explain the situation and concerns and people will help out.


ED I hope! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> ED I hope! :lol:


Of course ED.

Fcuk me imagine the results PMSL

You think the sides may outweigh the gainz brah?


----------



## Tom90

Chelsea said:


> Just in case you missed the chest I thought i'd post it at stage level condition too
> 
> View attachment 134299
> View attachment 134300


Amazing! Serious question, ever considered coaching?


----------



## Glais

sik log Chelsea sub'd


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Of course ED.
> 
> Fcuk me imagine the results PMSL
> 
> You think the sides may outweigh the gainz brah?


I think the results would be a prison sentence haha!



Tom90 said:


> Amazing! Serious question, ever considered coaching?


That's very flattering mate thanks very much although I haven't considered it, well certainly not yet anyway, ive only done 2 shows and whilst I won my last one I still feel like I have a lot to learn when it comes to prep and getting someone ready for a show 



Glais said:


> sik log Chelsea sub'd


  thanks mate, glad you're enjoying it :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> That's very flattering mate thanks very much although I haven't considered it, well certainly not yet anyway, ive only done 2 shows and whilst I won my last one I still feel like I have a lot to learn when it comes to prep and getting someone ready for a show


You can coach me yoof! I'll be your guinea pig


----------



## Chelsea

Right a nice rest day yesterday although my legs were even more sore and I was genuinely exhausted when I got home.

This was the leg session:

*Leg Press:*

Worked my way up from 3 plates (25kg plates).

150kg slow reps x 12 - obviously too light.

200kg x 12

250kg x 12

290kg x 10

330kg x 8 - haven't done a weight like this in a while, I personally didn't think it was that much as it was only 7 plates (2 of which are 20kg's hence the maths) but 2 lads who went on it next called me a beast so I guess it cant be that light haha 

*Hack Squat:*

50kg x 12 - ar$e as far down as possible and once again very slow reps, trying to focus on time under tension, mind muscle connection all whilst pyramiding the weight up.

90kg x 12

110kg x 12 - doesn't sound a lot on this but the way the machine is designed, trust me my quads were killing.

120kg x 10

*Leg Extension:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

112kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack - this was sickening.

*Seated Plate Loaded Hammy Curl:*

First time I used this at the new gym and its amazing!

25kg x 12 - once again not crazy heavy but because of the design and slow reps its enough.

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12 last few were half reps.

*Standing Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

3 plates x 12 on both legs

4 plates x 12 on both legs

5 plates x 10 on both legs

*Seated Calves:*

45kg x 12

55kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12 - think this is a pb

*Standing Calf Raises:*

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 10

12 plates x 8

12 plates x 8

Back over to the leg extension as if my quads weren't dead enough:

77kg x 10

63kg x 12

49kg x 15 - had to stop at 10 to breathe as quads were on fire, then did the last 5 and jumped off like a complete retard who was learning to walk again!

Amazing session, quads, hammies and calves are all still sore 2 days later just sitting at my desk so I may have to make legs a Monday thing so that I can be fresh and not sore so I can incorporate deads into my back sessions again.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You can coach me yoof! I'll be your guinea pig


You will always be my lifelike blow up doll.

Consider yourself coached mate:



That will be £200


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Right a nice rest day yesterday although my legs were even more sore and I was genuinely exhausted when I got home.
> 
> This was the leg session:
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> Worked my way up from 3 plates (25kg plates).
> 
> 150kg slow reps x 12 - obviously too light.
> 
> 200kg x 12
> 
> 250kg x 12
> 
> 290kg x 10
> 
> 330kg x 8 - haven't done a weight like this in a while, I personally didn't think it was that much as it was only 7 plates (2 of which are 20kg's hence the maths) but 2 lads who went on it next called me a beast so I guess it cant be that light haha
> 
> *Hack Squat:*
> 
> 50kg x 12 - ar$e as far down as possible and once again very slow reps, trying to focus on time under tension, mind muscle connection all whilst pyramiding the weight up.
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 12 - doesn't sound a lot on this but the way the machine is designed, trust me my quads were killing.
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 98kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 112kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12 - full stack - this was sickening.
> 
> *Seated Plate Loaded Hammy Curl:*
> 
> First time I used this at the new gym and its amazing!
> 
> 25kg x 12 - once again not crazy heavy but because of the design and slow reps its enough.
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12 last few were half reps.
> 
> *Standing Single Leg Hammy Curls:/B]*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 3 plates x 12 on both legs*
> 
> *
> 4 plates x 12 on both legs*
> 
> *
> 5 plates x 10 on both legs*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> **Seated Calves:*
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12 - think this is a pb
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises:*
> 
> 10 plates x 12
> 
> 11 plates x 10
> 
> 12 plates x 8
> 
> 12 plates x 8
> 
> Back over to the leg extension as if my quads weren't dead enough:
> 
> 77kg x 10
> 
> 63kg x 12
> 
> 49kg x 15 - had to stop at 10 to breathe as quads were on fire, then did the last 5 and jumped off like a complete retard who was learning to walk again!
> 
> Amazing session, quads, hammies and calves are all still sore 2 days later just sitting at my desk so I may have to make legs a Monday thing so that I can be fresh and not sore so I can incorporate deads into my back sessions again.


massive session there mate lol


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> massive session there mate lol


Told you I was smashing them, I will make my wheels like my chest  just never had the equipment mate.


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Told you I was smashing them, I will make my wheels like my chest  just never had the equipment mate.


oh ye new gym isnt it? how u finding it?

my legs are still ruined from tuesday. got back and had to walk dog. i forgot it was 140steps down in to the woods lol


----------



## Sambuca

p.s if your legs get as big as your chest where the fk u gonna get clothes to fit? lol


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You will always be my lifelike blow up doll.
> 
> Consider yourself coached mate:
> 
> View attachment 134422
> 
> 
> That will be £200


Can I pay in stamps....

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> p.s if your legs get as big as your chest where the fk u gonna get clothes to fit? lol


Jacamo the fat fcuk!


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> oh ye new gym isnt it? how u finding it?
> 
> my legs are still ruined from tuesday. got back and had to walk dog. i forgot it was 140steps down in to the woods lol


Really good mate I love it, get to train on my own so I train really quick and intense with no idle chat, machines are so much better too and the variety is great as well.

I had the same problem yesterday mate, had to take the pup out and my legs were killing, we went for a 45 min walk then both came home and napped together for half hr haha 



Sambuca said:


> p.s if your legs get as big as your chest where the fk u gonna get clothes to fit? lol


This is actually becoming an issue already, I have chinos on at work today and they keep sticking to my legs so I have to keep pulling them down so it doesn't look like I have ankle swingers haha.



R0BLET said:


> Can I pay in stamps....
> 
> :lol:


Hahaha! Only if I can stamp on you!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Jacamo the fat fcuk!


I almost reported this for abuse! The day I shop there is the day I give up on life! All saints do XXL so im safe for the moment


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I almost reported this for abuse! The day I shop there is the day I give up on life! All saints do XXL so im safe for the moment


PMSL.

All saints.... this you;



:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> PMSL.
> 
> All saints.... this you;
> 
> View attachment 134430
> 
> 
> :lol:


Hahaha! All Saints are well nice mate, I don't expect you to understand this but.....

Style never goes out of fashion


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha! All Saints are well nice mate, I don't expect you to understand this but.....
> 
> Style never goes out of fashion


LOL, tbh I do like All Saints.

I like my clothes, but its a c.unt finding stuff cut right. Guess its a night mare for you big [email protected]!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

All saints is a bag of **** ad rather wear a giant sock,

The best tshirts I've owned have been Acne, Lindburg;

I get most of my clothes (wear a vest 80% of the year) from asos lol


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> All saints is a bag of **** ad rather wear a giant sock,
> 
> The best tshirts I've owned have been Acne, Lindburg;
> 
> I get most of my clothes (wear a vest 80% of the year) from asos lol


Yeah I like asos too. Cheap and cheerful lol

Best Tee's I have for fit are V Westwood, love em!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Zara for shirts


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> LOL, tbh I do like All Saints.
> 
> I like my clothes, but its a c.unt finding stuff cut right. Guess its a night mare for you big [email protected]!!


Not enough space around the tyre mate? hahahahahahahahaha



marknorthumbria said:


> All saints is a bag of **** ad rather wear a giant sock,
> 
> The best tshirts I've owned have been Acne, Lindburg;
> 
> I get most of my clothes (wear a vest 80% of the year) from asos lol


Vests are reserved for holidays, festivals and very hot weather you massive ****! I don't even like wearing vests in the gym.

I will not have that said about All Saints, they make what already looks massive and good looking even better haha!

Asos? *A*s *S*oon as i got *O*n his cock i *S*lid down it 

Nah i like their stuff too but its a pain when its the wrong size and you have to send it back etc at least All Saints i know im either XL: or XXL


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> Zara for shirts


Nothing fits me there.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Nothing fits me there.


Shouldn't get so fat then! What's your stage weight


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> Zara for shirts


Primark or H&M for work shirts lol



Chelsea said:


> Not enough space around the tyre mate? hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Vests are reserved for holidays, festivals and very hot weather you massive ****! I don't even like wearing vests in the gym.
> 
> I will not have that said about All Saints, they make what already looks massive and good looking even better haha!
> 
> Asos? *A*s *S*oon as i got *O*n his cock i *S*lid down it
> 
> Nah i like their stuff too but its a pain when its the wrong size and you have to send it back etc at least All Saints i know im either XL: or XXL


Fat c.unt 

I don't like wearing a vest outside the gym, can't pull it off tbh - zero chest


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> Shouldn't get so fat then! What's your stage weight


About 8st...



:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> Shouldn't get so fat then! What's your stage weight


Haha :lol: when i was backstage completely depleted and no water for 20 hrs i was 14st 13lbs as below:



OOoooooosh


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Haha :lol: when i was backstage completely depleted and no water for 20 hrs i was 14st 13lbs as below:
> 
> View attachment 134435
> View attachment 134436
> View attachment 134437
> 
> 
> OOoooooosh


20 hours water cut is unnessecary matey in my opinion, last time I did a water manip I only cut 3hrs pre

That's a good low as **** bf weight though probably just a little heavier than me, how tall are ya?


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> 20 hours water cut is unnessecary matey in my opinion, last time I did a water manip I only cut 3hrs pre
> 
> That's a good low as **** bf weight though probably just a little heavier than me, how tall are ya?


Yeah @Chelsea, listen to Jay Cutler here :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria

R0BLET said:


> Yeah @Chelsea, listen to Jay Cutler here :lol:


Ur getting too cocky recently! Go back to your hole!


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> Ur getting too cocky recently! Go back to your hole!


U wot m8...

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view2/3667387/*****-what-you-say-o.gif&key=b883b2c2beebb79de60fce10ffcb6589de74030ee6cfd2637a067dfe51d94d96


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> 20 hours water cut is unnessecary matey in my opinion, last time I did a water manip I only cut 3hrs pre
> 
> That's a good low as **** bf weight though probably just a little heavier than me, how tall are ya?


Im 6ft 1" mate. Did you do a show?

I gotta say there is no way i would leave it so late mate, the water manipulation was spot on imho, i was very dry and didn't sweat a drop even on stage, i feel i could have filled out more on carbs but that's all about trial and error, i would rather have been a bit flatter but cut rather than spilled over and be smooth.

3hr water cut wouldn't be enough time to make a difference.



R0BLET said:


> Yeah @Chelsea, listen to Jay Cutler here :lol:


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Im 6ft 1" mate. Did you do a show?
> 
> I gotta say there is no way i would leave it so late mate, the water manipulation was spot on imho, i was very dry and didn't sweat a drop even on stage, i feel i could have filled out more on carbs but that's all about trial and error, i would rather have been a bit flatter but cut rather than spilled over and be smooth.
> 
> 3hr water cut wouldn't be enough time to make a difference.
> 
> Hahahahahahaha


3 hrs was for the fullest look possible allowing for the biggest pump not bb show was more physique ...

but its just what ive read about the full day before water cut even in bb shows but have no proof, just what jp said also is the old way to do it but not necessarily the best. at the same time everyone is different though and i will soon see if i fvuk up in my first comp next year ha!


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> 3 hrs was for the fullest look possible allowing for the biggest pump not bb show was more physique ...
> 
> but its just what ive read about the full day before water cut even in bb shows but have no proof, just what jp said also is the old way to do it but not necessarily the best. at the same time everyone is different though and i will soon see if i fvuk up in my first comp next year ha!


Fair play mate and it is a case of what works for someone doesn't mean it will work for someone else so there is no harm in trying.

Only problem i'd have with that method is that if you started to feel that you were not looking as good it would be too late to do much, if anything about it, you know what i mean?

At least with the 20hr water cut, i got to go to sleep, check the mirror, eat steak and eggs with dry white wine, check mirror again, introduce some carbs etc just gives you plenty of time to dial things right in.

Where did you come in the physique show? With that face prob last right?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Fair play mate and it is a case of what works for someone doesn't mean it will work for someone else so there is no harm in trying.
> 
> Only problem i'd have with that method is that if you started to feel that you were not looking as good it would be too late to do much, if anything about it, you know what i mean?
> 
> At least with the 20hr water cut, i got to go to sleep, check the mirror, eat steak and eggs with dry white wine, check mirror again, introduce some carbs etc just gives you plenty of time to dial things right in.
> 
> Where did you come in the physique show? With that face prob last right?


First pal I am mr grovenors casino 2013 to you ha ha ha


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> 3 hrs was for the fullest look possible allowing for the biggest pump not bb show was more physique ...
> 
> but its just what ive read about the full day before water cut even in bb shows but have no proof, just what jp said also is the old way to do it but not necessarily the best. at the same time everyone is different though and i will soon see if i fvuk up in my first comp next year ha!


Water manipulation can be a super a$$ to get right, and as already said, what works for one doesn't mean it will work for another, but rather have more time than not enough.

Know it's different for men & women, but following my coaches protocol which has worked for her figure girls, I didn't drop as much water as I should've done and as the other girls did, so the time after, cut water approx 24 hours pre-show and worked loads better. But I am half-camel and hold water for fun, so I need a lot of time and everything else to drop enough water to get a decent enough condition.

Just be cautious with it and if you're doing a comp, don't let the water manipulation be something that lets down the weeks/months of prep.


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> First pal I am mr grovenors casino 2013 to you ha ha ha


Hahaha what a title :lol:



Keeks said:


> Water manipulation can be a super a$$ to get right, and as already said, what works for one doesn't mean it will work for another, but rather have more time than not enough.
> 
> Know it's different for men & women, but following my coaches protocol which has worked for her figure girls, I didn't drop as much water as I should've done and as the other girls did, so the time after, cut water approx 24 hours pre-show and worked loads better. But I am half-camel and hold water for fun, so I need a lot of time and everything else to drop enough water to get a decent enough condition.
> 
> Just be cautious with it and if you're doing a comp, *don't let the water manipulation be something that lets down the weeks/months of prep.*


Completely agree. Also i think the simple methods are the best ones, some of the protocols that i have seen are so over the top and complicated its no wonder they rarely work.

My last prep with regards to water manipulation was very simple and similar to you madam i hold water for fun too......(maybe we need to sweat it out  ) so i need the extra time to get things right.

The bit in bold should be a sticky on its own haha  great point.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea massive fan of your look/physique/knowledge in general but water manipulation is all science and restricting intake is very old school and hit and miss. Trust the science and you can't fail but come in dry, I've only competed once yes but that's once part of my condition I was happy with even if I was a skinny little git 

All to do with aldosterone and sodium's action on water balance, both water and sodium should be kept high and not cut right up to show date. Small manipulations will work but even show day I had around 4litres between waking up and stepping on stage at 3pm. As you'll know how do you expect to effectively carb up without water intake? Maybe why you didn't come in as full as you wanted.

Layne explains it simpler and as good as anyone and all I've got to hand on my phone;






Good things for you to get your head into Phil is coaching is ever something you wanted to do. I honestly think most people who complain of being "watery" were simply not as lean as they thought they were.

I don't know if water manipulation and peak week changes if you were to be using a diuretic but this wasn't an issue for me. Obviously I'm very in-experienced but I do like to try understand the reasons behind the things we do.

Would be interested to see some of the top guys opinions on this and how they have changed peak weeks over the years of competing too @Pscarb @Tinytom @ah24


----------



## ah24

Bad Alan said:


> Would be interested to see some of the top guys opinions on this and how they have changed peak weeks over the years of competing too @Pscarb @Tinytom @ah24


Personally, wouldn't touch it - unless someone was using meds that made them retain water. Then I'd look into it, but still wouldn't feel comfortable.

I look at it v simply, get it right (some do) and you'll look maybe 5% better? Get it wrong and come in flat and you'll look 20% worse. For that alone I wouldn't risk it.

As Layne says in the vid - the body is v clever and regulates things by the minute.

I'm going to do a photoshoot in Nov/Dec as a bit of motivation (might do a journal) and I already know how my last week will be;

4litres of water every day

Gradually increase carbs slightly - ONLY if looking flat which depends on how hard I have to diet

Eat a meal high in fats/sodium/carbs a few hours before photos

Done.

When I competed I played with water. Woke up looking sh1t hot, veins everywhere. By stage time barely a vein in sight. Following day after drinking a shed load - looked like a road map again.


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Personally, wouldn't touch it - unless someone was using meds that made them retain water. Then I'd look into it, but still wouldn't feel comfortable.
> 
> I look at it v simply, get it right (some do) and you'll look maybe 5% better? Get it wrong and come in flat and you'll look 20% worse. For that alone I wouldn't risk it.
> 
> As Layne says in the vid - the body is v clever and regulates things by the minute.
> 
> I'm going to do a photoshoot in Nov/Dec as a bit of motivation (might do a journal) and I already know how my last week will be;
> 
> 4litres of water every day
> 
> Gradually increase carbs slightly - ONLY if looking flat which depends on how hard I have to diet
> 
> Eat a meal high in fats/sodium/carbs a few hours before photos
> 
> Done.
> 
> When I competed I played with water. Woke up looking sh1t hot, veins everywhere. By stage time barely a vein in sight. Following day after drinking a shed load - looked like a road map again.


Thanks mate, would definitely be interested to see a journal for it and get an insight into your routine etc. appreciate it can take alot of time and effort if busy work wise, even just a weekly update would be cool to see!

Didn't mess with water manip for my show we increased all week and kept in right till stage time aswell and increased sodium everyday in the week leading up to the show and on the day still had it in high amounts. Dry and vascular all day just went abit easy on carbs could've smashed more in.

I like laynes "why risk gaining 2% when you could sacrifice 50%" theory. If your lean enough you look ready from what I've seen.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Chelsea massive fan of your look/physique/knowledge in general but water manipulation is all science and restricting intake is very old school and hit and miss. Trust the science and you can't fail but come in dry, I've only competed once yes but that's once part of my condition I was happy with even if I was a skinny little git
> 
> All to do with aldosterone and sodium's action on water balance, both water and sodium should be kept high and not cut right up to show date. Small manipulations will work but even show day I had around 4litres between waking up and stepping on stage at 3pm. As you'll know how do you expect to effectively carb up without water intake? Maybe why you didn't come in as full as you wanted.
> 
> Layne explains it simpler and as good as anyone and all I've got to hand on my phone;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good things for you to get your head into Phil is coaching is ever something you wanted to do. I honestly think most people who complain of being "watery" were simply not as lean as they thought they were.
> 
> I don't know if water manipulation and peak week changes if you were to be using a diuretic but this wasn't an issue for me. Obviously I'm very in-experienced but I do like to try understand the reasons behind the things we do.
> 
> Would be interested to see some of the top guys opinions on this and how they have changed peak weeks over the years of competing too @Pscarb @Tinytom @ah24


my backup has arrived! I left this as I knew will would be able to put it in far better English than me, i have the literacy skills of a 7 year old russian


----------



## DB

Water manipulation couldn't be more different from person to person if you tried!

Some will be flat as a pancake even on a 4 hour cut, some will be watery as fcuk with a 12 hour cut, some look sick with veins everywhere from a 36hr cut.

Too many variables, trial and error is the ONLY way to get it nailed.

Don't forget electrolyte balance is far more important.

So much **** info is posted on here at times from people who have read/listened to something but never applied it to themselves.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Haha :lol: when i was backstage completely depleted and no water for 20 hrs i was 14st 13lbs as below:
> 
> View attachment 134435
> View attachment 134436
> View attachment 134437
> 
> 
> OOoooooosh


On the end pic, why do the delts look such a different chape to each other?


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> Water manipulation couldn't be more different from person to person if you tried!
> 
> Some will be flat as a pancake even on a 4 hour cut, some will be watery as fcuk with a 12 hour cut, some look sick with veins everywhere from a 36hr cut.
> 
> Too many variables, trial and error is the ONLY way to get it nailed.
> 
> Don't forget electrolyte balance is far more important.
> 
> So much **** info is posted on here at times from people who have read/listened to something but never applied it to themselves.


Couldn't agree more mate 



Suprakill4 said:


> On the end pic, why do the delts look such a different chape to each other?


Just posing mate, right delt is pulled back but i fogot about my left one haha, just a bad pic


----------



## Suprakill4

Oh right, looked like it had popped compared to the other one lol. Mad how different they look when pulled back ive never noticed mine do that will try tonight after shoulders, cant wait to train properly again!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Chelsea massive fan of your look/physique/knowledge in general but water manipulation is all science and restricting intake is very old school and hit and miss. Trust the science and you can't fail but come in dry, I've only competed once yes but that's once part of my condition I was happy with even if I was a skinny little git
> 
> All to do with aldosterone and sodium's action on water balance, both water and sodium should be kept high and not cut right up to show date. Small manipulations will work but even show day I had around 4litres between waking up and stepping on stage at 3pm. As you'll know how do you expect to effectively carb up without water intake? Maybe why you didn't come in as full as you wanted.
> 
> Layne explains it simpler and as good as anyone and all I've got to hand on my phone;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good things for you to get your head into Phil is coaching is ever something you wanted to do. I honestly think most people who complain of being "watery" were simply not as lean as they thought they were.
> 
> I don't know if water manipulation and peak week changes if you were to be using a diuretic but this wasn't an issue for me. Obviously I'm very in-experienced but I do like to try understand the reasons behind the things we do.
> 
> Would be interested to see some of the top guys opinions on this and how they have changed peak weeks over the years of competing too @Pscarb @Tinytom @ah24


Thanks mate  just watching the vid now. Something about Layne Norton really annoys me but i'll carry on watching, although the only thing is that whilst you say trust the science as DB said its so different for so many people i could have done your method and come in looking like sh1t, i just think sometimes the science isn't always the right answer its more like you have to find the answer yourself.

As for the coaching mate, someone else asked me about that but there is no way i would do it anytime soon, i have so much to learn and how could i justify myself being a coach when there are people like Pscarb who have been competing for 20years!? I don't think it would be fair to people.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh right, looked like it had popped compared to the other one lol. Mad how different they look when pulled back ive never noticed mine do that will try tonight after shoulders, cant wait to train properly again!


Haha yea mate, its almost like the left one was in full most muscular pose and my right wanted to stand loud and proud 

Train properly again? Not another prolapsed vagina...... whens the surgery mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Haha yea mate, its almost like the left one was in full most muscular pose and my right wanted to stand loud and proud
> 
> Train properly again? Not another prolapsed vagina...... whens the surgery mate


Nope, fractured wrist for the past 4 weeks


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate  just watching the vid now. Something about Layne Norton really annoys me but i'll carry on watching, although the only thing is that whilst you say trust the science as DB said its so different for so many people i could have done your method and come in looking like sh1t, i just think sometimes the science isn't always the right answer its more like you have to find the answer yourself.
> 
> As for the coaching mate, someone else asked me about that but there is no way i would do it anytime soon, i have so much to learn and how could i justify myself being a coach when there are people like Pscarb who have been competing for 20years!? I don't think it would be fair to people.


Haha layne is a gimp I agree but knows his ****! That vid clears alot of basic knowledge about aldosterone, sodium, how fluid moves around cells and how this all affects carb up etc so is worth watching.

Your condition at last show was v good so can't knock that, as you said yourself though could've been fuller and this short vid may explain a little about how you could achieve that.

I saw the coaching mentioned which is why I said it, not saying you should do it now but this is stuff that's good to know and understand if in the future it's something you'd want to do. I just think the old water fashioned water and sodium manip is outdated now and very hit and miss. Do what works though no doubt mate!


----------



## Tom90

Maybe I shouldn't have used the word 'coach', really I should've approached it from another angle, like offering guidance and advice.

You're only a few years older than me and in amazing shape. I think you'd definitely be able to offer good guidance and advice to someone who wants to work for it.

Now I'll stop being a lickar5e:lol:


----------



## Huntingground

Dunno about water manipulation, I deal in Guinness manipulation but you defo look good @Chelsea mate.

Well done.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Nope, fractured wrist for the past 4 weeks


Serious bad times mate! Hope it's sorted soon.



Bad Alan said:


> Haha layne is a gimp I agree but knows his ****! That vid clears alot of basic knowledge about aldosterone, sodium, how fluid moves around cells and how this all affects carb up etc so is worth watching.
> 
> Your condition at last show was v good so can't knock that, as you said yourself though could've been fuller and this short vid may explain a little about how you could achieve that.
> 
> I saw the coaching mentioned which is why I said it, not saying you should do it now but this is stuff that's good to know and understand if in the future it's something you'd want to do. I just think the old water fashioned water and sodium manip is outdated now and very hit and miss. Do what works though no doubt mate!


Haha he is a proper gimp! But you're right mate its good to get an insight as to what goes on and I love learning about stuff like that so it's all good.

I reckon with looking fuller I could have take on more carbs and more fats on the day but as I was worried about spilling over I kept it minimal..... Luckily I still won 



Tom90 said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have used the word 'coach', really I should've approached it from another angle, like offering guidance and advice.
> 
> You're only a few years older than me and in amazing shape. I think you'd definitely be able to offer good guidance and advice to someone who wants to work for it.
> 
> Now I'll stop being a lickar5e:lol:


Hahaha nah keep it coming mate I have an overinflated ego anyway so this just feeds it 

I know what you mean though mate and I do help a fair few, usually via pm or email just for little pointers and to help them along mentally too, don't charge though as its never that in depth although I'd defo charge @R0BLET though he needs a lot of help 



Huntingground said:


> Dunno about water manipulation, I deal in Guinness manipulation but you defo look good @Chelsea mate.
> 
> Well done.


Hahahaha! Did you mean Guinness intoxication mate 

Thanks though  still a way to go to get to where I want to be but it's a marathon not a sprint (unlike a good SHIC haha).


----------



## Huntingground

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! Did you mean Guinness intoxication mate
> 
> Thanks though  still a way to go to get to where I want to be but it's a marathon not a sprint (unlike a good SHIC haha).


SHIC II coming up, designed by JW and training designed by Bulldog. No fck ups this time 

WHat's the plan. How heavy are you now and where do you want to get too?

Also, where have you buried Queenie?


----------



## Chelsea

You can't see too well but I thought my delts were looking decent when I sat down on this so I pic whored myself again on the sly


----------



## Bad Alan

That's true and reminds me you still owe me the trophy for a weekend !!!! 

Can't fault how you looked mate as I said earlier, nailed it.


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> SHIC II coming up, designed by JW and training designed by Bulldog. No fck ups this time
> 
> WHat's the plan. How heavy are you now and where do you want to get too?
> 
> Also, where have you buried Queenie?


Haha I thought you might be as I saw you priming you cheeky bugger!

Sounds like a nice plan mate. Can't wait to see your doses haha.

I'm about 111kg - 113kg mate, haven't weighed in a while but I never drop under 111kg. Not that heavy I know but I like to stay leaner these days 

Would love to get to around 18 and a half stone, whatever that is in kg's. Basically just be huge.

Still never used HGH or slin so I have plenty to experiment with 

Queenie? I think I heard a knock in my cupboard earlier, think that mean I need to feed her....

Some man meat


----------



## Suprakill4

Cheers mate. Trained delts today and it felt fine so time to nail it and get back on track.

Your front delts look pumped on that pic!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> That's true and reminds me you still owe me the trophy for a weekend !!!!
> 
> Can't fault how you looked mate as I said earlier, nailed it.


Ill come visit you northern girls and bring it along mate, you could take it out on a night out.... Ill lens you the medal too, give you an idea as to what it's like to be me for a day....

Awesome


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Ill come visit you northern girls and bring it along mate, you could take it out on a night out.... Ill lens you the medal too, give you an idea as to what it's like to be me for a day....
> 
> Awesome


Haha sounds like a plan to me! Might have to get a padded bra to complete my Chelsea disguise


----------



## Huntingground

Chelsea said:


> Haha I thought you might be as I saw you priming you cheeky bugger!
> 
> Sounds like a nice plan mate. Can't wait to see your doses haha.
> 
> I'm about 111kg - 113kg mate, haven't weighed in a while but I never drop under 111kg. Not that heavy I know but I like to stay leaner these days
> 
> Would love to get to around 18 and a half stone, whatever that is in kg's. Basically just be huge.
> 
> Still never used HGH or slin so I have plenty to experiment with
> 
> Queenie? I think I heard a knock in my cupboard earlier, think that mean I need to feed her....
> 
> Some man meat


Good man, all is revealed in journal, take a look.

You are much heavier than I thought, I am 119KG at moment, was 127KG (20st) but prime/cut is working well.

I'm on way over to beat the cupboard door down


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Haha sounds like a plan to me! Might have to get a padded bra to complete my Chelsea disguise


Hahahaha! Do they do pads that big 



Huntingground said:


> Good man, all is revealed in journal, take a look.
> 
> You are much heavier than I thought, I am 119KG at moment, was 127KG (20st) but prime/cut is working well.
> 
> I'm on way over to beat the cupboard door down


I will sub accordingly as everyone loves a high dose!

You trying to say I look lighter than that, ill go ahead and cry myself to sleep tonight now! 

119kg is heavy enough mate Christ! Hope this one goes better, just mind that back mate, at your age you need to be careful hahaha 

You work in London don't you? At least it's not far although can I go first because the 8kg difference might make me seem inferior haha!


----------



## Huntingground

Chelsea said:


> I will sub accordingly as everyone loves a high dose!
> 
> You trying to say I look lighter than that, ill go ahead and cry myself to sleep tonight now!
> 
> 119kg is heavy enough mate Christ! Hope this one goes better, just mind that back mate, at your age you need to be careful hahaha
> 
> You work in London don't you? At least it's not far although can I go first because the 8kg difference might make me seem inferior haha!


Cheers mate, you must have weighed a lot less on stage which are pics which I remember. Fancy a sesh in Canary Wharf, any time? I can sort it out no worries, where are you based?

Haahaa, I am a master this year so may enter some PL master comps if this SHIC works out


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, you must have weighed a lot less on stage which are pics which I remember. Fancy a sesh in Canary Wharf, any time? I can sort it out no worries, where are you based?
> 
> Haahaa, I am a master this year so may enter some PL master comps if this SHIC works out


On stage I was 14st 13lbs mate!! Haha sounds so light!

A master? Does that mean you have a bus pass now 

I'm in Epsom mate you know it? Definitely up for a session, I'm useless with London but I'm sure I could find my way to canary wharf somehow.

Or could train at my gym too? Up to you mate, ill show you how us youthful boys train


----------



## Huntingground

Chelsea said:


> On stage I was 14st 13lbs mate!! Haha sounds so light!
> 
> A master? Does that mean you have a bus pass now
> 
> I'm in Epsom mate you know it? Definitely up for a session, I'm useless with London but I'm sure I could find my way to canary wharf somehow.
> 
> Or could train at my gym too? Up to you mate, ill show you how us youthful boys train


Pencil Neck, that is all 

Epsom is for getting fcked watching the Derby isn't it.

I have Herts Strongest Man (Novices) on Oct 3rd so will be sorted afterwards. Let's sort it then

Where is Queenie again


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> Pencil Neck, that is all
> 
> Epsom is for getting fcked watching the Derby isn't it.
> 
> I have Herts Strongest Man (Novices) on Oct 3rd so will be sorted afterwards. Let's sort it then
> 
> Where is Queenie again


Hahaha a pencil case maybe!

Yep that's the one, the world greatest flat race for the queen to visit too 

I'm game mate, pm me your number or something (nohomo).

Ill see if @RXQueenie wants to make it a threesome..... For training of course


----------



## Glais

Where you get your vests from mate? they look quality


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha a pencil case maybe!
> 
> Yep that's the one, the world greatest flat race for the queen to visit too
> 
> I'm game mate, pm me your number or something (nohomo).
> 
> Ill see if @RXQueenie wants to make it a threesome..... For training of course


Beasted by two bodybuilders in a gym...?

Yeah im up for that 

Thanks for letting me out of the cupboard Phil.... But I'm hungry for that meat again


----------



## Chelsea

Glais said:


> Where you get your vests from mate? they look quality


Haha you random beast! I'll have a check of the label when I get home mate think that one might have been Republic and it could have been a Soul Cal vest (obviously super xxxxxxl just like Ronnie).



RXQueenie said:


> Beasted by two bodybuilders in a gym...?
> 
> Yeah im up for that
> 
> Thanks for letting me out of the cupboard Phil.... But I'm hungry for that meat again


Hahahaha  no worries at all, i'll sort out some dinner for you :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

So this morning:

6 x medium free range eggs - *42g protein, 39g fat - 528cals.*

2 slices wholemeal seeded bread - *8.8g protein, 37g carbs, 5.8g fats - 244 cals.*

2 scoops @GoNutrition Maple Syrup and Pancake whey - *40g protein, 2.4g carbs, 3g fat - 192 cals.*

2 x GoNutrition fish oils.

2 x GoNutrition Ultiman.

Totals:

Protein - 90.8g

Carbs - 39.4g

Fat - 47.8g

Cals - 964

Not a bad start to the day


----------



## B4PJS

Didn't realise you were in Epsom mate, am over in Cobham quite a lot at the mother-in-laws. Might have to sort out a training session and leave my wife and her mum gardening one weekend


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night:

*Weighted Chins:*

10kg x 10

15kg x 10 - last couple were jerked up.

15kg x 8

Bodyweight x 12

*Bent Over Rows:*

120kg x 12

140kg x 10

160kg x 10

*Seated Hammer Strength Low Row:*

3 Plates x 10

3.5 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

*Underhand Hammer Strength Row:*

2 plates x 12

2.5 plates x 12

2.5 plates x 12

*Seated Row:*

98kg x 12

112kg x 10

*Close Grip Lat Pull Down:*

98kg x 12

112kg x 8

Done - was exhausted by the end of it.


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Didn't realise you were in Epsom mate, am over in Cobham quite a lot at the mother-in-laws. Might have to sort out a training session and leave my wife and her mum gardening one weekend


Ahh yea that's not far at all mate.

Haha lets do it! I bet you love any excuse to leave the wife :thumb:


----------



## Glais

sweet ill have to have a look at those shops later  btw you eat the whole egg all the time or does it change?


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Ahh yea that's not far at all mate.
> 
> Haha lets do it! I bet you love any excuse to leave the wife :thumb:


 :lol: I do like spending time with her actually, it just gets a bit boring when her and her mum are nattering away :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Glais said:


> sweet ill have to have a look at those shops later  btw you eat the whole egg all the time or does it change?


Never changes mate, always the whole egg, you lose half the protein getting rid of the yolk plus all the good fats.



B4PJS said:


> :lol: I do like spending time with her actually, it just gets a bit boring when *her and her mum are nattering away * :lol:


Hahaha that does sound sh1te.

Always good that you like spending time with her though :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Never changes mate, always the whole egg, you lose half the protein getting rid of the yolk plus all the good fats.
> 
> Hahaha that does sound sh1te.
> 
> Always good that you like spending time with her though :thumb:


Yeah, I am blessed with her to be honest. Things have also got even better since she came off the depot jab after 5 years of being on it! Progesterone really ****s women up!


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, I am blessed with her to be honest. Things have also got even better since she came off the depot jab after 5 years of being on it! Progesterone really ****s women up!


Completely agree, women are so much nicer off the pill/jab/implant.

On it its like they've jabbed 3g of Tren and eaten 100mg Halo.


----------



## Huntingground

RXQueenie said:


> Beasted by two bodybuilders in a gym...?
> 
> Yeah im up for that
> 
> Thanks for letting me out of the cupboard Phil.... But I'm hungry for that meat again


Haahaa, Queenie is back. Where have you been lady?


----------



## tonyc74

Went over to physique warehouse tonight, good gym jus not keen on leaving my car outside its like the set of shameless round there lol !


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> Went over to physique warehouse tonight, good gym jus not keen on leaving my car outside its like the set of shameless round there lol !


Hahaha it is a little bit like that, I was concerned for my Ray Bans if im honest but its actually fine apart from the overwhelming feeling of something rapey going on pretty nearby haha!


----------



## Chelsea

Quick update......well I haven't been this sore in such a long time, ruined chest on Friday and I did arms on Sat and I have never felt pain like it, the DOMS are incredible I cant even pose my biceps in the mirror because they are that sore, same for my Triceps too, will list both workouts in a min.

Continuing the protein tapering up, week 1 back from hols was 200g per meal, week 2 was 220g per meal and this week I just hit 240g per meal.

Pinned 2.5ml WC Decatest in my right delt on Saturday night so that's 750mg test and 500mg deca, little bit of pip but purely because I was shaking like a leaf due to the arms session haha.


----------



## Chelsea

Chest on Friday:

*Incline Barbell:*

60kg warm up x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 10 - no spot 

130kg x 8 - spot on the last 3 - this is definitely a pb and I reckon I could push 140kg for a few if I did it on my 2nd set 

*Flat Bench:*

Chest was destroyed so it was 3 sets x 10 reps of 100kg which was a struggle haha finished with a drop set to 60kg x 12 reps, chest was full of blood and I couldn't even tense it by this point.

*Incline Flye's*

32kg's x 10

36kg x 10

36kg x8

*Seated Incline Hammer Press:*

Think I only had 50kg on in total because my chest was at complete failure and had nothing left so 3 sets x 10 reps.

Chest is still sore today to tense!


----------



## Chelsea

Arms:

Absolutely savage workout:

*Straight Bar Pull Down:*

3 sets 12, 10, 8 - last set was very heavyfelt like I was about to tear my tricep off!

*Plate Loaded Dip Machine:*

40kg per side (I think) x 12 - I get full slow reps on these as the pain comes from over tensing the tricep and full positive contraction which I love.

50kg per side x 10

60kg per side x 6-8

*Skulls:*

20kg a side x 12

21.25kg per side x 10

22.5kg per side x 8

*Single Arm Revers Pull Downs:*

3 sets 12,10,8 reps, don't know the weight as its just numbered 1,2,3,4,5 think I only went up to 4 as my triceps were disgusted with me haha.

*Biceps:*

*Ez Bar:* don't usually use this as I usually go for straight bar but thought I would give it a try.

20kg a side x 12 reps, very slow with a good second for contraction at the top.

22.5kg per side x 10

25kg per side x 8 last couple swung up and controlled down

*Hammer Curls:*

22.5kg x 12, 10, 8 - couldn't go any higher as I was swinging the last couple on each set.

*Seated Incline Curls:*

12kg x 12 x 3 sets - 12kg might not sound a lot but I challenge people to try counting a full 2 seconds up, tensing for 1 second and controlling it down for 2 seconds, that's a 5 second rep which means the set lasts 1minute, it was excruciating!!

By this point my biceps were done so I went to the machine cable curl and did 7 reps on close grip, 7 on medium grip and 7 on wide grip with no rest.

Arms haven't been this sore since when I first started training and its definitely nailing the form but also including heavy stuff at the start. Feels awesome though.


----------



## Sambuca

you doing 5 sessions a week at the moment?


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> you doing 5 sessions a week at the moment?


Yes mate, have been for quite a long time now.


----------



## Glais

some heavy ass ez curls going on there! Any pics coming?...I wanna see the gainsssss haha :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Glais said:


> some heavy ass ez curls going on there! Any pics coming?...I wanna see the gainsssss haha :tongue:


Haha i'll see if I can get some done tonight mate, just shaved my chest and stuff as well so that's always good for pics. Although I may not be able to fully tense my arms without crying from DOMS.

Didn't even realise what weight the ez curls were but yea I suppose it is heavy, no idea what the bar weighs though?


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Haha i'll see if I can get some done tonight mate, just shaved my chest and stuff as well so that's always good for pics. Although I may not be able to fully tense my arms without crying from DOMS.
> 
> Didn't even realise what weight the ez curls were but yea I suppose it is heavy, no idea what the bar weighs though?


Think the York bar is about 8-9 kg mate. Can weigh mine tonight if ya want.


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Think the York bar is about 8-9 kg mate. Can weigh mine tonight if ya want.


Do it  even if the bar is only 5kg I suppose 55kg curls with super slow controlled form isn't too bad


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Do it  even if the bar is only 5kg I suppose 55kg curls with super slow controlled form isn't too bad


Will try and remember mate :thumb:

Anyway, don't think I have seen ya in my new journal ya big titted bugger! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Glais

Chelsea said:


> Haha i'll see if I can get some done tonight mate, just shaved my chest and stuff as well so that's always good for pics. Although I may not be able to fully tense my arms without crying from DOMS.
> 
> Didn't even realise what weight the ez curls were but yea I suppose it is heavy, no idea what the bar weighs though?


haha sweet look forward to it...think the bar is about 8kg ish


----------



## TELBOR

Nob head.

That is all.

:wub:


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Will try and remember mate :thumb:
> 
> Anyway, don't think I have seen ya in my new journal ya big titted bugger! :gun_bandana:


Link it and im there to call you a tiny pu$sy daily until you grow 



Glais said:


> haha sweet look forward to it...think the bar is about *80kg* ish


Im stronger than I thought :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Nob head.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> :wub:


Ahh you're too sweet, missing me whilst you're away? x


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Link it and im there to call you a tiny pu$sy daily until you grow
> 
> Im stronger than I thought :whistling:


Lazy fecker http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/238833-perma-bulk.html :2guns:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Nob head.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> :wub:


oi you

**** OFF


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Ahh you're too sweet, missing me whilst you're away? x


Yes, like missing the clap


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> oi you
> 
> **** OFF


Erm, Mr.Buca...... Love you too


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Erm, Mr.Buca...... Love you too


enjoying your holiday?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> enjoying your holiday?


Yes mate, missing my daily routine though lol.

I'll come back lighter with these pussy portions, bad times!

Pizza tonight :beer:

Nice and warm though, 30-32 everyday so far. Ice cream parlour at door step, well nice!

They also own the local gym too which is above it, tempted.... But Mrs wouldn't be best pleased and I can't hinder my evening BJ's pmsl

Massage booked for tomorrow, probably get an hard on or fart in her face knowing me :lol:

@B4PJS love you too :wub:


----------



## B4PJS

Love you too @R0BLET :wub:

Now get on over to my journal motherfukka!


----------



## Keeks

In for pics.....purely to see how your training's going.


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> In for pics.....purely to see how your training's going.


Lol thats my line!


----------



## Glais

Keeks said:


> In for pics.....purely to see how your training's going.


This X2


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> In for pics.....purely to see how your training's going.





RXQueenie said:


> Lol thats my line!





Glais said:


> This X2


Haha as requested, only quick pics as i jus got out the shower and excuse the blatant cock winking at you 




































arms were too far forward on this one.


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking massive mate. Can see you didnt give ya willy a rub this time, looks average now at best.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking massive mate. Can see you didnt give ya willy a rub this time, looks average now at best.


Haha love you too  next time I'm just gonna leave it hanging out so you can give me marks out of ten haha.


----------



## Glais

damn you, your lats are bloomin' big Chelsea haha, jelly


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Haha love you too  next time I'm just gonna leave it hanging out so you can give me marks out of ten haha.


No problem lmao. Sure the woman who frequent this journal wouldn't mind the set of pervents!


----------



## Goodfella

Looking awesome mate, great journal, good motivation for me looking to pack on some size


----------



## MiXiN

Chelsea said:


> Haha as requested, only quick pics as i jus got out the shower and excuse the blatant cock winking at you  ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arms were too far forward on this one.


??


----------



## Chelsea

MiXiN said:


> ??


What's the question marks for mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Glais said:


> damn you, your lats are bloomin' big Chelsea haha, jelly


Haha thanks mate, the new back equipment will make them grow even more 



Suprakill4 said:


> No problem lmao. Sure the woman who frequent this journal wouldn't mind the set of pervents!


Hahaha yea the filthy swines would love it! 



Goodfella said:


> Looking awesome mate, great journal, good motivation for me looking to pack on some size


Thanks mate  really appreciate it.


----------



## Goodfella

Talking new back equipment, my gym has just got in a hammer pullover ala dorian yates, about jizzed myself when I saw, always wanted to have one of these, and fair to say its ****ing awesome lol


----------



## MiXiN

Chelsea said:


> What's the question marks for mate?


Sorry about that, Phil.

Was posting from my phone, and it was being a weirdo.

It was meant to say; That's a serious size back you have there.

I see a new Mr Olympia if you carry on at this rate.

Well done mate, a true inspiration.


----------



## Chelsea

MiXiN said:


> Sorry about that, Phil.
> 
> Was posting from my phone, and it was being a weirdo.
> 
> It was meant to say; That's a serious size back you have there.
> 
> I see a new Mr Olympia if you carry on at this rate.
> 
> Well done mate, a true inspiration.


That's ok mate and thanks  not sure I quite compare or will ever come near any Mr Olympia.....mainly coz im bigger 

I feel bigger and im the strongest ive ever been plus im doing regular cardio (coz of the pup) which keeps me in good condition looks and fitness wise.


----------



## Sambuca

looking good ^^

i tihnk u should post more of ur diet up interested to see what u eat at 17 stone(?)


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> looking good ^^
> 
> i tihnk u should post more of ur diet up interested to see what u eat at 17 stone(?)


Ok so take yesterday for example:

8am - 6 eggs, 2 slices wholemeal seeded bread, 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey.

10:30am - 240g chicken with 200g rice.

1:30pm - 240g chicken with 200g rice.

4:00pm - 100g chicken with 100g rice plus 2 rice cakes.

5:30pm - Train - aminos intra workout.

6:45pm - 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey

7:15pm - 240g mince with 200g spaghetti.

10:00pm - 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey.

edit - the above are all cooked weights.


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Ok so take yesterday for example:
> 
> 8am - 6 eggs, 2 slices wholemeal seeded bread, 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey.
> 
> 10:30am - 240g chicken with 200g rice.
> 
> 1:30pm - 240g chicken with 200g rice.
> 
> 4:00pm - 100g chicken with 100g rice plus 2 rice cakes.
> 
> 5:30pm - Train - aminos intra workout.
> 
> 6:45pm - 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey
> 
> 7:15pm - 240g mince with 200g spaghetti.
> 
> 10:00pm - 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey.


thats a lot of solid food! do you have veg with each meal as well?

I think i dont eat enough "meals" atm

Cheers for popping that up.


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> thats a lot of solid food! do you have veg with each meal as well?
> 
> I think i dont eat enough "meals" atm
> 
> Cheers for popping that up.


That's ok mate, ive been trying to get an extra meal in after the 7:15pm post workout one but all I can manage most times is a pizza haha.

I do have veg when im dieting but in all honesty I have slacked on the broccoli I was having with each meal, I really should get that in there again.

No worries at all mate, cheers for the reps


----------



## Tom90

Christ alive, what a unit!

Fancy sorting me a training and diet plan? :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Tom90 said:


> Christ alive, what a unit!
> 
> Fancy sorting me a training and diet plan? :whistling:


Haha thanks mate although I don't do that as I feel I still have plenty to learn, im more than happy to look over your current plan and give you some pointers mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Tom90 said:


> Christ alive, what a unit!
> 
> Fancy sorting me a training and diet plan? :whistling:


Why?? youll just end up all chest and no legs? Is that really what you want?

LOL. Love you Chels.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Why?? youll just end up all chest and no legs? Is that really what you want?
> 
> LOL. Love you Chels.


Hahahahahahahahahaha :lol:

Love you too and you know you love my new improved wheels


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha :lol:
> 
> Love you too and you know you love my new improved wheels


I do mate, theyve gone from horrendous to rubbish. Big improvements. lol.

They come on leaps and bounds mate in seriousness.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I do mate, theyve gone from horrendous to rubbish. Big improvements. lol.
> 
> They come on leaps and bounds mate in seriousness.


Its annoying me that you're making me laugh! :lol:

Must be someones time of the month, cock and leg jokes! 

Haha thanks mate, they still have a while to get even bigger before the next stage appearance.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Its annoying me that you're making me laugh! :lol:
> 
> Must be someones time of the month, cock and leg jokes!
> 
> Haha thanks mate, they still have a while to get even bigger before the next stage appearance.


LOL, see, im not always a miserable cvnt, just 99% of the time.

They will continue growing mate so should look much more balanced at next comp.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, see, im not always a miserable cvnt, just 99% of the time.
> 
> They will continue growing mate so should look much more balanced at next comp.


99.9% I reckon!

Definitely mate, I reckon I can add some serious size to them, every session is giving me horrendous DOMS which is something I haven't had from leg training in a while due to pure lack of weight and equipment.


----------



## Tom90

Suprakill4 said:


> Why?? youll just end up all chest and no legs? Is that really what you want?
> 
> LOL. Love you Chels.


YES!


----------



## Chelsea

Tom90 said:


> YES!


 :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> 99.9% I reckon!
> 
> Definitely mate, I reckon I can add some serious size to them, every session is giving me horrendous DOMS which is something I haven't had from leg training in a while due to pure lack of weight and equipment.


Im amazed as a competitive bodybuilder you didnt change gyms a long time ago knowing the old place was hampering leg progress mate. They do seem to be growing at a bl00dy good rate now though so can imagine they will catch up.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Im amazed as a competitive bodybuilder you didnt change gyms a long time ago knowing the old place was hampering leg progress mate. They do seem to be growing at a bl00dy good rate now though so can imagine they will catch up.


I know what you mean mate, but I suppose you get comfortable and sometimes feel you're doing enough and its only until something changes that you realise you weren't.

I should imagine in about 2 weeks they will be bigger than yours :whistling:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> Ok so take yesterday for example:
> 
> 8am - 6 eggs, 2 slices wholemeal seeded bread, 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey.
> 
> 10:30am - 240g chicken with 200g rice.
> 
> 1:30pm - 240g chicken with 200g rice.
> 
> 4:00pm - 100g chicken with 100g rice plus 2 rice cakes.
> 
> 5:30pm - Train - aminos intra workout.
> 
> 6:45pm - 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey
> 
> 7:15pm - 240g mince with 200g spaghetti.
> 
> 10:00pm - 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey.
> 
> edit - the above are all cooked weights.


What do you use for flavour / seasoning / sauces etc??


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> What do you use for flavour / seasoning / sauces etc??


Currently for my chicken I use this:



Use ketchup on the rice too.


----------



## CJ

Good to see things going well buddy..whos legs coming along ?

Pics looking good


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Good to see things going well buddy..whos legs coming along ?
> 
> Pics looking good


Thanks mate  aint seen you on here in a while, where you been?

My legs mate, there is a pic a few pages back and they have a bit more size to them which is nice, also a calf pic too. If you cant find them I can repost.


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate  aint seen you on here in a while, where you been?
> 
> My legs mate, there is a pic a few pages back and they have a bit more size to them which is nice, also a calf pic too. If you cant find them I can repost.


Yeah ive been awol mainly due to Keeks hounding me via pms buddy...got her on block now though 

Coukdnt find them as im on tapatalk and its a sh1t.

Things going well...got up to 110kg but ive dropped a tad now....just about to push things vwry hard for the next 4 months before prep.


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Yeah ive been awol mainly due to Keeks hounding me via pms buddy...got her on block now though
> 
> Coukdnt find them as im on tapatalk and its a sh1t.
> 
> Things going well...got up to 110kg but ive dropped a tad now....just about to push things vwry hard for the next 4 months before prep.


Is she doing that to you too mate? She is a nightmare, it was supposed to be for posing critique but I swear you have to wear a bikini on stage?! :confused1: @Keeks you pervert 

Ahh i'll repost in a sec mate.

110kg is heavy for a midget mate.... that's like me being 20stone! 

Let me know whats in store to push things, im intrigued


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Keeks

mg: CJ, for the millionth time, I've missed you.....from the old fatty in the bikini.

 Pervert?! Don't think so. :innocent:


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> Is she doing that to you too mate? She is a nightmare, it was supposed to be for posing critique but I swear you have to wear a bikini on stage?! :confused1: @Keeks you pervert
> 
> Ahh i'll repost in a sec mate.
> 
> 110kg is heavy for a midget mate.... that's like me being 20stone!
> 
> Let me know whats in store to push things, im intrigued


Legs coming on mate..should see a real imorovement on stage if you continue.

I'll pm mate


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> mg: CJ, for the millionth time, I've missed you.....from the old fatty in the bikini.
> 
> Pervert?! Don't think so. :innocent:


**cant see this as you are on block


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: CJ, for the millionth time, I've missed you.....from the old fatty in the bikini.
> 
> Pervert?! Don't think so. :innocent:


Hmmm im not convinced 



CJ said:


> Legs coming on mate..should see a real imorovement on stage if you continue.
> 
> I'll pm mate


Thanks mate, there is still a way to go but jeans and work trousers are tighter and my calves have gone from having basically nothing there a year ago to me actually being proud of them and getting a few comments 

PM away mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Shoulders last night:

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

30kg x 12 - warm up

45kg's x 10 - easy and though I would start with these rather than waste time on 40kg's.

50kg x 8 - well happy with this and got the first 6 completely on my own with perfect form, the guy that spotted me was even impressed.

Dropped back down to the 45kg's x 10 reps but the last 3 were partials.

Dropped again to 20kg x 12-15 reps.

*Seated machine shoulder press:*

Cant remember the weight but I did 3 sets pyramiding the weight up so I could only manage about 7 on the last set.

*Shrugs * 

170kg x 12 - warm up

220kg x 12

310kg x 10 - felt easy enough and traps are sore today, up 10kg from last week 

*Lat Raises:*

22.5kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 10

*Rear Delt Machine:*

105kg x 12

112kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack.

Owner of the gym approached me midway through the session to say that if I compete they might sponsor me and to have a word with the guy that works there as he is a multi British winning champ apparently.

Was very flattered especially as I had never spoken to the guy before and only been there 2 weeks  gives me even more motivation to smash the weights and the food and keep growing as much as I can.


----------



## Guest

Insane shrugging!

I struggle with 100kg.

I would have thought my heavy deads would carry over, obviously not.

Immense lat spread in the pics a page or two back also!


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> Insane shrugging!
> 
> I struggle with 100kg.
> 
> I would have thought my heavy deads would carry over, obviously not.
> 
> Immense lat spread in the pics a page or two back also!


Thanks mate, im sure you could easily shrug with more than that.

I could say the same about your avi mate!!! :beer:


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Shoulders last night:
> 
> *Dumbell Shoulder Press:*
> 
> 30kg x 12 - warm up
> 
> 45kg's x 10 - easy and though I would start with these rather than waste time on 40kg's.
> 
> 50kg x 8 - well happy with this and got the first 6 completely on my own with perfect form, the guy that spotted me was even impressed.
> 
> Dropped back down to the 45kg's x 10 reps but the last 3 were partials.
> 
> Dropped again to 20kg x 12-15 reps.
> 
> *Seated machine shoulder press:*
> 
> Cant remember the weight but I did 3 sets pyramiding the weight up so I could only manage about 7 on the last set.
> 
> *Shrugs *
> 
> 170kg x 12 - warm up
> 
> 220kg x 12
> 
> 310kg x 10 - felt easy enough and traps are sore today, up 10kg from last week
> 
> *Lat Raises:*
> 
> 22.5kg x 12
> 
> 25kg x 12
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> *Rear Delt Machine:*
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 112kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12 - full stack.
> 
> Owner of the gym approached me midway through the session to say that if I compete they might sponsor me and to have a word with the guy that works there as he is a multi British winning champ apparently.
> 
> Was very flattered especially as I had never spoken to the guy before and only been there 2 weeks  gives me even more motivation to smash the weights and the food and keep growing as much as I can.


sponsor you with what? gear/food/t shirts that fit/free membership? lol coaching?!

i bet your head was as big as your chest after that :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Has the gym owner seen your legs yet or are you covering the twiglets with joggers? He may soon change his mind thats all so may aswel come out to him that the legs resemble a biafrans to avoid getting your hopes up?


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> sponsor you with what? gear/food/t shirts that fit/free membership? lol coaching?!
> 
> i bet your head was as big as your chest after that :lol:


I don't think my head could ever get that MASSIVE 

He said sponsor me with tan (which I hope he doesn't plan to apply himself), trunks, clothing etc even just tan and trunks is a good £50-£75, id rather not pay that myself haha.



Suprakill4 said:


> Has the gym owner seen your legs yet or are you covering the twiglets with joggers? He may soon change his mind thats all so may aswel come out to him that the legs resemble a biafrans to avoid getting your hopes up?


You and me are going to fall out, I regularly wear shorts now coz im actually proud of my calves you bell end 

If he does ask to see my legs in full I might just do it naked to distract him (with my massive beast) :thumb:

Hows your rib cage...........I mean chest


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> I don't think my head could ever get that MASSIVE
> 
> He said sponsor me with tan (which I hope he doesn't plan to apply himself), trunks, clothing etc even just tan and trunks is a good £50-£75, id rather not pay that myself haha.
> 
> You and me are going to fall out, I regularly wear shorts now coz im actually proud of my calves you bell end
> 
> If he does ask to see my legs in full I might just do it naked to distract him (with my massive beast) :thumb:
> 
> Hows your rib cage...........I mean chest


mate be careful hes not purple aki is he?


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> mate be careful hes not purple aki is he?


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha :lol:

Nah he's tiny and white...... like @Suprakill4


----------



## CJ

What you weighing in at now ?


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> What you weighing in at now ?


Around 111kg or 112kg I should think mate, I never go below 111kg but haven't weighed myself in ages.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I don't think my head could ever get that MASSIVE
> 
> He said sponsor me with tan (which I hope he doesn't plan to apply himself), trunks, clothing etc even just tan and trunks is a good £50-£75, id rather not pay that myself haha.
> 
> You and me are going to fall out, I regularly wear shorts now coz im actually proud of my calves you bell end
> 
> If he does ask to see my legs in full I might just do it naked to distract him (with my massive beast) :thumb:
> 
> Hows your rib cage...........I mean chest


Looks like a fucvking pigeon chest, seen more chest on 6 year old lad ffs lol.

Or you could just send him a pic of my legs? Guarenteed to get sponsored then when he sees them fcuking beasts!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks like a fucvking pigeon chest, *seen more chest on 6 year old lad *ffs lol.
> 
> Or you could just send him a pic of my legs? Guarenteed to get sponsored then when he sees them fcuking beasts!


You've been looking at 6 year old boys?

:ban:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> You've been looking at 6 year old boys?
> 
> :ban:


Weve already established on here that peadophile jokes are not acceptable lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Weve already established on here that peadophile jokes are not acceptable lol.


Have we? I must have missed that. Mine wasn't a joke it was a general enquiry as to what you were doing haha


----------



## Guest

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, im sure you could easily shrug with more than that.
> 
> I could say the same about your avi mate!!! :beer:


Thanks 

Don't know if its the over hand grip or the friction on my quads Chelsea.

I tend to use dumbbells for high reps because its comfortable, might have to perciver after looking at them weights.


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> Thanks
> 
> Don't know if its the over hand grip or the friction on my quads Chelsea.
> 
> I tend to use dumbbells for high reps because its comfortable, might have to perciver after looking at them weights.


Mate..... get some wraps so that's the over hand grip sorted.

I used to get friction on my quads so I moved the grip slightly wider to avoid that.

Finally high reps on 100kg total dumbells will never build the mass that heavy barbell shrugs for 10-12 will do so get to it mate, belt up, strap up and lift.


----------



## Chelsea

Oh and another quick update from the arms session on Saturday, they are still sore today!! I literally cant believe it, absolutely killed posing for those shots last night a couple pages back haha.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Have we? I must have missed that. Mine wasn't a joke it was a general enquiry as to what you were doing haha


LOL was a big thread on it the other day caused quite a few arguments lol.


----------



## B4PJS

#****


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Oh and another quick update from the arms session on Saturday, they are still sore today!! I literally cant believe it, absolutely killed posing for those shots last night a couple pages back haha.


Mate im the same, mine are agony which i attribute to no 'suplements' for ages and the 4 week break from training. ALSO, the fat grips are fcking insane!!! have you tried them? Only used mine once but love them.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL was a big thread on it the other day caused quite a few arguments lol.


Really? Oh well it was funny so I guess i'll just build a bridge and get over that one haha 



B4PJS said:


> #****


Is this what you search on google regularly? 



Suprakill4 said:


> Mate im the same, mine are agony which i attribute to no 'suplements' for ages and the 4 week break from training. ALSO, the fat grips are fcking insane!!! have you tried them? Only used mine once but love them.


No "supplements" wow im tempted to neg, ur injured and without orange juice? Not a good combo mate, although muscle memory will serve you well, especially as it wont have a lot to remember hahahahahaha :lol:

Nah haven't used them, god knows what the doms would be like with them too.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Really? Oh well it was funny so I guess i'll just build a bridge and get over that one haha
> 
> Is this what you search on google regularly?
> 
> No "supplements" wow im tempted to neg, ur injured and without orange juice? Not a good combo mate, although muscle memory will serve you well, especially as it wont have a lot to remember hahahahahaha :lol:
> 
> Nah haven't used them, god knows what the doms would be like with them too.


LMAO!!!

Yeah was silly but im now back on and hoping this advanced recovery kicks in ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Yeah was silly but im now back on and hoping this advanced recovery kicks in ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!


It will mate, good luck with it im sure you'll be on the right track in no time  what are you on?


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Really? Oh well it was funny so I guess i'll just build a bridge and get over that one haha
> 
> Is this what you search on google regularly?
> 
> No "supplements" wow im tempted to neg, ur injured and without orange juice? Not a good combo mate, although muscle memory will serve you well, especially as it wont have a lot to remember hahahahahaha :lol:
> 
> Nah haven't used them, god knows what the doms would be like with them too.


Yup, and it keeps pointing me back here...


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Yup, and it keeps pointing me back here...


 :lol: touché!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> It will mate, good luck with it im sure you'll be on the right track in no time  what are you on?


Yeah cant wait.

Its a mixture of vit c, b-complex and creatine. AWESOME!

Actually my normal supplement plans just changed and ended up spending fcuking £80 just on vitamins lol.


----------



## Glais

Your calf tips wrecked my legs today mate!!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah cant wait.
> 
> Its a mixture of vit c, b-complex and creatine. AWESOME!
> 
> Actually my normal supplement plans just changed and ended up spending fcuking £80 just on vitamins lol.


That's quite a cycle mate be careful 



Glais said:


> Your calf tips wrecked my legs today mate!!


Hahaha told you mate, glad to be of service


----------



## Suprakill4

@Bad Alan posted a couple of videos on calf training but forget the name of the bloke in it. Tells you about when you get to the bottom of the rep to contract calf upwards so pointing toes up, i have never done this before but tried it last week and fcuk it hurts with doms!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

@Chelsea - clear your inbox you knob jockey.


----------



## small for now

Suprakill4 said:


> @Bad Alan posted a couple of videos on calf training but forget the name of the bloke in it. Tells you about when you get to the bottom of the rep to contract calf upwards so pointing toes up, i have never done this before but tried it last week and fcuk it hurts with doms!!!!!


Ben Pakulski or Evan Cenatopani.

One of them I think he poated doing them.


----------



## Suprakill4

small for now said:


> Ben Pakulski or Evan Cenatopani.
> 
> One of them I think he poated doing them.


That's the one. Ben pakulski I'm sure it was. They are bl00dy good anyway


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> @Bad Alan posted a couple of videos on calf training but forget the name of the bloke in it. Tells you about when you get to the bottom of the rep to contract calf upwards so pointing toes up, i have never done this before but tried it last week and fcuk it hurts with doms!!!!!







Enjoy, B-Pak is the man


----------



## Chelsea

This is how I look first thing in the morning pre food and drink:


----------



## Chelsea

Its legs today now as yesterday was a complete and utter fck up! Kinda looking forward to it although in this heat its not going to be so much fun, might try to get 8 plates on the leg press and try to get some pics too.


----------



## Glais

yeah man blast it out


----------



## Chelsea

Glais said:


> yeah man blast it out


Will do mate, gotta get back on the MT2 as well feeling pale haha.

Decatest is also going in tonight, im thinking 3ml


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> This is how I look first thing in the morning pre food and drink:


Ugly? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> Ugly? :lol:


Sometimes your words hurt haha!


----------



## B4PJS

Morning fukwit, hows life in the world of golf today?


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea said:


> This is how I look first thing in the morning pre food and drink:


Thats a very seedy smile

Very Jimmy Saville esque


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Morning fukwit, hows life in the world of golf today?


Same as always....boring as fck but I have payments to do today hence my lack of morning forum appearance haha!



Big Kris said:


> Thats a very seedy smile
> 
> Very Jimmy Saville esque


 :devil2: hahahaha! I was thinking of you in the shower which explains the smile


----------



## Suprakill4

Look massive in that pic mate.


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Same as always....boring as fck but I have payments to do today hence my lack of morning forum appearance haha!
> 
> :devil2: hahahaha! I was thinking of you in the shower which explains the smile


You an accountant then?

Wish I had known you could get discount before I bought my last set of clubs a few months back!


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea said:


> :devil2: hahahaha! I was thinking of you in the shower which explains the smile


Your only human i would expect nothing less


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Look massive in that pic mate.


Thanks mate  always nice to hear even though you only feel it when you're fully pumped in the gym haha, im pleased my abs are still there albeit a bit more faint 



B4PJS said:


> You an accountant then?
> 
> Wish I had known you could get discount before I bought my last set of clubs a few months back!


Yea done my AAT mate so im an accounts assistant and doing my chartered course.

Ahh bad times mate, you know where I am next time.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate  always nice to hear even though you only feel it when you're fully pumped in the gym haha, im pleased my abs are still there albeit a bit more faint
> 
> Yea done my AAT mate so im an accounts assistant and doing my chartered course.
> 
> Ahh bad times mate, you know where I am next time.


I bet would look huge with chest, delt and arm pump!! I only ever post pumped pics cos look horrendous without.


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate  always nice to hear even though you only feel it when you're fully pumped in the gym haha, im pleased my abs are still there albeit a bit more faint
> 
> Yea done my AAT mate so im an accounts assistant and doing my chartered course.
> 
> Ahh bad times mate, you know where I am next time.


Cool, hope all goes well on your course. Wifey is CIMA qualified and works as an Internal Auditor for a hotel chain 

Yup will deffo hit you up for some stuff next time :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Sometimes your words hurt haha!


Sorry mate, I just think sometimes my jealousy gets the better of me

You big Cnut


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Same as always....boring as fck but I have payments to do today hence my lack of morning forum appearance haha!
> 
> :devil2: hahahaha! I was thinking of you in the shower which explains the smile


You enjoying month end as much as I am?! 

Keep toying with the idea of going back to studying but think I've got out of the mind set now and really can't be bothered going back to it now, maybe one day.


----------



## tonyc74

@chelsesa going over to do legs in a minute didn't o yesterday as iwas too busy spewing up in a lay by on the a3 and then it took 2 hours to get home as they closed it further up!

Prob go Tom aswell give me a shout if your over there, my training has been bad this week due to being ill and not sleeping what a sh1t week!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I bet would look huge with chest, delt and arm pump!! I only ever post pumped pics cos look horrendous without.


Hahaha I look huge even unpumped! Only joking yea mate I do love being pumped but I never have anyone there that can take a pic, i'll try tonight as im training chest with a mate.



danMUNDY said:


> Sorry mate, I just think sometimes my jealousy gets the better of me
> 
> You big Cnut


 :lol: jealousy is an ugly colour......you shouldn't wear it 



Keeks said:


> You enjoying month end as much as I am?!
> 
> Keep toying with the idea of going back to studying but think I've got out of the mind set now and really can't be bothered going back to it now, maybe one day.


Ergh yea month end is literally my time of the month so god knows what happens to you when you become an emotional wreck on that lovely 4 week cycle you women have and have month end haha!

Yea I took a year out and I have to get back into it now which is rubbish! Luckily work pays for it all though 



tonyc74 said:


> @chelsesa going over to do legs in a minute didn't o yesterday as iwas too busy spewing up in a lay by on the a3 and then it took 2 hours to get home as they closed it further up!
> 
> Prob go Tom aswell give me a shout if your over there, my training has been bad this week due to being ill and not sleeping what a sh1t week!


Sorry mate only just seen this i'll be there today at some point so if you see me come say hi :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha I look huge even unpumped! Only joking yea mate I do love being pumped but I never have anyone there that can take a pic, i'll try tonight as im training chest with a mate.
> 
> :lol: jealousy is an ugly colour......you shouldn't wear it
> 
> Ergh yea month end is literally my time of the month so god knows what happens to you when you become an emotional wreck on that lovely 4 week cycle you women have and have month end haha!
> 
> Yea I took a year out and I have to get back into it now which is rubbish! Luckily work pays for it all though
> 
> Sorry mate only just seen this i'll be there today at some point so if you see me come say hi :beer:


Ha ha, month end during prep is worse.....much worse!

Three years out for me now so think I would struggle getting back into it now. I'll stick to the gym for now.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, month end during prep is worse.....much worse!
> 
> Three years out for me now so think I would struggle getting back into it now. I'll stick to the gym for now.


We could be study partners.....for every question you get right I take off a piece of clothing......for every question I get wrong you take off a piece of clothing 

Disclaimer* if it seems like I am deliberately getting things wrong that's not the case, im actually just a terrible learner :innocent:


----------



## Chelsea

Right so legs was done on Wednesday and here is how it went down:

*Leg Press:*

150 kg x 12 - warm up

200kg x 12

250kg x 12

300kg x 10

350kg x 8 - up 40kg from last week, pic to follow.

*Hack Squat:*

4 sets x 10-12 reps increasing weight up to 120kg I think it was, love this machine feels good on my knees and for my back and I can get really deep in the squat.

*Leg Extension:*

4 sets on the plate loaded one which I basically maxed out as someone was using the cable one which seems to go heavier.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

25kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12 - last 3 or 4 were half reps.

*Standing Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

4 plates x 12 reps

5 plates x 10 reps

6 plates x 7-8 reps.

*Seated Calves:*

4 sets all the way up to 65kg which is a pb for slow controlled reps.

*Incline Calves:*

12 x 50kg

10 x 70kg

8 x 90kg

*Standing Calves:*

10 plates x 12 reps

11 plates x 10 reps

12 plates x 8 reps

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

These sets were done with max 45secs rest in between.

Really good session, leg press didn't feel crazy heavy and although its horrible at the time I am actually enjoying leg training again no matter how savage it is.


----------



## Chelsea

Pic if leg press:



And calves:



And the pup in the bath post workout....


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> We could be study partners.....for every question you get right I take off a piece of clothing......for every question I get wrong you take off a piece of clothing
> 
> Disclaimer* if it seems like I am deliberately getting things wrong that's not the case, im actually just a terrible learner :innocent:


Cool, fine with me. I always wear all the clothes that I own when I study, so will be fine.


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> And the pup in the bath post workout....
> 
> View attachment 135076


Don't care about the gym pictures, that is one cute little pooch!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Cool, fine with me. I always wear all the clothes that I own when I study, so will be fine.


Well I get a lot of stuff wrong plus I might turn the heating to full blast to entice a few layers off 



B4PJS said:


> Don't care about the gym pictures, that is one cute little pooch!


Hahahaha! Thanks mate, don't be fooled though she would literally kill you if I gave the right command in an aggressive Austrian accent


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Well I get a lot of stuff wrong plus I might turn the heating to full blast to entice a few layers off
> 
> Hahahaha! Thanks mate, don't be fooled though she would literally kill you if I gave the right command in an aggressive Austrian accent


Haha, would bribe her with biscuits and turn her loose on you :lol: and then steal her


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Haha, would bribe her with biscuits and turn her loose on you :lol: and then steal her


She would never defect to someone so tiny! She's used to her big daddy (in a non sexual way).


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> She would never defect to someone so tiny! She's used to her big daddy (in a non sexual way).


That's what you think bud, she is secretly waiting for her opportunity to get away from the man with the titties!! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so I have switched things up slightly AAS wise (I know you fckers are mostly interested in that and pics haha).

Im now doing 2ml on Wednesday and 2ml on Saturday and I am making sure I stick to that because I always let it slip a couple or a few days.

So the mg's will be:

1.2g Test

800mg Deca

May start to throw in Teva Arimidex at 1mg every 3 days just for the benefits of keep estrogen controlled.

Also I take 20mg Blue Heart Dbol with every meal leading up to the gym so that's:

20mg 8am

20mg 10:30am

20mg 1:30pm

20mg 4:00pm (almost there)

Been taking 10mg pre-bed as well with the ZMA's and Ultiman from GoNutrition.

I have also introduced oats into all 3 of my shakes so that's oats at:

8:30am

6:30pm

11:00pm - this may differ depending on when I go to bed.

Fish oils with every meal I have too.


----------



## Suprakill4

why do you load the dbol all day leading up to the gym session mate? any particular benefit of this over all of the dbol an hour preworkout?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> why do you load the dbol all day leading up to the gym session mate? any particular benefit of this over all of the dbol an hour preworkout?


Ive tried both ways mate and I feel the results are better splitting the dose during the day to give more stable blood plasma levels.

Also I find it a bit uncomfortable doing the whole lot an hour before, get a bit bloated and im never too hungry when I get back from the gym where as splitting the dose im ok.

Also psychologically its beneficial for me as I feel like im getting a regular dose throughout the day


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Ive tried both ways mate and I feel the results are better splitting the dose during the day to give more stable blood plasma levels.
> 
> Also I find it a bit uncomfortable doing the whole lot an hour before, get a bit bloated and im never too hungry when I get back from the gym where as splitting the dose im ok.
> 
> Also psychologically its beneficial for me as I feel like im getting a regular dose throughout the day


Ill give it a try mate if i ever use this mucky steroids. Sounds sensible and makes sense.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill give it a try mate if i ever use this mucky steroids. Sounds sensible and makes sense.


Yea mate they are horrible things but someone has to take them, you might look like you train when you start


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate they are horrible things but someone has to take them, you might look like you train when you start


LOL, theres no hope for my pigeon chest mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> why do you load the dbol all day leading up to the gym session mate? any particular benefit of this over all of the dbol an hour preworkout?


I always dose my orals this way too ^


----------



## tonyc74

Didn't go tonight mate just trying to get some normal food going in before I hit a hard session, probably tomorrow now...can't drink my protein shakes now as I was chucking up the protein works choc orange the other day!

Any flavours u recommend from go that don't taste like dog sh1t !?


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> Didn't go tonight mate just trying to get some normal food going in before I hit a hard session, probably tomorrow now...can't drink my protein shakes now as I was chucking up the protein works choc orange the other day!
> 
> Any flavours u recommend from go that don't taste like dog sh1t !?


Bad times on the shakes mate throwing up is never good.

I use maple syrup and pancake flavour and its one of the nicest shakes I've ever had so good the gf tried some and said it tasted amazing and wants to get some to have in the morning to keep her diet carb free but also to ingest something.

Use my referral code if you want mate, you'll get a free bag of whey and don't forget to add the free shaker if your basket is £20 or over.


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> Bad times on the shakes mate throwing up is never good.
> 
> I use maple syrup and pancake flavour and its one of the nicest shakes I've ever had so good the gf tried some and said it tasted amazing and wants to get some to have in the morning to keep her diet carb free but also to ingest something.
> 
> Use my referral code if you want mate, you'll get a free bag of whey and don't forget to add the free shaker if your basket is £20 or over.


Might give that a go then mate just can't get enough protein in with food alone it's un practical, I will expect a chest like yours within a few weeks then !


----------



## B4PJS

Fukface!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Fukface!


You rang.....


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> You rang.....


Morning gorgeous, you back in the country now?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning gorgeous, you back in the country now?


Yeah Boi!!!

Got home last night, bloody delay leaving Crete.

Went straight for a carvery PMSL Chicken, Pork, Beef, Turkey, Gammon, mash, boiled spuds, roast spuds, greens and gravy!! NOM NOM NOM!!

Ready to get training monday :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> Might give that a go then mate just can't get enough protein in with food alone it's un practical, I will expect a chest like yours within a few weeks then !


Hahaha many people want a chest like mine and unfortunately GoNutrition couldn't put any of my god given chest genetics in the protein, the procedure was just too pricey 



B4PJS said:


> Fukface!


I assumed that was for Rob.



R0BLET said:


> Yeah Boi!!!
> 
> Got home last night, bloody delay leaving Crete.
> 
> Went straight for a carvery PMSL Chicken, Pork, Beef, Turkey, Gammon, mash, boiled spuds, roast spuds, greens and gravy!! NOM NOM NOM!!
> 
> Ready to get training monday :beer:


You fat fck! Good to have you back mate, now all you need to do is train


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> I assumed that was for Rob.


Nah, was meant for you lover boy :wub:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You fat fck! Good to have you back mate, now all you need to do is train


Haha, mate I lost 2kg in that week away and look leaner.... Oh I do love BB'ing!

Chest monday isn't it :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so I have to let everyone know about the chest session I had on Friday, it was nothing short of epic strengthwise, im absolutely loving this cycle and the Decatest has made things so much easier jab wise.

Had to use dumbells for chest as there wasn't a spotter I knew in sight then my mate turned up but I had already started incline dumbell press:

*Incline Dumbell Press:*

32.5kg x 15 reps.

50kg x 10 reps - this felt like absolutely nothing and felt like I could have repped and got about 18 reps.

55kg x 10 - started to slow on the very last rep but still this is a new PB 

60kg x 8 - completely unspotted for 6 and the last 2 I had a slight spot on the positive again another pb, it didn't even feel that heavy, wasn't shaky on the negative I just repped them! So happy 

*Flat Barbell Press:*

100kg x 10

105kg x 10

110kg x 10

Chest was ruined by this point.

*Incline Flye's:*

32.5 kg x 10, 9, 8 reps, very deep reps in my own special flye form 

*Dips:*

Bodyweight reps, slow controlled for 3 x 10 reps.

Can honestly say that ive never felt so strong, I so rarely do dumbell press as well so I thought 50's would be my max.

The dumbells go up to 65kg's I think so I need to get a video of me doing that as im 100% sure I can do it.

Also to note that I clean the dumbells (including the 60kg's) up to my chest then press them without a spot, its a savage technique that baffles people how I do it but I just cant do the knee thing and I hate being passed the weight.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Haha, mate I lost 2kg in that week away and look leaner.... Oh I do love BB'ing!
> 
> Chest monday isn't it :beer:


You lost 2kg!?!?!? Surely that's all your muscle gone now? Back to square 1 mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You lost 2kg!?!?!? Surely that's all your muscle gone now? Back to square 1 mate :lol:


Fcuk off..... only had 1kg to start 

Nice PB mate, strong cnut!


----------



## B4PJS

How long you gonna be running the decatest for? Was thinking about getting some to kick off the bulk comp in November and running it on top of the tritest


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Fcuk off..... only had 1kg to start
> 
> Nice PB mate, strong cnut!


Hahaha! Thanks mate, just couldn't believe how light 50's felt but I suppose I do shoulder press them so maybe I should have known 



B4PJS said:


> How long you gonna be running the decatest for? Was thinking about getting some to kick off the bulk comp in November and running it on top of the tritest


Well there is probably about 10-12ml left in there mate so for the moment the next 3 weeks I shall be running it but I may extend it slightly if it carries on the way it is.

The oil is so much thinner this time so its really easy to jab, the batch I had before was a little bit thicker.

Did 2ml last night in my right glute and its pip free almost the perfect jab to be honest. Was supposed to do it Sat night so Sunday it is but will keep to the Wednesday and Sat schedule going forward.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha! Thanks mate, just couldn't believe how light 50's felt but I suppose I do shoulder press them so maybe I should have known


That's pretty impressive tbh mate, I'll get there one day lol. Hoping for some nice Tren boulders for xmas PMSL


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha! Thanks mate, just couldn't believe how light 50's felt but I suppose I do shoulder press them so maybe I should have known
> 
> Well there is probably about 10-12ml left in there mate so for the moment the next 3 weeks I shall be running it but I may extend it slightly if it carries on the way it is.
> 
> The oil is so much thinner this time so its really easy to jab, the batch I had before was a little bit thicker.
> 
> Did 2ml last night in my right glute and its pip free almost the perfect jab to be honest. Was supposed to do it Sat night so Sunday it is but will keep to the Wednesday and Sat schedule going forward.


How come you are pinning the DT twice a week? Looks long estered to me...


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> That's pretty impressive tbh mate, I'll get there one day lol. Hoping for some nice Tren boulders for xmas PMSL


Thanks babe  you will get there one day, i'd love to train with you to absolutely ruin you (nohomo) haha. I had Tren boulders in Vegas and they loved it plus I was nice and lean from my show, literally was getting stopped and asked to have pics with me 



B4PJS said:


> How come you are pinning the DT twice a week? Looks long estered to me...


Personal thing mate, I would rather do 2 x 2ml jabs than 1 x 4ml jab, plus I only have a few 5ml syringes left.


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Thanks babe  you will get there one day, i'd love to train with you to absolutely ruin you (nohomo) haha. I had Tren boulders in Vegas and they loved it plus I was nice and lean from my show, literally was getting stopped and asked to have pics with me
> 
> Personal thing mate, I would rather do 2 x 2ml jabs than 1 x 4ml jab, plus I only have a few 5ml syringes left.


Fair enough bud. What is generally considered a normal dose for deca?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Thanks babe  you will get there one day, i'd love to train with you to absolutely ruin you (nohomo) haha. I had Tren boulders in Vegas and they loved it plus I was nice and lean from my show, literally was getting stopped and asked to have pics with me


Haha, I'm up for that mate. We'll sort something 

Yeah I bet you did you man slag, soaking it all up! Some mini tren boulders will do me fine


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Fair enough bud. What is generally considered a normal dose for deca?


If its your first time using Deca I would say 400-500mg would be a good starting point mate.



R0BLET said:


> Haha, I'm up for that mate. We'll sort something
> 
> Yeah I bet you did you man slag, soaking it all up! Some mini tren boulders will do me fine


Damn right we will.

Man slag? How very dare you, im quite the gentleman.......until their pants are off


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Damn right we will.
> 
> Man slag? How very dare you, im quite the gentleman.......until their pants are off


I see a session, pumped then off out to show me the local talent :lol: Just to tease the bitches


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I see a session, pumped then off out to show me the local talent :lol: Just to tease the bitches


Yep, 4 hours of chest and arms then off out in a string vest that has some horrendous quote saying 'Get big or die training' that will tease the bitches :scared:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Yep, 4 hours of chest and arms then off out in a string vest that has some horrendous quote saying 'Get big or die training' that will tease the bitches :scared:


I'd wear "get fcuked or go home crying" and it would be a hand stitched cardigan


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I'd wear "get fcuked or go home crying" and it would be a hand stitched cardigan


If purple aki finds you then you may get fcked and indeed go home crying mate! :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> If its your first time using Deca I would say 400-500mg would be a good starting point mate.


In that case I will prob just go for the WC Decanan and run it alongside the tritest, 500 deca/750 test. Throw some oxys on top and BAM, might see a muscle appear one day :lol: Hows that sound for a bit of fun? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> In that case I will prob just go for the WC Decanan and run it alongside the tritest, 500 deca/750 test. Throw some oxys on top and BAM, might see a muscle appear one day :lol: Hows that sound for a bit of fun? :lol:


Sounds like a good idea mate  would be good to see what you look like with muscle too


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Sounds like a good idea mate  *would be good to see what you look like with muscle too *


Don't hold your breath mate!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> In that case I will prob just go for the WC Decanan and run it alongside the tritest, 500 deca/750 test. Throw some oxys on top and BAM, might see a muscle appear one day :lol: Hows that sound for a bit of fun? :lol:


Jesus, what a junkie you've become!!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Jesus, what a junkie you've become!!


Always been a junkie mate, I just change the drugs every few years to mix it up a bit :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Couple of pics, first off what I repped on Thursday for back single arm low rows:



Secondly my max set for 8 on tricep dip machine with super slow form, the first 2 are 25's:


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Couple of pics, first off what I repped on Thursday for back single arm low rows:
> 
> View attachment 135373
> 
> 
> Secondly my max set for 8 on tricep dip machine with super slow form, the first 2 are 25's:
> 
> View attachment 135374


heres one i did few years ago


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> heres one i did few years ago
> 
> View attachment 135376


Erm.......really? Or are you taking the p1ss?


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Erm.......really? Or are you taking the p1ss?


lol if i tried that i would end up like


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> lol if i tried that i would end up like
> 
> View attachment 135377


 :lol: you might have just done a really heavy calf raise haha! If its any consolation mate id be crushed too!


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Jesus, what a junkie you've become!!


he aint got **** on me pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> he aint got **** on me pmsl


That's true, you have a enlarged heart and the liver of a 70 year of alcoholic pmsl


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Erm.......really? Or are you taking the p1ss?


Low weight compared to my pb. Thats providing they are 20kg plates and theres 480kg on it?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Low weight compared to my pb. Thats providing they are 20kg plates and theres 480kg on it?


I think my all time pb on leg press is 400kg but seeing as I haven't had one for a long time 2nd leg session on one and I bust out 8 on 350kg aint bad


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I think my all time pb on leg press is 400kg but seeing as I haven't had one for a long time 2nd leg session on one and I bust out 8 on 350kg aint bad


Youll overtake my 540 in no time. Im not pressing heavy on legs anymore as its not the first excercise in routine now.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Youll overtake my 540 in no time. Im not pressing heavy on legs anymore as its not the first excercise in routine now.


Fair play mate, 540kg is a long way off! especially with good form, plus I prefer to slow the reps down even if that means a lower weight.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Fair play mate, 540kg is a long way off! especially with good form, plus I prefer to slow the reps down even if that means a lower weight.


If that works then so be it mate. I cannot get mega depth on leg press and Jim says im not to let it go deep, creates curvature of the back which plays havoc with my back injury hence the higher weight. It works for my legs anyway.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I think my all time pb on leg press is 400kg but seeing as I haven't had one for a long time 2nd leg session on one and I bust out 8 on 350kg aint bad


Same PB as me, that should help you push harder lol


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> If that works then so be it mate. I cannot get mega depth on leg press and Jim says im not to let it go deep, creates curvature of the back which plays havoc with my back injury hence the higher weight. It works for my legs anyway.


You have to do what works for you mate and especially when it comes to injuries.

I hate the leg press that is on an arch as opposed to the one on the 2 poles, it rounded my back and always gave me pain so I can understand your method mate.



R0BLET said:


> Same PB as me, that should help you push harder lol


I'm quitting bodybuilding.

Only joking i'm far too FCKING huge for that!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Good shoulder session last night, another pb hit which was 50kg dumbell press for 8 reps without a spot instead @MissBC filmed it and then explained how she wished @DB was that strong.....I don't blame you 

Anyway thought id show a bit of proof that what I claim to do I actually do, this was my second set, had already done 10reps on 45kg's so I reckon fresh a set of 10 I could knock out on the 50kg's.


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Good shoulder session last night, another pb hit which was 50kg dumbell press for 8 reps without a spot instead @MissBC filmed it and then explained how she wished @DB was that strong.....I don't blame you
> 
> Anyway thought id show a bit of proof that what I claim to do I actually do, this was my second set, had already done 10reps on 45kg's so I reckon fresh a set of 10 I could knock out on the 50kg's.


nice got em up no problem!

I would of dropped them on my toes and hobbled home crying


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> nice got em up no problem!
> 
> I would of dropped them on my toes and hobbled home crying


Haha thanks mate, I find it really easy to just clean the weight up which is handy especially without a spotter. 55kg's next me thinks


----------



## TELBOR

Feck me you're a strong c.unt! :lol:


----------



## Galaxy

Made it look easy...strong cvnt 

Equally impressed how you cleaned em up so early lol


----------



## Chelsea

Galaxy said:


> Made it look easy...strong cvnt
> 
> Equally impressed how you cleaned em up so early lol


Haha thanks mate  the clean technique is crucial to me, and is so handy. 55kg's next week


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Feck me you're a strong c.unt! :lol:


Don't you EVER forget it


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk me you just threw them up lol. I wouldnt struggle even picking them up. Amazing mate very impressed.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk me you just threw up up lol. I wouldnt struggle even picking them up. Amazing mate very impressed.


Thanks mate, years ago a guy told me i would tear my bicep with that technique.....i did it with the 60kg dumbells for incline chest the other day and im still going strong 

Legs tonight though so i probably will just be throwing up rather than throwing weights up haha!


----------



## DB

Chelsea said:


> Good shoulder session last night, another pb hit which was 50kg dumbell press for 8 reps without a spot instead @MissBC filmed it and then explained how she wished @DB was that strong.....I don't blame you
> 
> Anyway thought id show a bit of proof that what I claim to do I actually do, this was my second set, had already done 10reps on 45kg's so I reckon fresh a set of 10 I could knock out on the 50kg's.


I'm actually quite surprised...

With all that gear I thought you'd be bigger..


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> I'm actually quite surprised...
> 
> With all that gear I thought you'd be bigger..


Hahahahahahahahaha :lol: jealousy will get you nowhere my bald friend 

No where is that neg button......


----------



## DB

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha :lol: jealousy will get you nowhere my bald friend
> 
> No where is that neg button......


Down the bottom of the page.. You may have to move your 'pooch' belly to see it :lol:

Na good lifting dude, fair play


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> Down the bottom of the page.. You may have to move your 'pooch' belly to see it :lol:
> 
> Na good lifting dude, fair play


Hahaha :lol:

Thanks mate, come train with me and maybe we could photoshop the 50kg's into one of your lifts so you don't look like such an old bald, pus$y bitch :thumb:


----------



## tonyc74

Not bad pressing i guess for an off season fatty lol

i was going tonight but my mrs has gone in so i'm baby sitting and i've got two ugly bulldogs on my lap!

will be in physique tom if your in i do upper and lower body session if u want to give that a try - the upper sessions are a killer i did deadlifts last the last time 10 seconds rest in between sets aswell!

good call on the go nutrition the pancake is actually quite drinkable and i've mixed the turkish delight with quark and its in the freezer right now


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> Not bad pressing i guess for an off season fatty lol
> 
> i was going tonight but my mrs has gone in so i'm baby sitting and i've got two ugly bulldogs on my lap!
> 
> will be in physique tom if your in i do upper and lower body session if u want to give that a try - the upper sessions are a killer i did deadlifts last the last time 10 seconds rest in between sets aswell!
> 
> good call on the go nutrition the pancake is actually quite drinkable and i've mixed the turkish delight with quark and its in the freezer right now


Turkish delight quark! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> Not bad pressing i guess for an off season fatty lol
> 
> i was going tonight but my mrs has gone in so i'm baby sitting and i've got two ugly bulldogs on my lap!
> 
> will be in physique tom if your in i do upper and lower body session if u want to give that a try - the upper sessions are a killer i did deadlifts last the last time 10 seconds rest in between sets aswell!
> 
> good call on the go nutrition the pancake is actually quite drinkable and i've mixed the turkish delight with quark and its in the freezer right now


Haha thanks mate! I love bulldogs, they are an acquired look so I wouldn't call them ugly haha.

Not in today mate, its rest day for me thank god 

10 secs rest in between deads sounds disgusting as does the quark!



Keeks said:


> Turkish delight quark! :drool: :drool: :drool:


My notes above explain my feelings on this concoction!! :no:


----------



## Queenie

Good morning   xx


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate! I love bulldogs, they are an acquired look so I wouldn't call them ugly haha.
> 
> Not in today mate, its rest day for me thank god
> 
> 10 secs rest in between deads sounds disgusting as does the quark!
> 
> My notes above explain my feelings on this concoction!! :no:


I see, so the Turkish Delight protein is cr4p then? Won't bother trying it then. 

And negged for the quark comment! :angry:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I see, so the Turkish Delight protein is cr4p then? Won't bother trying it then.
> 
> And negged for the quark comment! :angry:


 :ban: :lol:

Its awesome, really nice.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> :ban: :lol:
> 
> Its awesome, really nice.


Apparently not according to above post! :tongue:

Bring some to bums & tums please for me to try.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I see, so the Turkish Delight protein is cr4p then? Won't bother trying it then.
> 
> And negged for the quark comment! :angry:


Haha I was definitely referring to the quark as it sounds rough!! Turkish Delight flavour is rather nice especially as im not even big on the actual chocolate haha.

Negged? As if you would dare!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Good morning   xx


Good morning crossfit retard feeling better?


----------



## Chelsea

Quick update I did a 380kg leg press for 8 and my right knee is now in a tubi-grip and it hurts to put too much pressure on it


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Haha I was definitely referring to the quark as it sounds rough!! Turkish Delight flavour is rather nice especially as im not even big on the actual chocolate haha.
> 
> Negged? As if you would dare!


Bl00dy would, you obviously don't understand my love of quark! :angry:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Good morning crossfit retard feeling better?


I think another convo like yesterday's would make me feel much better


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Apparently not according to above post! :tongue:
> 
> Bring some to bums & tums please for me to try.


LOL, buy a sample pack to try them


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Quick update I did a 380kg leg press for 8 and my right knee is now in a tubi-grip and it hurts to put too much pressure on it


Well that's not good, at what point did knee hurt? when you woke up or mid set? Daft sod.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> LOL, buy a sample pack to try them


Shhhh, I'm going to give it a go and the pancake one too.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Shhhh, I'm going to give it a go and the pancake one too.


Secrets safe with me h34r:


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night:

*Leg press:*

150kg x 12

250kg x 12

340kg x 10 - might have been 12 but im not sure

380kg x 8 which is +30kg from last week so im very please but as I said my right knee is now wrapped up and it hurts to walk which is not cool.

*Hack Squat:*

90kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 12 - rest pause.

*Leg Extension:*

Full stack x 3 sets x 12, 12, 9 reps - absolutely horrific sets!

*Seated Hammy Curl:*

35kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 3 sets - couldn't go any heavier as the seated ones had ruined me as I went super slow and concentrated on the contraction so it felt like I was getting cramp.

*Standing Hammy Curls single leg:*

12 x 4 plates

12 x 5 plates

10 x 6 plates

*Standing Calves:*

6 sets starting at 10plates making sure my heels hit the floor for each and every rep.

Was gutted as the seated calf raise was broken and I adore that machine hence the 6 sets on standing.

To be honest I was ruined by time I had done leg extension, I didn't have enough food during the day and it really showed, luckily im fully stocked up today.

Last night after legs my legs were throbbing and they are sore already today, bit gutted about my knee, started taking glucosamine sulphate again 2 days ago so hopefully this will help as it hurts during legs and is even worse now!


----------



## Chelsea

Leg press last night:



Leg now


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Well that's not good, at what point did knee hurt? when you woke up or mid set? Daft sod.


Well both knees were sore even during the workout mate but usually by the end of leg press they are alright. Unfortunately the right knee was noticeably sore the moment I got home, hurts to walk although its not agony so I can walk its just a constant pain like there is something wrong but I have no doubt in a few days and especially after tonights rest day I will be fine.

Side not - I cycled on the bike to warm up on the hill setting on level 12 out of 20 so its not like I went in cold either :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Well both knees were sore even during the workout mate but usually by the end of leg press they are alright. Unfortunately the right knee was noticeably sore the moment I got home, hurts to walk although its not agony so I can walk its just a constant pain like there is something wrong but I have no doubt in a few days and especially after tonights rest day I will be fine.
> 
> Side not - I cycled on the bike to warm up on the hill setting on level 12 out of 20 so its not like I went in cold either :confused1:


Ah, well sounds like it should be ok then. I get it on my left knee, seizes up lovely.

Nice warm up, do you always warm up for legs? I don't if its a legs day. Straight into pressing.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Quick update I did a 380kg leg press for 8 and my right knee is now in a tubi-grip and it hurts to put too much pressure on it


FFS mate teach you for trying to keep up with big boy legs like mine.

Is it a bad injury do you think?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Ah, well sounds like it should be ok then. I get it on my left knee, seizes up lovely.
> 
> Nice warm up, do you always warm up for legs? I don't if its a legs day. Straight into pressing.


I always do at least 7 and a half minutes fast paced cardio mate before every workout, if I don't then it takes me forever to get warm and ready for the heavy stuff.

On non leg day I do 7.5mins power walking on speed 6.5kph minimum with an incline of 2.0 once ive done that all my joints feel good, heart rate is up and im warm, makes a huge difference 



Suprakill4 said:


> FFS mate teach you for trying to keep up with big boy legs like mine.
> 
> Is it a bad injury do you think?


Hahaha! Nah mate I reckon by Thurs or most likely Friday it will be gone, its more just sore rather than anything being pulled or torn but the strapping is just to help it with support.


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> I always do at least *7 and a half minutes *fast paced cardio mate before every workout, if I don't then it takes me forever to get warm and ready for the heavy stuff.
> 
> On non leg day I do 7.5mins power walking on speed 6.5kph minimum with an incline of 2.0 once ive done that all my joints feel good, heart rate is up and im warm, makes a huge difference
> 
> Hahaha! Nah mate I reckon by Thurs or most likely Friday it will be gone, its more just sore rather than anything being pulled or torn but the strapping is just to help it with support.


That's your problem right there bud, you need to do at least 7 minutes 40 seconds warm up :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> That's your problem right there bud, you need to do at least 7 minutes 40 seconds warm up :lol:


You complete knob head haha :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I always do at least 7 and a half minutes fast paced cardio mate before every workout, if I don't then it takes me forever to get warm and ready for the heavy stuff.
> 
> On non leg day I do 7.5mins power walking on speed 6.5kph minimum with an incline of 2.0 once ive done that all my joints feel good, heart rate is up and im warm, makes a huge difference


Hmm, probably will go back to this. Used to always do 10 mins treadmill before each session.


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> You complete knob head haha :lol:


Yup


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Hmm, probably will go back to this. Used to always do 10 mins treadmill before each session.


You should mate its so crucial to my training and im sure it will help you, you probably only need to do 2mins on the treadmill to warm up your tiny muscles


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I always do at least 7 and a half minutes fast paced cardio mate before every workout, if I don't then it takes me forever to get warm and ready for the heavy stuff.
> 
> On non leg day I do 7.5mins power walking on speed 6.5kph minimum with an incline of 2.0 once ive done that all my joints feel good, heart rate is up and im warm, makes a huge difference
> 
> Hahaha! Nah mate I reckon by Thurs or most likely Friday it will be gone, its more just sore rather than anything being pulled or torn but the strapping is just to help it with support.


I would still be having ibuprofen today mate to reduce any swelling.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I would still be having ibuprofen today mate to reduce any swelling.


I would too if someone in the office had some on them, will get some at lunch mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I would too if someone in the office had some on them, will get some at lunch mate


Good idea. And definitely keep it strapped up aswel. Thats a wrist sized strap youve put on it isnt it...... lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You should mate its so crucial to my training and im sure it will help you, you probably only need to do 2mins on the treadmill to warm up your tiny muscles


Thanks for noticing the gainz!! :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Good idea. And definitely keep it strapped up aswel. Thats a wrist sized strap youve put on it isnt it...... lol.


Yea mate.....King Kong's wrist!



R0BLET said:


> Thanks for noticing the gainz!! :beer:


No worries mate, looking massive :rockon:


----------



## Chelsea

Lovely rest day yesterday, knee is still a little sore but far improved from yesterday.

Took the pup to her first puppy training class and that was about the highlight of the night as well as finally completing 24 the series which was epic!!

Need suggestions for a new series now.


----------



## B4PJS

How did the doggy training go?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Lovely rest day yesterday, knee is still a little sore but far improved from yesterday.
> 
> Took the pup to her first puppy training class and that was about the highlight of the night as well as finally completing 24 the series which was epic!!
> 
> Need suggestions for a new series now.


Simpsons


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> How did the doggy training go?


She was good mate wasn't too much for her to do and a lot of the stuff I had put the ground work into so she was good and obedient 



R0BLET said:


> Simpsons


Douche! I meant a series like 24 not a cartoon you knob :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca

homeland is good season 3 starts end of the month so catch up^^


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> She was good mate wasn't too much for her to do and a lot of the stuff I had put the ground work into so she was good and obedient
> 
> Douche! I meant a series like 24 not a cartoon you knob :laugh:


Great British Bake Off


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> homeland is good season 3 starts end of the month so catch up^^


I've heard mucho goodness about this, although I like series that have already finished, fck watching them weekly that will bring out Tren rage...even though im not on it!



R0BLET said:


> Great British Bake Off


I may kill you today


----------



## Sambuca

well u got 2 seasons to watch

The wire is very good if u like using your brain 

Dexter

Dragonball Z h34r:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I may kill you today


Not seen that mate, what channel is it?


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> well u got 2 seasons to watch
> 
> The wire is very good if u like using your brain
> 
> Dexter
> 
> Dragonball Z h34r:


I very much like using my brain so I will check that out.

My friends watch Dexter and rate it so that will be on the shortlist too.

Dragonball Z almost got you negged


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Not seen that mate, what channel is it?


Its in the process of being filmed mate, the main character who is massive and really fcking good looking has to drive up north to film the final scene!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Its in the process of being filmed mate, the main character who is massive and really fcking good looking has to drive up north to film the final scene!! :gun_bandana:


Sounds sh1t tbh

Dead easy to wind up aren't you :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Sounds sh1t tbh
> 
> Dead easy to wind up aren't you :lol:


  today I am, think its because I haven't banged in a week!! Pathetic! Its gonna be one angry back session today!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> today I am, think its because I haven't banged in a week!! Pathetic! Its gonna be one angry back session today!


FFS. Still same old?

You always have good back sessions, so i'm sure it will be a good one :beer:


----------



## MiXiN

B4PJS said:


> How did the doggy training go?


Just can't picture big WhiteRonnie taking a little Pup' out for walks. Lol.


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> I see, so the Turkish Delight protein is cr4p then? Won't bother trying it then.
> 
> And negged for the quark comment! :angry:


It was good actually not quite proper Turkish delight but sort of close!


----------



## tonyc74

Good to meet you mate, pics don't do you justice much bigger in person!

Should have told me to shut up I can talk for ages about training and food lol!

Finally got home at 810 did cardio first then arms and legs fcuked now!

Least my dinner was on the table ha ha !


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> It was good actually not quite proper Turkish delight but sort of close!


Again....Turkish Delight quark :drool: :drool: :drool: I will give it a go when I don't buy some Turkish Delight protein. :whistling: h34r:


----------



## Chelsea

MiXiN said:


> Just can't picture big WhiteRonnie taking a little Pup' out for walks. Lol.


What on earth do you mean.....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

tonyc74 said:


> Good to meet you mate,* pics don't do you justice much bigger in person!*
> 
> Should have told me to shut up I can talk for ages about training and food lol!
> 
> Finally got home at 810 did cardio first then arms and legs fcuked now!
> 
> Least my dinner was on the table ha ha !


C'mon mate, how much did phil pay you to say that :rolleye:


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> Good to meet you mate, pics don't do you justice much bigger in person!
> 
> Should have told me to shut up I can talk for ages about training and food lol!
> 
> Finally got home at 810 did cardio first then arms and legs fcuked now!
> 
> Least my dinner was on the table ha ha !


Hahah thanks mate that's always nice to eat 

Same to you though, you seemed like a top lad although after reading you did cardio then arms then legs makes me wanna never train with you haha 

Dinner ready for me too 



danMUNDY said:


> C'mon mate, how much did phil pay you to say that :rolleye:


No money was exchanged, this comment was not pre-discussed to make me seem even more awesome


----------



## MiXiN

Chelsea said:


> What on earth do you mean.....
> 
> View attachment 135732


Bless it.

Is it a Golden Retriever?

My mate had one and it was off its head; Used to eat everything in sight like plastic, *** packets, and everything. Lol.

Wouldn't mind another Dog, but being in a 1 bed flat with limited space wouldn't be fair.

Would like a German Shepherd or Boxer again, but those Boxers are boisterous as hell.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> What on earth do you mean.....
> 
> View attachment 135732


Got the Rolf Harris look about you mate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

MiXiN said:


> Bless it.
> 
> Is it a Golden Retriever?
> 
> My mate had one and it was off its head; Used to eat everything in sight like plastic, *** packets, and everything. Lol.
> 
> Wouldn't mind another Dog, but being in a 1 bed flat with limited space wouldn't be fair.
> 
> Would like a German Shepherd or Boxer again, but those Boxers are boisterous as hell.


Its a Cavoodle mate (manly I know) half cavalier king Charles half toy poodle.....100% ledge 

German Shepherds are amazing dogs mate we had a collie cross with one and they are unbelievably clever and amazing guard dogs.



R0BLET said:


> Got the Rolf Harris look about you mate :lol:


He is a ledge too


----------



## Chelsea

Ive been so busy today ive only just logged on, quarter end at work so its month end close on 13th!!!?? half way through the month! Makes everything nice and stressful.

Great back session yesterday, will post it in a bit as im a bit swamped but as ever @R0BLET you're a tiny bitch  just thought id get that in there (which is what I said to @Keeks last night :innocent: )


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Ive been so busy today ive only just logged on, quarter end at work so its month end close on 13th!!!?? half way through the month! Makes everything nice and stressful.
> 
> Great back session yesterday, will post it in a bit as im a bit swamped but as ever @R0BLET you're a tiny bitch  just thought id get that in there (which is what I said to @Keeks last night :innocent: )


 mg: Get what in where?! :tongue:

Ha ha, sounds like you're having fun, I've just about got to a straight edge, but won't be for long before the fun starts again. :cursing:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: Get what in where?! :tongue:
> 
> Ha ha, sounds like you're having fun, I've just about got to a straight edge, but won't be for long before the fun starts again. :cursing:


You know what and you know exactly where :tongue:

Yea its loads of fun, just posted the on hold journal so main bit is done now thank god


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> You know what and you know exactly where :tongue:
> 
> Yea its loads of fun, just posted the on hold journal so main bit is done now thank god


 

I'm 81p out on my wages journal and can't for the life in me find it......definately one for a fresh brain on Monday I think!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I'm 81p out on my wages journal and can't for the life in me find it......definately one for a fresh brain on Monday I think!


Hahaha! I bet you do it within the 1st ten mins on Monday! Wow don't our lives sound cool :thumbup1:

Chest day today though, might have a go at the 65kg's


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha! I bet you do it within the 1st ten mins on Monday! Wow don't our lives sound cool :thumbup1:
> 
> Chest day today though, might have a go at the 65kg's


Yeah I probably will and it'll be something stupid and that'll wind me up even more for missing it! :laugh: Ha ha, yes you do sound like a geek! :tongue: :whistling:

Enjoy chest day!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yeah I probably will and it'll be something stupid and that'll wind me up even more for missing it! :laugh: Ha ha, yes you do sound like a geek! :tongue: :whistling:
> 
> Enjoy chest day!


Well if you're wound up you know what is good to relieve tension............reaching out and grabbing...........

A dumbell and taking your frustration out in the gym obviously :innocent:

I will enjoy chest day  may even get a video up.

p.s im too damn cool to be a geek :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Videos?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Well if you're wound up you know what is good to relieve tension............reaching out and grabbing...........
> 
> A dumbell and taking your frustration out in the gym obviously :innocent:
> 
> I will enjoy chest day  may even get a video up.
> 
> p.s im too damn cool to be a geek :thumbup1:


All accounts folk are geeks!!! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Videos?


Yep....of me putting something long and very hard in my hand...........

An Olympic bar obviously :whistling:


----------



## tonyc74

danMUNDY said:


> C'mon mate, how much did phil pay you to say that :rolleye:


i wish i could say he was a scrawny runt like me but no unfortunatley!


----------



## Chelsea

Last nights incline chest press pb, 6 reps on 140kg 3 unspotted and tbf my mate said he barely helped on the others which is good, it was after doing 10 reps on 100kg and 10 reps on 120kg so I reckon I could go even heavier


----------



## Glais

damn Chelsea, lovely incline bench bud  inspiring as always


----------



## Bad Alan

Strong barsteward  good work Philip !


----------



## Goodfella

Very impressive @Chelsea form was superb, real slow negatives


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> Last nights incline chest press pb, 6 reps on 140kg 3 unspotted and tbf my mate said he barely helped on the others which is good, it was after doing 10 reps on 100kg and 10 reps on 120kg so I reckon I could go even heavier


Who's that spotting you mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Glais said:


> damn Chelsea, lovely incline bench bud  inspiring as always


Thanks mate 



Bad Alan said:


> Strong barsteward  good work Philip !


Hahahaha thanks mate, I emailed you last week, dunno if you missed it?



Goodfella said:


> Very impressive @Chelsea form was superb, real slow negatives


Mate - super slow negatives are the way to go, my chest is still sore today and that video was taken on Friday!! Still think I can go heavier especially as that was my 3rd set 



bail said:


> Who's that spotting you mate?


Its my mate Rickie, you know him?


----------



## Bad Alan

Must've mate! Haven't seen anything and it wouldn't go to junk, I only really check email on phone that's probably why. Hit me again if its owt interesting 

You definately could hit more too how if you worked upto a 6rm instead of doing 3 heavy sets of varying reps. Reckon 3pl would probably go for 6 without a spot.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Must've mate! Haven't seen anything and it wouldn't go to junk, I only really check email on phone that's probably why. Hit me again if its owt interesting
> 
> You definately could hit more too how if you worked upto a 6rm instead of doing 3 heavy sets of varying reps. Reckon 3pl would probably go for 6 without a spot.


Haha i'll send it over again mate, despite the fact that I had to translate northern slang just then!! 

Yea I reckon I could too, I always like to make my heavy sets the 2nd set as I feel the 1 set kinda warms me up in a way that gets me used to the feeling of a weight, you know?

I reckon 160kg for a couple on incline


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Haha i'll send it over again mate, despite the fact that I had to translate northern slang just then!!
> 
> Yea I reckon I could too, I always like to make my heavy sets the 2nd set as I feel the 1 set kinda warms me up in a way that gets me used to the feeling of a weight, you know?
> 
> I reckon 160kg for a couple on incline


Haha ta love 

Yea like firing Cns so its ready to lift heavy, 160 is a disgusting incline bench lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Haha ta love
> 
> Yea like firing Cns so its ready to lift heavy, *160 is a disgusting incline bench *lol.


Sounds like a challenge, i'll see if I can get a Bad Alan is a **** t-shirt printed for the video.....if not i'll just wear the one I had made fro @R0BLET


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Sounds like a challenge, i'll see if I can get a Bad Alan is a **** t-shirt printed for the video.....if not i'll just wear the one I had made fro @R0BLET


Get two I want one too


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Get two I want one too


Hahahahahaha, will do :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Sounds like a challenge, i'll see if I can get a Bad Alan is a **** t-shirt printed for the video.....if not i'll just wear the one I had made fro @R0BLET


PMSL

I got a macuk t-shirt printed  What a legend :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Morning tit face, hows it going?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> I got a macuk t-shirt printed  What a legend :lol:


Hahahahaha! I'll never forget the day he pm'd me offering to sell me gear.....I almost fell off my seat hahahahahaha :lol:



B4PJS said:


> Morning tit face, hows it going?


Haha! Charmed  im good mate, 2ml Decatest went in last night accompanied with 2ml WC EQ 500  so im extra good haha especially as I had the EQ left over


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! I'll never forget the day he pm'd me offering to sell me gear.....I almost fell off my seat hahahahahaha :lol:
> 
> Haha! Charmed  im good mate, 2ml Decatest went in last night accompanied with 2ml WC EQ 500  so im extra good haha especially as I had the EQ left over


 :lol: I am still wondering when to start the deca, looks like I will be on a two week holiday at the start of December so thinking prob best to wait till I get back. The Tritest should see me through a two week holiday from a 1ml jab shouldn't it without needing anything other than some adex and nolva?


----------



## bail

Yeah went to school with him he's year above, never knew he was down physique warehouse


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! I'll never forget the day he pm'd me offering to sell me gear.....I almost fell off my seat hahahahahaha :lol:


hahah i got one of those pm's too!

will never forget the kennyken vs macuk thread flinty started, certainly gave me a few lol's


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! I'll never forget the day he pm'd me offering to sell me gear.....I almost fell off my seat hahahahahaha :lol:


Haha, yeah i remember when he pm'd me the same. He was about 50% more expensive than the Burr I could get at the time, but felt he was doing me a better deal. Kept pm'ing me so i reported him.

He's not banned anymore LOL


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> :lol: I am still wondering when to start the deca, looks like I will be on a two week holiday at the start of December so thinking prob best to wait till I get back. The Tritest should see me through a two week holiday from a 1ml jab shouldn't it without needing anything other than some adex and nolva?


Yea mate the Tri Test will see you through especially as it has the Decanoate ester in there which has a long half life.

With the Adex and Nolva there is no need to take both mate, just one or the other, personally my choice is Adex.



bail said:


> Yeah went to school with him he's year above, never knew he was down physique warehouse


Ahh right, i'll tell him you thought he was a cnut :lol: only joking. He was at my last gym mate, when that shut we both moved to Physique.......(really he followed me  )


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> hahah i got one of those pm's too!
> 
> will never forget the kennyken vs macuk thread flinty started, certainly gave me a few lol's


Hahahahaha what a tit! Yea I remember that thread, he took so much gear and still looked like he had polio!! 



R0BLET said:


> Haha, yeah i remember when he pm'd me the same. He was about 50% more expensive than the Burr I could get at the time, but felt he was doing me a better deal. Kept pm'ing me so i reported him.
> 
> He's not banned anymore LOL


Hahahaha! Yea it was all well pricey and I reckon he couldn't spot a fake if it came up in a syringe and jabbed him in the eye!

Imagine getting cycle advise from him!? :nono:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha what a tit! Yea I remember that thread, *he took so much gear and still looked like he had polio*!!
> 
> Hahahaha! Yea it was all well pricey and I reckon he couldn't spot a fake if it came up in a syringe and jabbed him in the eye!
> 
> Imagine getting cycle advise from him!? :nono:


i almost spat my water all over my computer screen reading that :lol:


----------



## bail

He's only bit of one mate not his fault though haha, nah always liked him, good for you aswell kinda like a pocket sized training partner


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha what a tit! Yea I remember that thread, he took so much gear and still looked like he had polio!!
> 
> Hahahaha! Yea it was all well pricey and I reckon he couldn't spot a fake if it came up in a syringe and jabbed him in the eye!
> 
> Imagine getting cycle advise from him!? :nono:


Think he was on about 3g of oils EW at one point.... may dig the old thread up :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> i almost spat my water all over my computer screen reading that :lol:


Hahaha that made me lol.



bail said:


> He's only bit of one mate not his fault though haha, nah always liked him, good for you aswell kinda like a pocket sized training partner


Haha :lol: it does help especially when I want to load up the bar I just get him to help haha! Sod racking 310kg on a bar by yourself for shrugs! 



R0BLET said:


> Think he was on about 3g of oils EW at one point.... may dig the old thread up :lol:


3g of oils........maybe it was olive oil!! DO IT!!


----------



## Queenie

Mac was active on another forum recently. I did laugh. Do u remember when he was out with 30, no no, 80 bodybuilders for a night out? Wearing 'that' t shirt? I think I still have that pic on my pc somewhere.

Have a great day x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Mac was active on another forum recently. I did laugh. Do u remember when he was out with 30, no no, 80 bodybuilders for a night out? Wearing 'that' t shirt? I think I still have that pic on my pc somewhere.
> 
> Have a great day x


Yeah 100 massive men and he was the biggest there!!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Mac was active on another forum recently. I did laugh. Do u remember when he was out with 30, no no, 80 bodybuilders for a night out? Wearing 'that' t shirt? I think I still have that pic on my pc somewhere.
> 
> Have a great day x


Find that pic and send it to me........and the one of Mac


----------



## Chelsea

Well im not gonna lie I had an epic shoulder session last night, PB's were smashed and I felt stronger than ever!

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

32.5kg x 12 - warm up

50kg x 10 - unspotted 

55kg x 6 - slight spot on 5th and 6th rep - PB 

40kg x 12 reps - these felt like 20kg's haha.

Immediate drop set on 20kg's x 12 or 15 reps.

*Seated Shoulder Press Plate Loaded:*

100kg x 10

130kg x 10

140kg x 7 - spotted on the last 2

*Shrugs:*

120kg x 12 - warm up

220kg x 12 - warm up

320kg x 10 - think that's a new pb had someone actually come over to me, try to lift the bar then fist bump me for lifting it haha, bit cringe but he a lovely bloke haha.

*Lat raises:*

22.5kg's x 12 x 3 sets plus a drop set on 10kg's x 15 reps.

*Rear Delts:*

112kg x 12

119kg x 12 x 2 sets - full stack.

Done - could see how many people were looking when I was doing the shrugs and even the 55kg dumbell press, definitely did not inflate my overinflated ego


----------



## Sambuca

good session i hope your feeling it today


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> good session i hope your feeling it today


If by feeling it you mean, feeling like a legend then yes I am, i'm walking round like ive grown a 3rd bollock 

Legs tonight so I doubt I will feel the same later, probably more like ive been castrated!! :thumbdown:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Well im not gonna lie I had an epic shoulder session last night, PB's were smashed and I felt stronger than ever!
> 
> *Dumbell Shoulder Press:*
> 
> 32.5kg x 12 - warm up
> 
> 50kg x 10 - unspotted
> 
> 55kg x 6 - slight spot on 5th and 6th rep - PB
> 
> 40kg x 12 reps - these felt like 20kg's haha.
> 
> Immediate drop set on 20kg's x 12 or 15 reps.
> 
> *Seated Shoulder Press Plate Loaded:*
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 130kg x 10
> 
> 140kg x 7 - spotted on the last 2
> 
> *Shrugs:*
> 
> 120kg x 12 - warm up
> 
> 220kg x 12 - warm up
> 
> 320kg x 10 - think that's a new pb had someone actually come over to me, try to lift the bar then fist bump me for lifting it haha, bit cringe but he a lovely bloke haha.
> 
> *Lat raises:*
> 
> 22.5kg's x 12 x 3 sets plus a drop set on 10kg's x 15 reps.
> 
> *Rear Delts:*
> 
> 112kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12 x 2 sets - full stack.
> 
> Done - could see how many people were looking when I was doing the shrugs and even the 55kg dumbell press, definitely did not inflate my overinflated ego


Amazing session you freak!


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> *Shrugs:*
> 
> 120kg x 12 - warm up
> 
> 220kg x 12 - warm up
> 
> 320kg x 10 - think that's a new pb had someone actually come over to me, try to lift the bar *then fist me for lifting it *haha, bit cringe but he a lovely bloke haha.


 mg: What sort of gym do you go to?? Not sure I want to join you for a session there!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Amazing session you freak!


You are such a knob hahahaha that made me lol :lol:



B4PJS said:


> mg: What sort of gym do you go to?? Not sure I want to join you for a session there!


Hahahahahahaha :lol: liar! I bet you want to join even more now!


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> You are such a knob hahahaha that made me lol :lol:
> 
> Hahahahahahaha :lol: liar! I bet you want to join even more now!


Maybe a little, I just don't like random fistings, prefer a bit of warning first!


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Maybe a little, I just don't like random fistings, prefer a bit of warning first!


Consider this thread your warning.......


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Consider this thread your warning.......
> 
> View attachment 136194


Ok, will arrive fully lubed up


----------



## HelloDumbbell

Chelsea said:


> Well im not gonna lie I had an epic shoulder session last night, PB's were smashed and I felt stronger than ever!
> 
> *Dumbell Shoulder Press:*
> 
> 32.5kg x 12 - warm up
> 
> 50kg x 10 - unspotted
> 
> 55kg x 6 - slight spot on 5th and 6th rep - PB
> 
> 40kg x 12 reps - these felt like 20kg's haha.
> 
> Immediate drop set on 20kg's x 12 or 15 reps.
> 
> *Seated Shoulder Press Plate Loaded:*
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 130kg x 10
> 
> 140kg x 7 - spotted on the last 2
> 
> *Shrugs:*
> 
> 120kg x 12 - warm up
> 
> 220kg x 12 - warm up
> 
> 320kg x 10 - think that's a new pb had someone actually come over to me, try to lift the bar then fist bump me for lifting it haha, bit cringe but he a lovely bloke haha.
> 
> *Lat raises:*
> 
> 22.5kg's x 12 x 3 sets plus a drop set on 10kg's x 15 reps.
> 
> *Rear Delts:*
> 
> 112kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12 x 2 sets - full stack.
> 
> Done - could see how many people were looking when I was doing the shrugs and even the 55kg dumbell press, definitely did not inflate my overinflated ego


HELL YES, Love to see when people hit it hard !

Mad shrugs Brah !!


----------



## Queenie

Did someone say fisting?

Oh, fist bumping. My bad.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Did someone say fisting?
> 
> Oh, fist bumping. My bad.


I can book you in for both to avoid disappointment :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> I can book you in for both to avoid disappointment :thumbup1:


You're so good to me


----------



## Chelsea

Ok in not gonna lie I'm having a full rack of pork ribs at 10:30am


----------



## Chelsea

Done!!


----------



## HelloDumbbell

I´m jealous. So so jealous....

Sitting here drawing stupid pictures and not eating ribs..


----------



## Chelsea

HelloDumbbell said:


> I´m jealous. So so jealous....
> 
> Sitting here drawing stupid pictures and not eating ribs..


Would it help if I told you that they tasted awesome and will be accompanied with 20mg Dbol


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea said:


> Ok in not gonna lie I'm having a full rack of pork ribs at 10:30am
> 
> View attachment 136204


I currently hate you!!!

Low carbs today for me and defo no nice ribs


----------



## HelloDumbbell

Chelsea said:


> Would it help if I told you that they tasted awesome and will be accompanied with 20mg Dbol


Aww  !!


----------



## MiXiN

I can't keep up with Whiteronnys thread, and the sheer lust that Rxqueenie keep putting forward towards him.

You're a lucky lad, Phil, with all this Female attention.


----------



## Queenie

MiXiN said:


> I can't keep up with Whiteronnys thread, and the sheer lust that Rxqueenie keep putting forward towards him.
> 
> You're a lucky lad, Phil, with all this Female attention.


Or unlucky  depends how u look at it. This is quite tame I thought. Phils last journal.... well that was a picture! Cemented our friendship though lol.


----------



## MiXiN

RXQueenie said:


> Or unlucky  depends how u look at it. This is quite tame I thought. Phils last journal.... well that was a picture! Cemented our friendship though lol.


You're just a stalker, let's get it right. Lol.


----------



## Queenie

MiXiN said:


> You're just a stalker, let's get it right. Lol.


I'll leave Phil to answer that


----------



## Chelsea

MiXiN said:


> I can't keep up with Whiteronnys thread, and the sheer lust that Rxqueenie keep putting forward towards him.
> 
> You're a lucky lad, Phil, with all this Female attention.


Female attention? You know @R0BLET is actually a guy? I know he is tiny like a girl but he is in fact a man apparently 

Repped for calling me WhiteRonnie 



RXQueenie said:


> Or unlucky  depends how u look at it. This is quite tame I thought. Phils last journal.... well that was a picture! Cemented our friendship though lol.


Doesn't cement have to be dry to set? My journal was soaked through 



MiXiN said:


> You're just a stalker, let's get it right. Lol.





RXQueenie said:


> I'll leave Phil to answer that


I can confirm that she may indeed be a stalker but I think its only really a problem when you don't want it happening, im quite happy with Queenie's muscle worship


----------



## Chelsea

I'm not gonna lie I just had 6 eggs and 4 giant pancakes for breakfast


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> I'm not gonna lie I just had 6 eggs and 4 giant pancakes for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 136294


fat **** haha

get it down ya neck nom nom nom


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> fat **** haha
> 
> get it down ya neck nom nom nom


Already gone


----------



## TELBOR

Cun.t

That is all.


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> I'm not gonna lie I just had 6 eggs and *4 giant pancakes* for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 136294


They are tiddlers mate, at least cook decent sized pancakes!


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> They are tiddlers mate, at least cook decent sized pancakes!


BIG!


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> BIG!
> 
> View attachment 136306


The ones I cooked for wifey at the weekend were bigger than that!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> BIG!
> 
> View attachment 136306


Out of date? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Out of date? :lol:


I knew when I took that pic it would be you that sees that. Its only a day fck it when I ate them they were only 8hrs out of date haha


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I knew when I took that pic it would be you that sees that. Its only a day fck it when I ate them they were only 8hrs out of date haha


LOL, i give things a couple of days. Especially pancakes


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> LOL, i give things a couple of days. Especially pancakes


I'd give your mrs' back doors a couple of days mate....it was pretty sore when I left it


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I'd give your mrs' back doors a couple of days mate....it was pretty sore when I left it


PMSL

She didn't feel you, thought it was a pile irritating her


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> She didn't feel you, thought it was a pile irritating her


Well that's mission accomplished...... she clearly felt something even if it was just irritation....I must be getting bigger all over :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Well that's mission accomplished...... she clearly felt something even if it was just irritation....I must be getting bigger all over :thumb:


Onwards and upwards mate


----------



## Chelsea

Forgot to post my PB leg session on Tuesday night:

*Plate Loaded Leg Press:*

150kg x 12

200kg x 12

250kg x 12

290kg x 12

340kg x 12

380kg x 10

420kg x 8 - PB 

*Hack Squat:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

150kg x 12 - all super low reps.

*Leg Extension:*

Full stack x 3 sets - 119kg - need more weight on this now.

*Seated hammy curls:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

*Standing Calf Raises:*

11, 12, 13, 14, 15 plates all x 10-12 reps.

*Incline Seated Calves:*

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

Done.


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea said:


> Forgot to post my PB leg session on Tuesday night:
> 
> *Plate Loaded Leg Press:*
> 
> 150kg x 12
> 
> 200kg x 12
> 
> 250kg x 12
> 
> 290kg x 12
> 
> 340kg x 12
> 
> 380kg x 10
> 
> 420kg x 8 - PB
> 
> *Hack Squat:*
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> 150kg x 12 - all super low reps.
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> Full stack x 3 sets - 119kg - need more weight on this now.
> 
> *Seated hammy curls:*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises:*
> 
> 11, 12, 13, 14, 15 plates all x 10-12 reps.
> 
> *Incline Seated Calves:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 12
> 
> Done.


only one word..... BEAST!


----------



## Chelsea

Big Kris said:


> only one word..... BEAST!


They are still tender today.......just like @Keeks back doors


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> They are still tender today.......just like @Keeks back doors


You thinking about my a$$ again?! :tongue:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Forgot to post my PB leg session on Tuesday night:
> 
> *Plate Loaded Leg Press:*
> 
> 150kg x 12
> 
> 200kg x 12
> 
> 250kg x 12
> 
> 290kg x 12
> 
> 340kg x 12
> 
> 380kg x 10
> 
> 420kg x 8 - PB
> 
> *Hack Squat:*
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> 150kg x 12 - all super low reps.
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> Full stack x 3 sets - 119kg - need more weight on this now.
> 
> *Seated hammy curls:*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises:*
> 
> 11, 12, 13, 14, 15 plates all x 10-12 reps.
> 
> *Incline Seated Calves:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 12
> 
> Done.


so much volume id be blowing out my **** haha


----------



## jon-kent

Scumbag


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea said:


> They are still tender today.......just like @Keeks back doors


Big area for me to work on after this show my legs

Neglected them for too long and playing catch up now


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You thinking about my a$$ again?! :tongue:


Very much so 



marknorthumbria said:


> so much volume id be blowing out my **** haha


Haha, it helps being a real man :thumb:



jon-kent said:


> Scumbag


Love you too Mr.****


----------



## Chelsea

Big Kris said:


> Big area for me to work on after this show my legs
> 
> Neglected them for too long and playing catch up now


Mate legs are still an area I have to hit very hard as my upper body is far more advanced than they are so im in the same boat.

Just make sure you have plenty of hamstring work in there, good hammys look awesome on stage.


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Mate legs are still an area I have to hit very hard *as my upper body is far more advanced than they are *so im in the same boat.
> 
> Just make sure you have plenty of hamstring work in there, good hammys look awesome on stage.


No sh1t Johnny Bravo!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Mate legs are still an area I have to hit very hard as my upper body is far more advanced than they are so im in the same boat.
> 
> Just make sure you have plenty of hamstring work in there, good hammys look awesome on stage.


Yes, ham/glute work.....very important!


----------



## B4PJS

@Cvnt, you free a week on Saturday then?


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> @Cvnt, you free a week on Saturday then?


Im not actually mate, ive got a friends leaving do as they are going travelling and all that sh1t!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yes, ham/glute work.....very important!


Ive got some glute work for you :whistling:


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Im not actually mate, ive got a friends leaving do as they are going travelling and all that sh1t!


Lameass!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yes, ham/glute work.....very important!





B4PJS said:


> Lameass!


Just use those couple of weeks to get the weights ready on the bar for me.........there's lot of them needed


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Just use those couple of weeks to get the weights ready on the bar for me.........there's lot of them needed


I guess even you can lift a couple of these http://www.gymratz.co.uk/2-5kg-olympic-technique-plate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> I guess even you can lift a couple of these http://www.gymratz.co.uk/2-5kg-olympic-technique-plate :lol:


I just about can although I know you struggle with these ones mate.......bless 

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/weight-plates/fractional-plates/1-25kg-plate.html


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> I just about can although I know you struggle with these ones mate.......bless
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/weight-plates/fractional-plates/1-25kg-plate.html


I can just about lift one of those now. Give it another year and I might be up to two


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Ive got some glute work for you :whistling:


I have no doubt that you could show my glutes a thing or two!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I have no doubt that you could show my glutes a thing or two!


Yes they would be ruined :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yes they would be ruined :thumb:


 :blush:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning nob head


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Morning nob head


Only just seen this due to the fckery in your journal!!

Last nights back session:

Basically I bent over rowed 130kg x 10 with ease.

150kg x 10 again pretty easy with a really good squeeze.

170kg x 10 this was an awesome set definitely felt heavy but got the reps with good form too, last couple of reps were jerked up a bit.

Going to my work do straight after work today so no chest tonight but lets face it, its already too massive anyway!! 

May have to train tomorrow or Sunday depending on the hangover situation


----------



## Chelsea

Quick gun shot from today's arms workout:


----------



## Glais

whats the protein you use from gonutrition, is it the whey 80?


----------



## Chelsea

Glais said:


> whats the protein you use from gonutrition, is it the whey 80?


Yes mate that's the one


----------



## Glais

Chelsea said:


> Yes mate that's the one


sweet bud

no real difference compared to the isolate you think?


----------



## TELBOR

Looking good mate! :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

Strength looks like its flying mate, how's bodyweight? Arms are still lean and fuuuarking large.

Remembering/bothering with your jabs regularly?


----------



## Chelsea

Glais said:


> sweet bud
> 
> no real difference compared to the isolate you think?


Well isolate is much more suited for quick ingestion so times like 1st thing in the morning and post workout mate, also it has a higher protein content so there are some differences but it all depends on your budget.



R0BLET said:


> Looking good mate! :beer:


Thanks babe 



Bad Alan said:


> Strength looks like its flying mate, how's bodyweight? Arms are still lean and fuuuarking large.
> 
> Remembering/bothering with your jabs regularly?


Cheers mate, yea im really motoring along, bodyweight I think is kinda the same really which is weird but I suppose I have stayed lean and its definitely the biggest I have been ever and definitely the strongest 

Yep remembering jabs now so everything is a bit more structured which is good. Threw in a bit of WC EQ 500 starting last week, really like it and its completely pip free, had it left over as well which is a bonus 

Dbol has stopped as I wanted to give orals a rest.


----------



## Chelsea

My post workout shake after arms:

Ice cream pint and a half of full fat milk, 3 scoops GN Whey 80, 7 chocolate hob nobs


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Well isolate is much more suited for quick ingestion so times like 1st thing in the morning and post workout mate, also it has a higher protein content so there are some differences but it all depends on your budget.
> 
> Thanks babe
> 
> Cheers mate, yea im really motoring along, bodyweight I think is kinda the same really which is weird but I suppose I have stayed lean and its definitely the biggest I have been ever and definitely the strongest
> 
> Yep remembering jabs now so everything is a bit more structured which is good. Threw in a bit of WC EQ 500 starting last week, really like it and its completely pip free, had it left over as well which is a bonus
> 
> Dbol has stopped as I wanted to give orals a rest.


The wc eq500 is immense, love that stuff 

I usually find weight gain will run in big jumps anyway, it'll be steady for a few weeks and then there'll be a 2-4lb increase. Important thing like you've said before is getting stronger and being consistent with diet.

Next diet will be considerably easier of you stay this lean upto prep!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> The wc eq500 is immense, love that stuff
> 
> I usually find weight gain will run in big jumps anyway, it'll be steady for a few weeks and then there'll be a 2-4lb increase. Important thing like you've said before is getting stronger and being consistent with diet.
> 
> Next diet will be considerably easier of you stay this lean upto prep!


Its lovely stuff isn't it  I really do like Eq and I had never used it before until early this year way before the show.

Yea dieting will be much better although I feel I need more time to make the changes I want to turn up at UKBFF and win so I may choose a later show rather than April this year.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> My post workout shake after arms:
> 
> Ice cream pint and a half of full fat milk, 3 scoops GN Whey 80, 7 chocolate hob nobs
> 
> View attachment 136674


GOOD LAD!!

:beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Its lovely stuff isn't it  I really do like Eq and I had never used it before until early this year way before the show.
> 
> Yea dieting will be much better although I feel I need more time to make the changes I want to turn up at UKBFF and win so I may choose a later show rather than April this year.


Leeds in September! @Keeks is doughnut girl and we get to choose her outfit for cheer leading! Could do with your input on that


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Leeds in September! @Keeks is doughnut girl and we get to choose her outfit for cheer leading! Could do with your input on that


Sounds like a plan but its a long way to go..... who's gonna put me up? @Keeks? I make a very good house guest 

So its a cheer leading outfit then.....I suggest no undies and plenty of high kicks


----------



## Keeks

@Bad Alan Cheers, thought we were mates but obviously not if you're involving Chelsea in the choice of outfits! Your now back of the doughnut queue! :tongue:

@Chelsea Be kind with the outfit choice and we'll see about you being a house guest.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> @Bad Alan Cheers, thought we were mates but obviously not if you're involving Chelsea in the choice of outfits! Your now back of the doughnut queue! :tongue:
> 
> @Chelsea Be kind with the outfit choice and we'll see about you being a house guest.


Consider me the kindest man on earth then......plus side is you could be my oil girl for the show


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Consider me the kindest man on earth then......plus side is you could be my oil girl for the show


Hmmmm, I still don't trust you with the outfit thing, or lack of outfit should I say.

Ha ha, oil girl.......I'm there! :bounce:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Hmmmm, I still don't trust you with the outfit thing, or lack of outfit should I say.
> 
> Ha ha, oil girl.......I'm there! :bounce:


We can try the outfits whilst im staying then, maybe see what looks best :whistling:

Perfect.....I need to check your skills first though so I should probably pencil you in for an oil session


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> @Bad Alan Cheers, thought we were mates but obviously not if you're involving Chelsea in the choice of outfits! Your now back of the doughnut queue! :tongue:
> 
> @Chelsea Be kind with the outfit choice and we'll see about you being a house guest.


Awww don't be like that, tbf I shouldn't have involved Phil I don't like sharing 

@Chelsea in all seriousness id have you at mine for a couple of nights no worries. Be cool if we have lots of people doing same show  can't promise I won't bum you though when you're sleeping


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Awww don't be like that, tbf I shouldn't have involved Phil I don't like sharing
> 
> @Chelsea in all seriousness id have you at mine for a couple of nights no worries. Be cool if we have lots of people doing same show  can't promise I won't bum you though when you're sleeping


Right................ as long as im still inside keeks at this point then I suppose I gotta take the rough with the smooth 

Also I need to go Ibiza at some point in my life, you going next summer?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Right................ as long as im still inside keeks at this point then I suppose I gotta take the rough with the smooth
> 
> Also I need to go Ibiza at some point in my life, you going next summer?


you two bum boys gonna bunk up before your next show? ha ha


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Right................ as long as im still inside keeks at this point then I suppose I gotta take the rough with the smooth
> 
> Also I need to go Ibiza at some point in my life, you going next summer?


Yes i 100% am mate with Liam too is the plan! You'd have a riot  can't promise you'd come back in full working order lol, I never do!


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> you two bum boys gonna bunk up before your next show? ha ha


Yea I'm secretly hoping for a good tit [email protected] off him


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> you two bum boys gonna bunk up before your next show? ha ha


Don't be jelly mark hahahahaha :lol:



Bad Alan said:


> Yes i 100% am mate with Liam too is the plan! You'd have a riot  can't promise you'd come back in full working order lol, I never do!


Let me know the details, obviously I would be flying from Gatwick but could meet u there!? Fck full working order i'll just get lots of hugs to help me recover.



Bad Alan said:


> Yea I'm secretly hoping for a good tit [email protected] off him


 :lol: hahahahahaha! It would be the best you've had although I really don't like pearl necklaces.....they don't suit my look or my needs haha!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> My post workout shake after arms:
> 
> Ice cream pint and a half of full fat milk, 3 scoops GN Whey 80, 7 chocolate hob nobs
> 
> View attachment 136674


You always make me well jel with you grub you!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Don't be jelly mark hahahahaha :lol:
> 
> Let me know the details, obviously I would be flying from Gatwick but could meet u there!? Fck full working order i'll just get lots of hugs to help me recover.
> 
> :lol: hahahahahaha! It would be the best you've had although I really don't like pearl necklaces.....they don't suit my look or my needs haha!


Yea for sure mate be class if we do! As soon as we start organising dates your in


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Awww don't be like that, tbf I shouldn't have involved Phil I don't like sharing
> 
> @Chelsea in all seriousness id have you at mine for a couple of nights no worries. Be cool if we have lots of people doing same show  can't promise I won't bum you though when you're sleeping


 :lol: Well you roped him in! But stop trying to pinch my house guest, or we can both come stay with you?



Chelsea said:


> Right................ *as long as im still inside keeks at this point* then I suppose I gotta take the rough with the smooth
> 
> Also I need to go Ibiza at some point in my life, you going next summer?


FPMSL!!!!!! This had me in hysterics!!!! :lol:

But anyway, so let me get this straight......you two will be dressing me up in your choice of outfit/non-outfit, there will be oiling up, bumming, pearl necklaces and dounghnuts?! This is going to over-shadow any competition for sure!!!! :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: Well you roped him in! But stop trying to pinch my house guest, or we can both come stay with you?
> 
> FPMSL!!!!!! This had me in hysterics!!!! :lol:
> 
> But anyway, so let me get this straight......you two will be dressing me up in your choice of outfit/non-outfit, there will be oiling up, bumming, pearl necklaces and dounghnuts?! This is going to over-shadow any competition for sure!!!! :bounce:  :bounce:


 @Keeks you're welcome anytime 

And that just about sums it up yes, you in? :lol:


----------



## Queenie

I cannot believe I haven't been invited to this!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> @Keeks you're welcome anytime
> 
> And that just about sums it up yes, you in? :lol:


INNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I cannot believe I haven't been invited to this!


Hmmm tit **** off @Chelsea or @RXQueenie decisions decisions!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> INNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :thumb:


Can we have that in writing please


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Hmmm tit **** off @Chelsea or @RXQueenie decisions decisions!


Why only one? Have both


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Why only one? Have both


Same time?

Phil we are on a roll with lining 3ways up today


----------



## Keeks

Keeks said:


> INNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :thumb:


This ^^^^^^^^^^ Take this as an official document! 



Bad Alan said:


> Can we have that in writing please


----------



## Keeks

I've even forgotten what the actual occasion was! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Well you roped him in! But stop trying to pinch my house guest, or we can both come stay with you?
> 
> FPMSL!!!!!! This had me in hysterics!!!! :lol:
> 
> But anyway, so let me get this straight......you two will be dressing me up in your choice of outfit/non-outfit, there will be oiling up, bumming, pearl necklaces and dounghnuts?! This is going to over-shadow any competition for sure!!!! :bounce:  :bounce:





Keeks said:


> INNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :thumb:





RXQueenie said:


> Why only one? Have both





Bad Alan said:


> Same time?
> 
> Phil we are on a roll with lining 3ways up today


Well hasn't all this given me a semi at my desk this morning.......I think we have arranged a 4 way Al, you, me Queenie and Keeks......this could get very messy.

Protein shakes during rest periods, we could all sit on the bed and pass it down


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> This ^^^^^^^^^^ Take this as an official document!


Oh I have laminated it already 



Keeks said:


> I've even forgotten what the actual occasion was! :lol:


It will be an occasion all on its own, maybe an annual thing.........

Definitely an anal thing too :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Well hasn't all this given me a semi at my desk this morning.......I think we have arranged a 4 way Al, you, me Queenie and Keeks......this could get very messy.
> 
> Protein shakes during rest periods, we could all sit on the bed and pass it down


Yea man I don't think innocent little Keeks knows what she's agreed to lol  I feel kinda bad for her!


----------



## CJ

Fvcking hell is @Chelsea doing leeds now as well ??

You benders will probably be a couple classes before me though !!!

You are still doing the u80's arent you Will ?


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yea man I don't think innocent little Keeks knows what she's agreed to lol  I feel kinda bad for her!


I don't feel bad for her in the slightest we will open up a whole new world to her, she'll never be the same again 

@Keeks - that's not supposed to sound so sexually aggressive but I cant help it!



CJ said:


> Fvcking hell is @Chelsea doing leeds now as well ??
> 
> You benders will probably be a couple classes before me though !!!
> 
> You are still doing the u80's arent you Will ?


Thinking about it mate.

You doing the U80cm's aren't you CJ :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Fvcking hell is @Chelsea doing leeds now as well ??
> 
> You benders will probably be a couple classes before me though !!!
> 
> You are still doing the u80's arent you Will ?


Hahah I'm trying to rope him in, **** me there will be some mind games being played in final weeks lol!

Don't bank on it shorty I believe the swimming shorts classes are before the mass monsters


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> I don't feel bad for her in the slightest we will open up a whole new world to her, she'll never be the same again
> 
> @Keeks - that's not supposed to sound so sexually aggressive but I cant help it!
> 
> Thinking about it mate.
> 
> You doing the U80cm's aren't you CJ :lol:


Well I will if they let me wear my cuban heels


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Hahah I'm trying to rope him in, **** me there will be some mind games being played in final weeks lol!
> 
> Don't bank on it shorty I believe the swimming shorts classes are before the mass monsters


Fvck off lol

You and chelsea will need to don board shorts if you cant put some meat on those twigs of yours

Im genuinely laughing my fat a$$ off here lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I don't feel bad for her in the slightest we will open up a whole new world to her, she'll never be the same again
> 
> @Keeks - that's not supposed to sound so sexually aggressive but I cant help it!
> 
> Thinking about it mate.
> 
> You doing the U80cm's aren't you CJ :lol:


That's true is a vital service we will be providing


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Fvck off lol
> 
> You and chelsea will need to don board shorts if you cant put some meat on those twigs of yours
> 
> Im genuinely laughing my fat a$$ off here lol


Bastard I've got leg shots but my cock is out in all of them, pm? 

And don't worry CJ its offseason so it's not fat it's power!


----------



## liam0810

Can i watch this 4 way? I also don't mind being the fluffer.

And you should defo do the Leeds show, more the merrier although i'm guessing you'll be in physique class. if you are i've found you these


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Bastard I've got leg shots but my cock is out in all of them, pm?
> 
> And don't worry CJ its offseason so it's not fat it's power!


Good lad...my powerful ass.


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Well I will if they let me wear my cuban heels


More like Cuban stilts!



CJ said:


> Fvck off lol
> 
> You and chelsea will need to don board shorts if you cant put some meat on those twigs of yours
> 
> Im genuinely laughing my fat a$$ off here lol


Hahaha my wheels are coming along nicely, I cant compete with the level of fat that's on yours though, maybe i'll have a few extra dominos each week that should bring them up 



Bad Alan said:


> Bastard I've got leg shots but my cock is out in all of them, pm?
> 
> And don't worry CJ its offseason so it's not fat it's power!


No one will be able to see your cock so you will be fine mate, just post them :lol:



liam0810 said:


> Can i watch this 4 way? I also don't mind being the fluffer.
> 
> And you should defo do the Leeds show, more the merrier although i'm guessing you'll be in physique class. if you are i've found you these
> View attachment 136736


You can watch and you can fluff.......Will

Haha im gonna buy them to wear on my next holiday never mind the stage!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> No one will be able to see your cock so you will be fine mate, just post them :lol:
> 
> You can watch and you can fluff.......Will
> 
> Haha im gonna buy them to wear on my next holiday never mind the stage!


Don't tell everyone Phil ! 

Liam can be official film maker! And don't turn him down on his offer he knows things :lol:


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Don't tell everyone Phil !
> 
> Liam can be official film maker! And don't turn him down on his offer he knows things :lol:


Wtf is my roll..

I make a cracking cup of tea


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Wtf is my roll..
> 
> I make a cracking cup of tea


We need an official "oiler" to get us all greasy and lubed up?

And lets face it every good adult film needs a midget somewhere in at least once scene, so I'm sure you'll get some airtime


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> We need an official "oiler" to get us all greasy and lubed up?
> 
> And lets face it every good adult film needs a midget somewhere in at least once scene, so I'm sure you'll get some airtime


Youve charmed me

Happy to oil you guys up but fvck touching keeks....christ knows where shes been 

I do a cracking trick where I suck my own piece whilst kicking myself in the head....oscar winning sh1t right there


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> More like Cuban stilts!
> 
> Hahaha my wheels are coming along nicely, I cant compete with the level of fat that's on yours though, maybe i'll have a few extra dominos each week that should bring them up
> 
> No one will be able to see your cock so you will be fine mate, just post them :lol:
> 
> You can watch and you can fluff.......Will
> 
> Haha im gonna buy them to wear on my next holiday never mind the stage!


I fluff Will all the time so there's no change there and i'm in Marbs this weekend, might see if i can get a pair of those bad boys


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Youve charmed me
> 
> Happy to oil you guys up but fvck touching keeks....christ knows where shes been
> 
> I do a cracking trick where I suck my own piece whilst kicking myself in the head....oscar winning sh1t right there


What a horrific and wonderful image you've just put in my head :lol: you're in !


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Wtf is my roll..
> 
> I make a cracking cup of tea


You've got plenty of rolls mate :lol:



Bad Alan said:


> We need an official "oiler" to get us all greasy and lubed up?
> 
> And lets face it every good adult film needs a midget somewhere in at least once scene, so I'm sure you'll get some airtime


Good point Will, this will appeal more to the masses now  although technically we have a midget already @Keeks!



CJ said:


> Youve charmed me
> 
> Happy to oil you guys up but fvck touching keeks....christ knows where shes been
> 
> I do a cracking trick where I suck my own piece whilst kicking myself in the head....oscar winning sh1t right there


 :lol: this made me lol at work! I have to see this (nohomo)



liam0810 said:


> I fluff Will all the time so there's no change there and i'm in Marbs this weekend, might see if i can get a pair of those bad boys


Get 2 pairs........ his and hers............your the hers


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> You've got plenty of rolls mate :lol:
> 
> Good point Will, this will appeal more to the masses now  although technically we have a midget already @Keeks!
> 
> :lol: this made me lol at work! I have to see this (nohomo)
> 
> Get 2 pairs........ his and hers............your the hers


Two midgets! Lets make them do stuff and we can all crowd round and shower them with golden rain


----------



## Keeks

:lol: You guys!!!!! :lol:

So this morning's developments.......the gang bang/midget porn show has grown, we now have a film crew and you guys will absolutely ruin me so I'll never be the same again?! Tbh, after all this talk I would be disappointed if you didn't!!! 

Again, what's the occasion? :bounce:


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Two midgets! Lets make them do stuff and we can all crowd round and shower them with golden rain


Never mind golden rain how about my snowy sex wee! Will take 10,000ius of HCG and 200mg Clomid so Keeks face looks like a painters radio 



Keeks said:


> :lol: You guys!!!!! :lol:
> 
> So this morning's developments.......the gang bang/midget porn show has grown, we now have a film crew and you guys will absolutely ruin me so I'll never be the same again?! Tbh, after all this talk I would be disappointed if you didn't!!!
> 
> Again, what's the occasion? :bounce:


Erm......... it was my birthday in August lets call it a belated celebration for that.

Reps for being game you horny midget


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Never mind golden rain how about my snowy sex wee! Will take 10,000ius of HCG and 200mg Clomid so Keeks face looks like a painters radio
> 
> Erm......... it was my birthday in August lets call it a belated celebration for that.
> 
> Reps for being game you horny midget


 :lol: Dirty boy!

Less of the midget thank you, I'll be bringing my heels anyway. 

And it was my birthday in August too so double birthday celebrations......but if that's the case, I guess we'll have to wear our birthday suits?! 

And thanks for the reps.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: You guys!!!!! :lol:
> 
> So this morning's developments.......the gang bang/midget porn show has grown, we now have a film crew and you guys will absolutely ruin me so I'll never be the same again?! Tbh, after all this talk I would be disappointed if you didn't!!!
> 
> Again, what's the occasion? :bounce:


Yea sorry got carried away this morning, I'm blaming Phil !

It's my birthday Sunday everyone free?


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Yea sorry got carried away this morning, I'm blaming Phil !
> 
> It's my birthday Sunday everyone free?


I blame him too, he's a right perv!

:sneaky2: Really? :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> I blame him too, he's a right perv!
> 
> :sneaky2: Really? :lol:


Yea lol I'm at work till 6 but free anytime after that


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Dirty boy!
> 
> Less of the midget thank you, I'll be bringing my heels anyway.
> 
> And it was my birthday in August too so double birthday celebrations......but if that's the case, I guess we'll have to wear our birthday suits?!
> 
> And thanks for the reps.


I never claimed not to be a dirty boy  im filth haha!

Heels sound good, when was your bday, mine was the 5th. Birthday suits are 100% ive got mine primed and ready with a bit of a tan going on too 

You're most welcome 



Bad Alan said:


> Yea sorry got carried away this morning, I'm blaming Phil !
> 
> It's my birthday Sunday everyone free?


I accept full blame.......it was worth it........im free  only if Keeks is too!



Keeks said:


> I blame him too, he's a right perv!
> 
> :sneaky2: Really? :lol:


Yes I am


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Yea lol I'm at work till 6 but free anytime after that


Ha ha, Im still not sure I believe you. :lol: This could be a trial run for the main event next year! :thumbup1:



Chelsea said:


> I never claimed not to be a dirty boy  im filth haha!
> 
> Heels sound good, when was your bday, mine was the 5th. Birthday suits are 100% ive got mine primed and ready with a bit of a tan going on too
> 
> You're most welcome
> 
> I accept full blame.......it was worth it........im free  only if Keeks is too!
> 
> Yes I am


Ha ha, I'm both scared and intrigued by your filth and pervyness. 

Mine was 6th......we're like the female/male equivalent of each other, jobs and NAC champions too. Are you obsessed with quark too cos if you are, then that's just weird!

Oh and pics of birthday suit needed! Just to check all in order for Sunday!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I'm both scared and intrigued by your filth and pervyness.
> 
> Mine was 6th......we're like the female/male equivalent of each other, jobs and NAC champions too. Are you obsessed with quark too cos if you are, then that's just weird!
> 
> Oh and pics of birthday suit needed! Just to check all in order for Sunday!


Don't lie you eager and intrigued! 

No way!! That's proper strange apart from the fact that im normal height :lol: well 6ft 1" I cant say I have tried Quark or really know what the hell it is but im assuming I will like it based on all this 

Im more than happy to do an exchange, obviously just to check for Will's birthday......... Will - if we are both late getting to you for your birthday you know why :whistling:


----------



## CJ

Fvck this im out !!! You lot are perverted

Keeks is clearly not the innocent girl I believed her to be 

Tbh im doing you a favour lads...I may only be 5'8 but ive got a 4" piece !!!!!! Jealous ?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Don't lie you eager and intrigued!
> 
> No way!! That's proper strange apart from the fact that im normal height :lol: well 6ft 1" I cant say I have tried Quark or really know what the hell it is but im assuming I will like it based on all this
> 
> Im more than happy to do an exchange, obviously just to check for Will's birthday......... Will - if we are both late getting to you for your birthday you know why :whistling:


Eager, scared, a whole range of things really. :tongue:

Lol, it is weird, apart from the height of course but not really applicable at all times anyway. 

Lol, you first then! :tongue:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Don't lie you eager and intrigued!
> 
> No way!! That's proper strange apart from the fact that im normal height :lol: well 6ft 1" I cant say I have tried Quark or really know what the hell it is but im assuming I will like it based on all this
> 
> Im more than happy to do an exchange, obviously just to check for Will's birthday......... Will - if we are both late getting to you for your birthday you know why :whistling:


Lateness will be severely punished, but don't worry ill take it out on @Keeks


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Fvck this im out !!! You lot are perverted
> 
> Keeks is clearly not the innocent girl I believed her to be
> 
> Tbh im doing you a favour lads...I may only be 5'8 but ive got a 4" piece !!!!!! Jealous ?


I'm as pure and angelic as can be, honest. :innocent:

These lot are trying to corrupt me though. :devil2:


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Fvck this im out !!! You lot are perverted
> 
> Keeks is clearly not the innocent girl I believed her to be
> 
> Tbh im doing you a favour lads...I may only be 5'8 but ive got a 4" piece !!!!!! Jealous ?


Noooooo we've lost our midget phil


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Lateness will be severely punished, but don't worry ill take it out on @Keeks


We might be late then.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I'm as pure and angelic as can be, honest. :innocent:
> 
> These lot are trying to corrupt me though. :devil2:


Ha.....

You lot crack on lmfao

While those two are dreaming up ways to destroy you, I'll be busy carving a physique worthy of the gods themselves pmsl.


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Ha.....
> 
> You lot crack on lmfao
> 
> While those two are dreaming up ways to destroy you, I'll be busy carving a physique worthy of the gods themselves pmsl.


Oh yeah, this does all come back to the Leeds show, gonna be ace, realllllllyyyyyy ace!!! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> We might be late then.


You'll regret it 

And if birthday suit pics are going round count me in!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Oh yeah, this does all come back to the Leeds show, gonna be ace, realllllllyyyyyy ace!!! :thumb:


I did say id never do it again due to the travel.

We'll see


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I'm as pure and angelic as can be, honest. :innocent:
> 
> These lot are trying to corrupt me though. :devil2:


Yea right, you're about as pure as Katie Price :lol:



Bad Alan said:


> Noooooo we've lost our midget phil


This is bad news, Keeks may have to take off the heels and perform some sort of midget act then!



Keeks said:


> We might be late then.


We fckin will be!!



CJ said:


> Ha.....
> 
> You lot crack on lmfao
> 
> While those two are dreaming up ways to destroy you, I'll be busy carving a physique worthy of the gods themselves pmsl.


Who said we are dreaming, im just gonna brain storm some ideas when I see her!

Are those gods Buddha's?


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> You'll regret it
> 
> And if birthday suit pics are going round count me in!


Well you will see mine first by the looks of things, i'll add you in when Keeks MTFU :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> I did say id never do it again due to the travel.
> 
> We'll see


Don't worry that's why we're all staying at mine lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Yea right, you're about as pure as Katie Price :lol:
> 
> This is bad news, Keeks may have to take off the heels and perform some sort of midget act then!
> 
> We fckin will be!!
> 
> Who said we are dreaming, im just gonna brain storm some ideas when I see her!
> 
> Are those gods Buddha's?


Sharing is caring phil don't be late 

Mmmm midget acts ill get back to you !


----------



## CJ

Dirty bastard lololol...

The rate im eating currently. ...buddha will be stage nick in comparison to me


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Dirty bastard lololol...
> 
> The rate im eating currently. ...buddha will be stage nick in comparison to me


Hahahaha! Good lad! progress pic of fatness anywhere?


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! Good lad! progress pic of fatness anywhere?


Im really not that bad....only lower back is bad tbh (thats my problem area) I have morning flabs 

Only got a back pic


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Im really not that bad....only lower back is bad tbh (thats my problem area) I have morning flabs
> 
> Only got a back pic
> 
> View attachment 136739


How much did they charge for that Pirelli? :lol:


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> How much did they charge for that Pirelli? :lol:


Lol ****er

Not sure but it was definetly cheaper than the tape that measured my 54" chest znd 30" quads

See you on stage skinny


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Lol ****er
> 
> Not sure but it was definetly cheaper than the tape that measured my 54" chest znd 30" quads
> 
> See you on stage skinny


Haha you're roped in already can't have us young'uns mouthing off at you


----------



## Chelsea

Back to business, shoulders last night.

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

50kg x 10 completely unspotted  pb

55kg x 4 - was absolutely ruined from the 50kg set as that was an all out set.

45kg x 8-10 last couple were half reps.

22.5kg - drop set x 12

*Seated Machine Press:*

Worked my way up to 70kg per side, some dude said to me the max he has seen someone lift if 75kg a side so I was happy with that, think I got about 8 reps with the last 2 spotted.

*Lat Raises:*

22.5kg x 12

25kg x 10

22.5kg x 12

10kg drop set x 15

*Shrugs:*

170kg x 12 - warm up

270kg x 12

320kg x 12 

*Rear Delts:*

Full stack 3 sets x 12 reps.

Done - straight after 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey 80 Maple Syrup and Pancake flavour, 2 fish oils, then straight home for a thai red curry, home made obviously.


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Lol ****er
> 
> Not sure but it was definetly cheaper than the tape that measured my 54" chest znd 30" quads
> 
> See you on stage skinny


So after the cut that's 44" chest and 20" quads then yea? :lol:

See you there mate, if at any time I have a flat tyre on the motor i'll let you know yea.....now you're sponsored and all that


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> So after the cut that's 44" chest and 20" quads then yea? :lol:
> 
> See you there mate, if at any time I have a flat tyre on the motor i'll let you know yea.....now you're sponsored and all that


Ahh thanks mate..I was thinking more 30 and 15

Sponsored lol im a glorified rep 

Free sh1t is free sh1t though.


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Ahh thanks mate..I was thinking more 30 and 15
> 
> Sponsored lol im a glorified rep
> 
> Free sh1t is free sh1t though.


I meant sponsored by Pirelli you knob head!


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> I meant sponsored by Pirelli you knob head!


I know lmfao:banghead:


----------



## jon-kent

Hiding in here are you chels !! Got your vest back on yet ? :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Phil you are a funny ruthless Cnut lol


----------



## jon-kent

Bad Alan said:


> Phil you are a funny ruthless Cnut lol


Dont encourage him mate no he's not :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> I know lmfao:banghead:


Hahahahaha you tit!



jon-kent said:


> Hiding in here are you chels !! Got your vest back on yet ? :lol:


Yep that's me, could address the group as I have been working, might do on the dole like Breeeeda and Ackee so I can sit on here all day and on whats app - I have 591 messages to read!!

Vest isn't on yet but I will do a vid later, may even be topless just to show @resten what a real man actually looks like when he doesn't just pretend to train 



Bad Alan said:


> Phil you are a funny ruthless Cnut lol


Yes I am 

@jon-kent is just a cnut though :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Well you will see mine first by the looks of things, i'll add you in when Keeks MTFU :beer:


 :lol: :lol: Me......MTFU?! Nah!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night - knees are still causing me issues they are sore, not as bad as before but sore non the less.

*Leg Press:*

150kg x 15

250kg x 12

300kg x 12

400kg x 8

*Hack Squat:*

90kg x 12

110kg x 12

130kg x 12

*Leg Extension:*

Full stack x 3 sets x 12 reps.

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

65 x 12

75 x 12

85 x 12

*Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

4 plates x 3 sets x 12 reps.

*Standing Calves:*

11, 12, 13, 14 plates all x 10-12 reps

*Incline Seated Calves:*

90kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 12

*Leg Extension:*

84kg x 10

70kg x 12

56kg x 15

Horrible set to finish but a really good burn and gets the volume in there.


----------



## Chelsea

Morning people, went out on Friday night and was rather drunk so it was a weekend of not posting and no training.

Shoulders tonight, last weights session was on Thursday so ive had a nice rest.

Got some peps through last week so im going to add them in too


----------



## Chelsea

Breakfast yesterday:

2 eggs.

4 bacon.

3 sausages.

4 hash browns.

Half a tin of beans.

2 slices wholemeal toast.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Breakfast yesterday:
> 
> 2 eggs.
> 
> 4 bacon.
> 
> 3 sausages.
> 
> 4 hash browns.
> 
> Half a tin of beans.
> 
> 2 slices wholemeal toast.
> 
> View attachment 137128


u fat cvnt

that is all


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> u fat cvnt
> 
> that is all


Charmed.........it was epic though mate


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Charmed.........it was epic though mate


Looks like a child's breakfast..... Grooming again?

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

nice brekkie almost as good as mine.

whats the pep cycle looking like then


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Looks like a child's breakfast..... Grooming again?
> 
> :lol:


Me????..........................Never


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> nice brekkie almost as good as mine.
> 
> whats the pep cycle looking like then


Well im planning to hit the 3x a day quota mate which will be a massive pain in the rectum (similar to what @jon-kent's mrs gets from me) but I will get it done and see what dark gainz it produces.

3x 100mcg of each Ghrp 2 and Mod Grf 1-29 as a final boost to the cycle and to see me through into the cruise as well.


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Well im planning to hit the 3x a day quota mate which will be a massive pain in the rectum (similar to what jon-kent's mrs gets from me) but I will get it done and see what dark gainz it produces.
> 
> 3x 100mcg of each Ghrp 2 and Mod Grf 1-29 as a final boost to the cycle and to see me through into the cruise as well.


ye it would be a ball ache for me doing that as well.

should be good though. what will it help with fullness of muscles, getting a bit leaner, tissue growth?

well i guess same as hgh lol


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> ye it would be a ball ache for me doing that as well.
> 
> should be good though. what will it help with fullness of muscles, getting a bit leaner, tissue growth?
> 
> well i guess same as hgh lol


I suppose all of the above mate I guess. I should imagine HGH is better but I cant comment as I haven't used it although I may get some soon


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> I suppose all of the above mate I guess. I should imagine HGH is better but I cant comment as I haven't used it although I may get some soon


ye im not read up on peptides really. hgh is great and would work well with the peps if u have the cash!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I suppose all of the above mate I guess. I should imagine HGH is better but I cant comment as I haven't used it although I may get some soon


If you could pulse the same amount of GH through peptides it would be far better than synthetic GH. Pain jabbing so many times though, I use combination of both and jab 1-2iu gh 20mins after each peptide jab.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> If you could pulse the same amount of GH through peptides it would be far better than synthetic GH. Pain jabbing so many times though, I use combination of both and jab 1-2iu gh 20mins after each peptide jab.


Yea ive heard about this method but thought id get in the groove of peps first before I add yet another jab in there haha!


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> If you could pulse the same amount of GH through peptides it would be far better than synthetic GH. Pain jabbing so many times though, I use combination of both and jab 1-2iu gh 20mins after each peptide jab.


Is the cost of the peps justified versus the results?

Can you run peps in cycles or reduce cost or is it kinda pointless. Just as I was looking at costings and for Hyges at 5iu a day to peps at 3x a day hyges came out cheaper.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> If you could pulse the same amount of GH through peptides it would be far better than synthetic GH. Pain jabbing so many times though, I use combination of both and jab 1-2iu gh 20mins after each peptide jab.


10 mins is the duration to wait to properly ride the GHRP wave with synthetic pal


----------



## infernal0988

OK MATE you look amazing !


----------



## Chelsea

infernal0988 said:


> OK MATE you look amazing !


Im assuming this is aimed at me so im gonna go ahead and say thanks mate


----------



## infernal0988

Chelsea said:


> Im assuming this is aimed at me so im gonna go ahead and say thanks mate


Yeah its you


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Is the cost of the peps justified versus the results?
> 
> Can you run peps in cycles or reduce cost or is it kinda pointless. Just as I was looking at costings and for Hyges at 5iu a day to peps at 3x a day hyges came out cheaper.


I follow @marknorthumbria 's protocol mate and love it

I personally probably would run peptides over gh at that dose, I saw v good results from just peps and have only just added the gh on top recently.

What site you looking at peps from? Should work out roughly the same.


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> I follow @marknorthumbria 's protocol mate and love it
> 
> I personally probably would run peptides over gh at that dose, I saw v good results from just peps and have only just added the gh on top recently.
> 
> What site you looking at peps from? Should work out roughly the same.


I was looking at it from purepeptides uk. After PSCarbs review of them being decent.

Can't decide wether to add them in or not. But judging by your's and marks comments it would definitely be worth it.


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> I was looking at it from purepeptides uk. After PSCarbs review of them being decent.
> 
> Can't decide wether to add them in or not. But judging by your's and marks comments it would definitely be worth it.


If you can make it work cost wise its worth it, no doubt as long as you're going to use gh for a decent length of time it's ****ing brilliant IMO


----------



## MiXiN

As my late Granddad used to say - "I all reet Lad".

Bet you've been hanging out of RXQueenie or Keeks all weekend really, you dirty whore. Lol.


----------



## MiXiN

It's quiet here, Phil, what's happening mate?

How's the training going and what's your current weight buddy?


----------



## TELBOR

Brother Philip has died.

Aids.... caught off a monkey.

His final words were, "look after my missus Rob"

I liked him.

RIP


----------



## Chelsea

MiXiN said:


> It's quiet here, Phil, what's happening mate?
> 
> How's the training going and what's your current weight buddy?


Haha sorry mate its been a nightmare week with the gf, then my phone network went down then last night the gas stopped working so not good at all.



R0BLET said:


> Brother Philip has died.
> 
> Aids.... caught off a monkey.
> 
> His final words were, "look after my missus Rob"
> 
> I liked him.
> 
> RIP


You are such a moron :lol: this made me laugh!

Aids......caught of your Mrs' bum hole more like


----------



## Chelsea

Gun shot from yesterday's arms session which was epic as you can see they are full as fck!


----------



## zack amin

R0BLET said:


> Brother Philip has died.
> 
> Aids.... caught off a monkey.
> 
> His final words were, "look after my missus Rob"
> 
> I liked him.
> 
> RIP


When you die of thee aids, I'll look after both mrs's


----------



## TELBOR

Faaaaack! Guns looking huge :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

zack amin said:


> When you die of thee aids, I'll look after both mrs's


So kind mate, thanks for being there :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Faaaaack! Guns looking huge :beer:


Oooooooh yea!! Thanks mate, pretty savage doms today in then too! Especially the tri's, could have been because I did 30kg per side on the ez bar for skulls


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking thick as always mate. Muscles don't look bad either.


----------



## MiXiN

R0BLET said:


> Faaaaack! Guns looking huge :beer:


+1

WhiteRonnie is smashing it.

Good going..


----------



## TELBOR

MiXiN said:


> +1
> 
> WhiteRonnie is smashing it.
> 
> Good going..


More like purple ronnie


----------



## NorthernSoul

Arms are lookin huuuuuuuge


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Arms are lookin huuuuuuuge


ALIVE THEN!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking thick as always mate. Muscles don't look bad either.


 :lol: thanks mate........d1ck 



MiXiN said:


> +1
> 
> WhiteRonnie is smashing it.
> 
> Good going..


Damn right, the name is starting to stick! Although my Decatest is finished so its a bit of Eq 500 and Test E then a cruise again me thinks 



R0BLET said:


> More like purple ronnie


I'll show you my purple Ronnie in a minute 



Juic3Up said:


> Arms are lookin huuuuuuuge


  Yea buddy! Hope you're well mate.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Lmao yeah. I've just been really distant from it all. Motivation and the interest. Might of been the diet and energy past so many weeks. Your looking/doing well as always anyway. Not even been on facebook apart from reading your louie walsh status yesterday, think im just hiding away from the world.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Lmao yeah. I've just been really distant from it all. Motivation and the interest. Might of been the diet and energy past so many weeks. Your looking/doing well as always anyway. Not even been on facebook apart from reading your louie walsh status yesterday, think im just hiding away from the world.


That's poo mate! i'll blame that DNP and no carbs


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Lmao yeah. I've just been really distant from it all. Motivation and the interest. Might of been the diet and energy past so many weeks. Your looking/doing well as always anyway. Not even been on facebook apart from reading your louie walsh status yesterday, think im just hiding away from the world.





R0BLET said:


> That's poo mate! i'll blame that DNP and no carbs


x2 mate, chin up! Sounds like a bad place to be, what you taking at the moment?


----------



## NorthernSoul

As of today, 600mg NPP every week, 200mg Sust every week for 10 weeks. Caber every 3 days, Adex every 3 days.

I stopped my cut last week. I lost nearly 20lb in about 8/9 weeks. What did my head in was the halt towards the end. I used to go on night outs and the following morning I'd be dehydrated and drained, I look in the mirror and seriously look about 9% BF, lots of feathering on the side taper and prodomenant top 4 abs with closely bottom two coming in. BUT THAT WAS ONLY WHEN I WAS DEHYDRATED. Every other time I just had the bloated/full of water look and it was really doing my head in with the fact I thought I was going nowhere with me putting so much effort in.

Never the less I lost a good bit which is a plus for next time.

I always agree with getting mentally prepared before being physically prepared and after the 9 weeks haul of hard ass work of less than 30g carbs per day I needed a break. I really found it was effecting my relationship this time as well. So taking the stress of myself by BULKING but I'm not after putting any fat on what I took off in the first place. I'm consuming just over 3,000 carbs, and I mean JUST. I'm not copping out either by eating ****, still strict diet! but when your diet consists of potatoes, pasta, oats its a whole different calmer level than just f*cking chicken and chalk. I did find out though, cardio is easy on such low carb/energy...its the lifting heavy weights that kills you!


----------



## Chelsea

Arms on Sat:

*Tricep Push Downs:*

30kg warm up x 15

40kg warm up x 12

55kg x 12 - easy

65kg x 12

70kg x 12 - pb on here with strict form.

*Skulls:*

20kg a side x 12 - far too easy

25kg a side x 12

30kg a side x 7 or 8

20kg a side for a drop set.

*Machine Dips:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

130kg x 10

*Reverse Pull Downs:*

4 sets controlled form x 10-12 reps, last set I use momentum to throw a few more down until I cant control it.

*Overhand Push Downs:*

3 sets x 10-12 reps same as above.

*Biceps:*

*Ez Curls:*

Super slow form:

20kg a side on ez bar x 12

25kg a side x 10

27.5kg a side x 6 plus 3 or 4 more forced reps.

Arms were blowing by this point, unbelievably pumped by this point, super slow is definitely the way forward.

*Hammer curls:*

3 sets x 8-12 reps staying on the 22.5kg's mainly because the EZ curls had ruined my bi's so moving up in weight would have meant poor form.

*Superman Curls:*

3 sets x 10-12 reps slow and controlled focussing on peak contraction when in full front double bicep pose 

Finished with a nice superset:

Machine Concentration Curls and Cable reverse curls 10-12 reps on each increasing the weight on each of the 3 sets.

As you saw from the pic my arms were pumped beyond belief, was a great session and they are still sore today 2 days later which for arms is unusual for me.


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> As of today, 600mg NPP every week, 200mg Sust every week for 10 weeks. Caber every 3 days, Adex every 3 days.
> 
> I stopped my cut last week. I lost nearly 20lb in about 8/9 weeks. What did my head in was the halt towards the end. I used to go on night outs and the following morning I'd be dehydrated and drained, I look in the mirror and seriously look about 9% BF, lots of feathering on the side taper and prodomenant top 4 abs with closely bottom two coming in. BUT THAT WAS ONLY WHEN I WAS DEHYDRATED. Every other time I just had the bloated/full of water look and it was really doing my head in with the fact I thought I was going nowhere with me putting so much effort in.
> 
> Never the less I lost a good bit which is a plus for next time.
> 
> I always agree with getting mentally prepared before being physically prepared and after the 9 weeks haul of hard ass work of less than 30g carbs per day I needed a break. I really found it was effecting my relationship this time as well. So taking the stress of myself by BULKING but I'm not after putting any fat on what I took off in the first place. I'm consuming just over 3,000 carbs, and I mean JUST. I'm not copping out either by eating ****, still strict diet! but when your diet consists of potatoes, pasta, oats its a whole different calmer level than just f*cking chicken and chalk. I did find out though, *cardio is easy on such low carb/energy...its the lifting heavy weights that kills you*!


So true!!

Mate whats with the Deca being higher than the Sust? No wonder you felt like sh1t!

Were you drinking enough water day to day mate? It sounds like the cut went well but we all look better dehydrated as you look so tight but you also look flat as fck so don't get hung up on it.

Whats with the Caber and Adex?

Also I take it you mean 3,000cals not carbs haha otherwise you will be a fat cnut in no time 

Chin up though mate, you have my number so if things are sh1t you know where I am for advice etc


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> So true!!
> 
> Mate whats with the Deca being higher than the Sust? No wonder you felt like sh1t!
> 
> Were you drinking enough water day to day mate? It sounds like the cut went well but we all look better dehydrated as you look so tight but you also look flat as fck so don't get hung up on it.
> 
> Whats with the Caber and Adex?
> 
> Also I take it you mean 3,000cals not carbs haha otherwise you will be a fat cnut in no time
> 
> Chin up though mate, you have my number so if things are sh1t you know where I am for advice etc


x2 on the deca being 3x as much?

And caber with adex too?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Only today I have started the NPP so it was that which was making me feel ****, it was the prior diet. But I did quite a bit of looking around on different boards regarding Deca being dosed higher than Test. I found out low test is just as effective, if NOT BETTER according to others who have expeiranced it. Further reading, a lot of people noted NPP is better in the sense of shut down and to aid it even further, caber and hcg should be used. I don't want to increase my Test though because of the high androgens, this is the reason for taking this cycle because my hair has thinned so badly and I want to stop it or slow it down at least from the androgen shedding. Don't know why the **** I cruised on a low dose of Tren for about 9 months lol, I'm a stupid cvnt lol.

I was drinking lots of diet drinks, coke zero, diet iron bru, etc..None/Trace carbs.

I actually don't know. A few guys mentioned taking caber every 3 days on high Npp/Deca cycles so I have some and thought I might as well use that. Can only do better than worse.

Yes haha, only worst part I have about my diet is the 400g Rice Pudding at 9am each morning. Might change it to somethign more complex because it has loads of simple sugars and sh1t in it. I want the carbs for the muscle gain but not the fat increase. Apart from that my diet is clean. I'll take a look on Tesco website to see what I can fit in place of it!

Thanks bro :laugh:


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Only today I have started the NPP so it was that which was making me feel ****, it was the prior diet. But I did quite a bit of looking around on different boards regarding Deca being dosed higher than Test. I found out low test is just as effective, if NOT BETTER according to others who have expeiranced it. Further reading, a lot of people noted NPP is better in the sense of shut down and to aid it even further, caber and hcg should be used. I don't want to increase my Test though because of the high androgens, this is the reason for taking this cycle because my hair has thinned so badly and I want to stop it or slow it down at least from the androgen shedding. Don't know why the **** I cruised on a low dose of Tren for about 9 months lol, I'm a stupid cvnt lol.
> 
> I was drinking lots of diet drinks, coke zero, diet iron bru, etc..None/Trace carbs.
> 
> I actually don't know. A few guys mentioned taking caber every 3 days on high Npp/Deca cycles so I have some and thought I might as well use that. Can only do better than worse.
> 
> Yes haha, only worst part I have about my diet is the 400g Rice Pudding at 9am each morning. Might change it to somethign more complex because it has loads of simple sugars and sh1t in it. I want the carbs for the muscle gain but not the fat increase. Apart from that my diet is clean. I'll take a look on Tesco website to see what I can fit in place of it!
> 
> Thanks bro :laugh:


Ok mate if you've read up on it and it seems to work for you then fair enough, ive never had to use caber and ive been on NPP, Deca and Tren and all the esters of them so its never been a problem, just use Pharma Adex and that's it.

Sack that rice pudding off you [email protected] especially if its full of simple carbs! You know better than that, you followed both my preps and did you see any rice pudding in there? 

Rice cakes and peanut butter mate, feels like a nice snack, some good carbs, fats and protein.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Only today I have started the NPP so it was that which was making me feel ****, it was the prior diet. But I did quite a bit of looking around on different boards regarding Deca being dosed higher than Test. I found out low test is just as effective, if NOT BETTER according to others who have expeiranced it. Further reading, a lot of people noted NPP is better in the sense of shut down and to aid it even further, caber and hcg should be used. I don't want to increase my Test though because of the high androgens, this is the reason for taking this cycle because my hair has thinned so badly and I want to stop it or slow it down at least from the androgen shedding. Don't know why the **** I cruised on a low dose of Tren for about 9 months lol, I'm a stupid cvnt lol.
> 
> I was drinking lots of diet drinks, coke zero, diet iron bru, etc..None/Trace carbs.
> 
> I actually don't know. A few guys mentioned taking caber every 3 days on high Npp/Deca cycles so I have some and thought I might as well use that. Can only do better than worse.
> 
> Yes haha, only worst part I have about my diet is the 400g Rice Pudding at 9am each morning. Might change it to somethign more complex because it has loads of simple sugars and sh1t in it. I want the carbs for the muscle gain but not the fat increase. Apart from that my diet is clean. I'll take a look on Tesco website to see what I can fit in place of it!
> 
> Thanks bro :laugh:


Your penis will drop off.

Caber is probably being suggested given the high dose against the test.

Half the deca and double the test IMO. But that's my opinion


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Ok mate if you've read up on it and it seems to work for you then fair enough, ive never had to use caber and ive been on NPP, Deca and Tren and all the esters of them so its never been a problem, just use Pharma Adex and that's it.
> 
> Sack that rice pudding off you [email protected] especially if its full of simple carbs! You know better than that, you followed both my preps and did you see any rice pudding in there?
> 
> Rice cakes and peanut butter mate, feels like a nice snack, some good carbs, fats and protein.


Well your the same as me, I've ran tren close to test doseage and never needed it, I just felt like running the protocol I seen because everyone was blabbing on about using it.

Haha, it was niggling in the back of my mind that I had to sack it off. I seen no rice pudding!  . I bought 5 tins for the week so might as well throw them in a PWO shake to get rid of them instead of using some malto, then I'll either get the sweet spuds or rice cakes next weeks shopping.

Do you have any views on clen/t3 while bulking or would it be a waste?

I bou


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Well your the same as me, I've ran tren close to test doseage and never needed it, I just felt like running the protocol I seen because everyone was blabbing on about using it.
> 
> Haha, it was niggling in the back of my mind that I had to sack it off. I seen no rice pudding!  . I bought 5 tins for the week so might as well throw them in a PWO shake to get rid of them instead of using some malto, then I'll either get the sweet spuds or rice cakes next weeks shopping.
> 
> Do you have any views on clen/t3 while bulking or would it be a waste?
> 
> I bou


HAVE YOU BEEN ON BB.COM ?!



Where you reading this?

Clen and T3 whilst bulking... @Chelsea have a word son.

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Well your the same as me, I've ran tren close to test doseage and never needed it, I just felt like running the protocol I seen because everyone was blabbing on about using it.
> 
> Haha, it was niggling in the back of my mind that I had to sack it off. I seen no rice pudding!  . I bought 5 tins for the week so might as well throw them in a PWO shake to get rid of them instead of using some malto, then I'll either get the sweet spuds or rice cakes next weeks shopping.
> 
> Do you have any views on clen/t3 while bulking or would it be a waste?
> 
> I bou





R0BLET said:


> HAVE YOU BEEN ON BB.COM ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Where you reading this?
> 
> Clen and T3 whilst bulking... @Chelsea have a word son.
> 
> :lol:


x2 on the BB.com! Mate, clen and T3 do not need to be run during a bulk, what would be the point? They are cutting drugs, some would argue that T3 increases protein synthesis but I would not take the risk as T3 loves to eat muscle.

Stick to the basics mate they work and they always will. Test, Tren, oral at the start like Dbol, HCG throughout, Adex throughout, plenty of good food and some good supplements.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> x2 on the BB.com! Mate, clen and T3 do not need to be run during a bulk, what would be the point? They are cutting drugs, some would argue that T3 increases protein synthesis but I would not take the risk as T3 loves to eat muscle.
> 
> *Stick to the basics mate they work and they always will. Test, Tren, oral at the start like Dbol, HCG throughout, Adex throughout, plenty of good food and some good supplements.*


Perfect :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Your penis will drop off.
> 
> Caber is probably being suggested given the high dose against the test.
> 
> Half the deca and double the test IMO. But that's my opinion


I think they was talking about caber in the sense of less shut down, but I always took caber to keep progrestorone in "check" lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> I think they was talking about caber in the sense of less shut down, but I always took caber to keep progrestorone in "check" lol.


Never touched caber here, shut down... don't really think about during cycle. Should do, but I don't.

Guess i'm lucky, on cycle i'll do 1mg of adex E3D. Suits me fine, never get gyno signs. I'll pin a little HCG last week of blast to keep the nuts happy and thats it!

I'm sure one day my body will hate me


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> I think they was talking about caber in the sense of less shut down, but I always took caber to keep progrestorone in "check" lol.


From what I remember mate, if estrogen is controlled by a good AI then progesterone will be too so I don't see a need for it.

You need less meds and to keep it simple, none of this low test business either, its our natural hormone why would you want that low?



R0BLET said:


> Never touched caber here, shut down... don't really think about during cycle. Should do, but I don't.
> 
> Guess i'm lucky, on cycle i'll do 1mg of adex E3D. Suits me fine, never get gyno signs. I'll pin a little HCG last week of blast to keep the nuts happy and thats it!
> 
> I'm sure one day my body will hate me


Same. Shut down is shut down tbh for example being on Tren 10 weeks or 20 weeks will not change how much you're shut down, you still will be so its a matter of being sensible and running hcg and adex etc

Im sure mine will too mate.

Just started HCG again 1000iu pinned last night will make that my Sunday night ritual now


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> From what I remember mate, if estrogen is controlled by a good AI then progesterone will be too so I don't see a need for it.
> 
> You need less meds and to keep it simple, none of this low test business either, its our natural hormone why would you want that low?
> 
> Same. Shut down is shut down tbh for example being on Tren 10 weeks or 20 weeks will not change how much you're shut down, you still will be so its a matter of being sensible and running hcg and adex etc
> 
> Im sure mine will too mate.
> 
> Just started HCG again 1000iu pinned last night will make that my Sunday night ritual now


I do need some more adex actually, well reminded 

Exactly mate, shut down on 200mg of test a week or 1g. It is what it is!

Good lad, make those balls fill up nicely!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I do need some more adex actually, well reminded
> 
> Exactly mate, shut down on 200mg of test a week or 1g. It is what it is!
> 
> Good lad, *make those balls fill up nicely*!


Not gonna be used for much though! :no:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Not gonna be used for much though! :no:


Nothing wrong with having a full tank when they do get used mate "glazed like a doughnut"


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Nothing wrong with having a full tank when they do get used mate "glazed like a doughnut"


Well the opportunities are very few and extremely far between at the moment! May as well glaze my own doughnuts or @resten's newborn like chest :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Well the opportunities are very few and extremely far between at the moment! May as well glaze my own doughnuts or @resten's newborn like chest :lol:


Do her whilst she sleeps


----------



## Chelsea

Took delivery if this yesterday, glutamine is already in my shakes for today and I shall try out the protein mousse tonight... Can't wait.

Ordered late on Friday came Monday morning, top marks again for @GoNutrition



Oh and my Iphone 5s 32gb turns up today


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Took delivery if this yesterday, glutamine is already in my shakes for today and I shall try out the protein mousse tonight... Can't wait.
> 
> Ordered late on Friday came Monday morning, top marks again for @GoNutrition
> 
> View attachment 137821
> 
> 
> Oh and my Iphone 5s 32gb turns up today


Nice order Phil!

What did O2 charge you for that, Is it on the new refresh bollocks?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Nice order Phil!
> 
> What did O2 charge you for that, Is it on the new refresh bollocks?


Refresh? No idea what that is so im assuming its some sort of northern thing that involves monthly payments out of your dole money 

It was an upgrade mate - £47 a month for 4g, Unlimited calls, unlimited texts, 1gb data and a £25 cheque back to me for choosing the 4g network which works all round my area and I can cancel the 4g within 3 months and drop the contract to £42 a month.

Phone was only £59 on that deal  well happy mate.

Plus I have my Iphone 4s still to do whatever I want with


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Refresh? No idea what that is so im assuming its some sort of northern thing that involves monthly payments out of your dole money
> 
> It was an upgrade mate - £47 a month for 4g, Unlimited calls, unlimited texts, 1gb data and a £25 cheque back to me for choosing the 4g network which works all round my area and I can cancel the 4g within 3 months and drop the contract to £42 a month.
> 
> Phone was only £59 on that deal  well happy mate.
> 
> Plus I have my Iphone 4s still to do whatever I want with


Lol, that's a refresh tariff you nob 

Not too bad then, 4G is around us but not all over. I got to test it last year, was rapid!

So you'll be able to keep up with whatsapp now :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Lol, that's a refresh tariff you nob
> 
> Not too bad then, 4G is around us but not all over. I got to test it last year, was rapid!
> 
> So you'll be able to keep up with whatsapp now :lol:


Well down here its called an upgrade.......you tested 4g? There is no way you have the technology up there, you sure you were testing the first wifi in the north? I swear you guys still have dial up modems 

Glad it was rapid though so it will be worth the extra £5 a month.

I looked on whats app the other day and in a day I had 1,002 messages to catch up on! So 4g wont help haha.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Well down here its called an upgrade.......you tested 4g? There is no way you have the technology up there, you sure you were testing the first wifi in the north? I swear you guys still have dial up modems
> 
> Glad it was rapid though so it will be worth the extra £5 a month.
> 
> I looked on whats app the other day and in a day I had 1,002 messages to catch up on! So 4g wont help haha.


Yes an upgrade pmsl. Plus a new tariff, trust me 

Haha, was working for EE last year so that's why.


----------



## Chelsea

Brunch is served, crispy chicken with rice and ketchup, tastes amazing.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Whereas Da veg!


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> Whereas Da veg!


Ahh yes my weakness.......there was some spinach in the tuna pasta I just ate


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Ahh yes my weakness.......there was some spinach in the tuna pasta I just ate


was it a pasta pot of the shelf from sainsburys lol


----------



## big_jim_87

How's it going then mate?


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> was it a pasta pot of the shelf from sainsburys lol


Nah you cnut it was homemade 



big_jim_87 said:


> How's it going then mate?


Yea really well mate, kinda struggling to get past a certain weight but im staying lean, seem to hang around the 17st 7lb mark and never get past that really even though all lifts are up in weight and reps and I feel bigger so its kinda weird in a way.

How about you stranger?


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Nah you cnut it was homemade
> 
> Yea really well mate, kinda struggling to get past a certain weight but im staying lean, seem to hang around the 17st 7lb mark and never get past that really even though all lifts are up in weight and reps and I feel bigger so its kinda weird in a way.
> 
> How about you stranger?


If bw has stabilized and strength is still improving and you feel bigger youv probably grown into your diet and now the cals set are closer to your maintenance cals etc so unless cals increase your over your maintenance cals by less (not a bad thing atm) and your growing but its become more of a lean bulk maybe then it was, maybe growing and burning fat so hence the weight stabilization bla bla bla you know were Im going with this now lol.

Id say keep it as it is until strength stalls then have a re think.

Me...

Im 8days post hernia op...

Been off all "Sups" completely for 11weeks now I think... well needed break from it all tho and expect a good reaction when I load it all back in (when recovered from op).

Before the hernia and op all was going very well!

Training was good, weight was high, biggest id been by far!

Expect I'll be back to best by crimbo.

Any comps in mind for next yr?


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> If bw has stabilized and strength is still improving and you feel bigger youv probably grown into your diet and now the cals set are closer to your maintenance cals etc so unless cals increase your over your maintenance cals by less (not a bad thing atm) and your growing but its become more of a lean bulk maybe then it was, maybe growing and burning fat so hence the weight stabilization bla bla bla you know were Im going with this now lol.
> 
> Id say keep it as it is until strength stalls then have a re think.
> 
> Me...
> 
> Im 8days post hernia op...
> 
> Been off all "Sups" completely for 11weeks now I think... well needed break from it all tho and expect a good reaction when I load it all back in (when recovered from op).
> 
> Before the hernia and op all was going very well!
> 
> Training was good, weight was high, biggest id been by far!
> 
> Expect I'll be back to best by crimbo.
> 
> Any comps in mind for next yr?


Fcukinell ya give him more help than me, a paying (well used to) customer ya fat bellend!! Lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcukinell ya give him more help than me, a paying (well used to) customer ya fat bellend!! Lol.


Lol I talk to you all day every day...

if I dnt hear from you by mid day Im genuinely concerned lol

Plus I feel lonely so I msg you lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol I talk to you all day every day...
> 
> if I dnt hear from you by mid day Im genuinely concerned lol
> 
> Plus I feel lonely so I msg you lol


Lol. You only usually message back at half midnight when I'm in bed lol. I must be very privaleged the last couple of days because you've talked in the day!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. You only usually message back at half midnight when I'm in bed lol. I must be very privaleged the last couple of days because you've talked in the day!


behave!

I msg when at work as board out my tits lol so yea its quite late.

I dnt reply at 6.45am tho you ass hole!


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> If bw has stabilized and strength is still improving and you feel bigger youv probably grown into your diet and now the cals set are closer to your maintenance cals etc so unless cals increase your over your maintenance cals by less (not a bad thing atm) and your growing but its become more of a lean bulk maybe then it was, maybe growing and burning fat so hence the weight stabilization bla bla bla you know were Im going with this now lol.
> 
> Id say keep it as it is until strength stalls then have a re think.
> 
> Me...
> 
> Im 8days post hernia op...
> 
> Been off all "Sups" completely for 11weeks now I think... well needed break from it all tho and expect a good reaction when I load it all back in (when recovered from op).
> 
> Before the hernia and op all was going very well!
> 
> Training was good, weight was high, biggest id been by far!
> 
> Expect I'll be back to best by crimbo.
> 
> Any comps in mind for next yr?


Thanks for that mate, its kinda what I though because I still have pretty much my abs all out really albeit a bit more feint than stage time haha. Sounds about right though, think weights will slow now as Decatest has finished so i'll be cruising soon 

Hernia op? Ouch mate, such a shame that it comes when you're looking your biggest but like you said im sure you will get back up there in no time, plus it cant take long to pack size on to a midgets frame right? :lol:

Was planning to compete late next year around this time so that I can make the improvements I needs to which are more size all over and definitely more size on legs.

How about you mate whats your plan?



Suprakill4 said:


> Fcukinell ya give him more help than me, a paying (well used to) customer ya fat bellend!! Lol.


 :lol: clear favouritism for White Ronnie 



big_jim_87 said:


> Lol I talk to you all day every day...
> 
> if I dnt hear from you by mid day Im genuinely concerned lol
> 
> Plus I feel lonely so I msg you lol


Ahhh you 2 sound so in love :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Last night leg session was a beast, squatted for the first time in about 9/10months so started light and focussed on getting my ar$e to the floor which was commented on by a couple of people in the gym haha.

*Back Squats:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 10

*Leg Press:*

200kg x 12

250kg x 12

300kg x 12

*Hack Squat:*

50kg + 2 x 20kg chains (suggested due to knee pain) - 1 set x 12 reps.

*Hack Squat 2:*

90kg + 2 x 20kg chains - 2 sets x 12 reps.

*Leg Extension:*

3 sets x 12 reps on full stack 

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

75kg x 12

80kg x 12

85kg x 12

*Standing Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

4 plates x 12 reps

5 plates x 10

6 plates x 8

*Seated Calves:*

45kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Standing Calves:*

3 sets x 10-12 reps on 12 plates.

Finisher:

*Leg Extension:*

84kg x 10

70kg x 12

56kg x 15

Each set one after the other with no rest. Last one was horrific for 15 reps.

Done and quite sore already, can feel glutes for the first time which is definitely from squats.


----------



## Zola

Noice one, noice


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Noice one, noice


Haha 

Doesn't feel nice today, my ar$e cheeks feel like I was in prison for the night!


----------



## Zola

Likewise! Did squats last night myself.

**** cheeks and quads suitably wrecked!


----------



## Chelsea

New gym trainers, fckin well comfy


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Thanks for that mate, its kinda what I though because I still have pretty much my abs all out really albeit a bit more feint than stage time haha. Sounds about right though, think weights will slow now as Decatest has finished so i'll be cruising soon
> 
> Hernia op? Ouch mate, such a shame that it comes when you're looking your biggest but like you said im sure you will get back up there in no time, plus it cant take long to pack size on to a midgets frame right? :lol:
> 
> Was planning to compete late next year around this time so that I can make the improvements I needs to which are more size all over and definitely more size on legs.
> 
> How about you mate whats your plan?
> 
> :lol: clear favouritism for White Ronnie
> 
> Ahhh you 2 sound so in love :lol:


Lol yea feel sorry for you lanky ****s in the gym... but not in day to day life... day to day you get it easy compared to us lot!

I at 107k still had abs... but I dnt think abs means much as I guess I hold my fat else where...

Same plans as you...

struggled to keep off stage this yr tho... been itching to get up there!

but will take another yr out...

Not sure what fed yet...


----------



## Glais

Alright bud, looks like your still smashing it

Whats your day to day diet currently? Still eating big?


----------



## Chelsea

1st thing this morning, no food, no water.


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol yea feel sorry for you lanky ****s in the gym... but not in day to day life... day to day you get it easy compared to us lot!
> 
> I at 107k still had abs... but I dnt think abs means much as I guess I hold my fat else where...
> 
> Same plans as you...
> 
> struggled to keep off stage this yr tho... been itching to get up there!
> 
> but will take another yr out...
> 
> Not sure what fed yet...


Hahaha we don't get it easy in day to day life, we have to help you cnuts at the supermarket reach for products on the top shelf etc its a real pain in the rectum! :lol:

107kg at 4ft 10" is fcking big mate  im the same though I think I hold my fat lower abs and mainly lower back which is perfect as no one ever looks there 

Ukbff mate, same as what im planning to do, we could do that same show then I could shadow you with a lat spread 



Glais said:


> Alright bud, looks like your still smashing it
> 
> Whats your day to day diet currently? Still eating big?


Cheers mate.

Its looking like this:

8:00am - 4 whole eggs, philly, 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey with 1 scoop oats and 1.5 scoops Gonutrition Glutamine.

10:30am - 220g chicken with 200g rice, 2 rice cakes with peanut butter.

1:30pm - 220g chicken with 200g rice, 3 rice cakes with peanut butter.

4:00pm - 150g chicken with 150g rice, 3 rice cakes with peanut butter.

5:30pm - Train for an hour.

6:30pm - 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey, 1 scoop oats and 1.5 scoops glutamine.

7:30pm - whatever dinner is so usually similar portions of meat and carbs but could be anything like spag bol, steak burgers etc

10:30pm - 2 scoops Gonutrition whey, 1 scoop oats, 1.5scoops glutamine and 3 rices cakes with peanut butter.

Bed then repeat


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Its looking like this:
> 
> 8:00am - 4 whole eggs, philly, 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey with 1 scoop oats and 1.5 scoops Gonutrition Glutamine.
> 
> 10:30am - 220g chicken with 200g rice, 2 rice cakes with peanut butter.
> 
> 1:30pm - 220g chicken with 200g rice, 3 rice cakes with peanut butter.
> 
> 4:00pm - 150g chicken with 150g rice, 3 rice cakes with peanut butter.
> 
> 5:30pm - Train for an hour.
> 
> 6:30pm - 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey, 1 scoop oats and 1.5 scoops glutamine.
> 
> *7:30pm - PIZZA*
> 
> 10:30pm - 2 scoops Gonutrition whey, 1 scoop oats, 1.5scoops glutamine and 3 rices cakes with peanut butter.
> 
> Bed then repeat


Edited 7.30pm for you mate


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Edited 7.30pm for you mate


Hahahahahahaha :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahahaha :lol:


Not denying it 

Love a good pizza on bulking lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Not denying it
> 
> Love a good pizza on bulking lol


Luckily my pizza's are accompanied with abs still


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Luckily my pizza's are accompanied with abs still


Exactly lol

May have to have a pizza tonight PMSL


----------



## big_jim_87

well as the lighting is on sealing you would cast some what of a shadow on me but there would be a fair bit of me still visible sticking out ether side of said shadow... lol


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> well as the lighting is on *sealing *you would cast some what of a shadow on me but there would be a fair bit of me still visible sticking out ether side of said shadow... lol


I heard the light was on the ceiling mate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Fck it I'm posting it here too!


----------



## Tom90

Sh!t that's some eating mate, you must spend a lot of time prepping meals?

Looks like the bulk has been good, going off your photo earlier on today. Bulking and maintaining abs is impressive!


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> I heard the light was on the ceiling mate :lol:


lol what the hell is a sealing?

why did my phone even let me type that word out lol Wtf is it? lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> 1st thing this morning, no food, no water.
> 
> View attachment 137923


Do you have a before photo from start of current bulk?


----------



## Chelsea

Tom90 said:


> Sh!t that's some eating mate, you must spend a lot of time prepping meals?
> 
> Looks like the bulk has been good, going off your photo earlier on today. Bulking and maintaining abs is impressive!


Haha thanks mate, I usually do a batch cook each night so around 1kg chicken with rice as well then box it up and take it to work.

Yea its nice to have abs during a bulk as I don't like getting fat, I see no need to.



big_jim_87 said:


> lol what the hell is a sealing?
> 
> why did my phone even let me type that word out lol Wtf is it? lol


Haha sealing is a word its like when you seal the deal with a chick 



big_jim_87 said:


> Do you have a before photo from start of current bulk?


Erm I shall have a look for one mate, should be one in here somewhere.

Been seriously thinking about GH and possibly slin, let me know your thoughts as I feel that might be what I need to push me through unless I need to get more food in there.


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night - very sore already which I love 

*Chins:*

10 x super slow bodyweight reps.

10kg added x 10 reps, last 3 were jerked a bit.

10kg added x 8 reps, last couple jerked a bit again but controlled down.

Bodyweight x 10 reps - absolute killer.

*Low Hammer Strength Row:*

120kg x 12

130kg x 12

130kg x 10

*High Hammer Strength Row:*

80kg x 12

90kg x 10

90kg x 12 - had a break coz I was talking for a min or 2 so felt a bit more refreshed and got another 2 out.

*Cable Seated Rows:*

105kg x 12

Full Stack x 7 or 8 - fcking heavy

119kg x 12

Drop set - 63 kg x 15

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x 10-12 x 3 sets - seriously ruined by this point.

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

105kg x 12 - last 2 were jerked.

Love close grip pulls, one of my favourite exercises and always gives me doms the next day.

Great session had an amazing pump but no one to take a photo haha, actually looked in the mirror and for the first time felt like I look ****ing big, was a wicked feeling


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, I usually do a batch cook each night so around 1kg chicken with rice as well then box it up and take it to work.
> 
> Yea its nice to have abs during a bulk as I don't like getting fat, I see no need to.
> 
> Haha sealing is a word its like when you seal the deal with a chick
> 
> Erm I shall have a look for one mate, should be one in here somewhere.
> 
> Been seriously thinking about GH and possibly slin, let me know your thoughts as I feel that might be what I need to push me through unless I need to get more food in there.


lol...

My dislexia (probably spelt wrong) makes me seem much less intelligent then I actually am...

Ffs...

I was thinking it had some thing to do with seals lol! seal ling is how i read that lol!

How embarrassing... lol

Hold on let me get my paypal info before one of my clients kicks off...

Gh and slin... they work, there good, deffo help get through a sticking point!

Gh gives a diff look to a physique that dnt go away like aas...

imo it is subtle but over time makes the diff worth being made!

slin is good and works well around workouts as will help recovery by the up take of glyco and aminos and shuttle them around the body to were they need to be bla bla bla...

pre and pw are good times to use it or some do pre and ppw I think pre pw and ppw is a good way to use it.

all depends on the training type tho imo...


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk sake. More help than me again he better be paying!! Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

I'm still amazed you havnt used slin and gh Chelsea. Think you'll do extremely well off it.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm still amazed you havnt used slin and gh Chelsea. Think you'll do extremely well off it.


Lol you get full program you bum hole!


----------



## big_jim_87

@Chelsea

what NAC show did you do?

been looking for pics but can't find any?


----------



## Chelsea

Quick vid of my 60kg bicep curls, 20kg and a 5kg plate either side which was my 2nd set after doing 12 reps on 20kg a side:


----------



## TELBOR

Was waiting for you to twàt your teeth


----------



## sxbarnes

Good work Phil


----------



## Suprakill4

Good lifting mate. I would wear full length trackies with your legs too instead of shorts that I wear....

Only kidding lol.

You still on cycle? Strengths good!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Good lifting mate. I would wear full length trackies with your legs too instead of shorts that I wear....
> 
> Only kidding lol.
> 
> You still on cycle? Strengths good!


Natty Kieren.......MIND BLOWN!!!


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> lol...
> 
> My dislexia (probably spelt wrong) makes me seem much less intelligent then I actually am...
> 
> Ffs...
> 
> I was thinking it had some thing to do with seals lol! seal ling is how i read that lol!
> 
> How embarrassing... lol
> 
> Hold on let me get my paypal info before one of my clients kicks off...
> 
> Gh and slin... they work, there good, deffo help get through a sticking point!
> 
> Gh gives a diff look to a physique that dnt go away like aas...
> 
> imo it is subtle but over time makes the diff worth being made!
> 
> slin is good and works well around workouts as will help recovery by the up take of glyco and aminos and shuttle them around the body to were they need to be bla bla bla...
> 
> pre and pw are good times to use it or some do pre and ppw I think pre pw and ppw is a good way to use it.
> 
> all depends on the training type tho imo...


Maybe i'll start with GH then and move on to slin when ive had a good go at growth and I need to push through another sticking point.

Thanks for the info though mate its well helpful and don't worry about your female client Supra she's just jealous :lol:



Suprakill4 said:


> I'm still amazed you havnt used slin and gh Chelsea. Think you'll do extremely well off it.


Haha I know! A lot of people say that, im really eager to see what it can do to my physique mate, first time GH user ar 17.7 stone with abs....should be decent 



big_jim_87 said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> what NAC show did you do?
> 
> been looking for pics but can't find any?


Its was the NAC South Championships mate on the 21st April 2013 I got pics if you wanna see?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Was waiting for you to twàt your teeth


Haha thanks mate, although i'd still be fcking pretty 



sxbarnes said:


> Good work Phil


Thanks mate 



Suprakill4 said:


> Good lifting mate. I would wear full length trackies with your legs too instead of shorts that I wear....
> 
> Only kidding lol.
> 
> You still on cycle? Strengths good!


Haha d1ck! Legs are coming along mate, you'd be impressed. Just finishing up the cycle as Decatest is finished and I have a bit of EQ 500 left then i'll be cruising mate.



R0BLET said:


> Natty Kieren.......MIND BLOWN!!!


Yep natty through and through.........please ignore my previous post :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good mate. What you got planned for the next cycle?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. What you got planned for the next cycle?


I think im going to run a TNT Mast mate as I have never done that on a bulk and I love that cycle when it comes to contest prep


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I think im going to run a TNT Mast mate as I have never done that on a bulk and I love that cycle when it comes to contest prep


Nice one. Good mix of aas.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one. Good mix of aas.


Yea mate, especially with peps and GH in the mix


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, especially with peps and GH in the mix


Yeahhhh babbbyyyyyy. And some slin.


----------



## RowRow

Nice curls!!!

Do you have any ideas on what dose you will take your growth?


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeahhhh babbbyyyyyy. And some slin.


Have you done slin and GH mate? Guessing so.


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Have you done slin and GH mate? Guessing so.


I've only very recently started using gh properly for the first time just 4iu hyge per split am and pm and slin is used on training days only pre workout.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Maybe i'll start with GH then and move on to slin when ive had a good go at growth and I need to push through another sticking point.
> 
> Thanks for the info though mate its well helpful and don't worry about your female client Supra she's just jealous :lol:
> 
> Haha I know! A lot of people say that, im really eager to see what it can do to my physique mate, first time GH user ar 17.7 stone with abs....should be decent
> 
> Its was the NAC South Championships mate on the 21st April 2013 I got pics if you wanna see?


Iv seen the ones you sent me at the time, are there any more?

any comparison pics in line up etc?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> I've only very recently started using gh properly for the first time just 4iu hyge per split am and pm and slin is used on training days only pre workout.


peps etc in the mix too...

but this is all top secret stuff...

lol


----------



## Chelsea

RowRow said:


> Nice curls!!!
> 
> Do you have any ideas on what dose you will take your growth?


Thanks mate, erm I prob would start at 4ius eod and see how I get on from there, although a lot of people recommend 4iu am and 4iu pre bed but obviously I would rather start lower and work up the dose depending on sides.



big_jim_87 said:


> Iv seen the ones you sent me at the time, are there any more?
> 
> any comparison pics in line up etc?


Yea mate I got a cd of them but they are quite big files, there's some at the start of this journal mate, you seen them?


----------



## Chelsea

3rd meal of the day

250g meatballs with 200g spaghetti

3 rice cakes with plenty of peanut butter.

2 x GoNutrition fish oils

Finished it all in about 9 minutes


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> 3rd meal of the day
> 
> 250g meatballs with 200g spaghetti
> 
> 3 rice cakes with plenty of peanut butter.
> 
> 2 x GoNutrition fish oils
> 
> Finished it all in about 9 minutes


got that down ya neck quick time lol


----------



## Chelsea

Here it is, for some reason it wouldn't let me upload the pics:


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> got that down ya neck quick time lol


Yes mate, been starving recently since I added in Eq 500 in to the mix


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> Yes mate, been starving recently since I added in Eq 500 in to the mix


 im doing that comp i dont want to look at food you sh1t!

pm me your email when u get a chance! will be at gym later doing chest if u are in !


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Yes mate, been starving recently since I added in Eq 500 in to the mix


I might add some of this in, in a few weeks coz the tren will start messing with my hunger soon. Hows condition? what you weighing at moment? Hows the bumming?


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> im doing that comp i dont want to look at food you sh1t!
> 
> pm me your email when u get a chance! will be at gym later doing chest if u are in !


You're doing that comp? Which one mate? Did chest yesterday mate sorry dude.

I'll drop you my email anyway.



liam0810 said:


> I might add some of this in, in a few weeks coz the tren will start messing with my hunger soon. Hows condition? what you weighing at moment? Hows the bumming?


Mate I really rate it I feel so full on it too like everything I wear is filled out but without being a fat cnut like @R0BLET 

No idea on my weight mate haven't weighed myself in a while but there is a pic a couple pages back and I have abs so cant be too bad.

Bumming is ok, @Keeks has been taking it well even during prep


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> You're doing that comp? Which one mate? Did chest yesterday mate sorry dude.
> 
> I'll drop you my email anyway.
> 
> Mate I really rate it I feel so full on it too like everything I wear is filled out but without being a fat cnut like @R0BLET
> 
> No idea on my weight mate haven't weighed myself in a while but there is a pic a couple pages back and I have abs so cant be too bad.
> 
> Bumming is ok, @Keeks has been taking it well even during prep


Yeah @Keeks is a proper trouper and always eager to please.

I have forgotten what abs look like i'm getting nice and cuddly now. Abs are for summer!

@R0BLET fat? Has he stopped doing his legs, bums and tums classes?


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Yeah @Keeks is a proper trouper and always eager to please.
> 
> I have forgotten what abs look like i'm getting nice and cuddly now. Abs are for summer!
> 
> @R0BLET fat? Has he stopped doing his legs, bums and tums classes?


Some might say she is a proper trooper  rather than trouper....whatever the fck that is hahahaha.

Haha cuddly is a great term, I may eat Reese's Peanut Butter cups until I get into such a state haha, it can be my winter coat 

He never trained 3 body parts mate...... think he was doing some sort of pole dancing class.....then using his skills to moonlight stripping for old hairy men!


----------



## TELBOR

Pair of cùnts :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Yep, you know me and my a$$, always eager to please and ready to take one for the team, prep or no prep!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yep, you know my and my a$$, always eager to please and ready to take one for the team, prep or no prep!


Where do i sign up :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Where do i sign up :lol: :lol:


No, you're my hardcore zumba buddy, it's either one or the other, bumming or zumba. :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yep, you know me and my a$$, always eager to please and ready to take one for the team, prep or no prep!


Any chance you can pop down south tonight to prove how eager you are


----------



## tonyc74

Looking far too big at the moment mate !

Those 52.5 DBS are way to slippery think I can do more with the 55,s for next week hope I can get back on trickling in the carbs in 2 weeks but this belly fat needs to be gone ASAP ....just had a burger with veg for post workout sucks!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Any chance you can pop down south tonight to prove how eager you are


Ahh sorry, cant make tonight, waxing appointment!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ahh sorry, cant make tonight, waxing appointment!


Ill check the waxing tomorrow for you then


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Ill check the waxing tomorrow for you then


No need, I've checked it myself and its just fine! :thumbup1:


----------



## shaunmac

Hi Chelsea.

Do you weigh your pasta dry or once cooked?

If it's dry, how much normally equates to 200g cooked?

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## TELBOR

shaunmac said:


> Hi Chelsea.
> 
> Do you weigh your pasta dry or once cooked?
> 
> If it's dry, how much normally equates to 200g cooked?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shaun


Shít loads


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> No need, I've checked it myself and its just fine! :thumbup1:


These things require a second opinion to be honest  and im more than happy to 



shaunmac said:


> Hi Chelsea.
> 
> Do you weigh your pasta dry or once cooked?
> 
> If it's dry, how much normally equates to 200g cooked?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shaun


I weigh it once its cooked mate, all my food is always cooked weight.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> These things require a second opinion to be honest  and im more than happy to
> 
> I weigh it once its cooked mate, all my food is always cooked weight.


Iv never understood this...

I weigh all grub un cooked as I know what's in 100g raw chicken and 100g un cooked rice but once cooked the chicken drops weight and the rice gains weight...

with rice or pasta especially how do you know what is water weight?

the weight of chicken will differ from time to time depending on how long its cooked for and how hot it gets when cooked... this will differ depending on thickness of the meat?

plus you end up guessing your dry/raw weight... maybe not have enough cooked for an even amount of meals and some left over or not enough...

That's just how I see it... That's why I do all un cooked measures.

why do you do all cooked?


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Iv never understood this...
> 
> I weigh all grub un cooked as I know what's in 100g raw chicken and 100g un cooked rice but once cooked the chicken drops weight and the rice gains weight...
> 
> with rice or pasta especially how do you know what is water weight?
> 
> the weight of chicken will differ from time to time depending on how long its cooked for and how hot it gets when cooked... this will differ depending on thickness of the meat?
> 
> plus you end up guessing your dry/raw weight... maybe not have enough cooked for an even amount of meals and some left over or not enough...
> 
> That's just how I see it... That's why I do all un cooked measures.
> 
> why do you do all cooked?


That made my head hurt a bit especially with all the expenses im processing at the moment haha!

Personally I do cooked because once the meat is cooked all the moisture has come out and you are left with a more accurate weight for the meat.

Granted the carbs could work differently as like you said things like pasta and rice actually absorb water but surely they can only hold so much.


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea said:


> That made my head hurt a bit especially with all the expenses im processing at the moment haha!
> 
> Personally I do cooked because once the meat is cooked all the moisture has come out and you are left with a more accurate weight for the meat.
> 
> Granted the carbs could work differently as like you said things like pasta and rice actually absorb water but surely they can only hold so much.


I weigh my meat when its cooked and my rice when its un cooked


----------



## Ginger Ben

Rice for example more than doubles in weight when cooked though so getting carbs accurate from cooked rice is a total guess at best mate.

Raw weight much easier as packets tell you what's in it, doesn't matter then what it weighs when cooked as you k.ow exactly what's in it.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ginger Ben said:


> Rice for example more than doubles in weight when cooked though so getting carbs accurate from cooked rice is a total guess at best mate.
> 
> Raw weight much easier as packets tell you what's in it, doesn't matter then what it weighs when cooked as you k.ow exactly what's in it.


Yea that's what I mean... even chicken will say on packet what's in it cooked.


----------



## H_JM_S

Ginger Ben said:


> Rice for example more than doubles in weight when cooked though so getting carbs accurate from cooked rice is a total guess at best mate.
> 
> Raw weight much easier as packets tell you what's in it, doesn't matter then what it weighs when cooked as you k.ow exactly what's in it.


Surely the rice/pasta isn't gaining carbs from water? So why would it's amount of carbs differ when uncooked/cooked?

I have the problem that when I cook pasta/rice I don't cook a specific amount just a lot of it, then I weight portion it out each meal when cooked. That's why when it comes to pasta/rice I weigh it cooked + plus i know tesco's pasta weight increases by 2.25% when cooked so just simply divide the cooked weight by 2.25 to find out the dry weight fro macros on myfitnesspal.


----------



## big_jim_87

H_JM_S said:


> Surely the rice/pasta isn't gaining carbs from water? So why would it's amount of carbs differ when uncooked/cooked?
> 
> I have the problem that when I cook pasta/rice I don't cook a specific amount just a lot of it, then I weight portion it out each meal when cooked. That's why when it comes to pasta/rice I weigh it cooked + plus i know tesco's pasta weight increases by 2.25% when cooked so just simply divide the cooked weight by 2.25 to find out the dry weight fro macros on myfitnesspal.


the water dnt effect the carbs...

its just if you per 100g there will be water weight...

Id have thought pasta would hold diff amounts of water again depending on how long its cooked for and how hot it gets etc...

If you weigh it why not weigh it cooked then it takes all the guess work out of it...

jmo


----------



## Ginger Ben

H_JM_S said:


> Surely the rice/pasta isn't gaining carbs from water? So why would it's amount of carbs differ when uncooked/cooked?
> 
> I have the problem that when I cook pasta/rice I don't cook a specific amount just a lot of it, then I weight portion it out each meal when cooked. That's why when it comes to pasta/rice I weigh it cooked + plus i know tesco's pasta weight increases by 2.25% when cooked so just simply divide the cooked weight by 2.25 to find out the dry weight fro macros on myfitnesspal.


No it doesn't gain carbs from water but say you need 80g carbs from rice for a meal. How do you know accurately how much cooked rice is equal to 80g carbs?

You don't, you're guessing as depending on how long you cook it the amount of water it holds can change also when drained off you can't ne sure how much water there is compared to last time you cooked it.

When raw it is what it is, simple. No guessing.


----------



## Big Kris

I think to save the calculations and messing about lets just agree that weighing it dry is best and most accurate


----------



## Chelsea

H_JM_S said:


> Surely the rice/pasta isn't gaining carbs from water? So why would it's amount of carbs differ when uncooked/cooked?
> 
> I have the problem that when I cook pasta/rice I don't cook a specific amount just a lot of it, then I weight portion it out each meal when cooked. That's why when it comes to pasta/rice I weigh it cooked + plus i know tesco's pasta weight increases by 2.25% when cooked so just simply divide the cooked weight by 2.25 to find out the dry weight fro macros on myfitnesspal.





big_jim_87 said:


> the water dnt effect the carbs...
> 
> its just if you per 100g there will be water weight...
> 
> Id have thought pasta would hold diff amounts of water again depending on how long its cooked for and how hot it gets etc...
> 
> If you weigh it why not weigh it cooked then it takes all the guess work out of it...
> 
> jmo





Ginger Ben said:


> No it doesn't gain carbs from water but say you need 80g carbs from rice for a meal. How do you know accurately how much cooked rice is equal to 80g carbs?
> 
> You don't, you're guessing as depending on how long you cook it the amount of water it holds can change also when drained off you can't ne sure how much water there is compared to last time you cooked it.
> 
> When raw it is what it is, simple. No guessing.


Agree with the uncooked weight of the rice and pasta, seems to make sense and takes the guess work and calculations out of it.

Could always go by this for cooked rice:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Once my food is cooked its straight down my neck, what if its not as much as you need for your macros, do you chuck a bit more chicken on the grill whilst eating the rest?

:confused1:


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> Once my food is cooked its straight down my neck, what if its not as much as you need for your macros, do you chuck a bit more chicken on the grill whilst eating the rest?
> 
> :confused1:


Haha make sure you have cooked plenty so you know you can cover your macros you gimp


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea said:


> Haha make sure you have cooked plenty so you know you can cover your macros *you gimp*


Your my hero


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Haha make sure you have cooked plenty so you know you can cover your macros you gimp


it just sounds like guess work to me... that's fine tho as I go through phases of not weighing any thing in the off season (usually through off periods) But pre comp I weigh every thing!

if i have a specific goal in mind i weigh every thing too as I can then play with macros and see what has what effect...

Cook plenty... that's an accurate measurement lol

I know its not gonna make much diff any way in real life... just shows we are all diff... some of us are lanky ****s who guess **** as they go and some of us altho short are much more accurate and better looking...

All different lol


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> it just sounds like guess work to me... that's fine tho as I go through phases of not weighing any thing in the off season (usually through off periods) But pre comp I weigh every thing!
> 
> if i have a specific goal in mind i weigh every thing too as I can then play with macros and see what has what effect...
> 
> Cook plenty... that's an accurate measurement lol
> 
> I know its not gonna make much diff any way in real life... just shows we are all diff... some of us are lanky ****s who guess **** as they go and some of us altho short are much more accurate and better looking...
> 
> All different lol


Haahahahahaha :lol: I meant cook plenty as in enough to last you the day to hit your macros not just cook a massive portion, don't weigh it and hope for the best! 

I guess some of us are a real mans height that understands how much needs to be cooked and weighs things even in the off season.....and are fcking model material.

Then there's some midgets who come 'off' because they are pu$sies, get fat coz they don't weigh anything then spell ceiling wrong :lol:

p.s those midgets are mighty ugly, luckily they are so low down you rarely see their faces


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Haahahahahaha :lol: I meant cook plenty as in enough to last you the day to hit your macros not just cook a massive portion, don't weigh it and hope for the best!
> 
> I guess some of us are a real mans height that understands how much needs to be cooked and weighs things even in the off season.....and are fcking model material.
> 
> Then there's some midgets who come 'off' because they are pu$sies, get fat coz they don't weigh anything then spell ceiling wrong :lol:
> 
> p.s those midgets are mighty ugly, luckily they are so low down you rarely see their faces


lol look my phone has a mind of its own... I type out any and it predicts anal... ceiling and it predicts sealing... I can't help this... my spastic brain can't see the diff in stuff like this as I skim read... there their, hole whole etc stuff like this as I skim read looks the same... lol

sealing ceiling... lol

I do weigh things just not so much when Im off... no point in shoving food in when body can't put it to use like it can when "on"

lol pussies stay on as scared to come off as dnt have the genetic capability to hold any level of mass for any level of time with out "help"

plus Im ****ing hansom!


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> lol look my phone has a mind of its own... I type out any and it predicts anal... ceiling and it predicts sealing... I can't help this... my spastic brain can't see the diff in stuff like this as I skim read... there their, hole whole etc stuff like this as I skim read looks the same... lol
> 
> sealing ceiling... lol
> 
> I do weigh things just not so much when Im off... no point in shoving food in when body can't put it to use like it can when "on"
> 
> lol pussies stay on as scared to come off as dnt have the genetic capability to hold any level of mass for any level of time with out "help"
> 
> plus Im ****ing *hansom*!


That was a good comeback until you wrote that........It's handsome mate :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> That was a good comeback until you wrote that........It's handsome mate :lol:


lol not on a Samsung it ain't...


----------



## Glais

Hey pal. What flavour gonutrition whey do you recommend? Thxs


----------



## Chelsea

Glais said:


> Hey pal. What flavour gonutrition whey do you recommend? Thxs


I use maple syrup and pancake flavour mate it's awesome. Use my code is u want a bag of free protein too.


----------



## Glais

Thanks yeah i will do mate.

Taste good with water bud?


----------



## Chelsea

Glais said:


> Thanks yeah i will do mate.
> 
> Taste good with water bud?


Yes mate that's all I have it with.


----------



## Chelsea

Not gonna lie I just had 11 slices of pizza at work with garlic bread and diet coke and I'm still hungry 



Oh and this was me this morning with the pooch about 6:45am haha, my delt is bigger than her head!


----------



## Keeks

Pizza :crying:


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Not gonna lie I just had 11 slices of pizza at work with garlic bread and diet coke and I'm still hungry
> 
> View attachment 138372
> View attachment 138373
> View attachment 138374
> 
> 
> Oh and this was me this morning with the pooch about 6:45am haha, my delt is bigger than her head!
> 
> 6.45 am and on the comp? What is wrong with you?!
> 
> View attachment 138375


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Pizza :crying:


It's ok i'll save some for you.....might be deep filled though


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> It's ok i'll save some for you.....might be deep filled though


Cool. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Quick snap after back workout:


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Not gonna lie I just had 11 slices of pizza at work with garlic bread and diet coke and I'm still hungry
> 
> View attachment 138372
> View attachment 138373
> View attachment 138374
> 
> 
> Oh and this was me this morning with the pooch about 6:45am haha, my delt is bigger than her head!
> 
> View attachment 138375


your delt is bigger then her head because she is a small dog you bellend lol


----------



## Sambuca

Looking good mate nice binge lol


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> your delt is bigger then her head because she is a small dog you bellend lol


She's actually the size of a Great Dane mate, I'm that big it's deceiving 



Sambuca said:


> Looking good mate nice binge lol


Thanks mate, epic binge haha went back for a 12th slice


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Quick snap after back workout:
> 
> View attachment 138398


Stop pulling the skin and fat down with that hand ffs and just be fat and accept it lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Stop pulling the skin and fat down with that hand ffs and just be fat and accept it lol.


Hahahaha how very dare you! Those abs are there to stay


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha how very dare you! Those abs are there to stay


Haha. I know I'm only being jealous mate!! You look good in every fcuking picture, very shrek like in the face but physiques good non the less.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. I know I'm only being jealous mate!! You look good in every fcuking picture, very shrek like in the face but physiques good non the less.


That made me lol you pr**k! Need to get some poses up so some full shots so I can see how I'm getting on.


----------



## Guest

big_jim_87 said:


> your delt is bigger then her head because she is a small dog you bellend lol


I wondering where his bellend actually is looking at that pic!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Spawn of Haney said:


> I wondering where his bellend actually is looking at that pic!!


Bodybuilders bits always look smaller because they have big legs.......oh, hang on, your talking about Chelsea. My bad.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> That made me lol you pr**k! Need to get some poses up so some full shots so I can see how I'm getting on.


Yeah mate. Don't be giving the piece a rub and a swing this time, makes me feel very misfortunate.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Bodybuilders bits always look smaller because they have big legs.......oh, hang on, your talking about Chelsea. My bad.


Hahahaha cnut!!! :lol:



Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah mate. Don't be giving the piece a rub and a swing this time, makes me feel very misfortunate.


Hahahaha damn it.... Might just tempt a semi out


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha cnut!!! :lol:
> 
> Hahahaha damn it.... Might just tempt a semi out


Haha. I'm only kidding. My legs are sh1t really. Just look ok on pics in good lighting lol.


----------



## tonyc74

You in the gym sat mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. I'm only kidding. My legs are sh1t really. Just look ok on pics in good lighting lol.


They are not mate your legs are wicked! Even in a sh1t light!


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> You in the gym sat mate?


Not sure yet mate as it's a friends birthday but might go early.


----------



## big_jim_87

Spawn of Haney said:


> I wondering where his bellend actually is looking at that pic!!


morning wood taken care of... lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. I'm only kidding. My legs are sh1t really. Just look ok on pics in good lighting lol.


they look good only in comparison to your **** upper body...

oh dear... now I'll be consoling you for a week telling you your making progress... Ffs lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> They are not mate your legs are wicked! Even in a sh1t light!


you seen his bare legs in the dark?

oh my... knew you were a bender!


----------



## Chelsea

Back is so sore today and this is why:

*Chins:*

12 x bodyweight

10 x bodyweight+15kg

7 x bodyweight+15kg

10 x bodyweight

*Bent Over Rows:*

120kg x 12

150kg x 10

180kg x 7

*Hammer Strength Low Row:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

130kg x 10

*Seated Row:*

112kg x 12

147kg - full stack x 10

126kg x 10

*Lat Pull Down:*

84 kg x 12

91kg x 10

98kg x 10

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 10

112kg x 9

Job done - was in and out in about 40mins, always try to get 2 sets done within a song that's playing apart from bent over rows which are a bit slower.

Lats nice and sore and the weights are still increasing which is good 

Mixing the peps tonight and will be starting them got 2 x GHRP 2 and 2 x Mod grf 1-29


----------



## Chelsea

Ive swapped chest and shoulders round so instead of chest on Friday I do it on Mondays now and I may even move it to Tuesday and do legs on Monday as training chest on Monday is always a pain.

So shoulders tonight, looking to do a bit of calf and hamstring work after shoulders to hit legs twice a week and really get the hammies going.

Need some help with my knees though, they are so sore at the moment, I take fish oils, glucosamine sulphate although I have run out again, I always warm up fully and even 3 or 4 exercises in my knees are sore.

Now I hate the knee wraps but I would be open to the knee sleeves but as long as they are good ones that don't move all over the place, so suggestions are welcome.

Hoping the peps may help as well?


----------



## Chelsea

Quick shot of the tricep:



And look who was in this months beef magazine


----------



## MiXiN

...


----------



## Chelsea

MiXiN said:


> Good going.... Well done buddy.


Thanks mate  chuffed to see it.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Quick shot of the tricep:
> 
> View attachment 138446
> 
> 
> *And look who was in this months beef magazine *
> 
> View attachment 138447


Me too! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so peps are all mixed and ready to go for tonight:



Planning to jab twice per day morning and pre bed but also maybe post workout before dinner if I can.


----------



## Chelsea

Arms yesterday went like this:

*Triceps:*

*V Bar Push Downs:*

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 7 - pb

35kg x 15 - drop set.

*Plate Loaded Machine Press:*

90kg x 12

110kg x 12

130kg x 12 - all these reps are slow and fully contracted so the arm is straight.

*Skulls:*

20kg per side x 12

25kg per side x 12

27.5kg per side x 9

*Reverse Pull Downs:*

12 plates x 12 super set with rope pull downs x 12

14 plates x 12 super set with rope pull downs x 12

16 plates x 12 super set with rope pull downs x 12 last few reps on the first 12 reps were a little cheated.

*Biceps:*

*Ez Curls Super slow and controlled:*

22.5kg per side x 12 - usually start on 20kg a side and it was easy still 

25kg per side x 12 - last 3 cheated.

27.5kg per side x 8 last 2 or 3 cheated - biceps were full as fck by this point.

*Hammer Curls:*

22.5kg x 10-12 reps x 3 sets.

*Superman Front Double Bicep Curls:*

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 10

5 plates x 6 or 7 - pb

*Machine Preacher Curls:*

6 plates x 12 reps super set with reverse cable curls x 12

7 plates x 10 reps super set with reverse cable curls x 12

7 plates x 10 reps super set with reverse cable curls x 12

Arms ruined and done within an hour. I feel like my triceps are really coming along now and a few people have noticed that arms have got bigger in general which is good, felt like tri's weren't thick or big enough and I was a bit bicep dominant so wanted to make some changes and with the new equipment I can now, will still take a little while but it will happen and I feel its working already.


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Ok so peps are all mixed and ready to go for tonight:
> 
> View attachment 138596
> 
> 
> Planning to jab twice per day morning and pre bed but also maybe post workout before dinner if I can.


What brand are these mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> What brand are these mate?


Pure Peptides mate, used them after Pscarb's review of them.


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Pure Peptides mate, used them after Pscarb's review of them.


ah nice be good to see how u get on!


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> ah nice be good to see how u get on!


I'll keep it all updated here mate, should be good as last time I used peps which was once a day I genuinely thought they helped and I really liked them so twice or 3 times per day should help me along.

Diet today:

8am - 5 whole eggs, 2 slices wholemeal seeded bread, 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey 80, 2 scoops GoNutrition Glutamine, 1 scoop oats.

10:30am - 220g cooked chicken, 190g cooked rice.

Just about to have 220g cooked chicken with 190g rice.

Totals so far - Protein - 172g, Carbs - 141


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> I'll keep it all updated here mate, should be good as last time I used peps which was once a day I genuinely thought they helped and I really liked them so twice or 3 times per day should help me along.
> 
> Diet today:
> 
> 8am - 5 whole eggs, 2 slices wholemeal seeded bread, 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey 80, 2 scoops GoNutrition Glutamine, 1 scoop oats.
> 
> 10:30am - 220g cooked chicken, 190g cooked rice.
> 
> Just about to have 220g cooked chicken with 190g rice.
> 
> Totals so far - Protein - 172g, Carbs - 141


Not fancy splitting up ur carb meals with a prot/fat/veg meal. Increase insulin sensitivity for the next bunch of rice?

(fatty)


----------



## Sambuca

marknorthumbria said:


> Not fancy splitting up ur carb meals with a prot/fat/veg meal. Increase insulin sensitivity for the next bunch of rice?
> 
> (fatty)


good idea, is there a best time to do this? say work it around training or something?

p.s any good place to read about carb backloading as its something i want to make sure i fully understand after my bulk 

ty


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sambuca said:


> good idea, is there a best time to do this? say work it around training or something?
> 
> p.s any good place to read about carb backloading as its something i want to make sure i fully understand after my bulk
> 
> ty


ive never done carb backloading mate, if you do it, dont do it with crap food like everyone else does, will hinder in the long term.

you can do this at any point, i just eat pro/fat/veg, pro/carb/veg meals alternated on after another

i never take in both carbs and fats in the same meal either - sometimes in the morning if i wake up goosed lol


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> Not fancy splitting up ur carb meals with a prot/fat/veg meal. Increase insulin sensitivity for the next bunch of rice?
> 
> (fatty)





marknorthumbria said:


> ive never done carb backloading mate, if you do it, dont do it with crap food like everyone else does, will hinder in the long term.
> 
> you can do this at any point, i just eat pro/fat/veg, pro/carb/veg meals alternated on after another
> 
> i never take in both carbs and fats in the same meal either - sometimes in the morning if i wake up goosed lol


Thing is there isn't going to be a lot of fat with the chicken and rice meals are there? So those 2 are Pro/Carb meals.

Its just meal 1 that has everything in it, I did used to not have the bread but I added it in the last couple of months as it was bulk time so was thinking more calories.


----------



## Sambuca

marknorthumbria said:


> ive never done carb backloading mate, if you do it, dont do it with crap food like everyone else does, will hinder in the long term.
> 
> you can do this at any point, i just eat pro/fat/veg, pro/carb/veg meals alternated on after another
> 
> i never take in both carbs and fats in the same meal either - sometimes in the morning if i wake up goosed lol


i suffer with poor insulin sensitivity so this could be very useful for me even if its like a 1% increase every little helps  cheers

well i am in two minds how i will go about shedding last bit of fat after bulk plenty of time to research though thanks  and no i like clean food


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Thing is there isn't going to be a lot of fat with the chicken and rice meals are there? So those 2 are Pro/Carb meals.
> 
> Its just meal 1 that has everything in it, I did used to not have the bread but I added it in the last couple of months as it was bulk time so was thinking more calories.


yeh but inbetween the chicken/rice meals i may have, 300g chicken 100g spinach 150g avacado and 30g nuts ( plenty of calories still from fats) and making your next dose of carbs more efficient


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> yeh but inbetween the chicken/rice meals i may have, 300g chicken 100g spinach 150g avacado and 30g nuts ( plenty of calories still from fats) and making your next dose of carbs more efficient


I see the science there mate and sounds like a good idea however I have no idea how you can eat that horrendous avocado!! :no:


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> I see the science there mate and sounds like a good idea however I have no idea how you can eat that horrendous avocado!! :no:


Avocado is like olives. awful the first couple of times but stick with it


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> Avocado is like olives. awful the first couple of times but stick with it


So you mean avocados are like anal then? Pretty much what I tell birds


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> So you mean avocados are like anal then? Pretty much what I tell birds


haha ye basically. get on it!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> I see the science there mate and sounds like a good idea however I have no idea how you can eat that horrendous avocado!! :no:


haha mate i like avacados, i practically lick them out lol


----------



## Queenie

Avocados are lush! Chelsea get on it.


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> haha mate i like avacados, i practically lick them out lol


I'd rather lick out my nan!



RXQueenie said:


> Avocados are lush! Chelsea get on it.


Incorrect and I will never do so!


----------



## TELBOR

I'm with you Phil, avocado ..... No thanks.

Only good for guacamole


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I'm with you Phil, avocado ..... No thanks.
> 
> Only good for *guacamole *


This is mildly acceptable although its not one of my favourite dips!


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night was nothing short of pure sex!

Started with flat bench this time as I had been doing incline first for a while but I feel flat bench targets more of the chest and incline may bring a bit too much shoulders into the fray:

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 12 - warm up

120kg x 10 - couldn't believe how light this felt.

140kg x 10 -  actually thought id need a spot after about 3 reps but I just kept repping it until about 8 and prob got a tiny spot on the last one if not two, was really surprised how light 140kg felt but then again I hadn't done flat first in many months.

60kg - drop set x 15 reps unspotted.

*Incline Barbell:*

100kg x 8 - chest was still dead

100kg x 10 - recovered a bit so got the extra reps out

100kg x 10 with the last 2 spotted.

*Weighted Dips:*

+20kg x 12

+25kg x 10

+35kg x 8 or 9

*Incline Flye's:*

30kg x 12 - too easy

32.5kg x 10

37.5kg x 10 - spotted for 2.

Chest is sore already! 140kg was a massive boost as usually that sort of weight feels like a lot even when its unracked.

Legs tonight - was looking at these for knee problems, anyone used them?

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-triple-ply-odin-knee-sleeves.html


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Chest last night was nothing short of pure sex!
> 
> Started with flat bench this time as I had been doing incline first for a while but I feel flat bench targets more of the chest and incline may bring a bit too much shoulders into the fray:
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> 100kg x 12 - warm up
> 
> 120kg x 10 - couldn't believe how light this felt.
> 
> 140kg x 10 -  actually thought id need a spot after about 3 reps but I just kept repping it until about 8 and prob got a tiny spot on the last one if not two, was really surprised how light 140kg felt but then again I hadn't done flat first in many months.
> 
> 60kg - drop set x 15 reps unspotted.
> 
> *Incline Barbell:*
> 
> 100kg x 8 - chest was still dead
> 
> 100kg x 10 - recovered a bit so got the extra reps out
> 
> 100kg x 10 with the last 2 spotted.
> 
> *Weighted Dips:*
> 
> +20kg x 12
> 
> +25kg x 10
> 
> +35kg x 8 or 9
> 
> *Incline Flye's:*
> 
> 30kg x 12 - too easy
> 
> 32.5kg x 10
> 
> 37.5kg x 10 - spotted for 2.
> 
> Chest is sore already! 140kg was a massive boost as usually that sort of weight feels like a lot even when its unracked.
> 
> Legs tonight - was looking at these for knee problems, anyone used them?
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-triple-ply-odin-knee-sleeves.html


Bet you had a pump and a half after 140x10

But my opinion is the other way round For flat vs incline

/w proper form incline takes out the rotator cuff, front delt which is recruited with flat bench

For shoulder injury prevention Incline is 100% winner


----------



## Queenie

Can't really go wrong with strength shop stuff, Phil. I've had a few bits from there in the past.


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> Bet you had a pump and a half after 140x10
> 
> But my opinion is the other way round For flat vs incline
> 
> /w proper form incline takes out the rotator cuff, front delt which is recruited with flat bench
> 
> For shoulder injury prevention Incline is 100% winner


Yea the pump was epic, my chest was literally on my chin haha!

Not sure about that mate, I have proper form and I still think that rotator cuff and front delt will still be used, I don't think you could ever eliminate them from the movement.

I wasn't really concerned with the injury prevention side of things as i keep my form perfect, i was leaning towards what stimulates the chest more and for me that is definitely flat bench.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Yea the pump was epic, my chest was literally on my chin haha!
> 
> Not sure about that mate, I have proper form and I still think that rotator cuff and front delt will still be used, I don't think you could ever eliminate them from the movement.
> 
> I wasn't really concerned with the injury prevention side of things as i keep my form perfect, i was leaning towards what stimulates the chest more and for me that is definitely flat bench.


I tore my peck flat benching 140kg, I've also torn my rotator cuff flat benching Lol

So incline for my own piece of mind anyways haha

Edit: how much do u took ur elbows in? Mine end up looking like CGBP


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Can't really go wrong with strength shop stuff, Phil. I've had a few bits from there in the past.


That's good news, didn't think they would be quite as expensive but i guess its worth the money as a lot of the reviews on there seem to be very good and its something i desperately need now as any sort of leg movement is painful now which puts me off when im really trying to bring up my legs.

Very annoying


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> I tore my peck flat benching 140kg, I've also torn my rotator cuff flat benching Lol
> 
> So incline for my own piece of mind anyways haha


Must be your terrible form mate, or maybe it was too heavy for you :lol:

Personally i have slightly pulled my chest i think twice in all the years ive been doing flat bench, never put me out more than 2 weeks and even then i could train everything else but that so its never been an issue for me and has always been an awesome mass building exercise.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Must be your terrible form mate, or maybe it was too heavy for you :lol:
> 
> Personally i have slightly pulled my chest i think twice in all the years ive been doing flat bench, never put me out more than 2 weeks and even then i could train everything else but that so its never been an issue for me and has always been an awesome mass building exercise.


my form was poor back then mate, didnt tuck my elbows in and paid the price for it!


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> my form was poor back then mate, didnt tuck my elbows in and paid the price for it!


We've all done it mate i was just lucky that nothing serious ever happened.

On an unrelated note ive just ordered some Glucosamine Sulphate 1500mg tabs which turns up tomorrow which should help with my knees


----------



## Chelsea

Really thinking about getting a coach for my next blast and even for my cruise too, feel like i need to shake things up a bit and some guidance never hurt anyone.

Was thinking maybe JP as the guy has put some serious size on recently and i have heard a lot of good things.

Legs tonight, got some old knee sleeves in the car so hopefully these will help a little bit.

Food has been good:

5 whole eggs, 2 slices toast with 2 scoope GN whey, glutamine and oats.

220g chicken with 180g rice.

220g meatballs with 200g spaghetti - 3 rice cakes with peanut butter.

About to have 100g meatballs with 100g spaghetti - 3 rice cakes with peanut butter.


----------



## nlr

How many calories, protein, fat and carbs do you get a day? What training routine do you follow mate?


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> Really thinking about getting a coach for my next blast and even for my cruise too, feel like i need to shake things up a bit and some guidance never hurt anyone.
> 
> Was thinking maybe JP as the guy has put some serious size on recently and i have heard a lot of good things.
> 
> Legs tonight, got some old knee sleeves in the car so hopefully these will help a little bit.
> 
> Food has been good:
> 
> 5 whole eggs, 2 slices toast with 2 scoope GN whey, glutamine and oats.
> 
> 220g chicken with 180g rice.
> 
> 220g meatballs with 200g spaghetti - 3 rice cakes with peanut butter.
> 
> About to have 100g meatballs with 100g spaghetti - 3 rice cakes with peanut butter.


Jp is a freak to be honest is terms of adding muscle!

How many carbs are u hitting intra and pwo?


----------



## Chelsea

nlr said:


> How many calories, protein, fat and carbs do you get a day? What training routine do you follow mate?


Remind me to answer this tomoz mate.



tonyc74 said:


> Jp is a freak to be honest is terms of adding muscle!
> 
> How many carbs are u hitting intra and pwo?


I don't have carbs intra mate, just pre and post workout. Pre will be 100g cooked rice/potato/pasta

Post will be 200g plus a shake with 1 scoop oats.

6th solid meal of the day:

150g cooked chicken

100g rice

2 scoops GoNutrition whey 80

1 scoop GoNutrition glutamine


----------



## Chelsea

Knees were sore yesterday so legs was uncomfortable yet again so I tried to really tense and squeeze the reps especially on things like extensions and hammy curls and calves.

*Squats:*

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12 - any heavier and my knees were clicking all over the place, really not good, triple strength glucosamine sulphate turns up today so that should help I really hope.

*Leg Press:*- different style leg press, its the one that arches down towards you as opposed to the one on the 2 straight runners.

200kg x 15

250kg x 12

300kg x 12

Attempted hack squat after this but my knees suggested otherwise!!

*Leg extension:*

Full stack x 3 sets x 12 reps with a hold at the top and good squeeze.

*Hammy Curls:*

Seated - 45kg x 12 x 2 sets

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

80kg x 12

85kg x 10

90kg x 8

*Standing Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

5 plates x 12 reps

6 plates x 10

6 plates x 10

*Seated Calf Raise:*

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

75kg x 12 last few bounced up

*Standing Calf Raise:*

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 12

14 plates x 10

*Leg Extension Finisher:*

84kg x 10

70kg x 12

56kg x 15

Each set done one after the other with no rest although I had to stop on the 10th rep of the 15 to have a breath haha!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Knees were sore yesterday so legs was uncomfortable yet again so I tried to really tense and squeeze the reps especially on things like extensions and hammy curls and calves.
> 
> *Squats:*
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12 - any heavier and my knees were clicking all over the place, really not good, triple strength glucosamine sulphate turns up today so that should help I really hope.
> 
> *Leg Press:*- different style leg press, its the one that arches down towards you as opposed to the one on the 2 straight runners.
> 
> 200kg x 15
> 
> 250kg x 12
> 
> 300kg x 12
> 
> Attempted hack squat after this but my knees suggested otherwise!!
> 
> *Leg extension:*
> 
> Full stack x 3 sets x 12 reps with a hold at the top and good squeeze.
> 
> *Hammy Curls:*
> 
> Seated - 45kg x 12 x 2 sets
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 85kg x 10
> 
> 90kg x 8
> 
> *Standing Single Leg Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 5 plates x 12 reps
> 
> 6 plates x 10
> 
> 6 plates x 10
> 
> *Seated Calf Raise:*
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 75kg x 12 last few bounced up
> 
> *Standing Calf Raise:*
> 
> 12 plates x 12
> 
> 13 plates x 12
> 
> 14 plates x 10
> 
> *Leg Extension Finisher:*
> 
> 84kg x 10
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 56kg x 15
> 
> Each set done one after the other with no rest although I had to stop on the 10th rep of the 15 to have a breath haha!


Nice work mate, knees clicking stopped me doing legs for ages.

Pretty painful too and literally feels like they're going to blow mid rep.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Nice work mate, knees clicking stopped me doing legs for ages.
> 
> Pretty painful too and literally feels like they're going to blow mid rep.


This is exactly what im going through but on both knees, right is worse though, like for example if I sit with my leg now for too long it gets sore and I have to move it, may have to look into physio or massage because I want to smash legs and this is massively holding me back!!

Might order the strength shop knee sleeves today, £35 quid though! Suppose if it means I can do legs pain free then it will be worth every penny.


----------



## MRSTRONG

@Chelsea when ronnie was at bodypower he signed a few T`s in a protein shop a day or so after bp , my mate had a few signed and gave me one 

View attachment 138734


its a medium so it would fit a skinny little orange man like you


----------



## Chelsea

ewen said:


> @Chelsea when ronnie was at bodypower he signed a few T`s in a protein shop a day or so after bp , my mate had a few signed and gave me one
> 
> View attachment 138734
> 
> 
> its a medium so it would fit a skinny little orange man like you


 :lol: you pr**k!!

Erm is that you offering me one..........which leg would you like humped


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you pr**k!!
> 
> Erm is that you offering me one..........which leg would you like humped


:no: its me rubbing it in :laugh:



not sure if its good enough to put near my signed geoff capes T though :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> This is exactly what im going through but on both knees, right is worse though, like for example if I sit with my leg now for too long it gets sore and I have to move it, may have to look into physio or massage because I want to smash legs and this is massively holding me back!!
> 
> Might order the strength shop knee sleeves today, £35 quid though! Suppose if it means I can do legs pain free then it will be worth every penny.


Same here mate, except left is worse and exactly same if it's still for a while. Like laying on the sofa lol

Did you play football a lot mate? That's what caused mine. Had physio weekly from

12-16 at a football academy..... Did nothing 

Think they'd help, mainly with pressure from them so they'll not feel ready to blow.


----------



## Chelsea

ewen said:


> :no: its me rubbing it in :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if its good enough to put near my signed geoff capes T though :lol:


You complete fat cnut!!  if he has signed a few surely there is one spare for old uncle Chelsea?

Take that fat cnut off the wall and replace it with Ronnie!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:


> This is exactly what im going through but on both knees, right is worse though, like for example if I sit with my leg now for too long it gets sore and I have to move it, may have to look into physio or massage because I want to smash legs and this is massively holding me back!!
> 
> Might order the strength shop knee sleeves today, £35 quid though! Suppose if it means I can do legs pain free then it will be worth every penny.


try the single ply first as the sleeves tend to screw up behind the knee joint when at 90 degrees it feels like its pushing the knee forward .

maybe try velcro ones with a hole in the back , if you dont have one already buy a massage stick to roll the area forcing blood around .

i learnt that off my mate ron


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Same here mate, except left is worse and exactly same if it's still for a while. Like laying on the sofa lol
> 
> Did you play football a lot mate? That's what caused mine. Had physio weekly from
> 
> 12-16 at a football academy..... Did nothing
> 
> Think they'd help, mainly with pressure from them so they'll not feel ready to blow.


Nah didn't play footie but I did athletics and all sorts literally from a child right up until now I have always done sport without a break so could be anything, just seems strange its come now.

Im hoping the glucosamine will help as when I was on it, it definitely helped and never felt this sore or sore at all.

Defo not cool when you're trying to bring that bodypart up. Funny thing is im really strong on all hammy machines and on leg extension but I cant go heavy on pressing as it hurts too much.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:


> You complete fat cnut!!  if he has signed a few surely there is one spare for old uncle Chelsea?
> 
> Take that fat cnut off the wall and replace it with Ronnie!


i may get a pic of ronnie pop it in the frame along with the T and send you a picture


----------



## Chelsea

ewen said:


> try the single ply first as the sleeves tend to screw up behind the knee joint when at 90 degrees it feels like its pushing the knee forward .
> 
> maybe try velcro ones with a hole in the back , if you dont have one already buy a massage stick to roll the area forcing blood around .
> 
> i learnt that off my mate ron


So you don't think the triple ply then?

Was thinking that I don't want them getting in the way because me **** is on the floor during squats now.

Ron is not your mate he's my mate!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

looking at your leg routine i think the curls and extensions are making your knees bad , try one set to failure on them much lighter .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:



> So you don't think the triple ply then?
> 
> Was thinking that I don't want them getting in the way because me **** is on the floor during squats now.
> 
> Ron is not your mate he's my mate!!


no they are too thick for what you want but ideal for partials and moving in strongman , knee wraps would be much cheaper but look on elite lifts on youtube to see how to put them on properly .


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Nah didn't play footie but I did athletics and all sorts literally from a child right up until now I have always done sport without a break so could be anything, just seems strange its come now.
> 
> Im hoping the glucosamine will help as when I was on it, it definitely helped and never felt this sore or sore at all.
> 
> Defo not cool when you're trying to bring that bodypart up. Funny thing is im really strong on all hammy machines and on leg extension but I cant go heavy on pressing as it hurts too much.


Yeah same here, keeping "fit" has impact later in life pmsl

I know what your saying mate, you'd expect those movements to be painful given the exercise!

Like @ewen says it's the the knee moving forward. Pressure on entire body on squats and pressing is the issue.

But fùck it, keep squatting! :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG

squats are used in knee rehab there was a big study done by the us army iirc it said those that squatted recovered much quicker .


----------



## TELBOR

ewen said:


> squats are used in knee rehab there was a big study done by the us army iirc it said those that squatted recovered much quicker .


Funny that isn't it, when most guys switch to heavy leg press to alleviate niggles from squatting .


----------



## Chelsea

ewen said:


> no they are too thick for what you want but ideal for partials and moving in strongman , knee wraps would be much cheaper but look on elite lifts on youtube to see how to put them on properly .


I used knee wraps once and they felt really weird but as you said I may have had them on wrong, might look into them then and definitely not the triple ply sleeves.



R0BLET said:


> Yeah same here, keeping "fit" has impact later in life pmsl
> 
> I know what your saying mate, you'd expect those movements to be painful given the exercise!
> 
> Like @ewen says it's the the knee moving forward. Pressure on entire body on squats and pressing is the issue.
> 
> But fùck it, keep squatting! :beer:


Yea I will keep squatting as I need to really and that's just the end of it, might switch to front squats if it cant back squat without pain.



ewen said:


> squats are used in knee rehab there was a big study done by the us army iirc it said those that squatted recovered much quicker .


That's always good news as I don't feel like its a proper leg session without squats.



R0BLET said:


> Funny that isn't it, when most guys switch to heavy leg press to alleviate niggles from squatting .


That's exactly what I did mate, seems to have done the opposite.


----------



## Guest

I couldn't squat heavy without my wraps, bit more stability in the knees when wrapped properly.

Saying that I was squatting 180 x5 without until I got patella troubles in my right knee.

I don't actually think that its a squatting injury either, put it this way I never had no trouble until one night where the words Minarge, doggie and hardwood floor was involved.


----------



## nlr

nlr said:


> How many calories, protein, fat and carbs do you get a day? What training routine do you follow mate?


You told me to remind you


----------



## Chelsea

Couple of snaps just taken:


----------



## Sambuca

Lookin good buddy


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> I couldn't squat heavy without my wraps, bit more stability in the knees when wrapped properly.
> 
> Saying that I was squatting 180 x5 without until I got patella troubles in my right knee.
> 
> I don't actually think that its a squatting injury either, put it this way I never had no trouble until one night where the words Minarge, doggie and hardwood floor was involved.


Mine isn't a squatting injury either and its not really an injury as its just kinda there when it wasn't before and nothing has caused it?!?!

The cause for your injury is a good one......pics?


----------



## Guest

Chelsea said:


> Mine isn't a squatting injury either and its not really an injury as its just kinda there when it wasn't before and nothing has caused it?!?!
> 
> The cause for your injury is a good one......pics?


Sadly I was far to busy, I do however have a clip of the two lovely young ladies kissing and cupping boobies 

I was round in a flash after that lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> Sadly I was far to busy, I do however have a clip of the two lovely young ladies kissing and cupping boobies
> 
> I was round in a flash after that lol.


So is it my number you need for me to view that..... how do you want to do this


----------



## Suprakill4

Not sure what weight class you would be in but would have looked good on the Brits finals stage mate. Looking fcuking brilliant in the pics. Do you not feel you may hold yourself back slightly by trying to stay so lean off season? I'm bait saying you are just very interested in this as I don't feel I'm gaining as much as I can be when I limit cals or increase cardio to remain lean in off season.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Not sure what weight class you would be in but would have looked good on the Brits finals stage mate. Looking fcuking brilliant in the pics. Do you not feel you may hold yourself back slightly by trying to stay so lean off season? I'm bait saying you are just very interested in this as I don't feel I'm gaining as much as I can be when I limit cals or increase cardio to remain lean in off season.


Nah mate, my legs have improved but are still way off my upper body so I don't think I would belong up there yet but I reckon I could hold my own with a side chest haha 

Hmm sometimes I do think that so recently I have started having at least 2 rice cakes with every meal with peanut butter on them to upp the cals a bit but also to keep them clean, I guess it comes down to mental approach, some people love getting fat and making out they are massive because they weigh X amount on the scales but then have to diet hard and risk losing mass.

Then there are the ones that do it properly like you and me, who may not see massive changes in ourselves but instead see gradual increases in weight lifted and a few lbs on the scales, look good all year round and even bigger and better come competition time.

Oh and thanks mate that was quite a compliment


----------



## Chelsea

Food so far:

8am - 5 whole eggs with philly, 2 slices wholemeal seeded bread, 2 scoops GN Whey 80, 1 scoop GN Glutamine, 1 scoop oats.

10:15am - 2 x pork and chorizo burgers (Tesco finest), 190g cooked rice, 1 x pink lady apple.

Jabbed the peps the first time this morning, 100mcg GHRP-2 and 100mcg Mod grf 1-29, I must say I did it before I left on an empty stomach and I was fcking hungry by the time I got into work, absolutely demolished my breakfast 

Hopefully do a shot post workout when I get home and 1 pre bed.


----------



## Chelsea

These just turned up so hopefully the knees will be better soon as I never had a problem before on 1000mg a day and these are 1500mg so fingers crossed.


----------



## Chelsea

So I got sent this a few weeks ago to try out but as I was in my blast I thought I'd wait until cruise time which is now.

So a nice free bottle of Test E, labels look good and as far as I can see nothing has died in the vial and is floating around haha.

Jabbed it last night in the left glute 1ml and I have to say it went in nice and smooth and there is absolutely zero pip so I'm very impressed.

Gonna use Neuro Pharma for my cruise now then use it for my blast too  will keep everyone updated.


----------



## jon-kent

Afternoon lover

X


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> Afternoon lover
> 
> X


Afternoon babe :lol:

Fancy seeing you in here, wanting tips for legs are ya?


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> Afternoon babe :lol:
> 
> Fancy seeing you in here, wanting tips for legs are ya?


In for blue vest pics :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Free fcuking gear! I need to up my game and look better if that's the sort of thing I can expect lol.


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> In for blue vest pics :lol:


I'll take one for you tonight....and no that wont be all im wearing you filthy hobo!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Free fcuking gear! I need to up my game and look better if that's the sort of thing I can expect lol.


Hahahaha :lol: you cant beat free gear for having an Arnie chest  I would say I would teach you but some things cant be taught 

I'll send them a pic of your legs, that will get you some freebies I should think.


----------



## Suprakill4

Please mate lol. Just don't let them see my upper body!!!

Only kidding, this isn't a source request lol!

Good going though mate, it's good you've been noticed and sort of endorsing a product in a way. Can't be bad.


----------



## Sambuca

whats your blast gonna be and whens it start


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Please mate lol. Just don't let them see my upper body!!!
> 
> Only kidding, this isn't a source request lol!
> 
> Good going though mate, it's good you've been noticed and sort of endorsing a product in a way. Can't be bad.


Reported!! Haha

Cheers mate, it is nice and the pricing of the stuff is pretty sexy too  everyone knows I am a WC man, not that im affiliated I just use them so im always sceptical of new labs and worry about pip or general cleanliness but this stuff looked quality and I had heard very good things about them so I gave them a bash.

There is no hiding for them either as that is all I will be taking for my cruise so if its bang on like ive heard I shall be a very happy man.


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> I'll take one for you tonight....and no that wont be all im wearing you filthy hobo!


Good ! Make sure you got joggers on not shorts :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> whats your blast gonna be and whens it start


I think it has to be a TTM mate, with peps and Hyge


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> I think it has to be a TTM mate, with peps and Hyge


  about time u got on the gh lol.

should be good. not gonna use any WC at all?

what doses you looking at doing?


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah I know what ya saying I just stick to pharma and rohm now cos had so many issues with lumps from wc and then when had the massive allergic reaction to their decatest I didn't dare use anything again. Someone said I must be bad with guiocol whatever that is. Think it's some sort of oil they use in certain mixes.

Check ojays journal in sure he mentioned this lab but could be another one thinking about it.


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> about time u got on the gh lol.
> 
> should be good. not gonna use any WC at all?
> 
> what doses you looking at doing?


Haha I know mate, it is about time, don't know about WC depends if NP get a blend out or exactly what their range is looking like in 10 weeks time 

For example I love WC's EQ500 but I don't think they will be making that yet so may use that in the blast.

Doses I haven't though about yet, maybe 600mg Tren as most I have done is 450mg and ive had a good break from it now.



Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I know what ya saying I just stick to pharma and rohm now cos had so many issues with lumps from wc and then when had the massive allergic reaction to their decatest I didn't dare use anything again. Someone said I must be bad with guiocol whatever that is. Think it's some sort of oil they use in certain mixes.
> 
> Check ojays journal in sure he mentioned this lab but could be another one thinking about it.


That's bad times mate, I knew you were sensitive to certain carrier oils but I didn't know it was that bad, ive jabbed 4ml WC Decatest in one go and been fine haha  Real man 

I'll check out what he has to say on it if its NP see what he's tried, cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea said:


> *Quick shot* of the tricep:
> 
> View attachment 138446
> 
> 
> And look who was in this months beef magazine
> 
> View attachment 138447


What does a slow sot of the tricep look like may i ask


----------



## Chelsea

Big Kris said:


> What does a slow sot of the tricep look like may i ask


Maybe using the slow mo camera on my iphone 5s as I tense? :lol:


----------



## OJay

Chelsea said:


> So I got sent this a few weeks ago to try out but as I was in my blast I thought I'd wait until cruise time which is now.
> 
> So a nice free bottle of Test E, labels look good and as far as I can see nothing has died in the vial and is floating around haha.
> 
> Jabbed it last night in the left glute 1ml and I have to say it went in nice and smooth and there is absolutely zero pip so I'm very impressed.
> 
> Gonna use Neuro Pharma for my cruise now then use it for my blast too  will keep everyone updated.
> 
> View attachment 138838
> View attachment 138839
> View attachment 138840


That neuro pharma is doing well I see a few people using have not heard a bad word yet

I'm getting stronger on that now loving it best I've used


----------



## sxbarnes

What knee sleeves did you end up with? Been using tommy kondos for years, about 34 quid at strength shop but well worth it. Also someone on here advised to use devils claw for any lasting knee injuries. Had knee sh1t for ages but all gone now. Think I only used about 5-6 of em. Will keep the rest for more pain which will no doubt follow at some point


----------



## tonyc74

I would get on some simple carb intra workout with aminos mate definitely helps !


----------



## marknorthumbria

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I know what ya saying I just stick to pharma and rohm now cos had so many issues with lumps from wc and then when had the massive allergic reaction to their decatest I didn't dare use anything again. Someone said I must be bad with guiocol whatever that is. Think it's some sort of oil they use in certain mixes.
> 
> Check ojays journal in sure he mentioned this lab but could be another one thinking about it.


Mate a pal of mine just struggled through 20ml prop

Every jab gave him a big red tennis ball for a week and a fever, fair play for him to finish the bottle lol


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> So I got sent this a few weeks ago to try out but as I was in my blast I thought I'd wait until cruise time which is now.
> 
> So a nice free bottle of Test E, labels look good and as far as I can see nothing has died in the vial and is floating around haha.
> 
> Jabbed it last night in the left glute 1ml and I have to say it went in nice and smooth and there is absolutely zero pip so I'm very impressed.
> 
> Gonna use Neuro Pharma for my cruise now then use it for my blast too  will keep everyone updated.
> 
> View attachment 138838
> View attachment 138839
> View attachment 138840


Lovely stuff! Seen this popping up in places.

New lab so lots of effort to dose and keep pip free I guess, may have to invest.

Doesn't have thy cheap look about it either.


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Couple of snaps just taken:
> 
> View attachment 138797
> View attachment 138798
> View attachment 138799


Great size and shape buddy, looking v well!

Subbed.


----------



## Chelsea

OJay said:


> That neuro pharma is doing well I see a few people using have not heard a bad word yet
> 
> I'm getting stronger on that now loving it best I've used


Yea mate same, haven't heard too much as its very new but im proper impressed with the no pip side of things, literally left glute I could punch right now and it would be fine, no redness nothing, for some reason I always thought new labs would be pippy but this aint 

Now I just have to judge how the cruise goes and remember to not miss jabs like usual haha. Glad you're getting on with it mate, i'll stop in your journal to have a gander 



sxbarnes said:


> What knee sleeves did you end up with? Been using tommy kondos for years, about 34 quid at strength shop but well worth it. Also someone on here advised to use devils claw for any lasting knee injuries. Had knee sh1t for ages but all gone now. Think I only used about 5-6 of em. Will keep the rest for more pain which will no doubt follow at some point


Havent bought any yet mate but I might be going for the single ply ones as per @ewen's advice, plus I don't want too much assistance in the squat and the 3 ply ones sounded like they help a lot which is not what im after, just want my knees protected.

Not heard of these devil claw ones though? I may google.



tonyc74 said:


> I would get on some simple carb intra workout with aminos mate definitely helps !


Any recommendations? Can get aminos from GoNutrition so im sorted there, they also do maltodextrin is that what you use?



R0BLET said:


> Lovely stuff! Seen this popping up in places.
> 
> New lab so lots of effort to dose and keep pip free I guess, may have to invest.
> 
> Doesn't have thy cheap look about it either.


Mate it would be a wise decision from the looks of things and from what ive heard and seen its very very well processed and the raws used are top notch which is a massive plus 

I like the packaging too, simple but effective......like you :lol:



Sweat said:


> Great size and shape buddy, looking v well!
> 
> Subbed.


Thanks mate  should be looking even better hopefully with the addition of peps and maybe some Hyge soon


----------



## tonyc74

i use malto but if u want to spend more on better quality stuff then vitagro or karabolyn


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> i use malto but if u want to spend more on better quality stuff then vitagro or karabolyn


Might go with malto and see how I get on mate. I also need to start having bananas again pre and post workout.


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> Might go with malto and see how I get on mate. I also need to start having bananas again pre and post workout.


simple carbs mate dont eat tooo much fruit it convert to fructose and get stored as fat as your body can only store a certain amount of it...

you could also throw in some peptopro intra workout if you want to start being really anal, i just sip on 30 g eaa tastes foul mind you!

actualy i did get stronger even on keto using this much aminos during the workout so maybe it really dos make a difference?


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> simple carbs mate dont eat tooo much fruit it convert to fructose and get stored as fat as your body can only store a certain amount of it...
> 
> you could also throw in some peptopro intra workout if you want to start being really anal, i just sip on 30 g eaa tastes foul mind you!
> 
> actualy i did get stronger even on keto using this much aminos during the workout so maybe it really dos make a difference?


Good point mate, ive started having 1 apple a day and was gonna have at least 1 banana max it will be is 3 pieces.

I rate aminos, gonna stock up with GN aminos next few days.


----------



## marknorthumbria

30g malto, 1 scoop AD aminotaur, 15g eaa 20min pre

100g malto, 15g EAA, squash Intra

60g isolate, 50g vitargo 5g vit c, 1 scoop greens PWO

=<1 hr PWO pineapple and or bannana plus white Jasmine rice, fish, broccoli

Thats my workout nutrition mate works well


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> 30g malto, 1 scoop AD aminotaur, 15g eaa 20min pre
> 
> 100g malto, 15g EAA, squash Intra
> 
> 60g isolate, 50g vitargo 5g vit c, 1 scoop greens PWO
> 
> =<1 hr PWO pineapple and or bannana plus white Jasmine rice, fish, broccoli
> 
> Thats my workout nutrition mate works well


Nice mate, is the pineapple for digestive purposes?


----------



## Chelsea

Quick snap this morning. Peps were in 3 times yesterday and did my shot this morning too 

This was unpumped about 7am


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Quick snap this morning. Peps were in 3 times yesterday and did my shot this morning too
> 
> This was unpumped about 7am
> 
> View attachment 138873


Looking solid buddy.

Fack peps tho, I hate pinning EOD when it comes to short esters never mind peps @ 3+ times a day on top as well as MT2 and HCG, like a pin cushion! Haha!


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Looking solid buddy.
> 
> Fack peps tho, I hate pinning EOD when it comes to short esters never mind peps @ 3+ times a day on top as well as MT2 and HCG, like a pin cushion! Haha!


Hahaha im not on short esters mate, I don't mind so much the peps as its quick shots and sub-q rather than IM so very quick and easy. HCG is once a week as is MT2 so its not too bad although pin cushion could be the appropriate term here haha 

Thanks though mate


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Nice mate, is the pineapple for digestive purposes?


and the fact its my favourite treat and is acceptable pwo


----------



## Ben_Dover

marknorthumbria said:


> 30g malto, 1 scoop AD aminotaur, 15g eaa 20min pre
> 
> 100g malto, 15g EAA, squash Intra
> 
> 60g isolate, 50g vitargo 5g vit c, 1 scoop greens PWO
> 
> =<1 hr PWO pineapple and or bannana plus white Jasmine rice, fish, broccoli
> 
> Thats my workout nutrition mate works well


Where are you getting your Vit C from? You must have a decent stash to be on 5g per day?


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> and the fact its my favourite treat and is acceptable pwo


It's better on a pizza


----------



## Sweat

Ben_Dover said:


> Where are you getting your Vit C from? You must have a decent stash to be on 5g per day?


Vit C is dirt cheap mate. Asda do it for tube for £1 for 20g. Or Sainsbury 3 for 2, at £1.30 each so even cheaper.

Same as creatine, pennies


----------



## marknorthumbria

Ben_Dover said:


> Where are you getting your Vit C from? You must have a decent stash to be on 5g per day?


i throw in 5g pre bed too haha

zipvit mate


----------



## Ben_Dover

Sweat said:


> Vit C is dirt cheap mate. Asda do it for tube for £1 for 20g. Or Sainsbury 3 for 2, at £1.30 each so even cheaper.
> 
> Same as creatine, pennies


The dissovable berrocha type things? Or a tube of tabs?

I got a tub of 100 x 1g for £10 and thought that was expensive? :sad:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Quick snap this morning. Peps were in 3 times yesterday and did my shot this morning too
> 
> This was unpumped about 7am
> 
> View attachment 138873


Clothes horse is looking well mate.



How long you doing the peps for?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Clothes horse is looking well mate.
> 
> 
> 
> How long you doing the peps for?


Hahaha yea its doing alright mate, its got the thickness of you :lol:

Erm literally this is my second day haha


----------



## Big Kris

tonyc74 said:


> simple carbs mate dont eat tooo much fruit it convert to fructose and get stored as fat as your body can only store a certain amount of it...
> 
> you could also throw in some peptopro intra workout if you want to start being really anal, i just sip on 30 g eaa tastes foul mind you!
> 
> actualy i did get stronger even on keto using this much aminos during the workout so maybe it really dos make a difference?


Did a little research on fruit while on my last prep and its not as bad as people think

A banana has round about the same glycemic index rating as oats suprisingly


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha yea its doing alright mate, its got the thickness of you :lol:
> 
> Erm literally this is my second day haha


Bigger tbh mate!

I know that, I said how long are you doing them for? Set amount of weeks or just until you can be bothered?


----------



## Chelsea

Big Kris said:


> Did a little research on fruit while on my last prep and its not as bad as people think
> 
> A banana has round about the same glycemic index rating as oats suprisingly


True and especially if you have it with protein that slows the absorption too.



R0BLET said:


> Bigger tbh mate!
> 
> I know that, I said how long are you doing them for? Set amount of weeks or just until you can be bothered?


Haha! I am planning to do them for a while mate to see the difference or at least 2 months and above then assess what the benefits have been, then its on to Hyge


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> True and especially if you have it with protein that slows the absorption too.
> 
> Haha! I am planning to do them for a while mate to see the difference or at least 2 months and above then assess what the benefits have been, then its on to Hyge


Good lad, @resten has gained 23lb of muscle since pinning his Hyge yesterday :lol:


----------



## resten

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, @resten has gained 23lb of muscle since pinning his Hyge yesterday :lol:


I added 30kgs to my bench :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, @resten has gained 23lb of muscle since pinning his Hyge yesterday :lol:


Hahahahahahahahaha! more like spent £23 singlets :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

resten said:


> I added 30kgs to my bench :lol:


100kg by monday!

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

resten said:


> I added 30kgs to my bench :lol:


So its now....... 35kg? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> So its now....... 35kg? :lol:


Barney would be jealous to hell!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Barney would be jealous to hell!


Barney would be jealous to hell if he had the mass that Christian Bale had in the Machinist :lol:


----------



## resten

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha! more like spent £23 singlets :lol:


You think I'm a rich cvnt don't you. I went for the £20 singlet.



R0BLET said:


> 100kg by monday!
> 
> :lol:


That'd be nice :lol:



Chelsea said:


> So its now....... 35kg? :lol:


32.5kgs


----------



## Chelsea

resten said:


> You think I'm a rich cvnt don't you. I went for the £20 singlet. Nope just a cnut :lol:
> 
> 32.5kgs massive


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Barney would be jealous to hell if he had the mass that Christian Bale had in the Machinist :lol:


That's true! He'd be over the moon.



Mr_Morocco said:


>


PMSL

Brilliant!


----------



## tonyc74

look up fructose and how its stored, totally different from other carbs/sugars, one bannana is fine but drinking loads of smoothies is a definite no!


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea said:


> True and especially if you have it with protein that slows the absorption too.
> 
> Haha! I am planning to do them for a while mate to see the difference or at least 2 months and above then assess what the benefits have been, then its on to Hyge


Im planning on 4 months on the peptides before starting my next prep and going back on gear

Looking at getting some serious gains this year 

Currently having a few weeks off the gym before getting back on it in November after my holiday

LOVING! eating everything in sight but will be back to the grind in only two weeks  haha


----------



## Sweat

Ben_Dover said:


> The dissovable berrocha type things? Or a tube of tabs?
> 
> I got a tub of 100 x 1g for £10 and thought that was expensive? :sad:


Dis-solvable ones mate. So you pay £10 for 100g, these are £1 for 20g. So half price.

3 or 4 in a pint of water and nice drink. Win.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Sweat said:


> Dis-solvable ones mate. So you pay £10 for 100g, these are £1 for 20g. So half price.
> 
> 3 or 4 in a pint of water and nice drink. Win.


I normally just have 1 mixed with some BCAA whilst I train.

What advantages does 5g per day have over 1g?


----------



## TELBOR

Ben_Dover said:


> I normally just have 1 mixed with some BCAA whilst I train.
> 
> What advantages does 5g per day have over 1g?


You'll p1ss more


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You'll p1ss more


And it will be bright yellow! I usually have a max of 3g per day split throughout the day, only time I go above that is the week of a show.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> And it will be bright yellow! I usually have a max of 3g per day split throughout the day, only time I go above that is the week of a show.


It's flourescent yellow after 1 tab (just read the pot and only contains 476mg of vit C amongst other things).

Surely I dont need 10 of the fcukers to hit 5g?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> And it will be bright yellow! I usually have a max of 3g per day split throughout the day, only time I go above that is the week of a show.


Toxic yellow ones are the best!

Couple of grams here 

What do you go to on prep?

Oh, good bicep pic btw, i appreciated it Phil :wub:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Toxic yellow ones are the best!
> 
> Couple of grams here
> 
> What do you go to on prep?
> 
> Oh, good bicep pic btw, i appreciated it Phil :wub:


I'll go up to 5g or 6g but that's it mate.

Glad someone did haha


----------



## Sweat

Ben_Dover said:


> It's flourescent yellow after 1 tab (just read the pot and only contains 476mg of vit C amongst other things).
> 
> Surely I dont need 10 of the fcukers to hit 5g?


Vit C is a natural diuretic mate, so will help you flush out water.

People like to take it all the time to keep it flush then increase like Chelsea said around show or photoshoot time to further flush more water out. Maybe with Dandelion root.

Or depending on level and experience more severe chemical diuretics.

Yes you would need 10 of them to hit 5g. As I said before get the effervescent tablets from supermarket, 3-5 of these in a pint class once a day and jobs a good un.


----------



## marknorthumbria

The last few days in my last water drop I went to as high as 20g vit c lol


----------



## big_jim_87

marknorthumbria said:


> The last few days in my last water drop I went to as high as 20g vit c lol


you not get the ****s?


----------



## Chelsea

Fckin sexy arms workout on Sat:

*Tricep Push Downs:*

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12 - pb

*Plate Loaded Dip Machine:*

90kg x 12

110kg x 12

130kg x 12

*Skulls:*

25kg a side x 12

27.5kg x 12

30kg x 12

*Reverse Pull Downs supersetted with overhand pull downs:*

50kg x 12 + 12 overhands

60kg x 12 + 12

70kg x 12 + 12 last few used momentum to get them down put control on the way up.

*Biceps:*

*Ez Curls:*

25kg a side x 12 - super slow reps.

27.5kg a side x 10 reps.

30kg a side x 8 reps - pb

*Hammer Curls:*

3 sets x 12 reps - 22.5kg dumbells

*Superman curls supersetted with reverlse cable curls:*

3 plates x 12 reps + 10 reps on 8 plates

3 plates x 12 reps + 12 reps on 7 plates

3 plates x 9 reps + 12 reps on 7 plates.

Arms are ruined today tri's have some serious doms, peps have been in every day 3 times per day although today I am only going to do 2 shots as im not training. Nice rest day so just relaxing and watched Chelsea beat Man City 

Going to keep cruising on the Neuro Pharma now, didn't get any pip from my shot earlier in the week and the gf thought it would be hilarious to slap me on it today and there was still nothing so I am very impressed and will carry on using them and give them a go for my next blast


----------



## jon-kent

Not enough blue vest in here.



Your welcome.


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> Not enough blue vest in here.
> 
> View attachment 138998
> 
> 
> Your welcome.


 :lol: how have I only just seen this you clown! My blue vest is in hiding now as the temperature has finally dropped, I shall endeavour to wear it though.


----------



## Chelsea

70kg calf raises after shoulders on Friday:






Actually did a set of 80kg after this which is a pb!!


----------



## Sweat

Great gun session mate, that'll make the fvckers grow!

"I command you to grow!"


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> 70kg calf raises after shoulders on Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually did a set of 80kg after this which is a pb!!


Congrats on PB.

Love that machine but hurts my quads when go heavy, Liam/Will just tell me i'm a fanny and to MTFU tho.


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Great gun session mate, that'll make the fvckers grow!
> 
> "I command you to grow!"


Haha! They are still sore today mate even biceps, used to do the straight bar but recently switched to the ez and its worked wonders, arms are definitely bigger, my work top which used to be loose is quite tight fitting now! 



Sweat said:


> Congrats on PB.
> 
> Love that machine but hurts my quads when go heavy, Liam/Will just tell me i'm a fanny and to MTFU tho.


That's because you are a fanny! It doesn't hurt my quads at all but then again the one at my old gym did and that was because all the padding had basically gone haha. This one is mint.

You're still a fanny but I understand


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Haha! They are still sore today mate even biceps, used to do the straight bar but recently switched to the ez and its worked wonders, arms are definitely bigger, my work top which used to be loose is quite tight fitting now!
> 
> That's because you are a fanny! It doesn't hurt my quads at all but then again the one at my old gym did and that was because all the padding had basically gone haha. This one is mint.
> 
> You're still a fanny but I understand


LMAO, I am a fanny i'll admit it! Think the padding has defo gone on one at my gym tho and been replace by nails, that must be the reason.

Re barbell curls, I get really bad elbow issues doing heavy BB curls but EZ bar I fine on.

What you weighing in at at the moment mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> LMAO, I am a fanny i'll admit it! Think the padding has defo gone on one at my gym tho and been replace by nails, that must be the reason.
> 
> Re barbell curls, I get really bad elbow issues doing heavy BB curls but EZ bar I fine on.
> 
> What you weighing in at at the moment mate?


 :lol: nails! Hahaha!

Yea mate I just found ez curls a much more comfortable position, wish I had been doing it for longer now.

I weighed myself the other day and I was 17st 8lbs still with faint abs so that's not bad at all.

Peps are in now so hopefully that will help and I am cruising on Neuro Pharma Test E which looks great and I seem to do really well on all my cruises so hopefully i'll be ready to hit the next blast at a good weight around what I am now with:

Neuro Pharma - Test E and Tren E

Hygetropin

Peptides.

First time I will have used Hyge and this is only the 2nd time I have used peps so im hoping for good things, my appetite has been awesome recently as im not on any orals too so I think I will keep it that way.


----------



## Zola

what about the game yesterday? I roared the house down. So jammy but so delightful! Torres was super for a change lol


----------



## Suprakill4

I'm gonna be using orals pre workout only from now on for the very reason of appetite.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm gonna be using orals pre workout only from now on for the very reason of appetite.


I only ever use then pre WO, you won't look back - FAR superior


----------



## Suprakill4

marknorthumbria said:


> I only ever use then pre WO, you won't look back - FAR superior


And a higher dose than if was using them daily right? I hope so lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Suprakill4 said:


> And a higher dose than if was using them daily right? I hope so lol.


Whatever dose you were using, use it all 2 hours pre WO it's fine


----------



## Suprakill4

marknorthumbria said:


> Whatever dose you were using, use it all 2 hours pre WO it's fine


Excellent  . Can't wait to get back training.


----------



## Keeks

17st 8lbs, thats more than 2 of me, you big fvcker!


----------



## marknorthumbria

big_jim_87 said:


> you not get the ****s?


Not if spread in 4x5g doses mate, it's only for the last two days also, along with DL and aquaban


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> 17st 8lbs, thats more than 2 of me, you big fvcker!


Weighed a bit more here.... 60kg more for 8 reps


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Weighed a bit more here.... 60kg more for 8 reps
> 
> View attachment 139053
> View attachment 139054


Ok, you big strong fvcker!


----------



## Chelsea

6th meal of the day:

3 scoops gonutrition whey 80

2 scoops gonutrition glutamine

3 wholegrain rice cakes with full fat peanut butter.

2 gonutrition fish oils

2 x gonutrition ultiman


----------



## Chelsea

Breakfast:

5 whole eggs, 2 slices wholemeal seeded bread, plenty of mature cheddar cheese and it's amazing.

Peps shots were done 30mins ago.


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> Weighed a bit more here.... 60kg more for 8 reps
> 
> View attachment 139053
> View attachment 139054


i think ill try the chains next time it must be easier than 45kg of weight trying to chop you balls off as you dip lol !

gym is over run by gypos at the minute


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> i think ill try the chains next time it must be easier than 45kg of weight trying to chop you balls off as you dip lol !
> 
> gym is over run by gypos at the minute


Hahahahaha! Yea mate chains were good as you lean forward more which engages more chest although im not sure I have any balls to chop off haha!

Tell me about it, there was a whole family of them benching last night, they seem alright though as I took the p1ss out of one of them and they took it really well and I didn't end up stabbed, robbed or in hospital :lol:

Was proper busy last night, might have to make legs a Monday as national chest day was in full swing last night!


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night:

*Flat Bench:*

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10 

*Incline:*

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

120kg x 10 - last 2 spotted on the positive

*Weighted Dips:*

20kg x 12

20kg + 20kg chain round neck x 10

20kg +40kg chains round neck x 8 (pic a few posts ago).

*Flat Flye's:*

25kg x 12

30kg x 12

35kg x 12 - had to do flat as all the adjustable benches were busy, felt nice though.

Finished with a seated machine press for 2 sets of 15 reps then 10 reps, chest was ruined by this point.

Sore already today, might go for 150kg next week.

Pep shots after training when I got home then ate 20mins after - 200g meatballs and 250g spaghetti


----------



## Chelsea

I might add that the post workout meatballs were fcking amazing! As you see below:

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=277115331


----------



## Sweat

Great chest strength buddy.


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Great chest strength buddy.


Thanks mate, want to get up to 180kg again, I think I could still but I just haven't tried


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, want to get up to 180kg again, I think I could still but I just haven't tried


180kg is a goal of mine, was doing 160 easily for few reps before so hopefully be back at that soon, ideally @ 90kg BW for the 2x BW Bench.

You're surely not far off now if you get 10 @ 140 after a bit of volume before.


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> 180kg is a goal of mine, was doing 160 easily for few reps before so hopefully be back at that soon, ideally @ 90kg BW for the 2x BW Bench.
> 
> You're surely not far off now if you get 10 @ 140 after a bit of volume before.


Yea I prob could hit it now mate but just haven't tried.

That will be a wicked bench for your weight, id have to bench something like 224kg to double mine


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea said:


> Weighed a bit more here.... 60kg more for 8 reps
> 
> View attachment 139053
> View attachment 139054


White Mr T??


----------



## Chelsea

Big Kris said:


> White Mr T??


 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Just watching part 4 of this to inspire me for legs tonight...


----------



## Sweat

Gotta love Ronnie, gentle giant.

Plagued to fvck with injuries at the moment but keep hearing he wants to compete in Masters or whatever. Him and Dorian would be good to see.


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! Yea mate chains were good as you lean forward more which engages more chest although im not sure I have any balls to chop off haha!
> 
> Tell me about it, there was a whole family of them benching last night, they seem alright though as I took the p1ss out of one of them and they took it really well and I didn't end up stabbed, robbed or in hospital :lol:
> 
> Was proper busy last night, might have to make legs a Monday as national chest day was in full swing last night!


Ha ha one of them had a bandaged ear lol!

I did legs last night went high rep 3x15 leg press 3x 10 extensions3x8 ham curl and 20 rep calves did well not to puke as I dud biceps before than, fed up with dc training so training volume at minute seems to be making a difference which is good just recovery is slower!


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Gotta love Ronnie, gentle giant.
> 
> Plagued to fvck with injuries at the moment but keep hearing he wants to compete in Masters or whatever. Him and Dorian would be good to see.


I really hope this doesn't happen because Ronnie will always be the greatest and if he comes back I can only see it hurting his reputation rather than helping it.

I would put money on the fact that Dorian wont, he's done with competing and he would never risk coming back when he cant look his best, plus his tricep is fcked, its just the sort of guy he is plus he is far too busy with his supplement company to bother with competing.

Don't get me wrong I would love to see what sort of shape they could both get in to but I just cant see it happening for either of them really.

I know Levrone is doing a comeback so that would be interesting to see 



tonyc74 said:


> Ha ha one of them had a bandaged ear lol!
> 
> I did legs last night went high rep 3x15 leg press 3x 10 extensions3x8 ham curl and 20 rep calves did well not to puke as I dud biceps before than, fed up with dc training so training volume at minute seems to be making a difference which is good just recovery is slower!


Haha! How did you find DC training, did you follow it to the T or did you adapt it? I ask because I was looking into it the other day and I like the idea of training everything twice per week.


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> I really hope this doesn't happen because Ronnie will always be the greatest and if he comes back I can only see it hurting his reputation rather than helping it.
> 
> I would put money on the fact that Dorian wont, he's done with competing and he would never risk coming back when he cant look his best, plus his tricep is fcked, its just the sort of guy he is plus he is far too busy with his supplement company to bother with competing.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I would love to see what sort of shape they could both get in to but I just cant see it happening for either of them really.
> 
> I know Levrone is doing a comeback so that would be interesting to see
> 
> Haha! How did you find DC training, did you follow it to the T or did you adapt it? I ask because I was looking into it the other day and I like the idea of training everything twice per week.


Dc is just the same as HIT mate using res pauses, i found it better to keep the nrep range higher than some do and go 8/5/3 on most exercises but for deads bor or squats just one all out set

I like it as the weights fly up every week due to the low reps and one exercise per body part but the reality is that muscles can grow better in other ways imo

jordan loves it but lets face it he would grow doing anything

now i do one hit session so rest paused or 1x6 and then 1x12 reps and then another uppper body session using 3x15 on the volume side of things with supersets

i train as much as i can in a week depending on how i feel, at the minute im pretty shattered most of the time so probably need a week off!

titan training or west side for skinny b4stards are other variations of the same training( also look up layne norton phat training for volume) but i love doing both, just keep beating the log book mate and growth is guaranteed, how big are u trying to get !!??


----------



## tonyc74

Tried to press the 60's tonight and failed just couldn't swing them up as they are pretty awkward!

Feeling pretty fatigued right now so will have a few days rest and go back, gym was dead tonight!


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> Dc is just the same as HIT mate using res pauses, i found it better to keep the nrep range higher than some do and go 8/5/3 on most exercises but for deads bor or squats just one all out set
> 
> I like it as the weights fly up every week due to the low reps and one exercise per body part but the reality is that muscles can grow better in other ways imo
> 
> jordan loves it but lets face it he would grow doing anything
> 
> now i do one hit session so rest paused or 1x6 and then 1x12 reps and then another uppper body session using 3x15 on the volume side of things with supersets
> 
> i train as much as i can in a week depending on how i feel, at the minute im pretty shattered most of the time so probably need a week off!
> 
> titan training or west side for skinny b4stards are other variations of the same training( also look up layne norton phat training for volume) but i love doing both, just keep beating the log book mate and growth is guaranteed, how big are u trying to get !!??


Cheers mate, might have a look at the Layne Norton stuff even though he comes across as a right tool.

Trying to get as big as possible really.



tonyc74 said:


> Tried to press the 60's tonight and failed just couldn't swing them up as they are pretty awkward!
> 
> Feeling pretty fatigued right now so will have a few days rest and go back, gym was dead tonight!


Erm......is this my journal or yours haha :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Legs on Tuesday went like this:

*Leg Press:*

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

7 plates x 12

*Squats:*

90kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 12 - this is as high as I can go with the weight until I get some knee wraps.

*Leg Extension:*

3 sets x 12 reps on the full stack, holding at the top to squeeze.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

45kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12 - last few were half reps.

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

70kg x 12 x 3 sets

*Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12 x 2 sets

*Seated Calves:*

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

75kg x 12

*Standing Calves:*

13 plates x 12

14 plates x 12

15 plates x 10

*Leg Extension:*

84kg x 10

70kg x 12

56kg x 15 - each set done straight after one another with no rest.

Knees still very sore so its time to get knee wraps to help the pain and get some serious weight moves for legs.

Legs are still sore today and its been 2 days since they were trained and Wednesday was a rest day.


----------



## Zola

Might be worth seeing a physio to get checked out? Better safe than sorry...

Im going to one tonight for a check up as I may have mild sciatica or something. Right glute been stiff for weeks and have to stretch hamstrings almost daily to ease it.


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> Legs on Tuesday went like this:
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 4 plates x 12
> 
> 5 plates x 12
> 
> 6 plates x 12
> 
> 7 plates x 12
> 
> *Squats:*
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12 - this is as high as I can go with the weight until I get some knee wraps.
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps on the full stack, holding at the top to squeeze.
> 
> *Seated Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12 - last few were half reps.
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 70kg x 12 x 3 sets
> 
> *Single Leg Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 4 plates x 12
> 
> 5 plates x 12 x 2 sets
> 
> *Seated Calves:*
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 75kg x 12
> 
> *Standing Calves:*
> 
> 13 plates x 12
> 
> 14 plates x 12
> 
> 15 plates x 10
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 84kg x 10
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 56kg x 15 - each set done straight after one another with no rest.
> 
> Knees still very sore so its time to get knee wraps to help the pain and get some serious weight moves for legs.
> 
> Legs are still sore today and its been 2 days since they were trained and Wednesday was a rest day.


ha ha if you trained dc you cut cut that session in half then half again!

that's why some people dont like it as the intensity i the session just isn't there unless you use mega weights!


----------



## Chelsea

Thought I'd treat myself as the puppy chewed though the wire of my other one so I moved on to bigger and better things haha:



At least it will keep me from looking like @jon-kent :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Thought I'd treat myself as the puppy chewed though the wire of my other one so I moved on to bigger and better things haha:
> 
> View attachment 139240
> 
> 
> At least it will keep me from looking like @jon-kent :lol:


Floating head feature...... Interesting? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Floating head feature...... Interesting? :lol:


Who doesn't like a bit of floating head


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Who doesn't like a bit of floating head


@themuffinman


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> @themuffinman


 :lol: @Mish


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: @Mish
> 
> View attachment 139241


 @resten would


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> @resten would


Again!


----------



## resten

R0BLET said:


> @resten would


Resten doesn't discriminate


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Might be worth seeing a physio to get checked out? Better safe than sorry...
> 
> Im going to one tonight for a check up as I may have mild sciatica or something. Right glute been stiff for weeks and have to stretch hamstrings almost daily to ease it.


Mate ive got Bupa healthcare from work so I may actually do that, good shout 



tonyc74 said:


> ha ha if you trained dc you cut cut that session in half then half again!
> 
> that's why some people dont like it as the intensity i the session just isn't there unless you use mega weights!


Hmm I do love volume though and for things like legs the pain would be too much in my knees to do the weights.



resten said:


> Resten doesn't discriminate


 @Mish will be over the moon! :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Good leg sesh there mate, tons of volume, hope you're struggling to walk from DOMS.

Any idea which Knee Wraps you're going to get? I've been looking for past week or so and torn between just some cheapish ones of some of the more expensive Titan ones. There is also apparently some that are better for unequipped (more rebound or something) and others for equipped (slowing descent). That's as far as my research has gone and to be honest with my crud squatting it is prob more than enough.


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Good leg sesh there mate, tons of volume, hope you're struggling to walk from DOMS.
> 
> Any idea which Knee Wraps you're going to get? I've been looking for past week or so and torn between just some cheapish ones of some of the more expensive Titan ones. There is also apparently some that are better for unequipped (more rebound or something) and others for equipped (slowing descent). That's as far as my research has gone and to be honest with my crud squatting it is prob more than enough.


Thanks mate, yea doms still here a bit today even with 3 bouts of cardio done by walking the dog, hammies in particular which is good as I feel im weak from the side shots on stage and lack a decent hamstring hang haha.

I was gonna get some from strength shop but whatever ones give the least assistance with the lift mate as I don't want to be cheating weights up I literally just want them for support of the joint.

Maybe something like the ones below mate as they are more for comfort whereas the others are more geared towards the 'spring' in the squat.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-wraps/strengthshop-twilight-zone-knee-wraps.html


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, yea doms still here a bit today even with 3 bouts of cardio done by walking the dog, hammies in particular which is good as I feel im weak from the side shots on stage and lack a decent hamstring hang haha.
> 
> I was gonna get some from strength shop but whatever ones give the least assistance with the lift mate as I don't want to be cheating weights up I literally just want them for support of the joint.
> 
> Maybe something like the ones below mate as they are more for comfort whereas the others are more geared towards the 'spring' in the squat.
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-wraps/strengthshop-twilight-zone-knee-wraps.html


Yeah I saw these ones mate, considered them also. Let me know how you get on with them if you get em.

Strength Shop had a 50kg Medicine ball the other day on there sale, impressive size/weight. Guessing it for explosive push work for chest / shoulders etc.


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Yeah I saw these ones mate, considered them also. Let me know how you get on with them if you get em.
> 
> Strength Shop had a 50kg Medicine ball the other day on there sale, impressive size/weight. Guessing it for explosive push work for chest / shoulders etc.


Will do mate, 50kg medicine ball....... I could shoulder press that with one hand :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Thought I would do a weigh in to show what the true weight was, this was post sh1t and p1ss.

Before bed I was 17st 9lbs haha:



And before you comedians say anything....no I wasn't holding a 20kg dumbell


----------



## Suprakill4

Why do your big toes go from really thin then proper fat lol. Hate feet wear socks next time lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Why do your big toes go from really thin then proper fat lol. Hate feet wear socks next time lol.


Go knows how and why I know this but that is the exact shape of @jon-kents shaft!

I have no idea why mate, I imagine its a genetic thing, I think Ronnie, Arnold and Dorian had the same thing :whistling:


----------



## Sweat

PM'd you spunk breath!


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> Go knows how and why I know this but that is the exact shape of @jon-kents shaft!
> 
> I have no idea why mate, I imagine its a genetic thing, I think Ronnie, Arnold and Dorian had the same thing :whistling:


Me, ronnie, arnold and dorian all have the same shaft as well !

Srs


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> PM'd you spunk breath!


 :lol: will reply accordingly 



jon-kent said:


> Me, ronnie, arnold and dorian all have the same shaft as well !
> 
> Srs


 :lol: lol'd at work you bell end, supposed to be pretending to work here! You've blown my cover with your cricket wicket cock!


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> :lol: will reply accordingly
> 
> :lol: lol'd at work you bell end, supposed to be pretending to work here! You've blown my cover with your cricket wicket cock!


Dont be jelly brah !!! Its like a spartan sword


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> Dont be jelly brah !!! Its like a spartan sword


Stop it you idiot!! Im supposed be taking of day 1 finance crap and here I am laughing!! :lol:

Hahahaha more like an upside down rocket


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> Stop it you idiot!! Im supposed be taking of day 1 finance crap and here I am laughing!! :lol:
> 
> Hahahaha more like an upside down rocket


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Stop it you idiot!! Im supposed be taking of day 1 finance crap and here I am laughing!! :lol:
> 
> Hahahaha more like an upside down rocket


You work in Finance? Geek!


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


>


Is the one below @Breda's :lol:



Sweat said:


> You work in Finance? Geek!


Hahahahahaha yea mate, means I can eat all day and go on here though.....WIN


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Is the one below @Breda's :lol:
> 
> Hahahahahaha yea mate, means I can eat all day and go on here though.....WIN


Haha, snap, finance is for kings!


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> Is the one below @Breda's :lol:
> 
> Hahahahahaha yea mate, means I can eat all day and go on here though.....WIN


Youve seen bredas mate you know its too big to be his :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Haha, snap, finance is for kings!


Agreed :beer:



jon-kent said:


> Youve seen bredas mate you know its too big to be his :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: hahahahaha brilliant!


----------



## Sharpy76

Dem feet.

I feel physically sick.

Busted cheesy foot bottom:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Dem feet.
> 
> I feel physically sick.
> 
> Busted cheesy foot bottom:lol:


Cheesy foot bottom? I have no idea what this is.....just admire the vascularity instead


----------



## Chelsea

@Sharpy76



That's how to accompany your guns..... With a chest


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> @Sharpy76
> 
> View attachment 139335
> 
> 
> That's how to accompany your guns..... With a chest


Not only do you have minging feet, you're boss eyed too. You really are quite unfortunate.

Poor thing, i suppose your mum still loves ya, thats the main thing


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Not only do you have minging feet, you're boss eyed too. You really are quite unfortunate.
> 
> Poor thing, i suppose your mum still loves ya, thats the main thing


Wtf is boss eyed? Is that supposed to be cross eyed? If so then I am not.......big and beautiful


----------



## Spragga

Do you hang from trees with those toes..!.!. It looks like you DB curl with those too.... :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Spragga said:


> Do you hang from trees with those toes..!.!. It looks like you DB curl with those too.... :lol:


Not even joking I pick up my socks and stuff with them when I cant be ar$ed to bend down :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> @Sharpy76
> 
> View attachment 139335
> 
> 
> That's how to accompany your guns..... With a chest


Just hanging out in guys toilets, posing, waiting for the Mr Right to come along?


----------



## Ben_Dover

Sweat said:


> Vit C is a natural diuretic mate, so will help you flush out water.
> 
> People like to take it all the time to keep it flush then increase like Chelsea said around show or photoshoot time to further flush more water out. Maybe with Dandelion root.
> 
> Or depending on level and experience more severe chemical diuretics.
> 
> Yes you would need 10 of them to hit 5g. As I said before get the effervescent tablets from supermarket, 3-5 of these in a pint class once a day and jobs a good un.


What benefit does it have for your average joe trying to look good?


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> @Sharpy76
> 
> View attachment 139335
> 
> 
> That's how to accompany your guns..... With a chest


More like...










You skinny Cnut !


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> @Sharpy76
> 
> View attachment 139335
> 
> 
> That's how to accompany your guns..... With a chest


also quite a bit of fat...

think you could do with reigning it in a little now?


----------



## Sharpy76

big_jim_87 said:


> also quite a bit of fat...
> 
> think you could do with reigning it in a little now?


OUCH!!

Phil the fat fvck:devil2: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> OUCH!!
> 
> Phil the fat fvck:devil2: :lol:


I called them fatceps when I got that pic 

Poor sod :lol:


----------



## luther1

Fat boss eyed Cnut


----------



## luther1

Doesn't someone else we know have a lazy eye.............


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Doesn't someone else we know have a lazy eye.............


That's a glass eye mate


----------



## Sweat

Ben_Dover said:


> What benefit does it have for your average joe trying to look good?


Don't know how else to explain it mate.

You'll be holding less water = lower scale weight.

Won't make much difference visually at higher body weights but when leaner it helps you look drier / more ripped.


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> More like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You skinny Cnut !


 :lol: haha that cracked me up!!



big_jim_87 said:


> also quite a bit of fat...
> 
> think you could do with reigning it in a little now?


Haha thanks mate but don't worry, it was completely untensed and just a bad shot still got abs so I'm lean enough, there is a pic a pages back showing how I really look..... You fckin midget


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> OUCH!!
> 
> Phil the fat fvck:devil2: :lol:





R0BLET said:


> I called them fatceps when I got that pic
> 
> Poor sod :lol:





luther1 said:


> Fat boss eyed Cnut


You bunch of cnuts I've just seen these

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Just to confirm that I ain't fat....


----------



## RowRow

Chelsea said:


> Just to confirm that I ain't fat....
> 
> View attachment 139478


Proper doughy bugger!

Look cracking! And that's at 17st4 right?


----------



## Chelsea

RowRow said:


> Proper doughy bugger!
> 
> Look cracking! And that's at 17st4 right?


Hahahaha! Yea mate that's the one


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Just to confirm that I ain't fat....
> 
> View attachment 139478


How does this prove you aint fat... you picked a mirror that only shows chest and shoulders, cheating!


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> :lol: haha that cracked me up!!
> 
> Haha thanks mate but don't worry, it was completely untensed and just a bad shot still got abs so I'm lean enough, there is a pic a pages back showing how I really look..... You fckin midget


I was referring to your face, chin and chin... lol


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> How does this prove you aint fat... you picked a mirror that only shows chest and shoulders, cheating!


Hahaha you can see the abs you cheeky fcker plus it was the most recent pic I had.



big_jim_87 said:


> I was referring to your face, chin and chin... lol


Hahaha fck off you! I was pulling a stupid face hence having more chins than a Chinese phone book


----------



## sxbarnes

big_jim_87 said:


> I was referring to your face, chin and chin... lol


More chins than a Chinese phone directory


----------



## Sambuca

haha

cheer up in that last pic miserable cnut


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> haha
> 
> cheer up in that last pic miserable cnut


It was 7am you lanky pr**k 

Update is, no training today as I have a proper dirty cold and a right old sore throat (not from sucking penis before and of you start) so I've been off work and rested all day.


----------



## Sweat

Get well soon Chubby!


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Get well soon Chubby!


Sometimes your words hurt.....

You tiny pus$y


----------



## Sambuca

Get well soon mate


----------



## Keeks

You need some of this.......



2nd time I've used this pic tonight.......men and their man flu!!!! :sneaky2:


----------



## sxbarnes

@Keeks I thought they were mine


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> @Keeks I thought they were mine


 :lol: You men and your man flu! You can share it, failing that.......



Only kidding, I've heard how terrible man flu is. :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You need some of this.......
> 
> View attachment 139565
> 
> 
> 2nd time I've used this pic tonight.......men and their man flu!!!! :sneaky2:





Keeks said:


> :lol: You men and your man flu! You can share it, failing that.......
> 
> View attachment 139568
> 
> 
> Only kidding, I've heard how terrible man flu is. :whistling:


I saw a notification from you and thought ahh this will be some sympathy...... But NO!!

Man flu would most likely kill you especially someone so short and would hospitalise a normal man so im powering through 

I could do with some looking after.... Nurses outfit and surgical gloves optional...

They're not optional.... Bring them!!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I saw a notification from you and thought ahh this will be some sympathy...... But NO!!
> 
> Man flu would most likely kill you especially someone so short and would hospitalise a normal man so im powering through
> 
> I could do with some looking after.... Nurses outfit and surgical gloves optional...
> 
> They're not optional.... Bring them!!


 :lol: Yeah I dont do sympathy! Not at all, I'm more of a MTFU and stop being a whingey little mard ar$e sort of person. 

However, just this once I would get the nurses outfit and gloves on and give you some 'sympathy' in the hope that you pull through this terrible illness.


----------



## sxbarnes

Nearly over this now. Though the tren cough at 1.5 weeks is pretty nasty


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Yeah I dont do sympathy! Not at all, I'm more of a MTFU and stop being a whingey little mard ar$e sort of person.
> 
> However, just this once I would get the nurses outfit and gloves on and give you some 'sympathy' in the hope that you pull through this terrible illness.


I'm assuming 'mars ar$e' is some sort of Northern term?!?!?

I'd very much appreciate this 'sympathy' however resentful you may seem  when I'm

100% I will be ever so grateful


----------



## sxbarnes

I've been sh1t mate. Have had to skip my hiit cardio. Haha


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I'm assuming 'mars ar$e' is some sort of Northern term?!?!?
> 
> I'd very much appreciate this 'sympathy' however resentful you may seem  when I'm
> 
> 100% I will be ever so grateful


Mard ar$e roughly translated means whiney little soft ar$e. 

Ha ha, I bet you would. Don't you worry, like I said, I don't do sympathy but in this case, I think it's needed.


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Sometimes your words hurt.....
> 
> You tiny pus$y


 :wub: :wub:

Big hug!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Mard ar$e roughly translated means whiney little soft ar$e.
> 
> Ha ha, I bet you would. Don't you worry, like I said, I don't do sympathy but in this case, I think it's needed.


Well I do have a lovely soft ar$e but I definitely am not one haha 

I had the day off work again and no training so this sympathy is needed asap!! 



Sweat said:


> :wub: :wub:
> 
> Big hug!


I feel better already haha


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Well I do have a lovely soft ar$e but I definitely am not one haha
> 
> I had the day off work again and no training so this sympathy is needed asap!!


WTF?! You've had two days off work cos you have a cold? Nevermind you have a soft ar$e, you are a soft ar$e!!! :sneaky2:

However, like I said, I will give you the benefit of the doubt and give you my full sympathy on this occasion.....I'm there in spirit, complete with outfit and gloves tending to your every need.


----------



## sxbarnes

Man flu is much worse down south keeks


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> WTF?! You've had two days off work cos you have a cold? Nevermind you have a soft ar$e, you are a soft ar$e!!! :sneaky2:
> 
> However, like I said, I will give you the benefit of the doubt and give you my full sympathy on this occasion.....I'm there in spirit, complete with outfit and gloves tending to your every need.


Not even joking think it's turning into a chest infection now and with the size of my chest I could be in a really bad way :lol:

In spirit??? Wtf!! Who are you Casper? Get your midget ar$e down here!! 



sxbarnes said:


> Man flu is much worse down south keeks


 @sxbarnes knows you see!! :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> @sxbarnes knows you see!! :beer:


And I caught it in Scotland. Haha:beer:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Man flu is much worse down south keeks


Really?!?!?! :lol: Maybe there's just more mard ar$es down south. 



Chelsea said:


> Not even joking think it's turning into a chest infection now and with the size of my chest I could be in a really bad way :lol:
> 
> In spirit??? Wtf!! Who are you Casper? Get your midget ar$e down here!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

In mind/spirit, you know what I mean! :tongue: Told you, I'm already there giving you sympathy, well, in my mind I am!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Really?!?!?! :lol: Maybe there's just more mard ar$es down south.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> In mind/spirit, you know what I mean! :tongue: Told you, I'm already there giving you sympathy, well, in my mind I am!


  be interesting to know just what's going on in that mind right now then.....


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> be interesting to know just what's going on in that mind right now then.....


Ha ha, wouldnt you like to know! :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, wouldnt you like to know! :whistling:


You'll be pleased to know that I have powered through and I back at work even though I now (like I predicted) have a chest infection now which is sh1t so I may have to order some antibiotics otherwise I will have this for weeks coupled with very laboured breathing which makes training even harder.

What a champion I am


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> View attachment 139673


Something tells me that this may not be a very sincere, sarcasm free post :2guns:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Something tells me that this may not be a very sincere, sarcasm free post :2guns:


 mg: Well ok, that post may not be that sincere, but the sympathy given previously was very sincere.


----------



## Chelsea

Not feeling much better but at least a bit is good.

Starting off the day with 6 whole eggs and 2 slices toast, 2 scoops gn whey 80, 1 scoop gn oats, 2 scoops gn glutamine.

Good start to the day


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Not feeling much better but at least a bit is good.
> 
> Starting off the day with 6 whole eggs and 2 slices toast, 2 scoops gn whey 80, 1 scoop gn oats, 2 scoops gn glutamine.
> 
> Good start to the day
> 
> View attachment 139747


Moan moan moan, whinge whinge... 

Glad you're feeling a bit better, any training today or holding off?


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Moan moan moan, whinge whinge...
> 
> Glad you're feeling a bit better, any training today or holding off?


Yea I shall be training today mate, its a tough one because today should be back day but I have missed chest and legs so I may do legs as they are the most important right now and my chest, I reckon......will be fine if I don't train it haha.


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Yea I shall be training today mate, its a tough one because today should be back day but I have missed chest and legs so I may do legs as they are the most important right now and my chest, I reckon......will be fine if I don't train it haha.


Chest infection and planning to attack Legs... that's the spirit of a champion!! Go go Chelsea!


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Chest infection and planning to attack Legs... that's the spirit of a champion!! Go go Chelsea!


 :lol: hahaha thanks mate! My breathing may take about 8mins in between sets to recover but that's not the point haha!


----------



## Spragga

@Chelsea..... So for your breakfast you add everything in one bowl and yam it down?!? :confused1:


----------



## Chelsea

Spragga said:


> @Chelsea..... So for your breakfast you add everything in one bowl and yam it down?!? :confused1:


Yea mate, eggs, break up the toast and add the philly, its lovely


----------



## Spragga

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, eggs, break up the toast and add the philly, its lovely


I may try this tomorrow and report back.....

If you don't hear from me, you know its not gone well.... :crying:


----------



## Chelsea

Spragga said:


> I may try this tomorrow and report back.....
> 
> If you don't hear from me, you know its not gone well.... :crying:


 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Tonight's food:

300g mince with 170g carbs



1 x gn protein cookie

2 x gn whey 80

2 x gn glutamine


----------



## Spragga

@Chelsea......

Breakfast this morning was the mutts nutts mate..... did what you said. That's going in my diet now I think:thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Spragga said:


> @Chelsea......
> 
> Breakfast this morning was the mutts nutts mate..... did what you said. That's going in my diet now I think:thumb:


You're welcome mate :beer: told you it was awesome haha.


----------



## jon-kent

@Chelsea

Stick to posting in here rather than whereever the fcuk you want :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> Stick to posting in here rather than whereever the fcuk you want :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> Not feeling much better but at least a bit is good.
> 
> Starting off the day with 6 whole eggs and 2 slices toast, 2 scoops gn whey 80, 1 scoop gn oats, 2 scoops gn glutamine.
> 
> Good start to the day
> 
> View attachment 139747


christ looks like you and the dog are sharing food lol!

if you want to treat yourself to some nice steak then athleat takes some beating its all grass fed organic, tastes amazing


----------



## Chelsea

Right legs last night like a champion, I am now going for super slow reps on legs to avoid the pain in my knees, this also works in my favour as that sort of training benefits me a lot and from what I read the slower the negative the more muscle damage that is caused so it can only be good news from here on in and it was, knees were almost pain free, had a 5 min cycle to warm up with knee sleeves on as well:

*Leg Press:*

150kg x 12

200kg x 12

250kg x 12

300kg x 10

350kg x 6

*Hack Squat:* - went so low on this that I was hitting the base of the machine which isn't bad going for 6 foot 1".

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

*Leg Extension:*

119kg x 12 - full stack

119kg x 12

119kg x 12

119kg x 10

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12 - last couple half reps

60kg x 12 - last few half repped.

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

70kg x 12 x 4 sets

*Standing Single Leg Hammies:*

4 plates x 12 reps x 3 sets

*Seated Calf Raises:*

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 10

*Seated Incline Calf Raise:*

3 sets x 12 reps - cant remember the weight but focus was on the stretch at the bottom rather than the weight.

*Standing Calf Raises:*

12 plates x 12 reps

13 plates x 12 reps

14 plates x 10 reps

*Leg Extension:* - Finisher

84kg x 12 reps

5 secs rest

84 kg x 10 reps

5 secs rest

84kg x 8 reps.

Done.

Legs are so sore today, the slower reps on everything felt so much better and a lot more focussed even if the weights weren't monstrous.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Even with a small amount of weight, 4 seconds positive and 4 seconds negative on the hack squat is an absolute killer!


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> Even with a small amount of weight, 4 seconds positive and 4 seconds negative on the hack squat is an absolute killer!


So true mate!! Only really stopped hurting today!!

Legs are improving:


----------



## Chelsea

Trained shoulders on Friday but after my legs session on the Thursday I was absolutely fcked and I felt a bit achey all over so I probably did more harm than good, managed to do some dumbell pressing, rear delts and some more press but I left after that, felt too run down and tired so think the chest infection still hasn't gone really, still feel quite blocked up etc which is really annoying now as I have only trained twice in 8 days now, suppose its good in a way as I need to rest sometimes.

Going to do chest today, having plenty of vit c so feeling ok but still bringing yellow stuff up off my chest so I may self diagnose some antibiotics and be done with it 

Cardio at lunch will be a 20-25 min walk with the dog.

Almost out of GN cookies......not cool!


----------



## Sweat

Get on the anitbiotics for certain mate, sorted mine out, not 100% yet but defo a lot better.

PS-Send me some free cookies please!


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> So true mate!! Only really stopped hurting today!!
> 
> Legs are improving:


Yay Phil's got legs. Keep at it bud! :beer:


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> So true mate!! Only really stopped hurting today!!
> 
> Legs are improving:


How do these little legs support the massive ego and gut you have to carry around?!

Haha, only jesting mate, these are looking good! Keep it up!


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Get on the anitbiotics for certain mate, sorted mine out, not 100% yet but defo a lot better.
> 
> PS-Send me some free cookies please!


Hmm I may have to if it carries on especially as im pretty sure I just brought up a bit of lung :lol:

Mate the moment I get some free cookies you can have some but unfortunately......I don't get any. You should have got them on offer mate last week, down to just over a tenner!!



sxbarnes said:


> Yay Phil's got legs. Keep at it bud! :beer:


I may keep this comment and just post it around the forum so people can see haha! 



Sweat said:


> How do these little legs support the massive ego and gut you have to carry around?!
> 
> Haha, only jesting mate, these are looking good! Keep it up!


I don't think Coleman's legs could support my ego :lol:

Thanks though mate, they are taking a battering these days and even with bad knees I am please at how they are getting along :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

You'll have to tell your secret to sharpy. haha


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> You'll have to tell your secret to sharpy. haha


NEVER :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Haha, good stuff.

Did you buy the knee wraps yet pal?


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Haha, good stuff.
> 
> Did you buy the knee wraps yet pal?


Nah been using the knee sleeves I had from before, seem to be ok, will try one more week with them and if there is a still a bit of discomfort early on then I will get the wraps.


----------



## Chelsea

Pre workout meal - 220g beef mince with 160g pasta:


----------



## sxbarnes

At least you can eat on this chest infection. Cheers for the reps matey


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> At least you can eat on this chest infection. Cheers for the reps matey


That's true, my appetite definitely has not suffered haha.

No worries mate :beer:


----------



## Galaxy

Chelsea said:


> So true mate!! Only really stopped hurting today!!
> 
> Legs are improving:


Sticks are looking good mate 

What weight are you sitting at now, still fairly lean?


----------



## Chelsea

Galaxy said:


> Sticks are looking good mate
> 
> What weight are you sitting at now, still fairly lean?


Thanks mate 

Last weight in post poopies was 17st 4lbs I believe. Yep abs are still there albeit a bit faint but they are there


----------



## Galaxy

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Last weight in post poopies was 17st 4lbs I believe. Yep abs are still there albeit a bit faint but they are there


 :thumbup1:

Any weight in mind for the off season, or just working away while trying to stay in decent shape?


----------



## Chelsea

Galaxy said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Any weight in mind for the off season, or just working away while trying to stay in decent shape?


No weight in mind although I would love to be sitting around 18stone  I refuse to be fat in the off season though, obviously some will go on but I will never let it get out of hand because it just means dieting harder when it comes to show time.


----------



## Galaxy

Chelsea said:


> No weight in mind although I would love to be sitting around 18stone  I refuse to be fat in the off season though, obviously some will go on but I will never let it get out of hand because it just means dieting harder when it comes to show time.


Not too off that now!! Ya know what you mean and who wants to look sh1t anyway


----------



## Chelsea

Galaxy said:


> Not too off that now!! Ya know what you mean and who wants to look sh1t anyway


I dunno mate, 10lbs of lean muscle tissue is a fair bit to add on but I reckon it can happen, may have to enlist a coach when I am a few weeks from my next blast to see if they can help get me the extra mass.

No sense in looking sh1t :beer:


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> I dunno mate, 10lbs of lean muscle tissue is a fair bit to add on but I reckon it can happen, may have to enlist a coach when I am a few weeks from my next blast to see if they can help get me the extra mass.
> 
> *No sense in looking sh1t * :beer:


Give up now then mate...


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Give up now then mate...


 :lol: pr**k


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> :lol: pr**k


X


----------



## Suprakill4

Legs look hugely improved mate. They've done from pathetically horrendous to sh1t. Massive step up. Lol.

Next time competing you will look much more balanced and ill come watch for certain.


----------



## OJay

Legs getting along well dude


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Legs look hugely improved mate. They've done from pathetically horrendous to sh1t. Massive step up. Lol.
> 
> Next time competing you will look much more balanced and ill come watch for certain.


You gonna compete with him?!


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> You gonna compete with him?!


Don't be silly!!


----------



## TELBOR

Legs actually are growing mate :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Legs look hugely improved mate. They've done from pathetically horrendous to sh1t. Massive step up. Lol.
> 
> Next time competing you will look much more balanced and ill come watch for certain.


 :lol: that made me laugh you complete pr**k  thanks though mate, still a way to go but im smashing them!



OJay said:


> Legs getting along well dude


Thanks mate 



Suprakill4 said:


> Don't be silly!!


Wise idea.....my chest would take up the whole stage anyway :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Legs actually are growing mate :beer:


Thanks babe  they got a beating last night, going to try to hit them a little bit again later in the week maybe after shoulders.


----------



## Bull Terrier

@Chelsea - have you noticed any effects from the peptides which you started several weeks ago?


----------



## Chelsea

Bull Terrier said:


> @Chelsea - have you noticed any effects from the peptides which you started several weeks ago?


Hard to say mate, I feel fuller and my appetite is definitely up even though I am using GHRP 2 and my strength definitely still seems to be there even though I am just cruising so I guess all looks good.


----------



## Bull Terrier

Are you not also using Mod. GRF 1-29 together with the GHRP-2?


----------



## Chelsea

Bull Terrier said:


> Are you not also using Mod. GRF 1-29 together with the GHRP-2?


Yea I am mate, was just mentioning the 2 because of appetite but yea im using both, 2 times a day minimum but 3 usually.


----------



## Bull Terrier

Ok, fair enough. I'm also thinking of giving these two peptides a trial run.


----------



## Chelsea

Bull Terrier said:


> Ok, fair enough. I'm also thinking of giving these two peptides a trial run.


Go for it mate, I got mine from Pure Peptides Uk after Pscarb's comparison thread.


----------



## Chelsea

Chest on Monday was good even still with a bit of a cold and chest infection that still wont go!

*Flat:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

150kg x 6 - very happy with this especially as for some reason my right shoulder was hurting.

*Incline:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 10 - couple spotted.

130kg x 7 - couple spotted - prob a pb after already doing flat!! 

60kg drop set x 15

*Weighted Dips:*

Chest was ruined by this point so I stuck to 25kg plate for 3 sets of around 10-12

*Incline Flye's*

35kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10 

Done


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking strong mate. 130 incline is insane especially after doing flat.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking strong mate. 130 incline is insane especially after doing flat.


I know! I don't know where it came from!? Just seemed to be there which is nice, I jabbed some Neuro Pharma Test E a couple days before so maybe its that trickling into my cruise haha


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I know! I don't know where it came from!? Just seemed to be there which is nice, I jabbed some Neuro Pharma Test E a couple days before so maybe its that trickling into my cruise haha


As if your only cruising too!!!! Lol that's mad. Jims mentioned the neuro stuff to me but I am always too wary to try something new so using all my zafa sust and rohm stuff before ill ever consider trying something.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> As if your only cruising too!!!! Lol that's mad. Jims mentioned the neuro stuff to me but I am always too wary to try something new so using all my zafa sust and rohm stuff before ill ever consider trying something.


Well I suppose I have peps in there too but its still a cruise for definite haha! 1ml every 2 weeks almost seems pointless!

Yea I was the same mate, always very wary of trying new stuff but as I had heard good things and that no one had died I thought I would give it a bash.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Well I suppose I have peps in there too but its still a cruise for definite haha! 1ml every 2 weeks almost seems pointless!
> 
> Yea I was the same mate, always very wary of trying new stuff but as I had heard good things and that no one had died I thought I would give it a bash.


Well not dying is a bonus lmao. Ill see how you and jim get on then and maybe change. I want stuff that's pip free.

The zafa sust and rohm tren never hurts me but the last two glute jabs, first jabs of this cycle have crippled me but think that's cos missus squirted it in at fucning light speed the idiot!!


----------



## bail

Suprakill4 said:


> As if your only cruising too!!!! Lol that's mad. Jims mentioned the neuro stuff to me but I am always too wary to try something new so using all my zafa sust and rohm stuff before ill ever consider trying something.


I'm using the nuero pharma stuff now for cycle it is very good and smooth as [email protected],


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Well not dying is a bonus lmao. Ill see how you and jim get on then and maybe change. I want stuff that's pip free.
> 
> The zafa sust and rohm tren never hurts me but the last two glute jabs, first jabs of this cycle have crippled me but think that's cos missus squirted it in at fucning light speed the idiot!!


 :lol: you get your mrs to jab you? Bless.....does she put your tampons in too? 



bail said:


> I'm using the nuero pharma stuff now for cycle it is very good and smooth as [email protected],


What you running mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

bail said:


> I'm using the nuero pharma stuff now for cycle it is very good and smooth as [email protected],


Any pip mate? That's all I care about obviously aswel as the fact that it actually works lol. I had to not train legs for 10 days because of bad glutes!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you get your mrs to jab you? Bless.....does she put your tampons in too?
> 
> What you running mate?


She has to mate. I actually pass out if I try doing them myself. Massive massive fear of needles and always been the same. I was pretty poorly a lot as a kid so had so many needles which has created this phobia.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> She has to mate. I actually pass out if I try doing them myself. Massive massive fear of needles and always been the same. I was pretty poorly a lot as a kid so had so many needles which has created this phobia.


Mate I had the exact same thing, I couldn't even look at a needle and had to get my mate to do it. Best thing I did was to jab him then I realised it really wasn't that bad at all 

Makes life so much easier.


----------



## bail

Suprakill4 said:


> Any pip mate? That's all I care about obviously aswel as the fact that it actually works lol. I had to not train legs for 10 days because of bad glutes!!!!


No pip at all (you girl haha) smoothest oils over ever done using their test e, my weight a size have blown up


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Mate I had the exact same thing, I couldn't even look at a needle and had to get my mate to do it. Best thing I did was to jab him then I realised it really wasn't that bad at all
> 
> Makes life so much easier.


My first ever quad jab I blacked out and was dripping with sweat and all starry eyed. Thing is I've had so so many bad jabs before when was using wildcat, they do great products but don't agree with me. Then obviously when my quad ballooned 3 x it's normal side as allergic to their decatest, that was scary being in hospital with that fcuker. I aspirated about 22ml of blood myself from it and luckily it cleared up. I'll see how you guys get on then and maybe give it a shot if it's cheap enough. Skint as at the minute!!


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you get your mrs to jab you? Bless.....does she put your tampons in too?
> 
> What you running mate?


Running their test e, orbis tren a (had some lying about) will try their tren a next


----------



## Suprakill4

bail said:


> No pip at all (you girl haha) smoothest oils over ever done using their test e, my weight a size have blown up


Sounds good then mate. I just HATE pip lol. I'm a pussy when it comes tk pain from jabs.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> My first ever quad jab I blacked out and was dripping with sweat and all starry eyed. Thing is I've had so so many bad jabs before when was using wildcat, they do great products but don't agree with me. Then obviously when my quad ballooned 3 x it's normal side as allergic to their decatest, that was scary being in hospital with that fcuker. I aspirated about 22ml of blood myself from it and luckily it cleared up. I'll see how you guys get on then and maybe give it a shot if it's cheap enough. Skint as at the minute!!


Christ!! That's why im so weary of jabbing legs but i'll man up one day and do it *myself*


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Christ!! That's why im so weary of jabbing legs but i'll man up one day and do it *myself*


Don't!! They hurt the most from all sites IMO and I ALWAYS nick a vein or nerve and once it shot blood across the whole living room lmao was awesome.


----------



## Guest

How are the peps coming along Chelsea?

I'm currently doing a cido e12d after cutting my cycle short.

I've a load of ghrp 2 and mod in the freezer and was thinking of chucking sine in till new year.


----------



## Guest

Spawn of Haney said:


> How are the peps coming along Chelsea?
> 
> I'm currently doing a cido e12d after cutting my cycle short.
> 
> I've a load of ghrp 2 and mod in the freezer and was thinking of chucking some in till new year.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> Christ!! That's why im so weary of jabbing legs but i'll man up one day and do it *myself*


Scared of hitting the bone? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Don't!! They hurt the most from all sites IMO and I ALWAYS nick a vein or nerve and once it shot blood across the whole living room lmao was awesome.


I have no idea why but this made me lol so much at work!! :lol:



Spawn of Haney said:


> How are the peps coming along Chelsea?
> 
> I'm currently doing a cido e12d after cutting my cycle short.
> 
> I've a load of ghrp 2 and mod in the freezer and was thinking of chucking sine in till new year.


Cutting your cycle short? Ran out of tampons?  Definitely get the peps in there mate will bridge you nicely to your next course, mine will include some Hyge 



Ben_Dover said:


> Scared of hitting the bone? :lol:


pr**k


----------



## NorthernSoul

My first jab I kinda just poked the needle to my thigh to test how spikey it was and it just slid right in there without feeling anything. Was well chuffed lol


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> My first jab I kinda just poked the needle to my thigh to test how spikey it was and it *just slid right in there without feeling anything*. Was well chuffed lol


That what your Mrs tells you too :lol:


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> That what your Mrs tells you too :lol:


Hahahahaha


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night - again all super slow reps.

*Leg Press:*

100kg x 15

150kg x 15

200kg x 15

250kg x 12

300kg x 12

350kg x 10 - up 4 reps from last week 

*Hack Squat:* - 2-3 sec negative.

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

*Leg Extension:*

119kg full stack x 12 reps x 3 sets.

*Seated Hammies:*

40kg x 12

55kg x 12

65kg x 10

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

75kg x 12 - last few half reps.

*Standing Hammy Curls:*

4 plates x 12 reps

5 plates x 12

5 plates x 10

*Seated Calf Raises:*

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 15 with half reps.

*Incline Calf Raises:*

3 sets x 12 slow reps with max stretch at the bottom.

*Standing Calf Raises:*

10 plates x 12 reps

11 plates x 12 reps

12 plates x 10 reps.

Done - super slow reps are definitely helping with the knees although they are still sore more so the right one which is actually a bit sore now which is annoying, may have to get it looked at.


----------



## Suprakill4

How are you warming up before legs? Just the light sets on leg press?

I have definitely found some time on treadmill getting the legs and joints warmed up helps me massively with bad knees when training.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> My first ever quad jab I blacked out and was dripping with sweat and all starry eyed. Thing is I've had so so many bad jabs before when was using wildcat, they do great products but don't agree with me. Then obviously when my quad ballooned 3 x it's normal side as allergic to their decatest, that was scary being in hospital with that fcuker. I aspirated about 22ml of blood myself from it and luckily it cleared up. I'll see how you guys get on then and maybe give it a shot if it's cheap enough. Skint as at the minute!!


are you sure your allergic?

could be some thing else in there that caused a reaction...

I have nerve damage in my right quad and it will not flex as hard as my left... and its very noticeable when on stage...

that's from wc prop...

also ended up throwing out a bottle of oxytest as there was a hair in the bottle!

Id never use wc again

always advise ppl to steer clear of wc...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> are you sure your allergic?
> 
> could be some thing else in there that caused a reaction...
> 
> I have nerve damage in my right quad and it will not flex as hard as my left... and its very noticeable when on stage...
> 
> that's from wc prop...
> 
> also ended up throwing out a bottle of oxytest as there was a hair in the bottle!
> 
> Id never use wc again
> 
> always advise ppl to steer clear of wc...


Yes mate as they use a particular carrier in that specific mix and a couple of other high dose mixes. Guiocol I think it was but they apparantly no longer use this. I've always had lumps from wc though. They were the only lab I had ever used so thought it was normal but since I changed I very rarely have a problem. Unless missus shoots 4ml in in 30 seconds!! Fcuking idiot.


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> are you sure your allergic?
> 
> could be some thing else in there that caused a reaction...
> 
> I have nerve damage in my right quad and it will not flex as hard as my left... and its very noticeable when on stage...
> 
> that's from wc prop...
> 
> also ended up throwing out a bottle of oxytest as there was a hair in the bottle!
> 
> Id never use wc again
> 
> always advise ppl to steer clear of wc...


See I've never had a problem with WC even with their short ester stuff so I can't complain and it's one of the reasons I never really used anything else until now.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> See I've never had a problem with WC even with their short ester stuff so I can't complain and it's one of the reasons I never really used anything else until now.


Iv not got a positive word to say about wc...


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Iv not got a positive word to say about wc...


Haha I kinda got that mate, not many like you though.


----------



## TELBOR

I like WC..... Just saying


----------



## OJay

Chelsea said:


> See I've never had a problem with WC even with their short ester stuff so I can't complain and it's one of the reasons I never really used anything else until now.


I haven't heard good things about WC and tbh when used wasn't feeling much apart from swelling at site!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> I like WC..... Just saying


In your case WC stands for White C0ck though and not Wildcat


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> In your case WC stands for White C0ck though and not Wildcat


 :lol: in that case he is overdosing hard!!


----------



## Chelsea

Nice rest day yesterday, the puppy passed her puppy training course so she can now officially kill people which is good 

Drop a meal out on rest days now as its massively not needed so its only 4 solid meals for me plus 2 shakes.

I have also dropped oats out of all shakes too just to keep in condition as I know im very carb sensitive.

Already cant wait for my next blast, Tren hasn't been in my system since show time so it will be a welcome friend....and foe for when something or someone annoys me.

Food today:

08:00 - 4 eggs with 1 slice wholemeal toast, 2 scoops GN whey 80 10g GN Glutamine +1g vit c

10:30 - 210g pork and caramelised onion sausages with 180g rice.

13:30 - 220g chicken with 200g rice +1g vit c


----------



## Sweat

What dog have you got mate?

Enjoy rest day!


----------



## bail

Sweat said:


> What dog have you got mate?
> 
> Enjoy rest day!


Pretty sure it's small and fluffy mate seen a pic somewhere


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> See I've never had a problem with WC even with their short ester stuff so I can't complain and it's one of the reasons I never really used anything else until now.


I think wc decent aswell good product range etc, however 20 ml vials p£ss me off (why does he have to be different) and little pricey think np is def the way forward


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Haha I kinda got that mate, not many like you though.


what has my popularity gotta do with a ugl?


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> What dog have you got mate?
> 
> Enjoy rest day!


Check out this beast!!!





big_jim_87 said:


> what has my popularity gotta do with a ugl?


You silly midget :lol:


----------



## Sweat

bail said:


> Pretty sure it's small and fluffy mate seen a pic somewhere


We talking about Chelsea's dog or his groin area?


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> We talking about Chelsea's dog or his groin area?


 :lol: pr**k


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Check out this beast!!!
> 
> View attachment 140296
> View attachment 140297
> 
> 
> You silly midget :lol:


FACK ME!

That dog is intimidating!


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> FACK ME!
> 
> That dog is intimidating!


I know mate, its one of the most fierce breeds around...........

If you ignore every other dog in the world! She does bark at dogs on tv though so she is reasonably ard


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> I know mate, its one of the most fierce breeds around...........
> 
> If you ignore every other dog in the world! She does bark at dogs on tv though so she is reasonably ard


Haha!! Good stuff buddy!

I really want a dog, used to have a big Alsation (55kg or so, bigger than @R0BLET and @Ginger Ben put together) but mmmmmonster sh1ts!!! If I get another one it'll be smaller one but not so gay as yours!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Haha!! Good stuff buddy!
> 
> I really want a dog, used to have a big Alsation (55kg or so, bigger than @R0BLET and @Ginger Ben put together) but mmmmmonster sh1ts!!! If I get another one it'll be smaller one but not so gay as yours!


You fancy me or something? Stop mentioning me you skinny fat penis sucking no calorie eating ginger homosexual


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> You fancy me or something? Stop mentioning me you skinny fat penis sucking no calorie eating ginger homosexual


I thought we'd already established our love for each other last weekend? Or you gone off me now?! Sob sob... i was USED!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Haha!! Good stuff buddy!
> 
> I really want a dog, used to have a big Alsation (55kg or so, bigger than @R0BLET and @Ginger Ben put together) but mmmmmonster sh1ts!!! If I get another one it'll be smaller one but not so gay as yours!


Mine aint gay its a super straight killer! She'd take down that clearly fat cnut of a dog you used to have! 



R0BLET said:


> You fancy me or something? Stop mentioning me you skinny fat penis sucking no calorie eating ginger homosexual


I love the way ginger ben 'liked' this because it was a ginger insult not aimed at him :lol:



Sweat said:


> I thought we'd already established our love for each other last weekend? Or you gone off me now?! Sob sob... i was USED!!!!


Established = sealed via mutual penetration?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> Mine aint gay its a super straight killer! She'd take down that clearly fat cnut of a dog you used to have!
> 
> I love the way ginger ben 'liked' this because it was a ginger insult not aimed at him :lol:
> 
> Established = sealed via mutual penetration?


Small victories mate got to take them where i can lol


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Mine aint gay its a super straight killer! She'd take down that clearly fat cnut of a dog you used to have!
> 
> I love the way ginger ben 'liked' this because it was a ginger insult not aimed at him :lol:
> 
> Established = sealed via mutual penetration?


LLF @ all 3 of these responses! Been having a sh1te day but these just made me lol.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Check out this beast!!!
> 
> View attachment 140296
> View attachment 140297
> 
> 
> You silly midget :lol:


A small fluffy 'dog' and that soppy 'love' motif on the fire place, all makes sense now, you should change it to NOHOMO. Obviously it looks like you arnt in charge of the interior decor but I recon you could pull it off :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> A small fluffy 'dog' and that soppy 'love' motif on the fire place, all makes sense now, you should change it to NOHOMO. Obviously it looks like you arnt in charge of the interior decor but I recon you could pull it off :lol:


Do you know the worst thing..... I actually bought the 'love' thing myself...... Think I need to minus a few man points from my total for that


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Do you know the worst thing..... I actually bought the 'love' thing myself...... Think I need to minus a few man points from my total for that


negged


----------



## Chelsea

Just taking the dog for a walk then I will update this with the 3 epic workouts ive had Thurs, Fri and Sat, smashing weights even on a cruise


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Just taking the dog for a walk then I will update this with the 3 epic workouts ive had Thurs, Fri and Sat, smashing weights even on a cruise


Sounds good mate.


----------



## Dazarms

Chelsea said:


> Just taking the dog for a walk then I will update this with the 3 epic workouts ive had Thurs, Fri and Sat, smashing weights even on a cruise


Hey mate are you cruising at the moment?

Im going start cruise in Jan straight after xmas

First time blasting and cruising

What do u recomend as a first cruise

Ive been thinking

Sust 250mg a week with 8 iu EOD HGH and clenbutrol eod also keep anabolic people have said it can be used for this between cycles

run this for 8-12 weeks before blast


----------



## Chelsea

Dazarms said:


> Hey mate are you cruising at the moment?
> 
> Im going start cruise in Jan straight after xmas
> 
> First time blasting and cruising
> 
> What do u recomend as a first cruise
> 
> Ive been thinking
> 
> Sust 250mg a week with 8 iu EOD HGH and clenbutrol eod also keep anabolic people have said it can be used for this between cycles
> 
> run this for 8-12 weeks before blast


Mate I would half the dose of the Sust, currently im taking 1ml Neuro Pharma Test E every 14 days so that's 125mg Test per week.

HGH is completely up to you mate, looks like a good dose but whoever told you about the Clen is talking sh1t mate, the thing that is going to keep you anabolic is the Test, drop the Clen, the only time I use it is pre-contest as its a fat burner not an anabolic bridge between cycles mate


----------



## Chelsea

OK first of the awesome workouts that left me more sore than I have been in years:

*Back:*

*Chins:*

12 x bodyweight slow controlled and squeezed.

10 x bodyweight + 10kg x 10

10 x bodyweight + 10kg x 10

10 x bodyweight.

*Bent Over Rows:*

70kg x 15 - warm up

120kg x 12

150kg x 12

180kg x 7 

*Hammer Strength Seated Row:*

90kg x 12

110kg x 12

140kg x 10

*Lat Pull Down:*

84 kg x 12

91kg x 12

98kg x 12 - last few were momentum.

*Seated Row:*

140kg x 12 - full stack

140kg x 10

119kh x 12

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

105kg x 12 - last few momentum.

Was an absolutely disgusting workout, rest in between sets was minimal, was trying to keep to 2 sets per song that I was listening too, feel like I have a new drive to smash the weights and get the extra 2 or 3 on the end even when the pain is beyond belief and it feels like my muscles are on fire!

This session actually gave me doms across my whole back, literally every inch of it and it was so intense that even my biceps had pretty severe doms and my forearms!! Cant remember the last time I had doms in my forearms but it felt great even though it was fcking sore.

Absolutely loved it even though I was in quite a bit of pain and I knew I had to train twice more that week.


----------



## Chelsea

*Shoulders:*

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

40kg x 12 - could talk during the set it was that easy.

45kg x 12 - spotted on the last 1 maybe 2- 

50kg x 6 - pretty fcked after the 45's but still got 6 good and deep ones, every set I make sure the dumbells get low enough to almost hit my shoulders.

*Seated Shoulder Press Plate Loaded Machine:*

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

100kg x 8 - had a mate join in during this exercise and he is exactly like me "1 more" means 3 more and I loved it so refreshing to have someone on the same wavelength who can push you past your limits.

*Shrugs:*

120kg x 12

220kg x 12

300kg x 12

220kg x 10

Immediate drop set - 120kg x 30 reps!!!! 

*Lat Raises:*

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 12 - last couple spotted - haven't done these in weeks.

*Rear Delts:*

Full stack x 12, 12, dropped 2 plates x 12 then 2 drop sets x 7 and another lighter one x 8.

*Machine Shoulder Press:*

20 reps supersetted with 7.5kg dumbell lat raises x 15

15 reps supersetted with 7.5kg dumbell lat raises x 15

12 reps supersetted with 7.5kg dumbell lat raises x 15

Shoulders were beyond dead by this point I couldn't even lift my arms to rest them on the machine it was fcking brilliant!

The doms in my traps are still there today and the whole weekend they were sore to even touch!!


----------



## TELBOR

Lovely sessions mate :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

For arms on Saturday I did my usual Tricep workout which I am sore from today but for arms I had to change exercises and drop the sets from 3-4 to 2 sets purely because the doms from the back workout were still very much killing even in the biceps but also the forearms still so I thought it best to get 2 heavy sets on Ez curls done then change the other exercises to lighter more concentrated movements but it still absolutely killed to train them.

Thankfully doms are not not as bad today and have gone from biceps and forearms but this new intensity is going to stay from now on because it was fantastic and the weights getting lifted on a cruise are even impressing me


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Lovely sessions mate :beer:


Cheers honey bunch, they didn't feel so lovely when I was walking around like an old man because of my back and traps haha!

Last night I jumped on the scales quickly and I was 17st 9 1/2 lbs  I know that would drop a good few lbs in the morning but its up 1lb and a bit since the last time.

Prob all the Reeses and Gn cookies :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

I'm sat here eating Reeses white peanut butter cups for breakfast!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks like great workouts mate. And all while cruising. Blasts gonna be a beauty.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I'm sat here eating Reeses white peanut butter cups for breakfast!


WHAT!!!!??!??!?!?!? This is unfair!! I haven't tried one yet... what are they like? Pics? Send me one in the post? (a reeses not a pic)



Suprakill4 said:


> Looks like great workouts mate. And all while cruising. Blasts gonna be a beauty.


Thanks mate, ive honestly not hurt like that in years and for my forearms to be sore for days after back is crazy, love the feeling and im itching to go on my blast!!! Told the gf its going to be Tren........she was unamused and pointed out my many road rage infractions earlier in the year :surrender:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> WHAT!!!!??!??!?!?!? This is unfair!! I haven't tried one yet... what are they like? Pics? Send me one in the post? (a reeses not a pic)


Well you know how the milk chocolate ones are amazing? Well these are even better!!! :drool: And I can't send one or take a pic as I've eaten them all!  You need them in your life, seriously, they are ACE!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Cheers honey bunch, they didn't feel so lovely when I was walking around like an old man because of my back and traps haha!
> 
> Last night I jumped on the scales quickly and I was 17st 9 1/2 lbs  I know that would drop a good few lbs in the morning but its up 1lb and a bit since the last time.
> 
> Prob all the Reeses and Gn cookies :thumb:


You fat cùnt 

:wub:


----------



## Suprakill4

Yes girlfriends done like tren do they lol. My road rage is terrible with it.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Well you know how the milk chocolate ones are amazing? Well these are even better!!! :drool: And I can't send one or take a pic as I've eaten them all!  You need them in your life, seriously, they are ACE!


This is torture, I haven't even seen them on the shelves, where did you get them from?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> This is torture, I haven't even seen them on the shelves, where did you get them from?




Empty packet.  They're from Asda.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> View attachment 140499
> 
> 
> Empty packet.  They're from Asda.


Asda? You gypsy midget! I will have to travel to get these as Asda is no where near me haha but im dedicated!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Asda? You gypsy midget! I will have to travel to get these as Asda is no where near me haha but im dedicated!


Gypsy?! I only go to Asda for Reese's. They are worth travelling for though.


----------



## Chelsea

John Andrew said:


> Fantastic job mate. You should get a boost from deca! I hope to see you even bigger! Regards John


Thanks mate although Deca is out my system now and I am on just a low dose of Test to bridge between now and my next cycle, also using HCG 1000iu's once per week and peptides GHRP-2 and Mod grf 1-29 every day so hopefully when I get to my next blast which will be Test and Tren I will pack on even more size 

You go down physique right?



Keeks said:


> Gypsy?! I only go to Asda for Reese's. They are worth travelling for though.


Hahahahaha I love that and its so true! I shall do the same, I have alerted all my family that the only choc I want over xmas is Reeses


----------



## Sambuca

Dazarms said:


> Hey mate are you cruising at the moment?
> 
> Im going start cruise in Jan straight after xmas
> 
> First time blasting and cruising
> 
> What do u recomend as a first cruise
> 
> Ive been thinking
> 
> Sust 250mg a week with 8 iu EOD HGH and clenbutrol eod also keep anabolic people have said it can be used for this between cycles
> 
> run this for 8-12 weeks before blast


edited this. clen is not anabolic. but it is anti catabolic. so 6weeks+ on you might see a tiny benefit if your off gear but probably unnoticeable


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Asda? You gypsy midget! I will have to travel to get these as Asda is no where near me haha but im dedicated!


Hahaha! Gypsy Midget :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Just ordered these as im almost out of omega 3's and I need some intra workout nutrition and Mr Ben Pakulski has shown me the benefits of such a supplement with his videos so I cant argue with that:


----------



## paulandabbi

IN for this although its nearly 1,800 posts late haha. When you next competing mate?


----------



## Galaxy

Chelsea said:


> Just ordered these as im almost out of omega 3's and I need some intra workout nutrition and Mr Ben Pakulski has shown me the benefits of such a supplement with his videos so I cant argue with that:
> 
> View attachment 140511


And he's bigger than you


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Just ordered these as im almost out of omega 3's and I need some intra workout nutrition and Mr Ben Pakulski has shown me the benefits of such a supplement with his videos so I cant argue with that:
> 
> View attachment 140511


I've been using those last couple of months mate, switched to EAA's intra and iBCAA's pre, with dextrose mixed with both


----------



## Chelsea

paulandabbi said:


> IN for this although its nearly 1,800 posts late haha. When you next competing mate?


Hahahaha :lol: better late than never  next year mate, just gotta decide what one.



Galaxy said:


> And he's bigger than you


He likes to think he is but we all know he isn't :whistling:



R0BLET said:


> I've been using those last couple of months mate, switched to EAA's intra and iBCAA's pre, with dextrose mixed with both


You kept that quiet didn't you!? How you getting on with it?


----------



## Chelsea

Sexual chest workout last night:

*Flat Bench:*

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

160kg x 6 - think this might be a pb  apparently I wasn't helped on any of the reps but I thought I was a bit even if its the slightest touch.

*Incline:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

130kg x 6 - pb again I think - strength just came from no where.

Drop set down to 60kg x 12

*Weighted Dips:*

+25kg x 12

+35kg x 10

+25kg x 10

*Incline Flye's:*

35kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 9

Lovely workout, bench seems to be getting stronger each week and I reckon I could push a 180kg again.

Bcaa's will be added to intra workout when they arrive which hopefully will be today but I only used standard delivery.

Splitting my multi vits and vit d throughout the day now so I have 1 x ultiman with every meal and 5000iu vit d in the morning and in the afternoon, 2 fish oils with each meal too.


----------



## Spragga

Are you having any type of carbs with your intra drink mate??


----------



## paulandabbi

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha :lol: better late than never  next year mate, just gotta decide what one.


Oh right, when are the shows? Is there a site to look at? Would love to go watch one.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Sexual chest workout last night:
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> 60kg x 20
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> 160kg x 6 - think this might be a pb  apparently I wasn't helped on any of the reps but I thought I was a bit even if its the slightest touch.
> 
> *Incline:*
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> 130kg x 6 - pb again I think - strength just came from no where.
> 
> Drop set down to 60kg x 12
> 
> *Weighted Dips:*
> 
> +25kg x 12
> 
> +35kg x 10
> 
> +25kg x 10
> 
> *Incline Flye's:*
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 9
> 
> Lovely workout, bench seems to be getting stronger each week and I reckon I could push a 180kg again.
> 
> Bcaa's will be added to intra workout when they arrive which hopefully will be today but I only used standard delivery.
> 
> Splitting my multi vits and vit d throughout the day now so I have 1 x ultiman with every meal and 5000iu vit d in the morning and in the afternoon, 2 fish oils with each meal too.


Mental strength!! Nice session mate.

Yes I've been on the ibcaa's for a while and the eaa's about 3 weeks.

Get some vitargo or a mix of dextrose /Malto to throw in


----------



## Chelsea

Spragga said:


> Are you having any type of carbs with your intra drink mate??


Not yet mate just going to use the intra Bcaa's first as im quite carb sensitive.



paulandabbi said:


> Oh right, when are the shows? Is there a site to look at? Would love to go watch one.


Loads of shows at the end of April mate I usually do the April shows. Have a look at the Ukbff website 



R0BLET said:


> Mental strength!! Nice session mate.
> 
> Yes I've been on the ibcaa's for a while and the eaa's about 3 weeks.
> 
> Get some vitargo or a mix of dextrose /Malto to throw in


Thanks mate, I couldn't believe it myself, 120kg feels almost like a warm up now haha 

Will stick with bcaa for the moment mate then add in some carbs and see how I react, prob use WMS for the carbs from GN as its supposed to be better than dex and malto.

Legs tonight which means walking like ive been raped and general cramping all night accompanied with some tears haha.


----------



## jon-kent

Alright *** hag !

You use any pre workout stuff ? :whistling:

Your nimble little pins are coming along


----------



## Galaxy

Chelsea said:


> Sexual chest workout last night:
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> 60kg x 20
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> 160kg x 6 - think this might be a pb  apparently I wasn't helped on any of the reps but I thought I was a bit even if its the slightest touch.
> 
> *Incline:*
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> 130kg x 6 - pb again I think - strength just came from no where.
> 
> Drop set down to 60kg x 12
> 
> *Weighted Dips:*
> 
> +25kg x 12
> 
> +35kg x 10
> 
> +25kg x 10
> 
> *Incline Flye's:*
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 9
> 
> Lovely workout, bench seems to be getting stronger each week and I reckon I could push a 180kg again.
> 
> Bcaa's will be added to intra workout when they arrive which hopefully will be today but I only used standard delivery.
> 
> Splitting my multi vits and vit d throughout the day now so I have 1 x ultiman with every meal and 5000iu vit d in the morning and in the afternoon, 2 fish oils with each meal too.


Impreesive strength there mate!!

Whats your form/method like on the flys, 40's is some weight on flys.


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> Alright *** hag !
> 
> You use any pre workout stuff ? :whistling:
> 
> Your nimble little pins are coming along


Ahh your charm always captures me :blowme:

Pre workout is 2 x caffeine tablets and half hr before that a protein and carb meal.

The pins are coming mate, they are starting resemble real legs like when Forrest Gump got his braces off :lol:

Hows the fist of fury?



Galaxy said:


> Impreesive strength there mate!!
> 
> Whats your form/method like on the flys, 40's is some weight on flys.


Flye's I would say aren't perfect mate, its not form that is textbook but its like a power fly much further out than a press but the focus is the depth of the elbows which gives me a huge stretch and tears my chest apart.


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> Ahh your charm always captures me :blowme:
> 
> Pre workout is 2 x caffeine tablets and half hr before that a protein and carb meal.
> 
> The pins are coming mate, they are starting resemble real legs like when Forrest Gump got his braces off :lol:
> 
> Hows the fist of fury?
> 
> Flye's I would say aren't perfect mate, its not form that is textbook but its like a power fly much further out than a press but the focus is the depth of the elbows which gives me a huge stretch and tears my chest apart.


The fist of fury is alright mate my knuckle has come up a bit :thumbup1:

Cheers coach !!


----------



## Chelsea

Legs Thursday:

*Leg Press:*

150kg x 15

200kg 15

250kg x 12

300kg x 12

350kg x 12 - pb 

*Hack Squat:*

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 12 - pb 

*Leg Extension:*

Stack x 12

Stack x 12

Stack x 10 - legs ruined by this point, quads were on fire and I had the sort of walk where by if you bent your leg too much to walk it would give way.

*Seated Hammy's:*

3 sets x 12 cant remember the weight but its around 60kg

*Lying Hammys:*

70kg x 12

75kg x 12

80kg x 10

*Standing Single Leg Hammy's:*

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 12 last few momentum.

*Seated Calves:*

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 15 with pulses at the end.

*Standing Calves:*

12plates x 12

13 plates x 12

14 plates x 10

*Leg Extension:*

56kg x 7 reps on each leg twice then 25-30 reps with both legs no rest!

Done - still sore today and that includes a full rest day.


----------



## Suprakill4

PB's all over the place. When on cycle gonna get strong as fcuk. Just be careful. Getting strong too quick is just asking for injury aint it.


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> Legs Thursday:
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 150kg x 15
> 
> 200kg 15
> 
> 250kg x 12
> 
> 300kg x 12
> 
> 350kg x 12 - pb
> 
> *Hack Squat:*
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 12 - pb
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> Stack x 12
> 
> Stack x 12
> 
> Stack x 10 - legs ruined by this point, quads were on fire and I had the sort of walk where by if you bent your leg too much to walk it would give way.
> 
> *Seated Hammy's:*
> 
> 3 sets x 12 cant remember the weight but its around 60kg
> 
> *Lying Hammys:*
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 75kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> *Standing Single Leg Hammy's:*
> 
> 4 plates x 12
> 
> 5 plates x 10
> 
> 5 plates x 12 last few momentum.
> 
> *Seated Calves:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 15 with pulses at the end.
> 
> *Standing Calves:*
> 
> 12plates x 12
> 
> 13 plates x 12
> 
> 14 plates x 10
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 56kg x 7 reps on each leg twice then 25-30 reps with both legs no rest!
> 
> Done - still sore today and that includes a full rest day.


Leg day !?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> PB's all over the place. When on cycle gonna get strong as fcuk. Just be careful. Getting strong too quick is just asking for injury aint it.


Yea mate really happy! I always seem to do really well on a cruise which actually made me think of possibly doing a Test only cycle although I love Tren too much.

Definitely don't want to get injured so form and time under tension is very much at the forefront for me.



jon-kent said:


> Leg day !?


 :lol: tw4t


----------



## shaunmac

Some good strong leg stuff there!


----------



## Sweat

2 pbs Chelsea, great stuff mate!

18 stone yet fatty?


----------



## Suprakill4

All sounds good mate. Yeah I know tren is the daddy eh lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> 2 pbs Chelsea, great stuff mate!
> 
> 18 stone yet fatty?


Hmm haven't weighed myself mate......am I allowed to weight myself post dinner tonight?


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Hmm haven't weighed myself mate......am I allowed to weight myself post dinner tonight?


Yes mate, also hold some DB's in your hand while doing it... sure this is what Roblet does, claims he is 90kg... more like 90 lbs. 

I'm racing down from 18 stone and your chasing it, admitedly I was a fatty 18 stoner! Haha.


----------



## Keeks

Gypsy midget stylee


----------



## Chelsea

Been crazy busy this last 4-5 days with work, seeing friends and watching the absolute travesty that was the Froch fight, feel so sorry for Groves because he wont that fight but walked out the loser, it was a disgrace to the boxing industry.

Anyway, decided to do legs last night and it was pretty awesome, trained with 2 guys from the gym that really push it so I was happy to jump in as I was invited in for a session.

*Leg Extension:*

2 sets x 25 reps x 35kg

1 set x 25 reps x 56kg - quads were burning by this point already.

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

3 sets x 25 reps x 50kg

*Safety Bar Squats:*

5 reps x 75kg

5 reps x 125kg

5 reps x 145kg

1 rep x 175kg

1 reps x 195kg - haven't done this sort of weight in about a year and it was pretty easy I was really surprised.

*Single Leg Press:*

150kg x 10 reps

200kg x 10 reps - knee started hurting so we did:

250kg x 10 reps with a 3 sec negative 1 second hold and 1 sec positive tensing legs at the top x 3 sets!

*Hack Squat:*

Cant remember the weight but it was 2 sets negative for 2 seconds to parallel then a hold then drive up and tense quads.

Finished on - 5 reps on somewhere about 70kg possibly more.

Then - 10 reps with slightly less weight.

Then - 15 reps with slightly less - this was horrific - I was on rest pause sets by about the 6th reps and I was only allowed 3 secs rest!!!! Was blowing out my ar$e after this!!!!

Finished on, Seated calves x 3 sets, incline calves x 4 sets and standing calves x 3 sets.

Legs are sore today but I feel the rest periods were slightly longer than I was used to but it was still a really good session.

So pleased to have squatted 195kg  although I have no idea if the safety bar makes it easier but it felt really good although initially its kinda weird as I had never used one.


----------



## Chelsea

So the people behind Neuro Pharma have realised that I love getting Xmas presents early.... and what a good one it is  and so beautiful wrapped


----------



## Tom90

What a thoughtful Xmas present, must be nice to open something and actually like it!!

Started using the hack squat machine myself. I've taken advice from James Llewellin lately about making a light weight feel heavy, I can make 50kg feel like tonnes on that machine :lol:


----------



## small for now

Chelsea said:


> So the people behind Neuro Pharma have realised that I love getting Xmas presents early.... and what a good one it is  and so beautiful wrapped
> 
> View attachment 141135
> View attachment 141136
> View attachment 141137
> View attachment 141138
> View attachment 141139


Cant see pics, what you get?

I got mtren and cant even use it


----------



## Chelsea

Tom90 said:


> What a thoughtful Xmas present, must be nice to open something and actually like it!!
> 
> Started using the hack squat machine myself. I've taken advice from James Llewellin lately about making a light weight feel heavy, I can make 50kg feel like tonnes on that machine :lol:


Hahaha! Tell me about it, if only my family bought me things like this :lol:

Hack squat is awesome but id rather make a heavy weight feel light 



small for now said:


> Cant see pics, what you get?
> 
> I got mtren and cant even use it


Mtren mate, same as you  I cant use it for another 5 weeks either as im cruising and I don't think cruising on Tren is really a cruise haha! I had another one knocking around (Mtren from NP) so ive donated it to a certain someone.....he knows who he is.....I feel like Santa


----------



## small for now

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha! Tell me about it, if only my family bought me things like this :lol:
> 
> Hack squat is awesome but id rather make a heavy weight feel light
> 
> Mtren mate, same as you  I cant use it for another 5 weeks either as im cruising and I don't think cruising on Tren is really a cruise haha! I had another one knocking around (Mtren from NP) so ive donated it to a certain someone.....he knows who he is.....I feel like Santa


You using their test e for cruise to?

Jim didnt want me using aas to begin with so mtren was a big no from him haha. Possibly nthe leanest santa yet!


----------



## Chelsea

Just popped this in the oven for my 6th solid meal:


----------



## Lukehh

looks good whats that chicken and wedges?

i need to come up with some more ways to make meat less bland without sauces!


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> looks good whats that chicken and wedges?
> 
> i need to come up with some more ways to make meat less bland without sauces!


Mate it was from Tesco.....half a chicken in a medium peri peri sauce with wedges and bbq beans.....was fckin well good!!

That made it 6 solid meals for the day and 3 shakes so 9 meals technically


----------



## Chelsea

Last night bench meant me equalling another pb thanks to @Bad Alan telling me to try it.

*Flat Bench:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

150kg x 1

180kg x 1 

130kg x 10 - no spot!! 

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

130kg x 6

60kg x 15 - immediate drop set.

*Weighted Dips:*

20kg x 12

30kg x 10

40kg x 12 - little longer rest in between.

*Incline Flye's:*

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 9

Done - really happy with the 180kg had a spot but he assured me he didn't touch it for a second apart from to help me rack it once I was fully extended. Dropping to 130kg and knocking out 10 on that I was almost equally impressed with as I thought I would only get a few.


----------



## Chelsea

This just arrived, going to start adding in creapure creating pre and post workout and I've bought the biggest bag of glutamine going as I think it's a great supplement.

More protein cookies too


----------



## Suprakill4

Fuxking amazing chest strength mate 180 is mental. No wander you have a bigger chest than Pamela Anderson.

Good work mate, very excited to see the number being made when on your next blast for sure!!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Fuxking amazing chest strength mate 180 is mental. No wander you have a bigger chest than Pamela Anderson.
> 
> Good work mate, very excited to see the number being made when on your next blast for sure!!


 :lol: hahahaha! Ahh if only my chest turned me on as much as hers does then I would be a happy man!

Im excited too mate, I always have such a productive cruise so as Bad Alan said I may do just a high Test blast initially with NP T400 then maybe when I reach a plateau or gains start to slow then add in NP's Tren E so get things going again, just something ive been toying with as I seem to respond so well to Test.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> :lol: hahahaha! Ahh if only my chest turned me on as much as hers does then I would be a happy man!
> 
> Im excited too mate, I always have such a productive cruise so as Bad Alan said I may do just a high Test blast initially with NP T400 then maybe when I reach a plateau or gains start to slow then add in NP's Tren E so get things going again, just something ive been toying with as I seem to respond so well to Test.


Doesn't sound a bad idea. You know my thoughts on aas as we have discussed before and believe to do it all in stages like you have said. Keep things changing etc. ill never do just a normal bog standard 12 week cycle now with test and a compound all way through.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Doesn't sound a bad idea. You know my thoughts on aas as we have discussed before and believe to do it all in stages like you have said. Keep things changing etc. ill never do just a normal bog standard 12 week cycle now with test and a compound all way through.


Yea mate was a good idea and something I had heard from other people including Rich Piana the Mutant guy, that's how he says to do it too, not saying his word is gospel but it seems that a lot of people are doing things this way now.

Just cant wait. Need to look in here to find out when I started my cruise actually so I know how long ive been off.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate was a good idea and something I had heard from other people including Rich Piana the Mutant guy, that's how he says to do it too, not saying his word is gospel but it seems that a lot of people are doing things this way now.
> 
> Just cant wait. Need to look in here to find out when I started my cruise actually so I know how long ive been off.


Well it's how I'm advised to do it by Jim and I know he had spoke to an awful lot of people competing at a very high level who have te same approach. Try it mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Well it's how I'm advised to do it by Jim and I know he had spoke to an awful lot of people competing at a very high level who have te same approach. Try it mate.


Awesome!! That's what I like to hear! Even more excited now!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Awesome!! That's what I like to hear! Even more excited now!


Me too mate. Should be very productive!


----------



## Galaxy

Impressive bench, 180..fvck!! 

I'd by happy if I could balance that with out it killing me :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Weighed myself the other morning after my toilet trip and i was 17st 4 and 3/4 lbs so my weight is stable and i have cut all my oats from my shakes and lowered the carbs with regards to meals early in the day and increased them around the workout so kinda carb backloading type thing.

Seems to be working well as im stronger than ever, bigger than ever and ive only had 2ml of Test  or possibly 3ml but that's it in the last 5-6 weeks or it might be 6-7 weeks.

I reckon i will start my blast shortly after xmas as i will no doubt find it hard to train with gym closures and family commitments so i will have a nice long cruise with minimal gear, tempted to even PCT as im so low on test but that's a worrying thought haha, might get too emotional at xmas films.


----------



## Suprakill4

PCT. wash your mouth out boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Weighed myself the other morning after my toilet trip and i was 17st 4 and 3/4 lbs so my weight is stable and i have cut all my oats from my shakes and lowered the carbs with regards to meals early in the day and increased them around the workout so kinda carb backloading type thing.
> 
> Seems to be working well as im stronger than ever, bigger than ever and ive only had 2ml of Test  or possibly 3ml but that's it in the last 5-6 weeks or it might be 6-7 weeks.
> 
> I reckon i will start my blast shortly after xmas as i will no doubt find it hard to train with gym closures and family commitments so i will have a nice long cruise with minimal gear, tempted to even PCT as im so low on test but that's a worrying thought haha, might get too emotional at xmas films.


get some sus in ya!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> PCT. wash your mouth out boy!!!!!!!!





Sambuca said:


> get some sus in ya!


I thought i might get these reactions......... im being serious im tempted to come off for xmas and go back on with a bang in Jan, Hyge included 

Thoughts? (be nice) :2guns:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I thought i might get these reactions......... im being serious im tempted to come off for xmas and go back on with a bang in Jan, Hyge included
> 
> Thoughts? (be nice) :2guns:


No cruise and add slin and gh for a few weeks now  no point spinning wheels take advantage of all the food and time you've got before prep.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> No cruise and add slin and gh for a few weeks now  no point spinning wheels take advantage of all the food and time you've got before prep.


I second this.


----------



## big_jim_87

17st 4... that it?

This midget was 17stn before hernia and is rapidly approaching 17stn again...

thought seeing as your so tall you'd be heavier... considering your fat face etc...

180k is nice... try to avoid heavy flat bench tho as the risk out weigh the benefit imo and experience.

Yea the way you and K have discussed aas is the way forward imo.


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> I thought i might get these reactions......... im being serious im tempted to come off for xmas and go back on with a bang in Jan, Hyge included
> 
> Thoughts? (be nice) :2guns:


I would come off mate completely or cruise, get a good plan ready for jan them smash it ass/gh training food etc, soon as I started working with Jim first five weeks we done a cruise took everything down a notch before ramping it up now I'm heavier than ever (and not as chubbbby as I am usually around this time of year lol)


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> No cruise and add slin and gh for a few weeks now  no point spinning wheels take advantage of all the food and time you've got before prep.


So are you saying to cruise? Or you saying no to a cruise? Hyge arrives tomoz 



big_jim_87 said:


> 17st 4... that it?
> 
> This midget was 17stn before hernia and is rapidly approaching 17stn again...
> 
> thought seeing as your so tall you'd be heavier... considering your fat face etc...
> 
> 180k is nice... try to avoid heavy flat bench tho as the risk out weigh the benefit imo and experience.
> 
> Yea the way you and K have discussed aas is the way forward imo.


Hahahaha mate im leaner than I have ever been on any sort of cruise or blast at this time of year so bf% is down, weight is up and so is strength so its all looking awesome tbh.

If you're approaching 17st you must be a right fat little midget 

I rarely do 1 rep maxs but Bad Alan told me to so I did and to be fair my form is so controlled I don't ever feel like im risking injury in the slightest so its all good.

Gear wise I should think I will do something like that then mate, what you think about duration though?



bail said:


> I would come off mate completely or cruise, get a good plan ready for jan them smash it ass/gh training food etc, soon as I started working with Jim first five weeks we done a cruise took everything down a notch before ramping it up now I'm heavier than ever (and not as chubbbby as I am usually around this time of year lol)


Probably cruise mate, might do a shot tonight then as its been far too long since my last which must mean im almost natty haha....what a disgrace!

Mate....the chubbiness may come, think of all those chocolates at xmas and the savage amount of food available.......we all will get chubby, hopefully Santa brings some Dnp


----------



## big_jim_87

Now abs mean nothing as we know but full abs and obleques at this weight... what you gotta remember is altho my legs are short they have muscle on them... lol

Duration...

That's really down to how long you want to be on but maybe try 10weeks split into 5/5?


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Now abs mean nothing as we know but full abs and obleques at this weight... what you gotta remember is altho my legs are short they have muscle on them... lol
> 
> Duration...
> 
> That's really down to how long you want to be on but maybe try 10weeks split into 5/5?


Abs mean nothing? Not sure I agree with that mate, abs are a good indication that body fat levels are in check.....you do have muscle on your legs and so do I mate and they are growing rapidly with the new equipment and extra workload they are receiving 

Was thinking more like 12 weeks I reckon.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Abs mean nothing? Not sure I agree with that mate, abs are a good indication that body fat levels are in check.....you do have muscle on your legs and so do I mate and they are growing rapidly with the new equipment and extra workload they are receiving
> 
> Was thinking more like 12 weeks I reckon.


Abs mean little imo... yea you can't be really fat with abs but not really a reliable indication... ppl hold fat in diff places...

abs are 1st to come in and last to go with me... quads are last in and 1st out...

if you do 12 then id say 4/4/4 split.


----------



## big_jim_87

Heavy singles...

IMO they have little to no place in bbing training...

all they will do is take from a more hypertrophy productive set...

Higher reps will trigger more growth and a max effort will surely hinder any further sets?

Most pl's that chat to dnt hit heavy singles on that often.

For a Pl its all about a peak in strength so will strategically play with rep ranges as they approach a comp.

All doing a heavy single will do is give you an answer to the question "what do you bench bro?" lol

The only argument I can see for a heavy single is the amount of fibers recruited will be greater on a single then a higher rep set but then the time under tension is much shorter...

all imo and may well be talking cock but just a thought before you rip a pec lol


----------



## Guest

big_jim_87 said:


> Heavy singles...
> 
> IMO they have little to no place in bbing training...
> 
> all they will do is take from a more hypertrophy productive set...
> 
> Higher reps will trigger more growth and a max effort will surely hinder any further sets?
> 
> Most pl's that chat to dnt hit heavy singles on that often.
> 
> For a Pl its all about a peak in strength so will strategically play with rep ranges as they approach a comp.
> 
> All doing a heavy single will do is give you an answer to the question "what do you bench bro?" lol
> 
> The only argument I can see for a heavy single is the amount of fibers recruited will be greater on a single then a higher rep set but then the time under tension is much shorter...
> 
> all imo and may well be talking cock but just a thought before you rip a pec lol


I actually agree with Jim but there is nothing like hitting a heavy single.

I've a few problems in my personal life, just come back from laryngitis not trained in 2 weeks and had the most heaviest most productive back workout ever yesterday.

Managed to get a 260 dead fairly easy and I'm still glowing for it 

Ego plays a part also.


----------



## Suprakill4

Spawn of Haney said:


> I actually agree with Jim but there is nothing like hitting a heavy single.
> 
> I've a few problems in my personal life, just come back from laryngitis not trained in 2 weeks and had the most heaviest most productive back workout ever yesterday.
> 
> Managed to get a 260 dead fairly easy and I'm still glowing for it
> 
> Ego plays a part also.


260!!!! Nice!!! Not surprising look at the size of your fcuking back!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Spawn of Haney said:


> I actually agree with Jim but there is nothing like hitting a heavy single.
> 
> I've a few problems in my personal life, just come back from laryngitis not trained in 2 weeks and had the most heaviest most productive back workout ever yesterday.
> 
> Managed to get a 260 dead fairly easy and I'm still glowing for it
> 
> Ego plays a part also.


Only time I pull singles was when I was going after power rather then strength.

Deffo feels good to pull big numbers


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Only time I pull singles was when I was going after power rather then strength.
> 
> Deffo feels good to pull big numbers


Nice to see you have time for ukm but no time to reply to my your ignorant cvnt! Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice to see you have time for ukm but no time to reply to my your ignorant cvnt! Lol


Wtf am i replying to?

you sent logs... did you want a well done? maybe that's amazing?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice to see you have time for ukm but no time to reply to my your ignorant cvnt! Lol





big_jim_87 said:


> Wtf am i replying to?
> 
> you sent logs... did you want a well done? maybe that's amazing?


Once you 2 have finished flirting I will agree with gym that for hypertrophy 1 rep max lifts aren't the best but as I had already said the 180kg rep was just to see if I could still do it I did drop back down to 130kg and rep out 10 completely unspotted then went to the incline to get reps too.

I am very aware that im not a powerlifter and that 1rm's aren't supposed to be done too often which is why I hadn't benched 180kg probably for about 8-10months


----------



## Chelsea

Im massively overdue a jab as I think its been at least 2 but maybe 3 weeks since I had one!!?? I will rep anyone that can find when my last shot from the previous blast was and when my last jab on cruise was.....serious reps haha


----------



## Chelsea

Last nights chest session:

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

140kg x 9 

*Incline:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

130kg x 6 - spotted

60kg x 15 drop set.

*Weighted Dips:*

20kg x 12

30kg x 10

40kg x 8 rest 10 seconds and did another 3.

*Incline Power Flye's:*

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 6 or 7 cant remember.

Finished with cable flyes 10 full reps then 10 on each side single arm with the other fully tensed in front of you then another 10 full reps.


----------



## Chelsea

Considering I haven't had a shot of test in about 3 weeks I weighed in at 17st 11lbs last night.

I know I had plenty of food in me etc but still it's heavy for me for a cruise still holding reasonable condition.


----------



## infernal0988

Hey @Chelsea just shot up some BSI TrenTest when do you usually get some signs of Tren being in your body ? Like night sweats ? I mean usually i feel SOMETHING even after day 1 or 2.


----------



## big_jim_87

goes to show weight means little in real life...

you dnt look 17.11stn...


----------



## infernal0988

big_jim_87 said:


> goes to show weight means little in real life...
> 
> you dnt look 17.11stn...


Im over with weighing myself atm i just want to look in the mirror & see the changes


----------



## big_jim_87

infernal0988 said:


> Hey @Chelsea just shot up some BSI TrenTest when do you usually get some signs of Tren being in your body ? Like night sweats ? I mean usually i feel SOMETHING even after day 1 or 2.


With BSI I doubt you will at all...


----------



## infernal0988

big_jim_87 said:


> With BSI I doubt you will at all...


Will just hope for the best then maybe its anfetamin they put inn it cause im awake like never before my eyes are open as fuwk ! And im so full of energy its insane. And i feel warm like really really warm.


----------



## Chelsea

infernal0988 said:


> Hey @Chelsea just shot up some BSI TrenTest when do you usually get some signs of Tren being in your body ? Like night sweats ? I mean usually i feel SOMETHING even after day 1 or 2.


Hmmm like Jim said I doubt you will feel much at all, I would touch any BSI stuff tbh mate.



big_jim_87 said:


> goes to show weight means little in real life...
> 
> you dnt look 17.11stn...


I know what you mean, im far too massive and look more like 19st.


----------



## big_jim_87

infernal0988 said:


> Im over with weighing myself atm i just want to look in the mirror & see the changes


I do chase the scales atm

as long as lifts going up in weight or reps and bw is increasing then id say your growing (not as much as the scales say tho).

Just take monthly pics and compare them is good enough too


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm like Jim said I doubt you will feel much at all, I would touch any BSI stuff tbh mate.
> 
> I know what you mean, im far too massive and look more like 19st.


Id have said more 14-15stn...

but then you are like 7foot 9 or some ****


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Considering I haven't had a shot of test in about 3 weeks I weighed in at 17st 11lbs last night.
> 
> I know I had plenty of food in me etc but still it's heavy for me for a cruise still holding reasonable condition.
> 
> View attachment 141501


Imagine if you trained legs, you would be well over 18 and half stone mate....... Lol.


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Id have said more 14-15stn...
> 
> but then you are like 7foot 9 or some ****


 :lol: good one! If I look like that then you must look like you're just breaking into double figures weight wise!!

I may seem like a giant to a midget but im 6ft 1" mate


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Imagine if you trained legs, you would be well over 18 and half stone mate....... Lol.


Whats this a fcking double act :lol: my legs are coming on nicely mate you wait till they are next out, every session I do on them recently gives me doms for 3-4 days and I squatted 195kg last week when I haven't even been squatting


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Whats this a fcking double act :lol: my legs are coming on nicely mate you wait till they are next out, every session I do on them recently gives me doms for 3-4 days and I squatted 195kg last week when I haven't even been squatting


Do they look like you train them yet??? You'll tell me you've been wearing fcuking shorts in the gym next. Lol.

They looked to have progressed a sh1t load on the last pics and thinking about it, it's probably why weight is so high now. A lot of weight in a muscle that big.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Do they look like you train them yet??? You'll tell me you've been wearing fcuking shorts in the gym next. Lol.
> 
> They looked to have progressed a sh1t load on the last pics and thinking about it, it's probably why weight is so high now. A lot of weight in a muscle that big.


Hahaha yea.... denim shorts that young chicks wear to show off my wheels :lol:

Thanks though mate, 195kg didn't even feel hard at all I reckon I could easily get over 200kg again although this was the safety bar so whether that makes any difference I don't know.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha yea.... denim shorts that young chicks wear to show off my wheels :lol:
> 
> Thanks though mate, 195kg didn't even feel hard at all I reckon I could easily get over 200kg again although this was the safety bar so whether that makes any difference I don't know.


Haha.

Well there's only one way to find out isn't there. Video it too for on here.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> :lol: good one! If I look like that then you must look like you're just breaking into double figures weight wise!!
> 
> I may seem like a giant to a midget but im 6ft 1" mate


hmmmm not sure how a guy with over 19inch guns would only be breaking double figures...

that's like you with 22inch guns to be at same level of development?

keep it up tho mate

you'll get there... one day


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha yea.... denim shorts that young chicks wear to show off my wheels :lol:
> 
> Thanks though mate, 195kg didn't even feel hard at all I reckon I could easily get over 200kg again although this was the safety bar so whether that makes any difference I don't know.


It wasn't that hard?

oh dear... training hardcore i see lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> It wasn't that hard?
> 
> oh dear... training hardcore i see lol


Your such a windup merchant lmao.


----------



## infernal0988

big_jim_87 said:


> I do chase the scales atm
> 
> as long as lifts going up in weight or reps and bw is increasing then id say your growing (not as much as the scales say tho).
> 
> Just take monthly pics and compare them is good enough too


Im not gonna do that this time around i will just train & see after about half way through my blast & THEN see. Hope to god i got a decent batch my mates decatest from bsi works a charm for him


----------



## big_jim_87

infernal0988 said:


> Im not gonna do that this time around i will just train & see after about half way through my blast & THEN see. Hope to god i got a decent batch my mates decatest from bsi works a charm for him


BSI wanna rename the brand to Roulette labs... its a ****ing gamble using them so why not!?


----------



## infernal0988

big_jim_87 said:


> BSI wanna rename the brand to Roulette labs... its a ****ing gamble using them so why not!?


mmm i see gonna go with wildcat if this stuff dont work anyway & next blast its Apollo & orbis.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Well there's only one way to find out isn't there. Video it too for on here.


Will do mate, may attempt tonight.



big_jim_87 said:


> hmmmm not sure how a guy with over 19inch guns would only be breaking double figures...
> 
> that's like you with 22inch guns to be at same level of development?
> 
> keep it up tho mate
> 
> you'll get there... one day


More like 19cm guns! Im already there mate don't worry. Little man syndrome is in full force today.



big_jim_87 said:


> It wasn't that hard?
> 
> oh dear... training hardcore i see lol


Havent squatted heavy in ages due to my knees, id rather look at the squat being not that hard due to me still being strong rather than taking it easy.

Carry on trying to wind me up though....its funny.....because it aint working.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Will do mate, may attempt tonight.
> 
> More like 19cm guns! Im already there mate don't worry. Little man syndrome is in full force today.
> 
> Havent squatted heavy in ages due to my knees, id rather look at the squat being not that hard due to me still being strong rather than taking it easy.
> 
> Carry on trying to wind me up though....its funny.....because it aint working.


wow your already at 22inch guns?

Impressed...


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> wow your already at 22inch guns?
> 
> Impressed...


Would have been funnier if you had said already at 19cm guns.......guess you missed that one son.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Would have been funnier if you had said already at 19cm guns.......guess you missed that one son.


I was so taken back by your claim of 22inchers that I must have missed it...

can we get a pic of you with tape round them guns?


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> I was so taken back by your claim of 22inchers that I must have missed it...
> 
> can we get a pic of you with tape round them guns?


Yep i'll send you one with tape around my cock too like you've been requesting.

Anyways, food has been good recently, im getting my 6th solid meal in regularly about 9:30-10pm which really makes the difference for me, might start lowering carbs in the 1st couple of meals in the day and have more around workouts and I definitely need to add in some veg in there as I only eat it competition time.

Bcaa's working nicely intra workout as is the Glutamine, 30g per day


----------



## big_jim_87

have you lowered cals since blast?

about ****ing time!

I sent you that vid of me ****ing over a week ago... its only right you return the favour


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> have you lowered cals since blast?
> 
> about ****ing time!
> 
> I sent you that vid of me ****ing over a week ago... its only right you return the favour


A little yea but I have found that my appetite is so much better now im off, think it might be down to the orals so I may leave them out this time around.

Ahh yes....it just came screaming back to me.....a midget w4nking......lovely :surrender:


----------



## big_jim_87

yea not just orals but water retention in general can interfere with appetite.


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> A little yea but I have found that my appetite is so much better now im off, *think it might be down to giving orals to sailors* so I may leave them out this time around.
> 
> Ahh yes....it just came screaming back to me.....a midget w4nking......lovely :surrender:


Yeah mate, that'll kill appetite, belly full of jizz is never a good idea!


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Yeah mate, that'll kill appetite, belly full of jizz is never a good idea!


You tw4t :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> You tw4t :lol:


Haha!

How you doing today big man? You started Hyge yet?


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Haha!
> 
> How you doing today big man? You started Hyge yet?


Nope not started it yet mate, been planning my blast and trying to work out when my last jab was on my last blast and when my last jab was on my cruise.

Its my own fault I should have written this down!


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Nope not started it yet mate, been planning my blast and trying to work out when my last jab was on my last blast and when my last jab was on my cruise.
> 
> Its my own fault I should have written this down!


Gay gay gay, stop worrying about dates and that shiz, just jab a full vial of Tren in each glute tonight and be done with it!


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Gay gay gay, stop worrying about dates and that shiz, just jab a full vial of Tren in each glute tonight and be done with it!


I'd be in prison if I did that for giving out savagely aggressive cuddles


----------



## Chelsea

Legs on Tuesday went like this:

*Leg Extension:*

3 sets x 25 reps on 56kg

*Hammy Curls:*

3 sets x 20 reps on 50kg

*Squats:*

70kg x 12

120kg x 5

170kg x 5

200kg x 1 - was easy, couldn't believe it, no knee pain either depth was great and beyond parallel 

70kg x 30 reps - drop set.

*Leg Press:*

200kg x 15

250kg x 15

300kg x 15 - spotted and rest paused

350kg x 10 - half reps but super slow form and it absolutely killed.

*Hammy Curls:*

12 x 65

12 x 70

12 x 75

Drop set - 80kg x 6........60kg x 15.............40kg x 25 - absolutely horrendous!!!

*Seated Calves:*

4 sets x 12 reps increasing weight all the way up to 70-80kg

*Standing Calves:*

4 sets x 10 plates with a prolonged stretch at the bottom.

Job done, well happy squatting 200kg again need to start getting more reps now on the squats


----------



## Suprakill4

Strength is rocketing mate. Leg press great lift to say had done squats too. Videos?????


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Strength is rocketing mate. Leg press great lift to say had done squats too. Videos?????


Unfortunately no videos but you know me, I don't bullsh1t so what I say I do.....I do 

Might get some vids done tonight for back and show off my 180kg bent over row as I have a mate training with me


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Unfortunately no videos but you know me, I don't bullsh1t so what I say I do.....I do
> 
> Might get some vids done tonight for back and show off my 180kg bent over row as I have a mate training with me


I don't wAnne see em for proof mate I just like seeing people's training videos. I know you wouldn't lie that your lifting more. No sense in that.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I don't wAnne see em for proof mate I just like seeing people's training videos. I know you wouldn't lie that your lifting more. No sense in that.


I know, that was just for anyone else before they claim bs 

I do need to get reps though, I love squatting low numbers with high weight, I hate the reps, may do some deads at the end of back tonight and see what I can manage, haven't done it in a year I don't think.


----------



## Chelsea

Finally pinned 1ml test e last night, should have really done about 3ml to catch up.

Went in perfectly, smooth as silk and zero pip today


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Finally pinned 1ml test e last night, should have really done about 3ml to catch up.
> 
> Went in perfectly, smooth as silk and zero pip today
> 
> View attachment 141618
> View attachment 141619
> View attachment 141620


1ml, you lunatic!

Also calling BS on all your lifts!


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> 1ml, you lunatic!
> 
> Also calling BS on all your lifts!


I know.....im such an abuser!! :lol:

Of course you would call BS........mainly because you cant believe someone on such little AAS has so much mass and strength  you wish it was BS but deep down you know that with White Ronnie its possible :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Just had these bad boys.......smoked salmon and cream cheese bagels  was amazing. 10:20am, at 8am I already had 4 whole eggs, 2 scoops GoNutrition whey and 10g GoNutrition Glutamine:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> Just had these bad boys.......smoked salmon and cream cheese bagels  was amazing. 10:20am, at 8am I already had 4 whole eggs, 2 scoops GoNutrition whey and 10g GoNutrition Glutamine:
> 
> View attachment 141623


Love a bit of smoked salmon, I have mountains of it with scrambled eggs every Xmas morning


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> Love a bit of smoked salmon, I have mountains of it with scrambled eggs every Xmas morning


Haha same mate.......plus a sh1t load of chocolate too


----------



## MiXiN

Looking bob on, WhiteRonnie.

Keep up the good work fella.


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> Nope not started it yet mate, been planning my blast and trying to work out when my last jab was on my last blast and when my last jab was on my cruise.
> 
> Its my own fault I should have written this down!


Start the hyge already man haha,


----------



## Chelsea

MiXiN said:


> Looking bob on, WhiteRonnie.
> 
> Keep up the good work fella.


Haha thanks mate  will do. Hows things your end?



bail said:


> Start the hyge already man haha,


Haha......I really should although I was thinking to just do it after xmas as the gym is shut a bit and family stuff gets in the way etc


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate  will do. Hows things your end?
> 
> Haha......I really should although I was thinking to just do it after xmas as the gym is shut a bit and family stuff gets in the way etc


The gym is shut for like 3 days in 3 weeks haha, just start it

You'll prob have to start on lower dose than someoen your size needs if you know what i mean on hyge or cts side etc


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> The gym is shut for like 3 days in 3 weeks haha, just start it
> 
> You'll prob have to start on lower dose than someoen your size needs if you know what i mean on hyge or cts side etc


Yea true was thinking max 4iu to start with otherwise it might look like I have arthritis :lol:

You started yours?


----------



## Chelsea

300kg shrugs x 10 reps with a 170kg drop set for 12 and a 120kg drop set for 26 - Thursdays shoulders:






And here's the 60kg bicep curls on the EZ bar, could be more as I know the bar weighs over 10kg possibly 15kg but its 100% 60kg.

Already had done 12 reps with 20kg a side (50kg) and a further 10 reps with 22.5 (55kg) so not too bad to finish with 10 on 60kg+


----------



## sxbarnes

"Fcuk That". Good lifts Ronnie! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night:

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

130kg x 10

140kg x 9 - spotted

*Incline:*

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

110kg x 8 - spotted

60kg drop set x 15

*Weighted Dips:*

20kg x 12

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Incline Flye's:*

40kg x 1 - shoulder twinged so dropped it straight away as it didn't feel right.

25kg x 12 - perfect form

30kg x 12 perfect form.

Done


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> "Fcuk That". Good lifts Ronnie! :thumb:


Haha thanks mate, I reckon fresh on the biceps I could do 30kg a side for reps.


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, I reckon fresh on the biceps I could do 30kg a side for reps.


Easy


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

knew you was one of dem ****ing bicep boys :rolleye:

but its fine, looks like you are a strong one at that, so i will let it slide...

see youve joined a proper gym instead of a poxy health club haha, hows that working out for ya?


----------



## CJ

Just had a scan through these last few pages, seems like everything is going really well


----------



## TELBOR

CJ said:


> Just had a scan through these last few pages, seems like everything is going really well


And he finally came out, about time the raging homosexual.


----------



## CJ

R0BLET said:


> And he finally came out, about time the raging homosexual.


Oh I missed that post..I always knew anyway.

Hes not bumming tom daley is he ?


----------



## TELBOR

CJ said:


> Oh I missed that post..I always knew anyway.
> 
> Hes not bumming tom daley is he ?


Derren Brown


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Just had a scan through these last few pages, seems like everything is going really well


Damn right it is going well my midget friend 



R0BLET said:


> And he finally came out, about time the raging homosexual.


You wish I did, you'd be on me like the white on rice!



CJ said:


> Oh I missed that post..I always knew anyway.
> 
> Hes not bumming tom daley is he ?


You missed that post because it doesn't exist......because I deleted it because Rob wants me to himself :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> knew you was one of dem ****ing bicep boys :rolleye:
> 
> but its fine, looks like you are a strong one at that, so i will let it slide...
> 
> see youve joined a proper gym instead of a poxy health club haha, hows that working out for ya?


Im strong at everything you fcker 

Mate its so much better im bigger and stronger than ever and im on less gear, love it!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Legs on Tuesday was horrific, had to rush as I had a work do which made for an intense session plus I was on my own which was kinda nice too.

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 12

*Hack Squat:*

90kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 12 - rest paused the last 5 and went as deep as the machine could go on each and every rep, slow negative too.

*Leg Extension:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

105kg x 12

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12 - lot of half reps to 12

*Lying Hammys:*

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12 - again a few half reps to stay working and under tension.

*Standing Single Leg Hammys:*

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

*Seated Calf Raises:*

4 sets x 12 reps increasing weight

*Incline Calf Raises:*

3 sets x 12 reps increasing weight.

*Standing Calf Raises:*

10 plates x 12

12plates x 12

14 plates x 12 inc half reps and stretches.

Legs are still sore today 3 days later and I have done some cardio in between!


----------



## CJ

Midget indeed.

Just cause you 6'9 and still weigh less than me


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Midget indeed.
> 
> Just cause you 6'9 and still weigh less than me


With his constant midget p1ss taking, you can see Chelsea's just jealous, he's a midget wannabe!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> With his constant midget p1ss taking, you can see Chelsea's just jealous, he's a midget wannabe!


He is. ..hes jealous of our midget status Keeks 

Midget porn ? Lmfao


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> He is. ..hes jealous of our midget status Keeks
> 
> Midget porn ? Lmfao


I know he is!

And you see, I bet he'd want in on the midget porn too, but I'm standing firm and saying no!  He can make his own giant porn!


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> He is. ..hes jealous of our midget status Keeks
> 
> Midget porn ? Lmfao


I do get a bit jealous of you midgets........how people can just look at you and laugh :lol:



Keeks said:


> I know he is!
> 
> And you see, I bet he'd want in on the midget porn too, but I'm standing firm and saying no!  He can make his own giant porn!


You will make midget vs giant porn with me and you know it!!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I know he is!
> 
> And you see, I bet he'd want in on the midget porn too, but I'm standing firm and saying no!  He can make his own giant porn!


Yeah hes not bloody joining in lololol. Im not into pork sword fights


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> I do get a bit jealous of you midgets........how people can just look at you and laugh :lol:
> 
> You will make midget vs giant porn with me and you know it!!


Id rather have them laugh at me in the street than on stage skinny


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Id rather have them laugh at me in the street than on stage skinny


 :lol: Id rather look skinny on stage than a fat version of mini me


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> :lol: Id rather look skinny on stage than a fat version of mini me


Lmfao..cvnt


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I do get a bit jealous of you midgets........how people can just look at you and laugh :lol:
> 
> You will make midget vs giant porn with me and you know it!!





CJ said:


> Yeah hes not bloody joining in lololol. Im not into pork sword fights


Friday afternoon porn/midget porn fest, YES!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Lmfao..cvnt


Love you too :001_tt2:



Keeks said:


> Friday afternoon porn/midget porn fest, YES!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


Ooooh yea 

*awaits pics............


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Im strong at everything you fcker, except legs
> 
> Mate its so much better im bigger and stronger than ever and im on less gear, love it!!!


Fixed


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> Love you too :001_tt2:
> 
> Ooooh yea
> 
> *awaits pics............





Keeks said:


> Friday afternoon porn/midget porn fest, YES!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


Who can we get to video us ? Lol


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Who can we get to video us ? Lol


Well even though Chelsea's not taking part, I reckon he would video it!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Well even though Chelsea's not taking part, I reckon he would video it!


Fair enough then


----------



## Chelsea

Weighed myself this morning a few hrs later than usual holding same condition and post toilet activities and I'm up 1.5lbs


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Weighed myself this morning a few hrs later than usual holding same condition and post toilet activities and I'm up 1.5lbs
> 
> View attachment 142132


You fat fùck 

Good work mate. 20kg on me!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You fat fùck
> 
> Good work mate. 20kg on me!!


So basically your 1 rep bench max then yea? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Did these sexy bent over rows on Thursday for back, already did, 140kg x 12, 170kg x 10 then these:

200kg x 9


----------



## Suprakill4

Good going mate!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Did these sexy bent over rows on Thursday for back, already did, 140kg x 12, 170kg x 10 then these:
> 
> 200kg x 9


Lol you need to bend over to do a bent over row... Looked like a dodgy shrug lol


----------



## liam0810

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol you need to bend over to do a bent over row... Looked like a dodgy shrug lol


They're more like Yates rows which I prefer over BOR's. BOR's my lower back goes first, being more upright with Yates and I feel it more in my lats


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> They're more like Yates rows which I prefer over BOR's. BOR's my lower back goes first, being more upright with Yates and I feel it more in my lats


I agree as can overload them a lot more and get some weight moving. Like them like this to begin workout and move into volume and tighter form later in workout.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I agree as can overload them a lot more and get some weight moving. Like them like this to begin workout and move into volume and tighter form later in workout.


Me to pal. Workout usually starts with weight chins and then heavy Yates then into volume


----------



## big_jim_87

liam0810 said:


> They're more like Yates rows which I prefer over BOR's. BOR's my lower back goes first, being more upright with Yates and I feel it more in my lats


Yes most ppl do row with the Yates form these days including me... Unless Im doing a dead stop row.

Im pretty sure Yates is bent enough for the bar to go as low as the knee or just bellow?

Maybe the angle of the vid

Philip take a vid from the side next week sonera can see...


----------



## big_jim_87

liam0810 said:


> Me to pal. Workout usually starts with weight chins and then heavy Yates then into volume


What do you mean "then into volume"?


----------



## liam0810

big_jim_87 said:


> What do you mean "then into volume"?


As in say do sets of 4-6 on Yates then everything else is higher rep range therefore more volume


----------



## big_jim_87

liam0810 said:


> As in say do sets of 4-6 on Yates then everything else is higher rep range therefore more volume


Ah ok got ya...

Thought you meant vol how id use it in terms of total sets not total reps...

To me more vol means more sets that's all...


----------



## MiXiN

...


----------



## TELBOR

MiXiN said:


> @Chelsea - When's the next competition on the cards Chief?
> 
> My Mrs keep mithering me and asking on a daily basis.... Don't know why.
> 
> You're just a WhiteRonnie, you're just a WhiteRonnie, that's all you are.


Sounds like she's in loooooove


----------



## MiXiN

...


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> They're more like Yates rows which I prefer over BOR's. BOR's my lower back goes first, being more upright with Yates and I feel it more in my lats





Bad Alan said:


> I agree as can overload them a lot more and get some weight moving. Like them like this to begin workout and move into volume and tighter form later in workout.


Definitely, although I should prob start calling them Yates rows, find these far more beneficial then being bent right over (no jokes please) 



liam0810 said:


> Me to pal. Workout usually starts with weight chins and then heavy Yates then into volume


Exactly how I do it mate.



big_jim_87 said:


> Yes most ppl do row with the Yates form these days including me... Unless Im doing a dead stop row.
> 
> Im pretty sure Yates is bent enough for the bar to go as low as the knee or just bellow?
> 
> Maybe the angle of the vid
> 
> Philip take a vid from the side next week sonera can see...


Will do my midget friend, my arms are fully straight at the end of the movement to get maximal rom so prob get down to my knees, no way would they get below them.


----------



## Chelsea

MiXiN said:


> @Chelsea - When's the next competition on the cards Chief?
> 
> My Mrs keep mithering me and asking on a daily basis.... Don't know why.
> 
> You're just a WhiteRonnie, you're just a WhiteRonnie, that's all you are.


Not till later next year mate, is the mrs eagerly anticipating me in purple pants again  I don't blame her 

I will accept the WhiteRonnie tag :beer:



R0BLET said:


> Sounds like she's in loooooove


Do you blame her


----------



## Chelsea

Last nights back session:

*Chins:*

3 sets x 10-12 reps

*Bent Over Rows:*

70kg x 15

120kg x 12

170kg x 12

120kg x 12 - slowed right down and concentrated on the contraction.

*Hammer Strength Underhand Rows:*

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 10

*Seated Row:*

112kg x 12

140kg x 12 - full stack, savage set

112kg x 12 - slowed down and held the positive contraction.

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

98kg x 10

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 10

91kg x 12 - slower and better contraction.

Really focussed on the contraction during back, I try to anyway but I felt I needed more emphasis on it, lats are very sore today so it must have been a good workout even my forearms have doms as I refuse to use wraps apart from on bent over rows.

Last day of work today too so I can get plenty of rest and we are fast approaching my blast


----------



## infernal0988

You know right now i am a huge fan of negative reps its pure torture but have you tried it ? Its really the most productive form of training i have come a cross , i couple negatives with high reps & it really works out brilliantly every set.


----------



## Chelsea

infernal0988 said:


> You know right now i am a huge fan of negative reps its pure torture but have you tried it ? Its really the most productive form of training i have come a cross , i couple negatives with high reps & it really works out brilliantly every set.


There is a negative part of every rep mate, it just depends on the control and speed to which you do it. Personally I like to keep all my reps slow and controlled on the negative unless I am going super heavy like the 200kg rows


----------



## infernal0988

Chelsea said:


> There is a negative part of every rep mate, it just depends on the control and speed to which you do it. Personally I like to keep all my reps slow and controlled on the negative unless I am going super heavy like the 200kg rows


Exactly what i do mate i slow down the reps then do the last one SUPER slow to squeeze out every ounce of strength i have left. Some days i vary with a full on beasting of a session.


----------



## Chelsea

infernal0988 said:


> Exactly what i do mate i slow down the reps then do the last one SUPER slow to squeeze out every ounce of strength i have left. Some days i vary with a full on beasting of a session.


Its great isn't it, the difference in doms the next day from really concentrating on a set and the muscles being worked and one that is done without that sort of focus are miles apart, im always really sore these days and its definitely because I am training smarter even though im lifting bigger than ever before and im on better supplements.


----------



## infernal0988

Chelsea said:


> Its great isn't it, the difference in doms the next day from really concentrating on a set and the muscles being worked and one that is done without that sort of focus are miles apart, im always really sore these days and its definitely because I am training smarter even though im lifting bigger than ever before and im on better supplements.


Exactly it started doing these when i last blasted & never looked back i always go back to what Tom Plats said about putting your mind in the muscle, & visualizing how your muscles are going to look while doing your reps. And i totally agree its really about getting your mind tuned in with your body.


----------



## Chelsea

Off to train chest in a minute 2nd to last session before Xmas


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Off to train chest in a minute 2nd to last session before Xmas


I'm done for the year now mate. Had enough of aas and training and force feeding so for once relaxing and forgetting about bodybuilding for a week or so.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm done for the year now mate. Had enough of aas and training and force feeding so for once relaxing and forgetting about bodybuilding for a week or so.


Had enough?? What you saying about yourself.... Let yourself go a bit mate and relax but keep on track dude  you need a more positive attitude.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Had enough?? What you saying about yourself.... Let yourself go a bit mate and relax but keep on track dude  you need a more positive attitude.


I have plans in place for 2nd January mate I just actually want to have a normal life for a week or so and not CONSTANTLY thinking about eating. Family time for a week and just relax.


----------



## Suprakill4

The last time I had a few days off training was after my diet so over 6 months ago I think.


----------



## big_jim_87

Hello mate

Any updates today?


----------



## Sambuca

In for update some good workouts back one looked good.

Have a good Xmas!


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Hello mate
> 
> Any updates today?


Yeah, he's a fat cùnt


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, he's a fat cùnt


I said update...

We already knew this lol


----------



## Chelsea

Chest was a good one tonight got 10 clean reps on 130kg then did another 8 or 9 on 140kg, flyes with 40kg's as well for reps.

Triceps were pretty battered as I had to train them Sunday so thought pressing power might be off a bit but it was good.

Left shoulder has felt a little funny when dumbell pressing for delts so I may have to drop the weight back down to something more like 40's rather than 50kg's.

Hyge is at home and in my fridge so it's all ready for the new year


----------



## CJ

How you planning on running the hyge bud ?


----------



## Guest

CJ said:


> How you planning on running the hyge bud ?


x2

Think I'm going to follow a similar protocol to Will though.


----------



## CJ

Spawn of Haney said:


> x2
> 
> Think I'm going to follow a similar protocol to Will though.


Im not running any but always curious as yo peoples protocols


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> How you planning on running the hyge bud ?


Wanna confirm a protocol with @Bad Alan mate but I think he said 4iu ed post workout.


----------



## Guest

CJ said:


> Im not running any but always curious as yo peoples protocols


Me too. Always good to see what works best for others.


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Im not running any but always curious as yo peoples protocols


What have you run in the past mate?


----------



## big_jim_87

I liked 8iu pw with slin... But then 2iu am and pm ed also worked well altho this was aimed more at healing my hernia...

Never did get around to ordering any peps to add to the mix.

Would have liked the idea of peps then 15-30min later 2iu gh... The idea was to run it like that 3xday at am,mid,pm.

Think any of the above methods work well or would work well...

In all honesty I doubt there is any noticeable diff in results from various methods that use the same amount over the same time period...

4iu ed, 8iu eod, 2iu x2 ed... Prob all gives very sim results and doubt over a yr you'd notice much...


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> I liked 8iu pw with slin... But then 2iu am and pm ed also worked well altho this was aimed more at healing my hernia...
> 
> Never did get around to ordering any peps to add to the mix.
> 
> Would have liked the idea of peps then 15-30min later 2iu gh... The idea was to run it like that 3xday at am,mid,pm.
> 
> Think any of the above methods work well or would work well...
> 
> In all honesty I doubt there is any noticeable diff in results from various methods that use the same amount over the same time period...
> 
> 4iu ed, 8iu eod, 2iu x2 ed... Prob all gives very sim results and doubt over a yr you'd notice much...


Nice one for that mate, I thought about peps too but its too much jabbing 3 times a day with peps then having gh on top of that to jab.

Will prob go with the 4iu ed then and see how I get on. Did you get any sides from using it?


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Nice one for that mate, I thought about peps too but its too much jabbing 3 times a day with peps then having gh on top of that to jab.
> 
> Will prob go with the 4iu ed then and see how I get on. Did you get any sides from using it?


Yea slight water retention, pretty bad cts, pins n needles in fingers etc

Felt good tho...

Just generally better...

Motivation was higher and I felt as if recovery was higher too but nite sure what was just placebo and actual effects.

Ether way I really enjoy running hyge


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea slight water retention, pretty bad cts, pins n needles in fingers etc
> 
> Felt good tho...
> 
> Just generally better...
> 
> Motivation was higher and I felt as if recovery was higher too but nite sure what was just placebo and actual effects.
> 
> Ether way I really enjoy running hyge


Sounds all good mate been hearing similar things about it.

How long did you run it for out of interest?


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea slight water retention, pretty bad cts, pins n needles in fingers etc
> 
> Felt good tho...
> 
> Just generally better...
> 
> Motivation was higher and I felt as if recovery was higher too but nite sure what was just placebo and actual effects.
> 
> Ether way I really enjoy running hyge


Same for me. Just can't fcuking afford it anymore.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Same for me. Just can't fcuking afford it anymore.


Not till prep for me now...

Too much going on...

Crimbo and new yr skint me then wedding in march George is 3 in march and then poss move to Essex at some point...

So no gh for me for while as all spare cash will be eaten up by that list of events lol


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Not till prep for me now...
> 
> Too much going on...
> 
> Crimbo and new yr skint me then wedding in march George is 3 in march and then poss move to Essex at some point...
> 
> So no gh for me for while as all spare cash will be eaten up by that list of events lol


Fair play mate that's quite a list.

How long did you run the gh for?


----------



## Chelsea

So I'm lying in bed and I thought I would give a quick update even though it's nearly 2am.

Basically did shoulders today and for the last couple of weeks my left shoulder has felt funny whilst dumbell pressing, this has now continued into the plate loaded press too so I think I may need to back off the weight I.e. not use 50kg'a and make sure that I warm up more thoroughly.

It's really off putting which isn't cool and makes me lose concentration on the weight being lifted, tempted to get a massage too as I've never really had one.

Still managed to press 45kgs for dumbells for reps but that's all I'm pushing so far as something isn't right.

FYI I'm not up because I have trensomnia I haven't started my cycle yet in fact I think I am due another jab as I think I'm past 2 weeks since my last.


----------



## infernal0988

Chelsea said:


> So I'm lying in bed and I thought I would give a quick update even though it's nearly 2am.
> 
> Basically did shoulders today and for the last couple of weeks my left shoulder has felt funny whilst dumbell pressing, this has now continued into the plate loaded press too so I think I may need to back off the weight I.e. not use 50kg'a and make sure that I warm up more thoroughly.
> 
> It's really off putting which isn't cool and makes me lose concentration on the weight being lifted, tempted to get a massage too as I've never really had one.
> 
> Still managed to press 45kgs for dumbells for reps but that's all I'm pushing so far as something isn't right.
> 
> FYI I'm not up because I have trensomnia I haven't started my cycle yet in fact I think I am due another jab as I think I'm past 2 weeks since my last.


YOU may not have trensomnia but I bloody well do! To bad about the shoulders why dont you lighten the weight & do more reps? Just until it feels good again?


----------



## Keeks

Have you ever had/thought about acupuncture? Great for little niggles, couple of sessions and I bet you'd be right as rain. :thumbup1:


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Not till prep for me now...
> 
> Too much going on...
> 
> Crimbo and new yr skint me then wedding in march George is 3 in march and then poss move to Essex at some point...
> 
> So no gh for me for while as all spare cash will be eaten up by that list of events lol


Hate when progressing in life eats into gh funding,

If you had to choose it for off season or pre contest when you think it's most effective Jim??

Right now high dose pw is awesome btw Chelsea prefer it to any other protocol


----------



## bigchickenlover

bail said:


> Hate when progressing in life eats into gh funding,
> 
> If you had to choose it for off season or pre contest when you think it's most effective Jim??
> 
> Right now high dose pw is awesome btw Chelsea prefer it to any other protocol


Interesting why do you take your GH pre workout mate? Thanks


----------



## bail

bigchickenlover said:


> Interesting why do you take your GH pre workout mate? Thanks


Supposed to mean post work out bud lol


----------



## K1NGCA1N

Keeks said:


> Have you ever had/thought about acupuncture? Great for little niggles, couple of sessions and I bet you'd be right as rain. :thumbup1:


^^^^This, acupuncture is fantastic IMO,find a reputable practitioner and the results in my experience are fantastic. It's been around for 1000s of years for a reason and is (according to my Chinese acupuncturist) the main form of treatment if you go to a hospital in china


----------



## Chelsea

infernal0988 said:


> YOU may not have trensomnia but I bloody well do! To bad about the shoulders why dont you lighten the weight & do more reps? Just until it feels good again?


I did lighten up mate, made sure I didn't do the 50's and slowed the reps right down. Chest today so will make sure I don't go past 140kg as reps will be too low after that.



Keeks said:


> Have you ever had/thought about acupuncture? Great for little niggles, couple of sessions and I bet you'd be right as rain. :thumbup1:


Actually thought about this... Don't suppose you're trained in it are you?

Could massage me at the same time 

In all seriousness I've heard very good things.



bail said:


> Hate when progressing in life eats into gh funding,
> 
> If you had to choose it for off season or pre contest when you think it's most effective Jim??
> 
> Right now high dose pw is awesome btw Chelsea prefer it to any other protocol


Nice one mate, think that's the way I will do it. Do you literally pin straight after or when I get home? Takes me about 25mins to get home maybe.



K1NGCA1N said:


> ^^^^This, acupuncture is fantastic IMO,find a reputable practitioner and the results in my experience are fantastic. It's been around for 1000s of years for a reason and is (according to my Chinese acupuncturist) the main form of treatment if you go to a hospital in china


What have you used it for mate?


----------



## K1NGCA1N

What have you used it for mate?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I did lighten up mate, made sure I didn't do the 50's and slowed the reps right down. Chest today so will make sure I don't go past 140kg as reps will be too low after that.
> 
> Actually thought about this... Don't suppose you're trained in it are you?
> 
> Could massage me at the same time
> 
> In all seriousness I've heard very good things.
> 
> Nice one mate, think that's the way I will do it. Do you literally pin straight after or when I get home? Takes me about 25mins to get home maybe.
> 
> What have you used it for mate?


Give it a go, it works wonders. I've had it for years for various things and always helped. Bizarre how it works but it works. And catch a niggle early and you probably won't need many sessions.

Sadly I'm not, lol, so it'll just have to be a massage im afraid.


----------



## Chelsea

K1NGCA1N said:


> What have you used it for mate?


I had a trapped nerve in my left arm, it was so bad my arm spasmed and I couldn't straighten it or move my neck for days, Tried massage physio, and doctors for pain killers. After over a week of sleepless nights and a numb hand I went for acupuncture, 3 sessions and I was like a new man. I also felt really refreshed after each session.

I also took my wife for her back problems, 3 sessions for her and she is much better. I can't recommend it enough!


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Hate when progressing in life eats into gh funding,
> 
> If you had to choose it for off season or pre contest when you think it's most effective Jim??
> 
> Right now high dose pw is awesome btw Chelsea prefer it to any other protocol


I have never used it pre comp...

Pre comp all id expect from it is fat loss and fullness... There are other drugs and various methods that cost far less that would keep me full and help with bf.

Altho if I had unlimited funds id run it at 20iu per day lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Cheals do you ever have deep tissue work done?

Sorry if this has been mentioned iv only skim read last few posts.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I had a trapped nerve in my left arm, it was so bad my arm spasmed and I couldn't straighten it or move my neck for days, Tried massage physio, and doctors for pain killers. After over a week of sleepless nights and a numb hand I went for acupuncture, 3 sessions and I was like a new man. I also felt really refreshed after each session.
> 
> I also took my wife for her back problems, 3 sessions for her and she is much better. I can't recommend it enough!


That's awesome! Genuinely might look into this, cheers for that mate.

Well I would catch this very early so I might get googling.

When can I boom a massage? I'm in serious need


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Cheals do you ever have deep tissue work done?
> 
> Sorry if this has been mentioned iv only skim read last few posts.


Never had it done mate, I know I should have really. Do you get it done regularly?



Keeks said:


> That's awesome! Genuinely might look into this, cheers for that mate.
> 
> Well I would catch this very early so I might get googling.
> 
> When can I boom a massage? I'm in serious need


When you've got yourself booked in for an acupuncture session! Oil at the ready. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Never had it done mate, I know I should have really. Do you get it done regularly?
> 
> When you've got yourself booked in for an acupuncture session! Oil at the ready. :thumbup1:


Oil  in that case I've just booked the acupuncture!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Before George was born and I had more money and time on my hands Id have a 2hr session every 1-2weeks...

Then it slipped to once a month now I go once in a blue moon...

But deffo notice the diff if I have one session a month for 3-4 month deffo feel a lot better and more mind to muscle connection for some reason...

Deffo recommend it!


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> I have never used it pre comp...
> 
> Pre comp all id expect from it is fat loss and fullness... There are other drugs and various methods that cost far less that would keep me full and help with bf.
> 
> Altho if I had unlimited funds id run it at 20iu per day lol


3 vials pwo would do me pretty nicely lol,

Your def right alot cheaper ways to loose fat whilst dieting


----------



## bail

Hydro whey, walk home ten min walk then jab soon as I get in, so within 30 min pwo, you could use the "theorpy room" at physic to jab lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

bail said:


> Hydro whey, walk home ten min walk then jab soon as I get in, so within 30 min pwo, you could use the "theorpy room" at physic to jab lol


You using slin mate?

GH Iv found benefit pre workout rather than post...unless using slin igf etc


----------



## bail

marknorthumbria said:


> You using slin mate?
> 
> GH Iv found benefit pre workout rather than post...unless using slin igf etc


Yeah using slin pre then gh post

Without slin I've used gh pre workout awesome pumps

Sorry for bombing your thread chelsea mate gotta be done tho lol


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> Yeah using slin pre then gh post
> 
> Without slin I've used gh pre workout awesome pumps
> 
> Sorry for bombing your thread chelsea mate gotta be done tho lol


Haha don't be sorry I like it mate.

New Years resolution will be to hit up the gh post workout then - 4iu

Out of interest when do I jab it on non training days?


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> Haha don't be sorry I like it mate.
> 
> New Years resolution will be to hit up the gh post workout then - 4iu
> 
> Out of interest when do I jab it on non training days?


Don't do any on non training days plan is peps on non training but bit too pricey with gh aswell


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Don't do any on non training days plan is peps on non training but bit too pricey with gh aswell


May have a solution for you on that front mate


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> May have a solution for you on that front mate


Hit a bank??


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Hit a bank??


No much easier then that

Such info is reserved for clients only


----------



## Chelsea

So im back at work, supposed to be doing back tonight but I still feel a bit ropey from New Years drinking so im going to give it a miss today as I see no sense in going to the gym when I feel drained and far from 100%.

Would kinda like to scroll back through here just to see how long I have been cruising for and when my last high dose jab was as I want to start my next cycle and get things moving.

New Years resolutions:

1. Eat more vegetables, even if this means just broccoli as its really the only one I like.

2. Spend more money on food, especially for my evening meals which will have to be had especially on training days as this will mean ive had 6 solid meals not including shakes.

3. Jab more consistently instead of missing jabs or delaying it, im thinking a Monday and Thursday schedule.

4. Start Hyge.

5. Weigh myself and get pics done before I start this next cycle and use GH.

6. Enlist a coach to help me gain as much mass as possible - lean mass.

7. Hit lagging bodyparts twice a week which will mean legs will get stimulus twice a week, not necessarily the same workout but maybe some blood volume later in the week.

8. Look into some local acupuncture clinics for niggling injuries although I hope the Hyge will help with this too.

9. Look into some local massage clinics to get some tissue work done (@keeks can do the happy ending part).

10. Begin deadlifting again.

I really want this to be a big year for me in terms of size and will do my utmost to get there.


----------



## TELBOR

Lovely stuff.

P.S - Man up and go lift


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Lovely stuff.
> 
> P.S - Man up and go lift


Hahaha thanks mate, nah in all seriousness im going to rest as that is what I need completely chill and get back into sync of going to bed earlier, last night I was watching Breaking Bad until 2am, wasn't even tired but im sure I will be today when the horrible sound of my alarm was going off at 6:30am!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha thanks mate, nah in all seriousness im going to rest as that is what I need completely chill and get back into sync of going to bed earlier, last night I was watching Breaking Bad until 2am, wasn't even tired but im sure I will be today when the horrible sound of my alarm was going off at 6:30am!!


I know what you mean mate, I've tried not to take the píss with sleep and managed to get up fine at 5am :lol:

I was in bed when you text :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I know what you mean mate, I've tried not to take the píss with sleep and managed to get up fine at 5am :lol:
> 
> I was in bed when you text :beer:


That was pretty much half 9 you lightweight!

Work isn't helping, ive been doing the same thing all day and its pretty much just basic data entry but it has to be done and is really important......not cool.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> That was pretty much half 9 you lightweight!
> 
> Work isn't helping, ive been doing the same thing all day and its pretty much just basic data entry but it has to be done and is really important......not cool.


Beauty sleep 

Same here tbh bore off!!


----------



## Keeks

Aww, I do like a happy ending.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Aww, I do like a happy ending.


Me too


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Aww, I do like a happy ending.


Who doesn't


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Me too





R0BLET said:


> Who doesn't


Group hug then, big smiles all round?!


----------



## Suprakill4

How was ya New Year's Eve t1ts?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Group hug then, big smiles all round?!


Group happy endings? Shotgun first 



Suprakill4 said:


> How was ya New Year's Eve t1ts?


It was good mate, just round a friends place, him and his bird had just moved in so a few of us went round and got smashed.......I threw up like a legend :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Group hug then, big smiles all round?!


Bukkake?


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Group happy endings? Shotgun first
> 
> It was good mate, just round a friends place, him and his bird had just moved in so a few of us went round and got smashed.......I threw up like a legend :lol:


Sounds good mate. I was drunk but not properly hammered. Brilliant time with Jim he is funny when drunk. Doesn't stop laughing seriously loud lol.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Bukkake?


 :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:


That's a green light :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> That's a green light :lol:


It always was with the nympho midget.......I got the brown light earlier too :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> That's a green light :lol:


Always green for bukkake! 



Chelsea said:


> It always was with the nympho midget.......I got the brown light earlier too :lol:


 mg: mg: mg: Nympho midget?! Brown light?! Perv! mg: mg: mg:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Always green for bukkake!
> 
> mg: mg: mg: Nympho midget?! Brown light?! Perv! mg: mg: mg:


 @Chelsea 10,000 iu HCG day before you think?

:lol:

Glazed like a doughnut


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Always green for bukkake!
> 
> mg: mg: mg: Nympho midget?! Brown light?! Perv! mg: mg: mg:


Didn't say no to the brown light though....... 



R0BLET said:


> @Chelsea 10,000 iu HCG day before you think?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Glazed like a doughnut


Fck that......im taking 200mg Clomid, 20,000iu HCG, 200mg Viagra, 100mg Cialis and some Tren so im kinda rapey aggressive with it too


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Didn't say no to the brown light though.......
> 
> Fck that......im taking 200mg Clomid, 20,000iu HCG, 200mg Viagra, 100mg Cialis and some Tren so im kinda rapey aggressive with it too


Your telling me you need all that to get hard for @Keeks..... **** :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Didn't say no to the brown light though.......
> 
> Fck that......im taking 200mg Clomid, 20,000iu HCG, 200mg Viagra, 100mg Cialis and some Tren so im kinda rapey aggressive with it too


There's no point in calling you a dirty boy is there?! :sneaky2: :tongue:



R0BLET said:


> Your telling me you need all that to get hard for @Keeks..... **** :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Looks like it might just be us then, we'll ditch the ****. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> There's no point in calling you a dirty boy is there?! :sneaky2: :tongue:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Looks like it might just be us then, we'll ditch the ****. :thumbup1:


Go on then :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Your telling me you need all that to get hard for @Keeks..... **** :lol:





Keeks said:


> There's no point in calling you a dirty boy is there?! :sneaky2: :tongue:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Looks like it might just be us then, we'll ditch the ****. :thumbup1:





R0BLET said:


> Go on then :lol:


I've been betrayed!! :lol:

I would only need that much to keep me hard because I would blatantly have Rob asking me training and diet advice when im bollock deep in Keeks.....very off putting


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I've been betrayed!! :lol:
> 
> I would only need that much to keep me hard because I would blatantly have Rob asking me training and diet advice when im bollock deep in Keeks.....very off putting


Seeing @Keeks chocolate starfish is enough to keep any man hard.

You sir..... Are a ****


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Seeing @Keeks chocolate starfish is enough to keep any man hard.
> 
> You sir..... Are a ****


True.....im just concerned at the level of touching i'll be receiving......from you!

Im sure I will power through and make said starfish look more like a blowfish :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Seeing @Keeks chocolate starfish is enough to keep any man hard.
> 
> You sir..... Are a ****


How the hell do you know?! mg:

Ha ha, you tell him!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> How the hell do you know?! mg:
> 
> Ha ha, you tell him!


I showed him the pics! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I showed him the pics! :lol:


 :sneaky2: Oh yeah, the imaginary pics?!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :sneaky2: Oh yeah, the imaginary pics?!


Yep......I just imagined Verne Troyer bending over with a blonde wig on :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yep......I just imagined Verne Troyer bending over with a blonde wig on :lol: :lol:


****!


----------



## Chelsea

So im feeling a lot better today still not what I would consider 100% but almost there. Food has gone down well:

8am - 4 whole eggs, 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey 80, 3 scoops GoNutrition Glutamine.

10:30am - 220g chicken with 150g rice.

1:30pm - 220g chicken with 170g rice.

Also had 2 x Ultiman in the morning and 1 x Superba Krill Oil with each meal all from GoNutrition.

Looking forward to training tonight and I should be ordering my cycle this weekend so things will be motoring along soon enough. Going to get some pictures done and weigh myself so I know exactly how im doing on this cycle, I want everything documented so there is a clear point to start from.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> So im feeling a lot better today still not what I would consider 100% but almost there. Food has gone down well:
> 
> 8am - 4 whole eggs, 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey 80, 3 scoops GoNutrition Glutamine.
> 
> 10:30am - 220g chicken with 150g rice.
> 
> 1:30pm - 220g chicken with 170g rice.
> 
> Also had 2 x Ultiman in the morning and 1 x Superba Krill Oil with each meal all from GoNutrition.
> 
> Looking forward to training tonight and I should be ordering my cycle this weekend so things will be motoring along soon enough. Going to get some pictures done and weigh myself so I know exactly how im doing on this cycle, I want everything documented so there is a clear point to start from.


How much glutamine do you have a day mate?

Got an über load of supps coming next week lol

What's the cycle looking like? Deca again or Tren.....


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> How much glutamine do you have a day mate?
> 
> Got an über load of supps coming next week lol
> 
> What's the cycle looking like? Deca again or Tren.....


I have 3 scoops in each shake mate so that's 30g a day 

Tren baby 

Im tempted to do 2 things, not use that much and see how I get on with something like 750mg Test and 400mg Tren or use a lot more Test like 1.5g keep Tren at 400mg and maybe throw in some Mast E.

1 thing is for sure is that I am not going to use orals as they hurt my appetite majorly, I am also definitely going to use 1mg Pharma Adex eod as this will control water which was also a concern for the lack of appetite.

Thought?

*deep down he knows Rob will say dot the high dose


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> I have 3 scoops in each shake mate so that's 30g a day
> 
> Tren baby
> 
> Im tempted to do 2 things, not use that much and see how I get on with something like 750mg Test and 400mg Tren or use a lot more Test like 1.5g keep Tren at 400mg and maybe throw in some Mast E.
> 
> 1 thing is for sure is that I am not going to use orals as they hurt my appetite majorly, I am also definitely going to use 1mg Pharma Adex eod as this will control water which was also a concern for the lack of appetite.
> 
> Thought?
> 
> *deep down he knows Rob will say dot the high dose


high dose test with slin hgh maybe?


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> high dose test with slin hgh maybe?


100% not using slin this time round mate, heard too many people end up just getting fat on it, will be using Hyge though, that is getting ordered over the weekend too


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> 100% not using slin this time round mate, heard too many people end up just getting fat on it, will be using Hyge though, that is getting ordered over the weekend too


whats your protocol with hyge going to be, maybe pre workout would be good? tbh slin and being fat is if you suck.

i think high test and tren would be nice for you. and ye 1mg adex keep estrogen in check would be good cycle.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> 100% not using slin this time round mate, heard too many people end up just getting fat on it, will be using Hyge though, that is getting ordered over the weekend too


Well that's poo!

You only get fat on slin from 2 reasons off the top of my head...

1 poor diet

2 upping carbs to match your slin intake when really you should set your diet out how you feel best then add the right amount of slin for the diet your on.

I personally have seen an improvement in condition when on slin... I think some ppl confuse water and fat and also think if using long acting slin your more likely to gain fat as can't time macros as makes no diff as slin active all day.


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> whats your protocol with hyge going to be, maybe pre workout would be good? tbh slin and being fat is if you suck.
> 
> i think high test and tren would be nice for you. and ye 1mg adex keep estrogen in check would be good cycle.


I was going to do 4iu post workout so 5 times per week.

Yea I love Tren and I get on with it really well apart from road rage so barring that I should be good, I sleep like a baby on it too which is good 



big_jim_87 said:


> Well that's poo!
> 
> You only get fat on slin from 2 reasons off the top of my head...
> 
> 1 poor diet
> 
> 2 upping carbs to match your slin intake when really you should set your diet out how you feel best then add the right amount of slin for the diet your on.
> 
> I personally have seen an improvement in condition when on slin... I think some ppl confuse water and fat and also think if using long acting slin your more likely to gain fat as can't time macros as makes no diff as slin active all day.


Ahh well this is interesting, thing is I don't know enough about it mate so that's why I didn't want to try it.

So you reckon a quick acting slin post workout just starting on a low dose? I find that I am very carb sensitive so I think a small dosing protocol with lower carbs would be good for me.....obviously enough carbs to stop the inducement of a coma


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I have 3 scoops in each shake mate so that's 30g a day
> 
> Tren baby
> 
> Im tempted to do 2 things, not use that much and see how I get on with something like 750mg Test and 400mg Tren or use a lot more Test like 1.5g keep Tren at 400mg and maybe throw in some Mast E.
> 
> 1 thing is for sure is that I am not going to use orals as they hurt my appetite majorly, I am also definitely going to use 1mg Pharma Adex eod as this will control water which was also a concern for the lack of appetite.
> 
> Thought?
> 
> *deep down he knows Rob will say dot the high dose


Cheers mate, may increase mine then lol

Tbh I don't like high test, so there!! :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> I was going to do 4iu post workout so 5 times per week.
> 
> Yea I love Tren and I get on with it really well apart from road rage so barring that I should be good, I sleep like a baby on it too which is good
> 
> Ahh well this is interesting, thing is I don't know enough about it mate so that's why I didn't want to try it.
> 
> So you reckon a quick acting slin post workout just starting on a low dose? I find that I am very carb sensitive so I think a small dosing protocol with lower carbs would be good for me.....obviously enough carbs to stop the inducement of a coma


slin pre workout like novarapid and hgh post workout ^^


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate, may increase mine then lol
> 
> Tbh I don't like high test, so there!! :lol:


You don't like high Test......gay!


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> I have 3 scoops in each shake mate so that's 30g a day
> 
> Tren baby
> 
> Im tempted to do 2 things, not use that much and see how I get on with something like 750mg Test and 400mg Tren or use a lot more Test like 1.5g keep Tren at 400mg and maybe throw in some Mast E.
> 
> 1 thing is for sure is that I am not going to use orals as they hurt my appetite majorly, I am also definitely going to use 1mg Pharma Adex eod as this will control water which was also a concern for the lack of appetite.
> 
> Thought?
> 
> *deep down he knows Rob will say dot the high dose


Maybe just use orals pre workout??


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> Maybe just use orals pre workout??


I thought this but it was always my post workout meal that I would struggle with so this was always the problem and if im going to take slin I don't want to be put off my food :lol:


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> I thought this but it was always my post workout meal that I would struggle with so this was always the problem and if im going to take slin I don't want to be put off my food :lol:


Jim has me one steak low fat chips pwo easy to eat no matter how many orals ya have lol,

You got a protocol for your slin sorted yet??


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> Jim has me one steak low fat chips pwo easy to eat no matter how many orals ya have lol,
> 
> You got a protocol for your slin sorted yet??


Nice mate. Nah nothing in the slightest apart from knowing that its fast acting slin now


----------



## Guest

I'm going with a carbs around workouts only diet with 6iu slin pre workout and 6-8iu hyge post.

Start Monday wahoooo.


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm going with a carbs around workouts only diet with 6iu slin pre workout and 6-8iu hyge post.
> 
> Start Monday wahoooo.


Let me know how you get on mate, sounds like a nice plan! Heard the pumps are crazy when using slin pre workout.


----------



## Guest

Will do buddy, I've dabbled in slin but kept getting light headed.

I was using more carbs than I needed too, so couldn't understand it.

Hopefully I'll find my sweetspot.

Itching to get the parabolin and androxine in me also lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Jim has me one steak low fat chips pwo easy to eat no matter how many orals ya have lol,
> 
> You got a protocol for your slin sorted yet??


That's ppw meal.

I can't see a diff in steak n potato bar a literally a few g's of fat.

With the gh in there I dnt think the few g's fat will make a diff... Not a noticeable diff any way.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> I was going to do 4iu post workout so 5 times per week.
> 
> Yea I love Tren and I get on with it really well apart from road rage so barring that I should be good, I sleep like a baby on it too which is good
> 
> Ahh well this is interesting, thing is I don't know enough about it mate so that's why I didn't want to try it.
> 
> So you reckon a quick acting slin post workout just starting on a low dose? I find that I am very carb sensitive so I think a small dosing protocol with lower carbs would be good for me.....obviously enough carbs to stop the inducement of a coma


I doubt 10iu shot with zero carbs would induce a coma... Just make you feel like utter ****! Lol

Well imo as your new to slin Id say try it pw.

Now what is your diet roughly pw and ppw?


----------



## Suprakill4

I struggle with shake let alone steak and potato post workout so I'm glad the solid meal is ppw.


----------



## big_jim_87

Spawn of Haney said:


> Will do buddy, I've dabbled in slin but kept getting light headed.
> 
> I was using more carbs than I needed too, so couldn't understand it.
> 
> Hopefully I'll find my sweetspot.
> 
> Itching to get the parabolin and androxine in me also lol.


Light headed when?

If using fast slin you get a second spike so could be you need to bring meals closer together or even have a combo of fast and slightly slower carbs after your shot so you have the initial spike in glucose levels to cover shot then a few slower carbs that hang around.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> I struggle with shake let alone steak and potato post workout so I'm glad the solid meal is ppw.


It is... Or should be...

Will look over balls program but depends when slin is to what I have you do...

Pre and pw shots will look pretty diff in terms of foods/shakes etc as you know.


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> That's ppw meal.
> 
> I can't see a diff in steak n potato bar a literally a few g's of fat.
> 
> With the gh in there I dnt think the few g's fat will make a diff... Not a noticeable diff any way.


Just alot easier to get down and quicker to cook! I get those rustic 3% fat ones nuthin in em


----------



## Guest

big_jim_87 said:


> Light headed when?
> 
> If using fast slin you get a second spike so could be you need to bring meals closer together or even have a combo of fast and slightly slower carbs after your shot so you have the initial spike in glucose levels to cover shot then a few slower carbs that hang around.


Think I used timings and protocol set out by a forumer jaydp I think his name is.

Very useful.

Will certainly take your advice and have a (safe) play around.

Throw a few oats in maybe?

Even treated myself to some hydro whey for some pwo fun lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Right so I have ordered most of my blast.....

20 x Cidos

1 x NP - Test E

3 x Pharma Proviron

2 x Pharma HCG 5000iu

1 x NP Tren E

1 x Pharma Adex

Oh and some Hyge kits are coming tomorrow too 

Looking in to the fast acting slin now.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Right so I have ordered most of my blast.....
> 
> 20 x Cidos
> 
> 1 x NP - Test E
> 
> 3 x Pharma Proviron
> 
> 2 x Pharma HCG 5000iu
> 
> 1 x NP Tren E
> 
> 1 x Pharma Adex
> 
> Oh and some Hyge kits are coming tomorrow too
> 
> Looking in to the fast acting slin now.


What dose do you use the proviron at? Reminds me I need to order some more. When's ya cycle start, mines meant to be ASAP but want to see how my ankle is first today when train legs. I've got about 60 zafa sust to get through lol.


----------



## Guest

Mine started today.

1 cido, 1 parabolin and 1ml np tren e. Smooth as silk.

Hyge for the first time later 

Looks nice that Chelsea.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> What dose do you use the proviron at? Reminds me I need to order some more. When's ya cycle start, mines meant to be ASAP but want to see how my ankle is first today when train legs. I've got about 60 zafa sust to get through lol.


Im going to use 50mg a day mate, don't see the need for anymore really as its a background drug for me that has plenty of benefits and zero sides 

Cycle should start tomorrow when everything arrives


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> Mine started today.
> 
> 1 cido, 1 parabolin and 1ml np tren e. Smooth as silk.
> 
> Hyge for the first time later
> 
> Looks nice that Chelsea.


Pretty much the same cycle really  what doses you planning?


----------



## Guest

3 cido, 2 parabolin, 1.5ml tren e pw.

An a androxine pre workout.

I am ****ting my pants with the water based tren. That $hits going deep in the quad lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Right so I have ordered most of my blast.....
> 
> 20 x Cidos
> 
> 1 x NP - Test E
> 
> 3 x Pharma Proviron
> 
> 2 x Pharma HCG 5000iu
> 
> 1 x NP Tren E
> 
> 1 x Pharma Adex
> 
> Oh and some Hyge kits are coming tomorrow too
> 
> Looking in to the fast acting slin now.


Junkie :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> 3 cido, 2 parabolin, 1.5ml tren e pw.
> 
> An a androxine pre workout.
> 
> I am ****ting my pants with the water based tren. That $hits going deep in the quad lol.


 :lol: haha ive never used a pre workout so I would be the same mate, let me know if your quad falls off yea? 



R0BLET said:


> Junkie :lol:


Hahahahaha that's my gear for the whole year :whistling:

That may be a lie.


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> Right so I have ordered most of my blast.....
> 
> 20 x Cidos
> 
> 1 x NP - Test E
> 
> 3 x Pharma Proviron
> 
> 2 x Pharma HCG 5000iu
> 
> 1 x NP Tren E
> 
> 1 x Pharma Adex
> 
> Oh and some Hyge kits are coming tomorrow too
> 
> Looking in to the fast acting slin now.


Nice mate, keeping it simple


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> Nice mate, keeping it simple


Definitely mate, all turned up today, will take some pics later


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night still on cruise:

*Flat Bench:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 7 or 8 - felt all over the place for some reason.

110kg x 12

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

*Weighted Dips:*

12 x bodyweight plus 20kg

10 x bodyweight plus 30kg

10 x bodyweight plus 30kg

*Incline Flye's:*

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 10 - super slow negatives.

*Incline Hammer Press:*

Very light, just did this really to pump the chest right out and contract it fully with weight very controlled:

50kg x 15

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

Done, should be jabbing tonight


----------



## bigchickenlover

Massive!!


----------



## Chelsea

Forgot to put this up, post poopies and p1ss 7am 07.01.14


----------



## Bad Alan

How you doing big phil?

Happy new year mate and all that jazz 

get a couple recent pics up for start of blast.You know we all want some boobie pics!!

Want to see you take off during this cycle so get some food packed in and don't worry about the abs! The drugs will keep the fat off.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> How you doing big phil?
> 
> Happy new year mate and all that jazz
> 
> get a couple recent pics up for start of blast.You know we all want some boobie pics!!
> 
> Want to see you take off during this cycle so get some food packed in and don't worry about the abs! The drugs will keep the fat off.


Im good little Alan  happy new year to you too mate 

Im gonna do some pics tonight so I have a clear starting point, I shall be searching for the best light availably to stand under :lol:

I wanna take off too mate, I feel I have learnt a lot recently especially diet wise about timing and things and I really feel with the new gym (that I have been at since Aug) and the good training partner I have I will be able to get to where I want to be.

Hopefully the drugs will keep the fat off, although now I am back at work at least 2 mornings a week I will be doing cardio by walking the dog which will be fasted and sometimes at night I take her out as well if the weather is ok so at least there is some cardio in there too and its quite a pace I walk her at which definitely helps in the gym as im no where near as out of breath as I used to be inbetween sets.

Cycle starts tonight 

You still think 4ius post workout for Hyge is best right?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Im good little Alan  happy new year to you too mate
> 
> Im gonna do some pics tonight so I have a clear starting point, I shall be searching for the best light availably to stand under :lol:
> 
> I wanna take off too mate, I feel I have learnt a lot recently especially diet wise about timing and things and I really feel with the new gym (that I have been at since Aug) and the good training partner I have I will be able to get to where I want to be.
> 
> Hopefully the drugs will keep the fat off, although now I am back at work at least 2 mornings a week I will be doing cardio by walking the dog which will be fasted and sometimes at night I take her out as well if the weather is ok so at least there is some cardio in there too and its quite a pace I walk her at which definitely helps in the gym as im no where near as out of breath as I used to be inbetween sets.
> 
> Cycle starts tonight
> 
> You still think 4ius post workout for Hyge is best right?


Yea sure is mate that's when I would use it  would love to see even just pre workout slin in there and a nailed peri workout nutrition protocol!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yea sure is mate that's when I would use it  would love to see even just pre workout slin in there and a nailed *peri *workout nutrition protocol!


I can have all the nandos you recommend mate 

Was thinking about post workout fast acting slin but im still very worried about the whole thing haha.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I can have all the nandos you recommend mate
> 
> Was thinking about post workout fast acting slin but im still very worried about the whole thing haha.


Pre workout with gh post will mean very little fat gain and really helps recovery so you can hammer yourself even harder in the gym. Post workout is easy too though as you probably hit the required carbs already....

No need to worry at all, simple rules to follow and it's not really much of a danger at all.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Pre workout with gh post will mean very little fat gain and really helps recovery so you can hammer yourself even harder in the gym. Post workout is easy too though as you probably hit the required carbs already....
> 
> No need to worry at all, simple rules to follow and it's not really much of a danger at all.


Does worry me but every person I speak to seems to say its actually quite safe.

Once taking the slin post workout how quickly do you need to eat? I usually have just a whey shake post workout then about an hr later eat a pro/carb meal.


----------



## Chelsea

So everything turned up 

Before anyone asks there's 10vials in each box of cidos:



Some swabs as well from a chick that I know who is a nurse.... Happy days


----------



## Chelsea

Here's the pic the right way up haha:


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Forgot to put this up, post poopies and p1ss 7am 07.01.14
> 
> View attachment 143381


They are some strange looking big toes!!


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> So everything turned up
> 
> Before anyone asks there's 10vials in each box of cidos:
> 
> View attachment 143384
> View attachment 143385
> 
> 
> Some swabs as well from a chick that I know who is a nurse.... Happy days


When I brought a load of cidos back from Egypt I could only get 5 in a box? Mind you I'd padded each end out with cotton wool lol


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> They are some strange looking big toes!!


What's your beef with my toes?



C.Hill said:


> When I brought a load of cidos back from Egypt I could only get 5 in a box? Mind you I'd padded each end out with cotton wool lol


No cotton wool mate, all came in a box so no need for the cotton wool taking up valuable drug space


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> What's your beef with my toes


Big big toes = Big chest:thumb: so i've been told


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Big big toes = Big chest:thumb: so i've been told


Sounds about right to me


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> What's your beef with my toes?
> 
> No cotton wool mate, all came in a box so no need for the cotton wool taking up valuable drug space


Nah they're lovely toes mate...really pretty.....


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Forgot to put this up, post poopies and p1ss 7am 07.01.14
> 
> View attachment 143381


Lol post poppies and p1ss...

Looks immediately post p1ss... Even a few drips on the floor...

Give it a good shake next time bud lol

Nice starting weight that tho mate

Should go over 18stn mark?


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol post poppies and p1ss...
> 
> Looks immediately post p1ss... Even a few drips on the floor...
> 
> Give it a good shake next time bud lol
> 
> Nice starting weight that tho mate
> 
> Should go over 18stn mark?


 :lol: does look suspiciously like that I agree but it isn't don't worry but thanks for the tips :beer:

I hope so mate, over the 18stone mark in the morning would be the ideal outcome of this cycle.


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking hell. 17.5 Jesus. So the aims about 9 or so lbs this cycle? You must be uncomfortable when over 18 stone but your quite tall arnt you?


----------



## TELBOR

Defo don't train lower body, even got skinny toes :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking hell. 17.5 Jesus. So the aims about 9 or so lbs this cycle? You must be uncomfortable when over 18 stone but your quite tall arnt you?


Yea I guess so mate, but 9lbs lean mass. 18stone is a little uncomfortable but only if its fat and water really, its trouble enough now tbh, things like finding clothes, putting on seat belts, fitting through door frames 



R0BLET said:


> Defo don't train lower body, even got skinny toes :lol:


 :lol: pr**k....lean toes!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Can imagine. 15 stone is uncomfortable to me.


----------



## Guest

When I touched 14st 6lbs on deca I was uncomfortable as hell.

Now I'm there and staying there I've got use to it.


----------



## Suprakill4

Spawn of Haney said:


> When I touched 14st 6lbs on deca I was uncomfortable as hell.
> 
> Now I'm there and staying there I've got use to it.


What height are you?


----------



## Guest

5'7 and a peanut lol


----------



## Chelsea

Sexy leg session: Started on the hack squat as leg press was busy but it was a really good change actually.

*Leg Extension Warm Up:*

49kg x 25 x 3 sets

*Hammy Curls Warm Up:*

3 sets x 20 reps x 35kg

*Hack Squat:*

50kg x 12

70kg x 12

90kg x 12

110kg x 10 - pb I think

*Leg Press:*

200kg x 12

250kg x 12

300kg x 12

350kg x 12 - all sets performed slow with no bounce or pause.

*Leg Extension:*

86kg x 12

91kg x 12

98kg x 11

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

25kg x 12

35kg x 12

45kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 12

65kg x 12 x 3 more sets - bit of cheating on the last few of these.

*Standing Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10 - couple cheated

*Incline Calf Raises:*

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12 - a few cheated

*Seated Calf Raises:*

45kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 12 - couple bounced

55kg x 12 - few more bounced

*Standing Calves:*

10 plates x 12 - hard set

9 plates x 12

9 plates x 12 - much more controlled as calves were fcked.

Intra workout was GoNutrition - iBCAA Berry Blast with 3 scoops Glutamine.

Post worktout was GoNutrition - Go Whey 80, 3 scoops Glutamine.

Great session and actually really enjoyed it even though it was horrible at the same time.


----------



## Suprakill4

Spawn of Haney said:


> 5'7 and a peanut lol


Lucky. Wish I wasn't as tall as 5ft 10!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Lucky. Wish I wasn't as tall as 5ft 10!


You're not tall......over 6ft is a mans height you fcking midget


----------



## infernal0988

Chelsea said:


> Sexy leg session: Started on the hack squat as leg press was busy but it was a really good change actually.
> 
> *Leg Extension Warm Up:*
> 
> 49kg x 25 x 3 sets
> 
> *Hammy Curls Warm Up:*
> 
> 3 sets x 20 reps x 35kg
> 
> *Hack Squat:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 10 - pb I think
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 200kg x 12
> 
> 250kg x 12
> 
> 300kg x 12
> 
> 350kg x 12 - all sets performed slow with no bounce or pause.
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 86kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 98kg x 11
> 
> *Seated Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 25kg x 12
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12 x 3 more sets - bit of cheating on the last few of these.
> 
> *Standing Single Leg Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 3 plates x 12
> 
> 4 plates x 10
> 
> 4 plates x 10 - couple cheated
> 
> *Incline Calf Raises:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12 - a few cheated
> 
> *Seated Calf Raises:*
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12 - couple bounced
> 
> 55kg x 12 - few more bounced
> 
> *Standing Calves:*
> 
> 10 plates x 12 - hard set
> 
> 9 plates x 12
> 
> 9 plates x 12 - much more controlled as calves were fcked.
> 
> Intra workout was GoNutrition - iBCAA Berry Blast with 3 scoops Glutamine.
> 
> Post worktout was GoNutrition - Go Whey 80, 3 scoops Glutamine.
> 
> Great session and actually really enjoyed it even though it was horrible at the same time.


Pretty damn impressive


----------



## Chelsea

infernal0988 said:


> Pretty damn impressive


Thanks mate, hammies are really coming along in side shots......still need work both quads and hams but its coming and im enjoying it plus my knees don't hurt anymore


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Lucky. Wish I wasn't as tall as 5ft 10!


No man wishes he was shorter..... f**got!

:lol:


----------



## infernal0988

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, hammies are really coming along in side shots......still need work both quads and hams but its coming and im enjoying it plus my knees don't hurt anymore


Love the type of isolation you do for them legs mate i struggle with leg development but i never give up. You got to take care of them knees they go the whole plot goes sideways.


----------



## Suprakill4

But you look much bigger when shorter as in width, delts width arms etc. an 18 inch arm on a 5ft 6 person will look huge compared to an 18 inch arm on someone over 6ft.


----------



## Chelsea

infernal0988 said:


> Love the type of isolation you do for them legs mate i struggle with leg development but i never give up. You got to take care of them knees they go the whole plot goes sideways.


Thanks mate, yea it was crucial for me as I was in a lot of pain during training and for days after so something had to be done so the 75 reps of extensions and 60 reps of hammies are vital


----------



## Queenie

Philip... Do you remember what your stage weight was at last two comps? (Or were they not weighed?) And how much LBM u put on between those comps?

x


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> But you look much bigger when shorter as in width, delts width arms etc. an 18 inch arm on a 5ft 6 person will look huge compared to an 18 inch arm on someone over 6ft.


But you look like an angry short pus$y if you're 5ft 6 with 18" guns.

6ft 2" is a real mans height.......Arnolds height


----------



## infernal0988

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, yea it was crucial for me as I was in a lot of pain during training and for days after so something had to be done so the 75 reps of extensions and 60 reps of hammies are vital


More reps over heavier weight & trying to stop direct pressure on your knees thats what i see in my mind that your trying to do if i am not mistaken ?


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> But you look like an angry short pus$y if you're 5ft 6 with 18" guns.
> 
> 6ft 2" is a real mans height.......Arnolds height


But then any thing under a 22inch gun at this height just looks like a lanky f**got...


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> But you look much bigger when shorter as in width, delts width arms etc. an 18 inch arm on a 5ft 6 person will look huge compared to an 18 inch arm on someone over 6ft.


Kieran we've spoken about this before. Stop it!!

Tall guys rule. Much more impressive physiques.

Btw... did u ever prove your love to William? He's been expecting pics or something, but so far, none.


----------



## Chelsea

infernal0988 said:


> More reps over heavier weight & trying to stop direct pressure on your knees thats what i see in my mind that your trying to do if i am not mistaken ?


More reps is always better mate for most things, I only go for heavier weights on muscle groups that have more fast twitch fibres in them but usually I will do a couple sets of perfect form with higher reps (12) first.


----------



## Queenie

big_jim_87 said:


> But then any thing under a 22inch gun at this height just looks like a lanky f**got...


Jim, sorry if this has been asked but are u competing this year?


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> But then any thing under a 22inch gun at this height just looks like a lanky f**got...


That's it...........im ordering some synthol :lol:



RXQueenie said:


> Kieran we've spoken about this before. Stop it!!
> 
> *Tall guys rule. Much more impressive physiques.*
> 
> Btw... did u ever prove your love to William? He's been expecting pics or something, but so far, none.


Spot on


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> Jim, sorry if this has been asked but are u competing this year?


Yea late in the yr like Oct/Nov unless any thing else takes my fancy.

You are to right?


----------



## Queenie

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea late in the yr like Oct/Nov unless any thing else takes my fancy.
> 
> You are to right?


Ukbff or different fed?

And yeah but aiming for mid year. Approx 17 weeks out at mo!


----------



## infernal0988

Chelsea said:


> More reps is always better mate for most things, I only go for heavier weights on muscle groups that have more fast twitch fibres in them but usually I will do a couple sets of perfect form with higher reps (12) first.


I vary alot i do 3 sets of warmups & 5x5 on compound movements like squats & bench and deads , then after about 3 weeks of that i will turn it around & only do high rep 10- 15 even 20 reps with moderately heavy weight.


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> Kieran we've spoken about this before. Stop it!!
> 
> Tall guys rule. Much more impressive physiques.
> 
> Btw... did u ever prove your love to William? He's been expecting pics or something, but so far, none.


In all seriousness if some one 5.10 and some one 5.5 hit the same level of development and both have sim shape then the 5.10 guy is more impressive...

But most taller guys come out with the same old bollox of its easier to fill out a smaller frame or if you took the smaller guys mass and spread it over the taller frame it would be smaller... But it just dnt work that way... Its about level of development and like I say once the taller guy hits same level they look more impressive... At least in real life on stage can be slightly diff... Lee priest was awesome and all of my fav bbers are under 6ft.

About 5.10 ish is the sweet spot for bbing


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea late in the yr like Oct/Nov unless any thing else takes my fancy.
> 
> You are to right?


Get Kieran to do it like he wants to and jump in Leeds ukbff with us lot


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> Ukbff or different fed?
> 
> And yeah but aiming for mid year. Approx 17 weeks out at mo!


Well my 3yr ukbff membership is up so Im using my freedom to have a feel about, will be doing nabba and see how that goes (class 4 lol) then depending on what goes on there maybe back to the ukbff for the stars...

But once the wedding and honeymoon are done Im free to do what ever show i fancy so could be a very busy yr really...

Not 100% set on any thing yet.


----------



## Queenie

big_jim_87 said:


> Well my 3yr ukbff membership is up so Im using my freedom to have a feel about, will be doing nabba and see how that goes (class 4 lol) then depending on what goes on there maybe back to the ukbff for the stars...
> 
> But once the wedding and honeymoon are done Im free to do what ever show i fancy so could be a very busy yr really...
> 
> Not 100% set on any thing yet.


A lot seem to be moving away from ukbff to try nabba etc. Was interested in your view on it.

Whens the big day?? I'm well behind!


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> Get Kieran to do it like he wants to and jump in Leeds ukbff with us lot


Not sure what we are doing yet...

Need a good consistent off season then assess.

What ever we do will be like a Niger assassin and you wnt know what's going on till we strike! Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Kieran we've spoken about this before. Stop it!!
> 
> Tall guys rule. Much more impressive physiques.
> 
> Btw... did u ever prove your love to William? He's been expecting pics or something, but so far, none.


Yes I'm just back from the tattooist!

I think it will look good when on stage on quad shots?


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes I'm just back from the tattooist!
> 
> I think it will look good when on stage on quad shots?


hahahahahah youre ****ing awesome  x


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Not sure what we are doing yet...
> 
> Need a good consistent off season then assess.
> 
> What ever we do will be like a Niger assassin and you wnt know what's going on till we strike! Lol


I don't want to compete this year I don't think by will re access nearer the time.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> hahahahahah youre ****ing awesome  x


I have got I love queenie on my willy, at least that's what I asked for but could only fit I love q on it.


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> A lot seem to be moving away from ukbff to try nabba etc. Was interested in your view on it.
> 
> Whens the big day?? I'm well behind!


16th march... I have constant neck and jaw ache... Smile and nod, smile and nod with the occasional yes dear lol.

I'll never turn my back on ukbff all together.

Have to say Im a very frustrated with the fitness side...

Nabba is looking like the die hard bbing fed atm and ukbff a joke...

Lots are jumping ship and the standard last yr was an all time low imo and the finals was the lowest standard iv seen.

Maybe it was a flook yr and all the freaks are taking time off but wasn't impressed at finals at all this yr... Oh the Jr class impressed me and that's it...

They should make a sub section or associate fed for fitness side and have its own day but not gonna happen and it drags the day out so much.

Just imo


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes I'm just back from the tattooist!
> 
> I think it will look good when on stage on quad shots?


Hahaha


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I have got I love queenie on my willy, at least that's what I asked for but could only fit I love q on it.


Thanks for the pic of this!


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> I have got I love queenie on my willy, at least that's what I asked for but could only fit I love q on it.


It's the thought that counts 



big_jim_87 said:


> 16th march... I have constant neck and jaw ache... Smile and nod, smile and nod with the occasional yes dear lol.
> 
> I'll never turn my back on ukbff all together.
> 
> Have to say Im a very frustrated with the fitness side...
> 
> Nabba is looking like the die hard bbing fed atm and ukbff a joke...
> 
> Lots are jumping ship and the standard last yr was an all time low imo and the finals was the lowest standard iv seen.
> 
> Maybe it was a flook yr and all the freaks are taking time off but wasn't impressed at finals at all this yr... Oh the Jr class impressed me and that's it...
> 
> They should make a sub section or associate fed for fitness side and have its own day but not gonna happen and it drags the day out so much.
> 
> Just imo


There are already feds that cater for the 'fitness' physiques. Ukbff meant to be a bodybuilding fed but it really doesnt seem like it at mo.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Philip... Do you remember what your stage weight was at last two comps? (Or were they not weighed?) And how much LBM u put on between those comps?
> 
> x


Tbh I don't know the first comps weight but the NAC last year that I won I weighed 14st 13lbs backstage without any water inside me for 20hrs so about 95kg.

The first show I was no where near the level of condition I should have been so I wouldn't even want to know my stage weight haha.


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Tbh I don't know the first comps weight but the NAC last year that I won I weighed 14st 13lbs backstage without any water inside me for 20hrs so about 95kg.
> 
> The first show I was no where near the level of condition I should have been so I wouldn't even want to know my stage weight haha.


Cool! OK  Just being a nosey old bint. Be great to see u on stage again this year  With so many competing it'll be frickin awesome. Masses of support for all of you!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Cool! OK  Just being a nosey old bint. Be great to see u on stage again this year  With so many competing it'll be frickin awesome. Masses of support for all of you!


Thanks darlin  just all depends if im happy with my leg development this year and if im not and I don't feel ready then it will have to be next year but I do want to compete so I will do my best to get up there.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> I have got I love queenie on my willy, at least that's what I asked for but could only fit I love q on it.


I couldn't fit I LO so your lucky

But at 5.5 i couldn't fit I love queenie on my leg lol!


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Thanks darlin  just all depends if im happy with my leg development this year and if im not and I don't feel ready then it will have to be next year but I do want to compete so I will do my best to get up there.


You know I was there for your first show and imo u made fantastic progress between that and your second show on your legs (was only saying this to Will last night) - So be confident that u have made great changes and will continue to do so! I'm excited to see what u bring to the stage this year so stop being a pussy gimp x


----------



## big_jim_87

Phil are you a Mr yet?


----------



## Queenie

Between @Bad Alan, @Suprakill4 and @big_jim_87 - i've never felt so loved!!!! Biro on bodyparts says it ALL


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> You know I was there for your first show and imo u made fantastic progress between that and your second show on your legs (was only saying this to Will last night) - So be confident that u have made great changes and will continue to do so! I'm excited to see what u bring to the stage this year so stop being a pussy gimp x


Ahhh thanks  I hope I have made significant enough changes and hopefully that will sky rocket from tonight onwards as I shall be jabbing my first jab of my blast cycle 

:lol: that cracked me up........your my female parrot.


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Phil are you a Mr yet?


Ive always been a Mr mate.......how long you been a Mrs? :lol:

You talking classes? Last class I did (2nd show) was novice class - NAC


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Ahhh thanks  I hope I have made significant enough changes and hopefully that will sky rocket from tonight onwards as I shall be jabbing my first jab of my blast cycle
> 
> :lol: that cracked me up........your my female parrot.


I learnt from the best 

And wooo yay for blast day!

Will be following closely!


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Sexy leg session: Started on the hack squat as leg press was busy but it was a really good change actually.
> 
> *Leg Extension Warm Up:*
> 
> 49kg x 25 x 3 sets
> 
> *Hammy Curls Warm Up:*
> 
> 3 sets x 20 reps x 35kg
> 
> *Hack Squat:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 10 - pb I think
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 200kg x 12
> 
> 250kg x 12
> 
> 300kg x 12
> 
> 350kg x 12 - all sets performed slow with no bounce or pause.
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 86kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 98kg x 11
> 
> *Seated Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 25kg x 12
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12 x 3 more sets - bit of cheating on the last few of these.
> 
> *Standing Single Leg Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 3 plates x 12
> 
> 4 plates x 10
> 
> 4 plates x 10 - couple cheated
> 
> *Incline Calf Raises:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12 - a few cheated
> 
> *Seated Calf Raises:*
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12 - couple bounced
> 
> 55kg x 12 - few more bounced
> 
> *Standing Calves:*
> 
> 10 plates x 12 - hard set
> 
> 9 plates x 12
> 
> 9 plates x 12 - much more controlled as calves were fcked.
> 
> Intra workout was GoNutrition - iBCAA Berry Blast with 3 scoops Glutamine.
> 
> Post worktout was GoNutrition - Go Whey 80, 3 scoops Glutamine.
> 
> Great session and actually really enjoyed it even though it was horrible at the same time.


Wow that's a lot of volume! Do you hit complete failure on any exercises? How do you feel leaving the gym? I do 3 leg exercises and I'm a quivering mess leaving the gym lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Phil you should definately do it got loads of time but IMO get a coach on board now. Will help massively now you're hitting previous bw barriers.

Jim would be a good shout and no doubt bring you in peeled too. Want to see some sick condition on stage mate so prepare for pain 

Just look what's he's done with that pussy @Suprakill4 !


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Ahhh thanks  I hope I have made significant enough changes and hopefully that will sky rocket from tonight onwards as I shall be jabbing my first jab of my blast cycle
> 
> :lol: that cracked me up........your my female parrot.


You're all she would talk about mate! Phil this phil that


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Phil you should definately do it got loads of time but IMO get a coach on board now. Will help massively now you're hitting previous bw barriers.
> 
> Jim would be a good shout and no doubt bring you in peeled too. Want to see some sick condition on stage mate so prepare for pain
> 
> Just look what's he's done with that pussy @Suprakill4 !


I ALMOST look like I train now lol.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I learnt from the best
> 
> And wooo yay for blast day!
> 
> Will be following closely!


Was that a pun on Will's name? If so well played but I don't think it was 

And yes you did learn from the best 



C.Hill said:


> Wow that's a lot of volume! Do you hit complete failure on any exercises? How do you feel leaving the gym? I do 3 leg exercises and I'm a quivering mess leaving the gym lol


Well I didn't have a spot on Hacks Squat so couldn't get stuck but pretty much almost a lot of the final reps on the last couple sets were rest pauses and long ones at that.

Quads were pulsating by the time I started hammys, think I am just used to the volume now although I still get that thing that when you bend down to pick up your shaker your standing leg gives way haha.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Ahhh thanks  I hope I have made significant enough changes and hopefully that will sky rocket from tonight onwards as I shall be jabbing my first jab of my blast cycle
> 
> :lol: that cracked me up........your my female parrot.


Me too !!!!!!!! Being natty is fcuking boring so in the aas goes tonight


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> You're all she would talk about mate! Phil this phil that


It was relevant to the conversation!

And my favourite topic for night time talking is quad development so hush, u!  xxx


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> You're all she would talk about mate! Phil this phil that


Im like a BB Celeb....I don't blame her this face and body.......what a combo :lol:



Suprakill4 said:


> I ALMOST look like I train now lol.


No one believes that :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> It was relevant to the conversation!
> 
> And my favourite topic for night time talking is quad development so hush, u!  xxx


I agree it was;

Will; "Hi, you ok?"

Claire; "Omg have you seen phil might be posting pictures at the start of his blast!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Im like a BB Celeb....I don't blame her this face and body.......what a combo :lol:
> 
> No one believes that :lol:


Mate I don't blame you. It's only natural. I would


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> I agree it was;
> 
> Will; "Hi, you ok?"
> 
> Claire; "Omg have you seen phil might be posting pictures at the start of his blast!!!!!!!!!"


Omg this cracked me up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Bad Alan said:


> Mate I don't blame you. It's only natural. I would


I would too don't worry.......although bare in mind im an aggressive soon to be Tren induced power top :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> I have constant neck and jaw ache...


G4P?

:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Ive always been a Mr mate.......how long you been a Mrs? :lol:
> 
> You talking classes? Last class I did (2nd show) was novice class - NAC


So your sarky answer was just to take the emphasis off of the fact your yet to comp with the big boys?

Lol cvnt


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> G4P?
> 
> :lol:


You couldn't afford me buddy

This how i pay for my bbing life style.


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> So your sarky answer was just to take the emphasis off of the fact your yet to comp with the big boys?
> 
> Lol cvnt


 :lol: of course.

In all honesty mate, ive only competed twice but I got personally invited back to compete in the Mr classes at the NAC which was rather nice


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> You couldn't afford me buddy
> 
> This how i pay for my bbing life style.


What's 200iu of gh get me.....

:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> What's 200iu of gh get me.....
> 
> :lol:


Generic-hand job

Hyge-bj

Pharma-Im yours for the night and will clean your house n do the ironing next morning before i go.


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Generic-hand job
> 
> Hyge-bj
> 
> Pharma-Im yours for the night and will clean your house n do the ironing next morning before i go.


Blowjob it is for me then.....when you available? You better swallow!


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Generic-hand job
> 
> Hyge-bj
> 
> Pharma-Im yours for the night and will clean your house n do the ironing next morning before i go.


Pharma option please. I'll PM you my address


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> :lol: of course.
> 
> In all honesty mate, ive only competed twice but I got personally invited back to compete in the Mr classes at the NAC which was rather nice


Nac is a good standard once you comp internationally.

The Nac uni was real high standard.

I only ask as iv have only ever competed as a Mr, 1st show was Mr.u80k.

So ukbff 1st timer, NAC novice (is that like 1st or inter?)

I thought you have done 3 shows?


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Blowjob it is for me then.....when you available? You better swallow!


That's an extra 10-20ml of ten

Depends how big of a load


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Pharma option please. I'll PM you my address


Eagerly awaiting pm


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Nac is a good standard once you comp internationally.
> 
> The Nac uni was real high standard.
> 
> I only ask as iv have only ever competed as a Mr, 1st show was Mr.u80k.
> 
> So ukbff 1st timer, NAC novice (is that like 1st or inter?)
> 
> I thought you have done 3 shows?


I know you weren't being ar$ey mate don't worry. Nah just the 2 shows I have a 50% win rate haha.

NAC Novice was for anyone who had competed already but less than 10 times I think.


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> That's an extra 10-20ml of ten
> 
> Depends how big of a load


I'll do an Organon 5000iu kit the morning of the blowie so I better bring the 20ml of Tren :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> I know you weren't being ar$ey mate don't worry. Nah just the 2 shows I have a 50% win rate haha.
> 
> NAC Novice was for anyone who had competed already but less than 10 times I think.


For some reason I had it in my head you done a nabba on sat then ukbff on sun in 2012 then Nac 2013... No idea where i got that from... I do make things up tho lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> I'll do an Organon 5000iu kit the morning of the blowie so I better bring the 20ml of Tren :lol:


Ok so I'll skip breakfast

Just like to plan ahead that's all...

Plan ahead of head lol!


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> For some reason I had it in my head you done a nabba on sat then ukbff on sun in 2012 then Nac 2013... No idea where i got that from... I do make things up tho lol


I think it was because I was initially going to do both but luckily decided against it.



big_jim_87 said:


> Ok so I'll skip breakfast
> 
> Just like to plan ahead that's all...
> 
> Plan ahead of head lol!


 :lol: wise


----------



## Chelsea

Leg doms are kicking in nicely and my chest is fcking sore from Monday so its safe to say I am pretty uncomfortable and pretty tired also. Rest day today though which is nice 

Also in case anyone missed it I will jabbing tonight as Wednesday is always a rest day and Sunday so a Wed/Sun protocol of Test and Tren shall be done, both rest days so have plenty of time.

Will also do my HCG shots on Wednesday too.

May start MT2 again as I have some at home as well, first cycle without orals too.


----------



## Chelsea

So I was about to jab last night to kick off the blast and basically.......I had an argument with the gf instead and took myself out of the flat before I kicked her face in.

So im jabbing tonight.

Beginning to think ive had enough of this sh1t (the gf no bodybuilding).


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> So I was about to jab last night to kick off the blast and basically.......I had an argument with the gf instead and took myself out of the flat before I kicked her face in.
> 
> So im jabbing tonight.
> 
> Beginning to think ive had enough of this sh1t (the gf no bodybuilding).


Lol sounds like me. I've ripped a needle out my arm and chucked it at the wall before because she wasn't doing it right how I had told her countless times and was ripping my delt to pieces lol. But last night she done it perfect, 2ml np test 400 in delt and no pip thank god.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol sounds like me. I've ripped a needle out my arm and chucked it at the wall before because she wasn't doing it right how I had told her countless times and was ripping my delt to pieces lol. But last night she done it perfect, 2ml np test 400 in delt and no pip thank god.


She wasn't jabbing me.....she was just being a cnut!

Good news on no pip as I may get some midway through this cycle.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> She wasn't jabbing me.....she was just being a cnut!
> 
> Good news on no pip as I may get some midway through this cycle.


Yeah. She acts up every dab day usually and we end up arguing lol.

I'm dreading the cycle to be honest, watching Texas chainsaw massacre last night j found that subconsciously I was thrusting my hips at the slightest sight of t1ts. Gonna be terrible on cycle


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah. She acts up every dab day usually and we end up arguing lol.
> 
> I'm dreading the cycle to be honest, watching Texas chainsaw massacre last night j found that subconsciously I was thrusting my hips at the slightest sight of t1ts. Gonna be terrible on cycle


Hahahahaha.....you were horny watching Texas Chainsaw Massacre? You sick fck!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Bin her


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Bin her


She's going the right way for it!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> She's going the right way for it!


Best give your tenant notice lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Will also do my HCG shots on Wednesday too..


1,000iu per week?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Best give your tenant notice lol


Haha no sh1t! Im sure it will be fine but she keeps annoying me at the moment, she's great at it!



Juic3Up said:


> 1,000iu per week?


Yes mate.


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Bin her


shes a doll, ill have her!


----------



## Queenie

Email incoming x


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> shes a doll, ill have her!


Yea.....a Chucky Doll!!

You've got one haven't you?



RXQueenie said:


> Email incoming x


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Yea.....a Chucky Doll!!
> 
> You've got one haven't you?


Yeah, ill do swapsies though...


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Yea.....a Chucky Doll!!
> 
> You've got one haven't you?


He has a livin doll


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Yeah, ill do swapsies though...


I need a test drive of yours first mate :whistling:


----------



## NorthernSoul

i wish she was a doll. naggin ****!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> I need a test drive of yours first mate :whistling:


haha year ago i would of hesitated but take her for free if you want!


----------



## NorthernSoul

thats the boss on new year eve...start at 50quid shall we?


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> haha year ago i would of hesitated but take her for free if you want!





Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 143477
> 
> 
> thats the boss on new year eve...start at 50quid shall we?


Sweet, looks nice mate. £50 done deal....I think I have your address don't I :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Hahha yes i think you do, just dont touch my protein under the stairs!

Love her really haha. She was searching "GHRP2" the other night on my laptop and a link on google led her to uk muscle...i was like :blink: SHIIITTT!! was gna pretend fake a heart attack to get her off it


----------



## Jabmaan

You ****ing rock, good luck with the future and I really hope you succeed in all your goals!


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Hahha yes i think you do, just dont touch my protein under the stairs!
> 
> Love her really haha. She was searching "GHRP2" the other night on my laptop and a link on google led her to uk muscle...i was like :blink: SHIIITTT!! was gna pretend fake a heart attack to get her off it


This cracked me up :lol:

I'll bend her over the tub of protein then we'll both have a post sex shake in anticipation of round 2 :beer:



Jabmaan said:


> You ****ing rock, good luck with the future and I really hope you succeed in all your goals!


This may have cracked me up more :lol: :lol:

Thanks though mate although im not sure who you are?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> This cracked me up :lol:
> 
> I'll bend her over the tub of protein then we'll both have a post sex shake in anticipation of round 2 :beer:


Oh she'd love that ha saves me a job!

Btw, you did GHRP2 + CJC? Did my first pin last night...

Don't know how long it takes to kick in or anything, maybe a week I would of thought but I got REALLY hungry feeling an hour after the jab. Down my protein shake in like 10 seconds and wanted more, hands felt numbish tingly cold and my forehead started sweating. I know hungers one of the sides but didn't know it could hit me that fast.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 143477
> 
> 
> thats the boss on new year eve...start at 50quid shall we?


Would bang


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Oh she'd love that ha saves me a job!
> 
> Btw, you did GHRP2 + CJC? Did my first pin last night...
> 
> Don't know how long it takes to kick in or anything, maybe a week I would of thought but I got REALLY hungry feeling an hour after the jab. Down my protein shake in like 10 seconds and wanted more, hands felt numbish tingly cold and my forehead started sweating. I know hungers one of the sides but didn't know it could hit me that fast.


Where you get the peps from? GHRP 2 usually doesn't give much hunger that's more associated with GHRP 6.



R0BLET said:


> Would bang


 :lol: 2's up? There is free protein on offer too......better be GN


----------



## cas

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 143477
> 
> 
> thats the boss on new year eve...start at 50quid shall we?


Very pretty


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: 2's up? There is free protein on offer too......better be GN


 @Keeks can come too :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Yeah exactly, ghrp-6 is the whole ghrelin hormone release but ghrp-2 does have some but not as much. Was just curious as too why I got some sides as soon as I jabbed it.

It's GN  . Nice and cheap. Chris said that jammie dodger flavour and blueberry cheesecake are good so they might be my next haul! The peps..erm forget which website it was on now, think it was pure peptides uk.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> @Keeks can come too :lol:


GN protein, not sure about that, but other than that count me in!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> GN protein, not sure about that, but other than that count me in!


Excellent :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> @Keeks can come too :lol:





Keeks said:


> GN protein, not sure about that, but other than that count me in!





R0BLET said:


> Excellent :beer:


How did I miss all this.......I cant wait......i'll cruise down when I get my new motor


----------



## Chelsea

Quick update......im sore as fck still!!

Chest is sore to touch and legs are even worse today! Back tonight so its gonna be tough.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> How did I miss all this.......I cant wait......i'll cruise down when I get my new motor


Cruise up spastic


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha.....you were horny watching Texas Chainsaw Massacre? You sick fck!! :lol:


Wouldn't you be?


----------



## C.Hill

Juic3Up said:


> It's GN  . Nice and cheap. Chris said that jammie dodger flavour and blueberry cheesecake are good so they might be my next haul! The peps..erm forget which website it was on now, think it was pure peptides uk.


And the only person I know called chris on here is an absolute don so I take it your talking about me  them flavours are beautiful! Especially mixed with bowl of oats!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Wouldn't you be?


Hmmm.......touché


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> Wouldn't you be?


Thats a different version to the one I've seen... :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> Thats a different version to the one I've seen... :thumb:


It's the new 2013 one. The main actress is even better!!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Excellent :beer:


Nympho midget mode engaged!!! :bounce: 



Chelsea said:


> How did I miss all this.......I cant wait......i'll cruise down when I get my new motor


Ooooh, you gonna take me for a ride?! Then you can show me your new car.  :tongue:


----------



## NorthernSoul

C.Hill said:


> And the only person I know called chris on here is an absolute don so I take it your talking about me  them flavours are beautiful! Especially mixed with bowl of oats!


Aye matey! The only christof i know on here ha.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ooooh, you gonna take me for a ride?! Then you can show me your new car.  :tongue:


The only thing you'll ride is his micro penis


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> The only thing you'll ride is his micro penis


Well they do say good things come in small packages and also, micro pigs are cute.....failing those two theories, micro peni$ed **** beast might have to get ditched and its just us again :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Well they do say good things come in small packages and also, micro pigs are cute.....failing those two theories, micro peni$ed **** beast might have to get ditched and its just us again :lol:


Phil's penis is disabled, he can explain! 

Always just us 2 :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Phil's penis is disabled, he can explain!
> 
> Always just us 2 :lol:


 :lol: What have you done to it??? If you can break a peni$, you stay away from me! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

^^^^ Not that I have a peni$ I might add. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> ^^^^ Not that I have a peni$ I might add. :lol:


PMSL. I think we would have noticed by now


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. I think we would have noticed by now


Unless I'm the one with the micro peni$?! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Which I'm not!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Unless I'm the one with the micro peni$?! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Which I'm not!!!!!


You'll have to prove it I'm afraid, full glute spread please


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> You'll have to prove it I'm afraid, full glute spread please


 :blush: Erm, not right now, micro peni$ has gone all shy.


----------



## Chelsea

What the fck has been going on in here since I've been training??? :lol:

@Keeks if you have a micro penis I'd really like to know in advance!

@R0BLET my penis isn't disabled if anything it's a genetic beast.... Like Ronnie 

Keeks yes you can come for a "ride" when I get it.... I reckon you could just about bend over the bonet.... If I bring along a step ladder :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

On another note.... The blast begins:



3ml pharma test - Cidos - Test E


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> On another note.... The blast begins:
> 
> View attachment 143496
> View attachment 143497
> 
> 
> 3ml pharma test - Cidos - Test E


Day two of my cycle and I've done a jab both days and sticking to cycle still!!!!! Woooo!!! Usually I would've got fed up of jabbing after day 1 and put it off for a week lol. You started now then?


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> On another note.... The blast begins:
> 
> View attachment 143496
> View attachment 143497
> 
> 
> 3ml pharma test - Cidos - Test E


Poor excuse of a 'blast'.


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> Poor excuse of a 'blast'.


Exactly this!!!!!!!!!!!! More like a cruise the fcuking pussy.

Queue the answers like 'i don't need loads of gear to be massive' or 'I'm scared to use more than this because my chest might outgrow my house'

Cvnt.


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Poor excuse of a 'blast'.





Suprakill4 said:


> Exactly this!!!!!!!!!!!! More like a cruise the fcuking pussy.
> 
> Queue the answers like 'i don't need loads of gear to be massive' or 'I'm scared to use more than this because my chest might outgrow my house'
> 
> Cvnt.


You bunch if pricks :lol:

It's only the first jab, I will be doing another one on Sunday which will be and other ml of test and 2ml Tren.

So totals for the week will be:

1g Cido Test E

400mg NP Tren E 

And my chest is probably bigger than your house already


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> What the fck has been going on in here since I've been training??? :lol:
> 
> @Keeks if you have a micro penis I'd really like to know in advance!
> 
> @R0BLET my penis isn't disabled if anything it's a genetic beast.... Like Ronnie
> 
> Keeks yes you can come for a "ride" when I get it.... I reckon you could just about bend over the bonet.... If I bring along a step ladder :lol:


No micro peni$ here, much to the disappointment of @R0BLET He will just have to enjoy your disabled one.  So gtg with that step ladder! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> No micro peni$ here, much to the disappointment of @R0BLET He will just have to enjoy your disabled one.  So gtg with that step ladder! :thumbup1:


Ill prep the ladder.... Rob is not using my penis for anything though!!

Can you turn up wearing the Dr Evil silver suit him and mini me wears?


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> You bunch if pricks :lol:
> 
> It's only the first jab, I will be doing another one on Sunday which will be and other ml of test and 2ml Tren.
> 
> So totals for the week will be:
> 
> 1g Cido Test E
> 
> 400mg NP Tren E
> 
> And my chest is probably bigger than your house already


You would actually be uncomfortable in my apartment mate. I can barely fit in the bath you would have no chance.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> You would actually be uncomfortable in my apartment mate. I can barely fit in the bath you would have no chance.


Must be a fckin tiny bath if you're struggling :lol:

*no leg comments please


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Ill prep the ladder.... Rob is not using my penis for anything though!!
> 
> Can you turn up wearing the Dr Evil silver suit him and mini me wears?


I'm not verne!!!!! Micro peni$ has come back! :angry: Pervert!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Must be a fckin tiny bath if you're struggling :lol:
> 
> *no leg comments please


Haha. Funny you say that. There's loads of room either side of me for my upper body but it is legs that don't fit that well hahaha. I just go in at an angle.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> On another note.... The blast begins:
> 
> View attachment 143496
> View attachment 143497
> 
> 
> 3ml pharma test - Cidos - Test E


Counterfeit

Srs

:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. Funny you say that. There's loads of room either side of me for my upper body but it is legs that don't fit that well hahaha. I just go in at an angle.


Fit in a bath you're having a lath! Thank fcuk for hotels:thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

sxbarnes said:


> Fit in a bath you're having a lath! Thank fcuk for hotels:thumb:


I fit in a bath... Length ways lol


----------



## sxbarnes

big_jim_87 said:


> I fit in a bath... Length ways lol


You mean side ways:thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> I fit in a bath... Length ways lol


You'd probably fit in a sink you fcking midget


----------



## Chelsea

Woke up with zero pip from the 3ml shot and I am also no bigger than last night................must be bunk

:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> You'd probably fit in a sink you fcking midget


pmsl:beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Woke up with zero pip from the 3ml shot and I am also no bigger than last night................must be bunk
> 
> :lol:


May as well end it now mate 

On another note, how long you been lifting mate? Forgot :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> May as well end it now mate
> 
> On another note, how long you been lifting mate? Forgot :lol:


That's what I was thinking.

Erm I think I started lifting weights at 17 in a school gym that had 4 machines haha, after a month or so I was maxing them out even though my best mate was a big lad, he was 6ft 4 and 19 stone at 17!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Ampules **** me off. Vials all the way.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> Erm I think I started lifting weights at 17 in a school gym that had 4 machines haha, after a month or so I was maxing them out even though my best mate was a big lad, he was 6ft 4 and 19 stone at 17!!


So what your saying is I need 12 years training behind me to get to your size lol

Pmsl, was he just a fat fùck ?


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Ampules **** me off. Vials all the way.


Thought id try it for a change mate, little experiment then switch to UGL test midway.



R0BLET said:


> So what your saying is I need 12 years training behind me to get to your size lol
> 
> Pmsl, was he just a fat fùck ?


Hahaha you need more like 22 years plus a few litres of Tren to get to my size :lol:

He was a large set lad but a legend and carried it well.....not like that fat fck @Suprakill4


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Thought id try it for a change mate, little experiment then switch to UGL test midway.
> 
> Hahaha you need more like 22 years plus a few litres of Tren to get to my size :lol:
> 
> He was a large set lad but a legend and carried it well.....not like that fat fck @Suprakill4


Well I would jump back on but some nob says I shouldn't 

@Suprakill4 is getting fat isn't he :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Well I would jump back on but some nob says I shouldn't
> 
> @Suprakill4 is getting fat isn't he :lol:


Its 'knob' not "nob" you illiterate tosspot :lol:

Yea well fat, he holds most his fat in his legs that's why they look big but actually he has Flamingo like muscle mass


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Its 'knob' not "nob" you illiterate tosspot :lol:
> 
> Yea well fat, he holds most his fat in his legs that's why they look big but actually he has Flamingo like muscle mass


No.... You are a nob, as in a gentleman's meat 

Pmsl and he wishes he was shorter :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Flamingo


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> No.... You are a nob, as in a gentleman's meat
> 
> Pmsl and he wishes he was shorter :lol:


Its still knob!!!

Hahaha dem height losses :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Its 'knob' not "nob" you illiterate tosspot :lol:
> 
> Yea well fat, he holds most his fat in his legs that's why they look big but actually he has Flamingo like muscle mass


I know I can't believe how fat they are. I would love massive quads that are lean non stop and have veins all over them......oh wait.........I do.


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> Flamingo


Big upper body, skinny little legs. Hmmmmmm kinda reminds me of someone but can't think who. Can you?

Lmao.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I know I can't believe how fat they are. I would love massive quads that are lean non stop and have veins all over them......oh wait.........I do.


 @RXQueenie


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Big upper body, skinny little legs. Hmmmmmm kinda reminds me of someone but can't think who. Can you?
> 
> Lmao.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> @RXQueenie


NSFW NSFW!!!!!!

Lol xx

What happened to the tattoo @Suprakill4??


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> NSFW NSFW!!!!!!
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> What happened to the tattoo @Suprakill4??


This pic was weeks ago.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> This pic was weeks ago.


Oh... well you can never see enough quaddage. Cheered up my Friday for sure.


----------



## NorthernSoul

quaddage lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> You'd probably fit in a sink you fcking midget


Hahahaha

Best was to clean the dishes is to get in with em


----------



## Chelsea

Good day of eating today mix of red meat and chicken with moderate-low carbs, trying to watch the timings of what I am eating to get the most benefit.

Shoulders tonight so lets hope that 3ml of test means that I press the 65kg dumbells for reps, if not.......bunk


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Good day of eating today mix of red meat and chicken with moderate-low carbs, trying to watch the timings of what I am eating to get the most benefit.
> 
> Shoulders tonight so lets hope that 3ml of test means that I press the 65kg dumbells for reps, if not.......bunk


Defo bunk, pin some mtren


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Defo bunk, pin some mtren


Will do, 1m every hr for 10 weeks right?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Will do, 1m every hr for 10 weeks right?


Correct, left ball.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Correct, left ball.


Just having my pre workout poopies and saw this!! Fckin epic how good he looks!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Just having my pre workout poopies and saw this!! Fckin epic how good he looks!!
> 
> View attachment 143537


That is an awesome picture! What a legend.


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> That is an awesome picture! What a legend.


Think its been slightly shopped?


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Think its been slightly shopped?


* Jim walks in..... Shatters my dreams.

:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> * Jim walks in..... Shatters my dreams.
> 
> :lol:


Well im not 100% but dnt remember Yates being quite that freaky...


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Well im not 100% but dnt remember Yates being quite that freaky...


Hmm, I hope not lol

Lats look crazy!!


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Hmm, I hope not lol
> 
> Lats look crazy!!


First thing I noticed! Never seen last so thick, gotta be edited a little?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> First thing I noticed! Never seen last so thick, gotta be edited a little?


I'd agree with Jim looking at the Lats more and more lol

One on our left looks "wrong".


----------



## Chelsea

I don't think it is shopped boys, here's the original:



He was the first true freak of our time!


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> I don't think it is shopped boys, here's the original:
> 
> View attachment 143550
> 
> 
> He was the first true freak of our time!


You seen the pic of him before he started training??,


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> You seen the pic of him before he started training??,


You mean this one?



This one is awesome, talk about progress:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 143551
> 
> 
> This one is awesome, talk about progress:
> 
> View attachment 143552


Gives me hope 

Now.... Where's the GH !!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Gives me hope
> 
> Now.... Where's the GH !!


Haha me too! It's arriving tomorrow mate


----------



## cas

Chelsea said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 143551
> 
> 
> This one is awesome, talk about progress:
> 
> View attachment 143552


Sorry but its photos like that which make me think its f#ck all to do with genetics. For size atleast.


----------



## Chelsea

cas said:


> Sorry but its photos like that which make me think its f#ck all to do with genetics. For size atleast.


You serious? Mate we basically all looked like that at some point but some of us (Dorian) could just look at a weight and he would get bigger, you might not be able to see the genetics in the first photo but you certainly can on stage.


----------



## Chelsea

Forgot to post this rather nice delivery from the guys @GoNutrition



Just polished off a shake with 3 scoops glutamine and a protein cookie before bed


----------



## Suprakill4

Genetics definitely a part of it just like it is for people with certain bodyparts. Phil's cheat genetics are incredible, his legs genetics are pathetic. (Only kidding). I am the COMPLETE opposite. Good leg genetics and cheat resembles a fcuking childs, who has a pigeon chest, lives in Africa and eats a bowl of beans a week.


----------



## bail

cas said:


> Sorry but its photos like that which make me think its f#ck all to do with genetics. For size atleast.


He was very very clever though

Training wise good wise

And I imagine gear wise


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Genetics definitely a part of it just like it is for people with certain bodyparts. Phil's cheat genetics are incredible, his legs genetics are pathetic. (Only kidding). I am the COMPLETE opposite. Good leg genetics and cheat resembles a fcuking childs, who has a pigeon chest, lives in Africa and eats a bowl of beans a week.


You don't have the chest a child that eats mate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> He was very very clever though
> 
> Training wise good wise
> 
> And I imagine gear wise


Yep!!! So clued up, more than any bb'er I know.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> You don't have the chest a child that eats mate :lol:


This made me shed a tear.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha me too! It's arriving tomorrow mate


Druggy cùnt! 

How you running it then?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Druggy cùnt!
> 
> How you running it then?


Was thinking 4iu post workout mate. Ill post a pic of it shortly


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> This made me shed a tear.


This cracked me up :lol:

You know I'm only joking.....

Sort of


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Was thinking 4iu post workout mate. Ill post a pic of it shortly


And starting pics you fat cùnt


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> And starting pics you fat cùnt


I'll get some done tonight, I did have a few done in the gym but I felt I looked sh1t so deleted them!


----------



## Chelsea

Morning supps:

2 x GoNutrition - Ultiman

2 x GoNutrition - Vit D3 5000iu

1 x GoNutrition - Superba Krill Oil

1 x Glucosamine Sulphate

2 x Schering - Proviron


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I'll get some done tonight, I did have a few done in the gym but I felt I looked sh1t so deleted them!


Haha, I know what you mean. Mirror is a slag sometimes!


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Haha, I know what you mean. Mirror is a slag sometimes!


Mirrors don't lie Rob, if you're ugly you're ugly


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Mirrors don't lie Rob, if you're ugly you're ugly


This face could don billboards in time square I'll have you know!!

Advert for Aids


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> This face could don billboards in time square I'll have you know!!
> 
> Advert for Aids


You take it really well, must be why phil likes you so much


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> You take it really well, must be why phil likes you so much


Can't feel him tbh


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Can't feel him tbh


You can't feel me because you're numb from taking my massive beast!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You can't feel me because you're numb from taking my massive beast!


Up late again thinking about me mate


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Up late again thinking about me mate


Thinking about how you got that epic tan in your transformation photo.......something looks "fake" to me but I cant put my finger on it :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Thinking about how you got that epic tan in your transformation photo.......something looks "fake" to me but I cant put my finger on it :whistling:


You mean that epic spray tan! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You mean that epic spray tan! :lol:


That's exactly what I mean :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> That's exactly what I mean :lol: :lol: :lol:


They're great, takes 2 and half years to kick in but you gain 4st!!

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Quick training update.....my arms are in pieces from Saturday!!

*Tricep Push Downs V Bar:*

30kg x 15

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12 - PB didn't even feel that heavy!!

*Plate Loaded Dips:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 12

*Skulls:*

20kg x side x 12

25kg a side x 12

30kg a side x 7 - savage weight, basically failed but got a good 7.

*Reverse pull downs supersetted with overhand push downs:*

12plates x 12 both ways.

14plates x 12 both ways.

15plates x 12 both ways, rest pause on the overhand ones.

*Ez Curls:*

20kg x a side x 12

22.5kg a side x 10

27.5kg a side x 7 or 8 - was swinging quite a bit so left it at that.

*Hammer curls:*

3 sets x 12 reps on 17.5kg - much more controlled and slowed it down more.

*Incline Curls:*

10kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12 - horrendous set.

*Superman Curls:*

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 7 or 8

*Machine curls supersetted with reverse curls:*

7 plates x 12 + 7 plates x 12 x 3 sets

Did this workout on Saturday and my arms are so sore its unreal even my biceps, cant even tense them to pose which could be seen as a crime against humanity.......as people all over wont be able to see them flexed in all their glory!!


----------



## Chelsea

2nd meal:

230g chicken

170g rice

3/4 tin sweetcorn (because I forgot ketchup!!)


----------



## Chelsea

Forgot the pic:


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> 2nd meal:
> 
> 230g chicken
> 
> 170g rice
> 
> 3/4 tin sweetcorn (because I forgot ketchup!!)


Is that cooked weight chicken? What's the dry weight of your rice?


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Is that cooked weight chicken? What's the dry weight of your rice?


All cooked weight even the rice mate......I realise that makes it hard to tell how many carbs with the rice


----------



## big_jim_87

C.Hill said:


> Is that cooked weight chicken? What's the dry weight of your rice?


Rice usually some where around doubles in weight when cooked.

So its about 85g ish dry weight.

Im sure when Phil preps he'll weigh stuff before cooking.


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> All cooked weight even the rice mate......I realise that makes it hard to tell how many carbs with the rice


Impossible lol do you weigh all your rice up before cooking it?


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Rice usually some where around doubles in weight when cooked.
> 
> So its about 85g ish dry weight.
> 
> Im sure when Phil preps he'll weigh stuff before cooking.


Yep wont be making any mistakes with that one!



C.Hill said:


> Impossible lol do you weigh all your rice up before cooking it?


Nah mate, I should really, I just eye ball it and wack it in the rice cooker.


----------



## Chelsea

Off to do chest now, hoping the left shoulder feels more secure as its felt a little off last couple of weeks.


----------



## Chelsea

Jab time.

1ml Neuro Pharma Tren E

1ml Cidos


----------



## Chelsea

Quick gun shot before shower and post jab:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Quick gun shot before shower and post jab:
> 
> View attachment 143756


somethings money just cant buy...


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Quick gun shot before shower and post jab:
> 
> View attachment 143756


Get a hair cut you hippy!!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> somethings money just cant buy...


A new face?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Get a hair cut you hippy!!


Oi Im quite enjoying my longer style!! Still beautiful


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> A new face?


Why on earth would I need one?


----------



## Chelsea

Post, post workout meal, 6th solid one of the day:


----------



## Chelsea

Add a GN protein cookie and some milk to that too


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Quick gun shot before shower and post jab:
> 
> View attachment 143756


Where's my ass pics [email protected]??


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> View attachment 143764


I haven't seen a cookie in bloody months. Bloody low carb diet...


----------



## TELBOR

musclemate said:


> I haven't seen a cookie in bloody months. Bloody low carb diet...


And Phil hasn't seen his cock in months the fat fùck :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Where's my ass pics [email protected]??


You've gone full **** this morning!!! :lol: I shall do some tonight haha!



musclemate said:


> I haven't seen a cookie in bloody months. Bloody low carb diet...


Bad times mate, luckily this is a GoNutrition cookie so its not just a supermarket jobby packed full of sugar....was well good though (thought id rub that in).



R0BLET said:


> And Phil hasn't seen his cock in months the fat fùck :lol:


Mainly because its been buried in your mrs ar$e


----------



## TELBOR

You wish! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Did the 1ml Test and 1ml Neuro Pharma Tren E last night in the right delt and I am completely pip free, even got hit in the shoulder by a bird at work for calling her a gimp.

Very impressed.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Did the 1ml Test and 1ml Neuro Pharma Tren E last night in the right delt and I am completely pip free, even got hit in the shoulder by a bird at work for calling her a gimp.
> 
> Very impressed.


With her punch?


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night - took the weights a bit easier as my shoulder had been feeling a little off last couple of weeks:

*Flat Bench:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 10

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 12

110kg x 10

110kg x 10 - good couple spotted

60kg x 12 - drop set

*Weighted Dips:*

Extra 25kg x 12 x 3 sets, much more slow and controlled.

*Incline Flye's:*

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 10 - last 1 maybe 2 spotted.

*Finished with Hammer Incline Press:*

50kg x 15

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

Done.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> With her punch?


 :lol: idiot! Obviously......with her t1ts......I mean the gear.....the gear :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

200g chicken and 100g rice post legs.

Now just having these


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> 200g chicken and 100g rice post legs.
> 
> Now just having these
> 
> View attachment 143855
> View attachment 143856
> View attachment 143857


Reminds me I have some ribs in the freezer! NOM NOM NOM 

Enjoy fatty :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Reminds me I have some ribs in the freezer! NOM NOM NOM
> 
> Enjoy fatty :beer:


They're amazing mate, bit of a cheat for post legs!



Cheeky glass of milk too


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> They're amazing mate, bit of a cheat for post legs!
> 
> View attachment 143858
> 
> 
> Cheeky glass of milk too


"Milk is for babies" name that bodybuilder 

Yeah I love ribs mate, can't beat sticky fingers can you :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Gone....


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> "Milk is for babies" name that bodybuilder
> 
> Yeah I love ribs mate, can't beat sticky fingers can you :whistling:


Arnie was lying..... I txt him and asked him


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Arnie was lying..... I txt him and asked him


You text Hey Arnold ya bender :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You text Hey Arnold ya bender :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ok......im not sure if this Tren E is just super strong or I was just restless but fck me I woke up what seemed like on the hour every hour for a p1ss then at 4am I was wide awake, literally could not get back to sleep for the life of me.

Only done 1ml so that's 200mg Tren E but definitely noticed that I felt like I was radiating heat last night, I know small amounts of any drug that is injected becomes active almost immediately but due to the relatively low amount you don't notice however, this I definitely noticed, pinned it on Thursday.

Another shot tonight will be 2ml Cidos with 1ml NP Tren E.


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Ok......im not sure if this Tren E is just super strong or I was just restless but fck me I woke up what seemed like on the hour every hour for a p1ss then at 4am I was wide awake, literally could not get back to sleep for the life of me.
> 
> Only done 1ml so that's 200mg Tren E but definitely noticed that I felt like I was radiating heat last night, I know small amounts of any drug that is injected becomes active almost immediately but due to the relatively low amount you don't notice however, this I definitely noticed, pinned it on Thursday.
> 
> Another shot tonight will be 2ml Cidos with 1ml NP Tren E.


Bit scared too say what I think without being accused of owning a lab now lol but I agree only a couple of jabs in with NP tren e I was hotter and sweater at night and now wake up a few times a night!

You deadlifting again yet?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Ok......im not sure if this Tren E is just super strong or I was just restless but fck me I woke up what seemed like on the hour every hour for a p1ss then at 4am I was wide awake, literally could not get back to sleep for the life of me.
> 
> Only done 1ml so that's 200mg Tren E but definitely noticed that I felt like I was radiating heat last night, I know small amounts of any drug that is injected becomes active almost immediately but due to the relatively low amount you don't notice however, this I definitely noticed, pinned it on Thursday.
> 
> Another shot tonight will be 2ml Cidos with 1ml NP Tren E.


Haha, I get that on tren. Clock watching from about 4!!

Annoying as fùck.


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Bit scared too say what I think without being accused of owning a lab now lol but I agree only a couple of jabs in with NP tren e I was hotter and sweater at night and now wake up a few times a night!
> 
> You deadlifting again yet?


You're the owner aren't you? I knew it :lol:

Mate I couldn't believe it, I was just very warm sitting on the sofa with the heating off thinking......surely not already hahahaha!

Nah mate, might do some this Thurs for back.....what you reckon, still be able to pull 200kg?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Haha, I get that on tren. Clock watching from about 4!!
> 
> Annoying as fùck.


I never usually do? Maybe the sides get worse with age haha.

Either way I hit a pb last night so cant complain so early into cycle without orals.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I never usually do? Maybe the sides get worse with age haha.
> 
> Either way I hit a pb last night so cant complain so early into cycle without orals.


Well dosed I'd imagine going by the mtren and other stuff guys are using.

Haha! That's a great start. Orals are overrated - says the man on blue hearts


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Haha, I get that on tren. Clock watching from about 4!!
> 
> Annoying as fùck.


'Ah fúck work in 2.5 hours, better get some sleep...2 hours till work, better get some sleep...fcuk 1.5 hours till work now...nope fcuk it I'm getting up!'



Chelsea said:


> You're the owner aren't you? I knew it :lol:
> 
> Mate I couldn't believe it, I was just very warm sitting on the sofa with the heating off thinking......surely not already hahahaha!
> 
> Nah mate, might do some this Thurs for back.....what you reckon, still be able to pull 200kg?


Haha you got me! In fact as it's payday I may treat myself!

Yeah 100% mate that's lightweight! Just throw a plate on either side till you can't do no more lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Well dosed I'd imagine going by the mtren and other stuff guys are using.
> 
> Haha! That's a great start. Orals are overrated - says the man on blue hearts


Seems that way mate.

Haha blue hearts are epic, I just cant deal with appetite suppression.



C.Hill said:


> 'Ah fúck work in 2.5 hours, better get some sleep...2 hours till work, better get some sleep...fcuk 1.5 hours till work now...nope fcuk it I'm getting up!'
> 
> Haha you got me! In fact as it's payday I may treat myself!
> 
> Yeah 100% mate that's lightweight! Just throw a plate on either side till you can't do no more lol


 :lol: so true!!

Haha you mean throw on a plate either side until my spine falls out my ar$e!!?


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Seems that way mate.
> 
> Haha blue hearts are epic, I just cant deal with appetite suppression.
> 
> :lol: so true!!
> 
> Haha you mean throw on a plate either side until my spine falls out my ar$e!!?


Pretty much mate or your skinny back snaps I reckon you could pull 220 easy. Wasn't you hitting 260 before? Or is that someone else?


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Pretty much mate or your skinny back snaps I reckon you could pull 220 easy. Wasn't you hitting 260 before? Or is that someone else?


 :lol: yea ive done 260kg x 2..........please see below 






Fck just seen that was Dec 2012!! I haven't deadlifted in a year!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> :lol: yea ive done 260kg x 2..........please see below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fck just seen that was Dec 2012!! I haven't deadlifted in a year!!


I didn't even see you in this video? Just some bird with a nice 4ss walking about.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I didn't even see you in this video? Just some bird with a nice 4ss walking about.


Haha I didn't even notice that! Not even joking she made me hold her legs whilst she did back extensions in front of me on the seated calf machine knowing full well I was staring at her ar$e the whole time!! 

3 sets I spotted her for :thumb:

In cracking shape as well, did MMA too.


----------



## Guest

Suprakill4 said:


> I didn't even see you in this video? Just some bird with a nice 4ss walking about.


Lmao, his ugly mug spoils it I know.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Haha I didn't even notice that! Not even joking she made me hold her legs whilst she did back extensions in front of me on the seated calf machine knowing full well I was staring at her ar$e the whole time!!
> 
> 3 sets I spotted her for :thumb:
> 
> In cracking shape as well, did MMA too.


Lucky cvnt. Bet you could see nice little hamburger with them leggings!!


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> Lmao, his ugly mug spoils it I know.


Love you too!



Suprakill4 said:


> Lucky cvnt. Bet you could see nice little hamburger with them leggings!!


Yep was like 2 Mcdonalds burger buns hugging


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Love you too!
> 
> Yep was like 2 Mcdonalds burger buns hugging


Mmmmmmm lol. Love leggings and cameltoe !!


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> :lol: yea ive done 260kg x 2..........please see below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fck just seen that was Dec 2012!! I haven't deadlifted in a year!!


nice lifting there. u gonna crack on and deadlift again?


----------



## Guest

Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmmmm lol. Love leggings and cameltoe !!


Nothing better than a good cam toe, i get the misses to purposefully pull her leggings tight haha


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmmmm lol. Love leggings and cameltoe !!


Don't get me thinking about this, ive already had countless lob ons today for no reason!!



Sambuca said:


> nice lifting there. u gonna crack on and deadlift again?


Yea mate I have to really, will be smart about it though and make sure I get reps rather than singles or doubles like that.



Spawn of Haney said:


> Nothing better than a good cam toe, i get the misses to purposefully pull her leggings tight haha


Picsornocameltoe


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Don't get me thinking about this, ive already had countless lob ons today for no reason!!
> 
> Yea mate I have to really, will be smart about it though and make sure I get reps rather than singles or doubles like that.
> 
> Picsornocameltoe


good you are going both hands same way round as well. El toro kept implying this is better for symmetry


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Don't get me thinking about this, ive already had countless lob ons today for no reason!!
> 
> Yea mate I have to really, will be smart about it though and make sure I get reps rather than singles or doubles like that.
> 
> Picsornocameltoe


Think lower reps have their place in DL mate even for BB, I like to hit a 3-5 rep max then drop weight 20% and hit another set after a few mins rest.

Another thing I like on them is picking a weight and setting a rep number. Then pull in rest pause sets till you hit it, gradually try do it in fewer sets/less time with each session.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Don't get me thinking about this, ive already had countless lob ons today for no reason!!
> 
> Yea mate I have to really, will be smart about it though and make sure I get reps rather than singles or doubles like that.
> 
> Picsornocameltoe


Lol. It's the best thing to EVER happen in fasion - leggings.


----------



## PHMG

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. It's the best thing to EVER happen in fasion - leggings.


Always do your cardio near the stretching mats. Great entertainment.

...can backfire though when some sweaty old guy with running shorts starts trying to do the splits whilst sat on his a.rse and a nut falls out :no:


----------



## Suprakill4

PHMG said:


> Always do your cardio near the stretching mats. Great entertainment.
> 
> ...can backfire though when some sweaty old guy with running shorts starts trying to do the splits whilst sat on his a.rse and a nut falls out :no:


I go to a more hardcore gym so no cameltoe for me


----------



## PHMG

Suprakill4 said:


> I go to a more hardcore gym so no cameltoe for me


Hey! mines hardcore. Only 6 of the 8 treadmills have tv's on them now and we have even had a set of 35kg dumbells put in!


----------



## Suprakill4

PHMG said:


> Hey! mines hardcore. Only 6 of the 8 treadmills have tv's on them now and we have even had a set of 35kg dumbells put in!


Sounds like a pussy natural trainers gym. Oh wait........

Lol.


----------



## PHMG

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds like a pussy natural trainers gym. Oh wait........
> 
> Lol.


There are quite a few gear users......they dont talk to me anymore



But then, you train at a hardcore gym...so shouldnt you look a bit erm...well bigger than you do?


----------



## Suprakill4

PHMG said:


> There are quite a few gear users......they dont talk to me anymore
> 
> View attachment 143887
> 
> 
> But then, you train at a hardcore gym...so shouldnt you look a bit erm...well bigger than you do?


Hahaha. Touché mother fcuker.


----------



## Chelsea

Right now you girls have stopped bickering/flirting i'll post my leg session:

Warm Up

*Leg Extensions:*

3 sets x 25 reps - 49kg

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

3 sets x 20 reps - 30kg

*Hack Squat:*

Bodyweight x 12

50kg x 12

70kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 10 - think this is a pb

140kg x 10 - spotted - this definitely is a pb 

*Leg Press:*

200kg x 12

250kg x 12

350kg x 12

*Leg Extension:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

105kg x 12 - horrendous, last couple barely moving.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*/U]

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

*Standing Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

4 plates x 12 reps x 3 sets

*Standing Calves:*

12 plates x 8

14 plates x 8

16 plates x 8

18 plates x 8

*Seated Calf Raises:*

25kg x 15

35kg x 15

40kg x 15

*Incline Calf Raise:*

50kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

Done and dusted - legs were in bits last night and doms are progressively getting worse and will no doubt be even worse tomorrow.

Best thing is that im really starting to enjoy legs especially the hack squat, I love the thing, the depth you can get it like no other, you literally can sit on your ankles so you know if you're not going low enough.

Really pleased with how its going, almost no knee pain now because of the extensions and hammy curl warm ups, get the odd twinge here and there but that's it.

Jab tonight.

2ml Cidos with 1m Neuro Pharma Tren E


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Where's my ass pics [email protected]??


I specifically said NO ass pics ffs!! Xx


----------



## Queenie

PHMG said:


> There are quite a few gear users......they dont talk to me anymore
> 
> View attachment 143887
> 
> 
> But then, you train at a hardcore gym...so shouldnt you look a bit erm...well bigger than you do?


Adorable pic!


----------



## Queenie

Oh and errr... good training, Phil


----------



## Chelsea

Jab time again:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Jab time again:
> 
> View attachment 143917


You jabbing tren daily?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You jabbing tren daily?


Nah mate Wednesday and Sunday but jabbed Monday this week as I was late doing it, so wed and sun going forward.

Just took the dog for a ten minute walk and I am absolutely roasting.

3ml in the left delt was smooth as silk and no blood


----------



## Chelsea

Right here goes with some pics, feel like I'm looking fat and smooth but hey ho I suppose some needs to go on to get the size required:


----------



## Northern Lass

Delts :surrender:


----------



## Sambuca

Looking good mate


----------



## Keeks

Beast!


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> Looking good mate


Thanks mate 



Keeks said:


> Beast!


Why thank you Verne  x


----------



## Sambuca

How u getting in with hgh?


----------



## musclemate

It's amazing the difference between your face in your avatar and the pics you just posted. Don't even look like the same person mate. But you have some nice bulk there.

How long does it take for you to lean up to comp level?


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> How u getting in with hgh?


Haven't started mate..... Sitting in my fridge just waiting, may start this weekend.


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Haven't started mate..... Sitting in my fridge just waiting, may start this weekend.


Crack on man! What weight u reckon u will make before prep?


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> It's amazing the difference between your face in your avatar and the pics you just posted. Don't even look like the same person mate. But you have some nice bulk there.
> 
> How long does it take for you to lean up to comp level?


Haha no sh1t mate my face proper leans out during prep, it's the very first thing to go.

12 weeks was the last prep mate, although the first couple weeks weren't intense enough cardio wise I think.


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> Crack on man! What weight u reckon u will make before prep?


I want to make 18st in the morning mate without much fat going on tbh.


----------



## Suprakill4

Freakishly big mate. However I notice the lack of leg pic. Lol. Just kidding you fcuking sparrow legged big t1ts mother fcuking beast of a man just uglier than me tw4t.


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> I want to make 18st in the morning mate without much fat going on tbh.


I reckon you'll do it. Be a really good bulk. What did you weigh in at at start of last prep?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Freakishly big mate. However I notice the lack of leg pic. Lol. Just kidding you fcuking sparrow legged big t1ts mother fcuking beast of a man just uglier than me tw4t.


Haha I'm keeping leg pics as a surprise for later on in the prep mate to see how far they've come 

But thanks for that dude, suppose it's a good place to start for a cycle  1 week in.

I'm unfamiliar with the term ugly??? 



Sambuca said:


> I reckon you'll do it. Be a really good bulk. What did you weigh in at at start of last prep?


I reckon I will too mate. Taking this really seriously.

Erm I think I was in the early 17stone mark.


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> I want to make 18st in the morning mate without much fat going on tbh.


Is that before taking your morning dump? Lol :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> Is that before taking your morning dump? Lol :whistling:


That's what I want to weigh after morning poopies mate.

Currently 17st 5 I think.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Haha I'm keeping leg pics as a surprise for later on in the prep mate to see how far they've come
> 
> But thanks for that dude, suppose it's a good place to start for a cycle  1 week in.
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with the term ugly???
> 
> I reckon I will too mate. Taking this really seriously.
> 
> Erm I think I was in the early 17stone mark.


It's the first word your mum said when you was pulled out of her gash - god that baby is ugly. Things never changed unfortunately. But least you have muscles (in upper body). Lol.

Nah good work mate, near 18 stone at BEGINNING of a cycle is ridiculous. And already looking freaky so the end of cycle should be crazy. Mad when you look at pics from when you first out them on here. How far you have come. Brilliant.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> It's the first word your mum said when you was pulled out of her gash - god that baby is ugly. Things never changed unfortunately. But least you have muscles (in upper body). Lol.
> 
> Nah good work mate, near 18 stone at BEGINNING of a cycle is ridiculous. And already looking freaky so the end of cycle should be crazy. Mad when you look at pics from when you first out them on here. How far you have come. Brilliant.


 :lol: that made me laugh.

Good point mate, looking back at pics is so cringe because of how fat I was but I suppose it is a good yard stick, especially considering I've never gone over 1.2g test, never done slin or Hgh either.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> :lol: that made me laugh.
> 
> Good point mate, looking back at pics is so cringe because of how fat I was but I suppose it is a good yard stick, especially considering I've never gone over 1.2g test, never done slin or Hgh either.


Yeah you make me sick lol. I honestly wish I could make good gains on that without slin but just don't even when jim has my diet perfected and training aswel as test is good. Will certainly help with your health mate.


----------



## bail

Looking good mate, arms and back look big!! plus your not as ugly in real life mate don't let it get you down haha


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah you make me sick lol. I honestly wish I could make good gains on that without slin but just don't even when jim has my diet perfected and training aswel as test is good. Will certainly help with your health mate.


I've always been edgy about using a lot anyway mate and I feel that I can grow on a little whereas some (pus$ies) people are different which is fair enough.

It's like my cruises I always seem to gain a little then plateau a bit before the next blast. For some reason I do feel like Hgh will be the icing on the cake for me but I guess we will find out 

Love you too x


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> Looking good mate, arms and back look big!! plus your not as ugly in real life mate don't let it get you down haha


You trying to say you find me attractive in real life?

I'm moving!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I've always been edgy about using a lot anyway mate and I feel that I can grow on a little whereas some (pus$ies) people are different which is fair enough.
> 
> It's like my cruises I always seem to gain a little then plateau a bit before the next blast. For some reason I do feel like Hgh will be the icing on the cake for me but I guess we will find out
> 
> Love you too x


Yeah don't blame ya mate.

Yeah I havnt ever really given growth a proper run. I seem to use for about 6 weeks then realise I just simply cannot afford it so stop. Get some birthday money and get more then stop. Waste of time.


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> You trying to say you find me attractive in real life?
> 
> I'm moving!!


You would be limping for a week mate haha,

Where you moving too??


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> You would be limping for a week mate haha,
> 
> Where you moving too??


Yea because you're tiny pr**k hit my sciatic nerve!!! :lol:

I'm not moving you gimp I was joking because it sounded like you were coming on to me :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Great pics phil. Awesome off season look. You're gonna make it count on stage this year!

Push through the limits 

Well pleased x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Great pics phil. Awesome off season look. You're gonna make it count on stage this year!
> 
> Push through the limits
> 
> Well pleased x


Thanks darlin. Hopefully now holding too much fat and hopefully the size will pack on now.

1st time doing a blast/bulk in a proper bb gym too! x


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Thanks darlin. Hopefully now holding too much fat and hopefully the size will pack on now.
> 
> 1st time doing a blast/bulk in a proper bb gym too! x


You know u need to hold a little bit of fat... and u also know it'll come off quick as anything!

Proper bb gyms - best places to train


----------



## NorthernSoul

Your an upside down triangle phil. Picture of ronnie in the living room? lol


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate Wednesday and Sunday but jabbed Monday this week as I was late doing it, so wed and sun going forward.
> 
> Just took the dog for a ten minute walk and I am absolutely roasting.
> 
> 3ml in the left delt was smooth as silk and no blood


Ah, I see. Must pay more attention!!

Hahaha, bet she's a good 10kg now! Catching me


----------



## TELBOR

How did you grow a belly button on your back mate?

:lol:

Looking huge!!


----------



## C.Hill

Yes mate! Looking massive! Back looks solid, rear delts look sick on rear double bi shot.

Bit scared of what this cycle will do to you if your already pretty much 18 stone lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> How did you grow a belly button on your back mate?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Looking huge!!


Hahaha I was wondering if anyone would notice?!!? Almost did the pic again but couldn't be ar$ed, it's just from where I was pulling forward with thumbs haha.



C.Hill said:


> Yes mate! Looking massive! Back looks solid, rear delts look sick on rear double bi shot.
> 
> Bit scared of what this cycle will do to you if your already pretty much 18 stone lol


Thanks mate, yea rear delts has always been a strong point, been stacking the machine since I got to the new gym  makes a huge difference doesn't it in the rear shots 

Tell me about it mate, I can't wait, i feel more focused than ever in and out the gym and my appetite is raging which I never usually have.

Roasting in bed as we speak though after watching another ep of breaking bad final season! Gonna have to sleep out the covers I think.


----------



## Bad Alan

Good man getting the pics up Phil.

That's not fat, that's offseason. Genetics will play a part in what level of leanness you keep during "bulks" as it's not optimal to stay abs fully out when trying to gain size. You'd limit you're progress.

You haven't got any where near fat IMO, delt and arm veins still present and back detail is still there. Said before that I think you need to push bodyweight up to get past that 18stone barrier.

Arms, chest and back all massive mate. Arms even over chest in that side shot, look huge. Think delts maybe abit behind development in the three above areas, possibly adding rear delt work on back day aswell as delts during this cycle might force them up to par.

You do right not putting leg shots up, I said exactly same as uouve written. Hide them all the way till show and let them be a surprise for everyone  if you keep smashing them and they improve anywhere near as much as last outing, I'm saying they will be balanced this year.

Keep putting the food in you big cnut, you know you can diet down.


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Yes mate! Looking massive! Back looks solid, rear delts look sick on rear double bi shot.
> 
> Bit scared of what this cycle will do to you if your already pretty much 18 stone lol


So funny I think compared to arms and chest in side shots delts look abit overshadowed.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Good man getting the pics up Phil.
> 
> That's not fat, that's offseason. Genetics will play a part in what level of leanness you keep during "bulks" as it's not optimal to stay abs fully out when trying to gain size. You'd limit you're progress.
> 
> You haven't got any where near fat IMO, delt and arm veins still present and back detail is still there. Said before that I think you need to push bodyweight up to get past that 18stone barrier.
> 
> Arms, chest and back all massive mate. Arms even over chest in that side shot, look huge. Think delts maybe abit behind development in the three above areas, possibly adding rear delt work on back day aswell as delts during this cycle might force them up to par.
> 
> You do right not putting leg shots up, I said exactly same as uouve written. Hide them all the way till show and let them be a surprise for everyone  if you keep smashing them and they improve anywhere near as much as last outing, I'm saying they will be balanced this year.
> 
> Keep putting the food in you big cnut, you know you can diet down.


Well said. You forgot to remind him how ugly he is though that's my only observation. Need to keep people like Chelsea grounded and down to earth before they get too big headed and arrogant lol.


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> Yea because you're tiny pr**k hit my sciatic nerve!!! :lol:
> 
> I'm not moving you gimp I was joking because it sounded like you were coming on to me :lol:


It may be a little pr**k but their still 17 stone of muscle behind it lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

GN Scoop. Is one level scoop 25g?

The nutritional values on the website go off Per Serving 25g, just wondering if thats the scoop size lol?


----------



## Queenie

Juic3Up said:


> GN Scoop. Is one level scoop 25g?
> 
> The nutritional values on the website go off Per Serving 25g, just wondering if thats the scoop size lol?


If it's a 70ml scoop yes, between 25g-30g ish.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Good man getting the pics up Phil.
> 
> That's not fat, that's offseason. Genetics will play a part in what level of leanness you keep during "bulks" as it's not optimal to stay abs fully out when trying to gain size. You'd limit you're progress.
> 
> You haven't got any where near fat IMO, delt and arm veins still present and back detail is still there. Said before that I think you need to push bodyweight up to get past that 18stone barrier.
> 
> Arms, chest and back all massive mate. Arms even over chest in that side shot, look huge. Think delts maybe abit behind development in the three above areas, possibly adding rear delt work on back day aswell as delts during this cycle might force them up to par.
> 
> You do right not putting leg shots up, I said exactly same as uouve written. Hide them all the way till show and let them be a surprise for everyone  if you keep smashing them and they improve anywhere near as much as last outing, I'm saying they will be balanced this year.
> 
> Keep putting the food in you big cnut, you know you can diet down.


Thanks mate!!!  That proper spurred me along reading that!

Rear delts are actually good mate I just think I need more width so what I was planning to do was to throw in some shoulder work after chest, maybe even a monster set of dumbell press supersetted with let raises, I also never do front raises which I may incorporate from now on.

I think also it was the angle of the pic that made the arm look bigger than it was haha but I agree I reckon delts can come up so hopefully the extra work (as above) will do that.

Im really killing hammies to the point that they still hurt today 2 days after, so hopefully I will notice them in side shots when I come to compete. Still think I should throw in a little leg workout later on in the week I already hit calves now so maybe some extensions and hammy curls as they are quick.



Bad Alan said:


> So funny I think compared to arms and chest in side shots delts look abit overshadowed.


As above mate, I agree although the angle made it more prominent. More delt work going in 



bail said:


> It may be a little pr**k but their still 17 stone of muscle behind it lol


17 stone of fat wont hurt too much as it will be nicely cushioned :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Well said. You forgot to remind him how ugly he is though that's my only observation. Need to keep people like Chelsea grounded and down to earth before they get too big headed and arrogant lol.


I'm as grounded as they come mate :whistling:

Grounded does mean an arrogant, self obsessed, good looking beast right?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate!!!  That proper spurred me along reading that!
> 
> Rear delts are actually good mate I just think I need more width so what I was planning to do was to throw in some shoulder work after chest, maybe even a monster set of dumbell press supersetted with let raises, I also never do front raises which I may incorporate from now on.
> 
> I think also it was the angle of the pic that made the arm look bigger than it was haha but I agree I reckon delts can come up so hopefully the extra work (as above) will do that.
> 
> Im really killing hammies to the point that they still hurt today 2 days after, so hopefully I will notice them in side shots when I come to compete. Still think I should throw in a little leg workout later on in the week I already hit calves now so maybe some extensions and hammy curls as they are quick.
> 
> As above mate, I agree although the angle made it more prominent. More delt work going in
> 
> 17 stone of fat wont hurt too much as it will be nicely cushioned :lol:


I'll send you my split if you fancy a look? Done to focus on legs.

Or chuck some extra ham work in after back as Romanian/stiff leg deads would still be cause upper back stress aswell.

Shoulder work is easy to add after chest agree, maybe hit that extra front delt work there as you said.

Going really well though I think mate, just keep pushing on through the mind games of thinking you're carrying too much fat


----------



## NorthernSoul

RXQueenie said:


> If it's a 70ml scoop yes, between 25g-30g ish.


Thanks


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> I'll send you my split if you fancy a look? Done to focus on legs.
> 
> Or chuck some extra ham work in after back as Romanian/stiff leg deads would still be cause upper back stress aswell.
> 
> Shoulder work is easy to add after chest agree, maybe hit that extra front delt work there as you said.
> 
> Going really well though I think mate, just keep pushing on through the mind games of thinking you're carrying too much fat


Yea mate lets have a look. I may in fact mix the Hyge tonight and get that in my system!

Defo send me your split mate that would be wicked, im going to spend today looking at which muscle groups have more slow twitch fibres and which have more fast twitch to really adapt my training and make the most out of rep ranges.

Yea used to do a lot of straight leg deads so that is defo an option and would ease me into deading again.

Will do mate, I guess its coz im used to seeing pics of me on stage so anything else just looks fat haha. Hopefully the Hyge will help a little with condition but I suppose now ive looked at the pics I guess im not holding too much and I just need to keep the food clean like I am and get more of it in, making sure I keep getting 6 solid meals though every day not inc shakes so that should make a big difference 

Appreciate your input mate, really do x


----------



## Chelsea

Not gonna lie before bed I had 4 of these sausages last night before bed with 4 slices wholemeal seeded toast:



So 29g protein and 640cals from sausages.

17.6g protein and 488cals from bread.



I would usually have salmon but I was out of it and this was the only option, Tesco finest so not just any crap sausages.


----------



## Guest

Chelsea said:


> Not gonna lie before bed I had 4 of these sausages last night before bed with 4 slices wholemeal seeded toast:
> 
> View attachment 143983
> 
> 
> So 29g protein and 640cals from sausages.
> 
> 17.6g protein and 488cals from bread.
> 
> 
> 
> I would usually have salmon but I was out of it and this was the only option, Tesco finest so not just any crap sausages.


Don't reckon its the first time you've packed a few sausages late at night mate lol


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> Don't reckon its the first time you've packed a few sausages late at night mate lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You pr**k!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> Not gonna lie before bed I had 4 of these sausages last night before bed with 4 slices wholemeal seeded toast:
> 
> View attachment 143983
> 
> 
> So 29g protein and 640cals from sausages.
> 
> 17.6g protein and 488cals from bread.
> 
> 
> 
> I would usually have salmon but I was out of it and this was the only option, Tesco finest so not just any crap sausages.


Porky Whites are the worlds best sausage, FACT !


----------



## Chelsea

Right im off to train my humungous back and to possibly deadlift for the first time in 13months!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Right im off to train my humungous back and to possibly deadlift for the first time in 13months!!


Good luck ya fat fùck


----------



## Suprakill4

Smash it mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Ok it may have been because I ate a fair bit last night but post toilet activities with just boxers on (calm yourself @Keeks) I weighed in at:


----------



## Chelsea

That weigh in was 1 week and 1 day since my first jab which was just Test, Monday and Thursdays jabs was Test and Tren so currently each week I am:

1g Cido's

400mg NP Tren E

50mg Proviron ED

1mg Arimidex EOD


----------



## Suprakill4

You think it's kicking in already? Have you upped cals or anything else mate?

I'm up 10lbs today in 10 days I hope it continues like this for the 30 day blast as fast Esther's go in tonight


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> You think it's kicking in already? Have you upped cals or anything else mate?
> 
> I'm up 10lbs today in 10 days I hope it continues like this for the 30 day blast as fast Esther's go in tonight


I think so mate, im definitely warmer and my sleep is a lot more interrupted, take for example last night I was tired but took a while to get to sleep and I slept the whole night out the covers! I usually sleep fine on Tren but this time it has caught up with me haha.

Did some PB's last night as well so I would say its in my system 

10lbs in 10 days must feel horrific haha, out of breath?


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I think so mate, im definitely warmer and my sleep is a lot more interrupted, take for example last night I was tired but took a while to get to sleep and I slept the whole night out the covers! I usually sleep fine on Tren but this time it has caught up with me haha.
> 
> Did some PB's last night as well so I would say its in my system
> 
> 10lbs in 10 days must feel horrific haha, out of breath?


Must be then mate if effecting sleep already.

I'm not even on tren and I am sweating buckets non stop by fa the hottest

I have ever been on cycle.

Yes I feel very ill actually mate coughing none stop but hopefully will pass.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Must be then mate if effecting sleep already.
> 
> I'm not even on tren and I am sweating buckets non stop by fa the hottest
> 
> I have ever been on cycle.
> 
> Yes I feel very ill actually mate coughing none stop but hopefully will pass.


Exactly mate, as I said this is only the 2nd time I have done Tren that isn't in a blend so maybe its something to do with that? Or maybe its just the Tren is strong haha, either way its a good sign.

You don't sound good mate, could you not have tapered up the dose to avoid this or would that negate the point of your cycle?


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Exactly mate, as I said this is only the 2nd time I have done Tren that isn't in a blend so maybe its something to do with that? Or maybe its just the Tren is strong haha, either way its a good sign.
> 
> You don't sound good mate, could you not have tapered up the dose to avoid this or would that negate the point of your cycle?


And it's tren e your on?

Exiting cycle then. 18 stone above hear you come!!!

No mate it would go completely against the whole point of the short 30 day cycle but it's fine. Even if got flu like symptoms for 30 days that's fine by me. I'm off work so just chill all day anyway.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> And it's tren e your on?
> 
> Exiting cycle then. 18 stone above hear you come!!!
> 
> No mate it would go completely against the whole point of the short 30 day cycle but it's fine. Even if got flu like symptoms for 30 days that's fine by me. I'm off work so just chill all day anyway.


Yes mate Tren E, as I said previously though, I read a pro talking about AAS usage and he was saying that its a myth that it takes 3 weeks for Test E (for example) to be active as small amount of the drug become active almost straight away and I definitely can see that being true in this case as well.

18 stone hopefully mate, onwards and upwards from here 

Ahh yea I forgot im slaving away at work (eating and being on the forum) whilst you sit at home!! :blowme:


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah it is bullsh1t. All gear is active from day 1. If someone was to superdose test for instance they would feel it kick. In straight away as there's a decent dose active straight away as appose tk someone using small ammount then only tiny ammount will be active immediately. Apparantly anyway 

Haha. Got an occupational health visit on 22nd. He does my head in, last time I was off he kept grabbing my delts god your a beast look at you. Wierdo.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah it is bullsh1t. All gear is active from day 1. If someone was to superdose test for instance they would feel it kick. In straight away as there's a decent dose active straight away as appose tk someone using small ammount then only tiny ammount will be active immediately. Apparantly anyway
> 
> Haha. Got an occupational health visit on 22nd. He does my head in, last time I was off he kept grabbing my delts god your a beast look at you. *Liar*.


Agree mate and edited for you :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Ok it may have been because I ate a fair bit last night but post toilet activities with just boxers on (calm yourself @Keeks) I weighed in at:
> 
> View attachment 144018


Beast!  Now where's the boxer pics?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Beast!  Now where's the boxer pics?


Im pretty sure there is one on my profile seeing as some midget nympho requested one once :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Im pretty sure there is one on my profile seeing as some midget nympho requested one once :lol:


 :lol: These midget nymphos, they're very demanding at times!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: These midget nymphos, they're very demanding at times!


Yes they are....surprising the level of demand from such miniscule critters  suppose they need 'Phil Time' too


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah it is bullsh1t. All gear is active from day 1. If someone was to superdose test for instance they would feel it kick. In straight away as there's a decent dose active straight away as appose tk someone using small ammount then only tiny ammount will be active immediately. Apparantly anyway
> 
> Haha. Got an occupational health visit on 22nd. He does my head in, last time I was off he kept grabbing my delts god your a beast look at you. Wierdo.


Purple Aki a occupational health specialist? :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yes they are....surprising the level of demand from such miniscule critters  suppose they need 'Phil Time' too


Ha, miniscule critter?! Well I've never been called that before you cheeky s0d!

I demand fill...err, I mean Phil time now to make me feel better. 

^^^ See, more demands!!


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night - unfortunately....I didn't get to deadlift as there was a constant stream of people using every single bar plus the deadlift platform in fact I only just managed to do bent over rows as there was a kinda smith bar that moves forwards and back as well as up and down, good bit of kit but wont hold enough for a decent deadlift.

*Bent Over Rows:*

60kg x 15

90kg x 12

110kg x 12

130kg x 12

150kg x 12 

*Hammer Low Row:*

4 sets x 12 reps got up to 3 plates a side maybe just over.

*Hammer Underhand Row:*

70kg x 12

90kg x 12

110kg x 8 - PB was a savage weight but love this machine.

*Cable Seated Row:*

112kg x 12

140kg x 10 - full stack

98kg x 12 - backed off as the lower back pumps were killing me!

*Lat Pull Downs:*

70kg x 12

77kg x 12

84kg x 12 - backed off the weight on all of these sets and really focussed on holding the contraction on each and every rep, set felt like it went on forever but felt real good mind muscle connection.

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

91kg x 12 - again backed off the weight a bit same as above.

Was absolutely spent after this, few extra sets in there as I slowly ramp up the volume so I get 4 sets on some exercises.


----------



## musclemate

That's not an excuse for not deadlifting is it mate? Get your ars3 down to the gym earlier... Lol

Sounds like you had a good session though.


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Purple Aki a occupational health specialist? :lol:


Hahahaha. I fcuking hope not lmao!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahaha. I fcuking hope not lmao!!!!


Could be, is he black?


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Could be, is he black?


No mate hahaha. I would know if was him and like fcuk I would be in a room alone with him, or even out in the open public near him in fact.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> No mate hahaha. I would know if was him and like fcuk I would be in a room alone with him, or even out in the open public near him in fact.


I'd be honoured for him to squeeze my 12" pipes


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> in fact I only just managed to do bent over rows as there was a kinda smith bar that moves forwards and back as well as up and down, good bit of kit


Jones machine?

Kinda a cross between a power cage and a smith?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I'd be honoured for him to squeeze my 12" pipes


They've grown :lol:



big_jim_87 said:


> Jones machine?
> 
> Kinda a cross between a power cage and a smith?


Yea mate just googled it and that looks like the one. It's a fckin good bit of kit tbf but only holds so much, prob 3 plates and maybe another small biscuit, felt really good doing the rows on it though.


----------



## Chelsea

Meatballs and rice breakfast 

170g was rice the rest was meatballs:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeping to my jab schedule, did 2ml Cidos and 1ml NP Tren E last night, first time I haven't missed jabs in years haha.

Chest tonight so i'll be throwing in some shoulders at the end maybe just some press supersetted with side and front raises and possibly a little bit on Tri's too.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Keeping to my jab schedule, did 2ml Cidos and 1ml NP Tren E last night, first time I haven't missed jabs in years haha.
> 
> Chest tonight so i'll be throwing in some shoulders at the end maybe just some press supersetted with side and front raises and possibly a little bit on Tri's too.


So far so good I presume?

So the chest session is basically a push session Phil ? :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

rob your avatar is smaller than your penis

just about :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> rob your avatar is smaller than your penis
> 
> just about :lol:


Mrs sambuca doesn't complain!

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Mrs sambuca doesn't complain!
> 
> :lol:


she doesnt cus she gets all 3.5 inches of my bad boy :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

you are your very own miniroblet


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> she doesnt cus she gets all 3.5 inches of my bad boy :lol:


She has a shallow pussy mate, I could feel what she had for dinner when banging her


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> She has a shallow pussy mate, I could feel what she had for dinner when banging her


ok mate to far :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> ok mate to far :lol:


That's what she said :lol:

X


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> you are your very own miniroblet


 @Keeks



R0BLET said:


> That's what she said :lol:
> 
> X


 :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> @Keeks
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: Bet that pic got you excited! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Absolutely buzzing after tonight's chest session, will quickly list the pbs

Did dumbells as the benches were busy hadn't done them in months:

40kgs x 12

45kgs x 12

50kgs x 12

65kgs x 6 - huge pb!!! Easily could have done more if I hadn't fatigued so much on other sets.

Then went on to do incline dumbells:

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12 - another pb just didn't even feel heavy.

Went up to 45kgs on incline flyes as well, deep and wide (@keeks - just how she likes it) for 10 reps!!

Absolutely flying


----------



## TELBOR

Deep and wide :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

I feel left behind with everyone doing all these heavy lifting! Well obviously your out my league phil but gonna try catch up with roblet and c.hill...gna contender them without them even knowing.


----------



## C.Hill

Juic3Up said:


> I feel left behind with everyone doing all these heavy lifting! Well obviously your out my league phil but gonna try catch up with roblet and c.hill...gna contender them without them even knowing.


I see everything! You got a long way to go son


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> I feel left behind with everyone doing all these heavy lifting! Well obviously your out my league phil but gonna try catch up with roblet and c.hill...gna contender them without them even knowing.


Catch up with Rob..... Surely you can do 1 plate either side on flat for 3 or more reps!!?? 

And of course I'm out of your league :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Absolutely buzzing after tonight's chest session, will quickly list the pbs
> 
> Did dumbells as the benches were busy hadn't done them in months:
> 
> 40kgs x 12
> 
> 45kgs x 12
> 
> 50kgs x 12
> 
> 65kgs x 6 - huge pb!!! Easily could have done more if I hadn't fatigued so much on other sets.
> 
> Then went on to do incline dumbells:
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12 - another pb just didn't even feel heavy.
> 
> Went up to 45kgs on incline flyes as well, deep and wide (@keeks - just how she likes it) for 10 reps!!
> 
> Absolutely flying


Phil how do you warm up?

Seems a lot of reps on a lot of sets before your top weight...

Id do it

30kx10

40kx5

45kx3

50kx2

65kx Max

Then if i want more work sets id do them here...

1st work set should imo be your heaviest set then if you feel the need for more work sets add them in to finish you off.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Catch up with Rob..... Surely you can do 1 plate either side on flat for 3 or more reps!!??
> 
> And of course I'm out of your league :lol:


haha leave poor rob alone :lol: everyone bullys him! lmao

hey you know im massive you have my facebook, vouch for me that im massive so everyone knows


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> haha leave poor rob alone :lol: everyone bullys him! lmao
> 
> hey you know im massive you have my facebook, vouch for me that im massive so everyone knows


No a single vouch was given..... :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

lmao! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Phil how do you warm up?
> 
> Seems a lot of reps on a lot of sets before your top weight...
> 
> Id do it
> 
> 30kx10
> 
> 40kx5
> 
> 45kx3
> 
> 50kx2
> 
> 65kx Max
> 
> Then if i want more work sets id do them here...
> 
> 1st work set should imo be your heaviest set then if you feel the need for more work sets add them in to finish you off.


Was just about to write this. Have reccommended it to many after seeing it talked about on JP videos.


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Phil how do you warm up?
> 
> Seems a lot of reps on a lot of sets before your top weight...
> 
> Id do it
> 
> 30kx10
> 
> 40kx5
> 
> 45kx3
> 
> 50kx2
> 
> 65kx Max
> 
> Then if i want more work sets id do them here...
> 
> 1st work set should imo be your heaviest set then if you feel the need for more work sets add them in to finish you off.


To be honest mate because I hadn't done dumbells in so long I didn't really know what weight to go for so just started at 40's and worked my way up.

In retrospect you are definitely right although I am strongest on my 2nd set tbh, mainly because I have lifted a fairly reasonable weight already for my 1st set which seems to give me a much better mind muscle connection for the heavy one, also I am a lot warmer too.

I may do this next week - 45 x 12 then 65 x however many I can get, then down to 55kg and 50kg.

Cheers though mate :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Was just about to write this. Have reccommended it to many after seeing it talked about on JP videos.


Lol jp?

This is nothing new mate...

Ask a pl how they'd warm up.

Its just the dc method of warming up and i assume that's where he got it from...

My old gym owner recommended it to me back in 2010 before id ever competed so its deffo nothing new.

I dnt wanna take any thing away from jp as he's awesome but this is a very old method of warming up.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> To be honest mate because I hadn't done dumbells in so long I didn't really know what weight to go for so just started at 40's and worked my way up.
> 
> In retrospect you are definitely right although I am strongest on my 2nd set tbh, mainly because I have lifted a fairly reasonable weight already for my 1st set which seems to give me a much better mind muscle connection for the heavy one, also I am a lot warmer too.
> 
> I may do this next week - 45 x 12 then 65 x however many I can get, then down to 55kg and 50kg.
> 
> Cheers though mate :beer:


In that case maybe try what iv been doing and warm up past the weight you work with and then come back down.

Do a single on work weight and then a single on a heavier weight BUT it needs to be easy so you dnt expel any un necessary energy.

Say you want 12reps work set then include a weight that you can only use for 8 or so and hit a single then back down to work set weight.

I find that once you have lifted heavier but not used too much energy the weight you drop back down to feels lighter... I guess its to do with fiber recruitment...

So basically you'd get the stim but much less energy used.

Just a thought...

It dnt suite every one


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> In that case maybe try what iv been doing and warm up past the weight you work with and then come back down.
> 
> Do a single on work weight and then a single on a heavier weight BUT it needs to be easy so you dnt expel any un necessary energy.
> 
> Say you want 12reps work set then include a weight that you can only use for 8 or so and hit a single then back down to work set weight.
> 
> I find that once you have lifted heavier but not used too much energy the weight you drop back down to feels lighter... I guess its to do with fiber recruitment...
> 
> So basically you'd get the stim but much less energy used.
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> It dnt suite every one


Completely agree mate, for example when I benched 180kg last I dropped back down to 140kg and it felt like nothing and I got more reps so this could be a good option.

Nice one


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Completely agree mate, for example when I benched 180kg last I dropped back down to 140kg and it felt like nothing and I got more reps so this could be a good option.
> 
> Nice one


As long as its not a one rep max lol i hate them!


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> As long as its not a one rep max lol i hate them!


I rarely do them, prob a couple times a year just to see what I can hit but really there is no point.


----------



## Chelsea

Legs was awesome last night, more pb's:

*Leg Press:*

200kg x 12

250kg x 12

350kg x 12

400kg x 12 - pb

*Hack Squat:*

70kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 12 - pb - every rep is as low as the machine will go so form is perfect each and every rep with full range despite the weight.

*Leg Extension:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

*Hammy Curls:*

3 sets x 12 reps

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

3 sets x 12 reps on 60kg - changed my form on this as my body was moving a lot and helping the movement, my god what a difference it makes felt everything in the hammies and they are sore already today!

*Standing Hammy Curls:*

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

*Standing Calf Raises:*

15plates x 8

17plates x 8

19plates x 8

20plates (full stack) x 8

*Seated calves:*

45kg x 15 x 4 sets

*Incline calves:*

50kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 15 a few were pulses

Really enjoying legs these days, was getting cramp last night I worked them so hard and they feel a bit numb today, weights are going up massively and my knees aren't hurting and I am a little bit in love with the hack squat, its fcking awesome!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Really cracking on with that leg press now mate eh. Again though, so much energy expended on the lighter sets. I bet you could press 450 if you just do small buildup sets.

I only leg pressed 480kg x 16 last and is last exercise of the whole workout. Just saying...... Lol.

Good work though mate. Forcing the legs to grow!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Really cracking on with that leg press now mate eh. Again though, so much energy expended on the lighter sets. I bet you could press 450 if you just do small buildup sets.
> 
> I only leg pressed 480kg x 16 last and is last exercise of the whole workout. Just saying...... Lol.
> 
> Good work though mate. Forcing the legs to grow!


Yea from now on I will start at 350kg then 400kg, 450kg and maybe 500kg see how I get one because im not gonna lie.....400kg was pretty ok tbh.

P.s you're a pr**k


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Yea from now on I will start at 350kg then 400kg, 450kg and maybe 500kg see how I get one because im not gonna lie.....400kg was pretty ok tbh.
> 
> P.s you're a pr**k


500 would be amazing. It's what I wanna try and go for next session.

Hahaha. You love it.

You use knee wraps? Got them Titan titanium ones the other day and they are really good, great support on the knees. Your reps will prop be considerably deeper than mine anyway. I can't go deep, only to the point back begins to curve.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> 500 would be amazing. It's what I wanna try and go for next session.
> 
> Hahaha. You love it.
> 
> You use knee wraps? Got them Titan titanium ones the other day and they are really good, great support on the knees. Your reps will prop be considerably deeper than mine anyway. I can't go deep, only to the point back begins to curve.


Mate I reckon I have that in my locker, maybe not for many reps though.

Nope no knee wraps mate so its a raw lift like a legend  the great thing about the leg press at my gym is that because my legs are so long (coz real men are tall) I don't have to take the safety thing off because its really low down to start so I can do the reps without having to worry about safety and that gives me more confidence.

Means I still get full reps and if anything I have to take more care with the negative to make sure it doesn't bounce off the frame. Perfect set up really.


----------



## Suprakill4

I have to. Anything about 350 kills my knees!!!!!!

Video ya next leg press mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I have to. Anything about 350 kills my knees!!!!!!
> 
> Video ya next leg press mate.


Will do....don't worry the reps are low enough but I will video it


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Will do....don't worry the reps are low enough but I will video it


Lol I knew you would think I was doubting you. I'm not at all, just like to watch training videos lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol I knew you would think I was doubting you. I'm not at all, just like to watch training videos lol.


Haha I know mate I was messing, you've known me long enough to know I don't bullsh1t anyway.....wanna get a vid of me doing the 65kg dumbells though, that would be good  over 10stone in each hand!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Haha I know mate I was messing, you've known me long enough to know I don't bullsh1t anyway.....wanna get a vid of me doing the 65kg dumbells though, that would be good  over 10stone in each hand!!


Yes now that I do wanna see!!! I don't believe your skinny little chest can press anything over the 30's tbh.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes now that I do wanna see!!! I don't believe your skinny little chest can press anything over the 30's tbh.


 :lol: skinny little chest :lol: im not even joking 50kg dumbells felt like baby weights, was crazy!


----------



## C.Hill

Fcuk all these chest presses and curls, I wanna see some heavy deadlifts!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> :lol: skinny little chest :lol: im not even joking 50kg dumbells felt like baby weights, was crazy!


I would really struggle on the 50's now mate I reckon. Done them plenty of times before but havnt been in routine for a while.


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk all these chest presses and curls, I wanna see some heavy deadlifts!


65kg dumbells are light are they? Prob weigh the same as you 

I will deadlift tomorrow for you :beer:


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> 65kg dumbells are light are they? Prob weigh the same as you


They're heavier!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I would really struggle on the 50's now mate I reckon. Done them plenty of times before but havnt been in routine for a while.


Mate I have been a member at that gym since Aug and that was the 2nd time I dumbell pressed! Im sure you could do the 50's I think its all in your head mate.


----------



## NorthernSoul

I'm gonna DB press 40kg for 6 on friday..tearin place up! :gun_bandana:


----------



## PHMG

my gym only has 35kg 's.....20 rep sets it is then!


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> I'm gonna DB press 40kg for 6 on friday..tearin place up! :gun_bandana:


That's good mate, i'll pop up a vid of me doing the 40kg's on shoulder press for 12 yea


----------



## NorthernSoul

PHMG said:


> my gym only has 35kg 's.....20 rep sets it is then!


Sounds like a hotel gym


----------



## Guest

Ours go up to 52kg but I can't set myself like I can with a bar so I avoid flat db.

Always feels as if one side of my back is hanging off the bench more than the other.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> That's good mate, i'll pop up a vid of me doing the 40kg's on shoulder press for 12 yea


Yeah but bodybuilders only resort to bodybuilding because they are scrub at playing football. im mint at football!


----------



## PHMG

Juic3Up said:


> Sounds like a hotel gym


Its this place



Council gym so basically a room full of cardio equipment with the odd weigh dotted around the side. Thank god it has a smith machine. Tiny little weight room out the way in the back thats not big enough to swing a cat in.

Note; i dont condone the swinging of cats. Im an animal lover...especially cats.


----------



## PHMG

Juic3Up said:


> Yeah but bodybuilders only resort to bodybuilding because they are scrub at playing football. im mint at football!


Also mint at football.


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:
 

> Ours go up to 52kg but I can't set myself like I can with a bar so I avoid flat db.
> 
> Always feels as if one side of my back is hanging off the bench more than the other.


53kg! Super gay gym! I prefer bar too mate but it was proper busy on Monday so did dumbells.

Know exactly what you mean......those of us that are big enough know the feeling of your back hanging off 



Juic3Up said:


> Yeah but bodybuilders only resort to bodybuilding because they are scrub at playing football. im mint at football!


Who needs to be good at football when you can just watch it whilst jabbing and eating!


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> 53kg! Super gay gym! I prefer bar too mate but it was proper busy on Monday so did dumbells.
> 
> Know exactly what you mean......those of us that are big enough know the feeling of your back hanging off
> 
> Who needs to be good at football when you can just watch it whilst jabbing and eating!


80kg dumbbells in ours, but they are getting dusty.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Mata will be signed by tonight I hear! Dont knw how he doesnt manage to fit him into his great squad..


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> 80kg dumbbells in ours, but they are getting dusty.


WhiteRonnie shall be down to lift them 



Juic3Up said:


> Mata will be signed by tonight I hear! Dont knw how he doesnt manage to fit him into his great squad..


Its a joke mate!! Clearly not Mourinho's sort of player as he doesn't track back much but he is so much better than that! Player of the season twice at Chelsea, I would play him over Oscar at the moment easily!!


----------



## big_jim_87

sxbarnes said:


> 80kg dumbbells in ours, but they are getting dusty.


The local hardcore/**** hole gym had 80s... I was the only one I ever see press em and by the looks on the faces of the other members when I did, I assume Im the only member that ever did lol

It use to be my January gym (as mine gets rammed) and was literally round the corner from my work but its moved now so didn't bother using it this yr...

Db over bar any day not just for comfort and safety but development too!

In bbing terms Bb comes 2nd to Db

Not the case in pl


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> The local hardcore/**** hole gym had 80s... I was the only one I ever see press em and by the looks on the faces of the other members when I did, I assume Im the only member that ever did lol
> 
> It use to be my January gym (as mine gets rammed) and was literally round the corner from my work but its moved now so didn't bother using it this yr...
> 
> Db over bar any day not just for comfort and safety but development too!
> 
> In bbing terms Bb comes 2nd to Db
> 
> Not the case in pl


Fck!! 80kg dumbells are crazy mate! Fair play even getting them up!

You really think db is better than bb? I've always used bb for my chest and it's always sore and has always grown, just find db's take effort to get the weight up and to get comfortable so you've wasted energy before you've even repped.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Fck!! 80kg dumbells are crazy mate! Fair play even getting them up!
> 
> You really think db is better than bb? I've always used bb for my chest and it's always sore and has always grown, just find db's take effort to get the weight up and to get comfortable so you've wasted energy before you've even repped.


At the time i had a training partner so id sit on the bench, he would place each Db one at a time on my leg/knee and id just rock back into a press possession.

Shoulders is diff and yea going heavy even with a partner is hard...

Need two really to pass each one up... But never gone heavy shoulder press as Im just **** at it.


----------



## big_jim_87

But yea Db is a more natural move as your hands are not stuck in a fixed possession on a bar.

Better stretch and contraction as you you can press wide at the bottom to narrow at the top.


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> At the time i had a training partner so id sit on the bench, he would place each Db one at a time on my leg/knee and id just rock back into a press possession.
> 
> Shoulders is diff and yea going heavy even with a partner is hard...
> 
> Need two really to pass each one up... But never gone heavy shoulder press as Im just **** at it.


I have never been able to do the knee thing! I can only clean the weights up but obviously cleaning all the way back to flat bench is not ideal.



big_jim_87 said:


> But yea Db is a more natural move as your hands are not stuck in a fixed possession on a bar.
> 
> Better stretch and contraction as you you can press wide at the bottom to narrow at the top.


Hmm see I find I can get a better stretch on bar because I have my elbows wider whereas on dumbells the weights hit my chest long before I get as far down as I do with bar - maybe its because I have a massive chest 

My chest is still sore from Monday so clearly the dumbells did the trick, might try to incorporate them at least once a month just to change it up.


----------



## Chelsea

Rest day yesterday so I got right into breaking bad final season and took calories back slightly. Was absolutely exhausted still, felt like legs from Tuesday was still having its effects.

Jabbed yesterday too so im keeping to the Wednesday and Sunday schedule perfectly, 2ml Cidos and 1ml NP Tren E in right delt, smooth again and zero pip today.

Back tonight so it might mean finally the deadlifts get done haha.


----------



## Suprakill4

Do you only jab delts mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you only jab delts mate?


Nah I jab my sweet a$s too but I love delt shots they are lovely, glutes requires far too much stretching haha.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Where you up to with Breaking Bad?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Don't like jabbing Delts :| goes right through me!! Quads and tris!


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Where you up to with Breaking Bad?


Think we have 3 or 4 episodes left mate and that's it!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Nah I jab my sweet a$s too but I love delt shots they are lovely, glutes requires far too much stretching haha.


Yeah delts are by far my favourite!!!! Hate quads and glutes. Think I've torn my quad a lite too


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Think we have 3 or 4 episodes left mate and that's it!


You past marie commitin suicide?


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> You past marie commitin suicide?


I know you're joking but if you spoil this for me I will literally cut you out of my life haha!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah delts are by far my favourite!!!! Hate quads and glutes. Think I've torn my quad a lite too


How did that quad jab go?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> I know you're joking but if you spoil this for me I will literally cut you out of my life haha!


lmao! nar dint happen.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> How did that quad jab go?


They've been jabbed twice each now  they went ok apart from one that really really hurt and leg nearly threw through the roof when hit a nerve. My right quad just below outer sweep inbetween muscle and knew is fcuked. Tensed quads in bath yesterday and something popped and can't bend leg fully now.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Don't like jabbing Delts :| goes right through me!! Quads and tris!


Tri's but won't do delts? Weirdo lol

Never tried tri's..... Cos I have none :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> They've been jabbed twice each now  they went ok apart from one that really really hurt and leg nearly threw through the roof when hit a nerve. My right quad just below outer sweep inbetween muscle and knew is fcuked. Tensed quads in bath yesterday and something popped and can't bend leg fully now.


Liked because it's funny :lol:

Presses all that weight.... Fùcks quad from a jab and bath stretch


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Liked because it's funny :lol:
> 
> Presses all that weight.... Fùcks quad from a jab and bath stretch


Funny that I've torn my quad. Cvnt lol.

It wasn't even anything to do with jab was just a flex in the bath madness. Jim says it's better than it going with nearly half tonne on leg press. Be looking at full detachment from bone then! This will heal quick enough.

Chest and back getting done high reps in its place.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Chest and back getting done high reps in its place.


 @Chelsea routine then?

:lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Tri's but won't do delts? Weirdo lol
> 
> Never tried tri's..... Cos I have none :lol:


Was sceptical at first about tris but went in like a peice of p1ss so confidence grew straight away. Delts I've done loads but feels weird and always leaves a lump showing on every lab I've used.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Was sceptical at first about tris but went in like a peice of p1ss so confidence grew straight away. Delts I've done loads but feels weird and always leaves a lump showing on every lab I've used.


Where abouts on tris do you jab?

Best to get in deep on delts, used 5/8's before and left lumps lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

Let your arm drop loose and feel your tricep, the meaty bit! From behind, not the side. I've used slins only for over a year now. Alot simpler and no fvcking about.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> They've been jabbed twice each now  they went ok apart from one that really really hurt and leg nearly threw through the roof when hit a nerve. My right quad just below outer sweep inbetween muscle and knew is fcuked. Tensed quads in bath yesterday and something popped and can't bend leg fully now.


That doesn't sound nice but at least they are done now. I need to do quads it looks so much easier as jabbing glutes is beyond annoying.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> @Chelsea routine then?
> 
> :lol:


You cnut!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> That doesn't sound nice but at least they are done now. I need to do quads it looks so much easier as jabbing glutes is beyond annoying.


Much much easier but I still get missus to do mine. I get to the point where needle is next to skin and just can't do it. My mind stops me pushing it in lol.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> That doesn't sound nice but at least they are done now. I need to do quads it looks so much easier as jabbing glutes is beyond annoying.


Never done glutes, wouldn't think I can do it, espesh with my fat ****.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Much much easier but I still get missus to do mine. I get to the point where needle is next to skin and just can't do it. My mind stops me pushing it in lol.


Its like my mind when my cock is near Mrs @R0BLET's bumhole.......I soon get over it and pierce through to pleasure town


----------



## Ben_Dover

You bunch of pussies, quads are a breeze :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> You bunch of pussies, quads are a breeze :thumbup1:


Quads scare me after my 1 jab I did about 5-6 years ago haha!


----------



## cas

Jabbed glutes earlier. Such a nightmare, I was faffing about to much and must have pulled the needle out the muscle and half of it went sub q. Now I have a beautiful lump in my bum cheek.

Quads are much easier...


----------



## Chelsea

cas said:


> Jabbed glutes earlier. Such a nightmare, I was faffing about to much and must have pulled the needle out the muscle and half of it went sub q. Now I have a beautiful lump in my bum cheek.
> 
> Quads are much easier...


Dem sub-q gains :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

quad is so easy and not painful in the slightest i cant even tell a needle is in. ill come jab u some time phil :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> quad is so easy and not painful in the slightest i cant even tell a needle is in. ill come jab u some time phil :lol:


You jab into your bone marrow


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> You jab into your bone marrow


thats how to get the best head growth gainz


----------



## Chelsea

Breakie:

3 whole eggs

3 finest sausages (over cooked)

2 scoops GN whey.

1 scoop GN oats

3 scoops GN Glutamine


----------



## PHMG

Chrispy Bacon > sausages....everytime!


----------



## Chelsea

Did arms yesterday as unfortunately in my haste to put a 45kg dumbell away I didn't support my body with my leg in front of me and I have now pulled my trap/upper back and it is not nice, cant look fully left or right and it hurts to look down! Can still train though so not the worst thing in the world.

Did skulls yesterday as my 3rd tricep exercise and this was the 4th set, 30kg a side plus the bar 

Ignore my nutty mate at the end haha


----------



## TELBOR

How much meth does your mate do?

:lol:

Pulled trap is a cúnt!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> How much meth does your mate do?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Pulled trap is a cúnt!!


Yea mate the worst pain is looking down at paperwork on my desk and at @Keeks although its nice to look down at her to see what she is doing 

He does a teenth eod from Heisenberg :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> He does a teenth eod from Heisenberg :lol:


You didn't...


----------



## Chelsea

Im now adding 1 scoop of GN oats below into each of my shakes so that's an extra 103.5g carbs every day:

http://gonutrition.com/pure-fine-oats

Looked significantly fuller during arms and had much more energy with the oats in the morning shake as usually I train after have a meal and breakfast whereas this time I had breakfast and my whey and oats shake and looked and felt much better, think I need the extra carbs and cals too.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate the worst pain is looking down at paperwork on my desk and at @Keeks although its nice to look down at her to see what she is doing
> 
> He does a teenth eod from Heisenberg :lol:


PMSL, say Hi for me 

Mate I had 3 deep tissue sessions on mine last year, still gives me problems now

1/10 EOD.... Pussy :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, say Hi for me
> 
> Mate I had 3 deep tissue sessions on mine last year, still gives me problems now
> 
> 1/10 EOD.... Pussy :lol:


I will but she wont be able to say much back with a mouthful of pork sword 

I reckon i'll be fine mate its just very painful looking in directions especially down, can and will train but its the sort of pain that tires you out a bit, just popped 2 ibuprofen so should ease up.

Maybe a sunbed at lunch might help too :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I will but she wont be able to say much back with a mouthful of pork sword
> 
> I reckon i'll be fine mate its just very painful looking in directions especially down, can and will train but its the sort of pain that tires you out a bit, just popped 2 ibuprofen so should ease up.
> 
> Maybe a sunbed at lunch might help too :whistling:


Mouthful... You wish.

Yeah looking down and left and right was a cùnt for a few weeks for me lol

Sunbed.... Me? Could do with one tbh. Albino at the moment


----------



## Dagman72

Looking at your skullcrushers, would get more out of them if you kept the tricep straight and just bend at the elbow. Will have to less weight though.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate the worst pain is looking down at paperwork on my desk and at @Keeks although its nice to look down at her to see what she is doing
> 
> He does a teenth eod from Heisenberg :lol:


Well if it's hurting, i'll stop what I'm doing down here and give you a nice rub, although I've got terrible doms today so once I've done you, you can do me?!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Mouthful... You wish.
> 
> Yeah looking down and left and right was a cùnt for a few weeks for me lol
> 
> Sunbed.... Me? Could do with one tbh. Albino at the moment


Haha! Tell me about it mate, MT2 tonight for me 



Dagman72 said:


> Looking at your skullcrushers, would get more out of them if you kept the tricep straight and just bend at the elbow. Will have to less weight though.


Erm not sure I quite understand as all im doing is bending at the elbow and straightening the arm?!



Keeks said:


> Well if it's hurting, i'll stop what I'm doing down here and give you a nice rub, although I've got terrible doms today so once I've done you, you can do me?!


This sounds like just what I need!! Im more than happy to "do" you  when shall I book this?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> This sounds like just what I need!! Im more than happy to "do" you  when shall I book this?


ASAP.....my chest and ass are killing, seriously! :crying:


----------



## Dagman72

Sorry mate from the video does not look like you are. Must be the angle!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Workouts look good phil, shame on the trap! I've done that when deadlifting, turned my head to smile at training partner showing off and pulled it! Like the dick head I am 

Ice it and take ibuprofen it should be fine as doesn't sound too serious! I'd say just careful with how you sleep as don't want to make it worse.

Blast started when? How's it going?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> ASAP.....my chest and ass are killing, seriously! :crying:


I'll be there with the baby oil shortly! (shortly wasn't a short joke  )


----------



## Chelsea

Dagman72 said:


> Sorry mate from the video does not look like you are. Must be the angle!!


Maybe mate as I make sure I bring the bar behind my head to get even better ROM.



Bad Alan said:


> Workouts look good phil, shame on the trap! I've done that when deadlifting, turned my head to smile at training partner showing off and pulled it! Like the dick head I am
> 
> Ice it and take ibuprofen it should be fine as doesn't sound too serious! I'd say just careful with how you sleep as don't want to make it worse.
> 
> Blast started when? How's it going?


Thanks mate, haha who hasn't done that during a heavy deadlift though 

Taken ibuprofen but its still really painful nodding my head down but i'll be ok.

First jab of blast was 2 weeks ago this Thurs I believe but didn't jab Tren until the Monday after so still very early days.

Im thinking once ive reached the half way point trying the Wildcat EquiTrenMast - EQ - 300mg Tren E - 250mg Mast E - 250mg per ml, then run NP Test 400 on top 3 maybe 4ml a week so id be looking at a minimum of:

NP Test - 1.2g - 1.6g

Eq - 600mg

Tren E - 500mg

Mast E - 500mg

NP are bringing out Anavar soon and its looking very good price wise so I may throw that in providing it doesn't kill appetite


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I'll be there with the baby oil shortly! (shortly wasn't a short joke  )


I'm suddenly aching alllllllllllll over! :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I'm suddenly aching alllllllllllll over! :whistling:


Likewise I think my trap pain is spreading right to my cock.....I mean groin.....yea groin :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Likewise I think my trap pain is spreading right to my cock.....I mean groin.....yea groin :whistling:


Same here, micro penis.....err I mean groin area will need some serious attention.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Same here, micro penis.....err I mean groin area will need some serious attention.


That's the area I specialise in (groin not micro penis - no matter how much Rob asks me to touch his)


----------



## Suprakill4

Dagman72 said:


> Looking at your skullcrushers, would get more out of them if you kept the tricep straight and just bend at the elbow. Will have to less weight though.


I thought this. Don't know if was angle of the video though but they looked slightly like the end rom of a pullover. Think it was angle of video.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I thought this. Don't know if was angle of the video though but they looked slightly like the end rom of a pullover. Think it was angle of video.


Its just where I have the bar mate, if I bring it directly down to forehead my elbows hurt like fck, bringing the bar behind my head gets me pain free better ROM.

The last couple may have more movement like a pull over as my tri's were ruined so these would be called cheat reps.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Its just where I have the bar mate, if I bring it directly down to forehead my elbows hurt like fck, bringing the bar behind my head gets me pain free better ROM.
> 
> The last couple may have more movement like a pull over as my tri's were ruined so these would be called cheat reps.


I'm the same I cannot being down to my forehead as kills my forearms.

I do them dead stops behind my head on the floor.


----------



## NorthernSoul

I had the same few week ago. Shoulder is fine when facing forward but when you look left or right (whichever side you pulled), it kills. Goes after 3-4days.


----------



## Dagman72

Them dead stops are evil. Especially 20 reps!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Dagman72 said:


> Them dead stops are evil. Especially 20 reps!!!


Widow makers?


----------



## Queenie

Morning Philip!

Did I read u pulled your trap?? I've done that. Literally worst pain ever. Couldn't sleep comfortably or anything! Hope it improves fast for ya.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm the same I cannot being down to my forehead as kills my forearms.
> 
> I do them dead stops behind my head on the floor.


Better done like that mate, bringing down to forehead is no way near as effective as load is taken off triceps at top of movement.

Those deadstops on floor are brutal, haven't done them in a while may chuck them in tonight now


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Morning Philip!
> 
> Did I read u pulled your trap?? I've done that. Literally worst pain ever. Couldn't sleep comfortably or anything! Hope it improves fast for ya.


Yes I have but it is a lot better today, yesterday I was in a lot of pain looking down at paperwork on my desk but its much better now, thanks 



Bad Alan said:


> Better done like that mate, bringing down to forehead is no way near as effective as load is taken off triceps at top of movement.
> 
> Those deadstops on floor are brutal, haven't done them in a while may chuck them in tonight now


Agree....so what are these dead stops? I've never done them.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Yes I have but it is a lot better today, yesterday I was in a lot of pain looking down at paperwork on my desk but its much better now, thanks
> 
> Agree....so what are these dead stops? I've never done them.







Try them!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Try them!


Will they make my face turn bright red like JP's?

In all seriousness wouldn't this exercise limit ROM? Im sure they are good because they are far more strict though.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Will they make my face turn bright red like JP's?
> 
> In all seriousness wouldn't this exercise limit ROM? Im sure they are good because they are far more strict though.


Noooooo that's caused by other things I reckon lol, I really rate JP but he looks like he's going to die recently.

Not massively mate, very good isolation though!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Noooooo that's caused by other things I reckon lol, I really rate JP but he looks like he's going to die recently.
> 
> Not massively mate, very good isolation though!


Yea the things I hear about him worries me!

I think I will give these a go, just gotta make sure no one jumps on my chest whilst im on the floor mistaking it for a trampoline :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Yea the things I hear about him worries me!
> 
> I think I will give these a go, just gotta make sure no one jumps on my chest whilst im on the floor mistaking it for a trampoline :lol:


Oh ffs I was sick in my mouth. Fcuking trampoline. swell head lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> Morning Philip!
> 
> Did I read u pulled your trap?? I've done that. Literally worst pain ever. Couldn't sleep comfortably or anything! Hope it improves fast for ya.


So i was always right... Child birth is easy?


----------



## Dagman72

Suprakill4 said:


> Widow makers?


Indeed they are.


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> Better done like that mate, bringing down to forehead is no way near as effective as load is taken off triceps at top of movement.
> 
> Those deadstops on floor are brutal, haven't done them in a while may chuck them in tonight now


You ever do dead stop on a bench?

Very diff to on the floor...

Rest the bar on the top of the bench just above head.

Big old stretch


----------



## Queenie

big_jim_87 said:


> So i was always right... Child birth is easy?


Urgh no its hell. But the drugs are good.


----------



## Dagman72

Chelsea said:


> Will they make my face turn bright red like JP's?
> 
> In all seriousness wouldn't this exercise limit ROM? Im sure they are good because they are far more strict though.


I go nice and red and find these great for triceps, makes my triceps fatigue very quickly.


----------



## Dagman72

Chelsea said:


> Will they make my face turn bright red like JP's?
> 
> In all seriousness wouldn't this exercise limit ROM? Im sure they are good because they are far more strict though.


I go nice and red and find these great for triceps, makes my triceps fatigue very quickly.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Will they make my face turn bright red like JP's?
> 
> In all seriousness wouldn't this exercise limit ROM? Im sure they are good because they are far more strict though.


You take out the stretch reflex making each rep harder.

I like them on shoulder press and any tricep move.

Ham curls feel good too.


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> Urgh no its hell. But the drugs are good.


Ah ok... Should of had some val when you pulled your trap lol!


----------



## big_jim_87

Dagman72 said:


> I go nice and red and find these great for triceps, makes my triceps fatigue very quickly.


I think the redness is foot/leg placement related...

When on a bench feet are bellow body but when on the floor feet are level and knee bent so leg above body...

Pushes blood into the upper body a bit like a head stand etc


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> I think the redness is foot/leg placement related...
> 
> When on a bench feet are bellow body but when on the floor feet are level and knee bent so leg above body...
> 
> Pushes blood into the upper body a bit like a head stand etc


Exactly this! Was about to write this. When I used to do them on bench no blood in face but doing on flow with legs bent it's like a beer root and have veins sticking out of my head.


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> You ever do dead stop on a bench?
> 
> Very diff to on the floor...
> 
> Rest the bar on the top of the bench just above head.
> 
> Big old stretch


No actually, didn't even think of it!

What's the setup? Sat on the floor leant up against a flat bench?

It has all the benefits of the floor version but with greater stretch at bottom/fuller ROM. Cheers.


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> No actually, didn't even think of it!
> 
> What's the setup? Sat on the floor leant up against a flat bench?
> 
> It has all the benefits of the floor version but with greater stretch at bottom/fuller ROM. Cheers.


No that would be an over head move?

But that also sounds awesome actually...

I just meant lay on bench and touch the bench just above your head... Like on the floor but get that extra few inch where the plates would hit the floor...


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> No that would be an over head move?
> 
> But that also sounds awesome actually...
> 
> I just meant lay on bench and touch the bench just above your head... Like on the floor but get that extra few inch where the plates would hit the floor...


Yea it would be, I see what you mean now though! However we may have just come up with a new move lol  overhead deadstops!


----------



## MiXiN

Hope you recover soon, WhiteRonald. Lol.

How are you finding the Novorapid and what's your protocol mate?


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> Yea it would be, I see what you mean now though! However we may have just come up with a new move lol  overhead deadstops!


Its deffo been done but not in this fashion...

Think this would be a good way of doing it tbh...

May try them 2mo lol


----------



## TELBOR

MiXiN said:


> Hope you recover soon, WhiteRonald. Lol.
> 
> How are you finding the Novorapid and what's your protocol mate?


Novarapid?

@Chelsea you on slin?

Fat enough already


----------



## MiXiN

R0BLET said:


> Novarapid?
> 
> @Chelsea you on slin?
> 
> Fat enough already


Hope I've not opened the Can o' Worms. Lol.


----------



## TELBOR

MiXiN said:


> Hope I've not opened the Can o' Worms. Lol.


Lol

I just didn't think he was on it, GH yeah, but wasn't sure I'd seen him mention slin tbh


----------



## MiXiN

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> I just didn't think he was on it, GH yeah, but wasn't sure I'd seen him mention slin tbh


WhiteRon is just a devious fvcker through and through, but He's not a bad lad all said and done!


----------



## TELBOR

MiXiN said:


> WhiteRon is just a devious fvcker through and through, but He's not a bad lad all said and done!


PMSL

If he is doing slin then good on him :beer:


----------



## MiXiN

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> If he is doing slin then good on him :beer:


+1 on that.

He's just a Rum fella, that's all He is.

I've got to be brutally honest, though, Phil and a couple of others are about the only reason I visit here now.

It's a bit sh1te here now, so if you can recommend any different forums I'm all ears.


----------



## TELBOR

MiXiN said:


> +1 on that.
> 
> He's just a Rum fella, that's all He is.
> 
> I've got to be brutally honest, though, Phil and a couple of others are about the only reason I visit here now.
> 
> It's a bit sh1te here now, so if you can recommend any different forums I'm all ears.


All the forums have the same members tbh mate, so you'll bump into the people you don't see eye to eye with.


----------



## MiXiN

R0BLET said:


> All the forums have the same members tbh mate, so you'll bump into the people you don't see eye to eye with


----------



## TELBOR

MiXiN said:


> Fair enough buddy.
> 
> I only joined here to source and peddle anyway, so no sweat. Lol.
> 
> I've achieved my aims right enough!


I think we all get more out this forum than we think tbh, helped me loads over the last couple of years :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

MiXiN said:


> Hope you recover soon, WhiteRonald. Lol.
> 
> How are you finding the Novorapid and what's your protocol mate?


Havent started it yet mate, it still scares me haha, also I don't actually know what to do with it, I need instructions on how to put it together haha and how to store it.



R0BLET said:


> Novarapid?
> 
> @Chelsea you on slin?
> 
> Fat enough already


 :lol: as above mate, not on it yet you junkie slut 



R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> I just didn't think he was on it, GH yeah, but wasn't sure I'd seen him mention slin tbh





MiXiN said:


> WhiteRon is just a devious fvcker through and through, but He's not a bad lad all said and done!


Hahaha thanks mate 



MiXiN said:


> +1 on that.
> 
> He's just a Rum fella, that's all He is.
> 
> I've got to be brutally honest, though, Phil and a couple of others are about the only reason I visit here now.
> 
> It's a bit sh1te here now, so if you can recommend any different forums I'm all ears.


You must have amazing taste when it come to sense of humour and......well.......men :lol:

I'll do my best to keep you entertained :beer:

Appreciate that though mate, your not so bad yourself


----------



## Dagman72

big_jim_87 said:


> I think the redness is foot/leg placement related...
> 
> When on a bench feet are bellow body but when on the floor feet are level and knee bent so leg above body...
> 
> Pushes blood into the upper body a bit like a head stand etc


And i thought i was training ****ing hard!!!


----------



## MiXiN

Chelsea said:


> Havent started it yet mate, it still scares me haha, also I don't actually know what to do with it, I need instructions on how to put it together haha and how to store it.
> 
> :lol: as above mate, not on it yet you junkie slut
> 
> Hahaha thanks mate
> 
> You must have amazing taste when it come to sense of humour and......well.......men :lol:
> 
> I'll do my best to keep you entertained :beer:
> 
> Appreciate that though mate, your not so bad yourself


Put it in the fridge Bro'... I'm no expert on the compound, but I do know it worked well with the other bits & bobs.

Not gonna say much here, but my Fiancee has been on it since 15Yr old (now 33) and She's a big fvcker. Lol.

Take it easy mate, be good.

I'll be in touch soon pal.


----------



## Chelsea

MiXiN said:


> Put it in the fridge Bro'... I'm no expert on the compound, but I do know it worked well with the other bits & bobs.
> 
> Not gonna say much here, but my Fiancee has been on it since 15Yr old (now 33) and She's a big fvcker. Lol.
> 
> Take it easy mate, be good.
> 
> I'll be in touch soon pal.


 :lol: nice one mate, appreciate it and speak to you soon


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night:

Usual warm up of 3 sets x 25 reps on extensions 49kg and 3 x 20 reps on lying hammy curls 30kg

*Hack Squat:*

40kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

130kg x 10 - PB - was going so low especially on this set that the machine was lightly tapping the bottom of the frame!

*Leg Press:*

300kg x 12

350kg x 12

400kg x 12

Should have done 450kg but I was massively distracted by the bird that kinda joined in for leg press.

*Leg Extensions:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

112kg x 12 - pb for recently especially with no rest pause and full ROM.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

Worked up to:

60kg x 12 reps did 3 sets

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

*Standing Calf Raises:*

15plates x 8

18plates x 8

20plates x 8 - full stack x 2 sets

*Seated Calf Raises:*

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

50kg x 15 - few bounced.

*Incline Calf Raises:*

50kg x 12 x 3 sets, slow controlled and a held stretch at the bottom.

Really happy with hack squat, absolutely love the machine and the weights seem to just keep going up, I remember when 50kg was tough and tough for my knees too.

Jab time tonight so 2ml Cidos and 1ml NP Tren E, may purchase some WC EqTrenMast as I want to run mast in this cycle along with Tren but I hate having to jab loads of oil so that would take care of the Tren and Mast in 2ml (500mg each) then get some NP Test 400 to hit the Test side of it.


----------



## musclemate

Hey Phil

Do you wrap your legs when doing heavy extensions? The shearing force on the knees must be huge.


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> Hey Phil
> 
> Do you wrap your legs when doing heavy extensions? The shearing force on the knees must be huge.


No mate I don't, never feel any pressure when I do extensions to be honest mate, in fact pretty much all knee pain has gone now.

I do always make sure that all reps are fully controlled so there is none of this snappy form that might cause problems.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Hack squats make my knees feel as if they are going to pop out, where do you place your feet? Quite high and wide?


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> Hack squats make my knees feel as if they are going to pop out, where do you place your feet? Quite high and wide?


Yea mate toes to the edge and about shoulder width slightly pointing out but only very slightly.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ben_Dover said:


> Hack squats make my knees feel as if they are going to pop out, where do you place your feet? Quite high and wide?


You probably need your feet further away from your body?


----------



## Ben_Dover

big_jim_87 said:


> You probably need your feet further away from your body?


Will try this next time, I usually avoid hacks for his reason...


----------



## Dazarms

musclemate said:


> Hey Phil
> 
> Do you wrap your legs when doing heavy extensions? The shearing force on the knees must be huge.


Hey pal all looking good like

What's you current blast cycle atm then?

how long will you be staying on this for?


----------



## Chelsea

Dazarms said:


> Hey pal all looking good like
> 
> What's you current blast cycle atm then?
> 
> how long will you be staying on this for?


Cheers mate, current cycle is:

1g Cido Test E

400mg Neuro Pharma Test E

Per week.


----------



## Guest

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, current cycle is:
> 
> 1g Cido Test E
> 
> 400mg Neuro Pharma Tren E
> 
> Per week.


Corrected for you


----------



## Dazarms

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, current cycle is:
> 
> 1g Cido Test E
> 
> 400mg Neuro Pharma Test E
> 
> Per week.


Good mate

used NP myself and really rate the stuff

Oxy and Mtren great stuff like!

Nice little preworkout !

How long will you stay on this blast for?

You using GH with it at all or peps?

Do you then move onto a cruise or change your compounds up for something else


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> Corrected for you


Am I blind or just missing the joke?



Dazarms said:


> Good mate
> 
> used NP myself and really rate the stuff
> 
> Oxy and Mtren great stuff like!
> 
> Nice little preworkout !
> 
> How long will you stay on this blast for?
> 
> You using GH with it at all or peps?
> 
> Do you then move onto a cruise or change your compounds up for something else


Same mate, its very good and not a single hint of pip which is great, heard very good things from a lot of people.

Will stay on this blast for 12 weeks then cruise on Test for another 10.

Going to add the Gh in mate, no peps at the moment.

Will ad some Wildcat EqTrenMast to this in a few weeks to see what happens as I have never used Mast on a bulk.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Am I blind or just missing the joke?
> 
> Same mate, its very good and not a single hint of pip which is great, heard very good things from a lot of people.
> 
> Will stay on this blast for 12 weeks then cruise on Test for another 10.
> 
> Going to add the Gh in mate, no peps at the moment.
> 
> Will ad some Wildcat EqTrenMast to this in a few weeks to see what happens as I have never used Mast on a bulk.


You forgot the synthol you mentioned to me earlier..


----------



## NorthernSoul

When do you start prepping filip and when is the show>?


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> You forgot the synthol you mentioned to me earlier..


Haha yea right!! That sort of stuff scares the sh1t out of me and kinda makes me feel sick.


----------



## Guest

Chelsea said:


> Am I blind or just missing the joke?
> 
> Same mate, its very good and not a single hint of pip which is great, heard very good things from a lot of people.
> 
> Will stay on this blast for 12 weeks then cruise on Test for another 10.
> 
> Going to add the Gh in mate, no peps at the moment.
> 
> Will ad some Wildcat EqTrenMast to this in a few weeks to see what happens as I have never used Mast on a bulk.


You put 1g Cido

400mg Np Test e

Did you not mean Tren???


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> You put 1g Cido
> 
> 400mg Np Test e
> 
> Did you not mean Tren???


Haha yep I did mean Tren....good spot :beer:


----------



## Dazarms

Chelsea said:


> Haha yep I did mean Tren....good spot :beer:


ha good spot there like!

Tren E yeah ?

do you ever run short esters like prop,Tren A, Mast P ?

And your debating on using slin are u mate ?

Ive always wanted give it go but scared getting fat on it!


----------



## Suprakill4

Ben_Dover said:


> Will try this next time, I usually avoid hacks for his reason...


I would imagine the angle of your calf to hamstring is wrong. Place feet further away so that your ankles are not further back then the knee at bottom. Works much better this way for me and I have quite high for placement on leg press for the same reason - knee issues


----------



## Suprakill4

Dazarms said:


> ha good spot there like!
> 
> Tren E yeah ?
> 
> do you ever run short esters like prop,Tren A, Mast P ?
> 
> And your debating on using slin are u mate ?
> 
> Ive always wanted give it go but scared getting fat on it!


I use slin pre workout every session and it doesn't make me fat at all. I don't really buy into the whole 'you'll get fat on slin'. It's certainly possible but not as bad as many say.

Mtren, oxy, slin pre workout - fcuking incredible pump.


----------



## Chelsea

Dazarms said:


> ha good spot there like!
> 
> Tren E yeah ?
> 
> do you ever run short esters like prop,Tren A, Mast P ?
> 
> And your debating on using slin are u mate ?
> 
> Ive always wanted give it go but scared getting fat on it!


Yes mate, Tren E.

Only ever run short esters in the last 4-6 weeks of comp prep as im still not a massive fan of jabbing tbh.

Fat doesn't worry me mate as you can tell that pretty quickly, its the coma im worried about more


----------



## Dazarms

Chelsea said:


> Yes mate, Tren E.
> 
> Only ever run short esters in the last 4-6 weeks of comp prep as im still not a massive fan of jabbing tbh.
> 
> Fat doesn't worry me mate as you can tell that pretty quickly, its the coma im worried about more


haha aye there is that also like

tricky stuff

but if you no what your doing with slin ive heard u get awesome results

mate mine swears by it with GH preworkout

When are you competing this year mate?

June time?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> I use slin pre workout every session and it doesn't make me fat at all. I don't really buy into the whole 'you'll get fat on slin'. It's certainly possible but not as bad as many say.
> 
> Mtren, oxy, slin pre workout - fcuking incredible pump.


Keep saying...

You tailor the slin to your carb intake not your carb to your slin intake...


----------



## Chelsea

Dazarms said:


> haha aye there is that also like
> 
> tricky stuff
> 
> but if you no what your doing with slin ive heard u get awesome results
> 
> mate mine swears by it with GH preworkout
> 
> When are you competing this year mate?
> 
> June time?


September time I think mate, only problem is that we have a holiday booked in Greece on 1st Aug for 2 weeks which would massively be in the middle of prep so im not quite sure what to do, maybe diet hard and early before the holiday, try to be as good as possible on holiday then get back to the grind when im home or just compete later if there is a later show that isn't too far away.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Keep saying...
> 
> You tailor the slin to your carb intake not your carb to your slin intake...


So what would you recommend for me mate? Post workout 2-3iu maybe? Would oats be ok as the carb source in my protein shake? Got some WMS coming today too.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> So what would you recommend for me mate? Post workout 2-3iu maybe? Would oats be ok as the carb source in my protein shake? Got some WMS coming today too.


2-3 iu post workout only...... I know you like to stick to low dose but ffs phil. Lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> 2-3 iu post workout only...... I know you like to stick to low dose but ffs phil. Lol.


I assumed this would be a good starting point.....clearly I was wrong :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I assumed this would be a good starting point.....clearly I was wrong :lol:


Starting point it would be ok and you work your way up. That's how I see most use it. I meant 2-3 iu post workout only as your max dose wouldn't see much benefit from that for me personally.


----------



## Guest

6iu pre workout

Shake, shake intra and carbs after Gh post and I'm actually a tad leaner.

Diet is maintainance cals.


----------



## Keeks

What fed you doing this year?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> What fed you doing this year?


Was thinking UKBFF what about you?

I need an oiler too....


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> September time I think mate, only problem is that we have a holiday booked in Greece on 1st Aug for 2 weeks which would massively be in the middle of prep so im not quite sure what to do, maybe diet hard and early before the holiday, try to be as good as possible on holiday then get back to the grind when im home or just compete later if there is a later show that isn't too far away.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


I know how serious my thoughts are taken here so listen up. I'd compete later. Sounds like too much of a worry and stress job and I couldn't be doing with it.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Was thinking UKBFF what about you?
> 
> I need an oiler too....


Probably stick to Nabba, but will see what's what next year.

In!!! :bounce: But it takes a lot of practice getting it right y'know! :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Was thinking UKBFF what about you?
> 
> I need an oiler too....


Purple Aki?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Purple Aki?


Oi you, don't be giving my role away! :nono:

I'm non-purple midget aki.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Purple Aki?


This made me lol at work :lol:



Keeks said:


> Oi you, don't be giving my role away! :nono:
> 
> I'm non-purple midget aki.


Don't worry I think aki is busy grooming Rob so you still have the role....practice session soon? I wanna get it just right :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> So what would you recommend for me mate? Post workout 2-3iu maybe? Would oats be ok as the carb source in my protein shake? Got some WMS coming today too.


Look at your diet, if your happy with the way its structured and carb amounts and timing etc then dnt change anything.

If you want to use it pw then look at your pw and ppw carb intake.

Lets say for the sake of this convo you have 50g carbs pw and the same again ppw, id say try 5-6iu slin.

Once you know how you react to slin you can then play with the iu and keep the carbs the same to see how many iu to carbs you feel is optimal for you.

The only way you'll get fat with slin is if your carb intake is too high and drives up your total cal intake or if you hit mcds drive through on your way home from the gym.

Slin just makes better use of your macros so this is why you make your slin fit your diet not the other way around.

Well this is my take on it any way.

Id say start off with 4iu and build up.

I never noticed much from low doses as a newb but 1st time i hit 8iu i felt like ****!

Oats should be fine

Keep some sugars on you tho even tho you'll be fine as a hypo dnt feel nice and can be scary if you never had one.

If you do hit a hypo dnt panic as nothing your doing is drastic enough to cause any harm, you'd need a lot more then 10iu to cause any real issues.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Don't worry I think aki is busy grooming Rob so you still have the role....practice session soon? I wanna get it just right :whistling:


Practice makes perfect! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Look at your diet, if your happy with the way its structured and carb amounts and timing etc then dnt change anything.
> 
> If you want to use it pw then look at your pw and ppw carb intake.
> 
> Lets say for the sake of this convo you have 50g carbs pw and the same again ppw, id say try 5-6iu slin.
> 
> Once you know how you react to slin you can then play with the iu and keep the carbs the same to see how many iu to carbs you feel is optimal for you.
> 
> The only way you'll get fat with slin is if your carb intake is too high and drives up your total cal intake or if you hit mcds drive through on your way home from the gym.
> 
> Slin just makes better use of your macros so this is why you make your slin fit your diet not the other way around.
> 
> Well this is my take on it any way.
> 
> Id say start off with 4iu and build up.
> 
> I never noticed much from low doses as a newb but 1st time i hit 8iu i felt like ****!
> 
> Oats should be fine
> 
> Keep some sugars on you tho even tho you'll be fine as a hypo dnt feel nice and can be scary if you never had one.
> 
> If you do hit a hypo dnt panic as nothing your doing is drastic enough to cause any harm, you'd need a lot more then 10iu to cause any real issues.


Wicked mate nice one for that, just what I needed to hear :beer: has actually made me feel a lot more relaxed.

Currently having 50g scoop of GN oats PW which is 34.5g carbs 0.3g of which are sugars, also just took delivery of WMS so was going to add that to the PW shake too, 50g of that would be 44g carbs all of which are sugars.

I never have too many carbs even when bulking which is actually why ive put in the oats into my 3 shakes now to bump up the cals and carbs.

May do some pics tonight of current condition and of the slin so I know how to put it together and use. I take it the twisty bit on the end of the pen that is numbered gives out the exact number of iu's right? So if I choose 4 it administers 4iu yea?


----------



## big_jim_87

No prob

The pens will only fit together one way and that's the right way.

So have a fiddle and once you have all fitting together it should be right.

Yea the twist bit is in iu 1is 1iu etc

As you twist to number you want its like taking a screw out, then jab and push the twisty bit down to push slin though.

Make sense?


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> No prob
> 
> The pens will only fit together one way and that's the right way.
> 
> So have a fiddle and once you have all fitting together it should be right.
> 
> Yea the twist bit is in iu 1is 1iu etc
> 
> As you twist to number you want its like taking a screw out, then jab and push the twisty bit down to push slin though.
> 
> Make sense?


Ahh ok perfect mate that makes sense. I'll post pics tonight as I may start doing this now. May go and get some Lucosades as well as they are half price and may save my life :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Ahh ok perfect mate that makes sense. I'll post pics tonight as I may start doing this now. May go and get some Lucosades as well as they are half price and may save my life :lol:


Dextrose tabs from boots. Keep a pack on you all the time. I do and know my diets perfect to prevent hypo but I do just to be on the safe side.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Ahh ok perfect mate that makes sense. I'll post pics tonight as I may start doing this now. May go and get some Lucosades as well as they are half price and may save my life :lol:


£1 at Asda at the moment :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Dextrose tabs from boots. Keep a pack on you all the time. I do and know my diets perfect to prevent hypo but I do just to be on the safe side.


Good shout.



R0BLET said:


> £1 at Asda at the moment :beer:
> 
> View attachment 144774


These look like they may give me aids plus im a snob I don't shop at asda :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Good shout.
> 
> These look like they may give me aids plus im a snob I don't shop at asda :lol:


PMSL

I don't, but I needed some 

Tbh most £1 shops sell them, like 4 packs for a huge £1 Philip.

But your a snog and a toff, so you wouldn't dare step foot in there :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> I don't, but I needed some
> 
> Tbh most £1 shops sell them, like 4 packs for a huge £1 Philip.
> 
> But your a *snog *and a toff, so you wouldn't dare step foot in there :lol:


More like you want a snog!! Mate I wouldn't be seen dead in a £1 shop, those places depress me!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> More like you want a snog!! Mate I wouldn't be seen dead in a £1 shop, those places depress me!


You depress me you fat cùnt


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You depress me you fat cùnt


 :lol: more like I depress you because you want to look like me and you're just a fat cnut?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: more like I depress you because you want to look like me and you're just a fat cnut?




You can use that on me next time


----------



## Chelsea

These are now being added to the current intra workout (was already using ibcaa) so intra is:

50g scoop wms

10g glutamine

10g aminos


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 144775
> 
> 
> You can use that on me next time


I SOOOOOOO will!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> These are now being added to the current intra workout (was already using ibcaa) so intra is:
> 
> 50g scoop wms
> 
> 10g glutamine
> 
> 10g aminos


Why wms mate?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Why wms mate?


Is WMS not the best? I assumed it was. If im wrong let me know haha.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Is WMS not the best? I assumed it was. If im wrong let me know haha.


These lips are sealed


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> Is WMS not the best? I assumed it was. If im wrong let me know haha.


You'll be fine with It mate,

I suffer a little cause don't deal too well with sugar

If you wanna be fussy branch dextrin/virtargo are "the best" but freakin expensive


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> You'll be fine with It mate,
> 
> I suffer a little cause don't deal too well with sugar
> 
> If you wanna be fussy branch dextrin/virtargo are "the best" but freakin expensive


And a fad...

What is better about them?

Lots of stuff looks better on paper but in reality do they make a visual difference?


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> And a fad...
> 
> What is better about them?
> 
> Lots of stuff looks better on paper but in reality do they make a visual difference?


Dextrose... Cheapest


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> And a fad...
> 
> What is better about them?
> 
> Lots of stuff looks better on paper but in reality do they make a visual difference?


Yeah your right money best spent elsewhere,

I found the rice flour you put me on pre workout easiest on my belly Than any powdered carb tbh,

Think a lot of these companies make a cheap carb that maybe good eg branch dextrin bang a Patton (or whatever it's called) on them

And make a huge Profit on them


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Yeah your right money best spent elsewhere,
> 
> I found the rice flour you put me on pre workout easiest on my belly Than any powdered carb tbh,
> 
> Think a lot of these companies make a cheap carb that maybe good eg branch dextrin bang a Patton (or whatever it's called) on them
> 
> And make a huge Profit on them


Yep even if it is better will we see a physical diff?

What's the diff in that and dextrose?

Is one faster?

How much faster can you get then dex and will it actually make a diff?


----------



## Suprakill4

Only different I can see is bloating and how much water is drawn into the stomach


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Only different I can see is bloating and how much water is drawn into the stomach


I have no issue with dex...

No bloat etc

Oats **** me up, now I use tpw gluten free oats and no bloat.


----------



## Chelsea

Went for the WMS as others have said it seemed to say that it was better for digestion and for the sake of a couple of £ im more than happy to do that because as bodybuilders we eat enough anyway so anything that will make digestion a bit easier im up for.

Was supposed to jab on Wed but I was out till late at a friends so did the jab last night:

2ml Cidos and 1ml Neuro Pharma Tren E, used a new technique, instead of resting my arm on the sofa with pillows I knelt down at the side of the bed, but me left arm out straight then used the right arm to jab the left delt.

Was great because the right arm that was doing the jabbing was supported by the mattress so there was no shaking or movement which can cause a bit of blood so it was literally the perfect jab, could get Tyson to punch me in the left delt right now and it would be fine so im very happy.

On another note, I may in fact be the horniest bloke alive at the moment!! I literally cant control my lob ons, even at work my mind will run away with me and I will be sitting here pitching a tent! Its times like these that I wish I worked in accounts with @Keeks :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Shaking.... New technique... You gay bruv?!

:lol:

Stand up, middle of delt and crack on.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Shaking.... New technique... You gay bruv?!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Stand up, middle of delt and crack on.
> 
> View attachment 144799


Nah man!! Standing up my delt isn't fully relaxed and I can feel the pin puncturing through the muscle (something you prob don't experience) and its horrible.

Lying down completely relaxed and supported is the way to go


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Went for the WMS as others have said it seemed to say that it was better for digestion and for the sake of a couple of £ im more than happy to do that because as bodybuilders we eat enough anyway so anything that will make digestion a bit easier im up for.
> 
> Was supposed to jab on Wed but I was out till late at a friends so did the jab last night:
> 
> 2ml Cidos and 1ml Neuro Pharma Tren E, used a new technique, instead of resting my arm on the sofa with pillows I knelt down at the side of the bed, but me left arm out straight then used the right arm to jab the left delt.
> 
> Was great because the right arm that was doing the jabbing was supported by the mattress so there was no shaking or movement which can cause a bit of blood so it was literally the perfect jab,* could get Tyson to punch me in the left delt right now *and it would be fine so im very happy.
> 
> On another note, I may in fact be the horniest bloke alive at the moment!! I literally cant control my lob ons, even at work my mind will run away with me and I will be sitting here pitching a tent! Its times like these that I wish I worked in accounts with @Keeks :lol:


I know he would be punching up or whilst stood on ladder. Pre 1990's nooo!! Post 2000 maybe a hes a little soft,


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Nah man!! Standing up my delt isn't fully relaxed and I can feel the pin puncturing through the muscle (something you prob don't experience) and its horrible.
> 
> Lying down completely relaxed and supported is the way to go


Ah, I see.

I'll be quiet then


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> On another note, I may in fact be the horniest bloke alive at the moment!! I literally cant control my lob ons, even at work my mind will run away with me and I will be sitting here pitching a tent! Its times like these that I wish I worked in accounts with @Keeks :lol:


Picsornorandomlobons. 

Ha ha, you distract me too much when you're not even in the same office so if we were in the same office I wouldn't last a day! I'd be sacked due to gross misconduct due to a) not doing any work and B) inappropriate behaviour towards a Co - worker. :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Picsornorandomlobons.
> 
> Ha ha, you distract me too much when you're not even in the same office so if we were in the same office I wouldn't last a day! I'd be sacked due to gross misconduct due to a) not doing any work and B) inappropriate behaviour towards a Co - worker. :whistling:


 :lol:

You wouldn't be sacked because I certainly wouldn't report you.....however the snail trail you leave behind you and the relaxed look on my face might be a bit of a giveaway 

We should both work in accounts for a hotel, work on site, lunch times spent in a vacant room


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> You wouldn't be sacked because I certainly wouldn't report you.....however the snail trail you leave behind you and the relaxed look on my face might be a bit of a giveaway
> 
> We should both work in accounts for a hotel, work on site, lunch times spent in a vacant room


You'd be too busy looking at yourself in the mirror :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You'd be too busy looking at yourself in the mirror :lol:


You don't know how true that is, I once banged a bird that had mirrored cupboards and I basically just watched myself in action.......never been so turned on


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You don't know how true that is, I once banged a bird that had mirrored cupboards and I basically just watched myself in action.......never been so turned on


Turned on because you had bigger tits ?

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Turned on because you had bigger tits ?
> 
> :lol:


That was actually the case to be honest.....but I was just turned on with my overall mass and general facial features


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> That was actually the case to be honest.....but I was just turned on with my overall mass and general facial features


PMSL

You fùcking legend! :beer:

So pre pubescent teen no doubt, lured in with talk of crisps and pop, then POW!! Double banjo in her kisser :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> You fùcking legend! :beer:
> 
> So pre pubescent teen no doubt, lured in with talk of crisps and pop, then POW!! Double banjo in her kisser :lol:


 :lol: she looked like it, she was 6 and a half stone!!! PERFECT 

Lured her in with haribo and put one of the rings on top of my helmet :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> You wouldn't be sacked because I certainly wouldn't report you.....however the snail trail you leave behind you and the relaxed look on my face might be a bit of a giveaway
> 
> We should both work in accounts for a hotel, work on site, lunch times spent in a vacant room


You might not report me but others might if my clothes suddenly dropped off and then I came and sat on your knee. :tongue:

Now that would be good, but you could explain the long lunches. But we would make a pretty happy smiley accounts department.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You might not report me but others might if my clothes suddenly dropped off and then I came and sat on your knee. :tongue:
> 
> Now that would be good, but you could explain the long lunches. But we would make a pretty happy smiley accounts department.


Better not just be my knee that you sit on!!

We would be extremely happy and smiley accountants.........and I imagine there would be plenty of double entry going on


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> You might not report me but others might if my clothes suddenly dropped off and then I came and sat on your knee. :tongue:
> 
> Now that would be good, but you could explain the long lunches. But we would make a pretty happy smiley accounts department.


He'd report you if your clothes didn't fall off:thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> He'd report you if your clothes didn't fall off:thumbup1:


100% every single time!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Better not just be my knee that you sit on!!
> 
> We would be extremely happy and smiley accountants.........and I imagine there would be plenty of double entry going on


I can think of a few other places to sit. :whistling:

:lol: Of course there would be, its an accounts department. :whistling: :lol:



sxbarnes said:


> He'd report you if your clothes didn't fall off:thumbup1:


 :lol: Fair point.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I can think of a few other places to sit. :whistling:
> 
> :lol: Of course there would be, its an accounts department. :whistling: :lol:
> 
> :lol: Fair point.


Id be delighted to hear where 

I think I should interview you for the role soon then :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Id be delighted to hear where
> 
> I think I should interview you for the role soon then :whistling:


She'd sit in your double chin you fat fùck


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Id be delighted to hear where
> 
> I think I should interview you for the role soon then :whistling:


On a chair next to you of course&#8230;.not sure what you thought I meant?! :innocent:

Interview me? No way would you be my boss, you'd be the perviest boss ever! No in fact, yes you can be my boss.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> She'd sit in your double chin you fat fùck


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape

I clicked this thread to check out recent progress.

Was not disappointed :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> She'd sit in your double chin you fat fùck


If I had a double chin it would probably be bigger than your chest 



Keeks said:


> On a chair next to you of course&#8230;.not sure what you thought I meant?! :innocent:
> 
> Interview me? No way would you be my boss, you'd be the perviest boss ever! No in fact, yes you can be my boss.


Id be so pervy that I could prob get sentenced if you reported me! There defo would be photocopy of your bare cheeks and my pork sword nestled in between them


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> I clicked this thread to check out recent progress.
> 
> Was not disappointed :lol:


Hahaha I best post my back workout to keep things on track.....clearly Keeks has been lusting over my pics today......midgets get super horny!


----------



## Alanricksnape

She's not the only one pal.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> If I had a double chin it would probably be bigger than your chest
> 
> Id be so pervy that I could prob get sentenced if you reported me! There defo would be photocopy of your bare cheeks and my pork sword nestled in between them


We would without a doubt be the most cheerful yet cr4ppest accounts team ever. 



Chelsea said:


> Hahaha I best post my back workout to keep things on track.....clearly Keeks has been lusting over my pics today......midgets get super horny!


 :lol:  Side effect of being a midget.


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night:

*Bent Over Rows:*In that weird rack again that Big Jim knew the name of.

70kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 10

160kg x 10

*Low Row Hammer Pulls:*

60kg a side x 12 - far too easy

70kg a side x 12

75kg a side x 12 - couple rest paused - might have been a pb especially as the form was good and got the elbows very far back for a proper squeeze.

*Underhand Hammer Pulls:*

40kg a side x 12

50kg a side x 12

60kg a side x 10 - last few I used momentum but again a new PB - I remember when I first got down the gym and used this machine in august I couldn't rep 50kg a side!!

*Seated Cable Rows:*

98kg x 12

140kg x 10 - full stack

112kg x 12

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 10

98kg x 10 - last 4 momentum and slow negative.

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 10

105kg x 10

Lovely session felt really strong, had the WMS intra workout along with Ibcaa and glutamine. Feeling bigger and stronger than ever.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> We would without a doubt be the most cheerful yet cr4ppest accounts team ever.
> 
> :lol:  Side effect of being a midget.


I have something you can swallow to control that side effect :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I have something you can swallow to control that side effect :whistling:


I think that would worsen those terrible side effects. 

And if you're feeling bigger and stronger than ever, pics needed.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I think that would worsen those terrible side effects.
> 
> And if you're feeling bigger and stronger than ever, pics needed.


I shall get some pics up for here and some other more private ones too.....just in case


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I shall get some pics up for here and some other more private ones too and send them to you straight away


Thanks! :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk me i thought was on ukm. It's like being on a porn set with all this lust talk.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk me i thought was on ukm. It's like being on a porn set with all this lust talk.


Porn set? More like a building site because Keeks is gonna have a face like a painters radio :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Porn set? More like a building site because Keeks is gonna have a face like a painters radio :lol:


Hahahahah that made me laugh a lot lol.


----------



## Alanricksnape

Chelsea said:


> I have something you can swallow to control that side effect :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Porn set? More like a building site because Keeks is gonna have a face like a painters radio :lol:


 mg: Is that before of after the double entry?! :lol: You stud! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: Is that before of after the double entry?! :lol: You stud! :lol:


Probably very shortly after!!!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Probably very shortly after!!!


You must really love your work if that's what it makes you do! :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You must really love your work if that's what it makes you do! :tongue:


Oh I love it!!!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Oh I love it!!!


I am honestly just talking about your real accounts work! You Mr, are a huge great perv with a very dirty mind!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> If I had a double chin it would probably be bigger than your chest


Well that's not hard is it :lol:


----------



## MiXiN

Chelsea said:


> Ahh ok perfect mate that makes sense. I'll post pics tonight as I may start doing this now. May go and get some Lucosades as well as they are half price and may save my life :lol:


Just an heads up mate; In the off chance you don't have any Dextrose tab's to hand in case of hypo (low blood sugar) - Glucose, Fructose (Fruit), Sugar and other things will suffice.... Even Milk (Lactose).

Having almost lost my ex a few times due to Diabetic Hypo' and even nearly into Coma I've always force fed her these to good effect.

Just an heads up per chance you don't have or can't find your Dextrose tablets, buddy.


----------



## Lukehh

came here to look at epic chest pics, ended up watching keeks and chelsea flirt! GET A ROOM YOU GUYSS!

pics or dyel.


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> came here to look at epic chest pics, ended up watching keeks and chelsea flirt! GET A ROOM YOU GUYSS!
> 
> pics or dyel.


They got a room ages ago mate, some great pics!

@Keeks was star fishing

@Chelsea wànking at his reflection

Then they watched pumping iron.

True story


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> They got a room ages ago mate, some great pics!
> 
> @Keeks was star fishing
> 
> @Chelsea wànking at his reflection
> 
> Then they watched pumping iron.
> 
> True story


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Shhhh, secret pics! :blush:

Yep, sounds about right, especially the part where Chelsea was w4nking over his own reflection, I honestly didn't get a look in! :no: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Shhhh, secret pics! :blush:
> 
> Yep, sounds about right, especially the part where Chelsea was w4nking over his own reflection, I honestly didn't get a look in! :no: :lol:


Why do you think he films himself training..... Wànk bank ain't it


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Why do you think he films himself training..... Wànk bank ain't it


I can see it now.......stood in front of the mirror, c0ck in one hand, phone in the other watching himself and himself, and no doubt there's another camera set up filming that.

Happy ****ing Chelsea! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I can see it now.......stood in front of the mirror, c0ck in one hand, phone in the other watching himself and himself, and no doubt there's another camera set up filming that.
> 
> Happy ****ing Chelsea! :beer:


I think someone's been imagining this already haven't they young lady.....?

:lol:

Where does he hide all weekend? Probably in the gay bars down Soho after a bit of attention


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I think someone's been imagining this already haven't they young lady.....?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Where does he hide all weekend? Probably in the gay bars down Soho after a bit of attention


No way!!! As if I have those sort of thoughts :innocent: Honest! :whistling:

Maybe he's having some mirror time?! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I think someone's been imagining this already haven't they young lady.....?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Where does he hide all weekend? Probably in the gay bars down Soho after a bit of attention


All keeks does is imagine me doing things to her or in front of a mirror, she is one of the horniest midgets I have ever come across!

My weekends tend to be busy mate......mainly mirror time, recently I put on a Keeks mask.....was good.



Keeks said:


> No way!!! As if I have those sort of thoughts :innocent: Honest! :whistling:
> 
> Maybe he's having some mirror time?! :lol:


As above......I wore a Keeks mask, then got on my knees (to be the right height) then proceeded to milk myself whilst doing a single from bicep shot


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> All keeks does is imagine me doing things to her or in front of a mirror, she is one of the horniest midgets I have ever come across!
> 
> My weekends tend to be busy mate......mainly mirror time, recently I put on a Keeks mask.....was good.
> 
> As above......I wore a Keeks mask, then got on my knees (to be the right height) then proceeded to milk myself whilst doing a single from bicep shot


You complaining?! I can't help it....side effect of being a midget, all that horny-Ness in a small space, too much at times! 

Wow, sounds like that was fun, would've loved to see that! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You complaining?! I can't help it....side effect of being a midget, all that horny-Ness in a small space, too much at times!
> 
> Wow, sounds like that was fun, would've loved to see that! :lol:


I can perform a round 2 if you like.......spectators are more than welcome to join in, once they have worship my physique appropriately


----------



## TELBOR

PMSL "milk myself" :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I can perform a round 2 if you like.......spectators are more than welcome to join in, once they have worship my physique appropriately


Yep, I reckon I can do that, but this seriously isn't helping my side effects this morning! 

And now with the purest of pure thoughts, I'm off to dive head first into month end! :cursing:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yep, I reckon I can do that, but this seriously isn't helping my side effects this morning!
> 
> And now with the purest of pure thoughts, I'm off to dive head first into month end! :cursing:


Im in day 1 of month end too so I have lovely reports to run and journals to post....fun!

I might just imagine double entry with you again, that should get me through the day, maybe accrue some of my man fat for you to ingest


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Im in day 1 of month end too so I have lovely reports to run and journals to post....fun!
> 
> I might just imagine double entry with you again, that should get me through the day, maybe accrue some of my man fat for you to ingest


^^^Seriously not helping!!! :sad: 

I've got so much to do today, seriously don't know how I'm going to fit in all in. Have fun!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> ^^^Seriously not helping!!! :sad:
> 
> I've got so much to do today, seriously don't know *how I'm going to fit in all in*. Have fun!


Oh i'll make sure you fit it ALL in


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Oh i'll make sure you fit it ALL in


Now that's really really not helping!

Seriously good job we don't work together, there'd be a LOT of accruals! :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Now that's really really not helping!
> 
> Seriously good job we don't work together, there'd be a LOT of accruals! :tongue:


 :lol: id also do a lot of testing on your internal controls


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: id also do a lot of testing on your internal controls


 :lol: You can never be too sure so repeated testing may be needed! 

Right, I am actually going now!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: You can never be too sure so repeated testing may be needed!
> 
> Right, I am actually going now!!!


Definitely repeat testing.....I may also like to make some practice entries into your "system", id also like to watch you do some as well 

On another note shoulders on Friday was quite sexy:

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 7 - unspotted - kinda went for Jim's advice to hit the heavy one earlier, seemed to work as I got 7 clean reps and a half rep for 8 and quite an audience too haha.

40kg x 12

20kg x 10-12 - immediate drop set.

*Machine Press:*

70KG x 12

90kg x 12

100kg x 12 - couple spotted.

*Lat raises:*

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 12 - rest paused.

10kg x 15 - rest paused drop set.

*Rear Delts:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack

*Shrugs:*

Unfortunately both the squat and power rack were busy so I did 3 sets of 15 reps with the 65kg dumbells super slow with a 2 second hold at the top.

Feeling a lot stronger and really feel like im motoring along now, still feel I need some more calories so im gonna look at some quick meals I can have late at night or start throwing in rice cakes and peanut butter with each and every meal which should bump up the cals.

Using GN Waxy Maize Starch in intra and postworkout now and having oats in my morning shake too so carbs are a lot higher.

Got 4 boxes of protein cookies so may have a cookie with a couple of my meals during the day or post workout to up the protein and cals too.


----------



## Lukehh

how do you get on with the waxy maize starch? i have been using 2 scoops of instant oats for the last couple of years but it does give you that little bloat.

this any better? will get a bag myself and give it a go if it is.


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> how do you get on with the waxy maize starch? i have been using 2 scoops of instant oats for the last couple of years but it does give you that little bloat.
> 
> this any better? will get a bag myself and give it a go if it is.


Very good mate, no bloat and I still feel like eating when I get home which is a massive plus.


----------



## Suprakill4

Followed Jims advice? Didn't he say do a heavier single before your main working set? Not 7 reps? Can't remember properly.

Good strong session. On the machine press do you think could've got heavier than 100kg x 12 if went for the heavy set first?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Followed Jims advice? Didn't he say do a heavier single before your main working set? Not 7 reps? Can't remember properly.
> 
> Good strong session. On the machine press do you think could've got heavier than 100kg x 12 if went for the heavy set first?


Hmm he may have said that.... I guess in that case I'm leaning towards jims advice and slowly making the most of the heavier set rather than exhausting the first.

For example tonight as I sit outside the hospital waiting to pick up my best mates mum to take her home (not like that at all) I did 5 reps on 100kg 10 reps on 120kg the. 9 perfect reps on 140kg and it felt awesome.

Got the weight off and didn't even feel heavy, then stupidly did 3 reps on 160kg like an idiot and it felt heavy as fck as my chest was ruined haha.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hmm he may have said that.... I guess in that case I'm leaning towards jims advice and slowly making the most of the heavier set rather than exhausting the first.
> 
> For example tonight as I sit outside the hospital waiting to pick up my best mates mum to take her home (not like that at all) I did 5 reps on 100kg 10 reps on 120kg the. 9 perfect reps on 140kg and it felt awesome.
> 
> Got the weight off and didn't even feel heavy, then stupidly did 3 reps on 160kg like an idiot and it felt heavy as fck as my chest was ruined haha.


Maybe try the heavy single I just think maybe on things like shoulders for me it wouldn't work. I would twang something no doubt.

Legs was for me today and terrible I simply could not get into it. Did get 500kg leg press x 10 but poor compared to last weeks 480kg x 17.

You ever have days where your there at the gym and just simply cannot get that drive?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Maybe try the heavy single I just think maybe on things like shoulders for me it wouldn't work. I would twang something no doubt.
> 
> Legs was for me today and terrible I simply could not get into it. Did get 500kg leg press x 10 but poor compared to last weeks 480kg x 17.
> 
> You ever have days where your there at the gym and just simply cannot get that drive?


Heavy single?

It's not heavy its just more then id use for my work set.

Prob go

10

5

3

1

Work set

You dnt have to use a heavier weight on your warm up then your work i just like to.

When you come back down it makes the work weight feel lighter imo.

It's some thing I noticed when training for pl...

I assume its some thing to do with muscle fiber recruitment.

The aim is to save as much energy as poss for your work set and maybe going too heavy in the warm up will hinder the work set...

But then so will more reps.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Maybe try the heavy single I just think maybe on things like shoulders for me it wouldn't work. I would twang something no doubt.
> 
> Legs was for me today and terrible I simply could not get into it. Did get 500kg leg press x 10 but poor compared to last weeks 480kg x 17.
> 
> You ever have days where your there at the gym and just simply cannot get that drive?


 :lol: 500kg for 10 you pr**k!! Im going to start on 350 leg press tonight then do 400kg then 450kg and see how I feel.



big_jim_87 said:


> Heavy single?
> 
> It's not heavy its just more then id use for my work set.
> 
> Prob go
> 
> 10
> 
> 5
> 
> 3
> 
> 1
> 
> Work set
> 
> You dnt have to use a heavier weight on your warm up then your work i just like to.
> 
> When you come back down it makes the work weight feel lighter imo.
> 
> It's some thing I noticed when training for pl...
> 
> I assume its some thing to do with muscle fiber recruitment.
> 
> The aim is to save as much energy as poss for your work set and maybe going too heavy in the warm up will hinder the work set...
> 
> But then so will more reps.


Defo feels lighter on the way down, even going to incline next the weights feel so much lighter after doing a heavy one on flat.


----------



## Suprakill4

500kg x 10 is very poor compared to the 480 x 17 though mate. Just wasn't feelin it. Knees kill. Gonna start mtren on leg day now too. Only ever done it once and I was too strong as think that's how picked up the injury ill just have to limit myself. I like the kick and drive mtren gives.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> 500kg x 10 is very poor compared to the 480 x 17 though mate. Just wasn't feelin it. Knees kill. Gonna start mtren on leg day now too. Only ever done it once and I was too strong as think that's how picked up the injury ill just have to limit myself. I like the kick and drive mtren gives.


Why u gonna take Mtren on leg day mate, save it and use it for upper body, your legs are awesome as it is!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Why u gonna take Mtren on leg day mate, save it and use it for upper body, your legs are awesome as it is!!


Ill use it every training day lol. I just don't wanna have another leg day where my motivation was terrible I could've happily gone home half way through and would have if brother wasn't there. I couldn't push past that pain barrier for some reason. I stopped knowing I had much more because was burning when I usually don't.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill use it every training day lol. I just don't wanna have another leg day where my motivation was terrible I could've happily gone home half way through and would have if brother wasn't there. I couldn't push past that pain barrier for some reason. I stopped knowing I had much more because was burning when I usually don't.


Mate we all have days like those, sometimes the motivation just isn't there and you need something to focus your mind, if I feel like that I get some motivational bb videos or other vids, watch them then train, gets me right in the mood for it.

Don't let it get you down though, sometimes on the weekend I feel like this for arms but on the way to the gym I listen to Eminem on full blast and basically scream and shout for 20mins all his most aggressive lyrics haha.

Maybe you need a rest?


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Mate we all have days like those, sometimes the motivation just isn't there and you need something to focus your mind, if I feel like that I get some motivational bb videos or other vids, watch them then train, gets me right in the mood for it.
> 
> Don't let it get you down though, sometimes on the weekend I feel like this for arms but on the way to the gym I listen to Eminem on full blast and basically scream and shout for 20mins all his most aggressive lyrics haha.
> 
> Maybe you need a rest?


I watched some videos yesterday before but wasn't helping. I NEED to start taking iPod to put on in the gym with eminem etc. they play suck fcuking w4nk music at my gym it's ridiculous. Can't train to it, type of music that coke heads might have a mega rave to when out lol.

Yes I do need a break but no chance doing that in the next 14 days on cycle. Will take a week off not long after the cycle ends and am go from there.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I watched some videos yesterday before but wasn't helping. I NEED to start taking iPod to put on in the gym with eminem etc. they play suck fcuking w4nk music at my gym it's ridiculous. Can't train to it, type of music that coke heads might have a mega rave to when out lol.
> 
> Yes I do need a break but no chance doing that in the next 14 days on cycle. Will take a week off not long after the cycle ends and am go from there.


You don't have an ipod with you!? Mate!! I don't train without music, if I forgot my headphones id go home to get them!! Completely zones you in, stops you talking to people and makes for a much better workout.


----------



## Chelsea

Quick vid of legs last night:

This was Hack Squat - 8 reps on 150kg, 2 reps were off camera as I wanted to make sure I didn't get stuck haha but in actual fact I got them on my own:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Quick vid of legs last night:
> 
> This was Hack Squat - 8 reps on 150kg, 2 reps were off camera as I wanted to make sure I didn't get stuck haha but in actual fact I got them on my own:


Nice work fatty :beer:

That your mental mate again :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Nice work fatty :beer:
> 
> That your mental mate again :lol:


Yep my lunatic ex heroin addict training partner, nice guy though


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Yep my lunatic ex heroin addict training partner, nice guy though


Haha, good to have a mental partner in the gym :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Mate we all have days like those, sometimes the motivation just isn't there and you need something to focus your mind, if I feel like that I get some motivational bb videos or other vids, watch them then train, gets me right in the mood for it.
> 
> Don't let it get you down though, sometimes on the weekend I feel like this for arms but on the way to the gym *I listen to Eminem on full blast and basically scream and shout for 20mins all his most aggressive lyrics haha.*
> 
> Maybe you need a rest?


sameeeeee


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Haha, good to have a mental partner in the gym :beer:


Yea man, keeps banter going and keeps you energetic, I hate quiet training partners sometimes a bit of banter can give me an awesome next set.



Juic3Up said:


> sameeeeee


Separated at birth? Obviously I took all the food and gainz whilst we were in the womb


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Separated at birth? Obviously I took all the food and gainz whilst we were in the womb


oh you wish im a 9 out of 10 pal!  im going for model look anyway, not big blob look!  haaaaaaa


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Yea man, keeps banter going and keeps you energetic, I hate quiet training partners sometimes a bit of banter can give me an awesome next set.


100% agree mate! Makes a huge difference. Trying to get my old partner to join my place but he's being a tight ****!

Sake of a few £ each month lol

He's a bloody director at a multi million pound business too FFS


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> oh you wish im a 9 out of 10 pal!  im going for model look anyway, not big blob look!  haaaaaaa


More like 9 out of 10 stone!! :lol: what are you gonna model? A burka? :lol:



R0BLET said:


> 100% agree mate! Makes a huge difference. Trying to get my old partner to join my place but he's being a tight ****!
> 
> Sake of a few £ each month lol
> 
> He's a bloody director at a multi million pound business too FFS


Fcking tight ar$e (soon @Keeks wont be  ) a good training partner can be the key to new development because you can get those extra 1 or 2 reps out when usually you couldn't, a bad one is awful, a dude trained with me recently and he just gave me zero motivation so I just flat out told him that I like to train on my own on Thurs and Fridays which is when my usual training partner has his kid so he cant train with me.

Works though as I don't need a spot for back and shoulder on Friday I always can grab a spot, just means that I can lose myself in my music and train a lot quicker on my own.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> More like 9 out of 10 stone!! :lol: what are you gonna model? A burka? :lol: .


hahaha! :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Oh really?!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Oh really?!


Yep.......you'll be as loose as a goose soon


----------



## Chelsea

Full leg session:

*Hack Squat:*

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

150kg x 8 - video

120kg x 12

*Leg Press:*

350kg x 12

390kg x 10

440kg x 10  think this is a pb 

*Leg Extension:*

105kg x 12

112kg x 12

119kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

35kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

*Single Leg Standing Hammy Curls:*

3 sets x 3 plates x 12 reps, really focussing on the squeeze.

*Standing Calves:*

4 sets x 8 reps on the full stack with perfect slow form - will be adding plates to this now as form is so good.

*Seated Calf Raises:*

35kg x 15 x 3 sets

*Incline Calf Raise:*

40kg x 15

60kg x 12

60kg x 15 - few bounced

*Leg Extension: - Finisher:*

63kg x 15

70kg x 10

77kg x 8 - absolutely horrific!!

Really good session, some good weights lifted and more pb's hit.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yep.......you'll be as loose as a goose soon


 :lol: That made me chuckle you stud! :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: That made me *moist* you stud! :tongue:


Edited for what blatantly really happened


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Edited for what blatantly really happened


 :lol: Super stud!

I'm sensing someone is still very horny at the minute?!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Super stud!
> 
> I'm sensing someone is still very horny at the minute?!


Your senses are spot on. It could be the large amount of test I am now on peaking in my system.......I may spend a night or 2 at her majesty's service for indecently exposing myself in public soon if you don't get your midgetness down here to relieve me!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Your senses are spot on. It could be the large amount of test I am now on peaking in my system.......I may spend a night or 2 at her majesty's service for indecently exposing myself in public soon if you don't get your midgetness down here to relieve me!!


PMSL

"Body builder brandishes tiny testicles in bid for sex with midget"


----------



## Ben_Dover

I used to enjoy this journal, now it's just like a soft porno full of cheesy chat up lines :thumbdown:


----------



## infernal0988

Chelsea said:


> Your senses are spot on. It could be the large amount of test I am now on peaking in my system.......I may spend a night or 2 at her majesty's service for indecently exposing myself in public soon if you don't get your midgetness down here to relieve me!!


When it comes to rock solid hardons test is best  Hahahah ! :lol: A week from now i will be reading in the daily fail large bodybuilder arrested for indecent exposure to a group of cougars at night club :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> "Body builder brandishes tiny testicles in bid for sex with midget"


 :lol: that made me lol!



Ben_Dover said:


> I used to enjoy this journal, now it's just like a soft porno full of cheesy chat up lines :thumbdown:


Oi, I did a training update and a video today, it just happened to get a little sexual......i'll blame the Cidos and the Tren for that.

On that note, I have just taken delivery of 1 x Wildcat - EqTrenMast 800 and Np Test 400 to throw into the mix


----------



## infernal0988

Ben_Dover said:


> I used to enjoy this journal, now it's just like a soft porno full of cheesy chat up lines :thumbdown:


Agreed i dont do soft porn i only like the hardcore ones with the whips & red gag balls & a sexy gimp in a leash.


----------



## Chelsea

infernal0988 said:


> Agreed i dont do soft porn i only like the hardcore ones with the whips & red gag balls & a sexy gimp in a leash.


Yea Keeks is fully aware that this is whats expected of her.....none of this soft crap!


----------



## infernal0988

Chelsea said:


> Yea Keeks is fully aware that this is whats expected of her.....none of this soft crap!


Its just no fun without the whip & gag aint it ? :/ You know what they say NO PAIN NO GAIN


----------



## sxbarnes

Ben_Dover said:


> I used to enjoy this journal, now it's just like a soft porno full of cheesy chat up lines :thumbdown:


I haven't seen any difference Ben


----------



## Ben_Dover

sxbarnes said:


> I haven't seen any difference Ben


Its definitely got worse since @Chelsea is in the 'blasting' phase...


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> Its definitely got worse since @Chelsea is in the 'blasting' phase...


Its a good sign that the Cido's are gtg


----------



## infernal0988

Ben_Dover said:


> Its definitely got worse since @Chelsea is in the 'blasting' phase...


You mean the horny rapist phase Dont you ? :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Full leg session:
> 
> *Hack Squat:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 150kg x 8 - video
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 350kg x 12
> 
> 390kg x 10
> 
> 440kg x 10  think this is a pb
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 112kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> *Seated Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> *Single Leg Standing Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 3 sets x 3 plates x 12 reps, really focussing on the squeeze.
> 
> *Standing Calves:*
> 
> 4 sets x 8 reps on the full stack with perfect slow form - will be adding plates to this now as form is so good.
> 
> *Seated Calf Raises:*
> 
> 35kg x 15 x 3 sets
> 
> *Incline Calf Raise:*
> 
> 40kg x 15
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 15 - few bounced
> 
> *Leg Extension: - Finisher:*
> 
> 63kg x 15
> 
> 70kg x 10
> 
> 77kg x 8 - absolutely horrific!!
> 
> Really good session, some good weights lifted and more pb's hit.


Have you added anymore leg work in Phil on other days? Would love to see another compound in there and an intense set on the leg press or hack thrown in too!

How's bodyweight and everything doing on cycle? Hitting PBS so that's a good thing!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Have you added anymore leg work in Phil on other days? Would love to see another compound in there and an intense set on the leg press or hack thrown in too!
> 
> How's bodyweight and everything doing on cycle? Hitting PBS so that's a good thing!


Hmm no more leg work, doing calves twice a week but I really need to get hammys in with calves as well, tend to do them on Friday after delts.

What you reckon on the hack squat? Something like 50kg for 50 reps?

PB's defo a good thing, training partner said im looking bigger and im defo stronger  might try to get pics tonight but I need to have a good shave, especially my chest bunnies haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Hmm no more leg work, doing calves twice a week but I really need to get hammys in with calves as well, tend to do them on Friday after delts.
> 
> What you reckon on the hack squat? Something like 50kg for 50 reps?
> 
> PB's defo a good thing, training partner said im looking bigger and im defo stronger  might try to get pics tonight but I need to have a good shave, especially my chest bunnies haha


For the intense set I would've done;

150 x 8

(Drop 20%) 120 x failure

(Drop 20%) 100 x failure

Or hit a rest pause set so failure, rest 20 seconds, failure again. Can repeat that again too if needed but maybe start with one pause.

Widow makers are good too though!

Yes no pics with a ****ing chest wig please phil, ffs have some self respect and look after yourself


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> For the intense set I would've done;
> 
> 150 x 8
> 
> (Drop 20%) 120 x failure
> 
> (Drop 20%) 100 x failure
> 
> Or hit a rest pause set so failure, rest 20 seconds, failure again. Can repeat that again too if needed but maybe start with one pause.
> 
> Widow makers are good too though!
> 
> Yes no pics with a ****ing chest wig please phil, ffs have some self respect and look after yourself


Sounds nasty but effective.

Hahahaha tell me about it I feel like a chick that's let her axe wound grow a full bush of spider legs!! Im disappointed in myself!

I shall de-fuzz tonight and do some pics


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Sounds nasty but effective.
> 
> Hahahaha tell me about it I feel like a chick that's let her axe wound grow a full bush of spider legs!! Im disappointed in myself!
> 
> I shall de-fuzz tonight and do some pics


Is it gonna just be pics of fcuking chest again of can we see some leg development (if there is any!) lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Is it gonna just be pics of fcuking chest again of can we see some leg development (if there is any!) lol


Kieran you don't need to be so subtle, if you want cock pics from phil I'm sure he will be more than happy to oblige.......


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Sounds nasty but effective.
> 
> Hahahaha tell me about it I feel like a chick that's let her axe wound grow a full bush of spider legs!! Im disappointed in myself!
> 
> I shall de-fuzz tonight and do some pics


Really think you should add one of these sets on each body part whilst cycle is kicking in now. Rest pause allows you to use a heavy weight and get higher reps with the short breaks and as you know drop sets are awesome  just don't drop like 50% weight and rep out like a girl. Want drops to be heavy too!

Takes 5 mins in the shower mate, no one likes a hairy Mary!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Kieran you don't need to be so subtle, if you want cock pics from phil I'm sure he will be more than happy to oblige.......


He might aswel! All the pics he posts have the bulge there on show, and it's blatantly obvious he has done a bit of jelqing and helicopter spins to get blood in it pre pics.


----------



## Suprakill4

@Keeks is gonna have a disappointment when she realises that he has been doing this and he isn't hung like a beast. Those pics are DEFINITELY not fully soft. Lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Is it gonna just be pics of fcuking chest again of can we see some leg development (if there is any!) lol


Who doesn't love a Chelsea chest pic? There is leg development I may let you see some 



Bad Alan said:


> Kieran you don't need to be so subtle, if you want cock pics from phil I'm sure he will be more than happy to oblige.......


Oh im more than happy to send over cock pics, is it weird that Kieran has already asked privately though?



Bad Alan said:


> Really think you should add one of these sets on each body part whilst cycle is kicking in now. Rest pause allows you to use a heavy weight and get higher reps with the short breaks and as you know drop sets are awesome  just don't drop like 50% weight and rep out like a girl. Want drops to be heavy too!
> 
> Takes 5 mins in the shower mate, no one likes a hairy Mary!


Yea man, ive been doing a heavy drop set like that on seated cable rows and although its disgusting its great so yea I will get some of them going on every bodypart.



Suprakill4 said:


> He might aswel! All the pics he posts have the bulge there on show, and it's blatantly obvious he has done a bit of jelqing and helicopter spins to get blood in it pre pics.


Don't forget 4 x Cialis to increase the bloodflow 



Suprakill4 said:


> @Keeks is gonna have a disappointment when she realises that he has been doing this and he isn't hung like a beast. Those pics are DEFINITELY not fully soft. Lol.


Keeks and I have no secrets..............she's seen the pics....................of me in my purple posing trunks obviously :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> "Body builder brandishes tiny testicles in bid for sex with midget"


That proper made me lol. :lol:



Suprakill4 said:


> @Keeks is gonna have a disappointment when she realises that he has been doing this and he isn't hung like a beast. Those pics are DEFINITELY not fully soft. Lol.


I know what lies beneath......a carrot!!! :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yea Keeks is fully aware that this is whats expected of her.....none of this soft crap!


 :blush:


----------



## Chelsea

Oil looks nice and thin, must be the recent change in carrier oil, I remember seeing some of these a while ago and the oil looked like syrup, cant wait to jab it 

Wildcat EqTrenMast 800 - 1ml = *Eq 300mg/Tren E 250mg/Mast E 250mg*


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> View attachment 145075
> View attachment 145076
> 
> 
> Oil looks nice and thin, must be the recent change in carrier oil, I remember seeing some of these a while ago and the oil looked like syrup, cant wait to jab it
> 
> Wildcat EqTrenMast 800 - 1ml = *Eq 300mg/Tren E 250mg/Mast E 250mg*


Gone off WC 

Left pec solid lump from 3 weeks ago, right pec from last week 

Come and rub them out Philip


----------



## Ben_Dover

Whats's that? Can't quite read label? EQ tren mast?

Edit: just read above posts


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Gone off WC
> 
> Left pec solid lump from 3 weeks ago, right pec from last week
> 
> Come and rub them out Philip


What you using, ive had a couple lumps in my time but always go down, just sometimes a bad jab.

I feel like you'd suddenly have a lump in your pants if I came round!!


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> Whats's that? Can't quite read label? EQ tren mast?


Yes mate, details 2 posts up


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> What you using, ive had a couple lumps in my time but always go down, just sometimes a bad jab.
> 
> I feel like you'd suddenly have a lump in your pants if I came round!!


Huge lump if I saw you :wub:

Test250. Not sure what's caused it tbh mate, doubt jab technique but you never know!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Huge lump if I saw you :wub:
> 
> Test250. Not sure what's caused it tbh mate, doubt jab technique but you never know!


Same as Keeks' micro penis then! Test 250???? That stuff is smoother than mothers milk! How you got a lump off that I don't know, you sure you aint mistaking it for a lump of muscle? I know you're not used to seeing any


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Same as Keeks' micro penis then! Test 250???? That stuff is smoother than mothers milk! How you got a lump off that I don't know, you sure you aint mistaking it for a lump of muscle? I know you're not used to seeing any


Yes it's smooth... Just failed to disperse PMSL

Gonna bin it.

Haha, cùnt


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Huge lump if I saw you :wub:
> 
> Test250. Not sure what's caused it tbh mate, doubt jab technique but you never know!


Wc is dog ****e


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Wc is dog ****e


Just a bad run for me I think!

TrenOxyProp was good, but fùck me it was harsh :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Cooking up tomorrow's grub:



Paprika meatballs, smell amazing! 720g over 3 meals


----------



## Guest

Chelsea said:


> View attachment 145075
> View attachment 145076
> 
> 
> Oil looks nice and thin, must be the recent change in carrier oil, I remember seeing some of these a while ago and the oil looked like syrup, cant wait to jab it
> 
> Wildcat EqTrenMast 800 - 1ml = *Eq 300mg/Tren E 250mg/Mast E 250mg*


Good honest review of this when you finish it please Phil


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> Good honest review of this when you finish it please Phil


As always mate, like when I used the TNT mast 250 quite pippy but just about bearable.

I'm assuming this will be nice and smooth as a nice amount of eq in there plus the long esters are always smooth for me.


----------



## Chelsea

Nice rest day yesterday which involved me removing all the hair from my chest arms and stomach thanks to @Bad Alan telling me too......took fcking forever! Then went to Tesco to do the weekly shop then came home and cooked dinner for today (meatballs above) and dinner for that night - pizza, bit of a cheat dinner but it was a goodfellas flat bread one, chicken arribiatta so not packed full of crap.

Then did my final shot of Neuro Pharma Tren E along with 2ml Cidos, will be switching to 2-3ml of Neuro Pharma Test 400 and 2ml Wildcat EqTrenMast 800 per week so totals will have gone from:

1g Cidos

400mg Neuro Pharma Tren E

to

1.2g Neuro Pharma Test 400

600mg Eq, 500mg Tren E and 500mg Mast E - Wildcat


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Nice rest day yesterday which involved me removing all the hair from my chest arms and stomach thanks to @Bad Alan telling me too......took fcking forever! Then went to Tesco to do the weekly shop then came home and cooked dinner for today (meatballs above) and dinner for that night - pizza, bit of a cheat dinner but it was a goodfellas flat bread one, chicken arribiatta so not packed full of crap.
> 
> Then did my final shot of Neuro Pharma Tren E along with 2ml Cidos, will be switching to 2-3ml of Neuro Pharma Test 400 and 2ml Wildcat EqTrenMast 800 per week so totals will have gone from:
> 
> 1g Cidos
> 
> 400mg Neuro Pharma Tren E
> 
> to
> 
> 1.2g Neuro Pharma Test 400
> 
> 600mg Eq, 500mg Tren E and 500mg Mast E - Wildcat


Pizza loving, no pubes, drug taking sexy bàstard!!

Morning 

I need a trim, probably lose 5kg off the scales though :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Pizza loving, no pubes, drug taking sexy bàstard!!
> 
> Morning
> 
> I need a trim, probably lose 5kg off the scales though :lol:


 :lol: that's all your gains isn't it?

I forgot to mention that in my haste to get my chest hair off I sliced the top of my right nip......NOT COOL! Feels really weird like I have gyno haha


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: that's all your gains isn't it?
> 
> I forgot to mention that in my haste to get my chest hair off I sliced the top of my right nip......NOT COOL! Feels really weird like I have gyno haha


Hair is the only thing I can grow :lol:

PMSL, you mong!! Take care around the nips


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Hair is the only thing I can grow :lol:
> 
> PMSL, you mong!! Take care around the nips


 :lol:

Mate I usually take extra care but my chest was so epically massive and smooth the razor just skimmed off and caught my righty 

If you clipped your nip that would be your chest gone


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> :lol: that's all your gains isn't it?
> 
> I forgot to mention that in my haste to get my chest hair off I sliced the top of my right nip......NOT COOL! Feels really weird like I have gyno haha


Lmao did this last time too! Left one though, just nicked the tip  ****ing bled though!

Funny how much better you look de-fuzzed don't you think though!?


----------



## NorthernSoul

I usually shave once a week. My body is actually not growing hairs on my belly and chest like it used too, just little sand grain stubbles! Kinda prefer it that way.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Lmao did this last time too! Left one though, just nicked the tip  ****ing bled though!
> 
> Funny how much better you look de-fuzzed don't you think though!?


 :lol: yea same for me, just the top but it feels dead weird especially with my work top on which is polyester! I feel like I might lactate at any point!

Hahaha so true, I feel like im stage ready again :whistling: nah obviously not but it does make a massive difference, feel better too, hate having hair tbh.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> Mate I usually take extra care but my chest was so epically massive and smooth the razor just skimmed off and caught my righty
> 
> If you clipped your nip that would be your chest gone


pr**k!!

Mate the biggest part of my chest is the lump from Wildcat!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> pr**k!!
> 
> Mate the biggest part of my chest is the lump from Wildcat!


  I put it down to your jab technique or using the same spot too much! Why you jab chest I do not know, feels a bit too Pulp Fiction for me!


----------



## Jay.32

I always shave chest and stomach... but I only shaved my legs last may to get on stage!! but since then they have come back twice as bushy!!!

Im gonna have to get the strimmer on them this weekend


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> I always shave chest and stomach... but I only shaved my legs last may to get on stage!! but since then they have come back twice as bushy!!!
> 
> Im gonna have to get the strimmer on them this weekend


Legs is such an odd feeling when they are shaved, kinda feels nice in a really weird way! Only ever touch them with a razor or trimmer for the stage, not interested in them being shaved during the year tbh, its hassle enough with arms, chest and stomach haha.


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Legs is such an odd feeling when they are shaved, kinda feels nice in a really weird way! Only ever touch them with a razor or trimmer for the stage, not interested in them being shaved during the year tbh, its hassle enough with arms, chest and stomach haha.


they are bushy as fck now chels.. im not going to shave them.. just give them a 0.5 wth my clippers lol


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I put it down to your jab technique or using the same spot too much! Why you jab chest I do not know, feels a bit too Pulp Fiction for me!


I don't lol

Did 2ml of Apollo today at 5am and it's dispersed.....

Haha, I rotate sites and pecs is easy!


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> they are bushy as fck now chels.. im not going to shave them.. just give them a 0.5 wth my clippers lol


Just mans legs mate I wouldn't worry, not like they are going to be out in this weather anytime soon!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I don't lol
> 
> Did 2ml of Apollo today at 5am and it's dispersed.....
> 
> Haha, I rotate sites and pecs is easy!


Apollo or BSI I forget which one is which :lol:

Maybe just a bad jab then mate, ive only ever heard of lumps on short ester stuff to be fair.


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Nice rest day yesterday which involved me removing all the hair from my chest arms and stomach thanks to @Bad Alan telling me too......took fcking forever! Then went to Tesco to do the weekly shop then came home and cooked dinner for today (meatballs above) and dinner for that night - pizza, bit of a cheat dinner but it was a goodfellas flat bread one, chicken arribiatta so not packed full of crap.
> 
> Then did my final shot of Neuro Pharma Tren E along with 2ml Cidos, will be switching to 2-3ml of Neuro Pharma Test 400 and 2ml Wildcat EqTrenMast 800 per week so totals will have gone from:
> 
> 1g Cidos
> 
> 400mg Neuro Pharma Tren E
> 
> to
> 
> 1.2g Neuro Pharma Test 400
> 
> 600mg Eq, 500mg Tren E and 500mg Mast E - Wildcat


Hair removal should be Soph's job. It takes half the time if u let a girl do it. You boys are wimps when it comes to hair removal!!


----------



## Keeks

Wax those chests as you wont need to do it as often and it comes back thinner and less and less in time anyway.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Apollo or BSI I forget which one is which :lol:
> 
> Maybe just a bad jab then mate, ive only ever heard of lumps on short ester stuff to be fair.


Same 

It's both pecs, both WC lol

Yeah that's what I thought!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Hair removal should be Soph's job. It takes half the time if u let a girl do it. You boys are wimps when it comes to hair removal!!


This  makes life easy! Although you are scarily vicious sometimes lol


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Hair removal should be Soph's job. It takes half the time if u let a girl do it. You boys are wimps when it comes to hair removal!!


Sod that, the lazy bitch barely gets off the sofa! Im a man when it comes to hair removal.....and nipple removal!



Keeks said:


> Wax those chests as you wont need to do it as often and it comes back thinner and less and less in time anyway.


I have no idea how to wax or what to buy or where to go........maybe I could book you in for a waxing session, massage after? 



R0BLET said:


> Same
> 
> It's both pecs, both WC lol
> 
> Yeah that's what I thought!


Pus$sy, im out of ideas then mate, maybe crack on with that BSI then.....I mean Apollo :lol:

Im looking forward to jabbing the EqTrenMast


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> This  makes life easy! Although you are scarily vicious sometimes lol


Mate I feel like Q dominates you and that most your life is spent tied to something like a sex doll used for her sexual games


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Mate I feel like Q dominates you and that most your life is spent tied to something like a sex doll used for her sexual games


Lmao you've just got that the wrong way round and then yea, correct


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Pus$sy, im out of ideas then mate, maybe crack on with that BSI then.....I mean Apollo :lol:
> 
> Im looking forward to jabbing the EqTrenMast


It's lovely stuff Philip 

That should be good mate!! :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Lmao you've just got that the wrong way round and then yea, correct


Picsorqueenieisnttiedupandusedlikeasexdoll 



R0BLET said:


> It's lovely stuff Philip
> 
> That should be good mate!! :beer:


Email me about it Knoblet im intrigued.

Too right it should be, always loved WC Tren and the time I have used Test Tren and Mast my physique has really come on (last 4 weeks of prep).


----------



## Ben_Dover

Do you chest shaving gaylords not come out in a rash when you use a razor?

To be honest, I've only ever tried with an orange BIC razor, couldn't handle the spots when it grew back, so I just trim mine now before I do my beard, bum and pubes :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Errr.... there will be no pics thank u very much!!

Although there does need to be some boobie balance as Will has way too much of Philip's c0ck on his phone..........


----------



## Queenie

Ben_Dover said:


> Do you chest shaving gaylords not come out in a rash when you use a razor?
> 
> To be honest, I've only ever tried with an orange BIC razor, couldn't handle the spots when it grew back, so I just trim mine now before I do my beard, bum and pubes :thumb:


Stop using BIC - horrendous. Get a proper razor and you won't get a rash.


----------



## Ben_Dover

RXQueenie said:


> Stop using BIC - horrendous. Get a proper razor and you won't get a rash.


I bought a Gillette Mach 3 for Movember but it's slowly slipped into the wife's grasp for her mooey and legs


----------



## Jay.32

Ben_Dover said:


> Do you chest shaving gaylords not come out in a rash when you use a razor?
> 
> To be honest, I've only ever tried with an orange BIC razor, couldn't handle the spots when it grew back, so I just trim mine now before I do my beard, bum and pubes :thumb:


GILLETTE, no rash, smooth as a babies bum


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> Do you chest shaving gaylords not come out in a rash when you use a razor?
> 
> To be honest, I've only ever tried with an orange BIC razor, couldn't handle the spots when it grew back, so I just trim mine now before I do my beard, bum and pubes :thumb:


Never a rash mate because I don't use a poverty razor 



RXQueenie said:


> Errr.... there will be no pics thank u very much!!
> 
> Although there does need to be some boobie balance as Will has way too much of Philip's c0ck on his phone..........


 :whistling: what Will wants he gets :lol:



RXQueenie said:


> Stop using BIC - horrendous. Get a proper razor and you won't get a rash.


x2


----------



## Ben_Dover

Will report back tonight after a little grooming session with the Mach 3 :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> Will report back tonight after a little grooming session with the Mach 3 :thumb:


Please don't report back if its your back pu$sy your going to groom!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Errr.... there will be no pics thank u very much!!
> 
> Although there does need to be some boobie balance as Will has way too much of Philip's c0ck on his phone..........


Umm I think I've a few more of you than phil 

sorry @Chelsea that was never getting approved lol, maybe a live show in a few weeks? I'll bring my rope and paddles!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Umm I think I've a few more of you than phil
> 
> sorry @Chelsea that was never getting approved lol, maybe a live show in a few weeks? I'll bring my rope and paddles!


 :lol: live show sounds excellent, when shall I pencil you into my diary


----------



## Chelsea

May have accidentally had 6 mins on this bad boy at lunch


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> May have accidentally had 6 mins on this bad boy at lunch
> 
> View attachment 145122


You started MT2 yet?


----------



## TELBOR

Poverty Razor :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> You started MT2 yet?


No mate, its all mixed in my fridge but like a tit I haven't done it yet, will do it tonight. Funnily enough the last sunbed I had which was 2 or so weeks ago the gf noticed when I came home that I was browner so I think the MT2 has positively affected my skin to absorb the good stuff and tan well, only had 5 mins as well!



R0BLET said:


> Poverty Razor :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> No mate, its all mixed in my fridge but like a tit I haven't done it yet, will do it tonight. Funnily enough the last sunbed I had which was 2 or so weeks ago the gf noticed when I came home that I was browner so I think the MT2 has positively affected my skin to absorb the good stuff and tan well, only had 5 mins as well!


Lol, mate I think MT2 lasts forever!

6 mins and I'm brown, not touched it in nearly 2 years


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Lol, mate I think MT2 lasts forever!
> 
> 6 mins and I'm brown, not touched it in nearly 2 years


Agree mate, you just absorb the rays once you've used it a fair bit, will jab some tonight and see if I become ethnic h34r:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> No mate, its all mixed in my fridge but like a tit I haven't done it yet, will do it tonight. Funnily enough the last sunbed I had which was 2 or so weeks ago the gf noticed when I came home that I was browner so I think the MT2 has positively affected my skin to absorb the good stuff and tan well, only had 5 mins as well!





R0BLET said:


> Lol, mate I think MT2 lasts forever!
> 
> 6 mins and I'm brown, not touched it in nearly 2 years


You keeping it in a sterile vial or a capped barrel?

I hide all my stuff in a box in the garage so wondering how to store it, slin pins is easiest but fully loaded they don't fit in my little tuppaware pot :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Agree mate, you just absorb the rays once you've used it a fair bit, will jab some tonight and see if I become ethnic h34r:


I only did 2 vials, was black as fùck though 

You'll be Black Ronnie tomorrow morning :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ben_Dover said:


> You keeping it in a sterile vial or a capped barrel?
> 
> I hide all my stuff in a box in the garage so wondering how to store it, slin pins is easiest but fully loaded they don't fit in my little tuppaware pot :lol:


Lol, it's long gone.

But was kept in a slin pin in the fridge.

Nowadays all my stuff is hidden in a TPW oat and whey box :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> :lol: live show sounds excellent, when shall I pencil you into my diary


Aren't we already pencilled in for March?


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> You keeping it in a sterile vial or a capped barrel?
> 
> I hide all my stuff in a box in the garage so wondering how to store it, slin pins is easiest but fully loaded they don't fit in my little tuppaware pot :lol:


In the sealed vial it came in mate, in a Tupperware box in the fridge.



R0BLET said:


> I only did 2 vials, was black as fùck though
> 
> You'll be Black Ronnie tomorrow morning :lol:


But I like being WhiteRonnie........if im black Ronnie does this mean I have to wear my jeans on my hammies and steal things of richer white folk? 



RXQueenie said:


> Aren't we already pencilled in for March?


Ahh yes how could I forget, you and Will are coming to watch me train


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Ahh yes how could I forget, you and Will are coming to watch me train


Erm... no. You two can watch each other while I go train


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Erm... no. You two can watch each other while I go train


Deal


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Erm... no. You two can watch each other while I go train


Claire as if either of us believe you aren't going to stand and watch the two of us sweating it up in vests whilst training 

We will watch you train first though, fingers crossed squats day @Chelsea !


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Claire as if either of us believe you aren't going to stand and watch the two of us sweating it up in vests whilst training
> 
> We will watch you train first though, fingers crossed squats day @Chelsea !


I can perv on u anytime I like 

Whether it's quads or hammy day, you're getting an eyeful. Stupid big bum! lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Claire as if either of us believe you aren't going to stand and watch the two of us sweating it up in vests whilst training
> 
> We will watch you train first though, fingers crossed squats day @Chelsea !


I do have a rule that I never wear vests in the gym, I actually despise it but if its to make the pair of you moist then I may have to go out and buy one that's 2 sizes too small and goes see through when wet 

Erm....... by squats you mean chest day right?



RXQueenie said:


> I can perv on u anytime I like
> 
> Whether it's quads or hammy day, you're getting an eyeful. Stupid big bum! lol.


I have plenty of junk in my padunk-a-dunk too so we are in the same boat


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I do have a rule that I never wear vests in the gym, I actually despise




Who's that pr**k then?

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 145131
> 
> 
> Who's that pr**k then?
> 
> :lol:


Fck me he is fit! First off I don't fit in that anymore and secondly the rule is for the new gym as there are guys there that I will prob end up competing against so I prefer to cover up rather than show off all year


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> In the sealed vial it came in mate, in a Tupperware box in the fridge.


Lucky b4stard, mine came in a stupid amp :no:


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> Lucky b4stard, mine came in a stupid amp :no:


Really? You sure it wasn't HCG? :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> Really? You sure it wasn't HCG? :lol:


I'll double check when I get home, if it is then my source is gonna get a slap ! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

I have to say this last 5 days or so I have felt very lethargic and very tired at work, not been having late nights or anything like that, don't know whether its Tren related but I just feel exhausted like right now I could wack my head on my desk and fall asleep.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I have to say this last 5 days or so I have felt very lethargic and very tired at work, not been having late nights or anything like that, don't know whether its Tren related but I just feel exhausted like right now I could wack my head on my desk and fall asleep.


Snap!

Just gone mega tired.

200mg ace this morning lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I have to say this last 5 days or so I have felt very lethargic and very tired at work, not been having late nights or anything like that, don't know whether its Tren related but I just feel exhausted like right now I could wack my head on my desk and fall asleep.


Be something going around. This started for me yesterday and now I'm the most ill I've ever been in my life. Up all night coughing and throwing up I'm sweating buckets but freezing cold. Hallucinations in the night thinking someone was in the bedroom to kill me with a knife and kept waking missus up to say bye cos I'm gonna die now. Horrid.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Be something going around. This started for me yesterday and now I'm the most ill I've ever been in my life. Up all night coughing and throwing up I'm sweating buckets but freezing cold. Hallucinations in the night thinking someone was in the bedroom to kill me with a knife and kept waking missus up to say bye cos I'm gonna die now. Horrid.


Hmmm that's odd mate I don't remember mentioning that I turned into a complete pu$sy overnight 

Had a shocking night sleep last night though, slept for about an hour then woke up like I had slept about 10! In and out of sleep all night, I can only imagine that its the Tren and the fact that I am doing regular jabs rather than missing them so the dose is high and consistent in my system, I also find that im p1ssing about 4-5 times a night!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm that's odd mate I don't remember mentioning that I turned into a complete pu$sy overnight
> 
> Had a shocking night sleep last night though, slept for about an hour then woke up like I had slept about 10! In and out of sleep all night, I can only imagine that its the Tren and the fact that I am doing regular jabs rather than missing them so the dose is high and consistent in my system, I also find that im p1ssing about 4-5 times a night!!


Unlucky lol

I'm sleeping like a log ATM and that's since stopping sleeping aids like ZMA :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Unlucky lol
> 
> I'm sleeping like a log ATM and that's since stopping sleeping aids like ZMA :lol:


Haha you have the added benefit of having the taper of a log :lol:

On the plus side I think the guy at my gym who has won multiple British titles has some confidence in me as he wants to do my bodyfat measurement and get tape measurements (nohomo) of arms and waist, also he wants to have a sit down to decide what show to do and just generally look at everything involved, nice thing is I didn't even ask him, he approached me so that was cool


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha you have the added benefit of having the taper of a log :lol:
> 
> On the plus side I think the guy at my gym who has won multiple British titles has some confidence in me as he wants to do my bodyfat measurement and get tape measurements (nohomo) of arms and waist, also he wants to have a sit down to decide what show to do and just generally look at everything involved, nice thing is I didn't even ask him, he approached me so that was cool


Cùnt! :lol:

Great news mate, but I bet you walk in with your trophy and medal each day so he felt sorry for you


----------



## Keeks

Awesome! But don't think purple aki has multiple British titles. :confused1:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Cùnt! :lol:
> 
> Great news mate, but I bet you walk in with your trophy and medal each day so he felt sorry for you


 :lol: I train with it on too!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Awesome! But don't think purple aki has multiple British titles. :confused1:


Oh sh1t!

I prefer purple keeks


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: I train with it on too!


Watch your mate doesn't rob it and weigh it in for his next fix


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night:

*Bent Over Rows:*

120kg x 12

140kg x 12

170kg x 10 

*Hammer Underhand Row:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

130kg x 8 - pb

*Hammer Low Row:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

130kg x 12

*Seated Cable Row:*

98kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 10 - pb as I have never done a second set of this especially for 10 reps after.

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

98kg x 10

*Close Grip Pull Down:*

3 sets x 12 reps x 84kg - pump was severe during this and I was getting and awesome stretch on the way up so kept to the same weight and controlled it.


----------



## Guest

Jesus wept Phil that's some rowing.


----------



## sxbarnes

Better than sir Steve redgrave Phil.


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> Jesus wept Phil that's some rowing.


Haha thanks mate, 140kg doesn't feel like much at all these days which is nice, get a real good squeeze back with the elbows too, back is sore today!



sxbarnes said:


> Better than sir Steve redgrave Phil.


 :lol: that made me lol.


----------



## C.Hill

So where's my rowing(power shrugs) video? Carrot was twitching for that!


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> So where's my rowing(power shrugs) video? Carrot was twitching for that!


 :lol: no training partner so I couldn't get the vid of my wings rowing such massive weight with ease


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> :lol: no training partner so I couldn't get the vid of my wings rowing such massive weight with ease


Haha ok I'll let you off this week! Big weights though mate!


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Haha ok I'll let you off this week! Big weights though mate!


Hahaha! Hopefully i'll get a vid tonight of some shoulder press as my mate is supposed to be joining me so watch this space :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Just a little pre gym motivation....Legend


----------



## Chelsea

Ok maybe this as well.......The man really was the greatest I think we will ever see:


----------



## Chelsea

I know I've eaten and drunk etc but after a poopies and p1ss I've weighed the most I ever had:


----------



## Chelsea

Quick snap of the chest and delts haha:


----------



## big_jim_87

I can't see the pic for some reason


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> I can't see the pic for some reason


Don't worry mate, usual smug self in the mirror :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> I can't see the pic for some reason


It's coz I'm far too massive, I must take up too much memory 



R0BLET said:


> Don't worry mate, usual smug self in the mirror :lol:


Don't be jelly  shall we name them "smug shots"?


----------



## Chelsea

Just jabbed:

2ml Neuro Pharma Test 400

1ml WC EqTrenMast 800

Nice and smooth and got that lovely metal taste in my gob straight after, thanks Wildcat haha.

Will report back tomorrow on pip or what I suspect is the lack of pip.


----------



## big_jim_87

Can see it now...

I like how you use a mirror that reflects to just below pecks lol


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Can see it now...
> 
> I like how you use a mirror that reflects to just below pecks lol


Only to hide his hard-on as he arouses himself :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Can see it now...
> 
> I like how you use a mirror that reflects to just below pecks lol





R0BLET said:


> Only to hide his hard-on as he arouses himself :lol:


Yep this is why ^^^^^ :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

So anyway woke up today and it appears as if I have zero pip from last nights jab which is nice, a total of 1.6g was jabbed only problem I had was that my left glute left so tender it was like stabbing myself! Not cool at all, switched to right and it went in fine.

Im liking that im sticking to the jab schedule, felt very warm this morning and woke up about 4am and was pretty much awake until my alarm so I think the Tren is affecting my sleep slightly but luckily its not every night just seems to be the odd one which is ok.


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> So anyway woke up today and it appears as if I have zero pip from last nights jab which is nice, a total of 1.6g was jabbed only problem I had was that my left glute left so tender it was like stabbing myself! Not cool at all, switched to right and it went in fine.
> 
> Im liking that im sticking to the jab schedule, felt very warm this morning and woke up about 4am and was pretty much awake until my alarm so I think the Tren is affecting my sleep slightly but luckily its not every night just seems to be the odd one which is ok.


Let us know how the wc 800 blend works out done one a few year ago wAs so strong I had to come off,

Would be good to see if it's still that strong


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> Let us know how the wc 800 blend works out done one a few year ago wAs so strong I had to come off,
> 
> Would be good to see if it's still that strong


The nice thing was mate that it used to be like syrup but it actually jabbed really easily and like I said I was boiling this morning and funnily enough was warm after jabbing last night, the gf put the heating on this morning.......almost gave her my Tyson impersonation and chinned her but I decided against it  she doesn't know how close she came!

Waiting on a delivery of bac water from the states so that I can begin Hyge too, fcking UPS, they did say it takes around 10days and has only been 5 but still I want it now, its the Hospira stuff in the plastic containers


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> The nice thing was mate that it used to be like syrup but it actually jabbed really easily and like I said I was boiling this morning and funnily enough was warm after jabbing last night, the gf put the heating on this morning.......almost gave her my Tyson impersonation and chinned her but I decided against it  she doesn't know how close she came!
> 
> Waiting on a delivery of bac water from the states so that I can begin Hyge too, fcking UPS, they did say it takes around 10days and has only been 5 but still I want it now, its the stuff in the plastic containers


Always a good sighn tren is sting after you give the misses a good kicking,

The last stuff was horribly thick literally had to heat it otherwise no chance of it getting in astringent used to burst sometimes where the pin was


----------



## Chelsea

Couple pics from the Chelsea game on Saturday, fckin awesome way to watch a football game, 3 course meal with snacks at half time and full time and unlimited drinks and from row seats and to top it all off a 3-0 win and top of the table!!


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> Always a good sighn tren is sting after you give the misses a good kicking,
> 
> The last stuff was horribly thick literally had to heat it otherwise no chance of it getting in astringent used to burst sometimes where the pin was


Hahahaha very true! Yea mate a friend had some and you could tell it was thick from shaking the vial, Wildcat have clearly done their homework recently with the new products that have come out, new carrier oil and thinner oils too, happy days really.


----------



## Chelsea

So far today:

8am - 3 whole eggs, 1 slice wholemeal seeded bread, 2 spoonful's of Philadelphia, 50g GoNutrition Whey 80, 10g Glutamine, 2 x Ultiman, 2 x Fish Oils, 10,000iu Vit D3, 1500mg Glucosamine Sulphate.

10:30am - 160g cooked spaghetti, 290g extra lean mince (spag bol sauce, chopped cherry tomatoes included), 2 x rice cakes with peanut butter, 2 x GN Fish oils.


----------



## Chelsea

Didn't post my workout for Friday so here is shoulders:

*Dumbell Press:*

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

40kg x 12 - felt like nothing.

50kg x 10 - 9 full reps where on my own with zero spot but the 10th wasn't going anywhere so I was spotted, really fcking happy as this was one of my lifts that lightened up a bit on the cruise phase and I was only really getting 45kg reps and didn't touch the 50's.

20kg x 12 - immediate drop set.

*Machine Press:*

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

100kg x 12 - every single rep of every set of these I make sure I go super slow on negative, easily a good 2 second count unless im seriously struggling.

*Lat Raises:*

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10 - rest paused a little but heaviest I have been in a while.

*Rear Delts:*

98kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack

105kg x 12

*Shrugs:*

120kg x 15 - warm up

170kg x 12

220kg x 12 - wanted to focus a bit more on the form here so stayed at this weight and really squeezed at the top and didn't bounce with the legs at all.

Really happy with strength shooting up and bodyweight coming up too and the nice thing is I don't feel fat, obviously look smoother but not fat like I used to get.

Been chatting to Mr Roblet and I think I will put together my Slin Pen tonight ready for tomorrows workout, 4iu post workout.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Didn't post my workout for Friday so here is shoulders:
> 
> *Dumbell Press:*
> 
> 20kg x 15
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 12 - felt like nothing.
> 
> 50kg x 10 - 9 full reps where on my own with zero spot but the 10th wasn't going anywhere so I was spotted, really fcking happy as this was one of my lifts that lightened up a bit on the cruise phase and I was only really getting 45kg reps and didn't touch the 50's.
> 
> 20kg x 12 - immediate drop set.
> 
> *Machine Press:*
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12 - every single rep of every set of these I make sure I go super slow on negative, easily a good 2 second count unless im seriously struggling.
> 
> *Lat Raises:*
> 
> 15kg x 12
> 
> 17.5kg x 12
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 22.5kg x 10 - rest paused a little but heaviest I have been in a while.
> 
> *Rear Delts:*
> 
> 98kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12 - full stack
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> *Shrugs:*
> 
> 120kg x 15 - warm up
> 
> 170kg x 12
> 
> 220kg x 12 - wanted to focus a bit more on the form here so stayed at this weight and really squeezed at the top and didn't bounce with the legs at all.
> 
> Really happy with strength shooting up and bodyweight coming up too and the nice thing is I don't feel fat, obviously look smoother but not fat like I used to get.
> 
> Been chatting to Mr Roblet and I think I will put together my Slin Pen tonight ready for tomorrows workout, 4iu post workout.


40's felt like nothing!

Swine :lol:

Nice work on the 50's mate, strong sod.

Do it! If I can do it and be ok, you can lol

@Bad Alan and @Suprakill4 have a word


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> 40's felt like nothing!
> 
> Swine :lol:
> 
> Nice work on the 50's mate, strong sod.
> 
> Do it! If I can do it and be ok, you can lol
> 
> @Bad Alan and @Suprakill4 have a word


Haha thanks mate  50's flew up mate, for the first prob 7 reps then slowed a bit and then died on the 10th haha.

I guess im just edgy about it but seeing as my nutrition is pretty spot on I should be fine really.


----------



## Dazarms

Chelsea said:


> Couple pics from the Chelsea game on Saturday, fckin awesome way to watch a football game, 3 course meal with snacks at half time and full time and unlimited drinks and from row seats and to top it all off a 3-0 win and top of the table!!
> 
> View attachment 145303
> View attachment 145304
> View attachment 145305
> View attachment 145306
> View attachment 145307
> View attachment 145308
> View attachment 145309
> View attachment 145310
> View attachment 145311
> View attachment 145312
> View attachment 145313


u crushed us man!

Was to be expected like after the week's weve had 

canny way to watch a match like tho!


----------



## Chelsea

Dazarms said:


> u crushed us man!
> 
> Was to be expected like after the week's weve had
> 
> canny way to watch a match like tho!


Yes we did mate, was a very good game for us, can only see you boys sliding down the table after losing Cabaye.


----------



## Dazarms

Chelsea said:


> Yes we did mate, was a very good game for us, can only see you boys sliding down the table after losing Cabaye.


Aye mate that's we all feel up here like

bunch of joker's running our club

sooner they get out the better

but weve been saying the same thing for years like

out of the main 3 challenging id like see ur lot get the title this year

over city or gunners

Canit stand wenger misery! or city just buying everything!


----------



## big_jim_87

Dazarms said:


> Canit stand wenger misery! or city just buying everything!


Wasn't so long ago chelsea doing the same shyt...


----------



## Dazarms

big_jim_87 said:


> Wasn't so long ago chelsea doing the same shyt...


Aye true like

canit argue there

I guess Chelsea or city then for title

over gunners anyday

and def over UTD

course there not going finnish anywhere close this season

prop been best season in long time in terms top 3 challenging like


----------



## Chelsea

Dazarms said:


> Aye mate that's we all feel up here like
> 
> bunch of joker's running our club
> 
> sooner they get out the better
> 
> but weve been saying the same thing for years like
> 
> out of the main 3 challenging id like see ur lot get the title this year
> 
> over city or gunners
> 
> Canit stand wenger misery! or city just buying everything!


Thanks mate, I fckin hate Wenger too and all Ar$enal fans, they are so up themselves, very few are down to earth and can admit that they need to spend more money and actually win something for once!!



big_jim_87 said:


> Wasn't so long ago chelsea doing the same shyt...


Yea we have spent a fair bit of money but you have to in football these days, no one complains when Real Madrid or Barcelona do it but the moment Chelsea or City are brought up we get slated, football and money go hand in hand now, really any sport these days needs good investment to be at the top.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Is there Deconate in the pro sust? Your the guy who will know all about it


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Is there Deconate in the pro sust? Your the guy who will know all about it


Yes mate:

30mg Testosterone Propionate

60mg Testosterone Phenylpropionate

60mg Testosterone Isocaproate

100mg Testosterone Decanoate


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night was sexy:

*Flat Barbell:*

100kg x 5

120kg x 10

140kg x 10 - think that's an equal pb

120lg x 12 - defo a pb after the 140kg bench, not a single rep spotted and only last 2 reps were rest pause.

*Incline Barbell:*

100kg x 12, 10, 9 - chest was fcked after flat.

*Incline Dumbell Flye's:*

32.5kg x 12 x 3 sets - left pec was feeling tight so eased off the weight a bit.

*Hammer Chest Press:*

50kg x 12

90kg x 12

130kg x 12

180kg x 6 - was surprised I even moved it after all the sets and reps I had already done, video below:






Finished off with some tricep pull downs 4 sets x 12 reps, 4th set was 7 reps on 85kg!

*Reverse Push Downs:*

12 plates x 12

14 plates x 12

16 plates x 12 - pb last couple had a bit of body momentum.

*Overhead Cable Extensions:*

3 sets x 12 reps cant remember the weight but tri's are sore today haha.

Was getting cramp in my chest last night and about 3am got it in my left pec which 100% looked like I was having a heart attack after grabbing that side haha.


----------



## NorthernSoul

i feel **** after reading your gym sessions lol!


----------



## TELBOR

Wouldn't surprise me if you had an heart attack you fat fùck 

180kg, sure that's not 160kg?

Strong bugger either way!! :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> i feel **** after reading your gym sessions lol!


Hahaha sorry mate :beer:



R0BLET said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if you had an heart attack you fat fùck
> 
> 180kg, sure that's not 160kg?
> 
> Strong bugger either way!! :beer:


 :lol: thanks mate nothing makes you feel more alive than a fake heart attack 

2 x 25kg plates and 2 x 20kg plates a side mate - I make that 90kg a side.....i'll let you do the rest


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha sorry mate :beer:
> 
> :lol: thanks mate nothing makes you feel more alive than a fake heart attack
> 
> 2 x 25kg plates and 2 x 20kg plates a side mate - I make that 90kg a side.....i'll let you do the rest


Thanks for clarification Rick Waller


----------



## Chelsea

So I just checked out the UKBFF calendar and there is the Stars of Tomorrow show in November which could suit my schedule rather than waiting until April next year for Portsmouth.

Might mean that I would have to diet a little in July before my holiday to Greece (1st Aug) so that I get things moving in July, the nice thing is that we are in a villa so all the food is pretty good so I wouldn't be drinking and having sh1t food all day so it wouldn't impact my condition much but would just mean I wouldn't be training or be able to jab out there either.#

I reckon this could work and its supposed to be a good show as well


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> So I just checked out the UKBFF calendar and there is the Stars of Tomorrow show in November which could suit my schedule rather than waiting until April next year for Portsmouth.
> 
> Might mean that I would have to diet a little in July before my holiday to Greece (1st Aug) so that I get things moving in July, the nice thing is that we are in a villa so all the food is pretty good so I wouldn't be drinking and having sh1t food all day so it wouldn't impact my condition much but would just mean I wouldn't be training or be able to jab out there either.#
> 
> I reckon this could work and its supposed to be a good show as well


Sounds like a plan mate :beer:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> So I just checked out the UKBFF calendar and there is the Stars of Tomorrow show in November which could suit my schedule rather than waiting until April next year for Portsmouth.
> 
> Might mean that I would have to diet a little in July before my holiday to Greece (1st Aug) so that I get things moving in July, the nice thing is that we are in a villa so all the food is pretty good so I wouldn't be drinking and having sh1t food all day so it wouldn't impact my condition much but would just mean I wouldn't be training or be able to jab out there either.#
> 
> I reckon this could work and its supposed to be a good show as well


Where's the stars of tomorrow? You would have my support at the portsmouth show


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> So I just checked out the UKBFF calendar and there is the Stars of Tomorrow show in November which could suit my schedule rather than waiting until April next year for Portsmouth.
> 
> Might mean that I would have to diet a little in July before my holiday to Greece (1st Aug) so that I get things moving in July, the nice thing is that we are in a villa so all the food is pretty good so I wouldn't be drinking and having sh1t food all day so it wouldn't impact my condition much but would just mean I wouldn't be training or be able to jab out there either.#
> 
> I reckon this could work and its supposed to be a good show as well


Do Portsmouth you big retard, I'll be hitting that after Leeds


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> So I just checked out the UKBFF calendar and there is the Stars of Tomorrow show in November which could suit my schedule rather than waiting until April next year for Portsmouth.
> 
> Might mean that I would have to diet a little in July before my holiday to Greece (1st Aug) so that I get things moving in July, the nice thing is that we are in a villa so all the food is pretty good so I wouldn't be drinking and having sh1t food all day so it wouldn't impact my condition much but would just mean I wouldn't be training or be able to jab out there either.#
> 
> I reckon this could work and its supposed to be a good show as well


One of the worst run shows on the calendar...

Do pompy mate that's probably the best run show iv been to.

Stars are always late... Pompy usually about on time...

I like stars as closer to home but **** me its run poorly


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> Where's the stars of tomorrow? You would have my support at the portsmouth show


I think its pretty local mate, Hayes.....I expect printed T-shirts and posters saying WhiteRonnie 



Bad Alan said:


> Do Portsmouth you big retard, I'll be hitting that after Leeds


Hahaha! I will have to do it now then especially if a northerner is coming down south to compete 



big_jim_87 said:


> One of the worst run shows on the calendar...
> 
> Do pompy mate that's probably the best run show iv been to.
> 
> Stars are always late... Pompy usually about on time...
> 
> I like stars as closer to home but **** me its run poorly


Pompey would give me more time to get bigger, I feel like since I have joined the new gym in August my training has come on leaps and bounds, never been so heavy and strong whilst not looking fat  in fact the multiple British champ said the other day that he likes the fact that in the off season I don't get fat........he did laugh uncontrollably shortly after but I imagine that was about something completely unrelated :lol:

Nah joking a side he did praise me for it so condition must be better than I thought.


----------



## Chelsea

Supps with breakie:



2 x GN - fish oils

2 x GN - vit d3

2 x GN - ultiman

1 x Glucosamine sulphate

2 x Bayer - Proviron


----------



## TELBOR

He laughed uncontrollably as he was telling a lie you fat shít :lol:

Seriously though, you are looking huge mate and smashing some awesome sessions out.

Providing prep goes to plan you will hopefully win another comp :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> He laughed uncontrollably as he was telling a lie you fat shít :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, you are looking huge mate and smashing some awesome sessions out.
> 
> Providing prep goes to plan you will hopefully win another comp :beer:


 :lol:

Damn right im looking huge bitch (said in Jesse Pinkman style - Breaking Bad). Nah thanks mate, I actually feel like im looking a lot better, I defo think the carbs intra and post workout and working for me and the 6th solid meal consistently being had is a massive step up so things are coming together, a guy trained legs last night and the guy that trained with me had to stop and almost threw up so the intensity is high too!


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night:

*Hack Squat:*

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 10 - serious rest pausing going on here - unsure if this might be a pb?

*Leg Press:*

300kg x 12

350kg x 12

400kg x 10 - quads were ruined after hack squat so there wasn't much left, every rep of leg press is controlled and no bouncing is allowed.

*Leg Extensions:*

105kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack

119kg x 10 - ruined

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

35kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12 - all reps super slow and controlled.

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12 - couple half reps on this set, I don't like going to heavy on this now as I don't feel the squeeze at the top whereas a little lighter I can stretch the hammys right out and get full flexion at the top.

*Standing Hammy Curls:*

3 plates x 3 sets x 12 reps.

*Standing Calf Raises:*

Full stack x 8 reps

Full stack + 20kg x 8 reps

Full stack + 40kg x 8 reps - PB - perfect form as well otherwise I find calf raises pointless really.

*Seated Calf Raises:*

40kg x 15 reps x 3 sets super slow and controlled.

*Incline Calf Raises:*

50kg x 12 reps x 3 sets with a full 1 second hold and stretch at the bottom.

*Finisher - Leg Extensions:*

70kg x 10 reps

63kg x 12 reps

56kg x 15 reps - no rest in between sets, absolutely horrific!

The guy I was training with sat out most of the hammy work because he felt so sick and had to go sit by the door whilst I carried on, this is a guy that has been training for years too so its testament to the fact that I like to keep the workouts intense 

He messaged me late last night saying his legs were ruined already hahahaha!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night:
> 
> *Hack Squat:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 10 - serious rest pausing going on here - unsure if this might be a pb?
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 300kg x 12
> 
> 350kg x 12
> 
> 400kg x 10 - quads were ruined after hack squat so there wasn't much left, every rep of leg press is controlled and no bouncing is allowed.
> 
> *Leg Extensions:*
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12 - full stack
> 
> 119kg x 10 - ruined
> 
> *Seated Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 45kg x 12 - all reps super slow and controlled.
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12 - couple half reps on this set, I don't like going to heavy on this now as I don't feel the squeeze at the top whereas a little lighter I can stretch the hammys right out and get full flexion at the top.
> 
> *Standing Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 3 plates x 3 sets x 12 reps.
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises:*
> 
> Full stack x 8 reps
> 
> Full stack + 20kg x 8 reps
> 
> Full stack + 40kg x 8 reps - PB - perfect form as well otherwise I find calf raises pointless really.
> 
> *Seated Calf Raises:*
> 
> 40kg x 15 reps x 3 sets super slow and controlled.
> 
> *Incline Calf Raises:*
> 
> 50kg x 12 reps x 3 sets with a full 1 second hold and stretch at the bottom.
> 
> *Finisher - Leg Extensions:*
> 
> 70kg x 10 reps
> 
> 63kg x 12 reps
> 
> 56kg x 15 reps - no rest in between sets, absolutely horrific!
> 
> The guy I was training with sat out most of the hammy work because he felt so sick and had to go sit by the door whilst I carried on, this is a guy that has been training for years too so its testament to the fact that I like to keep the workouts intense
> 
> He messaged me late last night saying his legs were ruined already hahahaha!


How long did that lot take?? mg:


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> How long did that lot take?? mg:


Id say 1hr and a half mate possibly 1hr 20.


----------



## Suprakill4

Agree on stars show being very very poorly run!!!!!! Me and missus travelled to Hayes to watch Jim compete. In sure he was due on stage at 7-8 but got on near midnight. Had to fcuking drive home after too must've been about 4 in morning we got home. Very sh1t show and very high standard show as most have just done the Brits and want an early qualify for the following years Brits.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Agree on stars show being very very poorly run!!!!!! Me and missus travelled to Hayes to watch Jim compete. In sure he was due on stage at 7-8 but got on near midnight. Had to fcuking drive home after too must've been about 4 in morning we got home. Very sh1t show and very high standard show as most have just done the Brits and want an early qualify for the following years Brits.


Hmmm don't fancy waiting around that long to be on stage, cant be that hard to organise a show can it?! Maybe I will aim for Pompey then, that would give me a full 2 years of off season.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm don't fancy waiting around that long to be on stage, cant be that hard to organise a show can it?! Maybe I will aim for Pompey then, that would give me a full 2 years of off season.


They just fcuking delay everything mate. It doesn't run smoothly. Judging takes too long. Too much sh1t commentary in between etc.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> They just fcuking delay everything mate. It doesn't run smoothly. Judging takes too long. Too much sh1t commentary in between etc.


Hmm that sounds really annoying especially as you try to time things perfectly on the day.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hmm that sounds really annoying especially as you try to time things perfectly on the day.


Yeah they told Jims class to begin pumping up and will be on stage in 10 minutes. I think it was over 40 minutes later he was still pumping up trying to keep pump and had been 'sipping' whiskey the hole time. He was fcuking p1ssed as a fart and ill when he come off stage lol!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm don't fancy waiting around that long to be on stage, cant be that hard to organise a show can it?! Maybe I will aim for Pompey then, that would give me a full 2 years of off season.


You wnt be on that late

You do the 1/2 classes next (inters) lol Mr will be on late

And that was 2012 the board shorts guys where new class and very small... Now there is 3-4 classes plus an extra 2 bikini...

Will be on stage 6.00 Monday morning now lol!


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Hmm that sounds really annoying especially as you try to time things perfectly on the day.


The run out of medals too...

Lol all the board shorts and bikini class take them all as there are like 300 in the class... Cvnts lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah they told Jims class to begin pumping up and will be on stage in 10 minutes. I think it was over 40 minutes later he was still pumping up trying to keep pump and had been 'sipping' whiskey the hole time. He was fcuking p1ssed as a fart and ill when he come off stage lol!!!


Lol pretty much done the bottle...

Smoothed over as well and i honestly think that cost me 1st maybe 2nd place...

It wasn't my class...

It was only me... I was waiting back stage every one else was down stairs lol they come up and joined me with about 10mins to go lol!

Starting to think ukbff are plotting against me... They know once Im at the top I'll be un bearable lol! And Im not the perfect role model for the sport...

Im the amateur much smaller version of Lee Priest... Lol!


----------



## liam0810

I thought you were going to do Leeds darling?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I thought you were going to do Leeds darling?


Closest he'll get to Leeds is when he bangs @Keeks :lol:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Closest he'll get to Leeds is when he bangs @Keeks :lol:


he can come see me after, not so i can smell his fingers but just after he's been Burnley he might want to see some normal looking folk. Can't be judging Northerners on Burnley people!


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol pretty much done the bottle...
> 
> Smoothed over as well and i honestly think that cost me 1st maybe 2nd place...
> 
> It wasn't my class...
> 
> It was only me... I was waiting back stage every one else was down stairs lol they come up and joined me with about 10mins to go lol!
> 
> Starting to think ukbff are plotting against me... They know once Im at the top I'll be un bearable lol! And Im not the perfect role model for the sport...
> 
> Im the amateur much smaller version of Lee Priest... Lol!


Hahaha the only thing you have in common with him is the height and that's it :lol: sounds sh1te though to be fair mate, feel for you with stuff like that!



liam0810 said:


> I thought you were going to do Leeds darling?


Thinking it prob wont happen mate, realistically probably Pompey next year which will give me the time I need to keep smashing legs and bring a completely reformed package to the stage.



R0BLET said:


> Closest he'll get to Leeds is when he bangs @Keeks :lol:


 :lol: well you know what they say......."When in Keeks........I mean Rome" :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> he can come see me after, not so i can smell his fingers but just after he's been Burnley he might want to see some normal looking folk. Can't be judging Northerners on Burnley people!


I judge you all the same, your basically from a 3rd world country that's connected to mine and you eat really weird combinations of food!


----------



## Chelsea

On a more drug like note, its jab time tonight again so after the pretty much pip free shot on Sunday I shall be doing the same tonight in the delt:

2ml Neuro Pharma Test 400

1ml Wildcat EqTrenMast 800

Going to throw some Neuro Pharma Anavar in there when it finally comes out, will speak to my source today about it as its only really bloat that kills my appetite so Anavar will slot in nicely


----------



## big_jim_87

liam0810 said:


> he can come see me after, not so i can smell his fingers but just after he's been Burnley he might want to see some normal looking folk. Can't be judging Northerners on Burnley people!


But he can looking at you?

Oh dear oh dear... Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha the only thing you have in common with him is the height and that's it :lol: sounds sh1te though to be fair mate, feel for you with stuff like that!
> 
> Thinking it prob wont happen mate, realistically probably Pompey next year which will give me the time I need to keep smashing legs and bring a completely reformed package to the stage.
> 
> :lol: well you know what they say......."When in Keeks........I mean Rome" :whistling:


And we are both Australian


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> And we are both Australian


You're Australian? :confused1:


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> You're Australian? :confused1:


Yea mate...

We have met in person Im surprised you can't remember...


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> I judge you all the same, your basically from a 3rd world country that's connected to mine and you eat really weird combinations of food!


chips and gravy is not odd, its right. it was even in the Bible! Jesus had it for his last supper



big_jim_87 said:


> But he can looking at you?
> 
> Oh dear oh dear... Lol


And this is coming from the small ginger dwarf haha


----------



## big_jim_87

liam0810 said:


> chips and gravy is not odd, its right. it was even in the Bible! Jesus had it for his last supper
> 
> And this is coming from the small ginger dwarf haha


Handsome ginger dwarf...

No need to say small that's agiven as a dwarf lol


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> chips and gravy is not odd, its right. it was even in the Bible! Jesus had it for his last supper
> 
> And this is coming from the small ginger dwarf haha


Liam I've got your back on that!

**** you @Chelsea chips and gravy is a food reserved for only the chosen ones. Not you southern fairy like man children


----------



## big_jim_87

Talking of Lee i remember a saying of his that stuck with me for ever...

When you have the same measurements as the tall guys that makes them the small guys...


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea mate...
> 
> We have met in person Im surprised you can't remember...


Wtf!?!?!?! I never noticed any accent although I was fcked by that point and beyond the point of talking haha. You serious you're an ozzie?



 liam0810 said:


> chips and gravy is not odd, its right. it was even in the Bible! Jesus had it for his last supper
> 
> And this is coming from the small ginger dwarf haha


Chips and ketchup is normal, gravy is for a roast dinner!!

Jesus wished he had Reeses Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> Liam I've got your back on that!
> 
> **** you @Chelsea chips and gravy is a food reserved for only the chosen ones. Not you southern fairy like man children


Tbh chips with gravy is awesome...


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Wtf!?!?!?! I never noticed any accent although I was fcked by that point and beyond the point of talking haha. You serious you're an ozzie?
> 
> Chips and ketchup is normal, gravy is for a roast dinner!!
> 
> Jesus wished he had Reeses Peanut Butter Cups


Na Im as cockny as the the bow bells mate lol


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Liam I've got your back on that!
> 
> **** you @Chelsea chips and gravy is a food reserved for only the chosen ones. Not you southern fairy like man children


 :lol: dat northern anger.....just like your feisty women!!

That food is reserved for hobo's down here, us normal people can afford real food :lol:



big_jim_87 said:


> Talking of Lee i remember a saying of his that stuck with me for ever...
> 
> When you have the same measurements as the tall guys that makes them the small guys...


Haha yea I remember that, its in one of his training videos I think.

Think he also said, "there is no such thing as overtraining......just under-eating"


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Tbh chips with gravy is awesome...


You're dead to me.

I may be willing to try it though.


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> Tbh chips with gravy is awesome...


Amen  the handsome ginger dwarf has spoken!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Amen  the handsome ginger dwarf has spoken!


He's an immigrant........im now not trusting his opinion


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> :lol: dat northern anger.....just like your feisty women!!
> 
> That food is reserved for hobo's down here, us normal people can afford real food :lol:
> 
> Haha yea I remember that, its in one of his training videos I think.
> 
> Think he also said, "there is no such thing as overtraining......just under-eating"


Yea that was ether the blond myth or another blond myth...

He then says "that's pathetic" lol

Iv seen vids of lee eating egg sarnys intra workout lol!


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> You're dead to me.
> 
> I may be willing to try it though.


Ay with a scouser as an old man iv had plenty of chips n gravy...

Mushy peas... Is that northern?

That's ****ing rank tho!

Looks like some one has pre chewed it for ya and gobbed it inns plate... Just retched thinking about them...


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea that was ether the blond myth or another blond myth...
> 
> He then says "that's pathetic" lol
> 
> Iv seen vids of lee eating egg sarnys intra workout lol!


Haha yea that's the one, yea the egg sarnie was a recent one wasn't it?

I still find that his shape at the moment looks really weird how his muscle bellies are don't you?

Back in the day it all flowed, not it looks like he has the miniscule joints and oddly shaped muscle bellies.


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Ay with a *scouser as an old man *iv had plenty of chips n gravy...
> 
> Mushy peas... Is that northern?
> 
> That's ****ing rank tho!
> 
> Looks like some one has pre chewed it for ya and gobbed it inns plate... Just retched thinking about them...


So you're an immigrant and a thief......what a combo!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> Wtf!?!?!?! I never noticed any accent although I was fcked by that point and beyond the point of talking haha. You serious you're an ozzie?
> 
> Chips and ketchup is normal, gravy is for a roast dinner!!
> 
> Jesus wished he had Reeses Peanut Butter Cups


Ketchup is filth and gravy is is amazing on chips... and if I was any more southern, I'd be in the water! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> Ketchup is filth and gravy is is amazing on chips... and if I was any more southern, I'd be in the water! :thumb:


 :ban:


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Haha yea that's the one, yea the egg sarnie was a recent one wasn't it?
> 
> I still find that his shape at the moment looks really weird how his muscle bellies are don't you?
> 
> Back in the day it all flowed, not it looks like he has the miniscule joints and oddly shaped muscle bellies.


Can't say iv noticed but he's had surgery a few times...

At least once on his bicep as he tore it moving a tv...


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> So you're an immigrant and a thief......what a combo!


Immigrant?

Lol no Im a cockny... My old mans the tea leaf lol

He's actually a London black taxi driver lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Ben_Dover said:


> Ketchup is filth and gravy is is amazing on chips... and if I was any more southern, I'd be in the water! :thumb:


That's too southern...

They start getting retarded south of London... The further you go the worse it gets...

Look at pompy... That's one inbred fvcked up place!


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Immigrant?
> 
> Lol no Im a cockny... My old mans the tea leaf lol
> 
> He's actually a London black taxi driver lol


Genuinely thought your dad was black then........was well confused :lol: h34r:


----------



## Ben_Dover

big_jim_87 said:


> That's too southern...
> 
> They start getting retarded south of London... The further you go the worse it gets...
> 
> Look at pompy... That's one inbred fvcked up place!


Inner City's are always full of weirdo's, im on the outskirts :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Closest he'll get to Leeds is when he bangs @Keeks :lol:


 mg: I'm only going to let him bang me so I can feed him chips & gravy. :lol:



liam0810 said:


> he can come see me after, not so i can smell his fingers but just after he's been Burnley he might want to see some normal looking folk. Can't be judging Northerners on Burnley people!


 :angry: Cheers Liam! Us Burnley folk are normal, 3 belly buttons, 11 fingers and 12 & 1/2 toes......perfectly normal! :angry:



Chelsea said:


> I judge you all the same, your basically from a 3rd world country that's connected to mine and you eat really weird combinations of food!


Cheeky s0d, although don't judge me on food, cos I'm the first to admit I'm a bit strange with food, but we have some ace food combo's up here! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: I'm only going to let him bang me so I can feed him chips & gravy. :lol:
> 
> :angry: Cheers Liam! Us Burnley folk are normal, 3 belly buttons, 11 fingers and 12 & 1/2 toes......perfectly normal! :angry:
> 
> Cheeky s0d, although don't judge me on food, cos I'm the first to admit I'm a bit strange with food, but we have some ace food combo's up here! :thumbup1:


Ill feed you my chip and its gravy in a minute 

I hat to imagine what those 11 fingers are going to be doing and how big the 11th one is? Should I be worried?

I shall bang you with an open mind then......will there be an intra sex northern meal then?


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Wtf!?!?!?! I never noticed any accent although I was fcked by that point and beyond the point of talking haha. You serious you're an ozzie?
> 
> Chips and ketchup is normal, gravy is for a roast dinner!!
> 
> Jesus wished he had Reeses Peanut Butter Cups


Chips and ketchup? What are you 5? Or mentally retarded? Actually enjoy them sport!

Also Jeuss turned water into wine, if he wanted Reece's cups he would of. But no wanted chips and gravy!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Chips and ketchup? What are you 5? Or mentally retarded? Actually enjoy them sport!
> 
> Also *Jeuss *turned water into wine, if he wanted Reece's cups he would of. But no wanted chips and gravy!


 :lol: 5........times the size of you :lol:

Who the fck is Jeuss? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: I'm only going to let him bang me so I can feed him chips & gravy. :lol:


He'll be too busy looking in the mirror rubbing his prostate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: 5........times the size of you :lol:
> 
> Who the fck is Jeuss? :lol:


He's like Jesus, but black.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Ill feed you my chip and its gravy in a minute
> 
> I hat to imagine what those 11 fingers are going to be doing and how big the 11th one is? Should I be worried?
> 
> I shall bang you with an open mind then......will there be an intra sex northern meal then?


Ahh I promise I'll be gentle with my fingers. 

Yep, intra northern meal will be chips & gravy, and if you're nice to me, I'll maybe feed you white chocolate Reeses.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> He'll be too busy looking in the mirror rubbing his prostate :lol:


 :lol: It's ok, I'll eat the chips & gravy whilst I watch him milk himself. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: It's ok, I'll eat the chips & gravy whilst I watch him milk himself. :lol:


I'll come and watch you eat the chips and gravy then :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ahh I promise I'll be gentle with my fingers.
> 
> Yep, intra northern meal will be chips & gravy, and if you're nice to me, I'll maybe feed you white chocolate Reeses.


I'll be especially nice to you then!!! Id eat Reeses out of your back doors they are that good 



Keeks said:


> :lol: It's ok, I'll eat the chips & gravy whilst I watch him milk himself. :lol:


Who wouldn't want to see that.......I still get the Reeses though right?



R0BLET said:


> I'll come and watch you eat the chips and gravy then :lol:


Pervert :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'll come and watch you eat the chips and gravy then :lol:


Cool, might even share them with you. :thumbup1:



Chelsea said:


> I'll be especially nice to you then!!! Id eat Reeses out of your back doors they are that good
> 
> Who wouldn't want to see that.......I still get the Reeses though right?
> 
> Pervert :beer:


 :lol: You still get Reeses, but tell your mate Rob to stop being so pervy......wanting to watch me eat my chips & gravy, pervy weirdo! :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Genuinely thought your dad was black then........was well confused :lol: h34r:


He is... That's where i get my full muscle bellies and thick cock...

I get my calves from my mum tho.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Cool, might even share them with you. :thumbup1:
> 
> :lol: You still get Reeses, but tell your mate Rob to stop being so pervy......wanting to watch me eat my chips & gravy, pervy weirdo! :lol:


Wow wow wow..... I'm only going for the food.

May have a little of Phil's battered sausage if he doesn't mind and a nibble of your fish cake


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Cool, might even share them with you. :thumbup1:
> 
> :lol: You still get Reeses, but tell your mate Rob to stop being so pervy......wanting to watch me eat my chips & gravy, pervy weirdo! :lol:


Rob you heard the woman.......just watch me milk myself and leave Keeks out of it :beer:



big_jim_87 said:


> He is... That's where i get my full muscle bellies and thick cock...
> 
> I get my calves from my mum tho.


 :lol: hahahahaha! That cracked me up! Don't forget your mums skin colour too!



R0BLET said:


> Wow wow wow..... I'm only going for the food.
> 
> May have a little of Phil's battered sausage if he doesn't mind and a nibble of your fish cake


 :lol: my sausage will be battered if there is a full length mirror.....i'll have the time of my life 

Fish cake............more like Fish Pie......(Creampie)


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Wow wow wow..... I'm only going for the food.
> 
> May have a little of Phil's battered sausage if he doesn't mind and a nibble of your fish cake


No tartar sauce on the fish cake tho...

I reckon his sausage is well crispy...


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> No tartar sauce on the fish cake tho...
> 
> I reckon his *sausage is well crispy*...


Oh yea......its been well done


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> No tartar sauce on the fish cake tho...
> 
> I reckon his sausage is well crispy...


Her fish cake would be like caviar Jim 

Phil's sausage would be like a deep fried used jonny :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Rob you heard the woman.......just watch me milk myself and leave Keeks out of it :beer:
> 
> :lol: hahahahaha! That cracked me up! Don't forget your mums skin colour too!
> 
> :lol: my sausage will be battered if there is a full length mirror.....i'll have the time of my life
> 
> Fish cake............more like Fish Pie......(Creampie)


Yea that bits odd...

I think i have that skin disease that Jackson had...

I have little bits of black left on me dotted over my forearms... Most mistake them for freckles... But its all the black i have left...

I have a freckle on the inside of my foreskin... Can only see it when i role it back...

So that means i have a black willy? Or mixed lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Oh yea......its been well done


Bet you batter it regular...


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Her fish cake would be like caviar Jim
> 
> Phil's sausage would be like a deep fried used jonny :lol:


 :lol:



big_jim_87 said:


> Bet you batter it regular...


Keeks' back doors? Yes :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> Keeks' back doors? Yes :thumb:


Is that because she will not let you in... By the hairs on her... Errrm...

Lol

Phil huffing and puffing lol


----------



## big_jim_87

I have a small son and read three little pigs...

No idea the relevance to this convo tho lol


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> I have a small son and read three little pigs...
> 
> No idea the relevance to this convo tho lol


I got the reference don't worry mate.......I reckon Keeks will be most accommodating


----------



## Keeks

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I go away for ten minutes.....and come back and I haven't a clue what to say, apart from being hungry, still wanting chips & gravy and did someone mention creampie?!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I go away for ten minutes.....and come back and I haven't a clue what to say, apart from being hungry, still wanting chips & gravy and did someone mention creampie?!


I bet you're starving now......and yes creampie is a must  nice thick gooey one :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Right im off home to masterbate furiously over Keeks' comp pics (in front of a mirror fully baby oiled)


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I bet you're starving now......and yes creampie is a must  nice thick gooey one :whistling:


Yes, starving!!!! 



Chelsea said:


> Right im off home to masterbate furiously over Keeks' comp pics (in front of a mirror fully baby oiled)


How weird....I'll be doing something similar with your comp pics, minus the mirror though.


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol at you two, like comp pics is the only pics you have of each other lmao......

Chelsea believe Jims from Australia with a black dad. Hahahaha fvcking gullible cvnt lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol at you two, like comp pics is the only pics you have of each other lmao......
> 
> Chelsea believe Jims from Australia with a black dad. Hahahaha fvcking gullible cvnt lol.


They blatantly sent proper pics...

Phil battering his sausage and keeks flipping her fish cake...

Could open a chippy with the addition of chips n gravy...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> They blatantly sent proper pics...
> 
> Phil battering his sausage and keeks flipping her fish cake...
> 
> Could open a chippy with the addition of chips n gravy...


Lol. Flicking the little man in the boat lmao.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Flicking the little man in the boat lmao.


No no it needs to be food related mate.

Preferably northern food or that available in a chippy...


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yes, starving!!!!
> 
> How weird....I'll be doing something similar with your comp pics, minus the mirror though.


I use my comp pics sometimes too so I bet you had a great night 



Suprakill4 said:


> Lol at you two, like comp pics is the only pics you have of each other lmao......
> 
> Chelsea believe Jims from Australia with a black dad. Hahahaha fvcking gullible cvnt lol.


You tw4t of course I knew Jim's dad wasn't black!! Erm im still not 100% whether he is aussie or not though :lol: im confused to the max.



big_jim_87 said:


> They blatantly sent proper pics...
> 
> Phil battering his sausage and keeks flipping her fish cake...
> 
> Could open a chippy with the addition of chips n gravy...


Oh yea!! Ive got Keeks' balloon knot as my screensaver


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I use my comp pics sometimes too so I bet you had a great night


Youre not even joking here are you?! :lol: And yes I did! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Youre not even joking here are you?! :lol: And yes I did! :thumbup1:


Why would I joke? Mirrors turn me on 

Its a blessing and a curse being this massive and good looking :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Why would I joke? Mirrors turn me on
> 
> Its a blessing and a curse being this massive and good looking :thumbup1:


 :lol: Tit! :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> :lol: 5........times the size of you :lol:
> 
> Who the fck is Jeuss? :lol:


TBF Sloth from the Goonies was about 5 times my size so you probably are champ!

Jesus was some bloke who came from a virgin vagina, walked on water, let himself be crucuifed and then rose like a zombie after his death. he also had long hair and a beard like a hippy


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> TBF Sloth from the Goonies was about 5 times my size so you probably are champ!
> 
> Jesus was some bloke who came from a virgin vagina, walked on water, let himself be *crucuifed *and then rose like a zombie after his death. he also had long hair and a beard like a hippy


 :lol:

This Jesus dude sounds like a bit of legend......although what the hell happens to you when you let yourself be "crucuifed"? Is that some weird sexual game? Was Keeks there?


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> This Jesus dude sounds like a bit of legend......although what the hell happens to you when you let yourself be "crucuifed"? Is that some weird sexual game? Was Keeks there?


he was just kinky and took the pain/pleasure thing a little too far. Nope Keeks was too busy w4nking off the local quark merchant


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> he was just kinky and took the pain/pleasure thing a little too far. Nope Keeks was too busy w4nking off the local quark merchant


 :lol: don't forget she was moonlighting in the village circus as a midget too!


----------



## Chelsea

Anyways back to business.

Jabbed 2ml Neuro Pharma Test 400 and 1ml Wildcat EqTrenMast 800 (maybe slightly more than 1ml  ) and it was a lovely jab, on my most unfavoured side too (left glute) barely had to push the syringe down and went in very smoothly.

Zero pip today, no lumps or anything  I tell you what though, all this Test has made me into a closet rapist, I reckon I must get about 20 lob ons during the day just at work (may be due to Keeks sending me pics of her mounting her own fist) its actually crazy haha, libido is through the roof and thankfully appetite is good because im using 1mg Adex e3d to control bloat.


----------



## Keeks

You buggers! :lol:

PS.....only way they'd let me join the circus was to be slightly different from the other midgets, hence the fist pics. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

I know I have joggers on and it's late at night but I didn't expect this:



Seems I'm even heavier!!

Did just eat this though:


----------



## Onetomany

Hi mate asked you a question in another thread earlier about protien bread don't know f you missed it?


----------



## Chelsea

Onetomany said:


> Hi mate asked you a question in another thread earlier about protien bread don't know f you missed it?


Think I did mate fire away


----------



## Onetomany

Chelsea said:


> Think I did mate fire away


I want to add some size mate want to compete pro like you one day mate look awesome in your Avi will making sandwiches with chicken and protien bread help?

Ive been using 50/50 because it tastes like white but has the goodness of brown but obviously not enough protien,what do you think.


----------



## PHMG

Onetomany said:


> I want to add some size mate want to compete pro like you one day mate look awesome in your Avi will making sandwiches with chicken and protien bread help?
> 
> Ive been using 50/50 because it tastes like white but has the goodness of brown but obviously not enough protien,what do you think.


 :lol:

Got to be trolling??? Almost as good as the guy that asked if he needed to glue the seperate elements of his home made eca stack together :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Onetomany said:


> I want to add some size mate want to compete pro like you one day mate look awesome in your Avi will making sandwiches with chicken and protien bread help?
> 
> Ive been using 50/50 because it tastes like white but has the goodness of brown but obviously not enough protien,what do you think.


Put another slice of meat in there if you think it's lacking protein?


----------



## Onetomany

PHMG said:


> :lol:
> 
> Got to be trolling??? Almost as good as the guy that asked if he needed to glue the seperate elements of his home made eca stack together :lol:


Honestly being serious mate , am not te smartest of people but I really like bodybuilding and I know if I cn lern to cook and eat rite I'll do better


----------



## PHMG

Onetomany said:


> Honestly being serious mate , am not te smartest of people but I really like bodybuilding and I know if I cn lern to cook and eat rite I'll do better


 

Oh, right. Sorry then mate. Yeah, i could never cook to start with, lots of trial and error like with most things bodybuilding related.


----------



## Onetomany

PHMG said:


> Oh, right. Sorry then mate. Yeah, i could never cook to start with, lots of trial and error like with most things bodybuilding related.


It's hard cause theres a lot of misleading info and when I cook chicken on the George foremean it's always really dry so my mate sd put sum water on it while it's cookin but I think I over did it the ****in thing set on fire!

So now am thinkin jus have sum protien bread sandwiches spready throu the day

Mayb with sum broccoli


----------



## Chelsea

Onetomany said:


> It's hard cause theres a lot of misleading info and when I cook chicken on the George foremean it's always really dry so my mate sd put sum water on it while it's cookin but I think I over did it the ****in thing set on fire!
> 
> So now am thinkin jus have sum protien bread sandwiches spready throu the day
> 
> Mayb with sum broccoli


Mate before this starts taking over the journal, start a new thread and we'll see how we can help.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Mate before this starts taking over the journal, start a new thread and we'll see how we can help.


Can't handle anyone else stealing the limelight :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> Can't handle anyone else stealing the limelight :lol:


Yes! Now instantly tell me how massive and strong I am......


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Mate before this starts taking over the journal, start a new thread and we'll see how we can help.


lmao so mean.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> Mate before this starts taking over the journal, start a new thread and we'll see how we can help.


Yeah, this thread is purely for training talk only :whistling:


----------



## Queenie

Fvck Phil, when did you turn pro?!!!  

Only kidding.... it's sweet.

Did he send you a Valentine's card and protein sandwich??


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Fvck Phil, when did you turn pro?!!!
> 
> Only kidding.... it's sweet.
> 
> Did he send you a Valentine's card and protein sandwich??


 :lol: last year sometime, they invited me to compete at the O but I was busy and I didn't want to show up Mr Heath.

Yep that's exactly what I received.......perfect diet for a pro I heard they all use that :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> :lol: last year sometime, they invited me to compete at the O but I was busy and I didn't want to show up Mr Heath.
> 
> Yep that's exactly what I received.......perfect diet for a pro I heard they all use that :lol:


Ahhhhhh makes perfect sense. Very humble... exactly how a pro should be


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Yes! Now instantly tell me how massive and strong I am......


Oh Phil, you are so big and hunky....please come and throw me over your massive shoulders

NO ****ING ****, even of it valentines day :wub:


----------



## Queenie

danMUNDY said:


> Oh Phil, you are so big and hunky....please come and throw me over your massive shoulders
> 
> NO ****ING ****, even of it valentines day :wub:


Is your name aceofspadez?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

RXQueenie said:


> Is your name aceofspadez?


Just merely catering to his ego, seems the fatter he gets, the bigger it gets :lol:


----------



## Queenie

danMUNDY said:


> Just merely catering to his ego, seems the fatter he gets, the bigger it gets :lol:


Aw you're a good friend!

But he's not fat, he's monstrous.... and the plan is to get bigger!!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Ahhhhhh makes perfect sense. Very humble... exactly how a pro should be


Yep im as humble and modest as they come.......wait :surrender:



danMUNDY said:


> Oh Phil, you are so big and hunky....please come and throw me over your massive shoulders
> 
> NO ****ING ****, even of it valentines day :wub:


Defo full **** but I will accept it.....ego well fed 



danMUNDY said:


> Just merely catering to his ego, seems the fatter he gets, the bigger it gets :lol:


 :lol:



RXQueenie said:


> Aw you're a good friend!
> 
> But he's not fat, he's monstrous.... and the plan is to get bigger!!


Wow my ego has had dessert too  plan is defo to get bigger, may look at getting some peps again as I have been reading more about them and that has instantly made me want to run them again.


----------



## Chelsea

2nd meal:

150g cooked rice

250g chicken

Thai red curry sauce, coconut milk.


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night: Getting stronger by the session its amazing  best blast ever!

*Bent Over Rows:*

110kg x 12

140kg x 12 - felt light

180kg x 12 - may be a pb or equal pb, actually did 13 reps as I did 1 rep first then had to check the weight as it felt odd on one side.

*Hammer Low Row:*

80kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 12

*Hammer Underhand High Rows:*

90kg x 12

110kg x 12

130kg x 12 - think this was a pb

*Seated Cable Rows:*

105kg x 12

140kg x 12 - stack

147.5kg x 12 - pb - added the extra weights on (the black kinda weird shaped things that fit above the plates)

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

84kg x 12 - lowered to get better form.

*Close Grip Pull Downs:* - back arched and fixed in position to maximise use of lats.

91kg x 12 x 3 sets - little bit of momentum on the last couple reps on last 2 sets.

Weights are shooting up, im heavier than ever and bigger than ever and appetite is good, enjoying everything and legs are coming along nicely, jabs are all on schedule in fact I don't think I have ever been this organised and the gains are really reflecting that


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Back last night: Getting stronger by the session its amazing  best blast ever!
> 
> *Bent Over Rows:*
> 
> 110kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 12 - felt light
> 
> 180kg x 12 - may be a pb or equal pb, actually did 13 reps as I did 1 rep first then had to check the weight as it felt odd on one side.
> 
> *Hammer Low Row:*
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 12
> 
> *Hammer Underhand High Rows:*
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 12
> 
> 130kg x 12 - think this was a pb
> 
> *Seated Cable Rows:*
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 12 - stack
> 
> 147.5kg x 12 - pb - added the extra weights on (the black kinda weird shaped things that fit above the plates)
> 
> *Lat Pull Down:*
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 84kg x 12 - lowered to get better form.
> 
> *Close Grip Pull Downs:* - back arched and fixed in position to maximise use of lats.
> 
> 91kg x 12 x 3 sets - little bit of momentum on the last couple reps on last 2 sets.
> 
> Weights are shooting up, im heavier than ever and bigger than ever and appetite is good, enjoying everything and legs are coming along nicely, jabs are all on schedule in fact I don't think I have ever been this organised and the gains are really reflecting that


Love hearing all that Phil, keep this going all year and you'll realise your potential. Think you could do seriously well


----------



## NorthernSoul

Impressive as always.

Did you not say your gonna start throwing deadlifts in again or was I dreaming that?


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Love hearing all that Phil, keep this going all year and you'll realise your potential. Think you could do seriously well


Thanks mate  I really hope so! Feel like the extra cals and the extra carbs intra and post workout are really helping and definitely being consistent with dose and timing.

As far as potential goes im not sure, id like to think I could do well but you just never know.


----------



## sxbarnes

Strong mutha Phil :thumb: Its good to see it all going so well mate. 19 stone must be close by the end?


----------



## Chelsea

Dat bulkers breakfast:

Chicken, brocco cheese, peas, green beans, swede mash and potato gratin 



Maybe some of these after:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Dat bulkers breakfast:
> 
> Chicken, brocco cheese, peas, green beans, swede mash and potato gratin
> 
> View attachment 145621
> 
> 
> Maybe some of these after:
> 
> View attachment 145622


Dem der left overs


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Dem der left overs


Dem food smarts


----------



## Chelsea

Ok for those that wanted to see the leg development here it is:

Inb4 flamingo :lol:



Unpumped, pics taken after arm session. I'm quite happy


----------



## Guest

Where is the development 

Haha only joking Phil they have improved from your last leg pics in 1836 lol.

My legs are going backwards 

Right has shrank considerably.

Need to get my ar$e to a physio.

Its no.1 on my to do list once I'm sorted.


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> Where is the development
> 
> Haha only joking Phil they have improved from your last leg pics in 1836 lol.
> 
> My legs are going backwards
> 
> Right has shrank considerably.
> 
> Need to get my ar$e to a physio.
> 
> Its no.1 on my to do list once I'm sorted.


Hahahaha my last leg pics weren't that long ago 

What's up with your legs?

Im really happy though, first time I've actually looked at my legs and been pleased with them.

Training partner ever said how big they were so it's all coming together nicely


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Ok for those that wanted to see the leg development here it is:
> 
> Inb4 flamingo :lol:
> 
> View attachment 145632
> View attachment 145633
> View attachment 145634
> 
> 
> Unpumped, pics taken after arm session. I'm quite happy


Come on leaps and bounds mate, very lean too :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Come on leaps and bounds mate, very lean too :beer:


Thanks dude  yea seem to have alright cuts, good indication that I'm not getting fat u suppose.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Thanks dude  yea seem to have alright cuts, good indication that I'm not getting fat u suppose.


Surprisingly lean tbh mate!

Only one thing for it....eat more


----------



## Guest

Patella troubles under the right knee cap. Think Liam is having similar problems currently.

Had mine a while but have been putting it off and putting it off.

Caught my right leg in the mirror and its disappearing 

Left legs immense but its probably bearing most of the weight in squats etc.

What's strange is I'm still getting stronger.

Last week was a 200kg atg single and a 210 to parallell. Pb's for me.

Felt super strong out the hole in deeds on third and hit pbs on my deads :/


----------



## RowRow

Spawn of Haney said:


> Patella troubles under the right knee cap. Think Liam is having similar problems currently.
> 
> Had mine a while but have been putting it off and putting it off.
> 
> Caught my right leg in the mirror and its disappearing
> 
> Left legs immense but its probably bearing most of the weight in squats etc.
> 
> What's strange is I'm still getting stronger.
> 
> Last week was a 200kg atg single and a 210 to parallell. Pb's for me.
> 
> Felt super strong out the hole in deeds on third and hit pbs on my deads :/


Can you just get a journal up please? Haha

One of the few people I would follow in here other than Chelsea!


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> Patella troubles under the right knee cap. Think Liam is having similar problems currently.
> 
> Had mine a while but have been putting it off and putting it off.
> 
> Caught my right leg in the mirror and its disappearing
> 
> Left legs immense but its probably bearing most of the weight in squats etc.
> 
> What's strange is I'm still getting stronger.
> 
> Last week was a 200kg atg single and a 210 to parallell. Pb's for me.
> 
> Felt super strong out the hole in deeds on third and hit pbs on my deads :/


Sounds sh1t mate, but at least you're still hitting pb's, maybe get it sorted asap mate especially if left leg is dominating.

Maybe do some isolation work just ok the right leg on the extension?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Surprisingly lean tbh mate!
> 
> Only one thing for it....eat more


Thai takeaway has been ordered and is on it's way


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Thai takeaway has been ordered and is on it's way


Slag!!

Not sure what to order in tbh.....


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Ok for those that wanted to see the leg development here it is:
> 
> Inb4 flamingo :lol:
> 
> View attachment 145632
> View attachment 145633
> View attachment 145634
> 
> 
> Unpumped, pics taken after arm session. I'm quite happy


Fcuking hell mate!! Your overtaking me!!










Oops. No ya not....

Lol!

Only kidding. They have made serious progress since last pics but why you not showing the full leg. If knee was on show fully they will look thicker and wider I guarantee it. Like a skinny wrist makes a forearm look big, the knee part of a legs skinny so makes calves and quad appear wider.

Good work mate, impressed at that. The new gym must be having a big impact on them growing much more.


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Ok for those that wanted to see the leg development here it is:
> 
> Inb4 flamingo :lol:
> 
> View attachment 145632
> View attachment 145633
> View attachment 145634
> 
> 
> Unpumped, pics taken after arm session. I'm quite happy


Impressed mate, that's some effort you put in there. No longer a one trick pony


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking hell mate!! Your overtaking me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. No ya not....
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Only kidding. They have made serious progress since last pics but why you not showing the full leg. If knee was on show fully they will look thicker and wider I guarantee it. Like a skinny wrist makes a forearm look big, the knee part of a legs skinny so makes calves and quad appear wider.
> 
> Good work mate, impressed at that. The new gym must be having a big impact on them growing much more.


Hahahahahaha! Such a leg pic whore!! Thanks though mate I've seriously been boasting them which is prob why the dude training with me had to stop midway.

Didn't want to do full joggers down as gym was busy but had a quick shot and coz my mate said they looked big I thought I'd take a pic for you sluts 

Calves should be bigger as they are heavier than ever and for more reps too.


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Impressed mate, that's some effort you put in there. No longer a one trick pony


Thanks mate  that was the plan. Should be a much better balanced physique for my next show.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahaha! Such a leg pic whore!! Thanks though mate I've seriously been boasting them which is prob why the dude training with me had to stop midway.
> 
> Didn't want to do full joggers down as gym was busy but had a quick shot and coz my mate said they looked big I thought I'd take a pic for you sluts
> 
> Calves should be bigger as they are heavier than ever and for more reps too.


Sounds good mate. Whatever ya doing don't change it. Don't add anything etc if it isn't broke then don't fix it and they are coming on loads.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. Whatever ya doing don't change it. Don't add anything etc if it isn't broke then don't fix it and they are coming on loads.


I won't mate, will stick I it apart from trying to get a second bit if legs done later in the week


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I won't mate, will stick I it apart from trying to get a second bit if legs done later in the week


Yeah starting to think doing my cheat twice a week may be beneficial for me. Even do chest twice one week and one of the sessions replace legs so train legs once every two weeks. God knows.


----------



## PHMG

Quads looking good mate


----------



## Guest

RowRow said:


> Can you just get a journal up please? Haha
> 
> One of the few people I would follow in here other than Chelsea!


If I knew I was going to have so much time on my hands I would of lol.

5 weeks in now like.

Thanks for the compliment, little things like that drive me


----------



## Suprakill4

PHMG said:


> Quads looking good mate


Thanks.

Lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Lol.


You knob :lol:


----------



## Cronus

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking hell mate!! Your overtaking me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. No ya not....
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Only kidding. They have made serious progress since last pics but why you not showing the full leg. If knee was on show fully they will look thicker and wider I guarantee it. Like a skinny wrist makes a forearm look big, the knee part of a legs skinny so makes calves and quad appear wider.
> 
> Good work mate, impressed at that. The new gym must be having a big impact on them growing much more.


**** brother that's amazing leg development, would have been less impressive without the sponge bob square pants lol.

How often do you hits legs a week? I tried training them 2x, goes well for a while but always tend to pick up injuries.


----------



## Suprakill4

Cronus said:


> **** brother that's amazing leg development, would have been less impressive without the sponge bob square pants lol.
> 
> How often do you hits legs a week? I tried training them 2x, goes well for a while but always tend to pick up injuries.


Just once a week mate is all they need to grow at a good rate for me.


----------



## RowRow

Cronus said:


> **** brother that's amazing leg development, would have been less impressive without the sponge bob square pants lol.
> 
> How often do you hits legs a week? I tried training them 2x, goes well for a while but always tend to pick up injuries.


He is what we call blessed!

I hate him for his teardrop! And tiny joints


----------



## Suprakill4

RowRow said:


> He is what we call blessed!
> 
> I hate him for his teardrop! And tiny joints


Hahahaha. That made me laugh lol. God skipped me when he have out the chests though, Chelsea was first in the queue for that............... Fcukin pr1ck. Lol.


----------



## RowRow

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahaha. That made me laugh lol. God skipped me when he have out the chests though, Chelsea was first in the queue for that............... Fcukin pr1ck. Lol.


I think I was about 50 people behind you in that line! Haha. Sod's law I tell you, punishing me for a past life.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahaha. That made me laugh lol. God skipped me when he have out the chests though, Chelsea was first in the queue for that............... Fcukin pr1ck. Lol.


He also skipped you out for good looks and went straight to me 

I do hate your legs (hate = secretly admire) but one day I will stand on stage with a set of wheels like that, hopefully my next show.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> He also skipped you out for good looks and went straight to me
> 
> I do hate your legs (hate = secretly admire) but one day I will stand on stage with a set of wheels like that, hopefully my next show.


Good what....? Looks?

You look like you could be on undateables :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Good what....? Looks?
> 
> You look like you could be on undateables :lol:


Yea to show all those ugly fckers what a real man looks like


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Yea to show all those ugly fckers what a real man looks like


No because you look special...

We all humour you on here but make no mistake your one ugly cvnt


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> No because you look special...
> 
> We all humour you on here but make no mistake your one ugly cvnt


 :lol: thanks mate......that in no way made me suicidal :death:


----------



## Chelsea

Shoulders on Friday:

*Dumbell Press:*

40kg x 10 - took 2 reps off this to allow me to do more on the heavier ones.

50kg x 10 or 12 - I really cant remember but it was 100% at least 10.

40kg x 12 drop set to:

20kg x 12

*Seated Machine Press:*

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 10

*Lat Raises:*

12.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 12 - last 4-5 rest paused with plenty of momentum but a lot of effort to control the rep on the negative.

*Rear Delts:*

98kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack

124kg x 12 - added 5kg plate.

*Shrugs:*

Worked up to 250kg x 12 - defo still got 300kg in the tank but wanted some better form.

Finished with - Lat raises x 20 reps x 10kg.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Yea to show all those ugly fckers what a real man looks like


I agree with Jim!


----------



## Chelsea

Late breakfast as I booked the day off work:

2 cod fillets with rustic oven chips and 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey 80 Jammie Biscuit flavour with, 10g glutamine:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Late breakfast as I booked the day off work:
> 
> 2 cod fillets with rustic oven chips and 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey 80 Jammie Biscuit flavour with, 10g glutamine:
> 
> View attachment 145814


Looks disgusting :lol:

Did you throw the shake in there too


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Looks disgusting :lol:
> 
> Did you throw the shake in there too


Looks like it's been in the blender. lol. Reminds me when I tried blending mince gravy and potato to neck as couldn't eat it. Fcuk that was horrific. Thick and gloopy projectile vomit after was mad.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Looks disgusting :lol:
> 
> Did you throw the shake in there too





Suprakill4 said:


> Looks like it's been in the blender. lol. Reminds me when I tried blending mince gravy and potato to neck as couldn't eat it. Fcuk that was horrific. Thick and gloopy projectile vomit after was mad.


Haha I like to mash my food up like a baby, was awesome :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

2nd meal, rest day today so a little less cals:

180g chicken

110g rice

3 stems (is stems the correct term? Fck it it's gonna have to be) of broccoli


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha I like to mash my food up like a baby, was awesome :thumb:


Likes his food like he likes his women..... Messy :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Likes his food like he likes his women..... Messy :lol:


 :lol: you like your coffee how you like your men........strong and black! h34r:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you like your coffee how you like your men........strong and black! h34r:


You like anal sex how you like the Sahara desert..... Dry :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You like anal sex how you like the Sahara desert..... Dry :lol:


You take your women how you like your sandpaper.........rough as fck! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You take your women how you like your sandpaper.........rough as fck! :lol:


No, I take MY woman as rough as fùck.... That's why she's broken


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> No, *Chelsea took* MY woman as rough as fùck.... That's why she's broken


Edited for reality.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Edited for reality.


You wouldn't dare step foot past Watford :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Chest on Monday went like this - note - its still sore as fck today its unreal!!

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 5

120kg x 10

140kg x 11 - think this is a pb

130kg x 8 or 10 - cant remember but was a heavy final set which im pleased with as I though I was going to struggle after 4.

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 12

110kg x 10

100kg x 9 - ruined by this point.

*Incline Flye's:*

32.5kg x 12

40kg x 10

45kg x 10 -  I try to get a lot wider than I have previously with these but they still wouldn't be considered perfect form but for me they are perfect reps for growth and less strain on my eblows.

*Seated Hammer Press:*

90kg x 12

130kg x 12

130kg x 10

*Finished with lat raises monster set:*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10 - absolutely horrific with no rest in between sets shoulders were on fire!

Back down the rack:

15kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

10kg x 10 - tempted to chop my shoulders off after this as I couldn't even shake my shake they were so pumped!


----------



## Suprakill4

Those shoulder pumps are horrid arnt they. I can't even carry my bag when done shoulders so just chuck it down the 20 steps in the gym and drag it to the car. Awful.


----------



## Chelsea

Ok today has been a good day with regards to eating:

8am - 3eggs this morning with 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey 80, 2 scoops GN Glutamine, 2 GN fish oils, 10,000iu GN vit d3, 2 x GN Glucosamine sulphate.

10:30am - 250g extra lean mince with spaghetti (spag bol)

1:30pm - 250g extra lean mince with spaghetti + 2 x wholegrain unsalted rice cakes with peanut butter.

4:15pm - 250g extra lean mince with spaghetti + 2 x wholegrain unsalted rice cakes with peanut butter.

Feeling really full in fact the tour manager said that I looked a lot bigger which is good  legs are sore from Tuesday so they got a good pasting, got up to 12 reps on 400kg leg press.

Back tonight, might try to get some pics done post workout when im pumped as I love a back pump, I feel it fills out everything apart from chest really.

Sticking to schedule on jabs, last night did:

1ml Cidos

1ml NP Test 400

1ml WC - EqTrenMast 800

All in the right delt, had some slight pip on my last jab but seems to be better today but tomorrow will be the tell.


----------



## TELBOR

Tour manager.....

I knew it, you're in a boy band :lol:

"Looking big Phil"

*fat cùnt


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Tour manager.....
> 
> I knew it, you're in a boy band :lol:
> 
> "Looking big Phil"
> 
> *fat cùnt


 :lol: with these good looks I could be the front man for a boy band!!

Hahaha he is the tour manager for Golf you douche, arranges all the celeb stuff and players and things.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: with these good looks I could be the front man for a boy band!!
> 
> Hahaha he is the tour manager for Golf you douche, arranges all the celeb stuff and players and things.


Front man for a sunshine bus more like 

Bet he's a right cock, probably name drops all day lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Gotta be gay


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night:

*Bent over rows:*

100kg x 12

140kg x 12 - perfect form, this is becoming a really easy weight now.

190kg x 8? Video below shows the 8 reps which were basically ruined by the belt coming off on the first rep as I didn't put it on properly like a moron!!






*Hammer Low Row:*

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 12

*Underhand Hammer High Row:*

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 10 - think this was a pb, pump was insane by this point and felt like I looked rather large in the mirror which is rarely a thought as you always think you look smaller than you are.

*Seated Row:*

140kg x 12 - full stack

140kg + 5kg plate x 10

98kg x 12 - strict form

*Lat Pull Down:*

77kg x 12

84kg x 12

91kg x 10

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 10

98kg x 10 - all with super strict form making sure I hold the full stretch at the top to really pull on the lats.

Absolutely beasted this session, my forearms were so pumped I couldn't really shake my shaker, was done in about 40mins as well so had a right old sweat on!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Back last night:
> 
> *Bent over rows:*
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 12 - perfect form, this is becoming a really easy weight now.
> 
> 190kg x 8? Video below shows the 8 reps which were basically ruined by the belt coming off on the first rep as I didn't put it on properly like a moron!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hammer Low Row:*
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> *Underhand Hammer High Row:*
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10 - think this was a pb, pump was insane by this point and felt like I looked rather large in the mirror which is rarely a thought as you always think you look smaller than you are.
> 
> *Seated Row:*
> 
> 140kg x 12 - full stack
> 
> 140kg + 5kg plate x 10
> 
> 98kg x 12 - strict form
> 
> *Lat Pull Down:*
> 
> 77kg x 12
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 10
> 
> *Close Grip Pull Downs:*
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 10
> 
> 98kg x 10 - all with super strict form making sure I hold the full stretch at the top to really pull on the lats.
> 
> Absolutely beasted this session, my forearms were so pumped I couldn't really shake my shaker, was done in about 40mins as well so had a right old sweat on!


Phil a few will probably snipe at the BOR form but first move up I think those rows with body angle are perfectly good  Just get them going heavy!

Would probably try use another DB or BB move in there but then thats just me personally, ever tried DL last? hurts poundages but fries anything you have left. Keep pushing, seem to be making good progress!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Phil a few will probably snipe at the BOR form but first move up I think those rows with body angle are perfectly good  Just get them going heavy!
> 
> Would probably try use another DB or BB move in there but then thats just me personally, ever tried DL last? hurts poundages but fries anything you have left. Keep pushing, seem to be making good progress!


Haha yea I always expect a bit of that but as you know when you've been training so long you know your body well enough to know what makes it grow, I find if I lean right over my lower back gets too pumped and gives in long before my upper back does so for me the DY style rows are perfect. So annoyed about the belt though, it really threw me!

Never tried deads last and in fact I haven't done them since December 2012 which I know is awful!

With regards to dumbell work I absolutely despise one armed rows, I really get nothing from them and find them awkward as fck! I do like dumbell pullovers so maybe I could incorporate that?

All the hammer stuff is all completely separate arm stuff so they are not attached which means one side wont take over more than another so at least I have them in there if that's what you were getting at? 

As always mate I really appreciate your input :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

I wouldn't give a flying fùck what anyone thought of my form if I had a back like you Phil.

It works and that's that :beer:

P.S - you're a cùnt


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I wouldn't give a flying fùck what anyone thought of my form if I had a back like you Phil.
> 
> It works and that's that :beer:
> 
> P.S - you're a cùnt


I never said I gave a fck :lol:

I love your bittersweet posts 

Thanks dude, you too haha.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I never said I gave a fck :lol:
> 
> I love your bittersweet posts
> 
> Thanks dude, you too haha.


We've spoken about it, you cried yourself to sleep a few weeks back.

I had to stroke your head to get you to sleep :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> We've spoken about it, you cried yourself to sleep a few weeks back.
> 
> I *tried* to stroke your *helmet* to get you to sleep *so I could abuse you* :lol:


Reality edit.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Reality edit.


PMSL

Just LOL'd at work :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Definitely only counted 7 on the BOR @Chelsea :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> Definitely only counted 7 on the BOR @Chelsea :whistling:


Yes that last rep was more of a "im gonna lift it to put it back coz im well fcked off with the belt"


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Haha yea I always expect a bit of that but as you know when you've been training so long you know your body well enough to know what makes it grow, I find if I lean right over my lower back gets too pumped and gives in long before my upper back does so for me the DY style rows are perfect. So annoyed about the belt though, it really threw me!
> 
> Never tried deads last and in fact I haven't done them since December 2012 which I know is awful!
> 
> With regards to dumbell work I absolutely despise one armed rows, I really get nothing from them and find them awkward as fck! I do like dumbell pullovers so maybe I could incorporate that?
> 
> All the hammer stuff is all completely separate arm stuff so they are not attached which means one side wont take over more than another so at least I have them in there if that's what you were getting at?
> 
> As always mate I really appreciate your input :beer:


I do them pretty much the same mate if first up 

Deads would be good or some heavy rack ones, last is good as like you say don't want a back pump that hinders workout. That's my reason behind squatting later in workouts too, may have negative impact on poundages but unless trying to break PBS it's very good that way.

The db/bb comment is that most you're back work is done supported apart from the BOR and to a degree the low cable rows.

Loads of db row variations or even another bb row or tbar row could be added. The hammer strength stuff is awesome so can see you're reason for using, back isn't exactly suffering and workouts seem good so just a thought.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> I do them pretty much the same mate if first up
> 
> Deads would be good or some heavy rack ones, last is good as like you say don't want a back pump that hinders workout. That's my reason behind squatting later in workouts too, may have negative impact on poundages but unless trying to break PBS it's very good that way.
> 
> The db/bb comment is that most you're back work is done supported apart from the BOR and to a degree the low cable rows.
> 
> Loads of db row variations or even another bb row or tbar row could be added. The hammer strength stuff is awesome so can see you're reason for using, back isn't exactly suffering and workouts seem good so just a thought.


Good lad.

Yea mate might give deads a go after but im usually so fcked after back that I would prob only dead about 60kg (think its Rob's max).

Hmm good point, there is an attachment on the ground for some bent over rows so I could actually do that?

Hammer strength is fckin wicked stuff love the underhand high row, I can feel it tearing my lats apart.

Shoulders tonight, gonna get a vid of me hitting the 50kg's  been waiting ages for Hyge to come in too now im all stocked up on bac water its a right pain but I suppose it will be good to add in half way through the course to enhance gains, I like the idea of new muscle cells being created


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks good mate. Fcuk form comments if there are any. My form isn't that great on leg press, but it works.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks good mate. Fcuk form comments if there are any. My form isn't that great on leg press, but it works.


Tbh there hasn't been, was a sh1t vid anyway coz the belt ruined it, wanted to get a good 10-12


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Tbh there hasn't been, was a sh1t vid anyway coz the belt ruined it, wanted to get a good 10-12


I stopped wearing a belt cos of this. Always pinches the fcuk out my stomach fat lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I stopped wearing a belt cos of this. Always pinches the fcuk out my stomach fat lol.


Nah man it didn't pinch my abs  I just didn't put it on properly, its like putting on a condom just on the end of your helmet.....never gonna work, you gotta do it properly!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Nah man it didn't pinch my abs  I just didn't put it on properly, its like putting on a condom just on the end of your helmet.....never gonna work, you gotta do it properly!


Haha. Condom?!? Fcuk that it's like eating a toffee with the wrapper on. Only used one twice. Should've learnt my lesson after I slept with 'klappy kelly' but I didn't.....


----------



## Chelsea

So it's 11 o'clock on a Friday night and I'm eating my 6th solid meal not including shakes:

150g rice

2 cod fillets

And randomly 4 rustic chips (i ran out)



Oh.... and Terminator 2 is on


----------



## Chelsea

Doing this on my phone so might not embed properly but here's an all time pb tonight on dumbell shoulder press.... 13 reps with 50kg


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Doing this on my phone so might not embed properly but here's an all time pb tonight on dumbell shoulder press.... 13 reps with 50kg


Strong cúnt! Very impressive mate made it look easy too!

I reckon your cheating and using steroids...


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Strong cúnt! Very impressive mate made it look easy too!
> 
> I reckon your cheating and using steroids...


 :lol: hahahahaha! Id never take those little devils 

I made it look easier than making @Keeks' legs part after I did a side chest shot naked for her


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Doing this on my phone so might not embed properly but here's an all time pb tonight on dumbell shoulder press.... 13 reps with 50kg


"Am alright!"

"Am alright!!"

Don't think he was listening mate


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: hahahahaha! Id never take those little devils
> 
> I made it look easier than making @Keeks' legs part after I did a side chest shot naked for her


Lured in by the mention of naked side chest shot  but then........



Chelsea said:


> So it's 11 o'clock on a Friday night and I'm eating my 6th solid meal not including shakes:
> 
> 150g rice
> 
> 2 cod fillets
> 
> And randomly 4 rustic chips (i ran out)
> 
> View attachment 146039
> 
> 
> Oh.... and Terminator 2 is on
> 
> View attachment 146040


Runs back out when I see the pic of your food.....what the hell have you done to it?! :thumbdown:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> "Am alright!"
> 
> "Am alright!!"
> 
> Don't think he was listening mate


Haha luckily he wasn't actually helping to the end but I had to tell hi haha!



Keeks said:


> Lured in by the mention of naked side chest shot  but then........
> 
> Runs back out when I see the pic of your food.....what the hell have you done to it?! :thumbdown:


I couldn't take the pics on my own.... Might need some help :whistling:

Erm I'm a bit weird like that I like my good mashed up like baby food


----------



## J4MES

Subbed in mate! Lots of catching up to do!!

Do you find with Dbol you can still stay fairly dry? I'm looking to stack it with test and tren!


----------



## Chelsea

M82000 said:


> Subbed in mate! Lots of catching up to do!!
> 
> Do you find with Dbol you can still stay fairly dry? I'm looking to stack it with test and tren!


Haha plenty of catching up mate.

Dbol water can be controlled but you won't be as dry as with something like Winny or Var but I feel the gains are better with Dbol.

Test aromatises anyway mate so throw in some arimidex and you will keep water to a minimum especially with a good clean diet.


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Haha plenty of catching up mate.
> 
> Dbol water can be controlled but you won't be as dry as with something like Winny or Var but I feel the gains are better with Dbol.
> 
> Test aromatises anyway mate so throw in some arimidex and you will keep water to a minimum especially with a good clean diet.


Thanks mate! I'm planning a lean bulk something like 600 test 300tren and 40 dbol. Nothing outrageously high!

Was reading through your old logs and see you've used dbol through out!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I couldn't take the pics on my own.... Might need some help :whistling:
> 
> Erm I'm a bit weird like that I like my good mashed up like baby food


I'm so torn right now....naked pics on one hand  , touching and mashed up baby-like food on the other :sad: I just don't know what to think!

I'm weird with food, but what you do isn't weird, it's just wrong! :thumbdown:


----------



## Suprakill4

Your food always makes me think this guy has made it.


----------



## Chelsea

This mornings food:

3 whole eggs 1 slice toast:



10:30am

250g cooked chicken with 150g rice:


----------



## C.Hill

You do eat some girly meals mate.


----------



## RowRow

Chelsea said:


> This mornings food:
> 
> 3 whole eggs 1 slice toast:
> 
> View attachment 146129
> 
> 
> 10:30am
> 
> 250g cooked chicken with 150g rice:
> 
> View attachment 146130


How do you cook your chicken? It always looks very tasty!


----------



## big_jim_87

Keeks said:


> I'm so torn right now....naked pics on one hand  , touching and mashed up baby-like food on the other :sad: I just don't know what to think!
> 
> I'm weird with food, but what you do isn't weird, it's just wrong! :thumbdown:


Kids do this mashing of food but usually grow out it at 10/11ish max...


----------



## Keeks

big_jim_87 said:


> Kids do this mashing of food but usually grow out it at 10/11ish max...


Lol, so while his chest and ego grew, and grew, mentally it just didn't happen. Ahh, bless him.


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> You do eat some girly meals mate.


What's girly about them? Arnie blatantly ate meals like this.



RowRow said:


> How do you cook your chicken? It always looks very tasty!


I use the Old El Paso crispy chicken mix mate, its basically breadcrumbs and spice but I add olive oil and some honey then cook in the oven for 25mins.



big_jim_87 said:


> Kids do this mashing of food but usually grow out it at 10/11ish max...


I thought mashing my food up like that would entice Keeks as she is still the size of a child :lol:



Keeks said:


> Lol, so while his chest and ego grew, and grew, mentally it just didn't happen. Ahh, bless him.


Hey......my pee pee grew slightly too you know :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I thought mashing my food up like that would entice Keeks as she is still the size of a child :lol:
> 
> Hey......my pee pee grew slightly too you know :thumb:


 :lol: Ha, cheers, although I did actually stop growing when I was 13. I don't feel so child like anymore with my special plates.

Picsoritnevergrew.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Ha, cheers, although I did actually stop growing when I was 13. I don't feel so child like anymore with my special plates.
> 
> Picsoritnevergrew.


13!!!??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant......wait....do you mean 13 years old or when you were 13inches tall? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Im not sure im allowed to post pics of little Chelsea on here.....whats a man to do :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Chest was sexy last night:

Started on incline as flat was busy:

*Incline Barbell:*

100kg x 12 - far too easy

130kg x 10 - PB 

140kg x 7 - 3 spotted just on the way up but only slightly - thought I was gonna get about 2 reps haha but it felt great.

*Flat Barbell:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

110kg x 10

*Incline Flye's:*

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 10 - went a bit lighter on these as my elbows were hurting which was weird.

*Seated Hammer Press:*

100kg x12

120kg x 12

140kg x 12

*Dips:*

3 sets x 12 reps on bodyweight slow and controlled and as low as possible.

*Finished off with seated shoulder press:*

15 plates x 12 reps

10seconds break.

Another 8 reps.

10 seconds break.

Another 6 reps.

Done - felt really strong on incline, in fact on everything although maybe the heavy pressing made my elbows a bit sore so flyes were lighter, as a consequence of such an awesome workout I got cramp in my chest all night which meant I had such interrupted sleep which was rubbish, also I was very hot (probably due to Tren) so all in all not a good nights sleep but an awesome workout.


----------



## Queenie

Good going, Phil...

... But I hate your food u ba$tard!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Good going, Phil...
> 
> ... But I hate your food u ba$tard!


That sounds like a woman on low carbs to me


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> That sounds like a woman on low carbs to me


Pure jealousy and I don't even care if it looks like mashed up baby food!!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Pure jealousy and I don't even care if it looks like mashed up baby food!!


Haha  its so good like that too! You can literally shovel it in and carb right up.......just think of all those delicious carbs mmmmm


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Pure jealousy and I don't even care if it looks like mashed up baby food!!


I had these two yesterday and have the same today.



















The burger with Parma ham, cheese and chips was lovely.

Just sayin.... Lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I had these two yesterday and have the same today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The burger with Parma ham, cheese and chips was lovely.
> 
> Just sayin.... Lol.


Haha tinned spaghetti.......you legend :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Haha  its so good like that too! You can literally shovel it in and carb right up.......just think of all those delicious carbs mmmmm


I get frowned upon for mixing all my food up and eating it in the wrong order... @Bad Alan doesn't do that. He eats all of one thing, and then all of another!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Haha tinned spaghetti.......you legend :lol:


We ran out of beans lol.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I get frowned upon for mixing all my food up and eating it in the wrong order... @Bad Alan doesn't do that. He eats all of one thing, and then all of another!


That is completely alien to me......his name should be Bad Alien :lol: you need to mix your food up, not even like I do but have a bit of everything on the fork.....so much better like that! Sort him out woman!!


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> I had these two yesterday and have the same today.
> 
> The burger with Parma ham, cheese and chips was lovely.
> 
> Just sayin.... Lol.


Hmm... I could have burger if i wanted to.

The Mexican nachos etc u had last week really pi$$ed me off though.

Ba$tard number 2!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Hmm... I could have burger if i wanted to.
> 
> The Mexican nachos etc u had last week really pi$$ed me off though.
> 
> Ba$tard number 2!


Missus is at work all day today so might go for a lonesome meal there again and have the nachos again they were amazing.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> That is completely alien to me......his name should be Bad Alien :lol: you need to mix your food up, not even like I do but have a bit of everything on the fork.....so much better like that! Sort him out woman!!


I've seen stuff online before that says to eat it in a certain order for better digestion and gut health. No idea of the truth in it all seems wierd.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Missus is at work all day today so might go for a lonesome meal there again and have the nachos again they were amazing.


I don't even care.

Yes i do :drool: :crying:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I've seen stuff online before that says to eat it in a certain order for better digestion and gut health. No idea of the truth in it all seems wierd.


Fck that sh1t, I seriously doubt it makes any difference, plus I couldn't deal with eating things separately.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> I don't even care.
> 
> Yes i do :drool: :crying:


Hahahaha.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Fck that sh1t, I seriously doubt it makes any difference, plus I couldn't deal with eating things separately.


Neither could I. The only way I can stomach most meat is by having the carbs in the same mouthful.


----------



## Bad Alan

****ing weirdos!!!!! Eat all protein first - standard


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Neither could I. The only way I can stomach most meat is by having the carbs in the same mouthful.


Exactly, although I could easily eat a fillet steak on its own in sauce but prefer with potatoes and mushroom sauce like I had on sat night 



Bad Alan said:


> ****ing weirdos!!!!! Eat all protein first - standard


You're the weirdo but then again you are a northerner so I suppose its to be expected


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> ****ing weirdos!!!!! Eat all protein first - standard


 :scared:


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> ****ing weirdos!!!!! Eat all protein first - standard


Is this for digestion/personal preference/so that you have the protein in at least of you cannot finish the whole meal?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Is this for digestion/personal preference/so that you have the protein in at least of you cannot finish the whole meal?


Cannot finish the whole meal?? What's that mean? 

I dislike eating lol so just get all the protein in then enjoy the carbs abit more after.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Is this for digestion/personal preference/so that you have the protein in at least of you cannot finish the whole meal?


He has to finish all of his meals!!

I think it's a weird personal preference.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Cannot finish the whole meal?? What's that mean?
> 
> I dislike eating lol so just get all the protein in then enjoy the carbs abit more after.


Yes I was in two minds whether to include that part ya cvnt lol. Yeah makes sense. I eat all the carbs then can't manage the protein lmao. N


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> He has to finish all of his meals!!
> 
> I think it's a weird personal preference.


Wish I had his commitment.


----------



## big_jim_87

Keeks said:


> Lol, so while his chest and ego grew, and grew, mentally it just didn't happen. Ahh, bless him.


Chest? Can't say id noticed much about his chest...

Ego yes lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Missus is at work all day today so might go for a lonesome meal there again and have the nachos again they were amazing.


Dnt you'll look a right sad [email protected] lol


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Chest? Can't say id noticed much about his chest...
> 
> Ego yes lol


My ego is the size of my chest.......MASSIIIIIIIIIIIVE 



big_jim_87 said:


> Dnt you'll look a right sad [email protected] lol


He is already :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> ****ing weirdos!!!!! Eat all protein first - standard


If Im not hungry this is how I eat too...

Work on the important stuff then try n shove the rest in.

If Im enjoying a meal and hungry I'll eat bits of every thing as it takes my fancy lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> My ego is the size of my chest.......MASSIIIIIIIIIIIVE
> 
> He is already :lol:


Sorry that was a typo

Meant to say even more of... Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Pr1cks. I might go to the cinema on my own aswel ...


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Pr1cks. I might go to the cinema on my own aswel ...


At least its dark and no one will know... Lol

Sat there with ya popcorn and pepsi with no one about...

Actually sounds better then usual to me lol


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> At least its dark and no one will know... Lol
> 
> Sat there with ya popcorn and pepsi with no one about...
> 
> Actually sounds better then usual to me lol


More like at least its dark so no one will see his face :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> 13!!!??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant......wait....do you mean 13 years old or when you were 13inches tall? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Im not sure im allowed to post pics of little Chelsea on here.....whats a man to do :whistling:


13 inches.....I'm not that lanky! In fact I saw a pic of you the other day I forgot to post, well I think it was you anyway.



Shying away from little Chelsea pics....you sure it's grown?!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> 13 inches.....I'm not that lanky! In fact I saw a pic of you the other day I forgot to post, well I think it was you anyway.
> 
> View attachment 146169
> 
> 
> Shying away from little Chelsea pics....you sure it's grown?!


Hahahaha! Im pretty sure its grown......i'll go check your pics that usually does the trick


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! Im pretty sure its grown......i'll go check and perv at myself in the mirror whilst oiling my chest that usually does the trick


Edited, you perv.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Edited, you perv.


That may have been my plan all along.......you can always be a spectator


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> That was my plan all along.......you can always be a spectator but I won't notice you as I'll be so into my own reflection


Edited  But yeah I'll watch anyway.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Edited  But yeah I'll watch anyway.


 :lol: maybe you can join in then, word of warning you better be a good distraction coz that reflection of mine if one mighty fine sight


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> :lol: maybe you can join in then, word of warning you better be a good distraction coz that reflection of mine if one mighty fine sight


Just been sick in my mouth.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Just been sick in my mouth.


Sick with envy? I don't blame you mate :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Sick with envy? I don't blame you mate :beer:


Not envy just down right jealousy lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Not envy just down right jealousy lol.


It is a blessing and curse to have this body with this face


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> It is a blessing and curse to have this body with this face


Body the blessing, face the curse? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> Body the blessing, face the curse? :lol:


Haha you cnut :lol:


----------



## Dazarms

Chelsea said:


> Haha you cnut :lol:


Mate whats with all this bashing on your face like

I wouldnt put u down as a bad looking fella like (nohomo)

Going be sticking me order in at weekend for Go nutrtion ! get me some pancake isolate!

Got my journal up finaly

would encourage all u guys and lasses check it out please and show support

My first jouranl on UKM and it's going be good one! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: maybe you can join in then, word of warning you better be a good distraction coz that reflection of mine if one mighty fine sight


 :lol: Tit! I think I'll leave you to it. Even if I did try and join in, I doubt I could distract you from the mighty fine sight in the mirror. :lol:


----------



## RowRow

Dazarms said:


> Mate whats with all this bashing on your face like
> 
> I wouldnt put u down as a bad looking fella like (nohomo)
> 
> Going be sticking me order in at weekend for Go nutrtion ! get me some pancake isolate!
> 
> Got my journal up finaly
> 
> would encourage all u guys and lasses check it out please and show support
> 
> My first jouranl on UKM and it's going be good one! :thumbup1:


What's the name of it?


----------



## Suprakill4

RowRow said:


> What's the name of it?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/258117-darrens-journal-turning-into-monster-coached-jack-stokle-pt.html


----------



## Chelsea

Finally mixed my MT2 and jabbed some last night..... Bring on the tan


----------



## infernal0988

Hia mate just wondering of you have ever used WC clomid ? Is it GTG ? Iknow their oils are but never tried anything oral from them.


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Finally mixed my MT2 and jabbed some last night..... Bring on the tan
> 
> View attachment 146206


What MT2 is that?

How was sickness etc?


----------



## Ben_Dover

infernal0988 said:


> Hia mate just wondering of you have ever used WC clomid ? Is it GTG ? Iknow their oils are but never tried anything oral from them.


The adex is gtg, used it my recent cycle, not used chlomid though


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> Finally mixed my MT2 and jabbed some last night..... Bring on the tan
> 
> View attachment 146206


What mg you doing?

I done 0.25 twice a week, 2 weeks in and the mrs is jealous and asked if she can have some! :lol:


----------



## infernal0988

Ben_Dover said:


> The adex is gtg, used it my recent cycle, not used chlomid though


Just trying to make my PCT as cheap & dosages high as possible without blowing my wallet.


----------



## Chelsea

infernal0988 said:


> Hia mate just wondering of you have ever used WC clomid ? Is it GTG ? Iknow their oils are but never tried anything oral from them.


Not used it personally mate as I like to use Pharma for things like that but I know others that have used it and not heard anything bad.



RXQueenie said:


> What MT2 is that?
> 
> How was sickness etc?


Just MT2 from my source tbh, its really good, did 0.5mg last night skin went nice and flushed and didn't feel sick at all although I have never felt sick from MT2, did get a bit of a headache once when I accidentally jabbed 2mg in one go as I forgot I only used 1ml bac water to mix it! I also looked like a tomato for about an hr!! :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Just MT2 from my source tbh, its really good, did 0.5mg last night skin went nice and flushed and didn't feel sick at all although I have never felt sick from MT2, did get a bit of a headache once when I accidentally jabbed 2mg in one go as I forgot I only used 1ml bac water to mix it! I also looked like a tomato for about an hr!! :lol:


I always get sickness  but recently started up again dosing with antihistamines beforehand! Such a wuss. And pmsl at the headache.... Jeez, I'd be throwing up for days


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I always get sickness  but recently started up again dosing with antihistamines beforehand! Such a wuss. And pmsl at the headache.... Jeez, I'd be throwing up for days


 :lol: you pu$sy  I literally just go red for a bit and that's it.....then I just go a sexy golden colour haha.

My head was literally pounding, I couldn't work out why haha! Looked in the mirror in my car and it looked like I had been to the sun and back haha!


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night:

*Leg Extensions:*

3 sets x 25 reps on 49kg

*Hack Squats:* - super slow but constant reps so no pausing.

No weight x 12 reps - warm up for knees.

40kg x 12

70kg x 12

90kg x 12

100kg x 12

*Leg Press:*

300kg x 12

350kg x 12 - couple rest paused

350kg x 12 - again a couple rest paused.

*Leg Extensions:*

105kg x 12

112kg x 12 - last couple not full reps

112kg x 10 - grinding these out.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

25kg x 12

35kg x 12

45kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 12 - form wasn't good enough so dropped it

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

*Standing Hammy Curls:*

3 plates x 12 reps x 3 sets

*Standing Calf Raises:*

Full stack x 10

Full stack + 20kg x 8

Full stack + 40kg x 8

*Seated Calf Raises:*

35kg x 15 reps x 3 sets - slow and controlled through both phases.

*Incline Calf Raises:*

50kg x 12 reps x 3 sets focussing on stretch at the bottom.

*Finished off with Leg Extensions:*

49kg x 15

56kg x 12

73kg x 10 - no rest in between any of these sets, was horrendous.

Really good session.


----------



## Dazarms

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you pu$sy  I literally just go red for a bit and that's it.....then I just go a sexy golden colour haha.
> 
> My head was literally pounding, I couldn't work out why haha! Looked in the mirror in my car and it looked like I had been to the sun and back haha!


Mate going get me some this!

it's been years and years since I used MT

Do u use it before bed or just before u jump on a sunny bed during day

I heard that was most effective time to use it if u can cope with sick feeling like

life is much better with a tan like


----------



## Chelsea

Dazarms said:


> Mate going get me some this!
> 
> it's been years and years since I used MT
> 
> Do u use it before bed or just before u jump on a sunny bed during day
> 
> I heard that was most effective time to use it if u can cope with sick feeling like
> 
> life is much better with a tan like


Just use it before bed mate, nice and simple, jab then sleep but like I said I never feel sick


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Just use it before bed mate, nice and simple, jab then sleep but like I said I never feel sick


X2


----------



## Chelsea

Dat manly doughnut:


----------



## breeda

Manly and pink do not go together

Dat girly donut or dat gay mans donut would be more appropriate


----------



## Chelsea

breeda said:


> Manly and pink do not go together
> 
> Dat girly donut or dat gay mans donut would be more appropriate


Dat overlooked sarcasm.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> Just use it before bed mate, nice and simple, jab then sleep but like I said I never feel sick


I've been doing 0.25mg before a sunbed twice a week and I almost look like Ronnie Coleman now, will drop it to once a week and 0.5mg next week :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> I've been doing 0.25mg before a sunbed twice a week and I almost look like Ronnie Coleman now, will drop it to once a week and 0.5mg next week :thumbup1:


I take it you mean black rather than Coleman's size otherwise people would be overdosing on MT2 to get huge :lol:


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> I take it you mean black rather than Coleman's size otherwise people would be overdosing on MT2 to get huge :lol:


Yeah... There is only one part of the body that MT2 makes huge... :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so back last night went rather well:

*Yates Rows:*

120kg x 12 - this genuinely feels like a warm up now.

170kg x 10 

200kg x 8 - last 2 reps were rubbish, prob could have got more if I hadn't done so many on 170kg:






*Hammer Low Row:*

90kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 12 - rest paused.

*Hammer Underhand Row:*

90kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 10

*Plate Loaded Seated Row:*

50kg x 12 - super slow and 1 second held contraction on each rep, too light though.

100kg x 12 - again super slow form.

120kg x 12 - same as above.

*Lat Pull Down with straight bar:*

84kg x 12 x 3 sets - rest paused.

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

105kg x 10

Was a bit of a slower session as a mate was chatting to me a bit so didn't quite have the intensity as usual but the weights lifted were great so maybe the extra rest did me good.


----------



## Chelsea

Finally had a proper sit down with the 4 time British champ at my gym and it made me feel pretty awesome, basically got me hitting shots in the changing rooms and told me pretty much what I already knew with regards to weak areas - hammys, calves and triceps.

He actually said that my quads were a strong point so all the leg training must be working!! Genuinely couldn't believe that! Also told me to try to slow down with regards to back and chest development as they are way ahead and to start leg training with calves, hammys then hit quads which made sense to me.

Also mentioned that I need to do more overhead tricep movements as that's whats lacking but apart from that the general feeling was that the only thing that might hold me back a little was that im 6ft 1" but he said I had the frame and the shape to be a British champ in 5 years which I was ecstatic with  I said to him not to blow smoke up my ar$e and if he really thinks that im not good enough I'd rather hear the truth but he assured me he was telling me straight.

So basically training will change slightly to really hit those weaker areas so that come show time I will have a much more balanced physique


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Finally had a proper sit down with the 4 time British champ at my gym and it made me feel pretty awesome, basically got me hitting shots in the changing rooms and told me pretty much what I already knew with regards to weak areas - hammys, calves and triceps.
> 
> He actually said that my quads were a strong point so all the leg training must be working!! Genuinely couldn't believe that! Also told me to try to slow down with regards to back and chest development as they are way ahead and to start leg training with calves, hammys then hit quads which made sense to me.
> 
> Also mentioned that I need to do more overhead tricep movements as that's whats lacking but apart from that the general feeling was that the only thing that might hold me back a little was that im 6ft 1" but he said I had the frame and the shape to be a British champ in 5 years which I was ecstatic with  I said to him not to blow smoke up my ar$e and if he really thinks that im not good enough I'd rather hear the truth but he assured me he was telling me straight.
> 
> So basically training will change slightly to really hit those weaker areas so that come show time I will have a much more balanced physique


That's really good news mate. Especially about quads being a strong point!!! IMO you should train chest once a fortnight and train legs in its place from the session you take out. Let the legs get all the recovery and growth and you can EASILY get away with training chest that frequently.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> That's really good news mate. Especially about quads being a strong point!!! IMO you should train chest once a fortnight and train legs in its place from the session you take out. Let the legs get all the recovery and growth and you can EASILY get away with training chest that frequently.


Good point, but I feel that 2 weeks would be just too long mate, don't want to lose any muscle.

Defo going to hit hammys and calves twice a week now and defo going to get straight leg deads done, he even said that my lower back was tight and was impressed with my condition being off season, he likes that I don't get fat.

Was well happy! Tell me about it mate, quads must have grown a lot for him to say that!


----------



## Chelsea

2nd meal today:

250g meatballs

140g spag

2 rice cakes and peanut butter


----------



## Chelsea

Got some ROHM Winstrol tabs turning up tomorrow to really try to push through some more gains, 60 x 50mg tabs will be taking 100mg per day.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Got some ROHM Winstrol tabs turning up tomorrow to really try to push through some more gains, 60 x 50mg tabs will be taking 100mg per day.


Junkie!

Winny killed my appetite 

Good stuff though!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Junkie!
> 
> Winny killed my appetite
> 
> Good stuff though!!


Haha, I really like it, hopefully doesn't hurt appetite, usually that happens for me because of bloat so Winny should be ok in that respect.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha, I really like it, hopefully doesn't hurt appetite, usually that happens for me because of bloat so Winny should be ok in that respect.


I tried the SB labs, only 30mg ed and went up to 50mg. Felt solid and strong..... Couldn't eat though :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Breakfast:

3 scoops GoNutrition whey isolate

1 scoop GoNutrition oats

10g GoNutrition Glutamine

1 banana



Pre workout:

2 salmon fillets with rice and 2 Winny tabs


----------



## Dazarms

Chelsea said:


> Breakfast:
> 
> 3 scoops GoNutrition whey isolate
> 
> 1 scoop GoNutrition oats
> 
> 10g GoNutrition Glutamine
> 
> 1 banana
> 
> View attachment 146378
> View attachment 146379
> 
> 
> Pre workout:
> 
> 2 salmon fillets with rice and 2 Winny tabs
> 
> View attachment 146380
> View attachment 146381
> View attachment 146382
> View attachment 146383


mate that breakfast is going be copied by me soon as my GO isolate mayple syrup and pancake flavour turns up 

Hopefully will come in time for pancake day tuesday will be making protein pancakes with the Go nutrition isolate in them!


----------



## big_jim_87

I have lots of clients train hams 1st in a leg session...

You see a lot of good quads but many good hams...

Grow the hams and the quads usually follow...

That said I do like to hammer quads...

Im lucky with my hams... Squats and a few curls and they grow...

Calves train them slow! Slow reps with a squeeze! This seems to bring em on better


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> I have lots of clients train hams 1st in a leg session...
> 
> You see a lot of good quads but many good hams...
> 
> Grow the hams and the quads usually follow...
> 
> That said I do like to hammer quads...
> 
> Im lucky with my hams... Squats and a few curls and they grow...
> 
> Calves train them slow! Slow reps with a squeeze! This seems to bring em on better


Your hamstrings hang off look ridiculous in side poses.

Mine have def grown more doing them before quads in routines.


----------



## GoNutrition

Chelsea said:


> Breakfast:
> 
> 3 scoops GoNutrition whey isolate
> 
> 1 scoop GoNutrition oats
> 
> 10g GoNutrition Glutamine
> 
> 1 banana
> 
> View attachment 146378
> View attachment 146379
> 
> 
> Pre workout:
> 
> 2 salmon fillets with rice and 2 Winny tabs
> 
> View attachment 146380
> View attachment 146381
> View attachment 146382
> View attachment 146383


Now THAT's what we call a breakfast 

GN


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Breakfast:
> 
> 3 scoops GoNutrition whey isolate
> 
> 1 scoop GoNutrition oats
> 
> 10g GoNutrition Glutamine
> 
> 1 banana
> 
> View attachment 146378
> View attachment 146379
> 
> 
> Pre workout:
> 
> 2 salmon fillets with rice and 2 Winny tabs
> 
> View attachment 146380
> View attachment 146381
> View attachment 146382
> View attachment 146383


Call that a breakfast.... :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Call that a breakfast.... :lol:


That's what I was thinking lol 3 scoops whey and a little bit of oats lmao


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> That's what I was thinking lol 3 scoops whey and a little bit of oats lmao


Bet your baby has more!!

That's a breakfast;



:lol:


----------



## J4MES

Just wondering what you #teambulkers  aim for weight gain per week/ month? @Chelsea @R0BLET


----------



## TELBOR

M82000 said:


> Just wondering what you #teambulkers  aim for weight gain per week/ month? @Chelsea @R0BLET


I'm the worlds worst bulker mate - fact!

Gained around 7kg last year lol, so little over 1lb a month. Granted BF didn't budge, but still.... That ain't great!

@Chelsea probably gains about 5lb a month :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Bet your baby has more!!
> 
> That's a breakfast;
> 
> View attachment 146445
> 
> 
> :lol:


You fat fck!!



M82000 said:


> Just wondering what you #teambulkers  aim for weight gain per week/ month? @Chelsea @R0BLET


Hmm tough question mate as I rarely step on the scales as I can get obsessed with weight gain which ultimately leads to fat gain as really you can only put on so much muscle so quickly.

I am for being bigger in clothes and in the mirror, lifting more weight for more reps too.


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> I'm the worlds worst bulker mate - fact!
> 
> Gained around 7kg last year lol, so little over 1lb a month. Granted BF didn't budge, but still.... That ain't great!
> 
> @Chelsea probably gains about 5lb a month :lol:


How come mate? Afraid of raining BF or just find it hard to eat?

I'm starting my bulk on just over 3500


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I'm the worlds worst bulker mate - fact!
> 
> Gained around 7kg last year lol, so little over 1lb a month. Granted BF didn't budge, but still.... That ain't great!
> 
> @Chelsea probably gains about 5lb a month :lol:


7kg in a year is good mate especially if it's muscle!!

5lbs a month in chins and water probably :lol: maybe some chest in there too


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> You fat fck!!
> 
> Hmm tough question mate as I rarely step on the scales as I can get obsessed with weight gain which ultimately leads to fat gain as really you can only put on so much muscle so quickly.
> 
> I am for being bigger in clothes and in the mirror, lifting more weight for more reps too.


Totally agree mate.

I'm hoping to compete this year 32 weeks away so having a 17 week off season. Want To reach 220 pounds, currently 196.

My blast starts in a couple weeks

Test e tren e and dbol for 10/12 weeks.

As you've competed have you got any tips. Starting my diet on 3500/3800 kcals.

Current condition.....










Leg condition considering first session in 3 months yesterday due to knee injury.


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> I'm the worlds worst bulker mate - fact!
> 
> Gained around 7kg last year lol, so little over 1lb a month. Granted BF didn't budge, but still.... That ain't great!
> 
> @Chelsea probably gains about 5lb a month :lol:


7kg of MUSCLE isn't good in a year? Are you mad?


----------



## TELBOR

M82000 said:


> How come mate? Afraid of raining BF or just find it hard to eat?
> 
> I'm starting my bulk on just over 3500


Far from it mate, I just have a good metabolism.... For now lol.

Don't find it hard to eat at all, probably better at eating than lifting tbh :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> 7kg in a year is good mate especially if it's muscle!!
> 
> 5lbs a month in chins and water probably :lol: maybe some chest in there too


7kg give or take a couple of lb.

You gain 5lb on your chest just looking at a flat bench PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

M82000 said:


> Totally agree mate.
> 
> I'm hoping to compete this year 32 weeks away so having a 17 week off season. Want To reach 220 pounds, currently 196.
> 
> My blast starts in a couple weeks
> 
> Test e tren e and dbol for 10/12 weeks.
> 
> As you've competed have you got any tips. Starting my diet on 3500/3800 kcals.
> 
> Current condition.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg condition considering first session in 3 months yesterday due to knee injury.


Quads look massive compared to calves, I'd throw them in 2 times a week. Nice and heavy :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Finally downloaded pics from Vegas last may....



Grand Canyon.... I just had to


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Finally downloaded pics from Vegas last may....
> 
> View attachment 146467
> View attachment 146468
> View attachment 146469
> View attachment 146470
> View attachment 146471
> 
> 
> Grand Canyon.... I just had to


Hmmm I'm on the verge of a neg for daring to attempt the lee priest superman pose, you're front double bi may have helped you avoid it 

Awesome trip that, did you do Grand Canyon in helicopter Phil? Takes ages though!


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> Quads look massive compared to calves, I'd throw them in 2 times a week. Nice and heavy :beer:


I've started training them 3 times a week... I have **** genetic calves 

Do you think 500 test 250 tren would be good with 30mg of dbol or would you up the test to 600, tren 300?


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Hmmm I'm on the verge of a neg for daring to attempt the lee priest superman pose, you're front double bi may have helped you avoid it
> 
> Awesome trip that, did you do Grand Canyon in helicopter Phil? Takes ages though!


 :lol: hahaha I thought it was a legendary pose! Had to be done, was no one around took my vest off and told my mate to take some pics, think it gave him a semi.

We actually went by a little aeroplane mate, one of those single engine jobbies, was all good until we went through a storm cloud and the plane was all over the place....defo brown trouser moment!!

2 of my friends had to go on the other plane because they weighed me and I was too heavy :lol:

Awesome place though would 100% go back to Vegas.......Uk-M lads trip? I still need to do Ibiza!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> :lol: hahaha I thought it was a legendary pose! Had to be done, was no one around took my vest off and told my mate to take some pics, think it gave him a semi.
> 
> We actually went by a little aeroplane mate, one of those single engine jobbies, was all good until we went through a storm cloud and the plane was all over the place....defo brown trouser moment!!
> 
> 2 of my friends had to go on the other plane because they weighed me and I was too heavy :lol:
> 
> Awesome place though would 100% go back to Vegas.......Uk-M lads trip? I still need to do Ibiza!


Well it gave me one so probably did for him too  you got away with it tbf, most people are too small in the arms for the superman pose.

Yea the turbulence through the canyon when we went was different, not brown trousers though lol! Funny getting thrown everywhere in a little aircraft you big girl!

Lmao they actually do that, I remember them asking me what I weighed and I'd dieted before I went to just over 90kg. Had told them that when booking it, weighed in at 101kg after binging in Vegas for four days before the trip  had swelled up 20lbs+ and couldn't put my shoes on because of water retention in feet! Silly fat boy I am lol.

Definately will be going back! Hopefully next year and yes you must hit Ibiza before you die!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Well it gave me one so probably did for him too  you got away with it tbf, most people are too small in the arms for the superman pose.
> 
> Yea the turbulence through the canyon when we went was different, not brown trousers though lol! Funny getting thrown everywhere in a little aircraft you big girl!
> 
> Lmao they actually do that, I remember them asking me what I weighed and I'd dieted before I went to just over 90kg. Had told them that when booking it, weighed in at 101kg after binging in Vegas for four days before the trip  had swelled up 20lbs+ and couldn't put my shoes on because of water retention in feet! Silly fat boy I am lol.
> 
> Definately will be going back! Hopefully next year and yes you must hit Ibiza before you die!


I bet it did  my arms are even bigger now so I think another pose down there is on the cards 

Mate I aint even joking this was serious turbulence, I left a hand print on the headrest in front of me from gripping it so much haha!

Hahaha you fat fck!! I had already put on loads of weight as it was a couple weeks after the show I won  something like 21lbs in 4 days I did hahahahaha! I had massive water retention on the way home mate, my feet are usually vascular as fck but they came back looking about as vascular as an Susan Boyle's ar$e cheek !

Im thinking about doing Ibiza this year, you still game for it? Or you doing a couples holiday instead now? Was thinking of doing a long weekend there.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I bet it did  my arms are even bigger now so I think another pose down there is on the cards
> 
> Mate I aint even joking this was serious turbulence, I left a hand print on the headrest in front of me from gripping it so much haha!
> 
> Hahaha you fat fck!! I had already put on loads of weight as it was a couple weeks after the show I won  something like 21lbs in 4 days I did hahahahaha! I had massive water retention on the way home mate, my feet are usually vascular as fck but they came back looking about as vascular as an Susan Boyle's ar$e cheek !
> 
> Im thinking about doing Ibiza this year, you still game for it? Or you doing a couples holiday instead now? Was thinking of doing a long weekend there.


You pansy! The plane isn't going down you know that right? Lol.

So weird how feet do that  mine were killing me! Hard to not overeat there though. Especially when there was a donought stand right near the lift in our hotel!

It'll be money this year mate as getting settled!


----------



## Queenie

Awww... All this holiday talk on a Monday morning while I'm sat at work.... 

Will - We do need a hol this year. 100%.

Phil - You excited about Saturday??


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> You pansy! The plane isn't going down you know that right? Lol.
> 
> So weird how feet do that  mine were killing me! Hard to not overeat there though. Especially when there was a donought stand right near the lift in our hotel!
> 
> It'll be money this year mate as getting settled!


I aint joking it felt like it would have gone down quicker than a cheap hooker!!

Yea it is well weird, I was ill when I got back and Soph made me ask the doc about my feet as they were so tonk!! He said it was fine though which I thought was what he was going to say anyway.

Fair play dude, will have to find another partner in crime 



RXQueenie said:


> Awww... All this holiday talk on a Monday morning while I'm sat at work....
> 
> Will - We do need a hol this year. 100%.
> 
> Phil - You excited about Saturday??


Yea well excited, im gonna jab 9ml of Tren so im super strong and vascular for when you 2 get here, what sort of time we thinking of training?


----------



## Guest

Looking peeled in the pics mate!!


----------



## Queenie

Oh... um... 1.30-2 ish?


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> Looking peeled in the pics mate!!


Think it was about 3 weeks after my show last year mate, over 2 stone had gone back on haha, got plenty of attention for it as well, especially at the Calvin Harris pool party at out hotel in the MGM 



RXQueenie said:


> Oh... um... 1.30-2 ish?


Sounds sexy that's the time I usually train


----------



## Chelsea

May have had a cheeky Sunbed at lunch and the light in there is epic so it required a gun shot 



No jokes about me needing "flabelos" :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> May have had a cheeky Sunbed at lunch and the light in there is epic so it required a gun shot
> 
> View attachment 146493
> 
> 
> No jokes about me needing "flabelos" :lol:


Guns dem l'orange


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Guns dem l'orange


 :lol: dat MT2 Fanta orange gun


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> May have had a cheeky Sunbed at lunch and the light in there is epic so it required a gun shot
> 
> View attachment 146493
> 
> 
> No jokes about me needing "flabelos" :lol:


You leave your watch on for the sunbed 

They have timers up here mate :lol:


----------



## Dazarms

sxbarnes said:


> Guns dem l'orange


impressed with those cannons mate!

BOOM!


----------



## Chelsea

Fck forgot to post my shoulder workout.... new pb's hit!!

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

40kg x 10

55kg x 8 - full reps - massive PB!! 

40kg x 12

22.5kg x 12 - immediate drop set.

*Plate Loaded Shoulder Press:*

80kg x 12

120kg x 10 - pb I think 

100kg x 12 - rest paused

*Lat Raises:*

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 12 - swinging a little for last few reps.

*Rear Delts:*

98kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack

119kg x 10

*Shrugs:*

Worked up to 270kg x 12 reps 

Awesome session, 55kg dumbell press didn't even feel that heavy, I reckon I could get a few on 60kg


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You leave your watch on for the sunbed
> 
> They have timers up here mate :lol:


 :lol: you tw4t....of course not, I just took the pic first then got naked and tanned like a pro h34r:



Dazarms said:


> impressed with those cannons mate!
> 
> BOOM!


Haha thanks mate, triceps still need work so once they have been brought up I reckon I could be sporting a fairly decent set of pipes.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, triceps still need work so once they have been brought up I reckon I could be sporting a fairly decent set of pipes.


Mate they look blooming huge!

Do the flex Lewis tri's routine then take a pic lol they explode


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Mate they look blooming huge!
> 
> Do the flex Lewis tri's routine then take a pic lol they explode


Thanks dude, I still think my bi's are better than tri's, tri's lack a bit of thickness.

Will look into that, you got a link?

I did arms on Sat and I had the most amazing pumps, think the EqTrenMast must be peaking along with the Test and I had 100mg Winny that morning too, genuinely was struggling to do biceps and Tri's were getting comments from people because they looked so pumped.....sadly the pump did not last forever haha.


----------



## Dazarms

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you tw4t....of course not, I just took the pic first then got naked and tanned like a pro h34r:
> 
> Haha thanks mate, triceps still need work so once they have been brought up I reckon I could be sporting a fairly decent set of pipes.


Triceps my fav body part to train like!

nothing like

Close grip Bench press heavy using x 2 negatives on your last set - with spotter

Rope press downs SS with lying EX bar extensions - higher reps

And finnish Weighted dips between 2 bench's again rest pause x 2 on last set here . really squeeze hard at top and lower down as low possible get best stretch

3 sec negative 1 sec positive no holding at bottom movement tho


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Thanks dude, I still think my bi's are better than tri's, tri's lack a bit of thickness.
> 
> Will look into that, you got a link?
> 
> I did arms on Sat and I had the most amazing pumps, think the EqTrenMast must be peaking along with the Test and I had 100mg Winny that morning too, genuinely was struggling to do biceps and Tri's were getting comments from people because they looked so pumped.....sadly the pump did not last forever haha.


Here






I'm sure they looked stupid ya freak!

Lol, if only pumped last longer.... Oh it does.... With slin


----------



## Chelsea

Dazarms said:


> Triceps my fav body part to train like!
> 
> nothing like
> 
> Close grip Bench press heavy using x 2 negatives on your last set - with spotter
> 
> Rope press downs SS with lying EX bar extensions - higher reps
> 
> And finnish Weighted dips between 2 bench's again rest pause x 2 on last set here . really squeeze hard at top and lower down as low possible get best stretch
> 
> 3 sec negative 1 sec positive no holding at bottom movement tho


Sounds good, might incorporate some of this into my workout :beer:



R0BLET said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they looked stupid ya freak!
> 
> Lol, if only pumped last longer.... Oh it does.... With slin


Junkie..........

*reaches for his slin and jabs 30ius into each head of tricep


----------



## Dazarms

Chelsea said:


> Sounds good, might incorporate some of this into my workout :beer:
> 
> close grip mate all the way to build thick triceps
> 
> worked for me like
> 
> enjoy workout man
> 
> Junkie..........
> 
> *reaches for his slin and jabs 30ius into each head of tricep


----------



## MRENIGMA

Dude, your a monster!! Any competitions this year?


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they looked stupid ya freak!
> 
> Lol, if only pumped last longer.... Oh it does.... With slin


Just done these again. Think I'm turning Welsh boyo! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

MRENIGMA said:


> Dude, your a monster!! Any competitions this year?


Haha thanks mate :beer:

Looking at doing the Stars of Tomorrow in November.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate :beer:
> 
> Looking at doing the Stars of Tomorrow in November.


Thought you were waiting til Portsmouth next year? Change of plans?


----------



## Suprakill4

What do arms measure mate. Just curious.


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> Thought you were waiting til Portsmouth next year? Change of plans?


Yea mate this may be the new plan.



Suprakill4 said:


> What do arms measure mate. Just curious.


You know what mate I don't think I've ever measured any part of me so I genuinely don't know.

At a guess...... 30" :lol:


----------



## Guest

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate this may be the new plan.
> 
> You know what mate I don't think I've ever measured any part of me so I genuinely don't know.
> 
> At a guess...... 30" :lol:


About the same as my cock then


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate this may be the new plan.
> 
> You know what mate I don't think I've ever measured any part of me so I genuinely don't know.
> 
> At a guess...... 30" :lol:





Spawn of Haney said:


> About the same as my cock then


I see the phenomenon known as 'man inches' has come into play here.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> I see the phenomenon known as 'man inches' has come into play here.


30. Mines not even 3. Full lob.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> 30. Mines not even 3. Full lob.


Caterpillar!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Caterpillar!


Hahahaha.


----------



## big_jim_87

30inches... That's ridiculous!

My trouser leg is 30inches... Before I have them taken up lol


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> About the same as my cock then


Only if you're talking about the one on your head 



RXQueenie said:


> I see the phenomenon known as 'man inches' has come into play here.


Man inches are crucial sometimes.... @R0BLET has to use man millimetres :lol:



Suprakill4 said:


> 30. Mines not even 3. Full lob.


No wonder your legs look so big, its all just an optical illusion!



big_jim_87 said:


> 30inches... That's ridiculous!
> 
> My trouser leg is 30inches... Before I have them taken up lol


Taken up to 20 inches :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Right bitches chest last night gave me a semi it was so good!

*Flat Barbell:*

100kg x 6 (prob a pb for Rob)

140kg x 10

160kg x 6 - perfect form and only spotted a tiny bit on the last 1 or 2!! Couldn't believe it especially after doing 140kg x 10!! 

*Incline:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 8

100kg x 12

*Incline Flye's:*

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

*Seated Hammer Press:*

Think I worked up for 110kg or 120kg x 12 reps

*Dips:*

3 sets x 12 reps slow and controlled just bodyweight.

Got cramps all night in chest so it was definitely fcked, luckily it didn't wake me up every 5 mins like last week. Great session though and really pleased with the PB on 160kg


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Right bitches chest last night gave me a semi it was so good!
> 
> *Flat Barbell:*
> 
> 100kg x 6 (prob a pb for Rob)
> 
> 140kg x 10
> 
> 160kg x 6 - perfect form and only spotted a tiny bit on the last 1 or 2!! Couldn't believe it especially after doing 140kg x 10!!
> 
> *Incline:*
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 8
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> *Incline Flye's:*
> 
> 20kg x 12
> 
> 30kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> *Seated Hammer Press:*
> 
> Think I worked up for 110kg or 120kg x 12 reps
> 
> *Dips:*
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps slow and controlled just bodyweight.
> 
> Got cramps all night in chest so it was definitely fcked, luckily it didn't wake me up every 5 mins like last week. Great session though and really pleased with the PB on 160kg


Fùck you fatty :lol:

My PB was making your woman cum in 30 seconds last night whilst you was in the gym


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Fùck you fatty :lol:
> 
> My PB was making your woman cum in 30 seconds last night whilst you was in the gym


You're welcome to her mate! All I got last night was a mood because she found out I got with her mate years ago (not really a mate of hers just someone she knows) only problem is that I actually slept with the girl and poked it up her poo pipe in the back of my Corsa too but she didn't need to know that


----------



## Chelsea

Stocking up on a few bits


----------



## Suprakill4

Poo pipe LMAO!!! Very lucky she doesnt check your journal eh!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Poo pipe LMAO!!! Very lucky she doesnt check your journal eh!


 :lol: the thought never crossed my mind until now!! :lol:

Forgot to mention I did 2 x 1hr sessions of cardio walking the dog on Sat and Sun morning on the weekend, literally had GN Whey Isolate then got out there with her, felt good and also felt like I was dieting again......until I came home and ate a ham and pineapple pizza for breakie


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> :lol: the thought never crossed my mind until now!! :lol:
> 
> Forgot to mention I did 2 x 1hr sessions of cardio walking the dog on Sat and Sun morning on the weekend, literally had GN Whey Isolate then got out there with her, felt good and also felt like I was dieting again......until I came home and ate a ham and pineapple pizza for breakie


She would be keen to know who Keeks is lol.

Pizza for breakfast. Nice.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> She would be keen to know who Keeks is lol.
> 
> Pizza for breakfast. Nice.


 @Keeks is just a good friend.......that like my pork sword tapping on her back doors


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> She would be keen to know who Keeks is lol.
> 
> Pizza for breakfast. Nice.


Ha ha, its ok, no need to worry with regards to me. I'm really a midget troll called Steve who's into muscle worship and who has got Chelsea well & truly fooled. 



Chelsea said:


> @Keeks is just a good friend.......that like my pork sword tapping on her back doors


 :lol: You're getting Steve excited now! :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, its ok, no need to worry with regards to me. I'm really a midget troll called Steve who's into muscle worship and who has got Chelsea well & truly fooled.
> 
> :lol: You're getting Steve excited now! :tongue:


Steve should make the trip down for Q, Bad Alan and Chelsea's meet up, I reckon he'd be fun to spot.....especially on squats :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Steve should make the trip down for Q, Bad Alan and Chelsea's meet up, I reckon he'd be fun to spot.....especially on squats :whistling:


Steve says the only way he would ever train with you is wearing a full burka, and even then he thinks you would still be pervy.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Steve says the only way he would ever train with you is wearing a full burka, and even then he thinks you would still be pervy.


Tell Steve that I will provide the burka so that's absolutely fine :thumbup1:

*burka may be cut like a hospital gown :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Tell Steve that I will provide the burka so that's absolutely fine :thumbup1:
> 
> *burka may be cut like a hospital gown :whistling:


Steve makes mental note&#8230;&#8230;Wear big pants and take sewing kit to training session. :thumbup1:

And DO NOT get in the back of Chelsea's car!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## lachu543

Chelsea, did You try train more than 5 days a week? I.e with 5 day split routine but with less rest/off days? I mean repeat cycle after 5th day of train or something like that.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Steve makes mental note&#8230;&#8230;Wear big pants and take sewing kit to training session. :thumbup1:
> 
> And DO NOT get in the back of Chelsea's car!!!!!!! :lol:


Big pants.....mmmm like an old school white pair that might be worn under a school uniform? :whistling:

Once you're in my car its game over so if you're in the front then chances are its not looking good for you already


----------



## Chelsea

lachu543 said:


> Chelsea, did You try train more than 5 days a week? I.e with 5 day split routine but with less rest/off days? I mean repeat cycle after 5th day of train or something like that.


Hmm I specifically choose 5 days a week to make sure that I have rest days in between, remember rest is when you grow.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Big pants.....mmmm like an old school white pair that might be worn under a school uniform? :whistling:
> 
> Once you're in my car its game over so if you're in the front then chances are its not looking good for you already


You thinking about me in my big pants right now?

^^^Me as in Steve the midget troll, and pants as in big Y-fronts which if you look closely at, you can see my micro pen1s.  Perv!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You thinking about me in my big pants right now?
> 
> ^^^Me as in Steve the midget troll, and pants as in big Y-fronts which if you look closely at, you can see my micro pen1s.  Perv!!!


 :lol: still got a semi somehow


----------



## TELBOR

You two banged yet?

@Chelsea @Keeks

:lol:

@Chelsea's mrs


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You two banged yet?
> 
> @Chelsea @Keeks
> 
> :lol:
> 
> @Chelsea's mrs


 :lol: brilliant!


----------



## Chelsea

Thai red curry (homemade) for breakfast


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night was changed right up:

*Standing Calf Raises:*

Full stack x 12 reps x 4 sets

*Seated Calf Raise:*

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

*Incline Calf Raise:*

50kg x 12 x 4 sets

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

40kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

75kg x 12

*Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12 - rest paused and some momentum used.

*Hack Squat:*

Bodyweight x 12

50kg x 12

75kg x 12

100kg x 12 - rest pause

120kg x 12 - 8 full reps then rest paused.

*Leg Press:* - kinda incline leg press

150kg x 12 - super slow and deep reps.

170kg x 12

170kg x 12 - burning like hell by this point, quads were on fire.

*Leg Extensions:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

112lg x 12 - last few half reps.

Legs were ruined, only really just started hurting though, very good session, as you can see im training my weak points first so calves and hammies then leaving quads till the end.


----------



## Chelsea

Jab night tonight as well, pins and syringes have come already from Exchange Supplies so I have 3ml syringes and some pink pins to draw up with (manly).

Got some salmon for my 5th meal tonight, nice rest day which will be spent watching a bit of prison break (only on episode 3) and possibly watching some midget porn to get that mind-muscle (love muscle) connection ready for @Keeks :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Jab night tonight as well, pins and syringes have come already from Exchange Supplies so I have 3ml syringes and some pink pins to draw up with (manly).
> 
> Got some salmon for my 5th meal tonight, nice rest day which will be spent watching a bit of prison break (only on episode 3) and possibly watching some midget porn to get that mind-muscle (love muscle) connection ready for @Keeks :lol:


 :lol: Watching midget porn whilst wearing this badge?! 

Hmm, so muscles really do grow when resting......interesting! 

Hope you get a good connection anyway. :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Watching midget porn whilst wearing this badge?!
> View attachment 146631
> 
> 
> Hmm, so muscles really do grow when resting......interesting!
> 
> Hope you get a good connection anyway. :tongue:


Connection was amazing, so much so that my right gun is about half an inch bigger.......it was pretty furious self love!

I may wear it to bodypower


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Connection was amazing, so much so that my right gun is about half an inch bigger.......it was pretty furious self love!
> 
> I may wear it to bodypower


Big guns  All the better for......erm.....furious self loving?!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Big guns  All the better for......erm.....furious self loving?!


Big guns for tiny midget bums........I mean....yea.....self love :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Big guns for tiny midget bums........I mean....yea.....self love :whistling:


You really mean big guns for sexy mirror time.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You really mean big guns for sexy mirror time.


Quite possibly.......you can be there to shine up the mirror though, make sure im getting reflection perfection :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill

Nice leg session mate! I've started alternating quads and hammies at start of sessions now, Definately working. By the end though I feel to sick to train calves lol gonna have to start putting them first I think!


----------



## Queenie

Two more sleeps, Philip!! h34r:


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Nice leg session mate! I've started alternating quads and hammies at start of sessions now, Definately working. By the end though I feel to sick to train calves lol gonna have to start putting them first I think!


Yea mate its a must for me as quads are actually good now and even though I was battering hammies they weren't growing at the rate I wanted, calves have nice shape but lack thickness so they get hit first, then hams then finish off with quads, its tough that way around but if its easy....everyone would do it.



RXQueenie said:


> Two more sleeps, Philip!! h34r:


I know  ive begun oiling up and applying protan :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> I know  ive begun oiling up and applying protan :lol:


Well, I'm like a pale whale and @Bad Alan is almost seethrough like a jellyfish, so there's really no need!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate its a must for me as quads are actually good now and even though I was battering hammies they weren't growing at the rate I wanted, calves have nice shape but lack thickness so they get hit first, then hams then finish off with quads, its tough that way around but if its easy....everyone would do it.
> 
> I know  ive begun oiling up and applying protan :lol:


Why do I actually believe that this is true


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Well, I'm like a pale whale and @Bad Alan is almost seethrough like a jellyfish, so there's really no need!!


Hahahaha brilliant :lol:



Bad Alan said:


> Why do I actually believe that this is true


Coz I asked you to apply the final layer on the day


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Well, I'm like a pale whale and @Bad Alan is almost seethrough like a jellyfish, so there's really no need!!


Oi! I was washed out by the lighting


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Quite possibly.......you can be there to shine up the mirror though, make sure im getting reflection perfection :thumb:


 :lol: Mr Muscle at the ready! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Oi! I was washed out by the lighting


Sounds about right Casper 



Keeks said:


> :lol: Mr Muscle at the ready! :lol:


That polish may sting a little.......oh its for the mirror :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Sounds about right Casper
> 
> That polish may sting a little.......oh its for the mirror :whistling:


Err.....what polish? !


----------



## Suprakill4

219 pages of flirting and sexual innuendo. Gonna write anything about training? Lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> 219 pages of flirting and sexual innuendo. Gonna write anything about training? Lol.


Yea I did a curl the other day.........whilst using the other hand to wear Keeks like a glove :lol:


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> Yea I did a curl the other day.........whilst using the other hand to wear Keeks like a glove :lol:


If we ever meet, remind me not to shake you by the hand matey. :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> If we ever meet, remind me not to shake you by the hand matey. :whistling:


Deal......feel free to sniff the other one though :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Pics after back tonight:


----------



## sxbarnes

Backs looking good mate


----------



## Bad Alan

BIG!

Looking really well phil, good bodyfat level to be holding too. RLS is strong shot, if the legs are doing as well as you say then balance is great. Maybe a little triceps!


----------



## TELBOR

Big cùnt!

Great work :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> BIG!
> 
> Looking really well phil, good bodyfat level to be holding too. RLS is strong shot, if the legs are doing as well as you say then balance is great. Maybe a little triceps!


Defo some more triceps mate but only changed that up last sat so hopefully some improvements will come to make the arms thicker in the from shots.

Thanks though dude  your input means a lot :beer:



R0BLET said:


> Big cùnt!
> 
> Great work :beer:


 :lol: thanks slim


----------



## J4MES

Looking big mate! What you weighing ?


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Pics after back tonight:
> 
> View attachment 146677
> View attachment 146678
> View attachment 146679
> View attachment 146680
> View attachment 146681
> View attachment 146682
> View attachment 146683
> View attachment 146684
> View attachment 146685
> View attachment 146686
> View attachment 146687
> View attachment 146688
> View attachment 146689
> View attachment 146690
> View attachment 146691
> View attachment 146692


Lol! Most muscular made me ****ing laugh!

Look good from rear and a front dbl bicep looks good


----------



## big_jim_87

Back is very thick!


----------



## big_jim_87

Triceps are dog shyt tho lol


----------



## big_jim_87

And in that last pic you look a bit Japanese...

And mongy...


----------



## Chelsea

Spag boo for breakfast with 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey Isolate with milk


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Spag boo for breakfast with 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey Isolate with milk


Left overs mate?


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> Looking big mate! What you weighing ?


Last time I weighed in I was 18st 3lbs mate but that was later at night so very full of food, probably hovering more around the 18st mark in the morning.



big_jim_87 said:


> Back is very thick!


Thanks mate, always been a strong point for me and have a really good mind muscle connection.



big_jim_87 said:


> Triceps are dog shyt tho lol


 :lol: you ginger ****, triceps need work like I said especially in front shots, in a side tricep they look good though, think there is one on my stage pics on page 1.

Changed training to incorporate more overhead work to thicken them out as I wasn't doing enough, did dumbell overheads and they felt really good.



big_jim_87 said:


> And in that last pic you look a bit Japanese...
> 
> And mongy...


Literally have no idea what you mean......I feel like I look like im in Zoolander hitting 'Blue Steel'


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Literally have no idea what you mean......I feel like I look like im in Zoolander hitting 'Blue Steel'


More like Japanese steel :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> More like Japanese steel :lol:


Dat Asian steel h34r:


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night:

*Bent Over Rows:*

110kg x 12

150kg x 12

170kg x 12

*Plate Loaded Seated Row:*

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

150kg x 12 - all super slow strict form.

*Hammer Underhand Row:*

80kg x 12

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Hammer Overhand Row:* - fckin love this machine!!

90kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 12 - rest paused, form suffered a little.

*Lat Pull Downs:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

91kg x 10

*Dumbell Pullovers:*

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12 - few rest paused here, lats were fried.

Photos post back session on previous page.

Shoulders tonight then its arms with @Bad Alan and @RXQueenie on Sat although Quennie wont be gunning it up


----------



## Queenie

Yeah sod that gun training malarkey, will leave that to you boys


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Back last night:
> 
> *Bent Over Rows:*
> 
> 110kg x 12
> 
> 150kg x 12
> 
> 170kg x 12
> 
> *Plate Loaded Seated Row:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 150kg x 12 - all super slow strict form.
> 
> *Hammer Underhand Row:*
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> *Hammer Overhand Row:* - fckin love this machine!!
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 12 - rest paused, form suffered a little.
> 
> *Lat Pull Downs:*
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 10
> 
> *Dumbell Pullovers:*
> 
> 30kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 12 - few rest paused here, lats were fried.
> 
> Photos post back session on previous page.
> 
> Shoulders tonight then its arms with @Bad Alan and @RXQueenie on Sat although Quennie wont be gunning it up


You still in same gym as Sean?

I liked the gym but didn't realise it had all that equipment...


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> You still in same gym as Sean?
> 
> I liked the gym but didn't realise it had all that equipment...


Yea mate that's the one, its got sh1t loads mate, maybe i'll get you a box to stand on so you can see the rest of the gym properly 

Nah in all seriousness its wicked, completely changed my training and intensity and the angles you can hit are awesome!

You got any good suggestions for developing the triceps, usually I do:

Cable Vbar push downs.

Seated Plate loaded dips.

Flat Skulls

Reverse Pull downs superset with overhand push downs.

Doing overhead extensions too with dumbell now.


----------



## big_jim_87

Depends...

So many ways...

I know you like more volume so

Few cables to warm the joints then

Try some weighted stretches nothing too heavy just to stretch and open up the triceps

Skull crushers work sets 8-12

Dips (feet up on bench etc) 12-15

Cgbp high reps

Then what ever cable moves you like on the end.

I like single arm cable stuff... Really concentrate on them!

That's just an example but as long as your doing some thing to really stretch the tricep and also hitting compound tricep moves then your doing it right.

One thing i will say on triceps is big weight ok but really feeling the stretch and really squeezing the tricep goes a long way!

I find personally triceps are a bit like lats... You want to ensure a full long stretch and a real good squeeze and contraction!

Weighted stretches are also good pw... Or in between sets...


----------



## MRENIGMA

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate :beer:
> 
> Looking at doing the Stars of Tomorrow in November.


Are you gonna have a cruise in between this bulk and pre contest?


----------



## Chelsea

Half eaten already but a nice omelette with spinach, beans and oven chips in preparation for @Bad Alan and @RXQueenie's visit:


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Depends...
> 
> So many ways...
> 
> I know you like more volume so
> 
> Few cables to warm the joints then
> 
> Try some weighted stretches nothing too heavy just to stretch and open up the triceps
> 
> Skull crushers work sets 8-12
> 
> Dips (feet up on bench etc) 12-15
> 
> Cgbp high reps
> 
> Then what ever cable moves you like on the end.
> 
> I like single arm cable stuff... Really concentrate on them!
> 
> That's just an example but as long as your doing some thing to really stretch the tricep and also hitting compound tricep moves then your doing it right.
> 
> One thing i will say on triceps is big weight ok but really feeling the stretch and really squeezing the tricep goes a long way!
> 
> I find personally triceps are a bit like lats... You want to ensure a full long stretch and a real good squeeze and contraction!
> 
> Weighted stretches are also good pw... Or in between sets...


Thanks for that mate, will defo get some stretches in there, need to do that for legs too.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Thanks for that mate, will defo get some stretches in there, need to do that for legs too.


Dc stretch your hams and quads mate in middle of session. Love em. Probably won't give you quads as immense as mine but will still help..... Lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Dc stretch your hams and quads mate in middle of session. Love em. Probably won't give you quads as immense as mine but will still help..... Lol.


Hahahaha pr**k!! Nah I don't but I'm going to start doing it 

Do you stretch your chest...... When you're getting into that training bra? :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha pr**k!! Nah I don't but I'm going to start doing it
> 
> Do you stretch your chest...... When you're getting into that training bra? :lol:


Hahaha. I would take that as a compliment if I had a chest worthy of a training bra but it still resembles a babies, just smaller lol.


----------



## Queenie

damn u and your food!!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> damn u and your food!!


Me and my food..... Like this pre workout:



Pork and chorizo burgers with rice..... And sh1t loads of ketchup haha


----------



## Chelsea

OK so bit of catching up to do training wise:

Arms with @Bad Alan on Sat:

*Tricep Push Downs:*

4 sets x 12 reps all the way up to 80kg for me.

*Plate Loaded Dips:*

2 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

3.5plates x 12

*Overhead Dumbell Extensions:*

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 12 - coz im a real man.....poor Will just stood and watched whilst I repped it like a real man 

50kg x 12 - again.....just coz I can 

*Revers Grip Push Downs Supersetted with Overhand Push Downs:*

12 plates x 12 under and over.

14 plates x 12 under and over.

16 plates x 12 under and over.

*Biceps:*

*Ez Curls:*

20kg a side x 12

22.5kg a side x 12

25kg x 10 or 12 cant remember exactly.....prob 12 to make Will look even more like a girl 

*Hammer Curls:*

20kg x 12 x 3 sets

*Superman Curls:*

5 plates x 12 x 3 sets slight spot from a chick in the gym doing 4 plates called Will :lol:

*Finshed off with Plate Loaded Machine Curls Supersetted with Cable Reverse Curls:*

15kg x 3 sets x 12 reps on curls

7 plates x 3 sets x 12 reps on reverse curls.

Awesome session even though I did feel bad for Will lifting so much more than him for so many more reps too :lol:

Only joking Will is a proper good lad (once you learn to understand his stupid accent) and will defo train with him again, intensity was high and it was nice to discuss all you other pu$sies on the forum too


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> OK so bit of catching up to do training wise:
> 
> Arms with @Bad Alan on Sat:
> 
> *Tricep Push Downs:*
> 
> 4 sets x 12 reps all the way up to 80kg for me.
> 
> *Plate Loaded Dips:*
> 
> 2 plates x 12
> 
> 3 plates x 12
> 
> 3.5plates x 12
> 
> *Overhead Dumbell Extensions:*
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12 - coz im a real man.....poor Will just stood and watched whilst I repped it like a real man
> 
> 50kg x 12 - again.....just coz I can
> 
> *Revers Grip Push Downs Supersetted with Overhand Push Downs:*
> 
> 12 plates x 12 under and over.
> 
> 14 plates x 12 under and over.
> 
> 16 plates x 12 under and over.
> 
> *Biceps:*
> 
> *Ez Curls:*
> 
> 20kg a side x 12
> 
> 22.5kg a side x 12
> 
> 25kg x 10 or 12 cant remember exactly.....prob 12 to make Will look even more like a girl
> 
> *Hammer Curls:*
> 
> 20kg x 12 x 3 sets
> 
> *Superman Curls:*
> 
> 5 plates x 12 x 3 sets slight spot from a chick in the gym doing 4 plates called Will :lol:
> 
> *Finshed off with Plate Loaded Machine Curls Supersetted with Cable Reverse Curls:*
> 
> 15kg x 3 sets x 12 reps on curls
> 
> 7 plates x 3 sets x 12 reps on reverse curls.
> 
> Awesome session even though I did feel bad for Will lifting so much more than him for so many more reps too :lol:
> 
> Only joking Will is a proper good lad (once you learn to understand his stupid accent) and will defo train with him again, intensity was high and it was nice to discuss all you other pu$sies on the forum too


I hope I got a mention even if it was negative lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I hope I got a mention even if it was negative lol.


Yea I remember will saying something about a complete f**got with sh1t legs and an even worse chest so im guessing that was you? :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Yea I remember will saying something about a complete f**got with sh1t legs and an even worse chest so im guessing that was you? :lol:


See of you didn't say sh1t legs I might've believed you, because we both know, my quads are fcuking immense.


----------



## Dan94

In


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> See of you didn't say sh1t legs I might've believed you, because we both know, my quads are fcuking immense.


 :lol: I suppose they are ok :whistling:



Dan94 said:


> In


Hahaha good to have you on board mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Chest on Monday was a bit sh1t as I had a bad stomach since Sunday and went home from work feeling a bit rough and really lethargic plus missed a meal and my left pec was tighter than a Jew tipping a waitress!!

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 10

140kg x 10 - felt horrible, awkward and painful haha.

150kg x 8 - same as above should have dropped down.

130kg x 10

*Incline:*

100kg x 12 x 3 sets last set was only 9 then assisted.

*Cable Flye's:*

3 sets x 12 reps slow controlled and no body movement.

*Seated Hammer Chest Press:*

3 sets x 12 reps got up to 3 plates a side or maybe just over

*Bodyweight Dips:*

3 sets x 12 reps.

Done - very lethargic workout as I was not feeling good. Still got some good weights but it felt awkward and tight which wasn't nice.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Chest on Monday was a bit sh1t as I had a bad stomach since Sunday and went home from work feeling a bit rough and really lethargic plus missed a meal and my left pec was tighter than a Jew tipping a waitress!!
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 140kg x 10 - felt horrible, awkward and painful haha.
> 
> 150kg x 8 - same as above should have dropped down.
> 
> 130kg x 10
> 
> *Incline:*
> 
> 100kg x 12 x 3 sets last set was only 9 then assisted.
> 
> *Cable Flye's:*
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps slow controlled and no body movement.
> 
> *Seated Hammer Chest Press:*
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps got up to 3 plates a side or maybe just over
> 
> *Bodyweight Dips:*
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps.
> 
> Done - very lethargic workout as I was not feeling good. Still got some good weights but it felt awkward and tight which wasn't nice.


These are the days where you need to just get in, get some good work done and get home mate. Great you still trained and hit some decent sets, you'll be back on form next week!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> These are the days where you need to just get in, get some good work done and get home mate. Great you still trained and hit some decent sets, you'll be back on form next week!


Very true, had a much better legs session last night after a full day off work which I will post in a sec. Stomach still isn't 100% but if I can train legs to the max then I can do anything haha.


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night:

*Standing Calf Raises:*

15 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

17 plates x 12

18 plates x 12

20 plates x 12

*Seated Calf Raises:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

*Incline Calf Raises:*

60kg x 12 x 3 sets.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 12 - too heavy wasn't getting high enough.

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

*Single Leg Curls:*

3 plates x 12 reps x 3 sets.

*Hack Squats:*

30kg x 12

50kg x 12

70kg x 12

100kg x 12

*Leg Press:*

250kg x 12 x 3 sets - legs were fcked by this point.

*Leg Extensions:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

Done - legs were numb, can feel they will be sore later, again I was feeling a bit lethargic from having a bad stomach but on my own with my music I pushed though, tried to really focus on the feel of the muscle being worked as opposed to the weight being lifted, makes a massive difference all round even though it burns like hell!

Calves were so fcked from the sets at the start that my clutch foot on the way home was still shaking!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Me and my food..... Like this pre workout:
> 
> View attachment 146795
> 
> 
> Pork and chorizo burgers with rice..... And sh1t loads of ketchup haha


Look tasty! 

never feel i can add anything worth of quality to this journal but for the record i am following still  ha


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Look tasty!
> 
> never feel i can add anything worth of quality to this journal but for the record i am following still  ha


Haha all support is welcome mate 

These were even better, jalapeño with Monterey Jack cheese steal burgers:



Then a bit more at 10:30pm last night haha:



Then this morning, 2 scoops GoNutrition Isolate with 1 Cherry Bakewell protein cookie


----------



## Queenie

Oh those jalapeno and monterey jack cheese burgers sound amaaaazin' !!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Oh those jalapeno and monterey jack cheese burgers sound amaaaazin' !!


They were! The pics don't do them justice, they are thick as fck and had just enough spice to make it nice rather than sweating my ar$e off haha and the cheese was epic


----------



## lachu543

How many sets do You do ( if any of course ) to muscle failure? I mean to moment when u can't do next rep with ideal form?


----------



## Chelsea

lachu543 said:


> How many sets do You do ( if any of course ) to muscle failure? I mean to moment when u can't do next rep with ideal form?


Maximum 2 sets per exercise but I suppose usually 1 set mate.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> They were! The pics don't do them justice, they are thick as fck and had just enough spice to make it nice rather than sweating my ar$e off haha and the cheese was epic


Sound like you describing your c0ck mate, fatter than it looks on pics, and cheesey.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Sound like you describing your c0ck mate, fatter than it looks on pics, and cheesey.


Hahahahaha :lol: you cnut! Definitely more cheese than what was on the burgers..... Ask @Keeks she loved it, just like quark


----------



## Chelsea

Cheeky finish to the cycle for 5 weeks:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Cheeky finish to the cycle for 5 weeks:
> 
> View attachment 147034
> View attachment 147035


What a fúcking junkie!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha :lol: you cnut! Definitely more cheese than what was on the burgers..... Ask @Keeks she loved it, just like quark


 mg: Dirty boy, definately wasn't like quark!! :sneaky2:


----------



## Chelsea

Spag Bol for breakie 8:05am


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> What a fúcking junkie!


I took a leaf out of your book 



Keeks said:


> mg: Dirty boy, definately wasn't like quark!! :sneaky2:


Was it better then? I feel it was more like a mature cheddar as it had been on there a little while :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I took a leaf out of your book
> 
> Was it better then? I feel it was more like a mature cheddar as it had been on there a little while :lol:


Ewwwwwwwww!!! You're so wrong at times, and think you've even put me off quark a little!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ewwwwwwwww!!! You're so wrong at times, and think you've even put me off quark a little!


I never though id see the day!! If I dip my cock in Dairylea then turn up to Bodypower would that make things better?


----------



## TELBOR

What you running now then Ronnie?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I never though id see the day!! If I dip my cock in Dairylea then turn up to Bodypower would that make things better?


So wrong!! Think now you've put me off all cheese! :no:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> What you running now then Ronnie?


2ml EquiTren p/w - 1g Eq, 600mg Tren E

1g Cidos

100mg Winny per day



Keeks said:


> So wrong!! Think now you've put me off all cheese! :no:


 :lol: not put you off cock though :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Lovely jubbly :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> 2ml EquiTren p/w - 1g Eq, 600mg Tren E
> 
> 1g Cidos
> 
> 100mg Winny per day
> 
> :lol: not put you off cock though :lol:


It bl00dy has!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> It bl00dy has!! :thumbdown:


I'll see if I can tempt you back on to the pork sword


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I'll see if I can tempt you back on to the pork sword


  Tempt away!


----------



## Chelsea

Half hr later than usual but Thai red curry all home made by me with spinach in there too 



Just remember @Keeks for tomorrow I take my steam medium rare:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Half hr later than usual but Thai red curry all home made by me with spinach in there too
> 
> View attachment 147087
> 
> 
> Just remember @Keeks for tomorrow I take my steam medium rare:
> 
> View attachment 147088


Noted. :thumbup1: Save yourself for some pudding too though.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Noted. :thumbup1: Save yourself for some pudding too though.


Creampie? :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Creampie? :whistling:


Of course.  If I'm cooking the steak, you can provide the pudding. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Of course.  If I'm cooking the steak, you can provide the pudding. :thumbup1:


Deal :beer: will be some of the freshest ingredients around


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Deal :beer: will be some of the freshest ingredients around


 :lol: Well thank god that's changed from earlier! :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Well thank god that's changed from earlier! :tongue:


Amazing what a shower and scour can do :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Amazing what a shower and scour can do :lol:


Ewww, I've changed my mind again now. :thumbdown: :lol:


----------



## Queenie

I still don't understand why there is one day a year for steak and bj day.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I still don't understand why there is one day a year for steak and bj day.


No sh1t! Should be every day!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I still don't understand why there is one day a year for steak and bj day.


Because we get a guaranteed bj and steak for our hard work year round and don't have to beg for one!

It's chicken veg and cunnilingus day everyday for you so.....


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> No sh1t! Should be every day!!


Amen brother


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Because we get a guaranteed bj and steak for our hard work year round and don't have to beg for one!
> 
> It's chicken veg and cunnilingus day everyday for you so.....


I cannot see u trusting me to cook u a steak at all tomorrow, so that's that out of the window!! 

Haha, and it actually is, that's right  :wub:


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I cannot see u trusting me to cook u a steak at all tomorrow, so that's that out of the window!!
> 
> Haha, and it actually is, that's right  :wub:


There's two in the fridge  lol xx


----------



## Chelsea

Right, shoulders on Friday took pb's to a new level 

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

40kg x 10

60kg x 0 - didn't get the clean right only got my left arm up so a massive waste of energy.

60kg x 3 - huge pb, wasn't really worth it though as reps build muscle but I was egged into it so my ego took over haha (vid below).

45kg x 12 - completely unspotted 

20kg x 12 - immediate drop set.






*Plate Loaded Press:*

Worked up to 3 plates a side x 12 reps.

*Lat Raises:*

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

*Rear Delts:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack

*Shrugs:*

120kg x 12

170kg x 12

270kg x 12

300kg x 12  hadn't done this in a long time, traps have only just stopped hurting today haha.

Great session, glad I got the 60's up but reps weren't enough, possibly from the clean and energy wasted there but still not too bad 

The 12 x 45kg press after the 60's was the most impressive as I just knocked them out, thought id be fcked after that so very happy.


----------



## TELBOR

Lovely stuff mate :thumbup:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Lovely stuff mate :thumbup:


Thanks dude, strength has never been higher


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Cheeky finish to the cycle for 5 weeks:
> 
> View attachment 147034
> View attachment 147035


EQ mate for only 5 weeks or did I read that wrong?


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Right, shoulders on Friday took pb's to a new level
> 
> *Dumbell Shoulder Press:*
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 0 - didn't get the clean right only got my left arm up so a massive waste of energy.
> 
> 60kg x 3 - huge pb, wasn't really worth it though as reps build muscle but I was egged into it so my ego took over haha (vid below).
> 
> 45kg x 12 - completely unspotted
> 
> 20kg x 12 - immediate drop set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plate Loaded Press:*
> 
> Worked up to 3 plates a side x 12 reps.
> 
> *Lat Raises:*
> 
> 17.5kg x 12
> 
> 20kg x 12
> 
> 22.5kg x 12
> 
> *Rear Delts:*
> 
> 98kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12 - full stack
> 
> *Shrugs:*
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 170kg x 12
> 
> 270kg x 12
> 
> 300kg x 12  hadn't done this in a long time, traps have only just stopped hurting today haha.
> 
> Great session, glad I got the 60's up but reps weren't enough, possibly from the clean and energy wasted there but still not too bad
> 
> The 12 x 45kg press after the 60's was the most impressive as I just knocked them out, thought id be fcked after that so very happy.


 That's ridiculous!! Awesome strength mate!!


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> EQ mate for only 5 weeks or did I read that wrong?


Yea mate purely because its in the blend  I know its a long ester so I will have a slightly longer cruise.



J4MES said:


> That's ridiculous!! Awesome strength mate!!


Haha thanks mate, I feel like I could actually get more but I wasted so much energy essentially cleaning 120kg up I only had the 3, not too bad I suppose :thumb:


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate purely because its in the blend  I know its a long ester so I will have a slightly longer cruise.
> 
> Haha thanks mate, I feel like I could actually get more but I wasted so much energy essentially cleaning 120kg up I only had the 3, not too bad I suppose :thumb:


What would you say the min run time to get a good effect out of the EQ? 10 weeks? Some people really don't rate EQ at all but I believe it's a good hard gainer!!


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> What would you say the min run time to get a good effect out of the EQ? 10 weeks? Some people really don't rate EQ at all but I believe it's a good hard gainer!!


I think some people are off their heads, I used to see posts that said you need to run it at least 15 weeks etc, its so not true from a quick google lets say EQ has a half life of 14 days (I know these numbers are different everywhere) that means that jabbing 1g of Eq means in 14days there would only be 500mg active in your system, what happened to that other 500mg in the meantime was it just sitting there inactive.....fck that it certainly is being used but the difference 'I believe' is that you reach peak levels a lot later in your cycle than you would with an ester like Acetate etc.

I was using Eq in the EqTrenMast before the EquiTren so it will be slightly longer than 5 weeks mate


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> I think some people are off their heads, I used to see posts that said you need to run it at least 15 weeks etc, its so not true from a quick google lets say EQ has a half life of 14 days (I know these numbers are different everywhere) that means that jabbing 1g of Eq means in 14days there would only be 500mg active in your system, what happened to that other 500mg in the meantime was it just sitting there inactive.....fck that it certainly is being used but the difference 'I believe' is that you reach peak levels a lot later in your cycle than you would with an ester like Acetate etc.
> 
> I was using Eq in the EqTrenMast before the EquiTren so it will be slightly longer than 5 weeks mate


That's true. Also the half life's are similarly to tren e, test e so I don't see why running it less than 12 weeks would be a problem (like some people say).

I was debating adding EQ into my test tren and dbol cycle but didn't in the end! Maybe something to try for sure!

What lab is your blend mate?


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> That's true. Also the half life's are similarly to tren e, test e so I don't see why running it less than 12 weeks would be a problem (like some people say).
> 
> I was debating adding EQ into my test tren and dbol cycle but didn't in the end! Maybe something to try for sure!
> 
> What lab is your blend mate?


Exactly mate, suppose after a while you have to sieve through all the bullsh1t and make your own mind up on things based on what you have tried.

Its Wildcat mate, was a little bit of pip with the EqTrenMast but the EquiTren is much smoother, did my right delt last night and will be training chest tonight with no problems at all


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Exactly mate, suppose after a while you have to sieve through all the bullsh1t and make your own mind up on things based on what you have tried.
> 
> Its Wildcat mate, was a little bit of pip with the EqTrenMast but the EquiTren is much smoother, did my right delt last night and will be training chest tonight with no problems at all


Sounds good mate! May look into EquiTren for my next bulk! Will keep following to see your process with it!!


----------



## Chelsea

Looks like my Hyge will be here on Thursday so I can start that for the last 5 weeks of this course and continue into cruise 

Hyge protocols......... @Bad Alan......what you think, 4iu pre bed every day?


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night was fcking wicked!!!

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 7

140kg x 12 - unspotted PB 

160kg x 8 - 2 spotted PB 

120kg x 12

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 10

100kg x 12

120kg x 8

*Incline Flye's:*

25kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 11

*Hammer Machine Press:*

50kg x 12

80kg x 12

70kg x 12

All these were on an incline angle with a narrow hammer style grip.

*Dips:*

3 sets x 12 reps.

Chest was absolutely fcked!!! Cramp all night and even today, flat bench felt easy and I was ecstatic with the 140kg and 160kg, defo got 180kg in there maybe even 200kg


----------



## sxbarnes

You've definitely got 200kg in ya Phil:thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> You've definitely got 200kg in ya Phil:thumb:


Yea mate, I reckon on a good day like yesterday I could have it, bit scary though being under that haha.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Looks like my Hyge will be here on Thursday so I can start that for the last 5 weeks of this course and continue into cruise
> 
> Hyge protocols......... @Bad Alan......what you think, 4iu pre bed every day?


Insulin pre workout and gh post workout  skip the insulin part if you're being gay of course!

IMO post workout use is best phil! Unless doing cardio then id use a small amount pre cardio for FFA release...


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Insulin pre workout and gh post workout  skip the insulin part if you're being gay of course!
> 
> IMO post workout use is best phil! Unless doing cardio then id use a small amount pre cardio for FFA release...


I may be being gay :lol:

We talking immediate post workout? What happens with my shake etc?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I may be being gay :lol:
> 
> We talking immediate post workout? What happens with my shake etc?


Just do it in the car mate or as soon as you get home then down shake with it, carbs don't blunt exogenous gh use whatsoever.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Just do it in the car mate or as soon as you get home then down shake with it, carbs don't blunt exogenous gh use whatsoever.


Do they not? Is it only natural Gh that gets blunted then?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Do they not? Is it only natural Gh that gets blunted then?


Nope won't affect any gh injected mate, would affect natural or pep pulsed gh but not synthetic gh at all.


----------



## Chelsea

Food so far:

8am - 3 whole eggs, 1 slice wholemeal toast, 2 scoops GoNutrition isolate.

10:30am : 170g cooked spaghetti and 300g mince.



+ 3 rice cakes and peanut butter.


----------



## Chelsea

GH arrives tomorrow I cant wait  gonna start at 4iu me thinks.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> GH arrives tomorrow I cant wait  gonna start at 4iu me thinks.


Thought it was today?

Should still do slin pre workout too mate


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Thought it was today?
> 
> Should still do slin pre workout too mate


Was a slight delay so its tomorrow now.

One thing at a time you junkie slut, wanna see how I react to this and what I experience then I can tell that its the growth rather than running both and not being sure.


----------



## Chelsea

These turn up tomorrow too:



Nice little discount too


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Was a slight delay so its tomorrow now.
> 
> One thing at a time you junkie slut, wanna see how I react to this and what I experience then I can tell that its the growth rather than running both and not being sure.


True mate, how long you running GH for? As long as possible?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> These turn up tomorrow too:
> 
> View attachment 147496
> View attachment 147497
> 
> 
> Nice little discount too


Amino Go is spot on!

Volt is a good 10-15 scoops needed for me


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Amino Go is spot on!
> 
> Volt is a good 10-15 scoops needed for me


Amino Go is awesome! Volt I shall be doing 2 scoops, I very much like the look of the ingredients and now my previous pre-workout has run out I shall be using this


----------



## Clubber Lang

what are superman curls?


----------



## Chelsea

Clubber Lang said:


> what are superman curls?


34 seconds on this video mate.....don't know why I call them that but have done for years:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Amino Go is awesome! Volt I shall be doing 2 scoops, I very much like the look of the ingredients and now my previous pre-workout has run out I shall be using this


You won't be doing 2 scoops ya silly sod lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You won't be doing 2 scoops ya silly sod lol


Why?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Why?


Experienced dose is 8 scoops mate so 2 isn't going to do much is it


----------



## Ben_Dover

You need two bags of Volt to feel anything :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> 34 seconds on this video mate.....don't know why I call them that but have done for years:


I'm liking the name superman curls!


----------



## RACK

Going to try that amnio go as soon as my other bcaa's run out


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Experienced dose is 8 scoops mate so 2 isn't going to do much is it


Ahh didn't see this, I shall be doing that then 



liam0810 said:


> I'm liking the name superman curls!


You're welcome.....its pretty legendary as you're usually right up against a mirror 



RACK said:


> Going to try that amnio go as soon as my other bcaa's run out


Good shout mate, as you can see I rate it highly and the smell is lovely coz of the coconut.


----------



## Chelsea

Breakfast is served 



Treated myself to these bad boys on my day off this week:



And because I'll look like a full blown legend...... powder pink shorts:


----------



## TELBOR

Not feeling those shorts Phil :lol:

Breakfast looks good though 

GH day ain't it!!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Not feeling those shorts Phil :lol:
> 
> Breakfast looks good though
> 
> GH day ain't it!!!


Those shorts are epic, takes a real man to don pink shorts on a beach :thumb:

Yep the arrival is imminent


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Those shorts are epic, takes a real man to don pink shorts on a beach :thumb:
> 
> Yep the arrival is imminent


True mate lol

So post workout tonight?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> True mate lol
> 
> So post workout tonight?


Im not sure i'll be able to sit and mix it at work and keep it in the fridge so it may be pre bed tonight.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Im not sure i'll be able to sit and mix it at work and keep it in the fridge so it may be pre bed tonight.


True.

What you training tonight?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> True.
> 
> What you training tonight?


Shoulders mate


----------



## Chelsea

Couple of pics from last night post back workout:


----------



## Suprakill4

Back is massive!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Back is massive!!!


Thanks mate, that lat spread I hit was perfect, much better when I don't hunch forward so much


----------



## Chelsea

Couple of the tricep of doom:


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Couple of pics from last night post back workout:
> 
> View attachment 147526
> View attachment 147527
> View attachment 147528
> View attachment 147529


Looking huge. Ugly but huge


----------



## TELBOR

Back looks great mate!

:beer:


----------



## RACK

Massive!!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Excellent work mate:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah looks better. Never sure if it's angle of the pics but your left shoulder always looks dropped more than your right?


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Looking huge. Ugly but huge


Hahaha charming as ever, thanks sweetheart 



R0BLET said:


> Back looks great mate!
> 
> Cheers mate, my wings might get sponsored by Malaysian airways soon :lol:
> 
> :beer:





RACK said:


> Massive!!!!


 :beer:



sxbarnes said:


> Excellent work mate:thumb:


Cheers mate 



Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah looks better. Never sure if it's angle of the pics but your left shoulder always looks dropped more than your right?


Yea mate its the way I pose, I always raise my right shoulder, trying to practice lowering it, old habits but annoying.


----------



## Bad Alan

Large and in charge  In great shape Phil.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Large and in charge  In great shape Phil.


Thanks mate  actually did deads last night too!!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha charming as ever, thanks sweetheart


You're welcome honey. you sorted Bodypower out yet? @Bad Alan have you and Claire?


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> You're welcome honey. you sorted Bodypower out yet? @Bad Alan have you and Claire?


Sh1t no I haven't!! What do I need to do and what day is best?


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> You're welcome honey. you sorted Bodypower out yet? @Bad Alan have you and Claire?


No we haven't - We'll be getting our tickets next week and staying at my mate Lisa's house up there as saves on hotel costs.

We'll defo meet up so let us know what day/s you're going x


----------



## Suprakill4

Will miss you all  can't afford to go now!!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Will miss you all  can't afford to go now!!


G4P an option?

That's how Phil paid for his new car


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> G4P an option?
> 
> That's how Phil paid for his new car


wtf is g4p?


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> wtf is g4p?


 @Chelsea will tell you.

Got a webcam?

:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> @Chelsea will tell you.
> 
> Got a webcam?
> 
> :lol:


Yes and I'm happy to get my knob out for money if thats what it is.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes and I'm happy to get my knob out for money if thats what it is.


Bingo


----------



## Chelsea

Ordered yesterday and here today ready for delts tonight


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Sh1t no I haven't!! What do I need to do and what day is best?


I'm gonna do the saturday, just need to find a hotel. we stayed at the Hilton which was walking distance to the NEC last year but a trek from the city centre. So i think this year gonna book somewhere in the centre and drive to the NEC


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> @Chelsea will tell you.
> 
> Got a webcam?
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: how do you think I afforded the new BMW 



liam0810 said:


> I'm gonna do the saturday, just need to find a hotel. we stayed at the Hilton which was walking distance to the NEC last year but a trek from the city centre. So i think this year gonna book somewhere in the centre and drive to the NEC


Good shout, let me know what hotels you're looking at as me and a mate need to book something mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Got a question for people actually:

When on Tren do you ever find that sometimes even though you have eaten recently that you almost feel like you have gone Hypo and need to consume any sort of food immediately?

Seem to be getting this feeling a lot and I only seem to get it on Tren cycles. Thoughts?


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> G4P an option?
> 
> That's how Phil paid for his new car





Chelsea said:


> :lol: how do you think I afforded the new BMW
> 
> Good shout, let me know what hotels you're looking at as me and a mate need to book something mate.


Lol. He already said you t1t. Or did you just wanna make sure everyone knew was BMW? Stuck up cvnt lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. He already said you t1t. Or did you just wanna make sure everyone knew was BMW? Stuck up cvnt lol.


Hahaha clearly missed that :lol:

At least you now know on the road I am better than you


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha clearly missed that :lol:
> 
> At least you now know on the road I am better than you


You are better than me in many many ways but just glad I'm considerably better looking. Lol.


----------



## Keeks

Popped in for a perv, was not disappointed! :thumb: Beast!


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> Got a question for people actually:
> 
> When on Tren do you ever find that sometimes even though you have eaten recently that you almost feel like you have gone Hypo and need to consume any sort of food immediately?
> 
> Seem to be getting this feeling a lot and I only seem to get it on Tren cycles. Thoughts?


I get that when I eat carbs throughout the day

When replace meals with pro fat feels more stable

Tren does Make me frickin hungry tho


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Got a question for people actually:
> 
> When on Tren do you ever find that sometimes even though you have eaten recently that you almost feel like you have gone Hypo and need to consume any sort of food immediately?
> 
> Seem to be getting this feeling a lot and I only seem to get it on Tren cycles. Thoughts?


You're diabetic you fat cùnt 

Yes mate I have had that on occasion tbh, rarely but I did notice it on tren cycles.


----------



## Galaxy

Chelsea said:


> Couple of pics from last night post back workout:
> 
> View attachment 147526
> View attachment 147527
> View attachment 147528
> View attachment 147529


Back is impressive mate, fvckinh huge!!

Still pretty lean!.................slin would go nice with that gh :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Cracking back ya cnut haha. Great shot from the front.


----------



## Zola

****ing massive lad!


----------



## Cronus

Keeks said:


> Popped in for a perv, was not disappointed! :thumb: Beast!


same, the perv part I mean.

@Chelsea awesome progress brother.


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Got a question for people actually:
> 
> When on Tren do you ever find that sometimes even though you have eaten recently that you almost feel like you have gone Hypo and need to consume any sort of food immediately?
> 
> Seem to be getting this feeling a lot and I only seem to get it on Tren cycles. Thoughts?


I'm opposite mate, my appetite goes to sh1t


----------



## cas

Chelsea said:


> Got a question for people actually:
> 
> When on Tren do you ever find that sometimes even though you have eaten recently that you almost feel like you have gone Hypo and need to consume any sort of food immediately?
> 
> Seem to be getting this feeling a lot and I only seem to get it on Tren cycles. Thoughts?


I get mad sugar cravings in tren......but it also gives me bad heartburn, it's like an emotional rollercoaster


----------



## sean 162

@Chelsea . Interested in what u said about hypo symptoms on tren. Had that hit me a few times.


----------



## tyz123

In


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Popped in for a perv, was not disappointed! :thumb: Beast!


Of course you weren't, probably one of the biggest snail trails you have ever left after seeing those pics 



bail said:


> I get that when I eat carbs throughout the day
> 
> When replace meals with pro fat feels more stable
> 
> Tren does Make me frickin hungry tho


Yea mate its an odd one, just feel really shaky and have to cram food down me until I feel ok.



R0BLET said:


> You're diabetic you fat cùnt
> 
> Yes mate I have had that on occasion tbh, rarely but I did notice it on tren cycles.


 :lol: seem to be getting it too often mate, very annoying as it doesn't encourage you to reach for good foods.



Galaxy said:


> Back is impressive mate, fvckinh huge!!
> 
> Still pretty lean!.................slin would go nice with that gh :whistling:


Thanks mate, defo just going to stick to growth for the moment.


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> Cracking back ya cnut haha. Great shot from the front.


 :lol: thanks Spunk of Haney  i was genuinely surprised when i saw my back in the photos, lets hope it gets me the next win!



Zola said:


> ****ing massive lad!


 :beer:



Cronus said:


> same, the perv part I mean.
> 
> @Chelsea awesome progress brother.


Haha thanks mate :thumbup1:



cas said:


> I get mad sugar cravings in tren......but it also gives me bad heartburn, it's like an emotional rollercoaster


Such a vicious circle on Tren..... but so worth it haha.


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> @Chelsea . Interested in what u said about hypo symptoms on tren. Had that hit me a few times.


I usually reach for milk for sugars and maybe a protein cookie, but the other night i had 2 pints of milk, 2 slices toast with Nutella and a sh1t load of sweet chilli sensations 



tyz123 said:


> In


Good to have you mate :beer:


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> I usually reach for milk for sugars and maybe a protein cookie, but the other night i had 2 pints of milk, 2 slices toast with Nutella and a sh1t load of sweet chilli sensations
> 
> Good to have you mate :beer:


Definately just jizzed a little reading about that snack!


----------



## Chelsea

Look what's ready for me tonight


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chelsea said:


> Look what's ready for me tonight
> 
> View attachment 147776
> View attachment 147777


lol. How many iu you doing? I usually do have a vial, saves messing around.


----------



## tyz123

Vial aday ?


----------



## Chelsea

Clubber Lang said:


> lol. How many iu you doing? I usually do have a vial, saves messing around.


Was thinking of starting at 4iu per day, would be a pain just for mixing as these ones contain 10ius but I don't wanna start on a higher dose just for the sake of it, what you reckon?


----------



## Huntingground

@Chelsea Impressive lats on the front double bi mate. Coming along very nicely indeed. What does the usual back session consist of? Plans for comps?

One last thing, cut the head off the pics before you put them up, I was eating my brekkie


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> @Chelsea Impressive lats on the front double bi mate. Coming along very nicely indeed. What does the usual back session consist of? Plans for comps?
> 
> One last thing, cut the head off the pics before you put them up, I was eating my brekkie


 :lol: you pr**k!

Usual back session is:

*Bent over rows *3 sets all around 10-12 reps.

*Hammer strength low rows *- fcking love this machine - 3 sets 12 reps increasing weight each time.

*Hammer strength underhand high rows *- 3 sets 12 reps increasing weight each time.

*Cable Rows *- 3 sets - usually 2nd set is with full stack for 12 reps then I drop down a few plates and get another 12 as its savage and im fcked by this point.

*Lat pull downs *- not crazy heavy as the heavy stuff has been done, focus is on slightly lighter weight but a real squeeze at the bottom of the rep and super slow on the way up with a second at the top to hold the stretch.

Finish with *close grip pull downs *same form as lat pull downs.

Sometimes I might throw in dumbell pull overs as well if one machine is busy but I usually stick to the above mate.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chelsea said:


> Was thinking of starting at 4iu per day, would be a pain just for mixing as these ones contain 10ius but I don't wanna start on a higher dose just for the sake of it, what you reckon?


4iu is what id use, but i get the 8iu vials in the 200 kits, so i simply use half a vial. Trouble with 4iu's out of a 10iu vial is on on your 3rd jab your messing around with 2x vials.

i like to keep things simple lol


----------



## Chelsea

Clubber Lang said:


> 4iu is what id use, but i get the 8iu vials in the 200 kits, so i simply use half a vial. Trouble with 4iu's out of a 10iu vial is on on your 3rd jab your messing around with 2x vials.
> 
> i like to keep things simple lol


Yea that's what I was thinking, bit annoying but oh well means that 2nd vial will have exactly 8iu left once ive taken 2ius out so it will keep overlapping haha.

What did you say was your favourite dosing protocol again mate?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chelsea said:


> Yea that's what I was thinking, bit annoying but oh well means that 2nd vial will have exactly 8iu left once ive taken 2ius out so it will keep overlapping haha.
> 
> What did you say was your favourite dosing protocol again mate?


for me, pre-bed. Last job of the day.

ive tried jabbing pre/post workout, but sometimes i totally forget to bring the gh with me, so doing pre-bed is much easier for me.


----------



## Chelsea

Clubber Lang said:


> for me, pre-bed. Last job of the day.
> 
> ive tried jabbing pre/post workout, but sometimes i totally forget to bring the gh with me, so doing pre-bed is much easier for me.


Yea think this might suit me better as I cant really be bringing GH with me to work in my cool bag haha. Nice one mate :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Food for 3 meals today is this:

2 x steak burgers - jalapeño and Monterey Jack cheese with sweet potato wedges and sweetcorn



Last night after legs treated myself to 2.5 glasses of Oreo milkshake with 2 scoops isolate in there


----------



## Chelsea

Well my legs are rather sore today, it also doesn't help that when I got off I smashed my left leg into the clips for the hack squat :lol:

*Standing Calf Raises:*

12 plates x 12

15 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

17 plates x 12

18 plates x 12

20 plates x 12

*Seated Calf Raises:*

40kg x 12

55kg x 12

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

*Incline Calf Raises:*

50kg x 12 x 4 sets

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

*Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

2 plates x 3 sets x 12

*Safety Bar Squats:*

65kg x 12

105kg x 12

105kg x 12

105kg x 12

*Hack Squats:*

Bodyweight x 12

50kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

*Leg Extensions:*

105kg x 12

112kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack

Was absolutely fcked after all this, rest periods were lower so intensity was higher weights used were slightly lower to get perfect form especially on hammys and calves feel tight as anything today.

Chest tonight as I missed it Monday.

Arriving tomorrow for the final 4 weeks of my blast is:

Neuro Pharma Test 400

Neuro Pharma Tren E

Neuro Pharma Anavar

Also I will be jabbing the first 4ius of my growth pre bed tonight as last night I got back far too late after training and watching footie.

Growth will continue into my cruise so hopefully should see some big things in the next 4-6 weeks


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> Well my legs are rather sore today, it also doesn't help that when I got off I smashed my left leg into the clips for the hack squat :lol:
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises:*
> 
> 12 plates x 12
> 
> 15 plates x 12
> 
> 16 plates x 12
> 
> 17 plates x 12
> 
> 18 plates x 12
> 
> 20 plates x 12
> 
> *Seated Calf Raises:*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> *Incline Calf Raises:*
> 
> 50kg x 12 x 4 sets
> 
> *Seated Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x12
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> *Single Leg Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 2 plates x 3 sets x 12
> 
> *Safety Bar Squats:*
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> *Hack Squats:*
> 
> Bodyweight x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> *Leg Extensions:*
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 112kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12 - full stack
> 
> Was absolutely fcked after all this, rest periods were lower so intensity was higher weights used were slightly lower to get perfect form especially on hammys and calves feel tight as anything today.
> 
> Chest tonight as I missed it Monday.
> 
> Arriving tomorrow for the final 4 weeks of my blast is:
> 
> Neuro Pharma Test 400
> 
> Neuro Pharma Tren E
> 
> Neuro Pharma Anavar
> 
> Also I will be jabbing the first 4ius of my growth pre bed tonight as last night I got back far too late after training and watching footie.
> 
> Growth will continue into my cruise so hopefully should see some big things in the next 4-6 weeks


Gonna use the np tren next week for 4 weeks can't wait haven't used it yet


----------



## Galaxy

Chelsea said:


> Well my legs are rather sore today, it also doesn't help that when I got off I smashed my left leg into the clips for the hack squat :lol:
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises:*
> 
> 12 plates x 12
> 
> 15 plates x 12
> 
> 16 plates x 12
> 
> 17 plates x 12
> 
> 18 plates x 12
> 
> 20 plates x 12
> 
> *Seated Calf Raises:*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> *Incline Calf Raises:*
> 
> 50kg x 12 x 4 sets
> 
> *Seated Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x12
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> *Single Leg Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 2 plates x 3 sets x 12
> 
> *Safety Bar Squats:*
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> *Hack Squats:*
> 
> Bodyweight x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> *Leg Extensions:*
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 112kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12 - full stack
> 
> Was absolutely fcked after all this, rest periods were lower so intensity was higher weights used were slightly lower to get perfect form especially on hammys and calves feel tight as anything today.
> 
> Chest tonight as I missed it Monday.
> 
> Arriving tomorrow for the final 4 weeks of my blast is:
> 
> Neuro Pharma Test 400
> 
> Neuro Pharma Tren E
> 
> Neuro Pharma Anavar
> 
> Also I will be jabbing the first 4ius of my growth pre bed tonight as last night I got back far too late after training and watching footie.
> 
> Growth will continue into my cruise so hopefully should see some big things in the next 4-6 weeks


Nice bit of volume there!! Can see why you'd be fvcked atfer it lol



bail said:


> Gonna use the np tren next week for 4 weeks can't wait haven't used it yet


Ace or E? np Tren ace is just awesome


----------



## bail

Galaxy said:


> Nice bit of volume there!! Can see why you'd be fvcked atfer it lol
> 
> Ace or E? np Tren ace is just awesome


Enth I've given up on short esters I end up jabbing the twice a week lol


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> Gonna use the np tren next week for 4 weeks can't wait haven't used it yet


Its potent mate, I never have trouble sleeping on Tren but NP I found my sleep was very interrupted and I was noticeably sweating and this was when it was 2 degrees outside and I was lying in my boxers outside the covers haha!

It all turns up in about an hr so banging the Anavar straight down me  shame I cant jab in the toilets haha.


----------



## Sharpy76

Wa gwarn Phillipa?! 

How did you get on with the ROHM winnys, rate them?

Looking fvcking huge in those last pics, still butters as fvck though:devil2:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Wa gwarn Phillipa?!
> 
> How did you get on with the ROHM winnys, rate them?
> 
> Looking fvcking huge in those last pics, still butters as fvck though:devil2:


 :lol: yea I really rate them mate, not used much of ROHM but their Winny tabs and NPP is very good.

Damn right im looking huge, im beginning to block out the sun, record sales at tanning salons are being witnessed :lol:

Butters? Is that the staple of your diet at the moment you fat mug  you know im pretty, its a dangerous combo being this big and having this face :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Ok I have some Pharma Aromasin but I genuinely don't know how to dose it, any ideas boys and girls?

Usually with Arimidex I use 1mg e3d if that helps.


----------



## Chelsea

Goodies have arrived:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Ok I have some Pharma Aromasin but I genuinely don't know how to dose it, any ideas boys and girls?
> 
> Usually with Arimidex I use 1mg e3d if that helps.


Split em to do 12.5mg ed.

That's the norm iirc mate


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Split em to do 12.5mg ed.
> 
> That's the norm iirc mate


Not a big fan of splitting tabs so think i'll do 25mg eod which works out the same :thumbup1:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> Its potent mate, I never have trouble sleeping on Tren but NP I found my sleep was very interrupted and I was noticeably sweating and this was when it was 2 degrees outside and I was lying in my boxers outside the covers haha!
> 
> It all turns up in about an hr so banging the Anavar straight down me  shame I cant jab in the toilets haha.


You get all your **** delivered to work???


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> You get all your **** delivered to work???


Haha no mate not usually, only really when im being impatient like for example I was supposed to jab yesterday so wanted the stuff today rather than waiting for it to be delivered to my home on Sat haha.


----------



## Suprakill4

As if you have stuff sent to work lmao!! Ya better hope manager never opens it. At my place the fcukers probably would!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Suprakill4 said:


> As if you have stuff sent to work lmao!! Ya better hope manager never opens it. At my place the fcukers probably would!!


The bosses wife opens most of my stuff, gonna get some butt plugs delivered one of these days, see if she reseals it and doesnt says anything


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> As if you have stuff sent to work lmao!! Ya better hope manager never opens it. At my place the fcukers probably would!!


Nah its very discreet mate and like I said only when im being an impatient fcker haha. Your colleagues would prob never guess you were on gear looking at you :lol:



Ben_Dover said:


> The bosses wife opens most of my stuff, gonna get some butt plugs delivered one of these days, see if she reseals it and doesnt says anything


Would be funnier if she took it for herself......slut


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Nah its very discreet mate and like I said only when im being an impatient fcker haha. Your colleagues would prob never guess you were on gear looking at you :lol:
> 
> Would be funnier if she took it for herself......slut


Since being ill they all come up to me and ask if ive quit training. fcuking cvnts. Wait for the next 12 weeks is all i say


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Got a question for people actually:
> 
> *When on Tren do you ever find that sometimes even though you have eaten recently that you almost feel like you have gone Hypo and need to consume any sort of food immediately?*
> 
> Seem to be getting this feeling a lot and I only seem to get it on Tren cycles. Thoughts?


I get this, I always put it down to the increased protein synthesis requiring additional carbs and so lowering blood sugar. I get around this now by making my own intra workout drink that also includes matodextrin - 15g or so. Drink about 60-70% of it during training and then finish the rest about 15 mins after I finish.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Since being ill they all come up to me and ask if ive quit training. fcuking cvnts. Wait for the next 12 weeks is all i say


 :lol: I like the people you work with, I feel like we'd get on 



DiggyV said:


> I get this, I always put it down to the increased protein synthesis requiring additional carbs and so lowering blood sugar. I get around this now by making my own intra workout drink that also includes matodextrin - 15g or so. Drink about 60-70% of it during training and then finish the rest about 15 mins after I finish.


Yea could be mate, it tends to be when im at home really because when im at work my meals are all at set times and im always getting enough carbs in, its when I get to the weekend that carb portions are lower so this could tie in with your theory.

May have my first shake of the day with plenty of oats to tide me over.

Intra workouts was never something I used up until the last couple of months and what a massive difference it makes, I use Amino Go then add in Glutamine and WMS and its really helped, literally don't know how I trained all those years without some sort of carb/amino supplement intra and post.


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Intra workouts was never something I used up until the last couple of months and what a massive difference it makes, I use Amino Go then add in Glutamine and WMS and its really helped, literally don't know how I trained all those years without some sort of carb/amino supplement intra and post.


I know exactly what you mean. Mine is made up of:

Science in Sport GO! electrolytes and maltodextrin - normally to deliver 15-20g carbs

15g BCAAs - varies - currently MaxiRAW - will be Pro-10 of course when I run out! :wink:

also I cycle creatine, and again is currently MaxiRaws normally at 5g

And the difference, as you say, is very much noticeable.


----------



## Lukehh

so your saying everyone should take an intra workout drink whilst training? you do make it sound pretty important...


----------



## Bad Alan

Lukehh said:


> so your saying everyone should take an intra workout drink whilst training? you do make it sound pretty important...


I would agree with this, even if it doesn't contain carbs (which for workouts over 40mins I think it should in most cases)


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chelsea said:


> Goodies have arrived:
> 
> View attachment 147851
> View attachment 147852


sweet!

have friends running the NP TT400 and highly rating it. Prefer them over the rohm t400s now.

let me know how you get on with the NP Var, was tempted to try some.....but splashed out on AP 10mg var. Hope theyre worth it (fist in mouth biting) lol


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> so your saying everyone should take an intra workout drink whilst training? you do make it sound pretty important...


Mate I've seen massive improvements and the products are pretty cheap and taste good.

Give it a try and see how you feel, I guarantee recovery will be better and you won't crash towards the end of a tough workout.



Bad Alan said:


> I would agree with this, even if it doesn't contain carbs (which for workouts over 40mins I think it should in most cases)


I agree mate I have carbs in every workout now slightly less for things like arms and a little more for workouts like legs.



Clubber Lang said:


> sweet!
> 
> have friends running the NP TT400 and highly rating it. Prefer them over the rohm t400s now.
> 
> let me know how you get on with the NP Var, was tempted to try some.....but splashed out on AP 10mg var. Hope theyre worth it (fist in mouth biting) lol


Heard the same things mate, people really rating the T400, I used it for 4-5 weeks and it was completely pip free too hence why I reverted back.

Vars I will see how I get on around the week mark to give it a proper run but again I've heard nothing but good things and people loving them so all looks good for my final 4 weeks of blast 

Bet the AP Vars weren't cheap lets hope you get some decent results or I may rub it in your face slightly haha


----------



## Chelsea

Quick calf shot whilst I'm at it:


----------



## RowRow

Chelsea said:


> Quick calf shot whilst I'm at it:
> 
> View attachment 147923


Took me far too long to figure out what angle I was looking at your calf from!


----------



## Chelsea

RowRow said:


> Took me far too long to figure out what angle I was looking at your calf from!


 :lol: how on earth could I take so long you gimp? You can see my sock haha!


----------



## RowRow

Chelsea said:


> :lol: how on earth could I take so long you gimp? You can see my sock haha!


Educational subnormality I believe is the correct term haha!


----------



## Keeks

RowRow said:


> Took me far too long to figure out what angle I was looking at your calf from!


X 2, but I still don't get it! :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> X 2, but I still don't get it! :confused1: :lol:


My leg is flat and bent and my knee is pointing away from me, heel towards me.

Try not to get turned on coz that sentence had 'bent' and 'knee' in it


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> My leg is flat and bent and my knee is pointing away from me, heel towards me.
> 
> Try not to get turned on coz that sentence had 'bent' and 'knee' in it


 :confused1: Oh, ok. :wacko:

:lol: Well I did try not to..... :blush:


----------



## Lukehh

Chelsea said:


> Mate I've seen massive improvements and the products are pretty cheap and taste good.
> 
> Give it a try and see how you feel, I guarantee recovery will be better and you won't crash towards the end of a tough workout.


What would be a good intra workout? What about ON powdered BCAAs? Generally workout between 60-90 mins. Any names would be great mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> What would be a good intra workout? What about ON powdered BCAAs? Generally workout between 60-90 mins. Any names would be great mate.


I use this mate:

http://gonutrition.com/amino-go

With 1 scoop of this in there:

http://gonutrition.com/waxy-maize-starch

Every single workout without fail.

Cant say ive used any ON products so cant comment.


----------



## Lukehh

cheers mate will give it a go, so just neck this half way through workout?


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> cheers mate will give it a go, so just neck this half way through workout?


I sip it from start to finish workout-wise mate. You can use my code to get a free bag of protein with our order too if you like :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Forgot to post pics of the new 2ltr twin turbo beast  got her in Jan.


----------



## Chelsea

I stared jabbing Hygene Hygetropin Friday night just started at 3iu pre bed to see how I get on. Will most likely up it to 4iu as of tonight as from what I read this seems to be a good starting dose.

Didn't want to start to high though which is why I used 3iu for 3 nights just to gauge how I would react to it.

Good news is I have no lumps where the GH has been jabbed so I seem to reacting just fine.


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> I stared jabbing Hygene Hygetropin Friday night just started at 3iu pre bed to see how I get on. Will most likely up it to 4iu as of tonight as from what I read this seems to be a good starting dose.
> 
> Didn't want to start to high though which is why I used 3iu for 3 nights just to gauge how I would react to it.
> 
> Good news is I have no lumps where the GH has been jabbed so I seem to reacting just fine.


Think a lot of the time lumps are just due to large amounts of bac water

Keep in mind usually. 4iu hyge will be diluted with around 0.3.-0.5 bac water

And pharma grade gh would be around 0.1

, goes in a day aswell

Using sub-q??


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> Think a lot of the time lumps are just due to large amounts of bac water
> 
> Keep in mind usually. 4iu hyge will be diluted with around 0.3.-0.5 bac water
> 
> And pharma grade gh would be around 0.1
> 
> , goes in a day aswell
> 
> Using sub-q??


Also could be quality of bac water too, I use the pharma grade Hospira stuff which is always smooth.

Yea sub-q mate. Is it ok to use 4iu 7 days a week or would you say to stick to 5 days on 2 days off?


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> Also could be quality of bac water too, I use the pharma grade Hospira stuff which is always smooth.
> 
> Yea sub-q mate. Is it ok to use 4iu 7 days a week or would you say to stick to 5 days on 2 days off?


Think people only really do the 5 on. 2 off for finically reasoning

7 days on should be fine I opt for a slightly higher dose on training days

But that's due to too much cts and money of I do ed


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> Think people only really do the 5 on. 2 off for finically reasoning
> 
> 7 days on should be fine I opt for a slightly higher dose on training days
> 
> But that's due to too much cts and money of I do ed


Nice, i'll stick to 7 days a week then and see how I get on.

Your cts sounded horrific, im hoping I don't get that haha.


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> Nice, i'll stick to 7 days a week then and see how I get on.
> 
> Your cts sounded horrific, im hoping I don't get that haha.


It's from work died down a bit now,

We got a new labour in last week and his hands are swollen to fvck lol ,

Gh just further aggravates it if I have a bit of time of doesn't annoy me at all just a dull pins a needles whilst sleeping


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> It's from work died down a bit now,
> 
> We got a new labour in last week and his hands are swollen to fvck lol ,
> 
> Gh just further aggravates it if I have a bit of time of doesn't annoy me at all just a dull pins a needles whilst sleeping


Ahh that work you're referring to......is that the hand jobs you're giving out in Croydon for money to buy GH? Can imagine why the CTS is bad, all that repetitive action :lol:

Still... at least you have a new labour in to take some of the work off your hands.....literally


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> Think a lot of the time lumps are just due to large amounts of bac water
> 
> Keep in mind usually. 4iu hyge will be diluted with around 0.3.-0.5 bac water
> 
> And pharma grade gh would be around 0.1
> 
> , goes in a day aswell
> 
> Using sub-q??


some people have abit of an illergic reaction to bac with sub-q'd. Try either IM jabs with bac water, see if that helps, or try sub-q with gh mixed with solvent water.


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> Ahh that work you're referring to......is that the hand jobs you're giving out in Croydon for money to buy GH? Can imagine why the CTS is bad, all that repetitive action :lol:
> 
> Still... at least you have a new labour in to take some of the work off your hands.....literally


Well due to the enthinic majority in croydon being predominately Afro Caribbean their all pretty hung with good endurance so needless to say its a pretty hard day, sh!ts all over being an accountant all day though haha


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> Well due to the enthinic majority in croydon being predominately Afro Caribbean their all pretty hung with good endurance so needless to say its a pretty hard day, sh!ts all over being an accountant all day though haha


 :lol: that cracked me up at work......where I have my own desk, unlimited access to the internet, kitchen, 2 fridges, 2 microwaves, toastie maker, free milk and coffee and a nice comfortable designer seat


----------



## Chelsea

So the off season is getting even better, 5lbs heavier than last weigh in! At same time!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> So the off season is getting even better, 5lbs heavier than last weigh in! At same time!
> 
> View attachment 148098


Take your gym back off your back :lol:

Good work you lump!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Take your gym back off your back :lol:
> 
> Good work you lump!!!!


Sh1t can you see it in the reflection or something? Got a 25kg plate in there..... I mean 2.5kg :lol:

Thanks mate


----------



## sxbarnes

Excellent news mate. 19st


----------



## Chelsea

Now for more gains at 10:45 at night!



Organic mince used


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Now for more gains at 10:45 at night!
> 
> View attachment 148099
> 
> 
> Organic mince used


I hope you're not leaving any of that.. :lol:

Well done on the weight mate :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> I hope you're not leaving any of that.. :lol:
> 
> Well done on the weight mate :thumb:


No chance mate all gone and I'm in bed and hungry!!! Getting horrendous chest cramps hence why I'm still up too :lol: not cool!

P.s thanks mate


----------



## DiggyV

bail said:


> Think people only really do the 5 on. 2 off for finically reasoning
> 
> 7 days on should be fine I opt for a slightly higher dose on training days
> 
> But that's due to too much cts and money of I do ed





Chelsea said:


> Nice, i'll stick to 7 days a week then and see how I get on.
> 
> Your cts sounded horrific, im hoping I don't get that haha.


I don't suffer with CTS at all until I take GH. Last time I tried it, I was only running 2iu a day 5 on / 2 off and at week three got CTS (same as previous time), and the pain was staggering, along with tingling and numbness in my thumb and first two fingers on both hands. Just keep an eye out for it mate, as it can affect training, particularly on pull type exercises as grip can suffer quite badly.

I was only using it for replacement (being old an all  ) and anti-ageing. Mentioned it to my forward thinking doc, he tested me fasted for GH (4.1 ng/mL) and IGF-1 (344 ng/mL), these are the levels of someone 20+ years younger than me - result! However natty test levels are screwed so not all good news :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Now for more gains at 10:45 at night!
> 
> View attachment 148099
> 
> 
> Organic mince used


And whats the difference apart from price? mg:


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> I don't suffer with CTS at all until I take GH. Last time I tried it, I was only running 2iu a day 5 on / 2 off and at week three got CTS (same as previous time), and the pain was staggering, along with tingling and numbness in my thumb and first two fingers on both hands. Just keep an eye out for it mate, as it can affect training, particularly on pull type exercises as grip can suffer quite badly.
> 
> I was only using it for replacement (being old an all  ) and anti-ageing. Mentioned it to my forward thinking doc, he tested me fasted for GH (4.1 ng/mL) and IGF-1 (344 ng/mL), these are the levels of someone 20+ years younger than me - result! However natty test levels are screwed so not all good news :lol:


Sounds like bad times, I had slight tingling last night but nothing too much so I was ok but I imagine as dose goes up I will probably experience it so i'll try to find a good dose with regards to sides and results as I don't want it to impact training.

Anti-ageing.......I didn't see on the box where is said it could work miracles for the really aged :lol: how did you find the anti-ageing side of it? Anything noticeable to report bad, ive read that it does work but never seen anyone specifically say what they experienced.

Natty levels are almost guaranteed to be low though when you get older, at least you can keep them ticking along nicely with some Pharma Test and treat yourself. You on cycle now?



Juic3Up said:


> And whats the difference apart from price? mg:


I have to say......it did taste nicer, in fact it was banging mate I could have had another portion (portion in pic was obviously midway through eating it).


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Natty levels are almost guaranteed to be low though when you get older, at least you can keep them ticking along nicely with some Pharma Test and treat yourself. You on cycle now?


Yeah - I know, it was just odd as GH and IGF-1 were so high for my age. Must account for my youthful good looks PMSL.

normally run Bayer Testoviron 250mg e2w to e3w. As far as cycle I couldn't possibly say :whistling: , but there does seem to be some odd text that appears in grey at the bottom of my training notes for a Tuesday - I wonder if they will be there today? ha ha ha.


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> Yeah - I know, it was just odd as GH and IGF-1 were so high for my age. Must account for my youthful good looks PMSL.
> 
> normally run Bayer Testoviron e2w to e3w. As far as cycle I couldn't possibly say :whistling: , but there does seem to be some odd text that appears in grey at the bottom of my training notes for a Tuesday - I wonder if they will be there today? ha ha ha.


Is the "youthful good looks" your April fools joke? 

I shall keep and eye out for such notes.


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Is the "youthful good looks" your April fools joke?
> 
> I shall keep and eye out for such notes.


did you spot it? :wink:


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> did you spot it? :wink:


Like a hawk mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

So legs yesterday on a bit of a cold and what is now a full blown cold which is annoying!

*Standing Calf Raises:*

12 plates x 12 - warm up

16 plates x 12

17 plates x 12

18 plates x 12

19 plates x 12

20 plates x 12

*Seated Calf Raises:*

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

*Incline Calf Raises:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

*Leg Extension Warm Up for Squats:*

2 sets x 25 reps on 49kg

*Hack Squats:*

Bodyweight x 12

50kg x 12

90kg x 12

110kg x 14 - I choose a narrow stance now for this as I find it hits the quads perfectly whereas wide stance isn't as focussed and hits more inner thigh.

*Leg Press:*

250kg x 12

300kg x 12

320kg x 14

*Leg Extension:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

112kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack - last 2 sets the last few were pretty much half reps but were horrendous as legs were fried, felt great though.

Walked out the gym like I had been to prison with no lube and offered it out to the biggest blackest thing going.

Unfortunately I now have a stinking cold (not prison related) so feeling pretty rough today coupled with what will be inevitable leg doms, basically I will be ruined, luckily its a rest day and Chelsea play PSG tonight so I can just chill and watch tv.

Growth was 3.5iu last night as I slowly taper up to 4iu, jabbed it every day since Friday night, don't look like Jay Cutler yet so must be bunk :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

I'm banging another gram in........ It's paracetemol but still it's a gram


----------



## Chelsea

2nd meal:

270g mince

160g pasta

2 rice cakes with peanut butter

2 fish oils

1 x NP Var


----------



## Keeks

Might feel worse with all the dust pollution, have you tried antihistamines? And a dust mask. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Might feel worse with all the dust pollution, have you tried antihistamines? And a dust mask. :lol:


Dust mask? Is this some sort of weird fetish of yours? If so then im in 

Definitely a cold which is annoying, always feel rough in the morning and as the day goes on I feel better, will still train tonight so defo manning up like a legend


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Dust mask? Is this some sort of weird fetish of yours? If so then im in
> 
> Definitely a cold which is annoying, always feel rough in the morning and as the day goes on I feel better, will still train tonight so defo manning up like a legend


Nah not something I'm into so I'm out, leave you and your dust mask to it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Nah not something I'm into so I'm out, leave you and your dust mask to it. :thumbup1:


How about a Bane mask instead? :devil2: ..................topless of course


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> How about a Bane mask instead? :devil2: ..................topless of course


Who's bane?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Who's bane?


You sh1tting me? From the Dark Knight Rises?



You need to see this film!!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Who's bane?


What?!?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> You sh1tting me? From the Dark Knight Rises?
> 
> View attachment 148247
> 
> 
> You need to see this film!!


Film retard, and don't think I'd like it.

That's freaky! I'm out, again. Although in for topless! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Film retard, and don't think I'd like it.
> 
> That's freaky! I'm out, again. Although in for topless! :thumb:


Seriously its a quality film!

Topless is always an option


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Seriously its a quality film!
> 
> Topless is always an option


Nah, really not into films, I don't understand them and lose interest too quickly, lol. And even more so when there's weird masks in them.

Ace! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Nah, really not into films, I don't understand them and lose interest too quickly, lol. And even more so when there's weird masks in them.
> 
> Ace! :thumb:


Lose interest too quickly, so I could carry on watching and you could be "doing" something else :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Lose interest too quickly, so I could carry on watching and you could be "doing" something else :innocent:


Exactly what I was thinking.......I'd hit the gym! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.......I'd hit the gym! :thumbup1:


 :ban:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :ban:


  Not what you were thinking then?! :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night whilst still feeling ill might I add:

*Bent Over Rows:*

70kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 12

170kg x 12

*Hammer Low Row:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Underhand Hammer High Row:*

110kg x 12 reps x 3 sets, last set was only 10 reps.

*Cable Rows with Close Grip Attachment:*

105kg x 12

140kg x 12 - full stack

140kg + 5kg plate x 8

Immediate drop set to 77kg for 15 reps - absolutely horrific!!

*Lat Pull Down:*

77kg x 12 x 2 sets

84kg x 12

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

84kg x 12

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

Was a very tough workout, sweating my nuts off, probably could have done with not training with how I feel this morning but it felt good at the time.

Cold is in full swing and my sleep was rubbish again last night, didn't help that I jabbed *2ml NP Test 400* and *1ml NP Tren E* and stupidly left the Tren at the front of the barrel so when I jabbed for the first time in my life I got a bit of Tren cough which wasn't cool, chest went instantly tight and had a tickly cough for ages, suppose its a good sign the Tren is good but I already knew that.

Weirdly as well I started sweating as the Tren was going in!!?? As I said sleep was interrupted again even though I was knackered so really this Neuro Pharma gear must be fcking good because I am never usually hot on this dose of Tren (400mg) and I find myself boiling and struggling to sleep. I know sides don't always mean the gear is good but the fact that people say that im noticeably bigger when ive been taking it can only show me that its spot on, plus im the heaviest I have ever been by a long way and the leanest for an off season too.

All in all very happy apart from the Tren cough and the cold I have developed, will see how I feel later as to whether I will train shoulders, usually feel better later in the day so I should be ok but as for pb's I doubt it with the way I feel.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Not what you were thinking then?! :tongue:


Was thinking of you squatting nice and deep but not at the gym :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Was thinking of you squatting nice and deep but not at the gym :whistling:


 mg: Get back to watching your films you! :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: Get back to watching your films you! :tongue:


Id be making my own film by that point


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Id be making my own film by that point


I would say perv but that's stating the obvious.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bigger stronger and leaner and you're complaining about a cough. : ) nice one mate


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Bigger stronger and leaner and you're complaining about a cough. : ) nice one mate


 :lol: it proper freaked me out and my chest is still tighter than @Keeks back door


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> :lol: it proper freaked me out and my chest is still tighter than @Keeks back door


It is sh1t when it starts going


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> It is sh1t when it starts going


Keeks back door or the Tren? :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Um the tren haha


----------



## bail

You shouldn't get tren cough on enth,

Maybe nigged a vein??


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> You shouldn't get tren cough on enth,
> 
> Maybe *nigged *a vein??


Racist!!! :lol:

I know mate, never had it but knew straight away chest went proper tight but like a real man I carried on jabbing than dealt with it immediately after by taking shorter breaths and sipping cold water, worked a treat.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chelsea said:


> Racist!!! :lol:
> 
> I know mate, never had it but knew straight away chest went proper tight but like a real man I carried on jabbing than dealt with it immediately after by taking shorter breaths and sipping cold water, worked a treat.


sissy! lol

super strong flavour dilute is what i drink to get that horrible taste and itchy throat away.

rarely get it when jabbing, its usual when im drawing the pin out the site.

sometimes i think the alcohol swabs i rub on the site makes me cough. Can smell and taste them once the sachet is opened.


----------



## GetSuperBig

You used the tren ace by neuro mate or just the e?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: it proper freaked me out and my chest is still tighter than @Keeks back door


I see only one solution here&#8230;.oil all round!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I see only one solution here&#8230;.oil all round!


Never mind the pencil.....when shall I biro you into my diary


----------



## sxbarnes

http://www.caulfieldindustrial.com/stanley--fat-max-xtreme-black-chisel-tip-permanent-marker-47314-2-pack/p-226575pd.html

More like!


----------



## Chelsea

Clubber Lang said:


> sissy! lol
> 
> super strong flavour dilute is what i drink to get that horrible taste and itchy throat away.
> 
> rarely get it when jabbing, its usual when im drawing the pin out the site.
> 
> sometimes i think the alcohol swabs i rub on the site makes me cough. Can smell and taste them once the sachet is opened.


Haha! It wasn't the taste its just I heard someone on here ages ago say that sipping cold water stops the cough and it did to be fair.

Ahh do the alcohol swabs make you cough? That's precious......

Pu$sy :lol:



GetSuperBig said:


> You used the tren ace by neuro mate or just the e?


Just Tren E mate but from what I hear and I should imagine that the Ace is just as good.


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> http://www.caulfieldindustrial.com/stanley--fat-max-xtreme-black-chisel-tip-permanent-marker-47314-2-pack/p-226575pd.html
> 
> More like!


 :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Never mind the pencil.....when shall I biro you into my diary


 :lol: Wow, biros very official. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Breakfast this morning, 2 x fish cakes with rice......... and loads of ketchup 

9am


----------



## RowRow

Chelsea said:


> Breakfast this morning, 2 x fish cakes with rice......... and loads of ketchup
> 
> 9am
> 
> View attachment 148401
> View attachment 148402


I swear you have the weirdest interpretation of the meal "breakfast" ever.

Tasty but odd


----------



## Chelsea

RowRow said:


> I swear you have the weirdest interpretation of the meal "breakfast" ever.
> 
> Tasty but odd


Haha I just love having proper meals as breakfast it's awesome! Especially spag bol


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha I just love having proper meals as breakfast it's awesome! Especially spag bol


Real men have steak, just saying :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Real men have steak, just saying :lol:


Is steak a northern slang term used for penis?

I would have steak but I find its never that great when I cook it, probably need to google how to do it properly and how to season it etc


----------



## Chelsea

4iu Hygene Hygetropin went in again yesterday after having 2 days off dosing.

2ml Neuro Pharma Test 400 in too.

1ml Neuro Pharma Tren Enanthate as well.

Non training days 100mg Neuro Pharma Anavar

Training days 150mg  seems to be very good stuff, my fcking shin gets pumped using the accelerator pedal in my beast haha.

There is 'bench your bodyweight' challenge at my gym which I might have a go at.

5 mins full reps bar must touch chest with full extension, you can rack it and rest as many times as you want. Most reps win.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:



> Is steak a northern slang term used for penis?
> 
> I would have steak but I find its never that great when I cook it, probably need to google how to do it properly and how to season it etc


No mate, we call a penis a Chelsea up here 

You mean like that


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> No mate, we call a penis a Chelsea up here
> 
> You mean like that
> 
> View attachment 148499


 :lol: that made me laugh.

Hmmm that's a tiny bit too rare for me, looks like @Keeks back doors after I was done with her 

You get steak from bookers or something like that?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> 4iu Hygene Hygetropin went in again yesterday after having 2 days off dosing.
> 
> 2ml Neuro Pharma Test 400 in too.
> 
> 1ml Neuro Pharma Tren Enanthate as well.
> 
> Non training days 100mg Neuro Pharma Anavar
> 
> Training days 150mg  seems to be very good stuff, my fcking shin gets pumped using the accelerator pedal in my beast haha.
> 
> There is 'bench your bodyweight' challenge at my gym which I might have a go at.
> 
> 5 mins full reps bar must touch chest with full extension, you can rack it and rest as many times as you want. Most reps win.


Better off with not having 2 clear days off GH Phil, try and split the days off up so 3 on 1 off 2 on 1 off repeat!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Better off with not having 2 clear days off GH Phil, try and split the days off up so 3 on 1 off 2 on 1 off repeat!


Yea? Duly noted mate. Is it ok to run it 7 days a week or should I just maybe have 2 off days a week which would be Wed and Sunday to coincide with rest days?


----------



## Chelsea

Finally wore a vest as it's been boiling in the gym so took some pics during arms:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: that made me laugh.
> 
> Hmmm that's a tiny bit too rare for me, looks like @Keeks back doors after I was done with her
> 
> You get steak from bookers or something like that?


 mg: Runs off scared. You leave my back door well alone if making it look like a strip of steak.


----------



## Keeks

Manly pink vest! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: Runs off scared. You leave my back door well alone if making it look like a strip of steak.


 :lol: im not good with being told no 



Keeks said:


> Manly pink vest! :thumbup1:


Damn right  Fresh as fck!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: im not good with being told no
> 
> Damn right  Fresh as fck!


No means yes right?!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: that made me laugh.
> 
> Hmmm that's a tiny bit too rare for me, looks like @Keeks back doors after I was done with her
> 
> You get steak from bookers or something like that?


Love it rare lol

Erm that one was from MF tbh, last load was from my butcher. Loads bigger and cheaper too


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> No means yes right?!


Correct......and 'yes' means harder


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Yea? Duly noted mate. Is it ok to run it 7 days a week or should I just maybe have 2 off days a week which would be Wed and Sunday to coincide with rest days?


Yea run it 7 days a week mate at 4iu, people on ly don't due to cost factor so thats upto you - if its affordable then I would recommend! If not then those days off are fine


----------



## Bad Alan

Back and arms look mint !


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yea run it 7 days a week mate at 4iu, people on ly don't due to cost factor so thats upto you - if its affordable then I would recommend! If not then those days off are fine


Cool, I get it at a decent price so I will run it 7 days a week then, should be good especially as in a few weeks i'll be cruising. Gonna cruise slightly higher this time, maybe 1ml Test E every 10 days as opposed to 2 weeks.



Bad Alan said:


> Back and arms look mint !


Thanks dude, was well into an arms session when I took that pic, you can prob tell as I have zero definition in front double bicep haha, just full of blood


----------



## Suprakill4

Cant believe how much fcuking size you have put on mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Cant believe how much fcuking size you have put on mate.


Thanks dude, my weight in the morning is above 18stone as well now so its not me just being a fat fck and eating too much during the day too 

Really hoping that I bring something much better to the stage especially with legs, I am so much happier with them especially in side shots but they still have a way to go.

Gonna make sure I diet slow this time and make sure cheat meals are still good meals rather than chocolate or anything, maybe use them as carb up days instead of sugary cheat meals.

Since joining this new gym I was about 17st 2 or 3lbs so basically since September last year I have put on a stone and I feel like condition hasn't been bad either.

If my lats can stay full like that on stage then I will be pleased 

Appreciate it dude :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Thanks dude, my weight in the morning is above 18stone as well now so its not me just being a fat fck and eating too much during the day too
> 
> Really hoping that I bring something much better to the stage especially with legs, I am so much happier with them especially in side shots but they still have a way to go.
> 
> Gonna make sure I diet slow this time and make sure cheat meals are still good meals rather than chocolate or anything, maybe use them as carb up days instead of sugary cheat meals.
> 
> Since joining this new gym I was about 17st 2 or 3lbs so basically since September last year I have put on a stone and I feel like condition hasn't been bad either.
> 
> If my lats can stay full like that on stage then I will be pleased
> 
> Appreciate it dude :beer:


Will you be using Jim for prep again mate? Full prep though not just last run in?

Im 100% coming to watch mate so let me know which show it is, you can already tell your going to look considerably bigger on stage, some quality muscle been added!!!!!!!

Be interesting to see what aas you will use for the prep too. My last diet was test e at 250mg a week and thats it. Didnt even use any orals like winny or var so ill be looking forward to my bnext diet with some bits added if jim allows.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Will you be using Jim for prep again mate? Full prep though not just last run in?
> 
> Im 100% coming to watch mate so let me know which show it is, you can already tell your going to look considerably bigger on stage, some quality muscle been added!!!!!!!
> 
> Be interesting to see what aas you will use for the prep too. My last diet was test e at 250mg a week and thats it. Didnt even use any orals like winny or var so ill be looking forward to my bnext diet with some bits added if jim allows.


I think I may use the tiny ginger midget for my whole prep mate, was really pleased with how he helped me in the last couple weeks of the last show and mentally he was great too as you do tend to question yourself.

Was thinking the Stars of Tomorrow in November mate, might be a bit of a treck for you but would be awesome to meet you and have the support 

I hope I do look bigger mate, need to nail fullness as well, would like to try the Layne Norton approach which is basically none of this dehydration business and actually drinking water right though and up until the show - obviously not huge amounts, the science seems to be there and from what I remember @Bad Alan adopted the same approach too and looked awesome whereas I felt a bit flat.

My source tells me Neuro Pharma will be adding to their range with a blend or 2 so I will most likely use their test and tren to start then switch nice and early to test, tren, mast, winny and var, as ever not stupid doses as im not one to use them.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I think I may use the tiny ginger midget for my whole prep mate, was really pleased with how he helped me in the last couple weeks of the last show and mentally he was great too as you do tend to question yourself.
> 
> Was thinking the Stars of Tomorrow in November mate, might be a bit of a treck for you but would be awesome to meet you and have the support
> 
> I hope I do look bigger mate, need to nail fullness as well, would like to try the Layne Norton approach which is basically none of this dehydration business and actually drinking water right though and up until the show - obviously not huge amounts, the science seems to be there and from what I remember @Bad Alan adopted the same approach too and looked awesome whereas I felt a bit flat.
> 
> My source tells me Neuro Pharma will be adding to their range with a blend or 2 so I will most likely use their test and tren to start then switch nice and early to test, tren, mast, winny and var, as ever not stupid doses as im not one to use them.


Yep 10 litres right upto bedtime night before and 3litres upto stage time on the day! Was dry as a bone  Water is needed for carbs to be absorbed!

I would def say use Jim mate, takes the pressure off you and you can just train hard and come in ripped at your best yet. Agree with Kieran making huge progress, can't wait to see stage result.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yep 10 litres right upto bedtime night before and 3litres upto stage time on the day! Was dry as a bone  Water is needed for carbs to be absorbed!
> 
> I would def say use Jim mate, takes the pressure off you and you can just train hard and come in ripped at your best yet. Agree with Kieran making huge progress, can't wait to see stage result.


10 litres!!! Think I only went up to 7 or 8 and I was p1ssing every 20mins haha.

Definitely mate also like Layne showed us that with water depletion the actual consequence of that isn't beneficial so it makes far more sense to keep water in.

Think I will do if he has a spot free for a sexy young massive man  im looking forward to seeing how I look too mate, would be 3rd diet as well so a bit more schooled on how I should look etc.

Do you do HIIT cardio? If so how do you do it?


----------



## Suprakill4

Aweesome mate. Stars is no problem, me and missus went there to watch Jim compete. Bare in mind its a fcuking terribly run show!! You will be on stage a hell of a lot later than planned so dont do as jim did and have nearly full bottle of whiskey and come off stage completely fcuked lol.

I will 100% be coming mate to support you.

Be a wise decision to use him the whole prep!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> 10 litres!!! Think I only went up to 7 or 8 and I was p1ssing every 20mins haha.
> 
> Definitely mate also like Layne showed us that with water depletion the actual consequence of that isn't beneficial so it makes far more sense to keep water in.
> 
> Think I will do if he has a spot free for a sexy young massive man  im looking forward to seeing how I look too mate, would be 3rd diet as well so a bit more schooled on how I should look etc.
> 
> Do you do HIIT cardio? If so how do you do it?


Never had to do it mate, only ever outdoor walking or crosstrainer for me LISS on diet! I have messed about with it at start of "offseason" though, run it as follows;

3 minute warm up

15-20 secs all out followed by 1.40-45 recovery

repeat 10 times total

Only a short burst of high intensity as cant be sustained at max output for longer!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Never had to do it mate, only ever outdoor walking or crosstrainer for me LISS on diet! I have messed about with it at start of "offseason" though, run it as follows;
> 
> 3 minute warm up
> 
> 15-20 secs all out followed by 1.40-45 recovery
> 
> repeat 10 times total
> 
> Only a short burst of high intensity as cant be sustained at max output for longer!


You see from what I have been reading HIIT seems to be best for fat loss so I was thinking of trying it this time round.

Definitely a short burst of intensity........just like my sex life


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> You see from what I have been reading HIIT seems to be best for fat loss so I was thinking of trying it this time round.
> 
> Definitely a short burst of intensity........just like my sex life


From today everything changed around for me (calories up by 30-40%, different weights approach), for the first time ever I am being told what to do and its a bit of a culture shock I am normally the one telling people what to eat and how to train ha ha ha, and HIIT is now the way I roll. 30 mins interval training 5x a week BEFORE weights - with enough time between to get a little rest and get some whey, oats and other goodies down my neck. All very new but will be in my journal going forward, along with more regular progress pics.

I have lost well with LISS, but HIIT apparently will allow me to eat better and more of it, and still make the fat losses and muscle gains I want.


----------



## Tom90

Fair play mate you're an absolute monster!


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> From today everything changed around for me (calories up by 30-40%, different weights approach), for the first time ever I am being told what to do and its a bit of a culture shock I am normally the one telling people what to eat and how to train ha ha ha, and HIIT is now the way I roll. 30 mins interval training 5x a week BEFORE weights - with enough time between to get a little rest and get some whey, oats and other goodies down my neck. All very new but will be in my journal going forward, along with more regular progress pics.
> 
> I have lost well with LISS, but HIIT apparently will allow me to eat better and more of it, and still make the fat losses and muscle gains I want.


Haha all change for you then, im tempted to do maybe a mixture of LISS and HIIT, I feel like HIIT will give me a more positive attitude to cardio as well as it will feel like ive worked harder which can only help in a prep.


----------



## Chelsea

Tom90 said:


> Fair play mate you're an absolute monster!


Haha thanks mate :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Forgot to post my shoulder session which was awesome even though I was dosed up on Paracetemol:

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

40kg x 12

45kg x 12 - easy was very surprised.

50kg x 10 - last 2 spotted - usually I go straight from 40kg to 50kg and get 12 so I was very happy with this set.

Immediate drop set to 20kg fro 12 reps.

*Behind the neck press on the free bar:*

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

*Lat Raises:*

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 12

immediate drop set to 7.5kg x 15 - horrific.

*Rear Delts:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack

*Shrugs:*

120kg x 12 - warm up

170kg x 12

300kg x 12 

Done - shoulders were so pumped it was beyond painful haha, can probably thanks the NP Anavar for that too!


----------



## Dan94

Looks like a solid workout despite the cold mate


----------



## Chelsea

Dan94 said:


> Looks like a solid workout despite the cold mate


I was very surprised mate, still got a bit of a sore throat now but I feel so much better than I did on Friday.

If im feeling strong i'll give the bodyweight bench press a go tonight and film it


----------



## Dan94

Chelsea said:


> I was very surprised mate, still got a bit of a sore throat now but I feel so much better than I did on Friday.
> 
> If im feeling strong i'll give the bodyweight bench press a go tonight and film it


Lockets mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Dan94 said:


> Lockets mate


Oh. I used ice cream when I had really bad throat. Prob why I'm fat now lol. Was the only thing that soothed it!


----------



## Dan94

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh. I used ice cream when I had really bad throat. Prob why I'm fat now lol. Was the only thing that soothed it!


Lockets are brilliant for sore throats and blocked nose too mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh. I used ice cream when I had really bad throat. Prob why I'm fat now lol. Was the only thing that soothed it!


100% why you're fat, no amount of Tren, Mast and Winny will make up for it :lol:



Dan94 said:


> Lockets are brilliant for sore throats and blocked nose too mate :thumbup1:


Yea lockets are good but they don't make you feel any better mate just relieve the sore throat for a bit, still feeling a bit coldy today which is annoying.


----------



## Dan94

Chelsea said:


> 100% why you're fat, no amount of Tren, Mast and Winny will make up for it :lol:
> 
> Yea lockets are good but they don't make you feel any better mate just relieve the sore throat for a bit, still feeling a bit coldy today which is annoying.


Tried the lemsip capsules?


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night was a bit rubbish as I was still a bit run down which was annoying, joints ached a bit, throat was a bit sore etc not the worst in the world but I could tell I wasn't 100%

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 7

120kg x 10

140kg x 10 - only 8 on my own and 2 spotted, didn't feel right at all tbh, like I said, very achey and rubbish.

110kg x 12

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 10 x 3 sets

*Incline Flye's:*

25kg x 12

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

*Incline Hammer Press:*

50kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 12 - all sets and reps had a dead stop at the bottom of the rep.

Not the best chest session in the world but like I said I was still a bit run down, I know I can get 12 reps on 140kg so that's kinda my benchmark or at least 10 reps.

Dropped the weight down for flye's to get the form better and open up my chest more.

Dropped bodyweight dips out as well just to hold back a bit and not exhaust myself further, plus my chest was ruined by that point anyway and a mate of mine was doing the 'bench your bodyweight' challenge so I watched that and screamed at him to get more 

Hoping that I can shake this cold once and for all this week, at least im sleeping a bit better but im still having to blow my nose and bringing stuff up off my chest so I know im not 100% which is annoying as I want to smash the last 4 weeks of this blast before my cruise.


----------



## Chelsea

Dan94 said:


> Tried the lemsip capsules?


Had the drinks mate but really all they are is glorified paracetemol so will just stick to that, might pop a couple before legs tonight so I feel fresh, then its the Chelsea game after


----------



## Dan94

Chelsea said:


> Had the drinks mate but really all they are is glorified paracetemol so will just stick to that, might pop a couple before legs tonight so I feel fresh, then its the Chelsea game after


I think the capsules have a decongestant in them too, also something to help chesty coughs too, always found they worked better than the drinks


----------



## Chelsea

Dan94 said:


> I think the capsules have a decongestant in them too, also something to help chesty coughs too, always found they worked better than the drinks


Good shout actually, might pick up some decongestion tabs from Tesco tonight if I have time before the game, should help get me some good sleep too.


----------



## Dan94

Chelsea said:


> Good shout actually, might pick up some decongestion tabs from Tesco tonight if I have time before the game, should help get me some good sleep too.


lemsip do day and night ones mate. the night ones have decongestant, paracetamol and something else which cant remember :laugh: day ones are same but with little caffeine also


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Good shout actually, might pick up some decongestion tabs from Tesco tonight if I have time before the game, should help get me some good sleep too.


Mate, this is what I use to get rid of colds. I genuinely never have one, or at least the symptoms that make you feel sh1tty, for more than 3 days, cough may hang around longer. Need to make sure it fits your macros though.

Large glass

3/4 full of milk - microwave it hot

then add: 2 tablespoons honey

and a good shot of whiskey or brandy

Have it last thing at night, and once its ready get into a really hot bath, and once you can stand it OK, just keep adding hot water, until you are sweating, and look like a lobster. Basically you raising your body temp, like an artificial fever - which should help kill the bugs as they need a temp just below body temp to survive. Once done get into a bed with perhaps one duvet too many and cook yourself over night as well 

When milk is heated it releases tryptophan which will help you sleep. Honey has all sorts of anti bug and health properties, and alcohol is also supposed to be beneficial for infections.

Not sure if the effect is psychosomatic, and you think yourself better, but never fails for me 

Good luck big man.


----------



## Dan94

DiggyV said:


> Mate, this is what I use to get rid of colds. I genuinely never have one, or at least the symptoms that make you feel sh1tty, for more than 3 days, cough may hang around longer. Need to make sure it fits your macros though.
> 
> Large glass
> 
> 3/4 full of milk - microwave it hot
> 
> then add: 2 tablespoons honey
> 
> and a good shot of whiskey or brandy
> 
> Have it last thing at night, and once its ready get into a really hot bath, and once you can stand it OK, just keep adding hot water, until you are sweating, and look like a lobster. Basically you raising your body temp, like an artificial fever - which should help kill the bugs as they need a temp just below body temp to survive. Once done get into a bed with perhaps one duvet too many and cook yourself over night as well
> 
> When milk is heated it releases tryptophan which will help you sleep. Honey has all sorts of anti bug and health properties, and alcohol is also supposed to be beneficial for infections.
> 
> Not sure if the effect is psychosomatic, and you think yourself better, but never fails for me
> 
> Good luck big man.


The alcohol bit makes sense. I had a horrible sore throat last year, went out clubbing doing fúck loads of shots and the next day it was fine :laugh:


----------



## Zola

What about that game last night? Amazing!!! Guts, determination and bloody fight. What a team, what a manager


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> Mate, this is what I use to get rid of colds. I genuinely never have one, or at least the symptoms that make you feel sh1tty, for more than 3 days, cough may hang around longer. Need to make sure it fits your macros though.
> 
> Large glass
> 
> 3/4 full of milk - microwave it hot
> 
> then add: 2 tablespoons honey
> 
> and a good shot of whiskey or brandy
> 
> Have it last thing at night, and once its ready get into a really hot bath, and once you can stand it OK, just keep adding hot water, until you are sweating, and look like a lobster. Basically you raising your body temp, like an artificial fever - which should help kill the bugs as they need a temp just below body temp to survive. Once done get into a bed with perhaps one duvet too many and cook yourself over night as well
> 
> When milk is heated it releases tryptophan which will help you sleep. Honey has all sorts of anti bug and health properties, and alcohol is also supposed to be beneficial for infections.
> 
> Not sure if the effect is psychosomatic, and you think yourself better, but never fails for me
> 
> Good luck big man.


Mate I love stuff like this, sounds like it will actually really work although im not sure I could deal with an extra duvet on me as I get so hot in bed anyway, will try the rest though.



Zola said:


> What about that game last night? Amazing!!! Guts, determination and bloody fight. What a team, what a manager


Absolutely amazing!! Mourinho is an absolute genius.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> I use this mate:
> 
> http://gonutrition.com/amino-go
> 
> With 1 scoop of this in there:
> 
> http://gonutrition.com/waxy-maize-starch
> 
> Every single workout without fail.
> 
> Cant say ive used any ON products so cant comment.


just jumped into your journa and for some reason it popped me at this post mate but my 50p if you want to look at improving peri stack

1 scoop of waxy how many carbs is that? body can utilise so much more than during training

i use 200g of carbs in shakes in peri nutrition, 550g total carbs around the workout and thats losing fat currently at 6%..body loves fast carbs around the workout throw more in


----------



## Sharpy76

@Chelsea my big bosomed bredrin

If you had to choose........ROHM winnys or NP var......GO!!

Have to admit, that was a cracking game, PMSL at Mourinho running down the touch line when Ba scored!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

DiggyV said:


> Mate, this is what I use to get rid of colds. I genuinely never have one, or at least the symptoms that make you feel sh1tty, for more than 3 days, cough may hang around longer. Need to make sure it fits your macros though.
> 
> Large glass
> 
> 3/4 full of milk - microwave it hot
> 
> then add: 2 tablespoons honey
> 
> and a good shot of whiskey or brandy
> 
> Have it last thing at night, and once its ready get into a really hot bath, and once you can stand it OK, just keep adding hot water, until you are sweating, and look like a lobster. Basically you raising your body temp, like an artificial fever - which should help kill the bugs as they need a temp just below body temp to survive. Once done get into a bed with perhaps one duvet too many and cook yourself over night as well
> 
> When milk is heated it releases tryptophan which will help you sleep. Honey has all sorts of anti bug and health properties, and alcohol is also supposed to be beneficial for infections.
> 
> Not sure if the effect is psychosomatic, and you think yourself better, but never fails for me
> 
> Good luck big man.


2 scoops of man the fu ck up works alright too haha


----------



## Sharpy76

marknorthumbria said:


> just jumped into your journa and for some reason it popped me at this post mate but my 50p if you want to look at improving peri stack
> 
> 1 scoop of waxy how many carbs is that? body can utilise so much more than during training
> 
> i use 200g of carbs in shakes in peri nutrition, 550g total carbs around the workout and thats losing fat currently at 6%..body loves fast carbs around the workout throw more in


200g?!?! Holy fvck lol!

N00b question alert, "peri nutrition"??


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> 200g?!?! Holy fvck lol!
> 
> N00b question alert, "peri nutrition"??


perimiter, around the workout

pre

intra

postwrokout shakes mate


----------



## Chelsea

OK I was expecting a rubbish leg session last night as I was again feeling coldy but it turned out to be awesome!!

*Calf Raises:*

25kg x 15

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12 - had to do more sets as standing calf raise was broken, last couple reps on the last few sets were momentum ones and my calves were on fire by the end, pump was ridiculous.

*Incline Calf Raise:*

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

20kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

55kg x 12

60kg x 12 - this is usually where I stop weight wise

65kg x 12

70kg x 12 - haven't been this high in months for strict form too.

75kg x 12 - extra set as single legs was being used - form not the best but felt awesome.

*Hack Squats:*

Bodyweight x 15

50kg x 12

90kg x 12

110kg x 13

120kg x 12 - wasn't even any rest pause until the 11th rep, felt really strong and quads were really isolated as I tend to have feel close together with toes pointing forward now which I find much more benficial.

*Leg Press:*

290kg x 12

350kg x 12

350kg x 15 - bounced the last 2 reps but I felt a real drive to really push legs further plus I had a slightly longer rest.

*Leg Extensions:*

105kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack

119kg x 12

119kg x 10 - last couple were haf reps.

Legs were fcked, no 2 ways about it, I really pushed it, had shorter rest periods and knees felt good so it was more comfortable too, felt noticeably stronger and I had a real drive inside me.

I actually read a good quote that I think about now when im training and I need the motivation:

"Train like your worst enemy is watching"

Bit coldy again today but I may try Diggy's method, times like this a sauna would be good.


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> just jumped into your journa and for some reason it popped me at this post mate but my 50p if you want to look at improving peri stack
> 
> 1 scoop of waxy how many carbs is that? body can utilise so much more than during training
> 
> i use 200g of carbs in shakes in peri nutrition, 550g total carbs around the workout and thats losing fat currently at 6%..body loves fast carbs around the workout throw more in


Holy sh1t that's a lot, I kept it a bit lower because I thought 50g would be enough, maybe i'll throw in some oats too.



Sharpy76 said:


> @Chelsea my big bosomed bredrin
> 
> If you had to choose........ROHM winnys or NP var......GO!!
> 
> Have to admit, that was a cracking game, PMSL at Mourinho running down the touch line when Ba scored!!


Oooooh good question, thing is really I cant comment as I haven't used NP's Winny yet but if im honest after using their Var I would go with their Winny too given the choice, everything seems to be really well dosed and does exactly what its supposed to and ive heard nothing but good things about them.

Yep Jose is a pure ledge, running down there and on the way kicking a drinks bottle hahahahaha!



marknorthumbria said:


> 2 scoops of man the fu ck up works alright too haha


This cold probably would have killed you


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Holy sh1t that's a lot, I kept it a bit lower because I thought 50g would be enough, maybe i'll throw in some oats too.


oats are useless in that timeframe

and wazy maize is the worst choice for fast complex carb in peri nutrition too

take Karboyln/Glyco as the expensive

or cheapness use maltodextrin matey


----------



## DiggyV

marknorthumbria said:


> oats are useless in that timeframe
> 
> and wazy maize is the worst choice for fast complex carb in peri nutrition too
> 
> take Karboyln/Glyco as the expensive
> 
> or cheapness use maltodextrin matey


x2 on the maltodextrin, my fave.

:thumb:

Haven't seen the others mate - will have a gander.


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> oats are useless in that timeframe
> 
> and wazy maize is the worst choice for fast complex carb in peri nutrition too
> 
> take Karboyln/Glyco as the expensive
> 
> or cheapness use maltodextrin matey


Whats wrong with WMS mate?


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Oooooh good question, thing is really I cant comment as I haven't used NP's Winny yet but if im honest after using their Var I would go with their Winny too given the choice, everything seems to be really well dosed and does exactly what its supposed to and ive heard nothing but good things about them.
> 
> Yep Jose is a pure ledge, running down there and on the way kicking a drinks bottle hahahahaha!


What part of my question mentions NP winnys?! I said *ROHM* winnys because you did them not long ago, you're quite special Phil lol!

But yeah, K seems to rate the var too, so I might get some myself to try..


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> What part of my question mentions NP winnys?! I said *ROHM* winnys because you did them not long ago, you're quite special Phil lol!
> 
> But yeah, K seems to rate the var too, so I might get some myself to try..


Hahahaha just read back.....I see now......ok so to answer the original question I would go with NP Var mate, saves any sides too with regards to achey joints.

You realise they wont do anything for that face of yours yea? :lol:


----------



## Dan94

Hi mate, I noticed you said you use the Glucosamine sulphate supplement, do you find it makes much difference? My knees click and sometimes get a bit achy from doing squats so was wondering if its worth investing


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Whats wrong with WMS mate?


Going of info from when with JP, he tested insulin response of WMs with blood glucose and of all the options it performs and is not ideal for peri nutrition


----------



## Chelsea

Dan94 said:


> Hi mate, I noticed you said you use the Glucosamine sulphate supplement, do you find it makes much difference? My knees click and sometimes get a bit achy from doing squats so was wondering if its worth investing


Yea mate, ive used it for years now and I find it really does help, my knees have clicked for years and do give me some discomfort but Glucosamine helps, I also have fish oils with every meal too.



marknorthumbria said:


> Going of info from when with JP, he tested insulin response of WMs with blood glucose and of all the options it performs and is not ideal for peri nutrition


Really? So what would you recommend instead?


----------



## Dan94

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, ive used it for years now and I find it really does help, my knees have clicked for years and do give me some discomfort but Glucosamine helps, I also have fish oils with every meal too.
> 
> Really? So what would you recommend instead?


Sweet mate, I'll keep them on my order then  Might finally stop my creaking knees :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Was off the forum yesterday as I was being a good dad and taking care of this little one as she got spayed:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Was off the forum yesterday as I was being a good dad and taking care of this little one as she got spayed:
> 
> View attachment 148664
> View attachment 148665


Aww, she's grown mate. Bigger than me now :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Dan94 said:


> Sweet mate, I'll keep them on my order then  Might finally stop my creaking knees :lol:


Haha if you're anything like me they will still crack but they will be less sore, only time mine are a bit tight is first thing in the morning.



R0BLET said:


> Aww, she's grown mate. Bigger than me now :lol:


Yep she's been getting some serious gains, put her on some GN Isolate then strapped ankle weights to her legs, could do the same to you?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, ive used it for years now and I find it really does help, my knees have clicked for years and do give me some discomfort but Glucosamine helps, I also have fish oils with every meal too.
> 
> Really? So what would you recommend instead?


maltodextrin for cheapness mate all round the workout

vitargo PWO if you want to spend more

Karboyln/Glycofuse intra and pre if you want to spend more


----------



## Chelsea

2nd meal today:

2 x 3 chilli burgers

Sweet potato

Sweetcorn

2 x rice cakes with peanut butter



Oh and this earlier for our work Easter egg hunt... Awesome:


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> maltodextrin for cheapness mate all round the workout
> 
> vitargo PWO if you want to spend more
> 
> Karboyln/Glycofuse intra and pre if you want to spend more


Don't wanna go just cheap I have 2 other options with GN - Malto or Dextrose, what you think?


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> x2 on the maltodextrin, my fave.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Haven't seen the others mate - will have a gander.


Digs have I been missed out with the blue badge company rep thing?


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Digs have I been missed out with the blue badge company rep thing?


yes, cos everyone hates you :tongue: will go check for you now buddy


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> yes, cos everyone hates you :tongue: will go check for you now buddy


 :lol: ahh is this that age old trick of being nasty to someone because you actually really like them and admire them? That's cute mate


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> :lol: ahh is this that age old trick of being nasty to someone because you actually really like them and admire them? That's cute mate


no, everyone really does hate you.....


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> no, everyone really does hate you.....


I suppose jealousy can consume people


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> I suppose jealousy can consume people


yes, yes, that's right, of course mate, jealousy, yes, of course :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> yes, yes, that's right, of course mate, jealousy, yes, of course :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I swear in the last few posts I've detected a hint of sarcasm but I cant for the life of me spot where??? :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> I swear in the last few posts I've detected a hint of sarcasm but I cant for the life of me spot where??? :lol:


nah mate, not me, straight as an arrow...

have flagged the oversight to Katy and Lorian, unfortunately the mods cant change the company rep status, should be sorted shortly for you.


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> nah mate, not me, straight as *a circle*...
> 
> have flagged the oversight to Katy and Lorian, unfortunately the mods cant change the company rep status, should be sorted shortly for you.


Thanks mate :beer:

I edited the post to give a slightly more accurate account of yourself


----------



## Chelsea

Ok back last night was vastly improved, still cant say im 100% as am still blowing my nose and have a bit of a sore throat but I felt much more energetic and more up for it:

*Bent Over Rows:*

60kg x12

120kg x 12

130kg x 12

150kg x 12

*Hammer Low Row:*

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 12 - fcking love this machine.

*Hammer Underhand High Row:*

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

90kg x 12

*Seated Cable Rows:*

105kg x 12

140kg x 12 - full stack

140kg x 8 - fcked

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

98kg x 12 - bit of momentum used here but this is the heaviest ive been in a couple of weeks.

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

112kg x 8 or 9

I only ever use straps and a belt on the bent over rows so all of the above is just a normal grip for me, forearms were getting cramp last night haha, annoying when you are brushing your teeth.

Missed yesterdays jabs so did 1.5ml NP Test 400 and 1.5ml NP Tren E probably about 3 weeks left of this cycle then its cruise until I start prepping for the Stars in Novemeber (prep starts July).

This cold/flu really needs to properly do one, its just lingering around now and making me snore like a wilderbeast at night coz im so blocked up :lol:

Shoulders tonight which is always a nice session.


----------



## sxbarnes

Impressive as ever mate. How come you keep getting these bloody colds? Must have dodgy air con in your place


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Impressive as ever mate. How come you keep getting these bloody colds? Must have dodgy air con in your place


Haha thanks mate, its the same cold that I had last week but just doesn't seem to be going, a few people have had it, my training partner hasn't trained all week coz he's been rough so that must prove that im a real man 

Its very annoying mate but I think its on its way out, nice restful weekend should do it.


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, its the same cold that I had last week but just doesn't seem to be going, a few people have had it, my training partner hasn't trained all week coz he's been rough so that must prove that im a real man
> 
> Its very annoying mate but I think its on its way out, nice restful weekend should do it.


Yea you must be a real man! Haha

I just don't know anyone with a cold at the Mo


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate :beer:
> 
> I edited the post to give a slightly more accurate account of yourself


should be switched on now, so you can stop whining like a little girl with a broken Barbie... :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Yea you must be a real man! Haha
> 
> I just don't know anyone with a cold at the Mo


Well you know me you bell end 



DiggyV said:


> should be switched on now, so you can stop whining like a little girl with a broken Barbie... :lol:


THAT'S RIGHT!! I ask and it happens, good mod bitch.

*please don't ban me :whistling:


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> THAT'S RIGHT!! I ask and it happens, good mod bitch.
> 
> *please don't ban me :whistling:


BITCH!!!!!!!

WTF!!!!!

Where's my ban hammer, ahh there she is.....


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> BITCH!!!!!!!
> 
> WTF!!!!!
> 
> Where's my ban hammer, ahh there she is.....
> 
> View attachment 148688


 :lol: be gentle its my first time :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

marknorthumbria said:


> oats are useless in that timeframe
> 
> and wazy maize is the worst choice for fast complex carb in peri nutrition too
> 
> take Karboyln/Glyco as the expensive
> 
> or cheapness use *maltodextrin* matey





marknorthumbria said:


> *maltodextrin* for cheapness mate all round the workout
> 
> vitargo PWO if you want to spend more
> 
> Karboyln/Glycofuse intra and pre if you want to spend more


Mark has said twice now that for cheapness, go for malto....



Chelsea said:


> Don't wanna go just cheap I have 2 other options with GN - Malto or Dextrose, what you think?


And you're still asking him what one, for the love of god man, MALTO!!!!! :lol:

I'll let you off this time because you have a sniffles, little wounded soldier xx

I'm using malto with amino go, defo feel more energetic in the gym. Not had a pwo drink for months!


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Mark has said twice now that for cheapness, go for malto....
> 
> And you're still asking him what one, for the love of god man, MALTO!!!!! :lol:
> 
> I'll let you off this time because you have a sniffles, little wounded soldier xx
> 
> I'm using malto with amino go, defo feel more energetic in the gym. Not had a pwo drink for months!


 :lol: hahahaha! Maybe my sniffles are affecting me more than I thought :lol: malto it is.


----------



## sxbarnes

Sharpy76 said:


> Mark has said twice now that for cheapness, go for malto....
> 
> And you're still asking him what one, for the love of god man, MALTO!!!!! :lol:
> 
> I'll let you off this time because you have a sniffles, little wounded soldier xx
> 
> I'm using malto with amino go, defo feel more energetic in the gym. Not had a pwo drink for months!


Glad you're back @Sharpy76 this conversation would have lasted for days otherwise


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> :lol: hahahaha! Maybe my sniffles are affecting me more than I thought :lol: malto it is.


Malto? Are you sure?

Personally I think you should ask @marknorthumbria one more time:lol:



sxbarnes said:


> Glad you're back @Sharpy76 this conversation would have lasted for days otherwise


 :lol: I suppose it comes with the territory of being an 18+ stone meathead!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Hi

Malto

Bye


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Malto? Are you sure?
> 
> Personally I think you should ask @marknorthumbria one more time:lol:
> 
> :lol: I suppose it comes with the territory of being an 18+ stone meathead!


Hahahaha you pr**k! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ok quick update, am I supposed to be getting cts from growth this late at night when I jabbed it last night? It's uncomfortable and a bit odd.


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Ok quick update, am I supposed to be getting cts from growth this late at night when I jabbed it last night? It's uncomfortable and a bit odd.


CTS doesn't necessarily hit quickly after jabbing, the restriction of the carpal tunnel takes a little time to occur, and so could happen any time after your shot. Also could be to do with wrist at an odd angle - leaning on it watching TV etc - I'm sure there will be other suggestions :lol:

Keep an eye on it though mate, as if it hits hard it can stop you training - I know as I've had it do this. If it doesn't go away, perhaps rein back on the GH for a while and let it subside.


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> CTS doesn't necessarily hit quickly after jabbing, the restriction of the carpal tunnel takes a little time to occur, and so could happen any time after your shot. Also could be to do with wrist at an odd angle - leaning on it watching TV etc - I'm sure there will be other suggestions :lol:
> 
> Keep an eye on it though mate, as if it hits hard it can stop you training - I know as I've had it do this. If it doesn't go away, perhaps rein back on the GH for a while and let it subside.


Hahaha I definitely wasn't strumming one off to A League of Their Own :lol: and I've tried every angle to have my arms and it don't help, kinda feels like top of the forearms tingling all the way down and hands pulsating a little, just odd i suppose.

Only been using 4iu for 2 weeks and had a few days off so maybe 10days use. Hope it doesn't affect training that will be rubbish but thanks for the info dude 

Very weird feeling haha, suppose it's a good sign gh is legit and strong!


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha I definitely wasn't strumming one off to A League of Their Own :lol: and I've tried every angle to have my arms and it don't help, kinda feels like top of the forearms tingling all the way down and hands pulsating a little, just odd i suppose.
> 
> Only been using 4iu for 2 weeks and had a few days off so maybe 10days use. Hope it doesn't affect training that will be rubbish but thanks for the info dude
> 
> Very weird feeling haha, suppose it's a good sign gh is legit and strong!


 :lol:

Mine was purely in the hands. Tingling and numbness in the thumb, first and second fingers, and a stabbing pain down through the wrist top to bottom. First GH course was Elitropin and I got it after 6 weeks of running 2iu 5 of 7. Second course was Hyges, 2iu EOD and got it after 4 weeks. Stopped both as soon as the CTS kicked in proper, but was unable to train for just over a week due to the pain.


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> :lol:
> 
> Mine was purely in the hands. Tingling and numbness in the thumb, first and second fingers, and a stabbing pain down through the wrist top to bottom. First GH course was Elitropin and I got it after 6 weeks of running 2iu 5 of 7. Second course was Hyges, 2iu EOD and got it after 4 weeks. Stopped both as soon as the CTS kicked in proper, but was unable to train for just over a week due to the pain.


That sounds horrendous!! I hope mine doesn't get that bad but for it to be like this in less than 2 weeks prob isn't a good sign 

If it doesn't get any worse ill be alright but it's hard to know I suppose. How long after you stopped gh did the cts subside?


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> That sounds horrendous!! I hope mine doesn't get that bad but for it to be like this in less than 2 weeks prob isn't a good sign
> 
> If it doesn't get any worse ill be alright but it's hard to know I suppose. How long after you stopped gh did the cts subside?


It was a week after stopping that I could at least train again - if only with lighter weights, but probably 3-4 weeks before fully clear...


----------



## Chelsea

Gunnage last night:



Food this morning:

Left over Thai red curry, 2 scoops Gn isolate Jammie Biscuit, 1 scoop GN oats, 3 scoops GN Glutamine


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so CTS died down a bit after that night which was good and I have been consistent with the jabs, I was finding that I was getting lumps from where I jabbed so I cut the bac water down to mix the 10iu with 0.5ml instead and its much better.

Shoulders on Friday went like this:

*Dumbell Press:*

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 10 - this is a pb after doing 12 reps on 40 and 45kg without a spot!!

20kg x 12 - immediate drop set.

*Plate Loaded Shoulder Press:*

50kg x 12

90kg x 12

90kg x 12

*Lat Raises:*

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 12 - form slightly suffered on this set but only on last few reps.

*Shrugs:*

170kg x 12

220kg x 12

250kg x 12

120kg x 25 - immediate drop set.

*Rear Delts:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

Shoulders were fried could barely lift my arms. Was really happy to get the reps I did on 50kg's after doing so many reps before, the 45kg's felt like nothing so I felt good going into the 50's.

***Forgot to add that I threw in some upright rows at the end too:

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12 - all very strict and very controlled.


----------



## GolfDelta

Chelsea said:


> Ok so CTS died down a bit after that night which was good and I have been consistent with the jabs, I was finding that I was getting lumps from where I jabbed so I cut the bac water down to mix the 10iu with 0.5ml instead and its much better.
> 
> Shoulders on Friday went like this:
> 
> *Dumbell Press:*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 10 - this is a pb after doing 12 reps on 40 and 45kg without a spot!!
> 
> 20kg x 12 - immediate drop set.
> 
> *Plate Loaded Shoulder Press:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> *Lat Raises:*
> 
> 12.5kg x 12
> 
> 15kg x 12
> 
> 17.5kg x 12
> 
> 20kg x 12 - form slightly suffered on this set but only on last few reps.
> 
> *Shrugs:*
> 
> 170kg x 12
> 
> 220kg x 12
> 
> 250kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 25 - immediate drop set.
> 
> *Rear Delts:*
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 98kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> Shoulders were fried could barely lift my arms. Was really happy to get the reps I did on 50kg's after doing so many reps before, the 45kg's felt like nothing so I felt good going into the 50's.
> 
> ***Forgot to add that I threw in some upright rows at the end too:
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 12 - all very strict and very controlled.


Nice session mate.More pics in pants please,preferrably pink.No ****


----------



## Chelsea

GolfDelta said:


> Nice session mate.More pics in pants please,preferrably pink.No ****


Hahahahaha 100% ****! :lol:

You sounds just like @Keeks


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha 100% ****! :lol:
> 
> You sounds just like @Keeks


Well that's not strictly true now is it&#8230;..I don't ever recall asking for pics of you wearing pants. :innocent:

No ****!


----------



## TELBOR

Not sure how you got CTS from that bunk gear you buy Phil :lol:

Guns look huge. I hate you.

P.S - I love you :wub:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Well that's not strictly true now is it&#8230;..I don't ever recall asking for pics of you wearing pants. :innocent:
> 
> No ****!


Hahahahaha! Very true.....I think you just asked me to be wearing a tan and that's it 



R0BLET said:


> Not sure how you got CTS from that bunk gear you buy Phil :lol:
> 
> Guns look huge. I hate you.
> 
> P.S - I love you :wub:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I know mate tell me about it, must have hit the jackpot with the only legit kit on the market :lol:

Ahhh I can feel your jealousy oozing into my special place, love you too x


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! Very true.....I think you just asked me to be wearing a tan and that's it
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I know mate tell me about it, must have hit the jackpot with the only legit kit on the market :lol:
> 
> Ahhh I can feel your jealousy oozing into my special place, love you too x


  See, I would never ask for pant pics. Now where's the naked tan pics?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> See, I would never ask for pant pics. Now where's the naked tan pics?


Couldn't find a naked one but I was getting my tan and bulk on here:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Couldn't find a naked one but I was getting my tan and bulk on here:
> 
> View attachment 148927


You sexy sexy man. :drool:


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Couldn't find a naked one but I was getting my tan and bulk on here:
> 
> View attachment 148927


all the work is really starting to show mate. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> all the work is really starting to show mate. :lol:


Hahaha you price 

Pre workout meal:

150g chicken

150g rice


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha you price
> 
> Pre workout meal:
> 
> 150g chicken
> 
> 150g rice
> 
> View attachment 148931


God, you can't even spell pr**k :lol:

You pr**k!

PMSL


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> God, you can't even spell pr**k :lol:
> 
> You pr**k!
> 
> PMSL


 :lol: damn dirty autocorrect! :surrender:


----------



## Dan94

Nice arms mate :2guns:


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Gunnage last night:
> 
> View attachment 148897
> View attachment 148898
> 
> 
> ]


Awww bless, is someone...

*puts on shades*

gunning for the title of best arms on UKM this year?!

Remind me, who won it last year?

My work here is done......

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Dan94 said:


> Nice arms mate :2guns:


Cheers mate 



Sharpy76 said:


> Awww bless, is someone...
> 
> *puts on shades*
> 
> gunning for the title of best arms on UKM this year?!
> 
> Remind me, who won it last year?
> 
> My work here is done......
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: did you really? I imagine its because I didn't enter, suppose giving you the win is kinda like charity/outreach work for the ugly.......you should get your 5 mins of fame too mate....bless :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

So chest last night was fcking unreal, I felt awesome, I was literally bouncing around the gym like someone had put MD in my Volt pre workout!!

*Incline Barbell:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 7 - pretty sure that's a pb, was spotted slightly on last 2 but apparently not much at all.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

110kg x 12

120kg x 12 - chest was starting to fatigue here

100kg x 15

*Incline Dumbell Flye's:*

22.5kg x 12

30kg x 12

35kg x 12 - on all of the flye's im trying to get a lot wider now as opposed to my power flye's although I do them sometimes 

*Incline Hammer Press:*

40kg x 12

80kg x 12

120kg x 12 - pb  really slow and controlled reps too, I tend to pause on the bottom of the rep and explode out of the blocks for the positive.

*Bodyweight Dips:*

3 sets x 12 reps really deep and fully extended.

Was a fcking fantastic workout, I don't know whether I felt so good because the growth is kicking in, or maybe it was because on Sunday I jabbed 2ml NP Tren E so 400mg but I just felt awesome and so energetic. Funnily enough im still blocked up so im still not 100% but gym wise it was a perfect session, I literally couldn't even flex my chest it was that pumped and full of blood, my mate actually stuck his finger in between my chest and couldn't believe how deep it was hahahahaha.......before you start @DiggyV yes you can do it too if you really want just don't touch yourself at the same time :beer:

Hoping for a similar session tonight for legs, got meatballs and spaghetti to eat all through today, ordered some protein porridge yesterday to have for breakfast although I really should get back into eating eggs.

Another 4iu was jabbed last night and I have some more GH coming late this week I think, CTS seems to have calmed down, definitely notice it more at night but its manageable which is good.

Might treat myself to a sunbed at lunch hahahahaha.


----------



## Chelsea

Meal 2:

240g meatballs

160g spag


----------



## GolfDelta

@Chelsea you big hunk of man meat,what you using intra if anything?I know you will have said but I'm remarkably lazy I'll not lie.Oh and you don't need to tell me it's GoNutrition and it's a bargain and great quality lol just the products :tongue:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Do you make/roll your own balls or do you buy them?


----------



## Chelsea

GolfDelta said:


> @Chelsea you big hunk of man meat,what you using intra if anything?I know you will have said but I'm remarkably lazy I'll not lie.Oh and you don't need to tell me it's GoNutrition and it's a bargain and great quality lol just the products :tongue:


Hahahahahaha you lazy fcker! Im using the Amino Go mate with WMS and Glutamine.

Feel free to use my code if you order some haha :beer:


----------



## GolfDelta

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahaha you lazy fcker! Im using the Amino Go mate with WMS and Glutamine.
> 
> Feel free to use my code if you order some haha :beer:


Cheers  I wasn't sure if glutamine was best use pre and post or intra and post!


----------



## Chelsea

GolfDelta said:


> Cheers  I wasn't sure if glutamine was best use pre and post or intra and post!


I have it intra and post workout mate.


----------



## GolfDelta

Chelsea said:


> I have it intra and post workout mate.


Thanks mate,off to the protein works now :lol: haha

Btw some more pant pics in my journal for you.


----------



## Chelsea

GolfDelta said:


> Thanks mate,off to the protein works now :lol: haha
> 
> Btw some more pant pics in my journal for you.


Hahahahaha you bell end :lol:

Good times......always funny to look at a skinny bodybuilder in his pants thinking he's big :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Do you make/roll your own balls or do you buy them?


Buy them mate, from Tesco, think its their finest range, the flavours they come in are the nuts.


----------



## GolfDelta

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha you bell end :lol:
> 
> Good times......always funny to look at a skinny bodybuilder in his pants thinking he's big :lol:


I know almost as funny looking a fat one thinking he's ripped!!


----------



## Chelsea

GolfDelta said:


> I know almost as funny looking a fat one thinking he's ripped!!


 :ban: :blowme:

:lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> :lol: did you really? I imagine its because I didn't enter, suppose giving you the win is kinda like charity/outreach work for the ugly.......you should get your 5 mins of fame too mate....bless :lol:


Didn't enter?!?! You was on the first page you big dumb meat head!!! :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> I literally couldn't even flex my chest it was that pumped and full of blood, *my mate actually stuck his finger in between my chest and couldn't believe how deep it was* hahahahaha.......before you start @DiggyV yes you can do it too if you really want just don't touch yourself at the same time :beer:


That sentence is a whole world of wrong before you even get onto anything else.... :lol:

Good session though mate :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

GolfDelta said:


> I know almost as funny looking a fat one thinking he's ripped!!


repped you for that one mate - too funny.....



Sharpy76 said:


> Didn't enter?!?! You was on the first page you big dumb meat head!!! :lol:


Welcome to "Phil's World" a world of fun and mirth for all the family....

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Didn't enter?!?! You was on the first page you big dumb meat head!!! :lol:


Really? Wow my journal is going from bad to worse, I think I need a CAT scan :lol:



DiggyV said:


> That sentence is a whole world of wrong before you even get onto anything else.... :lol:
> 
> Good session though mate :thumb:


Hahahahaha I knew that would be picked up on........sooooo deep :lol:

Cheers dude


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Didn't enter?!?! You was on the first page you big dumb meat head!!! :lol:





DiggyV said:


> repped you for that one mate - too funny.....
> 
> Welcome to "Phil's World" a world of fun and mirth for all the family....
> 
> :lol:


How dare you rep someone at my expense :ban:

Phil's world is awesome, its full of heavy man petting at the gym and blatant forgetfulness as of late :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

This is how hard legs was last night my mate messaged me:



:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> This is how hard legs was last night my mate messaged me:
> 
> View attachment 149087
> 
> 
> :lol:


I like the recently used icons. Hmmm


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> I like the recently used icons. Hmmm


 :lol: didn't even think about that.......kinda passive aggressive aren't they :lol:


----------



## cas

Chelsea said:


> Gunnage last night:
> 
> View attachment 148897
> View attachment 148898
> 
> 
> Food this morning:
> 
> Left over Thai red curry, 2 scoops Gn isolate Jammie Biscuit, 1 scoop GN oats, 3 scoops GN Glutamine
> 
> View attachment 148899


Jesus your growing well, are you pumped or cold in these photos?

Your using Neuro pharma arnt you? Have you tried their t400 and tren ace yet? I was thinking of giving them a go, I would have read back through the thread to find out but it would have taken me all night, so I thought I would just ask instead lol


----------



## Chelsea

cas said:


> Jesus your growing well, are you pumped or cold in these photos?
> 
> Your using Neuro pharma arnt you? Have you tried their t400 and tren ace yet? I was thinking of giving them a go, I would have read back through the thread to find out but it would have taken me all night, so I thought I would just ask instead lol


Not pumped mate, it was last thing at night before bed, was brushing my teeth and liked what I saw 

Yep using Neuro Pharma Test 400 and Tren E haven't used the Tren Ace yet as cant be fcked to jab so often but I know others that are and are getting on very well with it and based on this Tren E I should imagine its rather good as well 

Your laziness for skim reading my thread is ok my friend......im not hurt at all :lol:


----------



## cas

Chelsea said:


> Not pumped mate, it was last thing at night before bed, was brushing my teeth and liked what I saw
> 
> Yep using Neuro Pharma Test 400 and Tren E haven't used the Tren Ace yet as cant be fcked to jab so often but I know others that are and are getting on very well with it and based on this Tren E I should imagine its rather good as well
> 
> Your laziness for skim reading my thread is ok my friend......im not hurt at all :lol:


Fvck n hell "I'm not even pumped mate" I'm jealous man. That is some proper size!

I wasn't skimming lol, but your thread is so popular its hard to find anything ha

Thanks man


----------



## Chelsea

cas said:


> Fvck n hell "I'm not even pumped mate" I'm jealous man. That is some proper size!
> 
> I wasn't skimming lol, but your thread is so popular its hard to find anything ha
> 
> Thanks man


I'll accept that im far too popular hence why you couldn't read through it all, that will quench my ego's thirst for now 

No worries mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night was once again a sexy session and im really beginning to enjoy training them (sort of) and push those extra couple reps out or add in a drop set etc

*Standing Calf Raises:*

10 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 12

14 plates x 12

15 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

*Seated Calf Raises:*

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

*Incline Calf Raises:*

50kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 15 - last 5 were pulses

*Seated Hamstring Curls:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

*Single Leg Hammys:*

3 sets x 12 reps on 2 plates making sure every rep is full ROM.

*Hack Squat:*

30kg x 12

50kg x 12

90kg x 13

120kg x 12 - may have been heavier but cant remember now, pretty sure it was but every rep was slow and controlled throughout.

*Leg Press:*

250kg x 12

300kg x 12

350kg x 12

*Leg Extension:*

105kg x 12

112kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack

56kg x 25 reps

Quads were ruined in fact all of legs were and they are sore even today.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night was once again a sexy session and im really beginning to enjoy training them (sort of) and push those extra couple reps out or add in a drop set etc
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises:*
> 
> 10 plates x 12
> 
> 12 plates x 12
> 
> 13 plates x 12
> 
> 14 plates x 12
> 
> 15 plates x 12
> 
> 16 plates x 12
> 
> *Seated Calf Raises:*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> *Incline Calf Raises:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 15 - last 5 were pulses
> 
> *Seated Hamstring Curls:*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> *Single Leg Hammys:*
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps on 2 plates making sure every rep is full ROM.
> 
> *Hack Squat:*
> 
> 30kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 13
> 
> 120kg x 12 - may have been heavier but cant remember now, pretty sure it was but every rep was slow and controlled throughout.
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 250kg x 12
> 
> 300kg x 12
> 
> 350kg x 12
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 112kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12 - full stack
> 
> 56kg x 25 reps
> 
> Quads were ruined in fact all of legs were and they are sore even today.


This good was it  hahaha










Army crawl for food!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> This good was it  hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army crawl for food!


 :lol: hahahahahahaha! I didn't make it!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> :lol: hahahahahahaha! I didn't make it!


Sorry big man had to be done  great attitude to legs though that's what'll keep the improvements coming!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Sorry big man had to be done  great attitude to legs though that's what'll keep the improvements coming!


Haha it did I suppose :lol: hopefully mate, might try to get a little hammies as well as calves done later in the week and maybe finish off with extensions high rep sets just to hit them a little again in the week, possibly after shoulders or arms so Friday or Sat which is when I usually add in calves.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Haha it did I suppose :lol: hopefully mate, might try to get a little hammies as well as calves done later in the week and maybe finish off with extensions high rep sets just to hit them a little again in the week, possibly after shoulders or arms so Friday or Sat which is when I usually add in calves.


Def would get the extra hamstring work in mate, do you good! Looking forward to seeing the improvements when it's diet time.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Def would get the extra hamstring work in mate, do you good! Looking forward to seeing the improvements when it's diet time.


Suppose you can never have enough ham hang  hopefully it shows mate, I still want more thickness around the knee area, high up the quad my legs are thick but I feel they are still lacking lower down, thoughts?


----------



## GolfDelta

Looks like fun that leg workout big chap!I am fvcking shattered after legs today and working tonight!Protein coffee will be getting me through that lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Boom can't wait to try some:


----------



## Chelsea

GolfDelta said:


> Looks like fun that leg workout big chap!I am fvcking shattered after legs today and working tonight!Protein coffee will be getting me through that lol.


Was a good session dude, love doing them on Tues night as Wednesday is always a rest day and im fcked usually. Back tonight though but luckily its bank hols so another good rest


----------



## Chelsea

So a nice long rest over the bank hols which was good, cycle is coming to an end this week and it has been a very productive one, I feel like I have been leaner than any off season whilst getting heavier and stronger. Legs have been hit hard and my back has grown a lot.

Last jab will be this week then I will cruise on 1ml test every 7 or ten days as I think 14 days may be too long.

Down to my last few vials of Hyge and my source is out of stock at the moment which is annoying so I may have to replace with peps after asking Mr @Bad Alan, really wanted to keep the hyge in and see the difference its making and run it for a long time so a bit annoyed really but it cant be helped.

Going to start my prep for the Stars in November on 01.07.14 so I will cruise the rest of April, all of May and June as well.

I think when I start my next cycle its going to be Test (obviously) some NPP and Eq then switch later down the line to Tren, Mast and Winny.


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> So a nice long rest over the bank hols which was good, cycle is coming to an end this week and it has been a very productive one, I feel like I have been leaner than any off season whilst getting heavier and stronger. Legs have been hit hard and my back has grown a lot.
> 
> Last jab will be this week then I will cruise on 1ml test every 7 or ten days as I think 14 days may be too long.
> 
> Down to my last few vials of Hyge and my source is out of stock at the moment which is annoying so I may have to replace with peps after asking Mr @Bad Alan, really wanted to keep the hyge in and see the difference its making and run it for a long time so a bit annoyed really but it cant be helped.
> 
> Going to start my prep for the Stars in November on 01.07.14 so I will cruise the rest of April, all of May and June as well.
> 
> I think when I start my next cycle its going to be Test (obviously) some NPP and Eq then switch later down the line to Tren, Mast and Winny.


Did you notice any diff adding in gh??


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> Did you notice any diff adding in gh??


Well I definitely noticed pulsating hands and tingling fingers haha, if anything mate, my midsection seems leaner and flatter even though ive been eating the same stuff and same cals so all looks good apart from there being a massive shortage of Hyge now which is gash!!

Obviously my boyish good looks were always there so as far as anti-ageing goes I wouldn't know


----------



## Huntingground

Chelsea said:


> Obviously my boyish good looks were always there so as far as anti-ageing goes I wouldn't know


You are a t1t


----------



## Huntingground

But you make me laugh. Crack on mate


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> You are a t1t





Huntingground said:


> But you make me laugh. Crack on mate


Glad to be of service old boy


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night was good and im sore already:

*Standing Calves:*

12 plates x 12

14 plates x 12

15 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

17 plates x 12

*Seated Calf Raise:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12 - heaviest in a while

*Incline Calf Raises:*

50kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

30kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

*Single Leg Curls:*

3 plates x 12 x 3 sets - 1 plate heavier than last few weeks but with perfect form still making sure the pad makes it all the way to glutes.

*Hack Squats:*

Bodyweight x 12

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

130kg x 12 - think this is a pb, felt relatively easy, feet close together as always toes pointing straight forward as I find this really hits quads better.

*Leg Press:*

250kg x 12

290kg x 12

330kg x 14 - last 2 bounced a little.

*Leg Extension:*

112kg x 12

112kg x 12

119kg x 10

Fcked! All round legs are getting stronger as form is maintained throughout every set rather than using momentum especially with things like hammies and calves. Really responding to the pounding they are getting, work trousers are tighter as are all jeans and other trousers actually, still not where I want them to be but progress is progress and they are far better than they have ever been even when lean.


----------



## Sharpy76

Fvcking monster leg session mate, good stuff!


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> Well I definitely noticed pulsating hands and tingling fingers haha, if anything mate, my midsection seems leaner and flatter even though ive been eating the same stuff and same cals so all looks good apart from there being a massive shortage of Hyge now which is gash!!
> 
> Obviously my boyish good looks were always there so as far as anti-ageing goes I wouldn't know


Boyish good looks face the facts mate your fugly, but your getting bigger maybe you can use that to compensate,

Theirs always shortages of hyge nowadays, least with peps you know it's consistent just effort tryna fit them in 3-4 times a day lol


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvcking monster leg session mate, good stuff!


Thanks mate, you been smashing yours too?



bail said:


> Boyish good looks face the facts mate your fugly, but your getting bigger maybe you can use that to compensate,
> 
> Theirs always shortages of hyge nowadays, least with peps you know it's consistent just effort tryna fit them in 3-4 times a day lol


 :lol: no need to compensate anything as this chiselled complexion could cut the top of pharma vials 

Might hit up the peps although I may have struck lucky with Hyge, just waiting to hear back.


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, you been smashing yours too?
> 
> .


Hmmm let me think, when you say smashing smashing, cardio counts right? :lol:

Seriously though, I'm under no illusion that my legs are laughable, I'm the first to admit that.

Workouts have improved since Will worked his magic although I'm obviously not expecting any growth from them while I'm cutting and in a deficit. BUT, once the summer months are over (or when I get bored of cutting, whichever comes first) and get some food in me, with Wills help I'm full of optimism!!!!

Your legs have really come on mate, you should be pleased with the effort you've put in, it really shows tbh.

Still a fat ugly [email protected] though:001_tt2:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Hmmm let me think, when you say smashing smashing, cardio counts right? :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, I'm under no illusion that my legs are laughable, I'm the first to admit that.
> 
> Workouts have improved since Will worked his magic although I'm obviously not expecting any growth from them while I'm cutting and in a deficit. BUT, once the summer months are over (or when I get bored of cutting, whichever comes first) and get some food in me, with Wills help I'm full of optimism!!!!
> 
> Your legs have really come on mate, you should be pleased with the effort you've put in, it really shows tbh.
> 
> Still a fat ugly [email protected] though:001_tt2:


What the **** is cardio??

Mate I was in the same boat, although im still not happy with mine they have come a long way and under Will's supervision you should do really well as he knows his sh1t, I often speak to him and bounce ideas off each other.

:lol: when you say fat and ugly I know you really mean massive and pretty......I agree


----------



## sxbarnes

Sharpy76 said:


> Hmmm let me think, when you say smashing smashing, cardio counts right? :lol:
> 
> :


Maybe all the cardio you do is stunting the leg growth, cos you do a bloody lot of it. Just thinking...


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Maybe all the cardio you do is stunting the leg growth, cos you do a bloody lot of it. Just thinking...


Have cut him down as he likes to do loads lol that and decent food amount still + aas means I think we will get some growth in sharpsters legs even cutting. If he's hitting workouts hard.

Then when gaining season begins they will be getting full treatment. He wants to bring them up now and don't see a problem with doing so!

He may be seeing some high rep bb/hack/leg press finishers


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Have cut him down as he likes to do loads lol that and decent food amount still + aas means I think we will get some growth in sharpsters legs even cutting. If he's hitting workouts hard.
> 
> Then when gaining season begins they will be getting full treatment. He wants to bring them up now and don't see a problem with doing so!
> 
> He may be seeing some high rep bb/hack/leg press finishers


I knew you had it all under control Will.  look forward to it!!


----------



## GetSuperBig

Chelsea...

Just had one of those hypo moments you experienced. Gotta be tren as I've had 180g carbs today and im cutting.

Just got shakey and hot etc so smashed in rice cakes and a bowl cereal


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Gunnage last night:
> 
> View attachment 148897
> View attachment 148898
> 
> 
> Food this morning:
> 
> Left over Thai red curry, 2 scoops Gn isolate Jammie Biscuit, 1 scoop GN oats, 3 scoops GN Glutamine
> 
> View attachment 148899


Gratuitous gun shots seem to appear in all the best journals :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

GetSuperBig said:


> Chelsea...
> 
> Just had one of those hypo moments you experienced. Gotta be tren as I've had 180g carbs today and im cutting.
> 
> Just got shakey and hot etc so smashed in rice cakes and a bowl cereal


Not nice is it, you feel weak as fck and literally need to stuff your face.



DiggyV said:


> Gratuitous gun shots seem to appear in all the best journals :lol: :whistling:


What sort of journal would it be without gun shots, might have to get a side chest in there too as its freshly shaved  striations popping out now


----------



## Chelsea

Had the weekend off training as I had a work night out on Friday and a leaving do on Sat for someone at the gym then it was Liverpool vs Chelsea on Sunday which we won  so the weekend was a write off.

Will do tri's with chest tonight as I only need to catch up on arms and will do a little bit of bi's with back this week although im more focussed on tri's right now.

Been hitting a few front shots posing and I feel my arms are responding to the extra sets and work im giving them as they look thicker in fron double bicep and people have noticed my arms have grown which is always a good thing


----------



## Chelsea

Not gonna lie, meal 2 of today is left over Thai red curry from yesterday and a sh1t load of it too


----------



## Chelsea

So I haven't jabbed in 2 weeks I think now but obviously due to half lifes there will still be high amount in me so im taking some left over blue hearts to tide me over and will most likely jab my first cruise dose of test this Sunday.

Now im open to ideas on cruise doses, was thinking of doing more like 1ml test every 10 days as opposed to every 14 days, thoughts?


----------



## TELBOR

1ml of WC test250 or NP?

I'd do 1ml of the NP Test 400 every 10 days :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> 1ml of WC test250 or NP?
> 
> I'd do 1ml of the NP Test 400 every 10 days :beer:


I think I might have some left of the Test 400 so I suppose I could although its a lot higher than I would want to go, try to cruise on a little then when I go up for a blast I don't have to take it to 2grams to notice a difference haha.


----------



## Richie186

Chelsea said:


> So I haven't jabbed in 2 weeks I think now but obviously due to half lifes there will still be high amount in me so im taking some left over blue hearts to tide me over and will most likely jab my first cruise dose of test this Sunday.
> 
> Now im open to ideas on cruise doses, was thinking of doing more like 1ml test every 10 days as opposed to every 14 days, thoughts?


I cruised on 1ml WC test e e10d last time and it was ok. Cruising on same dose, same duration this time only using WC sust and I feel better for it.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I think I might have some left of the Test 400 so I suppose I could although its a lot higher than I would want to go, try to cruise on a little then when I go up for a blast I don't have to take it to 2grams to notice a difference haha.


Tbh I cruised on 250mg every 10 days. Was just thinking you have 6st on me :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Richie186 said:


> I cruised on 1ml WC test e e10d last time and it was ok. Cruising on same dose, same duration this time only using WC sust and I feel better for it.


Nice I may do the same but probably on NP as I think I have some Test E left over.



R0BLET said:


> Tbh I cruised on 250mg every 10 days. Was just thinking you have 6st on me :lol:


Haha that's enough about my penis  I think 250mg every 10 days will be sweet with me especially with GH in there too and possibly some peps.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Nice I may do the same but probably on NP as I think I have some Test E left over.
> 
> Haha that's enough about my penis  I think 250mg every 10 days will be sweet with me especially with GH in there too and possibly some peps.


Tit lol

Do the 250mg then mate, 20iu of GH each day too :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Tit lol
> 
> Do the 250mg then mate, 20iu of GH each day too :lol:


 :lol: if im getting tingly fingers on 4iu imagine what it would be like on 20iu.......may as well let @Keeks use them if I were on 20iu, she'd love the tingly throbbing feeling up her........

Back, whilst im giving her a massage of course


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: if im getting tingly fingers on 4iu imagine what it would be like on 20iu.......may as well let @Keeks use them if I were on 20iu, she'd love the tingly throbbing feeling up her........
> 
> Back, whilst im giving her a massage of course


I'll gladly use them, can't let them go to waste now can we?!  I do like a tingly throbbing feeling going up my back. :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I'll gladly use them, can't let them go to waste now can we?!  I do like a tingly throbbing feeling going up my back. :whistling:


I better stock up on some GH


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I better stock up on some GH


Must be good stuff, I can feel a slight tingle already.


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> I better stock up on some GH


or just buy some of these


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Must be good stuff, I can feel a slight tingle already.


Likewise 



liam0810 said:


> or just buy some of these
> 
> View attachment 149890


Is there one that goes right over the fist like a glove, I think she'd prefer that


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> or just buy some of these
> 
> View attachment 149890


 :lol: No comment.



Chelsea said:


> Likewise
> 
> Is there one that goes right over the fist like a glove, I think she'd prefer that


Don't break the midget, that'd rip me in two!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Likewise
> 
> Is there one that goes right over the fist like a glove, I think she'd prefer that


what about this?

http://www.amazon.com/Fukuoku-Finger-Massage-Glove-Right/dp/B00009J5W4


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: No comment.
> 
> Don't break the midget, that'd rip me in two!


2 midgets.....the perfect 3some :lol:



liam0810 said:


> what about this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fukuoku-Finger-Massage-Glove-Right/dp/B00009J5W4


Black as well.....perfect!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> 2 midgets.....the perfect 3some :lol:
> 
> Black as well.....perfect!


yep we all know she loves a bit of black!

Also would the perfect threesome not be with siamese twins?


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> yep we all know she loves a bit of black!
> 
> Also would the perfect threesome not be with siamese twins?


Suppose there isn't any chance of one of them running off


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> what about this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fukuoku-Finger-Massage-Glove-Right/dp/B00009J5W4


I daren't open this as I'm at work and if a big black rubber fist pops up on my screen, I can't really explain it as work.



Chelsea said:


> 2 midgets.....the perfect 3some :lol:
> 
> Black as well.....perfect!


 :lol: Would prefer you not to rip me in half please. :tongue:



liam0810 said:


> yep we all know she loves a bit of black!
> 
> Also would the perfect threesome not be with siamese twins?


 mg: Not a very pc threesome, or would it be classed as a very pc threesome.....I'm lost.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I daren't open this as I'm at work and if a big black rubber fist pops up on my screen, I can't really explain it as work.
> 
> :lol: Would prefer you not to rip me in half please. :tongue:
> 
> mg: Not a very pc threesome, or would it be classed as a very pc threesome.....I'm lost.


Everything I do is always pc.........positively ****ish :lol:

Ok i'll try not to split you in half then........any wounds or sores I can apply lotion to though


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Everything I do is always pc.........positively ****ish :lol:
> 
> Ok i'll try not to split you in half then........any wounds or sores I can apply lotion to though


 :lol:

Thank you, very kind of you. :thumb: Might be covered in wounds and sores in that case, extra lotion may be needed.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thank you, very kind of you. :thumb: Might be covered in wounds and sores in that case, extra lotion may be needed.


I'll stock up.....


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I'll stock up.....
> 
> View attachment 149893


Perfect!!!  That GH is some strong sh1t, feeling very tingly now!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Perfect!!!  That GH is some strong sh1t, feeling very tingly now!


I have that effect...... I mean it has that effect :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I have that effect...... I mean it has that effect :whistling:


 :lol: Lol, for that effect you need to get them chest pics up, with maybe some leg pics too. :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Lol, for that effect you need to get them chest pics up, with maybe some leg pics too. :whistling:


You asked for it.... Try not to leave too much fanny batter in your pants looking at these 

Everyone else can enjoy too


----------



## Bad Alan

Phil - beast.

Re confirms the conversation we were having this morning  delts are insane in rear double shot. Strong in most poses, can't wait to see stage look.

You look a little leaner/tighter too, agree possibly down to gh.


----------



## sxbarnes

How many pics? Looking huge mate


----------



## Dan94

Look like a beast mate


----------



## Keeks

:drool: :devil2:

What pants?!


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Phil - beast.
> 
> Re confirms the conversation we were having this morning  delts are insane in rear double shot. Strong in most poses, can't wait to see stage look.
> 
> You look a little leaner/tighter too, agree possibly down to gh.


Good Hair ?

Them secrets of the pros :lol:

He's been preaching to me all day about GH, safe to say he's converted!!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Phil - beast.
> 
> Re confirms the conversation we were having this morning  delts are insane in rear double shot. Strong in most poses, can't wait to see stage look.
> 
> You look a little leaner/tighter too, agree possibly down to gh.


Thanks mate  actually started to see what you meant when I saw these photos definitely feel like I'm leaner from the last photos and I'm no lighter, weighed myself just now and I'm 18st 7.5lbs in my boxers so I'm well pleased, feel like arms look thicker too


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> How many pics? Looking huge mate


Haha just a few :lol: thanks dude 



Dan94 said:


> Look like a beast mate


Thanks mate, hard work is paying off 



Keeks said:


> :drool: :devil2:
> 
> What pants?!


  jack and jones, pink waist band and blue stripy boxers..... Look much better coming off


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate  actually started to see what you meant when I saw these photos definitely feel like I'm leaner from the last photos and I'm no lighter, weighed myself just now and I'm 18st 7.5lbs in my boxers so I'm well pleased, feel like arms look thicker too


Diet is going to be much easier from this condition. Look really dense (muscle wise) and know legs are catching up so you should be gtg for stars mate! Keep pushing the food in


----------



## Keeks

In all seriousness though, looking great, and huge!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76

*MY EYES!!!!!!*

:devil2: :wub:


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> what about this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fukuoku-Finger-Massage-Glove-Right/dp/B00009J5W4


Wtf!! You actually went and researched it. Lmao. Funny as fuk.


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking hell mate look at your delts in the rear double bicep. I hate stroking your ego cos your such a vein cvnt but your just growing and growing. Wow.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Diet is going to be much easier from this condition. Look really dense (muscle wise) and know legs are catching up so you should be gtg for stars mate! Keep pushing the food in


Thanks mate, legs are heaps better, had comments on them and how strong they are too so hopefully the package I bring is far superior to the last outing and leaner too.

Definitely pushing the food in, just had a spag bol  11:40pm haha.



Keeks said:


> In all seriousness though, looking great, and huge!! :thumbup1:


Thanks madam  look even better when I'm leaner, just will need someone to tan me..... 



Sharpy76 said:


> *MY EYES!!!!!!*
> 
> :devil2: :wub:


Haha don't be jelly of my massive physique and dashing good looks now 



Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking hell mate look at your delts in the rear double bicep. I hate stroking your ego cos your such a vein cvnt but your just growing and growing. Wow.


Mmmm I love my ego being stroked and the other thing Keels strokes 

You know me too well, my head is even bigger now but in all seriousness this has given me the impetus to stick to the stars and compete! Will get leg shots up tomoz hopefully.

All those 50kg dumbell presses have paid off haha.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, *legs are heaps better*, had comments on them and how strong they are too so hopefully the package I bring is far superior to the last outing and leaner too.
> 
> Definitely pushing the food in, just had a spag bol  11:40pm haha.
> 
> Thanks madam  look even better when I'm leaner, just will need someone to tan me.....
> 
> Haha don't be jelly of my massive physique and dashing good looks now
> 
> Mmmm I love my ego being stroked and the other thing Keels strokes
> 
> You know me too well, my head is even bigger now but in all seriousness this has given me the impetus to stick to the stars and compete! Will get leg shots up tomoz hopefully.
> 
> All those 50kg dumbell presses have paid off haha.


And still not even half as good as mine.

Sorry mate, you needed bringing down a leg or two. I like to keep equilibrium so every compliment is followed by a negative comment, it's just the way it has to be.

And here come the pigeon chest comments..... Lol!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> And still not even half as good as mine.
> 
> Sorry mate, you needed bringing down a leg or two. I like to keep equilibrium so every compliment is followed by a negative comment, it's just the way it has to be.
> 
> And here come the pigeon chest comments..... Lol!


That's an insult to pigeons mate! :lol:


----------



## Dan94

How the fúck do u afford all the food to keep shovelling it in :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> That's an insult to pigeons mate! :lol:


Lol. Badum tshhhh. Cvnt.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Thanks madam  look even better when I'm leaner, just will need someone to tan me.....


Must be a good motivation push towards your next comp being at that size and weight and looking like that. :thumbup1:

Lol, step ladder at the ready!


----------



## Chelsea

Dan94 said:


> How the fúck do u afford all the food to keep shovelling it in :lol:


5kg fresh chicken breast from Bookers for £20 mate, extra lean mince I find pretty cheap and usually on offer at Tesco etc, the main thing is my salmon which I always buy, £4.50 a pop does add up but then again so would a pint at the pub and I know which one I would choose 



Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Badum tshhhh. Cvnt.


I'm here all week mate 



Keeks said:


> Must be a good motivation push towards your next comp being at that size and weight and looking like that. :thumbup1:
> 
> Lol, step ladder at the ready!


Really big motivation, I actually didn't think I would look as good as I did especially as I usually wear baggy tops at the gym to cover up so I was unaware haha, a massive boost though never felt so good and the timing of everything is perfect, cruising now which will give me just over 2 months doing that then start dieting in July which is when I will go back "on" for the show, abs here we come 

I've heard you need to moisturise certain areas before the tan goes on, would be a terrible shame if you mucked it up and had to scrub it off in the shower and start again :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> 5kg fresh chicken breast from Bookers for £20 mate, extra lean mince I find pretty cheap and usually on offer at Tesco etc, the main thing is my salmon which I always buy, £4.50 a pop does add up but then again so would a pint at the pub and I know which one I would choose
> 
> :


Agree with that mate. People always say to me "must cost a fortune!"

Not really, don't drink or smoke.

£25 for my chicken, but that's single packed and seasoned if I want. £2.50 a rump too 

Cheap as chips :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Agree with that mate. People always say to me "must cost a fortune!"
> 
> Not really, don't drink or smoke.
> 
> £25 for my chicken, but that's single packed and seasoned if I want. £2.50 a rump too
> 
> Cheap as chips :lol:


Exactly mate, you think how much a supermarket curry is these days, something like £4 and that's for 1 meal that doesn't fill you up, fo £16 more you could buy 5kg of chicken and make enough homemade curry to have the next day with fresh ingredients etc

Just comes down to laziness with some people and like you say they are willing to spend £9 on a pack of **** and £30 down the pub on a few pints and some sh1t food so I suppose it boils down to what you enjoy and how you want to look.

Good deal on the chicken there especially with the seasoning!


----------



## shaunmac

Looking good in the pics, quite bloated, are you holding some water?

Vein on your delt looks awesome!


----------



## Chelsea

shaunmac said:


> Looking good in the pics, quite bloated, are you holding some water?
> 
> Vein on your delt looks awesome!


Not sure if this is a joke.......Of course im holding some water you gimp :lol: wouldn't exactly say bloated though :confused1:

If my mate waited a couple seconds with me tensing and holding my breath the veins stick out even more and all across my chest which is pretty cool.


----------



## shaunmac

Chelsea said:


> Not sure if this is a joke.......Of course im holding some water you gimp :lol: wouldn't exactly say bloated though :confused1:
> 
> If my mate waited a couple seconds with me tensing and holding my breath the veins stick out even more and all across my chest which is pretty cool.


Not trying to be a nob (hope it didn't sound that way)


----------



## Chelsea

shaunmac said:


> Not trying to be a nob (hope it didn't sound that way)


Didn't think you were mate just maybe the wording. Water will always be there when on cycle and not prepping but I felt like I looked reasonably dry for an off season tbh, everyone has their own opinion though


----------



## 39005

i dont read many journals , but thought i would take a look at yours this morning when i saw it on the fast post list..

...bloody hell , from when you started it last year to the photos on the previous page to say you have put some lean mass on is an understatement and you are not holding much water either , it shows what hard work can do.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Really big motivation, I actually didn't think I would look as good as I did especially as I usually wear baggy tops at the gym to cover up so I was unaware haha, a massive boost though never felt so good and the timing of everything is perfect, cruising now which will give me just over 2 months doing that then start dieting in July which is when I will go back "on" for the show, abs here we come
> 
> I've heard you need to moisturise certain areas before the tan goes on, would be a terrible shame if you mucked it up and had to scrub it off in the shower and start again :whistling:


Yeah I can imagine, a real good boost at this stage, and starting prep at a better point will defo help prep I reckon. Unaware?! Yeah right!! :lol:

Oh yes, moisturising is key, certain areas need special attention but oil is good for that anyway.  I reckon after a few botched attempts and showers, I'm sure I'll crack it.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Didn't think you were mate just maybe the wording. Water will always be there when on cycle and not prepping but I felt like I looked reasonably dry for an off season tbh, everyone has their own opinion though


Hardly bloated mate - no moon face, abs/serratus still visible, veins still present. Great shape for offseason and I'll massage any ego when I feel it's justified!


----------



## shaunmac

Chelsea said:


> Didn't think you were mate just maybe the wording. Water will always be there when on cycle and not prepping but I felt like I looked reasonably dry for an off season tbh, everyone has their own opinion though


Tbh I haven't checked the thread for pics in a while, and the last time I remember looking I think you were very close to your previous contest, so it's probably just because I've not been here in a while lol

Still look fvcking mint! Haha


----------



## Chelsea

aqualung said:


> i dont read many journals , but thought i would take a look at yours this morning when i saw it on the fast post list..
> 
> ...bloody hell , from when you started it last year to the photos on the previous page to say you have put some lean mass on is an understatement and you are not holding much water either , it shows what hard work can do.


Cheers mate always nice when other people can see the change  my training has definitely come on leaps and bounds since I joined a proper bb gym last August so that has helped massively but also my diet has been cleaner yet with more calories so the progress has really motored along 

Staying lean was key for me as I knew the leaner I was in the off season the easier the prep.

Thanks again mate :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yeah I can imagine, a real good boost at this stage, and starting prep at a better point will defo help prep I reckon. Unaware?! Yeah right!! :lol:
> 
> Oh yes, moisturising is key, certain areas need special attention but oil is good for that anyway.  I reckon after a few botched attempts and showers, I'm sure I'll crack it.


Prep will be so much better, I reckon i'll have full faint abs 4 weeks in.....you're welcome to come check them for me 

Practice makes perfect so they say.......better start practicing sooner rather than later :whistling:



shaunmac said:


> Tbh I haven't checked the thread for pics in a while, and the last time I remember looking I think you were very close to your previous contest, so it's probably just because I've not been here in a while lol
> 
> Still look fvcking mint! Haha


Hahaha that's probably why mate, my face comes in so much during prep I look like a different person :lol:


----------



## 39005

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate always nice when other people can see the change  my training has definitely come on leaps and bounds since I joined a proper bb gym last August so that has helped massively but also my diet has been cleaner yet with more calories so the progress has really motored along
> 
> Staying lean was key for me as I knew the leaner I was in the off season the easier the prep.
> 
> Thanks again mate :beer:


i agree with alan mate, you are hardly holding any water at all for off season looking at those shots and it shows how much work you have put in for the size gain, good luck with any comps this year.


----------



## johnnya

Mate the pugs post so looked back through the pics as I'd never been in here before we'll done mate esp back pics (no ****) great shape .


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Prep will be so much better, I reckon i'll have full faint abs 4 weeks in.....you're welcome to come check them for me
> 
> Practice makes perfect so they say.......better start practicing sooner rather than later :whistling:
> 
> Hahaha that's probably why mate, my face comes in so much during prep I look like a different person :lol:


You'll be raring to go when you start prep, and with that mindset which in itself helps, you'll smash it. :thumb:

Exactly. Told you, me, my oil and my step ladder are ready and waiting!


----------



## Chelsea

aqualung said:


> i agree with alan mate, you are hardly holding any water at all for off season looking at those shots and it shows how much work you have put in for the size gain, good luck with any comps this year.


Thanks mate, exactly what I was thinking, it was key for me not to use off season as an excuse to be bloated etc so im pleased it shows  should be doing the Stars in November but I will create a new journal for that prep.



johnnya said:


> Mate the pugs post so looked back through the pics as I'd never been in here before we'll done mate esp back pics (no ****) great shape .


Cheers mate :beer: hopefully like they say, "shows are won from the rear" so hoping for another winners trophy.



Keeks said:


> You'll be raring to go when you start prep, and with that mindset which in itself helps, you'll smash it. :thumb:
> 
> Exactly. Told you, me, my oil and my step ladder are ready and waiting!


Definitely, would hate to be in a position where I was worried about getting in condition because I had put on too much blubber so it will be very positive this prep and cardio will be easier as I have the dog with me which will be nice 

Practice session at bodypower then?


----------



## TELBOR

shaunmac said:


> Looking good in the pics, quite bloated, are you holding some water?
> 
> Vein on your delt looks awesome!


I thought he was pregnant tbh mate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I thought he was pregnant tbh mate :lol:


Mrs Roblet is the father :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Mrs Roblet is the father :lol:


Wouldn't surprise me if you have a vagina and a womb tbh

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if you have a vagina and a womb tbh
> 
> :lol:


I hide my AAS in both, its really handy for international flights :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

respectings to you philip, you look quality! your vein in your right delt has always annoyed me tho, just stares you right in the face.

Is your contest in october?


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> respectings to you philip, you look quality! your vein in your right delt has always annoyed me tho, just stares you right in the face.
> 
> Is your contest in october?


Hahaha why does it annoy you? Is it because its the same size as your arm :lol:

November mate.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha why does it annoy you? Is it because its the same size as your arm :lol:
> 
> November mate.


Most probably haha!

How long is your prep going to be? I'm gonna write it all down so when i come to cutting im just gonna follow your prepping cycle  ill accredit your name to my before and after pictures also!


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Most probably haha!
> 
> How long is your prep going to be? I'm gonna write it all down so when i come to cutting im just gonna follow your prepping cycle  ill accredit your name to my before and after pictures also!


Hahahaha! Starting in July but going on holiday for 2 weeks in Aug hence the early start so back on it when I get back.

Damn right I get the credit......will most likely kill you as a normal man might not be able to handle it


----------



## RACK

Looking sickeningly good as always mate, if I wasn't better looking than you'I'd be well pi55ed off


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night:

*Incline Press:*

110kg x 12

120kg x 10

130kg x 8 

*Flat Barbell Press:*

100kg x 12 x 3 sets

*Incline Flye's:*

25kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 10 - all super slow with emphasis on form.

*Hammer Incline Press:*

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 10 - think this is a pb

*Bodyweight Dips:*

3 sets x 12 reps slow and controlled.

As predicted I got cramp all night so im knackered today which is annoying, really need to do something about the cramp so any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Chelsea

RACK said:


> Looking sickeningly good as always mate, if I wasn't better looking than you'I'd be well pi55ed off


 :lol: hahahahahahaha! That cracked me up :lol: good joke mate


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Definitely, would hate to be in a position where I was worried about getting in condition because I had put on too much blubber so it will be very positive this prep and cardio will be easier as I have the dog with me which will be nice
> 
> Practice session at bodypower then?


Yeah great position to be in now and over the next few months. Exciting!

Ha ha, I'll have to think about that. :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Wtf!! You actually went and researched it. Lmao. Funny as fuk.


Hahaha I was curious! I've also ordered 8!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> You asked for it.... Try not to leave too much fanny batter in your pants looking at these
> 
> Everyone else can enjoy too
> 
> View attachment 149908
> View attachment 149909
> View attachment 149910
> View attachment 149911
> View attachment 149912
> View attachment 149913
> View attachment 149914
> View attachment 149915
> View attachment 149916
> View attachment 149917
> View attachment 149918
> View attachment 149919
> View attachment 149920
> View attachment 149921
> View attachment 149922
> View attachment 149923
> View attachment 149924


Looking class mate! Huge!

Your head reminds me of someone and when I remember I will tell you!


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> As predicted I got cramp all night so im knackered today which is annoying, really need to do something about the cramp so any suggestions welcome.


Although there is no general medical consensus on what causes cramps, there are a couple of theories that seem to be in line with what you are experiencing. once concerns the build up of lactic acid in the muscle and this triggering the cramp. Now I know it may be hard to believe after that excuse for a chest work out, but you may have a small build up of lactic acid in your pecs. the other one is an electrolyte imbalance - typically sodium rather than potassium as everyone normally assumes.

On the lactic acid build up there are some things you can do to help alleviate this. If you ever watch top flight swimmers or cyclists, once they have finished a race where they go flat out, they are either straight into a cool-down pool or on a stationary bike, normally drinking a load of water just before for swimmers or during for the cyclists. This exercise is actually to flush the lactic acid out. So it may be worth while, running some stretches afterwards, load of water, and perhaps even some really easy seated flat flyes (you know the straight arm pec dec - I hate the normal ones with a passion - shouldn't be in a gym - the potential shoulder damage from one of them is huge - anyway I digress), really light weight, I mean a zero strain weight, and run out maybe 3 sets of 20,. Pick a weight where you know the last one will be as easy as the first. Just get the blood pumping and see if it will flush.

the other is to hit the electrolytes about an hour before bed after a chest session. Dioralyte tastes foul, even the black current one - like salty ribena - but will get the sodium back in.

there are another couple of options too. Given the density of muscle you have in your pecs, a condition called hypoxia (low oxygen levels) can also trigger cramps. I wonder if the blood flow is not good enough to supply all the muscle after a big (well for you) chest session. In this case Taurine may help - 3 g just after the workout, to increase the blood flow. This may also help with the flushing of lactic acid.

Unfortunately cramp is not straightforward, and there are a lot of causes (one of which is being pregnant :lol: ) so it may be try a few and see if one, or a combination of a couple work for you.

Good Luck mate, let me know if you crack it. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Looking class mate! Huge!
> 
> Your head reminds me of someone and when I remember I will tell you!


Mr. Potato head


----------



## DiggyV

R0BLET said:


> Mr. Potato head


John Merrick?


----------



## TELBOR

DiggyV said:


> John Merrick?


PMSL I don't even need to click that to see him.

Brilliant mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

R0BLET said:


> PMSL I don't even need to click that to see him.
> 
> Brilliant mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yeah great position to be in now and over the next few months. Exciting!
> 
> Ha ha, I'll have to think about that. :whistling:


Im thinking about it right now 



liam0810 said:


> Looking class mate! Huge!
> 
> Your head reminds me of someone and when I remember I will tell you!


Hahahahaha thanks mate, I know my head is as tonk as my chest, god knows how mum pushed me out!!



DiggyV said:


> Although there is no general medical consensus on what causes cramps, there are a couple of theories that seem to be in line with what you are experiencing. once concerns the build up of lactic acid in the muscle and this triggering the cramp. Now I know it may be hard to believe after that excuse for a chest work out, but you may have a small build up of lactic acid in your pecs. the other one is an electrolyte imbalance - typically sodium rather than potassium as everyone normally assumes.
> 
> On the lactic acid build up there are some things you can do to help alleviate this. If you ever watch top flight swimmers or cyclists, once they have finished a race where they go flat out, they are either straight into a cool-down pool or on a stationary bike, normally drinking a load of water just before for swimmers or during for the cyclists. This exercise is actually to flush the lactic acid out. So it may be worth while, running some stretches afterwards, load of water, and perhaps even some really easy seated flat flyes (you know the straight arm pec dec - I hate the normal ones with a passion - shouldn't be in a gym - the potential shoulder damage from one of them is huge - anyway I digress), really light weight, I mean a zero strain weight, and run out maybe 3 sets of 20,. Pick a weight where you know the last one will be as easy as the first. Just get the blood pumping and see if it will flush.
> 
> the other is to hit the electrolytes about an hour before bed after a chest session. Dioralyte tastes foul, even the black current one - like salty ribena - but will get the sodium back in.
> 
> there are another couple of options too. Given the density of muscle you have in your pecs, a condition called hypoxia (low oxygen levels) can also trigger cramps. I wonder if the blood flow is not good enough to supply all the muscle after a big (well for you) chest session. In this case Taurine may help - 3 g just after the workout, to increase the blood flow. This may also help with the flushing of lactic acid.
> 
> Unfortunately cramp is not straightforward, and there are a lot of causes (one of which is being pregnant :lol: ) so it may be try a few and see if one, or a combination of a couple work for you.
> 
> Good Luck mate, let me know if you crack it. :thumb:


Awesome mate, apart from the ridicule of my chest session that would most likely put an old man like you in hospital for a few days on a saline drip and morphine :lol:

I have a pre and intra workout drink and the intra one contains this plus I add maltodextrin in there too:



Damn right the density in my muscles could be the problem, im actually so dense that I sink in swimming pools its a very real and annoying issue, im sure you float fine 

Not sure im pregnant either so im thinking maybe the machine flye's and some stretching afterwards to try next week as nutritionally I think im ok apart from potassium, rarely eat fruit at all!



R0BLET said:


> Mr. Potato head





DiggyV said:


> John Merrick?


Both of you are so close to being negged and reported, just remember that head size is directly linked to brain size....that's science.......don't google it just take my word for it honest


----------



## Keeks

I used to get bad cramps and potassium worked wonders. Used to cramp badly in my calves, especially when practicing posing in my heels, so also started stretching before and after, again cramps eased a lot.


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> I have a pre and intra workout drink and the intra one contains this plus I add maltodextrin in there too:
> 
> View attachment 149952
> 
> 
> Damn right the density in my muscles could be the problem, im actually so dense that I sink in swimming pools its a very real and annoying issue, im sure you float fine
> 
> Not sure im pregnant either so im thinking maybe the machine flye's and some stretching afterwards to try next week as nutritionally I think im ok apart from potassium, rarely eat fruit at all!


The Intra is fine then.

lots of water as well mate to get the old flush through working.

The issue is more likely to be sodium than potassium. Potassium if often wrongly assumed to be the culprit, where it is actually the sodium / potassium balance that will be out. Adding more potassium may well cause your body to grab more sodium from wherever it can - normally Tesco's - in order to balance out, but sodium is the electrolyte that most likely triggers it from more recent research.


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> The Intra is fine then.
> 
> lots of water as well mate to get the old flush through working.
> 
> The issue is more likely to be sodium than potassium. Potassium if often wrongly assumed to be the culprit, where it is actually the sodium / potassium balance that will be out. Adding more potassium may well cause your body to grab more sodium from wherever it can - normally Tesco's - in order to balance out, but sodium is the electrolyte that most likely triggers it from more recent research.


Always drink plenty of water mate and have at least 3g vit c a day too. Whats best for sodium then? I suppose when I look at my diet sodium is always very low due to eating clean the whole time, only time I do get it is when we have take out tbh or buy a ready meal from Tesco.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I used to get bad cramps and potassium worked wonders. Used to cramp badly in my calves, especially when practicing posing in my heels, so also started stretching before and after, again cramps eased a lot.


You got any pics of this stretching? In particular ive forgotten how to touch my toes whilst naked, that would be a great help, maybe an instructional video 

In all seriousness I need to stretch out everything really, I literally never stretch and I used to be able to do the splits!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> You got any pics of this stretching? In particular ive forgotten how to touch my toes whilst naked, that would be a great help, maybe an instructional video
> 
> In all seriousness I need to stretch out everything really, I literally never stretch and I used to be able to do the splits!


 :lol: I'll show you how to stretch.


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Always drink plenty of water mate and have at least 3g vit c a day too. Whats best for sodium then? I suppose when I look at my diet sodium is always very low due to eating clean the whole time, only time I do get it is when we have take out tbh or buy a ready meal from Tesco.


Soy sauce is an easy option mate on your rice. Its basically water and salt with some flavours. If dietary sodium is low then it may be the reason. Do you get other cramps? Need to be careful with it obviously closer to the show as it can play havoc with water.


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> You got any pics of this stretching? In particular ive forgotten how to touch my toes whilst naked, that would be a great help, maybe an instructional video
> 
> In all seriousness I need to stretch out everything really, I literally never stretch and I used to be able to do the splits!





Keeks said:


> :lol: I'll show you how to stretch.


Get a room you two FFS. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: I'll show you how to stretch.


 :drool:



DiggyV said:


> Soy sauce is an easy option mate on your rice. Its basically water and salt with some flavours. If dietary sodium is low then it may be the reason. Do you get other cramps? Need to be careful with it obviously closer to the show as it can play havoc with water.


Yea? Not sure ive ever tried it but im willing. Most likely the reason mate, chest cramps seems to be worst, I sometimes get it in my triceps and in fact now I think of it really bad cramps in my lats after back and reasonable cramp in legs sometimes.

Yea wouldn't risk sodium manipulation around comp but now would be fine, anything to alleviate the savageness of chest and lat cramp!!



DiggyV said:


> Get a room you two FFS. :lol:


We're looking into it :lol: none seem to have a sex swing and rubber sheets though!


----------



## Keeks

DiggyV said:


> Get a room you two FFS. :lol:


 :lol: 



Chelsea said:


> :drool:
> 
> Yea? Not sure ive ever tried it but im willing. Most likely the reason mate, chest cramps seems to be worst, I sometimes get it in my triceps and in fact now I think of it really bad cramps in my lats after back and reasonable cramp in legs sometimes.
> 
> Yea wouldn't risk sodium manipulation around comp but now would be fine, anything to alleviate the savageness of chest and lat cramp!!
> 
> We're looking into it :lol: none seem to have a sex swing and rubber sheets though!


Yep, real shame but I'm sure we can work around it. :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Always drink plenty of water mate and have at least 3g vit c a day too. Whats best for sodium then? I suppose when I look at my diet sodium is always very low due to eating clean the whole time, only time I do get it is when we have take out tbh or buy a ready meal from Tesco.


Hahahahaha low sodium?

Nearly every meal you post up is full of sodium lol

Just because your not adding salt dnt make it low sodium lol

At least all the food pics I see id assume had sodium in them


----------



## big_jim_87

Impressed with last pics by the way


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Hahahahaha low sodium?
> 
> Nearly every meal you post up is full of sodium lol
> 
> Just because your not adding salt dnt make it low sodium lol
> 
> At least all the food pics I see id assume had sodium in them


Plus all the cum he drinks at the weekends :lol:


----------



## Robbie789

Foam rolling post workout has always helped to prevent cramps after training legs, never tried foam rolling my pecs though lol


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yep, real shame but I'm sure we can work around it. :lol:


We'll have to, maybe build our own swing, Rob knows im handy when it comes to DIY :lol:



big_jim_87 said:


> Hahahahaha low sodium?
> 
> Nearly every meal you post up is full of sodium lol
> 
> Just because your not adding salt dnt make it low sodium lol
> 
> At least all the food pics I see id assume had sodium in them


Full of sodium? Don't think so mate, like Monday was chicken breast with seasoning and some breadcrumbs and white rice for 4 meals, hardly any sodium at all, granted some days like I said when I have a ready meal or get take out there will be plenty in there but I think sodium stays pretty low most days.



big_jim_87 said:


> Impressed with last pics by the way


Thanks though mate :beer: actually feel like im making a lot of progress.



R0BLET said:


> Plus all the cum he drinks at the weekends :lol:


I was told it was the most bioavailable source so I snowball it straight from @Keeks axe wound


----------



## Chelsea

robdobbie said:


> Foam rolling post workout has always helped to prevent cramps after training legs, never tried foam rolling my pecs though lol


Yea foam rolling pecs might be tough and awkward as fck! Might be easier to do deep stretching at the end.


----------



## liam0810

DiggyV said:


> Soy sauce is an easy option mate on your rice. Its basically water and salt with some flavours. If dietary sodium is low then it may be the reason. Do you get other cramps? Need to be careful with it obviously closer to the show as it can play havoc with water.


Or this stuff which i love


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Or this stuff which i love
> 
> View attachment 149981


Looks interesting, does it taste nice and is it just something you add to the cooking or add once its cooked?


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Looks interesting, does it taste nice and is it just something you add to the cooking or add once its cooked?


i use it when cooking and afterwards like on my rice or pasta or just food in general


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> i use it when cooking and afterwards like on my rice or pasta or just food in general


I'm assuming it isn't diet friendly?!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm assuming it isn't diet friendly?!


yeah its fine mate this is whats in it

Vegetable Protein,Biologically Hydrolysed (Water, Wheat Protein, Salt) ,Water ,Flavourings ,Flavour Enhancer (Monosodium Glutamate, Disodium Inosinate) ,Salt ,Sugar


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, legs are heaps better, had comments on them and how strong they are too so hopefully the package I bring is far superior to the last outing and leaner too.
> 
> Definitely pushing the food in, just had a spag bol  11:40pm haha.
> 
> Thanks madam  look even better when I'm leaner, just will need someone to tan me.....
> 
> Haha don't be jelly of my massive physique and dashing good looks now
> 
> Mmmm I love my ego being stroked and the other thing Keels strokes
> 
> You know me too well, my head is even bigger now but in all seriousness this has given me the impetus to stick to the stars and compete! *Will get leg shots up tomoz hopefully*.
> 
> All those 50kg dumbell presses have paid off haha.


Did I miss these?? :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> We'll have to, maybe build our own swing, Rob knows im handy when it comes to DIY :lol:
> 
> Full of sodium? Don't think so mate, like Monday was chicken breast with seasoning and some breadcrumbs and white rice for 4 meals, hardly any sodium at all, granted some days like I said when I have a ready meal or get take out there will be plenty in there but I think sodium stays pretty low most days.
> 
> Thanks though mate :beer: actually feel like im making a lot of progress.
> 
> I was told it was the most bioavailable source so I snowball it straight from @Keeks axe wound


I'll bring tools, I'm not bad at a bit of DIY. :tongue:

Such a way with words. :sneaky2:


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> Did I miss these?? :whistling:


I may have been absolutely ruined from the leg session and fell asleep completely upright on sofa watching Madrid smash Bayern haha!



Keeks said:


> I'll bring tools, I'm not bad at a bit of DIY. :tongue:
> 
> Such a way with words. :sneaky2:


Perfect coz really im useless, mum asked me to ft a new bulb for her light and I ended up breaking the light hahahaha! Anything fiddly makes me break it haha.

You can do DIY......but i'll do the drilling :whistling:

You love my outlandish vocab


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I may have been absolutely ruined from the leg session and fell asleep completely upright on sofa watching Madrid smash Bayern haha!
> 
> Perfect coz really im useless, mum asked me to ft a new bulb for her light and I ended up breaking the light hahahaha! Anything fiddly makes me break it haha.
> 
> You can do DIY......but i'll do the drilling :whistling:
> 
> You love my outlandish vocab


 mg: You break fiddly things?! I'm off!

Ha ha, to be fair that's an achievement to break a light changing a bulb. :lol:

Oh yes I love your axe wound talk. :sneaky2:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: You break fiddly things?! I'm off!
> 
> Ha ha, to be fair that's an achievement to break a light changing a bulb. :lol:
> 
> Oh yes I love your axe wound talk. :sneaky2:


Hahaha only fiddly metal things so unless its pierced you should be fine :lol:

I know, both mum and I had a good laugh, had to get my mate round to fix it :lol:

Luckily its not a bearded axe wound they're not as nice


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha only fiddly metal things so unless its pierced you should be fine :lol:
> 
> I know, both mum and I had a good laugh, had to get my mate round to fix it :lol:
> 
> Luckily its not a bearded axe wound they're not as nice


You tool, thoughts of sticky Vicky and a light bulb trick now springs to mind. :lol:

:lol: Seriously quit with the axe wound!


----------



## DiggyV

liam0810 said:


> Or this stuff which i love
> 
> View attachment 149981


Great stuff this Liam. Often comes in a little squarish bottle with a label that is mostly yellow with some red on it. My Tescos stocks it. :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

DiggyV said:


> Great stuff this Liam. Often comes in a little squarish bottle with a label that is mostly yellow with some red on it. My Tescos stocks it. :thumb:


thats the stuff! i've got 2 bottles at work and 2 at home, just so that i never run out!


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night which has resulted in some pretty serious doms already went like this:

*Standing Calf Raise:*

12 plates x 12

15 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

17 plates x 12

18 plates x 12

*Seated Calf Raise:*

45kg x 12 x 4 sets slow controlled and full stretch at the bottom.

*Incline Calf Raise:*

50kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12 - all sets held for a sickening stretch at the bottom which I feels works best on this, its awesome.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12 - last couple not all the way up and used momentum a bit.

*Single Leg Hammys:*

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12 - prob slightly too have as had to jerk a little to get up but real control on negative.

*Hack Squat:*

Bodyweight x 15

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

130kg x 12  couple rest pauses towards the end but form is always a very slow negative and full extension to straight legs.

*Leg Press:*

250kg x 15 - usually only manage 12 

300kg x 12

350kg x 12 - most ive done in a long time.

*Leg Extensions:*

105kg x 12 x 3 sets - this was absolutely horrendous could barely do the 11th and 12th reps on each of the last 2 sets.

Finished with 25 constant reps on 56kg, almost killed me and was left on my knees after this set!

Great session, as I said above legs are sore all round already and I was absolutely exhausted when I got home, managed 2 meals though which was good and jammed a bit of chocolate in there as well just for extra cals haha.

Legs really responding well and I am just loving the hack squat, massive favourite by a country mile, all my reps are done with a narrow stance toes straight forward and the quad activation feels awesome as opposed to wide stance toes pointing out, get nothing from that really apart from just moving a weight.

Hyge arrived yesterday too so just as my last vial finished, perfect timing  200iu all stocked up haha.


----------



## Suprakill4

Where are the heavy sets on leg press mate? Sure last time I looked you was doing much more than 350 but post says most you've done in a long time?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Where are the heavy sets on leg press mate? Sure last time I looked you was doing much more than 350 but post says most you've done in a long time?


When I was doing heavier ones I was doing quads at the start of the session mate, now I do calves and hammies first so weight drops a little bit although its picking back up, might start on 300kg next week and hope to get 15 slow and controlled reps.


----------



## Chelsea

I'm pretty sure this is what @DiggyV meant by getting in more sodium to avoid cramp.

Large Dominos pizza yesterday, left overs today 



No cramp at all mate...... Amazing


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> I'm pretty sure this is what @DiggyV meant by getting in more sodium to avoid cramp.
> 
> Large Dominos pizza yesterday, left overs today
> 
> View attachment 150143
> 
> 
> No cramp at all mate...... Amazing


told you, you fat fcuk! :lol: see what happens when you listen to the doctor, you get better.


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> told you, you fat fcuk! :lol: see what happens when you listen to the doctor, you get better.


The only way you could be compared to a doctor is if it was that weird looking gay one from Embarassing Bodies :lol:

I might just have one of these for every post workout meal now


----------



## johnnya

Chelsea said:


> I'm pretty sure this is what @DiggyV meant by getting in more sodium to avoid cramp.
> 
> Large Dominos pizza yesterday, left overs today
> 
> View attachment 150143
> 
> 
> No cramp at all mate...... Amazing


Jammy git....fish and Brown rice for me, I don't like fish or Brown fooking rice


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> The only way you could be compared to a doctor is if it was that weird looking gay one from Embarassing Bodies :lol:
> 
> I might just have one of these for every post workout meal now


there's a special word for people like you ...

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

johnnya said:


> Jammy git....fish and Brown rice for me, I don't like fish or Brown fooking rice


 :lol: that cracked me up, does it help if I tell you it tasted amazing! 



DiggyV said:


> there's a special word for people like you ...
> 
> :lol:


Amazing? Brilliant? Superb? Massive? Arnie-like? WhiteRonnie?


----------



## sean 162

Lol your ego is larger than ur pecs! Gta love it tho


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Lol your ego is larger than ur pecs! Gta love it tho


This is correct, both very much in the massive category but at differing heights :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Amazing? Brilliant? Superb? Massive? Arnie-like? WhiteRonnie?


hmmm, the word I was thinking of had less letters in it... :lol:

This is the only white ronnie I can think of, is this your aspiration then?


----------



## DiggyV

DiggyV said:


> hmmm, the word I was thinking of had less letters in it... :lol:
> 
> This is the only white ronnie I can think of, is this your aspiration then?
> 
> View attachment 150158


Look even Wikipedia has an article on you

Cnut the Great

PMSL

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> hmmm, the word I was thinking of had less letters in it... :lol:
> 
> This is the only white ronnie I can think of, is this your aspiration then?
> 
> View attachment 150158


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mr Wood is a bit of a legend so i assume your calling me one too 



DiggyV said:


> Look even Wikipedia has an article on you
> 
> Cnut the Great
> 
> PMSL
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hahaha! At least Cnut the Great was Great and he was a King.......i'll take that :lol:

I found something for you to consider in a few years mate, just remember to enter yourself (that sounded weirdly sexual)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oldest_man

:lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mr Wood is a bit of a legend so i assume your calling me one too
> 
> Hahaha! At least Cnut the Great was Great and he was a King.......i'll take that :lol:
> 
> I found something for you to consider in a few years mate, just remember to enter yourself (that sounded weirdly sexual)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oldest_man
> 
> :lol:


leg-end perhaps :lol:

What do you mean a few years! Those people are so young, I'll need to get onto Wikipedia to amend that entry straight away.


----------



## Chelsea

I'm pretty certain this is an awesome breakfast 

Swede mash, broccoli, potato croquettes and salmon.


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> I'm pretty certain this is an awesome breakfast
> 
> Swede mash, broccoli, potato croquettes and salmon.
> 
> View attachment 150222


It would be if it didn't have broccoli, swede and had gravy on it


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> It would be if it didn't have broccoli, swede and had gravy on it


You're so northern!!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> You're so northern!!


Why thank you xxxx


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Why thank you xxxx


It's not a good thing :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Good seeing u again big lad! Let us know if u switch training up this week.

And well done for keeping the surprise going!! Haha... sharpys face was a picture


----------



## grant hunter

The three of you are absolute units.


----------



## TELBOR

grant hunter said:


> The three of you are absalute cùnts.


I agree mate


----------



## grant hunter

R0BLET said:


> I agree mate


Your a penis lol i bottled it there an thought I had made a cû?t out of myself


----------



## NorthernSoul

Phil your backs huge lol. Didn't know it got so big!


----------



## DiggyV

Juic3Up said:


> Phil your backs huge lol. Didn't know it got so big!


Nah mate, its Claire's camera its got a distortion lens on it, so it doesn't bruise his ego. Mind you that would take some doing. :lol:

Seriously though - looking good big man... :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

It's a shame phil is so dog ugly cos he would be the complete package otherwise (apart from his Ethiopians, baby legs) Nevermind mate. Pmsl.

Just kidding mate. Looking biggest you ever have by far. Backs insane.


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol dnt look like the same guy from the rear to the front...

Rear is a massive strength!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 150328
> 
> 
> View attachment 150329
> 
> 
> View attachment 150330
> 
> 
> Good seeing u again big lad! Let us know if u switch training up this week.
> 
> And well done for keeping the surprise going!! Haha... sharpys face was a picture
> 
> View attachment 150332


Haha quality pic of us  was wicked seeing you and Will again, @Sharpy76's face was a picture.... Defo wasn't the Mona Lisa though the ugly fcker :lol:

Well done on the 120kg dead lift, by the looks of Shapy's chest you dead lifted more than he can bench :lol:



grant hunter said:


> The three of you are absolute units.


Haha good pic isn't it! Some serious muscle goin on there, obviously biggest from left to right :lol:



Juic3Up said:


> Phil your backs huge lol. Didn't know it got so big!


Haha thanks dude, always responded really well to training but with the new equipment at the gym it's grown sh1t loads and I love training it.



DiggyV said:


> Nah mate, its Claire's camera its got a distortion lens on it, so it doesn't bruise his ego. Mind you that would take some doing. :lol:
> 
> Seriously though - looking good big man... :thumb:


Bruise my ego? Not a chance that sh1t is invincible!!

Cheers old man  we'll train soon.... Maybe back and I'll show you how to grow wings (old wings for you) 



Suprakill4 said:


> It's a shame phil is so dog ugly cos he would be the complete package otherwise (apart from his Ethiopians, baby legs) Nevermind mate. Pmsl.
> 
> Just kidding mate. Looking biggest you ever have by far. Backs insane.


Hahahaha Armani phoned me after my pics went viral but I said I didn't wanna put the other models to shame 

Thanks mate, legs still need to work, mainly hams but it's getting there, love that I've stayed leaner this off season.



big_jim_87 said:


> Lol dnt look like the same guy from the rear to the front...
> 
> Rear is a massive strength!


 :lol: yea right, just fckin massive front side and rear but I agree my back is a definite strong point, if there is an eclipse this week it's coz I hit the lat spread outside in the sun


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Haha quality pic of us  was wicked seeing you and Will again, @Shapy76's face was a picture.... Defo wasn't the Mona Lisa though the ugly fcker :lol:
> 
> Well done on the 120kg dead lift, by the looks of Shapy's chest you dead lifted more than he can bench :lol:
> 
> D


If you're gonna mention and insult me, at least get my name right you dumb fvck. Tbf, you ain't the sharpest tool in the shed, all brawn no brain....

PROPER cvnt


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> If you're gonna mention and insult me, at least get my name right you dumb fvck. Tbf, you ain't the sharpest tool in the shed, all brawn no brain....
> 
> PROPER cvnt


Shapy :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> If you're gonna mention and insult me, at least get my name right you dumb fvck. Tbf, you ain't the sharpest tool in the shed, all brawn no brain....
> 
> PROPER cvnt


Edited you complete **** 



R0BLET said:


> Shapy :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

So as you all know myself, @Bad Alan, @RXQueenie went to train with the ugly fcker @Sharpy76 I'm not gonna lie as I was driving through I had to take a few snaps of what seemed to be some sort of pikee town that Sharpy lives in.....

There is nothing happy about this cafe!



And I found where Sharpy gets his his weekly shop, believe it or not this is basically next to the gym!!



Surprised I got out of there alive, in fact....... I raced home just in case :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Gotta add this pic from Sunday too


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> So as you all know myself, @Bad Alan, @RXQueenie went to train with the ugly fcker @Sharpy76 I'm not gonna lie as I was driving through I had to take a few snaps of what seemed to be some sort of pikee town that Sharpy lives in.....
> 
> There is nothing happy about this cafe!
> 
> View attachment 150390
> 
> 
> And I found where Sharpy gets his his weekly shop, believe it or not this is basically next to the gym!!
> 
> View attachment 150391
> 
> 
> Surprised I got out of there alive, in fact....... I raced home just in case :lol:
> 
> View attachment 150392


That's a massage parlour and not a cafe mate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> That's a massage parlour and not a cafe mate :lol:


FFS i could have done with a massage after the session 

Banana massage


----------



## GetSuperBig

Chelsea said:


> FFS i could have done with a massage after the session
> 
> Looking massive mate!
> 
> You feeling the hyge is worth the money atm?
> 
> Banana massage


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> FFS i could have done with a massage after the session
> 
> Banana massage


Forget the banana, I could've loaned you my water bottle.

That would've opened you right up


----------



## Chelsea

GetSuperBig said:


> You feeling the hyge is worth the money atm?


Definitely mate, im leaner than i was and i have changed nothing in terms of diet and i haven't jabbed anything for 3 weeks plus. Still early days but im rating it so far and that's only 4iu before bed each night.



Sharpy76 said:


> Forget the banana, I could've loaned you my water bottle.
> 
> That would've opened you right up


That water bottle was ridiculous and the fact that the Amino Go is bright pink when mixed made it look all the more ridiculous!

If you bottled me with that id be lying next to Michael Schumacher right now :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

So the workout with Sharpy and Bad Alan on Sunday was basically my standard arms workout but FCK ME the doms are horrific!

*Rope Pull Downs:*

Worked up to 3rd set which i think was 95kg (full stack) and did 12 of those with Will's help on the last few.

*Plate Loaded Dips:*

80kg or 100kg cant remember if they were 25kg plates or 20kg x 12

+10kg a side x 12

+2.5kg a side thanks to Will :lol:

*Dumbell Overhead Tricep Extension:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

*Single Arm Reverse Pull Down:*

Think i worked up to 35kg x 12

*Reverse Pull Downs superset with Overhand Push Downs:*

Final set was 85kg i think 

*EZ Curls:*

20kg a side x 12

25kg x a side x 10

27.5kg a side x 10

*Hammer Curls:*

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 12 then x 10 for final set.

*Incline Dumbell Curls:*

12.5kg x 12 x 3 sets

*Machine Preachers superset with Cable reverse curls:*

Fck knows what weight but the reverse curls were heavier than Will and Sharpy 

DOMS are horrendous, my tri's were fcked after the rope pull downs which was the 1st exercise! They were sore already just leaving the gym, it was like instant doms!#

Wicked session though and training with people who take it so seriously makes a huge difference and really does make you push it that bit further even if i did that just to make Lee look like a large armed girl


----------



## Cronus

Looking awesome mate, got some bloody strong triceps


----------



## Chelsea

Cronus said:


> Looking awesome mate, got some bloody strong triceps


Cheers mate


----------



## Dark sim

Chelsea said:


> So the workout with Sharpy and Bad Alan on Sunday was basically my standard arms workout but FCK ME the doms are horrific!
> 
> *Rope Pull Downs:*
> 
> Worked up to 3rd set which i think was 95kg (full stack) and did 12 of those with Will's help on the last few.
> 
> *Plate Loaded Dips:*
> 
> 80kg or 100kg cant remember if they were 25kg plates or 20kg x 12
> 
> +10kg a side x 12
> 
> +2.5kg a side thanks to Will :lol:
> 
> *Dumbell Overhead Tricep Extension:*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> *Single Arm Reverse Pull Down:*
> 
> Think i worked up to 35kg x 12
> 
> *Reverse Pull Downs superset with Overhand Push Downs:*
> 
> Final set was 85kg i think
> 
> *EZ Curls:*
> 
> 20kg a side x 12
> 
> 25kg x a side x 10
> 
> 27.5kg a side x 10
> 
> *Hammer Curls:*
> 
> 17.5kg x 12
> 
> 20kg x 12 then x 10 for final set.
> 
> *Incline Dumbell Curls:*
> 
> 12.5kg x 12 x 3 sets
> 
> *Machine Preachers superset with Cable reverse curls:*
> 
> Fck knows what weight but the reverse curls were heavier than Will and Sharpy
> 
> DOMS are horrendous, my tri's were fcked after the rope pull downs which was the 1st exercise! They were sore already just leaving the gym, it was like instant doms!#
> 
> Wicked session though and training with people who take it so seriously makes a huge difference and really does make you push it that bit further even if i did that just to make Lee look like a large armed girl


Good session. Nearly as strong as me on arms (just arms!)


----------



## Chelsea

Dark sim said:


> Good session. Nearly as strong as me on arms (just arms!)


Hahaha! Does that mean im stronger on everything else then


----------



## Dark sim

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha! Does that mean im stronger on everything else then


Of course it does :whistling:


----------



## Dark sim

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha! Does that mean im stronger on everything else then


In all seriousness, and I have been watching, albeit from a distance (like a pervie voyeur just not touching myself), but you have packed on some serious muscle, impressed mate :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Dark sim said:


> In all seriousness, and I have been watching, albeit from a distance (like a pervie voyeur just not touching myself), but you have packed on some serious muscle, impressed mate :thumb:


 :lol: You saying im not worth touching yourself over? Luckily @Keeks does plenty of that over my pics 

That a side....cheers for that mate, especially coming from you is a big compliment! Im just hoping i keep as much as possible and my legs have caught up well enough to look like a more proportional package


----------



## TELBOR

Dark sim said:


> In all seriousness, and I have been watching, albeit from a distance (like a pervie voyeur just not touching myself), but you have packed on some serious muscle, impressed mate :thumb:


Agreed.

Proper fat cùnt ain't he


----------



## Dark sim

R0BLET said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Proper fat cùnt ain't he


Its ok mate, I'm still bigger, so I don't feel too bad giving him a compliment.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Proper fat cùnt ain't he


Don't be jelly coz i don't have a belly 



Dark sim said:


> Its ok mate, I'm still bigger, so I don't feel too bad giving him a compliment.


A bigger cnut? Fair play mate its good to be honest


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Don't be jelly coz i don't have a belly


No belly but 5 chins :lol:


----------



## Dark sim

Chelsea said:


> Don't be jelly coz i don't have a belly
> 
> A bigger cnut? Fair play mate its good to be honest


Probably lol. Ego's are probably on par, we'll have to measure one day............. :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> No belly but 5 chins :lol:


They keep my neck warm.



Dark sim said:


> Probably lol. Ego's are probably on par, we'll have to measure one day............. :beer:


Ego's definitely up there.........not sure about measuring cocks though :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> They keep my neck warm.
> 
> Ego's definitely up there.........not sure about measuring cocks though :lol:


Bet he ain't got a double banjo :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Bet he ain't got a double banjo :lol:


 :lol: only real men do.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: only real men do.


Could play guitar hero on your fùcker :lol:


----------



## Dark sim

Chelsea said:


> They keep my neck warm.
> 
> Ego's definitely up there.........not sure about measuring cocks though :lol:


No one mentioned measuring cocks, that's your grossly warped mind at work lol

Always got cock on the mind mate, staring at that mirror too much will do that


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> DOMS are horrendous, my tri's were fcked after the rope pull downs which was the 1st exercise! They were sore already just leaving the gym, it was like instant doms!#
> 
> Wicked session though and training with people who take it so seriously makes a huge difference and really does make you push it that bit further even if i did that just to make Lee look like a large armed girl


Tbf that was a cracking workout, like you said, I had doms almost instantly and it felt gooooood!

Training with you beasts was great and I'd love to be able to it more often. Even if you can't get down, I'll make the effort and come to yours or whatever. Either way, it should be a regular thing I reckon. After all, we're only 45min from one another, fvck me even I live 20mins from Crayford lol

And lol, the ROHM winnys do give me a freakish pump tbf, wish they looked like that all the time

If only I had my free meal the night before, I would've put you to shame:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: You saying im not worth touching yourself over? Luckily @Keeks does plenty of that over my pics
> 
> That a side....cheers for that mate, especially coming from you is a big compliment! Im just hoping i keep as much as possible and my legs have caught up well enough to look like a more proportional package


Damn right I do!  Just a little concerned the pics will stop once you finally do realise that I'm not lying and I am really Kevin, the midget muscle-worshipping troll. h34r:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Could play guitar hero on your fùcker :lol:


I'll sing you kum ba yah when I next play it 



Dark sim said:


> No one mentioned measuring cocks, that's your grossly warped mind at work lol
> 
> Always got cock on the mind mate, staring at that mirror too much will do that


 :lol: this could well be true, probably why I have cnut on the mind so much too :lol:



Sharpy76 said:


> Tbf that was a cracking workout, like you said, I had doms almost instantly and it felt gooooood!
> 
> Training with you beasts was great and I'd love to be able to it more often. Even if you can't get down, I'll make the effort and come to yours or whatever. Either way, it should be a regular thing I reckon. After all, we're only 45min from one another, fvck me even I live 20mins from Crayford lol
> 
> And lol, the ROHM winnys do give me a freakish pump tbf, wish they looked like that all the time
> 
> If only I had my free meal the night before, I would've put you to shame:lol:


45 mins from each other makes me feel on edge, if I saw you in my area I would think that gypo's have moved in to the local park again!! 

Nah mate I agree it must have been wicked for you training with such a beast (me)  but yea doms was savage, its only today for the first time that they haven't hurt!!

Definitely make it a regular thing, im literally still reeling over how fcking good your gym is, you're so lucky (apart from the quantity of mirrors, must be hard to look at your own face so much).

Mate Winny is one of my most favourite compounds to run I love the stuff, joints never hurt (think people dramatize that anyway) and I feel hard as fck (nohomo - unless im looking at myself), pumps are wicked and I feel so strong on it.

Put me to shame? What was this free meal? 8 litres of synthol in your chest and legs :lol:



Keeks said:


> Damn right I do!  Just a little concerned the pics will stop once you finally do realise that I'm not lying and I am really Kevin, the midget muscle-worshipping troll. h34r:


Slightly concerned but as long as Kevin is ok with a strictly receiving basis then we should be ok, can he have a blonde wig too?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Slightly concerned but as long as Kevin is ok with a strictly receiving basis then we should be ok, can he have a blonde wig too? :


He's fine with that, you can play with his winkle at the same time. 

Kevs got a stiffy! :bounce:


----------



## Dagman72

Really have to stop reading your thread when on the train - just cracks me up!!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> He's fine with that, you can play with his winkle at the same time.
> 
> Kevs got a stiffy! :bounce:


This is all great news for 8:28am :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Dagman72 said:


> Really have to stop reading your thread when on the train - just cracks me up!!


Glad to be of service mate, keep reading though, we like to make sure your old boys minds are kept active :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> This is all great news for 8:28am :lol:


You're telling me, massive relief that my winkle hasn't put you off. 

Still stiff! :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You're telling me, massive relief that my winkle hasn't put you off.
> 
> Still stiff! :whistling:


Im sporting a semi so no getting up to get another espresso at work just yet :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Im sporting a semi so no getting up to get another espresso at work just yet :lol:


 :drool: Beauty of a micro penis is you can strut around full rock on and no-ones any the wiser. :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :drool: Beauty of a micro penis is you can strut around full rock on and no-ones any the wiser. :thumb:


I know the feeling......I mean yea that must be good :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I know the feeling......I mean yea that must be good :whistling:


Micro penis sword fight?!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Micro penis sword fight?!


Ahhh there is nothing better than some micro sausage jousting in the morning


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Ahhh there is nothing better than some micro sausage jousting in the morning


Exactly. I'm sure my micro penis is growing even more with all this excitement, wait till you see it! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Exactly. I'm sure my micro penis is growing even more with all this excitement, wait till you see it! :lol:


Hopefully I can see it :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hopefully I can see it :lol:


Course you can, I'll let you touch it too. And if you're really lucky, I'll let you......talk to it, it likes that. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Course you can, I'll let you touch it too. And if you're really lucky, I'll let you......talk to it, it likes that. :lol:


Who doesn't enjoy a bit of lip service :innocent:


----------



## sean 162

Right well this is better that most of the smut sites ive visited recently

:thumbup1: Good work guys :thumb:

Its clear which muscle is being trained today :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Course you can, I'll let you touch it too. And if you're really lucky, I'll let you......talk to it, it likes that. :lol:


He'll bore it to death :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Who doesn't enjoy a bit of lip service :innocent:


Kev does!! :bounce:

Still stiff! :whistling:



R0BLET said:


> He'll bore it to death :lol:


It needs it right now, filthy little s0ds been wide awake all morning, can't do a thing with it. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Kev does!! :bounce:
> 
> Still stiff! :whistling:
> 
> It needs it right now, filthy little s0ds been wide awake all morning, can't do a thing with it. :lol:


Dirty little sod :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Dirty little sod :lol:


I know, nearly as filthy as Chelsea. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I know, nearly as filthy as Chelsea. :lol:


He's all talk, he should have met Kev months ago


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> He's all talk, he should have met Kev months ago


Eh?! :confused1:


----------



## DiggyV

Keeks said:


> Kev does!! :bounce:
> 
> Still stiff! :whistling:
> 
> It needs it right now, filthy little s0ds been wide awake all morning, can't do a thing with it. :lol:


Oh I am sure you can think of something :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

DiggyV said:


> Oh I am sure you can think of something :whistling: :lol:


 :lol: Nah I tried, it's too short to strap it to my leg and it won't keep still, it's got a mind of it's own!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Eh?! :confused1:


Easily confused :lol:

I meant Philip should have drove up North and nailed you..... That better ?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Easily confused :lol:
> 
> I meant Philip should have drove up North and nailed you..... That better ?


Drove up North? Christ they really don't educate you up there do they!! :lol:

I'll nail her harder than Jesus to the cross :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Massive blasphemy aside I've finally done my first cruise shot of test, had these left over so thought id try one:



Always nice when even using an amp snapper, glass still goes fckin everywhere :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Drove up North? Christ they really don't educate you up there do they!! :lol:
> 
> I'll nail her harder than Jesus to the cross :lol:


Sorry, driven


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Massive blasphemy aside I've finally done my first cruise shot of test, had these left over so thought id try one:
> 
> View attachment 150481
> View attachment 150482
> 
> 
> Always nice when even using an amp snapper, glass still goes fckin everywhere :lol:


That's cos you're ham fisted, how on earth can any normal person shatter an amp using an amp snapper, its beyond me it really is. Hang on 'normal person', I think we have the answer - and no I dont mean that you are awesome or god like, really, just before you start... :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> That's cos you're ham fisted, how on earth can any normal person shatter an amp using an amp snapper, its beyond me it really is. Hang on 'normal person', I think we have the answer - and no I dont mean that you are awesome or god like, really, just before you start... :lol:


 :lol: mate I literally don't even know how, im guessing its because im just far too strong 

Don't tell @Keeks im ham fisted.......she'll want to mount one of them and pretend to be the crackling :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Drove up North? Christ they really don't educate you up there do they!! :lol:
> 
> I'll nail her harder than Jesus to the cross :lol:


 mg:



Chelsea said:


> :lol: mate I literally don't even know how, im guessing its because im just far too strong
> 
> Don't tell @Keeks im ham fisted.......she'll want to mount one of them and pretend to be the crackling :lol:


 mg:

Too many thoughts :innocent: too much excitement :devil2:

And drove up north......what's wrong with that?! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg:
> 
> mg:
> 
> Too many thoughts :innocent: too much excitement :devil2:
> 
> And drove up north......what's wrong with that?! :lol:


 :lol: how you have written it there is fine but Rob's horrendous context was not welcome......"should have drove up north" tells me that no only is he tiny and weak but also stupid :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: how you have written it there is fine but Rob's horrendous context was not welcome......"should have drove up north" tells me that no only is he tiny and weak but also stupid :lol:


I accept tiny and weak..... But stupid?


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> :lol: mate I literally don't even know how, im guessing its because im just far too strong
> 
> Don't tell @Keeks im ham fisted.......she'll want to mount one of them and pretend to be the crackling :lol:


You're a bad man, you know ow that right. A bad man. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: how you have written it there is fine but Rob's horrendous context was not welcome......"should have drove up north" tells me that no only is he tiny and weak but also stupid :lol:


Language barrier. :lol: Now get driven up north, Jesus is waiting. :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I accept tiny and weak..... But stupid?


Don't worry you'll get through this, i'll buy you a dictionary for Xmas.



DiggyV said:


> You're a bad man, you know ow that right. A bad man. :lol:


Guilty as charged 



Keeks said:


> Language barrier. :lol: Now get driven up north, Jesus is waiting. :tongue:


He's gonna get whipped worse than the Passion of the Christ :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Language barrier. :lol: Now get driven up north, Jesus is waiting. :tongue:


*driving

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Don't worry you'll get through this, i'll buy you a dictionary for Xmas.
> 
> Guilty as charged
> 
> *He's* gonna get whipped worse than the Passion of the Christ :lol:


Kevin, Jesus or Keeks?! :confused1:



R0BLET said:


> *driving
> 
> :lol:


I did that on purpose, but don't you start, I was with you on the drove thing. :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

You not logging diet anymore philip?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Kevin, Jesus or Keeks?! :confused1:
> 
> I did that on purpose, but don't you start, I was with you on the drove thing. :lol:


I'll drive my meat up Phil's àrse :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Kevin, Jesus or Keeks?! :confused1:


Fck it all 3!! 



Juic3Up said:


> You not logging diet anymore philip?


Erm I am but haven't done a full listing in a while, would be interesting to workout cals actually, may do it today mate.



R0BLET said:


> I'll drive my meat up Phil's àrse :lol:


Can you do it so I feel it this time please? Or at least bring me Flex magazine so I have something to do whilst your going at it :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Erm I am but haven't done a full listing in a while, would be interesting to workout cals actually, may do it today mate.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

You tried the NP winny yet big boy? Rate it?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'll drive my meat up Phil's àrse :lol:


Shotgun his a$$.  Therefore my man meat will 'have drove up'  there loosening him up nicely for you. :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> You tried the NP winny yet big boy? Rate it?


Havent tried it yet mate but a guy on here the other day was saying it was awesome and he was only using 60mg per day so will defo run it next time.



Keeks said:


> Shotgun his a$$.  Therefore my man meat will 'have drove up'  there loosening him up nicely for you. :thumb:


 :lol: I wont need to be loose for Rob :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Check your email cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Check your email cnut


Cock pics again?


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Cock pics again?


Standard!

Want in? £4.99 a month bi-weekly email blast with monthly requests for poses taken.


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Standard!
> 
> Want in? £4.99 a month bi-weekly email blast with monthly requests for poses taken.


Sold!!

Do you accept western union?

:lol:


----------



## Lukehh

is this still a training thread or am i on the loose women forum?


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Check your email cnut


Haha seeing as you asked so nicely :lol: will check now, just got back from a work lunch, 10oz burger with onion rings, chips, bacon and cheese 



R0BLET said:


> Cock pics again?


It better be!!! :cursing:



Bad Alan said:


> Standard!
> 
> Want in? £4.99 a month bi-weekly email blast with monthly requests for poses taken.


Did I mention I want the post to be rear glute spread with the word GoNutrition but the O after the G can be your balloon knot 



R0BLET said:


> Sold!!
> 
> Do you accept western union?
> 
> :lol:


Careful you don't get scammed mate, get some tester pics first to make sure you like them, I know what you're like, the blacker the male the happier you are and Will is pasty as fck, he gives Casper a run for his money :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> is this still a training thread or am i on the loose women forum?


The only loose woman on here will be @Keeks when im done with her back gate 

I'll post a leg session soon haha.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> The only loose woman on here will be @Keeks when im done with her back gate
> 
> I'll post a leg session soon haha.


Some folk have a constantly dirty mind! :sneaky2:

Now do we get leg pics with this leg session write up?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Some folk have a constantly dirty mind! :sneaky2:
> 
> Now do we get leg pics with this leg session write up?


Definitely guilty with that one!

Hmmm i'll need to take some to do that, wanna help?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Definitely guilty with that one!
> 
> Hmmm i'll need to take some to do that, wanna help?


Great minds think alike! 

Can I oil them up first? If so then maybe. :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Great minds think alike!
> 
> Can I oil them up first? If so then maybe. :whistling:


I thought this would be a prerequisite of you taking pics anyway


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so legs on Thursday went like so:

*Standing Calf Raise:*

10 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

15 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

17 plates x 12

18 plates x 12 - Few pulses on last 2 sets.

*Seated Calf Raise:*

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

*Incline Calf Raise:*

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12 - love this machine the stretch is sickening.

*Seated Hammys:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12 - last couple not full reps

*Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

2 sets x 12 reps on 3 plates

1 set x 12 reps on 4 plates - last 3-4 half reps.

*Hack Squat:*

Bodyweight x 12

50kg x 12

80kg x 12

120kg x 12

*Leg Press:*

310kg x 12 - training partner left a 10kg on his side the gimp

350kg x 12

350kg x 13

*Leg Extension:*

105kg x 12

112kg x 12

119kg x 10

105kg x 12

Absolutely dead after this, bouncing ideas off @Bad Alan to change training to give my 2 leg sessions a week which could be interesting/****y.

Really good session though, calves and hammys im trying to hit 4 sets on most exercises and really feel the muscle working and pinching and stretching which makes a huge difference, 1 thing I need to do is another set on hacks as looking at the above the weights I am counting as sets are too light apart from the 80kg and 120kg really.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Ok so legs on Thursday went like so:
> 
> *Standing Calf Raise:*
> 
> 10 plates x 12
> 
> 12 plates x 12
> 
> 15 plates x 12
> 
> 16 plates x 12
> 
> 17 plates x 12
> 
> 18 plates x 12 - Few pulses on last 2 sets.
> 
> *Seated Calf Raise:*
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> *Incline Calf Raise:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12 - love this machine the stretch is sickening.
> 
> *Seated Hammys:*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12 - last couple not full reps
> 
> *Single Leg Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 2 sets x 12 reps on 3 plates
> 
> 1 set x 12 reps on 4 plates - last 3-4 half reps.
> 
> *Hack Squat:*
> 
> Bodyweight x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 310kg x 12 - training partner left a 10kg on his side the gimp
> 
> 350kg x 12
> 
> 350kg x 13
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 112kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 10
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> Absolutely dead after this, bouncing ideas off @Bad Alan to change training to give my 2 leg sessions a week which could be interesting/****y.
> 
> Really good session though, calves and hammys im trying to hit 4 sets on most exercises and really feel the muscle working and pinching and stretching which makes a huge difference, 1 thing I need to do is another set on hacks as looking at the above the weights I am counting as sets are too light apart from the 80kg and 120kg really.


The 80kg is too light for a working set really mate on hacks yea if you're hitting 12 x 120kg after it. You want to be hitting a couple of ball busting sets per excercise and pushing them all to your limit. Legs next time we train I reckon 

Jump in with those workouts mate and all sets listed are proper working sets so push them as hard as possible. You'll see results for sure!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> The 80kg is too light for a working set really mate on hacks yea if you're hitting 12 x 120kg after it. You want to be hitting a couple of ball busting sets per excercise and pushing them all to your limit. Legs next time we train I reckon
> 
> Jump in with those workouts mate and all sets listed are proper working sets so push them as hard as possible. You'll see results for sure!


Im scared of training legs with you haha, definitely need to up the weights then for the working sets or just do more of them.

The 12 x 120kg prob has 2 pauses in the set.


----------



## biglbs

Thought i would come and see how it is done mate...In...


----------



## Chelsea

biglbs said:


> Thought i would come and see how it is done mate...In...


Nice one mate, welcome aboard


----------



## DiggyV

biglbs said:


> Thought i would come and see how it is done mate...In...


you need to find another journal then big man :lol:

Mind you I suppose everyone else's contribution in here are good, and there are plenty of laughs.


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> you need to find another journal then big man :lol:
> 
> Mind you I suppose everyone else's contribution in here are good, and there are plenty of laughs.


Step aside old boy @biglbs has come to the top of the training hierarchy to "see how its done" let him indulge himself


----------



## biglbs

Chelsea said:


> Nice one mate, welcome aboard





DiggyV said:


> you need to find another journal then big man :lol:
> 
> Mind you I suppose everyone else's contribution in here are good, and there are plenty of laughs.





Chelsea said:


> Step aside old boy @biglbs has come to the top of the training hierarchy to "see how its done" let him indulge himself


Thanks....er i think,thou:cowboy:gh if the apple cart has toppled i could just slip back under my little rock....blindly blundering through my life and workouts as before


----------



## Chelsea

Couple snaps after back last night:



And my back relaxed although I was slightly twisting to my right side:


----------



## Queenie

Such a happy camper... I walk out frowning after my sessions


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Such a happy camper... I walk out frowning after my sessions


Haha! That's how I am after legs because im fcked and cant walk! Back I absolutely love although I hit it so hard I was falling asleep by 9:50 last night which is unheard of for me! 

Love the avi by the way, its a wicked pic :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Haha! That's how I am after legs because im fcked and cant walk! Back I absolutely love although I hit it so hard I was falling asleep by 9:50 last night which is unheard of for me!
> 
> Love the avi by the way, its a wicked pic :thumb:


Blushing :wub: I like it too, as u can tell 

You've seen my updates lately, I don't move from the sofa from 7pm until bedtime lol!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back relaxed when it's pumped looks great mate - some freaky bumps going on


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Blushing :wub: I like it too, as u can tell
> 
> You've seen my updates lately, I don't move from the sofa from 7pm until bedtime lol!!


Hahahaha! Due to the laziness of my gf im the one that doesn't sit down till about 9pm! Thank your lucky stars for Mr Griffiths 



Bad Alan said:


> Back relaxed when it's pumped looks great mate - some freaky bumps going on


Haha I know mate, im so unaware it looks like that coz you rarely get to see your own back and even I was like, wtf are those lumps all about :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Back looks huge!!! :thumb: Now thinking about Angel Delight!


----------



## Richie186

Is the woman in picture 6 doing the plank or paying homage to your physique?

Looking massive mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Richie186 said:


> Is the woman in picture 6 doing the plank or paying homage to your physique?
> 
> Looking massive mate.


Definitely paying homage!! :lol:

Thanks mate


----------



## Lukehh

@Chelsea how much a month of amino go you gettin through? I have to get 2 bags of 250g pm, dunno why they dont do bigger bags :/

you still on one scoop of wms also?


----------



## Sharpy76

Lukehh said:


> @Chelsea how much a month of amino go you gettin through? I have to get 2 bags of 250g pm, dunno why they dont do bigger bags :/
> 
> you still on one scoop of wms also?


When I first got it, they came in 1kg bags, then they did away with them and it went down to 500g bags and now they're only available in 250g bags, W T F?!?


----------



## Lukehh

Sharpy76 said:


> When I first got it, they came in 1kg bags, then they did away with them and it went down to 500g bags and now they're only available in 250g bags, W T F?!?


WTF, it makes no sense. do you take carbs with yours? I can only do 1 scoop of WMS anything else makes me bloated!


----------



## Sharpy76

Lukehh said:


> WTF, it makes no sense. do you take carbs with yours? I can only do 1 scoop of WMS anything else makes me bloated!


I have maltodextrin with mine mate, pretty sure @Chelsea has switched from WMS to malto too.

I was doing 50g but as I'm getting further into my cut, that is slowly decreasing.


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> When I first got it, they came in 1kg bags, then they did away with them and it went down to 500g bags and now they're only available in 250g bags, W T F?!?


Never saw it in 1kg, I'll ask if there's any plans to bring it back.

Love the stuff


----------



## Lukehh

Sharpy76 said:


> I have maltodextrin with mine mate, pretty sure @Chelsea has switched from WMS to malto too.
> 
> I was doing 50g but as I'm getting further into my cut, that is slowly decreasing.


dont really like malto its too sweet, unless there is a good reason to use it ill stick with wms.


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> @Chelsea how much a month of amino go you gettin through? I have to get 2 bags of 250g pm, dunno why they dont do bigger bags :/
> 
> you still on one scoop of wms also?


I prob go through 2 bags of it mate, as Sharpy said I switched to Maltodextrin about a month ago and never looked back mate very good stuff especially the AminoGo.

I'll have a word with the powers at be to see if the bags can be made bigger again.



Sharpy76 said:


> I have maltodextrin with mine mate, pretty sure @Chelsea has switched from WMS to malto too.
> 
> I was doing 50g but as I'm getting further into my cut, that is slowly decreasing.


Bad times mate, still cant believe you want to cut further, you were lean as fck when I saw you!


----------



## Chelsea

@RXQueenie I forgot to say how awesome this was that you gave me last weekend, safe to say it's long gone now


----------



## Lukehh

Chelsea said:


> I prob go through 2 bags of it mate, as Sharpy said I switched to Maltodextrin about a month ago and never looked back mate very good stuff especially the AminoGo.
> 
> I'll have a word with the powers at be to see if the bags can be made bigger again.


awesome that would be nice!

whats the technical reason for switching to malto? quite interested! just 1 scoop of malto?


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> awesome that would be nice!
> 
> whats the technical reason for switching to malto? quite interested! just 1 scoop of malto?


I was advised by Marknorthumbria then Sharpy threw his 2 cents in too, I have to say though I am less bloated and I haven't put any bodyfat on even though sometimes I used 1.5 scoops 

No idea for the AminoGo mate, will ask and let you girls know


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lukehh said:


> awesome that would be nice!
> 
> whats the technical reason for switching to malto? quite interested! just 1 scoop of malto?


Something to do with osmosis and the speed at which carbs exit the digestive system and into the blood stream. Malto and dextrose are faster than wms so better for intra wo.

There is a bit more science to it than that but that's the gist of it


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> @RXQueenie I forgot to say how awesome this was that you gave me last weekend, safe to say it's long gone now
> 
> View attachment 150748
> View attachment 150749


Pleasure  Love that chocolate tiffin! Have u sorted out Saturday yet?


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Pleasure  Love that chocolate tiffin! Have u sorted out Saturday yet?


It was sexual! Yep im all booked ticketwise and I'll be down there to meet you guys


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> It was sexual! Yep im all booked ticketwise and I'll be down there to meet you guys


Haha... awesome  I cannot wait for this week to be over, I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Haha... awesome  I cannot wait for this week to be over, I'm really looking forward to it!


Haha same! Its my bodypower cherry so be gentle with me 

Supposed to be a heatwave too so should be nice weather 25 degrees, bet @Bad Alan has never seen so much sun being a northerner :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Haha same! Its my bodypower cherry so be gentle with me
> 
> Supposed to be a heatwave too so should be nice weather 25 degrees, bet @Bad Alan has never seen so much sun being a northerner :lol:


Oh really? Now I have to rethink my outfit lol.

Will thinks it's like a tropical country down here!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Oh really? Now I have to rethink my outfit lol.
> 
> Will thinks it's like a tropical country down here!


Hahahaha plenty of side boob? Obviously on Will's approval 

Brilliant! He must think he is on holiday constantly, question is will his pasty northern skin ever tan? :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha plenty of side boob? Obviously on Will's approval
> 
> Brilliant! He must think he is on holiday constantly, question is will his pasty northern skin ever tan? :lol:


He fvcking tans way too easily. It's ME that's the pasty one  And he'd have me walking around the expo in as little as possible... it's me that wants to cover up lol.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> He fvcking tans way too easily. It's ME that's the pasty one  And *he'd have me walking around the expo in as little as possible*... it's me that wants to cover up lol.


Ahh he's a good lad


----------



## Chelsea

Meal 2:

250g cooked chicken breast

190g cooked rice

Bit of ketchup too 



Mashed up together perfectly


----------



## Chelsea

Forgot to post my back session on Thurs so here goes:

*Bent Over Rows:*

70kg x 15

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 12 - every single rep of every set was controlled and slow through positive to negative so I was really pleased.

*Hammer Strength Low Row:*

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

130kg x 12 

*Hammer Strength Underhand High Row:*

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

*Seated Cable Row:*

105kg x 12

140kg x 12

119kg x 12

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 10

98kg x 12 - last 4 reps were momentum to get it down but very slow negative.

*Close Grip Pull Down:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 10

112kg x 10 - heaviest I have been on these in a while.

Definitely a great session and doms were bad next day plus I got the usual cramp in my lats on the way home. Think the extra carbs helped fuel the last few sets, had 75g instead of the usual 50g or slightly less and I definitely had more staying power and could get more reps with heavier weight at the end.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Forgot to post my back session on Thurs so here goes:
> 
> *Bent Over Rows:*
> 
> 70kg x 15
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 12 - every single rep of every set was controlled and slow through positive to negative so I was really pleased.
> 
> *Hammer Strength Low Row:*
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 130kg x 12
> 
> *Hammer Strength Underhand High Row:*
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> *Seated Cable Row:*
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12
> 
> *Lat Pull Down:*
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 10
> 
> 98kg x 12 - last 4 reps were momentum to get it down but very slow negative.
> 
> *Close Grip Pull Down:*
> 
> 98kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 10
> 
> 112kg x 10 - heaviest I have been on these in a while.
> 
> Definitely a great session and doms were bad next day plus I got the usual cramp in my lats on the way home. Think the extra carbs helped fuel the last few sets, had 75g instead of the usual 50g or slightly less and I definitely had more staying power and could get more reps with heavier weight at the end.


Good work Philip although stop being gay and get those heavy rows going! Good to see you upping carbs in and around workouts too - you really can get away with quite a lot so push them there


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Good work Philip although stop being gay and get those heavy rows going! Good to see you upping carbs in and around workouts too - you really can get away with quite a lot so push them there


Yea I may go with 2 scoops of malto so 100g for each workout as I am leaner than I thought, think the gh helps too.

140kg is heavy rows.......isn't it?


----------



## GetSuperBig

Your food looks awesome! !


----------



## Chelsea

GetSuperBig said:


> Your food looks awesome! !


Haha thanks mate, bit of honey, olive oil, some spices and some breadcrumbs, oven for 25 mins job done - 1kg cooked chicken


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, bit of honey, olive oil, some spices and some breadcrumbs, oven for 25 mins job done - 1kg cooked chicken


3rd time your journal has made me jizz and no times from pics of a human!

Yes im a crude dude


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> 3rd time your journal has made me jizz and no times from pics of a human!
> 
> Yes im a crude dude


You saying my pics aren't jizz worthy? :lol:


----------



## GetSuperBig

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, bit of honey, olive oil, some spices and some breadcrumbs, oven for 25 mins job done - 1kg cooked chicken


I eat cleaner when im eating more food then dieting cos I'm too tempted by bad food. Haha


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> You saying my pics aren't jizz worthy? :lol:


It all starts off well i read the workout and that sounds naughty. And then food i can reach climax over! but its just that face! If it happens to pop up with a dodgy photo with your i just **** myself face it just kills it all for me:whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> It all starts off well i read the workout and that sounds naughty. And then food i can reach climax over! but its just that face! If it happens to pop up with a dodgy photo with your i just **** myself face it just kills it all for me:whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Yea I may go with 2 scoops of malto so 100g for each workout as I am leaner than I thought, think the gh helps too.
> 
> 140kg is heavy rows.......isn't it?


Yea easy handle 150-200 grams carbs around workouts if you want to push it as you're already eating a lot through the day.

Haha maybe for a female? 140 is a ****ing warm up and you know it!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yea easy handle 150-200 grams carbs around workouts if you want to push it as you're already eating a lot through the day.
> 
> Haha maybe for a female? 140 is a ****ing warm up and you know it!


But I don't wanna turn up to bodypower too massive and cast a shadow over you just by being there, I would feel bad 

Hahahahaha ok I suppose i'll stick another plate on........1.25kg a side  that ok?


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Meal 2:
> 
> 250g cooked chicken breast
> 
> 190g cooked rice
> 
> Bit of ketchup too
> 
> View attachment 150754
> 
> 
> Mashed up together perfectly


I'm adding a little Soy to my chicken/rice meals right now - its bloody lovely  and when I get bored of that I have Maggi Seasoning waiting... hmmmmm.....

and yes obviously it gets liquidised so that I can eat it with a spoon as all us OAPs do :lol:


----------



## misshayley

ooohhhhhh hellllllooooo Mr C ... guess whos back in the UK xx


----------



## TELBOR

misshayley said:


> ooohhhhhh hellllllooooo Mr C ... guess whos back in the UK xx


Abu Hamza?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Gary Glitter ?


----------



## Queenie

Lmfao!


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> I'm adding a little Soy to my chicken/rice meals right now - its bloody lovely  and when I get bored of that I have Maggi Seasoning waiting... hmmmmm.....
> 
> and yes obviously it gets liquidised so that I can eat it with a spoon as all us OAPs do :lol:


 :lol: ........wait a minute......you can feed yourself using a spoon? I thought you have nurses come round to do that? 



misshayley said:


> ooohhhhhh hellllllooooo Mr C ... guess whos back in the UK xx


Oh haarrrrrooo, how long you back for?



R0BLET said:


> Abu Hamza?


 :lol: *Hook*, line and sinker.



Ginger Ben said:


> Gary Glitter ?


The question wasn't where did you take penis last night you ginger slut :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> :lol: ........wait a minute......you can feed yourself using a spoon? I thought you have nurses come round to do that?
> 
> Oh haarrrrrooo, how long you back for?
> 
> :lol: *Hook*, line and sinker.
> 
> The question wasn't where did you take penis last night you ginger slut :lol:


Pmsl it's @liam0810 that likes his Thailand holidays...... :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> :lol: ........wait a minute......you can feed yourself using a spoon? I thought you have nurses come round to do that?


yes, of course, here she is:



Not sure my heart can take it much more though. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> yes, of course, here she is:
> 
> View attachment 150803
> 
> 
> Not sure my heart can take it much more though. :lol:


For a second there I thought that was @Keeks then I realised she was of normal persons height :lol:

Does this nurse do house calls to massive, god-like 28 year olds packing an aggressive hard-on? :whistling:


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> For a second there I thought that was @Keeks then I realised she was of normal persons height :lol:
> 
> Does this nurse do house calls to massive, god-like 28 year olds packing an aggressive hard-on? :whistling:


 @Keeks is going to do bad things to you if you guys ever meet, and not the sort you are thinking about either, you horn dog. :lol:

yes she does but why are you asking? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> @Keeks is going to do bad things to you if you guys ever meet, and not the sort you are thinking about either, you horn dog. :lol:
> 
> yes she does but why are you asking? :lol:


Whats she gonna do? Nibble my ankles like a Jack Russel :lol:

Erm......well I have someone even better than that she can meet......me!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> For a second there I thought that was @Keeks then I realised she was of normal persons height :lol:
> 
> Does this nurse do house calls to massive, god-like 28 year olds packing an aggressive hard-on? :whistling:


:sad: What is it, national midget bashing week? We are humans and we do have feelings y'know. :sneaky2: :lol:

Also, I'm actually not a midget!!!!!



DiggyV said:


> @Keeks is going to do bad things to you if you guys ever meet, and not the sort you are thinking about either, you horn dog. :lol:
> 
> yes she does but why are you asking? :lol:


Damn right I'll do bad things to him! :devil2:

Also, is Gary Glitter not dead?! :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Sent a cheeky IM for an opinion mate


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :sad: What is it, national midget bashing week? We are humans and we do have feelings y'know. :sneaky2: :lol:
> 
> Also, I'm actually not a midget!!!!!
> 
> Damn right I'll do bad things to him! :devil2:
> 
> Also, is Gary Glitter not dead?! :confused1:


I'll bash a midget in a minute.......with my pork sword so you better not be muslim! :lol:

Do bad things to me? Promises, promises 



Spawn of Haney said:


> Sent a cheeky IM for an opinion mate


Answered, im so efficient


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> *I'll bash a midget in a minute.......with my pork sword so you better not be muslim*! :lol:
> 
> Do bad things to me? Promises, promises
> 
> Answered, im so efficient


Now who's making promises?! Mutual promise then??


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Now who's making promises?! Mutual promise then??


Pinky promise! 

Probably an accurate looking one too judging the size of the hands :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Pinky promise!
> 
> Probably an accurate looking one too judging the size of the hands :lol:
> 
> View attachment 150819


 :lol: Changing my mind now about that promise! I'M NOT A MIDGET!! I'll prove to you I'm not a midget!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Changing my mind now about that promise! I'M NOT A MIDGET!! *I'll prove to you I'm not a midget*!


Heels don't count :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Heels don't count :lol:


A scaffold tower counts right? :laugh:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> A scaffold tower counts right? :laugh:


You filthy bitch, where are you putting that!!?? :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> You filthy bitch, where are you putting that!!?? :lol:


 :lol: Scaffold tower = improvised sex swing. :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Scaffold tower = improvised sex swing. :thumb:


Love it.....potential audience and news report though:

"Local midget rides Arnold-like man on improvised sex swing"

We'd be celebs :lol:


----------



## sean 162

Thought ide just pop in to see what white Ronnies upto . And shock you 2 filthbags are at it again! :innocent:

Great job guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy33

Chelsea said:


> Love it.....potential audience and news report though:
> 
> "Local midget rides Arnold-like man on improvised sex swing"
> 
> We'd be celebs :lol:


now keeks just needs to find someone 'arnold-like'


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Thought ide just pop in to see what white Ronnies upto . And shock you 2 filthbags are at it again! :innocent:
> 
> Great job guys :thumbup1:


Haha im doing legs tonight.......see it is a training journal :whistling:



Wardy33 said:


> now keeks just needs to find someone 'arnold-like'


 :lol: hahahaha brilliant! Oh I just got it......im much bigger than Arnie, I see now, good one :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Love it.....potential audience and news report though:
> 
> "Local midget rides Arnold-like man on improvised sex swing"
> 
> We'd be celebs :lol:


 :lol: Now you didn't mention an audience, but my circus days have given me experience with that anyway. :thumb:



sean 162 said:


> Thought ide just pop in to see what white Ronnies upto . And shock you 2 filthbags are at it again! :innocent:
> 
> Great job guys :thumbup1:


 :lol: It's only when I venture in here, I'm a saint at all other times! :innocent:


----------



## Wardy33

Chelsea said:


> Haha im doing legs tonight.......see it is a training journal :whistling:
> 
> :lol: hahahaha brilliant! Oh I just got it......im much bigger than Arnie, I see now, good one :beer:


of corse you are my friend, of corse you are  @Keeks, if you need someone to fullfill this spot, give me a shout :001_tt2:


----------



## Keeks

Wardy33 said:


> of corse you are my friend, of corse you are  @Keeks, if you need someone to fullfill this spot, give me a shout :001_tt2:


 :lol: Cool! As long as you know your way round a scaffold tower, then we're gtg! :thumb:


----------



## Wardy33

Keeks said:


> :lol: Cool! As long as you know your way round a scaffold tower, then we're gtg! :thumb:


I work in construction, im up and down them all day :bounce:

Your in for a treat :001_tt2:


----------



## Chelsea

Havent posted much in the last few days as ive been crazy busy at work but here is the brutal leg session from Tuesday that resulted in doms until Thursday:

*Standing Calf Raise:*

10 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 12

14 plates x 12

15 plates x 12

*Seated Calf Raise:*

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

*Incline Calf Raise:*

50kg x 15

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12 - 8 normal reps then a full 1 second hold on the stretch phase at the bottom for the last 4 reps.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 12

70kg x 12 - ROM wasn't good enough so dropped it.

60kg x 12

*Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

3 plates x 12 x 3 sets

*Hack Squat:* - literally did this until there was nothing left in my quads!

Bodyweight x 15

50kg x 15

100kg x 12

130kg x 12

70kg x 20 reps!!!! - this was absolutely disgusting, had to rest pause from about rep 10-11 and almost didn't get back up from last rep.

*Leg Extension:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

119kg x 8 - full stack with immediate drop to:

70kg x 15 reps.

Legs were completely fcked, going to complete failure on hack and leg extension resulted in savage doms, toady is the first day I didn't wake up with them! Really good session though, was absolutely sweating my nuts off.


----------



## big_jim_87

Yea its been refreshing having a break from your **** posts... Lol


----------



## Chelsea

Went to bodypower on Sat, exactly what I was expecting, morons wearing string vests that either looked like they had never trained before or jus fat as fck thinking they look good (I've been there though haha).

Good experience though got to meet @liam0810 he was northern as fck but I understood him for the most part.

@Bad Alan and @RXQueenie met me there too and we hung out a bit which was cool. I broke off to meet a mate and go meet the legend that is Mr Dorian Yates.... I just had to! Stood for an hour and it was worth it to meet the man, few photos with him and a signed pic too which will go right next to my Ronnie one 

Got a few freebies but wasn't really there for that, just kinda wanted to walk around and see what the crack was. Definitely next year go on the Friday maybe as it's quieter apparently. I have to say size wise Cedric was looking huge!! Jay was well down on size and Phil was pretty covered up. Flex Lewis always looks large too.... Apart from his height.

Here's the pic of me and Dorian.... I was moist!


----------



## Suprakill4

Making him look tiny there.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Making him look tiny there.


Haha you better mean in muscular terms instead of just height haha


----------



## TELBOR

As said earlier, why did you go as a sailor?

:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> As said earlier, why did you go as a sailor?
> 
> :lol:


And a very gay looking one at that. And putting sunglasses in the v neck to pull it down that little bit more to show his t1ts. Posing cvnt lol.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> As said earlier, why did you go as a sailor?
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: im just glad I didn't wear the string vest version of it 



Suprakill4 said:


> And a very gay looking one at that. And putting sunglasses in the v neck to pull it down that little bit more to show his t1ts. Posing cvnt lol.


 :lol: I had no where else to put them and its not like I have to show off my chest is it :lol: its prominent even with a jumper on......but I guess you wouldn't know/understand how that feels


----------



## Suprakill4

I officially hate you.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I officially hate you.


 :lol: Love you too :clap:


----------



## biglbs

One sick leg session mate!


----------



## Chelsea

biglbs said:


> One sick leg session mate!


Another one was yesterday from which I already have doms again!!

*Standing Calf Raise:*

10 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

14 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

*Seated Calf Raises:*

30kg x 15

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

*Incline Calf Raises:*

80 or 90kg - 4 sets x 12 reps with a super stretch at the bottom.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 10

75kg x 10

*Single Leg Curls:*

3 plates x 12 reps focussing on stretch at bottom (nohomo) and squeeze at top.

*Hack Squat:*

50kg x 15

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

130kg x 9 - haven't been this heavy in a while I don't think, especially after hitting 120kg x 12 

75kg x 20 reps - once again the most horrendous set ever, did 10 straight reps then it was doubles and singles to get to 20, some of the reps felt like my legs were giving way!

*Leg Extension:*

98kg x 12 x 4 sets - perfect form slow on the way down and a hold at the top, horrific is the only way I can describe this!

I literally walked so slowly out the gym and sat down drinking my shake for about half hr until my legs weren't feeling so numb! Enjoyed the session (kind of) and I really feel like these bigger weights yet higher reps will help them grow.

Hammys in particular are sore already and I can feel quads will probably be tomorrow.

Came home and had meatballs and past straight away then a big bbq pizza which I always have on leg day to pound the calories in.

Did 4iu GH this morning and may do it every morning now to see if there's any difference, post workout would be a bit hard as I would have to carry it with me all day at work and jab in the gym which isn't ideal.

Nice rest day today, off out for a meal for the gf's birthday, there is a nice fillet steak ive been eyeing up on the menu and plenty of awesome starters too 

Big back on Thursday, may hit some deads at the end again.....possibly.


----------



## biglbs

Which Gh buddy?


----------



## Chelsea

biglbs said:


> Which Gh buddy?


Original Hyge mate:


----------



## biglbs

Chelsea said:


> Original Hyge mate:
> 
> View attachment 151190


Stuff of dreams,i need a couple of results and i shall seek out some


----------



## Chelsea

biglbs said:


> Stuff of dreams,i need a couple of results and i shall seek out some


Results? Blood work? Do it mate, its kept me the leanest I have ever been for an off season and the biggest.


----------



## biglbs

Chelsea said:


> Results? Blood work? Do it mate, its kept me the leanest I have ever been for an off season and the biggest.


I love the stuff,no i just got bloods back all clear and good,apart from my usual issues other than gear use.

Nah financial results buddy,need the free cash,i get massive bills all the time:rolleyes:£5 k this month i recon:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

biglbs said:


> I love the stuff,no i just got bloods back all clear and good,apart from my usual issues other than gear use.
> 
> Nah financial results buddy,need the free cash,i get massive bills all the time:rolleyes:£5 k this month i recon:lol:


That's good news then.

£5k!!?? What on earth do you do mate? Assuming you run your own business?


----------



## Richie186

Chelsea said:


> Original Hyge mate:
> 
> View attachment 151190


I need this stuff!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> I need this stuff!!!


X2 it's lurking.....


----------



## RowRow

R0BLET said:


> X2 it's lurking.....


X3 !


----------



## biglbs

Chelsea said:


> That's good news then.
> 
> £5k!!?? What on earth do you do mate? Assuming you run your own business?


Yes mate,cafe/property etc

I was wrong too it is £8k i forgot some:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Richie186 said:


> I need this stuff!!!





R0BLET said:


> X2 it's lurking.....


Yea....its lurking in my fridge waiting for me you junkies :lol:



biglbs said:


> Yes mate,cafe/property etc
> 
> I was wrong too it is £8k i forgot some:lol:


Ouch! Im sure there profits outweigh the costs otherwise you wouldn't be doing it though. Still bills of that size are scary haha.


----------



## Lukehh

@Chelsea clear dat inbox


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> @Chelsea clear dat inbox


He's stopped doing gay for pay mate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> @Chelsea clear dat inbox


Will do mate :thumb:



R0BLET said:


> He's stopped doing gay for pay mate :lol:


Yea only coz you paid me a lump sum to have me to yourself you tiny muscled ****


----------



## Chelsea

Not gonna lie I treated myself to these brilliant, high protein, nutritionally packed breakfast treats.....



They were accompanied with 2 scoops whey, 3 scoops glutamine and 1 scoop oats, all GoNutrition


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Not gonna lie I treated myself to these brilliant, high protein, nutritionally packed breakfast treats.....
> 
> View attachment 151310
> View attachment 151311
> 
> 
> They were accompanied with 2 scoops whey, 3 scoops glutamine and 1 scoop oats, all GoNutrition


mmmm....but i prefer chocolate!


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> mmmm....but i prefer chocolate!


I used to mate but these are soooo much better!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Not gonna lie I treated myself to these brilliant, high protein, nutritionally packed breakfast treats.....
> 
> View attachment 151310
> View attachment 151311
> 
> 
> They were accompanied with 2 scoops whey, 3 scoops glutamine and 1 scoop oats, all GoNutrition


Did you wedge them between your crack? Or oral administration?


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Did you wedge them between your crack? Or oral administration?


Currently its oral administration but I know what I'm doing from now on lets just say that!!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Currently its oral administration but I know what I'm doing from now on lets just say that!!


Whats a good idea shared amongst friends!! When your hot your hot!


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Whats a good idea shared amongst friends!! When your hot your hot!


Fair point mate. Think I will let them cool before using them as a suppository :lol: those things come out hotter than the devils semen!


----------



## Suprakill4

Juic3Up said:


> mmmm....but i prefer chocolate!


Where the fcuk are your updates and pics in roblets journal? I kinda miss them.... Lol.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Suprakill4 said:


> Where the fcuk are your updates and pics in roblets journal? I kinda miss them.... Lol.


LOL. trying to refrain from doing a "juic3d" in others journals lol doing well up to now!


----------



## J4MES

Quick question for you @Chelsea

When dropping body fat/ show prepping on gear or on a cruise do you worry how many lbs a week you drop? Do you aim for a specific number?


----------



## biglbs

Chelsea said:


> Fair point mate. Think I will let them cool before using them as a suppository :lol: those things come out hotter than the devils semen!


That is a clessic:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> Quick question for you @Chelsea
> 
> When dropping body fat/ show prepping on gear or on a cruise do you worry how many lbs a week you drop? Do you aim for a specific number?


To be honest mate I didn't really weigh myself too much on my last prep, I probably should have done but I kinda just went by how I was looking instead.

I would say I wouldn't like to lose more than 3lbs a week at a guess, any more than that and I would feel that either cals are too low or cardio is too high.


----------



## Chelsea

Right legs last night, due to bank holidays and birthday nights out I haven't trained chest in 2 weeks but made sure I smashed legs still:

*Standing Calf Raise:*

10 plates x 12

12 plates x 12 x 3 sets - felt no need to go higher as form was perfect and started to struggle after around 9 reps.

*Seated Calf Raise:*

30kg x 15

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 15 - last few were pulses

*Incline Calf Raise:*

50kg x 12

70kg x 12 x 3 sets - tried to hold very stretch at the bottom which is sickening and the part that I feel damages the muscle best.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12 - last few pulses

55kg x 12 - last 5 were pulses some probably only 1/4 reps but better than not doing them at all.

*Lying Hammy Curls:* - hams tightening and felt like cramping already.

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12 - momentum used on this but slow negative

*Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

3 plates x 12 reps x 3 sets

*Hack Squat:*

Bodyweight x 15

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

130kg x 10 - got 9 last week and was determined to get 10, massive rest pauses though with no spot as I was on my own.

75kg x 20 reps - did it better than last week but still rest pause from at least 10 reps onwards but I made sure I never once just dropped into the hole of the rep, control the whole way for me otherwise its pointless.

*Leg Extensions:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

105kg x 12

70kg x 12 - immediate drop set after 105kg.

Fcked was an understatement, the doors were open by the leg room and it was quite a cold breeze and I was still sweating out, great session and my hammys and calves today are so tight its crazy, I cant even shuffle my chair into my desk without feeling them.

Quads will no doubt hurt tomorrow like they always do. Actively making targets in my head to get myself through legs and to push myself which is really helping, knees still click like hell on first few sets of hack squat, its tempting to do 1-2 warm up sets on extensions first to get them warm or maybe just finally invest in some knee sleeves to keep them warm.

Its been 11 days since my last cruise shot of test so im way overdue that so may get that done tonight although im up the hospital to visit someone after work so wont have much time tonight.

All in all things are going well, still weighing over 18 stone which is good as I think this is 5th or 6th week into cruise plus I seem pretty much just as strong.

The Stars of Tomorrow has been moved from 8th November (now a non qualifying comp) to 26th October which is a bit annoying as I lose basically a whole 2 weeks of prep, still in 2 minds whether to do the Stars of to wait, progress my legs further and do Portsmouth next April, just don't want to go on stage thinking that I have a long way to go with weak parts still.

Also been thinking about getting a coach whether its for the off season or a contest prep, but im so unsure of who to go with.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Right legs last night, due to bank holidays and birthday nights out I haven't trained chest in 2 weeks but made sure I smashed legs still:
> 
> *Standing Calf Raise:*
> 
> 10 plates x 12
> 
> 12 plates x 12 x 3 sets - felt no need to go higher as form was perfect and started to struggle after around 9 reps.
> 
> *Seated Calf Raise:*
> 
> 30kg x 15
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 15 - last few were pulses
> 
> *Incline Calf Raise:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12 x 3 sets - tried to hold very stretch at the bottom which is sickening and the part that I feel damages the muscle best.
> 
> *Seated Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12 - last few pulses
> 
> 55kg x 12 - last 5 were pulses some probably only 1/4 reps but better than not doing them at all.
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:* - hams tightening and felt like cramping already.
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12 - momentum used on this but slow negative
> 
> *Single Leg Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 3 plates x 12 reps x 3 sets
> 
> *Hack Squat:*
> 
> Bodyweight x 15
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 130kg x 10 - got 9 last week and was determined to get 10, massive rest pauses though with no spot as I was on my own.
> 
> 75kg x 20 reps - did it better than last week but still rest pause from at least 10 reps onwards but I made sure I never once just dropped into the hole of the rep, control the whole way for me otherwise its pointless.
> 
> *Leg Extensions:*
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 98kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12 - immediate drop set after 105kg.
> 
> Fcked was an understatement, the doors were open by the leg room and it was quite a cold breeze and I was still sweating out, great session and my hammys and calves today are so tight its crazy, I cant even shuffle my chair into my desk without feeling them.
> 
> Quads will no doubt hurt tomorrow like they always do. Actively making targets in my head to get myself through legs and to push myself which is really helping, knees still click like hell on first few sets of hack squat, its tempting to do 1-2 warm up sets on extensions first to get them warm or maybe just finally invest in some knee sleeves to keep them warm.
> 
> Its been 11 days since my last cruise shot of test so im way overdue that so may get that done tonight although im up the hospital to visit someone after work so wont have much time tonight.
> 
> All in all things are going well, still weighing over 18 stone which is good as I think this is 5th or 6th week into cruise plus I seem pretty much just as strong.
> 
> The Stars of Tomorrow has been moved from 8th November (now a non qualifying comp) to 26th October which is a bit annoying as I lose basically a whole 2 weeks of prep, still in 2 minds whether to do the Stars of to wait, progress my legs further and do Portsmouth next April, just don't want to go on stage thinking that I have a long way to go with weak parts still.
> 
> Also been thinking about getting a coach whether its for the off season or a contest prep, but im so unsure of who to go with.


Stars of tomorrow is still on the 8th November, but like you say is now a non qualifying event, but for total beginners, the show on the 26th October is called the UK ONE show which is now the first qualifier for the 2015 Brits which is what the old stars of tomorrow used to be


----------



## Keeks

Maybe get moving with the coach thing asap and make the decision of which comp to do between the two of you. They'll see what you can/can't see and you know they'll be brutally honest and go from there?! Plus they'd know what could/couldn't be done with you in the months between shows and if it's worth holding off and doing the Portsmouth, or if the length of prep for the Oct show would be ok.

Get it sorted Mr! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Maybe get moving with the coach thing asap and make the decision of which comp to do between the two of you. They'll see what you can/can't see and you know they'll be brutally honest and go from there?! Plus they'd know what could/couldn't be done with you in the months between shows and if it's worth holding off and doing the Portsmouth, or if the length of prep for the Oct show would be ok.
> 
> Get it sorted Mr! :thumbup1:


Haha thanks darling, good shout to be fair, only thing is that I never know who to go with, I hear such mixed stuff about everyone, plus if I have never even met the coach how on earth can they really know what is best for me you know?

How did you choose yours?


----------



## Chelsea

Update for doms in legs, hammys are so tight and sore its ridiculous, the extra weight coupled with forced/half reps and short rest periods have really done them over, calves are sore too and quads are sore but not as bad as last week.

British champ wants to have a look at me today (nohomo) to see how im looking and whether or not to do Stars in Oct or wait until Portsmouth, we've kinda been bouncing ideas off each other but he will give me an honest account of how im looking which is cool.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks darling, good shout to be fair, only thing is that I never know who to go with, I hear such mixed stuff about everyone, plus if I have never even met the coach how on earth can they really know what is best for me you know?
> 
> How did you choose yours?


First coach I choose was from hearing good things about her and her website/portfolio of girls, cracking results and turns out she was awesome. Met her first and had a good honest chat with her, and she said all along she would always be honest/harsh in some ways but it needed. If she lived closer I would've stuck with her, but towards the end of prep I just thought I needed that bit more actual contact with her and was just a bit too difficult when feeling like the zombie-dead. Second coach loves close and although not prepped with him yet, I've known him for years and seen what he/the people he coaches have achieved and its impressive.

I know you will always hear mixed reviews about coaches, but are the coaches being slated for someone not sticking to what they've been told?!? How true is the feedback, is it completely unbiased?!

Does the British champ guy not know of any coaches local to you?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> First coach I choose was from hearing good things about her and her website/portfolio of girls, cracking results and turns out she was awesome. Met her first and had a good honest chat with her, and she said all along she would always be honest/harsh in some ways but it needed. If she lived closer I would've stuck with her, but towards the end of prep I just thought I needed that bit more actual contact with her and was just a bit too difficult when feeling like the zombie-dead. Second coach loves close and although not prepped with him yet, I've known him for years and seen what he/the people he coaches have achieved and its impressive.
> 
> I know you will always hear mixed reviews about coaches, but are the coaches being slated for someone not sticking to what they've been told?!? How true is the feedback, is it completely unbiased?!
> 
> Does the British champ guy not know of any coaches local to you?


Completely understand why you would switch and its exactly how I would feel.

Good point I suppose you have to assess the person/people saying what they are saying about the coaches and how they go about sticking to what they're told or how committed they actually are.

Hmmm could ask him I suppose, only problem is that he is a little old school with his advice, which is fair enough as he competed a while ago now, lovely bloke though and really like him.

Tempted to speak to James Llewellyn as I don't think he is that far away. Such a hard decision.


----------



## Chelsea

Right im going to have a stab at working out my calories for an average day which was Tuesday, the meals were more like 300g for the mince but with the sauce and everything I allowed 50g.

*Meal 1: 8am*

2 x Pop Tarts - 5g Protein, 70g Carbs, 12g Fat 

2 scoops Gn Whey, 1 scoop oats - 55g Protein, 35g Carbs, 6.5g Fat

*Meal 2: 10:30am*

250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat

200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,

3 rice cakes - 1.5g Protein, 16.2g Carbs, 0.6g fat

Peanut butter - 12g protein, 3.3g carbs, 26.4g Fat

*Meal 3: 1:30pm*

250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat

200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,

3 rice cakes - 1.5g Protein, 16.2g Carbs, 0.6g fat

Peanut butter - 12g protein, 3.3g carbs, 26.4g Fat

*Meal 4: 4pm*

250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat

200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,

3 rice cakes - 1.5g Protein, 16.2g Carbs, 0.6g fat

Peanut butter - 12g protein, 3.3g carbs, 26.4g Fat

*Train 5:30 - 6:30*

2 scoops Gn Whey, 1 malto - 55g Protein, 46.5g Carbs.

*Meal 5: 7:30*

250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat

200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,

*Meal 6: 10:30*

Tesco Bbq meat feast pizza  - 44.6g Protein, 100g Carbs, 17.7g Fat

*Totals:*

*Protein *- 436.1g - 1744.4cals

*Carbs *- 558g - 2232cals

*Fat *- 233.2 - 2098.8cals

*Total cals - 6075.2* :clap:

I didn't actually know I consumed so much!! Obviously fats will be lower on days I don't have red meat but that's generally what I have day to day!!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Completely understand why you would switch and its exactly how I would feel.
> 
> Good point I suppose you have to assess the person/people saying what they are saying about the coaches and how they go about sticking to what they're told or how committed they actually are.
> 
> Hmmm could ask him I suppose, only problem is that he is a little old school with his advice, which is fair enough as he competed a while ago now, lovely bloke though and really like him.
> 
> Tempted to speak to James Llewellyn as I don't think he is that far away. Such a hard decision.


Everyone is different and needs/wants different thing from a coach I guess. For me personally, I feel I do need that contact in person especially towards the end. Think you can just be properly assessed and tweaks made sooner rather than later, crucial at the end and can make a huge difference.

Exactly, you will always get different opinions about coaches, but you can only really go off how you are being are being coached. You may choose a coach and find that you don't suit each other, trial and error but as long as you are getting the best from your coach, that's what matters.

Cool. Yeah there's a lot to think about, maybe have a chat with a few and see what's what.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Everyone is different and needs/wants different thing from a coach I guess. For me personally, I feel I do need that contact in person especially towards the end. Think you can just be properly assessed and tweaks made sooner rather than later, crucial at the end and can make a huge difference.
> 
> Exactly, you will always get different opinions about coaches, but you can only really go off how you are being are being coached. You may choose a coach and find that you don't suit each other, trial and error but as long as you are getting the best from your coach, that's what matters.
> 
> Cool. Yeah there's a lot to think about, maybe have a chat with a few and see what's what.


Very true, I definitely would want someone easily contactable and someone I could see easily towards the end too as that can be a real min fck!

Wise words from someone so small  I will bare all this in mind and have a good research, will also look at their clients and see how they have performed etc.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Right im going to have a stab at working out my calories for an average day which was Tuesday, the meals were more like 300g for the mince but with the sauce and everything I allowed 50g.
> 
> *Meal 1: 8am*
> 
> 2 x Pop Tarts - 5g Protein, 70g Carbs, 12g Fat
> 
> 2 scoops Gn Whey, 1 scoop oats - 55g Protein, 35g Carbs, 6.5g Fat
> 
> *Meal 2: 10:30am*
> 
> 250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat
> 
> 200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,
> 
> 3 rice cakes - 1.5g Protein, 16.2g Carbs, 0.6g fat
> 
> Peanut butter - 12g protein, 3.3g carbs, 26.4g Fat
> 
> *Meal 3: 1:30pm*
> 
> 250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat
> 
> 200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,
> 
> 3 rice cakes - 1.5g Protein, 16.2g Carbs, 0.6g fat
> 
> Peanut butter - 12g protein, 3.3g carbs, 26.4g Fat
> 
> *Meal 4: 4pm*
> 
> 250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat
> 
> 200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,
> 
> 3 rice cakes - 1.5g Protein, 16.2g Carbs, 0.6g fat
> 
> Peanut butter - 12g protein, 3.3g carbs, 26.4g Fat
> 
> *Train 5:30 - 6:30*
> 
> 2 scoops Gn Whey, 1 malto - 55g Protein, 46.5g Carbs.
> 
> *Meal 5: 7:30*
> 
> 250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat
> 
> 200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,
> 
> *Meal 6: 10:30*
> 
> Tesco Bbq meat feast pizza  - 44.6g Protein, 100g Carbs, 17.7g Fat
> 
> *Totals:*
> 
> *Protein *- 436.1g - 1744.4cals
> 
> *Carbs *- 558g - 2232cals
> 
> *Fat *- 233.2 - 2098.8cals
> 
> *Total cals - 6075.2* :clap:
> 
> I didn't actually know I consumed so much!! Obviously fats will be lower on days I don't have red meat but that's generally what I have day to day!!


Where's the fooking Chicken??.....


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Where's the fooking Chicken??.....


Hahaha I should have guessed you'd ask that with a username like that! :lol:

Chicken is today mate, all day too, that just happened to be what I logged for Tuesday.


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Right im going to have a stab at working out my calories for an average day which was Tuesday, the meals were more like 300g for the mince but with the sauce and everything I allowed 50g.
> 
> *Meal 1: 8am*
> 
> 2 x Pop Tarts - 5g Protein, 70g Carbs, 12g Fat
> 
> 2 scoops Gn Whey, 1 scoop oats - 55g Protein, 35g Carbs, 6.5g Fat
> 
> *Meal 2: 10:30am*
> 
> 250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat
> 
> 200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,
> 
> 3 rice cakes - 1.5g Protein, 16.2g Carbs, 0.6g fat
> 
> Peanut butter - 12g protein, 3.3g carbs, 26.4g Fat
> 
> *Meal 3: 1:30pm*
> 
> 250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat
> 
> 200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,
> 
> 3 rice cakes - 1.5g Protein, 16.2g Carbs, 0.6g fat
> 
> Peanut butter - 12g protein, 3.3g carbs, 26.4g Fat
> 
> *Meal 4: 4pm*
> 
> 250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat
> 
> 200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,
> 
> 3 rice cakes - 1.5g Protein, 16.2g Carbs, 0.6g fat
> 
> Peanut butter - 12g protein, 3.3g carbs, 26.4g Fat
> 
> *Train 5:30 - 6:30*
> 
> 2 scoops Gn Whey, 1 malto - 55g Protein, 46.5g Carbs.
> 
> *Meal 5: 7:30*
> 
> 250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat
> 
> 200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,
> 
> *Meal 6: 10:30*
> 
> Tesco Bbq meat feast pizza  - 44.6g Protein, 100g Carbs, 17.7g Fat
> 
> *Totals:*
> 
> *Protein *- 436.1g - 1744.4cals
> 
> *Carbs *- 558g - 2232cals
> 
> *Fat *- 233.2 - 2098.8cals
> 
> *Total cals - 6075.2* :clap:
> 
> I didn't actually know I consumed so much!! Obviously fats will be lower on days I don't have red meat but that's generally what I have day to day!!


I noticed you didn't include the stash of Reece's Pieces you keep hidden in your gym bag? I've not forgotten you sneaky fvcker:lol:

Where do you get your mince mate, local butcher? I presume it's extra lean or?

That's a lot of fvcking food though, I'm envious as fvck lol!


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> I noticed you didn't include the stash of Reece's Pieces you keep hidden in your gym bag? I've not forgotten you sneaky fvcker:lol:
> 
> Where do you get your mince mate, local butcher? I presume it's extra lean or?
> 
> That's a lot of fvcking food though, I'm envious as fvck lol!


Hahahaha, if you want to add the calories for the Reeses then I will probably be over 10,000 :lol:

Mince is from Tesco mate, 3 x 400g Organic beef mince for £10 

Tell me about it, reading it like that it seems like sh1t loads.....dieting will be tough :surrender:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Very true, I definitely would want someone easily contactable and someone I could see easily towards the end too as that can be a real min fck!
> 
> Wise words from someone so small  I will bare all this in mind and have a good research, will also look at their clients and see how they have performed etc.


So close to a normal conversation, then you call me small. :thumbdown: :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha, if you want to add the calories for the Reeses then I will probably be over 10,000 :lol:
> 
> Mince is from Tesco mate, 3 x 400g Organic beef mince for £10
> 
> Tell me about it, reading it like that it seems like sh1t loads.....dieting will be tough :surrender:


Lol! Reece's pieces are dangerous. They're gone in one bite and whole pack could be done seconds, they dont even touch the sides!

Ahhh right, I get extra lean steak mince from Tesco, 500g for £4.00. I make 200g burger out of it with red onion, paprika and have 3 fried eggs over the top so the yolk runs through, mmmm. Chicken is a lot cheaper though as I get mine from Makros for £20 (5kg).

Yeah I can imagine it'd be tough for the first few days of prep but start further out and decrease slowly, that's what Wills doing. I'm currently reverse dieting, so when you're on 2.5k kcals I'll be on twice that, just thought I'd leave that with ya

You better still be doing that show in Dartford, I've got a dozen rotten eggs I've been saving especially:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> So close to a normal conversation, then you call me small. :thumbdown: :lol:


I can only be sensible and non sexual for so long tbh! :lol:



Sharpy76 said:


> Lol! Reece's pieces are dangerous. They're gone in one bite and whole pack could be done seconds, they dont even touch the sides!
> 
> Ahhh right, I get extra lean steak mince from Tesco, 500g for £4.00. I make 200g burger out of it with red onion, paprika and have 3 fried eggs over the top so the yolk runs through, mmmm. Chicken is a lot cheaper though as I get mine from Makros for £20 (5kg).
> 
> Yeah I can imagine it'd be tough for the first few days of prep but start further out and decrease slowly, that's what Wills doing. I'm currently reverse dieting, so when you're on 2.5k kcals I'll be on twice that, just thought I'd leave that with ya
> 
> You better still be doing that show in Dartford, I've got a dozen rotten eggs I've been saving especially:lol:


Erm the pieces are for amateurs.... the cups are for real men which is why I eat them although recently someone bought me the white choc Reeses pieces....they were rather good 

Sounds like a good burger! I haven't had eggs in ages, thought Id have a break from them, may start again haha. Same for me with chicken, Bookers 5kg for £20, need to get some one the weekend actually.

Im giving myself long enough for this prep mate, so will be nice and slow although I cant imagine myself going down to 2.5k cals....im not a pu$sy like you or as tiny either :lol:

Hahahahahaha don't say that, any excuse for @Keeks to come and lick something off me for extra protein even if they are rotten


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I can only be sensible and non sexual for so long tbh! :lol:
> 
> Erm the pieces are for amateurs.... the cups are for real men which is why I eat them although recently someone bought me the white choc Reeses pieces....they were rather good
> 
> Sounds like a good burger! I haven't had eggs in ages, thought Id have a break from them, may start again haha. Same for me with chicken, Bookers 5kg for £20, need to get some one the weekend actually.
> 
> Im giving myself long enough for this prep mate, so will be nice and slow although I cant imagine myself going down to 2.5k cals....im not a pu$sy like you or as tiny either :lol:
> 
> *Hahahahahaha don't say that, any excuse for @Keeks to come and lick something off me for extra protein even if they are rotten*


Now I never mentioned sexual, but there it is, that's the Chelsea we know! :lol: Midget & sex jokes, feels a bit more normal in here now. :lol:

Also, I still haven't forgot about you posting Krispy Kreme pics in my journal during prep, I'm sooooo gonna spam your journal with food pics when your dieting, gonna be fun!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Now I never mentioned sexual, but there it is, that's the Chelsea we know! :lol: Midget & sex jokes, feels a bit more normal in here now. :lol:
> 
> Also, I still haven't forgot about you posting Krispy Kreme pics in my journal during prep, I'm sooooo gonna spam your journal with *minge* pics when your dieting, gonna be fun!


Haha glad to be back 

I cant wait for those pics :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Haha glad to be back
> 
> I cant wait for those pics :whistling:


Come on now, you know you want food pics, I'll post doughnut pics, ring doughnut pics. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Come on now, you know you want food pics, I'll post doughnut pics, ring doughnut pics. :lol:


I do love a pic of a nice ring


----------



## tonyc74

thinking about going back to the dark side...cant stand being this small and chubby even the gym chavs are getting bigger than me ! 

looking huge mate must be the pizas! :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Erm the pieces are for amateurs.... the cups are for real men which is why I eat them although recently someone bought me the white choc Reeses pieces....they were rather good


I was on about the cups! 3 of them beauties go down in the blink of an eye!

I've seen the white choc cups in the American aisle at Tescos, might have to give them a go with my free meal on Sunday...

Thinking about it, I've not actually had pieces, only the cups. Guess that makes me a real man then?


----------



## barnz

Knob head


----------



## Chelsea

barnz said:


> Knob head


You're lucky you w4nked off my ego earlier :lol:


----------



## barnz

Chelsea said:


> You're lucky you w4nked off my ego earlier :lol:


Tis far too easy. You should change your name to chestbrah :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

barnz said:


> Tis far too easy. You should change your name to chestbrah :lol:


You mirin? :lol:


----------



## barnz

Chelsea said:


> You mirin? :lol:


If only you had legs :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Right im going to have a stab at working out my calories for an average day which was Tuesday, the meals were more like 300g for the mince but with the sauce and everything I allowed 50g.
> 
> *Meal 1: 8am*
> 
> 2 x Pop Tarts - 5g Protein, 70g Carbs, 12g Fat
> 
> 2 scoops Gn Whey, 1 scoop oats - 55g Protein, 35g Carbs, 6.5g Fat
> 
> *Meal 2: 10:30am*
> 
> 250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat
> 
> 200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,
> 
> 3 rice cakes - 1.5g Protein, 16.2g Carbs, 0.6g fat
> 
> Peanut butter - 12g protein, 3.3g carbs, 26.4g Fat
> 
> *Meal 3: 1:30pm*
> 
> 250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat
> 
> 200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,
> 
> 3 rice cakes - 1.5g Protein, 16.2g Carbs, 0.6g fat
> 
> Peanut butter - 12g protein, 3.3g carbs, 26.4g Fat
> 
> *Meal 4: 4pm*
> 
> 250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat
> 
> 200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,
> 
> 3 rice cakes - 1.5g Protein, 16.2g Carbs, 0.6g fat
> 
> Peanut butter - 12g protein, 3.3g carbs, 26.4g Fat
> 
> *Train 5:30 - 6:30*
> 
> 2 scoops Gn Whey, 1 malto - 55g Protein, 46.5g Carbs.
> 
> *Meal 5: 7:30*
> 
> 250g Mince - 49g Protein, 29g Fat
> 
> 200g Spag - 10g Protein, 62g carbs,
> 
> *Meal 6: 10:30*
> 
> Tesco Bbq meat feast pizza  - 44.6g Protein, 100g Carbs, 17.7g Fat
> 
> *Totals:*
> 
> *Protein *- 436.1g - 1744.4cals
> 
> *Carbs *- 558g - 2232cals
> 
> *Fat *- 233.2 - 2098.8cals
> 
> *Total cals - 6075.2* :clap:
> 
> I didn't actually know I consumed so much!! Obviously fats will be lower on days I don't have red meat but that's generally what I have day to day!!


So basically £10 a day on JUST mince!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha, if you want to add the calories for the Reeses then I will probably be over 10,000 :lol:
> 
> Mince is from Tesco mate, 3 x 400g Organic beef mince for £10
> 
> Tell me about it, reading it like that it seems like sh1t loads.....dieting will be tough :surrender:


Get to a butcher you silly fat skinny sexy cùnt and buy in bulk.

:beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Chest on Monday went like this, im not even joking the pain I am in is horrendous, I hadn't trained it for 3 weeks as I has missed 2 sessions for chest due to bank holidays and the gf's birthday. Also wanted to give my left shoulder a bit of a rest although it was still a bit sore until the second heavy set.

*Incline Barbell:*

Warm up 12-15 reps

1st set - 100kg x 12

2nd set - 120kg x 11 - last 1/2 may need a slight spot on positive.

3rd set - 130kg x 7 - last 2/3 need a spot on positive - very pleased with this set 

*Flat Barbell:*

100kg x 12

110kg x 11

110kg x 10

*Incline Flye's:*

25kg x 12

32.5kg x 10

37.5kg x 10 - last 1 spotted.

*Hammer Strength Incline Press:*

3 sets, 12, 10, 10 reps all with a dead stop at the bottom of the rep .

Did a shot of NP Test 400 last week as I had missed my shot of Test by over 2 weeks so levels were far too low. Going to do 1ml Test 400 every 10 days from now on as every 14 days was not working for me. Weighed myself the other night and I was 18st 1 3/4lbs so im pleased to be holding anything above 18st 

I have to say my attitude to training has really changed in the last few days, I know this sounds silly but I feel like I kinda started to focus more on diet than I did with training, I mean don't get me wrong I wasn't going easy but sometimes when I should have upped the weight I didn't in favour of getting more reps and thinking that if diet is spot on I will grow anyway. This has all changed now, ive got into my head (and rightly so) that if training isn't pushed to that absolute extreme of what I can do then no matter how much gear I take or how good my diet is I wont get the growth that I want.

With this in mind.....

I absolutely smashed myself on Monday for chest and yesterday for Legs (ended up on the floor by the open doors on my back), my diet is spot on anyway so now is the time for me to really push myself even harder to the point where I can't perform another rep let alone think about doing one, I can honestly say that I haven't been so sore in months and both sessions I was absolutely dripping with sweat, in fact so much that my t-shirt basically changed colour.

Onwards and upwards now, hitting hammys and calves twice a week is a must, diet will stay the same, cooked weight meat portions will be 250g or above and calories will be as high as possible which is clearly what I need as im not getting fat at all (could be the Hyge helping that).

Got all my supplements in place from @GoNutrition, Protein, fast carbs, slow carbs, krill oil, CLA, joint care, glutamine, Bcaa's, Volt, Amino Go (brilliant stuff) and Ultiman (multi vit).

Due to be back on cycle and starting prep on 1st July, been cruising for 7 weeks maybe 8 now. With this new training attitude I feel that I could push towards 19st but we will see, legs are responding well, im regularly getting 6 solid meals in a day plus 2 shakes so everything is in check.

Feels like a new chapter in my training and despite the horrendous DOMS and chest infection im enjoying it


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Chest on Monday went like this, im not even joking the pain I am in is horrendous, I hadn't trained it for 3 weeks as I has missed 2 sessions for chest due to bank holidays and the gf's birthday. Also wanted to give my left shoulder a bit of a rest although it was still a bit sore until the second heavy set.
> 
> *Incline Barbell:*
> 
> Warm up 12-15 reps
> 
> 1st set - 100kg x 12
> 
> 2nd set - 120kg x 11 - last 1/2 may need a slight spot on positive.
> 
> 3rd set - 130kg x 7 - last 2/3 need a spot on positive - very pleased with this set
> 
> *Flat Barbell:*
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 11
> 
> 110kg x 10
> 
> *Incline Flye's:*
> 
> 25kg x 12
> 
> 32.5kg x 10
> 
> *37.5kg x 10 *- last 1 spotted.
> 
> *Hammer Strength Incline Press:*
> 
> 3 sets, 12, 10, 10 reps all with a dead stop at the bottom of the rep .
> 
> Did a shot of NP Test 400 last week as I had missed my shot of Test by over 2 weeks so levels were far too low. Going to do 1ml Test 400 every 10 days from now on as every 14 days was not working for me. Weighed myself the other night and I was 18st 1 3/4lbs so im pleased to be holding anything above 18st
> 
> I have to say my attitude to training has really changed in the last few days, I know this sounds silly but I feel like I kinda started to focus more on diet than I did with training, I mean don't get me wrong I wasn't going easy but sometimes when I should have upped the weight I didn't in favour of getting more reps and thinking that if diet is spot on I will grow anyway. This has all changed now, ive got into my head (and rightly so) that if training isn't pushed to that absolute extreme of what I can do then no matter how much gear I take or how good my diet is I wont get the growth that I want.
> 
> With this in mind.....
> 
> I absolutely smashed myself on Monday for chest and yesterday for Legs (ended up on the floor by the open doors on my back), my diet is spot on anyway so now is the time for me to really push myself even harder to the point where I can't perform another rep let alone think about doing one, I can honestly say that I haven't been so sore in months and both sessions I was absolutely dripping with sweat, in fact so much that my t-shirt basically changed colour.
> 
> Onwards and upwards now, hitting hammys and calves twice a week is a must, diet will stay the same, cooked weight meat portions will be 250g or above and calories will be as high as possible which is clearly what I need as im not getting fat at all (could be the Hyge helping that).
> 
> Got all my supplements in place from @GoNutrition, Protein, fast carbs, slow carbs, krill oil, CLA, joint care, glutamine, Bcaa's, Volt, Amino Go (brilliant stuff) and Ultiman (multi vit).
> 
> Due to be back on cycle and starting prep on 1st July, been cruising for 7 weeks maybe 8 now. With this new training attitude I feel that I could push towards 19st but we will see, legs are responding well, im regularly getting 6 solid meals in a day plus 2 shakes so everything is in check.
> 
> Feels like a new chapter in my training and despite the horrendous DOMS and chest infection im enjoying it


That's some serious flying weight big man! Holy cow!


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> That's some serious flying weight big man! Holy cow!


Cheers mate, ive been up way past the 40kg's before, its kind of an adapted form for flye's, its still very much opening out the chest and arms but with more of a bend at the elbow than conventional flye's, I like to think of them as power flye's but with strict form, literally tear my chest apart!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, ive been up way past the 40kg's before, its kind of an adapted form for flye's, its still very much opening out the chest and arms but with more of a bend at the elbow than conventional flye's, I like to think of them as power flye's but with strict form, literally tear my chest apart!


That's some srs strength there!! Fair fooking play..

Wel im training back tomorrow and il be thinking of you as I strict bicep curl the 37.5's :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Chest on Monday went like this, im not even joking the pain I am in is horrendous, I hadn't trained it for 3 weeks as I has missed 2 sessions for chest due to bank holidays and the gf's birthday. Also wanted to give my left shoulder a bit of a rest although it was still a bit sore until the second heavy set.
> 
> *Incline Barbell:*
> 
> Warm up 12-15 reps
> 
> 1st set - 100kg x 12
> 
> 2nd set - 120kg x 11 - last 1/2 may need a slight spot on positive.
> 
> 3rd set - 130kg x 7 - last 2/3 need a spot on positive - very pleased with this set
> 
> *Flat Barbell:*
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 11
> 
> 110kg x 10
> 
> *Incline Flye's:*
> 
> 25kg x 12
> 
> 32.5kg x 10
> 
> 37.5kg x 10 - last 1 spotted.
> 
> *Hammer Strength Incline Press:*
> 
> 3 sets, 12, 10, 10 reps all with a dead stop at the bottom of the rep .
> 
> Did a shot of NP Test 400 last week as I had missed my shot of Test by over 2 weeks so levels were far too low. Going to do 1ml Test 400 every 10 days from now on as every 14 days was not working for me. Weighed myself the other night and I was 18st 1 3/4lbs so im pleased to be holding anything above 18st
> 
> I have to say my attitude to training has really changed in the last few days, I know this sounds silly but I feel like I kinda started to focus more on diet than I did with training, I mean don't get me wrong I wasn't going easy but sometimes when I should have upped the weight I didn't in favour of getting more reps and thinking that if diet is spot on I will grow anyway. This has all changed now, ive got into my head (and rightly so) that if training isn't pushed to that absolute extreme of what I can do then no matter how much gear I take or how good my diet is I wont get the growth that I want.
> 
> With this in mind.....
> 
> I absolutely smashed myself on Monday for chest and yesterday for Legs (ended up on the floor by the open doors on my back), my diet is spot on anyway so now is the time for me to really push myself even harder to the point where I can't perform another rep let alone think about doing one, I can honestly say that I haven't been so sore in months and both sessions I was absolutely dripping with sweat, in fact so much that my t-shirt basically changed colour.
> 
> Onwards and upwards now, hitting hammys and calves twice a week is a must, diet will stay the same, cooked weight meat portions will be 250g or above and calories will be as high as possible which is clearly what I need as im not getting fat at all (could be the Hyge helping that).
> 
> Got all my supplements in place from @GoNutrition, Protein, fast carbs, slow carbs, krill oil, CLA, joint care, glutamine, Bcaa's, Volt, Amino Go (brilliant stuff) and Ultiman (multi vit).
> 
> Due to be back on cycle and starting prep on 1st July, been cruising for 7 weeks maybe 8 now. With this new training attitude I feel that I could push towards 19st but we will see, legs are responding well, im regularly getting 6 solid meals in a day plus 2 shakes so everything is in check.
> 
> Feels like a new chapter in my training and despite the horrendous DOMS and chest infection im enjoying it


This is really good to read mate. Everything going as it should. Good news!! 18 stone. Fcuk me and I'm here battling to try and hit 16 lol.


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> That's some srs strength there!! Fair fooking play..
> 
> Wel im training back tomorrow and il be thinking of you as I strict bicep curl the 37.5's :whistling:


That's not a bad weight for and old boy using both arms mate.......well done you :lol:



Suprakill4 said:


> This is really good to read mate. Everything going as it should. Good news!! 18 stone. Fcuk me and I'm here battling to try and hit 16 lol.


Thanks mate, yea kinda wanted to put into writing exactly what I was feeling with regards to training.

16 stone is less but then again you're a lot shorter than me aren't you? Im 6ft 1" and that's without your Mrs' heels on


----------



## Suprakill4

Not by much mate I'm about 5ft 10. My training just changed on arms and I love it. Change is good for me. Can get bored easily. I'm doing Jims own version of the mega high rep tricep routine rotation. Pumps are insane.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> That's not a bad weight for and* old boy *using both arms mate.......well done you :lol:
> 
> Thanks mate, yea kinda wanted to put into writing exactly what I was feeling with regards to training.
> 
> 16 stone is less but then again you're a lot shorter than me aren't you? Im 6ft 1" and that's without your Mrs' heels on


Id film it but my VC recorder dosnt download on this new internet thingy.. I just trust that you young guns believe in me


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm doing Jims own version of the mega high rep tricep routine rotation. Pumps are insane.


Great routine isnt it? Need a bis version...


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Id film it but my VC recorder dosnt download on this new internet thingy.. I just trust that you young guns believe in me


 :lol: all us young guns just nod along with you old boys mate so just crack on and have fun


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Not by much mate I'm about 5ft 10. My training just changed on arms and I love it. Change is good for me. Can get bored easily. I'm doing Jims own version of the mega high rep tricep routine rotation. Pumps are insane.


I dunno mate 3" in anything is a big difference  I mean ask @Keeks she'd jump at the chance of another 3".......in height obviously.

Pumps are good mate but for me I have to get heavy stuff in too in fact I like a little of both in my sessions, I find chest really responds to heavy weight and lower reps whereas legs need a battering with reps for me.


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> Great routine isnt it? Need a bis version...


You coached by Jim?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I dunno mate 3" in anything is a big difference  I mean ask @Keeks she'd jump at the chance of another 3".......in height obviously.
> 
> Pumps are good mate but for me I have to get heavy stuff in too in fact I like a little of both in my sessions, I find chest really responds to heavy weight and lower reps whereas legs need a battering with reps for me.


Oooo, you offering me 3"?! Beast! 

 My mistake, you mean in height? Nah, I like being a midget, I can fit under things better. :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> You coached by Jim?


No, but been doing the flex lewis version for a while. Its pretty similar


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Oooo, you offering me 3"?! Beast!
> 
> My mistake, you mean in height? Nah, I like being a midget, I can fit under things better. :lol:


You'd fit under me alright.....although I'd probably lose you, may have to pin you down somehow.........what on earth could I use :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> You'd fit under me alright.....although I'd probably lose you, may have to pin you down somehow.........what on earth could I use :whistling:


Hmm, good point. I can also fit on top of things ok too so could use you as a bumper seat. :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

Chelsea said:


> You'd fit under me alright.....although I'd probably lose you, may have to pin you down somehow.........what on earth could I use :whistling:


Need a hand:lol:?

Sorry @Keeks i couldn't help myself! :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Hmm, good point. I can also fit on top of things ok too so could use you as a bumper seat. :tongue:


Perfect job


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Need a hand:lol:?
> 
> Sorry @Keeks i couldn't help myself! :tongue:


 :lol: Well I can be a bit of a handful at times. :lol:



Chelsea said:


> Perfect job


Cool. If I get excited at being taller when using you as a bumper seat, you may turn into a bouncy castle then.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> :lol: Well I can be a bit of a handful at times. :lol:
> 
> No,nononono,,,,,my mind has just gone hyper mode:devil2:
> 
> Cool. If I get excited at being taller when using you as a bumper seat, you may turn into a bouncy castle then.


----------



## TELBOR

Some very serious business in here Philip.

Crack on son :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Cool. If I get excited at being taller when using you as a bumper seat, you may turn into a bouncy castle then.


Bounce away 



R0BLET said:


> Some very serious business in here Philip.
> 
> Crack on son :beer:


Yea buddy!! A pep talk to myself and a rather sexual ending bouncy castle, all in a day of Chelsea's journal.


----------



## Chelsea

So a quick update, legs are still sore, calves are very sore when tensed or stretched so things are going well with them, the cream of the crop is the doms in my chest which may be even worse than yesterday, if feels like Wolverine has dug his claws into my chest and torn it open, its beyond painful even to touch right from the bottom all the way to my collar bone its savage!

Back tonight so more of the same, short rest periods, heavy weights moved and drop sets used. Food has been spot on, slightly less calories yesterday as it was a rest day but still right up in the 5000's. Still very much in 2 minds about whether to compete Sunday 26th October, might try to take some pics tonight to see where I'm at, almost tempted to start the prep on 1st July to get leaner then almost use it as a mini rebound so basically prep for a full month then go on holiday for 2 weeks in Aug. Thoughts?


----------



## Zola

What do you want to do dude?


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> What do you want to do dude?


Well I do wanna compete but I don't want to go on stage thinking I wished I had more time to bring up hammys you know?!


----------



## Chelsea

Currently tucking into this....

250g cooked chicken

200g cooked rice

2 rice cakes and peanut butter after 



It's homemade Thai red curry by the way.


----------



## Zola

Chelsea said:


> Well I do wanna compete but I don't want to go on stage thinking I wished I had more time to bring up hammys you know?!


Indeed...and you want to be able to enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Indeed...and you want to be able to enjoy your holiday.


True that! Plus 2 weeks without lifting a weight would be hard too! Think there is a gym there but getting away and going gym could be tough.


----------



## Zola

Your body will be loving the rest. Where you going anyway? Planning something for September at the moment, not sure where though!


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Your body will be loving the rest. Where you going anyway? Planning something for September at the moment, not sure where though!


True but 2 weeks off weights isn't great during prep, its great just as an off season break.

Going to The Peloponnese mate, nice little local town, went there last year, gf's parents have a really nice place out there and a car so staying out there for 2 weeks


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Well I do wanna compete but I don't want to go on stage thinking I wished I had more time to bring up hammys you know?!


Might be way off the mark here but you do seem to be too much in two minds about Oct. Know you wanna compete then but you also know how much of a head fck prep actually is so with the above on your mind, plus the two weeks holiday, will that fck with your head too much and throw more doubt into prep which you don't want or need during prep?! You want to be going into it with as little worry and as confident as possible not with niggling doubts messing with your head throughout.

Or you could prep for a month, then go on holiday and decide on the rest when you come back depending how you feel/look?

Now, sensible aside, back to the bouncy castle.....midgets love a good bounce. :bounce:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Press up, pulls ups and squat with your girl on your shoulders!

Is there many calories in that thai curry sauce?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Might be way off the mark here but you do seem to be too much in two minds about Oct. Know you wanna compete then but you also know how much of a head fck prep actually is so with the above on your mind, plus the two weeks holiday, will that fck with your head too much and throw more doubt into prep which you don't want or need during prep?! You want to be going into it with as little worry and as confident as possible not with niggling doubts messing with your head throughout.
> 
> Or you could prep for a month, then go on holiday and decide on the rest when you come back depending how you feel/look?
> 
> Now, sensible aside, back to the bouncy castle.....midgets love a good bounce. :bounce:


Very good points and its exactly what ive been thinking to be honest. I don't want extra stress or the worry that I don't feel completely confident with what im bringing to the stage so maybe it might just be best competing in April, but maybe doing a mini cut now to lean down for the summer then rebound back up when im back.

Ive heard they do although that would be one moist bouncy castle with you on it 



Juic3Up said:


> Press up, pulls ups and squat with your girl on your shoulders!
> 
> Is there many calories in that thai curry sauce?


Mate doing press ups will only do so much plus the gf would be too light for squats.

I use a Thai Red Curry paste then then use 3/4 jar of coconut milk mate, don't think its too bad to be honest, especially if you get the Amor coconut milk as it has very low sugars compared to others.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Very good points and its exactly what ive been thinking to be honest. I don't want extra stress or the worry that I don't feel completely confident with what im bringing to the stage so maybe it might just be best competing in April, but maybe doing a mini cut now to lean down for the summer then rebound back up when im back.
> 
> Ive heard they do although that would be one moist bouncy castle with you on it


You know how much things can get to you and mess with your thinking during prep so just think its wise to have as little doubts as possible and to be as confident as you can be knowing you've done everything you could've done.

I'm a firm believer that your body and mental state have a connection and the better you feel mentally, the better your body responds, just my thinking anyway.

:lol: True, but that's just one of those little midget problems we experience, makes for a better bounce though. :tongue: Otherwise its back to pinning the midget down as sometimes it's the only way to control over-excited midgets. :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Was gonna have a tug to some porn but might aswel have one reading all this ffs lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Got this again at 10:30 tonight  2 salmon fillets, new potatoes and broccoli:


----------



## Chelsea

Quick update the girlfriend is being a complete **** we haven't spoken for nearly a whole day and she spent last night in the bedroom which was pretty pathetic.

More bad news is that I got Algeria in the work world cup sweepstakes!

Even more bad news is that its leg day today and its fcking hot outside so that's gonna be horrendous but good at the same time.

Suppose the only good news I get is when I look in the mirror


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Quick update the girlfriend is being a complete **** we haven't spoken for nearly a whole day and she spent last night in the bedroom which was pretty pathetic.
> 
> More bad news is that I got Algeria in the work world cup sweepstakes!
> 
> Even more bad news is that its leg day today and its fcking hot outside so that's gonna be horrendous but good at the same time.
> 
> Suppose the only good news I get is when I look in the mirror


About time you sacked her mate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> About time you sacked her mate :lol:


No sh1t mate, think its coming to that to be honest, getting ridiculous!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> No sh1t mate, think its coming to that to be honest, getting ridiculous!


Easy way out for you..... " I am gay"

She wouldn't question you mate :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Send me naked pics of her if you do split.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Easy way out for you..... " I am gay"
> 
> She wouldn't question you mate :lol:


 :lol: that made me lol



Suprakill4 said:


> Send me naked pics of her if you do split.


Of course :lol:


----------



## Dan94

Chelsea said:


> Currently tucking into this....
> 
> 250g cooked chicken
> 
> 200g cooked rice
> 
> 2 rice cakes and peanut butter after
> 
> View attachment 151963
> 
> 
> It's homemade Thai red curry by the way.


You eating that at work mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Dan94 said:


> You eating that at work mate?


Yea mate, I have 4 meals at work


----------



## Zola

Do you ever get any ridiculous comments?


----------



## Chelsea

Legs on Tuesday has resulted in some serious doms! Im still in a lot of pain today:

*Standing Calves:*

4 sets x 12 reps staying around 12-15 plates making sure form is super slow and controlled along with a good squeeze at the top.

*Seated Calves:*

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 15 - last 5 pulses

Incline Calf Raises:

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 15 last 5-6 pulses

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 12 -last 3 or so were half reps.

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

55kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

75KG X 12 - last few half reps.

*Standing Hammy Curls:*

3 plates x 12 reps

4 plates x 12 reps

5 plates x 12 reps - form not as good on positive but controlled down for negative.

*Hack Squats:*

Bodyweight x 12

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

120kg x 15! PB - massively rest paused on this was absolutely horrific.

*Leg Extension:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

112kg x 12

119kg x 10 - absolutely nothing left in the quads, 2 exercise taken to complete failure!

Walking lunges will be added at this point from next week which I imagine will be awful!


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Do you ever get any ridiculous comments?


I used to get a lot more but now I have been here 3 years people have stopped asking so much but it used to be constant and people still cant believe I eat so much haha.


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Legs on Tuesday has resulted in some serious doms! Im still in a lot of pain today:
> 
> *Standing Calves:*
> 
> 4 sets x 12 reps staying around 12-15 plates making sure form is super slow and controlled along with a good squeeze at the top.
> 
> *Seated Calves:*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 15 - last 5 pulses
> 
> Incline Calf Raises:
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 15 last 5-6 pulses
> 
> *Seated Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12 -last 3 or so were half reps.
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 75KG X 12 - last few half reps.
> 
> *Standing Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 3 plates x 12 reps
> 
> 4 plates x 12 reps
> 
> 5 plates x 12 reps - form not as good on positive but controlled down for negative.
> 
> *Hack Squats:*
> 
> Bodyweight x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 15! PB - massively rest paused on this was absolutely horrific.
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 98kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 112kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 10 - absolutely nothing left in the quads, 2 exercise taken to complete failure!
> 
> Walking lunges will be added at this point from next week which I imagine will be awful!


Good to see you hammering your legs Phil! Lunges at the end would be a killer:beer:

EDIT: Zercher Squats at the end will kill you off!


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Good to see you hammering your legs Phil! Lunges at the end would be a killer:beer:
> 
> EDIT: Zercher Squats at the end will kill you off!


Cheers mate, they are responding well too, my mate who always had bigger legs had to admit that I had overtaken him the other day which was nice especially on a cruise so im not all pumped up haha.

What on earth are those they sound like they are going to make wanna die!?


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, they are responding well too, my mate who always had bigger legs had to admit that I had overtaken him the other day which was nice especially on a cruise so im not all pumped up haha.
> 
> What on earth are those they sound like they are going to make wanna die!?


Everytime I do them they wipe me out totally, so I do them last. Cos you've got good upper body you should be able to keep the bar tucked into the elbows.... Worth a shot, easy on the back too..


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Everytime I do them they wipe me out totally, so I do them last. Cos you've got good upper body you should be able to keep the bar tucked into the elbows.... Worth a shot, easy on the back too..


Very odd, not what I was thinking at all but im willing to give them a go especially as its better for me in terms of posture as the guy said - less spine compression. Might be nice to do a 20-30 rep challenge on these at the end.


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Very odd, not what I was thinking at all but im willing to give them a go especially as its better for me in terms of posture as the guy said - less spine compression. Might be nice to do a 20-30 rep challenge on these at the end.


Would like to see you do 20! :thumbup1:

Chuck some fat gripz on the bar too cos they'll bruise your elbows /forearms...


----------



## TELBOR

Zola said:


> Do you ever get any ridiculous comments?


Usually leg related "how haven't you snapped yet?"

Or the women "why are your tits bigger than mine?"

:lol:


----------



## Dan94

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, I have 4 meals at work


I bet they love that stinking out the office :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Would like to see you do 20! :thumbup1:
> 
> Chuck some fat gripz on the bar too cos they'll bruise your elbows /forearms...


On 60kg I reckon that would be fine 



R0BLET said:


> Usually leg related "how haven't you snapped yet?"
> 
> Or the women "why are your tits bigger than mine?"
> 
> :lol:


Hahaha so many girls say that its unreal......never heard the other one though :whistling:



Dan94 said:


> I bet they love that stinking out the office :lol:


Only on the days I bring in salmon and heat it up haha!


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> On 60kg I reckon that would be fine


Yea start at 60 mate. I did 120 a couple of weeks back and cocked it right up!


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Yea start at 60 mate. I did 120 a couple of weeks back and cocked it right up!


120kg sitting on your arms! Surely they would give up way before your legs do!?


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> 120kg sitting on your arms! Surely they would give up way before your legs do!?


Yea they did. :whistling: @Row Row did 160 last week!


----------



## RowRow

sxbarnes said:


> Yea they did. :whistling: @Row Row did 160 last week!


Bloody hurt that did! On the 180 forearms gave way and couldn't hold the weight.

I have a mate who does zercher rack pulls with over 300kg and he's a natty


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Yea they did. :whistling: @Row Row did *160* last week!


What's that in kg's? :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> What's that in kg's? :lol:


^^^


----------



## sxbarnes

Think I'll just do the reps on 80-100 as an end move. It completely wipes me out anyway so it'll be home time after!


----------



## Chelsea

Quick video of the 250kg shrugs I did on Friday  safe to say my back looks fairly decent here


----------



## sxbarnes

Show off


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Quick video of the 250kg shrugs I did on Friday  safe to say my back looks fairly decent here


Looks awesome mate.

Dem calves :wub:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Quick video of the 250kg shrugs I did on Friday  safe to say my back looks fairly decent here


Is that the smallest belt you could find?


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Show off


Damn right :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Looks awesome mate.
> 
> Dem calves :wub:


 :lol: thanks mate  not the best angle for calves, especially as my back is shadowing them haha!



bigchickenlover said:


> Is that the smallest belt you could find?


Small belts for small waists :whistling:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Damn right :lol:
> 
> :lol: thanks mate  not the best angle for calves, especially as my back is shadowing them haha!
> 
> Small belts for small waists :whistling:


You don't wear that to squat do you?? Oh wait you don't squat.. .. .. . :gun_bandana: :tt2:


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> You don't wear that to squat do you?? Oh wait you don't squat.. .. .. . :gun_bandana: :tt2:


Hahaha! I hack SQUAT.....will be front squatting soon you old cnut :thumb:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha! I hack SQUAT.....will be front squatting soon you old cnut :thumb:


All this recording malarkey makes me wana go and buy one of these I phone thingys and record my lifts!!

I miss front squatting my knees are scared of them now..


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> All this recording malarkey makes me wana go and buy one of these I phone thingys and record my lifts!!
> 
> I miss front squatting my knees are scared of them now..


Hahaha you wouldn't be able to use an iphone! Watching you trying to operate it would be like watching monkeys using tools for the first time :lol:

I found front squats better for my knees than back squats but either way I would be doing them at the end so my knees are properly warmed up.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha you wouldn't be able to use an iphone! Watching you trying to operate it would be like watching monkeys using tools for the first time :lol:
> 
> I found front squats better for my knees than back squats but either way I would be doing them at the end so my knees are properly warmed up.


I am ape like that much is true and my arthritic fingers do struggle to text my mum sometimes..

Well when you do make sure you record it and post on here so we can all take the pi33.. If I get enough pension this month IL treat myself


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> I am ape like that much is true and my arthritic fingers do struggle to text my mum sometimes..
> 
> Well when you do make sure you record it and post on here so we can all take the pi33.. If I get enough pension this month IL treat myself


Hahaha i'll be sure to do it :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Few pics from back on thurs...


----------



## sxbarnes

Paparazzi pics


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Paparazzi pics


I think it was......I got sent the pics from a journalist :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> I think it was......I got sent the pics from a journalist :lol:


You must be up to something then. Apart from growing


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> You must be up to something then. Apart from growing


 :lol: not me mate im squeaky clean....just popular haha!


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> :lol: not me mate im squeaky clean....just popular haha!


Rolf harris used to be popular ...


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Rolf harris used to be popular ...


 :whistling: oh **** :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> :whistling: oh **** :lol:


I'm sure your squeaky clean will see you through. Like you've met john terry....


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Few pics from back on thurs...
> 
> View attachment 152748
> View attachment 152749
> View attachment 152750
> View attachment 152751


What's with all the bags everywhere?! Lol


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> What's with all the bags everywhere?! Lol


Man bags


----------



## Sharpy76

Back looks awesome in the vid @Chelsea!!!

Complete and utter sh!te form but it's to be expected from you tbh


----------



## Guest

Wtf are you wearing in the gym that's pink you Willy wufter!


----------



## TELBOR

Spawn of Haney said:


> Wtf are you wearing in the gym that's pink you Willy wufter!


Said he doesn't wear vests in the gym......

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Back looks awesome in the vid @Chelsea!!!
> 
> Complete and utter sh!te form but it's to be expected from you tbh


Pmsl. Never realised push press style shrugs were a real exercise until I saw that :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> What's with all the bags everywhere?! Lol


No lockers which is a bit annoying haha.



sxbarnes said:


> Man bags


Its a man purse.......Indiana Jones wears one :lol:



Sharpy76 said:


> Back looks awesome in the vid @Chelsea!!!
> 
> Complete and utter sh!te form but it's to be expected from you tbh


Haha look at the reflection in the mirror with regards to form, plenty of movement of my delts right up to my beautiful ears. Looking from the back its hard to notice much movement in the shrug because my humongous back takes over the video 

Don't be jelly 



Spawn of Haney said:


> Wtf are you wearing in the gym that's pink you Willy wufter!


Mate its a pink vest that says 'Fresh' on it...... only bodybuilding champions can wear them


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl. Never realised push press style shrugs were a real exercise until I saw that :lol:


You're all so cute......I tell you what when you have traps like mine i'll start to take notice of this horrendous banter :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Said he doesn't wear vests in the gym......
> 
> :lol:


Well when its 26 degrees I had no option mate, I still hate it though, much prefer T-shirts.


----------



## Chelsea

Was supposed to be doing legs last night but my training partner had a funny jab in his quad so we had to train chest:

*Incline Barbell:*

100kg x 10

130kg x 8 - this might be a pb, did 6 reps clean on my own and only needed a tiny spot on the last 2.

80kg x 15

*Flat Barbell:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

80kg x 15

*Incline Flye's:*

27.5kg x12

32.5kg x 10

40kg x 8 - really low so chest stretched to pieces.

*Incline Hammer Press:*

40kg x 15

60kg x 12

80kg x 12 - every rep on all 3 sets had a dead stop at the bottom of the rep.

*Bodyweight Dips:*

3 sets - 10, 12, 12

I tell you something the gh is definitely helping recovery, im not getting cramp at all in my chest yet im doing the same workload so its great and im not as sore as usual.

Finally jabbed another 1ml of NP Test 400 for my cruise, think it had been well over 2 weeks since my last one so it was well overdue, tempted to start my blast early as im going to Greece on 1st Aug for 2 weeks. Thinking about doing Test E with Tren Ace and maybe some Mast E quite possibly with some Anavar to kickstart or maybe just NP's new Rip blend 200 which is 75mg Tren Ace, 75mg Test Prop, 50mg Mast Prop, that could make things a lot easier plus I would see results quickly due to short esters but also maybe run Test E the last 2 weeks before hols and do a big jab before I go away and maybe take the Anavar with me in my suitcase......thoughts?


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Was supposed to be doing legs last night but my training partner had a funny jab in his quad so we had to train chest:
> 
> *Incline Barbell:*
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 130kg x 8 - this might be a pb, did 6 reps clean on my own and only needed a tiny spot on the last 2.
> 
> 80kg x 15
> 
> *Flat Barbell:*
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 15
> 
> *Incline Flye's:*
> 
> 27.5kg x12
> 
> 32.5kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 8 - really low so chest stretched to pieces.
> 
> *Incline Hammer Press:*
> 
> 40kg x 15
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 12 - every rep on all 3 sets had a dead stop at the bottom of the rep.
> 
> *Bodyweight Dips:*
> 
> 3 sets - 10, 12, 12
> 
> I tell you something the gh is definitely helping recovery, im not getting cramp at all in my chest yet im doing the same workload so its great and im not as sore as usual.
> 
> Finally jabbed another 1ml of NP Test 400 for my cruise, think it had been well over 2 weeks since my last one so it was well overdue, tempted to start my blast early as im going to Greece on 1st Aug for 2 weeks. Thinking about doing Test E with Tren Ace and maybe some Mast E quite possibly with some Anavar to kickstart or maybe just *NP's new Rip blend 200 which is 75mg Tren Ace, 75mg Test Prop, 50mg Mast Prop*, that could make things a lot easier plus I would see results quickly due to short esters but also maybe run Test E the last 2 weeks before hols and do a big jab before I go away and maybe take the *Anavar with me in my suitcase*......thoughts?


OOOooohhh Sounds nice mmmm:thumbup1:

Cavity! At least that way your guaranteed action pre holiday!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Good excuse not to train legs


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> OOOooohhh Sounds nice mmmm:thumbup1:
> 
> Cavity! At least that way your guaranteed action pre holiday!!!


 :lol: not really my idea of getting some action, unless he cuddles me after the search haha!

Does sound nice doesn't it, supposed to be pip free too.



sxbarnes said:


> Good excuse not to train legs


Haha don't worry i'll be training them today


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night:

*Standing Calf Raises:*

10 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 12

14 plates x 12

*Seated Calf Raises whilst leaning on machine:*

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 15 - pulses for last 5

*Incline Calf Raises:*

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 15 - last 5 pulses

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

50kg x 12

70kg x 10

70kg x 12

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

35kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

*Straight Leg Deads:*

1 set x 12 reps on 70kg - training partners back got painfully pumped haha.

*Hack Squat:*- this is where we killed it especially as hammies were fried

Bodyweight x 20 reps

40kg x 20 reps

80kg x 15 reps

100kg x 15 reps - rest paused last 5-6

120kg x 10 - every rep was super low as I moved toes up slightly to get extra depth.

*Leg Extension:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

112kg x 12

56kg x 12 - immediate drop set.

*Finished with - Single Leg Hammy curls:*

2 plates x 12 reps x 2 sets

Legs dead and a bit sore already now.


----------



## DiggyV

and where are the walking lunges? :whistling:

Yeah, yeah I know - "next time" :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Where were the zerchers?


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> and where are the walking lunges? :whistling:
> 
> Yeah, yeah I know - "next time" :lol:


I'm not even joking we almost died in the heat! My mate fell asleep after we were so battered...



:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Here's a quick shot from arms yesterday, 18st 5lbs and sitting pretty


----------



## Chelsea

After a week of antibiotics they haven't worked, voice is still fcked so I've been upgraded to these...


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> After a week of antibiotics they haven't worked, voice is still fcked so I've been upgraded to these...
> 
> View attachment 153058


Did you have your adams apple shaved?


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Did you have your adams apple shaved?


Hahahaha yep, just like you asked


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Here's a quick shot from arms yesterday, 18st 5lbs and sitting pretty
> 
> View attachment 153029


 :confused1: WTF is pretty about this? Definately aint that shrek head ! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> :confused1: WTF is pretty about this? Definately aint that shrek head ! :thumb:


My head has to be that big to house my massive ego


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> My head has to be that big to house my massive ego


It's to match that massive cock on your head more like :lol:

Looking well though - cùnt


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> It's to match that massive cock on your head more like :lol:
> 
> Looking well though - cùnt


 :lol: at least I have a massive cock then!! 

Cheers mate, sounding a little jelly......wanna hug it out? :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: at least I have a massive cock then!!
> 
> Cheers mate, sounding a little jelly......wanna hug it out? :thumb:


2" max :lol:

I'll have a hug, not jelly though...... Well.... A little


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> 2" max :lol:
> 
> I'll have a hug, not jelly though...... Well.... A little


Perfect size for anal then :thumb:

Haha its ok......im jealous too.....of your........erm............i'll get back to you on that one :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Perfect size for anal then :thumb:
> 
> Haha its ok......im jealous too.....of your........erm............i'll get back to you on that one :lol:


On who? Gary Coleman PMSL

You are jealous of my gainz brah!! (I have zero gains at the moment) :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> On who? Gary Coleman PMSL
> 
> You are jealous of my gainz brah!! (I have zero gains at the moment) :lol:


Gary Coleman/@Keeks same sort of thing really!

Why the FCK haven't you got any gains at the moment? Not even more reps on heavier weights etc?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Gary Coleman/@Keeks same sort of thing really!
> 
> Why the FCK haven't you got any gains at the moment? Not even more reps on heavier weights etc?


PMSL. Suppose they are similar :lol:

Yeah reps and heavier is happening, just no visual changes. Diet is same as it has been these last 12 weeks except a few more carbs to increase cals.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. Suppose they are similar :lol:
> 
> Yeah reps and heavier is happening, just no visual changes. Diet is same as it has been these last 12 weeks except a few more carbs to increase cals.


Mate, visual changes are so hard to see yourself so if you are lifting heavier for more reps overall and generally eating more and better then im sure gains are on the up.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Gary Coleman/@Keeks same sort of thing really!
> 
> Why the FCK haven't you got any gains at the moment? Not even more reps on heavier weights etc?


Only popped in for a perv and I'm being compared to a bloke?! :huh: Who's is he anyway?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Only popped in for a perv and I'm being compared to a bloke?! :huh: Who's is he anyway?


Don't worry you're not being compared to a bloke......just the midget part


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> My head has to be that big to house my massive ego


Touche . Go white ronnie !


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Don't worry you're not being compared to a bloke......just the midget part


I've just googled him, you thinking about bum fun with Gary Coleman?! You weirdo pervert. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Touche . Go white ronnie !


 :beer:



Keeks said:


> I've just googled him, you thinking about bum fun with Gary Coleman?! You weirdo pervert. :lol:


Erm.......more like covering you in nutella to make you look like him then engaging in bum fun


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :beer:
> 
> Erm.......more like covering you in nutella to make you look like him then engaging in bum fun


Now that sounds like fun especially if you lick it off afterwards, but I also feel like I've uncovered your true fetish, you want bum fun with Gary Coleman and think I'm the closest you'll get to it, little bit disappointed I've got to say. :no:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Now that sounds like fun especially if you lick it off afterwards, but I also feel like I've uncovered your true fetish, you want bum fun with Gary Coleman and think I'm the closest you'll get to it, little bit disappointed I've got to say. :no:


Let just remember that Rob brought up Mr Coleman and im not talking about the Ronnie version so lets just skip over the tiny black midget and crack on with the licking of Nutella off you


----------



## Chelsea

Meal 2:

250g meatballs

190g cooked spag

2 rice cakes with peanut butter


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Let just remember that Rob brought up Mr Coleman and im not talking about the Ronnie version so lets just skip over the tiny black midget and crack on with the licking of Nutella off you


Phew, glad that's straightened out, but I'll bring white chocolate spread too just in case, now lick away. 



Chelsea said:


> Meal 2:
> 
> 250g meatballs
> 
> 190g cooked spag
> 
> 2 rice cakes with peanut butter
> 
> View attachment 153064


+ 1 chocolate covered midget.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Phew, glad that's straightened out, but I'll bring white chocolate spread too just in case, now lick away.
> 
> + 1 chocolate covered midget.


Best dessert ever!  :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Best dessert ever!  :drool:


Dessert?! The chocolate midget is for starters, and main course, and dessert. Hope you're hungry!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Dessert?! The chocolate midget is for starters, and main course, and dessert. Hope you're hungry!


I'll be like a fat kid on Ghrp-6 :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I'll be like a fat kid on Ghrp-6 :lol:


I would say I'll bring loads of jars then but tbh, one jar will last ages anyway. :lol: You could just dip me right in it. :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I would say I'll bring loads of jars then but tbh, one jar will last ages anyway. :lol: You could just dip me right in it. :thumb:


Oh there will be plenty of dipping in the brown


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Oh there will be plenty of dipping in the brown


Cheeky, but we said white chocolate spread didn't we?! :whistling: You're just pure filth! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

I have to have a w4nk everytime I read this bl00dy journal.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Cheeky, but we said white chocolate spread didn't we?! :whistling: You're just pure filth! :lol:


I'll provide the white in the chocolate spread :lol:

Yep....certified 100% pure filth


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> I have to have a w4nk everytime I read this bl00dy journal.


Me too! :lol:



Chelsea said:


> I'll provide the white in the chocolate spread :lol:
> 
> Yep....certified 100% pure filth


 :lol: I bet you will! That did make me lol, and make me want chocolate spread 

Oh I know you are.


----------



## lukeyybrown1

What is your next cycle going to consist of mate drug wise?


----------



## bigchickenlover

lukeyybrown1 said:


> What is your next cycle going to consist of mate drug wise?


Nutella and peanut butter 250mg eod spread viciously over both cheeks


----------



## Chelsea

lukeyybrown1 said:


> What is your next cycle going to consist of mate drug wise?


Dunno mate, might do a 4-5 week blast of short esters before I go away to Greece in August so might look at Neuro Pharma Rip 200.



bigchickenlover said:


> Nutella and peanut butter 250mg eod spread viciously over both cheeks


 :lol:

Hits macros perfectly and you never get bored of a snack like that


----------



## Zola

Chelsea said:


> Dunno mate, might do a 4-5 week blast of short esters before I go away to Greece in August so might look at Neuro Pharma Rip 200.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Hits macros perfectly and you never get bored of a snack like that


Where in Greece are you for? think we're going to corfu


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Where in Greece are you for? think we're going to corfu


Peloponnese mate - Corinth


----------



## biglbs

Chelsea said:


> Meal 2:
> 
> 250g meatballs
> 
> 190g cooked spag
> 
> 2 rice cakes with peanut butter
> 
> View attachment 153064


Looks like a giant tapeworm.... :crying:

Nice to see you cracking on...


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Me too! :lol:
> 
> :lol: I bet you will! That did make me lol, and make me want chocolate spread
> 
> Oh I know you are.


That just made me have one purely at the thought of you having one!


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> That just made me have one purely at the thought of you having one!


 :lol: We're all at it, but I blame Chelsea, it's his journal.

Chelsea, your journal is pure w4nk

ing material. :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> :lol: We're all at it, but I blame Chelsea, it's his journal.
> 
> Chelsea, your journal is pure w4nk
> 
> ing material. :lol:


But I bet I'm the first one to post up pics in his journal of said w4nking... Lol.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> But I bet I'm the first one to post up pics in his journal of said w4nking... Lol.


You do that and we could post pics of chocolate covered Gary Coleman V's chocolate covered Ronnie Coleman's wrestling tournament. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night was epic:

*Standing Calf Raises:*

12 plates x 12

14 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

18 plates x 10

20 plates x 8 - full stack

*Seated Calf Raises:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 15 - pulses on the end

*Incline Calf Raises:*

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 15 - pulses for a good 6-7 reps.

*Lying Hammy Curls:* Exploding on the way up making sure the pad hits glutes then controlling down:

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 15 - a few done with momentum

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12 - rest paused

60kg x 8 - dropped to 40kg for another 4

*Standing Hammy Curls Single Leg:*

3 plates x 12 reps x 3 sets

*Hack Squats:*

Bodyweight x 20 reps

50kg x 20 reps

100kg x 15 reps - used straps for this but they were hurting the back of my knees although it alleviated the pressure on the front of my knees so it felt great!

150kg x 9 reps - pretty sure this is a pb  - put the straps only on the section below the knee and it was a revelation, no pain in the knees at all 

@DiggyV......

*WALKING LUNGES* 

12 paces on either leg holding 20kg dumbells.

2 sets holding 20kg dumbells - 15 reps a side - sickening and so cardio demoing I was fcked!!!!

*Leg Extension:*

98kg x 15

105kg x 12

119kg x 13 - full stack

Fcking awesome session and everything kills so much more now I did the lunges and I have to admit there were horrible but great at the same time, I was slumped in the seat after my second set watching my training partner do his set whilst trying to catch my breath.

The straps round the bottom of the knee were a complete revelation, took the pain away finally and meant I could focus on the exercise and not on the awkwardness of it.

Legs are sore today, calves are more sore as I upped the weight and lost some of the form on the last sets which felt awesome, limited the stretch on the bottom portion but fck me did it kill on the contraction phase.

Nice to get legs done on a Monday as well plus it means arms which were done on Saturday have an extra day to recover before they are used during chest.


----------



## Chelsea

So.... Cycle starts tonight, 5 weeks till I go to Greece so for the first time in my life I'm using short esters on a blast, which means these turned up today


----------



## biglbs

Chelsea said:


> So.... Cycle starts tonight, 5 weeks till I go to Greece so for the first time in my life I'm using short esters on a blast, which means these turned up today
> 
> View attachment 153129
> View attachment 153131
> View attachment 153132
> View attachment 153133


You will love it mate.


----------



## DiggyV

about bloody time you slacker :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

biglbs said:


> You will love it mate.


Mate..... I'm boiling already!!!! U jus jabbed 2ml or maybe a tiny bit under and I swear it feels like I'm having a hot flush!





DiggyV said:


> about bloody time you slacker :lol:


Haha! Legs are sore mate!! Hoping to hit hammys and calves later this week as well


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Mate..... I'm boiling already!!!! U jus jabbed 2ml or maybe a tiny bit under and I swear it feels like I'm having a hot flush!
> 
> View attachment 153159
> 
> 
> Haha! Legs are sore mate!! Hoping to hit hammys and calves later this week as well


What's the pip like with this or is it too early to tell?


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> What's the pip like with this or is it too early to tell?


Too early to tell mate but I can let you know tomorrow.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Too early to tell mate but I can let you know tomorrow.


Nice one mate


----------



## Suprakill4

danMUNDY said:


> Nice one mate


I started this yesterday just for a little blast for 6 weeks. Jab didn't go well, I seem to have an issue with delt jabs but they hadn't been used for 12 weeks so thought would try. It was very thin so got the thicker orange 1 inch and like fcuk the missus could get it in my muscle, always the case with delts no matter what I try, so re-sited round the delt more with a blue and it went in fine thank fcuk (blues hurt man! Lol). Zero pip this morning and was expecting a lot with the jab issues and with it being a rip mix which are usually painful?

Slight full ache when training back today but that's it. Doing 2ml in glute tomorrow!


----------



## RowRow

Suprakill4 said:


> I started this yesterday just for a little blast for 6 weeks. Jab didn't go well, I seem to have an issue with delt jabs but they hadn't been used for 12 weeks so thought would try. It was very thin so got the thicker orange 1 inch and like fcuk the missus could get it in my muscle, always the case with delts no matter what I try, so re-sited round the delt more with a blue and it went in fine thank fcuk (blues hurt man! Lol). Zero pip this morning and was expecting a lot with the jab issues and with it being a rip mix which are usually painful?
> 
> Slight full ache when training back today but that's it. Doing 2ml in glute tomorrow!


I often get that in my delts on jabs. Oil just will not go in and takes a few stop starts to get it. Took about 5 minutes to put 1ml in my right delt today! Legs and fingers were cramping!


----------



## Suprakill4

RowRow said:


> I often get that in my delts on jabs. Oil just will not go in and takes a few stop starts to get it. Took about 5 minutes to put 1ml in my right delt today! Legs and fingers were cramping!


It is an absolute cvnt mate and it's the reason I NEVER stick to my doses I'm meant to do, and why I ALWAYS end cycles way before they are meant to lol detest jabbing as it is so when we were sat for 5 minutes to get 0.4ml in I just wanted her to carry on but her fingers were numb and had big dents in them from the syringe lol. So re sited. Ill use blues in future to make a little easier.


----------



## Chelsea

Oh just for reference this morning 24.06.14 after a 15minute dog walk, p1ss and poopies, no fluids or food taken on and just in shorts I was....


----------



## PHMG

Scar tissue build up guys. Why I only use slin pins for all jabs of all oil.


----------



## Chelsea

I'm aware I need new socks by the way


----------



## Chelsea

PHMG said:


> Scar tissue build up guys. Why I only use slin pins for all jabs of all oil.


Does it not take forever to pin though?


----------



## PHMG

Chelsea said:


> Does it not take forever to pin though?


about 30 seconds per jab. no biggie.


----------



## RowRow

Suprakill4 said:


> It is an absolute cvnt mate and it's the reason I NEVER stick to my doses I'm meant to do, and why I ALWAYS end cycles way before they are meant to lol detest jabbing as it is so when we were sat for 5 minutes to get 0.4ml in I just wanted her to carry on but her fingers were numb and had big dents in them from the syringe lol. So re sited. Ill use blues in future to make a little easier.


Would never put blues anywhere other than my quads! Bleurgh just too long for me not to freak out.


----------



## RowRow

PHMG said:


> Scar tissue build up guys. Why I only use slin pins for all jabs of all oil.


I do this on bis/tris jabs some oils like cheque drops and methyl tren will just not go through though.


----------



## Chelsea

Breakfast is served:

GoNutrition - CLA, Ultiman, Vit D3, Krill Oil

Fun bits - 2 x Bayer Proviron, 1 x Pharma Aromasin, 1 x NP Anavar 

Not so fun bits - 1 x Antibiotic, 1 x Hayfever tablet


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Oh just for reference this morning 24.06.14 after a 15minute dog walk, p1ss and poopies, no fluids or food taken on and just in shorts I was....
> 
> View attachment 153160


Please sweep the floor pre picture, also wear white socks


----------



## biglbs

Chelsea said:


> Mate..... I'm boiling already!!!! U jus jabbed 2ml or maybe a tiny bit under and I swear it feels like I'm having a hot flush!
> 
> Yes mate it will hit that fast and the thermogenic effect is one to behold,,,,bring on night sweats and fooked up dreams...enjoy
> 
> View attachment 153159
> 
> 
> Haha! Legs are sore mate!! Hoping to hit hammys and calves later this week as well


----------



## biglbs

Guys load your barrels and heat on radiator or in boiling water upside down to thin oil,it will go in far easier,and save the walls getting coated in oil occasionally :lol: :cowboy:


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Please sweep the floor pre picture, also wear white socks


White socks are for old retards, I bet you wear them with your sandals :lol:

Yea mate thermogenics will hopefully lean me out for holiday pics 



biglbs said:


> Guys load your barrels and heat on radiator or in boiling water upside down to thin oil,it will go in far easier,and save the walls getting coated in oil occasionally :lol: :cowboy:


Hahaha! The oil went in well easy anyway mate, nice and thing and very easy to jab, barely had to even press it down, only pain was I hit 2 really fcking sensitive areas just on the skin and it bled straight away haha, 3rd time lucky pin went in nicely and from then on it was smooth as silk.

Zero pip today guys, wouldn't even know ive jabbed which is fcking beautiful for a rip blend


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night:

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 10

140kg x 8  - quite possibly a pb

120kg x 8

*Flat Bench:*

120kg x 8 - shoulders were hurting so dropped to 100kg

100kg x 15  left it there as flat bench angle was causing shoulders to feel really sore.

*Incline Flye's:*

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10 - completely unspotted.

*Incline Hammer Strength Press:*

All performed with a dead stop at the bottom of the rep.

50kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

Lovely session apart from shoulders hurting on flat. Really pleased with 140kg on incline, had only taken 100mg NP Anavar.....surely cant kick in that quick can it haha, mate said he didn't even help, literally finger tip spot on last 2!!!

As I said earlier for those that might have missed it *2ml NP Rip 200 *has gone in so - *150mg Tren Ace, 150mg Test Prop, 100mg Mast Prop *will be hitting my system shortly


----------



## tonyc74

Chelsea said:


> Chest last night:
> 
> *Incline Bench:*
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 140kg x 8  - quite possibly a pb
> 
> 120kg x 8
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> 120kg x 8 - shoulders were hurting so dropped to 100kg
> 
> 100kg x 15  left it there as flat bench angle was causing shoulders to feel really sore.
> 
> *Incline Flye's:*
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10 - completely unspotted.
> 
> *Incline Hammer Strength Press:*
> 
> All performed with a dead stop at the bottom of the rep.
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> Lovely session apart from shoulders hurting on flat. Really pleased with 140kg on incline, had only taken 100mg NP Anavar.....surely cant kick in that quick can it haha, mate said he didn't even help, literally finger tip spot on last 2!!!
> 
> As I said earlier for those that might have missed it *2ml NP Rip 200 *has gone in so - *150mg Tren Ace, 150mg Test Prop, 100mg Mast Prop *will be hitting my system shortly


that stuff crippled me to a point of where I could walk properly...still used the whole bottle though lol...you couldn't see my knee cap as it was that swollen!


----------



## Chelsea

tonyc74 said:


> that stuff crippled me to a point of where I could walk properly...still used the whole bottle though lol...you couldn't see my knee cap as it was that swollen!


Haha, to be fair I got some pip off the Wildcat TntMast250 but this one is pip free so I cant complain.

Still using the whole bottle of the Wildcat stuff is a good effort mate haha!


----------



## Chelsea

New box to open


----------



## Chelsea

So I went out on Sat night and I realised on Sunday how devastating drink is haha, a good bottle of vodka in me, getting in at 4am, not eating the whole of Sunday until 5:30pm and I still feel knackered today!

Moral of the story, no drinking from now till the end of July when my mate is back from Dubai 

Did a superset session of arms on Saturday, so 1 tricep exercise followed immediately by a bicep exercise, was awesome and the pump was ridiculous, may wack it up later but at the moment im on my 2nd double espresso.


----------



## Chelsea

This is what breakfast looks like:

2 x fish oils, 1 x krill oil, 3 x total joint care, 2 x ultiman, 2 x vit d3, 1 x CLA all GoNutrition

1 x NP - Anavar, 1 x Schering - Proviron, 1 x Pharma - Aromasin.


----------



## 39005

Chelsea said:


> This is what breakfast looks like:
> 
> 2 x fish oils, 1 x krill oil, 3 x total joint care, 2 x ultiman, 2 x vit d3, 1 x CLA all GoNutrition
> 
> 1 x NP - Anavar, 1 x Schering - Proviron, 1 x Pharma - Aromasin.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153652


getting old mate when the joint care pills are taking over anything else , good luck with the blast.


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> This is what breakfast looks like:
> 
> 2 x fish oils, 1 x krill oil, 3 x total joint care, 2 x ultiman, 2 x vit d3, 1 x CLA all GoNutrition
> 
> 1 x NP - Anavar, 1 x Schering - Proviron, 1 x Pharma - Aromasin.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153652


Not many carbs in that:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

aqualung said:


> getting old mate when the joint care pills are taking over anything else , good luck with the blast.


Hahahaha! Its just my knees mainly mate, gotta take care of them as I had trouble when I was younger.....probably has something to do with my massive quads :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Jabbed 3ml of NP Rip 200 last night  I tell you what......it stung a little haha, defo knew I had jabbed Tren but more importantly ive woken up with zero pip which is a huge bonus.

The gf woke me up in the middle of the night and genuinely asked me to move over as I was like a radiator :lol: that must have been the 225mg Tren Ace I had just wacked in


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> Jabbed 3ml of NP Rip 200 last night  I tell you what......it stung a little haha, defo knew I had jabbed Tren but more importantly ive woken up with zero pip which is a huge bonus.
> 
> The gf woke me up in the middle of the night and genuinely asked me to move over as I was like a radiator :lol: that must have been the 225mg Tren Ace I had just wacked in


I'm just about to start with the NP Rip blend. Whacking in 2g a week with some anavar preworkout and looking forward to it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

musclemate said:


> I'm just about to start with the NP Rip blend. Whacking in 2g a week with some anavar preworkout and looking forward to it. :thumbup1:


Is that 10ml a week? Fcuk. Lol.


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> I'm just about to start with the NP Rip blend. Whacking in 2g a week with some anavar preworkout and looking forward to it. :thumbup1:


Holy sh1t! I thought 3ml was big haha! I get in 1.2g per week, I prop would do more if I manned up and jabbed my leg but im too much of a pus$y!



Suprakill4 said:


> Is that 10ml a week? Fcuk. Lol.


Man dose! :lol:


----------



## musclemate

Suprakill4 said:


> Is that 10ml a week? Fcuk. Lol.


Not that bad buddy. Only 2.5ml per jab, 4 times a week. Eaassssy. Just hoping it doesn't sting too much.


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> Holy sh1t! I thought 3ml was big haha! I get in 1.2g per week, I prop would do more if I manned up and jabbed my leg but im too much of a pus$y!
> 
> Man dose! :lol:


Once your through the fascia it's fine. I have problems jabbing my left leg as I always hit a blood vessel and end up coughing my guts up. P1ss easy in the right quad.


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> Once your through the fascia it's fine. I have problems jabbing my left leg as I always hit a blood vessel and end up coughing my guts up. P1ss easy in the right quad.


See that's the thing, legs seem to be a bit of a minefield, I love jabbing delts, glutes is a pain coz of the twisting so I could really do with another site, never sure where to jab though, some say in from the side others go straight in from the top how it sits etc


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> See that's the thing, legs seem to be a bit of a minefield, I love jabbing delts, glutes is a pain coz of the twisting so I could really do with another site, never sure where to jab though, some say in from the side others go straight in from the top how it sits etc


The best thing for quads is to put your thumb on the front of you illiac crest, stretch your hand down the quad on the top/outer edge. Where your pinky lands within 2 inches square is great to jab.

Have you tried pecs, upper traps, upper lats, bis and tris?


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> The best thing for quads is to put your thumb on the front of you illiac crest, stretch your hand down the quad on the top/outer edge. Where your pinky lands within 2 inches square is great to jab.
> 
> Have you tried pecs, upper traps, upper lats, bis and tris?


Definitely not googling iliac crest :lol:

Nah mate never jabbed any of those haha.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pecs is a doddle mate. I use a 1" orange and it's a great site along with delts and quads. Tempted by lats now though


----------



## bigchickenlover

tRIS ARE EASY BUT YOU HAVE TO HAVE THEM FIRST


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> Pecs is a doddle mate. I use a 1" orange and it's a great site along with delts and quads. Tempted by lats now though


But imagine something went wrong and I had to have a bit of my massive beautifully shaped chest cut out........id quit bodybuilding and @Suprakill4 would never get hard again


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> tRIS ARE EASY BUT YOU HAVE TO HAVE THEM FIRST


Almost negged you...............

You cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> But imagine something went wrong and I had to have a bit of my massive beautifully shaped chest cut out........id quit bodybuilding and @Suprakill4 would never get hard again


Use a 3/4" if you're worried you don't have the thickness for a 1"


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Almost negged you...............
> 
> You cnut


Lol you could in all serious, jab pecs I found it easy, shoulders are just as easy and relatively painless. There is a god American website with all the places cant remember the name of it tho soz..


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> Use a 3/4" if you're worried you don't have the thickness for a 1"


Hahaha you pr**k 



bigchickenlover said:


> Lol you could in all serious, jab pecs I found it easy, shoulders are just as easy and relatively painless. There is a god American website with all the places cant remember the name of it tho soz..


I just feel like I might accidentally tense my chest and snap the needle in there! Seriously!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha you pr**k
> 
> I just feel like I might accidentally tense my chest and snap the needle in there! Seriously!


Na it is easy, try shoulders first? I didn't like tris at all and found it painful after. Chest simple just get the meatiest part and stab it and pump the juice slowly said softly by a black man..


----------



## Lukehh

@Chelsea i find quads easy and ive only done them 4 times so far i used this guide and its v helpful.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/70907-ryokens-quad-injection-guide.html

basically hand on top of thigh and hand on top of knee and space inbetween is where you can inject just aim from the middle of your quad to the outside edge and the higher up you go the nicer it is, i do it literally just below my hand on the top of my thigh


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Na it is easy, try shoulders first? I didn't like tris at all and found it painful after. Chest simple just get the meatiest part and stab it and pump the juice slowly said softly by a black man..


 :lol: ive done shoulders already you ape! Shall I get a black man to do my chest then? Im a little worried he will want a different type of penetration in return :scared:



Lukehh said:


> @Chelsea i find quads easy and ive only done them 4 times so far i used this guide and its v helpful.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/70907-ryokens-quad-injection-guide.html
> 
> basically hand on top of thigh and hand on top of knee and space inbetween is where you can inject just aim from the middle of your quad to the outside edge and the higher up you go the nicer it is, i do it literally just below my hand on the top of my thigh


Nice one, will take a look :beer:


----------



## 39005

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! Its just my knees mainly mate, gotta take care of them as I had trouble when I was younger.....probably has something to do with my massive quads :whistling:


lol tbh i take pretty much the same for my joints , when i do shoulder press it sounds like rusty gates swinging in a horror movie


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> Definitely not googling iliac crest :lol:
> 
> Nah mate never jabbed any of those haha.


Stop being a big old poof and take the pr1cks like a man :lol:

Once you've broken out of your routine of just jabbing delts and gluteus, you will end up with less scar tissue.


----------



## Suprakill4

I can no longer jab quads. Every single time it goes wrong.


----------



## musclemate

Suprakill4 said:


> I can no longer jab quads. Every single time it goes wrong.


With the size of your quads k? You've got quite a lot of meat on there. What are you doing... Trying to inject with a turkey baster?


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> :lol: ive done shoulders already* you ape*! Shall I get a black man to do my chest then? Im a little worried he will want a different type of penetration in return :scared:
> 
> Nice one, will take a look :beer:


Thanks.. m more gorilla tho without the hairy back.. Well ive heard you like a bit of dark meat? Im sure it wont have been the only pr1ck you have felt in a while :rolleye:


----------



## Suprakill4

musclemate said:


> With the size of your quads k? You've got quite a lot of meat on there. What are you doing... Trying to inject with a turkey baster?


Lol! It just won't squeeze in mate. Even the np rip won't go in and it's very thin. Nightmare and had blood squirt high enough to hit the other side of the room when pulling pin out before.


----------



## J4MES

@Chelsea what gauge and length needle do you use for delts mate?

Have you ever tried jabbing the muscle your working that day? (1-2 hours pre workout)


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> @Chelsea what gauge and length needle do you use for delts mate?
> 
> Have you ever tried jabbing the muscle your working that day? (1-2 hours pre workout)


Never tried mate and never seen the point, AAS wont elicit localised muscle growth so I just jab wherever is comfortable, if that's what you're implying?


----------



## Chelsea

*So the story so far, jabbed first time 24th June 2014 at night and weighed in at 18st 3.5lbs in the morning after all toilet activities.*

*
*

*
Total of 5 jabs, the fifth one being last night (Wednesday 02.06.14).*


----------



## TELBOR

Triceps are easy mate


----------



## J4MES

How was the M tren pre workout mate?


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> How was the M tren pre workout mate?


Was this aimed at me mate? If it was I'm not using M Tren mate.


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Was this aimed at me mate? If it was I'm not using M Tren mate.


Thought that was on the tor rip mare?


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> Thought that was on the tor rip mare?


Tor rip? Wtf is that? Im using Neuro Pharma Rip 200 - 75mg Test Prop/ 75mg Tren Ace/ 50mg Mast Prop.


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Tor rip? Wtf is that? Im using Neuro Pharma Rip 200 - 75mg Test Prop/ 75mg Tren Ace/ 50mg Mast Prop.


Think I may of got you confused with liam.... haha sorry mate!!


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> Think I may of got you confused with liam.... haha sorry mate!!


One of the biggest insults ive experienced being confused with the northern lemon


----------



## GetSuperBig

You competing again then Chelsea?


----------



## bigchickenlover

GetSuperBig said:


> You competing again then Chelsea?


I doubt it mate.. Think the beef burgers have gotten too him..


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> One of the biggest insults ive experienced being confused with the northern lemon


----------



## Chelsea

GetSuperBig said:


> You competing again then Chelsea?


Yea mate, im planning to do the UKBFF South Coast April 2015, decided that I need longer to work on weak points like hamstrings and a bit more overall size on legs although they are responding well.



bigchickenlover said:


> I doubt it mate.. Think the beef burgers have gotten too him..


Hahaha I might have to go buy some tonight you fat fck..........question..........what the FCK is your avi all about you tiny ****?!?!?!?!


----------



## GetSuperBig

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, im planning to do the UKBFF South Coast April 2015, decided that I need longer to work on weak points like hamstrings and a bit more overall size on legs although they are responding well.
> 
> Hahaha I might have to go buy some tonight you fat fck..........question..........what the FCK is your avi all about you tiny ****?!?!?!?!


Ahh ok.

You running the rip blend for summer then buddy or is it part of a blast?


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, im planning to do the UKBFF South Coast April 2015, decided that I need longer to work on weak points like hamstrings and a bit more overall size on legs although they are responding well.
> 
> Hahaha I might have to go buy some tonight you fat fck..........question..........what the FCK is your avi all about you tiny ****?!?!?!?!


Ahh you jelly?? We just messing around before hitting the shower after a gruelling chest sesh! Trouble was we only had one bar of soap between us..


----------



## Chelsea

GetSuperBig said:


> Ahh ok.
> 
> You running the rip blend for summer then buddy or is it part of a blast?


Running it for 4 weeks before my holiday, bridging the cycle with some test then will switch compounds when I get home for the final 4-5 weeks.



bigchickenlover said:


> Ahh you jelly?? We just messing around before hitting the shower after a gruelling chest sesh! Trouble was we only had one bar of soap between us..


A little.......was that bar of soap cock shaped and pre-lubed?


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Running it for 4 weeks before my holiday, bridging the cycle with some test then will switch compounds when I get home for the final 4-5 weeks.
> 
> A little.......was that bar of soap cock shaped and pre-lubed?


It wasn't but kinda was after, the trouble was my massive arms and pumped chest restricted my movement but my mate helped.


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> It wasn't but kinda was after, the trouble was my *fat* arms and *fatter* chest restricted my movement but my mate helped.


Edited for reality


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night has a nice PB in it, Tren is definitely kicking in, im fcking boiling all the time, was just sweating during a roast on Sunday round the gf's house and it wasn't even that hot!!

Decided to do calves then quads then hammies:

*Standing Calf Raises:*

10 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

15 plates x 12

18 plates x 12

20 plates x 12 - full stack, last few I couldn't get all the way up.

*Seated Calf Raise:*

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

*Incline Calf Raise:*

70kg x 15 with 3 pulses

80kg x 12

90kg x 15 with 4 - 5 pulses

90kg x 15 same as above

*Hack Squat:*

Bodyweight x 20 reps

40kg x 20 reps

80kg x 15 reps

120kg x 15 reps

160kg x 9 reps - massive pb, most I have done before was 150kg x 9 

*Leg Extension:*

4 x 25 plates x 12

5 x 25 plates x 12

6 x 25 plates x 9 - machine full!

*Seated Hammy Curl:*

35kg x 12 x 3 sets - super strict form with a real squeeze, was almost cramping during it, awesome mind muscle connection.

*Lying hammy Curls:*

45kg x 12

55kg x 12

65kg x 12 - few with momentum

*Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

3 plates x 12 reps x 3 sets all slow and controlled focussing on peak contraction.

*Back to Leg Press:*

Set 1 - 120kg - 10 reps wide, 10 reps closer then 10 more reps with feet almost together.

Set 2 - 120kg - 10 reps wide, 10 reps closer then 10 almost together, 10 slightly wider again - almost died 

Set 3 - 120kg - 10 reps wide, 10 reps closer then 10 almost together, 10 slightly wider again, 10 wide stance - absolutely horrific, only paused twice for 2 seconds the whole way.

Was a really good leg session, wearing straps round the bottom of the knee and the top to stop pain and its working brilliantly, means I can focus more on the lift and not the pain.

Test is kicking in too, woke up at 2am like a rapist and made the gf w4nk me off then due to the Tren I couldn't get back to sleep and I was boiling haha.

Jabbing another 2ml tonight, feel like im tighter round the midsection already and im feeling a hell of a lot stronger on everything so all is looking well.


----------



## Huntingground

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night has a nice PB in it, Tren is definitely kicking in, im fcking boiling all the time, was just sweating during a roast on Sunday round the gf's house and it wasn't even that hot!!
> 
> Decided to do calves then quads then hammies:
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises:*
> 
> 10 plates x 12
> 
> 12 plates x 12
> 
> 15 plates x 12
> 
> 18 plates x 12
> 
> 20 plates x 12 - full stack, last few I couldn't get all the way up.
> 
> *Seated Calf Raise:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> *Incline Calf Raise:*
> 
> 70kg x 15 with 3 pulses
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 15 with 4 - 5 pulses
> 
> 90kg x 15 same as above
> 
> *Hack Squat:*
> 
> Bodyweight x 20 reps
> 
> 40kg x 20 reps
> 
> 80kg x 15 reps
> 
> 120kg x 15 reps
> 
> 160kg x 9 reps - massive pb, most I have done before was 150kg x 9
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 4 x 25 plates x 12
> 
> 5 x 25 plates x 12
> 
> 6 x 25 plates x 9 - machine full!
> 
> *Seated Hammy Curl:*
> 
> 35kg x 12 x 3 sets - super strict form with a real squeeze, was almost cramping during it, awesome mind muscle connection.
> 
> *Lying hammy Curls:*
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12 - few with momentum
> 
> *Single Leg Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 3 plates x 12 reps x 3 sets all slow and controlled focussing on peak contraction.
> 
> *Back to Leg Press:*
> 
> Set 1 - 120kg - 10 reps wide, 10 reps closer then 10 more reps with feet almost together.
> 
> Set 2 - 120kg - 10 reps wide, 10 reps closer then 10 almost together, 10 slightly wider again - almost died
> 
> Set 3 - 120kg - 10 reps wide, 10 reps closer then 10 almost together, 10 slightly wider again, 10 wide stance - absolutely horrific, only paused twice for 2 seconds the whole way.
> 
> Was a really good leg session, wearing straps round the bottom of the knee and the top to stop pain and its working brilliantly, means I can focus more on the lift and not the pain.
> 
> Test is kicking in too, woke up at 2am like a rapist and made the gf w4nk me off then due to the Tren I couldn't get back to sleep and I was boiling haha.
> 
> Jabbing another 2ml tonight, feel like im tighter round the midsection already and im feeling a hell of a lot stronger on everything so all is looking well.


Nice workout, you Southern poofter, how's things


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> Nice workout, you Southern poofter, how's things


Hahaha, charmed as ever. All good mate, im finally feeling better (been ill for nearly 6 weeks and had 3 courses of antibiotics) looking into getting a coach to guide me from here right up until the Ukbff South Coast so things are looking up and im the heaviest I have ever been but still lean (lean is what happens when your bodyfat is low just in case you wondered what that was) 

How are you mate? Still old, weak and ugly?


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night has a nice PB in it, Tren is definitely kicking in, im fcking boiling all the time, was just sweating during a roast on Sunday round the bf's house and it wasn't even that hot!!
> 
> Decided to do calves then quads then hammies:
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises:*
> 
> 10 plates x 12
> 
> 12 plates x 12
> 
> 15 plates x 12
> 
> 18 plates x 12
> 
> 20 plates x 12 - full stack, last few we couldn't get it all the way up me.
> 
> *Seated Calf Raise:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> *Incline Calf Raise:*
> 
> 70kg x 15 with 3 pulses
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 15 with 4 - 5 pulses
> 
> 90kg x 15 same as above
> 
> *Hack Squat:*
> 
> Bodyweight x 20 reps
> 
> 40kg x 20 reps
> 
> 80kg x 15 reps
> 
> 120kg x 15 reps
> 
> 160kg x 9 reps - small pb, most I have done before was 150kg x 9  (still not as heavy as the BIg C)
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 4 x 25 plates x 12
> 
> 5 x 25 plates x 12
> 
> 6 x 25 plates x 9 - machine full!
> 
> *Seated Hammy Curl:*
> 
> 35kg x 12 x 3 sets - super strict form with a real squeeze, was almost craping during it, awesome mind p3nis connection.
> 
> *Lying hammy Curls:*
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12 - few with momentum
> 
> *Single Leg Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 3 plates x 12 reps x 3 sets all slow and controlled focussing on peak contraction.
> 
> *Back to Leg Press:*
> 
> Set 1 - 120kg - 10 reps wide, 10 reps closer then 10 more reps with feet almost together.
> 
> Set 2 - 120kg - 10 reps wide, 10 reps closer then 10 almost together, 10 slightly wider again - almost died
> 
> Set 3 - 120kg - 10 reps wide, 10 reps closer then 10 almost together, 10 slightly wider again, 10 wide stance - absolutely horrific, only paused twice for 2 seconds the whole way.
> 
> Was a really good leg session, wearing straps ons in the bottom love the stop pain and its working brilliantly, means I can focus more on the lift and not the strap on.
> 
> Test is kicking in too, woke up at 2am like a rapist and made the bf w4nk me off then due to the Tren I couldn't get back to sleep and I was boiling haha.
> 
> Jabbing another 2ml tonight, feel like im tighter round the ar$esection already and im feeling a little bit stronger on everything so all is looking well.


Edited as I see it to be true..


----------



## Huntingground

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha, charmed as ever. All good mate, im finally feeling better (been ill for nearly 6 weeks and had 3 courses of antibiotics) looking into getting a coach to guide me from here right up until the Ukbff South Coast so things are looking up and im the heaviest I have ever been but still lean (lean is what happens when your bodyfat is low just in case you wondered what that was)
> 
> How are you mate? Still old, weak and ugly?


Bet you thought you had AIDS after "hanging out" in Soho all these years 

Lean - WTF is that 

Good to hear that you are back and over 18st lean, very impressive. Good luck on prep, I will be following. Who is going to be the coach? Confidential at the moment?

I'm good, thanks, still old and ugly but getting stronger. Chest still sh1te but squat iss coming along well.


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> Bet you thought you had AIDS after "hanging out" in Soho all these years
> 
> Lean - WTF is that
> 
> Good to hear that you are back and over 18st lean, very impressive. Good luck on prep, I will be following. Who is going to be the coach? Confidential at the moment?
> 
> I'm good, thanks, still old and ugly but getting stronger. Chest still sh1te but squat iss coming along well.


Hahaha it wasn't hanging out in Soho it was who I was hanging out of :lol:

Have a google around mate, you might enjoy the look and be able to see your piece 

Thanks mate, been holding over 18stone since my last blast which was a good few months ago now and worked very well.

Coach is confidential at the moment, still going over a couple of things and I have to talk to him to ask whether he wants me to post info and all that sh1t.

So your bench is still about 100kg then yea? I pressed 140kg on incline last week,........just a heads up  I aim to inspire :beer:

Still doing SHIC's?


----------



## Huntingground

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha it wasn't hanging out in Soho it was who I was hanging out of :lol:
> 
> Have a google around mate, you might enjoy the look and be able to see your piece
> 
> Thanks mate, been holding over 18stone since my last blast which was a good few months ago now and worked very well.
> 
> Coach is confidential at the moment, still going over a couple of things and I have to talk to him to ask whether he wants me to post info and all that sh1t.
> 
> So your bench is still about 100kg then yea? I pressed 140kg on incline last week,........just a heads up  I aim to inspire :beer:
> 
> Still doing SHIC's?


Haahaa, good luck mate, did a 277KG squat yesterday with wraps and a 267.5KG raw last week so weights going up. It was a SHIC but has turned into a LHIC - LONG HIGH INTENSITY CYCLE


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Test is kicking in too, woke up at 2am like a rapist and made the gf w4nk me off then due to the Tren I couldn't get back to sleep and I was boiling haha.


Man this made me crack up!!! Literally lol Sounds just like me hahaha


----------



## musclemate

What are you running at the mo buddy... I know you said NP Rip 200... Anything else making you feel all Rapey?

I've just done my 2nd 500mg jab of Rip200...started yesterday after switching from Sus 250 and Dbol


----------



## biglbs

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha it wasn't hanging out in Soho it was who I was hanging out of :lol:
> 
> Have a google around mate, you might enjoy the look and be able to see your piece
> 
> Thanks mate, been holding over 18stone since my last blast which was a good few months ago now and worked very well.
> 
> Coach is confidential at the moment, still going over a couple of things and I have to talk to him to ask whether he wants me to post info and all that sh1t.
> 
> So your bench is still about 100kg then yea? I pressed 140kg on incline last week,........just a heads up  I aim to inspire :beer:
> 
> Still doing SHIC's?


I did 225k bench a few weeks ago,just to inspire

you too mate;]  Cvnt aint i?pmsl


----------



## Huntingground

biglbs said:


> I did 225k bench a few weeks ago,just to inspire
> 
> you too mate;]  Cvnt aint i?pmsl


225 KG BP


----------



## biglbs

Huntingground said:


> 225 KG BP


Part of a drop set  no really!


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, good luck mate, did a 277KG squat yesterday with wraps and a 267.5KG raw last week so weights going up. It was a SHIC but has turned into a LHIC - LONG HIGH INTENSITY CYCLE


That's a big squat dude.......I worry for your health mate :lol: LHIC! Your sure you need all that gear to be hitting those numbers mate? I reckon with half the amount (so more like an elephants dose) you could hit pb's.



C.Hill said:


> Man this made me crack up!!! Literally lol Sounds just like me hahaha


Haha, luckily last night I had a tactical w4nk so I could sleep right the way through....apart from the infamous 3 tren p1sses!



musclemate said:


> What are you running at the mo buddy... I know you said NP Rip 200... Anything else making you feel all Rapey?
> 
> I've just done my 2nd 500mg jab of Rip200...started yesterday after switching from Sus 250 and Dbol


Just NP Anavar mate, must just be the Test in there although I do usually get rapey on Tren, that's why its so good 

Nice dose, 2ml is doing me very well so I imagine 2.5ml will be rather sexual too haha.



biglbs said:


> I did 225k bench a few weeks ago,just to inspire
> 
> you too mate;]  Cvnt aint i?pmsl


That's fairly impressive I suppose.......ok its savage!


----------



## Dark sim

C.Hill said:


> Man this made me crack up!!! Literally lol Sounds just like me hahaha


Me too, although mine was whilst chilling on sofa, not in bed lol.


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> Just NP Anavar mate, must just be the Test in there although I do usually get rapey on Tren, that's why its so good
> 
> Nice dose, 2ml is doing me very well so I imagine 2.5ml will be rather sexual too haha.


Yeah...a bit... I'm up and down like a yo yo... And want to hump anything with a pulse. :innocent: I'm doing NP anavar too. 100mg 1 hour pre-workout. Great combo.


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> Yeah...a bit... I'm up and down like a yo yo... And want to hump anything with a pulse. :innocent: I'm doing NP anavar too. 100mg 1 hour pre-workout. Great combo.


Hahahaha, including males then? I knew it!! 

I split my Var, 50mg at 10:30am then 50mg 4:30pm then train at 5:30pm.


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha, including males then? I knew it!!
> 
> I split my Var, 50mg at 10:30am then 50mg 4:30pm then train at 5:30pm.


Yeah.. I wouldn't bend over to pick up the soap right now matey. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> Yeah.. I wouldn't bend over to pick up the soap right now matey. :lol:


Hahahaha i'll bare that in mind and purchase one of these....


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha i'll bare that in mind and purchase one of these....
> 
> View attachment 154089


A bit more fashionable than your usual budgie smugglers. Lol


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha i'll bare that in mind and purchase one of these....
> 
> View attachment 154089


What? With your small fingers and wrists im sure you could penetrate that lock to gain access


----------



## Huntingground

Chelsea said:


> That's a big squat dude.......I worry for your health mate :lol: LHIC! Your sure you need all that gear to be hitting those numbers mate? I reckon with half the amount (so more like an elephants dose) you could hit pb's.


Don't worry about me mate, I am indestructible, I tried it with drink and drugs, failed, now onto gear


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> Don't worry about me mate,* I am indestructible*, I tried it with drink and drugs, failed, now onto gear


Hahaha famous last words mate..... :clap:


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night felt great again, felt energised and strong:

*Incline Bench*

100kg x 10

140kg x 9 or 10 - PB  was spotted a lot on the last but the first 5-6 were all me which was awesome and the negatives were extremely slow for each rep.

120kg x 9 - last one spotted, chest was pumped so bad already.

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 8 - didn't have a long enough rest, chest was ruined.

120kg x 10 - last one spotted.

120g x 10 - last 3 spotted

*Machine Flye's:*

77kg x 12 - stupidly easy

91kg x 12 - easy again

119kg x 12 - full stack, unspotted and smashed it out 

*Incline Hammer Press:*

50kg x 15 - dead stop on each rep

70kg x 12 - dead stop on all

80kg x 12 - dead stop on all again

Chest was so full it was crazy and 140kg on incline didn't even feel too heavy so I was well pleased. Got to pin 2ml Rip 200 again tonight, might have to stock up on some more 

Rest day today so slightly less cals, visiting my mate to see his new kid then off to my other mates to watch the Holland vs Argentina semi final. Think Argentina will just edge it.

Gonna change GH protocols so on non training days don't take any but on training days have a higher dose so last night I went from 4iu to 6iu


----------



## Huntingground

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha famous last words mate..... :clap:


7 weeks on high dose gear then I may be turning to the gay side, doing a little BB type training, health, losing weight etc. Don't worry, no budgie smugglers here


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> 7 weeks on high dose gear then I may be turning to the gay side, doing a little BB type training, health, losing weight etc. Don't worry, no budgie smugglers here


Haha! In all seriousness I think a bit of BB style training will help you mate, its good to mix things up and certainly shocking the muscle by repping out 12-15 on bench or squats can really promote growth and ultimately help in your strength progress too.

Whats high dose gear looking like.....or should I just say, how many grams you on a day


----------



## Huntingground

Chelsea said:


> Haha! In all seriousness I think a bit of BB style training will help you mate, its good to mix things up and certainly shocking the muscle by repping out 12-15 on bench or squats can really promote growth and ultimately help in your strength progress too.
> 
> Whats high dose gear looking like.....or should I just say, how many grams you on a day


"2 Testolics (4ml), 3 Cooper Pharma Test E (3ml) and 4ml Apollo Torrip 301" - 3 times per week. Also the pre-WO jabs and orals.

Looking forward to a change and also tightening up, I have some decent mass now so I would like to be able to see it


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> "2 Testolics (4ml), 3 Cooper Pharma Test E (3ml) and 4ml Apollo Torrip 301" - 3 times per week. Also the pre-WO jabs and orals.
> 
> Looking forward to a change and also tightening up, I have some decent mass now so I would like to be able to see it


Fair play mate, not sure I'd use Apollo personally as it looks like one of those labs that get pushed harder than the boundaries Rolf Harris crossed :lol: but if its working for you then its all good. Glad to see the dosages are significantly down :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground

Chelsea said:


> Fair play mate, not sure I'd use Apollo personally as it looks like one of those labs that get pushed harder than the boundaries Rolf Harris crossed :lol: but if its working for you then its all good. Glad to see the dosages are significantly down :thumbup1:


What, the new BSI  I think that all UGLs are not underdosed and crap.

Looking forward to new direction from Sep 1st.

Training today?


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> What, the new BSI  I think that all UGLs are not underdosed and crap.
> 
> Looking forward to new direction from Sep 1st.
> 
> Training today?


Hahaha, them label smarts  I think very few Ugl's can be trusted and in my honest opinion that is Wildcat, Rohm and Neuro Pharma other than that all I would touch is Pharma and Alpha Pharma.

I bet you are mate, im looking forward to 2 weeks rest in Greece on 1st Aug then come back to start work with my new coach.

Yea back tonight mate, always love it and always smash it too, every week I have doms till Saturday 

When you gonna let me show you how to train?


----------



## Chelsea

So on non training days im not taking any Gh and on training days im taking more to make up for it so I have gone up to 6iu and the 2 days I have done that dose I have slept through my alarms and been late for work haha! Will update with back workout last night.


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night:

*Bent Over Rows:*

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 12

180kg x 12  didn't even feel crazy heavy 

*Hammer Strength Low Row:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 12 - think this is a pb or level with a pb

*Hammer Strength Underhand Row:*

70kg x 12

90kg x 12

100kg x 12

*Seated Cable Row:*

98kg x 12

140kg x 12 - full stack

147.5kg x 13 - extra block put on, savage set but I think a pb  form was great too, slow controlled and a real good stretch forward to pull the lats as far as possible.

*Lat Pulldown:*

77kg x 12

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

*Close Grip:*

91kg x 12

105kg x 12

I don't know whether its the gh but the last couple of back sessions ive noticed that my grip isn't going but my hands feel a bit numb, very strange and a little uncomfortable.

Jabbed last night 2ml Neuro Pharma Rip 200 so 150mg Tren Ace/ 150mg Test Prop/ 100mg Mast Prop, ar$e was stinging worse than when I was hanging out the back of @Keeks' but zero pip so all is good haha  strength is definitely right up and im very energised in the gym and even more focussed than usual.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Back last night:
> 
> *Bent Over Rows:*
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 12
> 
> 180kg x 12  didn't even feel crazy heavy
> 
> *Hammer Strength Low Row:*
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 12 - think this is a pb or level with a pb
> 
> *Hammer Strength Underhand Row:*
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> *Seated Cable Row:*
> 
> 98kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 12 - full stack
> 
> 147.5kg x 13 - extra block put on, savage set but I think a pb  form was great too, slow controlled and a real good stretch forward to pull the lats as far as possible.
> 
> *Lat Pulldown:*
> 
> 77kg x 12
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> *Close Grip:*
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> I don't know whether its the gh but the last couple of back sessions ive noticed that my grip isn't going but my hands feel a bit numb, very strange and a little uncomfortable.
> 
> Jabbed last night 2ml Neuro Pharma Rip 200 so 150mg Tren Ace/ 150mg Test Prop/ 100mg Mast Prop, ar$e was stinging worse than when I was hanging out the back of @Keeks' but zero pip so all is good haha  strength is definitely right up and im very energised in the gym and even more focussed than usual.


One word "deadlift"? :rolleye:


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> One word "deadlift"? :rolleye:


Good shout, thing is by the time ive done all that im absolutely fcked and im not prepared to do them at the start because I feel it negatively impacts the rest of workout as I go to complete failure on deads and it wipes me out.

Was thinking maybe to leave out lat pull downs and just do close grip then do deads on the end starting at 120-140kg and hitting 12-15 slow controlled reps.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Good shout, thing is by the time ive done all that im absolutely fcked and im not prepared to do them at the start because I feel it negatively impacts the rest of workout as I go to complete failure on deads and it wipes me out.
> 
> Was thinking maybe to leave out lat pull downs and just do close grip then do deads on the end starting at 120-140kg and hitting 12-15 slow controlled reps.


Always do mine at the end of my back sesh twice a month. No need to do reps just go heavy 6 sets of big pulls grow you ****re grow!!!


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> Back last night:
> 
> *Bent Over Rows:*
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 12
> 
> 180kg x 12  didn't even feel crazy heavy
> 
> *Hammer Strength Low Row:*
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 12 - think this is a pb or level with a pb
> 
> *Hammer Strength Underhand Row:*
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> *Seated Cable Row:*
> 
> 98kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 12 - full stack
> 
> 147.5kg x 13 - extra block put on, savage set but I think a pb  form was great too, slow controlled and a real good stretch forward to pull the lats as far as possible.
> 
> *Lat Pulldown:*
> 
> 77kg x 12
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> *Close Grip:*
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> I don't know whether its the gh but the last couple of back sessions ive noticed that my grip isn't going but my hands feel a bit numb, very strange and a little uncomfortable.
> 
> Jabbed last night 2ml Neuro Pharma Rip 200 so 150mg Tren Ace/ 150mg Test Prop/ 100mg Mast Prop, ar$e was stinging worse than when I was hanging out the back of @Keeks' but zero pip so all is good haha  strength is definitely right up and im very energised in the gym and even more focussed than usual.


Hey bud... Maybe by increasing your GH dose you gave started to get a bit of CTS? Or it's those childlike limp wrists of yours finally giving up. Can't lift anything heavier than a cup of tea. :lol:


----------



## J4MES

Hi mate,

just looking through your old offseason bulk journal and was looking through your diet.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/competitive-journals/109378d1359558651-chelseas-contest-prep-2013-diet-updated-1.jpg

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/competitive-journals/109379d1359558664-chelseas-contest-prep-2013-diet-updated-2.jpg

do you still follow the same protocol with high protein medium carbs?

And do you reverse diet meaning if you finish prep or a cut at 3000kcals you don't just jump straight to this or do you add calories back slowely?

(just realise this was your comp prep :scared: )


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Back last night:
> 
> *Bent Over:*


What?! I stopped reading there ^^^^


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Always do mine at the end of my back sesh twice a month. No need to do reps just go heavy 6 sets of big pulls grow you ****re grow!!!


6 sets of 1 rep? Mate id rather do some reps to be honest as I feel I get much more out of it, although im strong as fck im no powerlifter haha 



musclemate said:


> Hey bud... Maybe by increasing your GH dose you gave started to get a bit of CTS? Or it's those childlike limp wrists of yours finally giving up. Can't lift anything heavier than a cup of tea. :lol:


 :lol: hahahaha, everyones a comedian today haha! Quite possibly the GH increase, definitely not the limp wrist, those things are strong as fck and have to be to pound Keeks' ar$e all over the room 



J4MES said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> just looking through your old offseason bulk journal and was looking through your diet.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/competitive-journals/109378d1359558651-chelseas-contest-prep-2013-diet-updated-1.jpg
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/competitive-journals/109379d1359558664-chelseas-contest-prep-2013-diet-updated-2.jpg
> 
> do you still follow the same protocol with high protein medium carbs?
> 
> And do you reverse diet meaning if you finish prep or a cut at 3000kcals you don't just jump straight to this or do you add calories back slowely?
> 
> (just realise this was your comp prep :scared: )


Yea mate, very much still high protein, med carbs and med fats, I feel it works best for me. Since then ive added a lot more fats as I have peanut butter and rice cakes with 3 of my meals now .

Everyone should do reverse dieting, it makes no sense to just start eating like you would normally as your metabolism takes time to catch up.



Keeks said:


> What?! I stopped reading there ^^^^


 :lol: stopped to go get a tissue to mop up your freshly squeezed minge mustard?


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> 6 sets of 1 rep? Mate id rather do some reps to be honest as I feel I get much more out of it, although im strong as fck im no powerlifter haha
> 
> :lol: hahahaha, everyones a comedian today haha! Quite possibly the GH increase, definitely not the limp wrist, those things are strong as fck and have to be to pound Keeks' ar$e all over the room
> 
> Yea mate, very much still high protein, med carbs and med fats, I feel it works best for me. Since then ive added a lot more fats as I have peanut butter and rice cakes with 3 of my meals now .
> 
> Everyone should do reverse dieting, it makes no sense to just start eating like you would normally as your metabolism takes time to catch up.
> 
> :lol: stopped to go get a tissue to mop up your freshly squeezed minge mustard?


Thanks mate 

When cutting or off season do you have percific set macros or just aim to hit approx targets?


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> When cutting or off season do you have percific set macros or just aim to hit approx targets?


Don't go for any particular number mate I just go for number of meals and if im getting fat then I reign the portion sizes in a bit, cutting-wise I cut portion sizes a little and add in some cardio then basically go by look.

Every meal I have is weighed every single day so I have a good idea of what works for me and what to change.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: hahahaha, everyones a comedian today haha! Quite possibly the GH increase, definitely not the limp wrist, those things are strong as fck and have to be to pound Keeks' ar$e all over the room
> 
> :lol: stopped to go get a tissue to mop up your freshly squeezed minge mustard?


 :lol: Just class it as part of your training, win win situation for us both. 

But minge mustard :thumbdown: You're a true delight aren't you?!


----------



## biglbs

bigchickenlover said:


> Always do mine at the end of my back sesh twice a month. No need to do reps just go heavy 6 sets of big pulls grow you ****re grow!!!


I agree ,i use heavy rack pulls for ultimate fibre damage ,with plenty of 1 or 2 rep v heavy sets,i have not looked back(no pun)since starting with crazy lift and mass improvements ,in a matter of months


----------



## Chelsea

biglbs said:


> I agree ,i use heavy rack pulls for ultimate fibre damage ,with plenty of 1 or 2 rep v heavy sets,i have not looked back(no pun)since starting with crazy lift and mass improvements ,in a matter of months


Hmm interesting, I suppose when I used to deadlift I used to do 2 sets. 1 was heavyish for 12 then an all out set for 1-4 reps and it didn't do me any harm  maybe I'll go back to it.


----------



## biglbs

Chelsea said:


> Hmm interesting, I suppose when I used to deadlift I used to do 2 sets. 1 was heavyish for 12 then an all out set for 1-4 reps and it didn't do me any harm  maybe I'll go back to it.


Mate ...i love being able to pull big weights ,there is no fibre damage quite the same...multiplying the amount of fibres we have,just think from a BB point of view the more fibres you have....when all pumped up with higher rep BB training BOOM more mass and harder looking to boot!


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night was on my own, which resulted in shorter rest periods and therefore a really good session, slightly down on the weights as a consequence but certainly more emphasis on a super slow negative.

*Calf Raise:*

10 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

14 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

18 plates x 12 - 3 pulsed

20 plates x 12 - 4 pulsed - full stack

*Seated Calf Raise:*

45kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12 - 4 pulsed

*Incline Calf Raises:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

90kg x 15 - 5 pulsed.

*Leg Extension Warm up:*

20 reps on 35kg

20 reps on 42kg

15 reps on 49kg

*Hack Squat:*

50kg x 20 reps - every single rep was a 2 second negative which is fcking harder than it looks.

70kg x 15 reps - same as above

90kg x 15 reps - same as above

110kg x 12 reps - super slow with a couple of rest pauses as my quads were fcked from the slow reps.

*Leg Extension:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

105kg x 12 - all 4 of these sets were just horrific, I was stumbling as I got up from the machine after the first set.

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

*Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

3 plates x 12 reps per leg x 3 sets - all very slow and controlled, couldn't even get the pad near my ar$e by the end of it.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

25kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

Finished with 20 reps on leg extension - 84kg - legs were shaking so much on the negative it was mental.

Got cramp in the middle of the night in my calf which was awesome and I was absolutely boiling so I can put that down to the Rip 200 plus I just couldn't sleep anyway so I can put that to the Rip 200 too.....it seems like Tren Ace is winning right now haha!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night was on my own, which resulted in shorter rest periods and therefore a really good session, slightly down on the weights as a consequence but certainly more emphasis on a super slow negative.
> 
> *Calf Raise:*
> 
> 10 plates x 12
> 
> 12 plates x 12
> 
> 14 plates x 12
> 
> 16 plates x 12
> 
> 18 plates x 12 - 3 pulsed
> 
> 20 plates x 12 - 4 pulsed - full stack
> 
> *Seated Calf Raise:*
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12 - 4 pulsed
> 
> *Incline Calf Raises:*
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 15 - 5 pulsed.
> 
> *Leg Extension Warm up:*
> 
> 20 reps on 35kg
> 
> 20 reps on 42kg
> 
> 15 reps on 49kg
> 
> *Hack Squat:*
> 
> 50kg x 20 reps - every single rep was a 2 second negative which is fcking harder than it looks.
> 
> 70kg x 15 reps - same as above
> 
> 90kg x 15 reps - same as above
> 
> 110kg x 12 reps - super slow with a couple of rest pauses as my quads were fcked from the slow reps.
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 98kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12 - all 4 of these sets were just horrific, I was stumbling as I got up from the machine after the first set.
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> *Single Leg Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 3 plates x 12 reps per leg x 3 sets - all very slow and controlled, couldn't even get the pad near my ar$e by the end of it.
> 
> *Seated Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 25kg x 12
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> Finished with 20 reps on leg extension - 84kg - legs were shaking so much on the negative it was mental.
> 
> Got cramp in the middle of the night in my calf which was awesome and I was absolutely boiling so I can put that down to the Rip 200 plus I just couldn't sleep anyway so I can put that to the Rip 200 too.....it seems like Tren Ace is winning right now haha!


Beast...


----------



## sean 162

Just started the NP Tren ace myself buddy @Chelsea. Certainly had a kick to it cant wait to feel it working . And see it .. Good leg session white ronnie. Btw the ace alone isnt PIP free for me lol


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Just started the NP Tren ace myself buddy @Chelsea. Certainly had a kick to it cant wait to feel it working . And see it .. Good leg session white ronnie. Btw the ace alone isnt PIP free for me lol


I always find Tren stings a bit but really for me pip is so minimal if I get any but most the time its pip free for me. As long as its bearable then its all good :beer:


----------



## sean 162

Yeh i wuldnt expect any gear to be pip free personally end of the day its a load of oil and hormones forced into a muscle lol. .

Pop in my journal and have a look white ronnie . I finally dedicated myself to do a first timers with the help of Will .


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Yeh i wuldnt expect any gear to be pip free personally end of the day its a load of oil and hormones forced into a muscle lol. .
> 
> Pop in my journal and have a look white ronnie . I finally dedicated myself to do a first timers with the help of Will .


Haha, i'll check it out.


----------



## Chelsea

Pure sexy times last night, Rip 200 is savagely kicking in and making weights like 140kg feel like nothing:

*Incline Bench:*

Bar x 25 reps

60kg x 15 reps

100kg x 10 reps

140kg x 7 reps - 5 on my own and 2 spotted - PB  didn't even feel stupidly heavy!!






*Flat Dumbell Press:*

40kg x 12 reps x 3 sets

*Machine Flye's:*

91kg 12

98kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack

*Hammer Incline Press:*

70kg x 12 dead stop on every reps

90kg x 12 dead stop on every rep.

100kg x 10 dead stop on every rep.

Finished with 4 sets on rope tricep push down making sure every single rep I twisted my wrists completely out at the bottom to maximise the contraction.

Awesome session and feeling so strong at the moment, 2ml eod is a fcking good dose along with 100mg NP Anavar, weights are shooting up and pb's are being hit quicker than ever, love the stuff and people are noticing im bigger already


----------



## B-rad

Chelsea said:


> Pure sexy times last night, Rip 200 is savagely kicking in and making weights like 140kg feel like nothing:
> 
> *Incline Bench:*
> 
> Bar x 25 reps
> 
> 60kg x 15 reps
> 
> 100kg x 10 reps
> 
> 140kg x 7 reps - 5 on my own and 2 spotted - PB  didn't even feel stupidly heavy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flat Dumbell Press:*
> 
> 40kg x 12 reps x 3 sets
> 
> *Machine Flye's:*
> 
> 91kg 12
> 
> 98kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12 - full stack
> 
> *Hammer Incline Press:*
> 
> 70kg x 12 dead stop on every reps
> 
> 90kg x 12 dead stop on every rep.
> 
> 100kg x 10 dead stop on every rep.
> 
> Finished with 4 sets on rope tricep push down making sure every single rep I twisted my wrists completely out at the bottom to maximise the contraction.
> 
> Awesome session and feeling so strong at the moment, 2ml eod is a fcking good dose along with 100mg NP Anavar, weights are shooting up and pb's are being hit quicker than ever, love the stuff and people are noticing im bigger already


Good work mate keep it up! How do you find incline hammer press compared to bb incline press? Got one on my gym haven't used it yet


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea great session mate. When did you start on the var?


----------



## Chelsea

B-rad said:


> Good work mate keep it up! How do you find incline hammer press compared to bb incline press? Got one on my gym haven't used it yet


No machine can come close to incline barbell mate, it is a good machine but its always used at the end, I would never consider using it instead of barbell.



sxbarnes said:


> Yea great session mate. When did you start on the var?


Cheers mate.

Started Var when I started jabbing so 3 weeks ago maybe?


----------



## sean 162

So whens the gear gna kick in? I can do 140 x 6 on the same excercise same depth @90 kg :tongue:

Come on now @Chelsea!! :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> So whens the gear gna kick in? I can do 140 x 6 on the same excercise same depth @90 kg :tongue:
> 
> Come on now @Chelsea!! :whistling:


 :lol: im assuming being 90kg you are indeed a midget and therefore have the rep range of a hamster :lol:


----------



## sean 162

5.10 and to be brutally honest i was 98 kg when i did this but now 90 kg cos of prep. But stronger now . Just unfortunately will hasnt got this in my routine. When its back ill video it for u white ronnie.

Now back to you.. All jokes aside . GOOOO WHITE RONNIE. Excellent work! And ur a MONSTER!!!! . Im only gd at pressin.

Your are making my confidence in NP grow. Im into day 3 lol


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> 5.10 and to be brutally honest i was 98 kg when i did this but now 90 kg cos of prep. But stronger now . Just unfortunately will hasnt got this in my routine. When its back ill video it for u white ronnie.
> 
> Now back to you.. All jokes aside . GOOOO WHITE RONNIE. Excellent work! And ur a MONSTER!!!! . Im only gd at pressin.
> 
> Your are making my confidence in NP grow. Im into day 3 lol


98kg.....fck me you must have been a right fat midget :lol:

Will told me he didn't put it in your program because you weren't man enough apparently 

Jokes aside, cheers dude, things are motoring along nicely, all weights are going up, reps are going up and im looking a lot thicker without being fatter all whilst taking a total of 1.2g total injectables which is lower than my last cycle.

NP is the nuts to be honest mate, im the biggest sceptic when it comes to new labs but because it wasn't shoved in our faces every 5 minutes by a load of avi-less members claiming how they have put on 3 stone in 4 weeks and they are still growing plus their next door neighbour is a pro bb and he uses it too, gave me confidence to use it and I wasn't disappointed, still got a fair bit to try but this rip blend is very very good, I highly recommend it.


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> 98kg.....fck me you must have been a right fat midget :lol:
> 
> Will told me he didn't put it in your program because you weren't man enough apparently
> 
> Jokes aside, cheers dude, things are motoring along nicely, all weights are going up, reps are going up and im looking a lot thicker without being fatter all whilst taking a total of 1.2g total injectables which is lower than my last cycle.
> 
> NP is the nuts to be honest mate, im the biggest sceptic when it comes to new labs but because it wasn't shoved in our faces every 5 minutes by a load of avi-less members claiming how they have put on 3 stone in 4 weeks and they are still growing plus their next door neighbour is a pro bb and he uses it too, gave me confidence to use it and I wasn't disappointed, still got a fair bit to try but this rip blend is very very good, I highly recommend it.


THICKER. Yes thats the correct descriptive word :lol: totally agree.

Oh you mean ur muscles? MY BAD ...

Haha yes buddy im making my own rip blend i guess same compounds as the rip just 100mg of each per shot instead of the rip blends breakdown. Just started there var and winny too i know you rate the var.. Keep crackin on White Ronnie always good to see training vids too.... Even if your face has to be in it


----------



## musclemate

Hey Chels... Forgot to ask how are taking your anavar... 100mg daily or just pre-workout?


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> THICKER. Yes thats the correct descriptive word :lol: totally agree.
> 
> Oh you mean ur muscles? MY BAD ...
> 
> Haha yes buddy im making my own rip blend i guess same compounds as the rip just 100mg of each per shot instead of the rip blends breakdown. Just started there var and winny too i know you rate the var.. Keep crackin on White Ronnie always good to see training vids too.... Even if your face has to be in it


 :lol: hahaha such a douche  don't be jelly because I have a massive muscular body topped with a face that's ready for an Armani catalogue 

Gonna try to get more videos in as its always good and keep the journals fresh, maybe even some pics, as long as you and @Suprakill4 promise not to furiously masterbate over my humungous chest 



musclemate said:


> Hey Chels... Forgot to ask how are taking your anavar... 100mg daily or just pre-workout?


Alright mate, I generally do this:

50mg with my 1pm meal and 50mg with my 4pm meal


----------



## sean 162

Hey . Ill have u know im growing my own chest. Just have a ganders at the far pec 



OK OK. Its small conpared to urs . But i aspire to be like u one day white ronnie.......

JUST PRETTIER!

Ps no promising on the masterbating side of things. This tren ace is causing (rapey) mode as u call it


----------



## musclemate

sean 162 said:


> Hey . Ill have u know im growing my own chest. Just have a ganders at the far pec
> 
> View attachment 154788
> 
> 
> OK OK. Its small conpared to urs . But i aspire to be like u one day white ronnie.......
> 
> JUST PRETTIER!
> 
> Ps no promising on the masterbating side of things. This tren ace is causing (rapey) mode as u call it


Well done buddy... Gonna need a sports bra for those puppies soon. :whistling: at least for the right one.


----------



## sean 162

Hey we cant hijack WHITE. Ronnies thread! :lol: although it makes a change from the @Chelsea @Keeks smut show.

Ps there the same size .the only muscles i do have that are symetrical lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Cant promise about the masturbating either. My cycle starts in a couple of days after 9 weeks off everything.


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Hey . Ill have u know im growing my own chest. Just have a ganders at the far pec
> 
> View attachment 154788
> 
> 
> OK OK. Its small conpared to urs . But i aspire to be like u one day white ronnie.......
> 
> JUST PRETTIER!
> 
> Ps no promising on the masterbating side of things. This tren ace is causing (rapey) mode as u call it


Prettier......good luck :lol:

Chest is looking good though mate.....although.....is that a Gold's Gym string vest? Negged :ban:


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Prettier......good luck :lol:
> 
> Chest is looking good though mate.....although.....is that a Gold's Gym string vest? Negged :ban:


 :lol: :lol: CNUT!


----------



## Chelsea

This was my 10:30am meal, looks like in dieting although I added 100g rice shortly after and some coleslaw.

It's some of the whole peri peri chicken I made last nifty with plenty of broccoli too  decided I'm not having enough veg...... Or any at all so gotta make the effort to have some:


----------



## Keeks

sean 162 said:


> Hey we cant hijack WHITE. Ronnies thread! :lol: although it makes a change from the @Chelsea @Keeks smut show.
> 
> Ps there the same size .the only muscles i do have that are symetrical lol


  Ok ok, no more smut so I best leave now after watching Chelsea's vid. :innocent:

Looking huge in that vid Chelsea! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ok ok, no more smut so I best leave now after watching Chelsea's vid. :innocent:
> 
> Looking huge in that vid Chelsea! :thumbup1:


How did I miss such a big stroke of my massive, throbbing.....................ego 

Im very glad im looking huge, imagine how big id looking hanging out the back of you......I mean next to you :innocent:


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night meant yet another pb 

*Bent over rows:*

120kg x 12

160kg x 12

190kg x 12 - pb - wasn't even that bad even after doing 160kg 

*Hammer Strength Low Row:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

130kg x 12 - think this might be a pb too or at least equal to one 

*Hammer Underhand Row:*

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

*Plate Loaded Seated Row:*

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12 - every single rep really slow and controlled with a real focus on squeezing the sh1t out of the top of the rep.

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

*Close Grip Pull Down:*

91kg x 12

105kg x 12

Done and dusted, good session even though it was fcking boiling which will be even worse today for shoulders, might get some pics especially as ill be in a vest too haha.

Forgot to jab tonight so 2ml Rip 200 going in which should help the temperature of the earth at the moment!! NOT!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> How did I miss such a big stroke of my massive, throbbing.....................ego
> 
> Im very glad im looking huge, imagine how big id looking hanging out the back of you......I mean next to you :innocent:


 :lol: Hey, no smut!!!! And I did NOT have any smutty thoughts either! :lol: And I'm not now thinking how big you would feel hanging out the back.....I mean just how big your muscles would feel. :innocent:


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Pure sexy times last night, Rip 200 is savagely kicking in and making weights like 140kg feel like nothing:
> 
> *Incline Bench:*
> 
> Bar x 25 reps
> 
> 60kg x 15 reps
> 
> 100kg x 10 reps
> 
> 140kg x 7 reps - 5 on my own and 2 spotted - PB  didn't even feel stupidly heavy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flat Dumbell Press:*
> 
> 40kg x 12 reps x 3 sets
> 
> *Machine Flye's:*
> 
> 91kg 12
> 
> 98kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12 - full stack
> 
> *Hammer Incline Press:*
> 
> 70kg x 12 dead stop on every reps
> 
> 90kg x 12 dead stop on every rep.
> 
> 100kg x 10 dead stop on every rep.
> 
> Finished with 4 sets on rope tricep push down making sure every single rep I twisted my wrists completely out at the bottom to maximise the contraction.
> 
> Awesome session and feeling so strong at the moment, 2ml eod is a fcking good dose along with 100mg NP Anavar, weights are shooting up and pb's are being hit quicker than ever, love the stuff and people are noticing im bigger already


That's actually pretty good form for you.

I was expecting it to be a vid of you dead lifting and trying to pass it off as incline bb

Still butt ass ugly though...


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> That's actually pretty good form for you.
> 
> I was expecting it to be a vid of you dead lifting and trying to pass it off as incline bb
> 
> Still butt ass ugly though...


Jealousy is such an ugly colour on you.....you really shouldn't wear it :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Jealousy is such an ugly colour on you.....you really shouldn't wear it :lol:


Anyway c0ck breath, are you competing in November or what?!?!

What's the plan?


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Anyway c0ck breath, are you competing in November or what?!?!
> 
> What's the plan?


Plan is April for Ukbff South Coast in Portsmouth, didn't want to compete this November just for the sake of it so im making the changes I need like bringing up hammys and calves and a bit more size on quads then hitting the April show.


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Plan is April for Ukbff South Coast in Portsmouth, didn't want to compete this November just for the sake of it so im making the changes I need like bringing up hammys and calves and a bit more size on quads then hitting the April show.


Wills gonna do this one too! Game on! lol


----------



## Guest

That is excellent form mate I'm impressed.

I'm an if it doesn't tickle your chest hair its not a full rep!

Fantastic weight.


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> Plan is April for Ukbff South Coast in Portsmouth, didn't want to compete this November just for the sake of it so im making the changes I need like bringing up hammys and calves and a bit more size on quads then hitting the April show.


Then you can smash that and have a nice year of competing


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Wills gonna do this one too! Game on! lol


Oooh it's on like donkey kong, I'll stop training now to give him a chance 



Spawn of Haney said:


> That is excellent form mate I'm impressed.
> 
> I'm an if it doesn't tickle your chest hair its not a full rep!
> 
> Fantastic weight.


Haha thanks mate, I'm the same, super slow negatives are a must too 



bail said:


> Then you can smash that and have a nice year of competing


Too true mate, then come back even bigger and better


----------



## Chelsea

Rather fcking good shoulder session last night, did:

40kg dumbells x 12

50kg x 12

Then went and did the set below after all that:

55kg x 7 PB 

Literally haven't felt this strong in a long time, this rip 200 is amazing!!

If the vid doesn't embed can someone do it for me as I'm on my phone  :beer:


----------



## GetSuperBig

Good going mate!

I've just got some NP Deca! Have you used the deca by them?

My first time using deca to so should be interesting!


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Rather fcking good shoulder session last night, did:
> 
> 40kg dumbells x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> Then went and did the set below after all that:
> 
> 55kg x 7 PB
> 
> Literally haven't felt this strong in a long time, this rip 200 is amazing!!
> 
> If the vid doesn't embed can someone do it for me as I'm on my phone :beer:


YYEEEHGH BUDDY. Awesome mate!!!

But stil ive just had to wipe a few tears away from laughing at those pipecleaners hanging out of your shorts. And dont try to say it was your old boy loool !


----------



## Chelsea

GetSuperBig said:


> Good going mate!
> 
> I've just got some NP Deca! Have you used the deca by them?
> 
> My first time using deca to so should be interesting!


Not used the deca mate but I imagine it's spot on just like the rest of their range, if I were you I'd go with NPP, kicks in far quicker.



sean 162 said:


> YYEEEHGH BUDDY. Awesome mate!!!
> 
> But stil ive just had to wipe a few tears away from laughing at those pipecleaners hanging out of your shorts. And dont try to say it was your old boy loool !


Hahaha thanks mate, yea not the most pleasing angle but even the ex British champ at the gym said I had good quads so can't be too sad haha.

I mean...... Yea it was my cock 

Might try 60kgs next week.

Oh and I'm starting squatting again on Monday now that I have sorted wraps out for my knees


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> Rather fcking good shoulder session last night, did:
> 
> 40kg dumbells x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> Then went and did the set below after all that:
> 
> 55kg x 7 PB
> 
> Literally haven't felt this strong in a long time, this rip 200 is amazing!!
> 
> If the vid doesn't embed can someone do it for me as I'm on my phone :beer:


Well done bud... Nice lift. :thumbup1:

I hope you put your dumbbells away afterwards! :whistling:


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Not used the deca mate but I imagine it's spot on just like the rest of their range, if I were you I'd go with NPP, kicks in far quicker.
> 
> Hahaha thanks mate, yea not the most pleasing angle but even the ex British champ at the gym said I had good quads so can't be too sad haha.
> 
> I mean...... Yea it was my cock
> 
> Might try 60kgs next week.
> 
> Oh and I'm starting squatting again on Monday now that I have sorted wraps out for my knees


I beleive you :whistling:

But no on a serious note . Awesome strength and form! Im jelly!


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Oh and I'm starting squatting again on Monday now that I have sorted wraps out for my knees


About time!


----------



## GetSuperBig

Too much jabbing mate! haha. Hence why im gonna use DECA!

Will keep you updated though


----------



## bail

Sharpy76 said:


> Anyway c0ck breath, are you competing in November or what?!?!
> 
> What's the plan?


They've changed that show to first timers (proper gay)

So could compete then even he wanted


----------



## naturalun

Top quality log mate. Gives me inspiration and determination to push my body, so thanks a lot for that.

I can't view the videos you're putting up but when I get home I'll be watching back to back like I did with breaking bad! just more drugs :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> Well done bud... Nice lift. :thumbup1:
> 
> I hope you put your dumbbells away afterwards! :whistling:


Haha cheers mate and of course I did, was harder putting them back than it was actually lifting them! 



sean 162 said:


> I beleive you :whistling:
> 
> But no on a serious note . Awesome strength and form! Im jelly!


Course you're jelly, its the only reason you come in here, to see what you can aspire to be 



sxbarnes said:


> About time!


Haha tell me about it! Bet im in pain tomorrow!



bail said:


> They've changed that show to first timers (proper gay)
> 
> So could compete then even he wanted


Correct mate, its now a first timers show although 2 weeks prior to this are the rest of the classes - 'The UK One' show on 26.10.14 but like I said I wouldn't even want to aim for that as I need to smash legs even more.


----------



## Chelsea

naturalun said:


> Top quality log mate. Gives me inspiration and determination to push my body, so thanks a lot for that.
> 
> I can't view the videos you're putting up but when I get home I'll be watching back to back like I did with breaking bad! just more drugs :whistling:


Cheers mate, glad it can help you so much 

Back to back Breaking Bad is the only way to live haha :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Quads are responding well. Haven't squatted properly for over a year and wacked out 190kg x 3 reps and 140kg non stop reps for 12 

Yes I've got cramp and yes that's my helmet on show :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Quads are responding well. Haven't squatted properly for over a year and wacked out 190kg x 3 reps and 140kg non stop reps for 12
> 
> Yes I've got cramp and yes that's my helmet on show :lol:
> 
> View attachment 155086


140kg x 12 Impressed! :thumbup1:

How did your knee cope with the 190kg set?


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> 140kg x 12 Impressed! :thumbup1:
> 
> How did your knee cope with the 190kg set?


Cheers mate. I wrapped the knees too and bottom, bottom being the main issue and it was absolutely fine  well pleased, onwards and upwards now for squats!!


----------



## C.Hill

Love the way you flick them 55s up to your shoulders mate! Make them look like 20s lmao smashing it as usual, keep it up!


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate. I wrapped the knees too and bottom, bottom being the main issue and it was absolutely fine  well pleased, onwards and upwards now for squats!!


Good to hear mate!


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Love the way you flick them 55s up to your shoulders mate! Make them look like 20s lmao smashing it as usual, keep it up!


Haha yea I hadn't thought of that, looked easier than it was probably 

Cheers dude :beer:



sxbarnes said:


> Good to hear mate!


Definitely mate! Leg training had completely changed now and I'm able to smash them! So pleased..... Sort of


----------



## Chelsea

Unpumped gunnage looking ok I suppose


----------



## sean 162

:lol: :lol: hamster face !


----------



## sxbarnes

sean 162 said:


> :lol: :lol: hamster face !


X2


----------



## C.Hill

Is that a receding hairline I see? 

Looking big mate, vein in delt still popping nicely!


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> :lol: :lol: hamster face !





sxbarnes said:


> X2


Hahaha you cnuts!



C.Hill said:


> Is that a receding hairline I see?
> 
> Looking big mate, vein in delt still popping nicely!


Haha never mate, jus had it cut and the woman butchered my hair, complained and having to go back!! Sean Hanna as well!!

That vein is the size of @sean 162's arms


----------



## Chelsea

2nd meal today,

126g rice

225g meatballs

Half a pot of organic Greek yog


----------



## sean 162

Do1 some of us are dieting!


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Do1 some of us are dieting!


In that case I might go buy some donuts later


----------



## C.Hill

sean 162 said:


> Do1 some of us are dieting!


Can eat rice and meatballs whilst cutting?


----------



## sean 162

C.Hill said:


> Can eat rice and meatballs whilst cutting?


Not in my prep diet that @Bad Alan has me on mate


----------



## sxbarnes

C.Hill said:


> Can eat rice and meatballs whilst cutting?


Too many carbs mate, I think


----------



## C.Hill

sean 162 said:


> Not in my prep diet that @Bad Alan has me on mate


He doesn't know what he's on about 

Haha best stick to the plan then mate you won't go wrong with mr alan



sxbarnes said:


> Too many carbs mate, I think


Fcuk that lol


----------



## sxbarnes

C.Hill said:


> He doesn't know what he's on about
> 
> Haha best stick to the plan then mate you won't go wrong with mr alan
> 
> Fcuk that lol


You dropping your carbs whilst on the var Chris?


----------



## C.Hill

sxbarnes said:


> You dropping your carbs whilst on the var Chris?


Only a little, down to 450g.


----------



## sxbarnes

C.Hill said:


> Only a little, down to 450g.


450g carbs. Nice!


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Too many carbs mate, I think


Nah, @Bad Alan said Sean was looking fat as fck but not to tell him......whoops


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Nah, @Bad Alan said Sean was looking fat as fck but not to tell him......whoops


Its about time he got his diet in order


----------



## Chelsea

@sean 162 - 2 caramelised steak burgers with rice and ketchup baby :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Whats your gym called again bud?


----------



## Chelsea

Relaxed gunnage and traps


----------



## musclemate

What have you been up to Phil?... You was rather quite over the weekend


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> What have you been up to Phil?... You was rather quite over the weekend


My mate was back from Dubai so we went out on Saturday night but met up about 1pm to start the shenanigans so it was a messy one haha.


----------



## Chelsea

Amazing shoulder session on Friday, hit 2 new pb's on the same exercise!

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

Started with 2 sets x 15 reps on 20kg then:

*12 reps on 40kg *- feels like a warm up now, actually can talk and do a dead stop on every rep! 

*10 reps on 55kg!! *- managed 7 last week with 3 spotted, I was only helped on the 9th rep a tiny bit and only a little on the 10th too, couldn't believe it!! 

*3 reps on 60kg dumbells *- wasted a load of energy cleaning these up then dropped one side as I wasn't concentrating properly so then got them passed to me straight away and did 3 reps unspotted, I reckon I could have got more but the unsuccessful clean knocked a load of energy out of me, was still absolutely ecstatic though, never been anywhere near 10 reps on 55kg dumbells and never done the 60's so easily, reps were controlled super slow down and positive wasn't a shaky struggle either


----------



## RowRow

I don't like it when you start growing haha!

Looking freaky mate and damn strong too.


----------



## Chelsea

RowRow said:


> I don't like it when you start growing haha!
> 
> Looking freaky mate and damn strong too.


Hahaha thanks dude  strength is soaring, feels great


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night:

Gonna skip the calves bits as its the same but I did stack out the standing calf raise for reps and everything was heavier yet again with perfect form too 

*Squats:*

70kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

170kg x 7 - Video:






Back down to 120kg for 15 reps 

*Leg Extension:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

119kg x 10-12 full stack

119kg x 10

Seated, Lying and Single leg hammies too, all of which were slightly heavier and for more reps so im really pleased.

Squats are improving week on week, 2nd session back and knees are pain free, think the new joint care tablets from GoNutrition are helping too as I have no pain even when I get up from the sofa or chair when I have been sitting for a while, definitely worth a look if you have the same issues, shoulder has been pain free too which is lovely - http://gonutrition.com/shop-by-brand/wellness/fish-oils-joint-care/total-joint-care

Actually enjoying legs now and hopefully they will respond accordingly, post workout nutrition was epic:

7pm - straight after workout - 2 scoops GoNutrition Whey 80 with Maltodextrin

7:30pm - home for a decent sized bowl of spag bol, accompanied with 3 jam donuts and 2 Reeses peanut butter cups with a pint of milk.

10:30pm - another spag bol, 1 chocolate éclair, 2 Reeses peanut butter cups and a pint of milk


----------



## Bad Alan

Loving that squats are in and training heavy, your leg workouts are matching the intensity of your other workouts now IMO. Giving them the proper treatment. Keep pushing that squat mate and reckon you're going to get silly strong on them, forms great too.

One thing I will say is don't be afraid to go for that last rep, it's what the safety bars are there for and think of it this way - you take other body parts beyond failure with a spot, not many do with legs  either that or try adding a drop/triple drop to make sure they're seeing some beyond failure intensity every now and then.

Impressed with how you're getting on STILL. Loads of potential on a big stage I think.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Loving that squats are in and training heavy, your leg workouts are matching the intensity of your other workouts now IMO. Giving them the proper treatment. Keep pushing that squat mate and reckon you're going to get silly strong on them, forms great too.
> 
> One thing I will say is don't be afraid to go for that last rep, it's what the safety bars are there for and think of it this way - you take other body parts beyond failure with a spot, not many do with legs  either that or try adding a drop/triple drop to make sure they're seeing some beyond failure intensity every now and then.
> 
> Impressed with how you're getting on STILL. Loads of potential on a big stage I think.


Thanks mate  definitely a drop and another drop I reckon would be a great addition as that would push them past the point of what they are used to although the 15 reps on 120kg was pretty savage haha and I did a 5 second break on the leg ext and tried to fire out a few more reps on the stack to push them more so its definitely on the up 

Need a better belt as well as that one in the video is one im borrowing from the gym and believe it or not its too big (must be my 28" waist  ) so I don't quite have the stability I want from the belt but it will do. Gonna order a new one today as someone liked my Harbinger one a lot more than me 

I think if my legs can be on par with my upper half then I actually agree with you mate, especially if I can get even better condition and fuller on stage, main thing for me is the symmetry and proportions now 

Thanks again though mate.


----------



## GetSuperBig

Hey buddy.

On your eating do you follow a set plan....or just eat decent food that's good but tastes nice.

I've tried to be strict and eat like 100g carbs in my Pwo meal from white rice but it just makes me wanna not eat as it's a lot. Haha


----------



## Andy0902

What belt are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Chelsea

GetSuperBig said:


> Hey buddy.
> 
> On your eating do you follow a set plan....or just eat decent food that's good but tastes nice.
> 
> I've tried to be strict and eat like 100g carbs in my Pwo meal from white rice but it just makes me wanna not eat as it's a lot. Haha


Its just kind of a plan that I have put together that best suits me to be honest mate, obviously in the off season there is a little more slack, like the donuts and reeses I had  but generally its just good food that tastes nice.

Try using Malto in your post workout shake mate, that will give you the carbs you need and its much easier drinking it coz by the sounds of things, post workout is a struggle to eat like me......unless its something really nice 



Andy0902 said:


> What belt are you thinking of getting?


Dunno mate, just not a leather one I hate them, any recommendations?


----------



## Andy0902

Chelsea said:


> Dunno mate, just not a leather one I hate them, any recommendations?


I was hoping you could recommend me one :laugh:

What's the deal with leather ones?


----------



## Chelsea

Andy0902 said:


> I was hoping you could recommend me one :laugh:
> 
> What's the deal with leather ones?


Much prefer the neoprene ones mate as I find they fit to your shape better, I know the Valeo ones are good and the Harbinger ones ive used have always been good so i'll look into it and let you know


----------



## Andy0902

Cheers, I really should buy one because I'm going pretty heavy(for me) on deads and squats now.


----------



## Chelsea

Andy0902 said:


> Cheers, I really should buy one because I'm going pretty heavy(for me) on deads and squats now.


Yea man, you defo wanna get a belt for those 60kg squats, I wouldn't risk it


----------



## Andy0902

Chelsea said:


> Yea man, you defo wanna get a belt for those 60kg squats, I wouldn't risk it


I could only dream of 60kg :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Great to see you squatting good Phil. Lets get some size in those pins!

Ive got a shrek belt which is pretty good. Neoprene Velcro job. Might just be a special version for me though. Haha


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Great to see you squatting good Phil. Lets get some size in those pins!
> 
> Ive got a shrek belt which is pretty good. Neoprene Velcro job. Might just be a special version for me though. Haha


Pins....you cnut :lol: im pleased too mate, especially pain free.....well apart from a back pump and the actual horrendous feeling of squatting 

A shrek belt? I shall google now but if its made specially for you it might not support the savage weights I lift


----------



## sxbarnes

Think its shriek. About 40 quid


----------



## sxbarnes

http://www.schiek.com/belts.html


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> http://www.schiek.com/belts.html


Looks good, nice one mate, it comfortable yea?


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea. No probs with it at all. Makes me look fat though


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Yea. No probs with it at all. Makes me look fat though


That's not the belt mate :lol:

Gonna order one now, Dolphin Fitness do them for £32.99, what size you get and what waist size are you?


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> That's not the belt mate :lol:
> 
> Gonna order one now, Dolphin Fitness do them for £32.99, what size you get and what waist size are you?


Haha. I bought a large and I was 36' waist at the time.

Dolphin fitness have a few good bargains I've noticed


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. I bought a large and I was 36' waist at the time.
> 
> Dolphin fitness have a few good bargains I've noticed


Gonna buy a medium as 36" jeans are loose on me.....dat taper


----------



## biglbs

Chelsea said:


> Much prefer the neoprene ones mate as I find they fit to your shape better, I know the Valeo ones are good and the Harbinger ones ive used have always been good so i'll look into it and let you know


I had a veleo back in the day,only problem was on very big lifts it used to let go:stuart:


----------



## Chelsea

Right I'm off to Greece for 2 weeks boys and girls, don't miss me too much


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Right I'm off to Greece for 2 weeks boys and girls, don't miss me too much
> 
> View attachment 155790


Phil who?

Enjoy mate


----------



## sean 162

Im jelly!! But im shreddddded so i dont care...

Enjoy it big man!!!!


----------



## Andy0902

Enjoy


----------



## TELBOR

Hmmm, how much can we spam this before he gets to the hotel......


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm, how much can we spam this before he gets to the hotel......


Where's the fat gay cvnt going?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Where's the fat gay cvnt going?


Think he's gone to Greece to be fisted :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm, how much can we spam this before he gets to the hotel......





R0BLET said:


> Think he's gone to Greece to be fisted :lol:


I remember back in the day when we used to spam your journal with rubber fists, those were the days. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


>




That's Phil


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


>


The Protein Works high-five!! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Phil when he catches himself in the mirror......



:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 155802
> 
> 
> That's Phil


Oh my lord :lol:

You lot are such idiots but all this spam did crack me up :lol:

Just to make you jealous:


----------



## biglbs

Chelsea said:


> Oh my lord :lol:
> 
> You lot are such idiots but all this spam did crack me up :lol:
> 
> Just to make you jealous:
> 
> View attachment 156089


Tell that wide cvnt to get out the way next time you're having a pic taken,the soppy gay lookin fooker!


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Oh my lord :lol:
> 
> You lot are such idiots but all this spam did crack me up :lol:
> 
> Just to make you jealous:
> 
> View attachment 156089


Is that you playing with your crabs? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 156102
> 
> 
> :lol:


Hahahahahaha you cnut!!

Real men wear pink


----------



## Huntingground

Too much ****-love in here, I'm out :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> Too much ****-love in here, I'm out :lol:


You mention **** then declare yourself "out" :lol: :lol: brilliant :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

Chelsea said:


> You mention **** then declare yourself "out" :lol: :lol: brilliant :lol:


OK, I'm back in 

How's things P? Looking well BTW.

I thought it was only @R0BLET who was truly out in this thread?


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> OK, I'm back in
> 
> How's things P? Looking well BTW.
> 
> I thought it was only @R0BLET who was truly out in this thread?


Only thing that I'm out, is hanging out your mrs's back doors mate :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> Only thing that I'm out, is hanging out your mrs's back doors mate :lol:


APart from hanging out my Mrs, where have you been, ballbag?

Still rocking 13" neck


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> APart from hanging out my Mrs, where have you been, ballbag?
> 
> Still rocking 13" neck


PMSL. Busy at work tbh mate so only browse and post when I can 

Feck off :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. Busy at work tbh mate so only browse and post when I can
> 
> Feck off :lol:


Good to see you back ballbag


----------



## Lukehh

Chelsea said:


> Oh my lord :lol:
> 
> You lot are such idiots but all this spam did crack me up :lol:
> 
> Just to make you jealous:
> 
> View attachment 156089


wow! look at the clearness of the sea!


----------



## sxbarnes

Lukehh said:


> wow! look at the clearness of the sea!


Bet its not now


----------



## musclemate

Huntingground said:


> OK, I'm back in
> 
> How's things P? Looking well BTW.
> 
> I thought it was only @R0BLET who was truly out in this thread?


In... Out... In...out

My god man... Make up your mind. you are so far back in that closet your almost in fvcking Narnia

:whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

On holiday, haven't trained for 2 weeks as of this Tuesday, haven't done a single push up, chin up, sit up etc, no cardio and no resistance training at all.....



Chest porn for - @Keeks @R0BLET @Suprakill4 @sean 162 :lol:


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> On holiday, haven't trained for 2 weeks as of this Tuesday, haven't done a single push up, chin up, sit up etc, no cardio and no resistance training at all.....
> 
> View attachment 156324
> View attachment 156325
> 
> 
> Chest porn for - @Keeks @R0BLET @Suprakill4 @sean 162 :lol:


Fat soft saggy Cnnut!

:tt2:


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Fat soft saggy Cnnut!


Ahhh jealousy is an ugly colour mate, you shouldn't wear it :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> On holiday, haven't trained for 2 weeks as of this Tuesday, haven't done a single push up, chin up, sit up etc, no cardio and no resistance training at all.....
> 
> View attachment 156324
> View attachment 156325
> 
> 
> Chest porn for - @Keeks @R0BLET @Suprakill4 @sean 162 :lol:


Sexy bàstard!!

Nice red tan too


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> On holiday, haven't trained for 2 weeks as of this Tuesday, haven't done a single push up, chin up, sit up etc, no cardio and no resistance training at all.....
> 
> View attachment 156324
> View attachment 156325
> 
> 
> Chest porn for - @Keeks @R0BLET @Suprakill4 @sean 162 :lol:


  Mmm, definitely would

Maybe go to the gym when you get back, do you even lift?? :tongue:


----------



## sean 162

Keeks said:



> Mmm, definitely would
> 
> Maybe go to the gym when you get back, do you even lift?? :tongue:


Jesus keeks control yaself!

:surrender:


----------



## Keeks

sean 162 said:


> Jesus keeks control yaself!
> 
> :surrender:


 :lol: I meant he should get himself to the gym. :lol:


----------



## sean 162

Of coursssse u did... As u was slipping n sliding off your seat!


----------



## Andy0902

Chelsea said:


> View attachment 156089


That kid is mirin your pink shorts! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Sexy bàstard!!
> 
> Nice red tan too


Don't worry it's brown this morning 



Keeks said:


> Mmm, definitely would
> 
> Maybe go to the gym when you get back, do you even lift?? :tongue:


I'll go to the gym up north in a minute and lift a midget....... On to my cock 



sean 162 said:


> Of coursssse u did... As u was slipping n sliding off your seat!


She has to buy a new pack of underwear weekly due to my pics making her release so much fanny batter..... She posts me the wet ones 




Andy0902 said:


> That kid is mirin your pink shorts! :lol:


That's it I'm finding that mofo today and will drown him! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I'll go to the gym up north in a minute and lift a midget....... On to my cock
> 
> She has to buy a new pack of underwear weekly due to my pics making her release so much fanny batter..... She posts me the wet ones


See, told you you should be lifting! And it would save on my postage costs too! :lol:


----------



## musclemate

I can't remember... Have you picked a show yet for this year Phil?


----------



## sxbarnes

Fanny batter pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

musclemate said:


> I can't remember... Have you picked a show yet for this year Phil?


Strictly come dancing I think....

:lol:


----------



## Andy0902

R0BLET said:


> Strictly come dancing I think....
> 
> :lol:


More like Splash with them shorts!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> See, told you you should be lifting! And it would save on my postage costs too! :lol:


Haha it's win win really 



musclemate said:


> I can't remember... Have you picked a show yet for this year Phil?


I was and still planning to do Ukbff Portsmouth in April mate but sh1t keeps getting in the way for example on Feb 2nd I go to Mexico for 10nights and if the planning of my mates stag goes ahead then we may be going back there for spring break at the end of March so it's really fcking sh1t up!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Strictly come dancing I think....
> 
> :lol:


Id absolutely smash that show, I may be over 18st but I got some serious moves!



Andy0902 said:


> More like Splash with them shorts!


I ain't going near Tom Daley with these shorts, it will be like wearing a suit of sirloin into a Lion enclosure..... I'd be getting fcked!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Haha it's win win really
> 
> I was and still planning to do Ukbff Portsmouth in April mate but sh1t keeps getting in the way for example on Feb 2nd I go to Mexico for 10nights and if the planning of my mates stag goes ahead then we may be going back there for spring break at the end of March so it's really fcking sh1t up!


Stop making excuses, you're just on a perma bulk you fat fvck!

And stop flashing the locals, you'll end up on that Banged Up Abroad


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Stop making excuses, you're just on a perma bulk you fat fvck!
> 
> And stop flashing the locals, you'll end up on that Banged Up Abroad


 :lol: hahahahaha! Don't be jelly just coz your on a perma cut which results in zero chest gains 

The local kids seem to love it, they keep screaming something like "policia" which I can only imagine mean "show us more".

In all seriousness I do want to compete and would really like to do April so kinda hoping the stag is after it around May/June.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: hahahahaha! Don't be jelly just coz your on a perma cut which results in zero chest gains
> 
> The local kids seem to love it, they keep screaming something like "policia" which I can only imagine mean "show us more".
> 
> In all seriousness I do want to compete and would really like to do April so kinda hoping the stag is after it around May/June.


Show us more..... :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Show us more..... :lol:


I thought it meant run from gay man in pink shorts.


----------



## Andy0902

Chelsea said:


> The local kids seem to love it, they keep screaming something like "policia" which I can only imagine mean "show us more".


Did you say "I can't, this is all I've got........it's average size....honestly" :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Andy0902 said:


> Did you say "I can't, this is all I've got........it's average size....honestly" :laugh:


Average chest size for page 3 models the big titted pr**k :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Andy0902 said:


> Did you say "I can't, this is all I've got........it's average size....honestly" :laugh:


Hahaha it is all I've got, perfect for anal though 



R0BLET said:


> Average chest size for page 3 models the big titted pr**k :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dan94

sxbarnes said:


> I thought it meant run from gay man in pink shorts.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Im home motherfckers!

First session tonight.....Legs.....if I don't post again today its because im being violently sick


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Im home motherfckers!
> 
> First session tonight.....Legs.....if I don't post again today its because im being violently sick


Video of throwing up like I did mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Video of throwing up like I did mate.


Im sure my training partner would stitch me up with a video haha.


----------



## sean 162

Good to have you back White Ronnie! Fcuk that shiznit up!


----------



## Chelsea

So legs last night can be encapsulated in this on photo....


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Good to have you back White Ronnie! Fcuk that shiznit up!


Thanks mate its good to be back.....sort of......not really after legs :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

New batch of supps incoming  time to feed up and grow!


----------



## cas

Chelsea said:


> New batch of supps incoming  time to feed up and grow!
> 
> View attachment 156764


If you grow anymore you're going to pop lol


----------



## TELBOR

What you getting princess?


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> New batch of supps incoming  time to feed up and grow!
> 
> View attachment 156764


Didnt know they sold 5 kg tubs of aftersun . For that pink sting u have


----------



## musclemate

Probably never arrive after waiting in all day... We are talking about yodel delivery services here


----------



## Chelsea

cas said:


> If you grow anymore you're going to pop lol


Pop in R0BLET's mrs face 



R0BLET said:


> What you getting princess?


Triple Choc protein, protein flap jacks, vit d3, Amino Go and Omega 3 



sean 162 said:


> Didnt know they sold 5 kg tubs of aftersun . For that pink sting u have


Haha im a beautiful shade of bronze now, everyone in the office is well jelly 



musclemate said:


> Probably never arrive after waiting in all day... We are talking about yodel delivery services here


Yodel seems fine for me, maybe they know you're tiny and weak and no amount of supps will help hence the delay  i'll tag you when mine comes because they prob think im a pro bb :lol:


----------



## sean 162

Haha im a beautiful shade of bronze now, everyone in the office is well jelly 

U tit ur suppose to save ya bronzer for show day:rolleyes:

Oh wait wveryday is show day and gun day !


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> So legs last night can be encapsulated in this on photo....
> 
> View attachment 156761


So what did you do??


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Haha im a beautiful shade of bronze now, everyone in the office is well jelly
> 
> U tit ur suppose to save ya bronzer for show day:rolleyes:
> 
> Oh wait wveryday is show day and gun day !


Haha, epic quoting skills by the way :lol:



sxbarnes said:


> So what did you do??


I just did quads and calves so that I can hit hammies later in the week separately:

*Squats:*

50kg x 15

90kg x 12

110kg x 15

130kg x 12

90kg x 21 - this pretty much killed the workout :lol:

*Leg Extensions:*

63kg x 15

70kg x 12

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

*Seated Calf Raise:*

25kg x 20 reps - was almost sick after this as my quads were burning and I literally couldn't do anymore!

2 more sets completed of this with 35kg on there after a little rest and lie down by the door 

*Standing Calf Raises:*

10plates x 12 reps

10 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

*Hack Squat:*

25kg x 15

50kg x 12

50kg x 12 - Each set super slow negative with a pause at the bottom.

I know it doesn't look like much but doing all that after not training for 3 weeks and just chilling was savage the squats almost killed me especially the set of 21 reps! Doms is horrendous already, I was getting cramp last night getting in and out the car and walking upstairs and today im in a lot of pain!

Good to be back :surrender:


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Haha, epic quoting skills by the way :lol:
> 
> I just did quads and calves so that I can hit hammies later in the week separately:
> 
> *Squats:*
> 
> 50kg x 15
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 15
> 
> 130kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 21 - this pretty much killed the workout :lol:
> 
> *Leg Extensions:*
> 
> 63kg x 15
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> *Seated Calf Raise:*
> 
> 25kg x 20 reps - was almost sick after this as my quads were burning and I literally couldn't do anymore!
> 
> 2 more sets completed of this with 35kg on there after a little rest and lie down by the door
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises:*
> 
> 10plates x 12 reps
> 
> 10 plates x 12
> 
> 12 plates x 12
> 
> *Hack Squat:*
> 
> 25kg x 15
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12 - Each set super slow negative with a pause at the bottom.
> 
> I know it doesn't look like much but doing all that after not training for 3 weeks and just chilling was savage the squats almost killed me especially the set of 21 reps! Doms is horrendous already, I was getting cramp last night getting in and out the car and walking upstairs and today im in a lot of pain!
> 
> Good to be back :surrender:


Haha. Legs remember when they don't get trained once a week and you'll pay the price.

Bronzed legs aren't stronger. Fact.

Welcome back:thumbup1:


----------



## Michael81

Looking really good dude. I've found your journal very helpful in designing my training!! So thanks for that:thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. Legs remember when they don't get trained once a week and you'll pay the price.
> 
> Bronzed legs aren't stronger. Fact.
> 
> Welcome back:thumbup1:


I though the tan would help......I was sadly mistaken :lol: I think i'll be paying the price until about Thursday!!



Michael81 said:


> Looking really good dude. I've found your journal very helpful in designing my training!! So thanks for that:thumb:


Thanks mate, glad to help


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Pop in R0BLET's mrs face
> 
> Triple Choc protein, protein flap jacks, vit d3, Amino Go and Omega 3
> 
> Haha im a beautiful shade of bronze now, everyone in the office is well jelly
> 
> Yodel seems fine for me, maybe they know you're tiny and weak and no amount of supps will help hence the delay  i'll tag you when mine comes because they prob think im a pro bb :lol:


You wish!!


----------



## Chelsea

Meal 2:

245g cooked chicken

160g cooked rice

Plenty of ketchup haha


----------



## Chelsea

@musclemate


----------



## Dan94

Chelsea said:


> Meal 2:
> 
> 245g cooked chicken
> 
> 160g cooked rice
> 
> Plenty of ketchup haha
> 
> View attachment 156766


That looks great mate 

Home made breadcrumb chicken?


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> @musclemate
> 
> View attachment 156771


Not bad...not bad (you smug git)

Yodel usually come after 3pm nearer 4pm for me. Now I pay the bit extra to use DPD and get a proper delivery slot. Much more professional.

What are you going to train today mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Dan94 said:


> That looks great mate
> 
> Home made breadcrumb chicken?


That's the one mate, bit of honey and olive oil then use the packet mix from Old El Paso - Crispy Chicken



musclemate said:


> Not bad...not bad (you smug git)
> 
> Yodel usually come after 3pm nearer 4pm for me. Now I pay the bit extra to use DPD and get a proper delivery slot. Much more professional.
> 
> What are you going to train today mate?


  blatantly priority delivery slot for me because they have seen a pic of me on stage and know that im serious  they probably think you're a crossfitter :lol:

Today its Chest and maybe some Triceps on the end.


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> That's the one mate, bit of honey and olive oil then use the packet mix from Old El Paso - Crispy Chicken
> 
> blatantly priority delivery slot for me because they have seen a pic of me on stage and know that im serious  they probably think you're a crossfitter :lol:
> 
> Today its Chest and maybe some Triceps on the end.


Try using some resistance bands for your chest press.... Fvcking awesome. You'll thank me for it mate.


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> Try using some resistance bands for your chest press.... Fvcking awesome. You'll thank me for it mate.


Fck that my chest is big enough.....any bigger and i'll be on Playboy :lol:


----------



## Michael81

Chelsea said:


> Fck that my chest is big enough.....any bigger and i'll be on Playboy :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Dan94

musclemate said:


> Not bad...not bad (you smug git)
> 
> Yodel usually come after 3pm nearer 4pm for me. Now I pay the bit extra to use DPD and get a proper delivery slot. Much more professional.
> 
> What are you going to train today mate?


Mine turned up half hour ago if it makes you feel any better


----------



## Chelsea

Yummy yummy thanks @GoNutrition


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Yummy yummy thanks @GoNutrition
> 
> View attachment 156811


Tomato sauce included mate?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Tomato sauce included mate?


Yep, new product, high protein Ketchup.....I wish!


----------



## Michael81

Just wondering what your thoughts are on GN Go Greens powder? Is it something you use?


----------



## Chelsea

Such savage doms today its unreal, I feel how @R0BLET looks........like ive never trained before!! 

Doms in legs are worse and hurt literally every step, glutes kill and now my chest is sore and triceps are cramping when I lean on my hand and just hurt in general!! Basically im fcked!!

This is what happened last night:

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

130kg x 6 - not too bad for 3 weeks off - might have been 4 weeks for chest actually.

*Flat Dumbell Press as the bench was busy:*

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Machine Flye's:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

105kg x 12

*Machine Dips - Tricep Movement not chest:*

Only had 90kg on there but form was super slow and strict otherwise I find its just momentum and I lose the contraction at the bottom:

3 sets x 12 reps

Over to rope pull downs on on 8 plates for 3 sets of 12 but the form was super slow and at the bottom full contraction then turning my wrists out as far as they can go......all I can say is OH MY LORD the doms those 2 exercises have produced are ridiculous, couldn't even do any more tri's as they had doms already actually in the gym!!

Awesome session but im paying for it, literally hurting top to toe and walking like @Keeks after ive just dry bummed her


----------



## Chelsea

Michael81 said:


> Just wondering what your thoughts are on GN Go Greens powder? Is it something you use?


Not something I use mate as I try to get the gf to wack some veg in most our food but if its something you're lacking its a very good product


----------



## TELBOR

You wish you looked like me you same head pr**k :lol:


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> Fck that my chest is big enough.....any bigger and i'll be on Playboy :lol:


Sad case of body dysmorphia :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Such savage doms today its unreal, I feel how @R0BLET looks........like ive never trained before!!
> 
> Doms in legs are worse and hurt literally every step, glutes kill and now my chest is sore and triceps are cramping when I lean on my hand and just hurt in general!! Basically im fcked!!
> 
> This is what happened last night:
> 
> *Incline Bench:*
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> 130kg x 6 - not too bad for 3 weeks off - might have been 4 weeks for chest actually.
> 
> *Flat Dumbell Press as the bench was busy:*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 45kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> *Machine Flye's:*
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> *Machine Dips - Tricep Movement not chest:*
> 
> Only had 90kg on there but form was super slow and strict otherwise I find its just momentum and I lose the contraction at the bottom:
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps
> 
> Over to rope pull downs on on 8 plates for 3 sets of 12 but the form was super slow and at the bottom full contraction then turning my wrists out as far as they can go......all I can say is OH MY LORD the doms those 2 exercises have produced are ridiculous, couldn't even do any more tri's as they had doms already actually in the gym!!
> 
> Awesome session but im paying for it, literally hurting top to toe and walking like @Keeks after ive just dry bummed her


Snap! After tonight's brutal leg session, I left the gym looking and feeling like I'd suffered some serious bottom abuse, and not in a good way! :crying: :tongue:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

What's that aminogo product like taste wise, have tried a few intras, some taste quite nice...xtend was quite nice but so pricey, whereas others seems to taste like battery acid as the bcaa wasn't masked enough?


----------



## Dan94

danMUNDY said:


> What's that aminogo product like taste wise, have tried a few intras, some taste quite nice...xtend was quite nice but so pricey, whereas others seems to taste like battery acid as the bcaa wasn't masked enough?


At first it tastes a bit weird.. But after a few sessions you get used to it and it's quite refreshing really

I think the only flavour is cherry blast atm


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Dan94 said:


> At first it tastes a bit weird.. But after a few sessions you get used to it and it's quite refreshing really
> 
> I think the only flavour is cherry blast atm


Cool, might check it out when my current one runs out


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You wish you looked like me you same head pr**k :lol:


 :lol: I do not wish too look like a white Mo Farah



musclemate said:


> Sad case of body dysmorphia :tongue:


I agree.....its far bigger than whats on Playboy 



Keeks said:


> Snap! After tonight's brutal leg session, I left the gym looking and feeling like I'd suffered some serious bottom abuse, and not in a good way! :crying: :tongue:


I don't know of any bottom abuse that isn't in a good way 



danMUNDY said:


> What's that aminogo product like taste wise, have tried a few intras, some taste quite nice...xtend was quite nice but so pricey, whereas others seems to taste like battery acid as the bcaa wasn't masked enough?


Its really nice to be fair mate, I thought it was going to be a lot sweeter which isn't what I like but its actually quite mild on that front and like Dan said, actually quite refreshing. I cant see it being something I will ever tire of taking because its much nicer than just plain water.


----------



## Chelsea

So another quick update, Wednesday is my usual rest day so had it off with no training, thought id be less sore this morning.....thought WRONG!! Im even worse, my chest is sore to the touch as are my quads still and my triceps feel like ive been stabbed in them!

I am only going to be worse after tonights back session!


----------



## Michael81

Chelsea said:


> So another quick update, Wednesday is my usual rest day so had it off with no training, thought id be less sore this morning.....thought WRONG!! Im even worse, my chest is sore to the touch as are my quads still and my triceps feel like ive been stabbed in them!
> 
> I am only going to be worse after tonights back session!


Great isn't it!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I don't know of any bottom abuse that isn't in a good way


Gym based bottom abuse, not good, other bottom abuse, not too bad I guess. :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> So another quick update, Wednesday is my usual rest day so had it off with no training, thought id be less sore this morning.....thought WRONG!! Im even worse, my chest is sore to the touch as are my quads still and my triceps feel like ive been stabbed in them!
> 
> I am only going to be worse after tonights back session!


but you've still got your tan ? Right?


----------



## Chelsea

Michael81 said:


> Great isn't it!! :thumb:


Bout as good as a kick in the nuts :lol:



Keeks said:


> Gym based bottom abuse, not good, other bottom abuse, not too bad I guess. :whistling:


Hmmm maybe I should sample both to make an informed decision 



sxbarnes said:


> but you've still got your tan ? Right?


OOooooooh yea!! MT2 turned up to day as well so its here to stay


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Bout as good as a kick in the nuts :lol:
> 
> Hmmm maybe I should sample both to make an informed decision
> 
> OOooooooh yea!! MT2 turned up to day as well so its here to stay


So you want to sample lunges & stuff to see if that would beat a bumming? Umm, little bit disappointed. :thumbdown:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> So you want to sample lunges & stuff to see if that would beat a bumming? Umm, little bit disappointed. :thumbdown:


I think ive got enough doms right now for i'll go straight for the bumming......on a strictly giving basis


----------



## Chelsea

Oh and finally did a cruise shot of NP Test E last night, 1ml should keep me going, zero pip today which is sexual


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I think ive got enough doms right now for i'll go straight for the bumming......on a strictly giving basis


So if you weren't sore, you'd still have to try the gym stuff to decide?! Seriously, what's wrong with you!??!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Oh and finally did a cruise shot of NP Test E last night, 1ml should keep me going, zero pip today which is sexual


Everything is sexual to you PMSL

Wake up - sexual

Go to work - sexual

Shopping - sexual

Fill car up - sexual

Watch midget porn - sexual


----------



## Chelsea

Unpumped and only 2 days training under my belt in 3 weeks rocking an epic tan 

@Keeks prepare yourself for gushing of minge mustard


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Unpumped and only 2 days training under my belt in 3 weeks rocking an epic tan
> 
> @Keeks prepare yourself for gushing of minge mustard
> 
> View attachment 156872


You crossed eyed ?

:lol:

Looking good I suppose


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You crossed eyed ?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Looking good I suppose


Haha definitely not!!

Thanks babe x


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> You crossed eyed ?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Looking good I suppose


Looks like the fat Cnut is squeezing a fart into his school trousers in the changing room of a gay sauna.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Unpumped and only 2 days training under my belt in 3 weeks rocking an epic tan
> 
> @Keeks prepare yourself for gushing of minge mustard
> 
> View attachment 156872


Wit woo


----------



## Chelsea

luther1 said:


> Looks like the fat Cnut is squeezing a fart into his school trousers in the changing room of a gay sauna.


How do you know what the changing rooms of a gay sauna looks like ay? :lol:



Keeks said:


> Wit woo
> 
> View attachment 156880


 :lol: I bet!! :lol: snail trail galore!


----------



## Chelsea

Few pics from tonight after training back so 3 sessions done, probably more horrendous doms tomorrow but here's how things are looking:


----------



## sean 162

Genuinley impressed at the photos White Ron.

Deffinately creasing up at that mug tho :lol:

Xxx


----------



## musclemate

sean 162 said:


> Genuinley impressed at the photos White Ron


I think you need to rethink his nick name bud... More like Latino Ron... No longer pink Ronnie... But not quite brown Ronnie.


----------



## musclemate

Looking good there Phil... Love your back with their low lat attachments. :thumbup1:

Just get a tan bud, you look almost anaemic.


----------



## Keeks

I would

get some moisturiser slapped on all over, help prolong that tan.


----------



## Dan94

Looking good mate :beer:

Tan not bad I suppose


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Genuinley impressed at the photos White Ron.
> 
> Deffinately creasing up at that mug tho :lol:
> 
> Xxx


Hahaha yea right, its a dangerous combo this face with that body 

Cheers though mate.



musclemate said:


> I think you need to rethink his nick name bud... More like Latino Ron... No longer pink Ronnie... But not quite brown Ronnie.


 :lol: I better brush up on my Spanish!



musclemate said:


> Looking good there Phil... Love your back with their low lat attachments. :thumbup1:
> 
> Just get a tan bud, you look almost anaemic.


 :lol: Back seems to have come on leaps and bounds since I joined this gym a year ago so cant wait to see what its like come stage time.

I'll crack on with a few sunbeds and a few 10mg shots of MT2 yea?



Keeks said:


> I would
> 
> get some moisturiser slapped on all over, help prolong that tan.


  I think I really need it.....don't want me drying out and peeling......would baby oil help? :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha yea right, its a dangerous combo this face with that body
> 
> Cheers though mate.
> 
> :lol: I better brush up on my Spanish!
> 
> :lol: Back seems to have come on leaps and bounds since I joined this gym a year ago so cant wait to see what its like come stage time.
> 
> I'll crack on with a few sunbeds and a few 10mg shots of MT2 yea?
> 
> I think I really need it.....don't want me drying out and peeling......would baby oil help? :whistling:


Exactly! Yeah baby oil or this...



:lol: :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Exactly! Yeah baby oil or this...
> 
> View attachment 156939
> 
> 
> :lol: :tongue:


Was that created by you wringing out your undies after looking at my pics?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Was that created by you wringing out your undies after looking at my pics?


 :lol: Your pics are keeping me in business, keep em coming big guy!


----------



## musclemate

Keeks said:


> Exactly! Yeah baby oil or this...
> 
> View attachment 156939
> 
> 
> :lol: :tongue:


What the fvck is that gunk @Keeks?


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> :lol: Your pics are keeping me in business, keep em coming big guy!


Full by the end of the day...


----------



## Keeks

musclemate said:


> What the fvck is that gunk @Keeks?


It's meant to be a really good natural skincare product, I've wanted some for a while but think they stock it at H&B now...how am I going to buy it now though with a straight face?! :lol:



sxbarnes said:


> Full by the end of the day...
> 
> View attachment 156941


Nah, need a few more pics yet for a batch that size. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Second meal of the day:

250g meatballs

150g pasta


----------



## Chelsea

Got these to try for my next blast too, looks like a very good product especially come show time in the last couple of weeks


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Got these to try for my next blast too, looks like a very good product especially come show time in the last couple of weeks
> 
> View attachment 157283
> View attachment 157284


Nice!! Should do one with halo too


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Nice!! Should do one with halo too


Hahaha that would be some sort of extreme version! I reckon this would be enough for me haha.


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night:

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 12 

90kg x 20 - horrific

*Leg Extension:*

77kg x 12

84kg x 12

91kg x 15 - rest paused

98kg x 15 - rest paused and a couple half reps.

*Standing Calf Raise:*

10 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

14 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

*Seated Calf Raise:*

30kg x 15

35kg x 15

40kg x 15

45kg x 12

*Back To Leg Extension:*

98kg x 6 then immediate drop sets to

77kg x 12

49kg x 25 - absolutely horrendous.

Didn't hit hacks today as I didn't want to waste the session feeling sick and missing sets so took it slightly easier by missing them out as its only 2nd session back after 3 weeks off. Next session will include either hacks or leg press.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night:
> 
> *Squats:*
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 12
> 
> 90kg x 20 - horrific
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 77kg x 12
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 15 - rest paused
> 
> 98kg x 15 - rest paused and a couple half reps.
> 
> *Standing Calf Raise:*
> 
> 10 plates x 12
> 
> 12 plates x 12
> 
> 14 plates x 12
> 
> 16 plates x 12
> 
> *Seated Calf Raise:*
> 
> 30kg x 15
> 
> 35kg x 15
> 
> 40kg x 15
> 
> 45kg x 12
> 
> *Back To Leg Extension:*
> 
> 98kg x 6 then immediate drop sets to
> 
> 77kg x 12
> 
> 49kg x 25 - absolutely horrendous.
> 
> Didn't hit hacks today as I didn't want to waste the session feeling sick and missing sets so took it slightly easier by missing them out as its only 2nd session back after 3 weeks off. Next session will include either hacks or leg press.


Nothing sexual about that session?

Mentalist going back to leg extensions lol


----------



## Sweat

****,

Those legs caught up with your mahoosive upper body yet?

You pushing 110kg lean yet?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Nothing sexual about that session?
> 
> Mentalist going back to leg extensions lol


Haha not really just pain mate haha. Back to leg extensions was horrific, especially trying to get 25 reps on the end! Hitting legs twice a week now is so much nicer.



Sweat said:


> ****,
> 
> Those legs caught up with your mahoosive upper body yet?
> 
> You pushing 110kg lean yet?


Well im just over 18stone which is about 115kg and top abs are still there and not looking fat in the last pics so cant be doing too bad 

Legs definitely catching up.


----------



## sxbarnes

I find hitting legs twice a week works well. Light and heavy sessions.


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> I find hitting legs twice a week works well. Light and heavy sessions.


Yea mate, or at least splitting the sessions into 2, quads and calves one day then hammies and calves another means you can focus more and get more work done on both rather than having to think that after doing quads "fck I got hammies and calves to do still"


----------



## sxbarnes

Not a fan of the splitting really. Just find the legs respond well after the light sesh 3 days before. Could just be a mental thing though


----------



## Lukehh

how tall are you again phil? 18st, fat phuck.


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Not a fan of the splitting really. Just find the legs respond well after the light sesh 3 days before. Could just be a mental thing though


Fair play mate, each to their own.



Lukehh said:


> how tall are you again phil? 18st, fat phuck.


6ft 1 or 2 mate. I assume fat phuck is street lingo for ridiculous muscle mass right?


----------



## Chelsea

Due another shot of NP Test E tonight just read back and I last did it on Wednesday, I really need to stay on top of this especially on cruising doses.

Also going to start peps tonight, got Ipam and Mod-grf so try to hit that twice or 3 times a day during this cruise.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Due another shot of NP Test E tonight just read back and I last did it on Wednesday, I really need to stay on top of this especially on cruising doses.
> 
> Also going to start peps tonight, got Ipam and Mod-grf so try to hit that twice or 3 times a day during this cruise.


What peps you got mate?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> What peps you got mate?


PurePeptides mate.

You using any? If so what ones?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> PurePeptides mate.
> 
> You using any? If so what ones?


I will be mate, same as you but eds peps.


----------



## biglbs

Peps ....i miss them,might need some more now too,i do love them,especially when piggy backing 2ml Gh!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Peps ....i miss them,might need some more now too,i do love them,especially when piggy backing 2ml Gh!


Junkie


----------



## Chelsea

biglbs said:


> Peps ....i miss them,might need some more now too,i do love them,especially when piggy backing 2ml Gh!


2ml GH? That must be quite a dose


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Junkie


----------



## biglbs

Chelsea said:


> 2ml GH? That must be quite a dose


I like to keep you guessing mate..no i in u !


----------



## Chelsea

Last nights rest day dinner:

30g protein per burger and about 420cals


----------



## Chelsea

Quick pic that I dug out, about 2 and a half years between the pics, on the left I was full cycle of test, deca and dbol, on the right was after a 3 week break from training but I had just done my 3rd session back from holiday:


----------



## Chelsea

Same again from the rear:


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Same again from the rear:
> 
> View attachment 157568


Good progress mate. At least there's no cheesey grin in the back pics


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Good progress mate. At least there's no cheesey grin in the back pics


Cheesy grins are crucial mate 

Thanks though dude, feel like my tan has gone already though haha!


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Cheesy grins are crucial mate
> 
> Thanks though dude, feel like my tan has gone already though haha!


Bigger all over mate. Nice one


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Bigger all over mate. Nice one


Thanks mate, hopefully can make even more improvements now from here till prep time which should be late December.


----------



## sgtsniff

Chelsea said:


> Few pics from tonight after training back so 3 sessions done, probably more horrendous doms tomorrow but here's how things are looking:
> 
> View attachment 156896
> View attachment 156897
> View attachment 156898
> View attachment 156899
> View attachment 156900
> View attachment 156901
> View attachment 156902
> View attachment 156903
> View attachment 156904


Looking Huge lad!

I tried searching through to see what cycle you were running but couldn't find it. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## bigchickenlover

sgtsniff said:


> Looking Huge lad!


Its just good lighting


----------



## Chelsea

sgtsniff said:


> Looking Huge lad!
> 
> I tried searching through to see what cycle you were running but couldn't find it. Can anyone enlighten me?


Cheers mate, im just cruising at the moment on 1ml NP Test E every 7-10 days (when I remember haha), last cycle was:

2ml NP - Rip 200 eod

100mg NP Anavar ed

6iu Hyge post workout.



bigchickenlover said:


> Its just good lighting


And spray tans :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, im just cruising at the moment on 1ml NP Test E every 7-10 days (when I remember haha), last cycle was:
> 
> 2ml NP - Rip 200 eod
> 
> 100mg NP Anavar ed
> 
> 6iu Hyge post workout.
> 
> And spray tans :lol:


Im just waiting for you to grow a beard and join the fad....


----------



## sgtsniff

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, im just cruising at the moment on 1ml NP Test E every 7-10 days (when I remember haha), last cycle was:
> 
> 2ml NP - Rip 200 eod
> 
> 100mg NP Anavar ed
> 
> 6iu Hyge post workout.
> 
> And spray tans :lol:


Yeah the NP products are good. Perhaps I'll give the Tren another chance some day.

Never used GH, you think its worth throwing into my next cycle? < Just to try it more than anything...

Do you only take it on training days? (which im guessing in your case is 5-6 times per week?)


----------



## TELBOR

I see a tan and a smile, fùck all else!

Kidding, back has defo grown!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking ugly cvnt. The back shot, that's why you get your name white Ronnie. Pr1ck. I'm not jealous in the slightest!!!! Seriously!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Im just waiting for you to grow a beard and join the fad....


Hmmm I think my boyish good looks wouldn't suit a beard, you look ancient so I can see why it suits you 



sgtsniff said:


> Yeah the NP products are good. Perhaps I'll give the Tren another chance some day.
> 
> Never used GH, you think its worth throwing into my next cycle? < Just to try it more than anything...
> 
> Do you only take it on training days? (which im guessing in your case is 5-6 times per week?)


Im loving NP mate, I cant knock them, used both Tren E and Ace and both were quality for me so not sure what happened with you?

Gh I really rate mate, I was using just 4iu ed, then I switched to 5iu post workout which was 5 times per week but now im thinking of doing a higher dose but eod as I read something that Pscarb posted and it made sense to me plus it means less jabbing 



R0BLET said:


> I see a tan and a smile, fùck all else!
> 
> Kidding, back has defo grown!!


 :lol: tan and smile are crucial to the look  cheers mate x



Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking ugly cvnt. The back shot, that's why you get your name white Ronnie. Pr1ck. I'm not jealous in the slightest!!!! Seriously!!!!


 :lol: it cast a shadow over Surrey when I hit that shot


----------



## Chelsea

Did my cruise shot of NP Test E on Friday so that's all sorted, 2 days late though as usual haha.


----------



## Chelsea

Shot of the wheels after legs tonight:


----------



## sxbarnes

They're growing boy!


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> They're growing boy!


Cheers mate, hoping they catch up asap, they got a battering tonight:

12 reps on 100kg

4 reps on 180kg

12 reps 140kg

20 reps 100kg

Then on to deep leg press and extensions.


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, hoping they catch up asap, they got a battering tonight:
> 
> 12 reps on 100kg
> 
> 4 reps on 180kg
> 
> 12 reps 140kg
> 
> 20 reps 100kg
> 
> Then on to deep leg press and extensions.


Good sh1t mate. Looks like you're enjoying legs now


----------



## big_jim_87

Where has your hamstring gone?


----------



## Suprakill4

Definite progress mate! Outter quads sticking right out!!


----------



## sean 162

big_jim_87 said:


> Where has your hamstring gone?


Jim beat me to it :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Where has your hamstring gone?


I was struggling to pose even with that shot but even so hammies are behind and I know it! Hitting them hard and think I will have to smash them twice a week to get some more size on them because they can lift some really good weight but doesn't seem to translate into size!? Tips?



Suprakill4 said:


> Definite progress mate! Outter quads sticking right out!!


Thanks mate, as said to Jim though, I really need more hammies, straight leg deads me thinks.



sean 162 said:


> Jim beat me to it :lol:


I'll just beat you in a minute..... :2guns: haha!


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> I was struggling to pose even with that shot but even so hammies are behind and I know it! Hitting them hard and think I will have to smash them twice a week to get some more size on them because they can lift some really good weight but doesn't seem to translate into size!? Tips?
> 
> Thanks mate, as said to Jim though, I really need more hammies, straight leg deads me thinks.
> 
> I'll just beat you in a minute..... :2guns: haha!


Lol

All I do is lying curls and very high single leg press for ham glut insertion focus.

I think a good way to hit em and iv done this in the past is

Squat deep, leg press deep, curls

Deadlift, rest of back work then curls so they hit twice a week.

Or I also like periods of Hams 1st

So all the curls and high deep leg press then extensions and rest of quads.


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol
> 
> All I do is lying curls and very high single leg press for ham glut insertion focus.
> 
> I think a good way to hit em and iv done this in the past is
> 
> Squat deep, leg press deep, curls
> 
> Deadlift, rest of back work then curls so they hit twice a week.
> 
> Or I also like periods of Hams 1st
> 
> So all the curls and high deep leg press then extensions and rest of quads.


Nice one mate, squatting I have been going to parallel to focus more on quads although as my usual form is deep sometimes I tend to go a little lower but I suppose I can go ar$e to grass again.

Did try hammies first for a little while but saw little from it tbh, i'll raise my feet up on leg press as at the moment its kinda bottom middle, definitely get them done twice a week.

What do you go for in terms of reps and weight for them or is it always different?


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Nice one mate, squatting I have been going to parallel to focus more on quads although as my usual form is deep sometimes I tend to go a little lower but I suppose I can go ar$e to grass again.
> 
> Did try hammies first for a little while but saw little from it tbh, i'll raise my feet up on leg press as at the moment its kinda bottom middle, definitely get them done twice a week.
> 
> What do you go for in terms of reps and weight for them or is it always different?


The little w4nker hardly trains them and look at his fcuming hams. Pr1ck lol.


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol
> 
> All I do is lying curls and very high single leg press for ham glut insertion focus.
> 
> I think a good way to hit em and iv done this in the past is
> 
> Squat deep, leg press deep, curls
> 
> Deadlift, rest of back work then curls so they hit twice a week.
> 
> Or I also like periods of Hams 1st
> 
> So all the curls and high deep leg press then extensions and rest of quads.


Keep in mind those 300 kg deads would of put some serious dense muscle on the

Though


----------



## big_jim_87

I mix up my rep range a lot mate

Always go by feel for my self...


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> The little w4nker hardly trains them and look at his fcuming hams. Pr1ck lol.


Haha! Little being the important word 



bail said:


> Keep in mind those 300 kg deads would of put some serious dense muscle on the
> 
> Though


True, I better start deading again!



big_jim_87 said:


> I mix up my rep range a lot mate
> 
> Always go by feel for my self...


Fair shout, I might try 1 day heavy 1 days more reps.


----------



## big_jim_87

I tend to pump some blood in em with higher reps then heavier weights then pump em again.

Safe and effective way to hit hams


----------



## Chelsea

Not gonna lie I just smashed this down


----------



## Chelsea

Leg doms are really kicking in today coz of this on Tuesday:

*Squats:*

70kg x 15

100kg x 12

140kg x 12

180kg x 4

100kg x 20 - not cool! Was dripping after this set.

*Leg Press:*

Full deep reps with knees right to my chest:

150kg x 15

200kg x 15

250kg x 12 - not loads of weight but after squats and getting that depth whilst getting constant reps was tough, didn't just wanna push a load of weight for half reps.

*Leg Extension:*

77kg x 12

84kg x 12

105kg x 15 - res pause

119kg x 12 - full stack, half reps on the last couple.

*Standing Calves:*

13 plates x 12

15 plates x 12

17 plates x 12

19 plates x 12 - few half reps.

*Seated Calf raises:*

40kg x 15

45kg x 15

50kg x 15

55kg x 12

Done! As I said, doms are coming out now which is lovely but it feels good to be squatting again and the 20 rep challenges on the end are far from nice but give the intensity needed to grow.


----------



## Suprakill4

Hamstrings trained separate day?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Hamstrings trained separate day?


Haha...yes mate, hammies actually have doms too due to deep squats and very deep leg press.


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea the high rep dropset is brill! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Yea the high rep dropset is brill! :thumbup1:


Brill....but in a horrendous kind of way!


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Brill....but in a horrendous kind of way!


Must be my sadistic nature


----------



## Chelsea

Busy weekend but some really good sessions in still cracking out 12 reps on 45kg dumbells for shoulders after doing 12 on 40's, did arms on Saturday as well, stuck to the pyramid method of 10, 8, 6 reps increasing the weight each time.

Doms in both bi's and tri's now and the guy that trained with me said his were fcked so it must have been a tough session as he's been at the gym longer than me.

My back had doms right through till Sunday night as well so generally still getting fcked up in the gym and really pushing myself, been trying to really think about what I am doing in the gym set by set and question whether im pushing myself enough to elicit growth which I find is really helping as it makes you put the weight up or get those extra 2 or 3 reps when usually you would sack it off.

Legs tonight which should be fun in this heat! For the northerners out there (aka special needs people with dodgy accents) its about 21 degrees and bright blue sky down south 

Jabbed 1ml Neuro Pharma Test E last night so generally getting 1ml every 10 days, getting some more Hyge this week as im down to my last 2 or 3 vials, need to remember to keep taking that too!

All in all its going well, weights are the same or increasing and im really pushing things even on a cruise, just cant wait to get on a blast again!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

What have you got planned for your blast mate?


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:
 

> What have you got planned for your blast mate?


Im actually going to enlist a coach mate so im gonna see what he thinks first if we do go ahead with it but that a side I was thinking of doing maybe an old school Test, Deca and Dbol cycle to give myself a bit of a rest from Tren, so it would look something like this:

NP - Test 400

NP - Deca (maybe front loaded with NPP for first 3 weeks)

Blue Heart Dbols

Back to the old school


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Im actually going to enlist a coach mate so im gonna see what he thinks first if we do go ahead with it but that a side I was thinking of doing maybe an old school Test, Deca and Dbol cycle to give myself a bit of a rest from Tren, so it would look something like this:
> 
> NP - Test 400
> 
> NP - Deca (maybe front loaded with NPP for first 3 weeks)
> 
> Blue Heart Dbols
> 
> Back to the old school


Ah the ol' classic!


----------



## Chelsea

So the worst news ever is that I pulled my back on back squats on Monday and as a result couldn't walk.

Day off work and a couple of Valium seemed to loosen thing up but it's still sore.

Hoping to train tomorrow but we shall see, meant a whole leg session was wasted and I need every one of them. Also feels like I had long enough off on holiday and now I'm missing more sessions and therefore chances to grow!

Tomorrow better be a better day!


----------



## sxbarnes

Am sure @Keeks can sort it. Recover well mate


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> So the worst news ever is that I pulled my back on back squats on Monday and as a result couldn't walk.
> 
> Day off work and a couple of Valium seemed to loosen thing up but it's still sore.
> 
> Hoping to train tomorrow but we shall see, meant a whole leg session was wasted and I need every one of them. Also feels like I had long enough off on holiday and now I'm missing more sessions and therefore chances to grow!
> 
> Tomorrow better be a better day!


Sorry to hear that mate. Get yourself booked in for a massage ASAP.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> So the worst news ever is that I pulled my back on back squats on Monday and as a result couldn't walk.
> 
> Day off work and a couple of Valium seemed to loosen thing up but it's still sore.
> 
> Hoping to train tomorrow but we shall see, meant a whole leg session was wasted and I need every one of them. Also feels like I had long enough off on holiday and now I'm missing more sessions and therefore chances to grow!
> 
> Tomorrow better be a better day!


That's not good mate! Get some proper pain killers though.


----------



## Keeks

Massage!!!! Loads of oil, loosens things up nicely. 

Hope you feel better anyway.


----------



## Lukehh

:thumbdown:

what happened did your back arch or something?! get well soon mate.


----------



## C.Hill

That's what you get for ego lifting! 

Hope everything's on the mend mate!


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Am sure @Keeks can sort it. Recover well mate


She better do!!



musclemate said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Get yourself booked in for a massage ASAP.


Yea, I can get referred on my private health care, doc said she was happy to so I may do that as the excess is only £50 and company pays the other £150.



R0BLET said:


> That's not good mate! Get some proper pain killers though.


2 x Valium mate......slept till 1pm the next day!! 



Keeks said:


> Massage!!!! Loads of oil, loosens things up nicely.
> 
> Hope you feel better anyway.


You better be on your way..... 



Lukehh said:


> :thumbdown:
> 
> what happened did your back arch or something?! get well soon mate.


Should be in gym tonight mate but a very limited session thank god.



C.Hill said:


> That's what you get for ego lifting!
> 
> Hope everything's on the mend mate!


Hahahahaha you cnut! Yea so much better mate, no painkillers today and almost no pain.

In gym tonight for a light session to finish legs off, obviously all machine work otherwise I will be full blown Christopher Reeves!!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yea, I can get referred on my private health care, doc said she was happy to so I may do that as the excess is only £50 and company pays the other £150.
> 
> You better be on your way.....


You know what I'm going to say.....acupuncture! If you can get some sessions in, will do you loads of good.

Also please note, I'm not a practising masseuse so therefore cannot be sued for my somewhat over friendly massage technique.....just saying.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You know what I'm going to say.....acupuncture! If you can get some sessions in, will do you loads of good.
> 
> Also please note, I'm not a practising masseuse so therefore cannot be sued for my somewhat over friendly massage technique.....just saying.


The only reason you would have acupuncture is to allow you to have more pricks inside you :lol: I better administer the treatment next time 

I prefer the more friendly approach when im being massaged, if it starts getting anything other than a back rub and a reach around then I wont be happy!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> The only reason you would have acupuncture is to allow you to have more pricks inside you :lol: I better administer the treatment next time
> 
> I prefer the more friendly approach when im being massaged, if it starts getting anything other than a back rub and a reach around then I wont be happy!


 mg: Oi, cheeky! I'll let you off though if you administer well.

:confused1: I'm confused. You won't be happy unless it is purely a back rub? Well where's the fun in that?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: Oi, cheeky! I'll let you off though if you administer well.
> 
> :confused1: I'm confused. You won't be happy unless it is purely a back rub? Well where's the fun in that?


AND A REACH AROUND!!!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> AND A REACH AROUND!!!


That's ok then but if I can actually reach around that is! Midget arms remember!! :tongue:


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk sake. It was bad enough coming in here off cycle. On cycle I'm gonna have to masturbate furiously now, all this sexualness. Fcuk.


----------



## zak1990

Lol


----------



## Chelsea

Attempting legs tonight after my back injury, going to be wearing a belt for every exercise just in case and make sure that I keep everything lightish so no stupid sets even though I was only doing 120kg on the hack when I did it which is far from stupid but hey ho.

Pretty much enlisted a coach now so I should have some new input into my training and a few tweaks with diet and training and possibly gear use too which im excited about. Wont be saying too much yet as it hasn't been finalised yet.

Did some full length pics the other day which I will post but they still clearly show a disparity from top and bottom although legs have grown they still need to catch right up especially hammies, straight leg deads will be added which should help things along and most likely 2 full leg sessions a week but we shall see.


----------



## Suprakill4

And dc.


----------



## Chelsea

Pics from last week to get a full body picture, quads have come up but not enough and hammies still lacking but legs twice a week from now should help change this:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Pics from last week to get a full body picture, quads have come up but not enough and hammies still lacking but legs twice a week from now should help change this:
> 
> View attachment 158527
> View attachment 158528
> View attachment 158529
> View attachment 158530
> View attachment 158531


Looking huge mate!

Still ugly


----------



## Suprakill4

One hell of a productive year. It is a shame about calves hams and quads but ya can bring them up for sure. Hopefully new coach have some good ideas to try?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Looking huge mate!
> 
> Still ugly


 :lol: hahahaha! Thanks mate....I think!



Suprakill4 said:


> One hell of a productive year. It is a shame about calves hams and quads but ya can bring them up for sure. Hopefully new coach have some good ideas to try?


Cheers mate, yea although calves have nice shape and are visible they still need more size but then again who's don't?

Looks like I should be training them twice a week from now on and definitely incorporating some straight leg deads but I haven't got the plan through yet as its only been a day or 2, excited though.


----------



## Chelsea

Some of my food this week has been pretty nice:


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Some of my food this week has been pretty nice:
> 
> View attachment 158719
> View attachment 158721
> View attachment 158722
> View attachment 158723
> View attachment 158724


 :drool:


----------



## Chelsea

Taking it easy again with my back last night as it still seems to be very tight at night especially when ive been sleeping for a while on my back it feels like I need to just lie in bed with my knees up to loosen it up.

*Bent Over Rows:*

70kg x 15

100kg x 15

*Hammer Strength Underhand Row:*

40kg x 12

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

*Hammer Strength Over Hand Low Row:*

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 15 

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

77kg x 12

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

*Overhead Machine Pullovers (Dorian machine):*

45kg x 12

55kg x 12

75kg x 12

Nice session, nothing too crazy weight wise as I don't want to do anymore damage especially as I mentioned above because its tight at night.

Hoping next week will be a full normal session back for legs as well.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Some of my food this week has been pretty nice:
> 
> View attachment 158719
> View attachment 158721
> View attachment 158722
> View attachment 158723
> View attachment 158724


What is in the first, fourth and fifth picture? (The cheese/burgers) is pretty self explanatory haha


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> What is in the first, fourth and fifth picture? (The cheese/burgers) is pretty self explanatory haha


First is 2 chicken breasts in a cheese and basil sauce with potatoes and green beans.

Fourth and fifth are meatballs and ketchup with rice


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> First is 2 chicken breasts in a cheese and basil sauce with potatoes and green beans.
> 
> Fourth and fifth are meatballs and ketchup with rice


Looks banging!


----------



## Adz

Strong food work there fella :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> Looks banging!


It was mate!



Adz said:


> Strong food work there fella :thumbup1:


Haha cheers mate, was a good week with plenty of red meat


----------



## Chelsea

So..... More growth is in, as is my cycle too


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> So..... More growth is in, as is my cycle too
> 
> View attachment 158896
> View attachment 158897
> View attachment 158898


Lovely jubbly! Gone with the mast then I see


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Lovely jubbly! Gone with the mast then I see


Certainly did mate, jabbed 3ml last night:

2ml Neuro Pharma - Test E

1ml Neuro Pharma - Mast E

4iu Hygetropin

This morning:

50mg - Pharma - Proviron

25mg - Pharma - Aromasin

Actually excited


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Certainly did mate, jabbed 3ml last night:
> 
> 2ml Neuro Pharma - Test E
> 
> 1ml Neuro Pharma - Mast E
> 
> 4iu Hygetropin
> 
> This morning:
> 
> 50mg - Pharma - Proviron
> 
> 25mg - Pharma - Aromasin
> 
> Actually excited


It looks a winner mate! Any reason for the Proviron given you're on mast?

What doses will you go up to on this blast?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> It looks a winner mate! Any reason for the Proviron given you're on mast?
> 
> What doses will you go up to on this blast?


I really like Proviron mate, it has loads of benefits, don't really use it for the Anti E side of things but things like how well it bonds to the SHBG which allows more free test into your system to bond to the androgen receptor.

Doses im currently going over mate and planning when to jab.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I really like Proviron mate, it has loads of benefits, don't really use it for the Anti E side of things but things like how well it bonds to the SHBG which allows more free test into your system to bond to the androgen receptor.


I thought you would say that, I've been reading the William Llewellyn book recently


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I thought you would say that, I've been reading the William Llewellyn book recently


It good? Haven't read any yet, downloaded it and was going to print it out until I realised I would have to slaughter a forest to do so!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> It good? Haven't read any yet, downloaded it and was going to print it out until I realised I would have to slaughter a forest to do so!!


Very interesting mate!

Haha, read it on the iPad


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Very interesting mate!
> 
> Haha, read it on the iPad


On my non existent iPad you cnut! Thinking about buying the new one when its out at the end of this year to be fair, would be nice to have it as the laptop is a good but having it on your lap is long!


----------



## Chelsea

Meal 2 today:

200g cooked crispy chicken

185g cooked rice

Ketchup to be added


----------



## sean 162

Ol del paso crispy chicken?


----------



## Goodfella

sean 162 said:


> Ol del paso crispy chicken?


Love that stuff, pretty heavy on carbs tho from memory???


----------



## sean 162

Goodfella said:


> Love that stuff, pretty heavy on carbs tho from memory???


Yeh been avoiding it atm but once on cruise gna enjoy that stuff!


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Ol del paso crispy chicken?


That's the one mate, banging stuff.



Goodfella said:


> Love that stuff, pretty heavy on carbs tho from memory???


Only 56g carbs with very little sugar, spread over 1kg chicken is perfect for me.


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> That's the one mate, banging stuff.
> 
> Only 56g carbs with very little sugar, spread over 1kg chicken is perfect for me.


Maybe its because I use the entire pack on one portion of chicken :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> On my non existent iPad you cnut! Thinking about buying the new one when its out at the end of this year to be fair, would be nice to have it as the laptop is a good but having it on your lap is long!


Oh lol

Tbh I don't really use it, kids use it more!

Worth it for general browsing and ebooks though mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Maybe its because I use the entire pack on one portion of chicken :lol:


 That could well be your issue! How on earth do you eat it like that, must be an inch of seasoning before you hit the chicken :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Oh lol
> 
> *Tbh I don't really use it, kids use it more*!
> 
> Worth it for general browsing and ebooks though mate.


 Alright Jimmy!


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> That could well be your issue! How on earth do you eat it like that, must be an inch of seasoning before you hit the chicken :lol:


Tastes gooooooood tho haha, with some salsa aswell!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Tastes gooooooood tho haha, with some salsa aswell!!!


That the healthy option? :lol:


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> That the healthy option? :lol:


Too right haha

Like the look of the cycle mate 

Gona try out some Neuro Pharma myself gets top reviews my area!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> That could well be your issue! How on earth do you eat it like that, must be an inch of seasoning before you hit the chicken :lol:
> 
> Alright Jimmy!
> 
> View attachment 158945


Looking well mate, new glasses?


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Too right haha
> 
> Like the look of the cycle mate
> 
> Gona try out some Neuro Pharma myself gets top reviews my area!


Yea mate, never used Mast on a blast so will be interesting to see. I really rate NP, the last cycle I did was brilliant and everything seems to be exactly what it should be plus no pip apart from a slight bit with the Rip but that's to be expected and is bearable. Right up there with Wildcat for me and ive use a lot of that haha.



R0BLET said:


> Looking well mate, new glasses?


Yea you like them? Showing off my GH fingers too


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, never used Mast on a blast so will be interesting to see. I really rate NP, the last cycle I did was brilliant and everything seems to be exactly what it should be plus no pip apart from a slight bit with the Rip but that's to be expected and is bearable. Right up there with Wildcat for me and ive use a lot of that haha.


Need to try Mast myself seems a underrated compound!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, never used Mast on a blast so will be interesting to see. I really rate NP, the last cycle I did was brilliant and everything seems to be exactly what it should be plus no pip apart from a slight bit with the Rip but that's to be expected and is bearable. Right up there with Wildcat for me and ive use a lot of that haha.
> 
> Yea you like them? Showing off my GH fingers too


You'll love the mast mate, best be doing at least 3ml a week of that stuff!

PMSL, seems bunk with the wrinkly skin


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Need to try Mast myself seems a underrated compound!


Mate I love the stuff, Test and Mast cycle was best I had done tbh. Felt my "biggest" too - including the penis as its 24/7 rape mode on it


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> Mate I love the stuff, Test and Mast cycle was best I had done tbh. Felt my "biggest" too - including the penis as its 24/7 rape mode on it


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Mate I love the stuff, Test and Mast cycle was best I had done tbh. Felt my "biggest" too - including the penis as its 24/7 rape mode on it


*Orders 100ml Mast* :lol:

Sounds quality mate, can't argue with them kind of gains haha :thumb:

What was strength like?


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> *Orders 100ml Mast* :lol:
> 
> Sounds quality mate, can't argue with them kind of gains haha :thumb:
> 
> What was strength like?


Lol

Very good tbh mate. PB on squats and DB bench on that cycle


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Mate I love the stuff, Test and Mast cycle was best I had done tbh. Felt my "biggest" too - including the penis as its *24/7 rape mode *on it


Many a young boy must have suffered then!



Goodfella said:


> *Orders 100ml Mast* :lol:
> 
> Sounds quality mate, can't argue with them kind of gains haha :thumb:
> 
> What was strength like?


Well if its Rob we are talking about he prob went from benching 40kg to 80kg on the flat :lol:


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> So..... More growth is in, as is my cycle too
> 
> View attachment 158896
> View attachment 158897
> View attachment 158898


You sticking to 3 ml a week mate or doing 2 jab days?

May I ask with your blast and cruising... do you have any intension in coming off or just come off when your ready?

I've been doing it for 9 months and I know I'll go back on! So for the sake of it I'd rather cruise the time a power pct takes and time off! How long have u been blast and cruising? (just trying to ideas of people's times on but u don't have to answer)

1. pct med have sides

2. It's cheaper

3. On a pharma test I can't see to many sides if kept to a proper trt dose.


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Very good tbh mate. PB on squats and DB bench on that cycle


Upto 15 kg dbs!


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> You sticking to 3 ml a week mate or doing 2 jab days?
> 
> May I ask with your blast and cruising... do you have any intension in coming off or just come off when your ready?
> 
> I've been doing it for 9 months and I know I'll go back on! So for the sake of it I'd rather cruise the time a power pct takes and time off! How long have u been blast and cruising? (just trying to ideas of people's times on but u don't have to answer)
> 
> 1. pct med have sides
> 
> 2. It's cheaper
> 
> 3. On a pharma test I can't see to many sides if kept to a proper trt dose.


Was gonna do 2 jab days mate possibly 3 if I want to be a proper junkie 

To be honest I was only thinking of coming off once I have competed and achieved what I want to achieve. The problem I have with PCT is that unless you are going to have 6 months + off then I see no point in using a load of pct meds then going back on 10 weeks later when you may or may not have recovered (chances are you haven't), so i'll stay on till then mate.



sean 162 said:


> Upto 15 kg dbs!


He can lift that heavy? :lol:


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Was gonna do 2 jab days mate possibly 3 if I want to be a proper junkie
> 
> To be honest I was only thinking of coming off once I have competed and achieved what I want to achieve. The problem I have with PCT is that unless you are going to have 6 months + off then I see no point in using a load of pct meds then going back on 10 weeks later when you may or may not have recovered (chances are you haven't), so i'll stay on till then mate.
> 
> He can lift that heavy? :lol:


Haha!

Yeah really do agree with you mate!

Recovery is weird as some people recover fine within a power pct! Have u come off since the times u have competed? Do u use HCG?


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> Haha!
> 
> Yeah really do agree with you mate!
> 
> Recovery is weird as some people recover fine within a power pct! Have u come off since the times u have competed? Do u use HCG?


Haven't come off mate no, and if im honest I haven't used hcg in a long time, maybe I shall bang some in now you've mentioned it 

Im sure power PCT works but its letting your body have the time afterwards to full recover and lets face it, hardly any of us actually get bloods done so how the fck do we know when we are recovered anyway haha.


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Haven't come off mate no, and if im honest I haven't used hcg in a long time, maybe I shall bang some in now you've mentioned it
> 
> Im sure power PCT works but its letting your body have the time afterwards to full recover and lets face it, hardly any of us actually get bloods done so how the fck do we know when we are recovered anyway haha.


I haven't but fancying a course just to let the nuts no I will need them some time!

And also agree power pct is 6 weeks plus I'd want 5-6 months off after that! And any less I feel no point and a waste of money!

I think for now I will gave 1 extended cruise time a year to put less stress on the body!


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> I haven't but fancying a course just to let the nuts no I will need them some time!
> 
> And also agree power pct is 6 weeks plus I'd want 5-6 months off after that! And any less I feel no point and a waste of money!
> 
> I think for now I will gave 1 extended cruise time a year to put less stress on the body!


Sounds like a plan to me mate. When you feel you could have some proper time off then do it.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Many a young boy must have suffered then!
> 
> Well if its Rob we are talking about he prob went from benching 40kg to 80kg on the flat :lol:


Your mum suffered too 

PMSL, I wish!



sean 162 said:


> Upto 15 kg dbs!


Wow wow wow!! That's just silly mate, stick to pinks but rep out on them


----------



## Chelsea

So, not a single bit of PIP from the 2ml Test E and 1ml Mast E which is nice  still need to man up and jab quads, would be such an easier jab rather than reaching round to glutes which is a right pain.

Been in touch with the new coach so should be switching training and diet around a bit but im sure we will bounce ideas off each other before its set in stone.

Trained legs last night, took it a little easy coz my back is still getting tight at night when I have been lying straight for too long so gonna get referred on my healthcare to have it looked at.

*Legs:*

*Hack Squats:* took it easy as this is what I pulled my back on - also form was kept to super slow reps to avoid any problems.

25kg x 15

45kg x 15

55kg x 15

80kg x 15

*Leg Press:*

150kg x 15

200kg x 15

250kg x 15

300kg x 12

350kg x 7

*Leg Extension:* - super slow form on the positive and negative as I find a fast positive just means a lack of control on this exercise, the slow positive makes you feel every muscle in the quads which is horrendous but really fcking good.

70kg x 12

77kg x 12

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

98kg x 12 - last couple half reps.

105kg x 12 - last 4-5 half reps.

*Standing Calf Raises:* - I aim to get higher reps on these as they are predominantly slow twitch muscle fibres especially the soleus, so if I cant get 15 clean reps I adjust the weight accordingly:

12 plates x 15 reps

13 plates x 15 reps

14 plates x 15 reps - last few not full reps.

13 plates x 15 - again last few failing

12 plates x 15 reps.

*Seated Calf Raise:*

25kg x 15

35kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

Legs are sore already today, not crazy weights lifter but the super slow form both positive and negative really smashed them so im pleased as I want to keep hitting them well.


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> So, not a single bit of PIP from the 2ml Test E and 1ml Mast E which is nice  still need to man up and jab quads, would be such an easier jab rather than reaching round to glutes which is a right pain.
> 
> Been in touch with the new coach so should be switching training and diet around a bit but im sure we will bounce ideas off each other before its set in stone.
> 
> Trained legs last night, took it a little easy coz my back is still getting tight at night when I have been lying straight for too long so gonna get referred on my healthcare to have it looked at.
> 
> *Legs:*
> 
> *Hack Squats:* took it easy as this is what I pulled my back on - also form was kept to super slow reps to avoid any problems.
> 
> 25kg x 15
> 
> 45kg x 15
> 
> 55kg x 15
> 
> 80kg x 15
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 150kg x 15
> 
> 200kg x 15
> 
> 250kg x 15
> 
> 300kg x 12
> 
> 350kg x 7
> 
> *Leg Extension:* - super slow form on the positive and negative as I find a fast positive just means a lack of control on this exercise, the slow positive makes you feel every muscle in the quads which is horrendous but really fcking good.
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 77kg x 12
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 98kg x 12 - last couple half reps.
> 
> 105kg x 12 - last 4-5 half reps.
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises:* - I aim to get higher reps on these as they are predominantly slow twitch muscle fibres especially the soleus, so if I cant get 15 clean reps I adjust the weight accordingly:
> 
> 12 plates x 15 reps
> 
> 13 plates x 15 reps
> 
> 14 plates x 15 reps - last few not full reps.
> 
> 13 plates x 15 - again last few failing
> 
> 12 plates x 15 reps.
> 
> *Seated Calf Raise:*
> 
> 25kg x 15
> 
> 35kg x 15
> 
> 40kg x 15
> 
> 40kg x 15
> 
> Legs are sore already today, not crazy weights lifter but the super slow form both positive and negative really smashed them so im pleased as I want to keep hitting them well.


Higher reps on calves are a b4stard arent they 

You ever try altering feet position on leg extension? I try and alternate between toes pointing to ceiling and pointing straight out to shift emphasis! Proper burns haha


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Higher reps on calves are a b4stard arent they
> 
> You ever try altering feet position on leg extension? I try and alternate between toes pointing to ceiling and pointing straight out to shift emphasis! Proper burns haha


Horrendous mate, sore already today, thing that's good about them though is that due to the lighter weight being used you really have no excuse for anything apart from perfect form, so the contraction is unreal.


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Horrendous mate, sore already today, thing that's good about them though is that due to the lighter weight being used you really have no excuse for anything apart from perfect form, so the contraction is unreal.


I glad you mentioned about the pansy sorry i mean (lighter) weights being used..


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Horrendous mate, sore already today, thing that's good about them though is that due to the lighter weight being used you really have no excuse for anything apart from perfect form, so the contraction is unreal.


Best way mate, slow negatives, then I add partials with isometric holds, fcuking torture :lol: makes veiny as haha

Sorry if already stated but whats show plans? 2015?

Great read this mate, be good to see how you get on with mast!!


----------



## sean 162

I think its pretty obvious phil will be doing either arnold classic or the olympia in 2015. He mentioned via pm that hes going to use Arnold as a tester and to obviously qualify. So should be a decent yr...

Ive already hand painted my Goo white Ronnie flag.

In all seriousness. Sort it out mate we wna see u bk on stage! Stop neglecting those hammies and get cracking !!!

Ur gna tear me to shreds in some form or another through a keyboard now... I can see it coming 

P.s I AM GENUINLY CONCERNED. For those poor Hamster in your cheeks .


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> I glad you mentioned about the pansy sorry i mean (lighter) weights being used..


 :lol: its ok son, keep making jokes, you wait until this gear kicks in and I lift the whole gym!



Goodfella said:


> Best way mate, slow negatives, then I add partials with isometric holds, fcuking torture :lol: makes veiny as haha
> 
> Sorry if already stated but whats show plans? 2015?
> 
> Great read this mate, be good to see how you get on with mast!!


Definitely mate, negatives are often overlooked and are arguable the most crucial part.

Plans for show was Portsmouth in April but not sure yet mate, all depends how legs respond to new training.

Yea will be an interesting one mate, never used it before in a bulk so will be interesting to see myself  glad to know its a good read too :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> I think its pretty obvious phil will be doing either arnold classic or the olympia in 2015. He mentioned via pm that hes going to use Arnold as a tester and to obviously qualify. So should be a decent yr...
> 
> Ive already hand painted my Goo white Ronnie flag.
> 
> In all seriousness. Sort it out mate we wna see u bk on stage! Stop neglecting those hammies and get cracking !!!
> 
> Ur gna tear me to shreds in some form or another through a keyboard now... I can see it coming
> 
> P.s I AM GENUINLY CONCERNED. For those poor Hamster in your cheeks .


 :lol: I should have done this year after seeing Phil's bloated stomach! I missed out!

My hammies are going to be raped as of tomorrow mate, which is what will happen to all your lifts too after I get this test running through my system......when I say lifts I mean those half reps you keep doing....you know the ones......chest press......with the dumbells miles away from your "chest"....my chest is so massive its never far away from whatever im holding 

My hamsters are fine, they might even be fed a few blue hearts soon to keep them healthy for the winter :whistling:


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> :lol: I should have done this year after seeing Phil's bloated stomach! I missed out!
> 
> My hammies are going to be raped as of tomorrow mate, which is what will happen to all your lifts too after I get this test running through my system......when I say lifts I mean those half reps you keep doing....you know the ones......chest press......with the dumbells miles away from your "chest"....my chest is so massive its never far away from whatever im holding
> 
> My hamsters are fine, they might even be fed a few blue hearts soon to keep them healthy for the winter :whistling:


Hahahaha ill give u the large pec one... Thats why your half reps look like full ones !

Becuase of all the water in the pecs..

Speaking of blue hearts. Ive been treating myself to 3-4 pre w for about 10 days now.

Love them in moderation.


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Hahahaha ill give u the large pec one... Thats why your half reps look like full ones !
> 
> Becuase of all the water in the pecs..
> 
> Speaking of blue hearts. Ive been treating myself to 3-4 pre w for about 10 days now.
> 
> Love them in moderation.


Hahahaha that water is far better than the gyno in your chest, is that why you don't let the dumbells all the way down? Coz the dumbells will hit your man tits and you will be on the floor in tears.

I hope you mean 3-4......hundred! Looks like that's how many you need :lol:


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha that water is far better than the gyno in your chest, is that why you don't let the dumbells all the way down? Coz the dumbells will hit your man tits and you will be on the floor in tears.
> 
> I hope you mean 3-4......hundred! Looks like that's how many you need :lol:


Lmfaoo your scrapeing the barrel now .


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Lmfaoo your scrapeing the barrel now .


The only thing i'll be scraping is your mothers cervix with my penis later


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> The only thing i'll be scraping is your mothers cervix with my penis later


Now thats just wrong. I thought even you would have sum kind of standards!

Shes 5.10

Size 9 feet

Built like a russian shotputter on more test than one of your blasts. And probably more facial hair too!

Wateva tickles your pickle my freind .


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Now thats just wrong. I thought even you would have sum kind of standards!
> 
> Shes 5.10
> 
> Size 9 feet
> 
> Built like a russian shotputter on more test than one of your blasts. And probably more facial hair too!
> 
> Wateva tickles your pickle my freind .


I think I tickled her pickle actually.......more like a half cucumber though :lol:


----------



## sean 162

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I think I tickled her pickle actually.......more like a half cucumber though :lol:


I heard it's like an aubergine


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> So, not a single bit of PIP from the 2ml Test E and 1ml Mast E which is nice  still need to man up and jab quads, would be such an easier jab *rather than reaching round to glutes* which is a right pain.
> 
> Been in touch with the new coach so should be switching training and diet around a bit but im sure we will bounce ideas off each other before its set in stone.
> 
> Trained legs last night, took it a little easy coz my back is still getting tight at night when I have been lying straight for too long so gonna get referred on my healthcare to have it looked at.
> 
> *Legs:*
> 
> *Hack Squats:* took it easy as this is what I pulled my back on - also form was kept to super slow reps to avoid any problems.
> 
> 25kg x 15
> 
> 45kg x 15
> 
> 55kg x 15
> 
> 80kg x 15
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 150kg x 15
> 
> 200kg x 15
> 
> 250kg x 15
> 
> 300kg x 12
> 
> 350kg x 7
> 
> *Leg Extension:* - super slow form on the positive and negative as I find a fast positive just means a lack of control on this exercise, the slow positive makes you feel every muscle in the quads which is horrendous but really fcking good.
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 77kg x 12
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 98kg x 12 - last couple half reps.
> 
> 105kg x 12 - last 4-5 half reps.
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises:* - I aim to get higher reps on these as they are predominantly slow twitch muscle fibres especially the soleus, so if I cant get 15 clean reps I adjust the weight accordingly:
> 
> 12 plates x 15 reps
> 
> 13 plates x 15 reps
> 
> 14 plates x 15 reps - last few not full reps.
> 
> 13 plates x 15 - again last few failing
> 
> 12 plates x 15 reps.
> 
> *Seated Calf Raise:*
> 
> 25kg x 15
> 
> 35kg x 15
> 
> 40kg x 15
> 
> 40kg x 15
> 
> Legs are sore already today, not crazy weights lifter but the super slow form both positive and negative really smashed them so im pleased as I want to keep hitting them well.


On the contrary, I've heard you're quite the expert at a reach around


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I heard it's like an aubergine


 :lol:



danMUNDY said:


> On the contrary, I've heard you're quite the expert at a reach around


I've been known to dabble


----------



## Chelsea

Another 3ml just went it:

2ml NP - Test E

1ml NP - Mast E

Blue hearts go in pre workout tomoz, seems like forever since I had them


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Another 3ml just went it:
> 
> 2ml NP - Test E
> 
> 1ml NP - Mast E
> 
> Blue hearts go in pre workout tomoz, seems like forever since I had them


So decided on doses yet?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> So decided on doses yet?


Well if I did another 3ml shot like that it would mean 1.5g test and 600mg mast, suppose that wouldn't be a bad cycle and it's far more than I have ever done.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Well if I did another 3ml shot like that it would mean 1.5g test and 600mg mast, suppose that wouldn't be a bad cycle and it's far more than I have ever done.


I would switch it the other was round, 1ml Test, 2ml mast.


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Another 3ml just went it:
> 
> 2ml NP - Test E
> 
> 1ml NP - Mast E
> 
> Blue hearts go in pre workout tomoz, seems like forever since I had them


Gona be on blue hearts myself now 

50mg Oxys and 40mg dbol a day!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I would switch it the other was round, 1ml Test, 2ml mast.


Hmmm, worth a thought but I respond really well to Test only so I reckon the higher Test will elicit better results for me rather than higher Mast.


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Gona be on blue hearts myself now
> 
> 50mg Oxys and 40mg dbol a day!


 Christ haha, I think I found a pic of what you will look like after taking that mate.....


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm, worth a thought but I respond really well to Test only so I reckon the higher Test will elicit better results for me rather than higher Mast.


You know your body best mate, either way you'll grow


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Christ haha, I think I found a pic of what you will look like after taking that mate.....
> 
> View attachment 159030


At least my arms will have grown :lol:

Should be ok never suffer with real bad water retention tbh and A.I on hand, diet still clean and relatively low in kcals so hopefully avoid full on water balloon haha


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You know your body best mate, either way you'll grow


Cheers mate, yea should do, last couple cycles have been some of my most productive to date so with even more gear and a more tailored training approach I should do well 



Goodfella said:


> At least my arms will have grown :lol:
> 
> Should be ok never suffer with real bad water retention tbh and A.I on hand, diet still clean and relatively low in kcals so hopefully avoid full on water balloon haha


 :lol: im only joking mate and by the sounds of it you shouldn't suffer with any bloat really. Im gonna be trying Dbol pre workout this time which is a first for me as usually I split it throughout the day.


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> :lol: im only joking mate and by the sounds of it you shouldn't suffer with any bloat really. Im gonna be trying Dbol pre workout this time which is a first for me as usually I split it throughout the day.


Bet I'd be strong looking like that tho :lol:

First time I'll be timing orals aswell!

Oxys pre dbol post should be fun


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, yea should do, last couple cycles have been some of my most productive to date so with even more gear and a more tailored training approach I should do well
> 
> :lol: im only joking mate and by the sounds of it you shouldn't suffer with any bloat really. Im gonna be trying Dbol pre workout this time which is a first for me as usually I split it throughout the day.


Who is coaching you mate? Guy down the gym?


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Bet I'd be strong looking like that tho :lol:
> 
> First time I'll be timing orals aswell!
> 
> Oxys pre dbol post should be fun


 :lol: Why not all pre workout mate?



R0BLET said:


> Who is coaching you mate? Guy down the gym?


Well after much deliberation I have decided to go with.....Mr @Bad Alan and I've got to say although I had my doubts because he is recklessly northern  he has been fcking great so far, instead of just completely changing my diet and training patterns, he has adapted them slightly and tweaked them here and there to work on my weak points and optimise my diet further.

Actually really excited about this now and cant wait to see how I respond


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> :lol: Why not all pre workout mate?


 @hilly

Doesnt post on here much but hopefully will chime in


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> :lol: Why not all pre workout mate?
> 
> Well after much deliberation I have decided to go with.....Mr @Bad Alan and I've got to say although I had my doubts because he is recklessly northern  he has been fcking great so far, instead of just completely changing my diet and training patterns, he has adapted them slightly and tweaked them here and there to work on my weak points and optimise my diet further.
> 
> Actually really excited about this now and cant wait to see how I respond


Tehe will has quite the team now! We needed a fat guy to top it off! @bail has lost his love handles now .


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Tehe will has quite the team now! We needed a fat guy to top it off! @bail has lost his love handles now .


We also needed a physique competitor so luckily you're in the camp 

Think I've picked up the gf's cold! Really annoying, got a sore throat so shall be caning vit c tomoz. Good back session tonight so will post tomorrow when I'm at work.


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> We also needed a physique competitor so luckily you're in the camp
> 
> Think I've picked up the gf's cold! Really annoying, got a sore throat so shall be caning vit c tomoz. Good back session tonight so will post tomorrow when I'm at work.


Yea you've got that lovely pair of pink shorts ain't ya?


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> We also needed a physique competitor so luckily you're in the camp
> 
> Think I've picked up the gf's cold! Really annoying, got a sore throat so shall be caning vit c tomoz. Good back session tonight so will post tomorrow when I'm at work.


I think steve just owned u! ^^^^

Gd work on the back session !


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Yea you've got that lovely pair of pink shorts ain't ya?


Those pink shorts are legendary and also blatantly too short for physique :lol:



sean 162 said:


> I think steve just owned u! ^^^^
> 
> Gd work on the back session !


He owns nothing, he is just trying to relive my epic fashion sense.

Damn right, bigger already, the triple hamstring work at the end was far from enjoyable though!


----------



## Chelsea

Breakfast this morning:



Obviously I didn't eat the keyboard!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Breakfast this morning:
> 
> View attachment 159077
> 
> 
> Obviously I didn't eat the keyboard!


Is that cutlery in that tray at the back? Lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Is that cutlery in that tray at the back? Lol


Haha yep! For my yogurt and peanut butter during the day


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha yep! For my yogurt and peanut butter during the day


Bet you just lick em clean too


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Bet you just lick em clean too


I may have just done that with the spoon but i will go get a new one when i go to the kitchen, the knife I lick clean then wipe with a wet cloth......like i do with @Keeks bumhole


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I may have just done that with the spoon but i will go get a new one when i go to the kitchen, the knife I lick clean then wipe with a wet cloth......like i do with @Keeks bumhole


Lovely PMSL


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I may have just done that with the spoon but i will go get a new one when i go to the kitchen, the knife I lick clean then wipe with a wet cloth......like i do with @Keeks bumhole


You can spoon and lick me anytime.


----------



## sean 162

Oh jesus ^


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You can spoon and lick me anytime.


I'll pencil you in to my schedule, i'll double check with @Bad Alan with regards to the macros consumed during sexy times and the cardio completed too 



sean 162 said:


> Oh jesus ^


Thats what she'll be saying when she's fully gaped


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> I'll pencil you in to my schedule, i'll double check with @Bad Alan with regards to the macros consumed during sexy times and the cardio completed too
> 
> Thats what she'll be saying when she's fully gaped


 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night:

Didnt do deads due to wanting to rest my back just one more week so started with:

*Bent Over Rows:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

130kg x 12

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

77kg x 12

84kg x 12

91kg x 10

*One Arms Hammer Low Row:*

45kg x 12

65kg x 12

85kg x 12

*Shrugs:*

190kg x 8 - too light

210kg x 8

90kg x 20

All reps on shrugs were slower and more controlled so a slightly lighter weight was used.

*Cable Rows:*

84kg x 15

91kg x 12

126 x 10

Tri set on hammies - Deads, lying curls, seated leg curls - i was absolutely blowing after the first set, forgot how much deads took it out of me!

Really good session, back seemed to hold up really well hence why i threw in the deads (sld's slightly adapted) at the end in the tri set. So hopefully next week all should be well again and i'll be able to train fully.


----------



## Chelsea

What on earth is skim words and why has it put a link on the 190kg part of my post?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I'll pencil you in to my schedule, i'll double check with @Bad Alan with regards to the macros consumed during sexy times and the cardio completed too
> 
> Thats what she'll be saying when she's fully gaped


You never mentioned gaping but I might let you twist my arm on that one. 

There'll be a lot of calories burnt!


----------



## sean 162

Ide just like to remind @Chelsea. Weve had the conversation about my dosages... Is all this talk really fair on a public forum i visit ! @Keeks . Ur filth!

Im getting my mrs to pm u about filth and open filthyness . So i can receive more filth.

Ahh man ... Filth!


----------



## Keeks

sean 162 said:


> Ide just like to remind @Chelsea. Weve had the conversation about my dosages... Is all this talk really fair on a public forum i visit ! @Keeks . Ur filth!
> 
> Im getting my mrs to pm u about filth and open filthyness . So i can receive more filth.
> 
> Ahh man ... Filth!


  I was just talking about calories during cardio, a run around the block would burn some calories!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You never mentioned gaping but I might let you twist my arm on that one.
> 
> There'll be a lot of calories burnt!


Twist your arm behind your back then make you do filthy things 



sean 162 said:


> Ide just like to remind @Chelsea. Weve had the conversation about my dosages... Is all this talk really fair on a public forum i visit ! @Keeks . Ur filth!
> 
> Im getting my mrs to pm u about filth and open filthyness . So i can receive more filth.
> 
> Ahh man ... Filth!


 :lol: we are just giving you ideas  bet the mrs has knickers wetter than an otters pocket reading this and seeing my pic.....i dont blame her....just get her to ask Keeks if she wants to join in 



Keeks said:


> I was just talking about calories during cardio, a run around the block would burn some calories!


A run round the block? This better be some technique you midgets use to get rid of excess nut mustard thats been shot into you ar$e? :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Twist your arm behind your back then make you do filthy things
> 
> :lol: we are just giving you ideas  bet the mrs has knickers wetter than an otters pocket reading this and seeing my pic.....i dont blame her....just get her to ask Keeks if she wants to join in
> 
> A run round the block? This better be some technique you midgets use to get rid of excess nut mustard thats been shot into you ar$e? :lol:


Twist my arm and make me do filthy things, does this mean you as you're filthy? Ok then, if you insist!! :whistling: 

Nut mustard, minge mustard, you're very very wrong at times, beyond filth in fact! :thumbdown:


----------



## Chelsea

Quick shot of arms on Sunday, got some serious DOMS in triceps!


----------



## Chelsea

So i did the first session of @Bad Alan's leg training on monday and needless to say i still have some pretty serious doms today!! Really enjoyed it though (once it was over) some really good techniques in there that i can see working very well.


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Quick shot of arms on Sunday, got some serious DOMS in triceps!
> 
> View attachment 159214


you gonna put some weight on that bar at some point? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> you gonna put some weight on that bar at some point? :lol:


There was 5 of those 10kg plates per side....honest :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Legs on Monday:

*Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

4 set x 8 reps - started at 20kg a worked up to 35kg.

*Leg Extensions:*

70kg x 12

77kg x 12

84kg x 12 - all with super slow form up and down.

*Hack Squats - 5 second positive 5 second negative:*

5 sets x 6 reps adding 5kg each time reaching 50kg total - i know it doesnt sound a lot but this was quite possibly the most horrific thing i have done for legs, the burn was unreal, 6 reps means that it takes over a minute to complete the set!! So a minute under constant tension, disgusting.

*Leg Press:*

4 sets x 20, 18, 16, 14 - adding 1 x 25kg plate a side to reach 250kg

*Back Squats:*

80kg x 20 reps - horrible.

*Walking lunges:*

Only did 1 set x 20 reps on each leg, almost died just from the cardio.

*Standing and seated calves - 10 sets total*

As i said, doms were pretty fcking savage and are still hurting 2 days later, really good session but those hacks take the ****!


----------



## mal

Chelsea said:


> Quick shot of arms on Sunday, got some serious DOMS in triceps!
> 
> View attachment 159214


going for high reps with the ez bar and ten pounders!


----------



## Chelsea

mal said:


> going for high reps with the ez bar and ten pounders!


How dare you......10 *kilos*!!


----------



## mal

Chelsea said:


> How dare you......10 *kilos*!!


haha....arms looking bigger mate...


----------



## Chelsea

mal said:


> haha....arms looking bigger mate...


Haha cheers mate, actually a couple of people have said that to me since i have switched the training for them to a pyramid based system plus went back to basics with form and kept things really tight before i moved up on weight.


----------



## mal

Chelsea said:


> Haha cheers mate, actually a couple of people have said that to me since i have switched the training for them to a pyramid based system plus went back to basics with form and kept things really tight before i moved up on weight.


dumbbell sculls put a lot of size on my arms,great exercise training them twice a week made a diff too.


----------



## Chelsea

mal said:


> dumbbell sculls put a lot of size on my arms,great exercise training them twice a week made a diff too.


Agree mate, dumbells for curls with strict form and skulls trying not to allow the elbows to flare out at the same time as getting the bar as far back as possible to get maximal stretch.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> So..... More growth is in, as is my cycle too
> 
> View attachment 158896
> View attachment 158897
> View attachment 158898


In regards to the hyge, do you keep it in the fridge pre mixed as well as mixed, or only once it's mixed?


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> In regards to the hyge, do you keep it in the fridge pre mixed as well as mixed, or only once it's mixed?


Keep it in the fridge the whole time mate, you've literally just reminded me that I need to mix some up for the week


----------



## Chelsea

So my first jab of the cycle was 23.09.14 today is just over a week and a half later.

Started cycle at 17st 12lbs first time I had been below 18st in a long time but I suppose I did have 3 weeks off the gym for holiday plus pulling my back which meant more days off and limited workouts.



Weight as of Thursday 02.10.14 after toilet activities and just in boxers:



So I'm up 2 and a 1/4 lbs which I'm happy with considering I'm on an Aromasin eod to control water and various other things. Long may it continue


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Keep it in the fridge the whole time mate, you've literally just reminded me that I need to mix some up for the week


Thought as much but wanted to be sure, how long does it last out of tne fridge pre and post mixing...say if I'm on my travels and have to take a vial with me (wouldn't say it would be any more than that if using 4 iu per day)


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> So my first jab of the cycle was 23.09.14 today is just over a week and a half later.
> 
> Started cycle at 17st 12lbs first time I had been below 18st in a long time but I suppose I did have 3 weeks off the gym for holiday plus pulling my back which meant more days off and limited workouts.
> 
> View attachment 159438
> 
> 
> Weight as of Thursday 02.10.14 after toilet activities and just in boxers:
> 
> View attachment 159439
> 
> 
> So I'm up 2 and a 1/4 lbs which I'm happy with considering I'm on an Aromasin eod to control water and various other things. Long may it continue


What dose aromasin you on buddy?

Very tempted to add... Done a lot of reading on it being superior to adex!!


----------



## sean 162

danMUNDY said:


> Thought as much but wanted to be sure, how long does it last out of tne fridge pre and post mixing...say if I'm on my travels and have to take a vial with me (wouldn't say it would be any more than that if using 4 iu per day)


I dont personally own one . But i beleive there is a mini cool storage bag u can get to put loaded slin pins on from amazon. . I read it on here and was a link.

Dont know the answer to your question sorry just thought ide pipe in with that.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

sean 162 said:


> I dont personally own one . But i beleive there is a mini cool storage bag u can get to put loaded slin pins on from amazon. . I read it on here and was a link.
> 
> Dont know the answer to your question sorry just thought ide pipe in with that.


Cheers buddy, will have little look


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> I dont personally own one . But i beleive there is a mini cool storage bag u can get to put loaded slin pins on from amazon. . I read it on here and was a link.
> 
> Dont know the answer to your question sorry just thought ide pipe in with that.


It's a cool pouch diabetics use 

http://www.diabeticshop.co.uk/icool_prestige.html

Or

http://www.diabeticshop.co.uk/frio_individal.html


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> It's a cool pouch diabetics use
> 
> http://www.diabeticshop.co.uk/icool_prestige.html
> 
> Or
> 
> http://www.diabeticshop.co.uk/frio_individal.html


Top man Rob


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Top man Rob


Ideal for peptide users


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

R0BLET said:


> It's a cool pouch diabetics use
> 
> http://www.diabeticshop.co.uk/icool_prestige.html
> 
> Or
> 
> http://www.diabeticshop.co.uk/frio_individal.html


Nice one dude :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> Thought as much but wanted to be sure, how long does it last out of tne fridge pre and post mixing...say if I'm on my travels and have to take a vial with me (wouldn't say it would be any more than that if using 4 iu per day)


I think it can last up to 2 weeks in the fridge before it starts losing strength/degrading but I tend to only mix and use within 4 days mate. 1 vial would be absolutely fine mate as long as you kept it cool, I use a gel pack with a Frio wallet put in a small sealed Tupperware container.



Goodfella said:


> What dose aromasin you on buddy?
> 
> Very tempted to add... Done a lot of reading on it being superior to adex!!


Just 1 tab eod mate so 25mg, its Pharma and I would definitely recommend it mate, so many benefits and obviously reduces the risk of any unwanted sides.


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Just 1 tab eod mate so 25mg, its Pharma and I would definitely recommend it mate, so many benefits and obviously reduces the risk of any unwanted sides.


What amount of test is that with? On 750mg Norma Test E so thinking maybe 1 tab M/W/F ??

What you reckon?


----------



## sean 162

Goodfella said:


> What amount of test is that with? On 750mg Norma Test E so thinking maybe 1 tab M/W/F ??
> 
> What you reckon?


Edd. Ur as dry as a nuns chuff!


----------



## Goodfella

sean 162 said:


> Edd. Ur as dry as a nuns chuff!


Its not the water its the nips im worried about :lol: saying that nolva is cheaper and has kept me good so far!


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> What amount of test is that with? On 750mg Norma Test E so thinking maybe 1 tab M/W/F ??
> 
> What you reckon?


I'd take that dose even if I was on 500mg mate. Just a personal thing, im sure M/W/F would be fine though.


----------



## bail

Chelsea said:


> I'd take that dose even if I was on 500mg mate. Just a personal thing, im sure M/W/F would be fine though.


I rate over adex for off season alot more gentle on lipid levels than adex metro and your retro levels arnt all over the place when you come off


----------



## lukeyybrown1

@Chelsea just want to say mate your log is amazing.

A few things, did you start out as the skinny kinda 10stone guy or have you genetically got a good muscular base?

If you dont mind me asking how old are you?

I really badly want to surpass my 16 stone(from 10 stone) plateau but just can not do it! any recommendations? seeing you stand on scales at 18stone is class mate!


----------



## TELBOR

lukeyybrown1 said:


> @Chelsea just want to say mate your log is amazing.
> 
> A few things, did you start out as the skinny kinda 10stone guy or have you genetically got a good muscular base?
> 
> If you dont mind me asking how old are you?
> 
> I really badly want to surpass my 16 stone(from 10 stone) plateau but just can not do it! any recommendations? seeing you stand on scales at 18stone is class mate!


This fat cùnt was born at 14st mate!!


----------



## lukeyybrown1

R0BLET said:


> This fat cùnt was born at 14st mate!!


Haha! still grew 4 stone which aint a bad progress report!!!


----------



## Chelsea

lukeyybrown1 said:


> @Chelsea just want to say mate your log is amazing.
> 
> A few things, did you start out as the skinny kinda 10stone guy or have you genetically got a good muscular base?
> 
> If you dont mind me asking how old are you?
> 
> I really badly want to surpass my 16 stone(from 10 stone) plateau but just can not do it! any recommendations? seeing you stand on scales at 18stone is class mate!


Thanks for that mate  nice to know that its worth a read and helps people 

To answer your question, I started weight training around the 12 stone mark so I was never a big guy to start with but I definitely found it easy to put on muscle, I began lifting weights in my school gym and it literally had 4 machines, a shoulder press, chest press, lat pull down and leg extension, that was it, I would train every lunch time moving from 1 machine to the next do as many as I could with as heavy as I could then leave and not eat haha, still managed to pack on muscle really quickly though, we're not talking loads but enough for people to know within a few weeks.

I also used to do kickboxing then moved to boxing and found that even just doing the sheer volume of press-ups gave me a fairly decent chest so I never found it too hard to put on muscle.

Im 29 now mate and 6 stone heavier from where I started and far leaner than I used to be when I used to bulk, so probably a greater amount of muscle than what I used to be.

It is nice being 18stone especially in the morning so its a true weight. You on gear at the moment mate?



R0BLET said:


> This fat cùnt was born at 14st mate!!


 :lol:



lukeyybrown1 said:


> Haha! still grew 4 stone which aint a bad progress report!!!


4 stone since birth isn't that great :lol:


----------



## sean 162

How things ticking over white ron?


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> How things ticking over white ron?


All good mate, up a couple of lbs, all my gear is in every week, strength is noticeably up, last nights legs was heavier all round, so was arms on Saturday so im happy especially only 2 weeks in to the day.

Just ordered some NP Anadrol to have pre workout instead of Dbol, be interesting to see the difference as i have only ever run Anadrol once, briefly but it did make me really strong and i looked full as fck


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night:

*Single Leg Lying Hammy Curls:*

25kg x 10 - easy

30kg x 8 - easy

35kg x 8 - now we are talking

40kg x 8 - felt like my hammy was going to come off!!

*Leg Extension:*

77kg x 12

84kg x 12

98kg x 12 - every single rep on all sets is slow and controlled up and down, take the momentum completely out the movement and makes for far better mind muscle connection.

*TUT Hack Squats:*

40kg x 6 - 5 seconds down 5 seconds up

45kg x 6

50kg x 6

55kg x 6 - 5kg more than last week.

60kg x 6 - 10kg more than last week, doesnt sound like much of a jump but fck me its the most horrific sets of my life, the burn feels like someone is pouring @Keeks' boiling fanny batter on my quads!

*Leg Press:*

150kg x 20

170kg x 18

190kg x 16

210kg x 14 - every rep was slow and controlled and deep too, none of this half rep business.

*Squats:*

80kg x 20 reps - was rest paused, doesnt sound like much but after all the other work 80kg seems like 120kg haha.

*Single Leg Lunges:*

Did this instead of walking lunges as the space in the gym (especially on national chest day) is limited. Was absolutely horrendous, 20 reps per leg.

20 reps x both legs - did 20 on the left side then got to about 12 on the right and i was dying, literally rest paused them to 20 and genuinely thought i was going to chunder!

15 reps x both legs - just couldnt get 20, my quads were dead and i was gonna throw up.

*Standing Calf Raise:*

4 sets x 10 reps followed by flat foot floor contractions - no rest with all 4 sets was the plan......rest was defo needed, i was literally leaning on the machine for dear life to take the weight off my legs!

*Seated Calf Raise:*

35kg x 8

45kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8 - every rep was a full slow rep with a pause at the bottom and at the top, savage.

Walked out of their a broken man.


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> All good mate, up a couple of lbs, all my gear is in every week, strength is noticeably up, last nights legs was heavier all round, so was arms on Saturday so im happy especially only 2 weeks in to the day.
> 
> Just ordered some NP Anadrol to have pre workout instead of Dbol, be interesting to see the difference as i have only ever run Anadrol once, briefly but it did make me really strong and i looked full as fck


Running Anadrol pre workout at the mo mate.... pumps are insane  serious leaps in strength too!


----------



## sean 162

Right! Im making sure this is in my next blast thats for sure


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Running Anadrol pre workout at the mo mate.... pumps are insane  serious leaps in strength too!


Yea? Hmm im looking forward to it even more now! Arrives tomorrow morning 



sean 162 said:


> Right! Im making sure this is in my next blast thats for sure


It might even make you do full reps mate


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Yea? Hmm im looking forward to it even more now! Arrives tomorrow morning
> 
> It might even make you do full reps mate


Im learning the calve raise bounce shrug movements atm. Ur tutorial vid is spot on

Its all in the knees


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Yea? Hmm im looking forward to it even more now! Arrives tomorrow morning


Yes mate 50mg about a hour before I train! Best pumps I've ever had


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Im learning the calve raise bounce shrug movements atm. Ur tutorial vid is spot on
> 
> Its all in the knees


 :lol: that actually made me laugh! Your knees would probably fall out if you tried it  im doing shrugs on Thursday, i'll show you some form then with some weight  its on like Donkey D1ck mate x



Goodfella said:


> Yes mate 50mg about a hour before I train! Best pumps I've ever had


Sounds sexual, officially cant wait, heard good things about the NP Anadrol too, a mate of mine has gone through about 3 tubs the junkie cnut


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> :lol: that actually made me laugh! Your knees would probably fall out if you tried it  im doing shrugs on Thursday, i'll show you some form then with some weight  its on like Donkey D1ck mate x
> 
> Sounds sexual, officially cant wait, heard good things about the NP Anadrol too, a mate of mine has gone through about 3 tubs the junkie cnut


Hahaha get vids. The more the better.

Im still waiting on your hands behind ur back 75 kg incline dbs deeper and better than mine for 6. @Goodfellas seen em first hand...

Although i still cant argue when it comes to actual chest size.

FREAK!


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Hahaha get vids. The more the better.
> 
> Im still waiting on your hands behind ur back 75 kg incline dbs deeper and better than mine for 6. @Goodfellas seen em first hand...
> 
> Although i still cant argue when it comes to actual chest size.
> 
> FREAK!


Hahaha i dont think we even have 75kg db's so i wont be able to participate :lol: its chest on Friday so i'll chuck up some nice controlled reps on the flat to show you how its done 

Damn right you cant argue with Chest size, mine actually still hurts from Fridays workout......probably because the sheer amount of muscle fibres that are actually there so more get fcked up....you're probably never sore 

Where do you live? I feel like we should train sometime, would be hilarious.......to show you up at your own gym!


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha i dont think we even have 75kg db's so i wont be able to participate :lol: its chest on Friday so i'll chuck up some nice controlled reps on the flat to show you how its done
> 
> Damn right you cant argue with Chest size, mine actually still hurts from Fridays workout......probably because the sheer amount of muscle fibres that are actually there so more get fcked up....you're probably never sore
> 
> Where do you live? I feel like we should train sometime, would be hilarious.......to show you up at your own gym!


Lmfao ur one cocky and funny cnut considering those pipe cleaners in ur shorts. Cambridge buddy. Me and @Goodfella will probablybe visiting a few gyms now and then if we are newhere near urs we shuld pop in .

OBVIOUSLY to be embaressed by yourself .

See ... Im learning!


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Lmfao ur one cocky and funny cnut considering those pipe cleaners in ur shorts. Cambridge buddy. Me and @Goodfella will probablybe visiting a few gyms now and then if we are newhere near urs we shuld pop in .
> 
> OBVIOUSLY to be embaressed by yourself .
> 
> See ... Im learning!


Cocky, funny and cnut are things i get called a lot......one of them more often than the others though :lol: Pipe cleaners.......mate these bad boys cant even get into Levi's Extreme Tapered jeans so they must be proper tonk!

Cambridge? I knew that was your gear that everyone was pushing.......all starting to make sense why its so sh1t and weak.....coz its yours :lol:

Would be a right laugh to meet up mate, bring @Bad Alan along too......to photograph me not train 

You are learning, i take back everything i ever said about you to everyone else on the forum via pm


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Cocky, funny and cnut are things i get called a lot......one of them more often than the others though :lol: Pipe cleaners.......mate these bad boys cant even get into Levi's Extreme Tapered jeans so they must be proper tonk!
> 
> Cambridge? I knew that was your gear that everyone was pushing.......all starting to make sense why its so sh1t and weak.....coz its yours :lol:
> 
> Would be a right laugh to meet up mate, bring @Bad Alan along too......to photograph me not train
> 
> You are learning, i take back everything i ever said about you to everyone else on the forum via pm


Hahaha im wiping the tears away . Yeh i love will but we shuld leave him out of chest day .

Hahaha i love you white ron. One serious genuinleyy...... Out of proportion guy

....

I mean top bloke! .

Dnt forget more than 180 on flat friday for atleast 3 controlled. My vid of mine is in my journal... And before u say it.. No the spotter is not doing shrugs. And if he is hes doing proper ones his knees dont bend like urs 

Dont ever associatte me with that crap cambridge wna be juice lol


----------



## Goodfella

sean 162 said:


> Lmfao ur one cocky and funny cnut considering those pipe cleaners in ur shorts. Cambridge buddy. Me and @Goodfella will probablybe visiting a few gyms now and then if we are newhere near urs we shuld pop in .
> 
> OBVIOUSLY to be embaressed by yourself .
> 
> See ... Im learning!


 @Chelsea & @sean 162.... Leg session  ?


----------



## sean 162

Goodfella said:


> @Chelsea & @sean 162.... Leg session  ?


GAME!!!

Obv @Chelsea will smash us both as hes 18stone and . Amazing. But culd still be a decent session.


----------



## Goodfella

sean 162 said:


> GAME!!!
> 
> Obv @Chelsea will smash us both as hes 18stone and . Amazing. But culd still be a decent session.


Fcuker has nearly 4 stone on me :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Hahaha im wiping the tears away . Yeh i love will but we shuld leave him out of chest day .
> 
> Hahaha i love you white ron. One serious genuinleyy...... Out of proportion guy
> 
> ....
> 
> I mean top bloke! .
> 
> Dnt forget more than 180 on flat friday for atleast 3 controlled. My vid of mine is in my journal... And before u say it.. No the spotter is not doing shrugs. And if he is hes doing proper ones his knees dont bend like urs
> 
> Dont ever associatte me with that crap cambridge wna be juice lol


 :lol: :lol: that cracked me up, i love you too you half rep half man  I better check this video out as 3 reps is one more than my all time PB on chest! Might have to do 182.5kg just to fck you off 

You look like you have been using Cambridge though, your reps are about as good as their gear :lol: my shrug reps are to try to hit my legs at the same time, its like an 1/8th of a squat each rep so if i do 8 shrugs i have basically squatted 300kg 



Goodfella said:


> @Chelsea & @sean 162.... Leg session  ?


Erm.......think i just did my back in again.......shoulders? Back? Basically anything but legs!


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> GAME!!!
> 
> Obv @Chelsea will smash us both as hes 18stone and . Amazing. But culd still be a decent session.


That means i have to squat more bodyweight making me even more strongerereerereeerere 



Goodfella said:


> Fcuker has nearly 4 stone on me :lol:


Thats enough about my penis :beer:


----------



## sean 162

Haha the best and most honest post ive seen u post haha !


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Erm.......think i just did my back in again.......shoulders? Back? Basically anything but legs!


Haha no getting out of it... Legs!!!!

Legs last man standing!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Haha no getting out of it... Legs!!!!
> 
> Legs last man standing!!!


Sean will probably be on the floor the moment he meets me anyway due to him being scared of the dark.............when I hit a lat spread its lights out  :lol:


----------



## sean 162

Have some of that u beauty. Even tho its decline stil half decent. Yes its 190


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night:
> 
> *Single Leg Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 25kg x 10 - easy
> 
> 30kg x 8 - easy
> 
> 35kg x 8 - now we are talking
> 
> 40kg x 8 - felt like my hammy was going to come off!!
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 77kg x 12
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 98kg x 12 - every single rep on all sets is slow and controlled up and down, take the momentum completely out the movement and makes for far better mind muscle connection.
> 
> *TUT Hack Squats:*
> 
> 40kg x 6 - 5 seconds down 5 seconds up
> 
> 45kg x 6
> 
> 50kg x 6
> 
> 55kg x 6 - 5kg more than last week.
> 
> 60kg x 6 - 10kg more than last week, doesnt sound like much of a jump but fck me its the most horrific sets of my life, the burn feels like someone is pouring @Keeks' boiling fanny batter on my quads!
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 150kg x 20
> 
> 170kg x 18
> 
> 190kg x 16
> 
> 210kg x 14 - every rep was slow and controlled and deep too, none of this half rep business.
> 
> *Squats:*
> 
> 80kg x 20 reps - was rest paused, doesnt sound like much but after all the other work 80kg seems like 120kg haha.
> 
> *Single Leg Lunges:*
> 
> Did this instead of walking lunges as the space in the gym (especially on national chest day) is limited. Was absolutely horrendous, 20 reps per leg.
> 
> 20 reps x both legs - did 20 on the left side then got to about 12 on the right and i was dying, literally rest paused them to 20 and genuinely thought i was going to chunder!
> 
> 15 reps x both legs - just couldnt get 20, my quads were dead and i was gonna throw up.
> 
> *Standing Calf Raise:*
> 
> 4 sets x 10 reps followed by flat foot floor contractions - no rest with all 4 sets was the plan......rest was defo needed, i was literally leaning on the machine for dear life to take the weight off my legs!
> 
> *Seated Calf Raise:*
> 
> 35kg x 8
> 
> 45kg x 8
> 
> 50kg x 8
> 
> 50kg x 8 - every rep was a full slow rep with a pause at the bottom and at the top, savage.
> 
> Walked out of their a broken man.


Well after that leg session, sounds like them legs could've done with a rub down so just think of it as heat rub.


----------



## sean 162

Keeks said:


> Well after that leg session, sounds like them legs could've done with a rub down so just think of it as heat rub.


SERIOUSLY KEEKS!!

Some of us are unstable around here. And a female pops up talking about rubbing!

FML


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Have some of that u beauty. Even tho its decline stil half decent. Yes its 190


Decline = me not caring

Nah it was impressive mate, let me know when you can do it on a mans bench though yea 



Keeks said:


> Well after that leg session, sounds like them legs could've done with a rub down so just think of it as heat rub.


I imagine doms will be around for a good few days so maybe make your way down to the better part of the country and commence rubbing 



sean 162 said:


> SERIOUSLY KEEKS!!
> 
> Some of us are unstable around here. And a female* pops up* talking about rubbing!
> 
> FML


To be fair she doesnt pop up too far, she is Verne Troyer's cousin :lol:


----------



## Keeks

sean 162 said:


> SERIOUSLY KEEKS!!
> 
> Some of us are unstable around here. And a female pops up talking about rubbing!
> 
> FML


Unstable? What's wrong with you? I was just saying that sometimes after a brutal leg session, you feel like you need a massage. :innocent:



Chelsea said:


> Decline = me not caring
> 
> Nah it was impressive mate, let me know when you can do it on a mans bench though yea
> 
> I imagine doms will be around for a good few days so maybe make your way down to the better part of the country and commence rubbing
> 
> To be fair she doesnt pop up too far, she is Verne Troyer's cousin :lol:


I would've said we could've had a leg session first and you can spot me but sounds like you wouldn't do legs, shame. Straight to the rubbing then? 

Oi, small is good in certain circumstances.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I would've said we could've had a leg session first and you can spot me but sounds like you wouldn't do legs, shame. Straight to the rubbing then?
> 
> Oi, small is good in certain circumstances.


Hmm spotting might be an issue, you might get poked in the back long before you reach the reach the required depth 

Small is good......especially to lift up....put over your knee and.....erm.....stretch out :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hmm spotting might be an issue, you might get poked in the back long before you reach the reach the required depth
> 
> Small is good......especially to lift up....put over your knee and.....erm.....stretch out :whistling:


Well maybe you should spot me from a different angle then?! 

Oh heck, think I'm feeling unstable now! We need to discuss the weather, winters coming, very wet day today. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Well maybe you should spot me from a different angle then?!
> 
> Oh heck, think I'm feeling unstable now! We need to discuss the weather, winters coming, very wet day today. :lol:


I'll spot from all angles just to be safe, starting from directly below you with my tongue out.....no leggings required for this set 

I bet its pouring up north :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I'll spot from all angles just to be safe, starting from directly below you with my tongue out.....no leggings required for this set
> 
> I bet its pouring up north :whistling:


I think I've changed my mind about you spotting me, I think you'd be a bit too pervy especially when I'm doing wide stance squats superset with wide stance SLDL's, you know, to really hit those hams and glutes. 

Yep, definitely is now. :tongue:


----------



## DiggyV

still the normal amount of filth in here I see :lol:

Keep up the erm ..... good work :wink:


----------



## lukeyybrown1

Chelsea said:


> Thanks for that mate  nice to know that its worth a read and helps people
> 
> To answer your question, I started weight training around the 12 stone mark so I was never a big guy to start with but I definitely found it easy to put on muscle, I began lifting weights in my school gym and it literally had 4 machines, a shoulder press, chest press, lat pull down and leg extension, that was it, I would train every lunch time moving from 1 machine to the next do as many as I could with as heavy as I could then leave and not eat haha, still managed to pack on muscle really quickly though, we're not talking loads but enough for people to know within a few weeks.
> 
> I also used to do kickboxing then moved to boxing and found that even just doing the sheer volume of press-ups gave me a fairly decent chest so I never found it too hard to put on muscle.
> 
> Im 29 now mate and 6 stone heavier from where I started and far leaner than I used to be when I used to bulk, so probably a greater amount of muscle than what I used to be.
> 
> It is nice being 18stone especially in the morning so its a true weight. You on gear at the moment mate?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 4 stone since birth isn't that great :lol:


Thanks for replying mate! Well i looked into that what gear you have used and things in the past and I have just ordered WildCat DecaTest 500 and dbol for my winter bulk

I started at 10stone 10lbs back when I was 19 i am now 22 and i am 16 stone in the morning after using multiple cycles

This will be my biggest ever bulk and im going to run;

TEST 1500 per week

DECA 800 per week

TREN 300 per week

DBOL 80MG Per day

SLIN 10IU Morning and 10IU Post workout

GH before bed

Before this I have only ever ran around 500-750mg test and 800EQ with 50mg dbol

I want to take everything to another extreme

I have this thing where I hardly train my legs as well man, I just cant get into it!

thanks for all your info bro! I will post a pic to you when I hit 18stone! even if its a year down the line!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I think I've changed my mind about you spotting me, I think you'd be a bit too pervy especially when I'm doing wide stance squats superset with wide stance SLDL's, you know, to really hit those hams and glutes.
> 
> Yep, definitely is now. :tongue:


Might i suggest some good mornings? I have a good morning right now reading this!!



DiggyV said:


> still the normal amount of filth in here I see :lol:
> 
> Keep up the erm ..... good work :wink:


Will endeavour to keep up the level of filth sir 



lukeyybrown1 said:


> Thanks for replying mate! Well i looked into that what gear you have used and things in the past and I have just ordered WildCat DecaTest 500 and dbol for my winter bulk
> 
> I started at 10stone 10lbs back when I was 19 i am now 22 and i am 16 stone in the morning after using multiple cycles
> 
> This will be my biggest ever bulk and im going to run;
> 
> TEST 1500 per week
> 
> DECA 800 per week
> 
> TREN 300 per week
> 
> DBOL 80MG Per day
> 
> SLIN 10IU Morning and 10IU Post workout
> 
> GH before bed
> 
> Before this I have only ever ran around 500-750mg test and 800EQ with 50mg dbol
> 
> I want to take everything to another extreme
> 
> I have this thing where I hardly train my legs as well man, I just cant get into it!
> 
> thanks for all your info bro! I will post a pic to you when I hit 18stone! even if its a year down the line!


No worries at all mate, one thing i would say is that is a hell of a lot of gear mate, bare in mind that i am using less than that right now and i am already over 18stone. If your last cycle was 500-750mg Test and 800mg Eq then why not just go for 3ml of Decatest a week instead of 5ml so you get - 900mg Test and 600mg Deca, that is still plenty mate especially with another 560mg of Dbol per week in there too!

I know you want to take this to another extreme but remember i always tried to get as much as i could off as little as possible and it hasnt done me any harm  use the money saved on gear to treat yourself to some nice organic food to have in your diet each week mate, food will go far further than another shot of Test would. I know this is probably hard to read as most people always feel like more is better but sometimes more gear doesnt necessarily mean more gains, or the return is far less than expected.

I'll await the pic (better be 18stone and lean though haha).


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Might i suggest some good mornings? I have a good morning right now reading this!!


I can think of another type of good morning that's a great start to the day too.


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> No worries at all mate, one thing i would say is that is a hell of a lot of gear mate, bare in mind that i am using less than that right now and i am already over 18stone. If your last cycle was 500-750mg Test and 800mg Eq then why not just go for 3ml of Decatest a week instead of 5ml so you get - 900mg Test and 600mg Deca, that is still plenty mate especially with another 560mg of Dbol per week in there too!
> 
> I know you want to take this to another extreme but remember i always tried to get as much as i could off as little as possible and it hasnt done me any harm  use the money saved on gear to treat yourself to some nice organic food to have in your diet each week mate, food will go far further than another shot of Test would. I know this is probably hard to read as most people always feel like more is better but sometimes more gear doesnt necessarily mean more gains, or the return is far less than expected.
> 
> I'll await the pic (better be 18stone and lean though haha).


I have to agree here TBH. Increasing use of AAS wont give you a linear response as far as gains go. From my own use, and working and talking with a lot of people upto Olympia and Universe level over the last *ahem* number of years (and its in decades :lol: ) I have seen and been told and seen that there is a threshold of around 1.5g a week above which you need to massively increase the amount you take to get any additional large increase in gains. So lets say you bang in 3g a week, this is not going to give you double the gains of 1.5g. In fact it's likely to max out at around 40% extra if you are lucky and nail your diet and training exactly. Also you need to consider the additional stress that the extra level of AAS will put on you.

Also another option to consider as well as decatest would be Test Tren Mast in the ratio 2:1:1. I have recently advised a very senior level competitor (not senior like me - old - senior as in at the top of the game, just before you start @Chelsea :lol: ) on a cycle using this and also additional supplementation, he has gained fantastically on it, OK there were some peps as well in there. Given you have run about 1.5g previously, I would suggest you run a similar profile but with different substances. Test should always be the foundation of any cycle. The others are the icing on the cake, not the cake itself.

Have a look at running 800:400:400 T:T:M for 12-14 weeks. Possibly with a DBol kicker, unless you are on cruise at the mo, in which case just bang it in. 

Just my 0.02, holler if you need more.

:thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:



> I can think of another type of good morning that's a great start to the day too.


Im very *anal* about my morning routine but im sure i could fit you in 



DiggyV said:


> I have to agree here TBH. Increasing use of AAS wont give you a linear response as far as gains go. From my own use, and working and talking with a lot of people upto Olympia and Universe level over the last *ahem* number of years (and its in decades :lol: ) I have seen and been told and seen that there is a threshold of around 1.5g a week above which you need to massively increase the amount you take to get any additional large increase in gains. So lets say you bang in 3g a week, this is not going to give you double the gains of 1.5g. In fact it's likely to max out at around 40% extra if you are lucky and nail your diet and training exactly. Also you need to consider the additional stress that the extra level of AAS will put on you.
> 
> Also another option to consider as well as decatest would be Test Tren Mast in the ratio 2:1:1. I have recently advised a very senior level competitor (not senior like me - old - senior as in at the top of the game, just before you start @Chelsea :lol: ) on a cycle using this and also additional supplementation, he has gained fantastically on it, OK there were some peps as well in there. Given you have run about 1.5g previously, I would suggest you run a similar profile but with different substances. Test should always be the foundation of any cycle. The others are the icing on the cake, not the cake itself.
> 
> Have a look at running 800:400:400 T:T:M for 12-14 weeks. Possibly with a DBol kicker, unless you are on cruise at the mo, in which case just bang it in.
> 
> Just my 0.02, holler if you need more.
> 
> :thumb:


You are as old as you are wise.......very 

Good advice mate and a nice insight, would love to hear about the doses used by the Universe and Olympia level competitors mate, you have my email


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> You are as old as you are wise.......very
> 
> Good advice mate and a nice insight, would love to hear about the doses used by the Universe and Olympia level competitors mate, you have my email


Will do buddy, but trust me, they are way lower than you would imagine, and not just the dose they admit to. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

DiggyV said:


> Will do buddy, but trust me, they are way lower than you would imagine, and not just the dose they admit to. :lol:


I bet mate, im sure the really top pro's like the top 6 at Olympia use way less mainly because they are hyper responders, plus have the genetics to build huge amounts of muscle just looking at weights. I dont believe for a second that all pro's use upwards of 3,4,5 grams per week, surely their bodies would just give up after that level of abuse for such a prolonged period of time.


----------



## Chelsea

@sean 162 just a quick video for you from Shoulders last night, this was my 3rd set, had already done 10 reps on 40kg's, 12 reps on 50kg's then this with 55kg dumbells, no arm bands and notice how the weight come all the way down to touch my delts nice and slow


----------



## sgtsniff

Chelsea said:


> @sean 162 just a quick video for you from Shoulders last night, this was my 3rd set, had already done 10 reps on 40kg's, 8 reps on 50kg's then this with 55kg dumbells, no arm bands and notice how the weight come all the way down to touch my delts nice and slow


Quick one mate. I'm considering using Neuro Pharma test prop, did you use it or were you using a blend? Any pip?


----------



## Chelsea

sgtsniff said:


> Quick one mate. I'm considering using Neuro Pharma test prop, did you use it or were you using a blend? Any pip?


Havent used it on its own mate but used it in the Rip 200, seemed spot on to me and minimal pip for a rip blend


----------



## sean 162

No no phil ur just soo big that parellel is touching ur shoulders. I only go parrelell with incline and shoulder press. My front delts are my biggest part. (Even tho tiny of course) so flat is the only thing i use full rom. Maybe i will change my whole training for you....

P.s. GREAT LIFTING !

Nice n strong . But still weak for a 18stoner . Come on man .


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> I bet mate, im sure the really top pro's like the top 6 at Olympia use way less mainly because they are hyper responders, plus have the genetics to build huge amounts of muscle just looking at weights. I dont believe for a second that all pro's use upwards of 3,4,5 grams per week, surely their bodies would just give up after that level of abuse for such a prolonged period of time.


Exactly.

Also I have always said that the 4 most important things to gaining muscle are, in order of importance :

1/. Diet

2/. Training

3/. Rest

4/. PEDs (AAS, Peps, Slin, GH etc etc)

Some of the cycles I have seen on here when compared to that person's post PCT gains, and this is the critical part, are significantly less than could be achieved. And I have to say that for a lot of the gains people make, I have trained people without AAS to gain more, in the same sort of time frame too.

There have of course been cases of extreme AAS abuse in the pro ranks, however this is more in the old school guys from the mid/late 80s and 90s when I started out - go look up Andreas Münzer - and this was in the days of pharma only AAS too. However more recently, with a greater understanding of the mechanism of action of AAS, consensus has moved away from the "more is better" approach, to a more intelligent use of a range of compounds to get the growth.

The guys I have spoken to and worked with are on up to about 1.5g a week. This is the upper end of AAS use, and I know several national and international level winners who use less than a gram a week on cycle. I will say though by the time you start getting to the upper end you have realised several things:

a/. more does not mean more - this is not just on AAS, but also on the weights you need to shift to gain muscle. As you know (and anyone else that read my journals) I moved over from a conventional pyramid training approach, with a low rep top weight set, to a routine that focussed on the exercise not the weight. My normal routine moved to 15 reps for each and every set. Yes this dropped my max weight, but my gains went through the roof. I was on just over 1g a week TTM and had a diet that was on point. Just short of 16st at my peak at around 13-14% BF. Wont suit everyone, but just chasing weight and PBs is not always the best way of putting on mass, and will of course massively increase your chance of injuries - particularly if on higher doses AAS - specifically androgenics (but that is another topic that I will go over if people want more info)

b/. They know the best diet for them - again this is not always the 6 meal a day approach. It may be lower than this, it may be higher. Also they tend to know the best P:C:F split too, and which meals need adjustments to this profile. For me I tend to have more carbs last thing - I know this goes against everything that you are told by conventional wisdom. However higher carbs at night help control leptin levels better, so you wake less hungry. This allows me to train cardio fasted in the morning, bang in a shake and then hit the weights, which works on the button.

c/. They listen to their bodies with regard to rest and recuperation. When you stop doing this you start risking injury.

d/. Training routines get moved around - whether this is the order exercises are done, or the days that body parts are trained. Simply training the same exercises in the same order on the same days, week in week out will stagnate gains.

Sorry if this went on a bit :lol: , It could have been a lot longer but thought you probably shouldn't nod off at work.


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> No no phil ur just soo big that parellel is touching ur shoulders. I only go parrelell with incline and shoulder press. My front delts are my biggest part. (Even tho tiny of course) so flat is the only thing i use full rom. Maybe i will change my whole training for you....
> 
> P.s. GREAT LIFTING !
> 
> Nice n strong . But still weak for a 18stoner . Come on man .


Haha you're right that im so big but from what i can see my elbows are clearly pointing down showing that im beyond parallel 



I would greatly appreciate you changing your training up completely, i feel it will make you a real man and not just a pretend athlete 



DiggyV said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Also I have always said that the 4 most important things to gaining muscle are, in order of importance :
> 
> 1/. Diet
> 
> 2/. Training
> 
> 3/. Rest
> 
> 4/. PEDs (AAS, Peps, Slin, GH etc etc)
> 
> Some of the cycles I have seen on here when compared to that person's post PCT gains, and this is the critical part, are significantly less than could be achieved. And I have to say that for a lot of the gains people make, I have trained people without AAS to gain more, in the same sort of time frame too.
> 
> There have of course been cases of extreme AAS abuse in the pro ranks, however this is more in the old school guys from the mid/late 80s and 90s when I started out - go look up Andreas Münzer - and this was in the days of pharma only AAS too. However more recently, with a greater understanding of the mechanism of action of AAS, consensus has moved away from the "more is better" approach, to a more intelligent use of a range of compounds to get the growth.
> 
> The guys I have spoken to and worked with are on up to about 1.5g a week. This is the upper end of AAS use, and I know several national and international level winners who use less than a gram a week on cycle. I will say though by the time you start getting to the upper end you have realised several things:
> 
> a/. more does not mean more - this is not just on AAS, but also on the weights you need to shift to gain muscle. As you know (and anyone else that read my journals) I moved over from a conventional pyramid training approach, with a low rep top weight set, to a routine that focussed on the exercise not the weight. My normal routine moved to 15 reps for each and every set. Yes this dropped my max weight, but my gains went through the roof. I was on just over 1g a week TTM and had a diet that was on point. Just short of 16st at my peak at around 13-14% BF. Wont suit everyone, but just chasing weight and PBs is not always the best way of putting on mass, and will of course massively increase your chance of injuries - particularly if on higher doses AAS - specifically androgenics (but that is another topic that I will go over if people want more info)
> 
> b/. They know the best diet for them - again this is not always the 6 meal a day approach. It may be lower than this, it may be higher. Also they tend to know the best P:C:F split too, and which meals need adjustments to this profile. For me I tend to have more carbs last thing - I know this goes against everything that you are told by conventional wisdom. However higher carbs at night help control leptin levels better, so you wake less hungry. This allows me to train cardio fasted in the morning, bang in a shake and then hit the weights, which works on the button.
> 
> c/. They listen to their bodies with regard to rest and recuperation. When you stop doing this you start risking injury.
> 
> d/. Training routines get moved around - whether this is the order exercises are done, or the days that body parts are trained. Simply training the same exercises in the same order on the same days, week in week out will stagnate gains.
> 
> Sorry if this went on a bit :lol: , It could have been a lot longer but thought you probably shouldn't nod off at work.


Haha i didnt nod off mate, i like sh1t like this although, personally for me i would put it in this order:

1. Training.

2. Diet.

3. Rest.

4. Peds.

Mainly because without the proper training and level of intensity, correct form etc there would be very little in terms of gains, take for example if you trained like an absolute w4nker with horrendous form or just lacking any serious effort, even with an amazing diet you wouldnt see much in the way of progress, however, someone that trained balls to the wall and left it all in the gym but had a worse diet which contained fast food etc would see more in terms of gains purely because the catalyst for hypertrophy (overload/stress on the muscle) would be high and the body would have no choice but to grow. Obviously ideally both training and diet being spot on is the ideal 

Yea ive seen Muntzer's cycle before and even just the Winny dose was scary, wasnt it 400mg a day!! I worry if i take 75mg-100mg! Im sure there still are some guys who massively abuse gear but i suppose we'll never know. The guys you say use 1.5g, do you find they use peps and gh more or is it just in general that these guys take less?

I know what you mean about them knowing their bodies too, i feel this is a very underlooked part of BB'ing, some people dont listen to their own bodies and never take the time to assess what works and what doesnt they just read the next best article like "higher Tren than Test" and go with that without ever giving a second thought to the fact that they responded really well of higher Test.

I definitely agree with the whole higher rep form issue and dropping of the weight a bit although the video of me shoulder pressing just above kinda contradicts that haha. When i joined my gym this time last year i switched to a 12 rep scheme, i literally made sure i hit 12 reps on every set, it may have been basic but it enabled me to have good form and gave the muscle a far longer TUT which resulted in rapid gains even though diet hadnt changed. I have modified that now with the help of Will especially for legs and that is working a treat but i definitely believe that higher reps are the way to go, some heavy stuff has to go in there too but i rarely go below 6 or 7 reps even on stuff like that, i love the odd 1rm bench but thats probably performed twice per year if that!

I could probably rabbit on some more too haha but i fear this could be quite the essay already. This cycle is a bit of an experiment for me as its higher mg than i have ever used before so will be interesting to see whether or not it is worth it, time will tell old man


----------



## sgtsniff

Chelsea said:


> Havent used it on its own mate but used it in the Rip 200, seemed spot on to me and minimal pip for a rip blend


Cheers. Did you take caber or prami with it mate? Or with tren in general? Contemplating a short tren cycle and want to keep the cost down and just use an AI if thats gonna do the trick.


----------



## Chelsea

sgtsniff said:


> Cheers. Did you take caber or prami with it mate? Or with tren in general? Contemplating a short tren cycle and want to keep the cost down and just use an AI if thats gonna do the trick.


Never take Caber or Prami mate, never needed to, always take an AI but thats it. Short Tren cycles are always good mate, the Rip was really good.


----------



## 39005

great form and control with the press , you need to buy a bigger t shirt tho - that one is cutting the blood supply off to your arms


----------



## sean 162

Whats the benefit of going past parellel?


----------



## Chelsea

aqualung said:


> great form and control with the press , you need to buy a bigger t shirt tho - that one is cutting the blood supply off to your arms


Haha thats an XL already....i'll see if i can upgrade of just cut a slit in the sleeves like Sergio did haha!



sean 162 said:


> Whats the benefit of going past parellel?


More stress on shoulders as its full ROM and greater TUT, obviously some people will say that you risk more injury doing it this way and if you do have a previous with regards to shoulder problems then i would suggest parallel to be fine but for everyone else who presses i say all the way to the delts. The top of the movement is a lot of Tricep work and i want to get the most out of my shoulders so it has to be the lower the better for me.


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Haha thats an XL already....i'll see if i can upgrade of just cut a slit in the sleeves like Sergio did haha!
> 
> More stress on shoulders as its full ROM and greater TUT, obviously some people will say that you risk more injury doing it this way and if you do have a previous with regards to shoulder problems then i would suggest parallel to be fine but for everyone else who presses i say all the way to the delts. The top of the movement is a lot of Tricep work and i want to get the most out of my shoulders so it has to be the lower the better for me.


Fair enough i have fair bit of jip from left front delt hence all the parellel. ( not man reps). And yeh im starting to not lock out once past my heaviest set . Seriously kills off muscle did a fair bit of constant tension work in prep. Worked well


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Fair enough i have fair bit of jip from left front delt hence all the parellel. ( not man reps). And yeh im starting to not lock out once past my heaviest set . Seriously kills off muscle did a fair bit of constant tension work in prep. Worked well


Jokes aside mate if delts hurt then it aint worth it, you have to work around it and come to terms with being far smaller than me 

Yea constant tension is a bitch!! Awesome though especially with a drop set or 2.


----------



## sgtsniff

Chelsea said:


> Never take Caber or Prami mate, never needed to, always take an AI but thats it. Short Tren cycles are always good mate, the Rip was really good.


Sound. I don't fancy taking MAST cos i love my hair or i'd go with the blend. I remember seeing you're taking aromasin now rather than adex, hows your libido with it? Adex kills my sex drive even at 0.5mg e7d!


----------



## lukeyybrown1

Chelsea said:


> Might i suggest some good mornings? I have a good morning right now reading this!!
> 
> Will endeavour to keep up the level of filth sir
> 
> No worries at all mate, one thing i would say is that is a hell of a lot of gear mate, bare in mind that i am using less than that right now and i am already over 18stone. If your last cycle was 500-750mg Test and 800mg Eq then why not just go for 3ml of Decatest a week instead of 5ml so you get - 900mg Test and 600mg Deca, that is still plenty mate especially with another 560mg of Dbol per week in there too!
> 
> I know you want to take this to another extreme but remember i always tried to get as much as i could off as little as possible and it hasnt done me any harm  use the money saved on gear to treat yourself to some nice organic food to have in your diet each week mate, food will go far further than another shot of Test would. I know this is probably hard to read as most people always feel like more is better but sometimes more gear doesnt necessarily mean more gains, or the return is far less than expected.
> 
> I'll await the pic (better be 18stone and lean though haha).


Thanks for your advice mate I will certainly take that on board then I do 3ml a week + my dbol + my slin + my GH and i will leave the tren also

hahah lean 18 stone ouch!!! gonan be tough but worth it


----------



## Chelsea

sgtsniff said:


> Sound. I don't fancy taking MAST cos i love my hair or i'd go with the blend. I remember seeing you're taking aromasin now rather than adex, hows your libido with it? Adex kills my sex drive even at 0.5mg e7d!


Libido seems find mate, was lying in bed with a rock on last night but didnt really fancy waking the gf haha! Couldnt take my mind off it either so was very frustrating.


----------



## Chelsea

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Thanks for your advice mate I will certainly take that on board then I do 3ml a week + my dbol + my slin + my GH and i will leave the tren also
> 
> hahah lean 18 stone ouch!!! gonan be tough but worth it


Well when i say lean i mean my lean so not fat but not exactly peeled either, just a fairly decent off season condition haha.

Sounds like a much better cycle mate and like i said focus on the food because your gear will be awesome as i love that DecaTest, always blew up on it  and if your training is well balanced and intense then the last thing is to use the extra money saved like i said earlier on food, lots of it and good quality too.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Im very *anal* about my morning routine but im sure i could fit you in
> 
> You are as old as you are wise.......very
> 
> Good advice mate and a nice insight, would love to hear about the doses used by the Universe and Olympia level competitors mate, you have my email


Likewise, but i'm sure you could fit you in too, although I reckon that your rigid routine is not just for mornings. 



Chelsea said:


> @sean 162 just a quick video for you from Shoulders last night, this was my 3rd set, had already done 10 reps on 40kg's, 12 reps on 50kg's then this with 55kg dumbells, no arm bands and notice how the weight come all the way down to touch my delts nice and slow


Jesus, i'm only 1 kg heavier than those db's, I can only imagine what you could do with me, strong fooker.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Likewise, but i'm sure you could fit you in too, although I reckon that your rigid routine is not just for mornings.
> 
> Jesus, i'm only 1 kg heavier than those db's, I can only imagine what you could do with me, strong fooker.


So rigid so often haha!

Maybe i could wear you like a glove and press you :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Hmmm new pre workout has arrived


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> So rigid so often haha!
> 
> Maybe i could wear you like a glove and press you :lol:


Got to be strict with routine.

Hmm, not quite what I had in mind.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Got to be strict with routine.
> 
> Hmm, not quite what I had in mind.


But similar right?  we'll work on some different options!

*all this talk and high test levels has resulted in a danger w4nk at work!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> But similar right?  we'll work on some different options!
> 
> *all this talk and high test levels has resulted in a danger w4nk at work!! :thumbup1:


I'm open to suggestions. 

mg: Oh goodness :bounce: can I blame your gear if I go and do the same?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> mg: Oh goodness :bounce: can I blame your gear if I go and do the same?


Only if i receive a video of it happening.....in which case.....blame away


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Only if i receive a video of it happening.....in which case.....blame away


Erm, well where was mine!? :sneaky2: I think next time we should schedule mutual danger w4nks.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm new pre workout has arrived
> 
> View attachment 159574
> View attachment 159575


Loved this! 100mg pre workout and I rated the pumps/strength better than the var, couple of forced reps at the end of my first shoulder exercise and it felt like my arms were gonna drop out of the sockets lol


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Erm, well where was mine!? :sneaky2: I think next time we should schedule mutual danger w4nks.


I'll book you in for a slot today.....snap chat? 



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Loved this! 100mg pre workout and I rated the pumps/strength better than the var, couple of forced reps at the end of my first shoulder exercise and it felt like my arms were gonna drop out of the sockets lol


This is exactly what I wanted to hear, cant wait to take it later on and train back, will probably look like im carrying carpets under my arms when im walking later haha!


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> This is exactly what I wanted to hear, cant wait to take it later on and train back, will probably look like im carrying carpets under my arms when im walking later haha!


Be interesting to hear how you get on with the oxys mate! Prepare for some skin bursting pumps 

Have you used NP NPP by any chance? Would use Alpha usually but expensive sh1t :lol:

Lots round my way really rate the NP range


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Be interesting to hear how you get on with the oxys mate! Prepare for some skin bursting pumps
> 
> Have you used NP NPP by any chance? Would use Alpha usually but expensive sh1t :lol:
> 
> Lots round my way really rate the NP range


Haha im sure I will love them mate, all the stuff I have used from NP has been wicked to these should be a nice addition too.

Actually haven't used their NPP yet but I would happily choose it over AP due to it being cheaper and I would have full confidence in it being spot on dose wise


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Haha im sure I will love them mate, all the stuff I have used from NP has been wicked to these should be a nice addition too.
> 
> Actually haven't used their NPP yet but I would happily choose it over AP due to it being cheaper and I would have full confidence in it being spot on dose wise


Exactly my thinking mate, WAY cheaper and the quality isnt comprised 

400mg of it when I drop the orals..... Gona be good


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Exactly my thinking mate, WAY cheaper and the quality isnt comprised
> 
> 400mg of it when I drop the orals..... Gona be good


Yea that's a nice dose for it mate. Last NPP I used was Rohm 200 but that was a good 18months ago, really like NPP, kicks in nice and quick.


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Yea that's a nice dose for it mate. Last NPP I used was Rohm 200 but that was a good 18months ago, really like NPP, kicks in nice and quick.


I used 300mg last time so little bump up lol

Would have used the Rohm but heard alot saying its not 200mg tho?!


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> I used 300mg last time so little bump up lol
> 
> Would have used the Rohm but heard alot saying its not 200mg tho?!


Yea that's the problem, since the gear testing thread it has shown up a few labs and Rohm was one of them hence why I would use Np for NPP and not Rohm.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> This is exactly what I wanted to hear, cant wait to take it later on and train back, will probably look like im carrying carpets under my arms when im walking later haha!


 that's probably just back fat mate :rolleye:



Goodfella said:


> Be interesting to hear how you get on with the oxys mate! Prepare for some skin bursting pumps
> 
> Have you used NP NPP by any chance? Would use Alpha usually but expensive sh1t :lol:
> 
> Lots round my way really rate the NP range


Iv used NP npp, very smooth jab, no pip and did what it was supposed to, would def run it again


----------



## Goodfella

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Iv used NP npp, very smooth jab, no pip and did what it was supposed to, would def run it again


Nice one cheers mate  , 4 more weeks of Test plus orals then swap orals for NPP


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I'll book you in for a slot today.....snap chat?
> 
> This is exactly what I wanted to hear, cant wait to take it later on and train back, will probably look like im carrying carpets under my arms when im walking later haha!


Maybe.


----------



## Chelsea

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> that's probably just back fat mate :rolleye:


 :lol: you cnut!


----------



## Chelsea

So quick recap of the last few days training:

*Shoulders:*

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

40kg x 12

50kg x 12 - Pb for number of reps unspotted - think I got ten then needed a tiny help.

55kg x 7 (video a couple pages back) - PB

*Chest:*

Flat Bench:

100kg x 6

130kg x 8

150kg x 8 - think this might be a pb - felt ok actually and form was really controlled, definitely going to get my bench higher this blast 

*Arms:*

Dumbell Curls:

27.kg dumbells x 6 reps a side with perfect form, started the pyramid with 20kg then 25kg so much heavier than before.

17.5kg a side on straight bar curls for 8 reps 

All in all a good weeks training, diet hasn't been 100% as I have been back late a few nights so missed the final meal of the night and had to improvise with cashews and milk which isn't ideal.

Even so im up half a pound from last week which im pleased with considering its been an on and off week food wise.


----------



## Dark sim

sean 162 said:


> Top man Rob


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111179693212?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&var=410219438431&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Chelsea

Dark sim said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111179693212?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&var=410219438431&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Got one of these already, work really well, dip it in water but I then stick it in a tupperware box then put in the fridge so when I take it to the gym at 4:45pm its stays cold right up until I need to jab about 7pm and would stay cold for ages like that too.


----------



## Chelsea

Oh my lord, I've done legs tonight and I'm sitting here unable to straighten my legs as my quads are cramping, serious bad times over here!!


----------



## sean 162

Maybe they will grow a little. Good work dude !


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Maybe they will grow a little. Good work dude !


Hahaha its horrendous! If this is the outcome then I may just zack it off and do your physique class


----------



## sean 162

Bring it on fatty


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Bring it on fatty


Oh I will you tiny cnut 

So legs last night that have made me walk like a victim of one of @Keeks fisting parties!

*Single Leg Lying Hammy Curls:*

30 x 8

40 x 8

40 x 8

40 x 8 - last couple were half reps but 40kg is a new pb, I struggled to get a few out on 40kg when I started this exercise 

*Leg Extension:*

77kg x 12 - far too easy

98kg x 12 - easy again

112kg x 12 - every rep slow on the way up with a squeeze and a slow negative too, really controlled.

*TUT Hack Squats:* - 5 seconds up and 5 down -horrific

50kg x 6 reps - usually 50kg is only managed on the last couple of sets and I have to work up to it.

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

65kg x 6

70kg x 6 - huge pb considering I started doing this exercise and struggled on 40kg!!

*Leg Press:*

150kg x 20 reps - slow negative and deep rep with constant tension.

175kg x 18

200kg x 16

220kg x 14

Both squat racks were busy so used an adapted squat, plate loaded but very nice movement and deep reps.

50kg x 20 reps - almost like a front squat and actually felt really good.

*Lunges:*

2 sets x 20 reps on each leg - these are just a nightmare but also at the same time really good.

*Standing Calf Raises:*

10 plates x 10 reps followed by 10 floor reps x 6 sets - wanted to die

*Seated Calf Raises:*

35 kg x 8 super slow and a hold at the top and bottom.

40kg x 8

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

Done - really good session and as I said I was getting cramp in my quads just straightening my legs so they definitely got worked hard! Hammys feel tight from the lying hammy curls performed as well so I should be in for a fair amount of pain later today and tomorrow, the only thing that will take my mind off it is watching the Apprentice late, cant wait to see which one is the biggest douche out of the lot trying to make out he's basically Lord Sugar's twin haha


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Oh I will you tiny cnut
> 
> So legs last night that have made me walk like a victim of one of @Keeks fisting parties!
> 
> *Single Leg Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 30 x 8
> 
> 40 x 8
> 
> 40 x 8
> 
> 40 x 8 - last couple were half reps but 40kg is a new pb, I struggled to get a few out on 40kg when I started this exercise
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 77kg x 12 - far too easy
> 
> 98kg x 12 - easy again
> 
> 112kg x 12 - every rep slow on the way up with a squeeze and a slow negative too, really controlled.
> 
> *TUT Hack Squats:* - 5 seconds up and 5 down -horrific
> 
> 50kg x 6 reps - usually 50kg is only managed on the last couple of sets and I have to work up to it.
> 
> 60kg x 6
> 
> 60kg x 6
> 
> 65kg x 6
> 
> 70kg x 6 - huge pb considering I started doing this exercise and struggled on 40kg!!
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 150kg x 20 reps - slow negative and deep rep with constant tension.
> 
> 175kg x 18
> 
> 200kg x 16
> 
> 220kg x 14
> 
> Both squat racks were busy so used an adapted squat, plate loaded but very nice movement and deep reps.
> 
> 50kg x 20 reps - almost like a front squat and actually felt really good.
> 
> *Lunges:*
> 
> 2 sets x 20 reps on each leg - these are just a nightmare but also at the same time really good.
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises:*
> 
> 10 plates x 10 reps followed by 10 floor reps x 6 sets - wanted to die
> 
> *Seated Calf Raises:*
> 
> 35 kg x 8 super slow and a hold at the top and bottom.
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> 45kg x 8
> 
> 45kg x 8
> 
> Done - really good session and as I said I was getting cramp in my quads just straightening my legs so they definitely got worked hard! Hammys feel tight from the lying hammy curls performed as well so I should be in for a fair amount of pain later today and tomorrow, the only thing that will take my mind off it is watching the Apprentice late, cant wait to see which one is the biggest douche out of the lot trying to make out he's basically Lord Sugar's twin haha


Ohh lord pass me the sick bucket oh and a towel..


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Ohh lord pass me the sick bucket oh and a towel..


Tell me about it mate, driving home was the worst, my foot on the clutch was shaking like Ali, what I would have done for an automatic!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Tell me about it mate, driving home was the worst, my foot on the clutch was shaking like Ali, what I would have done for an automatic!


Last time I did legs I thought id shat a lil as id never gone so low and pushed so hard.. so to speak

Ali lol!!


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Last time I did legs I thought id shat a lil as id never gone so low and pushed so hard.. so to speak
> 
> Ali lol!!


Hahahaha I doubt there's been many times in your life that anyone has thought you've gone that deep


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha I doubt there's been many times in your life that anyone has thought you've gone that deep


True dat they don't call me half ****d BC for nothing..


----------



## Chelsea

Meal 2 this morning 220g steak burgers with 150g sweet spud.


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Meal 2 this morning 220g steak burgers with 150g sweet spud.
> 
> View attachment 159930


White looking sweet spud lol??

Hacks with that tempo sound horrific mate!

These look worse tho


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> White looking sweet spud lol??
> 
> Hacks with that tempo sound horrific mate!
> 
> These look worse tho


Haha that's what I thought but its a slightly different version of sweet spud, cant remember name.

Hacks at that tempo are mate! Theres nothing like it, the burn is just phenomenal!

Fck me that dude shows you around his gym for 5 mins before he even does a rep the fcker!! Looks far too complicated to set up but I can imagine its a good exercise, great stretch on the quads that's for sure.


----------



## 39005

Sounds like a nice light session 

..... If you trained legs properly keeks would have to come and put you in the boot of the car to take you home:tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

aqualung said:


> Sounds like a nice light session
> 
> ..... If you trained legs properly keeks would have to come and put you in the boot of the car to take you home:tongue:


 :lol: you cnut 

Boot of her car, how would I ever fit?


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Haha that's what I thought but its a slightly different version of sweet spud, cant remember name.
> 
> Hacks at that tempo are mate! Theres nothing like it, the burn is just phenomenal!
> 
> Fck me that dude shows you around his gym for 5 mins before he even does a rep the fcker!! Looks far too complicated to set up but I can imagine its a good exercise, great stretch on the quads that's for sure.


I'm just looking for ways to be more saddistic with my leg training :lol:

Trying to get out of the mould of stacking the leg press and just feeling my knees collapse!!

Doing lots of pauses and isometrics and quads finally fcuking growing haha.


----------



## 39005




----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> I'm just looking for ways to be more saddistic with my leg training :lol:
> 
> Trying to get out of the mould of stacking the leg press and just feeling my knees collapse!!
> 
> Doing lots of pauses and isometrics and quads finally fcuking growing haha.


Plenty to do mate, especially if your knees cant take it like mine, maybe pre exhaust the legs with extensions so that you cant physically take that much weight on the leg press? Glad they're growing mate, mine feel bigger already too and definitely stronger.



aqualung said:


>


 :lol: you cnut! Is it bad that I know that is from Top Gear!?


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Plenty to do mate, especially if your knees cant take it like mine, maybe pre exhaust the legs with extensions so that you cant physically take that much weight on the leg press? Glad they're growing mate, mine feel bigger already too and definitely stronger.


I already pre exhaust them :lol: going to slow negatives right down on leg press and work on not locking out at the top... Feel I lose tension/mind muscle connection by fully extending and in essence resting a couple of secs at top!


----------



## 39005

Chelsea said:


> Plenty to do mate, especially if your knees cant take it like mine, maybe pre exhaust the legs with extensions so that you cant physically take that much weight on the leg press? Glad they're growing mate, mine feel bigger already too and definitely stronger.
> 
> :lol: you cnut! Is it bad that I know that is from Top Gear!?


lol i had to think about where i could get a pic with a bloke in a boot and that top gear episode came to mind


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> I already pre exhaust them :lol: going to slow negatives right down on leg press and work on not locking out at the top... Feel I lose tension/mind muscle connection by fully extending and in essence resting a couple of secs at top!


Yea mate slow negatives is awesome, its great on any body part as it ensures a far greater level of control and much more damage to the muscle and greater amount of muscle fibre recruitment. I know what you mean about locking out at the top, gives the muscles a rest, I only do it when im close to failure and I need a few seconds to get a few more reps out.



aqualung said:


> lol i had to think about where i could get a pic with a bloke in a boot and that top gear episode came to mind


Haha we are clearly both people who watch re-runs on Dave.....love it!


----------



## Chelsea

Forgot to tell everyone how I got so massive.... Dat bulk bag


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Forgot to tell everyone how I got so massive.... Dat bulk bag
> 
> View attachment 159959


Lmfaooo! What a cnut !


----------



## Michael81

Chelsea said:


> Forgot to tell everyone how I got so massive.... Dat bulk bag
> 
> View attachment 159959


lol...... did you borrow Milkys high viz.... :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Lmfaooo! What a cnut !


Don't be jelly :lol:


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Don't be jelly :lol:


Haha i actually am. This genuinley had me laughing out loud .


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Haha i actually am. This genuinley had me laughing out loud .


Why don't you wash that laughter down with a can of this refreshing drink:



@Keeks has swallowed plenty of Big Phil and said it tasted great  you can't beat honest reviews like that mate :beer:


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Why don't you wash that laughter down with a can of this refreshing drink:
> 
> View attachment 159960
> 
> 
> @Keeks has swallowed plenty of Big Phil and said it tasted great  you can't beat honest reviews like that mate :beer:


. Lmfaooo! BRILLIANT


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Oh I will you tiny cnut
> 
> So legs last night that have made me walk like a victim of one of @Keeks fisting parties!
> 
> *Single Leg Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 30 x 8
> 
> 40 x 8
> 
> 40 x 8
> 
> 40 x 8 - last couple were half reps but 40kg is a new pb, I struggled to get a few out on 40kg when I started this exercise
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 77kg x 12 - far too easy
> 
> 98kg x 12 - easy again
> 
> 112kg x 12 - every rep slow on the way up with a squeeze and a slow negative too, really controlled.
> 
> *TUT Hack Squats:* - 5 seconds up and 5 down -horrific
> 
> 50kg x 6 reps - usually 50kg is only managed on the last couple of sets and I have to work up to it.
> 
> 60kg x 6
> 
> 60kg x 6
> 
> 65kg x 6
> 
> 70kg x 6 - huge pb considering I started doing this exercise and struggled on 40kg!!
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 150kg x 20 reps - slow negative and deep rep with constant tension.
> 
> 175kg x 18
> 
> 200kg x 16
> 
> 220kg x 14
> 
> Both squat racks were busy so used an adapted squat, plate loaded but very nice movement and deep reps.
> 
> 50kg x 20 reps - almost like a front squat and actually felt really good.
> 
> *Lunges:*
> 
> 2 sets x 20 reps on each leg - these are just a nightmare but also at the same time really good.
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises:*
> 
> 10 plates x 10 reps followed by 10 floor reps x 6 sets - wanted to die
> 
> *Seated Calf Raises:*
> 
> 35 kg x 8 super slow and a hold at the top and bottom.
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> 45kg x 8
> 
> 45kg x 8
> 
> Done - really good session and as I said I was getting cramp in my quads just straightening my legs so they definitely got worked hard! Hammys feel tight from the lying hammy curls performed as well so I should be in for a fair amount of pain later today and tomorrow, the only thing that will take my mind off it is watching the Apprentice late, cant wait to see which one is the biggest douche out of the lot trying to make out he's basically Lord Sugar's twin haha


Don't be so soft, like my petite little fist would cause any problems. 

Is Apprentice on tonight?



Chelsea said:


> :lol: you cnut
> 
> Boot of her car, how would I ever fit?
> 
> View attachment 159936


Jesus, how you expect me to climb into that beast I'll never know!



Chelsea said:


> Why don't you wash that laughter down with a can of this refreshing drink:
> 
> View attachment 159960
> 
> 
> @Keeks has swallowed plenty of Big Phil and said it tasted great  you can't beat honest reviews like that mate :beer:


Hits the spots that other refreshments can't reach, lovely stuff. :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Don't be so soft, like my petite little fist would cause any problems.
> 
> Is Apprentice on tonight?
> 
> Jesus, how you expect me to climb into that beast I'll never know!
> 
> Hits the spots that other refreshments can't reach, lovely stuff. :thumb:


Yes Apprentice is on at 9pm!

Step ladder maybe?

Big Phil always hits the spot (if the spot is located directly in the bumhole)


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yes Apprentice is on at 9pm!
> 
> Step ladder maybe?
> 
> Big Phil always hits the spot (if the spot is located directly in the bumhole)


Good stuff, forgot all about it.

Could you not lift me up instead of the step ladder? 

:lol: I do have other spots too.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Good stuff, forgot all about it.
> 
> Could you not lift me up instead of the step ladder?
> 
> :lol: I do have other spots too.


I have a lever that could lift you up.......im going to need to be shown these other spots, I was unaware there were any!?!?!?! :confused1:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I have a lever that could lift you up.......im going to need to be shown these other spots, I was unaware there were any!?!?!?! :confused1:


Let me climb up on that lever and have a play around with it and I'll show you the other spots.


----------



## Chelsea

I actually cant believe how strong im getting! Last nights workout was on another level!

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

40kg x 10 - basically a warm up now

50kg x 8 - did 4 less reps than last week so I could save myself for the 55kg's as I wanted 8 reps.

55kg x 10!!!! - only got 7 last week with a couple spotted and this week I smashed 10 with only a tiny spot on last 2!! Absolutely mental! Ive never had my strength go up like this so fast!

Dropped back down to 40kg and did 15 reps!!!

*Behind Neck Press:*

60kg x 10 x 3 sets with a pause at the bottom, bringing the bar all the way down to the top of my spine.

*Rear Delts:*

56kg x 25 - piece of p1ss - was struggling the first week.

63kg x 20

70kg x 20

77kg x 20 - huge pb haven't been anywhere near even 63kg let alone 77kg for 20 reps! Didn't even struggle until 16 reps 

*Cable Side Laterals:*

3 plates x 15 reps per side x 2 sets - started doing this on 2 plates so that's right up too!

*V bar Push downs 100 rep:*

100 reps strict V bar push downs, first 35 was done without rest then pretty much did it in increments of 15 reps.

Awesome session, strength is flying up, I genuinely could have talked to my mate during the 50kg dumbell press! Feeling bigger and I have noticed my work trousers are tighter round my legs already so gonna try to get some pics done this week.

Nice rest day tonight although id actually be well up for training as its just epic at the moment.

Out of interest is anyone going to the Ukbff show on 26th of October? I'll be there supporting a mate.


----------



## sean 162

Ohh how u wish u got the oracle envolved earlier . Clearly working together to create some serious magic happen. Top work mate !

Not an insult in sight


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Ohh how u wish u got the oracle *envolved *earlier . Clearly working together to create some serious magic happen. Top work mate !
> 
> Not an insult in sight


Your atrocious spelling of "involved" leaves me exasperated! Stop trying to be a typical knuckle dragging meathead, it doesn't suit you......mainly because you aren't big enough yet :lol:

Yea mate im pleased with what we have come up with, the nice thing is that we have bounced ideas off each other with every aspect and come up with a realistic plan that suits my lifestyle at the moment, the worrying thing is that I still haven't hit the plan 100% so there is room for improvement!!

Loving it and never felt so fcking strong. Really wished I had videoed the lift last night! The only negative is that cleaning 110kg up worth of dumbells has resulted in a slight pull in my upper middle back and it hurts to look down, nothing major and has eased up since the morning but annoying.....such a burden being so strong


----------



## J4MES

Just wondering mate what's your views on rest days? And do you personal have a set amount?


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> Just wondering mate what's your views on rest days? And do you personal have a set amount?


Wednesday and Sundays are rest days mate


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Wednesday and Sundays are rest days mate


Wednesday is bingo night and Sunday you're at church you raging homosexual !!


----------



## Pancake'

Subbed! great stuff, strong lifts too.


----------



## Chelsea

Youngstarz said:


> Subbed! great stuff, strong lifts too.


Cheers mate, had a bit of an off day today as for some reason had a bit of a bad stomach and felt really rough earlier, almost went home from work but im sweet now so hopefully a good back session will be in order tonight, might try to get some vids 

Time for my pre workout meal - 220g mince with 150g spag


----------



## Pancake'

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, had a bit of an off day today as for some reason had a bit of a bad stomach and felt really rough earlier, almost went home from work but im sweet now so hopefully a good back session will be in order tonight, might try to get some vids
> 
> Time for my pre workout meal - 220g mince with 150g spag


Nice PWO meal. I might have something similar soon, unfortunately am aching all over with DOMS atm lol. Try my best to minimise them, as much as possible, but especially Legs & Chest I can have DOMS for up to, 5 days, sometimes a tad longer, Quads are in a state lol. Be interesting to see, what your Backday looks like and more importantly, what you deadlift  ahaha!! keep us posted mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Your atrocious spelling of "involved" leaves me exasperated! Stop trying to be a typical knuckle dragging meathead, it doesn't suit you......mainly because you aren't big enough yet :lol:
> 
> Yea mate im pleased with what we have come up with, the nice thing is that we have bounced ideas off each other with every aspect and come up with a realistic plan that suits my lifestyle at the moment, the worrying thing is that I still haven't hit the plan 100% so there is room for improvement!!
> 
> Loving it and never felt so fcking strong. Really wished I had videoed the lift last night! The only negative is that cleaning 110kg up worth of dumbells has resulted in a slight pull in my upper middle back and it *hurts to look down*, nothing major and has eased up since the morning but annoying.....such a burden being so strong


When do you ever look down?


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> Wednesday is bingo night and Sunday you're at church you raging homosexual !!


Dieing! Hahaha


----------



## sean 162

Youngstarz said:


> Nice PWO meal. I might have something similar soon, unfortunately am aching all over with DOMS atm lol. Try my best to minimise them, as much as possible, but especially Legs & Chest I can have DOMS for up to, 5 days, sometimes a tad longer, Quads are in a state lol. Be interesting to see, what your Backday looks like and more importantly, what you deadlift  ahaha!! keep us posted mate. :thumbup1:


Loool @Chelsea deadlift ..... Pfttt.

Awaits enslaught ....


----------



## Chelsea

Youngstarz said:


> Nice PWO meal. I might have something similar soon, unfortunately am aching all over with DOMS atm lol. Try my best to minimise them, as much as possible, but especially Legs & Chest I can have DOMS for up to, 5 days, sometimes a tad longer, Quads are in a state lol. Be interesting to see, what your Backday looks like and more importantly, what you deadlift  ahaha!! keep us posted mate. :thumbup1:


My quads still hurt a bit today from Monday so I know what you mean! Its a good meal, sets you up for a good workout, will list back workout tomorrow mate.



bigchickenlover said:


> When do you ever look down?


I constantly look down on you mere mortals 



sean 162 said:


> Loool @Chelsea deadlift ..... Pfttt.
> 
> Awaits enslaught ....


220kg x 4 reps 2nd session back in 2 and a half years? Come at me bro :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night - left trap still hurting so had to leave out deads and bent over rows which annoys me greatly!

*Hammer Low Row Single Arm:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

150kg x 12






*Hammer Underhand Row:*

50kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

*Seated Rows:*

91kg x 15

105kg x 12

119kg x 10

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

84kg x 12 - too light

98kg x 12

112kg x 12 - a few cheated.

*Hamstring Tri Set:*

SLD's - 60kg, 70kg, 80kg.

Lying Hammy Curls: 55kg, 60kg, 60kg.

Seated Hammy Curls: 35kg, 35kg, 35kg.

3 rounds 10 reps of each straight after one another, blowing out my ar$e after it and felt like hammies had done a full leg session!

Post workout shake after with plenty of malto and Go Whey 80 and Glutamine, 8iu shot Hyge then a Nandos with my mate about 1hr after workout 

Trap extremely sore today, luckily it has loosened up now ready for chest later, don't even know how I did it, assuming it was the 110kg press with dumbells but didn't pull at the time? Very weird but at least im ok to train as it loosens up the later in the day it gets.


----------



## Goodfella

Tri set for hammys are brutal aren't they!!! Got High and wide leg press in mine burns ham glute tie in like nothing else!


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Tri set for hammys are brutal aren't they!!! Got High and wide leg press in mine burns ham glute tie in like nothing else!


Yea mate its nasty, its tough on your cardio too as its non stop reasonably heavy weight for 30 reps!


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate its nasty, its tough on your cardio too as its non stop reasonably heavy weight for 30 reps!


Do it for quads aswell minimum 15 reps per exercise with extensions, leg press and hammer squats. Proper gassing :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Nice 3ml shot done on a sat night  peps all mixed too and this weeks training has been fcking awesome!

I'm also up 2 and a 1/4 lbs this week:



That's with me missing a couple of late night meals too which I shall now improvise with shakes if I have to.

Very happy Chels at the moment


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Nice 3ml shot done on a sat night  peps all mixed too and this weeks training has been fcking awesome!
> 
> I'm also up 2 and a 1/4 lbs this week:
> 
> View attachment 160226
> 
> 
> That's with me missing a couple of late night meals too which I shall now improvise with shakes if I have to.
> 
> Very happy Chels at the moment


Good work hobbit toes


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Good work hobbit toes


Hahahaha! I'll be sure to wax my size 11's for you next time :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Epic cheat food last night:

Thai green curry (homemade), chocolate hob nobs, 3 pints milk, sweet popcorn, chilli heatwave doritos, cool original doritios and almost half a birthday cake which got taken off me coz apparently "I had to share" not cool haha


----------



## skipper1987

Chelsea said:


> Epic cheat food last night:
> 
> Thai green curry (homemade), chocolate hob nobs, 3 pints milk, sweet popcorn, chilli heatwave doritos, cool original doritios and almost half a birthday cake which got taken off me coz apparently "I had to share" not cool haha


Nice!!! Mouthwatering!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night gave me a semi, all lifts up pretty much, loving it actually 

*Lying Hammy Curls Single Leg:*

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

*Leg Extension:*

91kg x 12 - easy

105kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack

*TUT Hack Squats - 5 seconds down 5 seconds up:*

50kg x 6

60kg x 6

65kg x 6

70kg x 6

80kg x 6 - massive pb by 10kg

*Leg Press:*

170kg x 20

200kg x 18

200kg x 16

220kg x 14 - only went up to 190kg last week so well happy, also only a couple of reps in there that were rest paused, pretty much completed each set without stopping.

*20 Rep Challenge:*

This was horrendous, 20 reps ar$e to grass slow down and up only with 50kg on an adapted squat machine, not sure of the name but its savage, definitely rest paused but only a couple of seconds:

50kg x 20 reps

*Lunges:*

2 sets x 20 reps per leg! - Disgusting set, legs complete jelly by this point!

*Standing Calves:*

10 plates x 6 sets supersetted with 10 reps on floor for 6 sets.

*Seated Calves:*

35kg x 8

45kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

Calves so pumped it was made, great leg session though, really driven during it, weights are going up, i feel like they are actually growing too, very sore today again already so they are taking a battering. A guy jumped in with me from leg press onwards and his quads gave up during lunges and i had done hacks on top of all that so i was quite pleased as he has pretty good wheels too.

Volume is definitely working, work trousers are tighter, every time i get up i hate to pull them off my quads which definitely wasnt happening before haha. Really positive and actually feel like week by week my physique is becoming more balanced and ready for another show 

Going to the Chelsea game tonight, champions league we're having a laugh


----------



## biglbs

Looking good here,it is so satisfying when stubborn legs/calves start to grow,i have been squatting parallel for the last 5 months or so,man what a difference,,,,well done


----------



## Chelsea

3-0 at half time happy days, Chelsea is at Chelsea


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> 3-0 at half time happy days, Chelsea is at Chelsea
> 
> View attachment 160393
> View attachment 160394
> View attachment 160395


John Terry looks a right cùnt with that hair cut, just saying


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> John Terry looks a right cùnt with that hair cut, just saying


John terry looks a Cnut with any haircut. Actually john terry is just a Cnut


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> John terry looks a Cnut with any haircut. Actually john terry is just a Cnut


Agreed, bet he's had his pubes done the same the pr**k!

Remember he's Phil's hero though lol


----------



## -dionysus-

KTBFFH

4-0

Decided to give tonight a miss, subdued atmosphere as per usual. We've become too spoilt 5 loyalty points for tonight still


----------



## Chelsea

biglbs said:


> Looking good here,it is so satisfying when stubborn legs/calves start to grow,i have been squatting parallel for the last 5 months or so,man what a difference,,,,well done


It really is mate, makes you start to enjoy the training too  cheers though mate and im glad your training is going well, parallel squatting teaches you great control as opposed to bouncing out of the hole.



R0BLET said:


> John Terry looks a right cùnt with that hair cut, just saying


Which one is the neg button again?



liam0810 said:


> John terry looks a Cnut with any haircut. Actually john terry is just a Cnut


WHERE IS THIS NEG BUTTON!!??



R0BLET said:


> Agreed, bet he's had his pubes done the same the pr**k!
> 
> Remember he's Phil's hero though lol


Of course he's my hero, he is a Chelsea legend, he scored last night (not with anyone else's Mrs) so did Drogba 



-dionysus- said:


> KTBFFH
> 
> 4-0
> 
> Decided to give tonight a miss, subdued atmosphere as per usual. We've become too spoilt 5 loyalty points for tonight still


Haha thanks mate, ended 6-0 was fcking awesome! I thought atmosphere was pretty decent considering who we were playing but then again there were 6 goals to cheer


----------



## Chelsea

Shoulders yesterday at 2pm as I was off to Chelsea that evening:

*Lat Raises:*

10kg x 12 reps x 3 sets - slow controlled through the whole motion.

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

40kg x 10

50kg x 11 - think this is a PB for the number completely unspotted as I had no spotter and was on my own, have hit 13 before but was spotted, really happy and strength shooting up, dumbells all the way down to delts every single rep.

40kg x 12 - slight pause on every rep at the shoulders to make the set harder, also super slow negs which killed haha.

*Machine Shoulder Press:*

4 sets x 12 reps with a 1-2 second pause at the bottom of the rep, pump in my delts was unreal by this point.

*Rear Delts:*

63kg x 20

70kg x 20

77kg x 20

84kg x 20 - PB - last few not full reps.

*Cable Side Lateral Raises:*

2 plates x 15 reps per side.

3 plates x 15 reps per side - beginning to fail on last couple.

4 plates x 12 reps per side.

*100 Rep Tricep Rope Pushdowns:*

40 reps completed on first set then 6 more ten rep sets with a max of 10 seconds rest in between sets, horrific but awesome.

Hyge shot post workout, plenty of GoNutrition protein, malto, glutamine post workout then home for code, potatoes and chorizo meal for 2 eaten all by me  then it was up to Chelsea for an epic 6-0 victory in the champions league


----------



## MRSTRONG

you`re soooo big and strong


----------



## Chelsea

MRSTRONG said:


> you`re soooo big and strong


One day you could follow in my footsteps mate 



boxer939 said:


> 50kg shoulder presses farrrrkkk , nice!


Haha cheers mate, love that sh1t, there is a vid a few pages back of me pressing the 55kg's


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:


> One day you could follow in my footsteps mate


never ... im far too good looking 

heres a 70 bell for your toilet readage


----------



## sean 162

MRSTRONG said:


> never ... im far too good looking
> 
> heres a 70 bell for your toilet readage
> 
> View attachment 160424


Ohh your gna start him off now Ewen. Hes gna rip ya form to shreds and allsorts.

No1 lifts more than white ronnie !

Tehehe


----------



## MRSTRONG

sean 162 said:


> Ohh your gna start him off now Ewen. Hes gna rip ya form to shreds and allsorts.
> 
> No1 lifts more than white ronnie !
> 
> Tehehe


haha i`ll just post another pic of the t-shirt i have that ronnie signed , it`s in a size small which would never fit me but if @Chelsea put some weight on he`ll fit into it :lol:


----------



## 39005

MRSTRONG said:


> never ... im far too good looking
> 
> heres a 70 bell for your toilet readage
> 
> View attachment 160424


that pic in the new gym - fully kitted out now ?

chelsea, what weight are you using on the should press machine? (i take it you mean one with individual weighted sides) - also palms in or out?


----------



## MRSTRONG

aqualung said:


> that pic in the new gym - fully kitted out now ?
> 
> chelsea, what weight are you using on the should press machine? (i take it you mean one with individual weighted sides) - also palms in or out?


no mate its the old gym i trained at , i could barely pick a 70 up nowadays :lol:


----------



## 39005

MRSTRONG said:


> no mate its the old gym i trained at , i could barely pick a 70 up nowadays :lol:


ha, im the same, i use very few free weights now - to be honest i terrified of ****ing my back up even more than it is and losing form with a heavy free weight is an easy way to do it with some exercises , on a machine at least i can just let the thing go and you cant wobble around (forces form )


----------



## Chelsea

MRSTRONG said:


> never ... im far too good looking
> 
> heres a 70 bell for your toilet readage
> 
> View attachment 160424


All I see is a dumbell resting on a shoulder.....nice pic though you fat fcker :lol:



sean 162 said:


> Ohh your gna start him off now Ewen. Hes gna rip ya form to shreds and allsorts.
> 
> No1 lifts more than white ronnie !
> 
> Tehehe


Of course.....I feel like you're learning :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:


> All I see is a dumbell resting on a shoulder.....nice pic though you fat fcker :lol:
> 
> Of course.....I feel like you're learning :beer:


haha i know blame the camera girl


----------



## Chelsea

MRSTRONG said:


> haha i`ll just post another pic of the t-shirt i have that ronnie signed , it`s in a size small which would never fit me but if @Chelsea put some weight on he`ll fit into it :lol:


If I put anymore weight on i'll get an invite to the Olympia never mind the British 



aqualung said:


> that pic in the new gym - fully kitted out now ?
> 
> chelsea, what weight are you using on the should press machine? (i take it you mean one with individual weighted sides) - also palms in or out?


Its a plate stack mate, was using 14 plates but have no idea what that weighs?!!? Palms out mate, facing in front of me like a normal dumbell press. Is palms in any good? Actually never tried it.


----------



## 39005

Chelsea said:


> If I put anymore weight on i'll get an invite to the Olympia never mind the British
> 
> Its a plate stack mate, was using 14 plates but have no idea what that weighs?!!? Palms out mate, facing in front of me like a normal dumbell press. Is palms in any good? Actually never tried it.


give it a go  , it will make a change after all your normal press work and will kill your front delt head.


----------



## Chelsea

aqualung said:


> give it a go  , it will make a change after all your normal press work and will kill your front delt head.


Will do mate, literally in all my life I never have haha, strange. Will give it a go next week :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:


> If I put anymore weight on i'll get mistaken for a twiglet


 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Awesome back session last night, going up 10kg each week on deads just to make sure i dont pull my back again (or injure my left trap again haha)

*Deads:*

160kg x 10

*Ben Over Rows:*

120lg x 12

150kg x 12

170kg x 10

*Hammer Strength Low Row:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

130kg x 12

*Seated Cable Row:*

98kg x 15

105kg x 12

119kg x 10

*Close Grip Pull Down:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

105kg x 12 - last couple momentum used.

Finished off with a tri set on hammies:

Straight Leg Deads Up to 90kg

Lying Hammy curls 50kg

Seated Hammy curls 40kg

3 sets x 10 reps on each with no rest after each exercise, just rest after each round of 3 exercises.

Good session and definitely got cramp in my lats last night!


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Awesome back session last night, going up 10kg each week on deads just to make sure i dont pull my back again (or injure my left trap again haha)
> 
> *Deads:*
> 
> 160kg x 10
> 
> *Ben Over Rows:*
> 
> 120lg x 12
> 
> 150kg x 12
> 
> 170kg x 10
> 
> *Hammer Strength Low Row:*
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> 130kg x 12
> 
> *Seated Cable Row:*
> 
> 98kg x 15
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 10
> 
> *Close Grip Pull Down:*
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12 - last couple momentum used.
> 
> Finished off with a tri set on hammies:
> 
> Straight Leg Deads Up to 90kg
> 
> Lying Hammy curls 50kg
> 
> Seated Hammy curls 40kg
> 
> 3 sets x 10 reps on each with no rest after each exercise, just rest after each round of 3 exercises.
> 
> Good session and definitely got cramp in my lats last night!


Finally something I've got you on.. Deads 

Brutal strength on those rows mate!!! Good stuff!


----------



## sxbarnes

Goodfella said:


> Finally something I've got you on.. Deads
> 
> Brutal strength on those rows mate!!! Good stuff!


oh no! another challenger?


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Finally something I've got you on.. Deads
> 
> Brutal strength on those rows mate!!! Good stuff!


Haha i did 220kg the other week for 4 randomly mate and PB is 260kg x 2....still winning? 



sxbarnes said:


> oh no! another challenger?


They all try and fail mate


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Haha i did 220kg the other week for 4 randomly mate and PB is 260kg x 2....still winning?


220 x 7 dead stop .

260 x 1 only tho b4stard!!!!


----------



## sean 162

Whoa whoa whoa! Bent over rows... But was u actually facing the floor like will makes me do them or where u bolt upright like usual?


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> 220 x 7 dead stop .
> 
> 260 x 1 only tho b4stard!!!!


Only one? Winner winner chicken dinner 



sean 162 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa! Bent over rows... But was u actually facing the floor like will makes me do them or where u bolt upright like usual?


 :lol: I do them DY style mate, I'm not sure if that form worked so can you take a look and let me know...


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Only one? Winner winner chicken dinner
> 
> :lol: I do them DY style mate, I'm not sure if that form worked so can you take a look and let me know...
> 
> View attachment 160574


If you could loose 10% bf i will be able to give a decent judgement! :thumb:

Oi winner winner chicken dinner is my line.

Definately used the word fanny batter during hide the sausage time the other night! Caused quite a stir in the Browns bedroom


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> If you could loose 10% bf i will be able to give a decent judgement! :thumb:
> 
> Oi winner winner chicken dinner is my line.
> 
> Definately used the word fanny batter during hide the sausage time the other night! Caused quite a stir in the Browns bedroom


 :lol: :lol: :lol: i lose 10% just standing under and actual light 

Its worrying how similar we are......obviously not size wise because you'd look like a marathon runner next to me :lol:

I bet the Mrs loved it.........BROWNS???? You smashed in the bot bot?


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: i lose 10% just standing under and actual light
> 
> Its worrying how similar we are......obviously not size wise because you'd look like a marathon runner next to me :lol:
> 
> I bet the Mrs loved it.........BROWNS???? You smashed in the bot bot?


No no no bot bot is not my style.

Ok ill give u back

And ill raise u quads










And before u even say it.. U will never know if those are my posing trunks or my mrs undies


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:



> No no no bot bot is not my style.
> 
> Ok ill give u back
> 
> And ill raise u quads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before u even say it.. U will never know if those are my posing trunks or my mrs undies


Amateur, no wonder she has been pm'ing me asking for a real man!

Nice pins, I'll raise you a side chest....



Ooosh!!


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Amateur, no wonder she has been pm'ing me asking for a real man!
> 
> Nice pins, I'll raise you a side chest....
> 
> View attachment 160578
> 
> 
> Ooosh!!


Hahahaha she will no doubt chime in soon.

Ill match ur side chest minus 3 stone lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Amateur, no wonder she has been pm'ing me asking for a real man!
> 
> Nice pins, I'll raise you a side chest....
> 
> View attachment 160578
> 
> 
> Ooosh!!





sean 162 said:


> Hahahaha she will no doubt chime in soon.
> 
> Ill match ur side chest minus 3 stone lol


Ah ffs lads! look,you are both as ugly as eachother..happy? :rolleye:


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Hahahaha she will no doubt chime in soon.
> 
> Ill match ur side chest minus 3 stone lol


Ahh thats a cute pic......proper cracked me up that you think its comparable :lol: :lol: :lol: thats cheered me up mate, needed a good laugh :beer:


----------



## sean 162

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Ah ffs lads! look,you are both as ugly as eachother..happy? :rolleye:


This is true. I was going dwn in flames as soon as he put up side chest.. He will walk it on ALL upper body shots... But the twigs stay hidden in joggers...

And hey i may be ugly. But i dont have alvin and the chipmunks in my cheeks !


----------



## sean 162

Im glad ur laughing dude cos i am too. Well between crying... Ur just sooo big . Should i just give up and buy board shorts?


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> This is true. I was going dwn in flames as soon as he put up side chest.. He will walk it on ALL upper body shots... But the twigs stay hidden in joggers...
> 
> And hey i may be ugly. But i dont have alvin and the chipmunks in my cheeks !


Lights out side chest is what it shall be called  my twigs are not appreciating the drop in temp so they are staying nice and warm in joggers, i absolutely promise thats the truth :whistling:



sean 162 said:


> Im glad ur laughing dude cos i am too. Well between crying... Ur just sooo big . Should i just give up and buy board shorts?


 :lol: i thought you competed in board shorts already? Dont tell me you forgot them and had to enter into a bodybuilding class?  :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Lights out side chest is what it shall be called  my twigs are not appreciating the drop in temp so they are staying nice and warm in joggers, i absolutely promise thats the truth :whistling:
> 
> :lol: i thought you competed in board shorts already? Dont tell me you forgot them and had to enter into a bodybuilding class?  :lol:


Ahh, leg pics would complete my weekend w4nk bank material!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ahh, leg pics would complete my weekend w4nk bank material!


Let me go pump up quickly


----------



## TELBOR

I'll raise you both with this....



There, something else to make this thread even more homosexual!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just to keep the theme of this journal going


----------



## musclemate

@Chelsea, @sean 162 you two should do a physique comp for a laugh.

We could all then really take the p.iss if you didn't place. :lol:


----------



## sean 162

Hold up guys. I know @Chelsea has the legs for it ... But i mean . He ent gna shift all that upper flab is he?


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Hold up guys. I know @Chelsea has the legs for it ... But i mean . He ent gna shift all that upper flab is he?


That's his Gyno mate


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> Just to keep the theme of this journal going


 :lol: brilliant :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

So I'm up another 2lbs this week, 8:30am after a sh1t and p1ss and no food or water taken on:

Calf was looking good this morning too:


----------



## Chelsea

This is how chest looked on Friday:

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 8

120kg x 10

140kg x 10 - last 2 spotted but apparently almost nothing at all but i thought there was more, form was perfect as per usual, slow on the way down, all the way to my chest @sean 162 i will show you how to do that one day mate, im sure you're getting confused reading thise :beer:

100kg x 15 - savage, 100kg feels so light though i love it haha.

*Incline dumbells:*

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 10 - easy  wasnt expecting this, thought id stick with 40kg's after doing flat but it felt far too easy.

*Flye's:*

Forgot to run the rack on these but instead did 4 sets of 10-12 reps fairly heavy, near enough the stack haha.

*Finished with Hammer Incline Press with dead stop at the bottom of the rep:*

4 sets x 8 reps went up to 55kg a side i think.

Really good session and chest is still sore today. Feeling large as well, mate competed yesterday so was good to go see a show for once without competing in it, gave me more motivation to smash it although im not exactly looking forward to legs haha.

Im a jab behind from last week so i have to do 4 shots this week haha. Getting fairly epic CTS in fingers, all day they are tingling and throbbing haha, hopefully i dont grow a new finger or anything like that haha.

Very pleased to be 116.6kg in the morning with nothing inside me. Need to get pics done but as my mate was competing he hasnt been around much this last week and i dont want to ask other people as i try to keep my physique under wraps at my gym as there are prying eyes from other competitors haha


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night, was good considering i was absolutely knackered during the day, should have gone to bed earlier, damn you match of the day 2!

*Single Leg Lying Hammy Curls:*

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

*Leg Extension:*

98kg x 12

112kg x 12

119kg x 12 - stack

*TUT Hack Squats:*

55kg x 6

60kg x 6

65kg x 6

70kg x 6

80kg x 6 - equal PB i think

*Leg Press:*

170kg x 20

180kg x 18

200kg x 16

220kg x 14

*20 Rep Challenge:*

50kg on the squat machine, dont know what its called but it allows full depth without lower back coming into play, awesome machine and feels so much more natural for me than squats.

Got to 12 reps then rest paused it all the way to 20, was absolutely horrendous.

*Walking Lunges:*

20 reps per leg x 2 sets - almost died haha.

*Calves:*

Standing calves supersetted with 10 reps floor raises 10 of each on 10 plats.

*Seated Calves:*

40kg x 8

45kg x 8

55kg x 8

55kg x 8 - every single rep slow controlled and a proper squeeze on contraction.

So glad to be done, TUT hacks are just a nightmare, leg press i arranged my knees so they came back either side of me to allow greater depth and it felt really good. Calves are responding nicely to the work they are under, although when i do too many standing calves i get a real sharp pain in the middle of my right foot which is annoying, also get really sore feet just walking in flat trainers, literally to the point where i have to sit down for a bit and rest them.

Jabbing tonight, need to get these bloody peps in me too, been slacking, wanna get them in morning and night but ive been so busy this last week ive just kinda been winging everything with timings. Better week this week now my mate has competed and things are less stressed.


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night, was good considering i was absolutely knackered during the day, should have gone to bed earlier, damn you match of the day 2!
> 
> *Single Leg Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 30kg x 8
> 
> 35kg x 8
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 98kg x 12
> 
> 112kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12 - stack
> 
> *TUT Hack Squats:*
> 
> 55kg x 6
> 
> 60kg x 6
> 
> 65kg x 6
> 
> 70kg x 6
> 
> 80kg x 6 - equal PB i think
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 170kg x 20
> 
> 180kg x 18
> 
> 200kg x 16
> 
> 220kg x 14
> 
> *20 Rep Challenge:*
> 
> 50kg on the squat machine, dont know what its called but it allows full depth without lower back coming into play, awesome machine and feels so much more natural for me than squats.
> 
> Got to 12 reps then rest paused it all the way to 20, was absolutely horrendous.
> 
> *Walking Lunges:*
> 
> 20 reps per leg x 2 sets - almost died haha.
> 
> *Calves:*
> 
> Standing calves supersetted with 10 reps floor raises 10 of each on 10 plats.
> 
> *Seated Calves:*
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> 45kg x 8
> 
> 55kg x 8
> 
> 55kg x 8 - every single rep slow controlled and a proper squeeze on contraction.
> 
> So glad to be done, TUT hacks are just a nightmare, leg press i arranged my knees so they came back either side of me to allow greater depth and it felt really good. Calves are responding nicely to the work they are under, although when i do too many standing calves i get a real sharp pain in the middle of my right foot which is annoying, also get really sore feet just walking in flat trainers, literally to the point where i have to sit down for a bit and rest them.
> 
> Jabbing tonight, need to get these bloody peps in me too, been slacking, wanna get them in morning and night but ive been so busy this last week ive just kinda been winging everything with timings. Better week this week now my mate has competed and things are less stressed.


How did your mate do?

How do u perform your TUT hacks?

And why such girly legpress ?


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> How did your mate do?
> 
> How do u perform your TUT hacks?
> 
> And why such girly legpress ?


He didnt place but it was a really strong class and it was his 1st show so he or I wasnt expecting much. The geezer that won didnt even have to pose, he won just walking out, Nelson Lopes, classic class. My mate looked good considering 4 years ago he was morbidly obese 

TUT is 5 seconds down 5 seconds up mate.

Leg press is defo not girly for those reps plus i dont want to go too heavy and be rest pausing or doing shorter reps than i should, would rather increase weight slowly, keep form and constant tension.


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> He didnt place but it was a really strong class and it was his 1st show so he or I wasnt expecting much. The geezer that won didnt even have to pose, he won just walking out, Nelson Lopes, classic class. My mate looked good considering 4 years ago he was morbidly obese
> 
> TUT is 5 seconds down 5 seconds up mate.
> 
> Leg press is defo not girly for those reps plus i dont want to go too heavy and be rest pausing or doing shorter reps than i should, would rather increase weight slowly, keep form and constant tension.


Fairplay! In that case awesome work!

Btw chest is in peices from real man rom on flat db press yday lol . Ude be semi proud ...

Oh crap @Keeks will be in like a shot i wrote the word semi!


----------



## Keeks

sean 162 said:


> Fairplay! In that case awesome work!
> 
> Btw chest is in peices from real man rom on flat db press yday lol . Ude be semi proud ...
> 
> Oh crap @Keeks will be in like a shot i wrote the word semi!


 :lol: What? Sorry I was busy practising my posing. Apparently according to Chelsea's critique, I need to work more on certain poses. Glute spread was it Chelsea? :tongue:


----------



## sean 162

Keeks said:


> :lol: What? Sorry I was busy practising my posing. Apparently according to Chelsea's critique, I need to work more on certain poses. Glute spread was it Chelsea? :tongue:


Right on cue .


----------



## musclemate

Keeks said:


> :lol: What? Sorry I was busy practising my posing. Apparently according to Chelsea's critique, I need to work more on certain poses. Glute spread was it Chelsea? :tongue:


 so tongue in cheek @Keeks


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Fairplay! In that case awesome work!
> 
> Btw chest is in peices from real man rom on flat db press yday lol . Ude be semi proud ...
> 
> Oh crap @Keeks will be in like a shot i wrote the word semi!


Haha cheers mate! I am semi proud, i feel like i need a vid as proof of this form but im guessing there isnt one? Either way mate full ROM is just awesome, you cant beat it.



Keeks said:


> :lol: What? Sorry I was busy practising my posing. Apparently according to Chelsea's critique, I need to work more on certain poses. Glute spread was it Chelsea? :tongue:


Thats the one.....basically exactly hoe musclemate said it below 



musclemate said:


> so tongue in cheek @Keeks


Spot on


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> So I'm up another 2lbs this week, 8:30am after a sh1t and p1ss and no food or water taken on:
> 
> View attachment 160619
> 
> 
> Calf was looking good this morning too:
> 
> View attachment 160620


Serious sock porn there


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Serious sock porn there


Calvin Klein baby, only the best :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Calvin Klein baby, only the best :lol:


I was so drawn to them I didn't even notice the upswept floor at first


----------



## sean 162

I wna no why hes half squatting like hes about to turn one out!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Haha cheers mate! I am semi proud, i feel like i need a vid as proof of this form but im guessing there isnt one? Either way mate full ROM is just awesome, you cant beat it.
> 
> Thats the one.....basically exactly *hoe* musclemate said it below
> 
> Spot on


Last time I ask you for advice!

And what are you doing in that pic, it looks wrong.


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> I was so drawn to them I didn't even notice *the upswept floor* at first


I literally dont know what you mean?



sean 162 said:


> I wna no why hes half squatting like hes about to turn one out!


Cant remember now think i bent down to do something and the gf said my calf looked tonk so i tried to reproduce themagic!



Keeks said:


> Last time I ask you for advice!
> 
> And what are you doing in that pic, it looks wrong.


 :lol: practising my half squat so that midgets can still kneel down and suck my peep


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> I literally dont know what you mean?
> 
> Cant remember now think i bent down to do something and the gf said my calf looked tonk so i tried to reproduce themagic!
> 
> :lol: practising my half squat so that midgets can still kneel down and suck my peep


That's spell check I need it... I meant unswept never mind the joke is ruined its just dust


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> That's spell check I need it... I meant unswept never mind the joke is ruined its just dust


Brilliant :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I literally dont know what you mean?
> 
> Cant remember now think i bent down to do something and the gf said my calf looked tonk so i tried to reproduce themagic!
> 
> :lol: practising my half squat so that midgets can still kneel down and suck my peep


Kneel down on top of a step ladder? Cheers!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Kneel down on top of a step ladder? Cheers!


Sounds perfect, best to practice though


----------



## 39005

dont forget to finish this weeks shoulder routine with a palms in press ya idle git.


----------



## Adz

**** dude you are like half my body weight above me haha


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Sounds perfect, best to practice though


More practice? I'm still on with yesterdays posing practice, which is coming along nicely btw.


----------



## Chelsea

aqualung said:


> dont forget to finish this weeks shoulder routine with a palms in press ya idle git.


Im not gonna lie i did shoulders last night and i immediately forgot to do this, my bad :lol:



Adz said:


> **** dude you are like half my body weight above me haha


Haha, i am 6ft 1" though mate, so there is quite a lot of me 



Keeks said:


> More practice? I'm still on with yesterdays posing practice, which is coming along nicely btw.


Picsornotcomingalongnicely


----------



## Chelsea

So i have been on cycle 5 weeks and 2 days as of today and in 4 weeks and 5 days i had put on 7lbs already, fcking ecstatic with that 

*Shoulder last night was another awesome session:*

*Lat Raises:*

3 sets x 12 reps on 10kg dumbells.

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

40kg x 10

50kg x 12 - completely unspotted, not even a touch, massive PB  could have prob got to 15 with a spot.

50kg x 10 - couldnt believe this set, spotted for 3 reps but the first 7 was completely on my own!!

*Machine Press with dead stop at bottom:*

14 plates x 12

15 plates x 12 - up 1 plate from last week

15 plates x 12 - up 2 plates from last week!!

*Rear Delts:*

63kg x 20 - easy

70kg x 20

77kg x 20

84kg x 20 - savage and i think another PB!

*Cable Side Raises:*

3 plates x 15 reps on each arm x 3 sets - usually only do 2 sets but was feeling awesome!

*Behind Neck Press - cheeky add on as my mate wanted to do them:*

30kg x 15

40kg x 30 - burnt like hell haha but was easy.

Amazing session, carbs are up for each meal this week as instructed by @Bad Alan, so more calories in, and more growing to do and im not even half way through my cycle  feeling pretty fcking awesome right now.

Gf also said she thought my legs had grown loads recently, didnt even ask her she just said it so she either is A. a comedian B. lying because she wants something C. a comedian and wants something :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Im not gonna lie i did shoulders last night and i immediately forgot to do this, my bad :lol:
> 
> Haha, i am 6ft 1" though mate, so there is quite a lot of me
> 
> Picsornotcomingalongnicely


Picsfirstornopicsofmyinterestingposing


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Picsfirstornopicsofmyinterestingposing


Hurting my eyes so i'll go first i guess :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hurting my eyes so i'll go first i guess :whistling:


 :lol: That's not you going first and you know it! :thumbdown:

And besides, if you've got sensitive eyes, maybe best if I don't send pics. Afterall, my comp bikinis are quite colourful and bright. :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Meal 2 this morning:

View attachment 160830


Quick gunnage shot last night unpumped on my lower carb rest day 

View attachment 160831


----------



## sean 162

Such a beaut!


----------



## TELBOR

Ugly cùnt


----------



## musclemate

Z



Chelsea said:


> View attachment 160831


Freaky... IKEA are amazing. I didn't know they sold distorting mirrors to anyone except fairgrounds. :lol:

Head looks a bit big for your bod in that shot... And a huge tongue = happy girlfriend


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Such a beaut!





R0BLET said:


> Ugly cùnt





musclemate said:


> Z
> 
> Freaky... IKEA are amazing. I didn't know they sold distorting mirrors to anyone except fairgrounds. :lol:
> 
> Head looks a bit big for your bod in that shot... And a huge tongue = happy girlfriend


Ahh its the pure unadulterated love from you boys that keeps me going in the gym every day........yea fcking right.....lucky i have skin thicker than a Rhino, weigh the same too :lol:


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> Ahh its the pure unadulterated love from you boys that keeps me going in the gym every day........yea fcking right.....lucky i have skin thicker than a Rhino, weigh the same too :lol:


Yeah Phil... You should really do something about that weight. It will be much harder to get off when you start your cut! :lol:

Nah.. Looking good bud as always (nearly always). It's great to see a tall bodybuilder for once... quite a rare breed. Normally all really muscular hobbits.


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> Yeah Phil... You should really do something about that weight. It will be much harder to get off when you start your cut! :lol:
> 
> Nah.. Looking good bud as always (nearly always). It's great to see a tall bodybuilder for once... quite a rare breed. Normally all really muscular hobbits.


 :lol: cheers mate.....i think.

Yea its harder being tall as you have to be absolutely stacked to look full and big on stage but thats the plan, weight is increasing each week, legs are noticeably bigger and all lifts are up so i cant complain.

Muscular hobbits :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Ahh its the pure unadulterated love from you boys that keeps me going in the gym every day........yea fcking right.....lucky i have skin thicker than a Rhino, weigh the same too :lol:


Yeah. A rhinos foreskin!


----------



## Goodfella

Serious thickness there mate :thumb:

Any target weight for this off season? Or more see how you go and scale lands wherever??


----------



## sean 162

@Goodfella. Dnt stroke his ego!


----------



## Adz

Delts popping nicely there bud, food looks great too. Meatballs?


----------



## Lukehh

still dont see any quad jab pics :whistling:

do i have to take a drive up and do it myself?


----------



## 39005

Adz said:


> Delts popping nicely there bud, food looks great too. Meatballs?


delts would be popping better if the idle bugger finished shoulders with a palms in press rather than fanny about making meatballs..... the meatballs do look good tho :tongue:


----------



## Lukehh

nice 200kg bench btw h34r:


----------



## Chelsea

Introducing.... BANE

View attachment 160932


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Introducing.... BANE
> 
> View attachment 160932


Bane isn't fat......

PMSL


----------



## Adz

Look like Dr Zoidberg


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bane isn't fat......
> 
> PMSL


Had bigger arms too


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Had bigger arms too


And a hair cut ?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Bane isn't fat......
> 
> PMSL





Adz said:


> Look like Dr Zoidberg





Ginger Ben said:


> Had bigger arms too





R0BLET said:


> And a hair cut ?


 :lol: you cnuts :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

So i hit a massive milestone in my bodybuilding life, previous pb was 180kg and now i have finally hit 200kg x 2 reps, first rep was completely unspotted and apparently there was a tiny touch on the second, but its been done, over the moon with it 






@sean 162......suck it


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you cnuts :lol:


Bane ain't got cod eye either


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Bane ain't got cod eye either


Is this some sort of northern disease because i have no idea what this means :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> So i hit a massive milestone in my bodybuilding life, previous pb was 180kg and now i have finally hit 200kg x 2 reps, first rep was completely unspotted and apparently there was a tiny touch on the second, but its been done, over the moon with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @sean 162......suck it


Awesome mate!!

Can see on top of positive how much your chest in connection with the movement - great work mate


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Is this some sort of northern disease because i have no idea what this means :lol:



View attachment 160968


----------



## musclemate

Nice lift buddy!


----------



## sean 162

Hat off to you sir @Chelsea. Immaculate work . Very impressive . Just sent message to will to sabotage ur diet and gear usage and to add tren x 3 g a week to my setup . Even the playing field !


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 160968


Mate, thats a horrendous selfie :lol:



musclemate said:


> Nice lift buddy!


Cheers mate


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Hat off to you sir @Chelsea. Immaculate work . Very impressive . Just sent message to will to sabotage ur diet and gear usage and to add tren x 3 g a week to my setup . Even the playing field !


 :lol: :lol: :lol: is that why he told me that we are doing a fasting week, with 8hrs cardio a day and to stop all gear? Thought it was odd, you crafty swines :lol:


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: is that why he told me that we are doing a fasting week, with 8hrs cardio a day and to stop all gear? Thought it was odd, you crafty swines :lol:


Haha no in all fairness thats a decent motivational vid for a monday morning. I did chuckle a fair bit at the fact u look like a turbo charged vibrator while performing the reps. I think it was just the rippling affect across the bf. thats reasonably high atm 

But apart from that . U literally cant perform bench better than that. Very inspiring !


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Haha no in all fairness thats a decent motivational vid for a monday morning. I did chuckle a fair bit at the fact u look like a turbo charged vibrator while performing the reps. I think it was just the rippling affect across the bf. thats reasonably high atm
> 
> But apart from that . U literally cant perform bench better than that. Very inspiring !


Hahahahaha you cock juggler! The rippling effect isnt bodyfat thats just untensed muscle :innocent:

Cheers mate, i never really go for 1rm at all now but as it was with a couple of mates and they wanted to see what they could do and what i could do i thought, why not, safe to say i was pretty fcking happy and i still have a mild semi thinking about it


----------



## bigchickenlover

Nice lift mate! Ive got nothing sarcastic to say... . ..


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Nice lift mate! Ive got nothing sarcastic to say... . ..


I feel like ive broken Uk-M, you have nothing sarcastic to say and Sean is being complimentary??? WHAT HAVE I DONE!!


----------



## sean 162

It wont last. Appreciatte the moment


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> I feel like ive broken Uk-M, you have nothing sarcastic to say and Sean is being complimentary??? WHAT HAVE I DONE!!


I know I feel completely dumb founded.. I've even looked at the vid three times there's a few things that make me chuckle but the vid 'out weighs' them


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> It wont last. *Appreciatte* the moment


I wont APPRECIATE your spelling though :lol:



bigchickenlover said:


> I know I feel completely dumb founded.. I've even looked at the vid three times there's a few things that make me chuckle but the vid 'out weighs' them


Haha 3 times.....i dont even do that with porn!


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> I wont APPRECIATE your spelling though :lol:
> 
> Haha 3 times.....i dont even do that with porn!


I knew i shuld of added .... Im aware i cant spell!! i just purely culdnt be bothered to correct. Saving cals for gym u see


----------



## Chelsea

So chest on Friday went epically like this:

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 6

140kg x 5 - literally felt like nothing!

180kg x 1

200kg x 2 brand new fresh PB 






*Dumbell Incline:*

40kg x 12 - felt like a warm up

50kg x 12 - light still

65kg x 8 - heaviest dumbells in the gym, felt absolutely fine and probably could have knocked out a set of 10-12 if i hadnt done the 50kg's.

*Flye's:*

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 10

*Hammer Press:*

4 sets x 8 reps with a dead stop at the bottom cant remember the weight but it was heavier than previous weeks so all good


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> So chest on Friday went epically like this:
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> 100kg x 6
> 
> 140kg x 5 - literally felt like nothing!
> 
> 180kg x 1
> 
> 200kg x 2 brand new fresh PB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dumbell Incline:*
> 
> 40kg x 12 - felt like a warm up
> 
> 50kg x 12 - light still
> 
> 65kg x 8 - heaviest dumbells in the gym, felt absolutely fine and probably could have knocked out a set of 10-12 if i hadnt done the 50kg's.
> 
> *Flye's:*
> 
> 30kg x 12
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> *Hammer Press:*
> 
> 4 sets x 8 reps with a dead stop at the bottom cant remember the weight but it was heavier than previous weeks so all good


On Incline Dumbbells are the sets prior to the 65's working sets or warm ups??

If warm ups would it not be more benefical to do one less set and save more so to speak for your heaviest set?

Hugeeee numbers there tho mate smashing it


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> On Incline Dumbbells are the sets prior to the 65's working sets or warm ups??
> 
> If warm ups would it not be more benefical to do one less set and save more so to speak for your heaviest set?
> 
> Hugeeee numbers there tho mate smashing it


Well i suppose the 40kg's could be considered warm ups but i thought they were going to be tougher due to the lifts on flat bench, 50kg's defo count haha. If i had known the 50kg's were going to be so easy i would have backed off a few reps and save them for the 65kg's but i had no idea i was going to feel that strong.....good old NP Anadrol haha 

Biggest numbers i have ever lifted mate, so happy at the moment


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Well i suppose the 40kg's could be considered warm ups but i thought they were going to be tougher due to the lifts on flat bench, 50kg's defo count haha. If i had known the 50kg's were going to be so easy i would have backed off a few reps and save them for the 65kg's but i had no idea i was going to feel that strong.....good old NP Anadrol haha
> 
> Biggest numbers i have ever lifted mate, so happy at the moment


Oxys pre workout I presume  ? 50mg or 100mg?

Good times mate.. 5 plate bench a long term goal? Or just keep growing and getting stronger regardless of numbers?


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Oxys pre workout I presume  ? 50mg or 100mg?
> 
> Good times mate.. 5 plate bench a long term goal? Or just keep growing and getting stronger regardless of numbers?


200kg was always a goal mate, anything else is just a bonus.

100mg mate


----------



## Chelsea

So has a bit of a ropey day today, felt really ill and literally just wiped out?!?! Tingling fingers, almost cramp like sensation in calves and generally exhausted, kept all my meals in but went and slept in my car at lunch for an hour and i feel a million times better, very odd though? Hopefully im not coming down with anything.

Back tonight so that should mean a 10kg increase on last weeks deads so 190kg for 10reps  oh and some update pics to be taken so expect maximum excretion of fanny batter from @Keeks


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> So has a bit of a ropey day today, felt really ill and literally just wiped out?!?! Tingling fingers, almost cramp like sensation in calves and generally exhausted, kept all my meals in but went and slept in my car at lunch for an hour and i feel a million times better, very odd though? Hopefully im not coming down with anything.
> 
> Back tonight so that should mean a 10kg increase on last weeks deads so 190kg for 10reps  oh and some update pics to be taken so expect maximum excretion of fanny batter from @Keeks


Leg shots too?

Glad ur feeling better big man


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Leg shots too?
> 
> Glad ur feeling better big man


Thats the plan mate, unless they look tiny in which case their maybe be a whitened up shot of Ronnie's legs put up instead


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> So has a bit of a ropey day today, felt really ill and literally just wiped out?!?! Tingling fingers, almost cramp like sensation in calves and generally exhausted, kept all my meals in but went and slept in my car at lunch for an hour and i feel a million times better, very odd though? Hopefully im not coming down with anything.
> 
> Back tonight so that should mean a 10kg increase on last weeks deads so 190kg for 10reps  oh and some update pics to be taken so expect maximum excretion of fanny batter from @Keeks


I've felt off all week too, so you really do need to post some update pics as this may help me feel better, and also, naked ones might also help you feel better.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> So has a bit of a ropey day today, felt really ill and literally just wiped out?!?! Tingling fingers, almost cramp like sensation in calves and generally exhausted, kept all my meals in but went and slept in my car at lunch for an hour and i feel a million times better, very odd though? Hopefully im not coming down with anything.
> 
> Back tonight so that should mean a 10kg increase on last weeks deads so 190kg for 10reps  oh and some update pics to be taken so expect maximum excretion of fanny batter from @Keeks


First sign of being gay I'm afraid


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I've felt off all week too, so you really do need to post some update pics as this may help me feel better, and also, naked ones might also help you feel better.


You're right, naked pics will make me feel better, let me know when you've taken them 



R0BLET said:


> First sign of being gay I'm afraid


 :lol: blatantly caught it off your whats app last night x


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You're right, naked pics will make me feel better, let me know when you've taken them
> 
> :lol: blatantly caught it off your whats app last night x


Those pictures were meant for someone else :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Those pictures were meant for someone else :whistling:


I was thinking that i didnt order a cocktail sausage :confused1:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> You're right, naked pics will make me feel better, let me know when you've taken them
> 
> :lol: blatantly caught it off your whats app last night x


No I meant you getting naked would help both you and I feel better.  So get naked!!

But now I feel like I've got the wrong end of the stick if you've got the gay with Roblet. :thumbdown:


----------



## sean 162

Keeks said:


> No I meant you getting naked would help both you and I feel better.  So get naked!!
> 
> But now I feel like I've got the wrong end of the stick if you've got the gay with Roblet. :thumbdown:


Phil wants to hold robs stick.....

It was only a matter of time.

U clearly wernt filthy enough @Keeks.

Have to say you have slacked this past week


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> No I meant you getting naked would help both you and I feel better.  So get naked!!
> 
> But now I feel like I've got the wrong end of the stick if you've got the gay with Roblet. :thumbdown:


Its ok if i caught gay off Rob, just means it will have to be strictly anal 



sean 162 said:


> Phil wants to hold robs stick.....
> 
> It was only a matter of time.
> 
> U clearly wernt filthy enough @Keeks.
> 
> Have to say you have slacked this past week


Im glad you agree, not a single rear glute spread was seen this week!! Not cool :ban:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I was thinking that i didnt order a cocktail sausage :confused1:


Oh 

I'll never please you with my single banjo


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Oh
> 
> I'll never please you with my single banjo


Real men have 2 banjos


----------



## Keeks

sean 162 said:


> Phil wants to hold robs stick.....
> 
> It was only a matter of time.
> 
> U clearly wernt filthy enough @Keeks.
> 
> Have to say you have slacked this past week


I've had a busy week, it's month end I don't have time for filth! And I would say I'd make up for it next week but with the gay in here, no need now.



Chelsea said:


> Its ok if i caught gay off Rob, just means it will have to be strictly anal
> 
> Im glad you agree, not a single rear glute spread was seen this week!! Not cool :ban:


I haven't got time to be distracted by your filth right now.

Actually.....did you say anal?! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Real men have 2 banjos


And cod eyes?


----------



## Chelsea

Ok filth aside, 1st pic was taken 25th Sep and 2nd pic was taken tonight 6th Nov so just over a month progress, I feel like legs look a lot better, still need to come up but much more confident they will if they carry on 

View attachment 161084
View attachment 161085


And before you start... No I haven't kept the same boxers on the whole time :lol:


----------



## sean 162

October?


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> October?


Sorry November. Will edit


----------



## sean 162

Hat off to u bud. Clear visible growth! . Just gta keep punishing them . Sweep and tear drop lot more pronounced now !


----------



## B.I.G

Looking good mate good progress


----------



## Goodfella

Legs looking thick mate. Definitely starting to balance out with upper body. Top work bud


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Hat off to u bud. Clear visible growth! . Just gta keep punishing them . Sweep and tear drop lot more pronounced now !


Ahh cheers mate really happy, as I said will continue to smash but I was pleased that they had responded well, hammys still need more work, seem more stubborn.



B.I.G said:


> Looking good mate good progress


Cheers mate, appreciate it 



Goodfella said:


> Legs looking thick mate. Definitely starting to balance out with upper body. Top work bud


Thanks mate  balance will be key for me as that's been the main problem, that pic was taken with a full back pump too so legs were cold. Actually happy for once although like I said, onwards and upwards for more size


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate  balance will be key for me as that's been the main problem, that pic was taken with a full back pump too so legs were cold. Actually happy for once although like I said, onwards and upwards for more size


Same here mate. Legs are my key focus in looking to balance my physique out but like you they are responding and it's becoming less of a issue now 

Need to get a leg session going!! @Chelsea @sean 162 @sxbarnes


----------



## sxbarnes

yea its coming Phil. sweep and tear on the up.


----------



## sxbarnes

Goodfella said:


> Same here mate. Legs are my key focus in looking to balance my physique out but like you they are responding and it's becoming less of a issue now
> 
> Need to get a leg session going!! @Chelsea @sean 162 @sxbarnes


up4it!


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Same here mate. Legs are my key focus in looking to balance my physique out but like you they are responding and it's becoming less of a issue now
> 
> Need to get a leg session going!! @Chelsea @sean 162 @sxbarnes


That's good news mate  well game for that would be a right laugh. Where are you boys again?



sxbarnes said:


> yea its coming Phil. sweep and tear on the up.


Cheers mate, really pleased at the progress over 5-6 weeks!



sxbarnes said:


> up4it!


x2


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> That's good news mate  well game for that would be a right laugh. Where are you boys again?
> 
> Cheers mate, really pleased at the progress over 5-6 weeks!
> 
> x2


I'm Derby based mate but happy to travel


----------



## Keeks

Looking huge, especially in that vid. Cracking work you beast.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Dropping you pants in gyms?? People will talk..


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> I'm Derby based mate but happy to travel


Could meet halfway.....or just meet up outside Keeks' place, get my cardio done before the weights 



Keeks said:


> Looking huge, especially in that vid. Cracking work you beast.


Thanks my midget, minge mustard creator  id well overdue a sports massage to make sure this new mass is supple though :whistling:



bigchickenlover said:


> Dropping you pants in gyms?? People will talk..


Lucky i had pants on


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Ok filth aside, 1st pic was taken 25th Sep and 2nd pic was taken tonight 6th Nov so just over a month progress, I feel like legs look a lot better, still need to come up but much more confident they will if they carry on
> 
> View attachment 161084
> View attachment 161085
> 
> 
> And before you start... No I haven't kept the same boxers on the whole time :lol:


nice legs! shame about the face :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> nice legs! shame about the face :thumb:


Love you too Sam x


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Could meet halfway.....or just meet up outside Keeks' place, get my cardio done before the weights


You look like you need the cardio so lets go with the latter


----------



## sxbarnes

think Stevenage has a good gym. hint hint


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> You look like you need the cardio so lets go with the latter


Mild abs without even tensing.........that cut me deep.......i suppose i'll crack on with @Keeks special gape series cardio


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Love you too Sam x


done great mate with your offseason so far! nice one!  :wub:


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> done great mate with your offseason so far! nice one!  :wub:


Ahh cheers mate, plenty more to come hopefully


----------



## sean 162

Sambuca said:


> done great mate with your offseason so far! nice one!  :wub:


Wen you have a 3 year offseason i shuld hope so too!

Yes i exagerated . But cnut will be valid for first timers by the time he steps on stage again.


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Mild abs without even tensing.........that cut me deep.......i suppose i'll crack on with @Keeks special gape series cardio


HIIT then I presume :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Wen you have a 3 year offseason i shuld hope so too!
> 
> Yes i exagerated . But cnut will be valid for first timers by the time he steps on stage again.


 :lol: brilliant! I wish i was haha!



Goodfella said:


> HIIT then I presume :lol:


 :lol: your presumptions are correct :surrender:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Could meet halfway.....or just meet up outside Keeks' place, get my cardio done before the weights
> 
> Thanks my midget, minge mustard creator  id well overdue a sports massage to make sure this new mass is supple though :whistling:
> 
> Lucky i had pants on





Chelsea said:


> Mild abs without even tensing.........that cut me deep.......i suppose i'll crack on with @Keeks special gape series cardio


Massage.....cardio.....deep  Is it wrong that not a single thought is training related?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Massage.....cardio.....deep  Is it wrong that not a single thought is training related?


So wrong yet so right


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night:

*Deads:*

190kg x 10 - relatively easy, 200kg next week as the plan is to increase 10kg on the bar each week.

*Bant Over Rows:*

130kg x 12

150kg x 12

170kg x 8 - felt a bit ropey during this one, might have been linked to how i was feeling earlier that day so i backed off the reps and moved on.

*Hammer Single Arms Low Row:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

*Hammer Underhand High Row:*

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

*Seated Cable Rows:*

105kg x 15

112kg x 12

119kg x 10

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

105kg x 12

*Hammy Tri Set:*

Straight leg deads - 80kg, 60kg, 60kg - lowered the weight as i wasnt feeling it in hammys at 80kg - x 10

Lying Hammy Curls - 55kg x 3 sets x 10

Seated Hammy Curls - 40kg x 3 sets x 10

Hammies were smashed after this, back is nice and sore today already


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> So wrong yet so right


You sound like you're describing yourself there. 

:lol: And neither were the thoughts rude......honest! :innocent:


----------



## Lukehh

vid of bent over rows needed, obviously an additional vid just from the rear for keeks


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Back last night:
> 
> *Deads:*
> 
> 190kg x 10 - relatively easy, 200kg next week as the plan is to increase 10kg on the bar each week.
> 
> *Bant Over Rows:*
> 
> 130kg x 12
> 
> 150kg x 12
> 
> 170kg x 8 - felt a bit ropey during this one, might have been linked to how i was feeling earlier that day so i backed off the reps and moved on.
> 
> *Hammer Single Arms Low Row:*
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> *Hammer Underhand High Row:*
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> *Seated Cable Rows:*
> 
> 105kg x 15
> 
> 112kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 10
> 
> *Close Grip Pull Downs:*
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> *Hammy Tri Set:*
> 
> Straight leg deads - 80kg, 60kg, 60kg - lowered the weight as i wasnt feeling it in hammys at 80kg - x 10
> 
> Lying Hammy Curls - 55kg x 3 sets x 10
> 
> Seated Hammy Curls - 40kg x 3 sets x 10
> 
> Hammies were smashed after this, back is nice and sore today already


Nice big workout! Loving the deads need some vids I think mush!

My Favorite is the Bant over rows they sound assome


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You sound like you're describing yourself there.
> 
> :lol: And neither were the thoughts rude......honest! :innocent:


Quite an accurate description 



Lukehh said:


> vid of bent over rows needed, obviously an additional vid just from the rear for keeks


Will get both vids done.....one might last less than 12 reps.....i think we all know which one that is :lol:



bigchickenlover said:


> Nice big workout! Loving the deads need some vids I think mush!
> 
> My Favorite is the Bant over rows they sound assome


Yea man i will vid next week the 200kg x 10.

I do love bent over rows too, they are pretty savage after deads though!


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> I do love bent over rows too, they are pretty savage after deads though!


The lower back pumps I'd get would be savage :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Quite an accurate description
> 
> Will get both vids done.....one might last less than 12 reps.....i think we all know which one that is :lol:
> 
> Yea man i will vid next week the 200kg x 10.
> 
> I do love bent over rows too, they are pretty savage after deads though!


Accurate description of something else too! 

Vids......bent over.....more non-related training thoughts!!!! Too much for me, I'm going........


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lukehh said:


> vid of bent over rows needed, obviously an additional vid just from the rear for keeks


Imagine somebody doing a shrug but using their legs to shift the weight


----------



## sean 162

Ginger Ben said:


> Imagine somebody doing a shrug but using their legs to shift the weight


. So accurate. Shame he actually has gd traps tho. Imagine if he done the excercise properly !


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Imagine somebody doing a shrug but using their legs to shift the weight


PMSL

Aka the CPS - Chelsea Power Shrug


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> . So accurate. Shame he actually has gd traps tho. Imagine if he done the excercise properly !


 :lol: I'll show you girls how its done!!

Speaking of which, this is how to hit a "lights out lat spread"

View attachment 161153


----------



## sean 162

Introducing ........ THE BLOB!.

1 or 2 bottles of baby oil used?


----------



## J4MES

How you finding oral pre workout compared to split mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: I'll show you girls how its done!!
> 
> Speaking of which, this is how to hit a "lights out lat spread"
> 
> View attachment 161153


Huge!

Looking well mate


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Introducing ........ THE BLOB!.
> 
> 1 or 2 bottles of baby oil used?


2 :lol: nah thats called sweat mate, you should try it, it tends to happen when you lift some decent weight 



J4MES said:


> How you finding oral pre workout compared to split mate?


Really good mate, feeling strong as an Ox, those NP Anadrols are great!!


----------



## Dieseldave

Massive back mate and all around good work in here

On a side note; how do you embed youtube vids on the page instead of just posting the link?


----------



## Chelsea

Dieseldave said:


> Massive back mate and all around good work in here
> 
> On a side note; how do you embed youtube vids on the page instead of just posting the link?


Cheers mate, on the YouTube vid lick share then copy the link, then in Uk-M click the button that looks like a film roll, 5 along from the Smileys.


----------



## Dieseldave

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, on the YouTube vid lick share then copy the link, then in Uk-M click the button that looks like a film roll, 5 along from the Smileys.


Thanks mate


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night has resulted in almost immediate doms:

*Single Leg Hammy Curls:*

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8 - 40kg is comfortable enough to get 2 really good sets rather than 1 set struggling.

*Leg Extension:*

105kg x 12

119kg x 12

119kg + 7.5kg plate x 12

*TUT Hack Squats:*

50kg x 6

60kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6 - seriously disgusting sets here right from set 1 just never gets any easier!

*Leg Press:*

200kg x 20 - pb - most i did before was 170kg

220kg x 18

240kg x 16

260kg x 14 - every set a pb so really happy especially as its all controlled and slow on the negative.

*20 Rep Challenge - Vertical Hack - or whatever its called:*

50kg x 20 - usually rest pause from 10 onwards but i got up to 14 without a pause and completed the rest quite quickly too, literally ar$e to grass as well.

*Standing Lunges:*

Bodyweight x 20 reps per leg x 2 sets - quite potentially the most horrific exercise after all those sets!

*Standing Calves:*

10 plates x 10 reps x 5 sets supersetted with 5 sets x 10 reps of floor raises.

*Seated Calves:*

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

55kg x 8

60kg x 8

Awesome session, some good pb's and legs feel like they are really responding.


----------



## sean 162

Like!


----------



## Goodfella

What tempo is your TUT hacks at mate?

You feeling a better mind muscle connection with slower negs and more controlled form?

Something I'm looking to work on at the mo as I feel while my strength has grown I'm not getting the same mind muscle connection!


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> What tempo is your TUT hacks at mate?
> 
> You feeling a better mind muscle connection with slower negs and more controlled form?
> 
> Something I'm looking to work on at the mo as I feel while my strength has grown I'm not getting the same mind muscle connection!


5 second negative literally so hammys are on my calves then 5 second positive, if anything the positive is the worst bit! Absolutely horrendous, trick is to not sell yourself short on the 5 seconds, very few actually count a real time 5 secs and the difference is huge hence why im only doing 70kg!

Definitely feel a better mind muscle connection, equally so on my for for leg extensions too, a couple months ago i slowed them right down, leant forward a bit and made sure positive and negative were way beyond controlled, resulted in me having to lower the weight but im already back to the top of the stack and doing it so slow and controlled my training parter actually mentioned how strong i had got on them 

Practice on leg extension mate, slow the positive right down and feel all the muscle fibres working to push the weight up then transfer that feeling over to everything.


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> 5 second negative literally so hammys are on my calves then 5 second positive, if anything the positive is the worst bit! Absolutely horrendous, trick is to not sell yourself short on the 5 seconds, very few actually count a real time 5 secs and the difference is huge hence why im only doing 70kg!
> 
> Definitely feel a better mind muscle connection, equally so on my for for leg extensions too, a couple months ago i slowed them right down, leant forward a bit and made sure positive and negative were way beyond controlled, resulted in me having to lower the weight but im already back to the top of the stack and doing it so slow and controlled my training parter actually mentioned how strong i had got on them
> 
> Practice on leg extension mate, slow the positive right down and feel all the muscle fibres working to push the weight up then transfer that feeling over to everything.


Cheers buddy thats the plan 

Watching aload of Ben Pakulski videos regarding how to actually initate the movement with the working muscle and not just simply move it from A to B.

Slower negs along with little cues such as trying to push heels through the floor when squatting to recruit the quads, pointing toes to the ceiling on extensions and contracting the muscle at the peak of the movement is my game plan!!


----------



## sean 162

Now this is real talk! Im all over all of the above .


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy thats the plan
> 
> Watching aload of Ben Pakulski videos regarding how to actually initate the movement with the working muscle and not just simply move it from A to B.
> 
> Slower negs along with little cues such as trying to push heels through the floor when squatting to recruit the quads, pointing toes to the ceiling on extensions and contracting the muscle at the peak of the movement is my game plan!!


Yea ive seen a lot of Ben's stuff and he is good, to me the basics need to be covered, slow negative and peak contraction, its like dumbell bicep curls, im sure i could throw up 40kg dumbells but what use would it be to me in terms of hypertrophy? However using 25kg's and controlling every aspect including a super slow neg and real hard squeeze at the top of the positive can provide all the stimulus you need for growth 

Just try not to let your mind wander during sets and become distracted, really focus when your in the set from start to finish about what you're doing and why mate.


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Yea ive seen a lot of Ben's stuff and he is good, to me the basics need to be covered, slow negative and peak contraction, its like dumbell bicep curls, im sure i could throw up 40kg dumbells but what use would it be to me in terms of hypertrophy? However using 25kg's and controlling every aspect including a super slow neg and real hard squeeze at the top of the positive can provide all the stimulus you need for growth
> 
> Just try not to let your mind wander during sets and become distracted, really focus when your in the set from start to finish about what you're doing and why mate.


For me distraction isnt the issue.. its sometimes becoming a bit too focused on the logbook numbers... sure I need to beat in order to progress but I sometimes go for too big of a jump in weights and therefore lose that mind muscle connection


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> For me distraction isnt the issue.. its sometimes becoming a bit too focused on the logbook numbers... sure I need to beat in order to progress but I sometimes go for too big of a jump in weights and therefore lose that mind muscle connection


Fair play mate, probably came across wrong, didnt mean you specifically but just in general along with the other stuff.

Yea man i have been there, sometimes the weight only needs to go up by 5 or 10kg even on legs, even smaller when you are training arms. Just a case of telling yourself that you have nothing to prove in terms of weights lifted and you will get far more from a slightly lighter albeit less impressive set weight-wise than you will with a heavier ego lift


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Fair play mate, probably came across wrong, didnt mean you specifically but just in general along with the other stuff.
> 
> Yea man i have been there, sometimes the weight only needs to go up by 5 or 10kg even on legs, even smaller when you are training arms. Just a case of telling yourself that you have nothing to prove in terms of weights lifted and you will get far more from a slightly lighter albeit less impressive set weight-wise than you will with a heavier ego lift


I think mainly I've just been abit naive with my approach to legs thinking legs aren't growing therefore I need to lift more and more..... this works for my upper body but for legs its time to get abit smarter


----------



## sean 162

Haha . Far to hard on yourself @Goodfella. No matter how smart we train . We can only grow at a certain rate and i think you are growing at the fastest rate possible. More of a mental thing. That being said . All of the things posted above culd speed it up slightly. . But just remember bodybuilding takes time too. ... Love all the info posted above. And have to agree . Ive recently switched to more control work and the results speak volumes . I dont care what the local juicers think about me using lighter weights now. Wen the vests come back out next yr they will realise . . Great work @Chelsea. All the banter aside . Got a lot of respect for you and your knowledge..

U fat fcuker x


----------



## Goodfella

sean 162 said:


> Haha . Far to hard on yourself @Goodfella. No matter how smart we train . We can only grow at a certain rate and i think you are growing at the fastest rate possible. More of a mental thing. That being said . All of the things posted above culd speed it up slightly. . But just remember bodybuilding takes time too. ... Love all the info posted above. And have to agree . Ive recently switched to more control work and the results speak volumes . I dont care what the local juicers think about me using lighter weights now. Wen the vests come back out next yr they will realise . . Great work @Chelsea. All the banter aside . Got a lot of respect for you and your knowledge..
> 
> U fat fcuker x


I'm a impatient b4stard I know lol another plus note to me focusing more on the target muscle and reducing the load slightly is not placing such a load on my joints... particularly my knees as they are starting to feel it lol

Edit: and thanks for the tips at @Chelsea


----------



## Adz

Bloody hell that's a massive leg session, I would have been crying, puking then crawling out haha


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Haha . Far to hard on yourself @Goodfella. No matter how smart we train . We can only grow at a certain rate and i think you are growing at the fastest rate possible. More of a mental thing. That being said . All of the things posted above culd speed it up slightly. . But just remember bodybuilding takes time too. ... Love all the info posted above. And have to agree . Ive recently switched to more control work and the results speak volumes . I dont care what the local juicers think about me using lighter weights now. Wen the vests come back out next yr they will realise . . Great work @Chelsea. All the banter aside . Got a lot of respect for you and your knowledge..
> 
> U fat fcuker x


 :lol: ahh cheers mate (you ****), its exactly how i feel, all these juice heads that think weight is everything will get shown up when its months later and they look the same whereas you've added lbs of new mass, some guys like that make me laugh, still so stuck in the dark ages and unwilling to try anything new, they are also the same ones that tend to say sh1t about you purely out of jealousy haha.



Goodfella said:


> I'm a impatient b4stard I know lol another plus note to me focusing more on the target muscle and reducing the load slightly is not placing such a load on my joints... particularly my knees as they are starting to feel it lol
> 
> Edit: and thanks for the tips at @Chelsea


Haha, we're all impatient mate, dont worry about that haha. No probs at all though mate, ive noticed that all my knee pain has completely gone since i have focussed more on form and function rather than weight, get no pain at all now, nothing but positives


----------



## Chelsea

Adz said:


> Bloody hell that's a massive leg session, I would have been crying, puking then crawling out haha


Yea man its nasty but believe it or not im kinda used to it mentally now, when i first looked at the routine i thought i would be there all night.........by "there" i mean hospital :lol:


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> :lol: ahh cheers mate (you ****), its exactly how i feel, all these juice heads that think weight is everything will get shown up when its months later and they look the same whereas you've added lbs of new mass, some guys like that make me laugh, still so stuck in the dark ages and unwilling to try anything new, they are also the same ones that tend to say sh1t about you purely out of jealousy haha.
> 
> Haha, we're all impatient mate, dont worry about that haha. No probs at all though mate, ive noticed that all my knee pain has completely gone since i have focussed more on form and function rather than weight, get no pain at all now, nothing but positives


Hoping it'll be the same for me! Reps going to be just shy out of lockout too reduce stress on knee joint!

Squatting Thursday then training legs with Hilly on Sunday can't wait!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Hoping it'll be the same for me! Reps going to be just shy out of lockout too reduce stress on knee joint!
> 
> Squatting Thursday then training legs with Hilly on Sunday can't wait!!!!


It will mate, like i said before i used to wrap my knees top and bottom even just with the bar on my back for a warm up, now i dont use any straps for anything for legs! Cant go wrong with that especially as legs are bigger :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> It will mate, like i said before i used to wrap my knees top and bottom even just with the bar on my back for a warm up, now i dont use any straps for anything for legs! Cant go wrong with that especially as legs are bigger :thumb:


Yeah I've never used wraps and don't want to have too! I might get some sleeves but that's to get more blood into the area and offer alittle support rather than assisting moving big numbers!

Time to build some wheels buddy :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Yeah I've never used wraps and don't want to have too! I might get some sleeves but that's to get more blood into the area and offer alittle support rather than assisting moving big numbers!
> 
> Time to build some wheels buddy :thumb:


I found sleeves just annoyed me as they are forever moving on your leg but its your choice mate. Definitely time mate, im pleased with how quads and calves are responding but hammys are just so stubborn, may even try some stretching, failing that......a gallon of Synthol in each one :lol:


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> I found sleeves just annoyed me as they are forever moving on your leg but its your choice mate. Definitely time mate, im pleased with how quads and calves are responding but hammys are just so stubborn, may even try some stretching, failing that......a gallon of Synthol in each one :lol:


Yeah I'm not sold on sleeves yet...

Do you have GHR in your routine for hams? Brilliant for getting a deep stretch and differs to typical curl motion as legs are fixed rather than being primary mover!

:lol: I'll join you there mate, best be getting Bostin Loyd on phone!!


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Yeah I'm not sold on sleeves yet...
> 
> Do you have GHR in your routine for hams? Brilliant for getting a deep stretch and differs to typical curl motion as legs are fixed rather than being primary mover!
> 
> :lol: I'll join you there mate, best be getting Bostin Loyd on phone!!


GHR? Please elaborate as i dont know what that stands for 

3cc


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> GHR? Please elaborate as i dont know what that stands for
> 
> 3cc


Glute Ham Raises mate. Youtube it... I do them on the lat Pulldown as my gym doesn't have the a proper stand for it!!


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Glute Ham Raises mate. Youtube it... I do them on the lat Pulldown as my gym doesn't have the a proper stand for it!!


Ahh yea I know what you mean.... I instantly want to forget what it is as I reckon I'd get a 1/4 rep before my bodyweight tears both my hamstrings and I face plant


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Ahh yea I know what you mean.... I instantly want to forget what it is as I reckon I'd get a 1/4 rep before my bodyweight tears both my hamstrings and I face plant


Get a Bosu ball to push off or push off the floor and do negatives with them


----------



## Adz

Goodfella said:


> Yeah I've never used wraps and don't want to have too! I might get some sleeves but that's to get more blood into the area and offer alittle support rather than assisting moving big numbers!
> 
> Time to build some wheels buddy :thumb:


I used to use knee wraps but since Ive stopped my leg workouts are much better, stronger and legs are bigger


----------



## Chelsea

Meal 2, lamb curry with spinach some peppers and tomatoes:

View attachment 161382


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Meal 2, lamb curry with spinach some peppers and tomatoes:
> 
> View attachment 161382


Now thats a meal!


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> Get a Bosu ball to push off or push off the floor and do negatives with them


I think if i asked for a Bosu ball at my gym i would either get a confused look or a right hook :lol:



Adz said:


> I used to use knee wraps but since Ive stopped my leg workouts are much better, stronger and legs are bigger


Exactly mate, warming up properly is crucial and being able to do legs without wraps is awesome, the @GoNutrition Joint Care supp is something i would never go without either to be fair, since i used that i have had no pain anywhere, seems like a very good product.



sean 162 said:


> Now thats a meal!


Damn right, weighed just shy of half a kilo of food


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> I think if i asked for a Bosu ball at my gym i would either get a confused look or a right hook :lol:
> 
> Exactly mate, warming up properly is crucial and being able to do legs without wraps is awesome, the @GoNutrition Joint Care supp is something i would never go without either to be fair, since i used that i have had no pain anywhere, seems like a very good product.
> 
> Damn right, weighed just shy of half a kilo of food


Lmfao advertising at its best! Dnt buy into it lol


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Lmfao advertising at its best! Dnt buy into it lol


To be fair it is quality mate, ive used super strength Glucosamine Sulphate tabs and most things over the net but this is the only one that noticeably took away pain in my knees.


----------



## liam0810

It's seems a lot of us have got into the slow negatives and TUT. I've started it the past 2 weeks and love it. You do have to get used to tie drop in weight but my chest from Monday is still in bits so it's working!


----------



## Chelsea

Breakfast is served:

View attachment 161704


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> It's seems a lot of us have got into the slow negatives and TUT. I've started it the past 2 weeks and love it. You do have to get used to tie drop in weight but my chest from Monday is still in bits so it's working!


Yea mate, ive always tried to really exaggerate the negative but this is another level and is really challenging, anyone can move a weight from A to B but its about using the targeted muscles to do so in the most effective manner rather than chucking it around that makes the difference.

Good effort on the chest workout :thumbup1:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, ive always tried to really exaggerate the negative but this is another level and is really challenging, anyone can move a weight from A to B but its about using the targeted muscles to do so in the most effective manner rather than chucking it around that makes the difference.
> 
> Good effort on the chest workout :thumbup1:


A - B is that a new method? Chucking it around is my kinda workout, ive enjoyed for many years putting stuff down and picking it back up again..


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> A - B is that a new method? Chucking it around is my kinda workout, ive enjoyed for many years putting stuff down and picking it back up again..


 :lol: yea mate Acetate - Bum Cheek (A- B) :lol: such a neanderthal


----------



## Chelsea

Just for a reference:

1st jab of this cycle - 22.09.14

So this is my 8th week on, thinking of adding something to the mix for the final few weeks.....what do people think....Tren Ace?


----------



## sean 162

Slin


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Slin


 :surrender: Will reckons we should leave that for cruise mate.


----------



## sean 162

Good shout tbh. Keep gains flowing wile on cruise. Yep makes sense.

Its on my mind atm i just blurted it out 

Ace culd work well. Be some serious pbs thrown about if you do so . Hope all is well in Chelsea land


----------



## Lukehh

what is your current cycle btw phil?

managed to man up and do a quad jab yet :lol:


----------



## sean 162

Lukehh said:


> what is your current cycle btw phil?
> 
> managed to man up and do a quad jab yet :lol:


He hasnt putting any gear in them.... only synthol so far.


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> :surrender: Will reckons we should leave that for cruise mate.


Now this sounds interesting mmmmmm


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Just for a reference:
> 
> 1st jab of this cycle - 22.09.14
> 
> So this is my 8th week on, thinking of adding something to the mix for the final few weeks.....what do people think....Tren Ace?


I'm guessing you'll be doing another cycle after the cruise in prep for a show?

Personally I'd save the ace for a rainy day and just continue as you are mate.


----------



## Adz

Chelsea said:


> Breakfast is served:
> 
> View attachment 161704


That Yeo stuff is amazing, especially the purple flavour (can't remember it although I have a pot in the fridge) :bounce:


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Good shout tbh. Keep gains flowing wile on cruise. Yep makes sense.
> 
> Its on my mind atm i just blurted it out
> 
> Ace culd work well. Be some serious pbs thrown about if you do so . Hope all is well in Chelsea land


Well ive never used it so not sure how good it is tbh?

Hmm things in Chelsea land could be better mate, the dog has slight movement in her right knee cap and it turns out the gf only got basic insurance so its only covers £500 per condition!! Absolutely horrendous and almost no point having the insurance in the first place. If she does need the op the estimate is £2000-£2200!! Not cool.

Doesnt help that the vet that saw her only noticed it when it was her yearly vaccinations and even though she never had any issues with it at all she wrote it on her notes so future insurance companies might see it as a previous condition and not cover it! Really unhelpful!



Lukehh said:


> what is your current cycle btw phil?
> 
> managed to man up and do a quad jab yet :lol:


Ahh man, im still so scared of quad jabs but i really want to do it as its so convenient just being able to sit there and relax rather than twisting like i do for glutes.



sean 162 said:


> He hasnt putting any gear in them.... only synthol so far.


1ltr per quad head :lol:



Goodfella said:


> Now this sounds interesting mmmmmm


Also sounds scary :lol:



Adz said:


> That Yeo stuff is amazing, especially the purple flavour (can't remember it although I have a pot in the fridge) :bounce:


Purple is the flavour for homosexuals......its all about the honey one  but yea they are wicked mate and always on offer haha.


----------



## Lukehh

whats your cycle atm i cba to go pages back.

just put a hand at the top of your thigh then inject just below it on the outside edge :thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162

Doesnt sound good on the dog front mate. My sister has a chihuaha or wateva there called. And it needs both hips replacing with an estime of around 4300 lol she has insurance but she also has a mega excess .

Only 1 litre ?

U have the right coach to be talking to if u do consider slin. I havent done so yet but i want to and hes told me how simple and safe it can be .


----------



## TELBOR

Sorry to hear about the dog mate, hope you get her sorted.


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> whats your cycle atm i cba to go pages back.
> 
> just put a hand at the top of your thigh then inject just below it on the outside edge :thumbup1:


Test, Mast and Anadrol mate.



sean 162 said:


> Doesnt sound good on the dog front mate. My sister has a chihuaha or wateva there called. And it needs both hips replacing with an estime of around 4300 lol she has insurance but she also has a mega excess .
> 
> Only 1 litre ?
> 
> U have the right coach to be talking to if u do consider slin. I havent done so yet but i want to and hes told me how simple and safe it can be .


Ouch! Vets are savagely expensive mate, hopefully she wont need it done but knowing my luck she will, also got the stress of trying to find someone to rent my flat which is always gonna be tough around Xmas.

Yea defo trust Will and to be fair with my post workout nutrition and intra i would be fine with Slin im just being a massive pu$sy.



R0BLET said:


> Sorry to hear about the dog mate, hope you get her sorted.


Cheers mate, just what you need before Xmas ay?! Hows your little one? Let this be a lesson if you havent already mate, go with Pet Plan insurance and make sure the per condition limit is a good few thousand :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, just what you need before Xmas ay?! Hows your little one? Let this be a lesson if you havent already mate, go with Pet Plan insurance and make sure the per condition limit is a good few thousand :thumbup1:


Not good mate! Vets charge what they like.

He's awesome mate, think we're getting another in January lol

Yeah we took the top pack with More Than mate, £30 a month but covers everything! Think up to £20k.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Not good mate! Vets charge what they like.
> 
> He's awesome mate, think we're getting another in January lol
> 
> Yeah we took the top pack with More Than mate, £30 a month but covers everything! Think up to £20k.


Awesome, my next dog i want a German Shepherd and im gonna take it to some sort of specialist protection training 

Good effort on the insurance mate, its well worth it! Cant believe mine only covers £500.....almost right hooked the gf when i heard!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Awesome, my next dog i want a German Shepherd and im gonna take it to some sort of specialist protection training
> 
> Good effort on the insurance mate, its well worth it! Cant believe mine only covers £500.....almost right hooked the gf when i heard!


Protection from what? Rapists? Lol

It's a minefield tbh mate so can't blame her for a mistake, you'll know for next time.

Oh, punch her in the fanny anyway


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Protection from what? Rapists? Lol
> 
> It's a minefield tbh mate so can't blame her for a mistake, you'll know for next time.
> 
> Oh, punch her in the fanny anyway


Haha! Nah just in general mate, want the dog to be more of a guard dog even though they are by nature which is awesome.

Yea i havent blamed her or anything but defo will still haymaker that minge!


----------



## 39005

if the dogs not chipped and you know someone on benefits , get them to take it in to the local PDSA as their dog and leave them a good donation.

animal operations and medication get bloody expensive, i found out in a similar way that i was only covered for medication for the first year and had to pay after that - robbing ****ers charge what they want.


----------



## Chelsea

aqualung said:


> if the dogs not chipped and you know someone on benefits , get them to take it in to the local PDSA as their dog and leave them a good donation.
> 
> animal operations and medication get bloody expensive, i found out in a similar way that i was only covered for medication for the first year and had to pay after that - robbing ****ers charge what they want.


Sadly she's chipped mate so no chance


----------



## Chelsea

Good news though, getting some Hyge early next week so I can get back on it! Feels like forever, it's like xmas come early


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Good news though, getting some Hyge early next week so I can get back on it! Feels like forever, it's like xmas come early


Pmsl

Poor dog is crippled and you're getting wet over growth 

Bet it's those fake black tops going round too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sh1t about the pooch mate. Mine cost me nearly £4k about a year ago as the daft pr**k swallowed a stone that got stuck in his gut! Insurance paid for about £2000 but we got stuck with the rest.

Go steady with those black tops, loads of fakes round here at the moment giving people rashes!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Poor dog is crippled and you're getting wet over growth
> 
> Bet it's those fake black tops going round too


Hahahaha! Nah they are legit mate all been checked.



Ginger Ben said:


> Sh1t about the pooch mate. Mine cost me nearly £4k about a year ago as the daft pr**k swallowed a stone that got stuck in his gut! Insurance paid for about £2000 but we got stuck with the rest.
> 
> Go steady with those black tops, loads of fakes round here at the moment giving people rashes!


Ouch mate that's savage!

Haven't heard much on these fakes going round, any pics?


----------



## Chelsea

Back annoyingly is still giving me grief, if i lie down for too long flat then it almost feels like i have an uncomfortable back pump, might actually have to go and see a physio on this one. Got private medical cover so gonna see what my options are as a mate of mine does A.R.T and is supposed to be awesome and he is fully registered etc

Also been looking at shows for next year and was tempted to look into Nabba, does anyone know the criteria for entering the Novice class? Obviously i cant do first timers haha.


----------



## sean 162

@Keeks


----------



## Chelsea

Shoulders on Tuesday:

Start off with 3 sets of lat raises with 10kg dumbells super strict sitting on bench.

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

40kg x 12 - this is just a warm up now, i can speak to my mate during the set :lol:

50kg x 12 - no spot - pb

50kg x 10 - spot on the last 3 i think but only minimal.

*Machine Shoulder Press:*

14 plates x 10 reps with 1 second pause at the bottom.

15 plates "

16 plates "

*Rear Delts:*

63kg x 20

70kg x 20

77kg x 20

84kg x 20 - rest paused after 15 reps, delts were on fire!

*Lat Raises:*

12.5kg x 15

15kg x 12 x 2 sets.

100 rep tricep push down with V bad managed first 40 myself then pretty much sets of 15 until the end with max 20 secs rest.

Really good session, legs still have doms from Mondays session too!


----------



## sean 162

50 x 12.... The 55s for 8 next week? Or specifically trying the hit that 12 rep range? Awesome work as usual bigman !


----------



## Adz

Great shoulder session!!

Dog insurance sounds expensive, but like you say you can't do without it!

I think we pay something like £15 a month for the cats and about £30 a month for 1 of the horses, massive cover on them.


----------



## Keeks

@Chelsea Don't think you can do novice if you've won another show but not 100%. Should be somewhere on here NABBA - National Amateur Body-Builders' Association

That's a shame about pooch. Might be worth a gamble to upgrade insurance to full cover then if there any other problems in the future at least you know you're fully covered. Ok it may mean losing out on the £500 if she has to have the op but you never know down the line what will happen. My cats diabetes has cost so far over 10k but thankfully they're covered for the lifetime of the illness.


----------



## 39005

Chelsea said:


> Shoulders on Tuesday:
> 
> Start off with 3 sets of lat raises with 10kg dumbells super strict sitting on bench.
> 
> *Dumbell Shoulder Press:*
> 
> 40kg x 12 - this is just a warm up now, i can speak to my mate during the set :lol:
> 
> 50kg x 12 - no spot - pb
> 
> 50kg x 10 - spot on the last 3 i think but only minimal.
> 
> *Machine Shoulder Press:*
> 
> 14 plates x 10 reps with 1 second pause at the bottom.
> 
> 15 plates "
> 
> 16 plates "
> 
> *Rear Delts:*
> 
> 63kg x 20
> 
> 70kg x 20
> 
> 77kg x 20
> 
> 84kg x 20 - rest paused after 15 reps, delts were on fire!
> 
> *Lat Raises:*
> 
> 12.5kg x 15
> 
> 15kg x 12 x 2 sets.
> 
> 100 rep tricep push down with V bad managed first 40 myself then pretty much sets of 15 until the end with max 20 secs rest.
> 
> Really good session, legs still have doms from Mondays session too!


what happened to the palm in press ? half a bloody job again :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

aqualung said:


> what happened to the palm in press ? half a bloody job again :tongue:


Oh FFS :lol: next Tuesday morning.....remind me in here :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> 50 x 12.... The 55s for 8 next week? Or specifically trying the hit that 12 rep range? Awesome work as usual bigman !


Yea suppose i could give the 55kg's a go, just a bit of a nightmare cleaning them up sometimes but ive done it before i guess. Cheers though mate 



Adz said:


> Great shoulder session!!
> 
> Dog insurance sounds expensive, but like you say you can't do without it!
> 
> I think we pay something like £15 a month for the cats and about £30 a month for 1 of the horses, massive cover on them.


A horse! How random, yea mate defo cant do without it so sorting it asap.



Keeks said:


> @Chelsea Don't think you can do novice if you've won another show but not 100%. Should be somewhere on here NABBA - National Amateur Body-Builders' Association
> 
> That's a shame about pooch. Might be worth a gamble to upgrade insurance to full cover then if there any other problems in the future at least you know you're fully covered. Ok it may mean losing out on the £500 if she has to have the op but you never know down the line what will happen. My cats diabetes has cost so far over 10k but thankfully they're covered for the lifetime of the illness.


Yea i wasnt sure on the rules and couldnt find anything after a quick look on their site, my last show was Novice class which meant anyone that had competed less than 10 times so i might still be legible.

£10k!!! Thats madness......id be happy to jab your pus$y anytime for much cheaper than that  :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yea suppose i could give the 55kg's a go, just a bit of a nightmare cleaning them up sometimes but ive done it before i guess. Cheers though mate
> 
> A horse! How random, yea mate defo cant do without it so sorting it asap.
> 
> Yea i wasnt sure on the rules and couldnt find anything after a quick look on their site, my last show was Novice class which meant anyone that had competed less than 10 times so i might still be legible.
> 
> £10k!!! Thats madness......id be happy to jab your pus$y anytime for much cheaper than that  :whistling:


I'm sure with Nabba that if you have won a show, you can't do Novice, might be wrong but think it's like that. Different feds have different rules regarding Novice class.

The cost has been ridiculous, but they're worth it. Their insulin and needles alone cost £50 a month, and endless vets visits and stays.

I've got to pay?! :thumbdown: But it's two jabs twice a day, every day, just so you know.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I'm sure with Nabba that if you have won a show, you can't do Novice, might be wrong but think it's like that. Different feds have different rules regarding Novice class.
> 
> The cost has been ridiculous, but they're worth it. Their insulin and needles alone cost £50 a month, and endless vets visits and stays.
> 
> I've got to pay?! :thumbdown: But it's two jabs twice a day, every day, just so you know.


Hmm I might drop them an email and see what they say, best finding out for sure.

Christ your cats jab more than I do!!! :lol: think I may have sorted it darling so hopefully I pay nothing now ;-)


----------



## Chelsea

So this happened on Thursday, back is still not quite right but I thougt fck it im doing for the deads, so sticking to my weekly increase on the bar of 10kg here is my 200kg deadlift for 10 reps from the floor, actually was really quite comfortable  210kg next week.


----------



## sean 162

Peice of p1ss


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Peice of p1ss


Damn right baby! Just seen in my stash I have some Neuro Pharma Rip 200 left........might have to use it to finish this cheeky cycle off


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> So this happened on Thursday, back is still not quite right but I thougt fck it im doing for the deads, so sticking to my weekly increase on the bar of 10kg here is my 200kg deadlift for 10 reps from the floor, actually was really quite comfortable  210kg next week.


Made that look easy mate! Good work


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Made that look easy mate! Good work


Cheers mate, onwards and upwards


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, onwards and upwards


Looking small though mate :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Skinny fooker,weak too!

sorry mate nearly posted @roblet comment in here,oh sh1t wait...


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Looking small though mate :whistling:


Hahahaha you cnut!



biglbs said:


> Skinny fooker,weak too!
> 
> sorry mate nearly posted @roblet comment in here,oh sh1t wait...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hmm I might drop them an email and see what they say, best finding out for sure.
> 
> Christ your cats jab more than I do!!! :lol: think I may have sorted it darling so hopefully I pay nothing now ;-)


You doing Nabba as well as our instead of Ukbff?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You doing Nabba as well as our instead of Ukbff?


Hmmm good question..... competing twice in 2 days might be a bit long but i suppose if im looking good and feeling fresh then i guess i could. Was just interested in Nabba as with all this recent stuff being posted about Ukbff and Muscletalk pulling out of the competition and not being affiliated anymore makes me wonder why i'd want to compete in a federation thats getting such bad publicity. Also i hear nothing but good things about Nabba.


----------



## Michael81

It's looking pretty dam good in here mate!!

Warming up with 40's on the db press....... cnut... :lol:

deadlifting wasn't too shabby either..... lol


----------



## Chelsea

Michael81 said:


> It's looking pretty dam good in here mate!!
> 
> Warming up with 40's on the db press....... cnut... :lol:
> 
> deadlifting wasn't too shabby either..... lol


Haha thanks mate. Yea 40's are a nice warm up nowadays, might have to try the 55kg dumbells this week 

As much as i hate deads i do love them when they go well like that, i just wonder where my 10kg increments will stop me for 10 reps.


----------



## Michael81

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate. Yea 40's are a nice warm up nowadays, might have to try the 55kg dumbells this week
> 
> As much as i hate deads i do love them when they go well like that, i just wonder where my 10kg increments will stop me for 10 reps.


I'm coming back from a 6 month lay-off, I did a pull session on friday.... my backs still destroyed from the deads....

Oh well i might have to go for a massage later..... :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm good question..... competing twice in 2 days might be a bit long but i suppose if im looking good and feeling fresh then i guess i could. Was just interested in Nabba as with all this recent stuff being posted about Ukbff and Muscletalk pulling out of the competition and not being affiliated anymore makes me wonder why i'd want to compete in a federation thats getting such bad publicity. Also i hear nothing but good things about Nabba.


Can understand that. I remember a few years ago going on a posing course ran by a well-known woman in the fitness industry, and she was saying how the UKBFF had let her know that they weren't happy with her running the course, even though she hadn't even mentioned any feds. And with some of the stuff said, soured my view on them from then and she was spot-on.


----------



## Chelsea

Michael81 said:


> I'm coming back from a 6 month lay-off, I did a pull session on friday.... my backs still destroyed from the deads....
> 
> Oh well i might have to go for a massage later..... :whistling:


Hahaha 6 months off then training must be tough! I found it hard with 3 weeks off, the doms were awful! Happy ending massage? 



Keeks said:


> Can understand that. I remember a few years ago going on a posing course ran by a well-known woman in the fitness industry, and she was saying how the UKBFF had let her know that they weren't happy with her running the course, even though she hadn't even mentioned any feds. And with some of the stuff said, soured my view on them from then and she was spot-on.


Yea you see, its all this sort of stuff. Aaron Lambo screenshotted the things Ukbff were posting on FB and it looked really bad and then MuscleTalk bowing out for the same reason says a lot! Ive emailed Nabba so i'll let you know what they say


----------



## Chelsea

Forgot what I was like to have pulsating, tingling fingers...

View attachment 162033


@Keeks I have 8 fingers and 2 thumbs that might feel quite nice to sit on :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Forgot what I was like to have pulsating, tingling fingers...
> 
> View attachment 162033
> 
> 
> @Keeks I have 8 fingers and 2 thumbs that might feel quite nice to sit on :lol:


Liar. You get that when you slap PB on your balls and let the dog go to town 

How is she anyway?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Liar. You get that when you slap PB on your balls and let the dog go to town
> 
> How is she anyway?


 picsornoproof

Yea she is sweet mate, sorted it  although now she has an irritating blister on her stomach so on antibiotics now as it looks a bit infected! Bloody one thing after the other!

How's yours mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> picsornoproof
> 
> Yea she is sweet mate, sorted it  although now she has an irritating blister on her stomach so on antibiotics now as it looks a bit infected! Bloody one thing after the other!
> 
> How's yours mate?


Bless her. That'll clear up in no time 

He's fine, not a care in the world so long as he's fed and watered lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Bless her. That'll clear up in no time
> 
> He's fine, not a care in the world so long as he's fed and watered lol


Yea mate just a pain though you know. She's fckin awesome though, proper little daddy's girl


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate just a pain though you know. She's fckin awesome though, proper little daddy's girl


Haha, he's same. Must be an alpha thing


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Forgot what I was like to have pulsating, tingling fingers...
> 
> View attachment 162033
> 
> 
> @Keeks I have 8 fingers and 2 thumbs that might feel quite nice to sit on :lol:


Would sit  Repeatedly :bounce:


----------



## Guest

Chelsea said:


> Forgot what I was like to have pulsating, tingling fingers...
> 
> View attachment 162033
> 
> 
> @Keeks I have 8 fingers and 2 thumbs that might feel quite nice to sit on :lol:


I need these back in my life!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Haha, he's same. Must be an alpha thing


Whats your dogs excuse then? 



Keeks said:


> Would sit  Repeatedly :bounce:


Maybe you should come train with Me, Sean and Goodfella then....ive been meaning to work on my wrist flexibility and deep lunge technique :whistling:



Spawn of Haney said:


> I need these back in my life!!


They've been back in my life since Saturday  :thumb:


----------



## sgtsniff

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate just a pain though you know. She's fckin awesome though, proper little daddy's girl


Ey up, tried the Neuro Pharma Tbol?


----------



## Chelsea

sgtsniff said:


> Ey up, tried the Neuro Pharma Tbol?


I haven't actually mate, going by the other orals id assume its spot on, but personally never used any Tbol before.


----------



## sgtsniff

Chelsea said:


> I haven't actually mate, going by the other orals id assume its spot on, but personally never used any Tbol before.


I'll try it on your behalf then and let you know...did you ever try the NP Primo?


----------



## Chelsea

sgtsniff said:


> I'll try it on your behalf then and let you know...did you ever try the NP Primo?


Haha sounds good mate be interesting to hear what you think as ive never used it.

@bigchickenlover has used NP Primo mate.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Whats your dogs excuse then?
> 
> Maybe you should come train with Me, Sean and Goodfella then....ive been meaning to work on my wrist flexibility and deep lunge technique :whistling:
> 
> They've been back in my life since Saturday  :thumb:


This would so be you if it was a leg session and there was some warm up stretching......

View attachment 162055


:lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Yep used NP Primo was a nice few weeks, I ran 600mg per week smooth as silk no issues. Some say run it higher each to there own.

Noticed a small weight increase on the scales tho I appeared leaner, weights in the gym seemed to go easier tho I wouldn't say I was considerably stronger.

I looked smoother and more muscular for the duration of the cycle and would definitely use again with test thrown in. As combined I think the two would go well.

Its not that expensive, considering the benefits. Plus it is not that harsh a steroid there were no sides 0 nothing!

Test E and Primo 16 weeks would be a preferred cycle next time.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> This would so be you if it was a leg session and there was some warm up stretching......
> 
> View attachment 162055
> 
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant! But yea thats exactly how i would be!  :devil2:



bigchickenlover said:


> Yep used NP Primo was a nice few weeks, I ran 600mg per week smooth as silk no issues. Some say run it higher each to there own.
> 
> Noticed a small weight increase on the scales tho I appeared leaner, weights in the gym seemed to go easier tho I wouldn't say I was considerably stronger.
> 
> I looked smoother and more muscular for the duration of the cycle and would definitely use again with test thrown in. As combined I think the two would go well.
> 
> Its not that expensive, considering the benefits. Plus it is not that harsh a steroid there were no sides 0 nothing!
> 
> Test E and Primo 16 weeks would be a preferred cycle next time.


You make me want to use it  i was going to actually look into the possibility of cruising on something like Primo and whether its a viable option.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant! But yea thats exactly how i would be!  :devil2:
> 
> You make me want to use it  i was going to actually look into the possibility of cruising on something like Primo and whether its a viable option.


Cool, count me in, you can be my trainer. :thumb: 

View attachment 162061


:lol:


----------



## sean 162




----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Cool, count me in, you can be my trainer. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 162061
> 
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: deal.....you'll be fully stretched 

Im very thorough with my PT, just like this guy :whistling:

View attachment 162086


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: deal.....you'll be fully stretched
> 
> Im very thorough with my PT, just like this guy :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 162086


How the fùck did he get away with that?! Dirty cùnt!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> How the fùck did he get away with that?! Dirty cùnt!!


Legend more like!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Legend more like!


Not if its your Mrs lol


----------



## Chelsea

Summary so far this week:

Hack squats TUT reps started at 60kg and went all the way up to 80kg, was savage! Serious doms only stopped today, leg extensions i added weight to as well so did 3 sets of the stack plus 7.5kg which is a pb.

Shoulder press on Tuesday:

40kg x 12

50kg x 12 - unspotted

55kg x 8 - may have been 9 actually but it was definitely 8 unspotted too apart from last 2 with a slight touch to get them moving on the positive, serious pb especially after the 50kg's!

Really good week so far, 210kg deads for 10 tonight hopefully


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Not if its your Mrs lol


True......luckily she hasnt seen the inside of a gym in a while :lol:


----------



## sean 162

LIKE


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> True......luckily she hasnt seen the inside of a gym in a while :lol:


Bet she's seen inside a few fannies whilst you're down the gym, you've turned her into a les with those tits


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: deal.....you'll be fully stretched
> 
> Im very thorough with my PT, just like this guy :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 162086


 mg: I wasn't thinking that sort it stretching, you're filth!

Bet you're the sort who sees the wrong thing here......

View attachment 162089


:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night.....usual sort of session, awesome mind muscle connection and a new pb on deads.....220kg x 10 reps:


----------



## Michael81

Great lifting for the PB mate....


----------



## Chelsea

Michael81 said:


> Great lifting for the PB mate....


Cheers mate, was seeing spots by about rep 6 haha!


----------



## sean 162

Wow


----------



## NorthernSoul

if the bar aint bending your just pretending

EDIT: it was definately bending btw lol


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Wow


Cheers mate :beer:



Juic3Up said:


> if the bar aint bending your just pretending
> 
> EDIT: it was definately bending btw lol


Hahahaha! I havent heard that in ages! Love it :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Legs was savage last night, got a cold too which isnt very helpful but still powered through and have mild doms today, was getting cramp last night too.

Got some NP NPP to throw in to the last couple weeks of this cycle, decided against Tren as ive been in a good mood recently so didnt want to sacrifice that haha.


----------



## Lukehh

my NPP should kick in within the next 1-2 weeks so ill let you know how i get on 

got savage wretching / coughs from a jab of it last week though, thought i was gonna die!


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> my NPP should kick in within the next 1-2 weeks so ill let you know how i get on
> 
> got savage wretching / coughs from a jab of it last week though, thought i was gonna die!


Sounds good mate apart from the cough, you probably nicked a vein, ive done that before just with Test i think, was coughing for a little while but i was a man about it and knew i'd live :lol:


----------



## Adz

Making these deads look easy!


----------



## Goodfella

Loving NPP myself mate, on week 4 and strength/pumps up!! What dose you going for?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

As soon as I saw that vid of you ****ing the 200kg dead I knew it wasn't gonna be long before you upped it! Well done mate :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Adz said:


> Making these deads look easy!


Got an even better video going on tomorrow morning mate 



Goodfella said:


> Loving NPP myself mate, on week 4 and strength/pumps up!! What dose you going for?


Was thinking of just adding a ml to each jab so 300mg for 3 weeks then come off mate. How much you doing?



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> As soon as I saw that vid of you ****ing the 200kg dead I knew it wasn't gonna be long before you upped it! Well done mate :beer:


Haha yea mate 200kg felt so easy it would be rude not to. 220kg was savage, the last 4 were tough!

New vid tomoz and huge PB


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Was thinking of just adding a ml to each jab so 300mg for 3 weeks then come off mate. How much you doing?


Doing 400mg mate


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Back last night.....usual sort of session, awesome mind muscle connection and a new pb on deads.....220kg x 10 reps:


Very impressive mate!


----------



## Chelsea

So last nights PB....absolutely epic considering im ill and i'm only on NP Test E now as Mast finished early last week 

55kg dumbells x 12 reps!!! 10 reps unspotted.... @sean 162 read it and weep  or watch it :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Shortly after the vid we noticed my sweat patch looked like an eagle :lol:

View attachment 162374


----------



## Michael81

Chelsea said:


> So last nights PB....absolutely epic considering im ill and i'm only on NP Test E now as Mast finished early last week
> 
> 55kg dumbells x 12 reps!!! 10 reps unspotted.... @sean 162 read it and weep  or watch it :lol:


You fu(ker..... Thats it, unsubbed........... :lol:

Not srs

Well done mate....


----------



## Chelsea

Michael81 said:


> You fu(ker..... Thats it, unsubbed........... :lol:
> 
> Not srs
> 
> Well done mate....


 :lol: cheers mate....i was surprised how easy it felt, might try 60's next week


----------



## Lukehh

half reps :lol:

bastad.


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> half reps :lol:
> 
> bastad.


Jealousy is an ugly colour mate, doesnt suit you


----------



## sean 162

Top work is all i have to say. Flawless reps too !

Crazy strong


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Top work is all i have to say. Flawless reps too !
> 
> Crazy strong


Thanks mate  60kg's might be quite a clean next week though haha! Loving shoulders at the moment. Hows everything with you dude?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Shortly after the vid we noticed my sweat patch looked like an eagle :lol:
> 
> View attachment 162374


An eagle? More like a cùnt!

Good work on the pressing fatty


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> An eagle? More like a cùnt!
> 
> Good work on the pressing fatty


 :lol: sometimes your words hurt.......your cock never does though :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: sometimes your words hurt.......your cock never does though :lol:


And It never would, your gaping àrse is like throwing a sausage up the M1


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> And It never would, your gaping àrse is like throwing a sausage up the M1


How rude......i thought with all my squatting i would have at least tightened up to an 'A' road maybe?


----------



## Alanricksnape

Really impressive mate. My shoulders are pathetically weak... and watching these vids isn't making me feel any better! :crying:


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> Really impressive mate. My shoulders are pathetically weak... and watching these vids isn't making me feel any better! :crying:


Haha sorry about that mate, its just consistency mate, i remember when i first started and though pressing the 20kg's were good


----------



## Alanricksnape

I'm training light weight to perfect my technique, like this guy:






You could do with a few 1 to 1 sessions with him mate. Your pressing is ok I guess but you could do with a bit of work on perfecting your form.


----------



## J4MES

Have you been running aromasin or arimidex through this cycle mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> I'm training light weight to perfect my technique, like this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could do with a few 1 to 1 sessions with him mate. Your pressing is ok I guess but you could do with a bit of work on perfecting your form.


Epic form!!! To be fair, he's getting an awesome calf raise on every rep......I'M IN!! Whats his email? :lol:



J4MES said:


> Have you been running aromasin or arimidex through this cycle mate?


Aromasin mate, although ive only recently been taking it maybe once a week, if that, mainly because I was on Mast which has AI capabilities and Proviron which does too and ive actually felt that because im not very sensitive to gyno at all, using Aromasin was overkill tbh.


----------



## Alanricksnape

Chelsea said:


> Epic form!!! To be fair, he's getting an awesome calf raise on every rep......I'M IN!! Whats his email? :lol:


[email protected]


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night - sadly i was feeling a bit rough from this cold which i think might be going to my chest which is annoying but i powered through:

*Deads:*

120kg x 5

170kg x 5 - even this felt heavy, was actually going to stop myself as i knew i wasnt in any state to lift 240kg for reps but stupidly i continued.

240kg x 3 - pathetic really after doing 220kg x 10 the previous week but i felt sh1t and i suppose at least i got it off the floor but i should have listened to my body and backed off.

*Bent over Rows:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 12 - really nice controlled reps, felt every

*Hammer Underhand Rows:* Still think this is one of the best back machines ever! Great machine.

70kg x 12 - too easy

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

*Hammer Strength Low Row Single Arm:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

130kg x 12

*Seated Cable Rows:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

119kg x 12

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

105kg x 10

*Hamstring Tri-set:*

Standing Single Leg Curls

Lying Curls

Seated Curls

10 reps on each minimal rest, walked out of there with hammies tight as fck!


----------



## Alanricksnape

240kg dead for 3, flu or no flu is a great effort!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

240 for 3 is still a good lift, maybe 20kg was just too much of a jump to rep it out like the 200 and 220kg..

Maybe try 225/230 and go from there?


----------



## skipper1987

Still epic mate well done!! Like said above lower the jumps in weight!


----------



## TELBOR

Good effort mate, can't grumble at 240kg just to get 1 out tbh


----------



## Abc987

Alanricksnape said:


> I'm training light weight to perfect my technique, like this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could do with a few 1 to 1 sessions with him mate. Your pressing is ok I guess but you could do with a bit of work on perfecting your form.


Classic!!!


----------



## Adz

Moving that weight when you are ill, you strong bastad!


----------



## Guest

Calm down lads he'll be stroking his johnson reading all your comments haha


----------



## skipper1987

Spawn of Haney said:


> Calm down lads he'll be stroking his johnson reading all your comments haha


That's why we are doing it! #massivehomodeadlifting!


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Epic form!!! To be fair, he's getting an awesome calf raise on every rep......I'M IN!! Whats his email? :lol:
> 
> Aromasin mate, although ive only recently been taking it maybe once a week, if that, mainly because I was on Mast which has AI capabilities and Proviron which does too and ive actually felt that because im not very sensitive to gyno at all, using Aromasin was overkill tbh.


I'm not that sensitive to that either mate! Just trying to keep my estrogen in balance as that's where my cycle went wrong last time!


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> 240kg dead for 3, flu or no flu is a great effort!


Cheers mate, felt sh1t at the time and i think i knew before my body did, have ended up with a bit of a chest infection.



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> 240 for 3 is still a good lift, maybe 20kg was just too much of a jump to rep it out like the 200 and 220kg..
> 
> Maybe try 225/230 and go from there?


Yea i will mate, feeling a bit better today so hopefully will be a better week.



skipper1987 said:


> Still epic mate well done!! Like said above lower the jumps in weight!


  thanks mate.



R0BLET said:


> Good effort mate, can't grumble at 240kg just to get 1 out tbh


Yea i suppose, just felt deflated after so many on 220kg but like i said earlier it was the beginning of a chest infection sadly!


----------



## Chelsea

Adz said:


> Moving that weight when you are ill, you strong bastad!


  yea suppose in retrospect it wasnt bad haha.



Spawn of Haney said:


> Calm down lads he'll be stroking his johnson reading all your comments haha


Started stroking many comments ago, havent stopped :lol:



skipper1987 said:


> That's why we are doing it! #massivehomodeadlifting!


  thats more like it haha!


----------



## 39005

you done those palm in presses yet ya idle git?

...man flu is serious stuff


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Back last night - sadly i was feeling a bit rough from this cold which i think might be going to my chest which is annoying but i powered through:
> 
> *Deads:*
> 
> 120kg x 5
> 
> 170kg x 5 - even this felt heavy, was actually going to stop myself as i knew i wasnt in any state to lift 240kg for reps but stupidly i continued.
> 
> 240kg x 3 - pathetic really after doing 220kg x 10 the previous week but i felt sh1t and i suppose at least i got it off the floor but i should have listened to my body and backed off.
> 
> *Bent over Rows:*
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 140kg x 12 - really nice controlled reps, felt every
> 
> *Hammer Underhand Rows:* Still think this is one of the best back machines ever! Great machine.
> 
> 70kg x 12 - too easy
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> *Hammer Strength Low Row Single Arm:*
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 130kg x 12
> 
> *Seated Cable Rows:*
> 
> 98kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 12
> 
> 119kg x 12
> 
> *Close Grip Pull Downs:*
> 
> 84kg x 12
> 
> 91kg x 12
> 
> 105kg x 10
> 
> *Hamstring Tri-set:*
> 
> Standing Single Leg Curls
> 
> Lying Curls
> 
> Seated Curls
> 
> 10 reps on each minimal rest, walked out of there with hammies tight as fck!


Suppose dAys like this is what seperates the mentally strong from the mentally weak...


----------



## Chelsea

aqualung said:


> you done those palm in presses yet ya idle git?
> 
> ...man flu is serious stuff


 :lol: brilliant mate!



Juic3Up said:


> Suppose dAys like this is what seperates the mentally strong from the mentally weak...


Hmm cant work out whether that was a dig or a pat on the back for carrying on like a legend.....im going for the latter


----------



## NorthernSoul

The later it was  . You call it "carrying on", i call that you killed it!


----------



## Chelsea

Nice helping of spag bol in the morning 

View attachment 162805


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Nice helping of spag bol in the morning
> 
> View attachment 162805


Looks dryer than your mum


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Looks dryer than your mum


It was full of meat though......like your mrs


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> It was full of meat though......like my slack ar?e whole


Thought so lol


----------



## Chelsea

So I haven't taken some progress pictures because I feel like weekly ones don't show enough so here goes..... Pretty impressed myself actually 

View attachment 162873
View attachment 162874
View attachment 162875
View attachment 162876
View attachment 162878
View attachment 162879
View attachment 162880


----------



## Zola

Where does it end haha? Massieve. How many cals are you on a day chief?


----------



## Adz

Your back looks fantastic mate, great work!


----------



## Fraser991

Brilliant progress bud:thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Where does it end haha? Massieve. How many cals are you on a day chief?


Haha! Erm I imagine somewhere around the 6000cals mark.



Adz said:


> Your back looks fantastic mate, great work!


Thanks mate  more lat work I think as the thickness through the centre is starting to be overpowering to width.



Grunty-Boii said:


> Brilliant progress bud:thumb:


Thanks mate, I was pretty pleased too especially as it's only been 10 weeks and I dropped Mast 2 weeks ago so have been on a lower dose


----------



## NorthernSoul

Delts look mint Phil


----------



## musclemate

Looking great there Phil...and by the looks of it you're keeping the bf% in check too.

When are you planning for your next comp?


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> So I haven't taken some progress pictures because I feel like weekly ones don't show enough so here goes..... Pretty impressed myself actually
> 
> View attachment 162873
> View attachment 162874
> View attachment 162875
> View attachment 162876
> View attachment 162878
> View attachment 162879
> View attachment 162880


Jesus, so fat you've turned Asian....



Looking huge Phillipa, still ghey doe


----------



## sxbarnes

good pics Phil. smashing it ATM


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> Looking great there Phil...and by the looks of it you're keeping the bf% in check too.
> 
> When are you planning for your next comp?


Cheers mate, that was the plan, didnt want to get fat in the off season only to diet harder when i get to the stage. Thinking about doing a Nabba show mate, got 10 nights in Mexico on 1st Feb so April might be out the window a bit so maybe a month or 2 after that.



Sharpy76 said:


> Jesus, so fat you've turned Asian....
> 
> 
> 
> Looking huge Phillipa, still ghey doe


 :lol: hahahaha! thanks mate.....i think.....you cnut 



sxbarnes said:


> good pics Phil. smashing it ATM


Nice one dude, really pleased with how things have been going and i feel like ive made some really good progress


----------



## skipper1987

Looking massive out some huge size on and still look to be low bf. @roblet was too shy to ask but he wants some cock shot pics to see progress there too?


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> Looking massive out some huge size on and still look to be low bf. @roblet was too shy to ask but he wants some cock shot pics to see progress there too?


Already seen Phil's cock


----------



## Alanricksnape

skipper1987 said:


> Looking massive out some huge size on and still look to be low bf. @roblet was too shy to ask but he wants some cock shot pics to see progress there too?


He already posted it on the last page anyway, his forehead was visible in most of them 

Looking freaky Phil! Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

skipper1987 said:


> Looking massive out some huge size on and still look to be low bf. @roblet was too shy to ask but he wants some cock shot pics to see progress there too?


Yea really pleased with condition mate, definitely best blast i have done, gotta hand it to NP, my diet has been spot on as always but just being on their Test, Mast and Anadrol has seriously packed on some new mass.



R0BLET said:


> Already seen Phil's cock


Sadly this is correct :lol:



Alanricksnape said:


> He already posted it on the last page anyway, his forehead was visible in most of them
> 
> Looking freaky Phil! Nice work :thumb:


 :lol: you cnut! Cheers though mate :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Oh and by the way... This happened 

View attachment 163096


Was later in the day but ive never even been close to that weight at the condition too!


----------



## Alanricksnape

How's your blood pressure at that size? Be interested to know if it has gone up at all or all is in check.

It makes me excited to try low test high mast at some point seeing you get on so well with the test+mast combo. For now I have just ordered me a 500g bag of creatine and I'm going to snort a 10g line of it ED. I heard that brings on dem dere gains twice as fast.

What are your doses for the test+mast? Sorry if you have already mentioned previously in the thread!


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> How's your blood pressure at that size? Be interested to know if it has gone up at all or all is in check.
> 
> It makes me excited to try low test high mast at some point seeing you get on so well with the test+mast combo. For now I have just ordered me a 500g bag of creatine and I'm going to snort a 10g line of it ED. I heard that brings on dem dere gains twice as fast.
> 
> What are your doses for the test+mast? Sorry if you have already mentioned previously in the thread!


Dont know, havent had it checked in a while but because im leaner im not really uncomfortable at all mate.

Ive done high test and medium mast mate, been an awesome cycle, may add in some cheeky Primo tomorrow for the next few weeks to see what happens 

Creatine :lol:

Test was 1.25g and Mast was 600mg mate. Was gonna try to get 1.5g in me but it was too much jabbing.


----------



## Alanricksnape

Fair enough, you don't exactly look unhealthy... from your 2nd chin downwards :lol:

I was going to possibly try test 400mg with mast at 800mg with winstrol in the summer. Just to see what happens...

... inb4 prostate like a bowling ball


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> Fair enough, you don't exactly look unhealthy... from your 2nd chin downwards :lol:
> 
> I was going to possibly try test 400mg with mast at 800mg with winstrol in the summer. Just to see what happens...
> 
> ... inb4 prostate like a bowling ball


 :lol: you crack me up!!

Test 400mg.....i think most female athletes take that dose now mate.....its cute 

For me i always rate Test the best, the higher it is the better my gains unless Tren is in the mix then thats the game changer :2guns:


----------



## Alanricksnape

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you crack me up!!
> 
> Test 400mg.....i think most female athletes take that dose now mate.....its cute
> 
> For me i always rate Test the best, the higher it is the better my gains unless Tren is in the mix then thats the game changer :2guns:


Hmm... you've given me a lot to think about...

View attachment 163098


----------



## Alanricksnape

Srs though, I've seen all this talk about running the test lower but enough to keep libido and sense of well being and running the other anabolics higher. For example deca has a higher anabolic to androgenic ratio than test if I remember correctly so I was considering trying high deca with moderate test then bridging on just test over to low test high mast. Or do you personally find test the best mass builder besides tren due to our body's tolerance of test and being able to run it higher than anything else?


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> Srs though, I've seen all this talk about running the test lower but enough to keep libido and sense of well being and running the other anabolics higher. For example deca has a higher anabolic to androgenic ratio than test if I remember correctly so I was considering trying high deca with moderate test then bridging on just test over to low test high mast. Or do you personally find test the best mass builder besides tren due to our body's tolerance of test and being able to run it higher than anything else?


I see where you're coming from mate, the science is definitely there, theres a few drugs that are either on par with Test in terms of Anabolic ratio and lower on the Androgenic side like Eq so it could prove to be a good cycle, personally i have never thought to try it so i wouldnt know. All i do know is that i do love Test, maybe try it mate and see how you feel?


----------



## Chelsea

Treated myself as its Xmas to finish off this blast 

View attachment 163181


All Neuro Pharma obviously


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Treated myself as its Xmas to finish off this blast
> 
> View attachment 163181
> 
> 
> All Neuro Pharma obviously


Nice through in some teat E mate!! I loved the stuff!!


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Nice through in some teat E mate!! I loved the stuff!!


Test E is already in mate, what did you run the Primo at?


----------



## Alanricksnape

Chelsea said:


> I see where you're coming from mate, the science is definitely there, theres a few drugs that are either on par with Test in terms of Anabolic ratio and lower on the Androgenic side like Eq so it could prove to be a good cycle, personally i have never thought to try it so i wouldnt know. All i do know is that i do love Test, maybe try it mate and see how you feel?


I think I am going to go ahead with it. Try not to laugh if I come back here moaning about having a wind sock cock.


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> I think I am going to go ahead with it. Try not to laugh if I come back here moaning about having a wind sock cock.


 :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Test E is already in mate, what did you run the Primo at?


600 per week was easy smooth and nice! Some say run higher. Would love to run test with it next time!


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> 600 per week was easy smooth and nice! Some say run higher. Would love to run test with it next time!


I only stuck 1ml in yesterday but i agree its smooth as fck! Really nice easy jab, might do 3ml tonight.....just coz i can haha!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> I only stuck 1ml in yesterday but i agree its smooth as fck! Really nice easy jab, might do 3ml tonight.....just coz i can haha!


Bang it in ya!


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> *I want to* Bang it in ya!


I knew it :whistling:


----------



## sean 162

Smooth??? How is it possible for gear to not be smooth? Its oil?


----------



## bail

sean 162 said:


> Smooth??? How is it possible for gear to not be smooth? Its oil?


If a oil is pipy it'll be classes as not smooth mate


----------



## sean 162

bail said:


> If a oil is pipy it'll be classes as not smooth mate


Based on that every lab ive used is rough then lol only lab i had no pip was chemtech.

Wc

Enhacement

Dhacks

Wc

Rohm

Np . All pippy to me lol


----------



## bail

sean 162 said:


> Based on that every lab ive used is rough then lol only lab i had no pip was chemtech.
> 
> Wc
> 
> Enhacement
> 
> Dhacks
> 
> Wc
> 
> Rohm
> 
> Np I've never ever had pip
> 
> Maybe you have a reaction to eo oil as those labs listed all use it it ??
> 
> Np . All pippy to me lol


----------



## skipper1987

Chelsea said:


> Yea really pleased with condition mate, definitely best blast i have done, gotta hand it to NP, my diet has been spot on as always but just being on their Test, Mast and Anadrol has seriously packed on some new mass.
> 
> 5 days in on there anaVar!!! Wowza!! 100mg ed is giving me painful pumps already!
> 
> Sadly this is correct :lol:
> 
> :lol: you cnut! Cheers though mate :beer:


----------



## sean 162

None of them contain eo apart from chemtech as far as im aware. I love eo its great stuff wen i used wc test 500


----------



## Cronus

sean 162 said:


> Based on that every lab ive used is rough then lol only lab i had no pip was chemtech.
> 
> Wc
> 
> *Enhacement*
> 
> Dhacks
> 
> Wc
> 
> Rohm
> 
> Np . All pippy to me lol


Is that enhancement labs? Have you used their NPP 200ml? Have 5 vials that have crashed, not sure to chuck or reheat


----------



## sean 162

Yeh and mine crashed too. Just popped on radiater then gave it a good shake. No problems my end . Although i lter found out im allergic to phenylprop . But the gear was g2g


----------



## J4MES

@Chelsea I have some hyge green tops coming! When the vials are un mixed can you store them at rook temperature or in a draw?

I'm also going to run either 4iu on training days with slin (5 a week) or 8 iu M/W/F... any tips which may be better?


----------



## Dan94

Have a great Christmas and New Year mate! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Im back boys and girls, unfortunately due to a drunk Christmas do, i arm wrestled and irish guy and promptly got tendinitis in my right elbow which meant training had to take a back seat, then i had to redecorate my flat so its ready to rent out so spent most days doing that so havent trained properly for 2 weeks but havent been in a gym for a week.

Back ready to hit it hard, cruising on Neuro Pharma Primo at the moment, feeling good, jabs are the smoothest ever and the oil is nice and thin which is handy.

Back on diet today after loads of Reeses over Xmas  should be training tonight. Hope everyone had a good xmas and new year.


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Im back boys and girls, unfortunately due to a drunk Christmas do, i arm wrestled and irish guy and promptly got tendinitis in my right elbow which meant training had to take a back seat, then i had to redecorate my flat so its ready to rent out so spent most days doing that so havent trained properly for 2 weeks but havent been in a gym for a week.
> 
> Back ready to hit it hard, cruising on Neuro Pharma Primo at the moment, feeling good, jabs are the smoothest ever and the oil is nice and thin which is handy.
> 
> Back on diet today after loads of Reeses over Xmas  should be training tonight. Hope everyone had a good xmas and new year.


Did you win the arm wrestle


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> Did you win the arm wrestle


Luckily i did so at least it was worth it........sort of hahahaha!


----------



## bigchickenlover

When you say arm wrestle were you wrestling his arm? or just a part of him? Drunken fumbles with Irish men on back seats??


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> When you say arm wrestle were you wrestling his arm? or just a part of him? Drunken fumbles with Irish men on back seats??


 :lol: was definitely his arm......not the arm between his legs or anything like that! Worst thing is in a more sober state i turned the arm wrestle down and even said because of my elbow, then i got more drunk and gave in.....idiot!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> :lol: was definitely his arm......not the arm between his legs or anything like that! Worst thing is in a more sober state i turned the arm wrestle down and even said because of my elbow, then i got more drunk and gave in.....idiot!


Its the Alpha male in you mixed with G and T and woooooh!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Hope your elbow gets better sweet cheeks.

I'll be on my open top bus if you need me:lol:


----------



## Andy0902

Sharpy76 said:


> Hope your elbow gets better sweet cheeks.
> 
> I'll be on my open top bus if you need me:lol:


I think Chels is still crying into his Chelsea pillowcase :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Hope your elbow gets better sweet cheeks.
> 
> I'll be on my open top bus if you need me:lol:





Andy0902 said:


> I think Chels is still crying into his Chelsea pillowcase :lol:


You ****s!! :lol: All is good been crazy busy with work (year end) and arranging a 10 person stag do! But im back on here now to smash things


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night:

*Squats *- Back to squatting now, high rep with perfect form, ideally no stopping for a rest during set.

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

*Leg Press:*

200kg x 20 x 3 sets

*Leg Extension:*

1 set x 50 reps (potentially the most horrific thing in the world on 49kg) superset with *Hack Squat* x 12 reps on 25kg - horrendous - 2 sets of this superset.

At this point i was standing up after completing quads and my right leg full on gave way coz the quad was so exhausted!

*Seated calves* as i couldnt do standing due to leg collapsing haha:

4 sets x 12 reps, slow and controlled.

Doms are starting to come already, gonna be a sore weekend.


----------



## Andy0902

Chelsea said:


> 1 set x 50 reps (potentially the most horrific thing in the world on 49kg) superset with *Hack Squat* x 12 reps on 25kg - horrendous - 2 sets of this superset.


This sounds good, I'm going to try this next time I do legs...whenever that might be :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Andy0902 said:


> This sounds good, I'm going to try this next time I do legs...whenever that might be :lol:


Mate.....it isnt good, just the leg extensions alone (with good form might i add) are horrific but as we know, the worse the set the better it is for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Alanricksnape

After having a motorbike accident 2 years ago my first session back to the gym was legs after 3 months off. The guy who owns the gym got me to full exhaustion doing single leg extensions and then after onto the hack squat with already very shaky legs. I could do 4 plates a side on the hack before the time off but I only had 5kg plates either side and was screaming as if I were trying to move a mountain. :lol:

When I said I felt sick he took me over to the walking lunges track. I tried to do my first lunge under only bodyweight and full on faceplanted. Then crawled up the stairs back to the changing rooms and spent the next 20 minutes revisiting my previous meals. 

It's a great combo for really smashing your legs! :thumb: I tend to ease myself back in though now after that episode, if I have had a month or more off. 2 weeks is normally fine but definitely feel sorer than when training regularly each week.

Hope your elbow is a lot better mate!


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> After having a motorbike accident 2 years ago my first session back to the gym was legs after 3 months off. The guy who owns the gym got me to full exhaustion doing single leg extensions and then after onto the hack squat with already very shaky legs. I could do 4 plates a side on the hack before the time off but I only had 5kg plates either side and was screaming as if I were trying to move a mountain. :lol:
> 
> When I said I felt sick he took me over to the walking lunges track. I tried to do my first lunge under only bodyweight and full on faceplanted. Then crawled up the stairs back to the changing rooms and spent the next 20 minutes revisiting my previous meals.
> 
> It's a great combo for really smashing your legs! :thumb: I tend to ease myself back in though now after that episode, if I have had a month or more off. 2 weeks is normally fine but definitely feel sorer than when training regularly each week.
> 
> Hope your elbow is a lot better mate!


Oh my lord that sounds horrendous! Elbow is almost 100% mate, managed to do a full bicep session on Tuesday after back so all looks sweet, just gotta make sure i warm up more thoroughly for the time being but thankfully no pain 

Really like this leg workout though and it results in awful doms so must be good.....i think!


----------



## Keeks

Year end.....you lucky thing!! :laugh:

Hope you're well anyway big guy!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Year end.....you lucky thing!! :laugh:
> 
> Hope you're well anyway big guy!


You can just slide down my end to cheer me up 

All good with me, how's everything with you, update me frodo x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night:
> 
> *Squats *- Back to squatting now, high rep with perfect form, ideally no stopping for a rest during set.
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 80kg x 15
> 
> 100kg x 15
> 
> 100kg x 15
> 
> 100kg x 15
> 
> 100kg x 15
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 200kg x 20 x 3 sets
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 1 set x 50 reps (potentially the most horrific thing in the world on 49kg) superset with *Hack Squat* x 12 reps on 25kg - horrendous - 2 sets of this superset.
> 
> At this point i was standing up after completing quads and my right leg full on gave way coz the quad was so exhausted!
> 
> *Seated calves* as i couldnt do standing due to leg collapsing haha:
> 
> 4 sets x 12 reps, slow and controlled.
> 
> Doms are starting to come already, gonna be a sore weekend.


That ext/hack superset sounds evil!!

My gym is up 3 flights of steps, after leg day I always make sure I hold onto the bannister as I always feel my quads give way trying to walk down them

Always a good sign though


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> You can just slide down my end to cheer me up
> 
> All good with me, how's everything with you, update me frodo x


I'll cheer your end up in a minute 

Just kidding :tongue:

I had nearly 3 weeks off work and the month end I've walked back into feels like year end :cursing: not good! Other than that, things are super awesome thanks  x

Ps, I googled Frodo mg: I certainly do not resemble a boy!! :lol:


----------



## J4MES

@Chelsea as I know you've had this GH before would you say it's good to go?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I'll cheer your end up in a minute
> 
> Just kidding :tongue:
> 
> I had nearly 3 weeks off work and the month end I've walked back into feels like year end :cursing: not good! Other than that, things are super awesome thanks  x
> 
> Ps, I googled Frodo mg: I certainly do not resemble a boy!! :lol:


  sounds great!

Nightmare isnt it, things are just starting to easy up now.........its not coz you resemble a boy but in spirit of the film im more than happy to find your ring D



J4MES said:


> @Chelsea as I know you've had this GH before would you say it's good to go?


Yea mate, im on them right now and they are spot on, using 8iu on training days so i do 4iu post workout and another 4iu pre bed, really rate Hyge.


----------



## Chelsea

Another 2.5ml Neuro Pharma Primo went in my delt last night so im a month without any Test now, still feel good, libido is fine and strength wise i am pretty much the exact same even though i had a good week off over xmas and didnt eat all that much coz i was decorating.

Much less watery too especially in the face which is nice, still using Hyge (as above) post workout and pre bed just on training days and Proviron in the morning too. Legs are getting beasted under this huge volume workout but the nice thing is that its quick, maximum an hour and thats it


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> sounds great!
> 
> Nightmare isnt it, things are just starting to easy up now.........its not coz you resemble a boy but in spirit of the film im more than happy to find your ring D
> 
> Yea mate, im on them right now and they are spot on, using 8iu on training days so i do 4iu post workout and another 4iu pre bed, really rate Hyge.


I'm starting in 4iu and will slowly work up I think but I am only doing mon-fri... How much did you start on?

I've been jabbing my in the morning before breakfast.


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> I'm starting in 4iu and will slowly work up I think but I am only doing mon-fri... How much did you start on?
> 
> I've been jabbing my in the morning before breakfast.


Started on 4iu too mate. How you finding results for morning jabs?


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Started on 4iu too mate. How you finding results for morning jabs?


I think it's early to tell as I only started Monday. I did start my cycle as well, I haven't had any sides yet but I will let you know


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> sounds great!
> 
> Nightmare isnt it, things are just starting to easy up now.........its not coz you resemble a boy but in spirit of the film im more than happy to find your ring D


Ahh I see, was just going to send you proof of my not being a boy but no need then! :tongue:

Anyway, your suggestion would make year/month end much more enjoyable, IN!! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ahh I see, was just going to send you proof of my not being a boy but no need then! :tongue:
> 
> Anyway, your suggestion would make year/month end much more enjoyable, IN!! :thumb:


Lets not be hasty, i better get proof anyway just in case :whistling:


----------



## Michael81

Still looking big and gay mate...... :lol:

When is your first show of the year?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Lets not be hasty, i better get proof anyway just in case :whistling:


Cool, written proof will be with you shortly. :thumb:


----------



## J4MES

How have you found going from 4iu to 8iu? Was that the original increase or did you go to 6iu?


----------



## Chelsea

Michael81 said:


> Still looking big and gay mate...... :lol:
> 
> When is your first show of the year?


Perfect! Thats the look i was going for! Not sure yet mate as i go to Mexico in Feb so couldnt really do April so maybe the next couple months after that potentially.



Keeks said:


> Cool, written proof will be with you shortly. :thumb:


 



J4MES said:


> How have you found going from 4iu to 8iu? Was that the original increase or did you go to 6iu?


Not sure i bothered with 6iu mate, i was doing 4iu each night before bed so 28iu per week, now i am doing 8iu on training days so 40iu per week so i havent doubled the dose just upped it slightly overall.


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Perfect! Thats the look i was going for! Not sure yet mate as i go to Mexico in Feb so couldnt really do April so maybe the next couple months after that potentially.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure i bothered with 6iu mate, i was doing 4iu each night before bed so 28iu per week, now i am doing 8iu on training days so 40iu per week so i havent doubled the dose just upped it slightly overall.


Have you always ran it pre bed? I've been doing am but I am cutting at the moment


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> Have you always ran it pre bed? I've been doing am but I am cutting at the moment


Yea pretty much mate, morning is always a rush coz of excessive snooze button pressing so tend not to have time for a GH jab :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Chest and tri's last night, was pretty fcking awesome, was really expecting to not feel as strong on this Primo especially with no Test at all and none of the epic NP Anadrol either but it went brilliantly:

*Incline Dumbell Press:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12 - didnt even need spotting and i wasted energy because i put the dumbells on the middle of my legs so had to almost hammer curl them up, was not cool!

*Incline Dumbell Flye:*

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 12 - piece of p1ss actually.

*Hammer Decline Press:*

80kg x 12

120kg x 12

160kg x 10 - savagely heavy

*Cable Flye's:*

6 plates x 12

8 plates x 12

9 plates x 12

*V Bar Tricep Push Downs:*

10 plates x 15

12 plates x 12

14 plates x 12

*Overhead v bar extensions:*

8 plates x 12 dead stop at stretch on each rep

10 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

*Rope Push downs:*

9 plates x 12 - horrific as there was nothing left

8 plates x 12

7 plates x 15

So sore today right across triceps and chest is too, less volume on chest as i dont really need it plus i had already smashed the heavy stuff. Very happy with training, diet and supps, best cruise yet


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Chest and tri's last night, was pretty fcking awesome, was really expecting to not feel as strong on this Primo especially with no Test at all and none of the epic NP Anadrol either but it went brilliantly:
> 
> *Incline Dumbell Press:*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12 - didnt even need spotting and i wasted energy because i put the dumbells on the middle of my legs so had to almost hammer curl them up, was not cool!
> 
> *Incline Dumbell Flye:*
> 
> 20kg x 12
> 
> 30kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 12 - piece of p1ss actually.
> 
> *Hammer Decline Press:*
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 120kg x 12
> 
> 160kg x 10 - savagely heavy
> 
> *Cable Flye's:*
> 
> 6 plates x 12
> 
> 8 plates x 12
> 
> 9 plates x 12
> 
> *V Bar Tricep Push Downs:*
> 
> 10 plates x 15
> 
> 12 plates x 12
> 
> 14 plates x 12
> 
> *Overhead v bar extensions:*
> 
> 8 plates x 12 dead stop at stretch on each rep
> 
> 10 plates x 12
> 
> 12 plates x 12
> 
> *Rope Push downs:*
> 
> 9 plates x 12 - horrific as there was nothing left
> 
> 8 plates x 12
> 
> 7 plates x 15
> 
> So sore today right across triceps and chest is too, less volume on chest as i dont really need it plus i had already smashed the heavy stuff. Very happy with training, diet and supps, best cruise yet


Still some crazy strength there! How come your running no test through your cruise? (I thought in time you may crash but I could be wrong)


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> Still some crazy strength there! How come your running no test through your cruise? (I thought in time you may crash but I could be wrong)


Haha thanks mate, just wanted to give my body a break from everything and use a substance that is the least Androgenic and the most Anabolic as possible and of course Primo came up trumps. Its a derivative of Testosterone so i couldn't see why i would crash either so hopefully when i jump back on Test my body will lap it up like a tramp on chips


----------



## Alanricksnape

Ah the 60kg db hammer curl. I find it an excellent choice for warming up before moving on to my working sets. Makes my joints feel nice and supple. I find that getting the elbow joints to make a snap and twang sound is the sweet spot before going any heavier.


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> Ah the 60kg db hammer curl. I find it an excellent choice for warming up before moving on to my working sets. Makes my joints feel nice and supple. I find that getting the elbow joints to make a snap and twang sound is the sweet spot before going any heavier.


That's exactly it mate! Lovely exercise to do, really tests your 1rm for hammers whilst simultaneously testing how much weight it will take for your forearm to snap :lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape

Chelsea said:


> That's exactly it mate! Lovely exercise to do, really tests your 1rm for hammers whilst simultaneously testing how much weight it will take for your forearm to snap :lol:


Now you're just being stupid. Testing your 1rm on hammer curls is pointless.

Idiot.

:ban:

Edit: I just remembered you were having trouble with your elbow as well :lol:

Also, I am interested in how you come along without test as I was not long ago suggesting I might try out the low test option and you said that you always use higher tests, now you're on no test at all! Now I don't have to be the guinea pig with a wind sock


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> Now you're just being stupid. Testing your 1rm on hammer curls is pointless.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> :ban:
> 
> Edit: I just remembered you were having trouble with your elbow as well :lol:
> 
> Also, I am interested in how you come along without test as I was not long ago suggesting I might try out the low test option and you said that you always use higher tests, now you're on no test at all! Now I don't have to be the guinea pig with a wind sock


 :lol:

Hahahaha well i would still do high test on a cycle but for the moment mate, just being on Primo i feel absolutely fine, libido is good and strength is about the same too, cant complain to be fair.


----------



## Alanricksnape

How long have you been off the test though? I am guessing you have been on test for quite a while so could it be the case of some of it lingering in your system? I would have thought that with Primo alone being quite low on the androgen ratio that you might have a little trouble after being on test for quite a while and then coming off. I have never used Primo though so I don't know the general side effects really other than what it says on google.


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> How long have you been off the test though? I am guessing you have been on test for quite a while so could it be the case of some of it lingering in your system? I would have thought that with Primo alone being quite low on the androgen ratio that you might have a little trouble after being on test for quite a while and then coming off. I have never used Primo though so I don't know the general side effects really other than what it says on google.


Last shot of test was well before Christmas mate, its probably been a month already so i imagine any test in my system is out or at levels of little to no importance. Not used Primo either mate but as i know NP is good and trusted i thought id go with them and give Primo a try and ive been very please so far.

As i said in a previous post, its a derivative of Test so should be fine on all fronts i reckon, plus it will give my body a break from high androgens and water retention etc people have already noticed how less bloated my face is and so have it, even veins on biceps are more prominent without even being pumped.


----------



## Alanricksnape

Wow, I need to get me some Primo. It must be a miracle drug if it managed to make veins prominent on your fatceps :whistling:

I shall continue to lurk and watch this space for cutting progress as you get closer to contest time.  Don't p!ss all your size away on holiday! Should look awesome with the size you've put on!


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> Wow, I need to get me some Primo. It must be a miracle drug if it managed to make veins prominent on your fatceps :whistling:
> 
> I shall continue to lurk and watch this space for cutting progress as you get closer to contest time.  Don't p!ss all your size away on holiday! Should look awesome with the size you've put on!


 :lol: hahahaha you cnut! Im not actually cutting mate, just cruising but taking some time off all Test so that when i go back on it should hit my body harder. Definitely not looking to lose any size, all inc and able to order off the menu.....probably come back diabetic :lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape

Don't worry I am fully aware you're not cutting at the moment :whistling: :lol: I just meant I am looking forward to seeing your progress when you do, and the end result! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> Don't worry I am fully aware you're not cutting at the moment :whistling: :lol: I just meant I am looking forward to seeing your progress when you do, and the end result! :thumb:


 :lol: trust you to look forward to a happy ending :lol: me too though mate, will be nice to see what all these weight and all this food has done


----------



## Alanricksnape

Inb4

View attachment 164361


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> Inb4
> 
> View attachment 164361


 :lol: brilliant! Is that @sean 162 on the left? :whistling:


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> :lol: brilliant! Is that @sean 162 on the left? :whistling:


Ur avin a laugh. Far too big to be me . Actually looks like big jim if he had a midlife crisis and took shares in kfc


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Ur avin a laugh. Far too big to be me . Actually looks like big jim if he had a midlife crisis and took shares in kfc


I've heard he has since the British :loll

Hows thing with you though mate?


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> I've heard he has since the British :loll
> 
> Hows thing with you though mate?


Natty. Need i say more? Not 100% sure were im going with things atm. So as im not 100% im not putting in 100% so need to sort my fat ass out !

Yourself big man ?


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Natty. Need i say more? Not 100% sure were im going with things atm. So as im not 100% im not putting in 100% so need to sort my fat ass out !
> 
> Yourself big man ?


Natty?!?!?!?1 Wtf? Sounds like a bit of a sh1t time mate, hope everything is alright and if it is then i can get on your back and start motivating you in my own special way 

All good with me mate, cruising on Primo and feeling good, definitely less bloated, face looks like Kate Moss' now without the coke :lol: had some time off over xmas as was sorting my flat out and was stressed about a lot of things but everything seems to be calming down....sort of and i can be more focussed on things now.

Mexico in Feb for 10 nights should be nice, was going to do April show but it meant extending my cycle for another 4 months after being on 10 weeks already then dieting through a holiday and i just thought it wasnt worth it so hoping there is some sort of show around May time and maybe aim for that as the rest of the year is packed too, June is my mates stag do which i am best man for so gotta smash that, then its my 30th in Aug then its the stags wedding late Aug so its a mad year with a lot going on and not a lot of time to compete!


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Natty?!?!?!?1 Wtf? Sounds like a bit of a sh1t time mate, hope everything is alright and if it is then i can get on your back and start motivating you in my own special way
> 
> All good with me mate, cruising on Primo and feeling good, definitely less bloated, face looks like Kate Moss' now without the coke :lol: had some time off over xmas as was sorting my flat out and was stressed about a lot of things but everything seems to be calming down....sort of and i can be more focussed on things now.
> 
> Mexico in Feb for 10 nights should be nice, was going to do April show but it meant extending my cycle for another 4 months after being on 10 weeks already then dieting through a holiday and i just thought it wasnt worth it so hoping there is some sort of show around May time and maybe aim for that as the rest of the year is packed too, June is my mates stag do which i am best man for so gotta smash that, then its my 30th in Aug then its the stags wedding late Aug so its a mad year with a lot going on and not a lot of time to compete!


Ahh. I no there is a few ukbff shows in May but im sure your looking to do NABBA?

Yeh everything is ok. Just more of a mental meltdown my end. I got us back on our feet financially and now i find it hard/ guilty putting money into bb eg gear mainly . I chose to come off .The mrs wanted me to stay on .

Sound slike youve had fun too. Christmas was awesome lots of rest so the few sessions i did fo were super strong. After 3 weeks no jabs atall i popped out a 220 squat. Full depth .

Feel free to abuse at any time ronnie. Banter is always welcome ! X

U fat fecker


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Ahh. I no there is a fee ukbff shows in May but im sure your looking to do NABBA?
> 
> Yeh everything is ok. Just more of a mental meltdown my end. I got us back on our feet financially and now i find it hard/ guilty putting money into bb eg gear mainly . I chose to come on . The mrs wanted me to stay on .
> 
> Sound slike youve had fun too. Christmas was awesome lots of rest so the few sessions i did fo were super strong. After 3 weeks no jabs atall i popped out a 220 squat. Full depth .
> 
> Feel free to abuse at any time ronnie. Banter is always welcome ! X
> 
> U fat fecker


Yea looked into Nabba but you can only compete in your area so that would be April for me and that just does not suit so it may have to be May, they have a show in Hayes so that is a possibility.

Good news about the finances mate and even better news if the mrs wanted you to stay on. Christ that is quite a squat, think thats my 1rm! Full depth? Does that mean you leant forward slightly?  gonna have a full shave tonight to see how White Ronnie is looking coz those 60kg dumbells on Monday felt silly light so i must at least still have a chest haha  pics will be coming, most likely take them tomoz at the gym.


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Yea looked into Nabba but you can only compete in your area so that would be April for me and that just does not suit so it may have to be May, they have a show in Hayes so that is a possibility.
> 
> Good news about the finances mate and even better news if the mrs wanted you to stay on. Christ that is quite a squat, think thats my 1rm! Full depth? Does that mean you leant forward slightly?  gonna have a full shave tonight to see how White Ronnie is looking coz those 60kg dumbells on Monday felt silly light so i must at least still have a chest haha  pics will be coming, most likely take them tomoz at the gym.


Yeh thats some impressive db work! Haha pumped pics are cheating . Yes mate shes supportive we both agreed i wont be doing this when the kids are older so she wants me to go get my head back in it and clear up my unfinished business. Eg. Comeback and smash the inter u90s

As you know tho. You have to be hungry for it .


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Yeh thats some impressive db work! Haha pumped pics are cheating . Yes mate shes supportive we both agreed i wont be doing this when the kids are older so she wants me to go get my head back in it and clear up my unfinished business. Eg. Comeback and smash the inter u90s
> 
> As you know tho. You have to be hungry for it .


Haha, its a leg day so i'll probably look like and AIDS patient! Sounds like she has got her head screwed on mate, go with it, do what you have to do then you can live a relatively happy life in the shadow of me 

I may make a new journal too if i get new pics up, seeing as this is from 2013!


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Haha, its a leg day so i'll probably look like and AIDS patient! Sounds like she has got her head screwed on mate, go with it, do what you have to do then you can live a relatively happy life in the shadow of me
> 
> I may make a new journal too if i get new pics up, seeing as this is from 2013!


About fecking time! Yes ill leave the mass monster stuff to you and will lol. Leg day my end. Actually looking forward to it muhaha .


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> About fecking time! Yes ill leave the mass monster stuff to you and will lol. Leg day my end. Actually looking forward to it muhaha .


Ive actually got back into squatting mate, only 100kg but its 4 sets x 15 reps!! Not nice!


----------



## Chelsea

Nice way to finish the night, 2.5ml Neuro Pharma Primo:

View attachment 164392


Then some meatballs before bed 

View attachment 164393


----------



## Dan94

Looks nice mate, haven't had meatballs for ages


----------



## Chelsea

Dan94 said:


> Looks nice mate, haven't had meatballs for ages


They were good mate, all gone already


----------



## Dan94

Chelsea said:


> They were good mate, all gone already


Homemade?


----------



## Chelsea

Dan94 said:


> Homemade?


Haha nah mate, tesco, fck making them bb takes up enough time haha!


----------



## Dan94

Chelsea said:


> Haha nah mate, tesco, fck making them bb takes up enough time haha!


Fair enough haha, may have to invest


----------



## RowRow

All looking good in here...carry on


----------



## Chelsea

Quick snap last night unpumped after a full body shave.... Was long!

View attachment 164402


@Keeks clean the snail trail when you're done looking at this


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Quick snap last night unpumped after a full body shave.... Was long!
> 
> View attachment 164402
> 
> 
> @Keeks clean the snail trail when you're done looking at this


full shave? crack n back? picsornocrack


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Quick snap last night unpumped after a full body shave.... Was long!
> 
> View attachment 164402
> 
> 
> @Keeks clean the snail trail when you're done looking at this



View attachment 164403


Looking huge I think...sorry my eyes are shot at, any more pics available?


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> full shave? crack n back? picsornocrack


 :lol: thankfully it wasnt back or crack or sack!! The latter is well manscaped anyway :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> View attachment 164403
> 
> 
> Looking huge I think...sorry my eyes are shot at, any more pics available?


 :lol: i'll see what i can do, christ i never had Frodo down for such a pervert! :whistling:


----------



## bigchickenlover

View attachment 164404


Love a bit of **** crack especially after skwatts!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Nice way to finish the night, 2.5ml Neuro Pharma Primo:
> 
> View attachment 164392
> 
> 
> Then some meatballs before bed
> 
> View attachment 164393


And chocolate you fat cúnt


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: i'll see what i can do, christ i never had Frodo down for such a pervert! :whistling:


No, not pervert, I prefer the term curious.

Nah, who am I kidding, 100% pervert but I caught it from you.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> And chocolate you fat cúnt


 :lol:



Keeks said:


> No, not pervert, I prefer the term curious.
> 
> Nah, who am I kidding, 100% pervert but I caught it from you.


Oh yea that other thing you caught goes away with antibiotics :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> Oh yea that other thing you caught goes away with antibiotics :thumbup1:


I see, I just thought it was a side effect of being the ultimate pervert. :laugh:


----------



## Chelsea

Pics from tonight, I feel quads have improved, triceps still seem to be lacking in front double bicep pose and right arm is a bit smaller. Anyway here goes:

View attachment 164453
View attachment 164454
View attachment 164455
View attachment 164456
View attachment 164457
View attachment 164458
View attachment 164459
View attachment 164460
View attachment 164461
View attachment 164462
View attachment 164463


This is me over a month without Test purely cruising on Neuro Pharma Primo and nothing more, well Hyge too


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Pics from tonight, I feel quads have improved, triceps still seem to be lacking in front double bicep pose and right arm is a bit smaller. Anyway here goes:
> 
> View attachment 164453
> View attachment 164454
> View attachment 164455
> View attachment 164456
> View attachment 164457
> View attachment 164458
> View attachment 164459
> View attachment 164460
> View attachment 164461
> View attachment 164462
> View attachment 164463
> 
> 
> This is me over a month without Test purely cruising on Neuro Pharma Primo and nothing more, well Hyge too


Legs are getting there mate 

Looking good, smug as ever too lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Legs are getting there mate
> 
> Looking good, smug as ever too lol


Haha cheers mate, still need to be beasted but they are finally responding


----------



## Chelsea

Ended up being shoulders last night as my hammies were killing from the back session on Tuesday as i did hammies after back.

*Seated Lat Raise:*

3 sets x 12 reps using 10kg dumbells

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12 - spotted for last 2

50kg x 8 - spotted last 2

*Machine Dead Stop Press:*

15 plates x 10

15 plates x 12 - bit more of a rest

16 plates x 10 - dead stop at bottom without resting the weight on each and every rep just to emphasise control and make sure there is no cheating.

*Rear Delts:*

84kg x 15

91kg x 15

98kg x 12

105kg x 15 - few half reps in there

*Cable Lat Raise:*

3 plates x 12 reps with perfect form slowed right down.

*Shrugs - Smith so couldnt go heavy:*

100kg x 15

130kg x 15

140kg x 15

Job done, 50kg dumbells for 12 wasnt as easy as they were on my blast but then again i had time off over xmas and my elbow/arm wrestling injury impacted training a bit so not bad going i reckon.

May make another new journal to start this year as i may have picked a show to do too


----------



## Alanricksnape

Chelsea said:


> Pics from tonight, I feel quads have improved, triceps still seem to be lacking in front double bicep pose and right arm is a bit smaller. Anyway here goes:
> 
> <Chelsea's slideshow>
> 
> This is me over a month without Test purely cruising on Neuro Pharma Primo and nothing more, well Hyge too


I bet you were well relieved when the posing was over so you could let your belly hang back out and breathe normally again.


----------



## Keeks

Looking good big guy! 

Ooooo, what are your show plans?


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> I bet you were well relieved when the posing was over so you could let your belly hang back out and breathe normally again.


Mate you have no idea! What you couldnt see was the Domino's pizza delivery guy just out of shot waiting for me to pay for my "post workout nutrition" 



Keeks said:


> Looking good big guy!
> 
> Ooooo, what are your show plans?


Thanks Frodo, im looking at potentially doing the UKBFF show in Hayes in May mainly because i go to Mexico in Feb so im away for half of Feb, then in June i have my mates stag do and im best man, then its my 30th in Aug and its my mates wedding in Aug so really the rest of the year is jam packed!

You still good to tan and oil me yea? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Hammies is what homos say.....

Just saying.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Mate you have no idea! What you couldnt see was the Domino's pizza delivery guy just out of shot waiting for me to pay for my "post workout nutrition"
> 
> Thanks Frodo, im looking at potentially doing the UKBFF show in Hayes in May mainly because i go to Mexico in Feb so im away for half of Feb, then in June i have my mates stag do and im best man, then its my 30th in Aug and its my mates wedding in Aug so really the rest of the year is jam packed!
> 
> You still good to tan and oil me yea? :whistling:


Awesome, its hard work fitting prep in when you've got a lot on spaced through the year, it's not exactly a week or two and that's it. What happened with Nabba?

Well, I'll remember to spam you with food pics when prep starts, just for that extra motivation! :beer: Donut pics galore!!!! :lol:

Yes, yes I am!! Got an awesome technique, body to body application, works well.


----------



## luther1

Nice pants.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Nice pants.


Should say special man really


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Hammies is what homos say.....
> 
> Just saying.


You would know 



Keeks said:
 

> Awesome, its hard work fitting prep in when you've got a lot on spaced through the year, it's not exactly a week or two and that's it. What happened with Nabba?
> 
> Well, I'll remember to spam you with food pics when prep starts, just for that extra motivation! :beer: Donut pics galore!!!! :lol:
> 
> Yes, yes I am!! Got an awesome technique, body to body application, works well.


Well with Nabba you have to compete in your area which would mean April and I just can't do that, even May would be cutting it fine which is annoying as I wanted to do Nabba.

No donut or Reeses pics please! There will be consequences!

Sounds delightful, best practice the technique 



luther1 said:


> Nice pants.


Thanks mate, I'll post them to you tomorrow as you're that fond of them, unwashed.... Just how you like them


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> You would know
> 
> Well with Nabba you have to compete in your area which would mean April and I just can't do that, even May would be cutting it fine which is annoying as I wanted to do Nabba.
> 
> No donut or Reeses pics please! There will be consequences!
> 
> Sounds delightful, best practice the technique
> 
> Thanks mate, I'll post them to you tomorrow as you're that fond of them, unwashed.... Just how you like them


There's always the Nabba England show around late October, may be worth considering in the future as it's open to all.

Ha ha, just cracked open some Reeses! :thumbup1:

Awesome.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> There's always the Nabba England show around late October, may be worth considering in the future as it's open to all.
> 
> Ha ha, just cracked open some Reeses! :thumbup1:
> 
> Awesome.


Yea but that could be a tough one haha plus that would mean dieting during August which is a no no.

Mmm thinking about your crack..... Oops jus re-read it....


----------



## mal

Added some decent size over the last year mate,good lat spread!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yea but that could be a tough one haha plus that would mean dieting during August which is a no no.
> 
> Mmm thinking about your crack..... Oops jus re-read it....


Yea but for future years it's an option if you don't do your regional show, it's a good show.

Ha ha, well re-read and think of Frodo.


----------



## Chelsea

mal said:


> Added some decent size over the last year mate,good lat spread!


Thanks mate, that was the plan and seems to have worked well  hopefully that spread is appreciated on stage.



Keeks said:


> Yea but for future years it's an option if you don't do your regional show, it's a good show.
> 
> Ha ha, well re-read and think of Frodo.


True, could bare it in mind for the future I guess.

Haha will do  fck me I'm tired from legs, was falling asleep on the sofa at 10pm haha!


----------



## Chelsea

Legs seem to be finally responding, completely unpumped and cold:

View attachment 164710


----------



## musclemate

Chelsea said:


> Legs seem to be finally responding, completely unpumped and cold:
> 
> View attachment 164710


Chunky wheels there matey. Def see the difference since your last proper leg shots. :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

musclemate said:


> Chunky wheels there matey. Def see the difference since your last proper leg shots. :thumb:


Thanks mate! Means a lot! Smashing hams too so hopefully they will have some better shape and size come comp time


----------



## Chelsea

Chest and tri's on Monday looked like this:

100kg x 7 - warm up

120kg x 10

130kg x 10

130kg x 8

*Incline:*

100kg x 8

100kg x 9

*Incline Flye:*

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 10

*Hammer Press:*

80kg x 10 - dead stop on each rep

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Tricep Pushdown:*

3 sets super strict form x 15, 12, 10

*Overhead Tricep Extension - Cable:*

3 sets, 15, 15, 12

*Overhead Single Dumbell Ext:*

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

Finished off with this old school Arnie exercise and my triceps even today 2 days later are in bits!! Havent been this sore in ages, pinned 8iu post workout and another 4iu pre bed, felt good


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Chest and tri's on Monday looked like this:
> 
> 100kg x 7 - warm up
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> 130kg x 10
> 
> 130kg x 8
> 
> *Incline:*
> 
> 100kg x 8
> 
> 100kg x 9
> 
> *Incline Flye:*
> 
> 30kg x 12
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> *Hammer Press:*
> 
> 80kg x 10 - dead stop on each rep
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> *Tricep Pushdown:*
> 
> 3 sets super strict form x 15, 12, 10
> 
> *Overhead Tricep Extension - Cable:*
> 
> 3 sets, 15, 15, 12
> 
> *Overhead Single Dumbell Ext:*
> 
> 12.5kg x 12
> 
> 15kg x 12
> 
> 15kg x 12
> 
> Finished off with this old school Arnie exercise and my triceps even today 2 days later are in bits!! Havent been this sore in ages, pinned 8iu post workout and another 4iu pre bed, felt good


Lovely jubbly!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Lovely jubbly!


Yea except that i have a full blown cold now! Feeling like pure aids, luckily its a rest day today so will take it easy.


----------



## Andy0902

Chelsea said:


> Chest and tri's on Monday looked like this:
> 
> Finished off with this old school Arnie exercise ...


Is that where you hold onto a bar and go underneath it, like a skullcrusher movement but with bodyweight?


----------



## Chelsea

Andy0902 said:


> Is that where you hold onto a bar and go underneath it, like a skullcrusher movement but with bodyweight?


Thats the one mate, think Lee Priest shows it on one of his videos, gotta say it is wicked to finish off on.


----------



## Andy0902

Chelsea said:


> Thats the one mate, think Lee Priest shows it on one of his videos, gotta say it is wicked to finish off on.


Yeah that's where I saw it. I like that guy, pretty honest and open about everything. Shame he looks like a plonker! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Yea except that i have a full blown cold now! Feeling like pure aids, luckily its a rest day today so will take it easy.


Bloody hell. Again!!

Mine has just about gone, 5 weeks lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Andy0902 said:


> Yeah that's where I saw it. I like that guy, pretty honest and open about everything. Shame he looks like a plonker! :lol:


Yea i like Lee, not sure about the tats personally but each to their own i suppose, epic bodybuilder in his time and still good enough to win the Nabba Universe last year!



R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell. Again!!
> 
> Mine has just about gone, 5 weeks lol.


Yea mate, thought i had dodged all the colds and stuff at work and at home but it finally got me! Better not be 5 weeks, i go to Mexico soon


----------



## Chelsea

Legs on Thursday went like this, felt strong and managed to get all the reps on 100kg without stopping to rest.

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15 - standing on 2 2.5kg plates to take the glutes and hams out of it a bit more and focus on quads.

*Leg Press:*

200kg x 20

230kg x 15

250kg x 15

*Leg Extension:*

50 reps - got to 25 then did sets of 10 then a set of 5 all with less than 5 seconds rest

*Superset with Narrow stance hack squat* - 25kg x 12 reps ar$e to grass for full stretch.

Do that superset twice and i swear to god i wanted to die, it was horrific, trained on my own as well so i was in and out in less than an hour and was doing a couple of sets per song i was listening to so intensity was high.


----------



## Chelsea

Shoulders Friday:

Dumbell Press:

40kg x 12

50kg x 12 - spotted for 2 or 3

50kg x 10 - spotted for 4

*Machine press:*

16 plates x 12 reps with a pause at the bottom of each.

17 plates x 10 """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

18 plates x 8 """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

*Rear Delts:*

84kg x 15

91kg x 15

98kg x 12

105kg x 15 - last few half reps

*Shrugs:*

120kg x 15

170kg x 12

120kg x 30

*Single arm cable raises:*

3 plates x 15 reps x 2 sets

*Triceps:*

*V bar push down:*

3 sets x 12-15 reps

*Overhead V bar:*

3 sets x 12-15 reps

*Overhead dumbell ext:*

12.5kg x 15

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

Done - really good session, triceps were sore for the next couple days too.


----------



## J4MES

How's the cruise going bro?


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> How's the cruise going bro?


Going well thanks mate, not looking bloated at all which is nice, didn't realise how watery I was haha. Libido is fine too, many w4nks have been strummed out to @Keeks pics  strength is pretty much the same give or take a rep or 2 so not down too much and more importantly size isn't down at all, people have said I look leaner and bigger which is great.

Go to Mexico on the weekend so will cruise right the way through that and probably come back to a new cycle, may go along with less aromatising AAS again as I feel it was far more beneficial and more comfortable. Been off Test since the first week of December so almost 2 full months off, really pleased in general.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Going well thanks mate, not looking bloated at all which is nice, didn't realise how watery I was haha. Libido is fine too, many w4nks have been strummed out to @Keeks pics  strength is pretty much the same give or take a rep or 2 so not down too much and more importantly size isn't down at all, people have said I look leaner and bigger which is great.
> 
> Go to Mexico on the weekend so will cruise right the way through that and probably come back to a new cycle, may go along with less aromatising AAS again as I feel it was far more beneficial and more comfortable. Been off Test since the first week of December so almost 2 full months off, really pleased in general.


Whereabouts in mexico you heading mate, I went to cancun back in 09, and went to playa del Carmen in November '14

Love it out there!


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Going well thanks mate, not looking bloated at all which is nice, didn't realise how watery I was haha. Libido is fine too, many w4nks have been strummed out to @Keeks pics  strength is pretty much the same give or take a rep or 2 so not down too much and more importantly size isn't down at all, people have said I look leaner and bigger which is great.
> 
> Go to Mexico on the weekend so will cruise right the way through that and probably come back to a new cycle, may go along with less aromatising AAS again as I feel it was far more beneficial and more comfortable. Been off Test since the first week of December so almost 2 full months off, really pleased in general.


Any ideas for your next cycle?


----------



## Chelsea

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Whereabouts in mexico you heading mate, I went to cancun back in 09, and went to playa del Carmen in November '14
> 
> Love it out there!


Bout half hr from Cancun mate, Riviera Maya, supposed to be be beautiful, we have a jacuzzi in our room 



J4MES said:


> Any ideas for your next cycle?


Hmm im thinking a more modest Test level maybe just 2ml or 3ml so 500/750mg, then potentially Eq and Mast with Anavar, all Neuro Pharma.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Bout half hr from Cancun mate, Riviera Maya, supposed to be be beautiful, we have a jacuzzi in our room
> 
> Hmm im thinking a more modest Test level maybe just 2ml or 3ml so 500/750mg, then potentially Eq and Mast with Anavar, all Neuro Pharma.


Sounds like a similar hotel to where me and the Mrs stayed, called the grand Sirenis in the riviera maya, had a jacuzzi in our room too etc. if you can make sure you go to coco bongo. Place is incredible!


----------



## Chelsea

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Sounds like a similar hotel to where me and the Mrs stayed, called the grand Sirenis in the riviera maya, had a jacuzzi in our room too etc. if you can make sure you go to coco bongo. Place is incredible!


Not same place but similar mate, i forget the name of ours. Was Cocobongo's that good? Its a club right?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Not same place but similar mate, i forget the name of ours. Was Cocobongo's that good? Its a club right?


Yeah its a club out there, but also through the night they put on a stage show, def worth it!


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Hmm im thinking a more modest Test level maybe just 2ml or 3ml so 500/750mg, then potentially Eq and Mast with Anavar, all Neuro Pharma.


Hope it's not Mast E? NP have stopped making it for some reason?!?

I was hoping to get some for when I'm back in the gym after my hernia op last week, got to use a different lab now, bollox.

I'll be using their tren and test e though, love NP


----------



## musclemate

Sharpy76 said:


> Hope it's not Mast E? NP have stopped making it for some reason?!?
> 
> I was hoping to get some for when I'm back in the gym after my hernia op last week, got to use a different lab now, bollox.
> 
> I'll be using their tren and test e though, love NP


Hey Sharpy76... How are you doing buddy? You sure about NP Mast E availability? Is it a recent change? I just a couple of vials a few weeks ago.


----------



## Sharpy76

musclemate said:


> Hey Sharpy76... How are you doing buddy? You sure about NP Mast E availability? Is it a recent change? I just a couple of vials a few weeks ago.


Hey pal, hope you're well?

I'm fine, just recovering from hernia op last week and being natty for nearly 8ths, feel/look like sh!t tbh.

Put an order in with my source the other day and he said that NP have stopped doing mast e. He's in the know so I don't doubt him.

Strange really??


----------



## musclemate

A



Sharpy76 said:


> Hey pal, hope you're well?
> 
> I'm fine, just recovering from hernia op last week and being natty for nearly 8ths, feel/look like sh!t tbh.
> 
> Put an order in with my source the other day and he said that NP have stopped doing mast e. He's in the know so I don't doubt him.
> 
> Strange really??


Are you taking some GH to help you heal


----------



## Sharpy76

musclemate said:


> A
> 
> Are you taking some GH to help you heal


Nah I'm not mate, not a bad idea tbh.

Actually enjoyed recovery so far, sitting on my **** watching box sets on Netflix, doesn't get better than that lol.

I started dieting properly at the beginning of this week, Will sorted all that out for me. He's got his work cut out this time!


----------



## Chelsea

Currently at the airport waiting to board that Dreamliner plane to Mexico, 5* all inc. Don't miss me too much everyone..... Apart from you @Keeks you can miss me by sending me snaps of your forever glistening snail trail


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Hope it's not Mast E? NP have stopped making it for some reason?!?
> 
> I was hoping to get some for when I'm back in the gym after my hernia op last week, got to use a different lab now, bollox.
> 
> I'll be using their tren and test e though, love NP


Yea they stopped for a bit as it was crashing I think which was a bit of a shame as I had their last few vials of it for my last cycle and looking back, it was quality, one of the best cycles I've ever done.

Hope you're alright though mate, didn't realise you had been in hospital, thought you had just done your usual disappearing act!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Currently at the airport waiting to board that Dreamliner plane to Mexico, 5* all inc. Don't miss me too much everyone..... Apart from you @Keeks you can miss me by sending me snaps of your forever glistening snail trail


I'll try to contain my excitement for white bit pics when you get back.


----------



## Chelsea

Just about to jump in the jacuzzi.... Keeks I reckon you'd just about fit in with me 

View attachment 165419


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chelsea said:


> Bout half hr from Cancun mate, Riviera Maya, supposed to be be beautiful, we have a jacuzzi in our room
> 
> Hmm im thinking a more modest Test level maybe just 2ml or 3ml so 500/750mg, then potentially Eq and Mast with Anavar, all Neuro Pharma.


Im off to the Occidental Grand Xcaret on the Riviera Maya in 4 weeks. Have a great time and please post up any tips on restaurants, trips ect


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Just about to jump in the jacuzzi.... Keeks I reckon you'd just about fit in with me
> 
> View attachment 165419


Yeah I'd fit, even if it meant sitting on top of you.


----------



## Chelsea

Quick snap from day 2 of hols:

View attachment 165892


Come home thurs morning just in case you motherfckers are missing me


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> Quick snap from day 2 of hols:
> 
> View attachment 165892
> 
> 
> Come home thurs morning just in case you motherfckers are missing me


Peakinghell


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Peakinghell


Haha! Feel like triceps have caught up with the twin peaks


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Haha! Feel like triceps have caught up with the twin peaks


Yea deffo. You doing a show this year then Phil?


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Quick snap from day 2 of hols:
> 
> View attachment 165892
> 
> 
> Come home thurs morning just in case you motherfckers are missing me


Hmmm, that's either a camera timer app or your favourite little Mexican waiter crouching down taking a pic of his macho, bum bandit, ****** guest. Judging by the smile on your face, I'm going with the latter

Seriously, arms look awesome and your forearms are fvcking ridiculous, they're bigger than my legs! Actually, that's not too hard tbh:lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Wheres the tan?


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Hmmm, that's either a camera timer app or your favourite little Mexican waiter crouching down taking a pic of his macho, bum bandit, ****** guest. Judging by the smile on your face, I'm going with the latter
> 
> Seriously, arms look awesome and your forearms are fvcking ridiculous, they're bigger than my legs! Actually, that's not too hard tbh:lol:


 :lol: it was defo the waiter......i mean the timer! Thanks though mate, arm compliments from you mean a lot as yours are just ridiculous!



bigchickenlover said:


> Wheres the tan?


I dont think i had even tanned yet in that pic, im sporting a magical bronze right now though, people in the office are proper jelly!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> :lol: it was defo the waiter......i mean the timer! Thanks though mate, arm compliments from you mean a lot as yours are just ridiculous!
> 
> I dont think i had even tanned yet in that pic, im sporting a magical bronze right now though, people in the office are proper jelly!


Any white bits? no ****..... full ****


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Any white bits? no ****..... full ****


 :lol: yep pure white ar$e and cock! You've always been full **** to me :cowboy:


----------



## Alanricksnape

I saw one of your pics on facebook when they came up on my newsfeed. (lol jk I went through all of your pics from the beginning to present whilst having a stealth w*a*nk under my desk at work) You're so black you can't even see your teeth.

R u ok


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> :lol: yep pure white ar$e and cock! You've always been full **** to me :cowboy:


Good I appreciate that, **** to **** conection


----------



## Chelsea

Alanricksnape said:


> I saw one of your pics on facebook when they came up on my newsfeed. (lol jk I went through all of your pics from the beginning to present whilst having a stealth w*a*nk under my desk at work) You're so black you can't even see your teeth.
> 
> R u ok


 :lol: there's something seriously wrong with you :lol:



bigchickenlover said:


> Good I appreciate that, **** to **** conection


Mine is a radar as opposed to an actual connection to the love of penis :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Standard gun shot picture getting pushed by 2 Dolphins..... Poor fckers 

View attachment 166127


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Standard gun shot picture getting pushed by 2 Dolphins..... Poor fckers
> 
> View attachment 166127


Drop you off at the sunshine bus did they?



Big cúnt!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Drop you off at the sunshine bus did they?
> 
> 
> 
> Big cúnt!!


 :lol: hahahahaha! Yea they did, right after i fingered their blowholes  did a similar thing to @Keeks


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: hahahahaha! Yea they did, right after i fingered their blowholes  did a similar thing to @Keeks


She has a blowhole? Is it between her cheeks.....


----------



## bigchickenlover

Breaking news :-

Recently a terrible tragedy has occurred after pure exhaustion from pushing an uk tourist obese man, two of our dolphins passed on to fishy heaven.

One man said ' I carp believe it!!

Onlookers were gobsmacked as the sight of this giant of a man egging these dolphins to 'push harder and harder' until his flabby frame emerged from the waters.

A local resident said 'they are used to tourists here on the island taking advantage of the marine life but this is one step to far a weight restriction needs to be sanctioned!'


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> She has a blowhole? Is it between her cheeks.....


Its where i looked first 



bigchickenlover said:


> Breaking news :-
> 
> Recently a terrible tragedy has occurred after pure exhaustion from pushing an uk tourist obese man, two of our dolphins passed on to fishy heaven.
> 
> One man said ' I carp believe it!!
> 
> Onlookers were gobsmacked as the sight of this giant of a man egging these dolphins to 'push harder and harder' until his flabby frame emerged from the waters.
> 
> A local resident said 'they are used to tourists here on the island taking advantage of the marine life but this is one step to far a weight restriction needs to be sanctioned!'


Genuinely lol'd at work you pr**k :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: hahahahaha! Yea they did, right after i fingered their blowholes  did a similar thing to @Keeks


Never been compared to a dolphin before :confused1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Never been compared to a dolphin before :confused1:


Both extremely slippery around me....plenty in common


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Both extremely slippery around me....plenty in common


 :lol: But still, a dolphin?!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: But still, a dolphin?!


Ahh i get the confusion....they are much taller than you....silly me :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Ahh i get the confusion....they are much taller than you....silly me :whistling:


You cheeky dolphin fingerer. Ok, in some ways I'm smaller than a dolphin but not in every way. :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Not gonna lie.... Just did my first leg session after holiday, probably only done 9 sets in total, nearly projectile vomited, has about 9 minute rest intervals spent with my head in my hands and I'm home already!! Savage


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Not gonna lie.... Just did my first leg session after holiday, probably only done 9 sets in total, nearly projectile vomited, has about 9 minute rest intervals spent with my head in my hands and I'm home already!! Savage


Worst feeling ever that isn't it, was like it yesterday after deadlifts. Took ages to get a meal down!


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Worst feeling ever that isn't it, was like it yesterday after deadlifts. Took ages to get a meal down!


Mate it's just irrecoverable! Legs are sore already though to be fair! Post workout nutrition was 4 Reeses and down milk, was all I could get down.


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Mate it's just irrecoverable! Legs are sore already though to be fair! Post workout nutrition was 4 Reeses and down milk, was all I could get down.


I just nibble on a banana and sip water till I'm feeling better lol fcuk drinking milk would come straight up again I reckon lol


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> I just nibble on a banana and sip water till I'm feeling better lol fcuk drinking milk would come straight up again I reckon lol


Milk is my favourite mate! Had a burger and rice as well whilst watching football.... Seems to have done the trick.

New journal tomoz


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Milk is my favourite mate! Had a burger and rice as well whilst watching football.... Seems to have done the trick.
> 
> New journal tomoz


You bulking again you fat pr**k?


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> You bulking again you fat pr**k?


No its gna be a prep journal. The show is mid yr 2016. Its gna be close whether he can shift the amount of flab needed in the time frame given

Theres a lot of work to do!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You bulking again you fat pr**k?


Haha love you too!



sean 162 said:


> No its gna be a prep journal. The show is mid yr 2016. Its gna be close whether he can shift the amount of flab needed in the time frame given
> 
> Theres a lot of work to do!


 :lol: you complete **** :lol: was supposed to do the journal today but it was month end close so sadly i dont have time will have a look over the weekend.


----------



## Dazarms

Chelsea said:


> Haha love you too!
> 
> :lol: you complete **** :lol: was supposed to do the journal today but it was month end close so sadly i dont have time will have a look over the weekend.


Bro are you still active on here

drop me a message please and let me know

Daz


----------

